#ubuntu-it 2011-06-20
<lilluz82> c'e' nessuno?
<Ronta> Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<gigirock> buongiorno a tutti in ubu 1104 con unity spesso non so bene come mi si 'sistemano' tutte le finestre sul desktop , il comando sarebbe molto utile ma n so bene quale sequenza di tasti lo attiva...lo sapete ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<d4vey> ciao a tutti, nessuno è a conoscenza di un problema della 10.04 che impedisce la copia di una certa quantità di files da cd a pc?!
<filo1234> d4vey: ? spiegati meglio
<d4vey> io avvio la copia di alcuni files .wav da cd verso una directory del mio pc, e la copia si interrompe intorno ai 170mb
<d4vey> sempre succede questo!
<d4vey> anche con cd differenti (della stessa collana)
<d4vey> e su pc differenti con la ubuntu 10.04
<d4vey> mmm... niente?
<filo1234> d4vey: la directory di destinazione è in un filesystem ext3 ext4 fat?
<d4vey> ext4
<d4vey> ma i files sono da 5/10mb l'uno
<d4vey> (se ho capito perchè mi fai quella domanda)
<filo1234> d4vey: immagino che non si aun problema di spazio no?
<filo1234> si
<d4vey> mmm... no
<d4vey> su questo pc no di certo
<d4vey> e nemmeno sull'altro su cui ho provato
<filo1234> d4vey: non mi viene in mente nulla boh
<d4vey> mah... ho cercato anche un po' su internet ma... nulla...
<d4vey> grazie cmq!
<philip182> ciao a tutti
<philip182> c'è qualcuno a cui poss chiedere aiuto?
<philip182> grazie
<filo1234> philip182: fai la domanda, se qualcuno sa risponde
<marcello1> ciao philip182; che io riesca a darti aiuto sarà molto difficile. Comunque qui funziona così: tu fai la domanda e se qualcuno sa ti risponde! :)
<philip182> ah ok grazie
<philip182> la domanda è questa: una volta scaricata e masterizzata la iso dell'ultima versione di ubuntu con imgburn su un cd, questo mi viene considerato come cd di boot all'avvio?
<Devilinux> devi impostare dal bios il boot da cd
<filo1234> philip182: si se è fatto bene
<liuboille> ciao a tutti
<liuboille> c'è qualcuno?
<filo1234> o meglio se hai masterizzato come immagine
<filo1234> !qualcuno | liuboille
<ubot-it> liuboille: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<philip182> ok grazie... 1 ultima cosa, un amico mi ha detto che è pssibile avere sia windows che ubuntu .. ora, avendo entrambi.. è possibile da ubuntu reperire files nella partizione di windows?
<filo1234> si
<liuboille> ho collegato un monitor full hd tramite cavo hdmi al computer, installato i driver ati, però la risoluzione massima alla quale riesco a settare il monitor è 1600x1200 invece di 1920x1080, non capisco il perch*
<filo1234> !installazione | philip182
<ubot-it> philip182: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<philip182> e per quanto riguarda l'altra domanda? :)
<Devilinux> liuboille, prova a vedere la risoluzione massima della scheda video..
<zeitgeist000> salve come e il canale di offtopic?
<Devilinux> #ubuntu-it-chat
<zeitgeist000> grazie
<filo1234> philip182: ti ho rsposto si :)
<philip182> filo e come si fa? c'è una guida? grazie :)
<filo1234> !partizioni | philip182  controlla qui...anche se dovresti vederla gia in risorse.. ebasta cliccarci
<ubot-it> philip182  controlla qui...anche se dovresti vederla gia in risorse.. ebasta cliccarci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<vinclomb> ciao, ho ubuntu e riesco a stampare sulla mia oki es9410 tramite l'imac di mio padre. Il problema è che il driver di ubuntu è generico (e non trovo un driver specifico) e non abilita il fronte retro (opzione in grigio), come posso fare? consigli? grazie!
<vinclomb> http://www.okiexecutiveseries.it/support/printer/index.aspx?prodid=tcm:107-95574-16 qui i driver, ovviamente non ci sono per linux e per windows sono in formato .exe e non .ppd quindi non posso neanche utilizzarli...
<filo1234> vinclomb: non puoi prendere il file ppd da l'imac ?
<filo1234> il .ppd puoi usarlo
<filo1234> quando ti chiede di impostare il driver tu gli fornisci il .ppd
<vinclomb> giusta osservazione, nn utilizzo l'imac, dove lo trovo? immagino che debba digitare in spootligh ppd
<vinclomb> vado, provo e vi faccio sapere
<filo1234> non ho idea ma ci sarà in qualche dir
<Harris> ciao ragazzi scusate ho un problema con wine
<Harris> non riesco a fare partire un gioco si chiama Army men RTS
<Harris> se clicco sull'icona .exe il gioco sembra partire, lo schermo diventa nero per qualche sec ma poi ritorna alla scrivania e ed esce una finesta con scritto: "Pandemonic Studios:Error"
<Harris> che devo fare?
<Harris> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Giova88> buondì
<Giova88> gente volevo sapere qual'era il comando che mi permettesse di far eseguire uno script solo a root e non ad un comune utente
<Giova88> sto provando leggendo le man pages ma non mi trovo
<filo1234> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Giova88> no forse mi son spiegato male in pratica devo settare dei permessi a questo script in modo che parta solo se l'utente che lo esegue è root e non un normale user del sistema
<filo1234> Giova88: si ma non supportiamo l'utilizzo di root
<Giova88> filo1234: cosa intendi?
<filo1234> che non diamo consigli e supporto per l'uso di root
<Giova88> filo1234: e a chi mi posso rivolgere per risolvere queto problema?
<filo1234> Giova88: non capisco perchè tu debba fare una cosa del genere però
<enzotib> Giova88: vieni in chat
<enzotib> !chat | Giova88
<ubot-it> Giova88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giova88> scusatemi se la domanda non era inerente al supporto di ubuntu :-P
<Harris> ciao ragazzi scusate ho un problema con wine non riesco a fare partire un gioco si chiama Army men RTS se clicco sull'icona .exe il gioco sembra partire, lo schermo diventa nero per qualche sec ma poi ritorna alla scrivania e ed esce una finesta con scritto: "Pandemonic Studios:Error" che devo fare? qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Harris: hai controllato sul database di winehq se quel gioco funziona con wine?
<Harris> enzotib, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7838
<koopush> 4 8 15 16 23 42
<vinclomb> ciao ragazzi sono quello di prima della stampante oki es9410 su ubuntu, allora ho collegato direttamente la stampante via usb (quindi non più tramite condivisione con imac) e ho caricato il driver ppd che ho preso dall'imac: il driver è stato riconosciuto, le opzioni ci sono (fronte/retro, fascicola ecc) ma adesso mi esce un errore: Filter "/Library/Printers/OKIDATA/Filters/OKfilterA" not avaible, in pratica non trova la directo
<vinclomb> ho aperto il file con editor di testo ma nn so come modificare il percorso, mi aiutate?
<vinclomb> questo il file completo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629775/ la riga in questione è la n. 20
<glpiana> ola
<esulu> we
<Bruto> ciao
<Bruto> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<K99Brain> Bruto, che problema?
<Bruto> k99Brain- Io ora sul computer ho due SO, Vista e Ubuntu 10.04. Volevo passare alla versione 11.04, però volevo sovrascriverla sopra la 10.04
<Bruto> come devo fare?
<K99Brain> Bruto, basta che durante il setup dell'installazione, al passo della scelta delle partizioni, metti manuale e scegli come partizione di root quella dove adesso c'è la 10.04
<K99Brain> così ti sovrascrive
<Bruto> cioè, scelgo la 3° opzione, quella dove viene la barra con i vari colori (verde, blu e rosso)?
<dimar> salve..non riesco a vedere in streaming..chi mi zuggerisce come fare?
<glpiana> dimar, hai installato flash?
<Bruto> come faccio a capire quale è quella di Ubuntu?
<dimar> no..è nel software center?
<Akenathon> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> dimar, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<K99Brain> Bruto, lo stai facendo adesso?
<Bruto> devo andare a selezionare solamente la partizione che si chiama: /dev/sda2
<glpiana> dimar, questo se hai ubuntu. se hai kubuntu scrivi kubuntu-restricte-extras e se hai xubuntu xubuntu-restricted-extras
<K99Brain> Bruto, se è quella la root della 10.04, si
<glpiana> dimar, così ti installa flash e vari codec
<K99Brain> Bruto, e poi devi impostare il punto di mount
<dimar> ho ubuntu...sto installando ..ora vediamo
<K99Brain> Bruto, che deve essere la root, ovvero /
<bobbybong> salve
<Akenathon> ciao bobby
<Bruto> K99Brain, il problema è che non sò quale è Ubuntu.  Se non ricordo male la barra è divisa in 5 punti. C'è una (o due) swap, poi due sda e qualcosa d'altro che non ricordo il nome.
<Bruto> K99Brain, il mio problema è che non voglio assolutamente cancellare Vista, perchè dentro ho roba molto importante.
<K99Brain> Bruto, immagino
<Akenathon> bruto posso chiederti il genere di roba? se posso sempre
<K99Brain> Bruto, sudo fdisk -l
<K99Brain> Bruto, mount
<glpiana> !chat | Akenathon
<ubot-it> Akenathon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> Bruto, dai questi due comandi e mettimi su pastebin il risultato
<K99Brain> !paste | Bruto
<ubot-it> Bruto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimar> glpiana , ho installato..xo se vado x vedere in streaming mi dice "missing plugin"
<glpiana> dimar, hai chiuso e poi riaperto il browser?
<Akenathon> glpiana, la migrazione da windows ad ubuntu non è pertinente?
<dimar> ora lo faccio
<glpiana> Akenathon, la domanda che hai fatto a Bruto non è pertinente
<Bruto> K99Brain, c'è di tutto, è che se dovessi copiare la roba e poi ristalalre tutto ci metterei dei giorni!
<Akenathon> ah forse per un discorso di privacy, non avevo valutato
<K99Brain> Bruto, in ogni caso, un backup fa sempre bene, eh
<glpiana> Akenathon, anche fosse stato un elenco di programmi e successiva discussione su quali programmi per linux potevano andare a sostituirli, sarebbe stato comunque off topic. ora chiudiamo il discorso per cortesia
<Bruto> K99Brain, ma se nell'installazione vado a scegliere la 1° opzione (installare parallelamente) dopo avrei 3 SO??
<Akenathon> calmati glpiana il mio tono era pacato non polemico, non vedo perchè esageri che mi chiedi di cambiare discorso con questi toni
<Bruto> K99Brain, o automaticamente va a riscrivere sopra quella di Ubuntu?
<dimar> glpiana , ancora niente..
<glpiana> Akenathon, non so che toni stai sentendo tu ma io non li ho alzati. ti ho detto che eri off topic ma stiamo continuando a parlarne. continuiamo perciò ad essere off topic. ti ho chiesto per cortesia di chiudere il discorso. andiamo avanti ancora molto? :)
<glpiana> dimar, il sito in questione richiede flashplayer o plugin particolari?
<dimar> ho provato sia vedere la rai in streaming e mi dice di installare microsoft silverlight...poi ho provato con la3tv e mi dice solo missing plugin
<glpiana> dimar, ah ok, allora parliamo di moonlight
<Akenathon> vabbene glpiana, mi rendo conto che in perfetto stile ircnet all'italiana la farneticazione prende piede...ti faccio osservare che ho risposto prima per dire di essere d'accordo con te...non sono necessarie queste spiegazioni ulteriori e non richieste.
<glpiana> dimar, vai qui http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<glpiana> dimar, segui le istruzioni
<dimar> ok
<glpiana> Akenathon, andiamo avanti ancora molto?
<Akenathon> glpiana ma ci sei o ci fai? devi aiutare gli users o attaccare briga con me?
<glpiana> Akenathon, oki, come vuoi
<K99Brain> ne avresti 3
<K99Brain> Bruto, ne avresti 3
<Bruto> K99Brain, perchè se seleziono la 1° mi visualizza solo Vista e poi l'eventuale nuova installazione di 11.04.  Della 10.04, non viene visualizzato niente.
<K99Brain> Bruto, in alternativa, potresti provare il doppio aggiornamento
<Bruto> K99Brain, ho letto che non è affatto affidabile.
<Bruto> K99Brain, vabbè, adesso proverò come mi hai detto tu.
<K99Brain> Bruto, beh, anche io infatti ti consiglierei di sovrascrivere
<K99Brain> Bruto, ti avevo dato 2 comandi, per capire quale è la partizione giusta su cui sovrascrivere
<Bruto> K99Brain, un ultima domanda, io ho un HP dv6700, e da un paio di giorni il touchpad non funziona piu. Come lo sistemo?
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> Bruto, controlla che non sia spento, su alcuni portatili c'è un tastino
<dimar> glpiana , è normale ke mi fa vedere il primo secondo e  poi mi da buffering a vita?
<Bruto> K99Brain, no no, è acceso. solo che l'altro giorno ho provato a spegnerlo, poi l'ho acceso subito, ma da allora non funziona piu il touchpad. Cioè sulla pagina di Login di Ubuntu funziona poi però dopo aver inserito la password e premuto invio non funziona più
<K99Brain> Bruto, bon, per adesso fregatene, tanto reinstalli e andrà a posto da sae
<K99Brain> se
<K99Brain> probabilmente c'è solo da resettare qualche impostazione
<Bruto> K99Brain, speriamo!
<dimar> ho installarto moonlight ma nn riesco cmq a vedere in streaming..chi mi suggerisce qualkosa?
<Akenathon> dimar moonlight necessita di qualche piccolo sviluppo...ad es sul sito della rai non funziona per lo streaming video
<dimar> ah ecco
<Akenathon> mentre lo streaming audio va benissimo...potresti cmq provare a riprodurre lo streaming incollando l'url in un altro player
<Akenathon> tipo vlc
<Akenathon> lo streaming video intendo
<dimar> ma dove lo copio l'url in vlc?
<Akenathon> media -> apri flusso di rete
<dimar> poi lo metto in "flusso" non in riproduci vero?
<Akenathon> si
<Akenathon> dovrebbe aprirsi in automatico
<Akenathon> che ubuntu hai?
<dimar> 11.04
<dimar> niente non va
<Akenathon> cmq dimar ho reistallato silverlight
<Akenathon> sembra andare l'ultima versione
<dimar> ora c provo anche io allora
<Akenathon> dopo che lo istalli devi accettare l'istallazione del codec
<dimar> cmq prima ho installato moonlight
<Akenathon> si
<Akenathon> che sarebbe il layer di silverlight
<Akenathon> terminata l'istallazione di moonlight
<dimar> e nonostante moonlight nn lo vedo
<Akenathon> ricarichi firefox e ti chiede l'istallazione di un codec
<dimar> sisi ho installato anche il codec successivamente
<dimar> uso chrome io
<Akenathon> ecco
<Akenathon> disistallalo e metti firefox
<Akenathon> anzi
<Akenathon> senza disistallare fai la stessa operazione da firefox
<Akenathon> sto guardando rai4 in streaming è perfetto
<dimar> cioè con firefox installo moonlight di nuovo?
<Akenathon> si
<Akenathon> però fallo dal sito rai
<dimar_> scusa,..si era kiusa la finestra
<ghisle> ciao a tutti! Mi servirebbe una mano con il bootloader... ho installato prima CentOS, poi Ubuntu 11.04, ma dal grub non posso più accedere a CentOS
<dimar_> Akenaton , mi da lo stesso prob con firefox
<enzotib> ghisle: hai provato a ripristinare grub?
<enzotib> !grub | ghisle
<ubot-it> ghisle: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ghisle> ok, provo
<eter_> ciao ho installato ubuntu 11.04 poi ho installato il driver proprietario pero' e' il 270 e sul sito nvidia indica 275
<eter_> come si aggiorna?
<eter_> mi uscira' negli aggiornamenti?
<d4vey> eter_, io non lo aggiornerei, se dai respository fanno scaricare quello, vuol dire che quello è il driver ap(provato) dalla comunità...
<d4vey> a meno che sul sito nvidia esista il 275 per linux...
<eter_> si e' per linux
<d4vey> per quali dstribuzioni?
<d4vey> ma così non funziona già egregiamente?
<eter_> si
<eter_> solo vengo da windows dove aggiornare i driver era obbligo..
<eter_> qui no?
<d4vey> beh no... se va tutto bene, io non lo toccherei, ma ripeto che se vuoi puoi installarli dal sito... oppure
<d4vey> aspettare che il sistema te li proponga come aggiornamento
<eter_> quindi loro li testano?
<eter_> e poi compaiono negli aggiornamenti?
<eter_> mi sembra la strada migliore...
<d4vey> si si
<d4vey> certamente
<eter_> ah beh allora non facico niente
<eter_> se lo mettono negli aggiornamenti e' bene
<eter_> volevo saper eun altra cosa
<d4vey> quello che funziona non ti tocca ;)
<d4vey> *si
<eter_> col kernel 2.6.38 mi riscaldava il portatile
<eter_> poi ho letto che col kernel 2.6.39 andava meglio per molti portatili
<eter_> cosi' ho scaricato i 3 deb del kernel
<eter_> installati
<eter_> e tolto i lvechcio kernel originario
<eter_> ora non scalda piu' il portatile come prima
<eter_> ho fatto bene?
<eter_> ora ho il kernel 2.6.39.1
<d4vey> beh... alla tua domanda "ho fatto bene?" non puoi che rispondere tu!! Se il problema era il surriscaldamento, e ora non si scalda più, hai fatto bene!
<eter_> ok grazie :)
<eter_> molto gentile
<eter_> ciao
<d4vey> ciao!!
<dimar_> dio jester- posso chiederti un piccolo aiuto?
<glpiana> ola
<miki> raga ho un problema con l'uscita delle cuffie, ho la 11.04 e quando inserisco le cuffie sul netbook per non far sentire agli altri quello che ascolto queste non funzionano ed il suono esce normalmente dalle casse, mi dite se c'è un settaggio perticolare da usare nelle preferenze audio? grazie
<glpiana> miki, prova a andare nelle preferenze audio, sezione uscite, e a controllare se puoi configurare il connettore
<miki> glpiana:  si dice 3 opzioni analog speaker, cuffie analogiche e uscita analogica
<miki> che metto?
<glpiana> miki, prova a mettere cuffia se vuoi usare le cuffie e vedi che fa
<miki> ok fatto
<miki> funzionano adesso
<miki> e devo rimettere come prma se voglio l'audio dalle casse?
<glpiana> miki, penso di sì
<miki> ok
<miki> grazie davvero
<glpiana> :)
<quota> scusate come posso andarare nelle impostazioni generali per modificare "s0_hsize" x modificare il desktop cubico da 2x2 a 4x4?
<glpiana> quota, hai installato compizconfig-settings-manager?
<quota> si
<glpiana> quota, e impostandolo da lì non cambia?
<quota> no
<quota> cioè..ho trovato un modo x farlo con una guida
<quota> ma per modificare da 2x2 a 4x4 non so..
<glpiana> quota, non so dirti
<quota_> glpiana , c sei?
<glpiana> quota_, dimmi
<quota_> ho combinato un casino con compiz..mi è sparito tutto
<glpiana> azz
<quota_> :(
<glpiana> quota_, resettalo. sai come fare?
<quota_> no
<glpiana> quota_, ma adesso come stai messo? puoi usare i programmi?
<quota_> ho solo il desktop
<quota_> e nient'altro
<quota_> cliccando dapperttutto non mi da niente
<glpiana> quota_, stai  scrivendo da un altro pc?
<quota_> si
<glpiana> quota_, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<quota_> ok
<glpiana> quota_, fai il login testuale
<quota_> si è aperto tipo un terminale
<glpiana> e poi  lo chiudiamo e lo facciamo ripartire cons: sude service gdm restart
<glpiana> correggo: sudo service gdm restart
<quota_> mi da login incorrect
<glpiana> quota_, controlla quel che scrivi
<glpiana> la metti la password?
<quota_> e certo
<glpiana> quota_, riprova
<quota_> quel comando ke hai scritto è esatto?
<glpiana> quello della correzione sì, il primo no
<quota_> ora va
<glpiana> quota_, si è riavviata l'interfaccia?
<quota_> si...ma solo il desktop
<quota_> e niente più
<glpiana> quota_, prviamo a resettarlo. torna in console con ctrl+alt+f1
<quota_> ok
<glpiana> scrivi: locate compiz | grep home
<glpiana> quota_, dovrebbe elencarti un po' di roba. guarda il percorso dei file
<quota_> eh si
<quota_> è uscita un pò di roba
<glpiana> quota_, dimmi se ti da la directory direttamente come .compizconfig o se invece è sotto .gconf
<attempt> come era il comando per fare un paste da terminale?
<glpiana> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<quota_> ehm..quale directory?
<glpiana> quota_, è collegato a internet il pc?
<quota_> si
<glpiana> quota_, digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> grazie attempt ;)
<quota_> fatto
<glpiana> quota_, ora: locate compiz | grep home | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<glpiana> quota_, ti da qualcosa?
<quota_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629911/
<glpiana> quota_, proviamo: rm -r .compiz
<glpiana> quota_, poi: rm -r .cache/compizconfig-1
<attempt> quota_ occhio a quello che scrivi.
<glpiana> quota_, poi: rm -r .config/compiz-1
<glpiana> quota_, poi: rm -r .gconf/apps/compiz-1
<quota_> dopo rm -r .compiz
<quota_> nn mi restituisce niente
<glpiana> quota_, giusto
<quota_> continuo lo stesso?
<glpiana> se non da errore è ok
<glpiana> altrimenti ti dic che no trova la directory
<quota_> ok
<quota_> ho dato icomandi ke mi ha dato
<glpiana> quota_, fatto tutto?
<glpiana> ridai: sudo service dgm restart
<glpiana> na
<glpiana> correggo: sudo service gdm restart
<quota_> ok
<quota_> sta riavviando
<quota_> riavviato ma sempre senza niente..
<glpiana> quota_, ma stavi smanettando con le impostazioni di compiz o stavi facendo altro?
<quota_> la prima ke hai detto
<quota_> volevo aggiungere "effetto acqua"
<quota_> e mi si è impallato
<glpiana> quota_, resettiamo tutto gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | quota_
<ubot-it> quota_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<quota_> si ma dove inizio?
<glpiana> quota_, eh?
<quota_> come rinomino le cartelle se non ho niente qui?
<glpiana> quota_, ctrl+alt+f1
<quota_> si
<glpiana> quota_, e poi mv .gnome2 .gnome2_old
<glpiana> e così via
<quota_> faccio la stessa cosa con tutti quelli ke sn elencati su?
<glpiana> sì
<quota_> ok
<quota_> fatto
<glpiana> quota_, sudo reboot
<quota_> ok
<quota_> ora è riapparso il desktop(sfondo diverso) con le icone
<glpiana> quota_, ora è resettato, come fosse nuovo
<quota_> ma i files ke avevo ci sono tutti?
<glpiana> quota_, sì
<quota_> grazie mille glpiana sei un genio
<glpiana> son le impostazioni grafiche che hai perso (spostato per meglio dire)
<quota_> ma il cubo e via dicendo
<quota_> non si possono mettere vero?
<glpiana> quota_, riprovaci se vuoi, i comandi ormai li conosci sei fai casini di nuovo :)
<quota_> se faccio casini insomma vado direttamente con ctrl9alt+1  e rinomino le cartelle giusto?
<glpiana> quota_, esatto. magari con desinenza diversa
<quota_> grazie mille
<glpiana> :)
<esulu> scusatemi ho un problema con il mio stampante hp laserjet 2200
<esulu> non capisco come mai non funziona con ubuntu 11:04
<esulu> qualcuno gentilmente riesce a darmi qualche diritta
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, hai già provato a reinstallarla?
<esulu> sinceramente non ho mai installato lo stampante
<esulu> su ubuntu e non saprei da dove partire sinceramente
<esulu> con ubuntu 10:10 non avevo bisogno di installazioni una volta collegato stampante
<esulu> è partito tutto
<glpiana> esulu, vai su sistema amministrazione stampa
<esulu> poi glpiana
<glpiana> esulu, vedi la stampante?
<esulu> no
<esulu> lo aggiungo?
<glpiana> esulu, è collegata usb?
<esulu> yes
<glpiana> esulu, staccala e poi riattaccala
<glpiana> esulu, nzi
<glpiana> *anzi
<glpiana> esulu, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep cups
<esulu> esulu@esulu-Extensa-5230:~$ ps aux | grep cups
<esulu> root      1073  0.0  0.4   7780  4016 ?        Ss   18:45   0:01 /usr/sbin/cupsd -F
<esulu> esulu     3602  0.0  0.0   4172   852 pts/1    S+   19:17   0:00 grep cups
<esulu> esulu@esulu-Extensa-5230:~$
<FloodBotIt1> esulu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> esulu, oki, torna sulla finestra di prima
<glpiana> esulu, stacca la stampante, riattaccala e aspetta un attimo
<esulu> glpiana: nada
<esulu> non lo vedo
<glpiana> esulu, nel temrinale: lsusb
<e-DI0-t> tanto per: che mi so' perso?
<esulu> glpiana: se ti dico una cosa non mi mandi a quel paese ?
<glpiana> esulu, prometto
<esulu> il filo di usb da stampante era staccato
<esulu> ecco perche non lo vedeva
<esulu> scusami moltissimo per il disturbo
<esulu> ma me ne sono accorto adesso
<esulu> adesso in effetti va bene tutto
<esulu> non sograzie ancora per aiuto e pazienza
<glpiana> esulu, :)
<andrea1> qualcuno ha gia' provato firefox 5 ?
<filo1234> !chat | andrea1
<ubot-it> andrea1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Megas_> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Megas_> Scusate mi serve un aiuto
<Megas_> per configurare email e irc su ubuntu
<Megas_> Daredevil: ho istallato ubuntu funziona tutto benissimo sono connesso da ubuntu^^
<Megas_> attempt: grazie!
<Megas_> Funziona tutto anche lo schermo esterno^^
<Daredevil> Megas_: ^
<Daredevil> ?
<Megas_> Puoi aiutarmi a configurare email e irc perfavore?
<Daredevil> Megas_: hai fatto bene uso ubuntu ininterrottamente da natale.
<Megas_> Non ci riesco msn e fb l'ho fatto
<Megas_> ma email  niente
<Megas_> ma infatti e tremila volte meglio di windows
<Megas_> xD
<Daredevil> le email non le vedo da empathy
<Daredevil> apro gmail su google
<Megas_> Il programma interno
<Megas_> Non empaty l'altro
<Megas_> e configurabile con Hotmail?
<Daredevil> sì ma non l'ho mai fatto. ho capito... nautilus?
<Megas_> >.<
<Megas_> Io non ci riesco ne irc ne email >.<
<Megas_> Fb e msn e stato facile irc non riesco a mettere i canali
<Megas_> E le email troppe impostazioni
<Megas_> xD
<Daredevil> irc??? ma per irc io uso quassel oppure xchat
<Megas_> E meglio di empaty?
<Daredevil> e mi sa di sì
<Daredevil> empathy gestisce tutto un pò alla buona
<Daredevil> i singoli programmi sono più modiifcabili
<Megas_> Uh okok
<Megas_> scarichero questo programma allora
<Megas_> Per le email vorrei utilizzare questo interno
<Megas_> che mi sembra buono
<Megas_> >.<
<Daredevil> con quassel sto benissimo per irc
<Daredevil> per fb e msn uso empathy
<Daredevil> anche per googlechat
<Megas_> Sisi
<Megas_> io Fb e msn la uso su empaty
<Daredevil> l'unico neo è skype
<Megas_> Skipe c'e il programma vero?
<Daredevil> che fa un pò pena
<Daredevil> sì fa quasi tutto
<Daredevil> ma non è proprio come quello di win
<Daredevil> è molto più alla buona
<Daredevil> l'altro giorno con tantissima soddisfazione seguendo un'ottima guida sono riuscito ad installare la mia stampante canon e lo scanner della stampante su ubuntu...funziona benissimo tutto nonostante i pregiudizi
<Megas_> Ma infatti
<Megas_> Mi funziona tutto
<filo1234> Megas_: dovrebbe funzionare con evolution
<Megas_> Prima non funzionava ne scheda di rete ne scheda video
<Megas_> ti parlo di due mesi fa
<Daredevil> che scheda video hai?
<Megas_> Si filo1234 e evolution
<Megas_> Non riesco a configurarlo
<filo1234> Megas_: eh devi configurarlo
<Megas_> filo1234: come si fa >.<
<filo1234> Megas_: cosa non riesci?
<Megas_> Daredevil: Nvidia geforce qualcosa
<Megas_> filo1234:  le impostazioni
<Megas_> Pop ecc
<Megas_> non so che mettere
<FloodBotIt1> Megas_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> Megas_: pop3.live.com:995
<Daredevil> Megas_: le scheda Nvidia si configurano benissimo su linux. hanno degli ottimi driver
<Megas_> Username l'indirizzo email?
<Daredevil> compatibilissimi
<filo1234> SSL/TLS con password
<Megas_> Si Daredevil Funziona tutto alla grande *_*
<filo1234> Megas_: si user l'idirizzo
<filo1234> indirizzo
<Daredevil> Megas_: ma hai fatto un'installazione su tutto l'hd?
<Megas_> Ok
<Megas_> Daredevil: Multiboot con Windows 7
<filo1234> Megas_: usare SSL/TLS con password normale
<filo1234> !chat | Daredevil
<ubot-it> Daredevil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Megas_> filo1234: Metto SSL encription con password giusto?
<Daredevil> e ma vedrai che tra un pò win inizierai a non usarlo più
<filo1234> si
<Megas_> Ok
<Daredevil> basta formattare lo spazio ntfs e concederlo a ubuntu
<Megas_> La schermata dopo
<Megas_> Omg
<Megas_> E piena di roba
<Megas_> Che devo mettere filo1234?
<filo1234> Megas_: poi smtp devi mettere smtp.live.com
<filo1234> Megas_: aspeta che avvio una live, non ho evolution qui e a memoria non mi ricordo tutte le schermate
<filo1234> t*
<Megas_> Ok grazie filo1234 :D
<Megas_> Daredevil: leggi la query
<filo1234> Megas_: dove sei arrivato? fattp il pop?
<filo1234> dopo il pop devi configurare SMTP
<Megas_> Si
<filo1234> con smtp.live.com  > autenticazione > cifratura TLS > login
<filo1234> e nome utente di nuovo l'email
<Megas_> filo1234:  sono arrivato a receving options
<Megas_> E mi da tante spunte
<filo1234> Megas_: avanti e lascia così
<Megas_> Ok
<Megas_> Ok fatto
<filo1234> Megas_: l'unica cosa che può essere utile nelel opzioni di ricezione, può essere quella di lasciare i messaggi sul server
<filo1234> ok se hai fatto SMTP vai avanti
<Megas_> Ok inserisco la mail li vero?
<filo1234> 19:49 < filo1234> con smtp.live.com  > autenticazione > cifratura TLS > login
<filo1234> 19:49 < filo1234> e nome utente di nuovo l'email
<quigon> ho scaricato il dvd 11.04  e l'ho provato prima di fare l'avanzamento non funzioma più il wireless sul mio hp zv5000 prima funziava non è che faccio l'avanzamento e il wi fi non va più?? Visto che con il 10.04 mi dava da scaricare il drive e ora vedo solo che manca il firmware
<quigon> ho scaricato il dvd 11.04  e l'ho provato prima di fare l'avanzamento, in live non funziona più il wireless sul mio hp zv5000 prima funziava.Chiedo: non è che faccio l'avanzamento e il wi fi non mi va più?? Visto che con il 10.04 mi dava da scaricare il drive e ora no, vedo solo che manca il firmware
<Aizram> !repeat
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<bobbybong> lspci | grep Net quigon
<quigon> bobbybong, ok grazie e scusate
<silviopsi> salve a tutti
<silviopsi> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 lts su usb
<silviopsi> per entrare in un computer windows che probabilmente è impallato da virus
<silviopsi> come faccio ad avviarlo?
<webpower> avvia il boot menu all'avvio premendo f8 o f12 o esc
<webpower> seleziona l'avvio da storage usb
<silviopsi> ci provo
<webpower> che scheda madre è?
<silviopsi> nn so
<webpower> vabbè, prova quei tre tasti che ti ho detto
<webpower> prova prima f12
<silviopsi> esc
<webpower> se non funziona prova f8
<silviopsi> nel boot option menu mi da solo internal cd dvd rom drive
<silviopsi> e notebook hard drive
<webpower> assicurati che la tua scheda madre supporta l'avvio da usb
<webpower> in tal caso, attiva l'opzione nel bios
<silviopsi> può essere la teconologia di virtualizzazione?
<webpower> no
<webpower> non c'entra nulla
<silviopsi> boot option
<webpower> trova qualcosa tipo "boot storage usb"
<webpower> o usb media boot
<webpower> robe simili
<webpower> è un pc recente?
<silviopsi> sisi
<silviopsi> un pavillon di un paio di anni fa
<webpower> allora ci deve essere
<webpower> scusa ma perchè non masterizzi l'immagine ed avvii da cd?
<silviopsi> perchè ho usato un notebook con ubuntu ma senza lettore cd
<webpower> k
<silviopsi> cmq ho attivato l'opzione network adapter
<silviopsi> ma penso si tratti della scheda di rete
<webpower> deve stare in mezzo la parola "usb"
<webpower> se non c'è, scarta la voce
<silviopsi> ok
<Megas> Daredevil: filo1234 Devilinux Grazie dell aiuto
<Megas> Adesso Ubuntu Funziona perfettamente compreso di schermo Email E account chat
<Megas> :D
<Megas> E posso dire che e molto meglio di windows D:
<Megas> O almeno io mi ci trovo meglio
<silviopsi> niente
<silviopsi> siavvia sempre win
<pasq> ciao a tutti ho due problemi ... il primo con l'audio hdmi ... con win mi funziona e qui no ... secondo non riesco a far funzionare un vecchio scanner della nortek
<Megas> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pasq> l'hdmi e non funziona ... e il modem hdmi nemmeno
<pasq> se servono più informazioni chiedete
<pasq> ciao a tutti ho due problemi ... il primo con l'audio hdmi ... con win mi funziona e qui no ... secondo non riesco a far funzionare un vecchio scanner della nortek
<lorenzo-2357> Sapete come si può collegare il cellualare al pc?
<Son_Goku123> sera
<Son_Goku123> una volta non c'era anche ubuntu-chat-it ?
<Son_Goku123> #termoli
<OverMe> -.-
<Son_Goku123> ops sbagliato
<OverMe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Son_Goku123> ah ecco grazie ubot-it
<LoupGarou> Sera..
<LoupGarou> C'è qualcuno?
<Son_Goku123> ciao LoupGarou
<LoupGarou> Ciao
<LoupGarou> E' questo il canale di supporto delle anime pie?
<LoupGarou> sto annaspando da settimane tentando di connettermi con una chiavetta Vodafone; se qualcuno avesse già fatto il calvario...
<pasq> ciao a tutti ho due problemi ... il primo con l'audio hdmi ... con win mi funziona e qui no ... secondo non riesco a far funzionare un vecchio scanner della nortek
<LoupGarou> Uhm... temo che continuerò a soffrire sulla maledettissima chiavetta...
<Steeler> LoupGarou, io per un motivo simile in un pc non mio ci ho dovuto rimettere WIN.
<LoupGarou> Tanta gente c'è riuscita; io sono a un passo con sakis3g ma mi sfugge qualcosa perchè mi vengono chiesti User e PW che Vodafone non ha dato..
<lorenzo-2357> qualcuno può aiutarmi a far comunicare pc e telefono?
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: cioè?
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: bluetooth, internet, vuoi sincronizzare, altro
<lorenzo-2357> Jester- mi interessa solo trasferire immagini ed mp3...
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: usa il bluetoot o usb modalità trasferimento dati
<lorenzo-2357> jester- mi interessa solo trasferire immagini ed mp3...
<lorenzo-2357> jester- ok fino a qui ci sono, ho il cavo usb, però non succede nulla, è questo il problema...
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: che cellofono hai
<lorenzo-2357> nokia c2-01
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: quando lo colleghi il cellofono non chiede in quale modalità attaccarlo?
<lorenzo-2357> jester- sì...
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: scegli dati
<jester-> o trasferemento file che sia
<jester-> altrimenti in modalita suite non lo monta
<lorenzo-2357> jester- il problema è che con "archivio dati" mi chiede di inserire la memory card, ma quale memory card?
<lorenzo-2357> jester- altrimenti ci sono: "pc suite" oppure "stampa e multimedia"
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: non essendo tutti uguali e non possedendo un nokia no so che dirti. prova col bluetooth
<lorenzo-2357> non l'ho mai usato... :( comunque con stampa e multimedia mi apre una cartella usb:002,018 ecc... però non riesco a copiarci nulla dentro!
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: oppure per un lavoro fatto bene installa xp o w7 in virtualbox e poi installano il suo driver lo collegherai in pcsuite
<lorenzo-2357> jester- non l'ho mai usato... :( comunque con stampa e multimedia mi apre una cartella usb:002,018 ecc... però non riesco a copiarci nulla dentro!
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: strano che chieda la sd se vai avanti non lo monta?
<slake76> ragazzi ma se uso il comando: ls -a   come rimuovo 1 cartella in xubuntu???
<lorenzo-2357> jester- in questa cartella ci sonon poi altre cartelle credo del telefono tipo: file ricevuti, temi toni... cos'è la SD?
<slake76> mi aitate a capire???
<jester-> slake76: ls = list e ti fa vedere files e cartelle che ci sono dove sei col terminale
<jester-> non fa altre azioni
<slake76> già ma in ubunte è in home.....la mia cartella invece com'è in xubuntu??? sempre home???
<greenrabbit_> buona sera
<lorenzo-2357> jester- hai letto il mess?
<slake76> fammi un piccolo esempio RM e poi????
<slake76> vorrei rimuovere alcune cartelle di giochi disinstallati
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: logico che in modalità dati lo monta e poi devi sapere dove prendere e scrivere
<deme> ciao
<lorenzo-2357> jester- no, ma a me me la monta solo con l'opzione stampa e multimedia, solo che dopo non posso copiarci nulla dentro le cartelle...
<jester-> slake76: usa il file manager che fai meglio
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: non so che dirti
<slake76> eh si....ma come vedo le cartelle nascoste.....non'è come Ubuntu xubuntu
<deme> da terminale
<deme> sbatta
<jester-> slake76: menu viusualizza o batti control-h
<deme> sbatta a paletta
<slake76> ora guardo.....ho guardato dappertutto mi par strano sia sfuggito
<slake76> GRANDE.....non sapevo di control h.......stragrazie
<deme> ?
<slake76> dove posso trovare i comandi da tastiera x semplificarmi la vita?????
<lorenzo-2357> jester- mi da questo errore quando cerco di incollarci un file mp3:
<lorenzo-2357> Si è verificato un errore nel copiare il file all'interno di gphoto2://[usb:002,018]/Toni/Chiamata.
<deme> esco ,  ciao a tutti
<clod57> ho intallato con wubi, ma non mi da la doppia opzone, dice boot.ini non valido pate da c:windows. aiuto grazie
<jester-> !comandi | slake76
<ubot-it> slake76: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<clod57> scusate principiante qualcuno sa cosa posso fare?
<jester-> clod57: lo vedi il menu di avvio dopo i lboot
<jester-> ?
<clod57> no
<slake76> grazie
<jester-> clod57: allora ti conviene disinstallarlo come una normale applicazione win e reinstallare
<clod57> pensavo a grub ma avrei bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> clod57: se non vedi il menu di grub per fare da riga di comando non si puo fare nulla
<jester-> clod57: al menu si dovrebbe premere c e poi dare
<clod57> quando wubi a scritto nel boot.ini ha dato un errore di memoria tipo doveva essere on ecc
<jester-> set root=(loop0)
<jester-> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro
<clod57> ora temo che disinstallando e reinstallando lo rifaccia
<jester-> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro  dovrebbe essere
<slake76> e per nasconderle nuovamente le cartelle
<jester-> clod57: comincia a verificare con md5sum la iso scaricata e poi masterizzata ha dei fitti
<jester-> difetti*
<jester-> slake76: stessa menata
<slake76> si ho visto pardon....avevo toccato il tasto g al posto di f
<clod57> ok, ma credo sia il mio xp un po ridotto male, ma mi scoccia formattare.
<slake76> cioè di h
<slake76> grazie ancora
<jester-> clod57: piu cihe formattase dovresti fare la deframmentazione, riurre la partizione winziz e installare su partizione
<clod57> hai ragione, ma volevo provare velocemente su questo semptron 3000+ la 64bit come andava
<jester-> va bè visto come sei messo controlla la iso rimasterizza per bene rienstalla
<clod57> ho provato a virtualizzare ma è lentissima
<jester-> avrai poca ram
<clod57> non ho masterizzato l'ho fatta scaricare a wubi direttamente e credo sia integra.
<jester-> clod57: scaricherei la desktop, metti il cd in winzoz e c'è wubi-exe
<jester-> che usa il cd per installare
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-21
<xdq> O
<xdq> A
<xdq> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xdq> ciao seawolf
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<digital1> salve a tutti
<d4vey> hola!
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, da ieri mi crashano sia pidgin che empathy... mi diventano scuri e non riesco a fare azioni mentre chatto, dopo poco si sbloccano
<dimitri> salve ho un problema con la barra di ubu 11.04 ho erroneamente rimosso le icone della rete, volume etc etc e ora non mi compare più l'icona dei programmi e mi d aprob as esempio skype resta in memoria ma non lo vedo e non posso più rilanciarlo perchè mi dice che è già in esecuzione
<dimitri> jester- tu sai come fare a risolvere ?
<dimitri> anche per xchat (questa finestra) ho lo stesso prob
<glpiana> dimitri, tasto destro sul pannello -> aggiungi al pannello -> indicatore globale (dovrebbe bastare quello)
<glpiana> altrimenti area di notifica e applet indicatore
<dimitri> indicatore completo dici ?
<glpiana> dimitri, indicatore completo ha tutto (dall'orologio el pulsante di spegnimento alle notifiche)
<dimitri> l'ho fatto mi ha rimesso i tasti volume etc etc ma non compare skype xchat e tutti quelli simili
<glpiana> dimitri, allora prova area di notifica
<dimitri> quelli che quando iconi vanno via dalla barra x capirci
<glpiana> dimitri, allora prova area di notifica
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> ora c'e'
<dimitri> thanks
<glpiana> :)
<dimitri> grazie mille
<dimitri> rivado a lvoro
<dimitri> siete grandi boys
<dimitri> bye
<stevr1it> salve, chiedo suggerimenti su libreoffice, se lo avvio da terinale con lowriter -nologo  non crasha se lo avvio normalmente ogni due minuti si chiude, cosa posso fare?
<jester-> stevr1it: controllare la stinga nell'icona
<stevr1it> ahh
<stevr1it> ok la cambio li potrebbe funzionare no?
<thebestneo> sono l'unico ad avere problemi con gli im???
<jester-> stevr1it: prova
<stevr1it> jester-, la stringa ttuale è: libreoffice -writer %U
<stevr1it> non capisco la %u
<stevr1it> quella suggerita da terminale  lowriter -nologo
<jester-> stevr1it: prendi nota e poi sostituiscila con quella che funza da terminale, ma prima proverei a rinominare la cartella nascosta nelle home
<stevr1it> jester-, già fatto e rifatto
<jester-> allora cambia la stringa
<stevr1it> jester-, ok,
<stevr1it> jester-, fatto , funziona benissimo ora, in libreoffice cal ho tolto la %u finale e funziona, ciao
<jester-> cià
<Ola86> ciao raga
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kuix> ciao ragazzi
<kuix> mi servirebbe una mano per una penna dvb.t
<kuix> TerraTec Cinergy T USB RC (mk II)
<glpiana> kuix, con cosa l'hai provata?
<kuix> meTV
<kuix> allora se vuoi ti dico tutto cio che ho fatto ok?
<kuix> ho messo la pennetta usb e ho dato lsudb e ho letto:
<kuix> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0ccd:0097 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T RC MKII
<kuix> al che ho detto metto il firmware/driver
<kuix> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<kuix> poi ho installato MeTV
<kuix> ma se lo apro mi dice nessun dvb disponbile
<kuix> poi ho detto allora diamo sul terminale dmsg
<kuix> e vediamo...
<kuix> ecco il rsultato:
<kuix> [ 4351.526331] dvb-usb: TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC successfully initialized and connected.
<kuix> [ 4351.535790] input: NEWMI USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.1/input/input9
<kuix> [ 4351.535875] generic-usb 0003:0CCD:0097.0005: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [NEWMI USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-5/input1
<kuix> qundi dovrebbe andare credo >.<
<kuix> a meno che non ho sbagliato o saltato qualche passaggio
<kuix> diciamo che non ho seguito una guida ma fatto a oreccio :)
<kuix> glpiana, se sai che fare fammi sapere grazie ;)
<glpiana> kuix, prova a guardare qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/Wscan
<glpiana> kuix, o su guide simili
<kuix> tnx :)
<kuix> w_scan version 20101001 (compiled for DVB API 5.2)
<kuix> main:2792: FATAL: Missing argument "-c" (country setting)
<kuix> mmm errore del paese... ma come lo setto?
<kuix> metto I al posto di c?
<glpiana> kuix, prova con -c IT
<kuix> ;) ok grazie :)
<kuix> nulla
<kuix> :(
<glpiana> che comando dai?
<kuix> sudo w_scan -fc IT -X >> /home/kuix/Scrivania/channels.conf
<glpiana> kuix, no, penso tu debba dare -fc -c IT
<kuix> a ok :D
<kuix> glpiana,  guarda qui http://pastebin.com/Jx3dD8YA
<glpiana> kuix, stacca la penna, riattaccala e digita: dmesg | tail
<kuix> ok :)
<kuix> http://pastebin.com/C1kfE0y0 ecco a te glpiana
<kuix> forse devo solomettere il nuovo firmware?
<glpiana> kuix, ora riprova con w_scan
<kuix> ok
<kuix> fatto stessa cosa >.<
<kuix> :/
<Odo> kuix, hai provato con kaffeine?
<kuix> no...
<kuix> lo provo allora?
<Odo> kuix, stai provando con me-tv ora?
<kuix> si ma nulla
<kuix> non so dove parare... ora sto mettendo anche kaffeine
<Odo> kuix, ti rompe provare con kaffeine, per esperienza personale preferisco prima provare con kaffeine, per avere conferma che la penna funzioni realmente
<Odo> kuix, se la penna va, poi proverei a smanettare con me-tv
<kuix> ok :)
<kuix> kaffene messo
<kuix> ora ho selezionato dvbt
<kuix> Odo, tu hai kaffeine?
<Odo> kuix, si l'ho usato tempo fa, quando giochicchiavo con i dvb-t
<Odo> kuix, una volta selezionato, ti chiede se vuoi fare la ricerca dei canali
<kuix> ora ho impostato il source e mi da il mio controllerino o meglio il nome dl chip
<Odo> si perfetto, digli di fare la ricerca canali
<kuix> poi vado a canali imposto italy autoscan e faccio avviare
<Odo> si esatto
<kuix> diciamo che porca loca sta a cacciare qualkosa! :D
<kuix> madooo! cacchio me sa che va! XD
<kuix> speriamo anche l'audio poi...
<kuix> be se è cosi non mi frega ma mi tengo stretto kaffeine ;)
<kuix> me ne frega poc che è kde :P
<Odo> kuix, ma si va, ora ascolta visto che hai la conferma che va... per me-tv ti dico..
<kuix> allora ora provo bene e ti dico as ;)
<kuix> asp ;)
<kuix> minkia se vaaaaaaaaaaa!
<kuix> :D
<Odo> me-tv e' migliore, anzi diciamo che io l'ho sempre ritenuto migliore non e' detto che lo sia :p, pero' e' un po' un casino la prima volta, devi cancellare totalmente .a .me-tv , la cartella
<kuix> va di merda perchè sto con l'antennina!
<kuix> ma minkia come va! :)
<Odo> poi una volta lanciato me-tv
<kuix> e vedo pure i simpson! :)
<Odo> non devi toccare nulla!!!
<Odo> gli dici cerca e lasci default
<Odo> non devi impostare nulla di nulla
<Odo> se la ricerca non trova nulla, chidui me-tv e la rifai ancora...
<kuix> allora
<Odo> e dovrebbe andare.. una volta era cosi'
<kuix> me-tv mi dici cosa devo fare?
<kuix> lo disintallo?
<Odo> kuix, ti dico di rileggere :D
<kuix> ok asp ;)
<kuix> Odo, mi dici quali e dove si trovano le cartelle .a .me-tv? :)
<Odo> kuix, da terminale dai sudo updatedb
<kuix> ok ;)
<Odo> kuix, quando ha finito dai locate .me-tv
<Odo> perche' onestamente non mi ricordo se e' nella home o sotto .config
<Odo> la cartella credo che sia .me-tv
<kuix> /home/kuix/.me-tv
<kuix> ;)
<kuix> ora la deleto?
<Odo> si esatto
<kuix> comando da terminale? :)
<kuix> qualìè?
<kuix> e .a?
<Odo> .a no :D avro' pisciato a scrivere :D
<kuix> ok XD
<kuix> del è il comando o rm?
<kuix> rm nome cartella?
<Odo> kuix, rm -r nomecartella
<kuix> ok ;)
<kuix> fatto a mano :)
<kuix> ora rlancio metv
<kuix> e vediamo
<kuix> niente da fare!
<kuix> ma guarda che strunz! >.<
<esulu> come mai quando con wget scarico un pacchetto non mi permette di scompattare ?
<esulu> me li scarica come downlad1 ecc...
<esulu> non come il nome del pacchetto
<glpiana> esulu, che comando dai?
<esulu>  wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP%20Linux/1.7.4/xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz/download
<glpiana> esulu, beh guarda che hai scritto. io immagino tu voglia scaricare il file xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz
<glpiana> corretto?
<glpiana> esulu, sì [] no [] forse []
<glpiana> sarebbe carino rispondessi
<esulu> scusami
<esulu> si
<glpiana> esulu, e perchè in fondo hai aggiunto /download?
<esulu> [6~esattamente come mi hai detto tu voglio scaricare xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz
<esulu> mmm
<esulu> forse perche sono scemo
<glpiana> esulu, wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP%20Linux/1.7.4/xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz
<glpiana> così funziona
<esulu> infatti
<esulu> senti gia che ci sei se non tidisturbo che ne dici di usare xampp su un server
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, mai avuto un server in vita mia
<esulu> grazie lo stesso per aiuto
<esulu> fantastico coem sempre
<esulu> come
<glpiana> esulu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<esulu> tanks
<glpiana> carriarmati anche a te (?)
<esulu> lol
<esulu> thanks
<esulu> glpiana: scusami sai per caso come posso risalire al nome del router usando solamewntnte il terminale ?
<glpiana> esulu, sei collegato wifi?
<esulu> voglio sapere se c'e' un comando specifico
<esulu> no il server è collegato via ethernet
<esulu> al router
<glpiana> esulu, non so proprio
<esulu> grazie lo stesso glpiana
<Odo> esulu, non puoi, e' fatto di proposito per un discorso di sicurezza
<Odo> esulu, finche' non ti autentichi o via telnet o via web non sai cos'e'
<esulu> ma io sono root del server
<esulu> e sono connesso ad esso via ssh
<esulu> il concetto è che non mi ricordo in questo momento il nome del router
<esulu> per poter accedere alla sua interfaccia
<Odo> esulu, nonti seguo a cosa ti serve il nome?
<Odo> non ti
<esulu> cosi posso modificare fireware per poter dare il permesso giusto alla macchina che fa da serverÃ
<esulu> Odo:
<esulu> ti spiego da capo forsem riesco a spiegarmi meglio
<Odo> esulu, si ma ti chiedo una cosa stupida non puoi accedere da web?
<esulu> il concetto è semplicissimo
<esulu> io sul browser provo a dare ip esterno del server
<esulu> ma non riesco ad accedere all'interfaccia del router dove è collegato il server
<Odo> esulu, scusami ma il router e' esterno alla lan? e' un router remoto?
<esulu> è un router remoto
<Odo> esulu, allora se da browser non raggiungi l'interfaccia, potrebbe essere che non e' abilitato il controllo remoto da web, cosa che normalmente non e'
<kanenas> ciao a tutti
<Odo> esulu, ma continuo a non capire a cosa ti serve il nome del router, forse mi sfugge qualcosa
<esulu> un attimo please Odo
<Odo> esulu, ok sto fermo non tocco nulla
<lello> buonasera
<lello> sono un utente windows, e ho testato ubuntu 11.4 per 15 giorni, dunque: il pacchetto office (libreoffice) ho notato che non è pari a open office, poi il programma per la web cam registra malissimo, mentre il mio dub su windows registra una meraviglia, il programma banshee non è molto versatile nelle decisioni di quali cartelle singole di musica riprodurre, oltretutto il programma amsn (perché su windows come chat uso msn) non mi 
<kanenas> alla prossima
<kanenas> saluto la comunità
<jester-> !caht | lello
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<jester-> !chat | lello
<ubot-it> lello: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lello> dicevo amsn non mi fa accedere
<lello> ora io mi chiedo: sono io che non lo so usare?
<lello> vi prego di illuminarmi
<esulu> Odo: posso un attimo disturbarti in pvt ?
<Odo> non accetto proposte indecenti ti avviso :D
<esulu> no tranquillo
<superfrancy97> salve a tutti! Oggi ho provato a montare un floppy su nautilus perché ne avevo bisogno ma mi dice che non c'è nessun supporto nell'unità quando invece dentro c'è un floppy nuovo di zecca? Non riesco a montarlo nemmeno da terminale, come mai?
<glpiana> superfrancy97, lsmod | grep floppy    restituisce qualcosa?
<superfrancy97> si "floppy                 60032  0"
<glpiana> superfrancy97, da terminale che comando dai?
<superfrancy97> ho provato con "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy" e "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy" entrambi non restituiscono nulla ma se provo a smontarlo mi dice che non è montato e se scrivo qualche file me lo scrive sull'hard disk
<superfrancy97> ho lo stesso problema anche su una debian squeeze non solo su ubuntu
<glpiana> superfrancy97, dai il comando, l'uno o l'altro, e poi dai ls /media/floppy e guarda se il contenuto c'è. controlla anche dando mount se lo vedi elencato
<superfrancy97> ecco gli output di tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/630404/
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> superfrancy97, dmesg | tail   e vediamo che ci dice
<superfrancy97> ok lo stavo giusto facendo
<superfrancy97> ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/630406/
<glpiana> superfrancy97, il floppy è formattato?
<superfrancy97> si ho provato a formattarlo con: fdformat, mkfs.vfat, mkfs.ext2, mkfs.ext3. Ovviamente specificando /dev/fd0
<glpiana> superfrancy97, hai un pc windows cui sottoporre il floppy
<glpiana> ?
<superfrancy97> il floppy funziona perché sono riuscito a scrivere un immagine di boot (per la precisione Plop Boot) e si è avviato senza problemi, poi ho provato a vedere se c'erano blocchi danneggiati con badblocks e tutto era a posto. Ho provato con 10 floppy circa
<glpiana> superfrancy97, se ha su una immagine di boot dubito sia fat
<superfrancy97> no poi l'ho formattato di nuovo
<superfrancy97> prima di usarlo
<OverMe> un sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> just for the lulz
<superfrancy97> qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630407/
<glpiana> superfrancy97, fai come dice OverMe
<Hel> Salve a tutti ragazzi...ma è vero che con Natty il filesystem viene criptato automaticamente con Luks?
<OverMe> superfrancy97, e se provi a formattarlo il ext2 che dice?
<superfrancy97> OverMe ok, mkfs.ext2 oppure qualche altro comando magico?
<glpiana> Hel, perchè dovrebbe?
<bobbybong> si
<Hel> e per farlo glpiana cosa bisogna fare?
<OverMe> superfrancy97, quello che hai detto tu
<superfrancy97> OverMe fatto, da lo stesso output
<OverMe> quale stesso output?
<OverMe> fdisk dici?
<superfrancy97> si da lo stesso risultato
<skashar> salve
<glpiana> Hel, boh. anzitutto installare luks che di default non c'è
<kuix> sapete se con un SSD con ubu c'è da fare qualcosa in particolare? allinealrlo?
<Hel> grazie glpiana
<skashar> ragazzi quando chiudo lo schermo il portatile va in standby dove si cambia l'impostazione per fare in modo che si spenga solo il monitor
<skashar> ?
<jester-> skashar: preferenze risparmio energia
<glpiana> skashar, non trovi niente al riguardo nelle impostazioni alimentazione?
<glpiana> eco
<glpiana> *ecco
<skashar> ok grazie tante ragazzi
<skashar> :)
<superfrancy97> OverMe scusa l'insistenza ma c'è una possibilità di far funzionare questo malefico floppy?
<superfrancy97> OverMe ho scritto una tabella di partizioni sul floppy e ora ha un filesystem in FAT16 ma non riesco comunque a montarlo
<Ola86> ciao raga
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<barrio> dove incontro "s0_hsize=2 " per poi modificarlo?
<barrio> ??
<thesim0> Ciao, a tutti!
<thesim0> Ho modificato lo sfondo al grub e una volta riavviato il pc lo sfondo c'è e funziona ma non ho piu la voce per avviare windows 7 come posso risolvere? Grazie
<bobbybong> thesim0, sudo update-grub2
<thesim0> mi sembra non lo veda
<thesim0> http://pastebin.com/cuAyrs8W
<thesim0> bobbybong, ti posto un fdsik -l?
<OverMe> come l'hai cambiato lo sfondo?
<thesim0> grub-customizer
<thesim0> OverMe, grub-customizer
<thesim0> bobbybong, ecco http://pastebin.com/P5sJ8VJy
<OverMe> e da dove viene grub-customizer ? repo o ppa?
<thesim0> ppa
<thesim0> asp
<OverMe> ecchallà
<thesim0> http://pastebin.com/a5aWUeRh
<thesim0> OverMe, dici che sia stato quello a fare casotto=
<thesim0> ?
<OverMe> eggià
<thesim0> OverMe, ok, lo rimuovo ma mi aiutate a fixare il boot?
<bobbybong> thesim0, io proverei a reinstallare grub dalla live
<thesim0> ovvero?
<thesim0> bobbybong, live, terminale, poi?
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<thesim0> bobbybong, grazie
<thesim0> ora vado da live, a dopo!
<Ammettenza> Salve
<pod_> dicevo che ho installati sia il gestore dischi sia gparted
<pod_> caduta la linea..
<pod_> ma quando formatto la mia pendrive mi pare faccia una sorta di formattazione veloce
<barrio> chi ha installato compiz?
<pod_> in stile windows
<pod_> difatti finisce dopo appena 3 secondi..
<pod_> come si fa a fare una formattazione "completa" ??
<pod_> barrio io ho compiz perchè ?
<K99Brain> tutti hanno compiz
<K99Brain> è installato di defdault
<barrio> il cubo mi funziona...ma come faccio a vederlo girare ?faccio alt+ctrk+freccia e si gira
<barrio> ma vorrei vederlo da lontano..nn so se mi spiego
<pod_> :-) credo intendesse il configuratore di compiz
<K99Brain> barrio, devi impostare lo zoom del plugin ruota cubo
<pod_> secondo me devi impostare la rotazione da mouse... e poi lo zoom
<pod_> altrimenti la rotazione te la fa in batterdocchio
<barrio> nel gestore config vero?
<pod_> si
<barrio> scusa l'ignoranza..ma come imposto lo zoom del plugin ruota cubo senza ke mi salti tutto?
<barrio> ah ecco..ho trovato...ho la freccia dello zoom imnpostata a 0
<barrio> devo aumentarla quindi vero?
<enzotib> pod_: con che tipo di filesystem formatti?
<barrio> ???
<barrio> come metto uno sfondo dietro il bel cubo ke gira?:)
<eddigei> c'è un modo per vedere cosa mi tiene la porta chiusa? (se è il router  lo switch o il SO)
<enzotib> eddigei: per l'SO, controlla sudo iptables -L
<sori> salve ragazzi... come si fa una formattazione "completa" di una pendrive usando il gestore dischi o gparted ??
<sori> mi pare che faccia una sorta di formattazione veloce in stile "windows"
<sori> inoltre ho anche un problema di connessione tramite wifi legato al kernel 2.6.39...
<remix_tj> sori: cosa intendi fare? svuotare completamente in modo che i dati non siano recuperabili?
<sori> se mi date una mano ve ne sarei grato.... :-)
<sori> beh si, volevo formattarla, ma sempre in fat32...
<remix_tj> sori: se usi una pendrive e fai la formattazione completa tendi a rovinarla, perche' i dispositivi con flash hanno un numero limitato di scritture, che ovviamente se formatti completamente scende considerevolmente
<sori> dimmi che mi stai prendendo in giro !!!
<sori> °_°
<remix_tj> non lo sapevi?
<sori> nu..
<remix_tj> il limite è un numero altissimo ovviamente
<remix_tj> pero' con la formattazione approfondita sprechi scritture per niente
<sori> diciamo che potevo forse intuirlo visto che la mia sandisk da 16 ora copia a 4mb/s
<sori> bene allora formatterò il meno possibile, ma volendo fare una formattazione "completa" come si fa ??
<madbiker73> ciao a tutti
<remix_tj> non ha senso fare una formattazione completa, cancellando semplicemente le tabelle che puntano alle zone del disco dove ci sono i file (la cosiddetta formattazione veloce) non vedo problemi....
<sori> così, correggimi se sbaglio, quando vado a copiare degli altri file semplicemente sovrascrive quelli che vi erano prima ??!
<sori> illuminami !! :-)
<remix_tj> sori: certo
<sori> poi se c'è qualche soluzione per il wifi con kernel 2.6.39 scrivilo pure... io torno più tardi, con la speranza che non mi si disconnetta !!
<sori> ok grazie remix_tj
<madbiker73> vorrei chiedere un aiuto se possibile
<remix_tj> madbiker73: chiedi
<remix_tj> se qualcuno sa rispondera'
<madbiker73> ho il pc di mio suocero al quale ho installato Ubuntu come unico sistema. Oggi alla partenza è venuta fuori una schermata dove chiedeva di scegliere un opzione tra tante sul tipo di ubuntu
<remix_tj> scegli sempre la prima se non ci sono problemi
<madbiker73> se sceglie la prima ( ad esempio ) il pc inizia a tirare fuori numeri e scritte incomprensibili
<remix_tj> ok, scegliendo la terza invece?
<madbiker73> scusate se non sono chiarissimo ma sto facendo da tramite
<K99Brain> madbiker73, non hai mai usato ubuntu?
<madbiker73> io no perchè uso dei programmi che su ubuntu non girano. Mio suocero che fa poche cose lo ha installato
<K99Brain> madbiker73, quella schermata iniziale è il menu di grub
<K99Brain> ed è normale
<madbiker73> si lo so.
<madbiker73> però come mai poi il sistema non parte
<madbiker73> però come mai poi il sistema non parte?
<K99Brain> e si ferma dove? su che errore?
<madbiker73> qualsiasi opzione da numeri e cifre. Mi sembra che habbia parlato di kernel....ma non ne sono sicuro. Già io non sono molto pratico lui è proprio nabbo
<K99Brain> madbiker73, prova a partire con un kernel vecchio
<K99Brain> terza voce del grub
<remix_tj> madbiker73: non ci si puo' far niente se prima partiva e ora non va piu' o scegli una versione piu' vecchia che funziona scorrendo il menu'
<madbiker73> non so cosa voglia dire. o come può fare....:-(
<remix_tj> altrimenti reinstalla
<remix_tj> madbiker73: scorri con la freccia in giu', terza opzione, poi invio
<remix_tj> io capisco che non hai pratica
<remix_tj> ma neanche usare la tastiera? :-)
<madbiker73> ma il sistema operativo si aggiorna in automatico anche come versione?
<madbiker73> remix_tj cioè?
<K99Brain> i kernel, si
<remix_tj> resta sempre ubuntu versione che hai installato, si aggiornano dei componenti come il kernel a versioni piu' nuove senza bug
<madbiker73> ok capito.....ma se questo impalla i pc non la vedo una cosa furbissima. Cmq come faccio a farlo tornare ad una versione precedente?
<K99Brain> madbiker73, leggi sopra, te lo abbiamo detto in 2
<madbiker73> terza opzione? o io non sono
<madbiker73> davanti al pc che non funziona...
<remix_tj> madbiker73: bene
<remix_tj> il suggerimento che ti abbiamo dato e' questo
<remix_tj> vai a provare
<remix_tj> e amen
<remix_tj> non possiamo fare i veggenti e non abbiamo poteri di imporre le mani e risolvere i problemi. Finche' non provi non sappiamo come va a finire :-)
<madbiker73> azz ragazzi voi non avete un suocero ed una suocera rompipalle.......beati voi....dai provo a sentire cosa mi dicono. Grassie
<madbiker73> mille!
<thesim0> ciao a tutti
<thesim0> allora ho usato grub-customizer installato da ppa per modificare lo splash screen, solo che al riavvio e sparita la voce windows, allora ho seguito la guida ufficiale per reinstallarlo ma mi da errore "aufs" qualcuno mi sa aiutare per ripristinare windows all'avvio con grub2?
<werewolf_> ciao raga tt bene?
<gigirock> thesim0, che errore ?
<K99Brain> !grub | thesim0
<ubot-it> thesim0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<thesim0> K99Brain, ho seguito quella guida
<thesim0> K99Brain, ma mi da errore
<werewolf_> raga chi se ne intende un pò di bash?
<Guest43474>  v
<bl4ckh3r0> CIAO A TUTTI
<bl4ckh3r0> scusate il caps
<thesim0> bl4ckh3r0, ciao
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao thesim0
<bl4ckh3r0> ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<thesim0> bl4ckh3r0, spiega in un messaggio il tuo problema, appena qualcuno potrà ti risponderà
<bl4ckh3r0> ho installato su un pc ubuntu 11.04, su questo pc uso un software gestionale che spesso mi fa utilizzare il tasto F10 per confermare delle operazioni. Il problema è che premendo il tasto F10, con ubuntu 11.04, accedo al pannello superiore, è possibile disattivare questa funzione?
<thesim0> bl4ckh3r0, non puoi cambiare al gestionale il tasto per la conferma?
<bl4ckh3r0> no, thesim0
<thesim0> bl4ckh3r0, vorrei aiutarti ma non ho capito bene il problema intendi le voci del menu giusto, bella domanda, aspetta qualcuno che ne sappia di piu
<bl4ckh3r0> thesim0: prova a premere F10 su ubuntu 11.04 e vedi che succede..
<bl4ckh3r0> hai ragione, forse sono stato poco chiaro.. premendo F10 hai accesso al pannello superiore di ubuntu dove sono presenti le icone dell'utente, della connessione, ecc
<thesim0> bl4ckh3r0, provato, sto dando un'occhiata
<bl4ckh3r0> visto thesim0
<thesim0> bl4ckh3r0, sisi, stavo guardando nelle impostazioni di accessibilità della tastiera ma non trovo nulla a riguardo
<bl4ckh3r0> ho aggiornato solo oggi su questo pc.. se l'avessi saputo sarei rimasto alla versione precedente
<bl4ckh3r0> thesim0: ho provato a cercare anche io qualcosa
<bl4ckh3r0> ma purtroppo non trovo nulla
<bl4ckh3r0> :(
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, io uso kde però quandousavo gnome c'era gconf-editor
<bobbybong> per cambiare leopzioni
<bl4ckh3r0> mmm... e cosa devo cambiare?
<sori> riciao a tutti !!
<sori> :-)
<sori> siete per caso a conoscenza di qualche soluzione al bug (presumo tale) del kernel 2.6.39 che colpisce il wifi ??
<gigirock> ubu 1104 unity se mi collego con vnc fa un po pena, ci mette moltissimo a rinfrescare ma n funzia rdp ?
<sori> la rete è davvero instabile !!
<bobbybong> sori, lo hai compilato tu il kernel
<sori> l'ho installato da pecchetti .deb (non so se ti ho risposto)...   :-)
<sori> 3 pacchetti per la precisione
<bobbybong> quello ufficiale non andava bene?
<sori> ti chiedo umilmente perdono per la mia ignoranza (spero di colmarla presto), ma ho seguito una guida per aggiornare il kernel in quanto avevo problemi a spegnere il computer
<sori> quel problema l'ho risolto e ora ho quest'altro..
<sori> quello ufficiale? non lo so..
<bobbybong> 2.6.38-8-generic
<sori> ecco quando avevo quello li non mi si spegneva il pc ogni 2 x 3
<sori> ora ho il 2.6.9 e si spegne normalmente
<sori> ma...
<sori> spesso si disconnette automaticamente per poi se va bene riconnettersi alla rete !!
<sori> dimenticavo: se do da terminale sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off mi da anche un errore..
<sori> mi dice che l'operazione non è supportata
<bobbybong> perché non esiste come opzione in iwconfig forse :)
<bobbybong> non so
<sori> boooohh.. l'ho letto qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=465348.0 magari dai un'occhiata tu.........  ihihih
<steal> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere che differenze ci sono tra la versione dei driver ATI presenti sul sito ufficiale e la versione di fglrx presente nei repositori di ubuntu
<sori> sembra funzioni... non ne ho idea.. :-(
<steal> dove posso trovare una versione aggiornata dei driver fglrx? devo per forza scaricarli dal sito? io vorrei evitarlo perche' poi mi ritroverei con dei problemi ogni volta che aggiorno il kernel
<pa> ciao
<pa> ho un problema: sto provando a bootare natty 64bit su un desktop, ma si pianta durante il boot dopo "starting configure network device security [ok]"
<pa> che puo essere?
<pa> casper?
<enzotib> pa: livecd?
<pa> llive usb
<enzotib> pa: proverei a rifarla, come prima cosa
<pa> enzotib, forse qualche device che non ha il driver? pero dovrebe bootare uugale
<pa> ho capito
<pa> provo
<pa> magari senza casper
<Holden> steal, i driver ATI ufficiali e quelli di ubuntu non credo abbiano alcuna differenza visto che parliamo di binari. il problema è che di solito una release di ubuntu esce con una certa versione di driver e poi resta quella
<enzotib> pa: senza casper? ma come la crei la penna?
<steal> Holden, e' possibile trovare i repo con i driver ufficiali aggiornati? non so'... posso prenderli dalla versione night di ubuntu e scaricare il deb? l'ultima volta che avevo installato i driver ufficiali si rompeva tutto ogni volta che aggiornavo il kernel e vorrei evitare di ritrovarmi nella stessa situazione
<Holden> steal, non saprei, hai visto sui wiki (ita ed en)? comunque perchè ti serve una versione più recente, ha qualche funzione particolare di cui hai bisogno? credo che ATI aggiorna i drivers una volta al mese
<steal> stavo provando a far andare bitcoin sulla gpu pero' mi dice *** CAL version mismatch: e da quello che ho capito si risove installando gli ultimi driver
<pa> enzotib, con il creatore di ubuntu. casper penso venga messo nel caso in cui gli dici che vuoi un po di spazio per i dati persistenti, o sbaglio?
<enzotib> sbagli
<enzotib> o almeno credo
<pa> boh comunque adesso provo a non fargli salvare i dati, vediamo
<pa> comunque si, sbaglio, mi pare che casper ci sia comunque
<pa> allora, ho rifatto il drive usb, ma si pianta sempre li
<pa> non so cosa possa essere
<manilblack> ciao c'è nessuno??
<pa> provo l'alternate
<steal> bho vabè dai rimuovo i driver da repository e installo i driver ufficiali
<steal> magari disabilito i driver nel kernel
<steal> mismatch
<pa> sapete se esiste qualche oppzione di grub per far stampare piu debug durante il boot?
<steal> disabilito l'aggiornamento del kernel
<manilblack> ragazzi ho un problema di sincronizzazione, c'è qualcuno?
<manilblack> (di un monitor esterno)
<pa> niente, si blocca sulle schede di rete
<pa> e' sano provare maverick64 e eventualmente aggiornare a natty64?
<thunder83> 'sera a tutti!
<pa> Domanda: e' possibile che un processore che non supporta x86-64 riesca a bootare ubuntu 64bit, ma si pianti durante il boot?
<pa> il motivo e' che ho un celeron 420, core (1) solo, che da specifiche dovrebbe implementare INTEL64, ma essendo forse la prima versione di chip, forse ha qualche bug o non implementa tutto
<pa> adesso provo un iso a 32
<esulu> salve a tutti
<kuix> ragazzi ho fatto un po di cappelle :) ora kaffeine se vedo la tv sulla pennetta mi dice: Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/kuix/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t".
<thunder83> Domanda: devo salvare i dati della memoria di un eee pc svalvolato... pensavo di accenderlo con una live da cd ma ho pensato: cacchio, l'eee non ha il cdrom... come posso fare?
<kuix> hahahah assurdo finisce d funzionare kaffeine e inizia invece me-tv che non voleva andaree! no commet!
<kuix> XD
<kuix> quale è meglio secondo voi?
<pa> thunder83, usb drive?
<thunder83> pa: ci avevo pensato, solo non so se l'eee carica l'usb prima dell'avvio
<thunder83> pa: è uno dei miei dubbi
<thunder83> pa: ma poi una netbook edition ce la posso buttare sopra?
<pa> thunder: fai la prova e lo scopri
<thunder83> pa:  attualmente c'è win$ ma a questa persona andrebbe bene anche linux per l'utilizzo che ne fa....
<thunder83> pa: ok, grazie anticipatamente
<thunder83> pa: se sfondo tutto chiedo! :D
<pa> thunder83,  :)
<pa> domanda: e' possibile far partire una ubuntu desktop livecd o liveusb senza l'interfacciagrafica?
<pa> cioe non parte gnome ma solo la shell
<pa> ho il sospetto che la 64 non riesca  a caricare i driver video
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-22
<kuix> ragazzi ecco il mio problema.. spesso mi si presenta che vengono cancellati i bordi delle finestre... da terminale c'è un comando per riavviare compiz o cmq l'aspetto grafico? :)
<steal> ciao a tutti avrei un problema con la creazione dei pacchetti deb dei driver ATI qualcuno mi sa consigliare una guida al riguardo? io da completo deficente ho avviato il file run e gli ho detto crea il deb per la distribuzione... lui ha creato circa 4 file .deb che io poi ho installato con il comando dpkg --install *.deb riavvio e non funziona + una cippa... allora avvio in modalità sicura rimuovo i pacchetti installati lancio il file run dei driver ati s
<steal> tavolta gli dico installa direttamente... e tutto funziona... vorrei pero' installarli come deb essendo + facilmente gestibili... qualcuno mi saprebbe dare dei consigli su come fare? ora che ho installato i driver proprietari come li rimuovo?
<utente_> ciaooo a tutti
<bl4ckh3r0> Buongiorno a tutti
<bl4ckh3r0> lo stesso quesito l'ho pubblicato ieri sera, lo pubblico dinuovo nella speranza di trovare qualcuno che ne sappia qualcosa: "ho installato su un pc ubuntu 11.04, su questo pc uso un software gestionale che spesso mi fa utilizzare il tasto F10 per confermare delle operazioni. Il problema è che premendo il tasto F10, con ubuntu 11.04, accedo al pannello superiore, è possibile disattivare questa funzione?"
<nicotano> buongiorno
<bl4ckh3r0> buongiorno nicotano
<nicotano> ciao bl4ckh3r0
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Testadiquarzo> buongiorno a tutti
<Testadiquarzo> qualche volenteroso che mi da una mano?
<Testadiquarzo> ho aggiornato e non mi parte più docky
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, hai aggiornato cosa? su che versione sei?
<Testadiquarzo> ho aggiornato il sistema sono alla 10.04
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Testadiquarzo> boh... non fa nulla
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, oki, ora scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, se te lo dice, installa mesa-utils
<Testadiquarzo> installato mesa utils
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, oki, e il comando che ti da?
<Testadiquarzo> eh?
<Testadiquarzo> che comando?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> <glpiana> Testadiquarzo, oki, ora scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<Testadiquarzo> direct rendering: Yes
<Testadiquarzo> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 330M/PCI/SSE2
<Testadiquarzo>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<Testadiquarzo>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
<FloodBotIt1> Testadiquarzo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, si usa pastebin
<Testadiquarzo> si, scusa
<glpiana> non dire che non lo sai
<Testadiquarzo> hai ragione scusa
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, ora, ps aux | grep docky
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Testadiquarzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630682/
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, scrivi: docky
<Testadiquarzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630683/
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, oki, ma si apre o no?
<Testadiquarzo> no
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, scrivi: locate docky | grep hom
<Testadiquarzo> faccio un riavvio?
<glpiana> ma che riavvio e riavvio
<Testadiquarzo> metto su pastebin?
<glpiana> sì
<e-DIO-t> buondì
<Testadiquarzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630684/
<glpiana> ubuntu tweak? ah bene
<glpiana> poi ci lamentiamo che le cose non vanno
<Testadiquarzo> non va bene usare ununtu tweak?
<glpiana> bah
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep docky
<Testadiquarzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630687/
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, apt-cache policy docky
<e-DIO-t> demanda: a me "runlevel" mi risponde N2. Non dovrebbe darmi 3?
<Testadiquarzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630688/
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, pure a me 2
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages <--- repository esterno
<e-DIO-t> nel senso: 1 - Single-User mode, 2 - Multi-user mode console logins only (without networking), 3- Multi-User mode, console logins only e poi viene avviato il 5.
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, come sai qui non c'è supporto per software da repository esterni
<glpiana> a dopo
<Testadiquarzo> cioe devo eliminare il repository esterno?
<pa> c'e' un modo per bootare il live cd in text mode, senza che parta X e GDM?
<pa> nessun idea?
 * e-DIO-t scuote la testa.
<jester-> pa: serve alternate cd
<jester-> non la desktop
<e-DIO-t> jester-: sai mica come far funzionare tar -d [find differences between archive and file system] te? gli ho passato un tar -d file.tar /mount/point ma non sembra funzionare
<jester-> e-DIO-t: nu
<e-DIO-t> damn...vabbe' che tanto non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno, pero' poteva fa comod! Grazie comunque per la risposta sincera :P
<jester-> e-DIO-t: è un filino ignorante tar
<e-DIO-t> jester-: eh vabbe', ma purtroppo sulla LPIC ci stanno lui, chiedono pure roba di lilo e altre cose mai utilizzate
<jester-> dal man: -d, --diff, --compare
<jester->            find differences between archive and file system
<jester-> poi non dice che cazzo fa
<e-DIO-t> trovato alla fine jester-
<e-DIO-t> a) non so perchè ma vuole per forza l'f
<e-DIO-t> tar -df file.tar
<jester-> force?
<misterblu> ciao, non mi ricordo dove trovo l'opione per abilitare i tasti numerii in fase di avvio
<e-DIO-t> eh...che ti devo di', senza non mi da niente ne' tar -d ne' tar --list
<jester-> misterblu: intel bios
<e-DIO-t> cmq ti dice solo: se il file è presente nella path corrispondente, e se modtime e dimensioni sono diverse
<e-DIO-t> ...che comunque non è malaccio.
<misterblu> jester-: magari mi riccordo male ma non c'era una opione da sistema
<jester-> misterblu: se al boot non si abilita è il bios
<misterblu> jester-:  quindi lo faccio da boot
<jester-> misterblu: guarda dentro al bios se è abilitato
<misterblu> ok
<e-DIO-t> misterblu: mi pare che fosse dentro system-preferences-keybord
<e-DIO-t> a
<e-DIO-t> ..ah no...quello era per il tastierino che muoveva il mouse...e comunque per i mi pare su -it non c'è spazio, quindi torno sul -chat
<misterblu> altro prob ho sul netbook installato kubuntu 10.04 no fa più gli aggiornamenti, ovvero trova degli aggiornamenti ma poi fallisce dice di non trovare la fonte
<jester-> misterblu: comincia a togliere i repo esterni tipo ppa
<misterblu> l'unica cosa che ho aggiunto al software di base è audacity
<misterblu> fallisce nel installare l'immagnie di linux generic .....
<pa> jester-, ah grazie, mi dicevano anche che potevo usare l'opzione nox per grub
<pa> in ogni caso ho risolto, pare che si pianti con 11.04 64 bit se uso una geforge6200
<pa> ho montato una ati, e adesso parte
<jester-> pa: cosa si pianta
<pa> lo startup
<pa> del live usb
<jester-> pa: se la live serve usare opzione nomodeset con nvidia
<pa> ah ecco..
<jester-> il driver open è scemo
<pa> boh adesso lascio la ati, comunque grazie della dritta
<pa> :)
<misterblu_> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630705/
<misterblu> jester-: ci sei
<jester-> misterblu: prova a cambiare server
<misterblu> ho controllato e non ho nulla di aggiunto
<jester-> non è che hai abilitato il proxy?
<misterblu> jester-: metto main server?
<jester-> misterblu: prova con quello
<giovanni> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest65275> ho un problema a far partire gimp
<gionny123> ho un problema a far partire gimp
<misterblu_> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630707/
<pa> ho un altra domanda: e' possibile modificare a mano il file 70-persistent-net.rules, pero viene anche modificato automaticamente in qualche modo, e mi incasina tutto. e' possibile impedire la modifica automatica ?
<gionny123> non parte nemmeno da terminale
<jester-> misterblu_: fa vedere ls /etc/apt
<misterblu> jester: ok ci provo
<jester-> misterblu: fa vedere
<jester-> misterblu: metti nel paste
<e-DIO-t> !lo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lo'
<e-DIO-t> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<attempt> gionny123 da terminale che dice?
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gionny123> niente fà come per partire il programma si piazza la faccina sul cursore del mouse si apre anche sul gestore dei programmi ma poi puff sparisce tutto e non parte niente
<attempt> nel terminale non scrive nessun errore?
<gionny123> ora ti coppio la riga che viene fuori
<attempt> in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gionny123> ok
<misterblu_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630712/
<gionny123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630716/
<Anto> Buongiorno a tutti!!! qlkno ke abbia voglia di affrontare un caso anomalo??? XD
<misterblu> qualcuno che mi aiuta a capire perchè non vanno gli update?
<Anto> :D
<Anto> io son riuscito a far andare gli update del secolo.. :P ho fatto un casino... mi sà ke nn posso proprio darti nessuna dritta..
<enzotib> !nokappa | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: www.nokappa.it
<attempt> gionny123 ubuntu o kubuntu?
<gionny123> kubuntu
<enzotib> misterblu: fai un sudo apt-get update e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterblu> enzotib: graie so usare il paste bin
<Daredevil> Anto: che significa che hai fatto gli update del secolo?:D
<Anto> XD auahauahauahauah
<Anto> scusate ma sono abituato col cel... :P tra noi ex teenagers và di voga...
<misterblu> enzotib: sto facendo il tutto ma ci vuole un pò
<attempt> gionny123 prova a fare cosi'. vai in menu---computer-impostazioni di sistema- aspetto delle applicazioni-aspetto gtk+ cambia GTK+appearance a Rayleigh-- avvia  Gimp e fermalo (normalmente)- rimetti GTK+ appearance di nuovo a oxygen.
<Anto> vuol dire ke sono un pir-l-a sono riuscito a fare un upgrade da 9.10 a 11.4 soloke con qlke piccolo problema..
<misterblu_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630718/
<attempt> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1746905.html   gionny123
<misterblu> enzotib: fatto
<gionny123> ok fatto mi apre il programma in 2 finestre
<attempt> credo sia normale. lo apre in due finestre.
<bl4ckh3r0> lo stesso quesito l'ho pubblicato ieri sera, lo pubblico dinuovo nella speranza di trovare qualcuno che ne sappia qualcosa: "ho installato su un pc ubuntu 11.04, su questo pc uso un software gestionale che spesso mi fa utilizzare il tasto F10 per confermare delle operazioni. Il problema è che premendo il tasto F10, con ubuntu 11.04, accedo al pannello superiore, è possibile disattivare questa funzione?"
<gionny123> ok capito ora mi ingegno per capire bene come utilizzarlo comunque almeno ho qualcosa su cui lavorare grazie mille
<attempt> niente
<misterblu> enzotib: hai visto il paste
<misterblu> enzotib:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630718/
<attempt> misterblu sembra normale
<attempt> sudo apt-get upgrade e metti in paste
<attempt> bl4ckh3r0 da qualche parte nel menu di sistema deve avere un menu per le scorciatoie standard della tastiera. basta cambiare quella del tasto voluto.
<bl4ckh3r0> attempt, sto cercando questa impostazione da ieri sera.. non riesco a trovarla
<bl4ckh3r0> questa nuova versione mi ha cambiato tutto... mi sto pentendo di averla installata
<attempt> uso kde. per il percorso specifico ti ci vuole uno che usa natty
<bl4ckh3r0> attempt, ho provato a cercare in gconf-editor la voce "F10"
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0, e' in compiz
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0, devi cambiare le impostazioni di f10 in compiz se non la trovi te la cerco io tra 5 minuti, ho da finire una cosa qui
<bl4ckh3r0> Odo, grazie mille.. rimango in attesa della soluzione
<enzotib> misterblu: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0, lo devo cercare  ok? ora ci guardo, ma possiamo provare semplicemente a fare un rename della .compiz  mentre lo cerco che se ti va bene facicamo prima?
<attempt> non gli basta la normale deve cambiare la scorciatoia e assegnarne un'altra a f10.
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0, ok trovata
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0, mi segui?
<attempt> 0.o
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0, mi sposto quando ci sei chiamami
<bl4ckh3r0> Odo, ci sono, ti ho contattato in pvt
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0, non serve il privato
<Odo> allora
<bl4ckh3r0> ok
<bl4ckh3r0> pardon! ;)
<Odo> hai installato compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Odo> tranqui
<bl4ckh3r0> no, lo devo installare?
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0, si obbligatorio per cambiare la configurazione di compiz
<bl4ckh3r0> ok, fatto!
<Odo> installalo da terminale che fai prima
<Odo> ok ora lancialo
<Odo> da unity scrivi compizsettings e viene fuori
<bl4ckh3r0> ok, poi?
<Odo> in alto a sx, dove c'e' scritto filtro
<Odo> scrivi unity
<Odo> a dx viene fuori : unity plugin
<Odo> selezionalo
<Odo> e vedi il tuo F10
<Odo> cambialo, salva e chiudi
<attempt> :)
<Anto> Bè??? un super user ke voglia mettersi alla prova??? dai ragà ke qui il banchetto è prelibato... piccolo anticipo natty natty xò in stile anni 90... dai sù.. ki ne vuole sapere di +?? =)
<jester-> !chat | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bl4ckh3r0_> Odo, grazie mille!!!
<bl4ckh3r0_> ora è tutto ok!!
<Odo> bl4ckh3r0_, ma figurati ;)
<pa> c'e'un modo semplice su ubuntu per configurare il multimonitor in modo che la taskbar stia sul monitor di destra?
<attempt> vga?
<pa> vga+dvi
<attempt> nvidia?
<pa> si
<pa> ho provato con il tool di nvidia ma non sono riuscito a mettere la taskbar a destra
<attempt> umh. forse non si puo'. hai settato come monitor separati?
<K99Brain> pa, e se dal tool di nvidia li inverti?
<pa> hmm no ho prrovato twinview, l'altro voleva far ripartire X, cosa che ho tentato, ma apparentementesenza risultato
<pa> K99Brain, ci provo
<pa> grazie
<attempt> giusto. metti come principale il secondario. oppure tentare di settare monitor separati e assegnare un diverso desktop sul secondario
<attempt> quando cambi il settaggio meglio se disconnetti e riconnetti. o riavvii x. altrimenti applica certe cose e altre no. non ti fai un giudizio corretto.
<Daredevil> Anto: spiega meglio il problema o per lo meno inizia a farlo
<Daredevil> jester-: perpiacere dagli una mano che sta nel casino più totale e forse se la sbrigherà solo con una formattazione
<jester-> Daredevil: se non spiega il problema come fo
<Daredevil> Anto: infatti, dai
<dimar> non mi funziona piu il wifi
<Anto> Problema riscontrato dopo aver forzato upgrade da 9.10 a 11.04 errore libgconf sanity check è uscito con stato 256 annotazioni: login impossibile x gli user da tty1 solo root può startare x
<attempt> diretto da 9.10 a 11.04?
<Anto> :( si
<Daredevil> attempt: io lo feci dalla 10.04 alla 11.04 a non andò malissimo...dalla 9.10 è diverso?
<pa> per quanto riguarda il persistent net,, ho usato un metodo un po brutale
<pa> ho cambiato i permessi in r-r-r-
<dimar> chi mi da una mano?il wifi nn mi va piu
<pa> pero sarebbe interessante sapere se c'e' un modo per impedire ad ubuntu di fare quello che vuole
<Daredevil> pa: perchè hai una versione di ubuntu che viva di vita propria???
<attempt> e' un miracolo se va alla versione successiva. magari se fai tutti i passaggi. ma rischi comunque tre avanzamenti in quel caso.
<Daredevil> *vive
<pa> Daredevil, si, insiste ad aggiungere delle linee a quel file ad ogni reboot
<pa> e mi incasina i nomi delle interfaccie
<Anto> non lo sò xò stava anadando.. nel'account del root funzionava tutto... anke quello ke era installato e che nn aveva avuto nessun aggiornamento tipo virtualbox
<attempt> dimar fin'ora andava? che hai fatto?
<dimar> si si andava...il bello che non ho fatto proprio niente
<Daredevil> Anto: continua pure, jester e attempt ti stanno leggendo
<glpiana> dimar, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | dimar
<ubot-it> dimar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimar> sto da un altro pc pero
<glpiana> dimar, attaccagli un cavo
<bobbybong> ciao
<dimar> intendevi mmseg | tail?
<glpiana> dimar, no, intendevo quello che ho scritto: dmesg | tail
<attempt> Anto provato a creare un nuovo user da root?
<Anto> in seguito ho letto diverse guide... inerenti allo stato 256... diverse guide nelle quali mi ho fatto l'idea che avesse dei problemi con i permessi... sguendo le guide  eseguo chmod 777 "etc etc"
<Anto> nessun risultato
<attempt> penso anche io che non accedono perche' han perso i permessi su delle librerie. a occhio.
<Anto> trovando però un secondo messaggio vedo ke gnome aveva dei problemi di configurazione
<glpiana> Anto, a cosa hai cambiato i permessi?
<attempt> crea un nuovo utente e vedi che fa'. i conf di gnome li puoi rifare nuovi. e poi un  nuovo utente li ha nuovi.
<Anto> si eseguiva e dava output corretto xò senza risultati
<dimar_> ora sono col cavo
<glpiana> dimar_, vediamo cosa da il comando allora
<glpiana> Anto, ma a cosa hai cambiato i permessi?
<Anto> come si fà un nuovo user da shell?
<Anto> forse a %gconf.xml in etc/++++
<attempt> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/user-management.html
<Anto> tnks
<glpiana> Anto, se hai cambiato permessi al di fuori della tua home hai fatto casino. reinstalla sopra
<attempt> sudo adduser NOME_UTENTE
<dimar_> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/630741/
<attempt> glpiana ha aggiornato direttamente da 9.x a 11.04......
<glpiana> attempt, ecco, meglio se reinstalla sopra
<glpiana> dimar_, dammi lspci
<attempt> Anto intanto scaricati la iso della 11.04
<attempt> alle perse reinstalli non formattando la home. gli imposti solo il punto di mount alla partizione home.
<dimar_> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/630743/
<glpiana> si può anche farglielo fare direttamente
<glpiana> dimar_, dimmi se rfkill list   da  degli yes
<dimar_> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/630745/
<Daredevil> ma mi pare di aver capito che Anto non può vedere in nessun modo la tabelle delle partizioni... ho come il sentore che debba riformattare proprio l'hd. senza quella tabella come fa a difendersi anche win in NTFS?
<glpiana> dimar_, metti su pastebin: iwconfig
<glpiana> Daredevil, a difendersi?
<Daredevil> glpiana: sì volevo dire a lasciarle illese
<Daredevil> glpiana: non ti sottilizzare
<dimar_> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/630747/
<attempt> ma come non le vede.
<attempt> mette una live e usa quella Daredevil
<glpiana> Daredevil, ma dove hai letto che non legge la tabella delle partizioni?
<Daredevil> manco così le vede l'ho detto io di mettere la live
<attempt> se il pc non la legge non si avvia.
<glpiana> dimar_, sudo iwlist scan
<Daredevil> Anto: mi hai detto che non vedi le partizioni in nessun modo
<Daredevil> Anto: neanche con la live
<attempt> ma sei da live? se hai una live di natty reinstalla che fai prima.
<Daredevil> Anto: ho sognato questa cosa?
<dimar_> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/630750/
<glpiana> !logs | Daredevil
<ubot-it> Daredevil: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> dimar_, sembra perfettamente funzionante. riprova a collegarti
<dimar_> ok
<glpiana> a dopo
<attempt> una delle opzioni nella pagina di partizionamento introdotta in natty è l'aggiornamento da livecd, usi quella e ti rida' la vecchia home automaticamente . non la formatta. ( cit. glpiana )
<Anto> i cd sono pronti
<Anto> "aduser" non riuscito
<Anto> i vari tool per verificare hd non sono congrui nel verificare la tabbella delle partizioni
<Anto> le distro da live non riconoscono alcun sistema operativo
<misterblu> attempt: scusa ma ho dovuto assentarmi
<misterblu> ora sono dinuovo qui a rompere ma visto che è tutto normale perchè si blocca negli upgrade e dice che non li trova
<misterblu> attempt: sto facendo anche sudo apt-get upgrade
<attempt> dicevi che non aggiornava.
<Anto> provo nuovamente con la live di natty
<attempt> Anto metti la live. una delle opzioni nella pagina di partizionamento introdotta in natty è l'aggiornamento da livecd, usi quella e ti rida' la vecchia home automaticamente . non la formatta.
<attempt> se la home rompe ricrei nuovo utente e poi sposti i dati. alla fine cestini l'utente vecchio.
<attempt> Anto si sara' sfasciato grub. la nuova installazione lo rimette e ti ritrova tutto si spera.
<Anto> non l'ho vista in precedenza.. appena verifico torno ci vuole un pò è un athom n270 piccino picciò
<Anto> :D
<attempt> non riconoscere i so non significa che non vede le partizioni correttamente.
<Daredevil> Anto: quindi non sognavo.
<Anto> le monta solo forzando... come root e da shell
<misterblu_> attempt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630752/
<misterblu_> jester-: guarda il link
<Anto> output contenente errore ma poi ritornando in grafica risultano montate ed accessibili..
<Anto> non posso ridarvi output xkè sono chiavetta vodafone su altro pc
<Luca> salve, ho un problema quando cerco di aggiornare il mio ubuntu 9 32bit
<Luca> dice 404 not found a tutti i pacchetti.
<attempt> misterblu_ aggiornamento eseguito correttamente. non c'e' niente che non va'.
<attempt> Luca sa di server fuori servizio. riprova in altro momento.
<misterblu> attempt: allora cosa succede quando uso il programma di aggiornamento e non i comandi da terminale?
<Holden> Luca, probabilmente ha già raggiunto l'End of life https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<misterblu> li dice di non travare i pacchetti
<misterblu> attempt:  scusa è trovare e non travare
<attempt> misterblu non puoi usare insieme terminale e i programmi di aggiornamento. ti viene fuori scritto che il processo ha un lock da parte di altro programma.
<misterblu> heheheh
<misterblu> attempt: uso il programma ma non va a buon fine
<attempt> sudo dpkg --configure -a  e pasta
<misterblu> allora abbiamo usato io e voi oggi i comandi da terminale e ha funzionato
<misterblu> ma come mai non va da programma?
<attempt> sudo dpkg --configure -a  e pasta
<misterblu> attempt:  non fa niente
<misterblu> attempt:mi ha chiesto lapw e poi nulla
<Anto> :)
<misterblu_> attempt:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630756/
<DarkanseR> ciao [Enrico]
<DarkanseR> mi servirebbe un piccolo aiutino
<Anto> niente da fare, nn trovo l'opzione di cui mi parlate
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: sempre se ci sei
<attempt> misterblu_ chiudi tutti i terminali. apri il gestore aggiornamenti e pacchetti. synaptic.
<attempt> o l'altro. non ricordo il nome
<Anto> attempt?? 4 me?
<attempt> no
<DarkanseR> qualcuno mi può aiutare? ho problemi con l'accelerazione 3D su ubuntu 10.04, ho un ati radeon x1650se, ho trovato molte cose in internet ma niente non funziona niente
<attempt> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<DarkanseR> attempt: ho già letto quelle guide non funziona nulla
<attempt> Il driver open source radeon per schede video Ati è in grado di supportare l'accelerazione 3d e gli effetti visivi di Ubuntu (AiGlx e Compiz) ed è l'unico utilizzabile per le schede precedenti la serie HD.
<attempt> e' gia' installato di default in ubuntu.
<misterblu> domandone, su net pc toshiba nb 100 1gb ram ho installato xubuntu ho fatto male o potevo installare la ver normale, (10.04)
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<attempt> se l'avevi tolto per provare un proprietario lo devi reinstallare correttamente
<DarkanseR> attempt: lo so questo, ma ho letto in internet e molta gente ha problemi come il mio anzi lo stesso problema ma non si riesce a risolvere, a quanto pare ubuntu odia la mia scheda video! sono costretto ad usare windows?
<DarkanseR> attempt: ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04 non ho toccato nulla
<attempt> il problema sarebbe di preciso?
<attempt> misterblu. ti ci girava pure la normale ma non direi che hai fatto male.
<DarkanseR> attempt: che appena metto gli effetti 3d il pc va lentissimo, adesso non li posso neanche mettere
<DarkanseR> però il rendering mi da yes!
<attempt> troppo scarsa la vga.
<Holden> DarkanseR, potresti provare la 10.10 che essendo più nuova potrebbe andare meglio, magari anche solo dal livecd
<attempt> se neanche con quella va meglio, se e' un desktop puoi pensare di reperire una vga migliore. altrimenti rinunci completamente agli effetti 3d.
<DarkanseR> attempt: non è scarsa nulla, è ubuntu il problema, perchè funziona tutto alla perfezione, Holden su ubuntu 10.10 ci sono nuovi driver e di male in peggio non funziona nulla neanche li, comunque su fedora gli effetti funzionano alla perfezione! non capisco il problema, nella live cd di ubuntu non funziona nulla neanche li
<attempt> ah con fedora va'.
<Holden> DarkanseR, vai vedere lspci
<Holden> fai*
<DarkanseR> Holden: comando?
<Holden> is, lspci
<Holden> si*
<DarkanseR> aspè un secondo che loggo da kvirc
<DarkanseR> Holden: eccomi, riscrivi il comando
<Holden> lspci
<DarkanseR> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Anto> 11.04 c'è un programma tipo mount manager da live? da terminale nn mi lascia montare le partizioni...
<DarkanseR> Holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630763/
<Kaos_One> salve... ho aggiornato grub ed ora il gestore aggiornamenti non trova piu questo repository http://ppa.launchpad.net/murrine-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Anto> dentro dev/ trova tutte le sda* che apparentemente corrispondono alle mie partizioni..5
<Luca> Holden cosa devo fare quindi?
<Luca> quando provo ad installare un modulo in perl
<Luca> mi dice NOT FOUND
<DarkanseR> Holden: allora?
<DarkanseR> vabbè Holden io riavvio un attimo per vedere una cosa
<Holden> Luca, che versione è esattamente?
<Luca> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<Luca> tramite accesso sh
<Holden> Luca, fammi vedere il sources.list
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630768/
<Holden> Luca, apri quel file e al posto di CODENAME nelle righe 7, 8 e 9 metti jaunty
<Holden> Luca, e se vuoi puoi commentare le prime tre con #
<DarkanseR> Holden: bella notizia, adesso posso abilitare gli effetti 3d ma va sempre lentissimo
<DarkanseR> prima non li potevo abilitare mi dava errore, adesso posso ma sono sempre al punto da capo, va lentissimo
<Holden> DarkanseR, leggendo qui http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature e qui http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon dovrebbe essere supportata quella scheda... guarda se hai messaggi di errore in dmesg o Xorg.0.log
<DarkanseR> ti do il past di dmesg?
<DarkanseR> Holden: ti do il past di dmesg
<DarkanseR> ?
<Holden> DarkanseR, no fallo tu :D
<DarkanseR> ma non ne capisco niente
<DarkanseR> trovo tanti messaggi simili a questo
<DarkanseR> [  405.756700] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<attempt> Anto diskmanager e' di serie in ubuntu
<Holden> no quello è il floppy...io sto andando a pranzo, chiedi qui o prova più tardi
<DarkanseR> [    6.687675] [drm:r100_ring_test] *ERROR* radeon: ring test failed (sracth(0x15E4)=0xCAFEDEAD) [    6.687725] [drm:r100_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon: cp isn't working (-22). [    6.687765] radeon 0000:01:00.0: failled initializing CP (-22). [    6.687804] radeon 0000:01:00.0: Disabling GPU acceleration [    6.876378] Failed to wait GUI idle while programming pipes. Bad things might happen.
<DarkanseR> Holden: leggi su
<Holden> ecco infatti, c'è qualche problema serio. prova a chiedere anche su #radeon (in inglese)
<Holden> a dopo
<DarkanseR> sono scarso in inglese anche se non sono stato rimandato
<DarkanseR> [    6.687675] [drm:r100_ring_test] *ERROR* radeon: ring test failed (sracth(0x15E4)=0xCAFEDEAD) [    6.687725] [drm:r100_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon: cp isn't working (-22). [    6.687765] radeon 0000:01:00.0: failled initializing CP (-22). [    6.687804] rad[Enrico] ci sei?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ci sei?
<glpiana> Kaos_One, l'aggiornamento di grub con i repository non c'entra nulla
<Kaos_One> lo so xD ma ho aggiornato e vi era solo grub.. ed ora non mi vede un repository.. sembra sia andato offline il suo server..
<glpiana> Kaos_One, esattamente
<glpiana> Kaos_One, levalo
<glpiana> oppure rimanda a quando il server sarà di nuovo in funzione
<glpiana> chissà che tema fantastico c'è su quel ppa :P
<Kaos_One> credo che faro la seconda..
<Kaos_One> non ne ho idea xD
<glpiana> Kaos_One, e perchè lo usi allora?
<glpiana> Kaos_One, solo per aumentare le probabilità di avere problemi col pc?
<Kaos_One> boh.. ho cosi tanti repository..
<glpiana> ecco, perfetto
<glpiana> -.-
<Kaos_One> magari è pure qualcosa di importante xD
<glpiana> Kaos_One, il tema murrine? oh sì, di sicuro... importantissimo!
<Kaos_One> LOL non lo avevo letto
<Kaos_One> se è un tema allora shalla :)
<Luca> Holdenha funziona
<Luca> grazie
<DarkanseR> ragazzi urgente come si copia dmseg per intero? se do il comando su terminale me ne da una parte non tutto.... per averlo tutto?
<DarkanseR> ragazzi è urgente! per favore
<Odo> Daredevil, cat /var/log/dmesg
<DarkanseR> DarkanseR: Odo thanks :)
<tizbac> Odo, gli finisce ugualmente il buffer del terminale in quel modo
<tizbac> deve fare dmesg > file.txt
<Odo> tizbac, mi ha chiesto dov'era non come fare un redirect :D
<tizbac> no ti ha chiesto come prenderlo tutto
<Odo> tizbac, ah allora chiedo venia, prossima volta staro' piu' attento o lo passero' a te ;)
<tizbac> se fa cat /var/log/dmesg è uguale a dmesg
<tizbac> o forse anche peggio perché quei log vengono rotati
<Odo> tizbac, ascolta non e' la stessa cosa eh
<Odo> tizbac, se vuoi scherzare va bene
<tizbac> non sto scherzando , vengono ruotati quei log
<tizbac> guardaci , hai dmesg , dmesg.0 , dmesg.1.gz
<tizbac> ecc
<tizbac> lui ha chiesto come avere tutto dmesg ,se gli fai fare cat gli finisce il buffer del terminale e sta da capo
<Odo> tizbac, si ma non si parla del rot eh? il mio era solo pe dirgli dov'era
<Odo> tizbac, non serve nemmeno un redirect guarda, puoi fare un less o ti copi il file o altro
<tizbac> gli hai detto 'cat /var/log/dmesg'
<tizbac> bah
<Odo> tizbac, e comunque suppongo abbia risolto, poi se vuoi fare una questione di principio, hai ragione tu e facciamo prima :D
<nicotano> salve
<DarkanseR> tizbac: c'è un modo invece di fare un copia del dmesg ?
<DarkanseR> nel senso un comando che me lo copia negli appunti
<tizbac> fa come ho detto io dmesg > file.txt
<tizbac> e poi apri con gedit file.txt
<tizbac> e ci fai qualsiasi cosa
<DarkanseR> tizbac: grazie :)
<ubuntu__> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad attivare le cuffie
<ubuntu__> 11.04
<DarkanseR> non mi si montano le pen drive
<DarkanseR> !
<DarkanseR> O_O
<attempt> non si monta la pen ma e' formattata?
<Anto> sera ragà.. :)
<Anto> si può fare un downgrade dalla distro live?
<glpiana> Anto, l'unica live che permette di fare qualcosa è la 11.04, che è l'ultima. per cui ti rispondo: no
<nicotano> Anto, salva i dati e reinstalla la versione che vuoi previa piallatura disco
<glpiana> Anto, cosa devi downgradare e perchè?
<Anto> az :( volevo provare a fargli risistemare tutto... la 9.10 legge le partizioni avviata come live... ma nessun tool permette di sistemarci dentro un sistema operativo
<glpiana> Anto, non puoi scaricarti la live della 11.04?
<Anto> già pronta... provata e riprovata
<glpiana> però?
<nicotano> !installazione | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Anto> legge le info dentro /dev
<Anto> sda0 1 etc
<glpiana> Anto, per favore spiega per bene, altrimenti non si capisce che problema hai
<Anto> nn le monta... e quindi non si può installare..
<glpiana> Anto, vabbè, se non spieghi io non posso aiutarti
<Anto> x la 11.04, 10.10 non è presente alcun sistema operativo all'interno del pc
<glpiana> Anto, e da cosa trai questa conclusione?
<Anto> idem x la 9.10 ke xò riesce ad identificare le partizioni...
<glpiana> Anto, non usare abbreviazioni per cortesia e dimmi come arrivi a queste conclusioni
<Anto> mi limito a leggere le info ke il pc mi dà
<Anto> scusa
<glpiana> Anto, il pc non da informazioni se non gliele chiedi. hai usato dei comandi? puoi postarci gli outuput?
<esulu> salve a tutti
<nicotano> Anto, avvia in sessione live e dai sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> hai dato ad esempio sudo fdisk -l per vedere come è partizionato attualmente il disco?
<glpiana> ecco :)
<nicotano> Anto, poi metti in pastebin il risultato
<Anto> vi avviso ke devo riportarvi gli output qui
<glpiana> Anto, usando pastebin, certo
<nicotano> !paste | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Anto> non posso navigare da pc sono con chiavetta vodafon
<esulu> Odo: ci sei?
<nicotano> !tizio | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Anto> k3765 che dalla live non funziona
<glpiana> Anto, va beh, salvi su un file, sposti il file sul pc con cui sei connesso ora e copi su pastebin
<Anto> ok
<Anto> bene.. problema risolto... mi ritorna un output vuoto..
<glpiana> Anto, il comando sudo fdisk -l ?
<Anto> ok con sudo và
<Anto> quindi
<nicotano> Anto, esiste un disco con file system in quel pc?
<Anto> dev/sda1 start 1 end 7673 bla bla system linux
<glpiana> Anto, copia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> Anto,  usa gparted, formatta crea nuove partizioni per / home e swap e reinstalla
<glpiana> nicotano, scusa, ma così perde tutto ;)
<nicotano> glpiana, priva ho segnalato previo salvataggio dati
<nicotano> il downgrade  un se po' fa'
<nicotano> prima**
<Anto> dai è un casino... questo l'output è chiaro... continua così sino a sda5 ed ogni partizione ha i propi file system correti e tutte le info corrette del programma...
<glpiana> Anto, se non vuoi mostrarci l'output fai pure come sai
<Anto> :D
<Anto> sapessi.. ^_^ non è che nn voglio è che sono in una situazione diciamo disagiata...il pc dal quale navigo ha solo 4 porte usb 3 sono occupate e sai dov'è l'unica libera?? ok si... in culo al mondo... :D
<glpiana> Anto, che posso farci?
<glpiana> se hai bisogno di risolvere vedi che una soluzione la trovi
<Anto> diventa una trafila lunghissima... :D aspè vediamo se riesco a collegarli in lan
<Anto> odio window :@
<Anto> in lan non vanno...
<glpiana> Anto, hai la rete configurata per ip fisso?
<Anto> no.. ç_ç posso provare a descrivere dettagliatamente la situazione? ora sono in live con la 9.10 se vi descivo la situazione sono sicuro che mi capirete al volo..
<glpiana> Anto, io è da mo' che aspetto che spieghi il problema che hai :)
<Anto> :D i miei è meglio nn postarli in publico... :P quelli del pc sono che monta delle partizioni senza alcun problema ma allo stesso modo programmi come gparted non rilevano niente... solo gestore dischi riesce almeno a capire che 95 GB sono occupati...
<glpiana> Anto, ma il sistema in se' si avvia o no?
<Anto> si mutilato e anomalo ma và...
<dimar> glpiana , mi è tornato il problema di stamattina, ma questa volta mi sono sparite le connessioni
<Anto> hai mai visto un natty in stile anni 90??
<dimar> non riesco piu a connetermi wifi
<glpiana> Anto, mutilato e anomalo vale a dire?
<glpiana> dimar, dai sudo iwlist scan
<dimar> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<glpiana> dimar, rfkill list da qualche yes?
<Anto> vale a dire che funziona benino a livello kernel, le shell rispondono... la grafica ora è un simil win2000... senza barre e con apparentemente solo due finestre... gestore risorse... e gedit
<glpiana> Anto, e perchè non resetti gnome?
<glpiana> !gnomereset | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<dimar> soft blocked =yes
<Anto> il quasi benino è dovuto a quello..
<Anto> non fà tutto quello che dovrebbe ci sono diverse anomalie...
<dimar> glpiana , mi da il soft blocked =yes
<glpiana> dimar, scrivi: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Anto> gli user non possono accedere alla grafica
<Anto> via shell invece si
<dimar> ok
<glpiana> Anto, non ho capito se già hai resettato gnome
<Anto> il root è l'unico che può accedere alla "grafica"
<Anto> penso di si
<dimar> e ora glpiana?
<glpiana> dimar, sudo iwlist scan
<Anto> ho eliminitato compiz via apt
<glpiana> Anto, a che pro?
<dimar> glpiana , lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<glpiana> dimar, ridai rfkill list
<glpiana> Anto, in seguito a cosa hai avuto sti problemi?
<dimar> glpiana , ora mi da ke non mi da nessun yes
<glpiana> dimar, digita: iwconfig
<glpiana> !paste | dimar
<ubot-it> dimar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Anto> perchè credevo che fosse un artefice di una qlke anomalia tipo quella che avevo in precedenza cioè gli user non potevano accedere a niente mentre il root aveva un natty in veste classic perfettamente funzionante..
<glpiana> Anto, a parte che è poco buon senso andare in grafica con root
<dimar> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/630828/
<glpiana> Anto, in seguito cosa però? non hai risposto
<Anto> nlla disperazione sai.. =)
<Anto> upgrade da 9.10 a 11.04
<glpiana> Anto, ah aggiornamento diretto? modificando i repo?
<glpiana> dimar, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Anto> si
<glpiana> Anto, io ti ho proposto già stamattina di usare il cdlive della 11.04 e sfruttare la uova opzione alternativa al partizionamento
<Anto> repob che tra l'altro ora sono inaccessibili... non vanno nemmeno dal cd..
<dimar> glpiana , wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<Anto> ho provato
<Anto> l'ho avviata 2 volte
<glpiana> dimar, prova con sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<glpiana> Anto, e che succede?
<dimar> glpiana , la stessa cosa
<glpiana> dimar, metti l'output di lsmod su pastebin
<dimar> ok
<Anto> niente non le vedono ti ripeto che anche adesso da live di 9.10 i software come gparted e gestore dischi non vedeno la tabbella delle partizioni
<Anto> fdisk si
<glpiana> Anto, la livecd della 11.04 non ti propone l'aggiornamento?
<dimar> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/630830/
<glpiana> dimar, da prima, quando funzionava ad ora che hai fatto?
<Anto> no perche sono già alla 11.04 per lui sono al .38 di kernel
<dimar> glpiana , ora si è acceso il led del wifi
<dimar> niente..avevo resettato gnome
<dimar> ma cmq mi andava bene il wifi
<dimar> poi ad un certo punto nn trovava piu connessioni
<glpiana> dimar, se ora si è acceso dai: sudo iwlist scan
<dimar> glpiana , idem http://paste.ubuntu.com/630831/
<glpiana> dimar, riavvia
<dimar> tolgo il cavo e provo in wifi o lo lascio?
<dimar> vabe,,torno subito
<glpiana> toglilo per maggior sicurezza
<glpiana> Anto, quando con la live della 11.04 arrivi alla selezione di cosa vuoi fare, che opzioni ti propone?
<Anto> solo 2 installa usando intero disco e mi pare qlksa tipo opzioni avanzate
<glpiana> bah
<Anto> cmq nella seconda sezione entro
<Anto> gli faccio fare l'analisi ma niente non trova niente
<dimar_> glpiana , prima di rimettere il cavo...le connessioni me le trovava, ma nn si connette
<glpiana> dimar_, strano
<glpiana> ora però devo andare
<glpiana> a più tardi
<dimar_> ok...grazie 1000 lo stesso
<Anto> idem
<dimar_> ciao
<glpiana> Anto, se ci sei più tardi continuiamo
<Anto> si si
<Anto> sono tra qui e google per un bel pò penso
<Anto> mh.. ^_^ idea malsana: la distro live può accedere al file system in sola lettura ma nn con i permessi per la scrittura... quindi x questo vedo le partizioni nelle risorse ma non le posso modificare nn potendo autentificare me come amministratore di quel disco... può essere??
<e-DIO-t> no.
<Anto> se ne potrebbe discutere?? =)
<e-DIO-t> Anto: eh mi manca il problema. Ho letto solo l'ultima questione e no, la distro live puo' accedere al file system come gli pare.
<e-DIO-t> quindi Anto, qual'era il problema originale?!
<Anto> sconcertante ma pare di nò... :) il problema è che ho fatto un upgrade abbastanza azzardato... da 9.10 a 11.04... più precisamente prima ho aggiornato il kernel... tipo dalla .22 alla 38
<Anto> e poi un update totale...
<Anto> a quel punto gli user non potevano accedere a x ma dopo aver loggato da tty1 risultavano connessi alla sezione
<e-DIO-t> fico
<e-DIO-t> :D
<Anto> il root invece poteva accedere a natty perfetto in veste classic perfetto funzionante e anomalo
<e-DIO-t> mmmh mmmmh
<Anto> a quel punto ho pensato che fosse compiz l'artefice di tale anomalia..
<Anto> e l'ho rimosso.. ^_^
<e-DIO-t> e immagino non sia servito
<e-DIO-t> ok, ora l'antefatto ce l'abbiamo e su quello non ti posso aiuta' [pero' pure te fa l'upgrade da 9 a 11 :D  ]. Cos'è invece che stavi cercando di fare ultimamente?
<Anto> x nulla.. ora è tutto nella stessa situazione... xò ha dato vita ad una nuova evoluzione.. con in + l'ennesima anomalia... il desktop del root nn è più natty ma qlksa di stravecchio tipo win 2000 ( e capisco ke qui può starci la risata)
<e-DIO-t> ^_^
<e-DIO-t> io farei un bel salvataggio di /home /usr e 'na bella reinstallazione del resto.
<Anto> sono riuscito a lanciare solo 2 programmi.. il gestore risorse e gedit
<e-DIO-t> non è 'na cosa giusta ne' buona...ma secondo me fai prima :D
<Anto> :D
<Anto> ho paura di perdere tutto... penso ke i problemi me li porto dietro spostando le 2 cartlle con in + forse anke la possibilità di trovarmi con il tutto criptato strano e inaccessibile..
<Anto> il kernel và porca zozza
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<e-DIO-t> ma la home l'hai in una partizione separata?
<Anto> no
<e-DIO-t> mmmh allora ti devi da fa il backup
<e-DIO-t> piu' comoda la home in partizione separata. Reinstalli e gli dici -> usa quelal come home. Fine ;:D
<Anto> :D
<Anto> credo ke sperimenterò questa soluzione a breve..
<e-DIO-t> !nokappa | Anto
<ubot-it> Anto: www.nokappa.it
<Anto> aia...
<e-DIO-t> :)
<webpower> ragazzi qualche tool per installare l'iso di ubuntu su pen drive?
<Anto> una distro live...
<webpower> devo installare ubuntu su un netbook
<Anto> sistema > amministrazione > crea disco di avvio usb
<webpower> quindi devo far partire l'installazione da penna
<Anto> hai solo il net?
<webpower> sì
<Anto> non sò se c'è la possibilità di montare la iso su un virtual device ed usare quel tool
<webpower> ho trovato un tool
<webpower> unetbootin
<webpower> proviamolo...
<Anto> aspè
<Anto> nella 11.04 c'è
<Anto> è un eseguibile usb-creator.exe quindi su win con un semplice virtual driver hai quello che ti serve già nell'iso
<Anto> scusate se insisto su questa strada ma è possibile lanciare una live da kernel già avviato?
<e-DIO-t> bye
<glpiana> ola
<stevr1it> ciao , è possibile istallare un software per ubuntu 32 bit su una macchina a 64 bit? non esiste ancora la versione a 64 bit - uso  ubuntu 11.04  grazie
<glpiana> stevr1it, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Architettura64Bit#Su_Ubuntu_a_64_bit_si_possono_installare_anche_programmi_per_la_versione_a_32_bit.3F
<webpower> ragazzi il boot di ubuntu da usb si blocca
<webpower> cosa può essere?
<webpower> appena avvio l'unità esce: syslinux 3.82 peter anvin et al...
<webpower> e non va avanti
<webpower> nulla
<webpower> è un problema della penna
<webpower> ho provato su un altro computer e non avvia
<Limoncino> Hi, I'm Monika, I'm trying to make my ubuntu works with my italian vodafone mobile card
<Limoncino> is there anyone of you who fixed this problem before?
<Limoncino> thanks
<glpiana> Limoncino, sei su un canale italiano :)
<Limoncino> ohps :-) sorry
<Limoncino> sto cercando di installare la mia vodafone card su ubuntu....
<Limoncino> ma non la legge
<glpiana> Limoncino, come è collegata? pcmci?
<Limoncino> usb card
<Limoncino> usb internet key, la classica di vodafone
<glpiana> è collegata ora?
<Limoncino> si
<glpiana> digita in un terminale: lsusb
<Limoncino> ma lampeggia rosso (significa che non viene letta)
<glpiana> !paste | Limoncino
<ubot-it> Limoncino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Limoncino> ho digitato e questo e' quanto vien fuori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630885/
<glpiana> Limoncino, devo andare. guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=389955.60   e cerca altro su google includendo nella ricerca 19d2:1013 che è l'identificativo della chiavetta
<Limoncino> ok, grazie, ciao
<Quadrophenia> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a risolvere un bug su ubuntu?
<ermete> ciao ho appena presu un pc senza os ma solo con ms dos qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a far partire l'installazione con il cd da dos????
<il_monello> devi cambiare le impostazioni del bios in modo che per primo avvii da cdrom e non dall'harddisk
<il_monello> di solito lo preimpostano già così sui pc senza sistema operativo
<il_monello> sicuro di aver inserito un cd "bootable" ?
<ermete> il monello come faccio?
<il_monello> hai inserito il cd di installazione di ubuntu?
<ermete> il_monello: cioè?
<il_monello> immagino tu voglia installare ubuntu se sei qui, giusto?
<ermete> io ho scaricato ubuntu 11.04 64 bit e lo ho messo su un dvd
<il_monello> bene, hai masterizzato correttamente il file iso?
<ermete> penso di si
<il_monello> cioè non è che hai messo il file iso dentro come un qualsiasi dvd dati?
<il_monello> la domanda esatta è questa... se inserisci su un altro pc il dvd vedi tanti file? oppure vedi il file iso?
<il_monello> non si sa mai, sembra una cosa banale, ma ho conosciuto più di uno che ha masterizzato l'iso dentro come un qualsiasi file
<il_monello> e non come immagine
<il_monello> ermete: stai controllando?
<international> salve a tutti! spero mi potrete aiutare... ho un "leggero" problema con la temperatura della GPU e annessa ventola che gira a palla... ecco il log di sensors:
<international> atk0110-acpi-0 Adapter: ACPI interface Vcore Voltage:     +1.14 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)  +3.3 Voltage:     +3.26 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)  +5 Voltage:       +5.07 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)  +12 Voltage:     +12.10 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V) CPU FAN Speed:    3813 RPM  (min =  600 RPM) CHASSIS FAN Speed:2327 RPM  (min =  600 RPM) POWER FAN Speed:     0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM) CPU Tempera
<international> MB Temperature:    +43.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)    k8temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter Core0 Temp:  +44.0°C                                     Core1 Temp:  +43.0°C
<international> lm64-i2c-3-18 Adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x92 temp1:       +62.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)                   temp2:       +93.1°C  (low  = +16.0°C, high = +86.0°C)  ALARM                         (crit = +136.0°C, hyst = +116.0°C)
<international> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<il_monello> non dovresti fare copia-incolla direttamente in chat... comunque
<K99Brain> international, è inutile sparare tutte ste temperature, basta dire che scalda
<K99Brain> international, pulisci le ventole
<international> scusa... come dovrei postare i risultati?
<il_monello> con pastebin
<international> ok
<il_monello> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<il_monello> bon, ma non importa dai, era giusto per il futuro
<il_monello> allora... gira a palla
<international> si fa rumore
<il_monello> ma che gira a palla è una conseguenza che scalda troppo quindi?
<international> ma penso sia quella della GPU (che nn appare nel log)
<international> penso di si...
<il_monello> che gpu hai?
<international> ati radeon x1950x
<international> ho provato a mettere i driver proprietari ma nn penso si possano mettere su U 11.04
<il_monello> cavoli, mi dispiace, io ho nvidia, non so come si controlla lo stato della temperatura della ati
<il_monello> c'è qualcuno che sa come vedere a quanti gradi si trova la gpu di una ati radeon?
<international> c'è qualche metodo diverso da sensors x le GPU?
<ermete> il_monello:  sto cercando
<ermete> il_monello: non riesco a modificarel e impostazioni di boot
<il_monello> se il sensore di temperatura non è supportato dal kernel tante volte ci sono dei tool da linea di comando proprietari per verificare lo stato della gpu
<ermete> il_monello:  ho capito dove andare ma non a cambiare la priorità di partenza
<international> i valori sensors me li da... non so se sono giusti...
<il_monello> ermete: hai verificato che nel cd ci siano tanti file e non un ISO e basta?
<ermete> il_monello:  come devo fare?
<il_monello> ad esempio io ho una nvidia e l'unico modo di sapere che temperatura ha è lanciare nvidia-settings -q GPUCoreTemp -c :0.0
<il_monello> ermete: inserendolo un attimo su un altro pc se ce l'hai
<il_monello> ermete: da che pc l'hai masterizzato?
<il_monello> ermete:  ... e scaricato
<ermete> il_monello:  sembra che adesso sia partito tutto
<ermete> il_monello:  vediamo come prosegue l'installazione
<il_monello> international: non so se per le ati c'è qualcosa del genere, non ho mai avuto una ati radeon
<international> Adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x92
<international> temp1:       +62.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<international> temp2:       +93.2°C  (low  = +16.0°C, high = +86.0°C)  ALARM
<il_monello> ermete: forse leggeva un po' male  il cd all'avvio, adesso l'ha preso
<international> questo è quello che mi rileva sensors...
<il_monello> ermete: l'installazione è banale
<international> anche se non capisco cosa sono temp1 e temp2
<il_monello> ermete: vai sempre avanti praticamente, digli di usare tutto l'harddisk quando te lo chiede
<ermete> il_monello: no era impostato per partire dal disco interno e non dal cd/dvd
<ermete> il_monello: grazie
<international> ha 2 chip e nn ne sapevo niente? XD
<ermete> il_monello: ok
<il_monello> international: forse ha due sensori, uno esterno e uno interno
<il_monello> international: in ogni caso, sono troppo alte
<il_monello> international: sicuro che la ventola e il dissipatore fanno il loro lavoro?
<il_monello> international: non è che hai montato male il dissipatore e non dissipa?
<international> posso provare ad aprire e dare 1 spolverata... comunque lo fa da circa 1 settimana il rumore... come temp nn so perchè nn avevo motivo di controllarla...
<international> non so se è stato un caso o meno
<il_monello> international: scusa, non avevo visto che avevi già scritto che le temperature erano troppo alte, prima pensavo che non sapessi che temperatura ha
<international> ma ha iniziato da quanto ho installato (e poi disistallato) ubuntu studio desktop
<il_monello> international: adesso ho capito, e sembra semplicemente che scaldi troppo per qualche motivo fisico
<international> si ma già all'avvio temp 2 parte da 60-70°...
<il_monello> international: ma non so se possa c'entrare qualcosa
<international> e lo  fa a PC acceso a non fare niente...
<international> senza sforzo...
<il_monello> non c'è nessuno che ha qualche esperienza con le ati?
<international> potrei provare a lasciare windows acceso a fare nulla x vedere se la ventola attacca pure così...
<il_monello> international: mi sembra un'ottima prova
<international> ho letto che per le versioni precedenti alla natty
<il_monello> international: se lo fa anche con windows significa che è un problema hardware
<international> installando i drivers proprietari risolvevano...
<il_monello> international: e non puoi provare con i drivers proprietari?
<international> ma la ati x la mia skeda arriva alla vers 9.qualcosa
<international> e non riesco ad installarla qua...
<international> devo tenere x forza gli opengl...
<il_monello> international: mi dispiace, sono abbastanza esperto con smanettamenti su nvidia, ma delle ati non conosco proprio nulla
<international> anche se xò l'acc 3D ce l'ho...
<international> boh... grazie x l'aiuto... spengo 15 min x are raffreddare e provo con windows...
<il_monello> international: ma anche i driver open hanno l'acc 3d, solo che probabilmente sarà meno performante
<il_monello> international: ok
<international> no dicevo proprio questo...
<international> con l'opengl ho l'acc 3D ed un framerate superiore ai 60 f/s
<il_monello> international: mi sembra accettabile, dipende con che software hai fatto il test
<il_monello> international: ma il problema della temperatura è quello che ti interessa adesso immagino
<international> si infatti...
<international> cmq...
<international> byeee...
<il_monello> ok, ciaooo
<marcello1> buonasera
<il_monello> 'sera
<marcello1> ciao vietta
<marcello1> ciao il_monello
<il_monello> ciao
<clakes> Sanctuary S01E06 - "Nubbins"
<Camii> ciao posso chiedere un aiuto?
<gigirock> come si aggiunge shoutcast a vlc ?
<il_monello> gigirock: non so, sembra l'abbiano tolto per questioni di licenza http://ubuntu4beginners.wordpress.com/2010/10/30/vlc11-shoutcast/
<il_monello> Camii: poni il quesito
<esulu> we
<kuix> v
<kuix> ciao ragazzi vorrei sapere se esite qualcosa di simile come bootcamp per linu
<kuix> x
<kuix> grazie :)
<FloodBotIt1> kuix: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<elf>  /wc
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-23
<Hayash> ciao a tutti!
<Hayash> halloooo
<kuix> tutti a nanna? :D
<mircoct> buonasera a tutti
<mircoct> ce ancora qualcuno?
<mircoct> :°
<yvesBsAs> ciao mircoct , esponi la domanda, se si conosce la soluzione possiamo provarci
<mircoct> ciao anche a te..
<mircoct> ho fatto un casino con i dual bot.. :(
<mircoct> praticamente:ho formattato sia windows 7 e sia ubuntu..adesso non riesco piu a mettere windows 7
<mircoct> e nn riesco a sistemare mbr
<mircoct> ho fatto varie prove..
<mircoct> ma nulla..adesso sono messo cosi:
<mircoct> windows 7 installato(ma nn parte) ubuntu dal cd live
<yvesBsAs> per 7 non so, mai visto, ma mi pare abbia una partizione di boot da un 100 mb
<yvesBsAs> però, sinceramente, non ti saprei guidare su di lui
<mircoct> inesistente..ho installato solo ubuntu per prima e ha cancellato tutte le partizione
<mircoct> compresa quella
<mircoct> :(
<yvesBsAs> si, se gli ai detto di usare tutto il disco ha ripulito tutto
<mircoct> e si.. :(..cmq nn è importante se è il7 o xp..è importante recuperare le mbr..
<mircoct> solo che io qualsiasi comando faccio dal terminale per sistemare mi da errore..
<yvesBsAs> a che ti serve recuperare l'mbr?
<mircoct> se vuoi ti incollo..
<mircoct> a far partire windows
<yvesBsAs> se lo ha fucilato lo ha fucilato, non c'è più..
<mircoct> lol..si ma nn è possibile recuperarlo???
<mircoct> adesso è installato windows 7
<mircoct>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1       24316   195312500    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2           24316       60802   293071873    5  Extended /dev/sda5           60297       60802     4049920   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<mircoct> vedi il primo è windows..
<mircoct> uff..adesso provo a installare ubuntu nuovamente..magari con un po di fortuna riesco a fare il dual boot..senno domani apro un topic sul forum
<mircoct> mannaggia a me :(
<Shin3> \o
<Odo> Giorno
<mircoct> buongiorno a tutti
<esulu> giorno a te mircoct
<mircoct> ciao esulu..ho una domanda da fare..come mai facendo sudo fdisk mi spuntano due partizioni con linux swap???
<mircoct> :\
<Fede> Buongiornoù
<Fede> Ho un problema con ubuntu chi può darmi una mano plz
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | Fede
<ubot-it> Fede: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alo21> mi sono dimanticato la password per ubuntu
<Fede> Ho installato ubuntu su mio pc solo che si blocca in avvio ...la versione live invece funziona abilitando la funzione noapic
<OverMe> alo21, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<alo21> OverMe: ora provo..
<Fede> secondo voi è un problema di scheda video?
<alo21> OverMe: grazie mille funziona...
<glpiana> ola
<Beavis> ciao a tutti!
<newusser> ciao
<Beavis> non riesco a vedere i caratteri matematici in openoffice - impress, al loro posto vedo dei quadratini, qualcuno sà come posso installarli?
<Holden> Beavis, che versione di ubuntu?
<Beavis> Holden, 10.04
<Holden> Beavis, anche io ho la 10.04 e funziona senza problemi... è un file che hai creato tu o l'hai preso da qualche parte?
<newusser> Ho istallato ubuntu 11.04  su mio pc acer apire m3641 con scheda video ati hd 4600 ma quando lo avvio sia in modalità normale si blocca alla prima schermata tendo lo schermo viola.Adesso lo stò usando in modalità live da cd
<Beavis> Holden, sono delle slides fatte da un mio professore e ci dovrei studiare sopra
<Holden> Beavis, ah ecco, quindi forse sono in formato .ppt fatte con PowerPoint
<Beavis> Holden, sono state fatte probabilmente con windows però questi caratteri non li leggo neaenche su windows
<Beavis> Holden, sisi, scusa dovevo specificare :)
<Holden> Beavis, ok, allora non è un problema di OO, ma di chi ha fatto il file, magari chiedi la stessa presentazione in pdf
<Beavis> Holden, purtroppo non mi è possibile averla in pdf, però sicuramente c'è un modo di vedere quei caratteri su openoffice perchè un mio collega su ubuntu 11.04 vede bene le stesse slides
<enzotib> Beavis: hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras, che si porta dietro anche dei font ttf?
<Holden> Beavis, chiedi al tuo collega di aprilo con openoffice ed esportarlo in pdf
<Beavis> Holden, no, non ho installato quel pacchetto, ora provo
<Beavis> Holden, non ci avevo pensato in effetti a chiederlo a lui, grazie del suggerimento, però se riesco a vedere sti caratteri sarebbe meglio :)
<newusser> nessun aiutu ç_ç?
<Beavis> newusser, mi dispiace, ma io non sl aiutarti :(
<newusser> stò cercando anche su google ma nn trovo
<Beavis> Holden, installare restricted extras non ha prodotto risultati a quanto pare
<Holden> Beavis, ok, comunque era un consiglio di enzotib, non mio :)
<enzotib> Beavis: non dicevo che risolveva, era un tentativo
<Beavis> ah, scusate, avevo letto male :)
<enzotib> Beavis: non si riesce a capire che font utilizza? se selezioni i caratteri strani in openoffice non ti dice che font sono?
<Holden> Beavis, se non ricordo male con PowerPoint, o con il visualizzatore di file per PowerPoint (gratuito) puoi esportare le singole slide come immagini jpeg per esempio (e poi se vuoi puoi anche farne un pdf), quindi al limite questa sarebbe un'altra strada se hai accesso ad un pc con windows
<Beavis> Holden, ho la partizione windows quindi si, un visualizzatore sarebbe una strada
<Beavis> enzotib, l'unica cosa che posso dirti è che in gedit vedo il codice esadecimale "F0CF" dentro al quadratino, credo che semplicemente manco di un font, ma quale
<Beavis> enzotib, sò per certo che si tratta di simboli matematici come "appartiene","esiste", ecc
<Holden> Beavis, e allora potresti scaricarlo gratuitamente dal sito microsoft e creare le immagini. Tranne che non ti arrendi e vuoi risolvere il problema con openoffice... :D
<enzotib> Beavis: perché gedit, OO non lo apre proprio?
<Beavis> Holden, il fatto è che io vorrei risolvere definitivamente il problema è riuscire a vedere questi caratteri :)
<Beavis> enzotib, 00 cosa sarebbe?
<enzotib> Open Office
<Holden> Beavis, ti capisco, allora non so come fare... forse nella versione di OO più nuova che c'è su 11.04 hanno aggiunto questa funzione/corretto il problema
<Beavis> enzotib, è in openoffice che non leggo i caratteri, ho aperto con impress un file .ppt
<Beavis> enzotib, anche col writer il problema è lo stesso
<enzotib> Beavis: e allora ripeto, non li leggi ma vengono sostituiti con caratteri strani, giusto? se selezioni quei caratteri non ti dice che font sono?
<Holden> Beavis, solo per curiosità, hai un link a quel file?
<Beavis> enzotib, nono, non caretteri strani, sempre lo stesso quadratino vuoto
<enzotib> Beavis: ome dice Holden , si può vedere sto file?
<enzotib> come*
<Beavis> in effetti voi se lo leggete potreste dirmi di che font si tratta..
<Beavis> arriva il file
<Beavis> http://www.di.univaq.it/~proietti/slideASD2010/4-Ricerca.ppt
<Beavis> alla terza slide cominciato i quadratini
<Holden> a pagina 3?
<Beavis> *cominciano
<Beavis> si, io leggo Tavg(n) = P[x <quadratino> L]
<Holden> si effettivamente anche qui
<Beavis> scusate era la seconda pagina
<Holden> Beavis, http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Installation/Why_am_I_seeing_squares_instead_of_the_desired_language_characters%3F
<Beavis> ho risolto!!! :)
<Holden> Beavis, come? :)
<Beavis> Holden, praticamente tutto il documento è in "times" compresti questi caratteri speciali, quindi cambiando il font di questi quadratini in "symbol" ho risolto
<Beavis> Holden, la morale della storia è che il prof ha fatto questa cosa a cazzo di cane
<Holden> Beavis, ah ecco, ma la cosa più logica sarebbe installare questo font "Times" nel sistema
<filo1234> no l'ha fatto con office :)
<Beavis> quindi mi consigli di imprecare contro office invece che contro il professore? :p
<filo1234> magari mettetevi d'acordo
<filo1234> c*
<Holden> Beavis, potresti provare ad installare ttf-mscorefonts-installer che dovrebbe fornirti i fonts di Windows, come Times New Roman, Arial etc
<Beavis> Holden, posso provare, grazie del suggerimento :9
<Holden> Beavis, l'ho letto qui http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15495/add-microsoft-core-fonts-to-ubuntu/
<Holden> ovviamente non è una guida ufficiale di ubuntu, se vuoi c'è il wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Holden> anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Microsoft_Fonts
<annamaiora> ciao ho installato cromium e apparentemente va benissimo volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi lo usa e se va bene o dà problemi
<Holden> annamaiora, hai usato i ppa?
<annamaiora> cioè?
<annamaiora> ho solo installato cromium senza ppa
<annamaiora> l'ho installato dal softwarecenter
<annamaiora> Holden: devo aggiungerci qualcosa?
<Holden> annamaiora, ah perfetto, allora continuerà ad andare bene, avevo dimenticato che era nei repo
<annamaiora> Holden: grazie, mi sembra molto bello e veloce. lo userò in alternativa a firefox che è comunque il numero uno.
<annamaiora> saluto
<esulu> un browser piu leggero di firefox da scaricare su ubuntu mi potete consigliare
<esulu> ?
<Odo> esulu, chrome
<esulu> perfetto grazie
<Odo> esulu, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<esulu> dal terminale per farlo partire basta chromium
<esulu> giusto
<esulu> ?
<Odo> esulu, perche' da terminale?
<esulu> perche lo voglio eseguire dal teminale di un server
<esulu> usando X
<Odo> chromium-browser
<esulu> thanks
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> vorrei acquistare unnetbook
<alo21> che si abbastanza compatibile con ubuntu
<alo21> ho già girato sul sito di ubuntu
<alo21> ma dove potrei trovare altri pc
<alo21> ?
<astor84> Ciao a tutti
<astor84> Io sto provando ad installare Ubuntu... qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enzotib> astor84: finché non hai problemi, di che mano hai bisogno?
<glpiana> astor84, una mano per fare cosa?
<bia> salve, ho questo problema: se provo a utilizzare "visualizzatori di desktop remoti" non mi permette la connessione vnc. andando su modifica/plugin non mi permette di abilitare VNC. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> bia, si devi installare un pacchetto. se hai pazienza un minuto ti dico quale
<bia> glpiana, ovviamente si grazie
<jester-> bia: sevi installare vnc4server per avere il protocollo vnc
<glpiana> ecco
<astor84_> ciao a tutti.
<jester-> bia: anche xvnc4viewer
<astor84_> Io sto provando a installare Ubuntu... qualcuno può darmi una mano??
<il_monello> jester: forse va bene anche xtightvncviewer
<glpiana> astor84_, una mano per fare cosa? (e due)
<Holden> strano a me su lucid vnc me lo da di default
<il_monello> ma perchè io non ho il paccetto vnc4server e il vnc server mi funziona comunque?
<astor84_> prima sono caduto e non ho letto il tuo messaggio...
<bia> jester-, grazie
<astor84_> ho installato ubuntu 11.04
<astor84_> dopo aver controllato che l'immagine non fosse corrotta
<bia> jester-, dopo devo riboostrappare? perchè ho rilanciato l'applicazione ma ancora niente!
<astor84_> ma è lentissimo... c'è qualcosa che non va... forse il computer è troppo vecchio... anche se rientra appieno nei requisiti di sistema
<astor84_> Inizialmente il mio computer aveva winXP poi con il pacchetto di installazione ho creato una partizione
<il_monello> jester: ah ok, mi rispondo da solo, basta il viewer per il client
<jester-> bia: devi settare protocollo vnc mettere ip del pc remoto
<jester-> bia: pure sul pc remoto ci deve essere il paccetto
<bia> jester-, ma mi presenta solo ssh
<jester-> se winzoz ralvnc
<Holden> bia, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<astor84_> ora vorrei disinstallare ubuntu e tornare alla situazione precedente per poi eventualmente provare a installare una versione più leggera
<bia> Holden, 11.04
<jester-> realvnc*
<astor84_> come faccio allora a disinstallare ubuntu... grazie glpiana
<jester-> astor84_: hai anche winzoz?
<astor84_> no non so cosa sia
<Holden> bia, metti su pastebin: apt-cache show vinagre
<il_monello> astor85 : installa direttamente "una versione più leggera" di cui parli sopra la ubuntu che c'è adesso, non occorre mica che la disinstalli se devi provarne un'altra
<astor84_> e se volessi disinstallarla invece come faccio??
<bia> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/631187/
<il_monello> astor84: jester ti ha chiesto se hai anche windows il quell'harddisk
<il_monello> astor84: oppure sei passato sopra a tutto e adesso c'è solo ubuntu?
<jester-> astor84_: wizoz = windows
<astor84_> si come ho speigato avevo windows xp e poi ho creato una partizione con il programma di installazione di ubuntu... adesso li ho tutti e due ma su due partizioni diverse
<il_monello> capisco
<astor84_> dello stesso hrad disk
<astor84_> sono due partizioni primarie
<il_monello> astor84: allora oltre a eliminare la partizione di ubuntu dovrai ripristinare anche il boot originale di windows
<jester-> astor84_: allora ripristina mbr e poi formatti la partizione ubuntu
<jester-> !mbr | astor84_
<ubot-it> astor84_: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<il_monello> astor84_: devi entrare con un cd di installazione di windows e ripristinare il boot
<jester-> lo puo fare anche da sistema
<Holden> bia, non saprei, sembra tutto ok, qui si lucid funziona senza problemi. non ho modo di provare la 11.04... hai provato a cercare su google?
<bia> Holden, no, a questo punto a riboostrappare...
<enzotib> detto, fatto
<astor84_> spiegatemi, per piacere come fare, passo passo se possibile
<jester-> astor84_: se segui la guida è lo stesso
<il_monello> jester: com'è che si faceva da windows? il comando "fixmbr" da linea di comando giusto?
<alo21> aiuto..
<jester-> il_monello: mi pare ma serve il cd xp
<il_monello> jester: come dicevi tu, forse basta che va in windows e lancia un cmd
<il_monello> allora astor84 prova così
<il_monello> riavvia in windows
<astor84_> dimmi
<il_monello> apri un prompt dei comandi
<astor84_> con o senza il cd
<il_monello> prova senza prima
<il_monello> nel prompt scrivi
<il_monello> fixmbr
<il_monello> e poi riavvi
<il_monello> se non appare più la scelta tra ubuntu e windows ma parte direttamente windows allora è tutto ok
<il_monello> e puoi formattare la partizione di ubuntu con ntfs per recuperare lo spazio
<astor84_> ma a monte di tutto questo devo eliminare la partizione di ubuntu??
<astor84_> a scusa
<il_monello> lo puoi fare da windows con la gestione dischi
<aspitec> buongiorno ho un problema con virtualbox. mi si blocca quando faccio partire la machina virtuale . ho provato a seguire le guide ma non risolvo nulla. il numero errore è : rc=1908
<il_monello> astor84: ti vedrà una partizione sconosciuta che potrai formattare
<aspitec> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<astor84_> non riconosce il comando
<aspitec> !pasteimg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pasteimg'
<aspitec> !pasteimgage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pasteimgage'
<aspitec> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<astor84_> devo mettermi in una cartella particolare??
<il_monello> no
<il_monello> basta che sei nel prompt dei comandi
<il_monello> sperando che il comando fixmbr ci sia
<aspitec> http://imagebin.org/159637
<astor84_> allora non funziona
<il_monello> altrimenti dovrai entrare con il cd di installazione di xp e usare la console di ripristino
<il_monello> la console di ripristino è praticamente un prompt dei comandi, ma ha alcuni comandi diversi per diagnostica ecc
<jester-> astor84_: ti parte ubuntu o no
<il_monello> tra cui fixmbr
<astor84_> si parte ma ci mette circa 10 minuti
<astor84_> adesso provo con la console di ripristino
<jester-> astor84_: urca è un pentium 2?
<il_monello> aspitec: ma hai installato il pacchetto che ti suggerisce nell'errore?
<astor84_> pentium 4
<jester-> astor84_: ram?
<aspitec> si
<astor84_> 2*256
<il_monello> astor84: praticamente dice che non hai caricato il modulo vboxdrv
<aspitec> ma mi da errori  non ricordo a che passo
<il_monello> scusa era per aspitec
<il_monello> aspitec: praticamente dice che non hai caricato il modulo vboxdrv
<jester-> astor84_: poca ram non dovrebbe partire normale
<aspitec> nel gestore pacchetti mi dice che il pacchetto è già installlato
<il_monello> allora apri un terminale e scrivi
<il_monello> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<jester-> aspitec: vbox ose da repo è una vera ciofeca
<astor84_> dici che è unproblema di ram?? sui requisiti di sistema andava bene
<jester-> aspitec: toglilo e installa quello oracle con licenza ristretta
<aspitec> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<aspitec> come faccio?
<jester-> astor84_: appunto, sarà un po lento per certi versi ma non dovrebbe oimpiegare 10 minuti a partire
<aspitec> dove lo trovo quello oracle?
<jester-> aspitec: disinstallalo
<aspitec> ok
<glpiana> aspitec, ma hai guardato i dettagli che dicono?
<aspitec> si ho anche seguito le guide ma nulla...
<glpiana> aspitec, cosa dicevano i dettagli?
<aspitec> jester-, dove trovo quello che dici te?
<aspitec> http://imagebin.org/159637
<jester-> aspitec: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<jester-> aspitec: segui Installazione della versione con restrizioni di licenza e poi primo avvio
<glpiana> aspitec, dai: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<aspitec> e come trovo se ho installato un ubuntu 32 o 64 bit sul mio nb 64bit?
<glpiana> jester-, ah gli fai mettere quella oracle? ok
<glpiana> aspitec, dicci che esce dal comando: uname -a
<aspitec> glpiana,  ho già fatto pure quello ma non ne veniuvo fuori
<aspitec> Linux matteo-laptop 2.6.38-10-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 2 21:50:56 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> aspitec, 32 bit
<aspitec> ok
<astor84_> con il semplice disco di ripristino non parte da cd...è un portatile.. devo mettere prima il disco di sistema... adesso mi chiede se fare il ripristino completo o parziale... cosa devo scegliere??
<jester-> astor84_: disco xp o ubuntu
<astor84_> disco xp
<jester-> astor84_: madu avvia il pc in ubuntu
<jester-> fai sicuramente prima
<astor84_> e poi cosa faccio una volta avviato ubuntu??
<jester-> astor84_: poi vieni qui e te lo dico
<il_monello> jester: comunque da cd di xp doveva esserci alla schermata "Installazione", premere R per avviare la Console di ripristino di emergenza
<il_monello> jester: ma lui sembra già una schermata avanti
<jester-> il_monello: io so sicuramente come farlo da linux
<il_monello> jester: si meglio
<kuix> v
<kuix> ragazzi non capisco perchè non mi viene mappato kaffeine o me-tv in jack
<il_monello> jester: ma ubuntu durante l'installazione si tiene una copia della vecchia mbr prima del grub?
<il_monello> jester: oppure ce n'è una standard che si butta su come fa fixmbr di windows?
<glpiana> !mbr | il_monello guarda qui
<ubot-it> il_monello guarda qui: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> il_monello: ancora la meni col disco di xp?
<il_monello> jester: ahaha scusa, era giusto per approfondire
<il_monello> glpiana: ok, ho visto c'è questo comando ms-sys di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza, buono a sapersi se un giorno mi servirà
<aspitec> jester-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/631196/
<jester-> aspitec: hai un kernel non ufficiale e scommetto senza gli headres
<astor84_> ok ci siamo
<astor84_> sono sul desktop di ubuntu
<aspitec> e perciò? jester-  cosa succede?
<astor84_> ora?
<jester-> astor84_: dove lo hai preso il 38.10
<jester-> astor84_: parti col kernel 38-8
<astor84_> come?
<jester-> astor84_: getconf LONG_BIT cosa dice
<astor84_> sappi che io non ho mai usato ubuntu
<astor84_> ne linux
<jester-> astor84_: lo scegli al boot, se non vedi il menu tieni premuto shift mentre avvia
<astor84_> già ho passato il boot e sono in ubuntu
<aspitec> jester-,  come procedo?
<jester-> astor84_: il terminale sta dentro al menu accessori
<astor84_> ok
<astor84_> avviato
<jester-> astor84_: getconf LONG_BIT e dai enter
<astor84_> 32
<jester-> astor84_: copia e incolla nel terminale
<jester-> wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<astor84_> dice non trovato
<astor84_> aspetta provo a riscrivere
<astor84_> devo copiare da un pc ad un altro
<jester-> astor84_: sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<jester-> astor84_: metti in internet il pc linux
<astor84_> già ero collegato
<il_monello> jester: non credo ci sia nel repository, per forza deve scaricare il deb
<a7x> se c'è il .deb dal sito ufficiale c'è anche nei repo
<glpiana> a7x, no, non c'è
<a7x> ma che?
<jester-> astor84_: e vieni in canale col pc interessato o si tira natale
<aspitec> jester-,  intanto riesci a darmi una manina?
<jester-> aspitec: glpiana è il guru di vbox
<glpiana> lol
<a7x> aspitec, installa i kernel headers
<jester-> aspitec: sei col kernel 38-8?
<aspitec> boh
<aspitec> dove lo vedo?
<jester-> aspitec: se non segui
<a7x> aspitec uname -a
<jester-> <jester-> astor84_: lo scegli al boot, se non vedi il menu tieni premuto shift mentre avvia
<a7x> lol
<jester-> fangul aspitec  lo scegli al boot, se non vedi il menu tieni premuto shift mentre avvia
<astor842> eccomi qua con il computer con ubuntu
<aspitec_> ma non riesco a vederlo senza riavviare?
<jester-> wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<jester-> aspitec_: devi usare il kernel ufficiale non la ciofeca
<jester-> o ti arrangi
<a7x> aspitec, se vuoi smanettare esageratamente, ubuntu non fa per te
<a7x> :P
<aspitec_> odio ma non so che kernel ho!!
<a7x> aspitec_, se ora sei su ubuntu
<jester-> astor842: wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<a7x> digita uname -a
<aspitec_> ok
<astor842> non funziona ecco cosa dice
<astor842> rodolfo@rodolfo-Aspire-1600:~$ http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb bash: http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb: File o directory non esistente
<a7x> ...
<a7x> astor842, tutto il comando
<aspitec_> ... 2.6.38-10-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SM....
<a7x> "wget" compreso
<astor842> scusa
<aspitec_> ora come faccio a rimuoverlo?
<jester-> aspitec_: ci prendi in giro? non sai non sai ma il kernel 38-10 non si è installato da solo
<astor842> ok fatto
<jester-> astor842: wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<aspitec_> si ieri sera ho fatto qualcosa con delle guide ma pure prima non mi andava....poi non so se ho installato kernel o che altro
<jester-> astor842: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<aspitec_> .
<glpiana> aspitec_, dai uname -a che controlliamo con quale hai avviato
<astor842> ok
<aspitec_> Linux matteo-laptop 2.6.38-10-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 2 21:50:56 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<jester-> astor842: fatto?
<astor842> si
<glpiana> aspitec_, devi riavviare il pc scegliendo il kernel 2.6.38-8
<jester-> astor842: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<aspitec_> ok ritorno subito
<a7x> glpiana ha avviato con 2.6.38-10
<glpiana> a7x, visto
<jester-> ssi vedeva da vbox setup
<astor842> ecco cosa scrive: DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<jester-> astor842: adesso se riavvii parte sparato winzoz
<jester-> astor842: quindi da espora risorse formatta la partizione lonux
<jester-> esplora*
<esulu> un programma fer masterizzare che non sia brassero me lo potete consigliare please?
<glpiana> esulu, k3b
<esulu> thanks
<astor842> esplora risorse e poi gestione disco oppure adesso windows vede direttamente la partizione linux
<astor842> ??
<glpiana> astor842, gestione disco
<astor842> ok adesso riavvio questo computer e provo
<aspitec> eccomi
<glpiana> aspitec, uname -a
<aspitec> Linux matteo-laptop 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu
<glpiana> aspitec, oki, ora: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<aspitec> ma che siginfica pae? c era un kernel senza pae
<a7x> ah boh, oramai su ubuntu montano solo -pae
<glpiana> aspitec, pae erchè hai più di 3 giga di ram
<glpiana> a7x, O.o
<aspitec> devo pastare?
<glpiana> !paste | aspitec
<ubot-it> aspitec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<a7x> Physical Address Extension, aspitec
<jester-> a7x: se hai 4 di ram e os a 32bit mette il pae
<a7x> sembra che sia obbligatorio per gli OS a 32bit
<a7x> jester-, appena googlato :P
<glpiana> a7x, non lo è
<a7x> glpiana se hai 4GB di ram sì
<glpiana> a7x, non è obbligatorio comunque. che lo metta di default è un altro discorso
<a7x> a meno di castrare gli quelli in eccesso
<aspitec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631201/
<a7x> ma mettono -pae anche sui 64bit?
<glpiana> a7x, no
<glpiana> aspitec, avvia virtualbox e vediamo che fa
<a7x> buono a sapersi
<glpiana> aspitec, se non va ancora seghi quello e mettiamo quella di oracle
<aspitec> http://imagebin.org/159640
<aspitec> è giò di oracle
<glpiana> aspitec, oki, nel terminale: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<glpiana> aspitec, metti su pastebin
<astor84_> jester- in gestione disco mi permette solo fi fare elimina disco logico e non di formattare... è lo stesso?
<aspitec> pare sia bloccato
<jester-> aspitec: nu
<glpiana> !chat | astor84_
<ubot-it> astor84_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> aspitec, lascialo fare
<jester-> astor84_: nu
<jester-> aspitec: nel file manager la vedi la partizione linux?
<astor84_> si ma è sconosciuta
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<jester-> aspitec: dopo c:
<jester-> astor84_: clicca destro e poi formatta
<aspitec> jester-,  parli con me?
<aspitec> ok glpiana  ha dato tutto ok
<astor84_> non la vedo
<glpiana> aspitec, avvia la macchina virtuale
<aspitec> vi amoooooooo
<astor84_> se vado in risorse del computer c'è solo c
<jester-> astor84_: destro sulla sconosciuta
<aspitec> ehy off topic
<astor84_> destro sulla sconosciuta in gestione disco... dal menù è attiva solo elimina disco logico
<jester-> astor84_: madu. in esplora risorse
<aspitec> quanta ram e ram video devo lasciare a ubuntu se dovessi usare la virtualmachine per rendering?
<glpiana> jester-, non credo gliela mostri in esplora risorse
<glpiana> aspitec, rendering su vbox? lol
<glpiana> a dopo
<astor84_> In risorse de computer non c'è nessuna prtizione oltre quella di windows
<aspitec> perchè ridi glpiana ?
<jester-> aspitec: usa la live di ubuntu che è meglio
<jester-> aspitec / astor84_  usa la live di ubuntu che è meglio
<aspitec> eh ma sertve winzoz e non voglio riavviare ogni volta
<astor84_> cioè?
<jester-> astor84_: booti la live poi lanci gparted e la formatti
<jester-> astor84_: glpiana loollava per il rendering in vbox
<jester-> astor84_ / aspitec  glpiana loollava per il rendering in vbox
<astor84_> allora io adesso metto il cdlive di ubuntu, lancio la live (e qua siamo a circa 15 minuti) e poi con gparted vedo cosa fare
<aspitec> come vedo quanta ram ho nel mio pc e ram video?
<a7x> top per la ram generale
<aspitec> a7x, ??
<a7x> !top
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'top'
<a7x> aspitec "top"
<OverMe> free -m
<OverMe> fai prima
<aspitec> OverMe,  e per la video?
<astor84_> jester- come vedi ci ho messo quasi 8 minuti solo per far partire la live... ho scoperto, cosa inspiegabile efantascientifica, che devo tenere premuto un tasto o muovere il mouse per velocizzare... non ridere è proprio così... neanche io ci credevo...
<astor84_> adesso sono in gparted
<astor84_> vedo la partizione fat32
<astor84_> di windows
<jester-> astor84_: dovresti vedere anche la ext4
<astor84_> e una partizione /dev/sda2
<astor84_> divisa in due
<astor84_> una ext4
<astor84_> e una linux-swap
<jester-> astor84_: formatta la ext4
<OverMe> aspitec, mah, prova con: lspci -v -s `lspci | grep VGA | awk {'print $1'}`
<astor84_> tasto destro... format to... e poi??
<astor84_> oppure delete
<astor84_> ??
<astor84_> e quella swap??
<jester-> astor84_: se deleti avrai spazio non allocato
<astor84_> io voglio riunire tutto alla partizione di windows
<a7x> deleta tutto
<a7x> entra da windows, ed estendi la partizione
<astor84_> quindi delete a nche per la swap??
<a7x> se hai sistemato grub sì
<jester-> a7x: sagoma le sega e fa il resize della winzoz da cd live
<astor84_> non mi fa fare delete per la swap
<a7x> perchè la stai usando
<a7x> con la live
<astor84_> ??
<astor84_> una sintesi
<a7x> astor84_, segui jester- e lascia stare la swap per ora
<jester-> astor84_: SMONTALA
<astor84_> cosa smonto la swap o la ext4
<jester-> astor84_:  e delete di entrambe
<a7x> tasto destro su gparted
<jester-> astor84_: entrambe devi smontare se son montate
<astor84_> la ext4 era già smontata
<astor84_> quella swap ho premuto swapoff
<astor84_> adesso delete la swap
<astor84_> e ora anche la ext 4
<astor84_> adesso è tutto de allocato
<astor84_> applico i processi pendenti
<jester-> astor84_: salva e poi riallarga la winzoz
<astor84_> la riallargo da windows??? tipo con partition magic??
<astor84_> o si può fare da qua?
<a7x> lo puoi fare da lì
<astor84_> e come??
<a7x> come faresti in windows
<astor84_> resize??
<a7x> probabilmente sì, c'è qualche parola che ci assomiglia di più?
<astor84_> su quella di windows??
<a7x> sì
<a7x> jester-, personalmente io non farei mai toccare la partizione ntfs a gparted
<a7x> quello ntfs è un FS penoso, prima ci fai un chdsk e poi ridimensioni, ma da win
<astor84_> ok allora torno a windows e lo faccio con partition magic
<a7x> astor84_, quella è una mia considerazione personale
<jester-> a7x: da anni non da problemi
<a7x> forse bisogna ringraziare ntfs3g
<astor84_> vabbè ormai ho fatto
<jester-> astor84_: se avevi fatto con partition magic rifai con lo stesso, e mo mi spiego perchè è lento
<astor84_> coiè dimmi
<jester-> partition megic non va daccordo con linux
<a7x> astor84_, quandi fai il resize di una partizione puoi allocare i blocchi in diversi modi
<a7x> come partizione primaria/logica alla fine o all'inizio del disco
<a7x> questi fattori influenzano la velocità di caricamento (non so quanto)
<a7x> e forse se volevi fare un buon lavoro con partion magic avresti dovuto usare opzioni avanzate
<a7x> o non usarlo
<astor84_> io ho fatto una partizione con partition magic perchè non sapevo che linux la facesse di suo... poi quando sono entrato nel cd di installazione di linux mi sono accorto che la faceva da solo, sono tornato indietro ho calcelllato la partizione fatta con partition magic
<astor84_> e poi ho installato ubuntu facendo fare la nuova partizione direttamente a lui
<jester-> astor84_: ok allarga e poi fai fare uno scandisk a xp
<astor84_> ok adesso sta facendo il controllo del file system su c:
<astor84_> appena finisce e riesco ad andare in windows allargo e faccio lo skandisk
<safari> Salve ragazzi
<bobbybong> ciao
<safari> Ragazzi come posso scaricare tutta la pagina di un sito, premetto che sono pagine del corso cisco di cui ho l'account
<safari> non posso eseguire nessun tipo di copia ed incolla
<safari> riuscite a darmi un consiglio ?
<il_monello> safari: solo una pagina? o tutto il sito?
<bobbybong> httrack ti scarica tutto il sito safari
<safari> tutto il sito non credo sia possibile :) stiamo parlando del sito della cisco Academy :)
<il_monello> una pagina sola non la puoi salvare con firefox?
<il_monello> con "salva pagina con nome" e poi "pagina web, completa"
<safari> mi servirebbe solo la parte relativa al mio corso a cui posso eccedere solo tramite account dedicato per il mio tipo di corso
<bobbybong> ! info httrack
<safari> noo assolutamente
<safari> sembra essere blindato
<il_monello> praticamente quando vai su file - salva pagina lo trovi disabilitato?
<il_monello> comunque ha ragione bobbybong, prova con httrack, anche se forse è anche troppo per salvare una sola pagina http://ciaolinux.myblog.it/archive/2008/07/28/scaricare-interi-siti-con-httrack.html
<il_monello> strano però che sia disabilitato il salvataggio
<il_monello> se è disabilitato quello avranno anche fatto in modo da impedire il salvataggio con httrack, ma prova comunque
<safari> ok ci provo grazie
<il_monello> se ti da problemi, come ad esempio accesso negato
<astor84_> ok sembra tutto fatto
<il_monello> prova a cambiare l'opzione "identità del browser" cioè cambiare useragent
<il_monello> così httrack si farà riconoscere come un altro browser
<il_monello> e magari passa "i blocchi"
<safari> si credo proprio anche io
<safari> stiamo parlando dei migliori nel campo :)
<astor84_> sapete darmi qualche consiglio su come fare per installare una versione di ubuntu che non mi dia tutti i problemi di prima??
<il_monello> astor84: il tuo problema è la poca ram?
<il_monello> astor84: prova magari con lubuntu
<astor84_> non penso o forse non solo
<astor84_> da quello che mi diceva jester- poteva essere anche un problema di partizione
<il_monello> per il rallentamento all'avvio dici?
<astor84_> all'avvio e anche nell'uso
<astor84_> dovevo sempre premere un tasto o muovere il mouse per fargli eseguire un comando
<safari> ragazzi non va :)
<il_monello> safari: forse hanno fatto qualche controllo incrociato, javascript... cookies ecc
<safari> possibile
<il_monello> safari: non ho ancora capito se la voce "salva con nome" è disabilitata oppure non ti salva niente
<safari> questi corsi valgono una fortuna nn credo che li lascino cosi liberi
<il_monello> ma puoi stampare la pagina?
<safari> non c'è proprio
<safari> mm no
<il_monello> ma su un altro sito la voce c'è?
<il_monello> o hai un browser strano
<il_monello> astor84: prova lubuntu http://lubuntu.net/
<il_monello> clicca su Get lubuntu
<il_monello> tanto ti costa poca fatica provare
<il_monello> se già la live vedi che va meglio, allora la installi
<il_monello> safari: comunque se la pagina è visibile sul tuo browser, sicuramente un modo per salvare quello che stai vedendo c'è
<il_monello> safari: anche se hanno bloccato tutto il possibile
<astor84_> che diferenza c'è con ubuntu??
<astor84_> differenza
<safari> anche io pensavo lo stesso.. perchè cmq la pagina viene scaricata
<il_monello> astor84: ha un desktop che utilizza molta meno memoria, meno servizi ecc
<il_monello> astor84: insomma ottimizzata per essere "light"
<astor84_> ok grazie
<il_monello> astor84: se il problema è la memoria con quello risolvi, se invece c'è qualche altro problema bisognerà indagare ancora
<il_monello> safari: hai verificato se altri su siti puoi salvare la pagina?
<il_monello> safari: solo su quel sito ti sparisce la voce "salva pagina con nome" del menu "file"?
<safari> praticamente quando accedo al mio accounto con il mio corso mi apre una pagina senza i menu di sopra
<il_monello> safari: ahhh, ma allora è diverso
<safari> capito ? :)
<il_monello> tasto destro del mouse non funziona immagino
<il_monello> perchè li c'è il salva pagina
<safari> perchè tu in base al corso che scegli di fare ti danno un tipo di account dove trovi il materiale di studio
<safari> no
<il_monello> ok, allora fai così
<il_monello> installati l'estensione di firefox webdeveloper
<il_monello> che ti permetterà di abilitare / disabilitare javascript al volo
<safari> ho la versione base di firefox
<safari> quella che trovi con 11.04
<il_monello> beh, ma potrai installare componenti aggiuntivi
<safari> che è diversa da quella di windows..
<il_monello> menù "strumenti" - "componenti aggiuntivi"
<il_monello> cerca web developer
<il_monello> e installalo
<safari> trovato
<safari> con quello cosa dovrei fare?
<il_monello> bene, installalo e ti farà ripartire firefox
<il_monello> poi hai una nuova barra degli strumenti
<il_monello> la prima voce è "disattiva"
<il_monello> dentro trovi "disattiva javascript"
<il_monello> e dentro ancora "tutti i javascript"
<il_monello> praticamente lasci tutto abilitato
<il_monello> entri nella pagina del corso
<il_monello> che ti si apre in una nuova finestra
<il_monello> vedi tutto il contenuto
<il_monello> la lasci li aperta e passi di nuovo nell'altra finestra di firefox
<il_monello> e disabiliti tutti i javascript
<il_monello> tornando nella pagina bloccata potrai cliccare tasto destro del mouse e salvare la pagina
<il_monello> poi riabiliti tutti i javascript e continui a navigare
<il_monello> praticamenti li disabiliti un attimo per poter salvare
<il_monello> altrimenti il tasto destro del mouse è bloccato dal javascript
<il_monello> ok?
<safari> ok grazie ci provo
<il_monello> safari: se non te la salva correttamente sicuramente almeno potrai stamparla in un file pdf, che è già qualcosa
<safari> si infatti ora ci provo
<il_monello> ok, per stampare una pagina visto che non hai il menù usa CTRL+p
<safari> prima voglio prvare una cosa però... :)
<il_monello> safari: sono curioso... che prova vuoi fare?
<safari> si però cosi non risolvo perchè in quella pagina pupoi interagire.. è un pò complesso da spiegare :)
<il_monello> se è una cosa interattiva con tecniche ajax o cose del genere, sarà molto difficile farne una copia locale funzionante
<safari> ho notato che fa salvare la pagina ma sicuramente non mi fa accedere da offline perchè non inserisco la password
<il_monello> hai salvato la pagina e hai provato ad aprirla?
<il_monello> viene fuori bianca?
<safari> si la fa aprire perchè sono connesso
<safari> ora come finisco di aggiornare ci provo senza la connessione
<il_monello> prova almeno a stamparla con CTRL+p dopo aver disabilitato javascript
<il_monello> però l'interattività della pagina penso che sia impossibile da avere in locale
<il_monello> safari: prova ad aprire la pagina html salvata con un editor di testo e vedi cosa c'è dentro
<il_monello> safari: anche se fai la prova offline non cambierà niente
<il_monello> safari: se non c'è il testo che ti serve dentro tentiamo un'altra strada
<Guest99752> Ho combinato un casino con i driver nvidia,
<Guest99752> avevo installati i 270 di default, li ho rimossi per installare i 260 direttamente dal sito ma ora sono con un sistema che non boota del tutto
<madadam1> ciao, sto provando ad accedere tramite ubuntu al mio mac, da rete vedo il mac, ma quando vi faccio doppio click mi dice che è impossibile raggiungere la macchina. Ho entrambi i pc collegati tramite uno switch, con indirizzi fissi, stessa maschera di sottorete e gateway (un modem). In più ho impostato in samba e sul mac lo stesso gruppo di lavoro, ma nada
<il_monello> madadam1: ma le due macchine si pingano?
<madadam1> il_monello, no
<il_monello> beh, allora finchè non si pingano lascia perdere samba
<il_monello> un problema alla volta
<il_monello> non è che magari c'è un firewall sul tuo mac, qualche antivirus ecc che blocca tutto il traffico a parte la navigazione?
<il_monello> se c'è un antivirus disabilitalo e provare a pingare
<il_monello> giusto per escludere quella possibilità
<Guest99752> monello, idee per il mio problema? grazie
<il_monello> prova a reinstallare i driver del repository di ubuntu da linea di comando
<Guest99752> già provato, al riavvio dopo lo splash freeza
<il_monello> probabilmente quando hai cercato di installare i driver a mano è successo qualche casino
<Guest99752> esattamente, è per questo che sono qui :D
<il_monello> hai provato a riavviare scegliendo all'avvio un kernel precedente per vedere se va?
<Guest99752> purtroppo non ho altri kernel
<il_monello> sei sicuro di averli reinstallati bene i driver?
<Guest99752> l'unico accesso al sistema che riesco ad avere è la console root in single user mode, la recovery mode,
<Guest99752> da lì ho provato apt-get remove nvidia* per togliere tutto, poi apt-get install nvidia-current
<Guest99752> sbaglio qualcosa?
<il_monello> ma non puoi neanche avviare il pc con il prompt normale? solo in single user mode?
<il_monello> cioè si freeza tutto?
<Guest99752> si, se non scelgo la modalità root prosegue e freeza, non posso neeanche riavviare senza reset
<il_monello> ma si freeza quando cerca di caricare X ?
<il_monello> o prima?
<Guest99752> credo che sia quando cerca caricare x. Adesso sono in rescue mode, cercando di avviare failsafeX,
<Guest99752> ma quando faccio invio mi riporta lo stesso menu da capo
<Guest99752> intendo il recovery menu
<Guest99752> sto provando ad avviare senza recovery mode, così ti aggiorno con esattezza su ciò che mi accade
<Guest99752> visto che nel frattempo avevo smanettato
<Guest99752> dunque, ce l'ho davanti: Ubuntu è in low graphics mode, mi esce l'avviso con sola possibilità di premere ok, premo ok
<Guest99752> (da notare che nvidia-current sono installati9
<Guest99752> ecco, freeze totale
<Guest99752> neanche CTRL ALT CANC va
<il_monello> quindi si freeza anche in modalita' single user se avvii X
<Guest99752> si
<Guest99752> non mi era mai capitato di sputtanare x in tale maniera, in passato. uso ubuntu dalla 4.10 e solitamente in questi casi bastava rimuovere xorg.conf, i driver nvidia* e reinstallarli, ma ora tutto ciò non sta funzionando
<il_monello> se dai da terminale : modprobe -l | grep nvidia
<il_monello> per capire che modulo nvidia ha caricato
<il_monello> che evidentemente è sputtanato e quando entra in lavoro freeza tutto
<Guest99752> mi restituisce 3 indirizzi, mbp_nvidia_bl.ko, nvidiafb.ko nvidia.ko
<il_monello> si, ma in che cartelle?
<Guest99752> kernel/drivers/video/backlight/ il primo
<Guest99752> kernel/drivers/video/nvidia il secondo
<Guest99752> kernel/drivers/video/ il terzo
<il_monello> io ti consiglio di cancellare nvidia.ko intanto
<il_monello> tanto è sputtanato
<il_monello> almeno non lo carica e non parte
<FloodBotIt1> il_monello: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest99752> lo rimuovo con? modprobe -r ?
<il_monello> no, proprio dico di cancellare il file
<Guest99752> non riesco a individuare il percorso,
<Guest99752> kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko dove lo trovo?
<il_monello> rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<il_monello> credo sia questo il percorso corretto
<stefano80> ciao a tutti ho questo scanner Mustek Systems, Inc. BearPaw 2448 TA Plus il cui driver non trovo nella lista dei driver della sezione supporto di ubuntu come devo fare?
<Guest99752> il_monello, no such file or directory
<Guest99752> il_monello, provo a riavviare prima
<Guest99752> il_monello, venivo da un apt-get remove nvidia*, perdona la svista
<il_monello> ok, rimuovi pure i driver ufficiali
<il_monello> così vediamo che modulo carica
<Guest99752> fatto, mi ricarica sempre quei 3!
<Guest99752> al posto di uname -r ho riprovato mettendo il kernel vero eproprio, son riuscito a rimuovre nvidia.ko
<Guest99752> rimuovo anche gli altri 3?
<il_monello> allora non l'avevi scritto bene con l'apostrofo inverso
<il_monello> no, rimuovi solo quello
<Guest99752> fatto
<il_monello> ok, intanto riavvia normalmente e X non dovrebbe partire più perchè non hai i driver nvidia
<il_monello> e da qui almeno cerchi di reinstallarli senza incappare sul modulo che ti freezava tutto
<Guest99752> ho riavviato, sono in low graphics mode
<Guest99752> mi chiedeva cosa fare
<Guest99752> ho scelto di proseguire solo per questa sessione
<il_monello> almeno non freeza più
<Guest99752> no no,
<Guest99752> ti stavo proprio per dire che appena premuto invio ha freezato
<il_monello> cavoli non so, comunque sicuramente è un problema che deve essere ricompilato il modulo dkms del driver originale
<Guest99752> ciò che dici in passato mi capitava spesso e di solito era roba di 10 minuti da risolvere,
<Guest99752> sono in single user, provoa installare i 270 dal sito
<il_monello> io ti consiglio di continuare a provare a installare quelli ufficiali del repository
<il_monello> altrimenti torni a complicarti la vita
<Guest99752> è un pomeriggio che ci provo!
<Guest99752> hai presente quando si installano da 'restricted drivers', ? dall'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu.. che pacchetti installa esattamente?  così posso provare a dare il comando da single user
<Guest99752> non è un'equivalente di apt-get install nvidia-current?
<il_monello> nvidia-current è corretto, ma utilizza il sistema dkms che compila il driver al volo
<il_monello> lancia dkms status
<il_monello> e vedi la lista dei driver compilati con dkms
<il_monello> nella lista dovresti avere nvidia-current ecc ecc
<Guest99752> al momento mi riportava il kernel, x86_64 e virtualbox-ose. sto rimettendo nvidia-current per vedere se me lo lsta
<Guest99752> si, ora lo lista
<il_monello> secondo me se riesci a far ricompilare il modulo da dkms che crede di averlo già sei a posto
<Guest99752> dkms status mi restituisce nvidia-current
<il_monello> e dice "installed" per la versione del tuo kernel?
<Guest99752> esatto
<Guest99752> stessa cosa per virtualbox sotto (e vb funzionava)
<il_monello> prova a disinstallarlo
<il_monello> dkms uninstall -m <module> -v <module-version>
<Guest99752> virtualbox? ma non è roba recente, è da un mese che è li...
<il_monello> non importa, rimane roba vecchia, funziona così dkms
<Guest99752> riavvio, vediamo
<il_monello> l'hai già disinstallato?
<il_monello> adesso devo scappare, comunque giocando con dkms secondo me risolvi
<Guest99752> ho provato a riavviare senza disinstallarlo per ora, visto che non ho alcuna menzione di errori nei log da parte di virtualbox e che non è partita da lì la causa,
<Guest99752> ok, grazie ugualmente di tutto
<Guest99752> mi hai puntato nela direzione giusta
<il_monello> rimuovi moduli e driver
<il_monello> dentro /var/lib/dkms
<il_monello> c'è altra cacca che rimane
<il_monello> stai attento a non fare troppi casini a cancellare roba
<il_monello> ma secondo me è da agire per di la
<Guest99752> bene, grazie
<il_monello> ciao ciao
<il_monello> buona cena
<Guest99752> anche a te, se riuscirò a farla :D
<il_monello> eh eh
<il_monello> bye
<Pompeo> ragazzi come istallo questo pacchetto?
<Pompeo> http://www.armagetronad.net/downloads.php
<Pompeo> O_o
<Pompeo> la versione .deb nn è supportata in quanto
<Pompeo> è per ubuntu HardY
<Pompeo> ._.
<Pompeo> fatto
<Pompeo> spero m parta il .package
<Pompeo> @_@
<ubottu-it> Pompeo: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<Pompeo> -@_@
<Pompeo> ragazzi ho istallato il pacchetto armagetron
<Cyanide> ciao, no mi riesce più di ricevere ed inviare file con empathy via gtalk, tempo fa ricordo che lo facevo senza problemi
<Pompeo> ma nn mi parte soluzioni?
<Pompeo> il pacchetto risulta istallato ma nn parte @_@
<Pompeo> com'era per vedere versione d ubuntu ke ho'?
<Pompeo> ?___?
<Pompeo> lshw?
<Pompeo> >.<
<Pompeo> ah ok lsb release
<Pompeo> lucid
<Pompeo> arning in tString tPath::GetWritePath(const char*) const in ../../builds/b_0.2.8.3.1/B1/armagetronad-0.2.8.3.1/src/tools/tDirectories.cpp:775 :   	Could not create path to /home/pepo/.armagetronad/var/scorelog.txt. Check your user's rights. Error: Error in int main(int, char**) in ../../builds/b_0.2.8.3.1/B1/armagetronad-0.2.8.3.1/src/tron/gArmagetron.cpp:587 :   	var directory not writable or does not exist. It should reside inside your user data directo
<Pompeo> cosa devo fare?
<Pompeo> nn m parte
<Pompeo> >__>
<OverMe> Pompeo, fammi vedere un: ls -al /home/pepo/.armagetronad/
<OverMe> !paste | Pompeo
<ubot-it> Pompeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pompeo> nessun file o directory
<Pompeo> si scusa usero il paste
<OverMe> allora fai vedere un
<OverMe> ls -al /home/pepo/
<Pompeo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631353/
<OverMe> mm perché la home non è di tua proprietà
<Pompeo> come no?
<Pompeo> O_o
<OverMe> eh no
<Pompeo> sono amministratore
<Pompeo> m pare..
<OverMe> fai un: sudo chown pepo:pepo /home/pepo
<Pompeo> fatto
<OverMe> riprova a far partire il coso
<Pompeo> parte
<Pompeo> =)
<Pompeo> grazie
<OverMe> prego
<Pompeo> ma solo perkè nn ero admin?
<Pompeo> o meglio root?
<OverMe> percheé la cartella home non era di proprietà del tuo utente
<OverMe> quindi non poteva creare il file di configurazione
<Pompeo> e di ki era la mia home'?
<OverMe> drwxr-xr-x 61 1016 1016   4096 2010-04-02 18:46 .
<Pompeo>  e chi sarebbe?
<OverMe> di un user che aveva id 1016
<Pompeo> il 2 aprile 2010?
<Pompeo> O_o
<OverMe> hai per caso la home separata o reinstallato ricopiando la home da una vecchia installazione?
<Pompeo> non proprio...
<OverMe> ?
<Cyanide> o si o no
<Pompeo> no
<OverMe> spiega
<Pompeo> ho istallato la versione lucid
<Pompeo> punto
<OverMe> allora non mi viene in mente un motivo plausibile
<Pompeo> un bug?
<OverMe> improbabile
<Pompeo> aggiornamenti mal fatti?
<OverMe> più probabile un qualche comando dato at mentula canis
<Pompeo> probabile
<Pompeo> potrebbe essere ke per questo motivo
<Pompeo> nn riuscivo a condiidere la mia stampante con gli altri pc?
<Pompeo> o nn c'entra nulla?
<OverMe> mmm no non credo sia per questo
<tizbac> <OverMe> fai un: sudo chown pepo:pepo /home/pepo , in tal caso era meglio se faceva -R
<tizbac> sennò i file dentro son rimasti di altri user
<tizbac> e file di altri utenti dentro la home di un utente non ha molto senso
<Pompeo> hanno senso e come
<OverMe> tizbac, i file dentro mi parevano tutti di pepo, ma magari ho visto male
<OverMe> rivediamo
<Pompeo> li vojo quei file...
<tizbac> boh son entrato dopo la lista dei file non l'ho vista
<OverMe> tizbac, e allora GTFO!11!1
<tizbac> :D
<tizbac> comunque per sicurezza è meglio che lo fa
<OverMe> no in effetti me n'è scappato uno
<OverMe> anzi due
<Pompeo> ma questo utente 1016 da dove è saltato fuori?
<tizbac> sarà qualche utente che hai cancellato
<Pompeo> l'ho creato io stesso?
<OverMe> Pompeo, fai come ha detto tizbac
<tizbac> oppure hai untarrato la home da qualche altra installazione
<OverMe> sudo chown -R pepo:pepo /home/pepo
<tizbac> senza preservare /etc/passwd
<Pompeo> permesso negato
<tizbac> sudo mettici
<Pompeo> ce l'ho messo
<Pompeo> >_>
<tizbac> per root non esiste permesso negato
<tizbac> mica è windows
<Pompeo>  impossibile accedere a "/home/pepo/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<tizbac> Pompeo, fa una cosa va
<Pompeo> pepo@pepo-rulez:~$ sudo chown -R pepo:pepo /home/pepo  chown: impossibile accedere a "/home/pepo/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<Pompeo> dica
<tizbac> se sta cosa è uscita da sola
<tizbac> un bell'fsck
<Pompeo> ??
<tizbac> anzi
<Pompeo> dice che posso creare danni al filesystem
<tizbac> spe
<tizbac> ma mica mentre è montato in rw prima di tutto
<Pompeo> allora
<Pompeo> ho 2 os
<tizbac> però gvfs
<Pompeo> un windows e ubuntu
<Pompeo> se puo' servirti
<tizbac> è un filesystem virtuale
<tizbac> è in uso probabilmente
<OverMe> si è normale
<tizbac> mettici -f su chown
<tizbac> così se ne dovrebbe sbattere dell'errore
<Pompeo> prima o dopo?
<tizbac> prima di peop:pepo
<Pompeo> sudo chown -f pepo:pepo /home/pepo
<Pompeo> cosi'?
<tizbac> -f -R
<Pompeo> ok
<Pompeo> udo: chown-f-R: command not found
<tizbac> sudo chown -Rf pepo:pepo /home/pepo
<Pompeo> fatto
<tizbac> vedi se hai ancora file di 1016
<Pompeo> no
<tizbac> ok
<tizbac> ora vedi se hai risolto
<Pompeo> cosa?
<OverMe> ma aveva già risolto :S
<Pompeo> lol
<tizbac> ah ok allora hai fatto , ora hai la home apposto
<Pompeo> dannato utente 1016
<Pompeo> ....
<tizbac> mai successa sta cosa boh
<Pompeo> dannati bug
<LorD-VipsS> Pompeo: non si tratterà sicuramente di un bug
<Pompeo> cmq il gioco parte
<Pompeo> allora sono io che ho fatto qualke comando nosense
<filo1234> /dcc SEND -passive Aziram stogazzodifile
<filo1234> ops K99Brain era per te
<Aizram> pure il nick sbagli
<Aizram> vergogna
<Aizram> e la stanza :D
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> sono rintronato
<Aizram> lol
<K99Brain> filo1234, LOL
<Aizram> -.-'
<Aizram> c'è una tuo foto filo1234 ?
<Aizram> ah no una descrizione :D
<Aizram> non avevo visto .txt
<Aizram> :P
<Aizram> urchi sbagliato stanza
<K99Brain> lol
<Steeler> Aizram, ciao
<Aizram> ciao Steeler :D
<Pompeo> dannato OS
<Pompeo> free
<Pompeo> Windows per lo meno funge
<Pompeo> >__>
<Pompeo> @____@
<ubottu-it> Pompeo: Error: "____@" is not a valid command.
<Pompeo> -@_@
<Steeler> -Aizram- Aizram non accetta messaggi privati o DCC da utenti non autorizzati. Per favore rivolgiti al canale pubblico
<Aizram> :D
<Aizram> sì
<Pompeo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxyld3YAUmw
<Pompeo> nn mi funge l'audio
<Pompeo> >.<
<Steeler> Aizram, vieni su ##kdenlive-it
<filo1234> oh ma cosa c'è anarchia oggi qui?
<Pompeo> potere all'anarkia
<Pompeo> ^__^
<filo1234> !chat | Pompeo
<ubot-it> Pompeo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> lol, vero
<K99Brain> adesso basta
<K99Brain> un conto è sbagliare stanza per caso
<Pompeo> l'ho istallato grazie a voi
<filo1234> Pompeo: e se eviti di fare una faccina ogni parola è più carino
<Pompeo> ma adesso c'è il bug del suono
<Pompeo> >_>
<Pompeo> ah sorry
<Pompeo> mi rovineranno la vita questi bug =)
<filo1234> Pompeo: non è nessun bug
<filo1234> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<Pompeo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153469
<Pompeo> lo è invece u.u
<filo1234> dove è scritto che è un bug?
<filo1234> sai cosa sia un bug?
<Pompeo> + o-
<filo1234> --
<filo1234> direi
<Pompeo> cmq è una sorta di mancanza di pacchetti da quel che ho capito ora vedo mejo
<Pompeo> nn dico il bug dico l'audio che nn parte
<Pompeo> u__u
<lesnek> ciao
<lesnek> ho scaricato VLC da qui  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lesnek> perchè per ora da UBUNTU non posso collegarmi
<lesnek> quando per installare mi dice che manca una dipendenza libaudio  (se non ricordo male)
<lesnek> ?
<lesnek> !
<enzotib> lesnek: anche se non puoi collegarti, puoi eseguire il seguente comando:
<enzotib> apt-get --print-uris install vlc
<lesnek> e con questo comando cosa faccio
<enzotib> lesnek: questo comando ti darà tutti i pacchetti che vorrebbe installare, con relativo url
<enzotib> lesnek: te li vai a scaricare poi su un altro pc
<lesnek> ok ci provo
<gigirock> lesnek devi chiedere a enzotib DOVE troverai questi pacchetti !
<enzotib> gigirock: zitto
<Anonimo> ciao gente, ho un problema con un joystick: non funzionano 3 tasti, su winzozz invece sì (quindi escludo il malfunzionamento del joystick)
<Anonimo> è un diunamai wireless e l'ho provato con mupen64, l'emulatore di nintendo 64
<Anonimo> uso ubuntu 10.10
<Anonimo> ho provato a scaricare il programmino "joystick"  per configurarlo, ma non lo trovo nel menù e da shell non riesco ad usarlo
<gigirock> !joystick
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'joystick'
<gigirock> !joy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'joy'
<gigirock> Anonimo, c'e' un programma apposta per configurare i joy...
<Anonimo> gigirock, quale?
<gigirock> e.....quello che n ricordo :(
<Anonimo> nu
<Anonimo> forse è "joystick"?
<gigirock> Anonimo, aspe
<Anonimo> ok
<gigirock> jscalibrator
<Anonimo> ah si, ma non riesco ad installarla su ubuntu 10.10
<Anonimo> da repository non c'è, ho provato a scaricare il .deb ma mi da un errore su una dipendenza
<Anonimo> di un pacchetto usa la versione 1.2 (tipo) e io ho la versione 2.0
<gigirock> allora guarda in /home/user.joystick
<gigirock> !jscalibrator
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jscalibrator'
<Anonimo> nessuna cartella con tale nome
<gigirock> Anonimo, ma tu hai usato jscal ?
<Anonimo> LOL, collegando il joystick posso controllare il mouse con la levetta analogica, ma è come se rimanesse sempre tirata in su
<Anonimo> me ne accorgo solo ora
<Anonimo> jscal? mai sentito :(
<gigirock> ma tu hai installato sudo apt-get install joystick
<Anonimo> yep
<gigirock> allora scrivi jscal nel terminale
<Anonimo> ok
<Anonimo> usage jscal <device>
<Anonimo> qual è il dispositivo?
<gigirock> jscal /dev/input/js0
<Anonimo> uhm
<unnaturhal> salve
<gigirock> jstest /dev/input/js0 servira' per testare.....
<Anonimo> occheccaaaaa...
<gigirock> che succede
<Anonimo> tanti numeri -.-
<gigirock> unnaturhal, ciccetto cia
<gigirock> Anonimo, man jscal...... studia
<Anonimo> provo a farte un paste
<Anonimo> farti, non sono romano :D
<Anonimo> ci proverò
<Anonimo> http://pastebin.com/2S4bNSfq come muovevo la levetta, i numeri cambiavano
<Anonimo> da notare che in posizione rilassata i numeri non erano a 0
<gigirock> jstcal -c  /dev/input/js0
<gigirock> dovrebbe calibrare....
<gigirock> e creare il file in ./joysticl
<gigirock> e creare il file in ./joysticK
<Anonimo> ah, perfetto, ci avevo provato prima a fare la calibrazione ma mi sono perso
<Anonimo> ora mi chiede un asse 4, ma qual è?
<Anonimo> ma, ha un numero infinito di assi? è arrivato al 12° O_O
<Anonimo> 29 assi O_O O_O
<Anonimo> e il mouse se ne va sempre in su
<Anonimo> se non fosse scalibrato, lo potrei usare come mouse
<gigirock> ma penso che quando n hai + assi devi smettere e passare ai bottoni
<Anonimo> cioè?
<unnaturhal> Mica sapete come far funzionare il client irc di opera?
<Anonimo> unnaturhal, io no, sorry
<gigirock> unnaturhal, devi proprio usarlo ?
<unnaturhal> Lo sto usando
<gigirock> ah ok allora funziona :)
<unnaturhal> E dopo parecchi smanettamente sono persino arrivato a capire come cambiare server
<unnaturhal> (e così sono arrivato qua xD)
<unnaturhal> Ma volevo provare a connettere altri server... ma nun vanno...
<Anonimo> sarebbe un peccato se non riuscissi ad usarlo su ubuntu, anche perchè ne ho comprati 5 identici XD
<Anonimo> e a nessuno dei 5 funzionano quei 3 tasti su ubuntu
<gigirock> Anonimo, e' una sfida per scrivere un nuovo driver....per la community
<Anonimo> addirittura!
<Anonimo> se sapessi come si fa...
<unnaturhal> Di che parlate?
<Anonimo> http://cgi.ebay.it/DIUNAMAI-Joypad-Wireless-PILE-Ricaribile-Ps3-PC-NEW-/330543920747?pt=Periferiche_ed_accessori_per_gioco&hash=item4cf5f3f66b#ht_762wt_907 e poi LOL, l'ho pagato 10 volte meno XD
<Anonimo> unnaturhal, di quel joystick di cui il link sopra
<unnaturhal> Problemi di compatibilità? xD
<Anonimo> purtroppo si
<unnaturhal> Brutta cosa...
<Anonimo> mi dispiacerebbe davvero tanto se non funzionasse
<unnaturhal> (ho fatto funzionare il client irc di opera xD)
<Anonimo> carlo@vale-PC:~$ jscal -t /dev/input/js0
<Anonimo> carlo@vale-PC:~$
<Anonimo> ah -.-
<Anonimo> unnaturhal, passa a firefox ;)
<unnaturhal> Ce l'ho
<unnaturhal> L'ho usato per un macello di tempo
<unnaturhal> Ma Opera mi ispira di più al momento
<Anonimo> azz!
<unnaturhal> (tra l'altro, con le ultime versioni in mozilla han copiato il look di opera. è una brutta caduta dis tile)
<Anonimo> si, bruttina
<Anonimo> anche se ne sono già abituato con chrome
<Anonimo> joysticks are expected to produce values
<Anonimo>        between -32767 and 32767 for axes
<Anonimo> arrivava fina a 255...
<unnaturhal> Quello è l'intervallo di uno small int
<Anonimo> sisi, lo sapevo, è che volevo vedere se eravate pronti ;)
<unnaturhal> L'altro il numero massimo di caratteri di una stringa in Pascal (e in svariati altri linguaggi)
<unnaturhal> Ma non so quanto possano esserti utili queste informazioni per far funzionare il joystick xD
<Anonimo> ben poco mi sa, senza offesa XD
<unnaturhal> Immaginavo xD
<Anonimo> anche perchè non ho capito una mazza e non so se voglio capirlo XD
<Anonimo> ok, per stasera ci rinuncio
<Anonimo> anche perchè i campi non si arano da soli, domani mattina :(
<unnaturhal> Prova a cercare un driver compatibile
<unnaturhal> Senno chiedi aiuto sul forum xD
<Anonimo> eh, non trovo nulla su internet, proverò sì sul forum
<Anonimo> gigirock, grazie comunque
<Anonimo> maledetti fagioli, odio raccoglierli -.-
<unnaturhal> Azzzz
<unnaturhal> Io odio mangiarli
<Anonimo> ah, quello no, anzi!
<unnaturhal> :S
<gigirock> Anonimo, che la Forza sia con te
<Anonimo> userò la Forza per far funzionare il joystick
<gigirock> ...o per giocare al N64
<Anonimo> nel caso non funzionasse, userò la Forza per distruggerlo
<gigirock> :)
<unnaturhal> Lancialo dalla finestra e vedi quanti rimbalzi fa (meglio se la finestra è il 13esimo piano di un palazzo xD)
<Anonimo> ok, grazie a tutti di nuovo e buona notte!
<Anonimo> LOL
<Anonimo> ciao!
<gigirock> ciccetto ciao
<kuix> ragazzi un buona programma per plottare dei grafici 2d 3d ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-24
<esulu> salve a tutti
<Giorgio> Salve ragazzi ho un problema, devo leggere un floppy ma non da segni di vita; sto usando kubuntu 11.04 32 bit
<Giorgio> in et fstab c'è, sembra essere montato
<Giorgio> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<gigirock> xj
<gigirock> sj  ma Giorgio ma che fs monta ?
<Giorgio> credo fat32, lo hanno fatto su un pc con windows xp
<gigirock> sai che c'erano problemi di licenze con msdos.....
<gigirock> Giorgio, un'altro floppy ... viene letto ?
<Giorgio> veramente no, sono passato a linux da poco
<Giorgio> no, ho provato anche con un floppy nuovo
<gigirock> i floppy e i loro lettori n durano molto....
<gigirock> e spesso riesci a leggere i floppy scritti sullo stesso pc
<Giorgio> lo so, purtroppo il floppy viene scritto da una macchina a controllo numerico, molto vecchia
<gigirock> prova a formattare un floppy sul linux e poi fallo scrivere dal cnc
<gigirock> una macchina cosi' vecchia potrebbe scrivere fat16
<gigirock> Giorgio,  http://www.plrelectronics.com/floppy_to_usb.php
<Giorgio> interessante questo link, lo terrò presente
<Giorgio> ho provato a formattare il floppy usando kfloppy, ma dice Errore interno: dispositivo non definito correttamente
<gigirock> www.floppytousb.net
<gigirock> ah ok allora googla un po e vedrai che c'e' qualche inghippo.....'notte
<Giorgio> ok, grazie
<gigirock> !floppy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'floppy'
<gigirock> !info floppy
<ubot-it> Package floppy does not exist in natty
<gigirock> !fat16
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fat16'
<esulu> webmin potrebbe essere utilizzato anche come virtual host
<esulu> giusto?
<stefano80> buon giorno a tutti ho uno scanner Mustek Systems, Inc. BearPaw 2448 TA Plus i cui driver non ho trovato nella pagina di supporto di ubuntu, è possibile farlo funzionare?
<glpiana> ola
<stefano80> glpiana, ola
<glpiana> ola stefano80
<stefano80> glpiana, ho un problema con questo scanner Mustek Systems, Inc. BearPaw 2448 TA Plus del quale non trovo i driver sulla pagina di supporto driver di ubuntu, come posso fare
<glpiana> stefano80, non penso servano driver per il mustek
<glpiana> stefano80, apri un terminale
<stefano80> ok
<stefano80> glpiana, dimmi
<glpiana> stefano80, scanimage -L
<glpiana> stefano80, metti su pastebin
<stefano80> glpiana, mi dice: device `gt68xx:libusb:005:005' is a Mustek BearPaw 2448 TA Plus flatbed scanner
<glpiana> stefano80, oki, editiamo un file. un secondo
<glpiana> stefano80, dammi la riga di lsusb relativa allo scanner
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631662/
<glpiana> stefano80, passami l'output di sane-find-scanner   che faccio prima
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631663/
<glpiana> stefano80, facciamo una prova: sudo scanimage > image.pnm
<glpiana> stefano80, dimmi che fa
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631664/
<glpiana> stefano80, wget http://www.meier-geinitz.de/sane/gt68xx-backend/firmware/A2Nfw.usb
<glpiana> stefano80, poi dai: sudo cp A2Nfw.usb  /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/
<glpiana> stefano80, poi dai: sudo chmod -R 0644 /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/A2Nfw.usb
<glpiana> stefano80, dimmi quando hai fatto tutto
<stefano80> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> stefano80, sudo scanimage > image.pnm
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631669/
<glpiana> stefano80, l'hai dato con sudo?
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<glpiana> stefano80, cat /etc/sane.d/mustek_usb.conf
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631670/
<glpiana> stefano80, proviamo: gksu gedit /etc/sane.d/mustek_usb.conf
<stefano80> ok
<glpiana> stefano80, aggiungi sta riga: usb 0x055f 0x021a
<stefano80> glpiana, adesso mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/631672/
<glpiana> stefano80, riedita il file e cancella quella riga :)
<stefano80> ok
<glpiana> stefano80, gksu gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules
<glpiana> stefano80, è vuoto, confermi?
<stefano80> glpiana, non c'è proprio il file 45-libsane.rules
<glpiana> stefano80, e non te lo crea con quel comando?
<glpiana> non si apre un file vuoto?
<stefano80> glpiana, certo
<glpiana> a bon. dentro ci copi quello che ho scritto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631675/
<glpiana> stefano80, salva il file e chiudilo. poi vai in utenti e gruppi e crei il gruppo scanner. e ci aggiungi il tuo utente. poi riavvii e porvi
<glpiana> *provi
<glpiana> stefano80, io torno tra un po'
<stefano80> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> Steeler, funziona?
<glpiana> eh già -.-
<glpiana> stefano80, funziona?
<stefano80> glpiana, no
<glpiana> stefano80, sudo scanimage > image.pnm   cosa da ora?
<Steeler> glpiana, ?
<glpiana> Steeler, ho sbagliato nick
<Steeler> glpiana, troppa fretta di premere il tasto TAB :P
<stefano80> glpiana, no SANE devices found
<glpiana> stefano80, stacca lo scanner, poi riattaccalo e dai: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Steeler, no, è che vi chiamate tuti nello steso modo :D
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631683/
<glpiana> stefano80, ridai sudo scanimage > image.pnm
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631686/
<stefano80> glpiana, ma libusb non dovrebbe stare a 005:004 anzichè 005:005
<glpiana> O.o
<stefano80> glpiana, mia ignoranza
<glpiana> stefano80, n, dimmi perchèè
<glpiana> stefano80, facciamo una cosa però
<glpiana> riedita il file /etc/sane.d/mustek_usb.conf
<stefano80> glpiana, dal comando sane-find-scanner libusb da valori diversi
<stefano80> ok
<glpiana> stefano80, sane-find-scanner prima dava 005:005. ora che da?
<stefano80> glpiana, prima 005:004 e invece ora come dici 005:005
<glpiana> stefano80, vabbè. hai editato il file e aggiungto la riga?
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<glpiana> stefano80, oki, se dai sudo scanimage > image.pnm  ti da no SANE devices found?
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<glpiana> stefano80, stacca e riattacca lo scanner e ridai il comando
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631688/
<glpiana> stefano80, niente non gli piace quella opzione. riedita il file e cancella la riga
<stefano80> ok
<glpiana> poi dai nel terminale: id                e copia qui
<stefano80> glpiana, perchè adesso sane-find-scanner mi da 005:007
<glpiana> stefano80, quelli son gli indirizzi della porta usb. ogni volta che lo stacchi e lo riattacchi cambia
<stefano80> ok
<glpiana> stefano80, torno dopo
<stefano80> glpiana, ok grazie
<esulu> we
<vin_> ciao tutti
<vin_> ragazzi come faccio a vedere se qualcuno si è collegato sulla min adsl?
<a7x> min adsl?
<vin_> mia scusa
<vin_> qualcuno si è collegato sulla mia rete come faccio a beccarlo?
<a7x> beh se è collegato tutt'ora
<a7x> vai nel tuo router, (indirizzo IP del gateway) e controlla i mac connessi
<vin_> già fatto conosco il mac
<a7x> bene
<a7x> ora filtra i mac mettendo solo il tuo nel router
<a7x> così non entra più
<vin_> mi sa chi il router di fastweb non me lo fa fare
<a7x> cambia WPA
<vin_> con fastweb si può?
<a7x> questo lo devi sapere tu
<vin_> adesso guardo
<Anto> :) buongiorno... c'è nessuno??
<attempt> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Anto> :D
<Anto> sono proprio maleducato... :P
<Anto> domandone del giorno... ^_^ posso avviare l'upgrade da terminale?
<slake76> ragazzi piccolo aiutino,come si possono ridimensionare file e finestre ,in xububuntu mele apre a pieno desktop e proprio non le rimpicciolisce
<a7x> andtorg sudo apt-get update
<a7x> ops, Anto era per te
<a7x> Anto, e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<Anto> niente non funzionano... non ho connessione internet e devo falo dal cd... ho fatto apt-cdrom add e poi i conseguenti comandi update e upgrade ma mi ridà solo una sfilza di error..mi spiego meglio...
<slake76> qualcuno mi sa dire un altro metodo???
<il_monello> anto: ma devi fare un avanzamento di distribuzione offline?
<attempt> xubuntu nel menu di sistema non ha le proprieta' delle finestre? in alternativa apri una finestra e modificale di li. non so se hai la voce.
<attempt> Anto   cat /etc/apt/sources.list  e pasta
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Anto> si sò cercando di salvare diversi sistemi che ho installato nello stesso hd... da live gparted e compani non riconosco le partizioni...
<attempt> che stai usando per curiosita'?
<Anto> 9.10
<il_monello> anto: ma non ti conviene installare sopra stando attento di mantenere o salvarti da qualche parte la /home ?
<il_monello> anto: credo che essendo una versione così vecchia non ti convenga fare un upgrade
<slake76> X rimpicciolire finestre esiste un comando da tastiera?????
<Holden> alt-f9 o alt-f10
<Anto> per ogni eventuale poblema ho già tirato via la home... solo che ho un'altra partizione da 60 GB piena di dati e altre 2 identiche una con un xp e  l'altra con bt5
<Anto> il problema è che le live non riconoscono le partizioni
<attempt> sei da live?
<Anto> no sono su altro pc... il pc in questione non naviga nè avvia interfaccia grafica
<Anto> xò è efficiente il terminale
<il_monello> anto: cosa vuol dire che non riconoscono le partizioni? se dai un fdisk -l cosa da?
<il_monello> anto: se ci fai vedere il risultato possiamo capire la situazione di com'è organizzato il tuo harddisk
<Anto> fdisk legge bene tutto.. mi dà un output corretto con tutte le info corrispondenti alla realtà
<attempt> invece la live no.
<il_monello> anto: fammi capire .... cioè quando arrivi al momento dell'installazione per partizionare manualmente ti dice che non c'è nulla?
<Anto> se non ricordo male partizione estesa con dentro 3 logiche e 2 dati... 2 ext3 1 ext4 2 ntfs
<Anto> esatto
<Anto> spazio non allocato
<attempt> installa solo grub sul disco. riconoscera' i sistemi operativi e potrai avviare perlomeno gli altri due. poi ti sistemi la partizione libera da win per esempio.
<Anto> come faccio?
<attempt> spazio non allocato ma quanto? tutto il disco? non e' che vede come spazio non allocato la vecchia root di ubuntu cancellata?
<Anto> no no tutto il disco
<attempt> mah.
<attempt> e' rischioso comunque
<attempt> !grub
<il_monello> anto: certo che è veramente strano che fdisk dica una cosa e l'installazione tutto diverso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<attempt> installa grub usando la live di ubuntu.
<il_monello> anto: ma sei sicuro di avere solo un harddisk?
<attempt> sicuro di non poter navigare con quel pc.
<attempt> tipo colleghi il cavo e ti colleghi a mano alla linea
<attempt> eventualmente togliendo la pass dal modem-router temporaneamente.
<Anto> ok ora provo.. cmq si sono sicuro... non riesco a capire perchè mà è così cosa ancora più strana la live del 10.10 e del 11.04 montano le partizioni solo con comando da terminale che risponde output errato ma poiu in grafica risultano funzionanti... il 9.10 invece legge bene tutto... già all'avvio le partizioni sono accessibili xò gparted non le le legge
<attempt> grub di norma si piazza all'inizio dell'hd. dove lo avevi gia'. dove prima c'era l'mbr di windows.
<attempt> quindi le probabilita' che ti sovrascriva qualcosa sono basse.
<jester-> attempt: facile che lo installi su partizione
<Anto> navigo da chiavetta e non posso condividere la connessione questo pc ha win 7 shit :D
<jester-> e non vede una sega
<attempt> ma i so li dovrebbe rilevare a prescindere da dove sta'. il bios dovrebbe caricare grub da dove e'. mi sbaglio?
<attempt> se non indica la partizione grub deve andare all'inizio di sda. non sda1 nè 2.
<jester-> attempt: nu se su partizione serve una altro boot loader
<attempt> Anto il primo sistema installato su quell'hd era il win che hai ancora adesso?
<Anto> quindi il grub è nella partizione di xp lo rimetto lì?
<jester-> Anto: messo in win?????
<jester-> Anto: va installato su sda
<jester-> sudo grub-install /dev/sda  e poi sudo update-grub
<attempt> di norma se installi ubuntu dopo win ti mette grub sopra l'mbr di win. che so avevi in origine? , come hai installato ubuntu?
<Anto> fdisk -l indica il boot in sda2
<attempt> e quell'altro che roba e' e quando lo hai messo?
<jester-> Anto: quello non centra na sega con grub, è solo il flag di boot di cui linux se ne frega
<Anto> ah ok ^_^ cmq ho già effettuato un salvataggio per i ciuffi su sto pc
<Anto> il primo os instaòllato è 9.10
<jester-> Anto: non è che hai semplicemente messo il flag sulla linux convinto di aver installato grub?
<Anto> poi win e via dicendo
<Anto> non ho capito
<jester-> Anto: quindi lo devi renstallare da chroot nella partizione 9.10
<Anto> o.O
<attempt> avevi installato win dopo ubuntu?
<Anto> si
<jester-> o altro os linux ricordandosi che poi è quella che comanda, update-grub lo devi dare dall'os installato in quella partizione
<attempt> quindi poi avevi ripristinato grub dopo aver messo windows?
<Anto> non stò capendo... installo nuovamente il grub da live e poi come ci riaccedo a quella partizione?
<Anto> si
<attempt> vabbe'. metti grub usando chroot. mettilo in sda
<jester-> Anto: se non leggi le guide non capirai mai
<jester-> Anto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Anto> :D  trono subito chroot mi aspetta.. tnks a tra poco
<jester-> da punto 1  a punto 4
<Anto> ok, punti dall'1 al 4 eseguiti... tutto liscio
<jester-> Anto: se seguiti esattamente dai grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> update-grub2
<Anto> si si sono ok dentro mnt mi trovo la partizione del vecchio sistema e montandola così nn mi ha dato errori
<Anto> piuttosto mi puoi spiegare meglio questi ultimi due comandi?
<jester-> Anto: dai gli ultimi due comandi e riavvia
<jester-> Anto: il senso lo capisci leggendo la stringa e leggi la guida
<jester-> Anto: dalla guida
<jester-> Per installare Grub 2 nel MBR, digitare nel terminale il seguente comando:
<jester-> grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> update-grub2
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Anto> auahauahauah ok ok sono mezzo tardo
<jester-> Anto: ma no, solo te me approfitti dell pazienza altri pur di non leggere 2 righe 2
<Anto> ma nuuuuuuuu è ke sono annebbiato dalle stringhe in sti gg le ho provate tutte mi sono mezzo esaurito pensa che le ho anke lette 2 sec prima di chiedere e non le ho capite e sinceramente tutt'ora penso di non averle capite... comandi tipo chroot chmod e company  mi mandano in panico non capisco bene cosa fanno
<Anto> bene bene riavviato... nessun menu d'avvio e dritto a tentare di partire con l'obrobrio dello strano mix 9.10 11.04
<Anto> boot splash del 9 e tty del 11 ^_^ una finestra nera con il puntatore del mouse.. :D
<jester-> Anto: tieni schiacciato shift mentre parte
<Anto> oh oh =)
<Anto> ok ora?
<Anto> mi esce una finestra dove mi dice che il device tmp non è pronto o configurato non sò è velocissima
<attempt> quando avvii il pc subito dopo il boot pigia shift ti dovrebbe comparire grub con il suo menu. anche se il menu non dovesse funzionare ti dovrebbe comunque comparire.
<glpiana> va tenuto schiacciato shift, se non non fa nulla
<Anto> si si funziona... mi appare il menu e posso scegliere.. xp testato bt5 testato ubuntu non và
<Anto> cioè avvia ma arriva ad una finestra nera vuota con solo il puntatore del mause.. :(
<glpiana> Anto, hai la scheda videod ella nvidia?
<Anto> no è un acer d150 con chip intel
<glpiana> Anto, in recovery entra?
<Anto> posso provare che dovrei fare?
<Anto> si entra
<glpiana> Anto, vedere se con quello si avvia e se arrivi al menu successivo
<glpiana> ok. apri la console di root
<Anto> oh yeah fatto
<glpiana> Anto, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<Anto> attenzione: parsing file /var/lib/dpkg/status blabla bla virtual box errore nella stringa version"3.0.14-58977_ubuntu_karmic" :carattere non valido nel numero di revisione
<glpiana> Anto, vabbè, a parte quello procede o continua
<glpiana> ?
<Anto> ritorna alla shell e si ferma.. il cursore lampeggia..
<glpiana> Anto, ma ha dato errori tipo dpkg exits with status 1 o robe simili?
<Anto> no no nada de nada solo quello sopra.
<glpiana> Anto, ok, dai apt-get -f install
<Anto> o aggiornati 0 installati 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<iLeW> Buongiorno ragazzi, domanda veloce, perchè non riesco a usare l'opzione -e in netcat (nc -e )? In effetti non è descritta nel man ma so che esiste (o esisteva?). E' per caso deprecata?
<glpiana> Anto, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<Anto> anto
<glpiana> Anto, scrivi:   su anto
<Anto> ok
<iLeW> Ah forse dovrei usare il netcat traditional package invece che quello openbsd.
<glpiana> Anto, ora dovresti avere $ al posto di #
<Anto> si
<glpiana> Anto, scrivi: startx
<Anto> mktem: creazione del file con il modello... permesso negato una marea di stringhe velocissime e ancora una serie di errori
<glpiana> e non parte? ti ridà il prompt?
<Anto> si
<glpiana> Anto, digita exit, torna al menu e scegli grafica sicura
<glpiana> io vado, a dopo
<Anto> mi ridà il prompt
<Anto> ora provo
<glpiana> Anto, sì dallo un'altra volta exit
<Anto> ciao e grazie di tutto
<Anto> uff
<Anto> non và si stà piantando in modalità sicura del display
<Anto> usa la conf predefinita (generica)
<il_monello> iLew: esatto, installa quello e usa il comando nc.traditional al posto di nc
<attempt> Anto ora windows va giusto?
<Anto> si
<attempt> facciamo una prova. un check disk al riavvio. poi vedi se ubu parte. se non parte provi a vedere se dopo il check la live ti rileva correttamente le partizioni dell'hd.
<Anto> ok
<attempt> sudo touch /forcefsck
<attempt> dai questo comando da tty
<attempt> poi riavvia il pc.
<attempt> l'altro sistema operativo che hai sul pc parte? e' un sistema linux?
<Anto> si
<attempt> allora dopo riavviato il pc e fatto il check parti con quello.
<Anto> il comando l'ho dato ma pare che non abbia fatto niente
<Anto> ah ok no stà eseguendo
<Anto> sono già dentro a quello vecchio avevo già riavviato
<attempt> quando ha finito prova con la live e vedi se riconosce correttamente le partizioni. dovrai riavviare da cd.
<Anto> perfetto
<attempt> usa la 11.04
<attempt> se non le riconosce parti con l'altro linux, se lui vede bene le partizioni di root e home di  ubuntu proviamo a riformattare la partizione di root  e poi reinstalli ubuntu li usando la vecchia home.
<attempt> ovvero razzi sia root che home e formatti lo spazio in fat32 poi ci installi ubuntu. se i dati di ubuntu li avevi gia' salvati.
<Anto> ascolta ci sei di pomeriggio? xkè io ora avrei una visita medica che non posso saltare e sono quasi in ritardo...
<attempt> penso di si
<Anto> dai ok allora ora stacco... poi di pomeriggio riprovo e mi connetto qui per dirvi come procede
<Anto> grazie ancora i tutto buon pranzo e a dopo.. :)
<Arsdeorum> Ciao a tutti
<Arsdeorum> ho una domanda se qualcuno mi può aiutare
<Arsdeorum> mi sono dimenticato la password del mio utente in ubuntu 11.04
<Arsdeorum> e le uniche procedure che trovo da eseguire sono baste sul grub
<Arsdeorum> ma non vedo ilmenu del grub
<Arsdeorum> C'è nessuno?
<Arsdeorum> BUongiono
<Kaos_One> giorno.. rieccome con un nuovo problema.. il gestore aggiornamenti me riporta 'sto errore: http://img687.imageshack.us/i/errso.png/ volevo sapè se basta dare il comando "sudo apt-get upgrade" per risolvere..
<aleare> stavo aggiornando da ubuntu 10.10 a ubuntu 11.04 , si è interrotta la connessione e da quel momento non mi compare più su gestore aggiornamenti. come faccio a farlo ri comparire?
<kronecker90> ciao
<kronecker90> ho un problema con eee pc t101mt e ubuntu
<kronecker90> non riesco a ruotare lo schermo con touchrotate
<kronecker90> chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> Kaos_One, apri un terminale
<glpiana> e dimmi quando ci sei
<Kaos_One> eccomi
<glpiana> Kaos_One, dai: sudo apt-get update
<Kaos_One> fatto
<glpiana> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631764/
<glpiana> Kaos_One, S
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631769/
<glpiana> Kaos_One, sudo apt-cache clean
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> Kaos_One, perchè usi repository esterni?
<glpiana> incasinano le cose
<Kaos_One> fatto.. ora?
<glpiana> Kaos_One, ora dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade di nuovo
<glpiana> slake76, sei riuscito a ridimensionare le finestre?
<slake76> si grazie a compiz è l'unico modo.....
<glpiana> ok
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631771/
<glpiana> ma che sia l'unico modo zu xubuntu non mi pare realistico
<slake76> senza quello non lo fa.....
<glpiana> Kaos_One, procedi
<slake76> Plymounth è possibile sistemarlo???
<glpiana> slake76, spiega che devi fare, perchè il mio è a posto e non va risistemato
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631773/
<glpiana> Kaos_One, sudo apt-get remove --purge ubufox
<slake76> a me quello di xubuntu è orrendo lo da giusto solo ogni tanto in spegnimento in avvio mai
<vinclomb> ciao ragazzi, utilizzo ubuntu 11.10,da questa mattina quando accendo il pc mi esce BusyBox builtin shell ash. enter help for a list of builtin commands
<glpiana> slake76, e da le scritte? o schermo nero?
<slake76> c'è 1 maniera x sostituirlo???
<vinclomb> come risolvo
<glpiana> !beta | vinclomb
<ubot-it> vinclomb: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631774/
<vinclomb> perch[ beta, utilizzo la 11.04 scusa
<vinclomb> avevo scritto male
<slake76> scritta bianche o a volte gialle dei servizi sta terminando o avviando
<glpiana> ah ecco :)
<glpiana> vinclomb, in seguito a cosa?
<slake76> tipo preload,cups ecc
<glpiana> slake76, hai modificato qualcosa in /etc/default/grub ?
<vinclomb> alle volte il mio pc si pianta e devo riavviare forse e per questo
<slake76> no
<glpiana> vinclomb, possibile. se hai un livecd fai un check del disco
<glpiana> slake76, scheda video?
<vinclomb> ora sono su livecd su unaltro computer che non riconosce bene la tastiera quindi scusate se scrivo male
<slake76> lo fa da dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel
<glpiana> slake76, uname -a        e copia qui
<slake76> integrata una ATI HD 3300.....si è quella la rottura devo cambiarla
<glpiana> slake76, driver? open o proprietari?
<vinclomb> glpiana non ho live cd ho la penna usb creata con linuxhub ma e per 32bit non 64 come il mio sistema
<slake76>  quelli da xubuntu non li aggiornati xche a breve la cambio
<glpiana> vinclomb, procurati una 64 bit e fai un check del disco
<glpiana> vinclomb, no ma che c'entra :)
<glpiana> il check lo puoi fare anche dalla 32 bit
<slake76> Linux slake76-desktop 2.6.38-10-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 2 21:32:54 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<slake76> slake76@slake76-desktop:~$
<slake76> quello è ciò che mi da
<glpiana> slake76, e dove l'hai preso sto belino di kernel?
<glpiana> slake76, avvia col 2.6.38-8
<slake76> dagli aggiornamenti che da xubuntu
<glpiana> slake76, no, da repository che hai aggiunto, o hai attivato i proposed
<slake76> si ho i proposed attivi
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> slake76, ecco. e sei uno sviluppatore immagino
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<slake76> ahem no.....
<glpiana> slake76, ecco, allora avvia col 2.6.38-8
<slake76> non lo fa piu vedere
<glpiana> slake76, se non visualizzi il menu di grub, tieni premuto shift dopo la videata di avvio del pc
<slake76> si che visualizzo ma da solo quel kernel.....e in effetti mi chiedevo come mai
<glpiana> slake76, allora installalo
<slake76> comando????
<vinclomb> glpiana: devo per forza avere il cd la chiavetta non forniscele stesse opzioni puntointerrogativo
<slake76> ma xubuntu li rimuove da se kernel? ?? fammi capire
<glpiana> slake76, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<glpiana> eh già -.-
<glpiana> slake76, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<glpiana> slake76, no non li rimuove da sè
<nicotano> vinclomb, la stessa iso puoi utilizzarlasu chiavetta o cd
<glpiana> vinclomb, va bene anche la chiavetta
<slake76> aveva problemi in spegnimento,se clicko riavvia disconnetteva x quello ho provato proposed
<nicotano> !unetbootin | vinclomb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unetbootin'
<vinclomb> glpiana: se inserisco la chiavetta quale opzione devo mettere
<glpiana> vinclomb, non metti opzioni, avvi e provi il sistema. una volta dentro controlli il disco
<vinclomb> glpiana: controllo il disco con quale programma, scusa lignoranza
<glpiana> vinclomb, gestore dischi per esempio
<glpiana> Kaos_One, scusa ti avevo perso
<slake76> mi dice è già alla versione piu recente
<Kaos_One> xD
<Kaos_One> tranqui
<glpiana> Kaos_One, digita. apt-cache policy ubufox
<linux_inuser> ciao
<glpiana> slake76, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<linux_inuser> qualcuno sa come rimuovere un popup all'avvio di linux con scritto che non trova la pennetta usb, come lo rimuovo?
<glpiana> linux_inuser, puoi fare una schermata del popup?
<glpiana> !image | linux_inuser
<ubot-it> linux_inuser: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631776/
<glpiana> Kaos_One, sti repository.........
<glpiana> Kaos_One, ma che te ne fai del repo di mozilla?
<slake76> ii  linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic         2.6.38-10.44                                   Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<slake76> ii  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic          2.6.38-8.42                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<slake76> ii  linux-image-generic                   2.6.38.10.25                                   Generic Linux kernel image
<linux_inuser> ma mi parte solo all'avvio, devo riavviare per lo screenshot
<glpiana> oltre a sminchiare il sistema
<glpiana> slake76, si usa pastebin, non si incolla in canale
<slake76> c'è come rimuovo il 10
<Kaos_One> boh.. per averlo aggionato...
<linux_inuser> glpiana?
<vinclomb> glpiana: mentre scrivo su questo pc (in modalità live, ho risolto la tastiera) stavo facendo il memorytest sul pc corrotto, posso interromperlo (cioè non serve) o può essere utile e continuo (e poi provo l'analisi disco con la live)?
<slake76> cos'è sto pasterbin????
<glpiana> slake76, prima dai: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | slake76
<ubot-it> slake76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux_inuser> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> linux_inuser, allora descrivi meglio la cosa o riavvia  e prendi la shcermata
<glpiana> *schermata
<glpiana> Kaos_One, usare la versione di ubuntu LTS e metterci repo esterni è un nonsense
<slake76> ma non si puo copiare il testo da sta chat???
<nicotano> linux_inuser, avvia il pc e tieni la chiavetta nella porta usb così non hai il msg d'errore, poi smonti la chiavetta dal gestore dischi o con clic destro sull'icona e dopo la estrai
<glpiana> slake76, puoi copiare DA questa chat, ma non IN questa chat
<linux_inuser> all'avvio dice che non trova "media" (dovrebbe essere il nome della penna usb), non c'è un modo per vedere l'esecuzioni automatiche?...ho paura che ho installato qualcosa dalla pennetta e mo mi rompe ad ogni avvio
<slake76> e x copiare da???
<slake76> non mi fa copiare i comandi
<glpiana> slake76, che client usi?
<Kaos_One> lo so ma il fatto è che l'ho riempito di modifiche xD
<slake76> xchat
<glpiana> slake76, selezioni il testo, vai dove devi copiare e incolli premendo la rotella del mouse
<linux_inuser> a ci avevo pensato, ma la chiavetta non c'è l'ho più
<slake76> oh....non lo sapevo
<slake76> ok ho aggiornato il grub
<glpiana> slake76, fa vedere l'output
<glpiana> linux_inuser, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> !paste | linux_inuser
<ubot-it> linux_inuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<slake76> Generating grub.cfg ...
<slake76> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic
<slake76> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
<slake76> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<slake76> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<FloodBotIt1> slake76: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<slake76> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<glpiana> slake76, cazzarola, duro di comprendonio, eh?
<glpiana> !paste | slake76
<ubot-it> slake76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux_inuser> aaa avevo trascitto il messaggio d'errore= impossibile trovare media verificare se esiste
<linux_inuser> ora lo faccio grazie glpiana
<glpiana> linux_inuser, controlla anche un'altra cosa
<glpiana> linux_inuser, tu usi gnome come interfaccia?
<glpiana> slake76, comunque riavvia e aprti col 2.6.38-8
<glpiana> *parti
<slake76> e quel pasterbin è nel software center è solo un utility fa la stessa cosa vero????
<glpiana> slake76, ma tu leggi i messaggi?
<nicotano> l!pastebin | slake76
<nicotano> !pastebin | slake76
<ubot-it> slake76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> nicotano, ci piglia in giro
<nicotano> azzi sua
<linux_inuser> no è una distro ymf basata su ubuntu con il tema grafico macubuntu , fstab mi da sda6, sda7 e 7dev/fd0  /media/floppy, può darsi che sia questo fd0?
<slake76> si ho visto....ma volevo sapere se quella nel software center è piu comoda
<nicotano> linux_inuser, quello è il floppy disk
<slake76> dovrebbe integrarsi nel menu credo
<linux_inuser> si ma cè l'unica scritta "media"
<glpiana> linux_inuser, qui c'è supporto solo per le release ufficiali di ubuntu. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<slake76> mi rimandi i comandi x vedere il kernel e quello x rimuoverli che li salvo???
<linux_inuser> mazza era una domanda a trabocchetto
<glpiana> slake76, non ti ho dato comandi per rimuovere il kernel. usa software center
<glpiana> linux_inuser, non ti sto cacciando, ti sto chiedendo di spostarti su altro canale che continuiamo di là
<linux_inuser> ho paura che uno disposto ad aiutarmi come te non lo trovo più
<linux_inuser> a ok
<vinclomb> glpiana: allora adesso sono in modalità live sul pc "corrotto", ho un hd da 127gb (ubuntu) e uno da 120gb (windows7, che funziona correttamente). Se provo ad aprire con nautilus la partizione da 127(ubuntu) non me la apre
<linux_inuser> vado
<vinclomb> adesso provo con gparted
<glpiana> vinclomb, ok
<glpiana> ma nno aprirlo e non montarlo. fagli fare il controllo
<slake76> quelli x vedere versione dpkg com'era???
<glpiana> slake76, per favore, dai. non è il posto giusto per le informazioni. chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat o usa gogol
<vinclomb> glpiana: non trovo nessuna opzione di controllo in gparted... non è che intendevi disk utility?
<glpiana> vinclomb, usa disk utility allora
<vinclomb> glpiana: infatti in utility disco c'è l'opzione ceck filesystem, vado a lanciarla
<glpiana> lanciala
<vinclomb> glpiana: file system is clean
<vinclomb> glpiana: l'ha fatto in un secondo
<glpiana> ok. la tua sistuazione attuale è che l'unico sistema che non si avvia è ubuntu, giusto?
<vinclomb> glpiana: no, mi correggo, se vado a selezionare la partizione di ubuntu (e non tutto l'hd) mi dà un errore
<glpiana> vinclomb, ok, che errore?
<vinclomb> lo posto su pastebin
<glpiana> yes
<vinclomb> glpiana: http://img684.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmg.png/
<glpiana> vinclomb, dice solo che sta già facendo qualcosa. c'è mica gparted aperto?
<vinclomb> glpiana: no, chiuso, provo ad uscire dalla sessione e rientrare?
<glpiana> vinclomb, prova
<vinclomb> glpiana: ho rilanciato il check (senza uscire di sessione) e si è chiuso utility disco e mi è uscito che il programma "palimpsest" si è chiuso inaspettatamente
<glpiana> vinclomb, riprov
<glpiana> a
<vinclomb> glpiana: ok, esco rientro e riprovo (mi è dinuovo uscito che è busy)
<slake76> serve il comando x rimuovere il kernel....non vede all avvio il vecchio kernel,riavvia sempre col 10
<glpiana> slake76, non puoi non vedere il kernel. che voci vedi nel menu di grub all'avvio?
<slake76> lo vede se aggiorno grub,ma all avvio da solo ultimo kernel
<glpiana> slake76, che voci vedi
<slake76> l'ultimo kernel il 10 e basta
<glpiana> slake76, il test della ram non c'è? una voce per i kernel vechci non c'è?
<glpiana> *vecchi
<slake76> no,da solo modalità provvisoria test ram e windows 7
<glpiana> slake76, dpkg -l | grep linux-image            (su pastebin)
<vladyruby> Ciao a tutti!qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere un problema: ubuntu non si avvia più (neanche in recovery mode!)...si ferma alle solite scritte di controllo "state battery check"..ma non va avanti! pensavo a qst punto di passare alla versione 11.04...altre soluzioni/idee? grazie!
<slake76> riprovo,ma mai viste voci x vecchi kernel....e in effetti non lo vede nemmeno ubuntu tweck sto kernel
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: mi serve urgentissimamente il tuo aiuto
<glpiana> slake76, ah usi ubuntu tweak? siamo a posto allora
<glpiana> vladyruby, in seguito a cosa?
<slake76> xchè????
<glpiana> slake76, perchè è meglio evitare di usare script. non sai quel che fanno e cosa vanno a modificare
<slake76> bè lo uso solo x pulire e x i repository
<glpiana> ecco, repository... sempre lì si torna
<vladyruby> Ciao "glpiana"...cercavo di aggiornare wicd perché leggesse una rete universitaria e da lì è andato tutto peggiorando...non sono più riuscito a connettermi ad internet...
<DarkanseR> ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare con la mia radeon x1650! problemi con accelerazione 3D
<glpiana> DarkanseR, che driver usi?
<DarkanseR> radeon (opensource)
<glpiana> vladyruby, che c'entra wicd con l'avvio del pc?
<DarkanseR> glpiana: radeon (opensource)
<glpiana> DarkanseR, speiega che problema hai
<glpiana> *spiega
<slake76> qual'era il link x pasterbin
<glpiana> !paste | slake76
<ubot-it> slake76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vladyruby> credimi che non ho idea del perché non mi parta più!non sono un esperto di ubuntu (meno di 1 anno) ma non ne vengo più fuori!
<DarkanseR> glpiana: allora non mi funziona l'accelerazione 3d o almeno appena abilito gli effetti grafici va tutto lento, eppure la scheda video è abbastanza ottima, ho visto in internet a quanto pare ubuntu non gira bene con la mia scheda video, ma ci sono persone che hanno risolto, io avevo scoperto di avere la ram danneggiata e appena l'ho cambiata funzionava tutto, ora è tornato tutto come prima
<glpiana> !grub | vladyruby segui la procedura riportata
<ubot-it> vladyruby segui la procedura riportata: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DarkanseR> glpiana: ho fatto il memtest, risultato nessun errore, ho fatto i test all'hdd e nessun errore, non ho nessun errore hardware
<glpiana> DarkanseR, passami la riga che esce da lspci | grep -i vga
<linux_inuser> qual'era l'altro canale ....
<linux_inuser> ?
<glpiana> !chat| linux_inuser
<ubot-it> linux_inuser: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linux_inuser> ok
<DarkanseR> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<slake76> non sono registrato qui come funziona sto pasterbin
<DarkanseR> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631790/
<glpiana> slake76, ti costa tanto leggere il messaggio di ubot-it ?
<glpiana> DarkanseR, metti su pastebin l'output di cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf     sempre che il file ci sia
<DarkanseR> nessun file o directory
<DarkanseR> non ci sta
<DarkanseR> glpiana: non ci sta
<glpiana> DarkanseR, metti lsmod | grep radeon   su pastebin
<vladyruby> (glpiana) grazie! scarico 11.04 e da lì aggiorno anche il Grub2!
<DarkanseR> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631791/
<glpiana> vladyruby, se scarichi la 11.04 fai partire l'installazione e scelgi l'opzione di aggiornamento del sistema. prima abckup dei dati per
<glpiana> *PRERÒ
<glpiana> EH
<glpiana> *però
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> DarkanseR, glxinfo  | grep render
<DarkanseR> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631792/
<glpiana> DarkanseR, uname -a
<DarkanseR> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631793/
<glpiana> DarkanseR, non ti vengono proposti i driver proprietari dal gestore dei driver?
<DarkanseR> glpiana: ah mi sono scordato di dirti che per il momento sono nel recovery mode perchè non parte più ubuntu normale
<DarkanseR> no nessun driver
<glpiana> DarkanseR, nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> DarkanseR, se lavora, bene, se no: sudo apt-get update   e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> ora avdo a rpendermi un caffè
<vinclomb> glpiana: http://img171.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdo.png/
<DarkanseR> glpiana: non so che ha fatto
<vinclomb> mi dice che ci sono errori ma nn li risolve
<DarkanseR> glpiana: ho dato il comando e boh, non è spuntato nulla credo abbia lavorato bene
<glpiana> a dopo
<slake76>  ho rimosso sto benedetto kernel....ora si avvia con 38.8 ma plymounth è sempre uguale
<vinclomb> glpiana: ok, buon caffe
<vinclomb> ragazzi visto che glpiana è giustamente in pausa caffè vorrei sapere se nel frattempo nessuno sa come riparare una partizione danneggiata
<vinclomb> disk utility mi dà l'errore ma non ripara
<vinclomb> ora stò dando un selftest su tutto l'hd (credo cmq che sia inutile, visto che lo segnala come in buono stato)
<attempt> sudo touch /forcefsck   poi riavvii. raddrizza quel che puo'
<vinclomb> difatti non ha riscontrato settori danneggiati
<vladyruby> glpiana, grazie per l'aiuto!ma non riuscendo ad accedere ad ubuntu come faccio a fare il backup dei dati?
<attempt> quando hai dei settori danneggiati lo restano. quando l'hd vi tenta di riaccedere li segna come danneggiati e li sostituisce con altri fino ad un certo livello.
<attempt> li rialloca.
<attempt> se non oltrepassi i limiti fissati nello smart del disco il disco risulta buono.
<attempt> usi ubuntu da live. monti la partizione dove hai a home e te la copi su hd esterno. vladyruby
<attempt> almeno la scrivania e i file .conf (nascosti) principali. tipo .mozilla per firefox , la posta, ...
<attempt> da live sarebbe: metti il cd di ubuntu, quando lo chiede scegli prova ubuntu. ubuntu parte e puoi usarlo da cd. e' piu' lento ma va tutto compresa la copia dei file su pennette e hd esterni.
<Anonimo> ciao a tutti, so che non è una domanda prettamente pertinente a questa chat, ma ci provo comunque:
<Anonimo> come si apre una nuova discussione su http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/?
<Anonimo> ho provato a cercare nel forum stesso e nella sezione help ma non ho trovato nulla
<Anonimo> che gnucco, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=help;page=post ho trovato solo ora le istruzioni :S
<Anonimo> grazie comunque!
 * nicotano saluta
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un doppio schermo
<lusuhard> versione di ubuntu 10.10
<lusuhard> quando faccio l'estensione del desktop sul monitor secondario tutte le finestre mi si oscurano
<lusuhard> appaiono ingrigite, funzionano ma sono oscurate
<lusuhard> se invece faccio le altre modalità di visualizzazione: solo sullo schermo principale, solo sullo schermo secondario, schermi clonati, va tutto perfettamente
<DarkanseR> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> Daredevil, eccomi
<glpiana> azz, andato
<lusuhard> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao lusuhard
<lusuhard> mi puoi dare una mano con un problema di estensione di desktop su un monitor aggiuntivo?
<glpiana> lusuhard, ho letto il problema ma non so aiutarti
<lusuhard> cavolo, non capisco perchè si comporti così
<lusuhard> anche avviandolo da zero, da lo stesso problema
<attempt> hai gli effetti attivati? magari le considera come inattive e le oscura.
<attempt> vale solo se hai compiz con gli effetti completi.
<Kaos_One> io vado a dopo :D
<boode90> salve, sono nuovo di ubuntu
<boode90> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | boode90
<ubot-it> boode90: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<boode90> ok mi serve un programma per recuperare file cancellati
<boode90> ho trovato testdisk
<boode90> ma si avvia solo dal terminale?
<boode90> cioe in poche parole non ha un interfaccia grafica?
<nicotano> boode90,  vedi qui se ti aiuta  http://www.anxurweb.com/testdisk-photorec-recuperare-file-cancellati-pendrive-formattate-o-corrotte-utilizzando-ubuntu.html
<boode90> si grazie, l avevo gia visto solo che per chi è nuovo di questo sistema ed è abituato con windows un po difficile usare il terminale
<slake76> ragazzi ma driver video proprietari,non an il catalyst software center????
<slake76> qualcuno ,mi risponde????
<glpiana> ola
<Alfasus> salve, uso kubuntu 11.04. Nelle "Impostazioni di sistema", "Hardware", non mi compare la Configurazione delle stampanti
<glpiana> Alfasus, sai che non conosco kde, ma una la butto lì. cups è avviato? controlla da terminale con ps aux | grep cups
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631881/
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631883/
<glpiana> Alfasus, cups va quindi non so dirti
<Alfasus> glpiana, grazie. è dura avere assistenza su kubuntu! Ciao
<bulabula> ciao, posso spammare qui un mio post inserito nel forum di ubuntu?
<bulabula> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,468772.0.html eccolo, sono abbastanza disperato :(
<glpiana> bulabula, provali su uno dei giochi che riporta sta guida così vedi se il problema è generico o legato all'emulatore http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/JoystickGenerico
<bulabula> ugh, giochi un po' più leggeri? :S
<bulabula> è solo che ho una connessione che va tipo a 100 Kb/S
<bulabula> provo
<bulabula> sta ancora scaricando...
<bulabula> glpiana, l'ho installato, provo a configurare il joystick da li?
<glpiana> prova. vedi se lì va. giusto per farti un'idea
<bulabula> ok
<bulabula> fico, perchè vedo le altre auto in modalità TV e non la mia?
<bulabula> a parte questo, non va
<bulabula> e c'è sempre il problema che per usare il mouse devo tenere abbassata la levetta analogica
<bulabula> e quindi non posso nemmeno configurare i tasti del joycoso
<glpiana> quindi si comporta allo stesso modo che sull'emulatore?
<bulabula> esatto
<bulabula> e i 3 tasti non funzionano
<bulabula> oddio, sull'emulatore la levetta funziona bene, mi da problemi con il puntatore del mouse
<glpiana> non so aiutarti
<bulabula> pazienza, ci hai provato :)
<glpiana> :)
<bulabula> grazie comunque, spero che mi risponda qualcuno sul forum
<SicilyBoy> Sera :)
<giol> scusate la domanda stupida..ma se creo un file con nano..con che comando lo salvo?
<bobbybong> ctrl o
<giol> grazie.scusa il disturbo
<thesim0> ciao a tutti
<thesim0> sto usando ubuntu su un portatile
<thesim0> per ora tutto ok, solo che ho collegato un secondo monitor all'uscita VGA ma non riesco ad attivarlo, penso dipenda dai driver
<thesim0> cosa consigliate?
<tizbac> thesim0, se hai nvidia apri nvidia-settings
<thesim0> si, una 7300 go
<thesim0> aperto
<napoli> mi servirebbe un aiuto per konnettermi a ubuntu
<Giuseppe_> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 ma non si connette ad internet sia con cavo ethernet sia in modalità wifi. chi mi aiuta? grazie
<bobbybong> Giuseppe_, il router ha il dhcp?
<Giuseppe_> aspetta che guardo se ha dhcp attivo oppure no
<Giuseppe_> bobbybong ops non so come fare , come faccio a vedere se ha attivo dhcp?
<Giuseppe_> bobbybong ops non so come fare , come faccio a vedere se ha attivo dhcp?
<Giuseppe_> io scrivo una frase e me la cambia :(
<bobbybong> solito con un browserdevi conoscere l'ip del router e ti devi loggare al router di
<bobbybong> dcuda
<bobbybong> scusa
<Giuseppe_> ip router è 192.168.1.1
<bobbybong> allora apri firefox e  vai al  192.168.1.1
<bobbybong> qua devi mettere utente e password
<Giuseppe_> ora sono con windows perché appunto non si connette quindi spiegami i vari passaggi cosi riawio pc e awio ubuntu
<Giuseppe_> quindi apro ubuntu poi clicko firefox poi scrivo http://192.168.1.1 poi?
<bobbybong> abilita dhcp con windows
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato la ubuntu 10.10. domanda: per passare alla 11.04 ci son problemi se aggiorno la 10.10? evitando cosi di fornattare e reinstallare? grazie
<Giuseppe_> bobbybong: c'è scritto > impostazione servizio dhcp da 192.168.1.2 a 192.168.1.254
<bobbybong> ok
<Giuseppe_> quindi è attivo giusto?
<bobbybong> è abilitato
<Giuseppe_> bobbybong: ok , come posso risolvere?
<bobbybong> Giuseppe_, di solito le schede ethernet le riconosce al 100%
<bobbybong> linux
<bobbybong> per il wifi qualche casino ma si risolve
<Giuseppe_> infatti è MOLTO strano che non si connette neanche con ethernet , ho provato anche a disabilitare wifi ma senza successo
<bobbybong> Giuseppe_, neanche da live si connetteva?
<Giuseppe_> non ho provato da live :( non ho a portata di mano 1 cd dvd vuoto per poter creare 1 live
<Giuseppe_> l ho installato con wubi
<Giuseppe_> si è installato senza probl , e si avvia senza probl , ma non si connette
<bobbybong> Giuseppe_, non è proprio una vera installazione quella li di wubi
<Giuseppe_> be comunque l'installazione è andata a buon fine e si avvia senza problemi
<bobbybong> avevi gia installato con wubi altre ubuntu e la connessione funzionava?
<bobbybong> altre versioni precedenti
<Giuseppe_> no... magari provo ad installare 10.10?
<Giuseppe_> e poi aggiornarla?
<bobbybong> prova la live prima la prossima volta
<bobbybong> non hai una chiavetta usb vuota?
<Giuseppe_> vbb provo a disinstallare 11.04 ed installlare 1.10 , vediamo se si connette :(
<Giuseppe_> no purtroppo
<Giuseppe_> non ce l ho a portata di mano
<padarotto> buonasera a tutti ragazzi ho un problema ho istallato ubuntu di fianco a windows7 su un netbook ma nn riesco ad avviarlo all'accenzione del computer mi potete dare qualke dritta???? grz
<bobbybong> ! grub | padarotto
<ubot-it> padarotto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sps> buona sera a tutti
<kuix> ;)
<sps> ho un file pdf di cui facendo una sua copia, anche nella sua stessa cartella, mi da errore I/O
<sps> eppure il pdf si apre e legge benissimo
<sps> anche da terminale ho cp: lettura di "mirco.pdf": Errore di input/output
<sps> come posso fare? Aiuto!!!!
<bobbybong> sps prova a creare una cartella e a cancellarla se non te lo fa fare hai il filesystem incasinato
<Holden> sps, prova: cat mirco.pdf > copia.pdf
<sps> beh di cartelle ne posso creare e rinominarle come voglio e quante ne voglio
<sps> e così pure sugli altri file tutto è ok
<sps> Holden, dici da terminale?
<Holden> sps, si, dalla cartella in cui risiede il file
<sps> Holden, pare abbia magicamente funzionato, ma cosa era che faceva storie?
<Holden> sps, probabilmente sbagliavi il comando cp, oppure hai qualche problema nel filesystem. se vuoi facciamo un check
<OverMe> sps, da terminale che comando davi?
<sps> Holden, ho fatto così: cp mirco.pdf mirco2.pdf  cp: lettura di "xxx.xml": Errore di input/output
<sps> Holden, ma il check dura molto?
<OverMe> xxx.xml?
<sps> Ah si ho copiato male!!
<Holden> sps, se hai ext4 al max 20 minuti, comunque dipende dalle dimensioni delle partizioni e da quanti dati hai
<sps> Holden, si ho ubuntu 10.04 lts. In effetti mi capita spesso all'accensione di vedere il sistema che fa un controllo del sistema, ci mette circa 30 s a finire e poi parte tranquillamente
<sps> lo fa una voltA
<sps> OGNI TANTO
<sps> lo fa una volta ogni tanto, diciamo una al mese
<Holden> sps, metti su pastebin l'out di questo comando:  sudo blkid; sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1
<sps> Holden, mi devo preoccupare per l'hard disk?
<Holden> sps, non credo, ma fammi vedere cosa dice quel comando
<sps> Holden, ma sono due i comandi?
<Holden> si, ma c'è un ; puoi scriverli di seguito come li ho scritti io, fai copia/incolla
<sps> non accade nulla con una masterizzazione in corso?
<Holden> no
<sps> Holden, mi dai l'indirizzo di pastebin che non ricordo dove trovarlo?
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sps> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632004/
<Holden> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda4
<sps> Holden, comunque ho tre parizioni: Win7(NTFS), DATI(NTFS), Ubuntu
<Holden> ↑ passami questo sps
<Holden> si me ne sono accorto
<sps> Holden, ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632005/
<sps> Holden, allora c'è qualche problema?
<Holden> sps, no, il check che vedi ogni tanto è il controllo periodico che lui fa su questa partizione, ogni 26 montaggi
<sps> E allora a cosa è dovuto il problema riscontrato? Dal check è tutto regolare?
<Holden> sps, non saprei, se rifai la copia succede ancora?
<sps> Holden, un attimo che provo
<sps> Holden, ho fatto un po' di prove sia sull'originale che le copie, e pare tutto bene
<sps> quindi ogni 26 montaggi è tutto regolare il check?
<Holden> ok, se puoi riavviare facciamo comunque il test, tanto eri a 21 montaggi e fra poco arrivavi a 26 sps
<viscontemax> 2 mesi per configurare la connessione wirless............. rinuncio a ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<edmael> Buonasera
<sps> e facciamo il test!
<Holden> sps, nel terminale dai questo comando: sudo tune2fs -C 30 /dev/sda4
<sps> Holden, ovviamente devo fermarmi con gli altri programmi?
<Holden> sps, no, dai il comando, appena hai finito il tuo lavoro riavvia
<sps> Benissimo, i secondo e vado
<sps> Holden, allora do il comando?
<Holden> sps, si
<sps> Holden, è uscito questo: tune2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<sps> Impostazione del numero attuale di mount a 30
<Holden> perfetto, riavvia e lui farà un check del fs
<sps> sps, riavvio, a dopo
<sps> Holden ho riavviato, ma non mi pare abbia fatto il check
<Holden> sps, fa vedere: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda4
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema di ubuntu 10.10  su un monitor aggiuntivo
<lusuhard> nell'impostazione di estensione del desktop, le finestre e i menu appaiono come oscurati su entrambi gli schermi
<lusuhard> posso anche aspettare se qualcuno ha voglia, basta che mi diciate che mi darete una mano e io aspetto fino a che non siete liberi
<sps> Holden, ecco qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/632021/
<Holden> sps, vero, non l'ha fatto...strano. fai vedere: cat /etc/fstab
<lusuhard> nessuno che mi possa dare una mano?
<sps> Holden, da notare che il mount count è adesso a 31! Perché
<sps> ?
<Holden> sps, certo perchè noi abbiamo impostato il numero di mount a 30, ma poi tu hai riavviato e lui ha montato nuovamente il fs, quindi 31
<Holden> sps, il problema è che doveva vedere che 30>26 e fare il check
<sps> Holden, ho capito, comunque: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/632026/
<sps> Holden, cos'è quell'error-remount?
<lusuhard> qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi a resettare le impostazioni e la memorizzazione dello schermo aggiuntivo???
<Holden> errors=remount-ro, se ci sono errori rimonta in sola lettura sps. mi pare ok anche fstab. hai riavviato normalmente no?
<lusuhard> qualcuno sa dove si vanno a depositare nel sistema e mi aiuta a resettarle? credo che abbia sbagliato l'identificazione del monitor aggiuntivo e ora mi da problemi
<sps> Holden, certo che ho riavviato normalmente!
<lusuhard> vi prego è fondamentale che mi funzioni correttamente, mi serve per fare la tesi
<sps> lusuhard, forse da preferenze->Monitor
<Holden> sps, ubuntu 10.04?
<lusuhard> sps ho già tentato tutto da quella parte
<sps> Holden, si è ubuntu 10.04 lts
<lusuhard> vorrei provare a cancellare le informazioni sul monitor che si sono memorizzate nel sistema, visto che mi dice essere di una marca diversa
<sps> lusuhard, forse dico una fesseria ma forse è il file Xorg...bho....
<lusuhard> c'è qualcosa di simile a windows, una tabella delle device riconosciute da cui andare a fare il reset?
<sps> Holden, ma adesso se riavvio mi fa il check? se no, quando me lo farà?
<bobbybong> lusuhard, hai staccato il monitor aggiuntivo e riavviato?
<lusuhard> bobbybong ho riavviato... ma non ho provato a fare il riavvio con il monitor staccato, dici che possa funzionare?
<bobbybong> staccalo
<Holden> sps, dovrebbe farlo, doveva farlo anche prima. ho usato spesso questo metodo di aumentare il mount count ed ha sempre funzionato
<lusuhard> bobbybong ok provo con il riavvio a monito staccato
<lusuhard> a tra poco
<sps> Holden, provo a riavviare?
<Holden> sps, visto che devo riavviare comunque, provo un attimo a farlo io
<sps> Holden, allora aspetto
<Holden> sps, prima http://pastebin.com/hSdUhKMN ero a 26, adesso ho impostato a 31 (il mio max è 30) http://pastebin.com/2eD16jAA
<Holden> sps, ora provo a riavviare e dovrei ottenere un check
<lusuhard> bobbybong ho riavviato con il monitor staccato
<lusuhard> bobbybong provo a ricollegarlo ora o faccio un altro riavvio?
<lusuhard> bobbybong mi ha lasciato
<sps> Holden, allora l'ha fatta?
<Holden> sps, si, infatti ora sono di nuovo ad 1 http://pastebin.com/xENBzL2M , ho anche io lucid
<bobbybong> pensavo che avevi un portatile e il monitor aggiutor del portatilentivo ti aveva scombinato la risoluzione del moni
<lusuhard> si ho un portatile
<lusuhard> ma non è questo quello che è successo
<lusuhard> il monitor aggiuntivo vorrei usarlo come desktop estes
<lusuhard> ma seppure la funzione "schermi clonati" o "schermo singolo" su tutti e due vada perfettamente, quando metto desktop esteso, tutte le fineste e i menumi diventano grigio scuro
<sps> Holden, e quindi?
<bobbybong> lusuhard, non avrai una scheda video succesivamente potente
<Holden> sps, fsck --help funziona
<lusuhard> no no, fino ad oggi ha funzionato benissimo sui videoproiettori che ho connesso e anche su questo monitor
<Holden> ?
<bobbybong> sufficentemente*
<lusuhard> è successo ora e non è un problema di scheda video, le finestre diventano grige, ma non perchè si impalla l'elaborazione, semplicemente si coloranao di grigio
<sps> Holden, ha dato questo: http://pastebin.com/7RUGMMQg
<Holden> sps, ok corretto.
<sps> Holden, comunque ritornando al file di prima adesso ho un errore con la sua masterizzazione: adesso la sua copia l'ho rinominata e masterizzando con brasero ho questo errore:
<lusuhard> ho notato una cosa, succede solo se imposto due risoluzioni differenti
<sps> Holden, ovvero il file log di brasero dice: http://pastebin.com/HrPKb3YN
<sps> Holden, sto pdf mi da ancora problemi, che era quello di prima, BraseroGenisoimage stderr: /usr/bin/genisoimage: No such file or directory. Invalid node - '/Fisica_genericaII/UNDERSTANDING_PHYSICS-(Cassidy-Holton)Springer'.
<lusuhard> ok allora buona notte e grazie a sps e bobbybong
<Holden> sps, facciamo così, dai questo comando: sudo touch /forcefsck
<sps> Holden, ma non è successo nulla
<Holden> sps, lo so, ora riavvia, dovrebbe fare il check
<sps> Holden, adesso riavvia
<sps> Holden, riavviato ed HA fatto il check
<Holden> sps, fammi vedere: cat /var/log/boot.log
<sps> Holden, ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/632037/
<Holden> sps, ok, stavolta l'ha controllato e non ha detto nulla, quindi non dovrebbero esserci errori
<Holden> chissà perchè prima non l'ha controllato, a me diceva http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/632038/
<Holden> sps, quel file di prima era messo in / , prova a metterlo nella tua home. occhio anche a permessi e proprietario sps
<sps> Holden, l'ho messo in Scrivania e va tutto bene, senza permessi e nulla, però di masterizzare non ne vuole sapere
<sps> Perché
<sps> ?
<Holden> sps, fai un ls -l su questo file, vediamo
<sps> cioè devo dare ls -l e il mome del file, nella cartella dove è messo?
<sps> Holden, ricorda che è messo in DATI e quindi è in NTFS
<Holden> sps, AH, e certo allora, copialo sulla tua partizione linux
<sps> Holden, si su scrivania va tranquillamente
<Holden> ok, ls -l $HOME/Scrivania/nomefile
<sps> Holden, prima ho cancellato l'originale passatomi, ho copiato in scrivania e passato di nuovo nella cartella
<Holden> sps, mi son perso, dov'era prima, dov'è ora?
<sps> dando ls -l nome.file, dice: bash: errore di sintassi vicino il simbolo non atteso "("
<Holden> sps, usa tab per autocompletare il nome
<Holden> ls -l <metti l'iniziale del nome e premi TAB>
<sps> Holden, cioè non devo usare parentesi?
<Holden> no, autocompleta, bash sa come fare
<sps> però il comando l'ho dato per il file in DATI, non in quella su scrivania
<Holden> no, devi farlo per quello in Scrivania
<sps> Holden, dice la stessa cosa. Però io non ho capito cosa ha detto per risolvere
<sps> Holden, non devo usare parentesi?
<Holden> sps, il problema è che quel nome contiene delle parentesi e devi proteggerle con \ o mettere il nome tra ' e '
<sps> Holden, dopo vari tentativi l'ho rinominato mirco.pdf e dice: -rwxrwxrwx 1 saverio saverio 52814260 2011-06-24 22:30 mirco.pdf
<Holden> sps, chmod -x mirco.pdf
<sps> Holden, ma non è successo nulla
<Holden> sps, anzi chmod 644 mirco.pdf
<Holden> sps, fai ls -l di nuovo
<sps> Holden, fatto: -rw-r--r-- 1 saverio saverio 52814260 2011-06-24 22:30 mirco.pdf
<Holden> perfetto
<sps> Holden, vuoi vedere che era qualcosa di super protetto?
<Holden> sps, no credo fossero le parentesi il problema, o il fatto che era sulla partizione NTFS
<Holden> sps, md5sum mirco.pdf
<sps> Holden, che significano -rxrr....
<Holden> sps, sono i permessi del file
<sps> Holden, dice: 5eda5ef9fadd0b60f801499952229a79  mirco.pdf
<Holden> ok, lo legge, a posto
<sps> Holden, e che permessi vuole? Che sono quei numeri e lettere?
<Holden> !comandi
<Holden> il bot dorme -.-
<sps> cioé?
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Holden> ↑ è tutto spiegato li
<Holden> anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile#chmod
<sps> Holden, si ma questi numeri 5eda5ef9fadd0b60f801499952229a79
<Holden> sps, no, quella era solo una prova per vedere se potevi leggere il file, è il checksum
<Holden> sps, secondo google è questo libro http://library.nu/docs/LUHN6FBYPV/Understanding%20Physics
<Holden> ed è intatto, infatti la firma è corretta
<sps> Holden, ma quel check sum è qualcosa legato a google? Che firma? Come fai a vederlo?
<Holden> sps, hmm, qui siamo OT, ora che ti funziona puoi provare a masterizzarlo. se hai altre domande passa in chat
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sps> Holden, per andare in chat dove vado?
<Holden> #ubuntu-it-chat
<sps> Holden, ok ci sono
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-25
<esulu> we
<esulu> scusatemi come si puo accedere alla lista di tutto quello che ha fatto un utente di ubuntu?
<ptux> salve a tutti
<ptux> ho un problema con libreoffice.
<ptux> quando cerco di aprire un documento me lo apre con il gestore degli archivi compressi invece che nell'editor tradizionale.
<ptux> aprendo /usr/bin/libreoffice da terminale, la suite si apre, ma le applicazioni (writer, calc, base, etc.) risultano disabilitate, benché installate.
<ptux> qualche indicazione?
<edmael> Cosa intendi con "disabilitate"?
<ptux> intendo che i pulsanti delle applicazioni sono grigi e non possono essere selezionati.
<edmael> La metto sul brutale: hai provato a reinstallare libreoffice?
<enzotib> ptux: lowriter parte? a mano intendo
<ptux> enzotib, intendi il writer di libreoffice?
<enzotib> ptux: sì, intendo questo, scrivi in un terminale "lowriter" e premi invio
<ptux> enzotib, no. lowriter restituisce un errore di comando non trovato...
<enzotib> ptux: ma hai un installazioni di ubuntu 11.04 normale, o cosa?
<ptux> ho una lucid
<enzotib> lucid con libreoffice?
<ptux> sì, avevo scaricato libreoffice dal sito ufficiale.
<enzotib> e allora vai a chiedere al sito ufficiale :)
<edmael> ptux: installato con i .deb o con un ppa?
<ptux> mmh, mi pare coi deb... ma non ricordo con esattezza perché ormai è un po' che l'ho su..
<edmael> io proverei a rimuovere tutto e reinstallare, di solito è una cosa che funziona. Altrimenti chiedi altrove o aspetta altri, purtroppo non ho mai avuto questo problema e non saprei cosa può essere (quel "comando non trovato" mi puzza parecchio tra l'altro).
<ptux> enzotib, che tu sappia ci sono repo di libreoffice per lucid? così poi magari chiedo a quelli dei repo ;)
<enzotib> ptux: provo a controllare, non credo però, al massimo qualche ppa
<enzotib> ptux: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<enzotib> ptux: oppure sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa (dovrebbe essere equivalente)
<ptux> grazie enzotib
<nicotano> buongiorno
<ptux> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao ptux
<ptux> enzotib, intanto ho risolto!! finalmente tutto è tornato a funzionare, anche se la grafica è diversa.
<enzotib> ptux: vabbè, funziona comunque
<ptux> sì, ed è quel che importa ;)
<sps> buon giorno chi mi da una mano ad avere dei permessi su un file pdf che non è possibile nè copiare nè altro?
<nicotano> sps, dov'è questo file .pdf
<clakes> man chown
<sps> dando ls -l fishbane.pdf
<sps> -rwxrwxrwx 1 saverio saverio 959276333 2010-11-07 17:00 fishbane.pdf
<nicotano> perché credi sia un problema di permessi se il file è nella tua home?
<sps_> nicotano, non è nella mia home ma su una partizione NTFS
<sps_> clakes, ma man chown che fa?
<clakes> chown -v saverio:saverio /path/to/file.pdf
<ptux> sps, ma coi permessi 777 non dovresti avere problemi.
<clakes> man chown ti fa esplodere la partizione
<ptux> man chown è la manpage del comando con cui si assegnano i permessi!
<clakes> nah... man(uale) (del comando) chown
<ptux> sps_, man man ;)
<sps_> allora che comandi dovrei dare da terminale?
<clakes> è evidente che non hai montato la partizione ntfs in read/write
<nicotano> sps_,  copia con sudo cp dalla partiione ntfs alla tua home
<sps_> ma in tale cartella su partizione NTFS ci sono circa 30 file, solo questo file è bloccato
<sps_> nicotano, provo subito
<ptux> che significa bloccato? che non te lo copia o che non te lo apre?
<ptux> banalmente: hai un reader per pdf?
<clakes> viene da pensare che l'abbia creato su windows =)
<sps_> ecco cosa dice con sudo cp:
<sps_> cp: lettura di "fishbane.pdf": Errore di input/output
<clakes> hm, file corrottino, mi vien da pensare allora
<sps_> allora, mi spiego subito: devo masterizzare un dvd con i file di questa cartella presente su partizione NTFS
<sps_> quando masterizzo mi dice che c'è un problema proprio per questo file: sempre errore I/O
<clakes> se gli altri file hanno gli stessi permessi e riesci a manipolarli, un errore del genere indica al 99% un file danneggiato
<sps_> gli altri file non danno problemi, questo è segnalato da brasero
<sps_> il file si apre benissimo, però se provo a salvare una copia, non ne vuole sapere
<sps_> se il file fosse corrotto non dovevo neanche poterlo leggere, invece questo lo si legge benissimo
<clakes> no, non necessariamente
<sps_> ieri sera mi è capitata la stessa cosa con un'altro file della stessa cartella
<clakes> anche se 'saverio' non credo suona come un gruppo, ma non dovrebbe essere un problema
<sps_> qui mi hanno detto che era problemi di salvataggio, filesystem ecc...
<clakes> filesystem danneggiato mi sa
<sps_> poi un certo Holden, pazientemente mi ha fatto fare il check di tutto e dopo un po' siamo arrivati alla conclusione che non c'erano giusti permessi sul file
<sps_> mi ha sbloccato il file ed adesso brasero non me lo indica più tra gli errori di masterizzazione
<clakes> non penso proprio, ma a scanso d'equivoci: chown -v saverio /path/to/file/file.pdf
<sps_> stamattina però, riprovando la masterizzazione mi sono accorto che fishbane.pdf si comporta uguale
<sps_> Holden, ricordo mi fece usare cat per sbloccare il file, e poi chmod
<sps_> adesso però non ricordo bene la sequenza e le opzioni dei comandi
<sps_> il filesystem l'ho controllato ieri sera ed è tutto ok!!
<sps_> questa volta se provo a dare cat fishbane.pdf >copia.pdf dice sempre errore I/O. C'è qualche opzione da dare?
<sps_> clackes, non ho capito la sintassi del comando chown
<sps_> Holden ricordo che col comando cat sbloccò il file nel senso che riuscì a fare una copia e sposterla dove volevo, e quindi nella home, poi di là con chmod diede i permessi giusti per lasciarlo masterizzare, così l'ho riportato nella cartella di partenza in NTFS ed adesso è ok
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<alnuvola> ho un problema grave con un portatile eeepc nn riesco ad installare ubuntu perchè mi da un errore di input/output su hd qualcuno sa consigliarmi come fare un controllo dell hd ora mi trovo in live
<alnuvola> grazie dell'attenzione
<alnuvola> :)
<sps_> clackes, nicotano, qualche soluzione? Ho provato a copiarlo sulla scrivania, ma appare con un lucchetto, cosa posso provare?
<filo1234> sps_: se lo copi da root o con sudo è normale che ci sia il lucchetto
<sps_> filo1234, va bene ma adesso è su partizione linux, per sbloccarlo che comandi devo dare?
<bobbybong> alnuvola, un hdisk tradizionale o sd
<sps_> ho dato sudo chmod 644 fishbane.pdf ma pare non sia cambiato nulla
<filo1234> sps_: ls -l fishbane.pdf
<sps_> filo1234,ecco: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 117829632 2011-06-25 10:11 fishbane.pdf
<filo1234> sps_: sudo chown $USER.$USER fishbane.pdf
<sps_> filo1234, devo dare proprio quel comando così come scritto?
<Archibugio> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> si
<Archibugio> qualcuno di vuoi mi può aiutare?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | Archibugio
<ubot-it> Archibugio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sps_> filo1234, il lucchetto è scomparso ma il file su scrivania non si apre come quello sulla partizione NTFS
<Archibugio> ok fino a ieri riuscivo a fare partire gli x-executable semplicemente con un doppio click, oggi ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu perchè mi si era incasinato il wi-fi e non funzionano più
<filo1234> sps_: cioè?
<filo1234> sps_: se non si apre mi sa che quel file è corrotto
<Archibugio> è lo stesso che usavo anche ieri
<Archibugio> ho provato anche a riscaricarlo
<sps_> filo1234, mentre il file sulla partizione NTFS si legge tranquillamente, la sua copia sbloccata su Scrivania dice che c'è un errore e non si apre
<Archibugio> e scompattarlo e il risultato è lo stesso
<filo1234> sps_: copialo nuovamente senza sudo
<sps_> filo1234, il fatto è questo: anche se faccio copia e incolla di questo file nella stessa cartella in NTFS mi da errore I/O, però solo per questo file, gli altri non danno questo problema
<sps_> insomma questo file non si riesce proprio a spostarlo!
<filo1234> sps_: tu hai problemi con il FS
<Archibugio> nessuno che sa dirmi cosa fare con gli executable per linux che non partono più?
<filo1234> Archibugio: capire di cosa parli magari...cosa intendi scusa? i file sono eseguibili? hai dato i permessi di esecuzione ai file di cui parli?
<sps_> ieri sera mi è capitata la stessa cosa con un altro file. Stessissimo problema! Poi con Holden ho risolto
<Archibugio> si ho spuntato nelle proprietà fai partire come eseguibile
<Archibugio> ma nulla
<sps_> filo1234, allora ricontrolliamo il filesystem,....anche se l'ho fatto proprio ieri sera
<filo1234> sps_: lo so ma se hai sempre lo stesso problema, qualcosa non va
<sps_> diciamo che sono file scaricati da torrent e quindi non è nuovo che capitano questi problemi
 * nicotano saluta
<sps_> filo1234, comunque adesso il file di ieri sera non dà più problemi
<sps_> filo1234, cosa dovrei fare per controllare il fs?
<filo1234> sps_: rileggi il log di eri sera...e rifai quello che ti ha fatto fare Holden
<filo1234>  http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<sps_> filo1234, mi serve quello che è scritto prima di questo: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/06/25/%23ubuntu-it.html
<filo1234> sps_: be guarda il log del giorno prima
<sps_> filo1234, ho trovato qua: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/06/24/%23ubuntu-it.html
<filo1234> ovvero del 24...
<sps_> filo1234, comunue era ieri sera, sono stato fino alle 0:30
<sps_> il primo sblocco lo diede con cat mirco.pdf > copia.pdf
<sps_> ma stamattina con l'altro file non funziona
<alnuvola> dato che il mio hd nn funge sto provando ad installare ubuntu su una sd
<alnuvola> ma poi il grub si configura da solo
<alnuvola> portatile eeepc
<sps_> filo1234, se apro il file e provo a salvare una copia su Scrivania lo fa ma all'apertura di tale copia dice:
<sps_> Failed to read the document catalog, se invece lo provo a spostare dice: Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: Errore di input/output
<sps_> se provo a andare su Proprietà->Permessi c'è l'opzione Consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma, ma non si può togliere  l'opzione. Perché?
<sps_> se la tolgo si rimette immediatamente
<sps_> allora devo proprio arrendermi, nessuno ha qualche ultimo suggerimento da propormi?
<sps_> file cancellato!!
<franco> ciao, mi date una mano: ho installato 11.04 e non riesco a collegarmi a mia rete wifi con wpa2, mi richiede sempre e solo la wep :(
<franco> e non ho wep ma wpa2!
<lonejack> sto usando 11.04 ho lanciato cryptkeeper. Nella barra in alto non viene fuori l'icona
<lonejack> come faccio a farlo partire?
<sakuragno> buongiorno a tutti. ho un problema sto usando xubuntu 10 (quindi in base ubuntu 10.10)  non monta più i cd nè i dvd. chi mi aiuta?
<Irmo> salve ragazzi, stò cercando di installare permanentemente ubuntu su una usb 16 gb, solo, per non perdere l'utilità di trasferimento files etc volevo impostare la cartella home come partizione ntfs (per vedere i film sul Wii, scambiare file con gente winzozzosa etc) il punto è che facendo così non posso far impostare lo spazio in automatico... avento un totale di 16 gb come mi consigliate di dividere fra swap, system e home?
<Irmo> mi conviene disabilitare aggiornamenti etc? e sopratutto, dato che molti aggeggi (vedi il wii) leggono solo la partizione primaria, devo mettere la ntfs come primo driver? e in quel caso, dove finirebbe grub?
<Astaruf> ciao a tutti
<Astaruf> ho ubuntu 10.04 e utilizzando amule 2.2.6 dopo un tot (circa 10/20 minuti) crasha continuamente. ho trovato una piccola soluzione che fa sì che quando amule crasha il processo si riavvii da solo ma perdo tutte le code di download.. avete idea del perchè questi crash??
<Astaruf> nessun aiuto?
<Holden> Astaruf, avvialo da terminale e vedi se quando va in crash emette un messaggio di errore
<Astaruf> comandi?
<Astaruf> !
<Irmo> quanta swap e quanto file system mi conviene lasciare (esclusa la home che devo mettere su una partizione ntfs) per un installazione ubuntu su una usb 16gb
<Irmo> ?
<lp_> come faccio ad aggiornare un programma in ubuntu?
<nicola_> ciao
<nicola_> sto' cercando di scaricare silverlight
<nicola_> ma mi dà
<nicola_> moonlight
<nicola_> fatto il downoad mi dice che è impossibile istallare il programma poichè non capibile con firefox4.0
<nicola_> ragazzi????
<seawolf> we nicola_ firefox 4 ,sicuro?
<nicola_> me lo dice
<nicola_> c'è tipo una finestra che mi dice questo
<nicola_> ho ubuntu 11.04
<seawolf> sulla natty 11.04 è stato aggiornato a alla 5 firefox
<lp_> ciao come faccio a cambiar ela lingua da inglese a italiano in deja dup?
<nicola_> come faccio a capire
<nicola_> comunque non mi apre il download
<nicola_> no il dowload scusa
<seawolf> in ff nel menù aiuto
<nicola_> l'istallazione direttamente da firefox
<seawolf> clicca su informazioni su firefox
<nicola_> dove?
<nicola_> ah ok
<seawolf> nei menù,io li ho classici,forse te hai il pulsante unico,cerca li
<nicola_> mi dice 4.0
<nicola_> synaptic
<seawolf> ma,non ti sono apparsi gli aggiornamenti ?
<nicola_> ubuntu software
<nicola_> si
<nicola_> alcuni li ho fatti alri no
<nicola_> mi dice componenti aggiuntivi
<seawolf> mi ricordo comunque che silver su ff4 si installava
<nicola_> da dove lo piglio?
<seawolf> e con firefox 5 che bisogna usare un workaround
<nicola_> cos'è un workaraound
<nicola_> moi puoi aiutare una ttimo
<seawolf> un trucchetto
<nicola_> come è più facile
<nicola_> 4.0 o 5.0
<seawolf> tipo sul sito della rai,ti dice di installarlo e ti indirizza alla pag
<seawolf> prova così,in firefox nuova scheda e digita about:config -> nuovo booleano -> nome "extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0" -> valore "false"
<nicola_> mi scrivi
<nicola_> proprio quello solo che devo scrivere
<nicola_> poi il valore ce lo metto dopo?
<seawolf> digita about:config nella barra indirizzi
<seawolf> nicola_ poi click dx  nuovo booleano -> nome "extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0" -> valore "false"
<nicola_> ma mi apre sempre google
<seawolf> cancella la barra
<nicola_> di navigazione?
<nicola_> che barra
<seawolf> si togli http://www.google ad esempio e digita about:config
<nicola_> ma se lo apro come url?
<nicola_> ok
<nicola_> fatto
<nicola_> seawolf che devo fare poi?
<nicola_> che vuol dire click dx
<seawolf> tasto destro del mouse
<nicola_> dove?
<seawolf> in mezzo alla pag. dove ci stanno le varie stringhe
<MarconM> z
<MarconM> bon giorno
<nicola_> ok
<nicola_> fatto e ora?
<seawolf> riavvia firefox e prova se ora fa ancora storie per la compatibilità
<nicola_> grazie seawolf
<nicola_> stà procedendo benisssimo ;)
<seawolf> bene
<seawolf> vedi nella scheda componenti aggiuntivi ,ora ti segnala che il controllo compatibilità è disattivato,se lo attivi poi credo disabiliti ancora silverlight,
<seawolf> perciò in futuro prima di installare qualche componente informati se è compatibile
<nicola_> ah ok
<nicola_> perchè dovrei attivarlo?
<nicola_> che fa questa cosa?
<nicola_> seawolf
<seawolf> siccome ci sono tante versioni di firefox e di addon
<nicola_> un attimo
<seawolf> per vari sistemi operativi,ci sono addon che funzionano solo su firefox per windows
<nicola_> si vede pero' mi dice che non ho un ''ful support for this application''...''there is some incompitibilities''
<seawolf> se clicchi su attiva il controllo vedrai che la stringa che hai creato prima extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0 cambierà valore in true
<seawolf> be quello dipende da silverlight,quello per linux è la 3,molti siti usano la versione 4
<nicola_> da dove lo attivo il controllo...
<nicola_> ma poi mi serve sempre disattivato giusto?
<seawolf> nel tuo caso pare di,ti ripeto io con firefox 4,non ho avuto questi problemi con silver
<seawolf> *sì
<seawolf> nicola_ se lo dovessi riattivare,basta che torni a cambiare extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0 in false
<nicola_> ok grazie
<nicotano> salve
<nicola_> una cosa l'ultima seawolf
<nicola_> ho installato anche i codec di microsoft
<nicola_> non è che mi danno conflito volevo dirimuoverli sai come?
<nicola_> di silverligh
<pippo-66> salve a tutti
<pippo-66> volevo porvi un quesito
<seawolf> nicola_ per i codec basta cancellare la dir ~/.mozilla/plugins/moonlight/
<nicola_> scusa come?
<nicola_> dove devo andare?
<nicotano> nicola_, guarda nella tua home prima attiva la visualizzazione file nascosti ctrl+h
<pippo-66> stamattina ho installato per la prima volta ubuntu 11 , purtroppo io navigo in analogico .
<seawolf> con il filemanager, tipo nautilus
<seawolf> nella tua home
<pippo-66> mi ritrovo un programma che per renderlo completamente in italiano ha bisogno di collegarsi in rete
<pippo-66> ed io non posso farlo
<pippo-66> che posso fare
<nicola_> scusa ho due sottocartelle
<nicola_> in plugons --> moonlight
<nicotano> pippo-66, vai da un amico che ha connessione adsl
<nicola_> cosa elimino
<nicola_> plugin?- oppure moonlight dentro plugin
<seawolf> la dir moonlight/ ,quando vorrai togliere silver
<nicola_> sai qualche altro trucco?
<nicola_> me lo scarica da solo
<nicola_> i codec microsoft
<seawolf> vado,motogp time,ciao
<nicola_> ciao)
<adriano> ciao a tutti
<adriano> qualkuno mi legge
<nicotano> !qualcuno | adriano
<ubot-it> adriano: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicotano> !nokappa | adriano
<ubot-it> adriano: www.nokappa.it
<adriano> cosa nicotano
<nicotano> adriano, visto che ti ho risposto vuol dire che ti si legge
<adriano> vorrei sapere un antivirus completo x ubuntu
<nicotano> devi mettere un server di posta per smistare poi a windows?  altrimenti non ti serve
<nicotano> !antivirus | adriano
<ubot-it> adriano: antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<adriano> no per ubuntu ce un sito che mi manda dei file spia
<adriano> scusate una domanda come un moderatore di una chat doppo avermi bannato ce la fa sempre a rintraciarmi anche se cambio indirizzo ip
<mnemonik> adriano, mi nonno direbbe:" i misteri dell'informatica"
<sakuragno> non riesco a riprodurre dvd con vlc (ma anche con parole media player) esempio, dvd originale killbill2 vedo solo il menu iniziale di selezione della lingua.. ma premo e poi non succede nulla
<sakuragno> dopo la schermata warning bla bla dvd area
<nicotano> sakuragno, hai installato libdvdcss2 ?
<sakuragno> hm vedo subito
<sakuragno> (però ho installato tutto il pacchetto codec gstreamer e anke libvdread4
<nicotano> quello è a parte
<sakuragno> ok, controllo subito, grazie :D
<sakuragno> se lo cerco nel synaptic mi da come installato xubuntu-restricted-extras
<sakuragno> immagino sia lì quella lib
<nicotano> sakuragno, vedi se hai questo lbdvdread4.
<sakuragno> si si questo ce l'ho
<sakuragno> sicuro
<nicotano> sakuragno,  leggi qui al paragrafo impostazione regione   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari?highlight=%28dvd%29
<bobbybong> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh sakuragno
<sakuragno> ehy eccomi scusa ma se di libdvdread ho il 4 perkè installare il tr?
<sakuragno> tre?
<bobbybong> dai quel comando se vuoi installare libdvdcss2
<sakuragno> ok
<Steeler> c'è aria di ripping ehehehe
<madadam1> ragazzi è possibile creare una condivisione samba tra un pc ubuntu e un mac collegati tramite uno switch?
<madadam1> entrambi sono collegati ad un modem adsl
<sakuragno> (con totem xine funziona °_° mitico!)
<sakuragno> do un okkio a region set
<nicotano> !nokappa | sakuragno,  dai uno sguardo anche
<ubot-it> sakuragno,  dai uno sguardo anche: www.nokappa.it
<sakuragno> sCusate :D
<sakuragno> non mi è chiara la questione del regionset...
<sakuragno> cioè l'ho installato ma a che dovrebbe servire? i dvd sono tutti italiani mi auguro
<sakuragno> drive plays discs from region(s): 1, mask=0xFE dovrebbe andare bene così no?
<bobbybong> sakuragno, lascia stare puoi cambiare region set solo poche volte poi il lettore dvd si blocca all'ultima scielta
<sakuragno> °_° brutta cosa ma perkè?
<bobbybong> fai una ricerca con google e leggi
<sakuragno> ho letto che sono solo 4 volte :D ok  ma che camorra
<sakuragno> grazie arrivederci attutti
 * nicotano saluta
<Astaruf> Holden, ha crashato amule
<Astaruf> ci sei?
<dario_> Ciao a tutti
<Holden> Astaruf, e cosa dice?
<Astaruf> porca miseriaccia
<Astaruf> ho copiato e chiuso il terminale
<Astaruf> Ð;ë	å
<Astaruf> sta roba esce fuori
<Astaruf> cmq dopo averlo avviato
<Astaruf> non da errori strani
<Astaruf> dice semplicemente
<Astaruf> killed
<Astaruf> Holden
<Holden> Astaruf, si?
<Astaruf> non da errori
<Astaruf> da terminale
<Astaruf> diceva killed
<Holden> nei log di sistema non c'è nulla?
<Astaruf> qual'è il log di sistema
<Holden> dmesg, syslog, kernlog, messages
<Holden> kern.log*
<jule> ciao ho installato manualmente la pennetta huawei e 352 su ubuntu 10.04 configurato la connessione etc etc appare in nm solo che come faccio per connettermi cliccando su wind-nonbusiness non va, credito c´e´ pin tolto, provata su windows e funziona. aiuto per favore sono giorni che perdo tempo fra guide online e chat e nn ho risolto niente... mi sento di aver buttato 80 euro... aiuto
<Astaruf> e dove le trovo qst cose
<Holden> Astaruf, /var/log
<Astaruf> che faccio ti posto dmesg?
<Astaruf> Holden, ho trovato questo
<jule> ciao ho installato manualmente la pennetta huawei e 352 su ubuntu 10.04 configurato la connessione etc etc appare in nm solo che come faccio per connettermi cliccando su wind-nonbusiness non va, credito c´e´ pin tolto, provata su windows e funziona. aiuto per favore sono giorni che perdo tempo fra guide online e chat e nn ho risolto niente... mi sento di aver buttato 80 euro... aiuto
<madadam1> scusate, ho un pc con ubuntu collegato via cavo ad uno switch con un mac, come devo configurarli in modo da poter condividere servizi server da ubuntu? sono entrambi connessi ad un modem tramite lo switch.
<veleno79> ciao
<veleno79> ho scaricato lo script "prova" che mi da l'errore  ./prova: 15: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<veleno79> immagino che è un errore di sintassi e che la parentesi non è corretta... alla linea 15? è giusto?
<veleno79> ok.. da prove che sto facendo sembra sia corretto... la linea che mi da errore è questa:    TIMESTORUN=$[ ( $RANDOM % 15 ) + 1 ]
<veleno79> ma non riesco a capire che c'è di sbagliato :(
<veleno79> qualcuno mi darebbe una mano 2 minuti x cortesia?
<keyo> Ciao a tutti..... mi sapete spiegare cosa siano beryl e Compiz Fusion? grazie :)
<bobbybong> keyo, google lo sa :)
<keyo> ok..... leggendo ho capito che Compiz Fusion è una versione aggiornata di beryil giusto?
<Holden> veleno79, probabilmente volevi scrivere TIMESTORUN=$(( ( $RANDOM % 15 ) + 1 ))
<Holden> madadam1, riesci a pingare i pc?
<keyo> ma compiz fusion e possibile istallarlo su ubuntu 11.04$?
<keyo> nessuno?
<sant0> ciao, vorrei provare gnome 3 ma non vorrei usare ppa
<sant0> come lo installo senza fare casini?
<sant0> altra cosa, come si abilitano gli effetti visivi? io la voce Sistema → Preferenze → Aspetto → Effetti visivi. non ce l'ho
<d4vey> sant0, mi sono appena connesso... Non so se già qualcuno ti sta rispondendo... parli di ubuntu+gnome?
<sant0> d4vey, esatto
<d4vey> allora... gli effetti sono gestiti da compiz, pacchetto che tu credo abbia già installato
<sant0> d4vey, aspetta che verifico
<d4vey> per impostarli, devi installarti il pacchetto (aspetta cerco il nome corretto eh...)
<d4vey> compizconfig-settings-manager
<d4vey> almeno, io faccio così ;) non ho mai approfondito troppo la cosa
<d4vey> comunque,
<d4vey> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sant0> d4vey, si, installare sono capace, grazie
<sant0> ora cosa lancio?
<d4vey> hai installato?
<sant0> si
<d4vey> ora in system, preferences, trovi gestore di configurazione compiz
<d4vey> almeno nella 10.04 LTS
<jule> ciao ho installato manualmente la pennetta huawei e 352 su ubuntu 10.04 configurato la connessione etc etc appare in nm solo che come faccio per connettermi cliccando su wind-nonbusiness non va, credito c´e´ pin tolto, provata su windows e funziona. aiuto per favore sono giorni che perdo tempo fra guide online e chat e nn ho risolto niente... mi sento di aver buttato 80 euro... aiuto
<d4vey> per le successive, cerca compizconfig
<sant0> d4vey, si, 11.04 lts, ora ho questa voce
<sant0> d4vey, grazie
<d4vey> sant0, prego ;)
<d4vey> jule, versione ubuntu?
<sant0> d4vey, posso rimuovere unity visto che non lo uso e non ho molto spazio sul disco?
<jule> d4vey: come ho scritto 10.04
<jule> usb_modeswitch 1.1.8
<jule> libusb-dev c´e´
<d4vey> sant0, purtroppo io utilizzo la 10.04, quindi non ti so dire con precisione. In linea di massima CREDO di si... e poi oh, male che vada rimetti da terminale.. ;)
<jule> tcl pure
<jule> modificato i vari files rules.d etc
<d4vey> jule, in alto a destra sul desktop, compare nelle varie connessoni la tua chiavetta dopo averla inserita?!
<jule> la riconosce bene, ho anche creato la connessione
<jule> e come la inserisco compare
<jule> ci clicco
<jule> ma nn si connette
<d4vey> ok asp
<d4vey> su win metti il pin?
<jule> ci prova x mezzo secondo e poi cade
<jule> nn c´e´ pin. l´ho tolto
<d4vey> proviamo questa cosa...
<d4vey> vai in system
<jule> si
<d4vey> preferences
<d4vey> network connection
<jester-> sera
<d4vey> mobile broadband
<d4vey> sera jester- ;)
<sant0> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<jule> d4vey, ti seguo
<d4vey> sant0, per unity se chiedi a jester- lo sa di certo
<jule> ci sono
<d4vey> clicca sulla tua connessione con la pennina e fai edit
<sant0> jester-, come posso rimuovere unity senza problemi
<d4vey> jule, poi di nuovo la scheda mobile broadband
<d4vey> jule, ?
<jester-> sant0: e perchè mai dovresti rimuoverlo
<jule> scusa nn ho capito
<d4vey> a che punto sei?
<sant0> jester-, ho un disco da 20 gb e pensavo di risparmiare spaziorimuovendolo
<jule> sono in mobile broadband edit, le ho compilate io quelle cose
<d4vey> sant0, se mi dicevi il motivo prima effettivamente ti consigliavo di lasciar perdere :P
<jester-> sant0: non penso che prenda poi tanto
<jule> continua pure non sono una noob :D
<d4vey> jule, ok, quindi hai la scheda aperta?
<jule> si
<sant0> jester-, ok, allora lo lascio li
<d4vey> ri-clicca sulla scheda mobile broadband
<jule> *99# wind bla bla bla ci sono
<sant0> e per gestire grub2, meglio term o GUI?
<d4vey> jule, spazio pin?
<jester-> sant0: sant0 sudo dpkg --purge unity
<jule> d4vey, ovviamente vuoto
<d4vey> jule, user e pwd?
<jule> wind wind
<d4vey> provato a levarle?
<d4vey> apn?
<jule> internet.wind
<d4vey> jule, l'apn è corretto?!!?
<jule> sono tutte le cose settate da ubuntu
<jule> si e'quello
<jester-> sant0: gestire grub in che senso
<d4vey> ok, prova a togliere user e pwd
<d4vey> scollega e ricollega la chiave
<d4vey> e prova
<sant0> ma l'apn wind non è internet.wind.it ?
<d4vey> si a me quello suona strano
<sant0> sul mio ip4 è cosi
<jester-> pass e user non servono nel mobile
<jule> ok proviamo e vediamo che succede
<d4vey> però fin'ora ho usato solo penne omnitel
<d4vey> jester-, appunto, gliele ho fatte togliere
<d4vey> jule, poi correggiamo anche l'apn
<sant0> jester-, volevo modificare la voce default di avvio
<jester-> sant0: devi modificare /etc/default/grub
<jule> ok apn corretto con .it alla fine, password e user tolte e ora sta provando a connettersi continuamente ma mi chiede una password
<jule> che nn so cosa sia
<jester-> 0 è il primo os in lista 1 il secondo e cosi via
<d4vey> jule, che tipo di pwd... cioè, cosa chiede?!
<jule> dice wind non-business ha bisogno di una password
<sant0> jester-, avevo intuito, pensavo di dover rinominare i file di grub.d e dare updae-grub
<jule> huawei huawei mobile
<jule> e serve sta password
<jule> mah
<jule> stranissimo
<FloodBotIt1> jule: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jule> nn so che voglia dire
<jule> oops
<d4vey> mmm...
<d4vey> prova quella di root
<d4vey> oppure prova "wind"
<d4vey> senza gli apici
<d4vey> jule, ?
<sant0> io faccio un reboot per vedere se ho messo giusto il grub
<sant0> ciao a tutti!
<jule> d4vey, fatte tutte nn va
<d4vey> cioè, la pwd wind non la accetta?
<jule> no
<jule> nn capisco
<d4vey> ok... togli la penna
<jule> si
<d4vey> rientra nelle connessioni mobile broadband
<d4vey> elimina la connessione che hai impostato
<jule> ok fatto
<d4vey> metti la chiave
<jule> ok
<d4vey> ora clicca in alto a destra sul simbolo del segnale e prova a lanciare la connessione
<jule> come faccio a lanciare una connessione che ho appena cancellato?
<jule> semmai prima dovrö ricrearla
<d4vey> non l'ha creata da solo?
<d4vey> (a me funziona così!)
<jule> infatti, lo ha fatto e mi chiede sta password
<jule> ma che czz di pwd e´???
<d4vey> jule, tu sei sicuramente sicura di essere certa di aver tolto il pin...
<d4vey> vero?!
<jester-> jule: è quella del portafoglio, dagli quella di user
<jule> nn funzia giä fatto
<d4vey> jester-, pensavo anche io fosse quella...
<jule> si sono sicuramente sicura dato che l´ho tolto dal cellulare
<jester-> hai tolto il pin dalla sim?
<d4vey> jule, rispondi alla mia domanda!
<jule> e su windows funziona tranquillamente
<jule> e senza pin
<jule> col software wind
<d4vey> mmm...
<jule> ho risposto
<d4vey> prova a usarla ADESSO con win
<jester-> resetta la pass del portafoglio va
<d4vey> e vedi se ti chiede qualche codice
<jule> ok
<jule> funziona e nn chiede codici
<jule> la password del portafoglio?
<d4vey> opporca...
<d4vey> jule, nelle impostazioni del software per la connessione con windows, vedi se c'è inserito qualche pin..
<jester-> jule:  fa un po vedere che risponde il comando groups
<jule> nn c´e´ niente
<jule> jester-: jule adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jule> e cmq ho provato anche con la pwd di root
<jester-> jule: seahorse nel terminale e vedi un po li dentro
<jule> oltre che a quella mia di user
<jule> ma niente
<jule> jester-: nn c´e´ niente in seahorse solo qualche vecchia password di connessioni wifi a cui mi connettevo prima
<jester-> jule: e aggiungi l'user al gruppo netdev e plugdev
<jule> jester-: come si fa?
<madadam1> Holden, no
<jester-> jule: sudo adduser pirillo netdev
<jester-> jule: sudo adduser pirillo plugdev
<jester-> jule: in seahorse destro sulla cartella a sinistrra e cambia pass
<jester-> dagli una pass nuova
<jester-> poise chiede usala, dopo aver aggiunto l'user ai gruppi esci e rientra da gnome
<jule> dove al posto di pirillo metto il mio nome user
<jester-> yesss
<jule> fatto tutto ma nn cambia nulla
<jule> mi chiede sempre sta passwd
<jester-> jule: seahorse, destro sulla cartella e cambia pass
<jester-> salta la vecchia e mettine una nuova
<jester-> jule: ha fatto termina sessione dopo aggiunta gruppi?
<jule> cioe´ devo riavviare?
<jule> ho cambiato la passwd in seahorse
<jule> ma come ho detto per la pennetta nn cambia nulla
<Daredevil> è strano...
<Daredevil> chromium mi si blocca ogni tanto
<Daredevil> no. non è strano perchè ora è bloccato anche firefox.
<jule> per esempio ora la connessione wind-nonbusiness appare  nella lista (tasto sinistro del mouse su nm) ma non in mobile broadband (tasto destro opzioni)
<jester-> jule: prova a fare una connessione con wvdial
<Daredevil> ora firefox funziona e chromium no
<Daredevil> jester-: ma sto chromium è affidabile?
<jester-> Daredevil: mai dato problemi
<jester-> se messo da repo
<Daredevil> sì sì messo da repo
<Daredevil> quindi tu lo usi?
<jule> jester-: nn so come si faccia
<jule> e cmq nada
<jule> cioe´ ho buttato 80 euro porcozzio
<jester-> jule: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<jester-> jule: sudo apt-get install wvdial
<jester-> jule: quando ha fatto fischia
<jester-> jule: se la penna la vede non hai buttato nulla, c'è qualcosa che non va nella configurazione
<jule> e´
<jule> secondo quello che sto leggendo dovrei entrare nella configurazione di nm e dirgli off alla voce askpassword
<jule> e´ nm il problema
<jule> vediamo con wvdial che succede
<jule> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632482/
<jule> nada manco con wvdial
<elena> uso ubuntu 11.,04 e sento l audio solo dalle cuffie e non lo sento nelle casse incorporate del pc , come posso risolvere?
<Steeler> elena, è un notebook?
<elena> stee no
<elena> ste fisso hptouchsmart
<Steeler> elena, quindi queste casse sono nel monitor ?
<elena> ste si
<jester-> elena: preferenze audio e controlla l'uscita
<elena> ste sono incorporate nel monitor
<Steeler> elena, e il filo, quello verde, è attaccato dietro il pc ?
<elena> ste audio interno stereo analogico stereo
<jester-> elena: hai un solo dispostivo inuscita?
<elena> si
<elena> connettore : uscita analogica / cuffia analogica , ora è impostata la prima
<Steeler> elena, non senti niente ?
<elena> sento solo dalle cuffie
<elena> nn sento dalle casse
<Steeler> elena, e il filo, quello verde, è attaccato dietro il pc ?
<jester-> elena: installa gnome-alsamixer e poi vedi se c'è qualcosa da abilitare
<elena> si e collegato
<jester-> infatti vede l'interno
<Steeler> elena, ma se dai alsamixer dal terminale ti si apre qualcosa ?
<elena> CHE COSA VUOLDIRE
<elena> ste che cosa vuol dire
<Steeler> elena, premi CTRL+ALT+T, ti si dovrebbe aprire una scheramata, in cui compare il tuo nome e tu devi scrivere, e allora scrivi alsamixer.
<enzotib> Steeler: Ctrl-Alt-T ?
<enzotib> forse Alt-F2
<Steeler> enzotib, il terminale a quanto ne so io si apre così
<Steeler> enzotib, provaci, vedi se ti parte.
<enzotib> Steeler: lo so bene, ma non deve certo scrivere il suo ome
<enzotib> nome*
<enzotib> avevo franinteso, credevo dovesse lanciare un'applicazione grafica
<Steeler> enzotib, gliela stavo facendo più facile ^_^
<enzotib> ahhhh; compare il nome sarebbe il prompt? ora ho capito
<elena> steeler ftto scusami ma e la prima volta che uso sta cosa
<K99android> Lol
<Steeler> elena, rilassati
<elena> steeler ora si e aperta la schermata
<Steeler> elena, premi F6
<Steeler> elena, e vedi se si deve selezionare la scheda.
<elena> ste mi dice audio scheda predefinita 0 hda intel inserire il nome del device
<Steeler> elena, molto bene
<elena> stee qndi
<Steeler> elena, adesso in quella schermata, ci sono degli sliders, che probabilmente stanno bassi
<Steeler> elena, tu li devi muovere attraverso la frecce della tastiera, quelle direzionali.
<Steeler> elena, devi muovere le frecce verticali.
<jester-> con gnome alsamixer avrebbe la vita piu facile
<Steeler> jester-, non l'ho mai visto.
<elena> stee front mi e tutto o line tutto o line boo 0
<enzotib> !tab | elena
<ubot-it> elena: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Steeler> elena, stanno in basso a valore zero, o in alto ?
<elena> steeler basoo front mmi ce ne sono due uno e alto e l'altro e basso poi ce line basso linee boo basso
<Steeler> elena, prova a metterle tutte a colore rosso che significa MAX, muoviti con i tasti della tastiera.
<Steeler> elena, ti potrebbe essere d'aiuto questa immagine: http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/6051/schermatacc.png
<Steeler> elena, dovrebbe essere lo slider PCM che deve stare tutto tirato SU. cioè al MAX:
<elena> steler ho alzato tutto ma vanno solo le cuffie le casse no
<elena> steeler e tutto su fino al rosso il pcm
<Steeler> elena, allora può essere pure che si sono sfondate queste casse.
<jester-> elena: in audio-->hardware che dispositivo hai
<elena> steeler su windo funzionano le casse
<jester-> e  nel profilo
<Steeler> elena, allora qui ti sorge in aiuto jester- :P
<arone> buona sera a tutti
<elena> jester in che senso?
<jester-> elena: in prefereenze audio
<jester-> hardware
<elena> jester audio interno 1 uscita/1 ingresso dupkex stereo analogico
<elena> jester solo cosi mi funziona e sento l'audio nelle cuffie
<arone> un problemino...ho installato xp aggiornato e tutto, poi ho installato ubuntu 10.04 lts terminata mi chiede il riavvio rimane una schermata con errori...dò invio e si riavvia ma non carica nulla rimane schermata nera
<arone> visibile solo un underscore
<Steeler> arone, e se scrivi sudo service gdm start         che succede ?
<arone> nell'altro pc avevo fatto tutto senza problemi all'installazione
<arone> non si può scrivere
<arone> ho riavviato da cd
<elena> jester ci sei?
<arone> ho controllato le partizioni con gparted
<arone> sembra ok
<arone> forse ha perso il boot
<arone> anche se su flag di xp è scritto bootable
<Steeler> arone, ma questi 2 os stanno sullo stesso HDD ?
<arone> si
<arone> in due partizioni
<Steeler> arone, secondo me, si è incartato qualcosa; la procedura prima XP, e poi Linux è sempre la migliore, io proverei a reistallare linux da cd.
<arone> ho già riprovato installando sulla stessa partizione creata
<arone> stessa cosa
<arone> l'HDD è da 1T WD
<arone> 50Gb XP
<arone> 20GB Ubuntu
<arone> partizioni porimarie
<elena> jester dicevi
<arone> più swap sempre primaria
<arone> Una partizione estesa con due logiche da 430 GB
<elena> chi mi puo aiutare perfavore
<arone> Una ancora non formattata
<jester-> elena: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get gnome-alsamixer
<Steeler> arone, boh, io una volta avevo fatto questa cose, su HDD separati e poi mi ero istllato startupmanager che mi faceva partire grub e mi potevo scegliere quale os avviare.
<jester-> elena: poi lo trovi in preferenze o amministrazione
<elena> jester come si apre un terminale?
<arone> é normale che se vado su gestione dischi non me li da montate le partizioni sia xp che ubu
<Steeler> elena, premi CTRL+ALT+T
<Steeler> arone, da xp dici ?
<arone> no da cd live
<arone> ubu
<Steeler> arone,  non so, io il due sistemi in un hdd non ce li ho mai messi.
<elena> jester ftto
<elena> jester tutto alto
<arone> qualcun altro che mi sa aiutare?
<jester-> elena: con cosa stai testando l'audio
<elena> jester cioe
<elena> jester con 1 mp3
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> elena: nel terminale:  lspci| grep -i audio
<elena> cioe
<jester-> elena: nel terminale:  lspci | grep -i audio
<jester-> incolla qui che è una riga
<elena> jester 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jester-> elena: il cavo audio che esde dca monitor è nel buso giusto?
<elena> jester io non ho spinotti in qsto pc
<elena> nn esiste la spina verde
<Steeler> jester-, dice che da win gli funzionano.
<elena> jaster e un blocco unico perche e unhp touchsmart
<elena> jaster su windos le casse funzionano perfettamente
<jester-> elena: per winzoz i cotruttori passano i drivers
<jester-> costruttori
<Steeler> elena, ma queste cuffie si mettono nel buco verde ?
<elena> steler nooo cuffie warless normali come qllie dell'ipod
<elena> steeler e solo che sono warles
<elena> wireless*
<filo1234> elena:
<Steeler> elena, si le cuffie, ma la base deve stare attaccata in qualche buco verde. no ?
<filo1234> elena: fai vedere cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<elena> nooo steeler
<filo1234> !paste | elena
<ubot-it> elena: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elena> il ricevitore è incorporato nel pc
<Steeler> elena, quindi questo pc è realmente sprovvisto del buco verde ?
<elena> steeler si
<Steeler> elena, peccato.
<elena> filo# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway) install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist saa7134-alsa ; : ; } # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0 options bt87x index=-2 options cx88_alsa index=-2 options saa7134-alsa index=-2 options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2 options snd-intel8x0m index=-2 options snd-via82xx-modem in
<filo1234> usa pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | elena
<ubot-it> elena: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632532/
<filo1234> elena: da terminale dai questo comando :
<filo1234> echo  "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba"  | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<elena> filo1234: fatto
<filo1234> elena: riavvia
<filo1234> e prova
<elena> riawio pc ?
<filo1234> elena: anzi prima rifammi vedere cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<elena> option snd-hda-intel mode-toshiba
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> se c'è quella riga è sbagliata, hai scritto male
<filo1234> elena: fammi vedere il file intero
<elena> ho scritto cat ecc e mi è venuto fuori option ecc.
<elena> cme come facio? ri scrivo cat etc ecc.?
<filo1234> elena: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<filo1234> e metti su pastebin
<elena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632540/
<filo1234> elena: adesso mi spieghi come ha fatto a diventare così quel file?
<filo1234> il comando che ti ho dato aggiunge una riga al file
<filo1234> ufff
<filo1234> elena: fai così
<filo1234> elena: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<filo1234> cancella tutto e fai copia e incolla di tutto quanto da qui : http://paste.ubuntu.com/632538/
<elena> ho copia incollato , ora lo salvo?
<filo1234> si salva e fai rivedere....non che non mi fidi
<filo1234> ....
<elena> ho salvato cosa faccio ora?
<filo1234> copiamelo su pastebin
<elena> ho chiuso quel file , lo devo ri aprire quindi? e pastarti il contenuto?
<filo1234> elena: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<elena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632546/
<filo1234> elena: per cortesia
<filo1234> elena: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      copia da qui e incolla su pastebin
<filo1234> perchè non si capisce niente dal cat di prima
<elena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632550/
<filo1234> elena: ok chiudilo pure
<filo1234> e riavvia
<elena> aiuto perfavore
<elena> mi potete aiutare
<filo1234> elena: non va?
<elena> filo no
<elena> filo ho riavviato il pc ma nn va ancora
<filo1234> elena: dai alsamixer da terminale  e fai una schermata
<filo1234> e postala qui
<filo1234> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<elena> filo mi dice
<elena> filo event no foud
<filo1234> elena: non ho capito
<filo1234> scrivi alsamixer a dai invio
<elena> filo event not found
<filo1234> elena: ma hai ubuntu?
<elena> filo ftto ora
<filo1234> fai una schermata
<filo1234> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<elena> filo che vuol dire
<elena> filo io nn ci capisco nulla di cio che stai a di
<elena> filo davvero per me e tutto tabu
<Steeler> ahaa
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-26
<takoski> salve come si entra con la 11.04 nel compiz settings?
<digital1> salve
<digital1> non mi funziona il repo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/repository/ubuntu/natty/main
<luchetto> buongiorno a tutti...
<luchetto> signori... io ho bisogno del vostro aiuto... un grande aiuto... c'è qualcuno che se ne intende di disaster recovery su dischi USB esterni
<luchetto> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<luchetto> attempt, tu riesci a darmi una mano? vorrei forzare il mouting del disco ma ho paura di perdere i dati
<luchetto> mkdir /media/tempdisk
<luchetto> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/tempdisk -o force
<luchetto> sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<attempt> mai fatto.. che cerchi di fare di preciso?
<luchetto> praticamente ho un disco esterno USB... che non viene montanto
<luchetto> da quello che ho capito non ha fatto una chiusura giusta in windows... windows non lo vede nemmeno più... guarda caso LINUX si riconferma migliore... e mi fa vedere il disco con le sue partizioni...
<luchetto> ma non lo monta... così stavo cercando di capire come poter risistemrare la cosa senza perdere i dati
<attempt> fai prima un checkdisk da linux e poi se win lo dovesse rilevare lo rifai da win. quarda che usb e' rognoso. prova anche un'altra presa usb.
<luchetto> sperando chiaramente che i dati ci siano ancora... nn so da linux come poter vedere se è tutto ok
<luchetto> attempt, le USB le ho provate tutte... e su aòltri 3 PC... è proprio il disco...
<luchetto> checkdisk corrisponde a verifica file system su gestione dischi?
<attempt> sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdc1 se e' ext3
<attempt> sudo fsck /dev/sdc1
<luchetto> no è nfts...
<luchetto> io ce l'ho in /dev/sdd
<attempt> oppure riavvii con il disco usb collegato e ribooti linux. dai prima questo in terminale  sudo touch /forcefsck
<attempt> ricontrolla tutti i dischi.
<luchetto> ok adesso provo a fare l'ultimo che hai detto.. finisco l'aggiornamento...
<attempt> ieri un disco usb esterno con bottone di avvio pareva morto. ho dovuto ripigiarlo 15 volte e cambiare presa usb affinche' partisse. poi e' partito regolare. tutti i dati ok. i dischi usb sono rognosi.
<attempt> oltre a due riavvii..
<luchetto> attempt, dando da terminale  fsck /dev/sdc1 mi dice  fsck /dev/sdc1
<sweet_juliet> ciao
<luchetto> attempt, sono sicuro sia stato lo scollegamento che ha avuto l'altro giorno sotto windows inchiodato...
<sweet_juliet> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<sweet_juliet> quando mi passo i file in docx,di office 2007...qnd li apro con open office le tabelle sono tutte strane..scompigliate..c'e un modo x risolvere  e aprire documenti anche su ubuntu ma senza rovesciare tutto?
<attempt> luchetto. c'e' un sistema crudo ma funziona quasi sempre.. togiere il disco dal contentitore. collegarlo ad una presa sata nel pc e relativa alimentazione. avvii il pc. da sata 9 su 10 il disco viene riconosciuto e montato. poi controlli che i dati ci siano e spengi il pc regolarmente. rimetti il disco usb nel suo scatolo. ma questo solo se perdi ogni speranza che con il check riparta.
<luchetto> attempt, forse ho sbagliato a dirti com'è fatto il disco... non è un disco esterno con scatola... è direttamente collegato con USB
<attempt> se fosse sciupata la logica di controllo usb nello scatolo rimettendolo li rifa' il difetto. a quel punto prendi un contenitore per hd sata-usb nuovo.
<sweet_juliet> qlk1 mi rix?
<attempt> meglio ancora. se non ha scatolo. puoi collegarlo direttamente al pc via sata. e non usare usb. una volta montato e richiuso bene dovrebbe essere ok.
<attempt> sweet_juliet aspetti che qualcuno sappia.. io di office niente.
<luchetto> sweet_juliet, credo sia un problema di formattazione che openoffice non tiene rispetto a office della microsoft...
<sweet_juliet> luchetto ma non esiste un programma che gira su linux che apre i formati particolari di office?
<luchetto> openoffice :D
<attempt> sweet_juliet potresti pero' provare a salvare quel documento da win non come office 2007 ma come versione precedente.
<attempt> credo lo abbiano sostituito con libreoffice ma e' uguale. un fork.
<luchetto> attempt, il problema è che il disco non è sata... ne pata ne niente... nn so come sia... è un disco che si attacca solo in USB... dovrei aprirgli la scatola e manomettarlo?
<attempt> solo se non riparte in alcun modo.
<attempt> dentro le scatolette disco usb c'e' un disco normale di solito sata. che si puo' scollegare dalla schedina usb e collegarlo diretto al pc.
<attempt> fai il chek da linux.
<attempt> prova a farlo anche con l'apposito programma gestore dischi di ubuntu. in sistema-amministrazione o menu simile
<attempt> poi riprovi da win.
<luchetto> attempt, http://img.kijiji.it/fa/cd/facd10a2dd92da89059cd459aedd6dc1_big.jpg
<attempt> se win monta il disco gli fai fare scandisk e riparazione settori danneggiati.
<luchetto> ok adesso provo a fare il check da linux... e vediamo cosa nasce
<attempt> poi smonti il disco regolarmente.
<luchetto> se finisce di installare l'aggiornamento
<luchetto> è fermo alla configurazione del linux-image...
<il_monello> lucchetto: ma da windows, in "gestione disco" ti vede almeno la partizione? magari come sconosciuta? o proprio lo inserisci ed è come niente?
<luchetto> intanto grazie mille... spero di risolvere ho dentro tutta la mia collezzione musicale...
<luchetto> il_monello, da windows parte l'autoplay che cerca di leggere i due dischi... e va avanti all'inifito da risorse del computer i dischi non vengono visti e da gestione dischi non ho controllato
<il_monello> ah ok
<luchetto> perchè dici?
<luchetto> a quanto apre però il problema è solo sulla partizione più piccola del disco quella che non mi interessa nemmeno...
<luchetto> va bhe riavvio e vediamo che succede
<luchetto> sudo touch /forcefsch corretto?
<keyo> Ciap a tutti ragazzi....... hgo un problema con la scehda di rete..... vorrei aggiornare i driver.... qualkuno sa come si fa da terminale?
<attempt> sudo touch /forcefsck
<attempt> lluchetto
<keyo> nessuno?
<esulu> salve
<keyo> nessuno sa niente?
<bobbybong> ciao
<ezio> Buongiorno.  Clicco su Sistema--->Aiuto e supporto     e la pagina non si carica ( appare solo un attimo e poi torno al desktop della Scrivania ). E' un enigma
<ezio> salve Jester
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ezio> circa quel mio enigma?
<jester-> ezio: quale enigma
<ezio> il fatto che non riesco a caricare la pagina Aiuto e Supporto dal menu Sistema
<jester-> ezio: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<ezio> ok vado
<manila> aiuto, ho piallato e installato 11.04, adesso accedo come ubuntu classic
<manila> non riesco a diminuire i caratteri dei segnalibri di firefox
<manila> come si fa?
<jester-> manila: preferenze/ aspetto/ tipi di caratteri
<manila> grazie, jester
<jester-> manila: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak e riavvia ff
<manila> ma per ridurre quelli dei segnalibri, su quale devo intervenire?
<manila> mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak e riavvia ff????
<jester-> ff=firefox
<manila> era l'unica cosa che avevo capito :-)
<jester-> mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak = comando da dare nel terminale
<manila> provo
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ti devo parlare!
<DarkanseR> c'è nessuno?
<massimo8> Ciao a tutti
<massimo8> Ho installato 11.04 ma non va la chiavetta internet TP-LINK tl-wn321g qualcuno può aiutarmi grazie anticipatamente
<esulu> scusatemi ma sul ubuntu dove posso trpvare sto file /etc/pam.d/ssh
<esulu> ?
<esulu> sarebbe /etc/init.d/ssh?
<lino> uso ubuntu 11.04 e firefox 5 . quando apro firefox, mi compare il seguente messaggio di errore -> error installing toolbar:[Exception... "Node was not found"  code: "8" nsresult: "0x80530008 (NS_ERROR_DOM_NOT_FOUND_ERR)"  location: "chrome://global/content/bindings/toolbar.xml Line: 358"] <- come risolvo?
<lino> e non riesco ad impostare la lingua italiana... ho installato la lingua italiana nelle preferenze ma rimane in inglese... come risolvo?
<devidino> Fire^fox:  mi sembra o il canale
<devidino> è vuoto?
<Fire^fox> sh ! si dorme
<devidino> Xd !chat
<devidino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fire^fox> oppure if [ $1 == Zzzzz ] ;then do;sleep 2400 fi
<devidino> Ho un problema con la wirless e ubuntu 10.04 lts
<devidino> La rileva e se premo il tasto parte , ma ad ogni avvio devo premere fisicamente il tasto di accensione
<Fire^fox> devi andare su ubuntu-it
<devidino> Fire^fox:  questo che roba è?
<Fire^fox> ah gia' non avevo visto, ne ho troppe aprte
<Fire^fox> quindi alla startup non la rileva
<devidino> Fire^fox:  esattamente , non mi avvia la periferica
<Fire^fox> ci vorrebbe jester....
<Fire^fox> pero' ci posso provare
<devidino> :D ti ascolto:P
<Fire^fox> ho da fare 2 minuti prima
<devidino> ora ho dato un apt-get upgrade intanto stà aggiornando magari si risolve
<devidino> :D
<Fire^fox> che pc e' e che device usa la perferica
<devidino> notebook presario cq60
<devidino> pre la precisione il 204-Em
<lino> uso ubuntu 11.04 e firefox 5 . quando apro firefox, mi compare il seguente messaggio di errore -> error installing toolbar:[Exception... "Node was not found"  code: "8" nsresult: "0x80530008 (NS_ERROR_DOM_NOT_FOUND_ERR)"  location: "chrome://global/content/bindings/toolbar.xml Line: 358"] <- come risolvo?
<lino> e non riesco ad impostare la lingua italiana... ho installato la lingua italiana nelle preferenze ma rimane in inglese... come risolvo?
<Fire^fox> lino spetta
<devidino> lino apri il terminale e dai firefox -safe-mode
<Fire^fox> macche'
<Fire^fox> prendi sto .xpi e buttacelo dentro
<Fire^fox> lino, accetta il file
<Fire^fox> devidino, ma che e' broadcom ?
<devidino> Firefox no
<Fire^fox> devidino, e che monta
<devidino> aspetta che vedo
<devidino> bene il modello
<devidino> Fire^fox:  Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network
<devidino> vado a pranzo
<Fire^fox> pure io
<Fire^fox> lino, hai risolto ?
<lino> firefox mo' c provo grz t fo' sape
<Lino2> firefox ho fatto quel comando ed è ricomparso quell errore
<pervinca> ho un piccolo problema: ho installato 11.04, accedo con ubuntu classic e uso avant window navigator ma il sensore della temperatura cpu non funziona, sapete aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> pervinca, sensors in terminale ti scrive qualcosa?
<pervinca> mi scrive questo: Il programma "sensors" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<pervinca> lo installo?
<bobbybong> installalo poi vedi che funziona
<devidino> ma, una temperatura accettabile a quanto deve essere?
<bobbybong> dipende cosa fai
<elena> bng scusate se vi disturbo sono nuova mi potete aiutare?
<bobbybong> chiedi
<pervinca> grazie bobbybong!
<bobbybong> :)
<devidino> bobbybong:  Sostanzialmente uso normale , sui 52 /53 gradi
<bobbybong> va bene
<bobbybong> devidino,
<elena> bobbybong sono nuova ed ho un problema il mio pc e un hptouchsmart
<devidino> elena:  esponi il problema e vediamo:D
<Lino2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elena> bobbyng e il èprob e che l'audio lo sento solo nelle cuffie ma nn nelle casse incorporate del pc  nn ho lo spinotto verde dell'audio
<elena> devidino cpito il prob?
<bobbybong> elena alsamixer da terminale alza i volumi
<elena> devidino lo ftto tutto alzato
<bobbybong> quando hai finito premi esc e
<elena> devidino infatti nelle cuffie l'audio e perfetto e nelle casse che nn ce ..se tiro via le cuffie nn si sente nulla
<devidino> elena:  controlla il nikname è bobbybong che ti sta auiutando devi citare lui in modo che il client gli visualizzi una notifica di risposta
<devidino> :D
<elena> bobbybong lo ftto ma nulla l'audio e solo nelle cuffie
<bobbybong> elena, vediamo che scheda audio hai
<bobbybong> lspci | grep udio
<elena> bobby spiega che devo fre xche nn so dove mettere le mani
<bobbybong> elena,  prima cosa apri un terminale
<bobbybong> poi ci scrivi lspci | grep Audio
<elena> bobbybong qllo lo cpito e scrivo la frase che mi hai detto tu giusto?
<bobbybong> poi lo incolli qui
<pervinca> bobbybong, ho installato e funziona, sei un grande!
<elena> bobbybong  mi dice che il file o la direzione nn esiste
<bobbybong>  lspci | grep Audio
<elena> bobbybong 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bobbybong> elena adesso guardo quanto è supportata poi ti dico
<elena> bobbybong ok grz
<bobbybong> elena, purteoppo le soluzioni sono riferite a versioni precedenti di ubuntu
<bobbybong> io farei cosi
<elena> bobby qndi
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders
<bobbybong> dopodiché un riavvio e vediamo se funziona
<Steeler> elena, sempre con lo stesso problema delle casse aahha
<elena> bobby qel comando lo posso usare anche con la  versione 11.04 di ubuntu ke e qlla che sto usando
<bobbybong> si
<kuix> come riavvio compitz?
<kuix> replace qualcosa?
<Fire^fox> compiz -replace
<kuix> tnx ma se poi chudo il terminale?
<Fire^fox> muore
<kuix> :(
<elena> bobby ascolta essendo che sono nuova mi puoi guidare tu se no faccio vcasino
<kuix> e come posso fare alora?
<Fire^fox> unity ?
<kuix> esatto
<kuix> >.<
<Fire^fox> alt+f2
<Fire^fox> compiz -replace
<kuix> ma si apra una cosa con scritto esegui comando?
<Fire^fox> si
<elena> bobbyngbong
<bobbybong> si
<elena> bobby mi poi dire passo per passo perfavore se no faccio solo casino
<kuix> ok grazie :D
<kuix> però ci voleva --replace
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic
<kuix> non so perchè...
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<elena> ;(
<bobbybong> elena, nel terminale
<elena> bobby ma dove lo scrivo sul terminale?
<kuix> ma non capisco perchè unity crasha così :(
<Fire^fox> kuix, si come sempre mi rimane roba in tastiera
<elena> bobby ok adesso che fo
<kuix> ma unity perchè è cpsì instabile? /
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<Fire^fox> kuix, e' giovane ancora
<bobbybong> poi questo
<kuix> è si... si vede... ma cacchio crasha di brutto! :/
<Fire^fox> elena, adesso che fo ? heheh di dove sei ?
<Fire^fox> kuix, quello e' perche' hai qualche settaggio che aiuta l'instabilita', a me non crasha
<kuix> tipo?
<kuix> finestre morbide?
<kuix> :/
<Fire^fox> probabile
<kuix> e che pizza!...
<Fire^fox> resetta la config di compiz e prova
<kuix> mm
<Fire^fox> io ho anche il desk cubico e va bene
<elena> bobby ce un problema mi dice sudo for pw elena
<kuix> io quello no che mi intreccia la vista XD
<kuix> ecco a voi la donadona come faccio a vedere se la scheda video è settata per bene e riconosciuta?
<bobbybong> elena scrivi la tua password non preoccupartio se non fa niente alla fine della password dai invio
<kuix> quando avvio unreal torunament 2004 va male! :(
<elena> bobbyng ok la metto la apss ma poi mi dice sorry  try again e nn mi fa fare piu nulla
<bobbybong> elena puoi amministrare il sistema?
<elena> non so nemmeno come si fa
<bobbybong> chi ti ha installato ubuntu?
<elena> bobby un amico
<elena> bobby ascolta tu nn poi entrare nel mio pc
<elena> e risolvere il prob
<bobbybong> la conosci la tua password?
<elena> bobby si
<elena> e il mio nome
<ubbolobrub> ciao!
<bobbybong> allora assicurati che il caplook non sia inserito quando digiti la password rispetta maiuscole e minuscole e riproviamo con quei comandi
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic
<elena> bobby mi e uscito qsta robasudo: 3 incorrect password attempts elena@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<bobbybong> non è la password giusta
<bobbybong> quella che digiti
<ubbolobrub> Normale che il gestore "Driver Aggiuntivi" nell'11.04 mi dica "questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso"? O.o (driver current per 8600M GT). Grazie
<elena> no nulla
<elena> bobby la scrivo giusta
<elena> ma nn mi da nulla
<NightSilent> ubbolobrub: si è normale
<bobbybong> sul terminale non appare niente
<bobbybong> è normale
<elena> bobby no solo che mi chiede la pass
<bobbybong> quando si digitano le password
<ubbolobrub> NightSilent: quindi c'è un bug nell'app, tutto qui'
<ubbolobrub> *qui?
<bobbybong> deve chiedertela per installare
<elena> bobby mi chiede la pass e io ce la inserisco poi lui mi dice sorry try again
<elena> bobby aspetta forse ci sono riuscita
<bobbybong> :)
<elena> bobby mi dice cosi Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto alsa-base è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<bobbybong> allora questo
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic
<elena> bobby devo scriverlo sul terminale?
<bobbybong> si
<elena> bobby Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti saranno inoltre installati:   linux-headers-lbm-2.6.38-10-generic I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:   linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic   linux-headers-lbm-2.6.38-10-generic 0 aggiornati, 2 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 5
<bobbybong> va bene
<bobbybong> dai si
<elena> bobby ho messo si adesso
<elena> bobby Scaricamento di:1 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-proposed/main linux-headers-lbm-2.6.38-10-generic amd64 2.6.38-10.6 [2744 B] Scaricamento di:2 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-proposed/main linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic amd64 2.6.38.10.25 [2530 B] Recuperati 5274 B in 3s (1491 B/s)                                      Selezionato il pacchetto linux-headers-lbm-2.6.38-10-generic. (Lettura d
<NightSilent> ubbolobrub: credo si, ti funziona compiz e unity senza problemi?
<bobbybong> elena, aspetta che installi tutto poi riavvia
<ubbolobrub> unity si, compiz no... C'è compiz? O.o
<NightSilent> ubbolobrub: si è già integrato nella 11.04
<ubbolobrub> NightSilent: ah... Beh, io non l'ho nemmeno notato, perciò non saprei dirti se va o meno! :p
<NightSilent> ubbolobrub: provalo ;P
<ubbolobrub> NightSilent: come faccio? Debbo installarlo allora!
<elena> bobby ma devo spegnere il pc o solo il terminale?
<bobbybong> devi riavviare il pc elena
<Lino2> elena: riawia il pc
<elena> ok ragazzi..!grz speriamo in bne
<NightSilent> ubbolobrub: nono, dimmi un pò quando avvii ubuntu si avvia il classico ubuntu o con la barra laterale sinistra?
<Graziello> Ciao
<ubbolobrub> NightSilent: si, Unity si carica: barra laterale a sx, ma non ho le finestre tremolanti nè altri effetti particolari O.o
<Lino1> uso ubuntu 11.04 e firefox 5 . aprendo firefox mi compare -> error installing toolbar:[Exception... "Node was not found"  code: "8" nsresult: "0x80530008 (NS_ERROR_DOM_NOT_FOUND_ERR)"  location: "chrome://global/content/bindings/toolbar.xml Line: 358"] <- come risolvo?
<bobbybong> Lino1, hai installato qualche estensione non è piaciuta a firefox
<Lino1> come posso risolvere?
<NightSilent> ubbolobrub: se vuoi quegli effetti dovresti configurare compiz
<bobbybong> rinomina la cartella .mozilla nella tua home
<Lino1> bobbybong: ok poi?
<bobbybong> è una cartella nascosta
<ubbolobrub> NightSilent: ah, ma allora la Unity che vedo è così perchè c'è anche compiz sotto! Capito!
<bobbybong> poi apri firefox
<Lino1> poi la cartella ri nominata la posso canc?
<elena> bobby ci sei?
<bobbybong> si
<elena> bobby nulla audio solo cuffie casse nulla
<bobbybong> Lino1, si
<Lino1> bobbybong: posso cancellare direttamente la cartella .mozilla ?
<bobbybong> elena, apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> Lino1,
<Lino1> ok provo
<elena> bobby ok
<elena> bobbi ok mi e uscito il mix
<bobbybong> elena,  ti sposti e interagisci con le frecce
<Steeler> bobbybong, l'ha gia fatto ieri,
<elena> bobby ok e dove vado ? sono tutti verde bianco rosso qndi vuol dire che sono attivi
<bobbybong> si ok  sotto non ci sono MM ?
<elena> bobby qsti passaggi gli ho ftti anche ieri con un tuo collega e i mix gli abbiamo perti tutti qndi adesso che ho aperto i mix che fo
<bobbybong> se hai fatto tutto
<bobbybong> esc
<bobbybong> se tutto è a posto
<elena> bobby sono tutti a 100 tranne pcm che ce scritto S/PDIF P
<Graziello> ciao, ho intenzione di acquistare un lenovo t420s. Sulla pagine dell'harware certificato da Ubunto leggo che viene certificato solo con la 10.10, qualcuno ha esperienze con la 11.04? bug noti?
<bobbybong> hai le cuffie inserite elena ?
<elena> bobby si solo con quelle sento i suoni
<Lino1> bobbybong: ho cancellato .mozilla ma all'awio di firefox mi compare sempre -quell errore
<bobbybong> deve essere a 100 pure quello per avere tuti i volumi al massimo
<bobbybong> Lino1, reistalla mozzilla
<Lino1> ok disinstallo e re installo da ubuntu sw center
<Lino1> anche se l avevo già disinstallato e re installato ma rimaneva l errore
<elena> bobby il pcm affianco ce scritto beep 100-mono 93
<bobbybong> elena, gstreamer-properties in terminale
<Lino1> cmq c ri provo a dopo
<elena> bobby mi ha aperto una schgeda
<bobbybong> elena metti tutto alsa
<bobbybong> fai il test delle casse
<elena> bobby mi ha aperto una scheda con scritto uscita predefinita
<bobbybong> o con quello che ti fa sentire il suono dalle casse
<elena> bobby pluing rilavamento automatico
<bobbybong> sopra plugins
<bobbybong> fai le prove con i diversi plugins
<elena> bobby ce scritto uscita
<kuix> mmm metto il cd ma non si avvia >.<
<kuix> ???
<kuix> devo montarlo da terminale?
<bobbybong> si uscitaa plugin fai la prova con quello che funziona
<elena> bobby ok sta facendo il test
<elena> ma nn si sente nulla
<bobbybong> provane un altro
<elena> bobby nulla con nessuno
<bobbybong> mi spiace
<elena> bobby pero se metto le cuffie si sente
<kuix> problema: il mio lettore dvd viene rilevato ma se inserisco un cd/dvd non viene montato...
<kuix> ora ho un dvd e non lo leggo...
<elena> bobby qndi nn posso fare nulla
<bobbybong> elena, è un casino non ti riconosce al 100% la scheda
<elena> bobby qndi lo devo eliminare
<bobbybong> cat /proc/asound/pcm
<bobbybong> elena,
<elena> bobby 00-00: AD198x Analog : AD198x Analog : playback 1 : capture 2 00-01: AD198x Digital : AD198x Digital : playback 1
<elena> bobby adesso che fo
<elena> bobby ci seui?
<bobbybong> elena, la riconosce
<elena> bobby e qndi
<bobbybong> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec
<elena> bobby Codec: Analog Devices AD1984B
<elena> bobby  se la riconosce la scheda audio xche nn funziona?
<elena> bobby ci sei
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> hai un sistema a 64bit
<bobbybong> ?
<elena> bobby e possibile segnalarlo agli sviluppatori
<bobbybong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/802158
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 802158 in alsa-driver "[HP EliteBook 2730p, Analog Devices AD1984A, Green Speaker, Internal] No sound at all, No mic at all" [Undecided,New]
<elena> bobby in modo che si fa un nuovo draiver o 1 aggiornamento x risolvere il prob
<bobbybong> elena, qui dice che pure il mic non funziona
<elena> e lo so
<bobbybong> speriamo presto
<elena> infatti su skype e msn non lo posso usare
<elena> bobby si ho il 64
<testa_> ciao
<elena> bobby quindi , kedigli, verrà risolto dagli sviluppatori tramite 1 aggiornamento o 1 nuovo driver?
<testa_> a chi posso chiedere?
<Lino2> testa_: tu chiedi , chi lo sa t risponde
<NightSilent> elena: hai ubuntu 11.04 installato?
<Lino2> NightSilent: si elena ha ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<elena> bobby qndi  verra risolto dagli svilluppatori tramite 1 aggiornamento o 1 nuovo driver?
<bobbybong> elena, mi sa che per questa versione è così ho ti installi dai sorgenti i nuovi driver alsa tu
<elena> night si
<elena> bobby come faccio ad installarmi i nuovi draiver
<bobbybong> elena, è un casino
<NightSilent> elena:  allora fai una cosa se vuoi aiutare gli sviluppatori a risolvere il problema, fai il test
<bobbybong> ! compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<testa_> merçi...allora, ho un laptop con xubuntu, e vorrei mettere ubuntu su un piccolo hard disk da 6Gb ma non mi rileva il supporto e non mi accende il tasto task
<elena> intendi monitor di sistema
<NightSilent> elena: cerca Test del Sistema aprilo ci saranno dei test da fare te lascia spuntato solo il test audio
<Lino2> NightSilent: quindi, il risultato di 'test del sistema' arriva agli sviluppatori? che, di conseguenza, forniscono nuovi driver e/o aggiornamenti?
<shaker> ciao a tutti
<testa_> se faccio esplora il cd di ubuntu, mi appare l'icona usb-creator.exe ma non mi riconosce il piccolo hardisk
<testa_> come posso risolvere?
<testa_> nessuno lo sa?
<NightSilent> Lino2: si, più o meno è così :D
<Lino2> +/- ? vbb ok grz
<NightSilent> Lino2:  darai informazioni utili per risolvere il problema.
<Lino2> ok gez
<Lino2> grazie
<testa_> e quanto bisogna attendere per un arisposta?
<elena> nigh ho provato mi viene una schermata e se metto si di andare avanti mi manda di nuovo sull'kona salta qsto test
<elena> nig se invece vado avanti mi apre una schermata di office
<NightSilent> elena: ehm elena sono diversi test devi leggere quello che ti dice ;)
<elena> nigh sono in glese io nn lo so so solo il francese e lo spagnolo
<NightSilent> elena: i test audio non sono in inglese hai spuntato soltanto "Test dell'audio"?
<elena> si
<elena> nigh mi ha aperto una schermata
<NightSilent> elena: che tipo di schermata?
<elena> nigh mi dice qsto Now we will attempt to open the file '/usr/share/checkbox/data/documents/OpenOffice_Spreadsheet_Payment.ods' with its default viewer. After the viewer opens, check out the file that was opened and then close the application (OpenOffice, Doc Viewer, etc.)  Select Test to begin  Did the application open the document properly? (e.g was it displayed and did it function properly?)
<testa_> dopo elena aiutate anche meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<elena> nik e poi mi dice prova-si -no salta
<shaker> ciao ragazzi... qlc mi sa aiutare x un driver di rete da installare??
<NightSilent> elena: che stranezza perchè diventa tutto così difficile asd :P
<elena> nighsilent e che brvo se lo saprei nn lo mi sembra strano che nn va con le cuffie  eper fetto
<elena> nigh la scheda audio e aggiornata lo sopporta qndi bho!
<Holden> elena, hai un'icona dell'altoparlante vicino l'orologio?
<elena> si
<elena> holden il volume
<Holden> elena, ok, da li puoi scegliere 'preferenze audio'?
<elena> holden si ma nn va
<elena> holden ok aperto adesso
<elena> holden volume in uscita max
<Holden> ok, vai nella scheda Hardware elena
<elena> holden ftto audio interno 1 uscita/1 ingresso duplex stereo analogico
<Holden> elena, ok, nella scheda uscita invece?
<elena> holden e dove la trovo?
<Holden> elena, sempre li, dovrebbe essere qualcosa simile a questa http://imagebin.org/160040 io però ho ubuntu 10.04, non so se su 11.04 è cambiata
<elena> holden credo che sia qsta audio interno stereo analogico stereo
<elena> holden esatto si e cosi uguale uguale
<Holden> elena, ok, mentre riproduci un file prova a cambiare le impostazioni di questa scheda
<elena> holden solo che dove ce scritto connettore ce scritto uscita analogica
<elena> ftto
<Holden> e vedi se funziona. prova anche con la scheda hardware, una di quelle voci dovrebbe funzionare
<elena> holden qui in uscita mi dice solo che ci sono cuffie analogiche
<elena> holden invece dall'altra parte e ho ftto provato utto ma nulla solo cuffie
<Holden> elena, è un portatile?
<elena> adesso poi nn sento nemmeno piu i suoni con le cuffie
<elena> holden no hptouchsmart
<Holden> elena, su hardware/profilo le hai provate tutte?
<elena> holden e un blocco fisso touch
<elena> holden si
<elena> holden adesso nemmeno piu con le cuffie sento i suoni
<elena> per se metto la musica mp3
<elena> le cuffie vanno
<elena> uffi!!!
<Holden> elena, si, devi riportarlo com'era prima
<elena> holden e come
<Holden> elena, ok, forse è un computer/scheda audio molto recente e quindi non molto ben supportata ancora
<elena> holden adesso ho ftto le prove dei test e con le cuffie funziona il test
<elena> perche i suoni nn si sentono piu pero
<Holden> elena, sicuramente devi solo rimettere a posto le impostazioni in preferenze audio, fallo con calma e vedrai che torna a funzionare
<elena> holden ma io nn ho toccato nulla ho rimesso tt come prima
<elena> nn si sente piu nulla
<Holden> elena, hmm, ma le casse sono interne o esterne?
<Lino2> Holden: sono interne, che io sappia, cmq, elena è uscita... penso abbia riawiato il pc
<Holden> Lino2, già, non l'avevo notato
<Lino2> c'è 1 link che spiega come eseguire il test d sistema? c'è 1 guida?
<tazmania149> ciao a tutti. domana semplice e veloce. ho un sony vaio 2gb di ram, 256 di scheda video e 500 gb di hd. posso installare la 11.04 a 64 bit? grazie in anticipo
<Holden> tazmania149, che processore ha?
<tazmania149> è vero, non l'ho scritto. dovrei vedere, conosci un comando da terminale per scoprirlo velocemente? :D
<tazmania149> Holden: è vero, non l'ho scritto. dovrei vedere, conosci un comando da terminale per scoprirlo velocemente? :D
<Lino2> Holden: c'è 1 guida in italiano 1 link ke spiega come eseguire il test d sistema?
<Holden> tazmania149, lscpu oppure cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Holden> Lino2, quale test di sistema?
<Lino2> Holden quello che c'è su ubuntu , io uso 11.04
<Holden> Lino2, hmm, ma a che serve la guida? non è una procedura passo passo?
<tazmania149> holden: è un intel core duo a 2.40 Ghz
<Lino2> solo che è in english e nn lo mastico granké... e quindi nn so se clickare si no avanti ogni volta
<Holden> Lino2, qui su 10.04 è in italiano, prova a controllare se hai installato tutto il supporto per la lingua italiana. per la guida non saprei
<Holden> tazmania149, puoi mettere su pastebin l'output di cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Lino2> Holden: come mai usi ancora la 'stra vekkia' 10 4? ;)
<Holden> Lino2, è una lts, non è affatto vecchia
<tazmania149> holden: http://pastebin.com/FKS2t3qU
<Lino2> Holden: ri formulo meglio la dom,,, come mai preferisci 10.4. lts anziké 11.04 rilasci normale?
<roby_> Lino2, anche io come Holden  uso 10.04, mi trovo benissimo e formatto ogni 36 mesi mi pare o di più
<Lino2> roby_:  non capisco come mai , entrambi , preferite 10.4 lts anziké 11.04 rilasci normale, vbb de gustibus
<roby_> Lino2, veramente sono io che non capisco dove vuoi arrivare, il supporto per la 11.04 finirà prima di quello per la 10.04
<Holden> tazmania149, ok, 64bit
<Lino2> roby_: come mai finisce prima il supporto 11.04 e dopo il supporto d 10.04? nn dovrebbe essere il contrario?
<Lino2> roby_: volevo arrivare a... capire come mai... vbb
<roby_> perchè la 11.04 è una versione di sviluppo e la 10.04 è una LTS
<Lino2> roby_: ok cpt credo
<tazmania149> Holden: grazie mille
<Dorotha> uso ubuntu 11.04 e non riesco a impostare la lingua italiana, alcune voci menu sono in inglese e alcune in polacco... ho provato a flaggasre italiano e deselezionare le altre e clickato applica globalmente ma senza risultato
<Dorotha> OverMe: uso ubuntu 11.04 e non riesco a impostare la lingua italiana, alcune voci menu sono in inglese e alcune in polacco... ho provato a flaggasre italiano e deselezionare le altre e clickato applica globalmente ma senza risultato
<Dorotha> c è qualcuno?
<devidino> Salve a tutti ho appena installato l'applicazione per controllare la temperatura e ho l'hard disk a gradi , la  cpu a e la scheda video (GPU) fissa a   68 ° mi pare esagerato come valore di Gpu
<Lino2> devidino: tu sai come impostare la lingua italiana su ubuntu?
<Lino2> devidino: ho provato ad installare italiano e clickare applica globalmente ma le voci menu rimangono 1 po in inglese 1 po in italiano 1 po in polacco
<devidino> Lino2:  riavvia dovrebbe tornare tutto ok:D
<Lino2> devidino: ho provato ma... rimane 1 po in english 1 po in polacco... :(
<nicotano> salve
<Dorotha> nicotano: uso ubuntu 11.04 e non riesco a impostare la lingua italiana, alcune voci menu sono in inglese e alcune in polacco... ho provato a flaggasre italiano e deselezionare le altre e clickato applica globalmente ma senza risultato
<devidino> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> Dorotha,  mwenu amministrazione supporto lingue installa rimuovi
<Dorotha> nicotano: così ho fatto, ho installato italiano e ho rimosso le altre , poi ho riawiato il pc ma le voci menu rimangono 1 po in inglese 1 po in polacco
<devidino> una gpu che ha una temperatura che oscilla tra i 68 e 70° mi sembra esagerato voi che dite?
<Dorotha> nicotano: dopo aver installato rimosso ho clickato applica globalmente e poi ho riawiato il pc
<nicotano> Dorotha, hai selezionato italiano anche dalla seconda scheda formati regionali
<Dorotha> nicotano:  si
<nicotano> Dorotha, sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<devidino> voi che dite?
<nicotano> !chat | devidino
<ubot-it> devidino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<devidino> giusto scusa nicotano
<Dorotha> nicotano: quando ho installato italiano si è aggiunto anche italiano svizzera ma io nn l ho installato e nn risulta flaggato nella lista svizzera
<nicotano> Dorotha, sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<Dorotha> nicotano: fatto , ora?
<nicotano> Dorotha, riseleziona italiano dalla scheda e riavvia
<nicotano> Dorotha, dalla scheda delle lingue installate togli la spunta da altro che non sia italiano e inglese
<Dorotha> nicotano: clickando language support c'è già italiano e italiano (svizzera)
<nicotano> togli la svizzera
<nicotano> Dorotha, hai riavviato dopo installato il langpack?
<Dorotha> nicotano: mi hai scritto d togliere svizzera ma nn so come toglierlo perchÉ non c'è nella lista , nella lista è flaggato solo italiano
<Dorotha> nicotano: dovevo riavviare il pc dopo aver lanciato quel comando da terminale?
<nicotano> Dorotha, avevo capito che era flaggato anche svizzera
<nicotano> devi riavviare
<Dorotha> nicotano: language for menu e windows c sono entrambi sia ita ke ita svizzera ma se clicko install remove language nella lista non cè svizzera ed è selezionato solo italiano
<Dorotha> quindi non so come toglierlo
<nicotano> riavvia
<Dorotha> ok grazie
<Dorotha> dopo il riawio devo fare qualcos altro? o pensi ke basta quello e va a posto?
<Dorotha> nicotano: dopo il riawio devo fare qualcos altro o pensi ke basta quello e va a posto?
<nicotano> ancora stai a pensarci
<Dorotha> ok speriamo che basti riawiare il pc , se c'era da fare altro almeno me lo segnavo , cmq, grz
<nicotano> :)
<Dorotha> cmq portevi risp 'basta il riawio' vbb bye
<nicotano> detto 3 volte riavvia
<Dorotha> si ma hai 'detto' 0 volte se basta solo riawiare o se dopo il riawio serve far altro x risolvere
<nicotano> se non riavvii non sappiamo
<Dorotha> ok quindi nn lo sai ok pensavo lo sapessi vbb nel caso ri torno a kiedere grz bye
<nicotano> di solito non occorre altro
<Lino2> nicotano: purtroppo è ancora in inglese / polacco ,,, anke dopo il riawio pc
<Lino2> nicotano_: c6?
<Lino2> nicotano: ho riawiato il pc ma rimane inglese / polacco
<nicotano> Lino2, che versione di ubuntu stai usando
<Lino2> 11.04
<Lino2> ho riavviato il pc come mi hai detto ma il problema rimane
<nicotano> il polacco lo vedi nella finestra supporto lingue  installa rimuovi ?
<Lino2> aspetta che guardo e te lo dico
<nicotano> togli la spunta se c'è
<Lino2> c è sia english ke polish ma entrambi non sono flaggati , è flaggato solo italiano
<Lino2> language for menu e windows continua ad esserci sia italiano che italiano svizzera
<Lino2> e non c'è svizzera su aggiungi remove
<nicotano> inglese puo' restare, poi imposti italiano in regionale e fai applica globalmente,
<nicotano> Lino2, da terminale digita locale dai invio e vedi se ti appare lang=it
<Lino2> su regionale è già impostato italiano , non c'è inglese su langage for menu e windows , c'è solo su install remove ma nn è flaggato
<Lino2> ok provo aspetta
<Dorotha> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shaker> ciao a tutti... qlc mi puo aiutare x sapere qual'è la mia interfaccia di rete???
<Dorotha> nicotano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633080/
<nicotano> Dorotha, hai italiano svizzera *-  installa rimuovi devi avere la spunta su inglese e italiano
<Dorotha> nicotano: non cè su inglese solo su italiano ma se vuoi ri controllo
<nicotano> Dorotha, inglese devce avere spunta così è da me inglese e italiano
<Dorotha> nicotano: ah ok quindi flaggo inglese? ora è flaggato solo italiano
<nicotano> tutti e due poi applica globalmente e in regionale italiano e riavvia
<Dorotha> ok provo grazie
<nicotano> guarda se c'è spuntato italiano svizzera e rimuovilo
<nicotano> il tuo locale è su svizzera
<nicotano> LANGUAGE=C:pl:it_IT:it_CH
<nicotano> polonia e svizzera insiema
<nicotano> Dorotha,  e prova anche sudo apt-get -- reinstall language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<Lino2> nicotano: faccio prima sudo o prima riawio pc?
<Lino2> nicotano: non so come toglierlo 'polonia e svizzera insieme'
<nicotano> Lino2, reistalla i langpack riavvia e reimposta italiano
<Lino2> ok
<Lino2> quindi prima lancio il comando sudo... da terminale poi riawio pc poi re imposto ita ,,, giusto?
<nicotano> ja
<Lino2> ora c è italiano , poi ita svizzera , poi english
<nicotano> dove?
<Lino2> su lingue for menu e windows
<nicotano> deve essere valorizzato solo english
<Dorotha> nicotano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633085/
<nicotano> i due -- accanto a reinstall
<nicotano> senza spazio --reinstall
<Dorotha> me lo ri scrivi correttamente cosi copio incollo su terminale
<nicotano> --reinstall
<Dorotha> io ho copia incollato come hai scritto tu prima
<nicotano> io ho scritto -- poi ilcopincolla dalla finestra della chat lascia il tempo che trova riscrivi il comando
<nicotano> Dorotha,  sudo apt-get -- reinstall language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<nicotano> Dorotha,  sudo apt-get --reinstall language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<nicotano> così è corretto
<Dorotha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633086/
<Dorotha> nicotano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633086/
<nicotano> Dorotha, vabho' gli altri due sono andati,
<Dorotha> nicotano: cosa faccio ora?
<Dorotha> in realtà c sono ancora cmq vbb
<Dorotha> nicotano: 'dev essere valorizzato solo english' come faccio a valorizzare solo english? nn so ke significa valorizzato
<nicotano> Dorotha, riavvia e poi apri menu impostazioni lingua e imposta corrattamente italiano italia, togli eventuali spunte da polonia e svizzera
<Dorotha> ok
<nicotano> lo devi vedere in nero e gli altri lang li vedi sbiaditi
<Dorotha> tutti 3 sono in nero nex è sbiadito
<Dorotha> cmq riawio pc a dopo grz
<nicotano> Dorotha, controlla anche che la tastiera sia impostata italiana
<Dorotha> keyboard method system : none
<nicotano> e le impostazioni data ora
<nicotano> Dorotha, no li dalla sua voce di menu
<Dorotha> nicotano: dove controllo la tastiera e data ora?
<nicotano> sistema preferenze
<Dorotha> keyboard preferences layout italiano
<nicotano> ok
<nicotano> controlla fuso orario impostato su roma
<Dorotha> nicotano: time e date roma
<Dorotha> anzi ROME x essere precisi è scritto
<Dorotha> nicotano: riawio pc? quindi
<nicotano> Dorotha, allora riavvia e imposta lingua solo inglese per tutto, poi riavvia un'altra volta se hai tutto in inglese aggiungi italiano italia e riavvia ancora
<nicotano> +di questo no so cosa dirti deve andare ameno che non manchino pacchetti lang che devi scaricare
<Lino2> nicotano: ora è valorizzato english e poi c 'è non valorizzato english australia e english canada
<Lino2> nicotano: cmq ora riawio pc
<nicotano> ok, imposta italiano
<Lino2> nicotano: regional format ho impostato english united kindom giusto?
<Lino2> c erano tanti english e ho impostato uk
<nicotano> hai dispinibile italiano?
<nicotano> disponibile
<Lino2> no c è solo english su regional format ma c sono tanti english
<Lino2> d vari stati
<nicotano> Lino2, nella finestra principale installa rimuovi spunta italiano e vedi se ti ricarica i langpack
<Lino2> ora ho riawiato pc come mi avevi detto d fare sto asp ke si riawii
<nicotano> ok
<nicotano> Lino2, eventualmente sudo install --reinstall language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base
<Lino2> nicotano: mo' vedo se è tutto in english come mi dissi , poi mi dici il passaggio successivo da fare , tra i vari ke mi hai scritto
<kuix> ragazzi come mai mettendo il cd nel lettore non succede nulla? ...
<nicotano> kuix, imposta dal bios per l'avvio da cd rom
<nicotano> e avvia col cd inserito
<kuix> no allora mi son soiegato male.... sono in ubu e se metto un cd non me lo legge :(
<nicotano> cd rovinato
<Lino2> nicotano: dopo riawio pc è sempre 1 misto tra inglese polacco
<nicotano> Lino2,  sudo install --reinstall language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base
<kuix> nicotano, con tutti i cd
<nicotano> kuix, cambia lettore
<kuix> nicotano, con windows funge
<kuix> nicotano, ed anche osx
<kuix> e anche prima
<kuix> fino a eri con linux...
<nicotano> kuix, se lo vedi nelle risorse clic destro monta e poi con nautilus lo esplori se è un cd dati
<kuix> non lo vedo in /mnt
<enzotib> kuix: al massimo in /media
<nicotano> non è montato automaticamente se non lo vedi
<nicotano> kuix, montalo a mano
<kuix> ne in /mnt ne in /mnt
<enzotib> kuix: hai per caso modificato fstab?
<kuix> comando?
<kuix> no
<Dorotha> nicotano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633100/
<nicotano> Dorotha,   sudo install  language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base
<enzotib> kuix: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<nicotano> Dorotha,  manxa un pezzo apt-get instal
<nicotano> Dorotha,  manxa un pezzo apt-get install --reinstall  etc
<kuix> enzotib,  umount: /dev/sr0: dispositivo sconosciuto
<kuix> O.o
<enzotib> kuix: sudo lshw -short, su pastebin
<kuix> ok :)
<Dorotha> nicotano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633101/
<nicotano> Dorotha,   sudo apt-get install --reinstall  language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base
<kuix> enzotib, /0/100/1f.2/0        /dev/cdrom  disk        DVD-RAM writer
<Dorotha> nicotano: t pasto il risultato? t serve? o è inutile superfluo?
<nicotano> Dorotha, se non hai avuto segnalazioni vuol dire che ha eseguito
<enzotib> kuix: DVD-RAM mi suona male, non mostra né il produttore né il modello
<kuix> :(
<Dorotha> nicotano: mi ha solo kiesto YES NO e ho risp YES
<Dorotha> nicotano: cosa faccio ora?
<kuix> enzotib, asp vedo se risolvo io.. ho pensato uan cosa ;)
<nicotano> adesso dovresti avere l'italiano nelle lingue da impostare
<Dorotha> nicotano:  intendi add remove? o language form menu e windows?
<kuix> enzotib, ps: hi un'immagina che è rimasta montata... come la smonto? forse li risolvo....
<enzotib> kuix: mount, senza opzioni, mostrami l'output
<nicotano> Dorotha, add remove selezioni italiano italia
<kuix> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/W4n0dgMQ
<kuix> effattvamente da un errore...
<kuix> ???
<enzotib> kuix: non vedo errori e non vedo immagini montate
<kuix> :( e che diamine!
<kuix> io speravo dasse qualche anomalia così s risolveva :(
<enzotib> kuix: mostrami il contenuto di /var/log/dmesg
<kuix> allora sulla dx ho una cartella o cd o meglio iso montata che si chiama matworks ma in realtà la smontai... ma è rimasta licona e se lo apro dice:
<kuix> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<kuix>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<kuix>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<kuix>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<kuix>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kuix>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBotIt1> kuix: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kuix> ops scusatemi! :S
<enzotib> ah mannaggia mannaggia, te dovrei taglià le manine :)
<kuix> XD scusami :)
<Dorotha> nicotano: clickando lingue mi ha scritto che doveva installare qualcosa e gli ho clickato SI YES
<kuix> cmq visto che dce? :)
<enzotib> kuix: ma dov'è, sul desktop? oppure la vedi in nautilus? e se riavvii rimane?
<kuix> nautilus
<kuix> prima è rimasta
<kuix> ma ora ho levato i programmi epr le imagini... casomai riavvio di nuovo...???
<Dorotha> nicotano: language for menu e windows c è sempre la stessa sequenza : italiano , italiano svizzera , inglese , tutti valorizzati
<Dorotha> nicotano: cosa faccio ora?
<enzotib> kuix: mah, prova a riavviare, va
<kuix> enzotib, dai riavvio e ti faccio sapere ;)
<Dorotha> nicotano: regional format ho impostato italiano italia
<nicotano> Dorotha, applica globalmente
<Dorotha> nicotano: si ho clickato applica global
<nicotano> Dorotha, riavvia la sessione di gnome
<kuix> :D :D :D
<kuix> enzotib, felice ioo! XD
<Dorotha> nicotano: intendi d riawiare il pc?
<kuix> enzotib, anche se in realtà ho anche disintallato moni iso e gmount
<nicotano> Dorotha,  puoi fare termina sessione
<enzotib> kuix: risolto?
<jester-> Dorotha: termina sessione e poi rientri
<kuix> cmq ora va ;)
<enzotib> kuix: ah, ma perché mettere 'ste schifezze?
<enzotib> mettete*
<kuix> enzotib,  e che cavoloo! appena metto il cd ecco che dice:
<Dorotha> nicotano: login oput?
<Dorotha> nicotano: login out?
<kuix> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<kuix> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/CST_2009 busy
<nicotano> si
<kuix> mmm ra va :/
<enzotib> kuix: ci sono due programmi che vogliono montare, hai messo qualche altra schifezza
<kuix> XD
<enzotib> kuix: dpkg -l | grep mount
<kuix> mmm per ora ho disintallato tutti
<kuix> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/RpABMHw0
<enzotib> kuix: boh
<esulu> ragazzi chi capisce qualche cosa di sto errore please?
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633121/
<enzotib> esulu: e quando avverrebbe questo?
<esulu> allora io mi sono messo a creare
<esulu> http://www.astars.org/ax2016/modules/news/article.php?storyid=56
<esulu> sta specie di gabbia per ssh
<esulu> per quanot rigarda gli utenti che si connettono al server
<esulu> con ssh
<esulu> il concetto è che ho finito di fare la guida tutta
<esulu> alla fine quando vado a connettermi con user di prova che ho creato
<esulu> mi da quel errore che ho pastato
<enzotib> esulu: ecco, ci manca qualcosa
<enzotib> esulu: come minimo, prima del chroot su dir, devi montare in bind /dev su dir/dev
<enzotib> esulu: detto più chiaramente: sudo mount --bind /dev /home/nomeutente/dev
<enzotib> anche se mi pare strano come comando di chroot, /home/nomeutente non si diremme la root di un sistema
<enzotib> direbbe*
<esulu> ma lo devo dare quando sono sul sistema root gisuto
<esulu> non sul chroot
<esulu> ?
<victubuntu> ciao ragazzi, sapete come si fa a mettere xubuntu da kubuntu?
<victubuntu> ho provato dapprima a togliere kubuntu e con i vari sudo sono arrivato ad ubuntu ma xubuntu non c'e' ancora :(
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<onebitxajax> ciao
<enzotib> esulu: prima, ma a dirti il vero non mi fiderei troppo di quella pseudoguida, c'è un altro piccolo errore, e mi puzza un po'
<esulu> caspita grazie che me l'hai detto almeno
<esulu> senti ma hai una decente come guida che possa aiutarmi a riguardo
<victubuntu> ecco mi esce cosi' xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-2.6.32-21 linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<victubuntu> pero' non e' xubuntu e' sempre ubuntu
<esulu> enzotib:
<onebitxajax> T-T
<Scan> !archlinux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'archlinux'
<victubuntu> xubuntu non e' kde?
<bobbybong> no victubuntu
<bobbybong> kubuntu è kde
<bobbybong> xubuntu xfce
<enzotib> esulu: ma che devi fa?
<victubuntu> cioe' xfce mi sembra sempre gnome
<esulu> in pvt un attimo enzotib posso?
<victubuntu> bobbybong come posso farti vedere se ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<onebitxajax> victubuntu: stamp
<onebitxajax> tatso stamp
<onebitxajax> oppure copia incolla su pastebin
<onebitxajax> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<victubuntu> ok
<victubuntu> ma che comando do prima al terminale?
<bobbybong> se vuoi kde installa kubuntu-desktop
<victubuntu> bobby volevo xubuntu perche' e' piu' leggero, come posso sapere dal terminale cos'ho?
<onebitxajax> victubuntu: sudo apt-cache search xubuntu | sort | grep -i desk
<bobbybong> victubuntu, devi scegliere quale ambiente usare quando ti logghi
<onebitxajax> victubuntu: coa vedi come risultati?
<victubuntu> xubuntu-desktop - Xubuntu desktop system
<victubuntu> quindi posso scegliere quando mi loggo? Questo xubuntu sembra troppo ubuntu pero'... non capisco
<bobbybong> victubuntu, sarà ancora gnome quello che usi
<bobbybong> se non hai mai cambiato ambiente al login
<victubuntu> ah ecco, quindi posso switchare all'inizio?
<enzotib> esulu: ok
<bobbybong> devi se no non cambia niente
<victubuntu> ok provero' tra qualche istante grazie intanto
<onebitxajax> consigliatemi un sitro da provare sul portatile?
<onebitxajax> distro*
<victubuntu> come volevasi dimostrare all'inizio a pc riavviato non mi esce la voce di scegliere se gnome o altro come mai?
<onebitxajax> sei arrivato a login?
<onebitxajax> dove metti userame e pass?
<onebitxajax> anzi ce gia user devi mettere la pass
<onebitxajax> scappateee e' arrivata Aizram
<onebitxajax> ora ci picchia a tutti
<Aizram> -.-'
<Aizram> ti hanno bannato dalla chat?
 * onebitxajax si nasconde dietro a k9 <tab> <tab>
<onebitxajax> oh no non ce
<onebitxajax> siamo fritto
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> Aizram: chi mi ha bannato?
<onebitxajax> dove quando perche?
<onebitxajax> -,-
<onebitxajax> oh no
<Aizram> è il canale sbagliato
<onebitxajax> anche oggi sono frito
<Aizram> mi sa che hai bevuto troppo ieri sera :D
<onebitxajax> gia
<victubuntu> dove dovrebbe apparire la finestra di scelta ambeiente su xubuntu?
<victubuntu> ambiente
<Aizram> al login
<enzotib> victubuntu: al login, clicchi sull'utente, e poi sotto appare un menu a tendina dove scegliere il tipo di sessione
<victubuntu> c'e' per caso enzotib una foto da vedere, a me proprio non appare
<zafira> ciao ragazzi
<enzotib> victubuntu: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<victubuntu> 10.04
<zafira> ho scaricato la 11.04 installato sul pc di mia figlia funziona sul mio mi rimane la schermata viola
<zafira> perche'??
<enzotib> victubuntu: e non ce l'ho una 10.04 da farti vedere, comunque la il tipo di sessione lo imposti al login, prima di premere invio per la password
<victubuntu> ok riprovo
<enzotib> victubuntu: cerca un po' sullo schermo cosa c'è disponibile da cliccare e/o scegliere
<zafira> nessuno che mi aiuta??
<enzotib> zafira: prima cosa, porta pazienza
<enzotib> zafira: seconda cosa, mi pare un po' poco quello che hai detto per capire il problema
<zafira> ok
<zafira> ho scaricato la 11.04
<zafira> installato sul pc di mia figlia un AMD e' andato tutto a buon fine
<zafira> quindi
<zafira> funziona perfettamente
<enzotib> zafira: per cortesia, non scrivere una parola per riga
<zafira> ora volevo installarlo anche sul mio avendo un HD libero, staccato quello dove c'e' win7 e lasciato quello libero vado ad instalare la 11.04 patere con il cd poi si ferma ad una schermata viola dove in alto a destra ci sono tre icone 2 frecce il simbolo dell'altoparlante e quello dello spegnimento
<zafira> la freccina del mauose che si muove e rimane bloccato
<jester-> zafira: hai scollegato il disco con sopra w7 per caso?
<zafira> si
<jester-> zafira: e non si capisce se hai installato è si incrocchia il cd live
<zafira> no l'installazione si ferma alla prima schermata quindi non si installa
<jester-> zafira: poi quondo lo riattacchi ci sono casini
<jester-> zafira: riattacca il disco con w7 e controlla che poi win parte regolare, quindi scaricati alterante cd e installa con quello scegliendo di usare l'intero secondo disco
<zafira> win7 funzione regolare
<zafira> perche' l'alternate
<Scan> sera
<jester-> perchè non ha problemi di grafica
<zafira> quindi e' un problema di scheda video
<Angelo> ciao chi mi puo' assistere per l'installazione di una internet key ?
<Angelo> ciao jester
<Scan> se installo un altra distro oltre a kubuntu poi come aggionro il grub?
<jester-> zafira: puo darsi
<jester-> Scan: con sudo update-grub
<zafira> ok ma quale versione e che tipo
<enzotib> Scan: gli dici di NON sostituire grub, e poi da kubuntu fai un update-grub
<Angelo> jester come te la cavi con le internet keu su ubuntu 10.04?
<Angelo> t ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao Angelo
<Scan> fantastico grazie
<jester-> zafira: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<jester-> Angelo: c'è poco da fare, la vede e funza o serve il driver
<Angelo> sulla 10.10  si installa ma dopo un pò si sconnette è da ieri sera che sto sbattendo
<zafira> stavo vedendo la pagina delle alternate quella che mi hai inviato di cosa si tratta??
<Angelo> Mw825up onda .... spe che vedo se trovo un driver ad oc
<jester-> Angelo: se connette poi puo essere il segnale debole o il provider del menga
<jester-> Angelo: la connessione da key è la piu farlocca in assoluto
<jester-> zafira: clicca il link che la scarica
<Angelo> infatti mi sà che che provo a spostarmi di zona che magari mi sto  snervando per niente
<jester-> Angelo: e va a giorni, durante il week end attaccano il doppio degli utenti supportati dallo slot e va tutto a cazzo
<Angelo> ok ne avevo il sospetto per giunta è wind  quindi..
<zafira> si sto gia' scaricando grazie
<Angelo> un consiglio solamente:
<Angelo> riguardo alla autentificazione metodi consentiti
<Angelo> sai indicarmi che metodo per wind?
<jester-> Angelo: autenticazione di?
<Angelo> eap pap...
<jester-> Angelo: non serve autenticazione con la banda mobile
<jester-> non serve
<Angelo> ok grazie
<jester-> Angelo: con cosa hai fatto la connessione
<Angelo> con il  net work manager  l'ha rilevata e mi son connesso su ubuntu 10.10
<Angelo> key onda MW825up
<Angelo> provider wind
<Angelo> sulla 10.04 non la rileva nemmeno usando usb moden swich
<jester-> Angelo: vai indietro invece che avanti?
<Angelo> si perche  installavo su un eeepc asus 901 e la 11.04 con ci sta  nella memoria da 4 Gb
<Angelo> ho due dischi solidi da  4  e 8 gb
<jester-> Angelo: ho un eepc con 2 gb e la 11,04 va benissimo
<Angelo>  installo / su quella da 4 e la home sulla 8gb
<jester-> aah intendi l'hd
<Angelo> in installazione mi dice che non ho sufficente spazio
<Angelo> ho provato macbuntu ad esser sinceri
<jester-> Angelo: in 4 gb non entra nemmeno / in 8 non è che ci fai molto
<endriu> come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu
<endriu> ?
<enzotib> endriu: hai win?
<jester-> !installazione | endriu
<ubot-it> endriu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<endriu> si
<jester-> !mbr | endriu  ripristini e formatti
<ubot-it> endriu  ripristini e formatti: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Angelo> jester pero' la 10.10  co sta perfetta e va anche come una scheggia solo che mi manca sta benedetta internet key
<enzotib> endriu: la partizione di ubuntu è sufficiente formattarla, l'unico problema è sostituire grub con l'mbr di windows
<Angelo> ci*
<enzotib> endriu: come ti ha detto jester-
<endriu> ok grazie
<jester-> Angelo: hai mica detto che si connette?
<Angelo> si ci ho navigato sulla 10.10   solo che mi ha combinato 2 scherzetti il primo che si è disconnesso e non si connette più
<Angelo> i il secondo che alle  volte  inserendo la usb  mi si freezza il pc con tanto di schermata viola chiaro
<Angelo> sinceramente non so' più cosa pensare
<jester-> Angelo: il pc è un po (tanto) scarsetto
<jester-> Angelo: pensa di piare un eeepc un po piu potente
<jester-> o mettici puppy
<Angelo> e lo so' infatti l'ho venduto ma sta  disgraziata che lo ha preso ha sta key maledetta di wnd
<jester-> ideale per pc scarsotti
<jester-> Angelo: in origine che os aveva installato
<kuix> ragazzi per caso sapete se con il nuovo solidedge st3 han abbandonato opengl e hanno preso direct3d?
<kuix> grazie :)
<Angelo> mi viene male a dirlo windozz per eeepc ( francese)
<Angelo> xp  eh
<jester-> Angelo: perchè sbattersi mettendogli linux che poi ti rompe per tutte le cazzate, rimettigli l'orginale winzoz per il quele tutti forniscono i drivers
<Angelo> pero' per dire ora ho collegato la key su questo laptop asus vecchiotto  con ubuntu 10.04 e non me la rileva per niente
<jester-> Angelo: il contro winzoz a priori è una scemata
<Angelo> si jester ero quasi li' infatti pero' era per una questione di esperienza  da  fare diciamo
<jester-> Angelo: linux non fa miracoli, se uno no è avezzo a smanettare certe robe non vanno e si sminchia quanto winzoz alla fine
<Angelo> mi sarebbe piaciuto riuscire  più che altro
<jester-> se lo vendi dopo 2 giorni quella torna e ti pende minimo a male parole
<kuix> jester-,  forse anche piu di windows :)
<Angelo> si volevo evitare anche quello
<jester-> kuix: tu ne sai circa sminchiamento linux os
<Angelo> io ho preso un altro eeepc il 1012 seashell  con dual core atom e scheda video nvidia ion
<Angelo> che dici lo provoviamo ubuntu  in dual bot?
<kuix> jester-, poco per fortuna :)
<kuix> fn ora >.<
<jester-> quello con hd di cartone era uno dei primi
<kuix> speriamo bene...
<Angelo> io ne ho gia sminchiato un paio di  linux os  pero' solo su eeepc :-)
<kuix> io fottuti del tutto no..
<Angelo> gli altri grazie al cielo mi han dato  solo grandi soddisfazioni e credo ai miracoli
<kuix> ma spesso mi è capitato d dover dare una bella pulita drastica XD
<Angelo> comunque c'è un bel programmino per salvarsi l'mbr prima di fare disastri con i dual bot
<Angelo> sarebbe opportuno avere il floppy pero'   anche se nel sito indicano che si puo anche salvare su cd
<Angelo> basta cercare MBRtool
<Angelo> va bene vado a farmi un giro con il pc che magari il segnale svanisce davvero  in questa area e mi sto scemunendo per niente
<Angelo> ciao e grazie a tutti
<kuix> ora che ci penso :P ma sul mio raid ho due mbr? ???
<kuix> è un 0+1
<Angelo> uno scrive e l'altro fà una copia no?
<Angelo> stanotte non mi fai dormire con sta domanda :-)
<Angelo> ciao :-)
<spau> uso ubuntu 11.04 , come faccio a sapere il mio ip?
<enzotib> spau: interno o esterno?
<Aizram> buonanotte .............
<enzotib> fa notte presto sulla alpi
<Aizram> :P
<spau> enzotib: ifconfig trovato grz
<digital1> salve
<digital1> qual'è la porta del terminale, vorrei aprirla nel router?
<jester-> digital1: ????
<digital1> il terminale scarica attraverso una porta?
<jester-> digital1: scarica cosa il terminale
<digital1> aggiornamenti per es
<digital1> video
<jester-> digital1: apt non aggiorna=
<jester-> ?
<digital1> per accellerare, avevo pensato di aprire la porta
<jester-> digital1: se chiusa non funzerebbe proprio
<elena> uso ubuntu 11.04 ,,, nn riesco ad impostare il tema AMBIANCE , rimane PERSONALIZZATO , come posso fare?
<jester-> elena: unity o gnome classico
<elena> jester  unity
<jester-> elena: cambialo da gnome classic
<elena> come?
<elena> jester-: come?
<jester-> elena: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo la pass scegli la sessione in basso
<jester-> clicchi su ubuntu e cambi
<elena> jester nn ho cpito come devo fare?
<elena> jester ci sei?
<jester-> <jester-> elena: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo la pass scegli la sessione in basso
<jester-> <jester-> clicchi su ubuntu e cambi
<elena> jester a me la pass nn la chiede
<elena> jaster mi apre tutte le schermate e basta ma niente pass
<Carlin0> elena, scrivi nel terminale gdmsetup e cambi da li , poi riavvii
<jester-> elena: termina sessione e avrai la login
<elena> carolin mi si e aperta una schermata che devo fare?
<Carlin0> elena, scegli ubuntu classic
<elena> carolin ok ftto ora
<Carlin0> ora o termini sessione e ti rilogghi o riavii
<elena> carolin cioe
<Carlin0> riavvia  ...
<elena> carolin il pc
<Carlin0> eh
<jester-> no lo sciacquone del cesso
<Carlin0> :)
<Holden> jester-, lol
<elena> ok
<Carlin0> carolino sono diventato :P
<jester-> hihihi
<Akenathon> sera
<jester-> carolin carolin piangevaaa
<Carlin0> perchè tagliava la cipolla ...
<jester-> voleva l'insalataaa
<Carlin0> la patata semmai
<Akenathon> c'è qualcuno dello staff? avrei bisogno di aiuto....
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Akenathon
<ubot-it> Akenathon: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Akenathon> bene
<Akenathon> ho un problema di dipendenze con la libreria lxglUS.so.3
<Holden> Akenathon, e ti serve qualcuno dello 'staff'? :D
<Akenathon> perchè non è il chan di supporto questo?
<Holden> si, ma chiunque sa può aiutare
<Akenathon> va bene...tu puoi aiutarmi?
<Holden> Akenathon, poni la domanda
<Akenathon> ho un problema di dipendenze con la libreria lxglUS.so.3
<Holden> e...?
<Akenathon> fa parte di un applicativo di reti neurali
<Akenathon> la libreria non è reperibile nei repository...almeno in quelli attuali
<Holden> Akenathon, allora la devi compilare tu o trovare un ppa
<Akenathon> di ppa disponibili mi sa che non ne esistono
<Holden> ma che libreria è? neanche google la conosce
<Carlin0> manco gugl trova sta libreria
<Carlin0> appunto...
<Akenathon> no c'è è una libreria che gestisce un algebra ricavata da grafi gerarchici
<Holden> link?
<Akenathon> si possono postare?
<Holden> si
<Akenathon> un secondo
<Akenathon> ehm trovata...ma era lxplUS.so.3
<Akenathon> della serie dislessia galoppante
<Akenathon> grazie di avermi spinto a ricercarla :D
<Akenathon> c'è qualcuno di voi che abbia mai avuto a che fare con reti neurali?
<jester-> Holden: che lo sforzo sia con noi
<Holden> jester-, già :D
<elena> ho un problema con skype si vede la web ma nn riesco a configurare l'audio
<elena> nn ce nessuno che mi puo aiutare
<ubuntu__one> b sera
<Kaos_One> avendo i driver per 98-xp di un joystick come faccio a usarlo con ubuntu tramite wine??
<thera> ciao a tutti, ho problema con bluetooth in netbook toshiba, ubuntu 11, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<elena> ce alcuno che ha la pazienza di darmi una mano perfavore
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-18
<sarah725> ciao
<nannes> !ciao | sarah725
<ubot-it> sarah725: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sarah725> tutti a dormire?
<nannes> qualcuno si, qualcuno no.
<sarah725> ciao come va
<nannes> Che c'è, hai problemi con ubuntu?
<sarah725> no,diciamo che sono alle prime armi
<nannes> ahh..
<sarah725> ho scaricato backtrack la distribuzione ubuntu e sto cercando di capirci qualcosa
<sarah725> tu l'hai mai usato backtrack
<sarah725> ?
<Serpico> ciao
<nannes> ah... credo che il canale adatto sia -chat, perchè qui si parla solo di problemi con ubuntu.
<nannes> !chat | sarah725
<ubot-it> sarah725: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sarah725> dove potrei trovare degli hacker?
<Carlin0> al negozio ...
<nannes> forse alla coop son scontati
<Carlin0> c'è il 3 x 2
<nannes> ah no, dimenticavo!! Poco fa hanno aggiunto una guida per chi vuole addentrarsi nell'hacking
<nannes> la trovo qui da qualche parte, un attimo
<nannes> !hacker | sarah725
<ubot-it> sarah725: http://diventaunhacker.altervista.org/hacker/guida.swf
<sarah725> e io che ci vado
<sarah725> non la spengo piu questa canz
<nannes> AHAHAH
<nannes> aumenta il volume al max!! Fai sentire ai vicini
<sarah725> pirla
<nannes> !backtrack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'backtrack'
<nannes> !veggenti | sarah725
<ubot-it> sarah725: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<nannes> sarah725: vedi, un buon penetration test si può fare con DAMN3dg1rl
<nannes> non parlo di penetrazione genitale eh
<nannes> le controlli il pc, e trovi una marea di servizi aperti
<nannes> vero DAMN3dg1rl?
<nannes> :D
<sarah725> manco risponde
<nannes> perchè mi teme
<sarah725> chi e
<DAMN3dg1rl> nannes, non ho services attivi . lavoro in sandbox con buona parte dei task
<nannes> -.-
<Odo> Giorno
<simonaG> sono diversi giorni che mi compare questo errore Ubuntu ha riscontrato un'errore interno. Ho fatto 2 screen per farvi vedere di cosa si tratta
<simonaG> http://imagebin.org/216883
<simonaG> http://imagebin.org/216884
<jester-> simonaG: da terminale: sudo apt-get upgrade  poi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<jester-> simonaG: pardon  da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<simonaG> ok
<simonaG> fatto
<simonaG> ma di che errore si tratta?
<jester-> non aggiorna i moduli
<glpiana> ola
<prepang> buongiorno. come si fa a riavviare con l'ultimo kernel installato?
<prepang> v'è quarcu?
<TaLaDo> prepang, di norma il grub si aggiorna
<jester-> prepang: semolicemente reboot
<prepang> TaLaDo, ciao, di norma... a me non funzia
<TaLaDo> prepang, quindi quando riavvi parti con l'ultimo kernel installato
<jester-> semplicemente*
<prepang> jester- none non funzia
<TaLaDo> prepang, all'avvio vedi il menù del grub?
<jester-> prepang: come no
<prepang> jester- no parte con l'ultimo avviato
<prepang> TaLaDo, non vedo il menù, parte in auto
<jester-> <TaLaDo> prepang, all'avvio vedi il menù del grub?
<jester-> TaLaDo:  premi maiusc al boot
<jester-> prepang:   premi maiusc al boot
<jester-> prepang: se i lkernel si è installato con quello parte, dai uname -r
<prepang> jester-, già fatto scrive grub loaded e parte con il precedente
<jester-> prepang: ls /boot e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | prepang
<ubot-it> prepang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<prepang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046862/
<jester-> prepang: che distro usi
<prepang> jester-, oneiric
<jester-> prepang: oniric sta al kernel 3-2-25
<jester-> e li dentro non lo vedo
<prepang> jester-, sì ma non si aggirona nemmeno all'ultimo installato
<jester-> quindi non è installato, sudo apt-get install --reisntall linux-image-generic
<prepang> jester-, aggiorna*
<jester-> prepang:  se non aggiorna sa di  imputtanemnto
<TaLaDo> prepang, hai messo una botta di ppa?
<jester-> prepang: sbagliavo la onieric non ha kernel 3.2
<jester-> TaLaDo: mi pare sia il tipo che andava di grub-customization
<jester-> un puttanata
<prepang> jester-, guarda qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046865/
<TaLaDo> jester-, ma è ancora supportato oneirc?
<jester-> prepang: uname -r
<prepang> jester-, oneiric è il penultimo, perchè non dovrebbe?
<jester-> prepang: il 3.2 non è da rtepo ubuntu
<jester-> repo*
<prepang> jester-, ma non installa nemmeno la vers. 3.0.22
<jester-> prepang: fai vedere  uname -r
<jester-> e il 3.22 è  installato
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046862/
<jester-> prepang: hai cancellato l'image da /boot?
<prepang> jester-, affatto
<jester-> prepang:  sudo apt-get install --reisntall linux-image-generic
<prepang> jester-, OverMe mi scrisse come evitare casini per via del grub customizer, ma sono sempre a quel punto lì
<jester-> prepang: segui  le indicazioni  o lameri
<jester-> ?
<prepang> jester-, spiritoso
<jester-> prepang:  e 4 sudo apt-get install --reisntall linux-image-generic
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046877/
<prepang> jester-, sì certo vidi
<prepang> jester-, e 4 volte padellasti
<jester-> prepang: ls /boot
<prepang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046879/ jester-
<jester-> prepang: incolla tutto non solo una parte
<TaLaDo> appunto
<prepang> jester-, è tutto, manca nulla
<jester-> prepang: non c'è nessuna image come fa ad essere tutto
<prepang> jester-, dall'istruzione a fine+ù
<prepang> jester-, perchè non mi credi? è da prompt a prompt
<jester->  vmlinuz-3.0.0-22-generic
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046882/
<jester-> prepang:  vmlinuz-3.0.0-22-generic  ma se hai tarocco 3.2 con quello parte,
<jester-> remix_tj: tieni premuto maiusc al boot
<remix_tj> jester-: già fatto :-P
<jester-> lol
<prepang> jester-, mi sa che non leggi. se premo shift al boot scrive grub loaded maq non si ferma ad alcuna scelta
<jester-> prepang:  tieni premuto maiusc al boot
<jester-> prepang:  se hai messo qualche vaccata facile di si
<prepang> jester-, tipo?
<jester-> prepang: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> sempre grub customization non confligga
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046886/
<jester-> prepang: normalmente dovresti vederlo il menu, se hai il customization che fa casino non è un problema nostro
<prepang> jester-, nemmeno mio, è stato disinstallato... ma al solito non mi leggi
<jester-> prepang: GRUB_TIMEOUT="0"
<jester->   falla diventare GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
<jester-> prepang: salva, sudo update-grub e riavvia
<jester-> prepang: e non fare lo schzzinoso che non è il posto
<prepang> jester-, e già, magari adesso propone di scegliere... no non lo sono altrimenti non sarei qui, ti pare?
<TaLaDo> ?
<jester-> mah
<prepang> jester-, ho riavviato due volte, ma non mi chiede alcuna scelta. potrei aver sbagliato la correzione... potresti verificare?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046904/
<TaLaDo> prepang, hai dato sudo update-grub ?
<prepang> TaLaDo, forse no... riprovo
<prepang> ok riprovo
<jester-> poi sono gli altri a non leggere
<prepang> jester-, allora non ho scelte da fare, nella lista c'è solo il kernel attuale, quello con cui si avvia il 3.0.0.21
<glpiana> prepang, c'è una voce "previous versions"
<glpiana> selezionala e lì ci trovi gli altri kernel
<jester-> eh
<prepang> glpiana, no solo il kernel 3.0.0.21 e lo stesso kernel con riavvio in modalità ripristino
<jester-> prepang: cat /etc/kernel-img.conf
<glpiana> prepang, e una voce "previous kernel". altrimenti hai pacioccato tu e hai cancellato o modificato qualcosa
<jester-> o lamera
<glpiana> anche
<glpiana> o al posto di grub a qualche burg o minchiate simili
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046916/
<prepang> jester-, glpiana con OverMe credo facemmo pulizia di eventuali casini... altro non saprei
<OverMe> pare non tutti
<prepang> jester-, glpiana per la precisione, il grub customizer è consigliato dalla wibi ufficiale...
<glpiana> prepang, wubi?
<prepang> OverMe, e allora non so...
<glpiana> wibi?
<glpiana> che è wibi?
<prepang> glpiana, scusa dalla documentazione
<glpiana> ah ok. è consigliato? bah
<prepang> glpiana, te lo trovo... promesso!
<glpiana> Si raccomanda di prestare molta attenzione nell'eseguire le operazioni presenti in questa guida, in quanto esse potrebbero compromettere il corretto avvio del sistema operativo. L'utilizzo di questo programma comporta la modifica degli script presenti in /etc/grub.d. Pertanto, le indicazioni presenti in questa guida non saranno più applicabili.
<TaLaDo> lol
<glpiana> per di più si fa aggiungere un repository esterno
<glpiana> no, direi che non è "consigliato"
<prepang> glpiana, ho solo installato il grub customizer senza fare alcuna altra modifica. ma confesso aver cancellato i vecchi kernel facendo delete dalla dir /boot. questo ho fatto.
<glpiana> a più tardi
<jester-> prepang: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046923/
<jester-> prepang: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<jester-> prepang: sudo apt-get update-grub
<prepang> jester-, mantenere la propria versione installata? cosa devo dirgli?
<jester-> di cosa
<prepang> jester-, a questo comando sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<jester-> prepang: quale file
<jester-> lo dice quale file
<prepang> jester-, lo chiede l'istruzione che mi hai scritto
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046929/ guarda qui
<jester->  /etc/default/grub mantieni versione
<prepang> jester-, ok
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046932/
<jester-> prepang: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046934/
<jester-> normalmente non è possibile una cosa del genere
<jester-> o ci prendi in giro  o hai fatto qualche vaccata
<OverMe> prepang, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jester-> genera il cfg trovando i kernel e non lo scrive?
<prepang> jester-, mi faresti incazzare... perchè dovrei prenderti in giro?
<prepang> jester-, eseguo pedissequamente ciò che scrivi. non so cosa posso aver fatto.. ma non ti prendo in giro
<prepang> jester-, spero ti sia chiaro
<jester-> prepang: sudo mv  /etc/default/grub.cfg /etc/default/grub.cfg.bak
<jester-> prepang: sudo apt-get update-grub
<prepang> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046942/
<jester-> prepang: è quello che hai fatto precedentemente che ha incasinato
<prepang> jester-, e ti ripeto, ho installato il grub customizer, niente altro... e ci sono andato avanti per almeno una decina di release di kernel. con quest'ultimo non sono riuscito ad avviarlo. tutto qui
<prepang> giuto è la verità
<prepang> giuro
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046946/
<jester-> ha ragione
<nicotano> salve
<prepang> jester-, :) eh loso, lui ha sempre ragione
<jester-> prepang: sudo mv  /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.bak
<prepang> jester-, ok eseguito
<jester-> prepang: sudo update-grub
<jester-> prepang: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<prepang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046947/ jester-  la prima istruz
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046949/
<jester-> OverMe: ??
<OverMe> wat
<prepang> glpiana, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/GrubCustomizer, il link che ti scrissi, le raccomandazioni servono per eseguire correttamente l'istruzione, è ciò che ho fatto
<OverMe> prepang, ls -al /boot/grub
<prepang> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046951/
<jester-> prepang: e dove sta il customizer in quel link
<OverMe> prepang, dpkg -l | grep grub
<prepang> jester-, come dove sta? serve ad installarlo
<patatalessa> buongiorno posso chiedere come mai se faccio i collegamenti su ubuntu delle cartelle che ho sul desktop windows,quando vado ad aprirle mi dice che il collegamento è riferito ad una posizione non valida e mi chiede se posso eliminarlo?
<neramarea> 'giorno. è un buon risultato? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1046954/
<neramarea> ops. scusate
<neramarea> volevo postare in chat
<prepang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046955/ OverMe
<jester-> prepang: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<jester-> prepang: sudo ppa-purge ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<prepang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046958/
<jester-> prepang: sudo ppa-purge ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<prepang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046959/
<prepang> jester-,  e non c'è
<OverMe> prepang, sudo apt-get purge grub-common grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common
<prepang> OverMe, devo rimuovere tutti ifile dal grub?
<OverMe> ?
<prepang> OverMe,  default no, me lo propone l'istruzione
<OverMe> si
<prepang> OverMe, sicuro, non è che poi non riavvio?
<OverMe> sicuro
<OverMe> mo lo reinstalliamo
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<prepang> OverMe, eseguito
<OverMe> sudo mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_old
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<OverMe> sudo mkdir /boot/grub
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<prepang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046969/ OverMe confermo?
<OverMe> prepang, sì
<jester-> prepang: hai un disco solo?
<prepang> jester-, no sda e sbd, infatti adesso chiede dove installare
<jester-> quele avvii al boot
<jester-> quale*
<prepang> sda jester-
<OverMe> allora sda
<jester-> allora mettilo su sda
<jester-> non sda1 sda2 palle varie
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046972/
<prepang> dimmi tu jester-
<jester-> su sda
<jester-> vai sopra e pigia spazio
<patatalessa> buongiorno posso chiedere come mai se faccio i collegamenti su ubuntu delle cartelle che ho sul desktop windows,quando vado ad aprirle mi dice che il collegamento è riferito ad una posizione non valida e mi chiede se posso eliminarlo?
<jester-> poi ok
<jester-> patatalessa: collegamenti?
<prepang> jester-, ok adesso invece mi chiede altro, in finale continua senza installare grub? si o no?
<patatalessa> si,apro dalla cartella home i vari hatrd disc,creo i collegamenti alle cartelle li trascino sul desktop ma quando vado ad aprirli mi dice la frase sopracitata
<jester-> patatalessa: la partizione win è montata?
<prepang> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046977/
<patatalessa> tradotto sarebbe Jester?
<jester-> patatalessa: e non mi pare che si possano fare simplink ntfs-->ext4
<OverMe> prepang, non hai selezionato sda dal menù precedente
<jester-> prepang: non hai taggato sda e onn hai ato ok
<jester-> dato*
<prepang> e come no?
<patatalessa> quindi non posso vedere le cartelle creando dei collegamenti sul desktop Jester?
<prepang> miseria ladra, che devo fare? jester- OverMe
<jester-> patatalessa: penso di no
<patatalessa> e per ascoltare la musica o vedere quei file come posso fare??
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti!
<OverMe> prepang, un attimo
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<fourlastor> qualcuno sa come lanciare 2 istanze di skype dalla versione 4?
<jester-> patatalessa: nel file manager clicchi la partizione win e poi vai a leggere i file
<OverMe> prepang, continua
<patatalessa> non so di cosa parli jester?come dovrei fare?
<prepang> OverMe, si o no? che gli rispondo?
<OverMe> si
<prepang> OverMe, sì significa senza installare il grub
<OverMe> sì, lo installiamo a mano
<prepang> OverMe, ok eseguito
<OverMe> sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<OverMe> prepang, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<OverMe> fai vedere anche l'output del comando di prima
<prepang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046988/
<prepang> OverMe, ops per non stare a cercare indietro, chiudo e riapro ad ogni comando una nuova sessione
<prepang> OverMe, la penultima non ce l'ho
<OverMe> fa niente
<prepang> OverMe, scusami
<OverMe> perché hai installato il kernel 3.2.9-030209-generic ?
<prepang> OverMe, pensato e ho sbagliato, che forse me lo avrebbe avviato da quello
<prepang> OverMe, sono due giorni che mi ci sbatto...
<OverMe> prepang, leviamolo e riavvia, dovrebbe avviarti il .22
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.9-030209-generic
<OverMe> fai vedere l'output
<prepang> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046991/
<OverMe> prepang, riavvia
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<ahlaah> buongiorno!!!
<ahlaah> ho un fastidiosissimo problema sulla 10.04.4 amd64: quando sto ascoltando musica, o riproduco una tablatura con TuxGuitar, se arriva una notifica da Skype, o compare un suono di sistema, l'audio gracchia.
<prepang> OverMe, allora ho da scriverti un po' di cose: jester mi fece modificare il timeout a 10, ma non mi ha chiesto alcuna scelta al boot
<prepang> OverMe, mi ha avviato con la versione 22
<fourlastor> altra domanda, ho modificato un file *.desktop,  ma non vedo le modifiche, dove sbaglio?
<prepang> OverMe, potrei quindi far fuori la 20, giusto?
<OverMe> prepang, il file che ti ha fatto modificare jester- è stato rimesso a nuovo
<prepang> OverMe, allora mi son perso
<OverMe> rivuoi il timeout?
<prepang> OverMe, no la versione del kernel 20, mi restano la 22, questa e la 21 di riserva
<OverMe> prepang, allora sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.0.0-20-generic
<ahlaah> ho un fastidiosissimo problema sulla 10.04.4 amd64: quando sto ascoltando musica, o riproduco una tablatura con TuxGuitar, se arriva una notifica da Skype, o compare un suono di sistema, l'audio gracchia.
<prepang> OverMe, ok, ma domanda: mi faresti installare un kernel superiore al 22 per vedere se me lo attiva lui?
<OverMe> prepang, un attimo
<prepang> OverMe, prego
<ahlaah> ho un fastidiosissimo problema sulla 10.04.4 amd64: quando sto ascoltando musica, o riproduco una tablatura con TuxGuitar, se arriva una notifica da Skype, o compare un suono di sistema, l'audio gracchia.
<fourlastor> ragazzi, se interessa ho capito come fare ad avviare più istanze skype :)
<jester-> fourlastor: dica
<fourlastor> jester-, in pratica bisogna usare una cartella di configurazione diversa per ogni istanza, con lo switch --dbpath=~/.CartellaConfigSkype
<fourlastor> è anche più comodo perché in questo modo puoi configurare l'autologin su più accounts :)
<fourlastor> poi lo si può aggiungere al launcher come qualsiasi applicazione, come opzioni
<fourlastor> vi pasto quello mio
<fourlastor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047027/
<fourlastor> tipo così
<fourlastor> lo si mette in ~/.local/share/applications con il nome skype.desktop e il gioco è fatto
<OverMe> prepang, hai già l'ultimo kernel, se metti kernel più aggiornati ma non ufficiali c'è il rischio che non booti
<prepang> OverMe, l'ultimo che mi ha proposto l'aggiornamento è il 3.0.0.22
<prepang> OverMe, ma so che è uscito da un pezzo per oneiric la versione 3.1...
<prepang> OverMe, inoltre, nel caso in cui non me lo aggiornasse automaticamente, mi vedresti fiondare qui a stressarti di nuovo
<OverMe> prepang, puoi provare a scaricarlo e installarlo, ma non garantisco funzioni
<OverMe> prepang, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1.4-oneiric/
<OverMe> scarichi i 2 pachetti per la tua architettura + quello .all
<prepang> OverMe, non voglio rischiare, allora, ho da fare mille altre cose. posso chiederti un'ultima cosa?
<prepang> OverMe, nel piccolino, un eeepc, ho installato il kde, in pratica kubuntu 12.04, ma mi ci muovo male, per usare quel desktop credo occorrano due lauree
<prepang> OverMe, avresti da indicarmi una guida ? grazie
<OverMe> prepang, guida per usare kde?
<prepang> OverMe, sì certo
<OverMe> mmm devi aspettare un kdeista per questo. non lo uso neanche io
<prepang> OverMe, scusami credevo che gli ubuntisti seguissero le indicazioni del babbo torvalds
<fourlastor> prepang, ma se ti ci trovi male, perché non provi un altro ambiente?
<prepang> fourlastor, ciao. per esempio?
<fourlastor> unity (quello di default per ubuntu), oppure xfce, oppure gnome 3 (penso si possa usare anche su ubuntu)
<nannes> we
<fourlastor> se poi sei più per le cose "vecchio stile" potresti provare mate-de
<fourlastor> è una fork di gnome 2, portata avanti indipendentemente da gnome
<prepang> fourlastor, ho fatto riferimento al torvald poichè mi pare abbia scritto che gnome gli fa schifo, unity è piuttosto infantile, lui propone solo il kde
<nannes> prepang: e se lo dice lui è legge? eheh
<fourlastor> prepang, onestamente certe uscite di certe persone non le commento :P
<nannes> Fregatene delle impressioni degli altri, che siano essi Linus Torvalds o un vagabondo sotto un ponte
<nannes> Un DE è una cosa personalissima, deve piacere a te e solo a te, non a Torvalds.
<nannes> Quindi provali tu, di persona, tutti. Poi deciderai da solo
<fourlastor> magari un giorno ubuntu uscirà con un kernel in c++, alla faccia del linus-babbo :°°°°°°
<prepang> fourlastor, saremmo anche in un ambiente inadatto per discuterne, ma io condivido abbastanza torvals. nannes infatti ho chiesto una guida per usarlo, tutto qui+
<nannes> prepang: google rules!
<fourlastor> prepang, non penso ci sia nessun problema a discuterne, dico solo che se non ti ci trovi magari provandone uno diverso l'impressione di base è diversa
<fourlastor> io personalmente kde lo trovo troppo macchinoso
<TaLaDo> prepang, penso che la guida migliore la trovi in kde
<fourlastor> prepang, comunque http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/guide.php
<prepang> TaLaDo, le guide on line non spiagano molto sulla creazione modicfica dei pannelli fourlastor già vista, ma è incongruente, con ciò che viene installato
<fourlastor> prepang, comunque, #kubuntu è sicuramente più ferrato su kde (k-ubuntu = kde ubuntu, appunto)
<TaLaDo> prepang, mi sembrava di aver capito che ti interessasse il "come muoverti" non come stravolgere tutto e magari poi venire qui a chiedere come fare a sistemare :)
<enzotib> #kubuntu non esiste, rimanda qui
<fourlastor> oh >.<
<enzotib> o meglio, #kubuntu-it non esiste
<prepang> TaLaDo, giusto per farti capire. dopo l'installazione non hai il desktop, non hai il k che le guide ti dicono di usare per gli aggiornamenti. devi trovartele
<fourlastor> enzotib, io dicevo quello inglese
<fourlastor> non so se rimandi a #ubuntu però
<enzotib> fourlastor, sì, ho capito dopo
<fourlastor> okay
<fourlastor> non rimanda a ubuntu quello
<fourlastor> provato ora :P
<TaLaDo> prepang, forse io non capisco ma io ho installato kubuntu e ho tutto bho non so dirti
<prepang> TaLaDo, versione 12.04?
<TaLaDo> prepang, si scaricata iso dal sito
<prepang> TaLaDo, no dico l'hai installata?
<TaLaDo> prepang, leggi sopra
<fourlastor> prepang, ma hai scaricato kubuntu oppure ubuntu e poi installato kde?
<prepang> fourlastor, installato kubuntu 12.04
<fourlastor> e cosa non trovi?
<TaLaDo> prepang, allora come fai a dire che non hai il desktop?
<TaLaDo> bho?
<fourlastor> TaLaDo, penso si riferisca ad una certa funzionalità
<nannes> fourlastor: però c'è  #kde ;D
<prepang> TaLaDo, non sai dove trovare la tua scrivania, non sai dove trovare gli applicativi
<fourlastor> nannes, esiste anche #kubuntu :P
<prepang> TaLaDo, è complicato aggiungere ai pannelli... potrei continuare
<fourlastor> prepang, ma se lo trovi così macchinoso, perché ti ostini a usare quello?
<fourlastor> : \
<fourlastor> è come se ti metti un paio di mutande, ti prudono le palle ma continui a metterle
<fourlastor> scusate la crudezza : \
<nannes> ah!
<prepang> fourlastor, non mi sono spiegato, vorrei provarlo. cerco una buona guida
<TaLaDo> prepang, sarà che ho fame ma non ti capisco quindi... si hai ragione :)
<fourlastor> oltre a quella ufficiale non so, ripeto, sicuramente su #kubuntu e su #kde sono più ferrati
<geopardy> buon giorno a tutti ;-)
<prepang> va bene, saluti a tutti
<fourlastor> ciao ciao
<geopardy> una domandina veloce veloce......
<nannes> dicono tutti così..
<geopardy> come faccio a conoscere la partizione su cui e' installato la ubuntu che sto usando? Ho più HDD con più distro installate
<fourlastor> geopardy, usando mount senza parametri vedi le partizioni montate, guarda quale è montata per la directory di root
<fourlastor> dovrebbe essere qualcosa come /dev/sdX on /
<fourlastor> dove /dev/sdX è un percorso che punta alla partizione
<geopardy> grazieeeeee :-) :-) :-)
<fourlastor> prego
<geopardy> siete sempre fantastici!!!
<geopardy> arrivederci a tutti :-)
<ahlaah> ho un fastidiosissimo problema sulla 10.04.4 amd64: quando sto ascoltando musica, o riproduco una tablatura con TuxGuitar, se arriva una notifica da Skype, o compare un suono di sistema, l'audio gracchia.
<nannes> ahlaah: ahi ahi.. succedeva anche a me con le vecchie versioni (9.10)... Guarda il modello di chip audio con   lspci
<ahlaah> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<nannes> ps aux | grep pulse
<ahlaah> nannes: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<nannes> ahlaah: te ne ho dato un altro diverso!    ps aux | grep pulse
<nannes> ping ahlaah
<ahlaah> 1000      1448  2.9  0.5 346332 11988 ?        S<sl 11:46   3:13 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog 1000      1510  0.0  0.1  97624  3524 ?        S    11:46   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<nannes> ahlaah:           aplay -l && cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep -i codec
<ahlaah> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1047090/
<nannes> ahlaah: apri l'alsamixer e disabilita tutte le uscite non necessarie.
<ahlaah> da root e gli do sudo asltactl poi?
<ahlaah> *alsactl
<nannes> non c'è bisogno...+
<nannes> e anche i segnali in ingresso, come il microfono. Tanto è giusto una prova
<ahlaah> nannes: nn lo fa più
<nannes> nel senso che non emette suoni, o che non gracchia più? :P
<ahlaah> nannes: non gracchia più
<ahlaah> nannes: sxo nn si ripresenti, comunque grazie del tuo tempo! Ora scappo, ciaooo!
<nannes> di nulla.. Ciao!
<mmmaaarrrcccooo> qualcuno può aiutarmi con l INSTALLAZIONE di Precise su EEE pc 1001ha?!
<TaLaDo> !installazione | mmmaaarrrcccooo
<ubot-it> mmmaaarrrcccooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mmmaaarrrcccooo> si già fatto ma ho problemi con la scheda grafica!non so come procedere
<TaLaDo> mmmaaarrrcccooo, prova a esporre chiaramente il problema magari qualcuno sa aiutarti
<mmmaaarrrcccooo> va been, grazie: ho provato a installare ubuntu 12.04 su un asus eee pc 1001 ha. Già nel live ho difficoltà di grafica, poi permanenti quando installo: vedo lo schermo a metà (orizzontale), le finistre spariscono lentamente con il passaggio del cursore mouse. è impraticabile!
<mmmaaarrrcccooo> nessun aiuto?
<mikunos> Ciao a tutti, vi è capitato di notare una certa lentezza con la nuova versione di Ubuntu?
<mikunos> sento la ventolina che va a duemila
<mikunos> il pc si surriscalda
<mikunos> a voi non vi capita?
<nannes> mikunos: non sei il primo che lo segnala. A quanto pare è abbastanza comune
<nannes> Riscaldamento eccessivo, ventola a mille...
<nannes> batteria consumata velocemente.
<mikunos> esatto
<drox> Scusate una cosa io ho disattivato gli aggiornamenti automatici, ma adesso vorrei aggiornare non tutto solo alcuni programmi come devo fare per aggiornare solo alcune cose?
<mikunos> nannes ma si è trovata una sorta di soluzione?
<nannes> non so mikunos..
<nannes> drox: Dal gestore aggiornamenti, puoi selezionare solo i pacchetti che vuoi aggiornare, e deselezionare gli altri
<kandros> drox,  fai sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<kandros> cosi installa(reinstalla la versione piu aggornata) di solo quel pacchetto
<drox> io volevo fare tramite apt-get ho visto che i pacchetti vengono installati meglio....
<kandros> drox, appunto ti ho scritto apt-get
<drox> kandros: ci avevo provato mi sembrava non aver funzionato adesso ci riprovo...
<drox> kandros: prima meglio dare un update giusto ?!?!?! ;)
<nannes> drox: "Vengono installati meglio"? AHahahha
<nannes> drox: il gestore aggiornamenti è solo un frontend grafico per apt
<nannes> Fa la stessa identica cosa
<kandros> quando dai un sudo apt-get upgrade il sistema scarica tutti i pacchetti che sono scati segnalati come nuovi dando sudo apt-get update
<kandros> dando sudo apt-get update aggiorni la lista
<drox> nannes: ne sei così convinto? io ho riscontrato motli meno crasch  se installi ipachetti tramite apt-get che con il frontend
<drox> nannes: magari è solo suggestione e/o casualità
<nannes> drox: I crash non dipendono dal gestore aggiornamenti, ma dall'hardware del tuo pc e dai driver che hai installati.
<nannes> Ovvio che un programma da terminale usa meno ram di uno che ha l'interfaccia grafica
<kandros> beh non è mai stato stabilissimo ne tantomeno piu comodo che farlo a mano personalmente
<drox> claro!!!
<nannes> Ma non puoi dare le colpe al gestore aggiornemtni
<drox> io ho solo riscontrato che si incasinano meno i paccehttie le varie dipendenze, ripeto magari è solo una sensazione aggiornando molto meno dovendolo fare a meano
<kandros> anche se  ormai è tante versioni che non uso ubuntu abbastanza quindi non posso essere molto oggettivo
<nannes> drox: Ho già detto tutto..
<nicotano> salve
<drox> già che ci sono lo chiedo a voi ho cancellato una cartella con sudo e non riesco più toglierla dal cestino se divento superutente non so dove trovare il cestino per pulirlo chi mi haiuta?
<nicotano> drox gksudo nautilus poi ctrl+h visualizzi i file nascosti, vai in /root e cerca .Trash
<drox> nicotano: grazie
<nicotano> :)
<drox> su kde kdesudo dolphin? nicotano
<kandros> si
<kandros> ma al posti di ctrl+h
<kandros> usi alt+punto
<kandros> se non ricordo male
<drox> si giusto
<drox> ma nella /root non c'è la cartella nascosta .Trash
<kandros> guarda nell home dentro /.local/trash o qualcosa di simile
<kandros> altrmenti non lo hai messo nel cestino ma cancellato direttamente
<drox> no nel mio cestino c'è lo vedo anche via grafica solo che non me lo cancella perchè io come utente non ho i permessi tutto li
<drox> e mi da fastidio vederlo niente di più :D
<nicotano> drox se è nel tuo cestino vai in .local/share/trash
<nicotano> sempre come root nella tua home
<nicotano> apri la cartella file e lo selezioni e shift+canc lo elimini
<drox> nicotano: ok sono dentro in ../share/Trash/
<drox> ho altre 2 cartelle file e info
<nicotano> file
<drox> in file è vuota e idem l'altra
<drox> ma se apro il cestino che ho sul desktop mi fa vedere la cartella
<kandros> non /share/trash
<drox> mmm ufffa perchè sono così rincoglionito!!!
<kandros> ma in /home/tuonome/.local/share/trash
<drox> si li scusa
<kandros> fai ancora piu semplcie va
<kandros> entra nel cestino
<kandros> tasto destro su un punto vuoto azioni di root o una cosa simile
<kandros> e fai apri come root
<drox> aspetta per inviarti una foto?
<kandros> da dolphin basta che apri come root la stessa cartella dove sei ora
<kandros> e che vedi il file
<drox> trovato il file che avevo cancelalto veniva da un HD esterno alla  mia home montato su MEDIA
<drox> il file era sul trash che si crea sulla hd montato
<drox> dovrei essere riuscito a cancelalrlo almeno spero :d
<drox> Grazie ancora per il  supporto
<bertyns> salve!  bellissimo ubuntu, sia il sistema operativo sial il progetto . Avevo però sentito dire che rispetto a windows era molto più leggero e poteva quindi girare bne anche su pc non più molto giovani
<bertyns> il fatto è che a me va lento come con windows
<bertyns> sto utilizzando un pentium III
<bertyns> avete delle idee?
<bertyns> forse esistono diverse versioni di ubuntu più o meno leggere o non va proprio su pc vecchi?
<kandros> su un hardware recente si nota che è un po piu performante
<kandros> ma su hardware vecchiotto ubuntu è un macigno
<kandros> bertyns,
<bertyns> ok, grazie! :)
<nicotano> salve.
<Jesus_Rodriguezz> ciao a tutti
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti. da qualche giorno il backup giornaliero schedulato con dejà-dup, non riesce ad ultimarsi. precisamente si blocca sul backup di un file di grandi dimensioni che è il file .vdi di una macchina virtuale. per intenderci ho duplicity in funzione da 452 min con carico cpu al 100% ma il backup non avanza. ambiente 12.04 lts 64 bit.
<neramarea> sauro non credo di avere risposte, ma... grandi dimensioni... quanto grandi? (il file vbox, intendo) E su che supporto crei il backup?
<neramarea> ciao, marzia
<sauro> neramarea; il file vdi è di una macchina W7 ed è di 52GB. Il backup lo eseguo su una partizione dedicata dell'hard disk. fino a 3/4 giorni fà, tutto funzionava normalmente con tempi di backup di qualche minuto. non ho proprio idea di cosa cominciare a verificare????
<neramarea> qualcuno sa se esiste un'interfaccia grafica per shaperprobe?
<daylarichardson> ciaooo
<daylarichardson> mi potete aiutare?
<daylarichardson> toc toc cc'è nessuno????
<jester-> !qualcuno | daylarichardson
<ubot-it> daylarichardson: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<daylarichardson_> ciaoooooooooooooooooo
<daylarichardson_> ma non risponde nessuno????????
<jester-> !qualcuno | daylarichardson
<ubot-it> daylarichardson: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<daylarichardson_> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<jester-> !qualcuno | daylarichardson_
<ubot-it> daylarichardson_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> daylarichardson_: alura?
<kandros> lol
<Omniscient> Buonasera..!! servo per aiuto!
<naxil2> ciao
<naxil2> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<steal> Salve a tutti sto' utilizzando l'ubuntu 12.04  e sto' notando un'elenco di problemi nei dispositivi di input(mouse e tastiera) impressionante! cominciando dal mouse
<steal> ogni tanto(e durante la navigazione delle cartelle o nella barra laterale di unity) il pulsante destro del mouse sembra non funzionare
<Omniscient> steal,  puoi spiegarci che tipo di problemi?
<Omniscient> usi input usb?
<steal> mentre il pulsante sinistro funziona alle volte si e alle volte non clicca sul file su cui sto' cliccando
<steal> no il mouse e' nuovo e su firefox funziona benissimo
<steal> lo fa solamente nella navigazione delle cartelle e nella barra laterale
<steal> e' come se puntasse nel punto sbagliato
<Omniscient> umhm per caso hai fatto l'upgrade da una versione precedente?
<steal> no ho installato tutto nuovo un paio di giorni fa
<Omniscient> usi un portatile steal?
<steal> acer aspire 5738pg
<steal> sembra semplicemente che si impappini... una pressione continua e casuale di entrambi i tasti destro e sinistro risolve il problema per qualche secondo
<Omniscient> steal,  disattiva il touchpad.. da terminale : "synclient TouchpadOff=0"
<Omniscient> e prova
<steal> non cambia niente
<steal> tra l'altro il touchpad continua a funzionare
<steal> ?
<Omniscient> steal,  disattiva il touchpad.. da terminale : "synclient TouchpadOff=1"
<Omniscient> errore mio scusa...
<steal> ok ho lo stesso problema
<steal> io comunque uso un mouse usb
<Omniscient> se non riesci a farlo tramite terminale.. prova dalle impostazioni del mouse a disabilitare il Touchpad, in caso riavvii e vedi se va bene
<steal> si si
<steal> si e' disabilitato il touchpad pero' non funziona
<steal> o meglio non cambia niente ho sempre lo stesso problema di click!!!!
<Omniscient> provato pure a cambiare porta usb? mi sembra strano
<steal> mi sa che provo a vedere se riesco ad eliminare unity e a rimettere gnome classic
<steal> peccato perche' mi piaceva... ma già il fatto che mi hanno disabilitato il tasto alt sinistro ....
<Omniscient> fai un altra prova..
<steal> dimmi
<Omniscient> steal,  ALLA schermata di accesso (login) dopo l'avvio del computer... clicca sulla rotellina impostazioni ... e cambia Interfaccia Grafica
<Omniscient> metti classico...
<Omniscient> semplicemente... fai termina sessione!
<steal> ma e' già installato??? o devo installarlo??? se si come si chiama il pacchetto pls?
<Omniscient> di quale pacchetto parli steal?
<steal> gnome-classic(non so' se esista)
<Omniscient> ma è logico ;) fai come ti ho detto io... (Termina la sessione... dove c'è il campo vuoto per la password c'è una rotellina cliccaci su)
<steal> niente non esite l'opzione gnome classic tra le possibilità di avvio ci sono solo Ubuntu e Ubuntu 2D che aprono la stessa roba
<steal> !google gnome classic
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Omniscient> steal,  hai provato l'alternativa?
<steal> le scelte spaziano tra Ubuntu e Ubuntu2D ma non riesco a vedere differenze tra le due... ora sto' installando pacchetti a caso(gnome-session-fallback)
<steal> che su un sito(di dubbia affidabilità) consigliano di installare per avere gnome2
<steal> ok ho risolto... il pacchetto che ho installato mi ha permesso di avviare gnome-classic che funziona correttamente... peccato perche' mi piaceva unity ma e' inutilizzabile... mouse con problemi tastiera con problemi quasi tutti gli shortkey rotti a causa del pulsante altsinistro che e' monopolizzato dall'interfaccia grafica
<Bogdy> ciao a tutti
<Bogdy> ho un Acer Aspire One 751H con sopra ubuntu 10.04 va a meraviglia l'unico problemma e che mi va a scatti .....come posso risolvere il problemma con la scheda video . Scusatemi ma e da pocco che uso ubuntu . Grazie
<nannes> Bogdy: Guarda che scheda video hai, con questo comando: poi incolla tutto nel pastebin
<nannes> !pastebin | Bogdy
<ubot-it> Bogdy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> lspci | grep -i vga && glxinfo | egrep {'render|vendor'}
<DrHoffman_nana> Buongiono! Qualcuno mi sa indicare il comando da dare a sed per mostrarmi solo il testo tra virgolette di un riga?
<nannes> DrHoffman_nana: aspetta, cosa intendi..? spiegati meglio
<DrHoffman_nana> nannes ho l'otuput di un porgramma tipo così 'hello "user" my name is andrea!' Io devo ottenere user! in pratica dato un testo in input, sed in output mi deve dare solo quello che c'era tra virgolette ""
<nannes> ahh capitz!! In quel caso impara le regex! ;)
<DrHoffman_nana> si ecco è sulla lista delle cose da fare, ma non è che tu sapresti dirmi come fare?
<Bogdy> scusatemi ma come vedo che scheda video ho , ce qualche comando ?
<Bogdy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048206/
<exutux> Bogdy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Poulsbo
<Guest42157> high I keep getting this error chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Guest42157> I have even tried to copy over the /bin/bash file but doesn't work
<nannes> !english | Guest42157
<ubot-it> Guest42157: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<skut> 'sera
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-19
<doom00> sera
<doom00> qualcuno sa dirmi a cosa serve xdiagnose in ubuntu 12.04?
<Bogdy> ciao a tutti e da pocco che uso ubuntu ed ho un problemma con la luminosita dello schermo , mi puo aiutare qualcuno ? grazi e
<Bogdy> grazie
<casdark> ciao
<Bogdy> buon giorno a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<kratos> buongiorno a tutti, il mio lettore nortek veejay 4150 non viene rilevato da ubuntu. Cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema? Grazie mille.
<cristian_c> kratos, apri un terminale e digita questi tre comandi: sudo fdisk -l ; lsusb && lsusb -t ; dmesg | tail
<kratos> ok
<cristian_c> !pastebin | poi copia su pastebin, kratos
<ubot-it> poi copia su pastebin, kratos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048739/
<cristian_c> e gli altri output?
<kratos> un attimo
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048743/
<cristian_c> kratos, il lettore non è collegato?
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048744/
<kratos> si si, è collegato
<kratos> si accende, ma ubuntu non lo rileva
<cristian_c> kratos, non lo vede proprio
<cristian_c> forse l'unica cosa che lo vede in parte è il dmesg
<kratos> ok, andesso come mi conviene procedere
<kratos> ?
<cristian_c> kratos, hai provato a cambiare porta usb?
<cristian_c> kratos, windows lo vede?
<kratos> si
<kratos> si, windows lo vede
<cristian_c> uhm
<kratos> l'ho formattato da windws
<cristian_c> kratos, ho trovato qualcosa
<kratos> ok, sono pronto
<cristian_c> hai provato a cambiare cavo?
<kratos> ora provo
<cristian_c> e inoltre puoi provare a collegarlo a un hub usb
<kratos> cristian, sei un grande, hai ragione è il cavo
<kratos> volevo chiederti, se posso anche un aiuto riguardante un ipod shuffle prima generazione
<kratos> viene rilevato
<kratos> lo riempio con i brani
<cristian_c> la prima generazione credo sia supportata
<kratos> ma alla fine, quando lo accendo non parte
<kratos> o meglio, si accende
<kratos> ma non si sente alcun brano
<cristian_c> "Use a different cable. Some are even marketed specifically for use with high speed devices. Most USB 1.1 cables work just fine at high speed, but the one you're using might be an exception (maybe it's been damaged)."
<cristian_c> questo era riferito al tuo lettore
<kratos> ok
<cristian_c> kratos, hai controllato il contenuto dell'ipod su ubuntu?
<kratos> ora collego l'ipod e ti faccio sapere
<kratos> l'ipod è riconosciuto da Rhytmnbox perfettamente e dentro ci sono i brani che ho inserito
<cristian_c> kratos, ma se provi a riprodurli non si sente niente, giusto?
<kratos> esatto
<cristian_c> ma non parte neanche la ripdouzione nell'interfaccia?
<cristian_c> *riproduzione
<kratos> se provo a riprodurli con rhytmnbox si sentono
<cristian_c> dove non li senti?
<kratos> quando stacco l'ipod e metto le cuffiette, non si sento
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> kratos, azzardo un'ipotesi: non si sarà rotto qualcosa?
<cristian_c> hai provato a utilizzare delle casse, qualunque altra cosa, anche altre cuffie?
<kratos> ora provo
<kratos> ti faccio sapere subito
<kratos> niente, ho cambiato cuffie e non va
<kratos> a questo punto proverei a inserire qualche brano da itunes su windows e vedere se i brani si sentono
<kratos> solo che ci metterò un pò perchè devo installare itunes
<cristian_c> ok
<kratos> ok christian, avevi perfettamente ragione, l'ipod è morto completamente. Quindi era rotto a priori.
<kratos> non si accende neanche più
<kratos> no...ora va
<kratos> mah...non capisco
<cristian_c> uhm
<kratos> ok
<kratos> provo con itunes
<kratos> e ti faccio sapere
<kratos> ok
<kratos> ramite itunes su windows i brani su ipod si sentono
<kratos> quindi, l'ipod non è rotto
<cristian_c> kratos, in che formato sono i brani?
<kratos> mp3
<cristian_c> tutti?
<kratos> o dio, credo si, dovrei controllare
<kratos> quelli che ho inserito nell'ipod sono sicuramente in mp3, ho appena controllato
<cristian_c> kratos, hai provato ad aggiungerli con gtkpod?
<kratos> no
<kratos> se vuoi posso provare
<cristian_c> è lo strumento adatto
<kratos> l'ho sto installando
<cristian_c> kratos, purtroppo i dispositivi della apple rendono difficile l'utilizzo con software diverso da itunes
<cristian_c> credo che gtkpod superi questi ostacoli posti dalla apple
<kratos> eh si, ed è un peccato, ma non vorrei arrendermi. Sono un Ubuntu dipendente!
<cristian_c> è una cosa voluta, una politica aziendale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> scrivetegli una mail
<kratos> ehehe, lo farò
<kratos> ok, ora faccio partire gtkpod
<kratos> l'ho rileva, ma non so come funziona il programma
<kratos> mi dice che è impossibile trovare la struttura delle directory dell'ipod
<cristian_c> hai collegato il pod?
<cristian_c> kratos, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=59169
<kratos> si si
<kratos> ok, ora provo e ti faccio sapere
<kratos> niente, non va perchè non rileva ecco il messaggio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048783/
<cristian_c> kratos, dove si trova l'ipod nel filesystem?
<kratos> questo è il secondo messaggio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048786/
<kratos> ehm...non lo so!!!
<kratos> come faccio a saperlo?
<cristian_c> ls /media
<kratos> si, è lì
<kratos> media
<cristian_c> kratos, posta
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048789/
<cristian_c> kratos, non capisco cosa siano quel '»' e il punto
<kratos> no, non ti preoccupare, ho digitato io in modo sbagliato, non c'è quel segno
<cristian_c> quale?
<cristian_c> riposta
<kratos> cristina, ti ringrazio dell'aiuto, ora devo uscire. Sei stato un grande. Cercherò di risolvere cmq il problema
<kratos> cristian
<kratos> buon lavoro!! E Grazie ancora!
<ago2> buongiorno gente, ho un problemone
<ago2> ho un acer aspire one con lubuntu 12.04, quando inserisco lo spinotto di casse o cuffie non si sente più nulla
<ago2> aplay -l riporta ALC272, quindi ho cercato nella documentazione del kernel e ho trovato solo impostazioni per modelli asus e nessuna di queste funziona
<ago2> suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> ago2, hai controllato le impostazioni in alsamixer?
<ago2> i volumi sono al massimo e attivi
<cristian_c> controllo un attimo
<cristian_c> ago2, comunque, posta anche alsa-base.conf
<cristian_c> ago2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/526121
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 526121 in pulseaudio "No microphone input working Acer Aspire One ZG8 (dup-of: 412862)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 412862 in linux "AOD250 microphone problem" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Aizram> ciao :D
<ago2> cristian_c: http://dpaste.com/761103/
<ago2> cristian_c: è il default
<cristian_c> ago2, leggi anche la segnalazione
<ago2> cristian_c: con sto caldo si capisce poco, ma non è relativa a microfono o ho capito male io?
<cristian_c> The only solution to make microphone work is to install linux-backports-modules-alsa-generic...
<ago2> cristian_c: ma stiamo parlando di microfono o di uscita?
<cristian_c> ago2, ah, hai ragione ti riferisci a quello esterno
<cristian_c> credo comunque che funzioni lo stesso
<cristian_c> lo, ho letto meglio adesso
<cristian_c> *lol
<cristian_c> ago2, quante uscite ha il tuo pc?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<weltall> io ce le ho più numerose- le uscite! XD
<naxil2> ciao a tutti
<naxil2> nell'avvio con gnome2 (prima del log) ho le opzioni UNIVERSALI .. come faccio a fare migliora contrasto anche dopo loggato?
<cristian_c> naxil2, mi pare ci fosse un tool per le impostazioni del profilo colore
<naxil2> ricordi come si chiama?
<naxil2> ragazzi come faccio ad avere piu info con lsusb?
<cristian_c> naxil2, che tipo di info?
<naxil2> grazie ho fatto
<naxil2> scusate c'e' qualche genio dei kernel che mi parlerebbe in chat per favore?
<naxil2> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doom00> ciao a tutti
<doom00> ho installata ubuntu 12.04 64bit alternate con lvm crtittografato... credo ke per problemi di swap non riesco a mandare in ibernazione il  pc qlc sa darmi una mano?
<marvin__> aiuto... mi è sparito il pannello laterale quello con i lanciatori per capirsi, su 12.04. ???
<marvin__> non funziona manco f12 per aprire il terminale....
<jester-> marvin__: vai in tty e dai: unity --reset
<doom|3> ciao a tutti
<marvin__> <jester->come ci arrivo in tty
<jester-> control-alt-f2
<marvin__> ok
<doom|3> ho installato ubuntu 12,.04 64bit alternate con lvm crittografato credo ke per problemi allo swap non mi faccia ibernare il pc qlc mi  a dare un  consiglio?
<marvin__> <jester->mi ha dato fuori una serie di informazioni, pare sia compiz ( compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x1200004
<marvin__> initializing composite options...done
<jester-> marvin__: alt-f7 termina sessione e rientra
<doom|3> ciao jester scusa se mi intrometto ma sono nuovo e avevo bisogno di una mano credevo ke in irc si parlasse nella chat pubblica invece vedo ke non è cosi solo ora ho visto 2 messaggi  e de da un po ke sono connesso  magari ho configurato male il mio client irc
<jester-> doom|3: cosa ti serve
<Holden> !nessuno | doom|3
<ubot-it> doom|3: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<doom|3> grazie jester infatti vedo ke ci sono molti utenti  solo ke non sapevo come mettermi in comunicazione  con qlc...  e a dir la verita ancora non ho capito bene....
<Holden> doom|3, quanta memoria hai sul pc e quanto è grande la partizione di swap?
<doom|3> 8 gb di ram la partizione di swap lvm credo ke non venga montato all avvio non so come vedere la dimensione della partizine di swap
<Holden> doom|3, apri un terminale
<doom|3> ok
<Holden> doom|3, lancia questo comando:   dmesg | grep -i swap
<marvin__> <jester-> senti un po, ultimamente mi succede che accendendo il comp mi spariscono le cartelle dal desktop e mi si presenta il desktop base come se fosse pena installato il sistema, poi dopo il riavvio torna "normale"???
<doom|3> il comando non riporta nulla lol
<doom|3> provo con free
<doom|3> ?
<Holden> si, free | grep -i swap
<marvin__> <jester->anche adesso il pannello (launcher) è tornato ad essere base con le icone grandi
<doom|3> 8372220 total
<doom|3> o used
<Holden> doom|3, lancia  free -m  e metti su pastebin
<Holden> !paste | doom|3
<ubot-it> doom|3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> marvin__: col comando dato prima è tronato a default, mertti aposto da ccsm
<doom|3> come si pastebin? con firefox? scusa ma non me ne intendo
<Holden> si con firefox o un qualsiasi browser moderno
<doom|3> ok holden
<Holden> doom|3, quando hai fatto incolla l'indirizzo qui
<doom|3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049164/
<Holden> doom|3, ora lancia  sudo fdisk -l  e metti sempre su pastebin
<doom|3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049173/
<marvin__> che commando si usa per disinstallare un programma da terminale?
<glpiana> marvin__, sudo apt-get purge nome
<marvin__> tnx
<Holden> doom|3, effettivamente sembra che ci sia una partizione di swap criptata... forse per quello non riesce a fare l'ibernazione
<Holden> doom|3, probabilmente era meglio una partizione di swap semplice
<Holden> inoltre se non hai assolutamente bisogno di criptare i dati te lo sconsiglio se sei alle prime armi con linux
<Holden> al limite puoi usare gpg per criptare singoli files
<doom|3> Gazie Holden, qnd non monta lo swap per via di LUCKS giusto?
<Holden> lo swap è montato (lo vedi dal comando free) ma forse l'ibernazione non può usare una partizione criptata
<Holden> più di questo non saprei, mai usata la crittografia a questo livello
<doom|3> lo swap è montato?
<Holden> si
<doom|3> perche durante il boot disattivando il bootsplash ho notato ke mi da un avviso riguardo al montaggio dello swap
<Holden> doom|3, ma per curiosità come mai hai scelto di criptare l'intero disco?
<doom|3> per sicurezza
<glpiana> doom|3, sicurezza di che? di avere problemi ad accedervi
<glpiana> ?
<doom|3> lol
<Holden> capisco, ma se fai qualche errore perdi tutti i 750Gb di dati...
<Holden> che non sono pochi
<doom|3> ho dei backup
<glpiana> criptati?
<doom|3> ma qnd nessuna soluzione
<doom|3> si
<Holden> doom|3, la soluzione probabilmente c'è, magari cerca con google, studia, documentati su come funziona un sistema con partizioni criptate
<doom|3> avevo anche provato precedentemente l installazione con l home crittografata
<doom|3> senza lvm
<doom|3> ok
<doom|3> cmq anche con la home crittografata senza criptare l intero hd mi dava problemi di montaggio dello swap
<doom|3> diceva ke lo swap era sconosciuto o corrotto
<Holden> in quel caso penso bastava riformattare la partizione
<doom|3> pero non era lvm
<marvin__> <jester->mi è sparito di nuovo il launcher.... e il alt-f7 non funziona
<jester-> marvin__: alt f7 serve per tornare dalla tty
<doom|3> e perche devo riformattare la partizione di swap ogni volta ke faccio un installazione con home criptata
<jester-> marvin__: control-T
<jester-> marvin__: unity --reset
<jester-> marvin__: poi
<jester-> !copizreset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'copizreset'
<jester-> !compizreset | marvin__
<ubot-it> marvin__: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> !gnomereset | marvin__
<ubot-it> marvin__: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<marvin__> <jester->control T non funziona
<jester-> marvin__: vai iancora un tty, resetta unity e poi fai gliatri 2 passaggi
<marvin__> <jester-> fatto, grazie
<marvin__> <jester->dici che questi problemi potrebbero essere causati da compiz
<jester-> marvin__: di solito da cazzate da ppa o simile
<jester-> e pare tentando di fare cose comiz in unity
<jester-> compiz*
<jester-> in unity si configura solo il plugin unity di compiz
<marvin__> morte al compiz :-D
<marvin__> se faccio un upgrade da 10.04 a 12.04 l'amarok 1.4, rimane oppure mi tocca sostituirlo???
<doom|2> ciao qlc conosce aptd?
<doom|2> mi va in crasch all avvio di ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<enzotib> marvin__: amarok è alla 2.5 in ubuntu 12.04, ma c'è clementine che è un ottimo player derivato da amarok 1.4
<marvin__> <enzotib>si lo conosco clementine, quello che mi interessa sono le playing list salvate in amarok 1.4
<doom00> ciao ho un problema con l ibernazione qlc mi puo dare una mano? grazie in anticipo
<Calippo> ragazzi buongiorno, è possibile rimuovere lo screen splash ubuntu?
<Calippo> quello che appare durante l'avvio (due palle..)
<doom00> si ke ubuntu hai?
<doom00> con la 12.04 è facile
<Calippo> 10.1
<doom00> prova a fare cosi
<doom00> installa xdiagnose
<doom00> poi spunta sotto la voce debug visualizza file di avvio ed è fatto
<doom00> se non funziona ce un altro modo
<doom00> piu rischioso pero
<doom00> come faccio a capire con certezza se sono sotto attacco di keylogging o sniffing in genere?
<fourlastor> avete mai avuto problemi di temperatura dell'hd su ubuntu? (io sto su un portatile), se sì, l'avete risolto? e come?
<caos_> ubuntu non parte piu' dopo spegnimento forzato. Cosa fare?
<Aizram> non ti da nessun errore?
 * paolettopn saluta tutti...
<paolettopn> Vado via alle Tue Jun 19 20:54:36... ci si rivede alle prossime!
<paolettopn> Vado via alle Tue Jun 19 20:54:37... ci si rivede alle prossime!
<metatroncube> ciao a tutti
<metatroncube> ho un problema di partizioni mi aiutate?
<metatroncube> sto installando ubuntu plus8 remix  sul portatile dove c e gia una distro e non voglio cancellarlo, allora ho messo il ridimensionamento automatico ma non si smuove da be un oretta che faccio?
<metatroncube> help me help me sing sing please
<metatroncube> HA OK SEMBRA CHE HA FINITO
<metatroncube> vabbe un altro canale di morti , addiooooo
<alnuvola> buonasera a tutti
<alnuvola> qualcuno mi può dire perchè dopo l'installazione di ubuntu non riesco piu a vedere il mio hd ata interno ???
<Carlin0> alnuvola, in che senso non lo vedi ?
<alnuvola> fdisk -l lo visualizzo ma non riesco a montarlo
<alnuvola> pero mi sembra di aver distrutto le ripartizioni
<Carlin0> quindi siamo passati dal non vederlo al non montarlo ...
<xione> heheheh
<fourlastor> ragazzi, ma su ubuntu 12.04 c'è modo di ripristinare l'opzione "rallentare i dischi quando possibile" che c'era nel vecchio gnome 2, nelle opzioni di risparmio energetico?
<doom00> sera
<doom00> qlc sa come patchare il kernel con lisd?
<alnuvola> buonasera
<alnuvola> ho il seguente problema http://pastebin.com/7BwwPaqB
<alnuvola> non vedo nell fdisk l'hd ata da 156 gb
<alnuvola> premettendo che ho distrutto le ripartizioni
<Carlin0> prima lo vedevi ora non più, il mistero si infittisce
<doom00> synaptic durante l installazione di un pacchetto mi restituisce qst errore: E: postfix: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 75 consigli?
<BlueDave2908> Salve a tutti, avrei un enorme bisogno del vostro aiuto! Ho eseguito "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" e non so cosa sia andato storto ma mi ha cancellato tutte la applicazioni che avevo sul computer.  La mia domanda è: Posso in qualche modo riparare il danno o è irreversibile ? :(
<doom00> sera
<doom00> conosciete il funzionamento di postfix? a cosa serve? e preinstallato con ubuntu?
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> mi sento la particella di sodio..
<Serpico> c'è nessuuuunnooooo??
<doom00> ciao Serpico
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-20
<Serpico> ciao doom00
<doom00> sto navigando nel mio ebanking con utente root LoL
<Serpico> ero intentato a creare una ssh tra 2 pc ma non ricordo i procedimenti per fare la connessione
<Serpico> hahahaha
<doom00> io sto impazzendo a configurare rootkithunter
<doom00> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<doom00> dovrebbe essere una procedura per la configurazione di una ssh
<doom00> interessante
<Serpico> grazie ero giunto alla tua stessa conclusione
<doom00> Serpico ma come la vuoi creare la connessione? attraverso un router?
<Serpico> si
<Serpico> 2 pc della stessa rete con kubuntu
<Serpico> la connessione più pratica mi è sembrata ssh anche se ammetto che non è la mia preferita
<doom00> http://www.stefanolaguardia.eu/tag/guida-configurazione-lan-ubuntu/ prova qst
<Serpico> si l'ho visto questo ma essendo per ubu diciamo che l'ho lasciato perdere
<Serpico> cmq ora gli do meglio un'occhiata
<doom00> cmq con il wifi è piu facile non ho mai configurato una rete lan con cavo ethernet ma tramite il wireless
<Serpico> è uguale a quanto ne so io
<doom00> ma con il wifi non ce bisogno di indirizzi ip ecc
<Serpico> per creare una rete lan??
<Serpico> ma che scherzi??
<Serpico> come fai a connetterti ad un'altro pc se non metti l'indirizzo ip?
<doom00> basta usare un pc come access point e il gioco è fatto
<doom00> KontrolPack è sul software center prova non ti assicuro nnt perche non l ho usato ma sembra che faccia al caso tuo
<doom00> dovrebbe permettere tramite un interfaccia grafica di configurare una rete e tra le possibilita sembra esserci il modo per scambiare file tra 2 computer
<Serpico> missione compiuta
<Serpico> come al solito il terminale mi ha dato una mano
<Serpico> fatto tutto in manuale
<Serpico> preferivo qualcosa che mi facesse vedere tutte le cartelle dell'altro pc e decidere cosa copiare
<Serpico> ma va bene lo stesso
<Serpico> vado a 6m/s XD
<doom00> conosci postfix?
<doom00> dovrebbe essere un tool per la  gestione di un server mail ma non so come configurarlo
<doom00> o meglio vorrei capire come funziona e se serve a qlc LoL
<Serpico> hihihi
<Serpico> no mi spiace non l'ho mai usato
<Serpico> ne ho sentito parlare e mi hanno detto che funziona
<Serpico> ma per il resto nulla
<doom00> ok
<doom00> Serpico cosa sono i bot in irc? vedo utenti ke sembrano interagire con loro ma qlc mi sfugge...
<Serpico> i bot sono una sorta di "segreterie"
<Serpico> diciamo che potrebbero esserti utili in certi casi
<Serpico> ad elempio
<Serpico> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Serpico> e ti da il sito dell'help di ubuntu
<Serpico> ma ovviamente come quelle degli operatori telefonici lasciano il tempo che trovano
<doom00> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<doom00> ah grazie!!!
<Serpico> de nada
<nicotano> buongiorno
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<naq> salve
<naq> ho il problema di ubuntu muto, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Calippo> ragazzi come posso impostare una risoluzione schermo da terminale
<Calippo> da "monitor" posso mettere solo 1024x600 (16:9) o 800x600(4:3)
<DD3my> buongiorno
<naq> qualcuno mi sa aiutare per ubuntu muto?
<glpiana> Calippo, che intendi per "da terminale"? la risoluzione della tty?
<glpiana> naq, è sempre stato muto?
<naq> glpiana, no, c'è diventato da una settimana, prima solo le casse, ora (smanettando senza sosta) anche le cuffie sono andate...
<glpiana> naq, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i audio
<glpiana> copia la riga che esce
<naq> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<glpiana> naq, che interfaccia grafica usi? gnome/kde/unity/altro?
<naq> non lo so, sono un novellino con linux, ho installato ubuntu dal cd standard
<glpiana> naq, hai una barra a sinistra?
<naq> si
<glpiana> ok, è unity. nel temrinale scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> naq, un secondo
<naq> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<naq> una volta si apriva, ora non so cosa ho combinato...
<glpiana> naq, scrivi: uname -a     e copia qui la riga che esce
<naq> Linux silverblack 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 22:11:24 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> naq, metti su pastebin l'output del comando: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic-pae
<glpiana> !paste | naq
<glpiana> se ubot-it si sveglia...
<glpiana> naq, qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/ poi passami il link della pagina
<ubot-it> naq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1050716/ così va bene?
<glpiana> naq, clicca sull'icona del volume e apri le impostazioni
<Calippo> glpiana, risoluzione schermo con xrandr
<Calippo> aggiungere 1280x720
<glpiana> Calippo, devi per forza impostarla con xreandr? non puoi farti un xorg.conf e inserirla lì?
<glpiana> naq, la scheda che ti appare è "uscita": cosa elenca?
<naq> glpiana ho aperto, in uscita mi ha dato solo "output dummy"
<naq> una volta mi dava tipo 3 cose...
<glpiana> naq, puoi dirmi cosa hai fatto per tentare di far andare la scheda?
<Calippo> nel xorg.conf.vesa ci stanno  parametri ma non ci sta nulla
<Calippo> eppure le 2 risoluzione riconosciute con xandra sono 1024x600 e 800x600
<Calippo> voglio aggiungere 1280x720
<Calippo> xramdr
<naq> un casino di roba, ci sto smanettando da giorni ma stamattina in particolare avrò provato 100 cose diverse, tra cui aggiungere una riga di comando (come ho letto in un topic) oppure smanettare alsamixer
<glpiana> Calippo, /etc/X11/xorg.conf non c'è proprio? lo creiamo se non c'è
<Calippo> no non c'è
<glpiana> Calippo, oki, dammi un attimo e lo facciamo
<glpiana> naq, puoi risalire al topic di cui parli?
<Calippo> ok grazie
<naq> glpiana eccone uno: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=341576msg2629467 , ma ora ho tolto quella riga e l'ho salvato come era prima
<glpiana> naq, non è che hai anche installato alsa o robe simili?
<kodo_> salve
<glpiana> Calippo, sicuro 1280x720? non 1280x800?
<kodo_> dovrei installare java jdk 7 al fine di settare Eclipse per programmazione android
<naq> ho installato di tutto, un programmino gnome alsamixer (una cosa del genere), poi ho dato altri comandi presi da un'altro topic
<kodo_> qualcuno sa come fare
<kodo_> ho eseguito diverse guide ma nn sembra funzionare
<Calippo> glpiana, vabbene anche la seconda
<Calippo> è un netbook il 1024 che ho ora non vabbene o meglio andrebbe bene ma non troppo
<glpiana> kodo_, installa openjdk-7-jre e openjdk-7-jdk
<glpiana> Calippo, proviamo. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> Calippo, poi: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf                          se hai gnome. se hai altro dimmi cos'hai e adattiamo il comando
<kodo_> mi serve quello originale
<naq> glpiana, eccone un altro che ho seguito e poi cancellato: http://worldinformatica.forumfree.it/?t=52420338
<glpiana> kodo_, originale? intendi quello di oracle?
<kodo_> si certo
<glpiana> naq, metti su pastebin il contenuto del file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> kodo_, va aggiunto un repository esterno, aspetta che lo trovo
<Calippo> ok ho aperto il .conf (vuoto) con gedit oraa?
<kodo_> :-) grazoe
<glpiana> Calippo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050738/ copiaci dentro il contenuto di sto paste e salva il file
<naq> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1050739/
<gab_> ciao a tutti ho dei problemi con il pc nel senso che ogni tanto (tutte le volte che lo uso ) senza apparente motivo si impalla e mi viene uno schermo nero con scritte bianche, altra questione non mi rileva la tuchped
<Calippo> ok fatto salvato ora?
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> kodo_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java?action=show&redirect=InstallazioneJava guarda qui Oracle Java -> Installazione di Oracle JDK 7 (tramite script su repository esterno)
<glpiana> Calippo, ora prova a terminare la sessione e rientrare. se non dovesse funzionare nulla, con ctrl+ alt+f1 vai in tty, fai login testuale e poi rimuovi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> gab_, che scheda grafica monta e che interfaccia grafica usi?
<gab_> glpiana: scheda grafica un ati ma non so quale come interfaccia uso lubuntu 12.04 quello standard
<glpiana> naq, scrivi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf                  per visualizzarne il contenuto
<glpiana> gab_, per la scheda ati hai installato driver?
<gab_> glpiana: no,
<glpiana> gab_, il sistema è aggiornato?
<gab_> glpiana: si
<naq> glpiana ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1050744/
<Calippo> glpiana, merda schermata nera
<glpiana> naq, prova a dare: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base                       e mostrami quello che esce tramite pastebin
<Calippo> ed ora?
<glpiana> Calippo, ctrl+alt+f1 e fai login testuale instanto
<glpiana> *intanto
<glpiana> gab_, ma lo fa indipendentemente da cosa stai facendo?
<Calippo> non lo fa (è sattettato login automatico)
<glpiana> Calippo, non c'entra niente ctrl+alt+f1 con il login automatico
<naq> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1050745/
<glpiana> Calippo, hai fatto termina sessione e poi che è successo? ti ha fatto fare il login?
<gab_> glpiana: più spesso se guardo video, ma non con particolare logica, nel senso che a volte dopo 2 minuti a volte dopo 30 min
<glpiana> naq, prova a riavviare
<Calippo> no riavviato si ferma quando dovrebbe caricare la grafica
<Calippo> schermata nera se faccio ctrl + alt + f1
<naq> ok, a tra poco
<Calippo> non mi da nulla porca miseria:(
<glpiana> Calippo, lo stesso con strl+ alt+f2 o f3?
<glpiana> *ctrl
<glpiana> Calippo, dunque?
<Calippo> non va sempre schermata nera
<Calippo> :\
<glpiana> Calippo, oki, fa nulla. all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub per la scelta del sistema?
<Calippo> no carica direttamente
<glpiana> Calippo, allora riavvia il pc e tieni premuto il tasto shift (maiusc) dall'avvio, a oltranza. fin che non evdi il menu di grub
<glpiana> *vedi
<naq> glpiana, rieccomi
<glpiana> naq, cambiato qualcosa?
<naq> glpiana, no, ne cuffie ne casse, ora vedo le impostazioni
<glpiana> naq, e prova ancora a scrivere alsamixer nel temrinale
<naq> ah, sono tornate le tre cose in uscita
<naq> ok
<Calippo> entro con Previous Linux versions?
<glpiana> Calippo, no, entra con la stessa versione, ma recovery mode
<glpiana> Calippo, al primo menu che ti appare digli di rimontare i dischi. se non vedi sta voce, dimmi le voci che ti appaiono
<Calippo> non c'e' due me ne da quella e previous
<naq> glpiana è tornato anche il mixer, grande
<glpiana> naq, controlla i volumi e che non ci siano "MM" all abase dei canali
<glpiana> Calippo, se vai su previous vedi un recovery?
<Calippo> pd spe
<naq> glpiana, c'era solo s/pdif su mm l'ho messo su 00 ora
<glpiana> Calippo,  se non è recovery è ripristino
<glpiana> naq, nelle impostazioni audio che uscita è selezionata?
<Calippo> da quando ho messo previous linux version
<Calippo> non mi da piu' il menu grub con shift
<Calippo> pd:\
<naq> glpiana, hdmi/ display port
<glpiana> Calippo, piantala per cortesia. e rispondi, sotto previous che voci trovi?
<glpiana> naq, e tu esci via hdmi o via jack e casse normali?
<glpiana> gab_, hai mica notato se il pc scalda?
<naq> glpiana sono casse integrate del portatile
<Calippo> niet
<gab_> glpiana: tantisimo
<Calippo> niente
<Calippo> e piantala non mi va piu il sistema
<Calippo> :\
<glpiana> gab_, magari è quello. dammi l'output di: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | gab_
<ubot-it> gab_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Calippo, hai una live a portata di mano? cd o usb che sia
<TaLaDo> Calippo, ma da quando non va?
<glpiana> TaLaDo, dalla modifica a xorg.conf che gli ho fatto fare io
<Calippo> :(
<Calippo> dovrei avere una live spe
<TaLaDo> glpiana, ma avrà fatto quello che gli hai detto ? (toglierlo se non va)
<glpiana> Calippo, oki, dimmi quando l'hai inserita e avviata. non come installazione ma come prova mi raccomando
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050760/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, non riesce ad andare in tty e dice di non avere recovery. cosa strana per altro
<TaLaDo> già
<glpiana> gab_, dammi l'output del comando: cat /etc/issue
<Calippo> è trisquel non ubuntu
<kodo_> come si effettua il passaggio da 11.10 a 12-04
<Calippo> ho creato quel file con quello che mi hai detto di scriverci dentro o riavviato e niente schermata nera
<glpiana> Calippo, ma ancora non hai capito che qui il supporto è per ubuntu e non per altro? passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e continuiamo di là
<TaLaDo> Calippo, e come hai fatto ad installare ubuntu?
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050765/
<Calippo> TaLaDo, ?
<glpiana> kodo_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<glpiana> gab_, prova ad avviare un kernel precedente al menu di grub (se non lo vedi, all'avivo del pc premi e tieni premuto shift finchè non appare)
<gab_> glpiana: quale?
<glpiana> gab_, con la versione da cui avanzato a calore come stava il pc?
<glpiana> naq, scusa mi ero perso. dimmi le altre voci che vedi oltre ad hdmi
<kodo_> glpiana
<glpiana> kodo_, dimmi
<gab_> glpiana: mi pare bene, peggiora con la batteria attaccata, se vuoi ho due foto di quello che mi viene sullo schermo
<naq> glpiana, no problem, le altre due sono "outpunt digitale s/pdif" e "altoparlanti", ma a destra, nei bilanciamenti, sono tutti e tre uguali
<glpiana> gab_, avvia un kernel 3.0.0
<kodo_> ho eseguito alla lettera ma non mi da nessuna notifica sulla possibilità di passare a 12.04
<glpiana> naq, seleziona altoparlanti
<gab_> glpiana:  e poi torno?
<glpiana> gab_, se vuoi sì :) intanto provalo e vedi come si comporta
<naq> glpiana, è selezionato il volume è a 100% suoni di prova sono muti
<glpiana> kodo_, scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> kodo_, poi metti tutto quel che uscito su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | naq
<ubot-it> naq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !paste | kodo_
<ubot-it> kodo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> naq, se inserisci le cuffie vanno?
<naq> siiiiii, miracolo! 2 minuti fa non andavano!
<naq> grazie glpiana, sono commosso
<glpiana> naq, è a posto ora?
<naq> solo le cuffie
<kodo_> 1050775
<naq> le casse ancora se ne fregano
<glpiana> naq, oki, ci ragiono
<naq> ok, aspetto paziente
<naq> intanto mi ascolto qualcosa... :D
<glpiana> kodo_, devi togliere tutti i repository esterni che hai aggiutno. dammi l'output di ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<kodo_> 1050781
<kodo_> sto provando ad installare jdk 7 ecco perchè certe repository "strane"
<glpiana> kodo_, non puoi fare una cosa per volta?
<kodo_> infatti
<kodo_> adesso passo a 12.04
<kodo_> poi il resto :-)
<glpiana> kodo_, allora leva i repository esterni
<glpiana> bien
<kodo_> do gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<glpiana> kodo_, no, leviamo tutti i repo esterni: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<kodo_> impossibile da rimuovere è una directory
<kodo_> ma scusa adesso la buttoli
<kodo_> non faccio prima ad aggiungere le repositories di 12.04?
<kodo_> e poi fare il refresh dei pacchetti disponibili
<kodo_> ?
<glpiana> kodo_, che comando hai dato? non dire quello che ti ho scritto perchè non è così
<kodo_> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<glpiana> kodo_, sicuro di avere messo l'asterisco?
<kodo_> si
<kodo_> ora r iprovo
<kodo_> funge
<kodo_> avevi ragione tu!
<glpiana> kodo_, ora sudo apt-get update
<kodo_> fatto
<glpiana> kodo_, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kodo_> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<kodo_> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<glpiana> kodo_, ora apri il gestore degli aggiornamenti
<kodo_> ok
<glpiana> naq, dammi l'output di aplay -l
<glpiana> kodo_, ti propone l'avanzamento ora?
<kodo_> no
<glpiana> kodo_, chiudi il gestore e nel temrinale scrivi: software-properties-gtk
<kodo_> ok
<kodo_> fatto
<glpiana> kodo_, passa nella scheda aggiornamenti e guarda l'ultima voce in basso
<kodo_> per le versioni lts
<naq> glpiana ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1050799/
<glpiana> naq, è un hp pavillon?
<naq> si, pavilion
<glpiana> kodo_, prova a mettere "per qualsiasi versione"
<glpiana> naq, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> naq, piazzati in una riga vuota sotto a options snd-pcsp index=-2
<glpiana> naq, è la terzultima del tuo file
<glpiana> kodo_, poi dai ancora sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> kodo_, naq torno tra mezz'oretta, scusate
<kodo_> fatto
<naq> glpiana, ok aspetto qui
<glpiana> kodo_, update-manager non da ancora nulla?
<kodo_> no glpiana
<glpiana> naq, allora, il file è aperto?
<glpiana> kodo_, chiudi update manager e scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-manager update-manager-core
<naq> glpiana, aperto e sono sotto la terzultima riga
<glpiana> naq, aggiungi lì dove sei queste righe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1050829/
<glpiana> naq, poi prima di salvare il file, copialo su pastebin che controllo
<naq> glpiana, ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1050836/
<glpiana> naq, oki, salva il file e poi riavvia il pc e vediamo se è migliorato/peggiroato/immutato
<naq> ok a tra poco
<naq> :') grazie glpiana
<glpiana> naq, :)
<naq> ti devo una cena
<glpiana> addirittura? lol
<naq> funziona tutto
<glpiana> bene
<glpiana> mi merito un caffè.a dopo
<naq> grazie ancora, ora vado a sentire qualcosa a tutto volume per festeggiare
<bikerbandit> ciao prima volta in irc. cerco supporto per ubuntu. qualcuno disponibile ? :)
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | bikerbandit
<ubot-it> bikerbandit: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bikerbandit> ubuntu 12.04. da ieri dopo aver effettuato dist-upgrade x server non parte più. errore riportato: segmentation fault at address 0x130. grub totalmente modificato dall'upgrade a nuova versione grub.. possibile incongruenza tra diverse distro installate sul sistema post grub update
<glpiana> bikerbandit, hai già provato a fare qualcosa?
<bikerbandit> ho provato a ricostruire il grup con update-grub e grub-mkconfig ma senza risultato: è come se i riferimenti nel grub fossero esplosi e queste manovre non avessero alcun effetto
<bikerbandit> l'altra distribuzione linux parallela (BT5) continua a partire senza problemi, x server incluso, ma ubuntu 12.04 no
<glpiana> bikerbandit, tu hai fatto un dist-upgrade per aggironar enormalment eil sistema o avevi modificato il sources.list e volevi avanzare di versione?
<bikerbandit> volevo semplicemente aggiornare il sistema
<glpiana> bikerbandit, allora, anzitutto dimmi quale delle due sistro gestisce grub
<bikerbandit> ubuntu 12.04 gestisce grub
<glpiana> bikerbandit, hai altri kernel con cui avviare 12.04?
<kodo_> glpiana ho reinstallato updatemanager
<glpiana> kodo_, non te lo propone ancora?
<kodo_> no
<glpiana> kodo_, nel dubbio fai un riavvio e rirpova. se non va torna che proviamo in altro modo
<kodo_> ok
<bikerbandit> si posso avviare la distro parallela sullo stesso hdd usb esterno, bt5
<glpiana> bikerbandit, no no, mi riferisco alla stessa distro
<bikerbandit> scusa non posso avviare 12.04 ma posso accedere dalla distro parallela
<glpiana> bikerbandit, la 12.04 non si avvia neanche in recovery mode?
<bikerbandit> posso avviare 12.04 fino alla linea di comando e loggarmi, solo non posso avviare x
<glpiana> bikerbandit, che scheda video hai?
<bikerbandit> è un netbook asus con grafica integrata intel più nvidia ion
<glpiana> bikerbandit, viene utilizzata la intel da X?
<bikerbandit> prima della problematica di ieri avevo installato bumblebee che finzionava perfettamente. dopo ieri ho già provato anche a rimuovere bumblebee ma senza alcun risultato
<bikerbandit> immagino quindi che attualmente intel sia la predefinita
<glpiana> bikerbandit, ecco quindi la nvidia veniva utilizzata
<Guest7370> ciao
<glpiana> bikerbandit, ora sei dall'altra distro sullo stesso pc o su altro pc?
<bikerbandit> su altro pc, il netbook è acceso qui di fianco sul menu grub
<glpiana> bikerbandit, allora avvialo e arriva al login testuale. esegui il login
<glpiana> bikerbandit, dimmi quando ci sei
<bikerbandit> una precisazione durante l'upgrade di ieri è apparsa una finestra che avvisava che una nuova versione di grub era stata installata e chiedeva come comportarsi. io ho optato per lasciare tutto com'era ma al riavvio il menu di grub era totalmente modificato, con nuove voci ed è iniziato il problema
<bikerbandit> sono loggato
<glpiana> bikerbandit, scrivi: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> ti mostra il contenuto di un file o fa altro?
<Guest7370> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<Guest7370> Version 3.7.48
<Guest7370> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<glpiana> Guest7370, non spammare, grazie
<Guest7370> scusate
<bikerbandit> no such file or directory
<glpiana> bikerbandit, oki, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bikerbandit> fatto
<Guest7370> vorrei chiedervi come faccio a cambiare il nome al nickname. grazie
<glpiana> Guest7370, che client stai usando?
<Guest7370> xchat per ubuntu
<glpiana> Guest7370, clicca sul nick
<glpiana> bikerbandit, scrivi: startx
<LoBello> ok fatto. grazie mille glpiana
<glpiana> di nulla
<bikerbandit> sempre stesso errore, x parte, vedo qualche secondo di desktop e poi mi butta fuori. sempre errore "segmentation fault at address 0x130"
<bikerbandit> se vuoi ti posso inviare il log
<glpiana> bikerbandit, sì, mettilo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | bikerbandit
<ubot-it> bikerbandit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LoBello> un'altra domanda. come si fa a cercare un canale chat? grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | LoBello
<ubot-it> LoBello: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> LoBello, clicchi sulla barra Server --> list of channels
<LoBello> ok. grazie di nuovo
<glpiana> bikerbandit, il pc è collegato in rete?
<bikerbandit> si sono sulla stesa sottorete dell'altro, via wifi
<glpiana> bikerbandit, controlla con ping -c3 www.google.it         che pinghi
<bikerbandit> si i pc possono comunicare via rete
<glpiana> bikerbandit, allora: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bikerbandit> installato
<bikerbandit> come reindirizzo il log a pastebinit ?
<glpiana> bikerbandit, ora fai cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<glpiana> e poi dammi l'indirizzo che esce
<bikerbandit> syntax error near unespected token '|'
<bikerbandit> scusa avevo digitato male io
<bikerbandit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050910
<glpiana> bikerbandit, non mi piace la versione di X che ti da. da dove l'hai preso  sto X server?
<glpiana> bikerbandit, ti rispondo io?
<glpiana> xorg-edgers
<glpiana> bikerbandit, se vuoi lo purghiamo e  rimettiamo l'originale
<bikerbandit> non ho idea, mi spiace. sicuramente ho smanettato per avere una grafica del desktop più accattivante. fatto sta che fino a ieri tutto funzionava perfettamente. grazie per il tuo supporto se serve a risolvere ovviamente rimettiamo l'originale
<glpiana> bikerbandit, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<bikerbandit> il package è già installato
<glpiana> bikerbandit, allora scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa                    e vediamo che fa
<bikerbandit> updating packages lists
<bikerbandit> sto rimuovendo
<bikerbandit> ok, direi che ha funzionato :) ora x è partito
<glpiana> bene
<bikerbandit> è apparo unpopup sul desktop: system program problem detected
<glpiana> bikerbandit, clicca e scopri di che si tratta
<bikerbandit> the application ubuntu one has closed unxpectedly
<bikerbandit> provo a riavviaresorry the application geoclue-master has coled unexpectedly
<glpiana> bikerbandit, sì, riavvia e vediamo
<bikerbandit> provo a riavviare la macchina
<bikerbandit> non si riavvia forzo spegnimento hw
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> bikerbandit, ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in tty
<bikerbandit> mi spiace avevo già spento. sono nuovamente sul desktop
<glpiana> oki, quantomeno si avvia
<glpiana> ora stacco
<bikerbandit> direi tutto bene ora
<bikerbandit> grazie glpiana è molto bello quello che fai. intendo aiutaer gli altri. buona giornata :)
<davide> chiedo, per creare un link a un file che lo voglio sul Desktop come in Windows come si fà?
<davide> ciauz
<kamin> ciao a tutti
<kamin> è possibile togliere il grub all'avvio del pc?
<OverMe> per mettere?
<kamin> OverMe dici a me?
<OverMe> sì
<kamin> intendo, come faccio a nn visualizzare quella schermata all avvio del pc dove devo scegliere con che firmware di ubuntu entrare
<kamin> prima partiva ubuntu subito
<OverMe> cat /etc/default/grub
<OverMe> !paste | kamin
<ubot-it> kamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kamin> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051091/ non riesco a far partire come boot 2 penne usb con montati ubuntu con 2 programmi diversi, puo essere x quella schermata che parte all inizio?
<OverMe> kamin, improbabile, probabilmente devi settare la sequenza corretta al bios, o far comparire il menù di scelta del dispositivo di boot prima di far comparire il grub
<dod> metti a 0 il GRUB_TIMEOUT= nel file /etc/default/grub
<OverMe> comunque, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e metti 0 al posto di 10 al GRUB_TIMEOUT, poi salva, esci e dai un sudo update-grub
<kamin> boh ho gia provato a cambiare i settaggi di boot del bios :(
<dod> come ha detto OverMe e nel bios basta che metti come disco di boot quello con ubuntu.
<dod> ci puoi anche attivare il boot rapido e togliere lo splash del costruttore della motherboard di solito da bios.
<dod> salta alcuni controlli e di sicuro quello della ram.
<kamin> ora provo a riavviare e vedere se riesco a far partire l'usb cosi
<kamin> grazie a entrambi
<nicotano> salve
<Aizram> k99Brain ♥ ◕‿◕♥
<kenny__> ciao a tutti
<kenny__> qualcuno sa consigliarmi 1 programma x formattare lhd da mettere su un usb e farlo partire come boot?ho provato con dban e parted magic ma non riesco :\
<sudonano> ciao a tutti
<sudonano> sto lanciando la live da una usb multiboot, tutto funziona perfettamente, l'unica cosa è che non mi mostra la welcome page come il live CD, lancia  direttamente ubuntu senza darmi la possibilità di scegliere nessuna opzione. Ho notato che nella riga di boot del live CD c'è una dicitura del tipo...eseed/ubuntu.seed... (la riga è parziale nella foto su https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions ) che c'è su che io no ho, è quell
<sudonano> l'opzione per avviare con la welcome page?
<sudonano> nei parametri bi boot ho questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051223/
<sudonano> l'acpi è volutamente off, ubuntu sul mio pc parte solo in quel modo (oppure con -- pci=noirq)
<kenny__> qualcuno sa consigliarmi 1 programma x formattare lhd da mettere su un usb e farlo partire come boot?ho provato con dban e parted magic ma non riesco....oppure come usare il comando shred su tutto l'hd
<DD3my> kenny__ per formattare l'hd puoi usare gparted
<Bogdy> buonaserra a tutti
<Bogdy> vorrei testare la sicurezza della mia rette wifi qualcuno mi puo aiutare ? Grazie in anticipo ;)
<Bogdy> ce un canale speciale per queste cose ?
<Bogdy> io ho una guida ma e quella procedura con il dizionario e non dispongo di un dizionario buono
<Bogdy> cera uno di 33gb un bel po di tempo fa su megaupload ma non ce piu
<Bogdy> please aiutatemi .....
<Holden> !chat | Bogdy
<ubot-it> Bogdy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bogdy> ok grazie ......devo andare su quel canale ce mi hai dato ?
<Holden> si
<Bogdy> grazie mille ;)
<Bogdy> scusate non ce qualche modalit? per poter scrivere in italiano sulla chat e inviarlo in inglese ?
<Bogdy> l'unica soluzione e imparare l'inglese , vero ? ;)
<Serpico> ciao
<xione> ciao
<alemonta> ciao a tutti
<kezio> ciao
<alemonta> mi potreste aiutare con ubuntu? non so quale versione scaricare..
<kezio> l'ultima
<alemonta> il mio computer è abbastanza scarso non penso riesca a supportare l'ultima
<kezio> scarso quanto?
<alemonta> intel pentium 1,70 ghz .....1 gb ram ..160gb hard disk ...uso window xp
<kezio> u
<kezio> quale modello?
<kezio> di  processore
<alemonta> intel inside pentium 4
<kezio> si funziona ubuntu è meno pesante di windows
<alemonta> anche l'ultimo? i video riuscirei a vederli senza impuntamenti?
<kezio> comunque prendi l'ultima versione sempre, il software deve essere aggiornato, se ubuntu va male installaci xubuntu ma non dovrebbe avere grossi problemi ubuntu
<alemonta> grazie mille per l'aiuto ...un'altra cosa...io ho una tastiera bluetooth..mi darà problemi?
<kezio> non credo abbia problemi i driver li trova lui
<kezio> solitamente c'è già tutto
<alemonta> okok grazie ancora
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-21
<doom00> sera
<doom00> ho una domanda da fare... ma con la partizione di sistema crittografata in caso di furto di informazioni dalla partizione in remoto le informazioni sarebbero utilizzabili?
<Odo> Giorno
<nicotano> buongiorno
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> non so se sia normale ma il mio processore è a 71.5°C!!!
<mikunos> temp1:        +71.5°C
<mikunos> che fare?!
<mikunos> 72°C!!!
<mikunos> ho aperto il case
<OverMe> cambia la pasta
<mikunos> solo con la pasta nuova scenderà?
<OverMe> no, puoi anche inondarlo di azoto liquido
<mikunos> capperi non ci avevo pensato! Grazie!!
<mikunos> :)
<asirol> io avrei detto un ventilatore...ma l'azoto sicuramente funziona meglio
<OverMe> io ti ho suggerito la pasta dando per scontato che il sistema di raffreddamento principale (la ventola) funzioni bene
<OverMe> poi ovvio che se non gira allora devi controllare prima quella
<asirol> no no...ventilatore esterno.. quello col tre piede!
<asirol> :)
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alcibiade> ragazzi buongiorno seguendo la procedura giudata della pagina wiki di ubuntu ho provato a installare il plugin corretto di flash... in um primo tempo tutto funzionava regolarmente... ma da alcuni giorni pare che non possa utilizzare il lettore flash su firefox... sapreste individuare la causa di questo disguido???
<glpiana> alcibiade, apri un terminale e scrivi questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | alcibiade
<ubot-it> alcibiade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> alcibiade, yuhuuuu, ti sei perso?
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> ho un problema con il modulo lxml di python
<alo21> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<glpiana> alo21, non credo sia questo il canale adatto. qui non si da supporto sulla programmazione
<alcibiade> scusami glpiana mi ero assentato... ero andato a fare qualcosa che nessun altro poteva fare per me ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052401/
<glpiana> alcibiade, che browser usi?
<alo21> glpiana: dove dovrei andare?
<glpiana> alo21, boh
<alo21> glpiana: non è qui il canale di supporto di ubuntu?
<glpiana> alo21, se il problema riguarda ubuntu esponilo qui. se riguarda la programmazione di python non è il canale giusto. vedi tu
<alo21> glpiana: ok :)
<alo21> glpiana: ho installato un modulo python da terminale... ma a quanto pare non viene messo nel sistema
<glpiana> alo21, come lo hai installato? e da cosa deduci che non venga visto? se hai qualche output utile mettilo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | lollo64it
<ubot-it> lollo64it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !paste | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FloodBotIt2> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> lollo64it, sorry
<alo21> glpiana: l'ho installato da synaptic....
<alo21> glpiana: essendo una libreria, cme altre, dovrebbe essere dentro a /usr/local/lib/python2.7
<alo21> ma non c'è
<glpiana> alo21, non coglionarmi per cortesia che poi mi inverso. hai scritto: "ho installato un modulo python da terminale" ed ora dici di avere usato synaptic
<alcibiade> firefox glpiana
<glpiana> alcibiade, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins             poi copia tutta la pagina che ti appare su pastebin
<alo21> glpiana: perché ho ridato il comando da terminale e dice che è già installato
<alo21> glpiana: quindi il modulo è sicuramente installato correttamenre
<alo21> correttamente
<glpiana> alo21, oki, però? poi che fai? che succede e cosa vorresti invece accadesse? descrivilo st problema se non come si fa?
<alcibiade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052421/ glpiana
<OverMe> anche come si chiama la libreria
<glpiana> alcibiade, se apri youtube e scegli un video qulunque che succede?
<alo21> glpiana: come eseguo un programma che richiede quel modulo, mi dice che non è possibile eseguire il programma perché il modulo lxml non esiste
<glpiana> alo21, e fin qui siamo alla narrazione. ora si può vedere qualche errore?
<alcibiade> sto provando glpiana scusami per il ritardo ma la connessione è debole
<alcibiade> comunque il video non si vede appare solo lo schermo nero
<glpiana> alcibiade, in un terminale scrivi: uname -a               e copia qui la riga che esce
<alcibiade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052421/
<alcibiade> scusami ho sbagliato paste... glpiana
<alo21> glpiana: mica è un canale di programmazione questo?
<alcibiade> uname -a
<alcibiade> Linux GELSOMINO 2.6.35-32-generic #67-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 19:35:26 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<alcibiade> si trattava di una stringa corta e ho incollato qui... fatto male???
<glpiana> alo21, mmm... che faccio? ti kicko subito o tra pochi secondi? se vuoi una mano dacci l'errore, se vuoi prendere per il sedere hai sbagliato posto
<alo21> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1052425/
<glpiana> alcibiade, fai la stessa cosa con la riga che esce da: cat /etc/issue
<alcibiade> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l glpiana
<glpiana> alcibiade, la versione che hai non è più supportata. lo sai questo?
<OverMe> alo21, e che programma sarebbe che da questo errore? l'hai fatto te?
<alo21> OverMe: si ma è scritto bene perché funziona su un altro ubuntu
<Bogdy> Ciao a tutii
<OverMe> alo21, su quale ubuntu?
<alcibiade> ah no... come faccio a passare alla nuova relaese
<alcibiade> o come diavolo si scrive... da terminale????
<alo21> OverMe: funzina bene su 12.04
<alo21> OverMe: male su 10.04
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | alcibiade
<ubot-it> alcibiade: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<jester-> alo21: dovresti fare 4 passaggi
<alcibiade> ok!!!! grazie glpiana
<Bogdy> Ho un netbook Acer Aspire One 751h adesso sopra ho Ubuntu 10.04 xro non mi piace tanto come va .......cosa mi consigliate di fare ? grazie
<jester-> imoieghi una settimane e viene una ciofeca
<jester-> impieghi*
<glpiana> alcibiade, ma prima
<jester-> alcibiade: salvati i dati e fai una nuova installazione
<jester-> Bogdy: provare ad avanzare alla 12.04
<glpiana> alcibiade, fai una prova con una sessione ospite. non so se su 1.10 puoi aprirla al login. se non puoi proviamo altrimenti
<glpiana> Bogdy, cosa non ti piace di come va?
<Bogdy> Jester : non  mi va la 12.04 perche la scheda video che ho fa penna
<jester-> <glpiana> Bogdy, cosa non ti piace di come va?
<Bogdy> xi mette tanto ad aprire le cose poi quando guardo un film mi blocca
<jester-> Bogdy: che cpu e quanta ram
<Bogdy> quale e il comando per vedere tutte le info ?
<Steeler> BetaBrain, lsb_release -a
<Steeler> Bogdy, , lsb_release -a
<glpiana> Bogdy, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<glpiana> Bogdy, free
<glpiana> !paste | Bogdy
<ubot-it> Bogdy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Bogdy: e anche:   dpkg -S /etc/issue
<OverMe> alo21, sudo updatedb && locate lxml
<Bogdy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052442/
<Bogdy> ho 1 gb ram
<jester-> Bogdy: è un netbook?
<Bogdy> si
<jester-> Bogdy: e  pure un po vecchio se hai la lucid e i netbook sono piu scarsi dei normali notebook
<Bogdy> quidi cosa devo fare ? non voglio microsoft
<Bogdy> non ce qualche versione che mi funzioni bene su questo netbook ?
<cristian_c> Bogdy, hai visto i requisiti di sistema?
<Bogdy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052442/
<cristian_c> Bogdy, qual'è il problema con lucid
<cristian_c> ?
<Bogdy> e lento poi si blocca ai video - film
<cristian_c> Bogdy, hai disabilitato gli effetti visivi?
<Bogdy> no non so come si fa , e da poco che uso ubuntu
<cristian_c> Bogdy, Sistema → Preferenze → Aspetto
<Bogdy> non ce qualche programa tipo team viewer cosi dai te un occhiata , perfavore
<cristian_c> ?
<Bogdy> effetti visivi : nessuno
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Bogdy, allora ti merita utilizzare una versione con xfce
<Bogdy> dici che con xfce non ho problemi ?
<cristian_c> certo
<Bogdy> e quale versione ?
<cristian_c> infatti richiede come minimo 512 MB di ram
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<elst> ciao, per installare ubuntu server da rete quel'è il link dell'immagine? http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/NOME_VERSIONE/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<cristian_c> elst, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete , qui non parla di versione specifica
<elst> e infatti
<elst> cristian_c: poi per passare a ubuntu server?
<elst> cristian_c: come faccio?
<Bogdy> scusami cristian_c mi si era bloccato ed ho dovuto riavviare
<cristian_c> elst, puoi installare ubuntu server da rete appunto
<elst> cristian_c: se seguo la guida
<elst> cristian_c: e inserisco quel link
<elst> cristian_c: poi parte l'installazione di ubuntu
<elst> cristian_c: non di ubuntu server
<Bogdy> cristian_c : va bene Xfce 4.10pre2 ?
<cristian_c> elst, mi dai il link a ubuntu server? :)
<cristian_c> Bogdy, installa direttamente xubuntu
<Bogdy> ultima versione ?
<elst> cristian_c: in che senso il link a ubuntu server? è quello che chiedevo
<cristian_c> elst, un attimo
<elst> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> Bogdy, prova la 12.04
<Bogdy> ok mi metto al lavoro .....a piu tardi cristian_c
<Bogdy> grazie mille
<cristian_c> sto cercando i mirror
<cristian_c> elst, effettivamente non è una passeggiata, andrebbe segnalato al gruppo documentazione
<elst> cristian_c: hai trovato qualche link utile?
<cristian_c> elst, purtroppo no
<cristian_c> dalla pagina di download non si è rimandati alla pagoina con tutti i link, credo
<cristian_c> *paginba
<cristian_c> *pagina
<TaLaDo> elst,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<TaLaDo> ops scusa questo è il prossimo
<TaLaDo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/  dove dice installazione server
<Bogdy> scusatemi come faccio a installare unebootin su nubuntu 10.04 , lo scaricato ma quando clicco sopra mi esce questo : impossibile mostrare ?/home/anonymous/Scaricati/unetbootin-linux-575?.
<Bogdy> Non risulta installata alcuna applicazione per i file ?Eseguibile?
<glpiana> Bogdy, perchè usare unetbootin da ubuntu quando c'è il creatore dei dischi di avvio già installato?
<Bogdy> ok allora uso quello scusatemi solo che sono ancora un principiante con ubuntu
<glpiana> Bogdy, se non lo trovi nei menu, avvialo da terminale con: usb-creator-gtk
<gian_> scusate con il progr. Wipe concello solo file o directory o posso anche cancellare tutto il supporto con il comando wipe -q /dev/supporto?
<glpiana> gian_, dalla manpage del comando vedo che puoi specificare la partizione
<Bogdy> grazie
<glpiana> gian_, ma non vedo esempi relativi all'intero supporto
<gian_> glpiana, per questo domandavo, non sono proprio pratico, ho lanciato il comando wipe -q /dev/supporto ed ha operato per 45 minuti. Penso che abbia scritto e cancellato per 4 volte l'intero supporto. Tu cosa dici?
<glpiana> gian_, che se ha terminato di operare fai in fretta a verificare controllando il contenuto del supporto
<gian_> ok, grazie
<davide> domanda, una perferica per windows ,esempio pen drive usb wireless, stampante ,scanner, che con windows vanno, con ubuntu 12.04 funzionano lo stesso odevo trovare i driver,dove li trovo?
<pappijo> funzionano tutte, di solito
<pappijo> a volte anche meglio
<glpiana> davide, dipende dalla periferica in questione
<davide> davvero?
<glpiana> che funzionano tutte no, che dipende dalla periferica sì
<pappijo> se richiede un driver speciale devi trovarlo, ma di solito si trova. Se è, per esempio, uno scanner HP, i driver HP sono già inclusi in Ubuntu
<glpiana> pappijo, non diciamo cose che in realtà non corrispondono al vero
<glpiana> prendi come esempio le stampanti canon
<pappijo> hm
<davide> ecco a casa ho una stampante canon ip5200r wifi ,con windows funzia, con ubuntu posso farla funzionare in wifi o no?
<cristian_c> davide, controlla per prima cosa sul sito di openprinting
<cristian_c> c'è il databse e il grado di supporto per ogni stampante
<cristian_c> *database
<davide> dove trovo openprinting
<glpiana> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Bogdy> cristian_c per dare il boot da usb al avvio come faccio con ubuntu ? Grazie
<davide> ok,grazie
<glpiana> Bogdy, non lo fai da ubuntu, lo fai dal pc, da bios
<Bogdy> capito ;) Grazie a dopo
<pappijo> #ubuntu-app-devel-it
<pappijo> scusate
<Bogdy> ciao a tutti a piu tardi
<pappijo> sbagliato casella di testo
<elst> cristian_c: cosa posso farci con il link?
<davide> quseto per la stampante, e per le altre periferiche, esmpoi.per drive usb wifi, scanner, fotocamer,ecc
<cristian_c> elst, lo sostituisci a quello della guida dell'installazione da rete
<cristian_c> davide, dipende dalla situazione
<elst> cristian_c: a ok grazie
<cristian_c> comunque esiste anche hcl e l'hardware certificato per ubuntu
<davide> cioè crstian?
<Bogdy> ragazzi niente da fare nemmeno con xubuntu 12.04 , mi si vede solo mezza schermata
<cristian_c> davide, ci sono questi siti che mostrano la compatibilità dei vari dispositivi con ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma non c'è una regola precisa
<cristian_c> Bogdy, cioè?
<davide> quali siti
<Bogdy> cosa posso montare su questo netbook ?
<Bogdy> non va la 10.04 nemmeno il live ........si vede mezza schermata nera
<TaLaDo> Bogdy, che netbok è?
<Bogdy> il netbook e un Acer Aspire One 751H
<cristian_c> davide, i siti di hcl e ubuntu certified
<davide> chiedo scusa, dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> qui non posso postare link esterni, googla
<TaLaDo> Bogdy, leggo sul forum che effettivamente ha dei problemi quel coso   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=486073
<cristian_c> Bogdy, dovresti spiegare meglio il problema, magari con uno screenshot
<Bogdy> ok adesso lo faccio
<davide> ok. trovato , un alttra cosa per installare ubuntu via internet come faccio?
<glpiana> davide, che intendi per "via internet"?
<Serpico> ciao
<cristian_c> davide, a che ti serve installarlo da rete locale?
<davide> se non voglio masterizzare immagine iso, e lo installo da interner si può fare , come?
<glpiana> davide, un netinstall tipo debian?
<cristian_c> davide, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<glpiana> cristian_c, temo non sia quello che cerca
<cristian_c> ah
<davide> vedi , su internet trovo immagine dui ubuntu 12.04 , però devo masterizzarla per installarla sul pc, invece io non voglio masterizzare l'immagine, è possibile installarlo?
<glpiana> davide,  guarda qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<cristian_c> mi pare ci sia l'installazione da file .iso o .img
<Bogdy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052559/
<cristian_c> lol
<davide> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> !image | Bogdy
<ubot-it> Bogdy: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bogdy> http://imagebin.org/217337
<cristian_c> Bogdy, con la live o l'installazione?
<Bogdy> la live
<cristian_c> Bogdy, usa il cd alternate
<Bogdy> ok ;)
<lucarello> salve a tutti
<lucarello> uso stabilmente thunderbird ed ho istallato l'addon per avere l'integrazione nel launcher sull'inconcina con la busta. Ma l'addon non funziona o io non riesco a farlo funzionare... qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<lucarello> grazie :D
<lucarello> dovrebbero comparire dentro la tendina della busta sul launcher le opzioni di thunderbird ma non succede nulla...
<lucarello> ????
<lucarello> salve a tutti
<lucarello> Ho istallato l'addon  per mozilla thunderbird https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/messaging-menu-integration/?src=search , serve a far comparire le opzioni e gli avvertimenti di tunderbird sul launcher in alto a destra, nell'iconcina di mail.
<lucarello> Ma anche dopo l'istallazione e il riavvio non funziona
<lucarello> salve a tutti      Ho istallato l'addon  per mozilla thunderbird https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/messaging-menu-integration/?src=search , serve a far comparire le opzioni e gli avvertimenti di tunderbird sul launcher in alto a destra, nell'iconcina di mail.      Ma anche dopo l'istallazione e il riavvio non funziona.    Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a fixarlo?
<glpiana> lucarello, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<lucarello> il sistema è completamente aggiornato
<glpiana> lucarello, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<lucarello> non ne sono sicuro, dove posso vedere?
<glpiana> lucarello, nel terminale: cat 7etc/issue
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> lucarello, nel terminale: cat /etc/issue
<lucarello> ok , un attimo
<lucarello> 12.04 lts
<glpiana> lucarello, thunderbird su quella versione è il gestore email di default e quindi già integrato in quel menu sotto la busta
<glpiana> non serve nessun add-on
<lucarello> ma non si vede nessuna opzione, non mi mostra nulla e non mi avverte nemmeno per le nuove mail
<lucarello> io prima usando quell'addon vedevo tutto dal launcher
<glpiana> lucarello, hai eseguito l'avanzamento dalla versione precedente?
<lucarello> si
<glpiana> lucarello, sarà quello allora. la versione precedente era configurata per evolution
<glpiana> !gnomereset | lucarello
<ubot-it> lucarello: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> lucarello, ti conviene resettare, ma magari prima fai una prova da sessione ospite configurando thunderbird senza add on
<lucarello> si:D
<lucarello> ok grazie provo subito
<lucarello> ciao glpiana
<lucarello> glpiana ci sei ancora? ho provato ma nulla di nuovo
<lucarello> anche se mi invio una nuova mail, nessun avviso e mi mostra come opzioni nelle mail solo componi nuovo messaggio e il tasto mail che mi apre thunderbird
<lucarello> identico a quello che succede adesso sul mio utente
<lucarello> glpiana non c'è modo di attivare l'addon anche su questa versione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> lucarello, non ne ho idea
<lucarello> :D ok, grazie lo stesso .
<lucarello> continuo a cercare su internet, lo utilizzo per lavoro e quell'addon mi rende tutto più semplice
<lucarello> credi che debba provare ugualmente a fare il reset delle impostazioni gnome?
<glpiana> lucarello, se hai già visto che da guest non va direi di no
<lucarello> ok, grazie ancora glpiana
<davide> ciauz
<Guest38547> hola
<riccardoinf> ciao
<enrylinux> in ubuntu  12.4  problema visualizzazione tema ambiance ,inoltre  non mi permette di cambiare tema
<ugo> buonasera ho un problema dopo aver disinstallato programma di dualboot
<OverMe> ?
<ugo> non mi trova ne vista ne linux e dove cè ubuntu mi dice missing
<OverMe> e cos'hai disinstallato? grub?
<ugo> ho cercato di ripristinare vista dove ho un programma che non gira su ubuntu e digitando i comandi per il boot penso di aver cancellato il grub
<OverMe> !grub | ugo
<ubot-it> ugo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<OverMe> segui la guida per il ripristino
<ugo> me lo devo segnare perchè quello che non và è quello sul quale lavoro
<ugo> OverMe non ho disinstallato grub ma da windows bcd
<OverMe> bcd?
<ugo> OverMe aspetta che lo cerco e poi te lo scivo corretto
<ugo> easybcd
<OverMe> comunque fa lo stesso, se hai ripristinato il mbr di windows hai cancellato il grub e quella guida va bene
<ugo> no non ho ripristinato nulla non apro più ne uno ne l'altro e windows mi dice di caricare i driver che però non ò dove sono se riesco a fare le etichette con glabel poi cancello windows e tengo solo ubuntu
<Bogdy> acer aspire one 751h , problema driver scheda video :(
<ugo> OverMe mi sai dire anche dove caricare i driver di vista
<ugo> ubot-it grazie ho copiato il suggerimento domattina provo ma  devo farla tutta la procedura scritta nella pagina
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nede> Ciao a tutti
<ugo> ciao Nede
<Nede> Avete qualche alternativa a network-manager-strongswan???
<Nede> o qualche client vpn ipsec alternativo?
<Nede> Ciao ugo!!!
<ugo> io non ti posso aiutare Nede
<Nede> Fa niente ugo!!!! Non si può pretendere un aiuto sempre e subito!!!!
<ugo> anche io sono quì perchè ho incasinato il pc che uso per lavoro
<Nede> Ahi, qual'è il problema ugo?
<ugo> Nede avevo messo easybcd su vista poi l'ho disinstallato e vista dove ho il programma per le etichette che non gira su linux non mi appare più e guardando su come ripristinare vista adesso mi dice che ubuntu non esiste ma per questo mi hanni già consigliato come ripristinare il grub il probllema dopo è vista per recuperare le etichette
<Nede> Bhè, hai già capito quindi che hai un problema di grub! Per il software in vista (se ho capito bene) però non ho idea!!!!
<ugo> nede
<Nede> dimmi ugo
<ugo> Nede il programma per le etichette ho contatato il produttore non gira neanche con wine su ubuntu ma ho tronato glabel il problema è che devo convertire i file per copiarli su glabel e proprio adesso mi si è incasinato tuto
<jackiechan0> Hello I just installed Ubuntu on my ASUS N56VZ but it doesn't start, Windows 7 always start it's something with UEFI could anyone help me?
<remix_tj> !english | jackiechan0
<ubot-it> jackiechan0: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<ugo> meno male che ho installato xubuntu su un vecchio pc a casa e riesco a chiedere aiuto
<jackiechan0> Salve ho appena installato Ubuntu sul mio Asus N56VZ ma non parte, parte sempre windows 7 c'è qualcosa riguardo a UEFI  mi potreste aiutare?
<ugo> io purtroppo no
<mik__> ciao a tutti,volevo scaricare dei disegni sulla chiavetta
<mik__> da portare all'asilo per disegnare
<mik__> ma non me ne intendo molto di computer
<mik__> ma c'e qualcuno?
<Nede> mik__, spiega il problema/dubbio....
<mik__> voglio scaricare dei disegni dal pc alla chiavetta
<mik__> per dopo poterla portare all'asilo e stampare e fotocopiarli
<Nede> mik__, questo mi era chiaro...hai inserito la chiavetta in una porta usb del pc?
<mik__> si
<mik__> ed ho gia salvato qualche disegno sul pc sotto immagini
<Carlin0> copia/incolla è una delle cose più difficili da fare
<Nede> mik__, allora, apri nautilus (il gestore delle cartelle), seleziona il disegno che ti interessa e clicca il tasto destro del mouse, seleziona copia. Poi vai sulla cartella con il disegno della chiavetta e cliccando il tasto destro fai incolla
<mik__> ok sono andato su un disegno e ho fatto copia....e dopo incolla dove?
<mik__> ok provo,grazie
<mik__> ci sono riuscito,scusate le domande da pagano ma sono rimasto al vic20 o commodore 64.
<mik__> grazie mille .
<Nede> prego mik__ , buona colorazione!!!
<Nede> Avete qualche alternativa a network-manager-strongswan???
<mik__> thanks.
<Nede> o qualche consiglio su un client vpn ipsec/l2tp da utilizzare?
<jackiechan0> Salve ho appena installato Ubuntu sul mio Asus N56VZ ma non parte, parte sempre windows 7 c'è qualcosa riguardo a UEFI  mi potreste aiutare?
<xione> il problema e sul MBR
<xione> devi reinstallare il boot loader
<jackiechan0> Salve ho appena installato Ubuntu sul mio Asus N56VZ ma non parte, parte sempre windows 7 c'è qualcosa riguardo a UEFI  mi potreste aiutare?
<Carlin0> jackiechan0, hai provato a seguire il consiglio di xione  ?
<jackiechan0> no
<xione> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<xione> il supporto c'è
<jackiechan0> xione: questo ?
<xione> non so se per tutte le architetture
<xione> e solo una spiegazione
<xione> sembra che Linux lo supporti
<jackiechan0> xione: si ma ho provato a fare l'installazione automatica di Ubuntu  accanto a Win7
<jackiechan0> xione: e ubuntu non parte
<xione> si il problema e sul boot loader ma non so se ubuntu lo supporta su fedora e testato
<jackiechan0> xione: ho trovato varie guide in giro però non sono riuscito
<xione> a parte che io per politica ogni disco il suo SO
<jackiechan0> xione: si però su laptop come fai?
<xione> he lo so
<xione> mettere mano al mbr non una cosa semplice
<xione> a parte che se sbagli poi non parte neanche seven
<xione> diciamo che su quei 512 b ti giochi il funzionamento della macchina
<xione> seven e permaloso
<xione> ma scusa perchè un live su quel pc
<xione> cosi non hai problemi
<xione> oppure con virtualbox  lo virtualizzi
<Nede> scappo, domani giornata pessima!!!! Buona notte a tutti!!!
<IlBabi> Ciao
<IlBabi> Ho una 10.04 e non riesco a fare l'upgrade alla 12.04
<xione> troppa differenza
<xione> passare dalla 10 alla 12
<IlBabi> ah
<IlBabi> no scusa 11.04
<xione> meglio fare il back up dati e reinstallare
<xione> si ma pulita
<IlBabi> anche dalla 11?
<xione> no e pulita
<xione> il kernel
<xione> e quello originale
<xione> op hai installato qualcosa di sucessivo alla 11
<xione> potresti trovarti in una via di mezzo
<IlBabi> scusa non ho capito, posso fare l'upgrade dalla 11.04 alla 12.04?
<xione> se la versione e l' 11 si
<IlBabi> si 11.04
<xione> se hai fatto upgrade del kernel potrebbe avere dei problemi
<IlBabi> dal Kpackagekit mi da solo la 11.04 come opzione e non funziona nemmeno
<IlBabi> ho sempre fatto gli aggiornamenti uficiali rilasciati
<xione> cio a volte capita di voler installare gimp 2.8
<xione> che non gira sulla 11
<IlBabi> no no niente di ciò
<IlBabi> con il do-release-upgrade non va
<IlBabi> che devo fare?
<xione> il problema di dipendenze non risolte e un casino
<xione> se non le fa in automatico
<IlBabi> non è un problema di dipendenze ma proprio il comando che mi da come upgrade solo la 11.10 e non funziona perché è la vecchia versione
<xione> ba guarda a reinstallare l SO stai due ore a trovare la soluzione del problema se c'è secondo me stai di piu
<xione> se hai fatto una immagine stai anche di meno
<xione> dai 30 ai 45 min
<xione> poi tutte le personalizzazioni le metti in Could su Ubuntu one
<xione> e le recuperi
<IlBabi> se reinstallo so non reistallo manco morto (k)ubuntu
<IlBabi> i release ogni 6 mesi sono scomodi
<xione> e si si aggiorna spesso
<IlBabi> cioè intendevo che passo ad una rolling
<xione> be suse fa un salto ogni anno
<xione> se gli stai dietro non ci dovrebbero essere problemi
<xione> notte alla prossima
<Serpico> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-22
<Bogdy> buona serra a tutti
<Bogdy> ho un netbook acer aspire one 751h con ubuntu 10.04.4 mi da problemi con la scheda video ......qualcuno mi puo aiutare a mettere apposto sto pc ? Grazie mille
<Bogdy> :(
<Bogdy> ragazzi impazzendo con questo netbook aiutatemi please
<glpiana> ola
<savana> collegando l'iphone a ubuntu non viene riconosciuto come disco esterno, questo il messaggio d'errore "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)", come posso rislvere?
<glpiana> savana, su che versione di ubuntu?
<savana> glpiana, 11.04
<glpiana> savana, sto errore è una novità o non è mai stato riconosciuto?
<savana> è una novità, nel senso che una volta veniva riconosciuto
<glpiana> savana, una volta? quanto tempo fa? che modifiche hanno avuto iphone e ubuntu da allora?
<glpiana> !dettagli | savana
<ubot-it> savana: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<savana> ubuntu è rimasto quello, l'unica cosa cambiata sono i vari aggiornamenti di iphone, ora 5.1
<glpiana> savana, nel temrinale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep libimobile
<glpiana> !paste | savana
<ubot-it> savana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simonaG> ciao !
<savana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053813/
<Steeler> savana, devi per caso sincronizzare canzoni ?
<glpiana> savana, torno a breve
<savana> ok
<savana> glpiana, ho provato questo "http://www.inforge.net/community/gnu-linux/125010-%5Bconfigurazione%5D-montare-ios-4-2-ubuntu.html" ma non funziona
<savana> nonostante l'errore ci sia ancora, banshee "vede" l'iphone
<glpiana> savana, seguendo quella guida hai aggiunto un repository esterno
<savana> già, è dannoso?
<glpiana> savana, scrivi nel terminale: apt-cache policy libimobiledevice2
<glpiana> !paste | savana
<ubot-it> savana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<savana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053829/
<glpiana> savana, apt-cache policy
<glpiana> ipheth-.-
<glpiana> savana, apt-cache policy ipheth
<glpiana> ecco
<savana> glpiana, mi dice "impossibile trovare il pachetto ipheth"
<glpiana> savana, vabbè, comunque il problema secondo me sta nel fatto che hai aggiornato ios e che hai una ubuntu vecchia
<glpiana> savana, potresti porvare a scaricarti una live della 12.04 e vedere se con quella l'iphono viene riconosciuto
<savana> magari provo così
<savana> ma per passare alla 12.04 devo passare prima alla 11.10?
<glpiana> savana, se aggiorni via internet sì
<savana> :(
<glpiana> savana, fai una cosa però intanto, visto che quel repository aggiunto non è servito a nulla
<savana> dimmi
<glpiana> savana, scrivi: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<glpiana> savana, poi una volta installato dai: sudo ppa-purge ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<glpiana> savana, il passaggio da 11.10 non è l'unico modo di aggiornare attualmente
<savana> fatto
<glpiana> eventualmente se poi vuoi approfondiamo
<savana> ovvero?
<savana> come posso fare per aggiornare in modo "indolore"?
<glpiana> savana, dalla live ad esempio puoi aggiornare direttamente. anche se il passaggio da 11.04 a 12.04 comporta il cambio di versione di gnome. per cui poi andrebbe resettato gnome, compiz e quant'altro
<glpiana> savana, se hai modo di farti un backup dei dati fallo, non si sa mai
<glpiana> savana, ma in ogni caso, prima prova la live per vedere se ti legge l'iphone, se no, tanto vale
<savana> certo, ma su questo pc, oltre a musica e qualche foto, non ho dati importanti
<savana> glpiana, con un comando da terminale riesci a capire se ho il disco fisso partizionato in modo da piallare solo la partizione con 11.04?
<simonaG> scusate, ma in ubuntu 12.04 con Unity, Applicazioni, Risorse e Sistema dove li trovo ?
<glpiana> savana, dammi l'output del comando: mount
<glpiana> simonaG, vedi l'iconcina in alto a destra?
<glpiana> simonaG, da lì apri impostazioni di sistema
<simonaG> si
<savana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053840/
<glpiana> savana, dammi anche l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<savana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053841/
<glpiana> savana, hai tutto su un'unica partizione, home compresa.
<savana> :(
<glpiana> savana, non puoi quindi installare la 12.04 mantenendo la home, ma per provare puoi fare l'aggironamento tramite live come ti dicevo sopra
<savana> hai un link da passarmi con le procedure per creare le partizioni giuste?
<glpiana> savana, ti tiene home e dati, ti installa il nuovo sistema, eliminina tutti i programmi aggiunti dopo l'installazione, come fosse una nuova installazione
<glpiana> savana, ah quindi vuoi eliminare tutto?
<savana> secondo me sarebbe l'opzione migliore anche per eventuali aggiornamenti futuri, o no?
<glpiana> savana, diciamo che se per te non è un problema farlo va bene reinstallare da zero
<glpiana> !installazione | savana
<ubot-it> savana: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> savana, poi da quella guida segui il partizionamento manuale. hai 250 giga, per cui io farei una trentina/quarantina di giga per la partizione di sistema ( / , root) e il resto per la home, tolto un numero di giga pari alla tu amemoria ram
<savana> quindi alla fine il disco isso arebbe tre partizioni?
<glpiana> savana, in realtà al sistema puoi dare molto meno, ma non andare sotto i 20 giga perchè potresti poi ritrovartelo pieno al momento in cui alcuni programmi vanno a scrivere in /tmp
<savana> mi spieghi la partizione della ram?
<glpiana> savana, meglio ancora, una partizione primaria più una estesa che contiene home e swap
<glpiana> savana, è la partizione di swap su cui il sistema scrive quando riempie la ram
<glpiana> savana, quanta ram hai?
<savana> eheheh, mi sa che andiamo troppo sul difficile
<savana> 2gb
<glpiana> savana, allora crei una swap da 2 giga
<savana> ma scusa un attimo, hai detto che se aggiorno così come sono attualmente
<savana> engono eliminati solo i software installati, giusto?
<savana> cioè la mia musica e le mie foto, rimangono?
<glpiana> savana, sì (se non ci sono problemi durante l'aggironamento, tipo va via la luce o esplode il pc)
<savana> :)
<savana> spero di no!
<savana> e per fare questa operazione, cioè mantenere i miei file (musica + foto) che tipo di aggiornamento devo fare?
<savana> live?
<glpiana> savana, quando avvii l'installazione con il cd live (o live usb a tua scelta) ti ritrovi a un certo punto dove il sistema din installazione ti chiede se vuoi aggiornare la precedente versione. te lo da come opzione
<savana> ok capito
<savana> quindi prima devo masterizzare l'iso?
<glpiana> savana, la schermata è tipo questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=install_03_precise.png ma con opzioni differenti
<glpiana> savana, sì prima devi creare il livecd/usb
<savana> perfetto, un'ultima cosa: con il cd avrei la possibilità di vedere come gira senza installarlo, giusto?
<glpiana> savana, esatto
<glpiana> così vedi subito se funziona l'aifono  o meno
<savana> bene, oggi provo
<savana> grazie mille
<glpiana> prego
<savana> ultimissima cosa, invece del cd, parlavi di usb....intendevi una chiavetta?
<savana> quanto capiente serve?
<savana> partizionata come?
<savana> scusa intendevo formattata
<glpiana> spe
<glpiana> savana, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<neramarea> 'giorno. ho continui crash quando è i funzione il plugin di adobe flash per firefox... di botto si spehne tutto e mi ritrovo al lightdm. le ho provate tutte, installando reinstallando e asfaltando... sia da repository che da adobe...
<glpiana> neramarea, vediamo quanti nuovi repository esterni hai messo
<glpiana> neramarea, sudo apt-get update           su pastebin
<neramarea> oh, un sacco ne ho... ma il problema è iniziato subito dopo aver reinstallato tutto di sana pianta, glpiana... vuoi lo stesso vedere l'elenco?
<glpiana> neramarea, no, guarda. ogni tanto arrivi col sistema a balle, pieno di repository esterni. lo ripuliamo, funziona e torni dopo un po' nella stessa condizione. quante volte è già successo? quante volte abbiamo ripetuto le stesse procedure?
<neramarea_> ops... non è solo flashplayer... a quanto pare ha a che fare con xorg...
<neramarea_> questo è ciò che mi capita: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131286/ubuntu-12-04-xorg-crashes-to-login-screen-every-couple-hours
<neramarea_> mi tocca fare il downgrade d3ei driver nvidia?
<neramarea_> *dei
<jester-> mai avuto problemi di flashcuon nvidia
<jester-> neramarea_: driver nvidia e flash di serie?
<neramarea_> jester- driver nvidia e flash beta (quello dei repo non ne vuol saper di funzionare, azz...)
<jester-> e pure ubuntu originale?
<neramarea_> 12.04, nessun ciocco starno
<neramarea_> *strano
<jester-> neramarea_: quello da repo funza piu che bene sulla 12.04
<jester-> se no nfunza è segno di os azzoppato
<neramarea_> eppure non va. sempre schermata grigia con "si è verificato un arresto anomalo ecc.".
<neramarea_> ripeto, ragazzi... già dal primo giorno che ho reinstallato tutto il sstema...
<neramarea_> *sistema
<jester-> neramarea_:  fa vedere sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> neramarea_:  fa vedere sudo apt-get update
<jester-> non uograde
<neramarea_> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1053926/
<neramarea_> non mi sgridare... :-P
<jester-> neramarea_: cvd sei pieno di ppa
<neramarea_> ovvio... però stavolta parrebbe un problema noto... http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=en&u=http://www.andreagrandi.it/2012/04/27/ubuntu-12-04-nvidia-8800-gs-and-nouveau-drivers/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2B12.04%2Bxorg%2Bcrash%26hl%3Dit%26lr%3Dlang_it%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1278%26bih%3D627%26tbs%3Dlr:lang_1it%26prmd%3Dimvns&sa=X&ei=0TLkT_ycLqin4gToienCCA&ved=0CGgQ7gEwAA
<jester-> i quali fanno danni, scommetto che se provi con  la live e installi il flash funza
<jester-> neramarea_: è un porlbema noto di tutti quelli che sminchiano l'os a furia di ppa
<neramarea_> ;-)
<mikunos> buongiorno a tutti
<mikunos> mi trovo nelle solite difficoltà
<mikunos> ho avviato una sessione Ubuntu 2D perchè se uso la versione normale il computer scoppia
<mikunos> in termini di temperatura
<mikunos> ho notato che se uso la funzionalità della visualizzazione delle schede aperte nella sessione noto che gli screenshot sono totalmente sgranati
<mikunos> vi capita anche a voi?
<mikunos> c'è nessunoo?
<glpiana> mikunos, è normale
<mikunos> glpiana buongiorno
<mikunos> ma mi ricordavo che riuscivo a vedere in movimento anche i film in esecuzione
<mikunos> nelle thumbnails
<mikunos> intendo
<glpiana> mikunos, con unity 2d?
<mikunos> mi sembra di si
<mikunos> ma forse mi sto sbagliando
<glpiana> ne dubito fortemente
<glpiana> con unity sì, ma col 2d no di sicuro
<mikunos> a questo punto probabilmente usavo ubuntu nella versione unity 3d
<mikunos> se lo attivo il sistema va in palle
<mikunos> è incredibile con con 2GB di ram ed una scheda nvidia dedicata con ram propria
<mikunos> trovi difficoltà l'interfaccia Unity
<weltall> le cose scritte male vanno sempre male :P
<mikunos> cosa mi dite di Gnome 3 è più leggero?
<glpiana> mikunos, gnome shell intendi?
<glpiana> gnome 3 già lo usi con unity (2d o normale che sia)
<mikunos> http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<glpiana> mikunos, intendi gnome shell. boh puoi provarla e vedere tu stesso come si comporta il tuo sistema
<mikunos> mi sembrava di aver letto che si tratta di due cose differenti
<mikunos> hai visto il link?
<mikunos> parlo di quella configurazione
<glpiana> mikunos, il pacchetto da installare è gnome-shell e poi al login scegli gnome
<glpiana> mikunos, non confondere la shell con gnome. gnome-shell è la shell ufficiale di gnome, quando ionvece ubuntu ha adottato come shell unity
<mikunos> ma non potevano mettere un altro nome?
<mikunos> sempre a confondere la gente
<mikunos> :)
<glpiana> mikunos, sono diversi i nomi: gnome3 è diverso da gnome shell, non trovi?
<mikunos> ed unity dove si piazza?
<glpiana> mikunos, su gnome 3, esattamente come gnome shell
<mikunos> ah ok ora è chiaro :)
<mikunos> in pratica si tratta di un gestore per le applicazioni
<mikunos> corretto?
<mikunos> applicabile ad ambedue i sistemi
<glpiana> mikunos, gnome3 è un desktop environment, unity e gnome shell sono shell
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> mi sto rendendo conto che il mio portatile che circa 5 anni fa era una bomba con il nuovo Ubuntu trova difficoltà. Già da questa versione. La versione precedente la 11.04 era sicuramente meglio in termini di prestazioni.
<primo_> salve! è la prima volta che uso l' IRC mi interesso di musica e pongo un quesiti.Ho installato Lubuntu 12.04 e vorrei aprire dei file midi con MusE
<primo_> ho installato jack con il quale sono riuscito ad ascoltare una traccia wave ma non riesco a settare le periferiche midi.
<primo_> proprio vado in confusione,potreste aiutarmi? GRAZIE ANTICIPATAMENTE
<glpiana> primo_, per aprire un file midi a quanto vedo, o lo apri come progetto o lo importi da file -> import midi file
<glpiana> per il midi in genere ti rimando al wiki
<glpiana> !midi | primo_
<ubot-it> primo_: midi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<primo_> preciso aprire nel senso di ascoltare!chiedo scusa se mi sono espresso male!
<kodo_> buonasera
<primo_> in particolare : non riesco a fare connessioni che funzionino
<kodo_> ragazzi avrei necessità di installare l'ultima versione del java jdk per programmare sotto eclipse..qualcuno è riuscito nell'impresa?
<bollito> ciao
<bollito> c'e' qualcuno?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bollito> lo so scusa ma nella chat di fedora o fai cosi o nessuno ti caga..
<bollito> comunque ho un GROSSO problema:
<bollito> ho un pc packard bell con due hard disk
<bollito> su uno ho ubuntu (non si sa perche ho due versioni uguali ma vabbhe) con burg sopra
<bollito> e nel secondo ho deciso di installare fedora
<bollito> proprio ieri appena conclusa l'installazione riavviando il pc
<bollito> mi ritrovo grub e la possibilita di selezionare solo fedora
<filo1234> avvia da live cd di ubuntu  ed esegui la reinstallazione di grub2
<filo1234> !grub | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bollito> il problema non e' il ripristino di grub
<filo1234> si lo è
<bollito> e come lo risolvo?
<filo1234> se ha iinstallato il grub di da "fedora" è probabile che non abbia os-probe
<filo1234> quindi no nvede gli altri OS
<filo1234> lo risolvi come ti ho detto, segui la guida e reinstalla grub da live cd
<bollito> ci provo...
<bollito> p.s.: ma ubuntu 10.04 ha grub o grub2 (su un amd sempron e' il massimoo che posso aver)
<filo1234> e devi installrlo nell'mbr del rpimo disco di boot ch ehai impostato sul bios
<filo1234> bollito: ha grub2
<bollito> ci provo
<Bogdy> ciao a tutti
<Bogdy> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi a mettermi apposto sto acer aspire one 751h con sopra ubuntu 10.04.4 ? grazie
<Bogdy> il problema e la scheda video mi va tutto a scatti :(
<filo1234> Bogdy: avevi seguito la guida che ti ho dato l'altra sera?
<filo1234> per installare i driver poulsbo Bogdy
<Bogdy> si gli o installati ma non e cambiato molto
<Bogdy> solo i video su youtube non si bloccano
<davide> domanda , la web cam integrata  con skype su un asus X52f ubuntu 12.04 l'immagine si seve diritta, si sente parlare o crea problemi?
<Bogdy> non riesci per piacere ad entrate te da me  tramite teamwiever e dare un occhiata .....non so piu cosa fare
<davide> ciauz ,vado
<Mandalord> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Bogdy> da ubuntu 10.04.4 e possibile fare usb bootable con mac os x tiger 10.4 ? Grazie
<Bogdy> ragazzi quale e il comando da dare nel terminale per poi poter fare usb bootable .......sono ancora principiante :) help me
<Bogdy> so che ubuntu ha gia un suo programma solo che non lo trovo :(
<Bogdy> lo trovato : usb-creator-gtk
<newlife> ?
<bollito> ciao a tutti ho un problema:
<bollito> ho un packard bell con due hard disk maxtor dove il primo (A) ubuntu 10.04 con burg mentre il secondo (B) gli ho appena messo fedora 17..
<bollito> ora quando avvio la macchina ho solo grub (che ha installato fedora) con il SO di fedora...
<bollito> provo con f8 a avviare il primo hard disk (A) ma quando si avvia il primo hard disk dove c'e' ubuntu mi rimane in sospeso..
<bollito> come fare??
<bollito> ho provato a rimettere su grub2 ma funzionava solo quando mi dava il problema grub rescue..
<bollito> per favore aiutatemi..
<bollito> sono disposto a cancellare anche fedora (dato che funziona malissimo peggio di windows 8 sul mio packard bell)
<bollito> nessuno?
<bollito> lollo mi puoi aiutare??
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil, please see my private message
<bollito> ciao a tutti ho un problema: ho un packard bell con due hard disk maxtor dove il primo (A) ubuntu 10.04 con burg mentre il secondo (B) gli ho appena messo fedora 17.. ora quando avvio la macchina ho solo grub (che ha installato fedora) con il SO di fedora... provo con f8 a avviare il primo hard disk (A) ma quando si avvia il primo hard disk dove c'e' ubuntu mi rimane in sospeso.. come fare?? ho provato a rimettere su grub2 ma funzi
<bollito> problema grub rescue.. per favore aiutatemi.. [20:10] <bollito> sono disposto a cancellare anche fedora (dato che funziona malissimo peggio di windows 8 sul mio packard bell)
<bollito> c'e' qulkuno^
<bollito> frdeve mi puoi iutre?
<fabio_cc> !grub | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bollito> gi' ftto m non v
<Nede> Buonasera italiani!!!!
<fabio_cc> bollito, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Nede
<ubot-it> Nede: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Nede> Cio f
<Nede> ops...
<Nede> ciao fabio_cc ubot-it
<Filippo> ragazzi come elimino e/o modifico la mia taskabar (gnome-panel), con il tasto dx se clicco su una app, mi da solo proprietà, non posso neanche eliminarla.
<Rossbull> Heilà!!
<Rossbull> Ciao Nede
<Nede> Ciao Rossbull, allora ti ricordavi....
<Rossbull> sono un po' lento ma ci arrivo
<Rossbull> sono come i vecchi diesel
<Rossbull> che si dice di bello?
<Nede> Andiamo in pvt così non incasiniamo la chat pubblica....
<Rossbull> ??
<Rossbull> ti ho appena detto che sono come i diesel
<Rossbull> pvt??
<Nede> ih-ih, sulla sinistra dovresti avere oltre ubuntu-it anche il mio nome,
<Nede> clicca sul mio nome e scrivi lì...
<Rossbull> ok
<anonimus> buona sera a tutti ho bisogno un aiutone
<tre5> salve
<anonimus> sono su ubuntu 12.4 con DE gnome-shell. Da synaptic ho voluto installare nautilus-dropbox. Il download parte ma si blocca al 99%. Stanca di aspettare o forzato la chiusura di synaptic e ho provato a installare il pacchetto da terminale.
<anonimus> il fatto sta che mi dice : E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<anonimus> dando quel comando mi riparte il dowloading dropbox e si blocca al 99% non lasciandomi far più nulla
<anonimus> non mi lascia installare più nulla in qualsiasi modo. Chi mi sa aiutare per uscire fuori da questo prob. ?
<tre5> anno, io non sono un esperto, ma ho installato dropbox da software center, tu hai provato anche da li? non ti so dire altro però.
<tre5> *anonimus
<anonimus> non me lo fa installare perchè dpkg resta aperto e bloccato
<tre5> anno, allora hai bisogno di aiuto da chi ha maggiori competenze di me.
<tre5> *anonimus
<Carlin0> anonimus, come hai cercato di installre dropbox ?
<Carlin0> installare*
<anonimus> da gestione pacchetti ( synaptic )
<anonimus> il pacchetto si chiama nautilus-dropbox
<Carlin0> chiudi synaptic e prova a dare al terminale → sudo apt-get clean
<Carlin0> e poi → sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<anonimus> sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<anonimus> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<anonimus> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Carlin0> hai chiuso synaptic ?
<anonimus> si
<Carlin0> hai aperto al momento ubuntu software center ?
<anonimus> no
<Carlin0> si è incastrato qualche processo ...
<anonimus> come faccio a sbloccarlo ?
<anonimus> e anche a individuarlo ?
<Carlin0> anonimus, → sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Carlin0> poi di nuovo quei 2 comandi
<anonimus> nulla da fare
<Carlin0> che errore da?
<anonimus> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<Carlin0> te lo dice lui → sudo dpkg --configure -a
<anonimus> ho dato questi comandi: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock  poi sudo apt-get clean e infine sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<Carlin0> e ti esce quell'avviso di dare quel comando
<Carlin0> dallo
<anonimus> si ma se do  sudo dpkg --configure -a mi riparte il download dropbox che si ferma e si blocca al 99%
<Carlin0> anonimus, → sudo apt-get -f install
<anonimus> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<Carlin0> anonimus, ho finito le idee sorry
<tre5> anonimus, monitoraggio di sistema ti dice che c' è qualche processo che non risponde?
<esulu> cia oa tutti
<anonimus> no tre5
<tre5> aninimus, per lui tutto funziona normalmente?
<anonimus> si
<tre5> anonimus, avrai anche provato a riavviare immagino, e magari non te lo fa fare.
<anonimus> si ho provato
<anonimus> ma mi dice sempre di fare quel ca.. di passaggio
<tre5> anonimus, provato a vedere magari sui wiki che cosa è quel comando che ti dice di dare?
<anonimus> come faccio a togliere quel pacchetto di torno senza permettegli di rifare il download ?
<tre5> anunimus, sembra che synaptic possa anche disinstallare i pacchetti.
<Carlin0> anonimus, dimmi una cosa se dai → ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa o nulla ?
<anonimus> mi fa vedere tutti i repository
<Carlin0> no quelli sono ppa non i repo
<Carlin0> cioè tutta roba non ufficiale che hai aggiunto
<anonimus> si quelli scusa XD sono alle prime armi
<Carlin0> e aggiungendo sorgenti software non ufficiali qualche problemino può nascere
<anonimus> ma la maggior parte sono per installare temi
<Tullio70> Salute a tutti
<tre5> anonimus, hai provato a disinstallare il pacchetto da synaptic?
<anonimus> non riesco perchè quando apro synaptic mi dice: Impossibile ottenere un blocco esclusivo
<anonimus> Questo di solito significa che è già in esecuzione un'altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti (come apt-get o aptitude). Chiudere prima quest'altra applicazione.
<anonimus> ho chiuso il terminale e ora aprendo synaptic mi dice: E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<anonimus> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<tre5> anonimus, ho cercato nei wiki cosa significhi quel comando, ma dalla ricerca, i link che mi propone, mi danno un errore del server.
<anonimus> uff devo formattare???
<tre5> non penso
<Carlin0> anonimus, no aspetta qualcuno + esperto ... al limite passa di giorno
<Carlin0> o posta sul forum
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<tre5> anonimus, hai provato a spegnerlo con comando da terminale?
<anonimus> ???
<tre5> anonimus, io il comando te lo dico, ma prima senti carlin0.
<anonimus> passo quando volete basta che non devo formattare :'(
<Carlin0> IMHO è qualche pacchetto proveniente da uno de ppa che hai aggiunto che va in conflitto con dropbox , ma non saprei come aiutarti
<tre5> anonimus, sudo shutdown -h now, ma prima chiedi se qualcuno sa se il comando può essere dannoso.
<Nede> non è dannoso, spegne semplicemente il pc
<Nede> e in maniera corretta tra l'altro, terminando prima i servizi
<anonimus> tre5, ho già provato a spegnere e riaccendere il pc ma nulla non si sblocca
<Nede> sudo shutdown -r now altrimenti lo riavvia
<anonimus> riprovo..
<Nede> hei Rossbull
<Rossbull> Ciao Nede .. non ti vedo sull'altro canale
<Rossbull> ora si
<Carlin0> ahutdown -r riavvia -h ferma
<Carlin0> shutdown *
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<baffone85> buonsera a tutti
<baffone85> ho necessità di far girare filemaker 12 su ubuntu, è possibile?
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-23
<rossano> ciao nede
<ninquitassar> buondì
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<primo_> buongiorno
<primo_> rinnovo la richiesta di ieri ovvero se qualcuno mi potesse spiegare in modo semplice come creare le connessioni midi con jack
<primo_> per ascoltare i midi con Muse
<jester-> !midi | primo_
<ubot-it> primo_: midi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<primo_> chiedo scusa ma non sono molto ferrato nel campo di comandi da terminale ma poi in questo link si parla di timidity ora a me interessa jack
<primo_> ripeto non sono esperto di linux
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<jester-> primo_: se vuoi usare linux sarà utile cvhe prndi dimestichezza con temrinale e rihe di comandi
<primo_> grazie! un pò alla volta imparerò,adesso guardo il link
<esulu> cia oa tutti
<dod> o/
<johnny0000> buongiorno a tutti
<tullio> Ciao a tutti
<tullio> Sono nuovo e ho bisogno di un aiuto ho installato ieri ubuntu 12.04
<tullio> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<Holden> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Holden> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tullio> grazie ubot
<tullio> la mia domanda è ho installato ieri ubuntu 12.04. ho letto che è meglio installare un antivirus, ho provato ma non sono riuscito a farlo. che antivirus devo installare se ne conoscete uno meglio e come fare ad installarlo
<Holden> tullio, non preoccuparti, non c'è bisogno di antivirus su ubuntu
<tullio> lo scaricama non lo installa
<kezio> non ci sono ancora virus per ubuntu .-.
<kezio> lol
<tullio> allora non installo niente
<kezio> no
<tullio> e firewall serve?
<Holden> tullio, vedrai che non avrai nessun problema di virus. per il firewall è già installato ed attivo
<Holden> non serve fare modifiche particolari
<filo1234> o ti basta comunque quello del router
<filo1234> firewall^
<kezio> è il sistema operativo più sicuro vista la sua scarsa diffusione
<tullio> ok, grazie  e scusa per il disturbo. sei un Amico
<tullio> Grazie!
<filo1234> o.0 kezio non è di certo per quel motivo
<kezio> O_O dimmi te chi è quel mona che fa un virus per linux? O_O
<filo1234> !chat | kezio
<ubot-it> kezio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tullio> Ciao a tutti
<steal> giorno, se il comando free mi dice che ci sono 199 mega di memoria disponibili perche' java non riesce a partire nonostante gli passo il comando -Xmx8m(che sono + che sufficienti per il mio programma java)
<fourlastor> quali sono le librerie grafiche che meglio si integrano con ubuntu? le QT?
<bentolino> buon pomeriggio
<ingamedeo> bentolino, salve
<bentolino> tengo nu problemo
<ingamedeo> bentolino, prego, dica pure
<bentolino> ci sta un file "core" che contiene un log dei crash che cresce giorno dopo giorno mangiando un sacco di spazio nella mia home
<bentolino> credo che dovrebbe stare da un'altra parte (o proprio non esistere)
<ingamedeo> bentolino, quanto spazio occupa?
<bentolino> cresce col tempo, dopo 2/3 giorni arriva a 200MB
<ingamedeo> bentolino, Che versione sta usando? Potrebbe postare il contenuto del file su PasteBin?
<bentolino> per la verità prima l'ho cancellato, dovrei attendere che si ricrei
<ingamedeo> bentolino, beh allora...scusi
<ingamedeo> bentolino, ritorni qua quando si ripresenta il problema...
<bentolino> ok, potrebbe essere solo questioni di minuti
<bentolino> ingamedeo, ma una possibile soluzione quale potrebbe essere?
<ingamedeo> bentolino, OK, ma lei ha settato qualche impostazione particolare riguardo al LOG in Ubuntu? Che versione di Ubuntu sta usando?
<bentolino> precise
<bentolino> non so nemmeno dove siano le impostazioni dei log in ubuntu
<bentolino> ingamedeo, dove dovrei cercare?
<ingamedeo> bentolino, no non c'è bisogno sono file di dump creati dal sistema in caso di crash
<ingamedeo> deve postare il contenuto su pastebin
<ingamedeo> poi risolviamo il problema
<bentolino> ok, attendiamo il file di dump allora
<ingamedeo> bentolino, D'accordo!
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> vorrei installare mono28 per winetricks.. ma praticamente punta ad un file sull'ftp di novell . questo file non c'e' piu pero quindi mi resituisce errore
<naxil> come faccio ad installare mono per wine?
<naxil> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil, please see my private message
<svernagovich> ragazzi come faccio a installare il plugin di flash???
<Matt_91> 'sera a tutti, ho un piccolissimo ma alquanto fastidioso problema :) non so come mai ma ho le consolle con la tastiera americana ed ogni volta per trovare i simboli giusti è un piaga ho provato a dare un dpkg-reconfigure localesdpkg-reconfigure locales e mi da un bordello di en-*** e in fondo due it-*** forse dovrebbe apparire pirma le due it-****
<Matt_91> svernagovich: dal software center ;)
<svernagovich> ok Matt_91
<svernagovich> ci tenterò
<Matt_91> provato a riavviare, ma è sempre in tastiera americana :(
<Calippo> ragazzi per modificare la taskbar di gnome come posso fare?
<naxil> scusate.. non posso installare un deb perche dice Errore: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1)
<Matt_91> se da terminale dai sudo apt-get install libqtcore4 cosa ti da?
<naxil> che so gia installate
<Matt_91> naxil: come lo installi il deb, con il doppio click?
<naxil> si
<naxil> si puo fare in un'altro modo?^
<Matt_91> naxil: sei pratico con il terminale?
<naxil> si
<naxil> praticamente da terminale posso farlo installare fregandose delle dipendenze?
<Matt_91> naxil: ti sposti nella cartella dove si trova il deb con il comando cd /PERCORSO/blablabla
<naxil> si
<Matt_91> naxil: no, ma si vedono meglio gli errori :p
<naxil> ok
<naxil> e pera vviarlo?
<Matt_91> naxil: sudo dpkg -i NOEMPACCHETTO
<Matt_91> naxil: e mi pasti tutto su paste
<savana> sono passato ieri da 11.04 a 12.04, se la barra unity la faccio nascondere automaticamente, ho visto che poi fa fatica a riapparire nonostante il puntatore del mouse sia sul lato sinistro, come posso risolvere?
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/4tr4GUb8
<Matt_91> naxil: hehe, bisogna cercare quella libreria sopracitata in una versione più recente
<naxil> si
<Matt_91> naxil: ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<naxil> ma come la metto una livbreria?
<naxil> 10.04
<Matt_91> naxil: aaa è per quello allora
<naxil> ho paura che se passo alla 12 non ho piu gnome2
<naxil> e non ci capiro piu niente
<Matt_91> naxil: 32 bit? o 64?
<naxil> 32bit
<naxil> ho il procio a 64bit ma e' vecchio.. quindi lascio perde
<Matt_91> naxil: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/103035726/libqtcore4_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb prova installa questo, se però inizia a dirti che dipende da altre librerie ancora... io ti consiglio di lasciar perdere
<Matt_91> naxil: prova e fammi sapere
<naxil> dice dipendenze non integre usare gksudo -f
<Matt_91> naxil: lascia perder
<Matt_91> naxil: guardo un altra cosa
<Matt_91> naxil: prova con questo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/79481103/libqtcore4_4.7.0-0ubuntu4.4_i386.deb
<Matt_91> naxil: se ti da ancora dipendenze proviamo con aptitude, altrimenti ti resta solamente da upgrare almeno alla 10.10
<naxil> alla 10.10 rimango sempre con gnome?
<naxil> niente
<naxil> non va
<leonardomilleuno> va, o non va?
<naxil> non va
<naxil> e ora ho un casino
<naxil> mi dice che psso fare solo update parzialio
<leonardomilleuno> io conosco solo 3 comandi
<leonardomilleuno> cosa ti è successo, puoi dirmelo?
<naxil> ma ch en eso
<naxil> sta cosa degli update
<naxil> e' na noia
<naxil> io vorrei installare solo quello ch emi serve
<leonardomilleuno> non ti fa installare da software center?
<leonardomilleuno> quello lo sofare
<Matt_91> naxil: scusa, mi sono assentato un attimo
<Matt_91> naxil: allora come ultima spiaggia possiamo portare aptitude :D
<Matt_91> naxil: dai un attimo sudo apt-get instal -f
<Matt_91> e pastebinna se vedi messaggi
<naxil> ho fatto
<naxil> c'era una cosa da disinstallare
<naxil> eccoperche diceva parziale
<naxil> ora va
<Matt_91> naxil: cosa?
<Calippo> qualcuno vuole provare con me empathy software (audio e video) con jabber account? danke plz
<Calippo> no sporcaccioni!
<Calippo> :D
<hallino1> Ragazzi ho un problema  con ubuntu 12.04.. Ho provato a controllare su alsamixer ma niente sta su muto.. Non riesco a capire perchè non funziona l'audio
<hallino1> Mentre su un altro pc non mi fu
<hallino1> Funziona con gli altoparlanti ma con le cuffie sì
<hallino1> Premetto che non ho mai avuto fortuna con l'audio con ubuntu :P
<hallino1> Mi potete dare una mano per favore?
<leonardomilleuno> io su pp non riesco a toglire le applets da avant windows manager
<leonardomilleuno> le mette ma non le toglie, c'ho il pieno...
<leonardomilleuno> è successo a qualcono?
<hallino1> Non penso
<hallino1> jester-, ping
<leonardomilleuno> Neanch'io
<leonardomilleuno> sono passati 7 minuti
<leonardomilleuno> però la butto lì potrebbero essere i restricted extras?
<leonardomilleuno> per il tuo problema, hallino1
<leonardomilleuno> parlo da profano
<hallino1> leonardomilleuno, negativo
<hallino1> leonardomilleuno, nonostante collaboro con ubuntu (gruppo fcm, dev e web) continuo a dire che ubuntu è strano
<hallino1> leonardomilleuno, un paio di riavvii ed è ripartito su un pc
<leonardomilleuno> boh, che ne so?
<alessio> ciao a tutti, ho un problemino, ho usato boot up manager tempo fa ed ho disabilitato dei servizi, ora mi chiedo come faccio a riabilitarli se non ho un backup e se non mi ricordo i nomi dei vari servizi?? al massimo mi potete dire i servizi da attivare tenendo conto che sono un utente normale, la stampante non la uso e nemmeno il bluethoot
<alessio> raga qualcuno può farmi la gentilezza di passarmi o dirmi dove scaricare le icone che vi sono installate di default in ubuntu?? per chi non lo sapesse basta andare in /usr/share/icons e li vi sono tutti i set d'icone
<tullio> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo e imbranato. Vorrei sapere una cosa, ho installato il gestore pacchetti synaptic e selezionato tutti e poi aggiorna, mi dice che ci sono molti pacchetti da aggiornare, ma non ho capito se lo devo fare o no, molti di quei pacchetti contengono programmi che non ho mai installato su ubuntu
<tullio> chi tace acconsente che è meglio che io non faccia niente. Meglio che non faccio Casini! ehehe!
<tullio> nessuno che mi può rispondere?
<ugone> si
<tullio> ciao ugone
<ugone> gli aggiornamenti in generale vanno fatti
<hallino1> Beh quelli sono dei pacchetti disponibili ma non installati... tullio se ti risultano di fare gli aggiornamenti, vengono fatti
<hallino1> tullio, se ti compaio altri pacchetti mai installati è normale, dopotutto synaptic ti da una visione generale di quelli installati (marchiati col quadratino verde) e quelli non installati (quadratino bianco)
<tullio> ahhhhhhhh
<tullio> allora cosa devo fare aggiornare solo quelli con il pallino verde?
<tullio> o no?
<ugone> è possibile che debba installare qualche nuovo pacchetto per aggiornarsi
<tullio> scusami ugone ma sono nuovo e non ci capisco ancora molto
<ugone> np
<tullio> np cosa?
<ugone> hai selezionato dei pacchetti dsa installare tu?
<ugone> np = no problema
<joker_> buonasera
<ugone> dall'inizio
<ugone> ciao joker_
<joker_> ciao ugone
<joker_> potreste darmi una mano con un hd esterno??
<ugone> hai installato synaptic ed hai guardato quali son gli aggiornamenti
<joker_> spesso non viene rilevato dai miei pc quando lo collego tramite usb... :(
<hallino1> tullio, si è possibile che aggiornando si possa installare nuovi pacchetti (in questo caso chiamate dipendenze)
<ugone> e dopo aver aggiornato ti dice che devi installare un tot di pacchetti giusto  tullio ?
<tullio> allora, io ho già aggiornato i pacchetti dalla barra in alto aggiornamenti software dove c'è la chiusura di ubuntu e lì mi dice che è a posto.
<tullio> no ho selezionato tutti e poi aggiorna
<tullio> forse è li che ho sbagliato
<hallino1> tullio, e tanto non ti fa nulla
<hallino1> tullio, aggiorna ti fa aprire una nuova finestra che ti ricerca se ci sono nuovi aggiornamenti da fare
<hallino1> tullio, guarda se vuoi aggiornare fai prima da terminale (CTRL+ALT+T) e scrivi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<harley> buona sera.....  a chi posso kiedere una mano in merito all'installazione di ubuntu????ù
<harley> qualcuno mi aiuta
<harley> ?
<ugone> harley, fa la domanda
<joker_> ugone, come posso formattare l'hd esterno e fare in modo che
<joker_> venga montato su tutti i pc in casa?
<harley> ho scarikato ubundu.... installato.... ma all'avvio mi esce schemata nera con scritta mode not support
<tullio> hallino, ma installo cose inutili? non voglio riempirlo di schifezze voglio solo agiornare cose utili che ho, veramente ho installato solo poche cose per lo più giochi
<ugone> tullio, non sei su win e puoi installare tranquillo
<ugone> aggiorna tutto tranquillo
<tullio> scusa hallino sono caduto
<hallino1> tullio, no problem!
<hallino1> tullio, tranquillo comunque se te lo fanno installare vuol dire che è utile
<tullio> allora mi dicevi di non usare synaptic ma il terminale
<ugone> il risultato è lo stesso tullio
<tullio> si, ma mi vergogno da morire, ma dove lo trovo?
<tullio> ho ubuntu 12.04
<hallino1> tullio, basta premete CTRL+ALT+T
<hallino1> s/premete/premere/
<tullio> uauuuu
<tullio> ok, allora cosa devo digitare?
<hallino1> tullio, avendo un pò di esperienza in ubuntu (visto che comunque contribuisco anche nella comunità) ti dico che synaptic spesso si usa per altro e non per gli aggiornamenti.. I veri geek usano il terminale che è il cuore di Linux
<tullio> me lo puoi riscrivere?
<hallino1> tullio, certamente.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<hallino1> tullio, questo comando automaticamente ti trova i nuovi aggiornamenti e, se sono disponibili, te li installa da solo
<tullio> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<tullio> hallino me l'ha fatto
<tullio> me lo sono scritto
<tullio> così lo posso rifare
<hallino1> tullio, ottimo
<tullio> ottimo a te, io ho solo eseguito! sei un grande
<hallino1> tullio, dai smettila ^^
<hallino1> tullio, uso ubuntu solo da qualche annetto
<tullio> azz
<tullio> solo?
<hallino1> tullio, yeah.. Ho imparato le basi in fretta :)
<tullio> iragazzo precoce
<hallino1> tullio, il fatto è che contribuisco in questa bellissima comunità.. Ne son rimasto davvero stupito
<tullio> hallino se ti chiedo la mail per altri aiuti ti incavoli?
<hallino1> tullio, per quale motivo dovrei incavolarmi?
<hallino1> tullio, ti dico solamente che esiste la vasta comunità pronta ad aiutarti ^^
<tullio> be ti dico la verità io ho già provato a installare ubuntu, ma da solo ero disperato e non sono riuscito a fare niente, così mi sono incavolato e ho tolto tutto con un backup! ora invece vorrei davvero imparare perche io le cose mi ci metto d'impegno
<hallino1> Scusami se mi permetto.. Quanti anni hai tullio ?
<tullio> be penso un po più grane di te! 55
<hallino1> twilight, Ciao bello! Perdonami del ritardo e disturbo ma.. Appena ho pronte quelle cose te le spedisco subito per email.. Grazie ancora di tutto :)
<hallino1> tullio, accipicchia! Allora capisco il tuo motivo della disinstallazione
<tullio> no, aspetta
<tullio> ho chiesto aiuto qui
<tullio> mi servivano dei driver perchè non mi funzionava una cosa installata
<tullio> ho chiesto aiuto ma non ho risolto un fico
<tullio> allora mi sono incavolato
<tullio> e ho tolto tutto
<twilight> hallino1, ciao...ok :)
<tullio> poi ci ho riprovato ma  NCORA NULLA
<tullio> ancora nulla
<hallino1> Per il resto twilight tutto bene? :)
<hallino1> tullio, a volte se chiedi sul forum fai prima :)
<hallino1> tullio, e non aiuterebbe solo ma te anche gli altri!
<hallino1> Sai qui non sempre ci sono le persone.. tullio la prossima volta non innervosirti ma scrivi direttamente sul forum ;)
<tullio> be ci ho provato ma da solo anche con un aiuto non buono, ho perso e ho fatto perdere tempo ho installato un sacco di drivers per fare funzionare un programma per vedere i dvd, non ho risolto nulla perchè senza esperienza non è facile e mi è venuta una grande rabbia e poi ho tolto tutto
<twilight> si hallino1 grazie, spero anche tu :) sto uscendo, a domani (fine OT) :)
<hallino1> twilight, ottimo! A domani caro! Beh sì oltre che bene, energetico! :D
<hallino1> twilight, poi dovrò chiederti delle cose in python e django comunque :)
<hallino1> tullio, devi avere molta ma molta pazienza!
<hallino1> tullio, io ho avuto la stessa rabbia poco fa che non si sentiva più l'audio
<hallino1> tullio, ma piano pian ocercando su internet e un pò da me, ho risolto
<tullio> hai ragione, ma sai con win me la cavo davvero bene, e poi sapessi con acess e all'inizio con un mio amico e poi con dei libri mi sono creato dei database per tutti i miei disci e film e dvd (sono appassionato di musica)
<tullio> dischi
<tullio> Ciao Hallino un enorme Grazie e una buona notte! Grazie di tutto e seguirò il tuo consiglio!
<tullio> Hallino Ciao! Grazie! :-)
<doom_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-24
<doom__> ciao
<doom__> quale è il comando per formattare a basso livello?
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> sto usando gnome e xchat
<alo21> sapete dovre posso trovare l'icon-tray?
<savana> con 12.04 quando chiudo il coperchio del pc non sis pegne ma va in sospensione........posso farlo spegnere?
<savana> nessuno?
<savana> dove trovo il gruppo "utenti" in 12.04?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gabriele93> salve a tutti...come risolvo questo errore? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057104/
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<gabriele93> salve a tutti...come risolvo questo errore? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057104/
<tullio> Ciao a tutti. ho installato da poco ubuntu 12.04. volevo sapere solo una cosa: come faccio a sapere la dimensione di ubuntu in gb? dove devo andare?
<jester-> tullio: da gparted oppure da teminale df -h
<tullio> jester grazie!
<valerio> buongiorno a tutti, ho problemi a connettermi via wireless con il mio notebook asus 1001 ha, ho impostato l'ip fisso ma gran parte delle volte non si connette
<valerio> cosa devo fare?Grazie mille.
<jester-> valerio: tipo di scheda wifi?
<valerio> perdonami, non so che scheda è. Cosa posso fare per saperlo?
<jester-> lspci | grep -i network
<valerio> ralink rt 3090
<jester-> valerio: in dhcp non funza?
<valerio> no
<jester-> spe
<valerio> solo se lo collego via ethernet funziona
<valerio> anche in dhcp
<valerio> diciamo che in wireless si connette quando vuole! :-)
<jester-> valerio: fa vedere cosa risponde: rfkill list
<valerio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1057190/
<ninquitassar> ola!
<jester-> valerio: 12.04?
<valerio> si
<jester-> valerio: uname -r
<valerio> 3.2.0-25-generic
<jester-> valerio: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic
<valerio> sta installando...
<jester-> poi riavvia
<valerio> ok
<valerio> jester sono valerio, ho riavviato
<jester-> valerio: mettila in dhcp, stacca la eth e prova a conettere la wifi
<valerio> ok
<valerio_> jester, sono valerio, niente da fare. Cerca di connettersi ma non ci riesce
<valerio> buongiorno, ho problemi con la connessione wireless del mio eepc 1001 ha. In pratica non si connette quasi mai. Ho installato ubuntu 12.04. Cosa posso fare? Grazie mille.
<cristian_c> valerio, posta il risultato del comando: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<valerio> ehm, scusami cristian, il problema è che sto scrivendo da un altro pc...Se lo faccio dal eepc, se devo riavviare, come ti ricontatto?
<cristian_c> valerio, copia il risultato qui, che problema c'è?
<valerio> ok, ci provo
<cristian_c> \non capisco perché occorre riavviare
<valerio> cioè, non scrivendo dal pc da quale c'è il problema, come faccio a postarti i risultati. Visto che sono lunghissimi.
<valerio> ora mi collego dall'eepc
<valerio_> cristian, sono valerio, ti scrivo da qui e ti posto il risultato
<valerio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1057253/
<cristian_c> valerio, la wlan0 c'è ma non è attiva
<valerio> esatto
<cristian_c> valerio, hai controllato il network  manager?
<valerio> si, ho provato anche ad impostare l'ip fisso
<valerio> niente da fare. Cerca di connettersi ma non ci riesce
<cristian_c> valerio, posta: lspci -k
<valerio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1057255/
<valerio_> si connette solo via ethernet
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/191766
<valerio> cristian, potresti quidarmi, non capisco cosa dovrei fare
<valerio> grazie
<cristian_c> valerio, sul live cd funziona?
<valerio> non saprei dirti, via wireless ha sempre dato problemi, cmq
<cristian_c> vaerio, fai una prova
<cristian_c> *valerio
<cristian_c> valerio, in che senso?
<valerio> premettendo che non ho il cd live, dovrei prima scaricare la versione e provare. Si, il wireless ha sempre dato problemi, da quando ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> valerio, come hai fatto ad installarlo?
<valerio> su penna usb
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> valerio, hai provato da live usb?
<valerio> no!
<motore> buongiorno a tutti, mi aiutate a risolvere un problemino?  La stampante anziché stampare i caratteri in nero (come dovrebbero essere) stampa in verdino (invece del nero).  La stessa stampante se uso XP stampa correttamente...
<valerio> anche perchè, essendo un eepc, non ha lettore cd
<cristian_c> valerio, prova in live con la usb
<valerio> ok
<cristian_c> motore, controlla i log di stampa in /var/log/cups
<motore> quali sono i log di stampa ? nella cartella cups?? ci sono diversi file...
<cristian_c> motore, principalmente ce ne sono tre con estensione log
<motore> ci sono dei file che cominciano per "access" e altri per "error"...  ecco l'ultimo "error" controllando l'ora di creazione:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057268/
<cristian_c> motore, qualche errore c'è ma non so è legato al problema
<motore> disinstallo e reinstallo la stampante? brutalmente? vediamo se tutto torna come prima?
<cristian_c> motore, rimuovila dalla finestra di gestione stampanti
<motore> fatto
<motore> adesso "aggiungo"?
<cristian_c> motore, sì
<motore> niente da fare, tale e quale... quello che dovrebbe stampare nero viene fuori in verdino..... il blu ad esempio rimane blu... boh???
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<cristian_c> che stampante è?
<motore> ho psc 1215
<motore> con xp funziona bene, ma anche con ubuntu fino a poco tempo fa funzionava bene, ora non capisco...
<motore> scusa hp psc 1215
<cristian_c> motore, usavo anch'io questo multifunzione
<motore>  e poi ? l'hai lanciata dal balcone??? :-) a me tutto sommato sembra funzinare bene, sono diversi anni che ce l'ho.
<cristian_c> motore, la stampante è morta, lo scanner funziona
<cristian_c> motore, hai provato ad installare hplip?
<motore> e ma qui la stampante va bene.... ho preso il foglio in verdino l'ho fotocopiato bianco e nero e viene bene...
<motore> cos'è?
<motore> è già installato.
<cristian_c> motore, l'hai aperto?
<motore> come si fa per aprirlo???
<cristian_c> motore, o da terminale o da menù
<motore> da menù non c'è...
<cristian_c> motore, aspetta
<motore> ?
<cristian_c> un secondo
<cristian_c> motore, hplip-gui è installato?
<argo__> ho un problema in avvio provvisorio. failsafex mi restituisce un errore di 'no screens foud'. eppure dal disco live posso provare il os ubuntu
<cristian_c> argo__, failsafex?
<argo__> Chiedo scusa. sono un neofita di questo mezzo e non so quanto posso essere prolisso. comunque failsafex è una opzione del menù di ripristino di ubuntu. un po' come in windows. l'ho utilizzata poichè dopo aver installato ubuntu insieme a windows, all'accensione dopo una breve apparizione dilla scritta con i puntini sotto: video nero, freccia del mouse disponibile e nulla più. Failsafex, come dicevo, mi segnala il 'no screens foun
<cristian_c> argo__, quindi hai una partizione con ubuntu e una con windows?
<argo__> si
<cristian_c> argo__, puoi riportare l'intero messaggio di errore?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> sapete come si attiva la funzione "pinch" sul touchpad  ?
<argo__> come solitamente capita, quando ti serve non puoi scrollare tutto il messaggio. che non è un messaggio bensì è come in una videata dos. anni or sono per consultare la directory dovevi dare il comando /p per fermare la pagina. qui la pagina ti passa dvanti e si ferma alla fine e come se non bastasse ti si chiude dopo una decina di secondi.  comunque mi par di capire che: screens found but none have a usable configuration
<argo__> intanto guardo su wikiubuntu
<NightSilent> Salve a tutti, sapete qual'è il miglior software di backup professionale open source?
<nannes> NightSilent: Clonezilla.
<nannes> !clonezilla
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'clonezilla'
<nannes> -_-''
<NightSilent> nannes: io intendo backup incrementali, completi, ecc di host e server
<alessio> ragazzi sta diventando una cosa improponibile sto ubuntu ho appena sfiorato i 98 gradi!!!!!!!! qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<nannes> NightSilent: Basta cercare un po' su google.. http://www.junauza.com/2009/01/7-best-freeopen-source-backup-software.html  Comunque, parlare di "migliore" è difficile, sono tutti più o meno allo stesso livello, che purtroppo è inferiore a quello di software proprietari come Norton
<sacarde> sapete come si attiva la funzione "pinch" sul touchpad  ?
<alessio> sacarde, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388860
<NightSilent> nannes: cercavo e non riuscivo a trovarlo, Amanda proprio quello che mi serve, grazie XD
<alessio> nessuno sa come risolvere per il fatto della temperatura elevata?? con jupiter ho impostato l'utilizzo della cpu su on demand, le impostazioni della scheda video sono quelle predefinite, ho i driver intel core temperature control attivi, ho chiuso le finestre e sono con il ventilatore al massimo...
<alessio> *ho gia spolverato tutto sia la ventola che la scheda madre, rimesso la pasta termica su cpu e gpu, potrebbe essere un problema del bios?? a tal proposito qualcuno sa come posso aggiornalo?? devo per forza installare in dual boot winzoz??
<nannes> Troppe domande, poche info.
<nannes> E' un notebook o un Desktop?
<alessio> nannes, è un notebook hp dv6 3141sl, uso ubuntu 12.04 lts 64bit...
<nannes> Mhh allora.. Per il bios, non ricordo come fanno gli hp, guarda il manuale. Di sicuro c'è la possibilità di aggiornarlo da una memori USB o da cd.
<nannes> Comunque non credo sia il bios il problema, basta cercare su google o nello userforum hp, se è un danno già segnalato lo trovi.
<nannes> Secondo me hai sbagliato nel rimontare il tutto, magari non fa presa col dissipatore o la ventola gira a regimi troppo bassi (controlla)
<alessio> nannes, si ma tutti dicono la proprio di conseguenza alla fine non riesco a trarre una conclusione...C'è chi dice che l'hanno progettato male, chi dice che una volta mandato in assistenza non scaldava più, chi la polvere, chi perchè è arrivata l'estate...
<nannes> In ogni caso, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è: ricontrollare che le ventole girino a velocità accettabile, e, più iportante, montare BENE i dissipatori.
<alessio> *propria
<nannes> Poi apri il portafogli e compra una base raffreddante per notebook, che male non gli fa.
<alessio> nannes, l'ho gia ma mi alza il pc di 30 metri dalla scrivania e mi trovo scomodo
<alessio> nannes, comunque è ad intervalli, per esempio in questo momento la ventola sta andando al minimo...
<nannes> alessio: Lo dovevi prendere flessibile.
<nannes> (inclinabile) :P
<alessio> nannes, eh mannaggia a mio padre...io ne vorrei uno che si possa attaccare al pc in modo tale da tenerlo poggiato sulla scrivania e che sia poco visibile
<nannes> Guarda i link in PV
<sacarde> e come installo: Synaptics Gesture Suite ?
<alessio> nannes, come controllo la velocità delle ventole e come faccio a sapere se è giusta o meno?? in caso sia sbagliata come faccio per aumentarla o per diminuirla?? nel bios non c'è niente di tutto ciò, escluso il fatto che posso mettere fan always on, ma in tal caso non mi funziona la modalità turbo boost
<alessio> nannes, ok grazie per i link do un'occhiata
<argo__> bye bye
<nannes> alessio: Ci son programmi anche per ubuntu mi sembra... Comunque, per aumentare/diminuire di solito se ne occupa il controller (ma nulla vieta di fare una piccola modifica hardware, rimandando il controllo del voltaggio una rotellina analogica, per cambiar velocità quando vuoi tu)
<nannes> Poi se mi dici che nel bios non c'è neanche la velocità delle ventole, fa proprio ssshchifuo eh!
<alessio> nannes, è un modello appena uscito...
<alessio> nannes, vabbè intanto seguo la guida del wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<nannes> Non c'entra nulla!Anzi, dimostra maggiormente quanto stanno trascurando certe cose, costruttori di ****
<alessio> nannes, 62 gradi a riposo sono tanti??
<nannes> mm leggermente alta. Ma contando che è estate.. ed è senza base raffreddante..
<leonardomilleuno> Vi rubo un minuto: potete dirmi esattamente da dove ci si registra col comando /msg nickname register, forse da terminale?
<leonardomilleuno> Non ho capito, dice dal programma in uso.............
<alessio> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057406/ non dovrebbero essere 8 i core?? almeno su winzoz quando rilevavo la temperature era così
<nannes> leonardomilleuno: esatto, dal programma in uso. Dallo stesso posto in cui stai digitando i messaggi che ci mandi
<leonardomilleuno> Ah, grazie mille.......
<leonardomilleuno> Ma non lo vedete Voi?
<nannes> quando c'è il simbolo / davanti, diventa un comando, quindi il tuo programma non lo invia come messaggio ;)
<leonardomilleuno> Ok ora faccio
<leonardomilleuno> ...lo supponevo
<leonardomilleuno> Grazie
<nannes> Di nulla
<alessio> nannes, mi potresti fare un favore enorme?? mi servirebbero tutti i set di icone installati di default su ubuntu, perchè ne ho eliminati 3-4 iimportanti per sbaglio, /usr/share/icons...grazie
<nannes> io ho lucid. mi dispiace
<alessio> nannes, ah vabbè =(
<alessio> grazie comunque
<alessio> qualcuno che ha ubuntu 12.04 lts potrebbe passarmi tutti i set d'icone installati di default?? /usr/share/icons...grazie
<leonardomilleuno> E' apparso
<leonardomilleuno> No...
<nannes> no..
<leonardomilleuno> Grazie
<leonardomilleuno> Sono un ansiogeno
<leonardomilleuno> Vabbe'
<alessio> nannes, ora soltanto guardando un video sul tubo ha raggiunto i 70 gradi -.-'
<alessio> oggi giocando a minecraft è arrivato a 98 gradi!!!!!
<leonardomilleuno> Alessio, hai Uniti o Gnome?
<alessio> leonardomilleuno, gnome-shell
<leonardomilleuno> Anch'io, ma i problemi di calore li avevo con Windowz
<alessio> a me è il contrario con winzoz tutto ok anzi 65 gradi sotto sforzo ma sforzo non minecraft parlo di crysis 2, left 4 dead & co
<leonardomilleuno> Alessio, io ho le icons, ho controllato, ci sono tutte.....
<alessio> comunque una lts con tutti sti problemi (almeno per me) non l'ho mai vista
<alessio> leonardomilleuno, ce la fai a compattarle, metterle su mediafire o 2shared e passarmele??
<alessio> leonardomilleuno, te ne sarei veramente grato, perchè senno mi tocca installare ubuntu su un'altro pc solo per delle icone...(su internet non le ho proprio trovate)
<leonardomilleuno> Beh, non ho i programmi, ma se mi segui qualche minuto ce la famo
<alessio> leonardomilleuno, non ti preoccupare non serve nessun programma, scrivi sudo nautilus in un terminale e metti la password
<leonardomilleuno> ok
<alessio> ora clicca su filesystem, poi vai su /usr/share e cerchi la cartella icons, la copi la incolli dove vuoi tasto destro comprimi e la metti su un qualsiasi sito di file hosting
<leonardomilleuno> dice di creare manualmente la cartella /root/.config/nautilus
<alessio> ora clicca su filesystem, O.o
<alessio> ops aspè
<leonardomilleuno> vai piano
<alessio> andiamo in privato...
<leonardomilleuno> io ho ubuntu one, va bene?
<nannes> alessio: dagli il comando da terminale, si fa molto prima
<leonardomilleuno> per me è tutto nuovo, non voglio farti perdere tempo
<alessio> nannes, eh non sono pratico a copiaincollare dal terminale :D
<alessio> leonardomilleuno, perdere tempo?? noooo anzi mi stai aiutando figurati :D
<leonardomilleuno> allora creo la cartella, ok?
<alessio> no no aspè
<nannes> leonardomilleuno: fermo, ti do il cmoando
<alessio> vieni nella chat che ho appena creato
<alessio> ah ok segui quello che ti dice nannes :D
<nannes> mkdir ~/temp/;cp -r /usr/share/icons/* ~/temp/;cd ~/temp/; tar -cf icone.tar *; mv icone.tar ~/Scrivania/
<nannes> Basta Copia/Incollare il comando nel terminale, quando ha fatto trovi il file sul desktop
<alessio> nannes, abbiamo gia risolto grazie comunque :D
<leonardomilleuno> Incredibile in 10 minuti ho imparato una valanga e mezzo di cose, grazie a voi anche ad alessio che se ne è andato
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> allora io voglio creare una partizione fat32 su un hd usb ntfs.. con gparted posso farlo?
<naxil> ho paura di fare qualche casino siccome e' prezioso quello che ho su ntfs
<naxil> mah io lo faccio.. poi mi mangero le mani
<tpaper> naxil, scusa ma tu vuoi fare una partizione fat32 a fianco di quella ntfs?
<naxil> si
<naxil> primaria
<naxil> devo usarla per la wii che con un programma "vede" solo fat32
<naxil> gparted e' in simulazione..
<naxil> a eche server?
<tpaper> Prima simula le operazioni e poi le esegue
<naxil> madoo ma cosi ci mette due anni.. e' un drive usb da 320gb
<tpaper> aspetta ma
<tpaper> naxil, la tua modifica comporta lo spostamento dei dati?
<naxil> oddio,,, dimmi.. ho tutti i backup dei giochetti.. mi sparo..
<naxil> e che n eso
<naxil> penso di no
<naxil> ho risezionato su spazio vouto
<tpaper> Se tu rimpicciolisci la partizione spostando l'inizio ("il lato destro") verso sinistra, devi spostare tutti i dati. Ti conviene rimpicciolirla spostando verso sinistra la fine.
<tpaper> Sono un idiota
<tpaper> Se tu rimpicciolisci la partizione spostando l'inizio ("il lato sinistra") verso destra, devi spostare tutti i dati. Ti conviene rimpicciolirla spostando verso sinistra la fine.
<naxil> certo
<naxil> e come..
<naxil> certo
<naxil> e che so matto..
<tpaper> Allora non ci mette molto
<naxil> mica per forza la primaria e' sul prima parte dell'hd...
<naxil> e' na cosa logica credo
<tpaper> Ho ridimensionato una partizione ntfs da 950Gb a 450Gb in meno di 20 minuti
<naxil> ma su usb=
<naxil> ?
<tpaper> Beh, oddio, meno di 1.5 ore credo... Ma anche meno
 * hallino1 può confermare
<tpaper> Comunque non tempi titanici, puoi farlo benissimo
<naxil> si lo fece winzoz.. lo fara anche linux...
<naxil> cmq ho visto.. gparted e' per noi handicap.. che non sappiamo farlo da terminale.. bastava usare ntfsresize..
<tpaper> Generalmente io cerco di usare i programmi testuali, comunque per gestire le partizioni uso gparted. Lo faccio una volta all'anno, chi ha voglia di leggersi il manuale per poi dimenticarlo il giorno successivo.
<tpaper> Magari con il rischio di sbagliare qualcosa e danneggiare dati importanti
<naxil> il fatto.. che mi turba.. e' che il led dell'hd non si vede tanto movimento....
<tpaper> Qualcuno sa se Ubuntu Server 12.04, al momento dell'installazione, configura automaticamente grub per un eventuale dual boot?
<naxil> io faccio cosi,,, due hd... uno ci metto win.. in un'altro linux.. prima win poi linux.. cosi per far partire windows basta cambia hd da bios (o da grub con quel'altro hd)
<simonaG> mi consigliate un programma che monitori le varie  temperature ?
<tpaper> naxil, è un portatile con un solo hd
<tpaper> Comunque fa niente, al massimo riconfiguro grub manualmente
<naxil> cmq per windows xpo e' facile ripristinare...
<sacarde> come installo: Synaptics Gesture Suite ?
<sacarde> per far funzionare il touchpad come pinch zoom
<naxil2> scusate per selezionare una partizione come attiva?
<naxil2> devo flaggarla boot?
<naxil2> ciao jester
<naxil2> puoi dirmi come cambiare le partizioni in primarie?
<naxil2> ho necessita di cambiare in un disco meta ntfs meta fat32 la fat32 in primaria
<tpaper> naxil2, scusa ma, cosa intendi per partizione primaria
<tpaper> ?
<naxil2> una partizione primaria
<naxil2> come cosa intendo
<jester-> naxil2: che ti frega se primaria o logica
<naxil2> perche la wii la vede solo primaria
<naxil2> ho necessita di averla primaria
<jester-> naxil2: devi segare la estesa con dentro le logiche e rifare, può fare fino a 4 primarie oppure 3 primarie e una estesa
<naxil2> il flag non basta vero?
<jester-> nu
<naxil2> ascolta
<naxil2> io avevo un drive ntfs da 320gb
<naxil2> ci ho fatto 60gb fat32
<naxil2> ora come faccio a a rendere la fat32 primaria?
<jester-> se l'hai crata primaria primaria è
<jester-> creata*
<naxil2> e' no..
<naxil2> come vedo se e' primaria?
<naxil2> gparted non me lo dice
<naxil2> vedo solo FLAG "BOOT" su quella ntfs
<jester-> la vedi perché non sta dentro a una estesa
<naxil2> dev sdg2
<naxil2> e l'altra e' dev sdg1
<jester-> naxil2: dovrebbero esser 2 primarie, le estese cominciano da sdx5
<jester-> visto che la sdx4 è la estesa che contiene le logiche
<naxil2> ma scusa..
<naxil2> se un drive nasce ntfs e te non l'hai mai formattato
<naxil2> che partizione estesa dovrebbe avere?
<jester-> sempre che non hai una tabella cazzona da tool winzoz
<naxil2> ne ha una sola
<jester-> naxil2: se ne ha una sola di fabbrica allora è grande qunto tutto l'hd
<naxil2> un drive ntfs che viene accorciato e nello spazio accorgiato ci ho fatto fat32
<naxil2> ecco
<naxil2> ora parti da quella riducila e formatta il ridotto in fat32=?
<naxil2> due partizioni logiche?
<jester-> se hai ridotto e ricreato dioende da cosa hai fatto
<jester-> comunque da gprted lo vedi
<naxil2> ma non midice esteso.. o primario..
<jester-> le logiche stanno dentro e dopo la estesa
<naxil2> a ecco
<naxil2> ma come vedo se e' estesa..
<naxil2> non c'e' scritto da nessuna parte
<jester-> le primarie prima della estesa
<jester-> se c'è una estesa compare come extended
<jester-> lo vada anche da sudo fdisk -l
<naxil2> si ma dove e' scritto?
<jester-> è scritto se c'è
<jester-> se non c'è non c'è scritto nulla
<naxil2> giusto
<naxil2> sul drive di linux c'e' esteso
<naxil2> bravo
<naxil2> allora so primarie
<FloodBotIt2> naxil2: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> eh
<naxil2> e perche fa le bizze?
<naxil2> possibile che si colpa del flag?
<naxil2> perche ho letto che le flagate lba cambiano da chs
<jester-> con cosa fa le bizze
<naxil2> con diosmios
<jester-> cioè?
<naxil2> e' na cosa wii non credo si possa parlarne qui
<naxil2> vieni in chat ti spiego meglio
<jester-> e non circa a wii
<jester-> non so
<naxil2> si ma ti spiego nattimo na cosa..
<jester-> magari è la formattazione
<naxil2> scusa per vedere il cluster a quanto e'?
<naxil2> come faccio?
<naxil2> se e' 32k o 16k?
<jester-> eh a ricordarsi la srringa
<jester-> comunque cambia da fat 32 a 16
<jester-> se la vuole fat falla formattare da winzoz
<naxil2> gparted non dice la grandezza del cluster?
<jester-> vedi da dastro sulla partizione
<jester-> destro*
<naxil2> info.. niente non lo dice
<naxil2> ascolta ma gparted usa qualcosa per fat32 da terminale.. (per ntfs ha unsato ntfsresize)
<naxil2> forse con la guida di quello riesco a capire se fa vedere la grandezza cluster
<naxil2> a che file si appoggia per fat32?
<jester-> a nessun file fat è un filesystem
<jester-> con dei limiti
<naxil2> ascolta insomma non c'e' modo di vedere a quanti kb ha i cluster una partizione fat32 da uibuntu?
<naxil2> su internet non trovo niente
<jester-> naxil2: fat 32 è fat 32 su qualsiaasi os
<naxil2> ho capito
<jester-> quindi ha la grandezza dei cluster comune
<naxil2> ma la grandezza dei cluster?
<naxil2> non e' vero
<naxil2> puoi formattare fat32 da 1kb a 128kb
<jester-> ripeto: falla formattare da winzoz
<naxil2> ok
<jester-> o dallo stesso wii
<jester-> se possibile
<naxil2> no wii non formatta
<naxil2> ma credo sia colpa del programmino.. non riesce a districarsi tra le due partizioni
<jester-> che clusterr ti serv e
<naxil2> meno di 32kb
<jester-> man mkfs o man fat
<naxil2> volevo vedere a quanto lo aveva fatto di default gparted
<jester-> nelle info del file lo dovrebbe dire
<jester-> del filesystem
<jester-> destro sulla partizione
<jester-> c'è una voce info o simile
<jester-> naxil2: vfat di lunx dovrebbe essere a 32 bit il cluster
<jester-> per questo si chiama fat 32
<naxil2> ok
<naxil2> hai presente dos? format /FS:FAT32 /A:32k o 16kb o 8kb?
<jester-> naxil2: man mkfs
<naxil2> come vedo che valore ha dato gparted^?
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l non la fa?
<naxil2> no
<jester-> destro sulla partizione in gparted
<jester-> info
<naxil2> gia fatto non lo dice
<naxil2> vabbe dai avviero winzoz
<naxil2> grazie lo stesso
<alessio> ciao a tutti sto applicando la patch di kolivas al kernel 3.4.4 e lo sto ottimizzando per un i7, a quanto devo mettere il valore "BFS cpu scheduler" va da 100hz fino a 10000hz
<fabio_cc> !chat | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> grazie
<ninquitassar> oi!
<sacarde> qualcuno che usa un portatile e' riuscito a attivare il pinch zoom ?
<doom_> conoscete il comando per formattare a basso livello l' hard disk?
<doom_> Ciao, conosciete il comando per formattare a basso livello l' hard disk?
<remix_tj> doom_: cosa intendi per formattare a basso livello?
<remix_tj> cancellare in modo sicuro o una formattazione che controlla anche la strttura del disco?
<doom_> una formattazione sicura remix_t
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> allora puoi semplicemente svuotare il disco
<remix_tj> con strumenti tipo dd
<doom_> credo che si usi il comando dd con alcune opzioni
<remix_tj> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1K
<remix_tj> esatto
<remix_tj> se fai una cosa con quel comando, cambiando /dev/hda con il device che ti interessa
<remix_tj> lo riempi di zeri
<doom_> grazie remix_t è vero ke dura dei giorni?
<remix_tj> altrimenti se vuoi dati a caso puoi usare /dev/urandom al posto di /dev/zero
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> sinceramente non saprei
<remix_tj> ora controllo le opzioni di dd e ti dico
<doom_> non importa grazie lo stesso :)
<remix_tj> beh
<remix_tj> doom_: puoi mettere bs=512K per velocizzare un pò
<doom_> ok remix_t
<doom_> ho ubuntu 12.04 64bit mi appare nella barra delle notifiche l' icona del bluetooth e nel menu a tendina la voce "Accendi Bluetooth" è attiva ma nelle impostazioni dei dispositivi bluetooth non viene rilevata alcuna periferica, ho una dispositivo bluetooth, credo della Atheros come faccio a farlo riconoscere?
<loscaltroarciere> Ragazzi, ho effettuato l'accesso con il mio account Google+ su Grooveshark, però, quando configuro l'account Grooveshark su Clementine, inserendo nome utente e password, non me li accetta. Come mai?
<remix_tj> loscaltroarciere: hai fatto accesso utilizzando la funzione "effettua login con google"?
<loscaltroarciere> Si remix_tj.
<remix_tj> eh, dovresti impostare una password per l'account dentro a grooveshark
<remix_tj> facendo login via openid non hai credenziali che puoi usare con un client
<loscaltroarciere> Mmmh... aspé ci dò un'occhiata remix_tj. Grazie.
<remix_tj> loscaltroarciere: dai un occhiata dentro le opzioni, dovrebbe bastare
<ninquitassar> oi!
<ninquitassar> vo durmì! notte!
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-17
<king7> Hello!
<king7> Domanda: Ubuntu server ultima release 64 bit ---> il comando  $ sudo apt-get upgrade lascia 3 file linux***** non aggiornati, ho fatto tante ricerche da solo, non ho trovato risposta, chiedo aiuto a voi, grazie! :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Satana> Buongiorno!
<Satana> Ho un problema con la visualizzazione e la selezione delle  connessioni di rete in ubuntu 12.04.2 lts server con unity. Se qualcuno ha un momento.
<Satana> Grazie :)
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> Satana, spiega meglio
<Satana> ok
<Satana> ho riformatato mio notebook che mi serve per sviluppo web
<Satana> mi son sempre torvato bene con la versione server con gui unity
<Satana> ora il problmea che ho ora l'ho avuto anche quando ho installato la 12.4.2 un paio di anni fa ed allora avevo risolto solo che non ricordo come, di certo con l'aiuto di qualcuno sul canale.
<Satana> quindi
<Satana> io creo più connessioni di rete via cavo
<Satana> prima andando sull'icona di rete, potevo direttamente selezionare una delle connessioni
<Satana> ora ciò non si verifica
<Satana> inoltre
<enzotib> !enter | Satana
<ubot-it> Satana: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Satana> !enter | satana
<ubot-it> Satana, please see my private message
<Satana> ok
<Satana> enter satana non so cosa voglia dire :(
<enzotib> Satana, serve a me per dire a ubot-it di segnalarti di non andare continuamente a capo
<Satana> ok, dicevo: inotre l'icona di rete, pur essendo collegato e con wifi spento mi appare come "wifi non connesso" e non come "lan connesso". andando su informazione connessione ricevo un messaggio di errore ch e mi informa che nessuna connessione è preste.
<enzotib> Satana, cat /etc/network/interfaces, e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Satana
<ubot-it> Satana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Satana> ok
<Satana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5773320/
<Satana> è quello post installazione
<enzotib> Satana, nm-tool
<enzotib> Satana, lancialo e metti l'output su pastebin
<Satana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5773328/
<enzotib> Satana, cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Satana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5773335/
<quigon> buongiorno, ho installato kubuntu 12.04 wifi non va, ho seguito la procedura wiki ma non funziona forse ho sbagliato qualcosa
<Satana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5773335/
<quigon> ho già installato con il terminale il driver ...credo
<enzotib> Satana, gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<quigon> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore
<enzotib> quigon, che driver hai installato?
<enzotib> quigon, te lo proponeva il sistema o hai preso tu l'iniziativa?
<quigon> broadcom ecc ecc
<enzotib> Satana, una volta aperto quel file, cancella le ultime tre righe, salva e chiudi
<quigon> no ho seguito la procedura ho verificato la mia scheda con il terminale e poi l'ho scaricato
<quigon> secondo il wiki
<quigon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<enzotib> quigon, lspci | grep -i network
<enzotib> quigon, metti su pastbein
<enzotib> |pastebin | quigon
<enzotib> !pastebin | quigon
<ubot-it> quigon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<quigon> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<enzotib> quigon, ok per una riga, ma nel seguito usa pastebin
<enzotib> quigon, sudo lspci -ks 02:02.0
<quigon> si  l'ho fatto appunto perche era solo una riga scusa
<Satana> ora devo riavviare la rete?
<enzotib> Satana, riavvi il pc
<Satana> ok, provo
<enzotib> riavvia*
<Satana> a tra poco
<quigon> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5773354/
<jester-> quigon: hai installato lo sta?
<quigon> no al mio serve la b43legacy
<jester-> quigon: fai cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773360/
<jester-> quigon: è b43
<quigon> ogni riga un invio?
<jester-> yess
<quigon> roger vado
<jester-> quigon: se alla fine non parte riavvia
<quigon> arrivato punto 13 risponde:  ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> quigon: normale visto che non è caricato
<quigon> quindi vado avanti lo stesso
<jester-> quigon: eccerto
<quigon> ora riavvio
<quigon> ?
<jester-> quigon: pse
<jester-> quigon: dai rfkill list e fa vedere nel paste
<jester-> !paste | quigon
<ubot-it> quigon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<quigon> scusa pse cosa è?
<Satana> enzotib, ti ringrazio era proprio la modifca che serviva per sbloccare la situazione. se ne hai voglia me la spieghi al volo?
<jester-> per farmi vedere che risponde il comando
<jester-> quigon: sei dal pc interessato?
<quigon> si
<quigon> ho dato rfkill list ma non si muove
<quigon> cioè risultato : niente
<jester-> quigon: sudo rfkill list
<enzotib> Satana, con quelle righe nel file interfaces dicevi al sistema che la connessione era gestita da ifupdown e non da networkmanager
<Satana> ok...quindi abbiamo cambiato il gestore e quindi ora funziona diciamo dall'icona
<quigon> nessuna risposta
<jester-> quigon: riavvia
<quigon> a dopo grazie intanto
<enzotib> Satana, sì, ma tu usi ubuntu-server?
<Satana> si uso la versione server
<enzotib> Satana, come mai?
<Satana> ai tempi della 11 credo, mi serviva un "server" lamp per sviluppo piccole applicazioni web php/mysql, ho scaricato per prima la server e ho poi caricato la gui, da allora mi sono trovato bene e sono rimasto sulla server. mi rendo conto che non è proprio necessaria!
<quigon> rieccomi ancora non si accesa la spia del wifi
<jester-> quigon: iwconfig
<jester-> quigon: c'è wlan0?
<quigon> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester-> quigon: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> !paste | quigon
<ubot-it> quigon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> giorno
<quigon> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<jester-> quigon: che guida avevi seguito
<akis24> giorno jester-  quigon
<quigon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<jester-> akis24: aiò
<quigon> giorno anche a te
<jester-> quigon: hai seguito per lo sta?
<quigon> no  perchè mi sembrava di aver capito che la mia scheda voleva la b43legacy
<jester-> quigon: se hai fatto giusto come ti ho postato dovrebbe andare
<jester-> quigon: sudo rmmod -f wl
<jester-> quigon: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> quigon: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<quigon> ERROR: Removing 'wl': Device or resource busy
<jester-> quigon: sudo dpkg --purge apt://bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> quigon/ ops sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> se è in uso il wl hai messo lo sta
<quigon> sta rimuovendo i moduli
<jester-> lo sta avevi messo
<jester-> e fa casino
<quigon> oops ...e adesso
<jester-> riavvia
<quigon> a dopo
<quigon> ok grazie :D ora la luce si è accesa ora devo configurare il wifi grazie
<rielax> salve a tutti
<pagosh> ciao
<pagosh> c'è qualcuno
<pagosh> wela
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pagosh> ok
<pagosh> volevo stampare trammite wireless da portatile aubunti a fisso a cui è collegata la stampante via usb su pc winzoz
<Coore> Giorno a tutti
<rielax> mi chiedevo se fosse possibile utilizzare l'autenticazione 802.1x su rete cablata attraverso la richiesta di user e password su pop up (come avviene già per le connessioni wireless). non ho trovato un network manager in grado di fare ciò. grazie. (P.S.: ho provato con l'xsupplicant ma crasha e non è più supportato dal 2010)
<weltall> credo devi configurare a mano da network manager
<rielax> ok, in quel modo funziona, ma a me interessa che user e password vengano chiesti esplicitamente come avviene per le autenticazioni su reti wifi
<massy> salve
<quigon> salve, stamani abbiamo fatto partire la scheda wifi ora non riesco a usarla , configurata , pasword ecc ma non naviga anche se sullo stato mi dice connessa
<quigon> poi ho la finestra segreti che rompe e vuole continuamente una password
<enzotib> quigon, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<quigon> kubuntu 12.04
<enzotib> quigon, allora hai due alternative, ho immetti una password per il kwallet, che poi dovrai mettere ogni volta che avvii il pc per la connessione
<enzotib> oppure disabiliti il kwallet
<Riccardone> la seconda che hai detto: )
<enzotib> :)
<quigon> disabilito
<enzotib> quigon, non mi ricordo bene come, cerca tra i menu KWallet, e guarda un po'
<Riccardone> è na c***ta il wallet dai, gran cappella presa dal team KDE ...
<gegheo> ciaoi a tutti
<quigon> ok credo di aver disable il kwallet ...ho tolto una spunta ... ora come faccio con wifi metto la pswrd kilometrica applica dice connesso provo non va e poi si disconnette
<quigon> ritorno a impostazioni e manca la paswrd
<quigon> con ubuntu era più semplice
<quigon> messa una volta basta
<salentos> lol raga e ragazze mi sapete aiutare s'una cosa
<salentos> ma è possibile caricare programmi apple su ubuntu
<salentos> anche visto che vengono tutt'e due dallo stesso sistema che poi e unix
<salentos> grazie della risposta
<salentos> ma solo wine e quello piu riuscito no mi sembra
<salentos> ma cross over invece
<enzotib> salentos, non mi risulta che si possa, sono entrambi unix ma il kernel è sostanzalmente diverso
<gigirock> ue ciao, ubu 13.04 64 bit su amd con sk nvidia , uso unity standard.. primo problema: spesso alla chiusura di applicazioni quali facebook messenger o telephaty il sistema si freezza per 30 secondi e non accetta + nessun comando....dopodiche' riprende normalmente.
<gigirock> ue ciao, ubu 13.04 64 bit su amd con sk nvidia , uso unity standard.. secondo problema , ad ogni aggiornamento via "gui" ho l'errore in 7urs/bin/qtchooser, mando la segnalazione dell'errore come richiesto ma l'errore rimane da un paio di mesi.....
<enzotib> gigirock,
<gigirock> enzotib, cia dimmi
<enzotib> gigirock, ti sparo un !ripetere?
<akis24> ciao
<nait> ragazzi pls una domanda al volo
<nait> come facico a copiare da shell il contenuto completo i una cartella
<nait> compreso subdirectory
<jester-> nait: cp -r
<pasqualino> Ciao ho un problema con ubuntu ... il computer ha sempre la ventola accesa come se stesse lavorando tantissimo .. ma se vado a vedere dal monitor è al 5% di cpu adesso. Poi dopo un pò si spegne. Sembra un pò come fanno i sistemi windows che si surriscaldano e poi crashano ...
<pasqualino> oggi l'ha fatto 3 volte io ho ancora ubuntu 12.04 .. conviene che aggiorno al 13.04
<jester-> pasqualino: prova la live 13.04 prima
<pasqualino> si ma non me lo fa sempre
<pasqualino> anche se negli ultimi 3 giorni lo fa costantemente
<jester-> pasqualino: se la cpu scalda la ventola accellera, quando scende di temp rallenta. magari è pure ora di dare una pulita
<jester-> pasqualino: la temp ambiente è salita notevolmente negli ultimi giorni
<pasqualino> jester_ ... il problema è che io ho sempre aperto il monitor e non supera mai il 40% .. ora è al 10 % e la ventola macina
<jester-> pasqualino: è la temp della cpu
<pasqualino> come faccio a vedere la temp cpu
<jester-> frega no la % di cpu usata
<pasqualino> c'è qualche tool
<jester-> se hai la vetola e il dissipatore sporco
<pasqualino> già ho trovato
<jester-> lmsensor
<jester-> va installato e configurato
<micu_> ciao come faccio a ripristinare la barra di stato sulle finestre di xubuntu
<pasqualino> jester- se ho configurato bene la cpu è a 32 gradi
<pasqualino> 32.4
<pasqualino> mmm domandina io ho la scheda video separata ... potrebbe essere quella la temperatura che fa riavviare il pc jester-
<Arlin> Ciao a tutti
<Arlin> non sono proprio un novizio di Linux, e con i PC in generale me la cavo...ma ho sempre avuto un problema e non ho trovato ancora una soluzione definitiva a questo
<Arlin> qual'è il procedimento universale (se esiste) per installare su ubuntu i pacchetti tar.bz e bz2? non ci sono mai riuscito!
<Arlin> se potete ditemi anche se vale per tutte le versioni di ubuntu, se vale sia per 32 che 64 bit
<Arlin> e per le release precedenti
<pasqualino> allora .. ho installato anche hddtemp e psensor.. il discorso è come mai la ventola è in funzione se la temp è bassissima perliamo di 32 gradi
<jester->  Arlin i file tar sono degli archivi compressi tip ZIP se dentro ci sono o porni mica si installano
<jester-> pasqualino: prova la live 13.04
<pasqualino> vabbè faccio prima a cambiare ...
<jester-> pasqualino: se prima non lo faceva c'è da pensare a qualche ppa che ti  ha sminchiato il sistema
<pasqualino> mi conviene fare l'avanzamento o fare da capo l'installazione
<jester-> pasqualino: per arrivare alla 13.04 dovresti farne 2 di avanzamenti
<pasqualino> perchè non fa l'avanzamento diretto ?
<jester-> diretto è possibile solo da lts to lts
<jester-> e viene comunque una ciofeca
<pasqualino> ok hgrazie jester- scarico la 64 del 13.04
<cri> ciao
<pasqualino> jester- 787 Mb ... non entra in un cd o sbaglio
<jester-> serve dvd o usb
<cri> si
<cri> non si puo piu masterizzare su semplice cd
<cri> melio usare una penna usb
<cri> ragazzi ho aggiunto degli hd nel pc ma ubuntu non li vede
<cri> qualche dritta
<mark87> sera
<mark87> qualcuno di voi sa perchè iwlist wlan0 scan non mi trova nessuna rete se non quella del cellulare impostato in tethering?
<mark87> da windows vedo la mia rete di casa ma da ubuntu nio
<alexmestero> salve
<alexmestero> volevo sapere come è fatto ubuntu
<spaghetto> sono nuovo aiutatemi non so cosa fare qua io vengo da mirc
<alexmestero> anche io mi serve aiuto
<spaghetto> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<alexmestero> io
<alexmestero> vai
<alexmestero> dimmi tutto
<spaghetto> come funziona il tutto
<alexmestero> e un programma come windows però ha altre funsionalita
<alexmestero> se scarichi virtual box
<spaghetto> come si fa per avere la lista
<alexmestero> lo puoi sperimentare
<alexmestero> la lista nn serve e tutto gratis
<spaghetto> come
<massy> saluti gente
<alexmestero> vai su home e lo puoi scaricare
<massy> chi di voi usa virtualbox?
<alexmestero> io
<massy> okay, posso chiederti una cosa??
<alexmestero> e un programma per vedere i programmi in virtuale
<massy> lo so
<alexmestero> si
<massy> allora io vorrei mettere una immagine di sistema di windows7 che mi ero creato in precedenza ma tutte le volte che lo installo mi da errore
<massy> mi spieghi dove sbaglio?
<massy> se vuoi capire meglio, fammi qualche domanda
<spaghetto> alexmestero aiutami ancora non ci riesco
<alexmestero> che tasto premi
<spaghetto> non ho premuto nulla guidami tu
<massy> okay alex finisci pure, io posso aspettare
<alexmestero> ok
<spaghetto> grazie ragazzi
<alexmestero> apri una pagina nuova
<spaghetto> come
<alexmestero> cosa utilizzi
<alexmestero> crome o exploler
<spaghetto> ubuntu
<spaghetto> firefox
<alexmestero> allora nn ti posso aiutare
<spaghetto> scusa
<alexmestero> nn ce di che
<spaghetto> ciao
<alexmestero> proprio ora lo sto provando
<rob-x> hellooo
<rob-x> hola
<rob-x> salve
<krabador> !qualcuno | rob-x
<ubot-it> rob-x: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Serpico> Ciao
<massy> ciao spaghetto
<antonio_2_> sera
<antonio_2_> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho un problema con l'upgrade di ubuntu
<krabador> antonio_2_, chiedi
<krabador> antonio_2_, ma piu' che il salto di versione , ti conviene una nuova installazione
<antonio_2_> cercherò di essere chiaro
<antonio_2_> ho una versione server 10.04 installato su un pc che non era collegato ad internet fino alla scorsa settimana
<antonio_2_> ho provato a questo punto ad aggiornarlo e portarlo ad una versione più recente di ubuntu
<antonio_2_> proprio nel più bello si è bloccato e non si riesce a continuare a fare l'upgrade di 800 (circa) pacchetti
<antonio_2_> in quanto alcuni sono danneggiati
<krabador> antonio_2_, allora, è una versione troppo vecchia
<krabador> antonio_2_, cosa succede quando carichi il sistema operativo allo stato attuale?
<antonio_2_> adesso funziona
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<antonio_2_> il problema [ che se provo ad aggiornarlo si blocca
<krabador> !pastebin | antonio_2_
<ubot-it> antonio_2_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla li' l'errore che ti da, e incolla qui il link risultante
<antonio_2_> ok ora non ho il pc sottomano, in quanto in ufficio
<antonio_2_> posso recuperare domani l'errore e postarlo domani o nei prossimi giorni
<krabador> antonio_2_, allora, con un comando si puo' provare a sbloccarlo, ma potrebbero darti problemi gli stessi repository, essendo una versione molto vecchia
<antonio_2_> i link ai repository sono stati aggiornati
<antonio_2_> infatti ora punta alla precise
<krabador> antonio_2_, inoltre, se si sblocca, ti candidi a fare piu' salti di versione, visto che ti chiederà di andare avanti versione per versione
<antonio_2_> il problema è che ho provato anche ad usare una versione locale del repository di precise
<antonio_2_> ma niente non aggiornat
<krabador> antonio_2_, il salto di versione puo' dare parecchi problemi,
<krabador> figurati tra piu' versioni
<antonio_2_> si lo immaginavo
<krabador> antonio_2_, salvati i dati importanti li' dentro,
<krabador> scaricati l'ultima versione
<krabador> (sempre se l'hardware è ai minimi per farla girare)
<krabador> ed installa direttamente quella
<krabador> inoltre, se chiedi aiuto direttamente con la macchina sottomano è meglio.
<antonio_2_> ok
<antonio_2_> ma quindi secondo te ci sono poche speranze di recuperare questa installazione?
<krabador> antonio_2_, no, non propriamente
<krabador> antonio_2_, ma ti sconsiglio vivamente di metterti di fronte all'iter che ti si prospetta
<antonio_2_> eh si lo so ma vedi questo pc per problemi di proxy (mai configurato) è rimasto più di 2 anni senza accesso ad internet
<antonio_2_> e di conseguenza agli aggiornamenti
<antonio_2_> ora che finalmente ho configurato il tutto
<krabador> antonio_2_, ok, ma proveniendo da una versione cosi' vecchia
<antonio_2_> volevo aggiornarla un pò
<krabador> corri parecchi rischi
<antonio_2_> sisi lo immaginavo
<krabador> tra un salto di versione e l'altro
<krabador> non di poco conto
<antonio_2_> fosse per me farei una installazione da zero
<krabador> antonio_2_, che cosa ti trattiene dal farlo, visto che è la cosa piu' ovvia
<antonio_2_> che è quasi un server... fosse per l'hardware non potentissimo
<antonio_2_> e che in molti lo utilizziamo
<antonio_2_> se devo formattarlo per reinstallare tutto ci metto almeno 2 giorni
<krabador> antonio_2_, tra i rischi che corri
<krabador> ci sono successivi malfunzionamenti di configurazioni già esistenti
<antonio_2_> domani se troverò un attimo di tempo posto l'errore così vediamo se qualcuno di voi mi saprà dare una mano. altrimenti devo trovare il tempo per formattarlo
<antonio_2_> grazie lo stesso per i consigli/aiuto
<krabador> antonio_2_, se vuoi fare affidamente sul sistema, punta alla 12.04.2
<antonio_2_> ma una domanda la 11.04 non esiste
<antonio_2_> ?
<krabador> antonio_2_, non ti ci fa puntare perchè è finito ufficialmente il supporto
<krabador> la 10.04 era la precedente lts, che ancora per pochissimo, sopravvive con i repos, già da maggio sarebbe dovuta passare ai EOL
<antonio_2_> ok
<krabador> sia la 11.04, che la 11.10 sono andate
<antonio_2_> capito
<krabador> antonio_2_, seriamente, specie se è un server non ti conviene pastricciare
<krabador> poi fai come vuoi.
<antonio_2_> nono ma ho capito cosa vuoi dire inoltre non voglio scassarlo fin quando funziona di suo (anche se con una versione obsoleta)
<krabador> la tua "versione obsoleta" la stai candidando ad essere inutilizzabile
<antonio_2_> voglio solo capire se quel problema è legato a qualche cvolata fatta in passato o meno
<krabador> antonio_2_, no, è sicuramente andato qualcosa storto con i repo
<antonio_2_> uhmm capito
<antonio_2_> eh allora mi sa che mi conviene trovare qualche giorno per fare questo lavoretto
<krabador> antonio_2_, se salvi i dati, e rimetti il sistema operativo nello stesso posto, è roba di mezz'ora
<antonio_2_> il fatto è che non è stato partizionato il disco mettendo la home in una partizione
<krabador> antonio_2_, le cartelle varie dentro la home, sono strapiene di dati?
<antonio_2_> eh abbastanza
<antonio_2_> tante grazie per i consigli
<antonio_2_> vi farò sapere come procederò
<antonio_2_> ciaoooo
<asd_> ! image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<UTF-8> weltall, Ciao uomo
<longbeard86> ciao
<UTF-8> longbeard86, ciao
<longbeard86> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<longbeard86> thx
<UTF-8> dovrebbe essere un canale libero, si supporto possibilmente di discorsi leggeri soprattutto
<pasqualino> ciao .. ho appena installato ubuntu 13.04 aggiornandolo dal 12.04 e ci sono un pò di problemi .. il primo che non mi fa aprire gli aggiornamenti
<pasqualino> e ho già riavviato
<pasqualino> forse non c'è nessuno
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-18
<Kyan[> 'sera
<Kyan[> qualcuno vivo?
<krabador> Kyan[, chiedi
<krabador> !qualcuno | Kyan[
<ubot-it> Kyan[: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<URUS> chiunque puo aiutarmi ?:)
<URUS> scherzo eh
<Kyan[> krabador,
<Kyan[> ho uno smart pc della samsung, non riesco a metterci ubuntu sopra
<Kyan[> non rileva usb esterne, anche con il secure boot disattivato
<Kyan[> posso fare qualcosa?
<krabador> Kyan[, nessun tipo di usb, neanche nella selezione iniziale di boot?
<Kyan[> zero assoluto e totale
<Kyan[> l'unica opzione mi da "Windows boot loader"
<Kyan[> -.-
<Kyan[> nè dvd esterni, nè usb
<krabador> Kyan[, il sistema operativo le rileva ?
<Kyan[> si
<krabador> Kyan[, dimmi il modello del notebook per favore
<Kyan[> è un ultrabook
<Kyan[> dunque:
<krabador> Kyan[, l'opzione "windows boot loader" che alternative ha?
<Kyan[> XE500T1C
<Kyan[> Samsung
<Kyan[> nessun alternativa
<Kyan[> c'è solo il windows boot loader via efi
<Kyan[> sebbene, disabiliti il secure boot
<Kyan[> win8 persiste.
<Kyan[> nessuna impostazione per il csm o per l'efi
<Kyan[> sicuro monta un ssd perchè non c'è fisicamente lo spazio per un hd
<krabador> http://askubuntu.com/questions/270036/is-it-safe-to-install-ubuntu-64-bit-12-10-in-efi-mode-on-samsung-series-7-window/270144#270144
<Kyan[> e non potendo disabilitare l'efi mi attacco..
<Kyan[> giusto?
<Kyan[> *l'uefi
<krabador> piu' o meno
<krabador> è una questione molto fastidiosa
<krabador> !uefi | Kyan[
<ubot-it> Kyan[: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Kyan[> l'unica facile mi sembra virtualbox
<Kyan[> :\
<krabador> Kyan[, la virtualizzazione ha i suoi limiti
<Kyan[> certo
<Kyan[> se vuoi ti posso spiegare in query cosa volevo farci con ubuntu sopra
<krabador> "The fact that Ubuntu was installed does NOT mean that it won't cause problems down the road"
<Kyan[> si notavo
<krabador> specificamente con i samsung ci possono essere dei rischi
<Kyan[> mi stavo leggendo i tre links sotto
<Kyan[> samsung inutile.
<krabador> hanno cercato di blindarlo per bene
<Kyan[> se fallisco distruggo il tablet.
<Kyan[> :\
<krabador> Kyan[, fai in tempo a vendertelo e farti un'altra macchina
<Kyan[> ma perchè tutta questa necessità di restare legati a windows -.-
<Kyan[> maledetti
<krabador> beh... "necessità" di rimanere "legati"
<Kyan[> oramai linux sta sfondando
<Kyan[> stanno finalmente facendo anche il porting dei giochi
<Kyan[> >.<
<krabador> samsung se per il momento vuole stare nel mercato pc non puo' trascurare l'attuale monopolista di fatto, anche se ancora per poco
<krabador> pubblica ultrabook con win, perchè per il momento non puo' onn farlo
<krabador> con l'altra mano sta iniziando a fare chromebook
<krabador> e android è alle porte anche per notebook
<Kyan[> mh
<Kyan[> android però è limitato..
<Kyan[> vero che ci si possono montare ingegnando dei
<Kyan[> tar
<Kyan[> ma questo implicherebbe non pochi casini per montarci sw linux sopra.
<Kyan[> tipo quei pazzi che sono riusciti a impiantare gcc sui dreambox e a trasformarli in veri e propri muletti
<krabador> certo, ma in un certo senso per il momento. in piu' la gente adora l'os stupido, in cui toccare un'icona, per fare tutto
<Kyan[> ma anche con linux se tocchi un icona puoi fare tutto LOL
<Kyan[> su ubuntu poi c'hanno implementato il sw center
<Kyan[> piu' di questo.
<krabador> Kyan[, non dimenticarti che la gente ha bisogno di avere quello che hanno tutti
<krabador> e purtroppo non è linux
<Kyan[> sisi
<Kyan[> moda ecc
<Kyan[> anche
<Kyan[> altra cosa krabador,
<Kyan[> esiste qualche utility da installare
<Kyan[> che quando cade la connessione, e si ricollega, mi segnala l'ip per sms o mail?
<Kyan[> (di un server)
<Kyan[> o eventualmente uppa tutto via ftp
<Kyan[> es. un file con l'ip del server?
<Kyan[> sto giocando con apache ultimamente
<Kyan[> ma con telecom ho ip dinamico
<Kyan[> e non esiste per il momento il pagare per un dns
<krabador> Kyan[, propriamente no,
<Kyan[> mh..
<krabador> ma potresti fare uno script
<Kyan[> batch script?
<Kyan[> *bash script?
<krabador> che controlla continuamente l'ip, e quando è diverso , fa qualcosa che ti serve
<Kyan[> è difficile?
<krabador> Kyan[, non troppo
<Kyan[> mi devo mettere a studiare il bash scripting?
<krabador> uno script è un "programmino" che sfrutta comandi presenti nel sistema
<Kyan[> si
<krabador> con un po' di sintassi, oltre quella dei comandi
<krabador> Kyan[, guarda, se ci perdi un po' di tempo
<Kyan[> mmmh.
<krabador> dopo poco, ne fai di cose
<Kyan[> l'email è da evitare in quanto dovrei configurarlo con un smtp
<Kyan[> l'ftp è piu' facile!
<Kyan[> :D
<Kyan[> in caso, potrei giocare anche con gli aliases.
<Kyan[> e per farlo partire al boot, con i runlevel magari.
<Kyan[> o forse sto fantasticando troppo.
<krabador> per farlo partire in boot , puoi tranquillamente inserirlo initrd
<krabador> Kyan[, niente di difficile, non credere, tu preoccupati di progettare con precisione quello che deve fare lo script
<Kyan[> cel'ho.
<Kyan[> controllare ogni 10 minuti l'ip, in caso cambia upparlo in un file di testo su un server ftp.
<krabador> vedi quali sono i comandi piu' adatti, per ogni parte
<krabador> e ti fai un bello scriptino
<Kyan[> come guida questa può darmi qualche idea? http://codex.altervista.org/guidabash/guidabash_1_11.pdf
<krabador> che poi puoi inserire tranquillamente in avvio,. come qualsiasi altra cosa
<krabador> Kyan[,  non male
<krabador> Kyan[, per quanto riguarda lo scripting, praticamente puoi trovare guide per tutti i gusti
<Kyan[> ecco qualcosa di facile
<Kyan[> http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/guide/abs/sha-bang.html
<krabador> si, è una delle piu' spulciate
<Kyan[> anche se cmq vedo che è incasinativo
<krabador> beh, parte dall'estremamente semplice
<krabador> per arrivare a cose complesse
<Kyan[> ho trovato la prediletta!
<Kyan[> http://www.aquilante.net/doc/bash_programming.pdf
<Kyan[> *_*
<Kyan[> stanotte ci si diverte.
<Kyan[> :D
<krabador> hehhehe
<krabador> buon divertimento
<Kyan[> semplicità.
<Kyan[> do una variabile, chiedo l'ifconfig della scheda, verifico l'ip, se cambia uppo su ftp.
<Kyan[> non dovrebbe essere tanto difficile.
<Kyan[> (la variabile in quel caso è l'ip, la faccio salvare in file, e poi la faccio confrontare.)
<Kyan[> lo script controlla il file salvato precedentemente, e nel caso l'ip cambia lo sostituisce sia nel file locale che remoto.
<Kyan[> epic win.
<Kyan[> con grep mi prendo l'ip.
<Kyan[> che dici? :D
<krabador> si, piu' o meno ci stai
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Sammy> Salve atutti!
<Sammy> Volevo chiedervi una cosa
<Guest62958> posso installare ubuntu sul mio aspire 5734z?
<jester-> Guest62958: e perché no
<Guest62958> ok grazie!
<TaLaDo> lol
<akis24> giorno
<quigon> buongiorno, ho conservato le righe di comando per attivare la wifi qualcuno mi sa dire se sono sufficienti per riattivarla in caso di reinstallazione http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773360/
<quigon> <quigon> buongiorno, ho conservato le righe di comando per attivare la wifi qualcuno mi sa dire se sono sufficienti per riattivarla in caso di reinstallazione http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773360/ la mia scheda wifi è la broadcom BCM4306 dell'hp
<akis24> quigon:  se hai i comandi suppongo di si
<quigon> ci hai dato un'occhiata sono tutti perchè forse mi è scappato qualcosa
<akis24> quigon: quelli che leggo sono per scaricare i driver e installarli e avviare il wifi
<quigon> a posto grazie così la prox volta faccio da solo
<akis24> prego
<quigon> buona giornata a tutti vado
<Dariooirad> Ciao
<stefano> ciao
<Guest78070> hi
<steste> ciao
<steste> hi
<a7x> hi
<steste> can you help me
<steste> ?
<steste> puoi aiutarmi?
<steste> puoi aiutarmi
<steste> volevo installare ubuntu 13.04 su un pc con win8 senza dover disattivare l'avvio sicuro
<steste> si può?
<akis24> steste:  leggi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<steste> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<steste> quindi se la UEFI è attivata posso installarlo lo stesso
<steste> ?
<akis24> steste:  prima di far casini leggi bene la guida
<a7x> steste, c'è un modo.
<steste> dimmi
<a7x> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<steste> ma scusate se io scarico la iso della 13.04 64 bit la masterizzo su un cd e poi lo installo non va bene?
<Nait> sera raga
<betamin6> ciao
<kid_> buon pomerggio a tutti! ho un problemino....  duranto l'ultimo aggiornamento di linux (un mese fa circa) al riavvio del pc linux non parte e mi trovo con una schermata nera senza nulla..... come posso provare a risolverlo?
<TaLaDo> kid_, versione di linux, ubuntu o kubuntu o altro?
<krabador> invisible kid, never see what he did, got stuck where he hid, Fallen through the grid
<Utente_> salve
<Kyan[> ciao krabador
<Kyan[> ho risolto per lo script poi
<Kyan[> :D
<krabador> Kyan[, ottimo
<Kyan[> ora sono bloccato su un'altra questione
<Kyan[> >.<
<Kyan[> hai presente il file della tastiera /dev/inputX ?
<krabador> si
<Kyan[> ecco
<Kyan[> vorrei utilizzare remastersys
<Kyan[> e ho bisogno di un'impostazione per forzare il rilevamento della tastiera in modo che risulti sempre ad esempio /dev/input1
<Kyan[> qualunque sia la tastiera, me la utilizzi su quel file
<Kyan[> o ad esempio /dev/tastiera
<Kyan[> lol
<krabador> Kyan[, sei un pervertito
<Kyan[> hahahah
<Kyan[> dai
<Kyan[> si può fare?
<Kyan[> ?
<krabador> la domanda è semplicemente, come fai a cambiare tastiera?
<Kyan[> esempio:
<Kyan[> stacco la usb, riavvio con la ps2.
<Kyan[> deve sempre andare a parare su quel maledetto ifle.
<Kyan[> *file
<krabador> comunque Kyan[ per questioni del genere, #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kyan[> butto questa e compro un altro modello.
<Kyan[> okk
<Kyan[> mi spieghi al cosa di là?
<Kyan[> lol
<nait> hello , i tried to install chrome and I've had this error! http://pastebin.com/Mxf60JpB  someone can help me?
<pinariello> salve
<krabador> nait, that's the italian channel, if you want english support, go to #ubuntu
<pinariello> qualcuno di voi sa se ubuntu può funzionare su un  netbook acer aspire 1?
<krabador> pinariello, scarica la iso, crea una penna usb, e provala tu stesso nel tuo oc
<nait> Ciao a tutti, ho provato a installare chrome e mi ha dato questo errore  http://pastebin.com/Mxf60JpB
<cristian_c> pinariello, prova in live
<cristian_c> pinariello, ma sui netbook è meglio xubuntu
<pinariello> grazie!esiste una versione apposita ?
<pinariello> xubuntu?
<pinariello> ok provo
<pinariello> grazie
<cristian_c> pinariello, no, ma puoi scegliere la sessione dalla schermata di login
<betamin6> pinarello io mi trvo bene con ubunt 13.04
<cristian_c> nait, che release di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<nait> la 10
<nait> cristian_c, la 10
<pinariello> grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> nait, la 10.10 è scaduta da una vita, e la 10.04 è scaduta da qualche mese
<nait> cristian_c, sto infatto su la 10.04 ...
<kid_> ciao a tutti, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu al riavvio mi compare sempre una schermata nera e il sistema non parte, come posso provare a risolverlo?
<cristian_c> nait, ti ocnviene installare una release supportata
<cristian_c> kid_, quale aggiornamento?
<nait> cristian_c, che mi consigli?.. io avevo messo pure la 12 una volta ma la vedo pesante e unity nn mi piace..
<Infrid64> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> nait, non utilizzare unity, allora
<nait> cristian_c, cri che me installo? qual'e' l'ultima LTS uscita?
<cristian_c> nait, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> nait, la 12.04
<cristian_c> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<cristian_c> lol
<nait> lol
<nait> XD
<cristian_c> nait, naturalmente non è menzionata ubuntu gnome, disponibile dalla 13.04
<cristian_c> o dalla 12.10, non ricordo
<nait> e io voglio gnome
<nait> mi ci trovo meglio
<cristian_c> nait, non so se hai provato gnome-shell
<cristian_c> nait, su ubuntu gnome c'è gnome shell
<nait> cristian_c, gnome shell non l'ho provato
<nait> cristian_c, sarebbe gnome 3?
<cristian_c> nait, sì
<nait> cristian_c, allora si l'ho provato
<nait> cristian_c, ma mi è sembrato pesante, poi se mi ricordo loa vevo installato io xk nn cera
<cristian_c> nait, beh, su ubuntu è preinstallato unity
<cristian_c> nait, comunque, dai un'occhiata alle derivate
<cristian_c> nait, utilizzano altri ambienti desktop,, magari ti piacciono
<nait> cristian_c, xubuntu e kubuntu le ho provate
<nait> cristian_c, ubuntu studio la conosci? che ha gnome?
<cristian_c> nait, xfce
<nait> cristian_c, mm ok
<cristian_c> nait, altrimenti installi da cd minimale e ci installi il desktop che vuoi
<cristian_c> nait, tipo mate o cinnamon
<kid_> l'aggiornamento era successo un mese fa circa
<kid_> a maggio cmq
<cristian_c> kid_, quale aggiornamento?
<kid_> boh ubuntu miu ha detto: devo riavviarmi xk ho fatto un aggiornamenyto importante, e non si è piu avviato
<cristian_c> kid_, hai aggiunto ppa o installato driver video?
<kid_> no nulla
<kid_> che io sappia almeno
<kid_> man on ho installato niente di mio, solo fatto andare l'aggiornamento
<Kyan[> qualcuno sa come faccio a sapere qual'e' il dev utilizzato dalla mia tastiera attualmente?
<Kyan[> /dev/cosa?
<cristian_c> kid_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> kid_, digita questo nel terminale
<cristian_c> kid_, poi usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | kid_
<ubot-it> kid_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kid_> ma io non posso accedere a ubuntu, quando lo avvio mi rimane sempre uan schermata nera invece di quella violetta del caricamento del sistema diciamo, non posso fare nulla lo schermo rimane sempre nero
<cristian_c> Kyan[, l'altro giorno ho scoperto un metodo
<kid_> ora sono da windows perchè ho un case che mi permette di fare 2 boot separati
<cristian_c> kid_, digitalo in una shell tty
<kid_> cioè?
<cristian_c> kid_, il dual boot si può fare anche sullo stesso disco
<cristian_c> kid_, ctrl+alt+f1
<Kyan[> cristian_c, ?
<Kyan[> conta che su virtualbox mi rileva solo il mouse dall'id delle periferiche
<cristian_c> Kyan[, /lib/udev/findkeyboards
<kid_> ma se non vedo nulla quando avvio il disco con ubuntu come faccio a entrare in shell? non è sullo stesso disco di windows
<Kyan[> cristian_c, grandissimo
<kid_> e il pc da corrente ai 2 dischi separatamente XD
<cristian_c> Kyan[, virtualbox non è proprio la configurazione tipo
<cristian_c> Kyan[, funge?
<Kyan[> sisi
<Kyan[> :D
<cristian_c> lol
<Kyan[> grandissimo
<Kyan[> a dopo!
<cristian_c> a me l'ha detto un tizio in mail
<nait> cristian_c, grazie per i consigli
<cristian_c> kid_, quando vedi lo splash , digita la combinazione di tasti
<cristian_c> nait, di niente, la soluzione c'è sempre per queste cose
<nait> cristian_c, provero' quella studio.. al massimo metto la 13.04
<kid_> lo splash che sarebbe scusa? ma pensavo se installo la nuova versione su quella vecchia il problema si risolverebbe?
<cristian_c> nait, ma ti serve per editing musicale, video o grafico?
<nait> cristian_c, anche, mi serve anche buttarci dentro xampp
<cristian_c> kid_, quella schermata in cui affermi il sistema si blocchi
<cristian_c> nait, allora ubuntu studio va bene
<cristian_c> nait,  peché ha un kernel particolare, low-latency
<cristian_c> oltre ad applicazioni particolari preinstallate
<nait> nait, avrei problemi con un eventuale server web?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nait, non saprei
<nait> cristian_c, ahahahah
<cristian_c> ma se fai editing, è la scelta giusta
<nait> cristian_c, ok thx! see you!
<kid_> ok ora provo.... entor in chat dall ipad
<halo> salve, ho un problema con la mia cpu su ubuntu 13.04
<halo> qualche anima buona che mi aiuta?
<a7x> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<halo> ho un pavillion dv6 con ubuntu 13.04, non appena accedo la ventola aumenta i giri e la temperatura sale.
<a7x> halo, e questo è un problema per via del rumore?
<cri> ciao
<Alberto-c> Buonpomeriggio, ho un problema con il download delle derivate
<halo> a7x, no figurati è la temperatura, ora è 60°
<Alberto-c> Quando scarico lubuntu ed xubuntu e verifico l'impronta mi risulta sempre che il pacchetto é danneggiato
<Alberto-c> Ma ho provato piú volte con mezzi diversi, ma si ripresenta sempre lo stesso problema
<Alberto-c> Come posso fare?
<cristian_c> halo, doppia scheda video?
<Alberto-c> Ho 3 computer su cui devo installare Ubuntu, Xubuntu e Lubuntu. Il download di Ubuntu non ha dato problemi (cioè le impronte coincidevano), mentre le di Xubuntu e Lubuntu no. Solitamente uso Google Chrome, ma ho anche provato ad eseguire il download anche con con Internet Explorer, uTorrent e LinuxLive USB creator ma ho avuto sempre lo stesso problema.  Senza doverVI inviare il CD, c'è un modo per risolvere il mio problema?
<halo> cristian_c, non lo so
<Alberto-c> Scusate sono nuovo
<Alberto-c> Quindi a chi mi devo ivolgere?
<Alberto-c> Rivolgere*
<a7x> halo, quindid per se non è un problema
<a7x> ma ti da fastidio
<cristian_c> Alberto-c, ?
<cristian_c> halo, lspci -k
<cristian_c> halo, in un terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | halo
<ubot-it> halo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<Kyan`> back
<a7x> cristian_c, intendi la integrata?
<halo> cristian_c , ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777213/
<Kid_> Rieccomi...... Io ho avviato ubunru... Parte la schermata nera con il trattino.... Dopo di che quando dovrebbe aprisi si disattiva il monitor e non posso piu fare nuilla
<halo> cristian_c, adesso sono sui 90°
<cristian_c> halo, vedo una sola vga
<cristian_c> halo, spegnilo
<cristian_c> halo, e utilizzi i vesa
<cristian_c> halo, hai installato driver video?
<cristian_c> Kid_, sei entrato in tty?
<cristian_c> lol
<halo> cristian_c, no non ho installato nulla, ma vuoi collegarti sul mio pc?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> halo, non so perché usi i vesa
<cristian_c> halo, in live stessi problemi?
<tenaglia> ciao. Chiedo anche qui
<halo> cristian_c, si stessi problemi
<tenaglia> OK come diavolo si fa ad installare ubuntu server su una macchina remota senza cd ne` dhcp ne` tftp? Ci sono un milione di ricette in giro.
<cristian_c> halo, è molto strano. Il pc è vecchio?
<halo> cristian_c, il pc è del 2007, ma i vesa cosa sono?
<a7x> driver standard per le schede video
<a7x> vesa.
<kid_> boh non capisco un cazzo, l'ipad non mi faceva piu inserire nulla nella chat
<cristian_c> halo, sono driver generici, non specifici per una scheda video in particolare, servono soltanto per avere un minimo di grafica
<cristian_c> kid_, lol
<cristian_c> halo, gli hai mai dato una pulita?
<kid_> cmq io ho avviato ubuntu, si stava avviando, alla schermata nera il pc disattivai mnitor, quindi non poso entrare da nessuna parte, si blcca e non posso nemmeno spegnerlo se non tenendo premuto il tasto di spegimento
<cristian_c> halo, attualmente su windows riscontri le stesse temperature?
<halo> cristian_c, che pulita se non ci ho mai messo nulla. no su win tutto ok
<cristian_c> kid_, sei entrato in tty?
<cristian_c> halo, anche adesso tutto ok su win?
<halo> cristian_c, si certo anche se ora sono su ubuntu. provo a installare i driver
<cristian_c> halo, i radeon dovrebbero essere attivi di default
<kid_> praticamente a me mi arriva nella selezione delle varie modalita di ubuntu, è li che devo premere ctrl alt f1?
<cristian_c> halo, forse hai pacioccatocon i driver
<halo> cristian_c ti giuro non ho fatto nulla
<cristian_c> kid_, cosa intendi con 'selezione varie modalità di ubuntu'?
<cristian_c> halo, ripeto: è molto strano
<kid_> tipo memory test opzioni avanzate ecc ecc
<cristian_c> halo, che temperature hai nel bios?
<cristian_c> kid_, ma sei in live?
<cristian_c> kid_, o nel grub?
<kid_> cmq ora  h provato a entrare nella modalita di ripristino, solo che non mi fa usare ne mouse ne tastiera
<cristian_c> kid_, la tastiera no?
<cristian_c> kid_, che tastiera è?
<kid_> ero nel grub, xk a me il problema parte dopo il grub nell avvio del sistema che si disattiva lo schermo e non posso fare nulla
<halo> cristian_c, dici che installando i driver della s video risolvo?
<kid_> logitech g15
<cristian_c> halo, dico che è strano che non ci siano i driver radeon attivi
<cristian_c> kid_, non puoi neanche entrare in shell tty?
<calzi-a> Ho 3 computer su cui devo installare Ubuntu, Xubuntu e Lubuntu. Il download di Ubuntu non ha dato problemi (cioè le impronte coincidevano), mentre quelle di Xubuntu e Lubuntu no. Solitamente uso Google Chrome, ma ho anche provato ad eseguire il download anche con con Internet Explorer, uTorrent e LinuxLive USB creator ma ho avuto sempre lo stesso problema.  Senza doverVI inviare il CD, c'è un modo per risolvere il mio problema?
<kid_> no non riesco a fare proprio nulla xk lo schermo sembra che non arrivi segnale
<cristian_c> calzi-a, sembra la storia dei tre porcellini
<calzi-a> ?
<cristian_c> calzi-a, a parte gli scherzi, come hai eseguito il controllo?
<calzi-a> con Md5Sum
<cristian_c> kid_, come hai provato ad esntrare in shell tty?
<cristian_c> calzi-a, da win?
<calzi-a> sì, da windows xp
<kid_> io ora sono in schermata di ripristino e mi sta dando dekstop tty1 ha fatto un po di cose sue e ora è partito.... in modalita ripristino pero
<cristian_c> calzi-a, ok, e i codici da dove li hai presi?
<cristian_c> calzi-a, gli hash
<kid_> cosa faccio provo a vedere se riavviando parte la normale?
<calzi-a> Dal vostro sito
<cristian_c> kid_, allora la tastiera funziona
<calzi-a> dalla pagina che si apre quando scarico un sistema
<halo> cristian_c, questo è il mio pc http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01714461&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=it&dlc=it&lc=it&os=4062&product=3938909&sw_lang=
<cristian_c> kid_, quando si ferma allo splash, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> *si blocca
<cristian_c> calzi-a, link
<kid_> allora funzionava solo per dare alcuni imput, poi andando in configurazioni piu   avanti  non mi lasciava lavorare cmq ok provo a riavviare
<calzi-a> 1 attimo
<cristian_c> calzi-a, e il sito non è mio
<cristian_c> calzi-a, neanche mio
<calzi-a> scusate
<kid_> anzi mi dice che devo fare l'upgrade alla 13.04, secondo te facendo quello senza risolvere il problema ne creo un altro piu grande o potrebbe risolversi?
<cristian_c> 16:29:30 <kid_> allora funzionava solo per dare alcuni imput, poi andando in configurazioni piu   avanti  non mi lasciava lavorare cmq ok provo a riavviare
<cristian_c> che significa?
<cristian_c> kid_, allora ci entri nel desktop
<calzi-a> eccomi
<calzi-a> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&version=desktop&derivative=lubuntu&arch=i386
<kid_> che potevo scegliere tipo avvia in modalita checazzoneso ma dopo dovevo dirgli se usare i driver grafici  minori solo per questa volta o per sempre e li non mi lasciava usare la tastiera
<kid_> cmq ora ho avviato in modalita provvisoria, non mi ricordo in quale delle varie opzioni e si, si è avviato!
<cristian_c> calzi-a, questo è il link alla iso
<kid_> provo a riavviarlo uscendo dalla modalita di ripristino, o installo ubuntu 13.04 sperando che mi risolva il tutto?
<calzi-a> sì
<cristian_c> calzi-a, parlo del lik agli hash
<cristian_c> *link
<calzi-a> no scusate, sono nuovo e non ci stò capendo niente
<calzi-a> Voi volete il link a che cosa?
<cristian_c> voi?
<a7x> halo, si intendeva pulita delle ventole/dissipatore
<calzi-a> io confrontavo con l'impronta che c'è scritta in basso a destra
<cristian_c> calzi-a, in basso a destra dove?
<halo> a7x, scusami, ovviamente è pulita
<calzi-a> Quando apri il link
<calzi-a> ti scrive sotto delle cose in arancione
<calzi-a> tu devi prendere l'ultima a destra
<a7x> halo, e allora è un problema col tuo specifico modello, per cui fanno partire le ventole a random
<calzi-a> "Controla l'impronta"
<a7x> di solito queste cose sono gestite dal bios, aggiorna il BIOS, se il problema continua, invia un messaggio sul forum di ubuntu
<halo> a7x, ok grazie
<kid_> ma all avvio di ubuntu dovrei premere ctrl alt f1 per entrare nel tty no? a me non parte nulla se facio sta combinazione di tasti, e se non entro in modalita di ripristino non mi fa accedere mai a ubuntu
<cristian_c> calzi-a, di quale link parli?
<calzi-a> quello che ho inviato prima, comunque questo http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&version=desktop&derivative=lubuntu&arch=i386
<cristian_c> a7x, la cosa strana è che usa i vesa
<a7x> cri, non cambia nulla, la ventola può essere gestita dal bios in base alla temperatura
<cristian_c> a7x, sì, è vero
<a7x> se è come la mia, c'è poco da fare.
<cristian_c> a7x, la cosa strana è che su win non da problemi
<cristian_c> a7x, e comunque lui non dovrebbe usare i vesa
<a7x> cristian_c, no non dovrebbe, ed è strano che dia problemi
<a7x> ma dato che cambia da laptop a laptop è una situazione spinosa da risolvere qui su IRC
<cristian_c> calzi-a, ma tu su quale link fai clic poi?
<calzi-a> Su nessuno
<cristian_c> a7x, uhm ,  vero
<calzi-a> Perchè poi
<calzi-a> in basso dice
<cristian_c> calzi-a, scusa, e con cosa lo confronti?
<calzi-a> di confrontare l'impronta
<cristian_c> calzi-a, ok, hairagione
<cri> cristian_c, che ventola devi regolare
<cristian_c> cri, -,-
<calzi-a> c'è scritto in basso
<cristian_c> calzi-a, io uso un altro metodo
<calzi-a> senza cliccare su nessun link
<calzi-a> dimmi
<cristian_c> calzi-a, a te che hash da?
<calzi-a> me ne intendo poco di informatica, cos'è?
<cristian_c> calzi-a, quella che chiami impronta
<calzi-a> ti copio il codice quà?
<calzi-a> a7fed6c40b4969d4a3c9c0a9ee228cf2
<cristian_c> 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97
<cristian_c> lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<calzi-a> ecco, io ho quella di impronta
<calzi-a> quindi?
<cristian_c> calzi-a, winmd5sum quale ti da?
<cristian_c> calzi-a, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<calzi-a> quella ke mi hai dato tu
<cristian_c> calzi-a, qui ci sono tutti gli hash delle iso
<calzi-a> ok, quindi devo sempre far riferimento a questa pagina?
<cristian_c> calzi-a, io faccio così
<calzi-a> ok
<calzi-a> x uscire come faccio? (sono nuovo)
<kid_> prima mi aveva detto che potevo aggiornare ubuntu dalla 12 alla 13 ma ora il popup non mi compare, cme posso fargli iniziare l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> calzi-a, per uscire da dove?
<calzi-a> dalla chat
<cristian_c> calzi-a, /quit
<cristian_c> kid_, non è che hai pacioccato con il sistema?
<kid_> io uso ubuntu solo per scaricare e come backup, non ho mai fatto oltre che usarlo
<cristian_c> kid_, controlla in Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> ?
<EruWolf17> Ciao :)
<kid_> dove?
<EruWolf17> posso chiedere una cosa?
<cristian_c> kid_, quale ambiente grafico usi? unity?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | EruWolf17
<ubot-it> EruWolf17: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<EruWolf17> conoscete l'app per android Sèe
<cristian_c> ?
<kid_> si unity :\
<cristian_c> EruWolf17, questo è il chan di ubuntu
<a7x> !chat | EruWolf17
<ubot-it> EruWolf17: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> kid_, apri la dash e digita : software e aggiornamenti
<kid_> sta gia lavorando
<cristian_c> ?
<kid_> facendo aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> lol
<kid_> cmq  ha finito e si sta riavviando... speriao XD
<cristian_c> -,-
<kid_> a me sembra che faccia sempre quello che vuole nn mi ricordavo cosi ubuntu una volta
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> kid_, per me è sempre uguale
<kid_> boh  su driver grafico mi dice: sconosciuto
<kid_> sara mica quello il problema? ma xk in modalita ripristino va e in normale no allora?
<kid_> devo scaricare i driver di invidia e provare?
<cristian_c> kid_, secondo me hai fatto un casino
<cristian_c> opinione personale
<kid_> ma come posso
<kid_> lo ho installato
<kid_> lo ho usato 4 giorni
<kid_> per sistemargli la cosa in backup
<kid_> mai installato un programma mai installato nulla
<cristian_c> non sarebbe neanche un record
<kid_> lui mi dice: devo aggiornarmi, gli dico ok, si riavvia, e mi da sto problema
<cristian_c> kid_, apri un terminale quando sei nel desktop
<kid_> ok..... ma ora sto provando a aggiornarlo alla 13.04, cmq dimmi che provo a fare quello che dici
<cristian_c> kid_, secondo me rischi di fare ancora più danni, se fai di testa tua
<kid_> ok ho annullato... che devo fare quindi?
<kid_> entro in shell e?
<kid2> ok ora sono in chat dal pc con ubuntu, cosa devo scrivere in terminale?
<kid2> ci sei christian? ^^
<cristian_c> kid2, hai fatto l'upgrade a mezzo?
<kid2> no stava scaricando i pacchetti ancora lo ho interrotto li
<kid2> cosa volevi provassi a fare in terminale?
<cristian_c> kid2, se l'hai interrotto, hai incasinato ulteriormente
<kid2> si ok però posso sapere cosa fare ora? lo  continuo o mi dici qualche prova per  da fare in terminale? cmq non penso di averlo incasinato visto che non aveva iniziato a fare nulla, e quando ho premuto annulla ha detto ok sistema riportato come prima
<cristian_c> kid2, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> kid2, vediamo escono errori
<cristian_c> *se
<kid2> http://pastebin.com/Lqud51Gy
<cristian_c> Trovato http://dl.google.com stable Release
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> vedo roba a 32 e a 64 bit, ma posso sbagliarmi
<cristian_c> kid2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kid2> devo scrivere questo?
<cristian_c> kid2, sì
<kid2> http://pastebin.com/hEjweQgG
<cristian_c> google-musicmanager.list  google-musicmanager.list.distUpgrade
<cristian_c> kid2, naturalmente, non hai toccato nulla
<cristian_c> :P
<kid2> non so cosa  voglia dire cmq io non ho toccato nulla ma non sono l'unico che ha accesso al pc :\
<cristian_c> kid2, si vede che ubuntu si diverte a fare scherzi di notte
<cristian_c> kid2, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> kid2, ma soltanto tu hai l'account amministratore sul sistema?
<cristian_c> con password, si intende
<kid2> ni, anche il mio ex ragazzo la aveva ed è un informatico pezzo di merda XD http://pastebin.com/GM3LRqpp
<cristian_c> kid2, sembra una workstation
<cristian_c> kid2, sembra tu abbia la doppia schea video
<cristian_c> almeno così ho capito
<cristian_c> *scheda
<kid2> si una è del processore e una è una vga normale
<cristian_c> scalderà come un forno con tutte e due accese
<cristian_c> kid2, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> kid2, dovrebbe mettere le cose a posto
<kid2> ho un dissipatore di rame da 1kg dul processore XD 6 ventole imn un case silenziato e cmq non uso mai nulla di grafica, temperatura media di tutto 40 gradi XD
<cristian_c> kid2, riesci a spegnere la scheda nvidia dal bios?
<kid2> ecco qui mi risulta difficile sapere..... credo di si ma non sono troppo bravo in queste cose XD
<cristian_c> kid2, teoricamente non dovrebbe più darti problemi di grafica, se la spegni
<kid2> pero mi rimane sempre spenta la vga dopo no?
<cristian_c> kid2, rimane spenta la scheda nvidia
<cristian_c> la intel no
<cristian_c> kid2 e ti consuma e scalda meno
<cristian_c> kid2, credo che i problemi di schermate strane derivino da quello
<cristian_c> dalla nvidia
<kid2> mmh ok, ma provando a installare il driver nvidia non dovrebbe riconoscermi sempre quella e quindi non andare in confusione? xk  mi scoccia disattivare la vga per mettere quella integrata, e se lo disattivo da lbios poi anche su windows ho lo stesso problema avendo lo stesso bios, e quello lo uso solo per giocare :|
<cristian_c> kid2, allora prova ad installare i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> vedi se funziona
<cristian_c> kid2, ma non li scaricare da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> kid2, ma non li scaricare dal sito nvidia
<cristian_c> kid2, attivali da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> lol
<kid2> driver per linux 64b vero? ^^
<kid2> mi è morto il ortatile sono ancora qui hahaha
<cristian_c> kid2, non scaricare driver dal sito nvidia
<cristian_c> kid2, attivali da driver aggiuntivi
<kid2> mmmh ok e dove lo raggiungo sto cosa?
<kid2> ho trovato driver aggiuntivi ma mica mi fa aggiungere qualcosa.... mi dice nessun driver propietario in uso
<cristian_c> mi pare strano
<cristian_c> kid2, quando riavvi il sistema, nel grub, premi 'e'
<kid2> :\ lo ho scaricato dal sito di nvidia ma mi ha aperto un documento che ci mette una vita a aprire XD
<kid2> ok dopo aver premuto e che devo provare a fare?
<cristian_c> kid2, non devi installare driver presi dal sito
<cristian_c> se non ci sono in driver aggiuntivi, un motivo ci sarà, no?
<kid2> mmmmh si possibile XD
<cristian_c> kid2, quando hai riavviato e sei entrato nel grub, premi u sulla riga di kernel che avvii di solito, e nella schermata che si apre , aggiugi la stringa: nomodeset
<cristian_c> dopo ro quiet splash
<cristian_c> *'e'
<cristian_c> 'è', non 'u'
<jester-> e
<cristian_c> già
<cristian_c> mi confondo sempre con la lettera accentata
<fabio> buon giorno
<fabio> ho un problema quando installo ubuntu 13.04
<fabio> chi può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio> ok grazie
<kid2> quindi devo premere e o è non ho capito, e dopo cheh o avviato ubuntu da grub o mentre sono in selezione?
<fabio> ho provato a inatallare ubuntu 13.04 me lo installa solo in inglese perchè?
<cristian_c> kid2, la lettera e
<cristian_c> e di empol.i
<cristian_c> kid2, prima di selezionare
<kid2> ok perfetto
<cristian_c> fabio, devi installare la lingua italiana
<kid2> riavvio
<cristian_c> kid2, è provvisoraria
<cristian_c> kid2, se va bene, lo scriviamo in modo permanente
<cristian_c> *provvisoria
<fabio> come si installa da synaptic?
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> fabio, c'è il supporto lingue
<cristian_c> da interfaccia
<cristian_c> grafica
<kidpad> ook io provo a riavviare, premere e  e poi digito nomodest......  cmq provo.......
<fabio> io con la vecchgia ubuntu facevo tutto da synaptic ok grazie mille
<fabio> provo
<cristian_c> kidpad, in fondo dopo ro quiet splash
<cristian_c> ovviamente con uno spazio tra splash e nomodeset
<kidpad> ................... mi si è avviato senza farmi entrare in grub...... hahahaha aiuto
<cristian_c> kidpad, di solitocosa fai per accedere al grub?
<kidpad> ppremo il pulsante di accensione e arrivo li hahahah
<cristian_c> riprova
<cristian_c> altrimenti shift
<kidpad> bboh pero ora va
<kidpad> cioè non passo mai per il grub pero si avvia XD
<cristian_c> lol
<kidpad> .......... provo a aggiornarlo alla 13.04? ora è funzionante piu o meno anche se sta cosa che non entro piu in grub mi fa lollare e non poco
<cristian_c> kidpad, perchè toccare, se funziona?
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> never toucg a running system
<cristian_c> *touch
<kidpad> perchè volevo aggiornarlo.... ma vabbeh seguo il tuo consiglio tanto è il 3o sistema operativo che uso, e solo per scaricare e come backup haha
<massy> salve
<CaprettaD> PROBLEMA: ho creato un secondo utente ma quando apro synaptic, mi richiede la pass del primo. <come risolvere?
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, che privilegi ha il secondo utente?
<CaprettaD> Nella scheda utenti e gruppi ho messo amministratore
<kidpad> grazie cmq!!
<CaprettaD> Ma credo che qualcosa non sia andata come doveva a questo punto. Esiste un comando rapido per vedere se il secondo utente è effettivamente amministratore?
<CaprettaD> cristian_c, soluzioni?
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, mi pare di sì
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, hai la gui utenti e gruppi'
<CaprettaD> si
<CaprettaD> Per ora ho messo mani solo su quella
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, io proverei con cat /etc/group e groups
<cristian_c> ma non mi danno molte info
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, comunque, digita i due comandi
<CaprettaD> ok allora il secondo utente è nel gruppo adm
<cristian_c> mmm
<CaprettaD> Però evidentemente non ha il "sudo"
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, aggiungi il gruppo sudo
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, ho trovato
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, fai come ti dico
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, apri la gui degli utenti
<CaprettaD> fatto
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, poi fai clic su Gestisci gruppi
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, nella nuova finestra, fai clic su sudo
<CaprettaD> fatto
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, e poi Proprietà
<CaprettaD> sei un genio
<CaprettaD> ^^
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, nella nuova finestra, c'è il tuo primo utente
<cristian_c> spuntato
<cristian_c> però non ho capito come aggiungere :)
<cristian_c> *:(
<CaprettaD> Si si grazie. L'altro utente non era spuntato.
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, ah, ma c'era
<cristian_c> io ho soltanto un utente :P
<CaprettaD> XD
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, ora prova se funza
<CaprettaD> Ok. Loggo con l'altro e ti dico come è andato
<CaprettaD> cristian_c, ok funziona tutto.
<cristian_c> bene
<CaprettaD> Sono deluso dall'interfaccia grafica di Utenti e Gruppi
<cristian_c> a me piace, è minimale
<cristian_c> :P
<akis24> sera
<carpagno> ciao a tutti, sono nuovissimo di ubuntu, l'ho installato ma la versione è in inglese e nel supporto lingue non c'è l'italiano ma solo l'inglese come faccio a installare l'italiano? 2° la partizione  che mi ha creato è soltanto di 7 Gb......... e ne volevo di + in pratica faccio prima a disinstallare il tutto e rifare................problema!!!!!! come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu che ho provato a togliere la partizione dai c
<akis24> carpagno: va isul menu impostazioni e poi supporto lingue
<carpagno> non c'è nulla sul supporto lingue, la cartella è vuota
<akis24> carpagno:  che versione di ubuntu ?
<carpagno> ora nn riesco a vedere non me lo ricordo
<akis24> carpagno: allora  su supporto lingue hai " installa/rimuovi lingue " aprila e poi seleziona lingua italiana metti la spunta e poi applica
<carpagno> ho capito akis24: ma il bello è che dove dici tu non cè nessun'altra lingua fuorchè l'inglese
<carpagno> forse nell'installazione ho combinato qualcosa al supporto lingue............non lo so eppure la versione di ubuntu che avevo scaricato da usb era in italiano
<akis24> carpagno:  sei sul sistema ora ?
<carpagno> ora mi hanno detto di lanciare questo programmino EasyBCD 2.2 e reinstallare il tutto
<carpagno> no sono su w7
<akis24> carpagno: prova  oppure rientra quando sarai su ubuntu entri e vediamo che si puo' fare
<carpagno> ok ti ringrazio
<carpagno> forso ho combinato qualcosa di strano nell'installazione
<akis24> carpagno:  molto probabile di si .. oppure dai questo da terminale  sudo apt-get install  language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it-base language-support-it
<carpagno> quandp sono su dentro ubuntu?
<akis24> carpagno:  si esatto
<carpagno> ok provo
<carpagno> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<fabio> in unity dove si trova Sistema → Amministrazione → Supporto lingue. ??
<Serpico> Ciao
<Serpico> Ragazzi vorrei impostare l'apertura di tutti i programmi su uno dei 2 schermi connessi alla scheda video
<anoncn_78> ho bisogno di una delucidazione: posso estendere la partizione estesa che contiene ubuntu 12.04 per ospitare un secondo SO linux?
<akhilleus> sera
<jester-> anoncn_78: dipende se hai spazio contiguo
<jester-> e libero
<anoncn_78> ciao jester....ti spiego
<anoncn_78> ho spostato un disco dati da 100 gb ntfs,adesso dovrei spostare anche la /home....dai un'occhiata,per favore :http://imagebin.org/261817
<jester-> anoncn_78: hai 105 gb non allocato dentro alla estesa
<jester-> usa quello
<anoncn_78> non è dentro l'estesa....o si???
<jester-> estesa è gia tutto il disco
<jester-> è dentro
<jester-> ceri una partizione ext4
<anoncn_78> jester-   l'estesa è 63 gb
<jester-> se usi la home in sda4 ul 105 gb entrano 5 os
<jester-> anoncn_78: con cosa lo hai partizionato, è una tabella scrausa
<anoncn_78> jester-    quello che non mi è chiaro è come piazzare l'altro SO. devo dare una partizione boot,una swap,una / e una Home?
<jester-> non isteressa la boot
<anoncn_78> jester-   uso gparted
<jester-> sìlinux se ne frea
<jester-> con gparted non esce cosi scombinata
<anoncn_78> è quella che uso
<jester-> sda4 dovrebbe essere la estesa
<jester-> comunue dentro alla estesa  no i 105 gb se crei una partizione è usabile
<jester-> non è che hai per caso spostato sda3 e 4?
<anoncn_78> ecco,con i 105 gb
<anoncn_78> ma non posso fare primarie
<jester-> che ti frega
<anoncn_78> e come faccio ?
<jester-> primaria o logica partizone è
<anoncn_78> si,ma neanche logica me la fa fare
<jester-> destro su non allocato e crea
<anoncn_78> non mi fa creare,questo è il punto
<jester-> la tabella dovrebbe essere sda1 sda2 sda3 estesa e dentro le altre a partire da sda5
<jester-> è hd cannibbalizzato
<anoncn_78> eh già...come sistemo?
<jester-> rifacendo tutto
<anoncn_78> nooooo
<jester-> le regola è: 4 primarie
<jester-> oppure
<jester-> 3 primari e una estesa con dento le logiche
<jester-> no so come sia uscita una tabella del genere
<jester-> normale non è
<anoncn_78> scusa,se sposto a destra la home(49,90 gb) e estendo l'estesa?
<jester-> devi spostare sda3 e 4 prima della estesa
<jester-> ma il rischio di perdere tutto è alto
<jester-> pacioccare le partizioni non è come pacioccare dei filess
<anoncn_78> perchè devo spostare sda3? l'ho messo io li x fare spazio dietro,contavo di spostare la home ed ampliare sda2
<jester-> anoncn_78: per ampliare estesa lo spazio non allocato deve essere per ultimo
<jester-> hai fatto in casino a spostare le partizioni
<anoncn_78> cioè deve essere accanto alla swap? fammi capire jester-
<jester-> a capire come era prima che le spostavi
<anoncn_78> era cosi com'è adesso,solo con sda3 contiguo a sda4
<jester-> secondo me, per logica  sda3 era fuori dalla estesa
<anoncn_78> si certo,l'estesa è sda6
<jester-> sda4 dovrebbe essere la estesa e non la home
<anoncn_78> sda2...estesa***
<jester-> no
<jester-> l'ordine è 4 primarie
<jester-> sda1 2 3 4
<anoncn_78> ma come si leggono,da destra a sinistra?
<jester-> se servono di piu di 4 partizioni si fanno tre primarie e il resto dello spazio la estesa che è sda4
<jester-> dentro alla estesa il resto che cominciano per sda5 6 7 8
<jester-> etc etc
<anoncn_78> aspetta un attimo
<jester-> non bisogna mai spostare le partizoine senza cognizione di causa
<anoncn_78> c'era windows 7,ho piallato,e creato la boot,la swap,la / e poi la home...infine il disco dati ntfs
<jester-> la boot serve a un cazzo con linux
<anoncn_78> non ho spostato niente,solo ntfs
<anoncn_78> ho seguito una guida
<jester-> qualcosa hai fatto visto l'ordine attuale
<jester-> si le solite guide dei soliti sfigati
<anoncn_78> ti ripeto,ho spostato solo sda3
<jester-> e non capisco l'utilit+ di spostare
<anoncn_78> sicuramente,una guida di merda
<jester-> spostando sda3 è venuto un casino
<anoncn_78> posso rimetterla a posto
<anoncn_78> ma che cambia?
<jester-> se vuoi recuperare i 105 gb e fare le cose per bene salvati la home e rifai la tabell
<anoncn_78> no,non mi va di sbattermi ancora
<jester-> poi crei 3 primarie quindi con lo spazio che rimane la estesa
<anoncn_78> devo solo piazzare l'altro SO
<jester-> o metti che il dosco ha 105 on meno e pace
<jester-> sul non allocato non fa creare una logica?
<anoncn_78> scusa,ma se x ipotesi elimino sda3 creo una nuova logica ed ho risolto,ti pare?
<jester-> anche
<anoncn_78> no,adesso non mi fa creare la logica su non allocato
<jester-> basta che la formatti
<anoncn_78> certo
<jester-> perchè eliminarla
<jester-> la forantti ext4 e sei a posto
<anoncn_78> perdo tutto,dovrei trasferire i dati?
<jester-> formmatti
<jester-> se dentro hai dato certo che formattando perdi tutto
<anoncn_78> ok,li passo su un hd esterno
<anoncn_78> poi creo una logica per tutto lo spazio non allocato,giusto?
<jester-> non cre nulla visto che c'è gia
<jester-> basta fomattarla
<anoncn_78> e la lascio da 80 gb?
<jester-> vuoi buttare giu un locale e rifarlo invece di pitturarlo?
<anoncn_78> hai ragione,ma dei 105 che ne faccio?
<jester-> con il casino che hai dubito ma dopo aver salvato i dati provi a restringerla se te lo fa fare
<jester-> poi crei altra partizione nello spazio che si libera ma sda3 secondo me è primarie non fai un tuto
<jester-> un tubo
<jester-> la restinge e poi non ti fa creare
<jester-> a meno che hai culo che ti fa allargare la estesa
<anoncn_78> se cosi fosse elimino sda3 e creo una logica 105 + 80
<lucagnu> buonasera
<jester-> anoncn_78: siamo sempre li alla regola 3 primarie e estesa
<anoncn_78> quello che vorrei capire adesso è come installo il secondo SO? swap,poi / e poi home?
<jester-> la restringe e poi essendo primaria non ne fai un'altra se hai culo allarghi la logica
<jester-> anoncn_78: cosi come è pacioccato il disco conviene rifare per bene
<anoncn_78> e torniamo al discorso iniziale,io potrei allargare sda6,spostando a destra sda4,è corretto?
<jester-> anoncn_78: sda1 sda2 sad3 devono essere in fila
<jester-> sda4 la estesa
<jester-> dentro alla estesa il resto a partire da sda5
<jester-> li vedo che sda4 non è la estesa
<jester-> e non è regolare
<anoncn_78> io non chiedo come dovrebbe essere,conosco il casino attuale,ma chiedo come ottimizzare questa
<anoncn_78> no,estesa è sda2,infatti
<jester-> anoncn_78: in pratica pacioccando le partizoni si è scombinato tutto
<jester-> e cosi funza zoppo
<anoncn_78> non voglio reinstallare tutto
<jester-> quindi salva i dati e crei una nuova tabella
<jester-> vedi te
<jester-> comunque se paciocchi i dati salvateli lo stesso o li perdi
<anoncn_78> io però leggevo una guida su majorana...posso spostare sda4 a destra,accanto a sda3 ed estendere sda2 per ospitare il nuovo SO
<jester-> prova
<jester-> avevi 105 gb liberi che cazzo hai spostato a capocchia le partizioni
<anoncn_78> ti chiedo,poi nella parte non allocata che si crea in sda2,come partiziono per il nuovo SO?
<jester-> se stava prima della estesa bstava allargarla
<jester-> e dentro creare nuove partizinoi
<anoncn_78> vedo che non mi spiego. Le partizioni stavano come le vedi adesso,non le ho spostate,solo sda3,a destra
<jester-> 15 gb per /
<jester-> il resto la home
<jester-> la swap usa quella esistente
<anoncn_78> e la swap,serve?
<anoncn_78> ok
<jester-> o tutto dentro a una partizione non l'ha ordinato il medico di avere la home separata
<anoncn_78> ma infatti,in ubuntu l'ho voluta separata,ma in quella che installerò non mi serve la home separata
<jester-> che se sta sullo stesso disco serve a poco
<jester-> si fotte il disco si fotte tutto
<anoncn_78> jester-    infatti
<anoncn_78> comunque il casino c'è stato in fase di installazione,ma io le partizioni non le ho spostate,solo sda3 dopo la guida di majorana
<jester-> si ma la tabella è delicata
<jester-> è gia buona che non hai perso dati
<anoncn_78> eh lo so....esperienza utile x il futuro,vengo da winzozz....e si vede!
<jester-> bè la prossima volta sai ome regolarti
<anoncn_78> sicuramente
<jester-> cosa ci devi mettere nel disco
<jester-> un esempio
<jester-> crei tabella nuova
<jester-> il disco è tutto non allocato
<jester-> os principale
<jester-> sda1 15 gb per /  sda2 la home separata
<jester-> sda3 una altra 15 per / secondo os
<jester-> estesa grande quanto lo spazio che rimane
<jester-> dentro logica per home secondo os e la swap
<jester-> poi dentro alla estesa sarà  possibile ridimensionare e allargare
<anoncn_78> chiarissimo,ultima curiosità
<jester-> mentre con le primarie non fai piu nulla
<anoncn_78> adesso,con il secondo os nella partizione estesa sda2,cosa succede all'avvio?
<jester-> a meno di restringere una e allargare la contigua
<jester-> no interessa il flag di boot linux se ne frega
<jester-> e se ne frega se primarie o estesa
<anoncn_78> si,ma quale sistema si avvia al boot,come scelgo?
<jester-> è grub che fa il lavoro
<jester-> lo scegli al menu di grub
<anoncn_78> quindi un normale dual boot?
<jester-> o trial o quadrial
<jester-> o penta
<anoncn_78> e grub devo modificarlo?
<jester-> no va messo su mbr e mai su partizione
<anoncn_78> quindi cosi com'è?
<jester-> non devi modificare grub in intallazione
<anoncn_78> ok,grazie per la chiarezza
<jester-> di default lo installa su mbr di sdaa cioè il primo disco
<jester-> su sda
<anoncn_78> perfetto
<anoncn_78> domani faccio il tutto
<anoncn_78> grazie ancora,speriamo bene
<jester-> ricorda la regola 4 primarie oppure 3 + estesa
<jester-> dentro alla estesa non c'è limite
<jester-> con uefi la cosa è superata si fanno quante partizioni si vuole
<jester-> tutte in fila
<anoncn_78>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<anoncn_78>                                      jester-     uefi      sostituisce i vecchi bios?
<anoncn_78> ok ok
<nannes> caosmedievale, buaha nickname originale
<nannes> (ho fatto pure rima)
<nannes> Ciao a tutti, smetto subito di spammare nel canale ufficiale di supporto :)
<krabador> nannes, ma in fondo cos'è lo spam
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-19
<pakymotesanto> c'è qualkuno che mi può spiegare come faccio a mettere ubuntu 12.04.2 lts su usb x poi installarlo?
<krabador> pakymotesanto , che OS stai usando adesso?
<pakymotesanto> ho windows vista su un pc un povecchiotto e nn mi gira bene e quindi voglio mettere ubuntu dato che ho letto che è molto veloce
<krabador> pakymotesanto spetta "molto veloce" va contestualizzato
<pakymotesanto> cioè?
<krabador> dipende sempre dall'hardware che usi
<krabador> quanta RAM hai
<pakymotesanto> 1 giga
<krabador> la versione di riferimento, su PC da 5 anni indietro , non é proprio una gazzella
<krabador> ma puoi installare derivate
<krabador> con ambiente grafico più leggero
<pakymotesanto> dimmi di preciso cosa devo scaricare e dove lo trovo
<pakymotesanto> il pc cn vista oltre ad andarmi lento ha una scheda video integrata a 128 mb
<pakymotesanto> e su internet qualsiasi tipo di video si blocca
<pakymotesanto> sai se cn ubunto ci sarebbe lo stesso problema?
<krabador> no , di base no
<krabador> ma flash
<krabador> é pesante anche su ubuntu
<pakymotesanto> che vuol dire flash?
<krabador> i video su internet
<krabador> li vedi grazie a flash
<pakymotesanto> e cosa mi consigli come sistema operativo che nn mi dia problemi
<krabador> allora , scarica la 12.04.02 dal sito ubuntu
<pakymotesanto> già fatto
<pakymotesanto> lts
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> segui questa guida per fare la penna USB
<krabador> poi la fai partire in boot
<krabador> e puoi provare il sistema operativo
<krabador> vedere già come ti ci trovi
<krabador> anche a livello prestazionale
<krabador> considerando che partendo dalla penna
<pakymotesanto> ma vista resta ugualmente?
<krabador> non é come se parte da hd
<krabador> si, solo una prova
<pakymotesanto> ok
<pakymotesanto> e se nn dovesse andare x far tornare tutto cm prima cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> pakymontesanto
<krabador> non lo installi
<krabador> é una prova
<pakymotesanto> ah ok
<pakymotesanto> grazie mille
<krabador> dopo aver fatto la penna, se la fai partire in boot, e selezioni "prova"
<krabador> viene caricata una sessione di prova
<krabador> senza cambiare niente al pc
<pakymotesanto> ok
<krabador> mi dici che CPU hai?
<pakymotesanto> dv posso vedere x dirtelo?
<krabador> il processore, non sai che processore é
<krabador> allora nel menu di vista, tasto destro su "computer" voce proprietà
<pakymotesanto> amd athlon xp, 1533 mhz 2000+
<krabador> pakymontesanto allora non ti consiglio Ubuntu
<krabador> ma lubuntu
<krabador> una derivata
<krabador> con un ambiente grafico leggero
<pakymotesanto> e lo trovo sempre sul sito di ubuntu?
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/release/
<krabador> lo trovi qui
<pakymotesanto> ma lubuntu fa utilizzare programmi come skype o msn?
<krabador> MSN non esiste piú
<krabador> e skype ovviamente si
<krabador> tutto quello che gira su ubuntu gira anche lí
<pakymotesanto> ok
<pakymotesanto> ultima domanda
<pakymotesanto> se la prova dovesse andare bene x installarlo definitivamente sul pc e toglierlo dalla chiavetta cosa dovrei fare
<pakymotesanto> logicamente eliminando vista
<krabador> fai, direttamente dalla versione di prova, partire l'installazione
<krabador> dove ti chiederà come installarlo
<pakymotesanto> e vista si elimina automaticamente
<krabador> se insieme a fianco a windows, facendo scegliere all'accensione
<krabador> oppure da solo
<krabador> se scegli la seconda
<krabador> lui polverizza vista
<krabador> e ti installa il sistema operativo
<pakymotesanto> quale conviene x farlo funzionare al massimo
<krabador> alla fine ti chiederà di riavviare
<krabador> prestazionalmente non c'è differenza
<pakymotesanto> ah ok
<krabador> essendo una nuova installazione, da solo o a fianco di win non fa molta differenza
<pakymotesanto> ok :)
<pakymotesanto> ah se lo installo nn chiede product key da comprare vero?
<krabador> ma no :D
<krabador> é assolutamente libero
<pakymotesanto> meglio così XD
<pakymotesanto> ah esce in lingua italiana o è straniero?
<krabador> é in italiano
<krabador> se la scegli come lingua durante l'installazione
<pakymotesanto> perfetto XD grazie di tutto:)
<krabador> puoi installarlo nella lingua che vuoi
<krabador> di niente
<pakymotesanto> ;)
<akis24> giorno
<mac89> salve, una domanda tanto semplice quanto complicata; molti forum e blog indicano come consigliato l'aggiornamento del kernel altrettanti però lo sconsigliano qualcuno può farmi un può di chiarezza. Grazie
<wild56> per un uso occasionale di ubuntu, mi conviene installazione su chiavetta USB?
<wild56> o è meglio virtualbox?
<wild56> tutti morti...
<mac89> wild56 non sono un esperto però ti posso dire che io con virtualbox ho avuto problemi nel trasferire file da macchina virtuale a reale
<wild56> e quindi?
<mac89> wild56 e quindi dipende da cosa devi fare
<wild56> per un uso occasionale
<mac89> wild56 ho capito che ti serve per un uso occasionale, ma l'uso occasionale comprende internet lavoro gioco programmazione...
<akis24> giorno
<nait> buondi
<mac89> salve, ho un grosso problema, volevo semplicemente aggiornare empaty ma non trovando un deb ho detto aggiungo le ppa di gnome3; naturalmente come è giusto che sia al riavvio il disastro. qualcuno sa dirmi se esiste un comando da shell per rimuovere tutti gli ultimi aggiornamenti.(utilizzo ubuntu13.04)
<mac89> non c'è un comando opposto di 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<mac89> si può esportare la lista dei pacchetti installati ed aggiornati in un file di testo? Per poter creare uno script per rimuovere e reinstallare
<jester-> mac89: si
<mac89> jester- come si fa
<jester-> spe
<jester-> mac89: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log
<jester-> mac89: sudo dpkg --set-selections < ./installed-software.log && apt-get dselect-upgrade   installa i paccheti presnti nel log
<mac89> jester- l'ultimo comando fa tutto da solo?
<mac89> si
<jester-> si
<mac89> ma la lista contiene solo gli aggiornamenti fatti ho tutti i software installati?
<jester-> comtiene tutti i deb del sistema
<jester-> mac89: la cronologia aggiornamenti la trovi nel softcenter
<mac89> jester-: si so che la cronologia la trovo nel sfcenter, non c'è un modo per restringere il campo ad oggi? Questo era il mio problema iniziale http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=560323&p=4408826#p4408826
<danielelic> Salve, se non sbaglio Adobe Reader nella versione 11 è possibile aggiungere ai proprio pdf dei commenti/testi/evidenziare/sottolineare. C'è qualcosa di simile anche per linux? Grazie
<mac89> denielelic: prova con questo https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/master-pdf-editor/
<danielelic> mac89: grazie, ma qualcosa di gratuito?
<djzoidberg> ciao a tutti
<mac89> jester-: ho provato il comando ma non funziona mi dice --set-sel... non accetta alcun argomento (sono sulla shell di ripristino)
<mac89> danielelic: prova con pdf-xchange viewer portable virtualizzato con wine io lo utilizzo su lubuntu e funziona che è una meraviglia
<danielelic> mac89: perfetto! Grazie
<mac89> danielelic: siamo qui per questo :) prego
<djzoidberg> sono confuso riguardo hostapd
<djzoidberg> chi di voi lo conosce?
<djzoidberg> e magari può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !apt | mac89
<ubot-it> mac89: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<mac89> sto risolvendo con ppa-purge vediamo se funziona
<djzoidberg> :(
<TaLaDo> djzoidberg, ci sono diverse guide in rete ad esempio questa mi pare buona: http://cberner.com/2013/02/03/using-hostapd-on-ubuntu-to-create-a-wifi-access-point/
<pasqualino> ciao io ho aggiornato ubuntu dal 12.04 al 13.04 .. solo che mi ha dato diversi problemi .. non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti .. mi esce sempre errore
<TaLaDo> pasqualino, che errore?
<pasqualino> ogni cosa che faccio mi dice che si è chiusa in modo anomalo e se voglio inviare la segnalazione
<djzoidberg> ciao TaLaDo
<djzoidberg> il mio problema è il seguente
<pasqualino> quello peggiore è l'errore nella gestione dei pacchetti per l'aggiornamento dice che non riesce a caricare gli header
<pasqualino>  TaLaDo :-)
<TaLaDo> pasqualino, cambia server in sorgenti software
<djzoidberg> eth0 configurata con ip mask e una rotta statica solo verso un host
<jester-> pasqualino: cambia server in sorgenti software
<pasqualino> non ci riesco ad entrare
<djzoidberg> poi con vpnc tirò su una vpn che mi passa anche la default route
<pasqualino> mi da errore :-)
<djzoidberg> ho bisogno poi di tirare su un ap per connettere il telefono
<djzoidberg> ma deve essere nattato con l'ip del tunnel
<pasqualino> da terminale mi da questo errore E: La riga 63 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse)
<djzoidberg> in tutti gli scenari trovati in rete abilitano bridging o forwarding ipv4 come se non ci fosse un domani
<jester-> pasqualino: hai pacioccato il file?
<jester-> controlla
<djzoidberg> :(
<djzoidberg> [11:50] <djzoidberg> in tutti gli scenari trovati in rete abilitano bridging o forwarding ipv4 come se non ci fosse un domani
<pasqualino> no jester ho seguito il tuo consiglio di aggiornare al 13.04 avevamo parlato 2 giorni fa che il pc si riavviava ... da solo e aveva la cpu e temp bassa e hai detto che poteva essere qualche aggiornamento che incasinava tutto
<jester-> pasqualino: è evidente che hai editato sources.list
<jester-> non è l'aggiornamento ma le manovre maldestre sell'user a sminchiare il sistema
<pasqualino> forse è il problema  è che come user ho messo pasqualino e questo user lo usavo  tempo fa
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> pasqualino, e cosa c'entra il nome dell'user?
<jester-> pasqualino: se non dici cosa hai combinato non si risolve
<pasqualino> infatti se apro firefox in cronologia ho i siti che vedevo prima dell'aggiornamento del 12.04
<TaLaDo> normale
<pasqualino> ho semplicemente aggiornato il sistema :-)
<TaLaDo> pasqualino, se hai aggiornato la cronologia rimane è normale
<pasqualino> haaaa asp .. tempo fa mi avevano fatto creare una partizione per la home
<Burned1> ciao a tutti
<pasqualino> può essere quello il problema  .. mi avevano detto che  era cosa buona e giusta
<pasqualino> cmq il sistema è nuovo .. ancora non ho fatto niente ...
<jester-> pasqualino: non si capisce cosa hai fatto
<djzoidberg> !quit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quit'
<djzoidberg> !exit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'exit'
<TaLaDo> ?
<jester-> pasqualino: da 12.04 a 13.04?
<pasqualino> si
<jester-> pasqualino: come
<pasqualino> jester- come mi hai consigliato te .. ho masterizzato il dvd .. e ho scelto aggiorna il sistema
<jester-> pasqualino: poi hai sacramentato sources.list?
<jester-> che da solo non lo fa
<pasqualino> non so neanche come si fa :-)
<djzoidberg> ...
<djzoidberg> finalmente in modalita utilizzabile
<pasqualino> io appena installo ubuntu
<pasqualino> seguo sempre questa guida http://marcosbox.blogspot.it/2013/04/ubuntu-1304-cosa-installare-per.html
<pasqualino> ma non ci sono arrivato perchè ha iniziato  a dare problemi subito
<jester-> pasqualino: seguire le guide ufficiali no?
<djzoidberg> ahsahshashasha
<jester-> pasqualino: reinstalla
<jester-> pasqualino: se hai la home separata non la devi far formattare
<pasqualino> non lh' fatta formattare
<jester-> pasqualino: reinstalla
<pasqualino> per sicurezza metto un altro nome utente?
<jester-> no
<jester-> o la home diventa inservibile
<jester-> pasqualino: logico che se hai danni da configurazione nella home te li tieni
<pasqualino> asp torno tra un minuto
<djzoidberg> io fare un bk generale se hai roba nella home e riformatterei tutto
<djzoidberg> a prescindere
<jester-> quoto
<jester-> solo della documenti cosi non corri il rischio di trascinarti roba cucaa
<pasqualino_> rieccomi
<pasqualino_> allora io stavo vedendo ci sono due utente pasqualino e pas-fiss ... pas-fisso era l'ultimo che usavo ... mentre pasqualino risale a un anno fa
<jester-> pasqualino_: madu
<pasqualino_> ok .. facciamo il back up che è meglio
<jester-> pasqualino_: home separata per entrambi?
<jester-> se solo uno si ccavallano
<pasqualino_> no la partizione home è la stessa
<jester-> accavallano
<jester-> no puo essere al stessa ogni user ha la sua
<djzoidberg> no jester
<jester-> djzoidberg: come no
<djzoidberg> il punto di mount /home
<djzoidberg> sicuramente lo ha in sharing
<jester-> sperem ma non credo
<djzoidberg> ma le directory ovviamente sono separate
<pasqualino_> ok ragazzi non vi impazzite .. riformatto tutto
<jester-> se ha problemi una è separata l'altro no cosi monta una sopra l'altra
<jester-> pasqualino_: lasasta la home separata
<jester-> non ti complicare la vita
<Burned1> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi? sto bisticciando con le dir e i permessi.... :/
<pasqualino_> non ho capito
<jester-> !qualcuno | pasqualino_
<ubot-it> pasqualino_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !qualcuno | Burned1
<ubot-it> Burned1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Burned1> :)
<Burned1> ah!
<jester-> Burned1: permessi at minchiam nella home?
<Burned1> nono, ho un server 12.04
<Burned1> con ltsp installato
<Burned1> dovrei creare una dir
<Burned1> con dentro le dir dei vari utenti ltsp
<Burned1> e ogni dir deve avere lettura e scrittura ad un solo utente
<Burned1> non ci riesco :(
<jester-> !permessi | Burned1
<ubot-it> Burned1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<pasqualino> rieccomi .. jster- una domanda rapida rapida ... se io formato e uso solo la partizione dove io ho installato ubuntu e non uso la partizione home (e neanche la formatto) poi posso accedere ai file della partizione  home
<pasqualino> jester-
<pasqualino> perchè fondamentalmente io ho tutti i dati nella partizione home e fare un back up ... è un pò una rogna
<jester-> pasqualino: avendo gia partizionato dovrai fare a mano
<jester-> pasqualino: se nella home hai casini te li trascini
<jester-> pasqualino: solo ubuntu sul disco?
<pasqualino> no io voglio solo vedere la partizione home
<jester-> pasqualino: ??
<pasqualino> come disco normale in modo che posso prendere i file che mi servono
<jester-> ??
<pasqualino> allora io ho la partizione dove c'è windows e ubuntu me la fa vedere
<Burned1> grazie jester- , ci sbatto ancora due nasate, al max torno piangendo + tardi :P
<jester-> pasqualino: per il primo user avevi la home separata?
<pasqualino> mi sembra di si
<jester-> ti sembra
<djzoidberg> ahahahahaha
<pasqualino> il computer ha un anno e mezzo ed ha sempre avuto la partizione separata
<djzoidberg> dai fidati, se hai backuppato tutto
<djzoidberg> fai prima a sperimentare
<djzoidberg> supponiamo tu abbia 3 partizioni
<djzoidberg> root
<jester-> pasqualino: che sdxx è la home
<djzoidberg> home
<djzoidberg> e swap
<pasqualino> djzoidberg .... era per evitare di fare il backup visto che ho i dati tutti sull'altra partizione
<CappyT> salve ragazzi =)
<pasqualino> si ho 3 partizioni
<djzoidberg> ora reinstalla indicando solo root
<djzoidberg> e swap
<jester-> pasqualino: il backup è sempre indispensabile
<djzoidberg> e non toccare la partizione home
<pasqualino> giusto djzoiberg
<djzoidberg> poi te la monti e ci leggi dentro
<jester-> è piu facile che gli si accavallano 2 home
<djzoidberg> quindi durante i wizard
<pasqualino> la dovrebbe leggere tranquillamente giusto
<djzoidberg> si
<pasqualino> jester- perchè si dovrebbero accavallare ...
<djzoidberg> incolla un "sudo fdisk -l"
<CappyT> Vi pongo un piccolo quesito... ho un enorme carico, sia di pagine PHP che Statiche e volevo passare da apache a nginx, che è molto più prestante... il problema è che non ho mai hardenizzato un server nginx, è facile come un server apache?
<djzoidberg> secondo me hai bisogno di un loadbalncer
<djzoidberg> non di togliere apache
<jester-> pasqualino: fa vedere la risposta la comando mount
<CappyT> il problema è che abbiamo veramente tanto carico e apache mangia molte risorse...
<jester-> !paste | pasqualino
<ubot-it> pasqualino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<djzoidberg> ma anche un'altro web server
<djzoidberg> scrive come apache2 tutte le connesioni sul kernel
<CappyT> non è il kernel il problema...
<pasqualino> ora sono su un altro pc .... che sto per uscire
<djzoidberg> quanto riesci a guadagnare 10? 20? 30? 100? connesioni in più?
<CappyT> è che apache quando arriva a 2000 richieste inizia a usare 4GB di ram
<djzoidberg> e qual'è?
<CappyT> e la cpu in maniere spropositate
<jester-> tanto lavoro tante risorse
<djzoidberg> si per ognuna di quelle connessioni apre una sessione TCP sul kernel
<djzoidberg> se la stora in ram
<djzoidberg> e la processa
<djzoidberg> credi di risolvere il problema usando un'altro webserver?
<jester-> serve tanta tana ram
<CappyT> ho avuto nginx in passato, come proxy server davanti ad apache
<djzoidberg> arriverai a 2100 connesioni se fai un fine tuning ad hoc
<CappyT> sembrava davvero indistruttibile
<djzoidberg> ma valo lo stesso per apache
<djzoidberg> io lavoro nel networking
<djzoidberg> e le aziende
<djzoidberg> non tunano i server
<CappyT> perfino sotto DDoS da 400mbit rispondevamo bene alle richieste
<djzoidberg> ma fanno bilanciamento
<djzoidberg> hw o sw
<CappyT> sfortunatamente, non siamo un'azienda, io sono un sistemista linux da soli 3 anni, nel mio piccolo progetto videoludico...
<djzoidberg> mmmm
<CappyT> e oltre alla poca esperienza, non abbiamo le risorse per un load balancer
<CappyT> (viviamo già di donazioni)
<djzoidberg> zeus?
<djzoidberg> zeus dovrebbe essere una distro unix
<CappyT> volevo cercare di non usare una distro a cui non sono familiare =/
<djzoidberg> che parco macchine hai a disposizione?
<djzoidberg> solo un server?
<CappyT> abbiamo 1 sola macchina. questa: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex10
<CappyT> è installato sopra VMWare ESXi Hypervisor v5
<CappyT> la macchina oltre al listino ha in più: 1 Disco SSD da 240GB (dove c'è anche la macchina del WebServer), 32 IP allocabili (per le vm)
<CappyT> e abbiamo 1 Gbit di banda, full burst
<djzoidberg> mmm
<djzoidberg> io col web server non posso aiutarti
<djzoidberg> se vuoi passare da apache a ngi
<djzoidberg> posso solo dirti che non credo dipenda più di tanto dal web server e che forse dovresti avere un altro approccio
<CappyT> boh... non saprei che soluzione attuare... ho letto molto su internet... nginx fa il culo ad apache
<CappyT> in termini di prestazione
<djzoidberg> allora non posso aiutarti :( mi spiace
<djzoidberg> per deformazione professionale avrei bilanciato
<djzoidberg> ma non ho esperienza
<djzoidberg> con i webserver a tal punto
<CappyT> varnish? potrei cacharci i contenuti statici
<djzoidberg> (tomcat?)
<CappyT> D= tomcat? dicono che le cose fatte in java sono le peggiori
<CappyT> e i nostri giochi hostati sono la prova vivente (minecraft)
<djzoidberg> ahahahaha
<djzoidberg> no davvero server qualcuno che sa di cosa sta parlando :D io per lavoro mi fermo al layer 4 della pila iso/osi
<djzoidberg> arrivo al 7 solo per ssl offload e altri dettagli
<CappyT> =/ eh beh, ti ringrazio comunque...
<djzoidberg> ma non so da dove partire
<CappyT> io quelle cose non le guardo nemmeno, dovrei saperele
<CappyT> *saperle, ma non ho tempo per impararle
<djzoidberg> comprendo il problema tempo
<CappyT> devo tenere aggiornate 25 macchine virtuali e cercare di non far crashare nei modi più brutali apache
<djzoidberg> ahahahahaha è un impressa
<djzoidberg> ahahahahaha è un impresa
<CappyT> e finire di sviluppare naturalmente i nuovi client di gioco
<CappyT> tornando al problema... lighthttpd? non l'hai mai usato? =/
<djzoidberg> no ho usato solo apache2, httpd (che per me potrebbero essere la stessa cosa)
<djzoidberg> e cmq credo che le versioni light siano leggere per gli utenti
<djzoidberg> non potenti in termini di servizio
<CappyT> si, per i VPS per esempio...
<CappyT> potrei fare la cagata del secolo, ma proverò a fare varnish + nginx + apache2 insieme... Varnish che fa la cache dei file statici (skins), nginx che serve le pagine html e fa da "muro" anti ddos ad apache e apache che serve i php...
<CappyT> in modo che distribuisco le richieste, tra i vari webserver...
<djzoidberg> potrebbe funzionare
<djzoidberg> come potrebbe essere distruttivo
<djzoidberg> inutile dirti che in ambiente di produzione (parlo di clienti realmente enormi) i cache server sono cluster di macchine a parte
<djzoidberg> e dedicati
<accendino> giorno a tutti
<djzoidberg> ora riproporziona per la tua realtà
<djzoidberg> senza sottodimensionare le macchine
<djzoidberg> ciao accendino
<accendino> ciao djzoidberg
<accendino> io non so se mi potete aiutare
<djzoidberg> CappyT ma hai installato i vmware tools?
<djzoidberg> non vorrei che la / le VM non siano nella situazione ottimale
<accendino> devo installare i driver della scheda di rete ethernet tp link tf3239dl dal terminale sul un firewall linux ipcop dal cd  e non riesco a capire che comando inserire
<accendino> potreste aiutarmi o devo vedere altrove ?
<accendino> grazie lo stesso anticipatamente
<jester-> accendino: driver su un firewall?
<accendino> jester il cavo è collegato ma la spia è rossa
<jester-> accendino: cosa centra il firewall
<accendino> sto creando una piccola intranet
<TaLaDo> accendino, non è che stai confondendoti con un router?
<djzoidberg> no no
<djzoidberg> ipcop
<djzoidberg> è una distro
<jester-> accendino: la scheda eth funza o no
<djzoidberg> che funge come un firewall
<accendino> la scheda eth è nuovissima
<djzoidberg> red zone = outside
<accendino> ok
<accendino> grazie lo stesso
<djzoidberg> blu zone = wireless
<TaLaDo> allora qui non c'è supporto per quella distro
<jester-> e che centriamo noi con la distro particolare
<djzoidberg> green zone = inside
<accendino> mica per caso mi sapreste indicare dove andare?
<djzoidberg> yellow zone = DMZ
<jester-> accendino: su irc o sito della distro
<djzoidberg> accendino fai divendare la ethernet
<djzoidberg> una green
<accendino> su irc possibilmente
<djzoidberg> e prova a collegarla su internet per i driver
<djzoidberg> per il resto non ti posso aiutare di pià
<djzoidberg> più
<accendino> dal sito mi vogliono far fare il corso a pagamento
<TaLaDo> lol
<accendino> dj zoidberg
<accendino> non mi posso collegare a internet
<accendino> la scheda non va
<djzoidberg> perché sicuramente è nella redzone
<djzoidberg> e dovresti fare le policy prima
<accendino> si
<djzoidberg> mettina in green
<djzoidberg> e dovrebbe andare
<djzoidberg> l'ho usata 10 minuti quella distro
<accendino> non riesco ad accedere neanche collegandomi al modem col cavo
<accendino> ogni scheda ha il cd coi driver
<djzoidberg> mi dispiace non ho skill a sufficienza per aiutarti
<djzoidberg> io avevo una vm ipcop
<djzoidberg> e tutte le ethernet le ha riconosciute
<djzoidberg> senza driver
<djzoidberg> o installazioni
<djzoidberg> mi pare sia una red-hat customizzata
<accendino> queste sono 10/100
<accendino> sisi
<djzoidberg> cerca la distro originale e poi vai su un forum per quella distro
<djzoidberg> sorry
<accendino> capito grazie
<accendino> staziono un pò
<djzoidberg> k
<djzoidberg> CappyT ci sei?
<djzoidberg> ma veniamo a me
<djzoidberg> . . .
<djzoidberg> hostapd con nat sul un tunnel ipsec?
<djzoidberg> scenario:
<djzoidberg> eth0 con ip e netmask (no default gw)
<djzoidberg> rotta statica verso un ip fuori dalla eth0
<djzoidberg> vpnc che si connette all'ip della rotta statica
<djzoidberg> tunnel con x rotte + default route
<CappyT> scusate, sono stato assente
<djzoidberg> fuck!
<djzoidberg> kickato per flooding
<djzoidberg> :(
<CappyT> lol
<CappyT> cmq ora ci sono, scusami per prima, ma mirc non mi segna i nuovi messaggi
<TaLaDo> djzoidberg, se devi chiaccherare ti consiglio di entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat  qui solo supporto :)
<djzoidberg> ti pare che stia chiacchierando
<djzoidberg> ?
<djzoidberg> ho chiesto supporto per uno scenario ben preciso
<djzoidberg> e sto aiutando come e dove posso
<TaLaDo> ok era solo un consiglio camomillati :)
<djzoidberg> (descrivendo lo scenario sono stato kickato per flooding, e queste, sono chiacchiere)
<djzoidberg> CappyT tornando a noi
<djzoidberg> hai installato i vmware tools
<djzoidberg> sulla tua macchina ubuntu?
<djzoidberg> ti assicuro che su nodi ESXi quei cosi fanno miracoli
<djzoidberg> sudo aptitude install gcc build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` -y
<djzoidberg> come requisiti prima dell'installazione
<foo_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi come fare a montare in lettura e scrittura con utilizzando samba ?
<djzoidberg> sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<djzoidberg> alla fine del file
<djzoidberg> [nome dello sharing]
<djzoidberg> comment = quello che vuoi
<djzoidberg> available = yes
<djzoidberg> browsable = yes
<djzoidberg> public = yes
<djzoidberg> writable = yes
<djzoidberg> read only = no
<djzoidberg> quest ok = yes
<djzoidberg> path = /il/tuo/percorso
<djzoidberg> create mask = 0777
<djzoidberg> directory mask = 0777
<djzoidberg> security = none
<djzoidberg> così non sbagli
<djzoidberg> : )
<djzoidberg> salvi
<djzoidberg> poi sudo server smbd restart
<djzoidberg> sudo service nmbd restart
<djzoidberg> spero ti sia d'aiuto foo_o
<djzoidberg> spero ti sia d'aiuto foo_
<djzoidberg> faccio io una domanda agli utenti ora
<djzoidberg> che software IRC usate?
<djzoidberg> sono permessi DCC ?
<nannes> !invio | djzoidberg, ottimo aiutare gli utenti, ma per queste cose è preferibile pastebin
<ubot-it> djzoidberg, ottimo aiutare gli utenti, ma per queste cose è preferibile pastebin: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nannes> !cidberg, i DCC li puoi accordare in PV con gli utentinel canale di sup
<nannes> tes
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nannes> *ma non* nel canale di supporto
<nannes> e niente materiale protetto da copyright
<djzoidberg> nannes: pastebin?
<djzoidberg> nannes: la domanda era, conoscete un client che supporta DCC
<nannes> djzoidberg: il pastebin è riferito all'aiuto su smb
<djzoidberg> nannes: non so cosa sia pastebin
<djzoidberg> O_O
<TaLaDo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> comunque la maggior parte dei client irc supporta DCC.. niente di difficile da trovare
<djzoidberg> quassel
<nannes> Sembrava che stessi chiedendo il permesso di fare DCC in questo chan
<djzoidberg> di default su kde non lo supporta
<djzoidberg> no no, non mi permetterei mai
<nannes> anyway, google has the answer to your question
<djzoidberg> rieccomi
<foo_> djzoidberg, grazie mille ecco dove era il file di configurazione :D
<accendino> debbo staccare per un pò buon proseguimento a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<djzoidberg> ciao
<Antonio_> Buongiorno,
<Antonio_> Vorrei chiedere una informazione riguardo la password di ubuntu one
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Antonio_> Quale sarebbe la password relativa allo sblocco di ubuntu one?
<cristian_c> Antonio_, che è successo?
<Antonio_> La stessa cosa mi sta sucedendo con la registrazione a ubuntu center software. e cioe'...
<cristian_c> Antonio_, registrazine?
<cristian_c> *registrazione
<cristian_c> Antonio_, devi scaricare programmi a pagamento dal software center?
<Antonio_> no
<cristian_c> lol
<Antonio_> explain me lol
<cristian_c> Antonio_, allora non occorre nessuna registrazione al software center
<Antonio_> perche' non mi fa entrare allora
<cristian_c> Antonio_, mai usato password sul software center
<cristian_c> Antonio_, che cosa intendi?
<Antonio_> allora sto sbagliando qualcosa eppure per entrambe le applicazioni software center che ubunt one mi chiede lo sblocco
<akis24> cristian_c: forse gli richiede la pass del portachiavi ecc  ?
<Antonio_> mi compare una maschera in cui mi chiede la unlock keyring
<cristian_c> Antonio_, sei su unity?
<cristian_c> ah, ma non è di ubuntu one o software center
<Antonio_> non so rispondere
<cristian_c> ma quella di sistema
<Antonio_> bene, allora dovrebbe essere quella uguale alla password che uso per installare programmi giusto?
<akis24> Antonio_: si prova con quella
<Antonio_> ci ho provato e non funziona
<akis24> Antonio_:  che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Antonio_> l`ultima e anche aggiornata
<akis24> 13.04 allora
<Antonio_> precisamente
<akis24> Antonio_: allora se apri il software center che ti chiede esattamente ?
<Antonio_> un momento perfavore
<Antonio_> sulla schermata di connect to ubuntu software, una volta digitato id e password mi riappare una schermata con inserisci la chiave per sbloccare cosa? non l`ho capito
<akis24> Antonio_:  allora facciamo con calma sei su ubuntu installata su hard-disk giusto ?
<Antonio_> certamente
<akis24> Antonio_:  credo di aver capito ma se non hai fatto la registrazione su " ubuntu one " come vuoi che acceda ?
<akis24> https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/ dagli un occhiata  se ti riferisci a questo
<Antonio_> il problema e` cominciato proprioo da li, dove ho sbagliato secondo te?
<akis24> Antonio_:  altra cosa è ubuntu software center
<Antonio_> secondo me sono legate
<akis24> Antonio_:  no
<Antonio_> mmmh ho capito, se tu intendi scaricare il software sono d`accordo ma se entri nel riquadro che ti propone di avere le notizie sui nuovi programmi o altro  credo di si
<akis24> Antonio_:  le notizie sono accessibili credo il software dopo la registrazione dell'account
<Burned1> jester-, ho risolto
<Burned1> grazie!
<akis24> Antonio_: ma ti ripeto se devi installare programmi relativi a ubuntu apri il software center o synaptic
<Antonio_> devo aver sbagliato quindi qualcosa con la prima registrazione allora
<Antonio_> Guarda ho appena provato ad installare file zilla, tutto ok.. paswrd sistema insatallazione partita. Ubuntu one problemi su problemi
<akis24> Antonio_:  hai dimenticato di configurare account su " ubuntu one "
<Antonio_> probabile, provero a rivedere la cosa con calma. Grazie per ora, ma devo staccare, non manchera` occasione di risentirci
<akis24> Antonio_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/UbuntuOne
<Antonio_> ok ciao
<Infrid64> ciao a tutti
<djzoidberg> io ho ancora la mia questione irrisolta con hostapd, qualcuno che lo conosce bene?
<Antonio_> akis24: ho risolto resettando la password
<akis24> Antonio_:  bene
<Urca> ho un problema con la connessione ethernet di ubuntu! prima avevo windows e quando collegavo il cavo dovevo inserire user e pass! ora su ubuntu quando inserisco il cavo mi dice che è connesso, SENZA chiedermi username e pass! Ovviamente internet non funziona! come risolvo!?
<Antonio_> akis24: Grazie comunque per il supporto, parlando mi si sono chiarite le idee. A presto!
<Urca> akis24: ne sai qualcosa?
<akis24> :)
<krabador> Urca, che modem hai ?
<Urca> krabador: d link
<krabador> Urca, è utile indicare il modello
<Urca> krabador: mo sono collegato da un altro posto.... quale è la logica alla base?
<akis24> Urca: devi usare network manager e usare username e password se no non navighi
<krabador> Urca, hai una connessione a consumo?
<Urca> akis24: io sono andato su "connessione di rete"--> sicurezza 802.1.x --> ho messo username e pass! ma non mi va internet cmq
<Urca> krabador: si
<krabador> Urca, non devi andare infatti su "sicurezza 802..1.x"
<akis24> Urca:  se usi il cavo ... è diverso  dicci che cosa usi wifi o cavo ?
<akis24> scusa krabador  ..
<Urca> akis24: ho scritto ethernet
<Urca> krabador: cosa devo fare dunque?
<krabador> Urca, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<krabador> seguire la sezione DSL
<Urca> grazie krabador !
<krabador> Urca, di niente
<djzoidberg> hostapd?
<djzoidberg> anyone?
<djzoidberg> :(
<krabador> djzoidberg, this is the italian support channel, for english support, #ubuntu
<nessuno> lol
<djzoidberg> lo so
<krabador> !chat | nessuno
<ubot-it> nessuno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !lol | cristian_c
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lol'
<cristian_c> lol
<kino77> avrei una domanda da fare?
<kino77> sono un completo neofita
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kino77> devo installare ubuntu 13.04 senza togliere la 12.10 ho inserito il dvd seguito la guida ma al riavvio nel GRUB 2 nn trovo la voce relativa ad ubuntu 13.04 ma posso solo scegliere tra 12.10 e win 8 cosaq ho sbagliato???
<akis24> kino77: dipende da dove hai installato grub in fase di installazione  forse l'hai messo sulla partizione dove hai installato la 13.04
<akis24> kino77: comunque ti basta anche aggiornare grub sulla distro attiva per vedere la 13.04
<akis24> kino77:   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<djzoidberg> You're here because the channel you tried to enter has join throttling (+j).  There may be a clonebot attack in progress, or just unusually heavy interest. Please leave this channel and try again. Your channel may also be "identified-only" (+r); join #please_register for more information. If you need help, message a freenode staffer or email support@freenode.net. Thanks!
<djzoidberg> ottimo!
<kino77> ma quando mi dice ''device per l'installazine del boot loader cosa devo selezioanare???
<akis24> kino77: il disco su cui installi esempio : sta installando su sda2  grub va' sda
<eugenio> ciao a tutti, come faccio a attivare il plug-in java su chromium?
<kino77> se sto installando su un apartizione che mi chiama dev\sda9 devo mettere come device per il boot loader dev\sda9...???
<akis24> kino77:  dovrebbe andare a sostituire quello che hai installato con ubuntu 12.10
<akis24> [17:15:35] <akis24> kino77: comunque ti basta anche aggiornare grub sulla distro attiva per vedere la 13.04
<akis24> kino77:  ora ti si avvia la 12.10 giusto ?
<kino77> si
<kino77> nel menu c e ubuntu poi ubuntu opzioni avanzate e win 8
<akis24> kino77:  allora avvia la 12.10 e una volta avviata da terminale dai sudo update-grub poi riavvii e dovresti vedere anche la 13.04
<kino77> ci riprovo
<akis24> kino77: aspetta ...
<kino77> sono fermo.....
<akis24> kino77: aspetta qualcuno piu' esperto non vorrei che con winz 8 ci fossero problemi ...
<osvaldo_> Non riesco a formattare una penna usb. Ho provato invano prima col gestore dischi e poi da terminale. Da terminale mi dice "File system in sola lettura while setting up superblock".
<kino77> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 affianco a 12.10 e win 8 tutto ok ma al riavvio del pc nel GRUB nn vedo la voce relativa a ubuntu 13.04 cosa devo fare???
<eugenio> chromium mi dice che Java(TM) è stato bloccato perchè non aggiornato, in realtà io ho scaricato JDK ultima versione
<jester-> eugenio: open?
<cristian_c> kino77, che iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> *file
<eugenio> cristian_c, in realtà no
<cristian_c> ?
<eugenio> cristian_c, jre-7u25-linux-x64.tar.gz
<jester-> cristian_c: hai messo le java da softwarecenter?
<cristian_c> io?
<jester-> eugenio: e dove le hai prese
<eugenio> jester-, dal diavolo: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk7-downloads-1880260.html
<cristian_c> osvaldo_, uhm
<jester-> eugenio: avrai fatto casino installando. usa il ppa
<cristian_c> kino77, no pvt
<jester-> eugenio: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester->  sudo apt-get update
<jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer
<jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<eugenio> jester-, non c'è da fare molto casino, scompatti in una dir
<eugenio> nel caso c'è da settare le alternatives
<kino77> ok
<cristian_c> osvaldo_, mi è venuta un'idea
<jester-> eugenio: e poi?
<eugenio> per il browser c'è da fare il link simbolico alla libreria e basta
<kino77> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> kino77, le altre?
<jester-> eugenio:  mi pare un po piu complesso facendo a mano, lavoro che poi farà l'intaller che uno script e te le tiene pure aggornate
<jester-> eugenio: ma di fatto non funzano
<eugenio> jester-, forse mi sfugge qualcosa su dove stanno i plugin di chromium
<jester-> eugenio: java sul como funza a dovere
<jester-> sul cromo
<kino77> cosa intendi con le altre??
<jester-> e non vedo perché non usare il ppa
<kino77> quelal di 12.10?
<jester-> è uno dei pochi affidabili
<eugenio> jester-, chromium mi dice:  Java(TM) è stato bloccato perchè non aggiornato...
<cristian_c> kino77, sì
<jester-> eugenio: e 4 usa il ppa
<jester-> o stai li a vedere cromo a cui non garbano quelle installate
<kino77> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64
<eugenio> jester-, se scelgo eseguilo questa volta mi da: Impossibile caricare Java Plug-in 1.7.0_25
<cristian_c> kino77, uefi o bios?
<jester-> madu
<eugenio> jester-, ok, cercavo però di capire
<jester-> eugenio: ma leggi o cosa
<cristian_c> kino77, hai disattivato uefi?
<kino77> bios perche ho cambiato disco
<kino77> si
<kino77> ho montato un SSD
<eugenio> jester-, sembra che veda il nuovo plugin, ma non lo carica...sarà qualcosa sulla sicurezza o simili???
<cristian_c> kino77, forse il problema è quello
<cristian_c> kino77, ma il bios (o uefi) non è installato sul disco
<cristian_c> kino77, ma sulla scheda madre
<cristian_c> se cambi disco, non cambia niente
<kino77> si ma se lascio uefi col disco sostituito nn va
<cristian_c> kino77, eh, quello è un altro problema
<kino77> o meglio il riconoscimento del sistema operativo
<kino77> nn quaglia col disco sostituito
<kino77> ma nn capisco la relazione
<jester-> kino77: ma fai pertire il disco normale al boot
<jester-> partire
<kino77> perche se metto 13.04 nn la veo nel grub
<kino77> ho sbagliato l installazione??
<jester-> perc hè partio col disco sbagliato
<cristian_c> secono me la iso della 13.04 è fatta per uefi
<cristian_c> *secondo
<jester-> dalla 12,10 è anche per uefi
<jester-> 64bit
<cristian_c> jester-, ma anche la 64 bit
<jester-> solo 64 bit
<cristian_c> kino77, la live riesci ad avviarla?
<kino77> si
<jester-> in effetti un pc con uefi è 64 bit visto che è revente
<jester-> recente
<cristian_c> kino77, magari un duso fdisk -l aiuta
<cristian_c> *sudo
<kino77> ma normalmente se installi
<kino77> una versione aggiuntiva cosa succede??
<kino77> si vede nel GRUB?
<cristian_c> dipende
<jester-> kino77: di default grub si installa su sda
<cristian_c> kino77, lancia una live
<kino77> ma nn e che sbaglio le impostazioni di installazione??
<jester-> salvo indicazione diversa quindi te lo ha messo sul disco normale
<eugenio> jester-, giusto per dire...ho fatto con PPA, solo che chromium ancora non funziona
<jester-> che poi deve partire al boot
<jester-> eugenio: che cromo hai messo
<jester-> eugenio: firefox funza?
<eugenio> jester-, firefox già funzionava con l'istallazione fatta a manina da me
<jester-> eugenio: hai tolto l'installazione manuale precedente?
<kino77> dicevi lancio una live
<jester-> eugenio: non so e agli altri cromo funzia, rinomina  la cartella .config nella home
<cristian_c> kino77, sì
<kino77> ok fatto
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> kino77: hai provato a fare boot dal disco normale?
<cristian_c> kino77, sudo fdisk -l
<kino77> in che senso dal disco normale??
<jester-> kino77: ho sbagliato a capire o hai installato un ssd
<kino77> si
<jester-> e al boot parte quello
<kino77> ma gia 4 mesi fa
<kino77> allora tolto disco originale con su win 8
<kino77> e ho reinstallato win 8 su ssd
<kino77> poi ho messo ubuntu
<jester-> kino77: installando la 13.04 ha installato grub sul disco normale se non hai indicato diversamente. quindi la boot quello deve partire
<kino77> ma ho un disco solo
<jester-> kino77: ne hai uno o due di dischi
<kino77> ho sostituito l hd sata con un SSD
<kino77> ho un disco solo
<jester-> capì
<kino77> quello che chiedevo e se ho sbagliato ad impostare qualcosa in fase di installazione
<jester-> kino77: hai nache altra ubuntu installata?
<jester-> anche
<kino77> se il boot loader l ho messo nel posto sbagliato
<kino77> 12.10
<jester-> kino77: e la 12.1o si avvia?
<kino77> perfetta
<jester-> kino77: riavvia la 12.10
<jester-> kino77: 13.04 installata senza errori?
<eugenio> jester-, tutta la .config o solo la dir chromium
<jester-> eugenio: anche solo la chromium
<kino77> si pefetta
<jester-> kino77: avvia in 12,10 reinstalla e aggiorna grub
<jester-> se è installata bene la vede
<kino77> come lo aggiorno il GRUB??
<kino77> diciamo che la 13.04 e installata correttamente
<jester-> sudo install-grub /dev/sda  e poi sudo update-grub
<kino77> visto che l ho gia fatto 2 volte
<eugenio> jester-, nulla, neanche così
<jester-> kino77: ma prima verifica con prted -l se il disco è sda o altro
<jester-> eugenio: stesso sito ff va?
<eugenio> si
<eugenio> jester-, non gli gusta a chromium la libnpjp2.so
<kino77> la partizione dove ho installato 13.04??
<jester-> eugenio: puoi dare il link al sito che verifichaimo?
<jester-> chiamo*
<jester-> kino77: non la partizione la il disco
<jester-> se è sda o altro
<kino77> tutto il disco??
<kino77> nn e solo sda
<eugenio> jester-, http://www.java.com/it/download/testjava.jsp
<jester-> kino77: trattandosi di ssd non si mai
<kino77> ho su win 8
<kino77> ho un aparte in NTFS
<jester-> eugenio: stesso errore
<kino77> una*
<jester-> eugenio: è obsoleto
<jester-> eugenio: è cromo buggato
<eugenio> ah ecco
<eugenio> jester-, sounds good
<eugenio> jester-, nel senso che non dipende dal mio pc
<jester-> eugenio: no
<jester-> non vanno neanche a e
<jester-> pur avendo l'ultima oracle installata
<eugenio> jester-, aspetteremo il prox rilascio di chromium....cmq è qualche mese che non funziona più
<jester-> eugenio: con ff no problem
<eugenio> jester-, infatti visto
<eugenio> almeno uno dei due funzia
<jester-> eugenio: il tanto propagandato chromo è un po una ciofeca
<eugenio> jester-, si
<eugenio> jester-, tanto alla fine si usa quel che passa il convento
<eugenio> jester-, ciao ci sentiamop
<jester-> per forza
<jester-> cià
<eugenio> jester-, ciao ciao
<kino77> faccio l update?
<jester-> kino77: è sda?
<kino77> una parte e sda
<kino77> l altra e ntfs
<jester-> kino77: ok prova a dare: sudo update-grub e vedi subito se lo trova
<kino77> mi da tutta un aserie di trovato...
<jester-> la vedi la 13,04?
<kino77> trovato ubuntu 13.04 813.049 su \dev\sda9
<kino77> e poi fatto
<jester-> kino77: riavvia
<kino77> e fu cosi che nn parti piu nulla aahaahahahahahaha
<jester-> se è grub della 12,04 è nel menu altrimenti va reinstallato grub
<kino77> c e e parte
<kino77> aggiunta
<cristian_c> lol
<kino77> in fondo
<jester-> kino77: riavvia che male che vada è come prima
<kino77> sto usando la 13.04
<cristian_c> ciumbia
<kino77> e sembrerebbe che funzioni tutto
<jester-> kino77: è comparsa?
<kino77> si si
<jester-> kino77: non aveva installato grub della 13.04
<kino77> ho sempre lo stesso problema che aveo con la 12.10
<kino77> la luminosita
<kino77> che nella 12.10 avevo risolto
<kino77> nn si vede una mazza
<kino77> devo alzarla manualmente da tastiera
<jester-> fai come nella 12.10
<jester-> kino77: facile che hai aggiunto una stringa a grub
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> ma lo devi fare nella 12,10
<kino77> si
<mirkoz> ciao, qualcuno di voi sa se partizionando con lo strumento del live cd di ubuntu i file vengono spostati prima di ridurre una partizione o vengono persi?
<jester-> mirkoz: se ntfs devi prima deframmentarla, poi i file rimangono dove sono
<mirkoz> si è ntfs... è frammentata allo 0%, posso procedere? o se ad esempio riduco di 15 gb e in quei 15 gb c'era qualcosa questi dati vanno persi?
<jester-> mirkoz: si arrangia giparted
<mirkoz> perfetto grazie mille :)
<cristian_c> mirkoz, che winz?
<anoncn_78> sera
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,     ciao,dai un'occhiata a questo per favore? Mi servirebbe un consiglio per sistemare le cose:   http://imagebin.org/261879
<cristian_c_> -,-
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, ti ho salutato tante volte, non corrisposto :P
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, spiega il problema
<anoncn_78> entro in Xchat in automatico,ma magari non controllo la room...scusa
<anoncn_78> problema è che volevo installare un secondo OS,accanto a ubuntu,ma non posso fare altre primarie,ne allargare la estesa senza spostare la home
<anoncn_78> come sistemo le cose senza formattare???
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, quante primarie ci sono nell'estesa?
<anoncn_78> neanche una
<cristian_c_> lol
<anoncn_78> e non so perchè la home è fuori dall'estesa,come primaria
<anoncn_78> errore mio in fase di installazione
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, perché hai la partizione /boot separata?
<kino77> scusate stavo applicando la correzione sulla luminosita
<cristian_c_> mi sembra uno spreco
<anoncn_78> perchè ho seguito una guida da 4 soldi x installare
<kino77> ma con  13.04 nn cambia
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, il wiki no, eh? -,-
<kino77> avete idee da suggerire???
<anoncn_78> ho provato,ma faccio altri casini
<cristian_c_> kino77, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, meglio il wiki che guide prese a caso sul web
<anoncn_78> già!!
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, la partizione di boot separata è uno spreco, a meno di esigenze particolari
<anoncn_78> posso eliminarla,è solo 148 mb
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, se la elimini poi come fai?
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, dovrebbe essere dentro la /
<anoncn_78> a me interessa non perdere la home
<cristian_c_> ma tu l'hai separata
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, e hai sprecato una primaria
<kino77> mi ha fatto modificare con un editor di testo il grub
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, non hai capito
<kino77> ho aggiunto una linea e messo un # ad un altra
<davide_> raga, esiste un progr..per mandare sms gratis con ubuntu
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, la cartella boot è indispensabile al sistema
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, il problema è che l'hai separata
<kino77> salvato e poi aggiornato con sudo update-grub
<cristian_c_> !dettagli | kino77
<ubot-it> kino77: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<anoncn_78> si,io intendevo eliminarla e ricreare installando il OS,ma senza perdere la home
<cristian_c_> davide_, è la cinquantesima volta che lo domandi
<kino77> riavviato nulla sempre buoi totale
<anoncn_78> è possibile?
<cristian_c_> kino77, fornisci dettagli
<kino77> posso darti il link
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, se elimini la boot, come la recuperi?
<davide_> scusa. ma rientro dal lavoro, da 3 mesi..non ricordo
<kino77> dove ho trovato le istruzioni che ho seguit
<kino77> o
<cristian_c_> kino77, guida farlocca presa sul web?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    reinstallare ubuntu,mantenendo solo la mia home? è possibile?
<cristian_c_> davide_, ma veramente , sei sempre a chiederlo
<kino77> e la stessa che ho seguito per 12.10
<kino77> ed e andata benissimo
<davide_> si per capire se esiste......o no!!
<cristian_c_> davide_, se non è nei repo, questo è il chan sbagliato per chiederlo
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, ok
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, fai così
<kino77> notebook hp 650 con ubuntu 13.04 quando parte la luminosita e zero
<davide_> dove lo chiedo
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, reinstalli ubuntu formattando la partizione /
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, elimini la partizione /boot
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, mentre la partizione /home la lasci intatta
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   quindi per prima cosa creo una logica?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    vorrei ubuntu,con la home in estesa,e poi dentro estesa un altra partizione da 25 gb x altro OS
<anoncn_78> e lasciare la home in comune per i 2 sistemi
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, a questo punto, io non starei a complicarmi la vita
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, ma eliminando la boot, recuperi una primaria
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, senza smadonnare
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    giusto,ma la boot la ricreo come logica dentro la estesa,prima della swap,giusto?
<davide_> exit
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, stai facendo confusione
<anoncn_78> cristian_c     Si,temo tu abbia ragione .:(
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, semplicemente, eliminala e basta
<anoncn_78> cristian_c  non è meglio eliminare la partizione estesa e la /boot e rifare tutto? Ho anche quel 1mb vuoto in estesa
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, se uno non separa la home, questa è contenuta all'interno di /
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, hai ragione
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, potresti farlo, dato che non hai partizioni ntfs al suo interno
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, però i dati stanno fuori dall'estesa
<anoncn_78> cristian_c     ok,quindi elimino tutto,da /boot a estesa,lascio la /home e il mio disco ntfs
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   si,la /home resta fuori estesa,pazienza
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   adesso mi spieghi come devo creare la nuova partizione?
<anoncn_78> logica?
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, rifai la estesa
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    ok,poi la swap e poi la /?
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, poi hai 67 GB non  allocati
<anoncn_78> si
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, semmai, allarghi l'estesa a destra
<cristian_c_> e a sinistra
<anoncn_78> a destra non posso,c'è la home
<cristian_c_> cioè dove stava la /boot e dove ci sono i 67 Gb
<cristian_c_> ah, vero
<anoncn_78> dove stava la boot ok
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, allora, allarghi la /home
<cristian_c_> XD
<cristian_c_> a destra
<anoncn_78> ma sta maledetta boot devo ricrearla dentro estesa o no?
<cristian_c_> -,-
<cristian_c_> 19:24:50 <cristian_c_> anoncn_78, semplicemente, eliminala e basta
<cristian_c_> 19:25:04 <cristian_c_> anoncn_78, se uno non separa la home, questa è contenuta all'interno di /
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, te l'ho già spiegato
<anoncn_78> già
<cristian_c_> !partizioni | anoncn_78
<ubot-it> anoncn_78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<anoncn_78> altra domanda    cristian_c
<anoncn_78> messo nei segnalibri stavolta,grazie
<anoncn_78> dicevo,se reinstallo avrò lo stesso problema wifi?
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, penso di sì
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, ma lo risolvi alla stessa maniera
<djzoidberg> a quest'ora c'è qualche utente in più in grado di fare magie con hostapd, iptables, o alto?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c.....basterà il comando ...sudo rmmod -f iwlagn....etc o devo cambiare anche il firmware?
<cristian_c_> !wiki | djzoidberg
<ubot-it> djzoidberg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<djzoidberg> non c'è quello che mi serve
<djzoidberg> non capisco come farlo!
<djzoidberg> ho cercato anche nei forum inglesi
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, il firmware mi pare stia in /lib/firmware
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, comunque vedi
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    si,ma lo avevamo cambiato
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, se va di default, non c'è bisogno
<anoncn_78> ok
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    grazie ancora,vedo di organizzarmi
<cristian_c_> djzoidberg, i man li hai letti?
<djzoidberg> si..
<cristian_c_> anoncn_78, ora sai come partizionare
<djzoidberg> il punto d'accesso con hostapd funziona
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    si,leggo il wiki che mi hai linkato
<djzoidberg> ma non riesco a condizionare il traffico per passare tutto sul tunnel che tiro su con vpnc
<djzoidberg> nattato con l'ip dynamico del tunnel
<djzoidberg> l'ip cambia a ogni connessione
<djzoidberg> in un range di 5 indirizzi
<djzoidberg> che valutazione date a firestarter per "pilotare" iptables?
<mac89> salve, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi riguardo questa discussione
<mac89> sorry http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=560323&p=4409179#p4409179
<Spirsolo> ciao
<Spirsolo> cè qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<Spirsolo> wela?
<djzoidberg> ?
<Spirsolo> ehi ci sei ancora?
<djzoidberg> anzi che chiedere se ci sono scrivi..
<djzoidberg> -.-
<nait> sera rega :)
<nait> scusate se rompo un po.. qualcuno sa dirmi come tolgo unity e metto gnome sulla 12.04?
<krabador> nait, ti conviene installare gnome, e selezionarlo in lightdm, in avvio
<krabador> nait, altrimenti installi direttamente ubuntu gnome
<nait> c'e'? :S
<krabador> certoi
<nait> krabador, dove lo trovo ubuntu gnome?
<krabador> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<krabador> ma google non ti vuole male.
<nait> da tanto che nn installavo linux
<nait> ero rimasto alla 10.04..
<nait> ora mi riserve pero :S
<nait> nn e' una release ufficiale questa krabador ?
<krabador> è una derivata ufficiale.
<nait> grazie mille
<nait> :)
<felice> sera
<felice> ho un file, che termina source.zip, come lo installo in ubuntu, grazie
<krabador> felice, innanzitutto scompattalo in una cartella
<felice> fatto
<krabador> felice, sperando che tu abbia visto se quel software è disponibile nei repository ufficiali ubuntu
<felice> posso dire il nome?
<krabador> hai visto se è disponibile nei repos ubuntu?
<felice> non l'ho trovato,
<krabador> felice, scusami, che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<krabador> felice, apri software-properties-gtk da terminale
<krabador> vedi se tutti i repositori sono abilitati
<felice> scusami, non sono molto pratico
<felice> come vedo la versione?
<krabador> felice, sempre da terminale manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search nome
<krabador> dove nome è il nome del software
<felice> mi dice che delle firme non sono valide
<felice> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5781497/
<felice> krabador, grazie della pazienza
<felice> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5781497/
<krabador> felice, hai ubuntu 12.04
<felice> credo
<krabador> felice, ed hai messo un ppa
<krabador> adesso lo sai.
<felice> cioè?
<krabador> felice allora, manda software-properties-grtk da terminale
<felice> comando non trovato
<krabador> software.properties-gtk
<krabador> senza r
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<felice> venuta fuori unaa finestra
<krabador> bene
<krabador> felice, vai nella seconda tab in alto , da sinistra
<krabador> e disabilita tutto quello che è abilitato
<felice> altro software
<felice> tutto disabilitato
<krabador> bene puoi giusto tenere ubuntu partner
<krabador> una volta fatto puoi chiudere
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> e rimanda sudo apt-get update
<felice> fatto
<krabador> mandato update?
<felice> si
<krabador> adesso sudo apt-cache search nome programma
<krabador> giusto per sapere
<felice> fatto, ma nessuna risposta
<krabador> è questo http://sourceforge.net/projects/mimer/ ?
<felice> si
<krabador> felice, è per windows
<felice> c'è scritto versione per linux
<felice> asp
<krabador> felice, http://mimer.sourceforge.net/
<felice> si sigh
<felice> era quello che non capivo. leggevo la licenza . scusa il disturbo. cerco uno simile per ubuntu
<felice> ho trovato xmacro, lo installo, ma non lo trovo
<acer_> ciao a tutti!!!
<acer_> ho un problema nel configurare un vecchio router (thomson 585 v6) chi mi da una mano???
<djzoidberg> che devi fare?
<djzoidberg> cmq non per dire ma è il canale irc di ubuntu
<acer_> si difatti mi serve per collegarmi...
<djzoidberg> è come andare in chiesa chiedere aiuto a bestemmiare
<djzoidberg> spiega bene nel dettagli
<acer_> devo farlo diventare un access point
<djzoidberg> riesci ad accedere alla gui
<acer_> :)
<acer_> si
<djzoidberg> ok ora hai un route adsl
<djzoidberg> ?
<djzoidberg> hanno entrambi indirizzi della stessa rete?
<acer_> si ma sono collegato via Cavo
<djzoidberg> 192.168.x.y?
<acer_> si
<djzoidberg> che indirizzo ha il tuo router e che indirizzo ha il tuo access point?
<djzoidberg> "access point"
<djzoidberg> o quello che lo sara
<djzoidberg> *sarà
<acer_> 192.168.1.254
<djzoidberg> cosa il tuo router adsl  o quello che diventerà access point?
<acer_> access
<djzoidberg> e il tuo router?
<djzoidberg> 1.1?
<djzoidberg> o ha lo stesso ip?
<djzoidberg> quello che voglio capire è se hai
<djzoidberg> Internet---routerADSL---Accesspoint
<acer_> mi sono accorto ora che hanno lo stesso ip
<djzoidberg> ecco
<djzoidberg> configura l'access point come 253
<acer_> si
<djzoidberg> e mettigli come gw 254
<djzoidberg> disattiva il DHCP dal nuovo access point
<djzoidberg> e fatto fare al router
<acer_>  questa è la  configurazione che vorrei  ottenereInternet---routerADSL---Accesspoint
<djzoidberg> ok se fai come ti dico la ottieni :D
<djzoidberg> immagino che la parte wireless sia ok
<djzoidberg> e che ci fosse "solo" un problema di duplicate address
<acer_> djzoidberg, la mia configurazione attuale è con il mio pc connesso direttamente al modem...
<djzoidberg> si
<djzoidberg> ma tu fai così:
<djzoidberg> router 192.168.1.254, access point 192.168.1.253
<djzoidberg> l'accesspoint nella parte LAN avrà come default gateway il 192.168.1.254
<djzoidberg> sull'access point disabilita il DHCP
<djzoidberg> poi ti colleghi in wifi alla rete dell'access point, la richiesta DHCP arriva al router (l'access point non risponderà perché avrai disabilitato il servizio) e ti verrà dato un 192.168.1.X 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.254
<acer_> si il problema è che vorrei far diventare il router un ap
<djzoidberg> ecco cosa intendo quando chiedo spiegati meglio
<djzoidberg> cosa hai ora
<djzoidberg> cosa vorresti
<djzoidberg> dai più dati possibili
<djzoidberg> o è difficile aiutartiu
<djzoidberg> non posso sapere le tue competenze o come è fatta la tua rete
<acer_> ho un'antenna wifi che prende il segnale da circa un km di distanza(da un isp) poi tramite eth arriva nel mio appartamento e qui vorrei applicare il mio router thomson 585 v6 (marchiato tiscali) facendolo diventare un access point
<a7x> !chat | acer_ , djzoidberg
<ubot-it> acer_ , djzoidberg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<djzoidberg> ok, il router del tuo isp ti da come gw 192.168.1.254
<acer_> yes
<djzoidberg> ok
<djzoidberg> entra nel tuo mode tiscali
<djzoidberg> e configura la parte lan
<djzoidberg> da
<djzoidberg> rete domesti
<djzoidberg> interfacce
<djzoidberg> local network
<djzoidberg> a dentra clicca su configura
<djzoidberg> togli la spunta da "usa server DHCP"
<djzoidberg> indirizzo ip e maschera
<djzoidberg> clicca su modifica del 192.168.1.254/24
<djzoidberg> lo fai diventare 253
<djzoidberg> applichi
<djzoidberg> ti ricolleghi in http al 192.168.1.253
<djzoidberg> e controlli che sia tutto ok
<djzoidberg> una volta fatto questo
<djzoidberg> semplicemente collegandoti il wireless
<djzoidberg> dovresti riuscire a navigare
<djzoidberg> sono stato esaustivo
<djzoidberg> ?
<acer_> sei stato MITICO!!!!
<acer_> direi ER+
<acer_> adesso provo e ti faccio sapere
<djzoidberg> ok
<djzoidberg> sono qui
<djzoidberg> se tardo a rispondere pazienta e arrivo
<Damiano_> salve
<Damiano_> c'è qualche italiano?
<Damiano_> ho dei problemi con l'installazzione
<Damiano_> ho dei problemi con l'installazione
<Damiano_> non c'è nessuno
<king> ciao a tutti
<boliv390> volevo chiedere xk ubuntu è cosi lento??
<djzoidberg> lento?
<djzoidberg> acer_: come va?
<djzoidberg> boliv390: lento a fare cosa?
<djzoidberg> avvio e spegnimento sono sempre state una piaga ma con glia anni si migliora
<villa> load .xchat2/budus.so
<djzoidberg> acer_: news?
<djzoidberg> sono commosso...
<djzoidberg> visibilmente
<acer_> djzoidberg, sono on-line tramite wi-fi!!!! GRANDE!!!!
<djzoidberg> ottimo :)
<djzoidberg> questo è l'esempio che volevo, se spieghi bene una cosa, ottieni un aiuto più mirato :)
<acer_> djzoidberg, sto notando un lag consistente... E' normale
<acer_> ???
<djzoidberg> pinga il 192.168.1.254
<djzoidberg> in quanto risponde
<djzoidberg> ?
<djzoidberg> mi aspetto una risposta tra 1 e 2 ms acer_
<djzoidberg> acer_:
<djzoidberg> sei su ubuntu?
<djzoidberg> hai scollegato la eth0?
<djzoidberg> hai provato a configurare i dns a mano, magari quelli di google che sono performanti 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.44
<acer_> un attimo...
<acer_> no
<djzoidberg> windows?
<djzoidberg> -.-
<djzoidberg> 8.8.4.44 = 8.8.4.4
<djzoidberg> (non so per quanto rimarrò online)
<B3rn> sera a tutti!
<krabador> !qualcuno | B3rn
<ubot-it> B3rn: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<B3rn> qualcuno può aiutarmi con aireplay-ng?
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-20
<cri> ciao
<baya> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<djzoidberg> giorno
<djzoidberg> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao djzoidberg
<akis24> giorno
<manu17> Buongiorno, io ho un problema con nome Shell
<djzoidberg> ?
<djzoidberg> spiega
<manu17> ieri ho installato Gnome Shell, ma ho notato che quando tento di aprire il software center, la finestra si chiude quasi subito, non so se è dovuto a gnome shell o a dei problemi con il center
<manu17> cercavo di capire se c'è un modo per risolvere il problema
<akis24> ciao
<nait> buondi raga
<akis24> giorno nait
<Cavaliere73> Buongiorno. Stufo di windows e le sue cazzate, vorrei far uso di ubuntu 13.04 che ho scaricato. Chiedo.. è una versione installabile senza altri sistemi operativi di fondo...
<djzoidberg> Ciao Cavaliere73
<djzoidberg> si
<djzoidberg> parte il live cd
<djzoidberg> puoi provare prima e installare poi
<djzoidberg> o installare direttamente
<djzoidberg> non ha bisogno di altro sotto per funzionare
<djzoidberg> è un sistema operativa
<djzoidberg> *sistema operativo
<Cavaliere73> Ciao, ne ho creato una copia su dvd+rw, settato il bios con partenza da dvd ma non va....
<a7x> !enter | djzoidberg
<ubot-it> djzoidberg: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<djzoidberg> hai una chiavetta usb?
<Cavaliere73> il pc non supporta usb di partenza..
<a7x> :°
<a7x> Cavaliere73, hai scaricato la versione a 64bit o a 32bit?
<Cavaliere73> 64bit
<OverMe> un pc a 64bit che non ha boot da usb?
<miriam_> ciao
<Ubuntista> help
<Ubuntista> ciao
<Cavaliere73> asus am3  amd x2 6000 4gb ram  1gb nvidia 430
<miriam_> qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a scaricare video da zankyou.it
<Cavaliere73> ubuntu 13.04 64bit è un sistema non upgrade?
<djzoidberg> Cavaliere73:
<djzoidberg> si è un os
<miriam_> ovviamente uso ubuntu e firefox
<Cavaliere73> Farò altre prove con nero, poi...
<miriam_> qualcuno sa o può aiutarmi
<miriam_> helpppppppppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<akis24> miriam_:   Topic for #ubuntu-it is: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu.. chiaro no ?
<N41T> rega come si facceva a fare il login su freenode?
<miriam_> io uso ubuntu akis24
<miriam_> quindi
<TaLaDo> lol
<matteo__> salve, da qualche giorno non riesco più a connettermi in wifi. quando provo ad alzare l'interfaccia wlan0 mi esce questo errore:  SIOCSIFFLAGS: errore di input/output.    qualcuno mi ha detto che potrebbe essere il firmware? però non so dove mettere le mani. grazie dell'aiuto.
<matteo__> ho preso i firmware della mia scheda di rete da qui   http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi,  ma ancora mi da: SIOCSIFFLAGS: errore di input/output    cosa posso provare a fare    ( da windows funziona quindi no è un problema hardware )
<Stefano6> Ciao a tutti! Domanda da (più che) principiante di ubuntu: Io lavoro su un macbook pro (precedentemente Mountain Lion) e per installare 13.04 ho eliminato il precedente SO. Utilizzando il dvd di installazione Mountain Lion potrei tornare al mio SO precedente  (eliminando ubuntu), giusto? Grazie in anticipo!
<enzotib> Stefano6, perché non chiedi in un canale di mac?
<enzotib> matteo__, ma prima funzionava e poi non più?
<matteo__> enzotib, esatto
<enzotib> matteo__, e allora che c'entrano i driver, prima c'erano funzionavano, perché andare a toccarli?
<enzotib> il problema sarà altrove
<matteo__> enzotib, mi avevano consigliato questo, tu hai qualche idea?
<enzotib> e poi mi chiedo, perché devi alzare a mano l'interfaccia di rete, non usi network manager?
<matteo__> dato che no funzionava piu' ho fatto a mano per vedere quale fosse l'errore
<enzotib> matteo__, sudo rfkill list su pastebin
<matteo__> k
<enzotib> uhm purtroppo devo allontanarmi, chiedo scusa
<matteo__> pastebin.com/uHBtxmHS
<gigirock> ubuntu 13.04 64 bit ho sempre questo problema da mesi.... lo ho solo io ? http://imagebin.org/261975
<akis24> ciao
<vlt> Ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao vlt :)
<Ingrid21991> ciao
<Ingrid21991> ho bisogno di un aiuto c'è qualcuno ?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ingrid21991> ah perfetto .. premetto che ne so pochissimo di informatica ..
<Ingrid21991> cmq ho installato ubuntu nel computer ..
<Ingrid21991>  adesso ho dato l'avvio all'installazione ..
<Ingrid21991>  solo che non mi ha chiesto se volevo installarlo a fianco di windows o avere solo ubuntu ..
<Ingrid21991> è normale ? me lo chiede dopo ?
<akis24> Ingrid21991:  hai winz 8 ?
<Ingrid21991> no ho il 7
<akis24> Ingrid21991: installa a fianco cosi avrai entrambi
<TaLaDo> lol
<Ingrid21991> si ma come faccio se il programma di installazione non me l'ha chiesto ?
<TaLaDo> Ingrid21991, come hai fatto l'installazione?
<Ingrid21991> eh ho fatto download dal sito .. e quando il tutto era scaricato ho fatto avvia installazione ! :D
<TaLaDo> uhm
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Ingrid21991> cioè adesso sta installando una roba qua .. e c'è scritto : programma di installazione di ubuntu .. si ok tutto semplice .. ma non so se lo installerà a fianco a windows o cosa ...
<TaLaDo> Ingrid21991, leggi la guida
<Ingrid21991> eh non capisco una mazza scusate ..
<akis24> Ingrid21991: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica  guarda almeno come avviene  ci sono le foto e avvia la live cosi prima ti accerti che vada tutto bene
<carved_top> ehilà
<carved_top> !grep
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grep'
<carved_top> !dpkg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dpkg'
<carved_top> ragazzi sapete dirmi che differenza c'è tra dpkg e apt-get?
<carved_top> !aptitude
<ubot-it> aptitude is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Aptitude
<carved_top> !aptget
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aptget'
<carved_top> !apt-get
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<carved_top> io vado,ciao a tutti
<Bina> Buon giorno ho un problema con la configurazione di un pacchetto qualcuno può aiutare?
<roht> che pacchetto
<Bina> da root dando il comando ripara pacchetti compare " il pacchetto linux-image3.5.0- generic non è ancora configurato-
<Bina> il numero l'ho scritto sbagliato quello giusto è 3.5.0.-34
<enzotib> Bina, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<enzotib> vedi che dice
<enzotib> !pastebin | postalo qui:
<ubot-it> postalo qui:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bina> il comano l'ho appena esegiuto ma da root non posso incollare o come si fa?
<enzotib> Bina, ma che significa "da root"? immagino che stai usando "sudo", qual è il problema di incollare l'output sul sito di pastebin?
<Bina> sto lavorando su Xterm
<enzotib> Bina, ma che sistema usi? è ubuntu?
<Bina> che dovrei riscrivere a mano tutto
<Bina> no lubuntu
<mazza_> ciao a tutti cè qualcuno che mi può aiutare a installare un server
<enzotib> Bina, a parte che su lubuntu c'è lxterminal che è più amichevole di xterm
<enzotib> !qualcuno | mazza_
<ubot-it> mazza_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mazza_> perfetto
<mazza_> allora nell istallazione precedente avevo istallato tutto il sistema lamp
<mazza_> e phpmyadmin
<mazza_> ma quest'ultimo non funzionava
<Bina> io ho X term e UXterm
<mazza_> adesso sto riprovando a istallarlo da zero
<enzotib> Bina, se hai lubuntu hai anche lxterminal
<enzotib> !enter | mazza_
<ubot-it> mazza_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mazza_> una volta che ho istallato tutto il pacchetto, cosa devo fare per inserire il mio sito e i miei database?
<Bina> dove dovrebbe essere?
<enzotib> Bina, scrivi lxterminal dentro xterm
<Bina> ok trovato
<enzotib> Bina, e comunque hai un menu, no?
<Bina> si ora sì
<enzotib> non intendevo il menu di lxterminal, il menu di sistema da cui puoi accedere a tutti i programmi installati
<Bina> si quello in basso a sinistra per capirci tipo windows, dove clicchi sopra all'icona
<enzotib> mazza_, https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<enzotib> mazza_, c'è un capitolo su lamp
<enzotib> Bina, sì, ed ora vediamo l'output di quel comando
<Bina> ho copiato tutto quello che dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783733/
<mazza_> grazie mille e avete anche un articolo per creare un accesso ftp?
<enzotib> !ftp
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<enzotib> Bina, non hai più spazio
<mazza_> quando vado ad istallare il server mi chiede cosa voglio istallare
<mazza_> cosa devo selezionare?
<Bina> volevo eliminare qualche programma ma non lo fa..
<enzotib> Bina, mount
<enzotib> Bina, o meglio: df -h
<enzotib> Bina, fa vedere l'output
<Bina> dabrina@sabrina-Aspire-M3610:~$ sudo df -h File system               Dim. Usati Dispon. Uso% Montato su /dev/mapper/lubuntu-root  291G   11G    265G   4% / udev                      1,5G  4,0K    1,5G   1% /dev tmpfs                     606M  876K    606M   1% /run none                      5,0M     0    5,0M   0% /run/lock none                      1,5G  388K    1,5G   1% /run/shm none                      100M   12K    100M   1% /ru
<Bina> lo copio come nota nuova?
<enzotib> Bina, l'output dei comandi lo devi mettere su pastebin, non qui in canale
<enzotib> Bina, perché a parte che non si capisce niente, intasi tutto
<Bina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783759/
<Bina> scusate fatto
<enzotib> Bina, hai una /boot separata, bene
<enzotib> Bina, come mai?
<enzotib> e di soli 228MB
<Bina> ???? cosa vuol dire? /boot separata?
<enzotib> Bina, ls -l /boot
<Bina> altro disco fisso? si se intendi quello sì
<krabador> Bina, l'hai fatta tu l'installazione del sistema operativo?
<Bina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783769/
<Bina> sì l'ho fatta io
<Bina> mi avevano spiegato come fare e ho fatto con il cd e poi installa..
<enzotib> Bina, proviamo con sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.5.0-17
<Bina> mi da questa stringa dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere linux-image-3.5.0-17 poiché non è installato
<cri> ciao
<enzotib> Bina, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<mazza_> una volta che ho finito l'installazione mi viene una schermata viola  con un rigo bianco in fondo e non funziona piu l'installazione cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> (uhm, mi mancava un generic)
<cri> ragazzi ma per evitare di passare dal laucher di unity
<cri> c'e modo di velocizzare apertura dei programmi
<Bina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783787/
<enzotib> Bina, proviamo con sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic
<Bina> mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783789/
<mazza_> ho premuto alt f4 e mi è uscito dalla schermata viola come faccio a tornare in quella viola?
<enzotib> Bina, proviamo con sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic
<enzotib> mazza_, ma stai installando un server?
<enzotib> mazza_, cioè ubuntu-server?
<mazza_> si
<Bina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783798/
<enzotib> mazza_, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Bina> devo dare si o no?
<enzotib> Bina, sì
<Bina> ora sta lavorando
<Bina> comparso avviso si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema segralare il problema adesso?
<enzotib> Bina, chiudila quella finestra
<Bina> ok mi cice che pacchetto da problemi lo scrivo?
<enzotib> Bina, è nel terminale?
<Bina> no nell'interfaccia grafica il terminale è fermo
<mistya> Salve, non riesco ad eliminare un pacchetto. Sudo apt-get remove mi dice che il software non è installato
<mistya> ma se provo, sempre da terminale, a farlo partire.. va
<Bina> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mazza> scusate non mi funzionava più la chat
<mazza> prima istallo il server apache e dopo tutti i componenti giusto?
<mistya> Come disinstallo il pacchetto?!
<mazza> ragazzi prima istallo il server apache e dopo tutti i componenti giusto?
<enzotib> Bina, devo allontanarmi, a dopo
<Bina> questo è quello che vedo da terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783818/
<Bina> ok gtazie mille :)
<mazza> Ragazzi come faccio a creare un database con phpmyadmin?
<autoctomia> mazza
<autoctomia> 'crea database'.
<autoctomia> cosi', a occhio e croce.
<autoctomia> se preferisci poi c'è anche il primo risultato di google che ci ha anche le immaginine che ti spiegano dove clickare.
<renahx> ciao!
<renahx> c'è nessuno?
<renahx> ciao!
<pasqualino> ciao a tutti .. allora io ho fatto un pò di casino ... avevo ubuntu 12-04 con partizione home separata .. ho installato ubuntu 13.04  ma mi dava tanti problemi con gli aggiornamenti
<pasqualino> perch a quanto ho capito avevo 2 utenti ... che creavano conflitto...
<pasqualino> ho ora installato ubuntu su un altra partizione ma non parte escono tutte schermate nere .. nell'installazione io non ho cancellato la partizione dove era il vecchio
<pasqualino> ubuntu ... posso pensare che sia quello il problema
<pasqualino> ora tramite gp parted sto cancellando la partizione
<enzotib> pasqualino, salvati i dati che ti interessano, cancella tutto e ricomincia
<pasqualino> ciao enzotib ... io ho tutti i dati nella partizione hoe
<pasqualino> home
<enzotib> pasqualino, e la home non è un problema
<pasqualino> io ora sto riavviando
<enzotib> pasqualino, al massimo cancellerei le dir nascoste nella home, tranne eventualmente quelle contenenti dati
<pasqualino> vediamo se va tutto ok
<pasqualino> si infatti quello volevo fare
<pasqualino> preparati che sicuramente non si sentirà l'audio ...
<pasqualino>  :-)  in quanto ho una sceda video con l'hdmi ..... e ogni volta non la riconosce
<pasqualino> si è bloccata con la schermata ubuntu
<pasqualino> enzotib che faccio
<enzotib> pasqualino, si è bloccato il sistema con il cd di avvio?
<pasqualino> no
<pasqualino> ho riavviato il sistema e si è bloccato a quello che dovrebbe essere il 1° avvio
<enzotib> pasqualino, stai scrivendo da un altro pc?
<pasqualino> si
<enzotib> pasqualino, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<enzotib> pasqualino, dovrebbe passare a una schermata di testo dove puoi loggarti
<pasqualino> asp ho riavviato
<pasqualino> ora sembra che è partito
<pasqualino> vediamo un pò se è tutto ok
<pasqualino> ok enzotib installo gli aggiornamenti tolgo unity e ti riscrivo tra poco
<pasqualino> intanto una domanda .. questo è un pc nuovo .. e quando accendo windows8 (orrore) i colori mi sembrano più belli ... come faccio a sapere se è intallato il driver migliore?
<pasqualino> intendo video ?
<akis24> ciao
<cri> ciao
<vlt> salve
<cri> vlt: ciao
<Francescof480> ciao a tutti
<Francescof480> qualcuno che mi da una mano?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Francescof480> Avrei bisogno di una mano per istallare i driver della scheda video di un vecchio pc su ubuntu 12.10
<Francescof480> A installazione fatta l'unica cosa che vedo sul monitor è lo sfondo con la freccetta
<Francescof480> il SO gira visto che riesco ad aprire il terminale e firefox
<Francescof480> ma essendo un neofita non riesco a risolvere il problema
<akis24> Francescof480: vedi firefox ?
<Francescof480> si
<Francescof480> mi spiego meglio
<Francescof480> no, non lo vedo
<Francescof480> nessuna icona
<Francescof480> lo posso aprire solo da terminale
<akis24> Francescof480: ma allora riesci ad avere il desktop vuoto senza icone ecc o no ?
<cri> Francescof480: dopo aver installato hai aggiornato
<Francescof480> akis: esatto
<Francescof480> si dopo aver installato ha fatto gli aggiornamenti
<akis24> Francescof480:  hai unity ?
<Francescof480> se non è di default no..
<akis24> Francescof480: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Francescof480> 12.10
<cri> akis24: io direi di fare prima gli aggiornamenti
<akis24> certo cri
<Francescof480> cri: li ha già fatti
<cri> Francescof480: come li hai fatti
<Francescof480> è spuntata una finestra dal nulla che mi diceva di aggiornare
<cri> per essere sicuri procedi da terminale
<cri> riavviato dopo gli aggiornamenti
<Francescof480> ok, e che comando dovrei dare per aggiornare?
<cri> sudo apt-get update
<cri> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cri> Francescof480: che portatile hai
<Francescof480> è moolto vecchio, un toshiba satellite a50
<enzotib> Francescof480, ti consiglierei di installare i lpacchetto xubuntu-desktop oppure lubuntu-desktop, e al login scegli la sessione xubuntu o lubuntu
<Francescof480> quindi cambiare versione?
<Francescof480> scusami ma sono davvero agli inizi
<enzotib> Francescof480, cambiare l'interfaccia, non devi reinstallare
<Francescof480> ah ok
<enzotib> Francescof480, basta mettere uno di quei due pacchetti che si porta dietro un po' di dipendenze
<Francescof480> e per farlo che comando devo dare?
<enzotib> Francescof480, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Francescof480> perfetto, adesso credo stia aggiornando (col comando alt-get upgrade) dopodichè riavvio e infine vado con install xubuntu desktop?
<Francescof480> *apt
<enzotib> Francescof480, senza riavviare
<Francescof480> va bene, aspetto che finisca, do il comando e vi faccio sapere
<enzotib> avrai una interfaccia più tradizionale, ma con un pc vecchio non puoi sbizzarrirti tanto
<Guest72537> buonasera
<Francescof480> grazie per il supporto enzotib
<Guest72537> avrei un problema con kubuntu posso rompere a qualcuno?
<Francescof480> rieccomi
<Francescof480> ho fatto come ha detto enzotib
<Francescof480> è partita l'interfaccia di kubuntu (all'avvio) ma poi tutto come prima
<Francescof480> *xubuntu
<Francescof480> è spuntata la notifica di fare gli aggiornamenti
<Francescof480> ma quando ci clicco sopra non succede nulla :(
<akis24> Francescof480: al login devi scegliere xfce prima
<akis24> sessione = xfce
<Francescof480> mmm...non ti seguo
<Francescof480> alla fine del comando install xubuntu
<Francescof480> ho dovuto riavviare perchè non è cambiato nulla
<Francescof480> all'avvio
<Francescof480> invece della schermata di ubunu vedevo quella di xubuntu
<akis24> Francescof480:  quando arrivi al riavvio e ti chiede la pass prima come sessione scegli xfce
<Francescof480> ok, adesso riavvio e provo
<Francescof480> no, alla schermata di login posso solo inserire la password
<Francescof480> o fare una sessione ospite
<Francescof480> o accesso remoto
<akis24> Francescof480: devi cambiare la sessione .. il tipo se no riparte sempre quella che non va'...
<Francescof480> e come faccio?
<akis24> Francescof480: hai solo il terminale  in avvio  ?
<Francescof480> si
<Francescof480> comuqne ho cambiato la sessione come hai detto
<Francescof480> ma non so il perchè mi parte sempre la stessa
<Francescof480> o almeno credo sia la stessa perchè vedo solo lo sfondo
<akis24> fradeve: fai gli aggiornamenti se te li ha richiesti
<akis24> pardon..
<akis24> Francescof480: fai gli aggiornamenti se te li ha richiesti e poi riavvia ancora
<Francescof480> mi spunta una notifica ma se ci clicco non succede nulla va bene lo stesso se vado con i comandi update e upgrade?
<akis24> Francescof480:  si
<Francescof480> mi dispiace dare solo brutte notizie ma non è cambiato nulla
<cri> ciao
<cri> ragazzi piccolo lapsusse
<cri> per vedere hd con windows 7 basta che installo e aggiorno grub
<cri> o installo grub2?
<cri> sudo update-grub basta dfare questo comenado vero
<djzoidberg> dipende da cosa hai fatto prima
<djzoidberg> normalmente
<djzoidberg> se installi o reinstalli unix
<cri> djzoidberg, ho solo inserito in windows hd con w7
<djzoidberg> grub lo intalla perché fa uno scan delle partizioni
<djzoidberg> hai reinstallato windows?
<cri> si
<cri> ma avevo gi aubuntu ho collegato hd
<cri> e dato il comando per aggiornare grub ora lo vede
<djzoidberg> hai fatto da solo :)
<cri> djzoidberg, si grazie non ricordavo bene il comando
<djzoidberg> update-grub
<djzoidberg> ?
<cri> ma grub2
<cri> ?
<djzoidberg> update-grub2
<djzoidberg> XD
<cri> la differenza tra i 2
<djzoidberg> non la so :(
<cri> informati che poi me lo dici
<cri> XD
<djzoidberg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2_(Italiano)
<djzoidberg> leggi qui :)
<djzoidberg> la parte: Note per gli utenti di GRUB Legacy
<djzoidberg> a7x: sto aspettando che mi "rimproveri perchè vado a capo"
<cri> a7x, dorme XD
<djzoidberg> di solito appena succede mi attiva il bot
<anoncn_78> sera
<djzoidberg> sera
<pdor1> ciao scusate non riesco a installare tor ne' con ubuntu sc ne' con synaptic, potete aiutarmi?
<djzoidberg> cosa fai esattamente
<djzoidberg> ?
<djzoidberg> e perché dici che non riesci ad installare?
<anoncn_78> pdor1 scarica il binary,non si installa
<pdor1> il source code?
<pdor1> e vidalia?
<anoncn_78> pdor1...il pacchetto completo,avrai una cartella col file di testo eseguibile
<pdor1> non ho capito cosa devo cercare...me lo puoi dire'
<pdor1> ?
<pdor1> dove'?
<anoncn_78> pdor1    parti da qui:https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<Varello> mi potete scrivere il comando da terminale x installare skype su ubuntu 13.04? grazie
<pdor1> grazie
<anoncn_78> pdor1    seleziona italiano e download
<anoncn_78> che sistema usi,   pdor1?
<pdor1> xubuntu 13
<anoncn_78> ok
<djzoidberg> cmq se io faccio "sudo aptitude install tor"
<djzoidberg> si installa e si avvia
<djzoidberg> non so come usarlo ma va
<anoncn_78> djzoidberg    :-)
<djzoidberg> ahahahaha :) non mi sono mai interessato
<pdor1> quale delle due anoncn_78?
<djzoidberg> nel senso, so come funge l'instradamento a cipolla
<Varello> mi potete scrivere il comando da terminale x installare skype su ubuntu 13.04? grazie
<djzoidberg> ma non so come usarlo
<djzoidberg> Varello:
<djzoidberg> 32 o 64 bit?
<pdor1> Varello: lo apri con ubuntu softuer center
<Varello> 64bit
<pdor1> ehmno?
<anoncn_78> pdor1    cosa intendi,per quale delle 2?
<djzoidberg> http://www.lffl.org/2012/11/skype-41-e-il-problema-con-ubuntu-64-bit.html
<djzoidberg> funge al 100%
<djzoidberg> perché l'ho usata anche io
<Varello> djzoidberg: già 1 volta mi avevano scritto il comando sudo da scrivere su terminale , ma nn me lo ricordo
<Varello> e funzionava
<pdor1> anoncn_78:  sudo aptitude install tor e anche io non so usarlo :)
<djzoidberg> sudo apt-get install skype
<anoncn_78> pdor1    hai scaricato come ti ho suggerito?
<djzoidberg> sudo dpkg -i "percorso"/skype*.deb
<pdor1> sto fando
<Varello> djzoidberg: ok , grazie , anke se l'altra volta mi avevano detto 1 comando + lungo , vbb
<pdor1> sto facendo
<djzoidberg> dipende
<djzoidberg> se hai il repository o meno
<djzoidberg> se non lo hai aggiunto alla source.list, scarichi skype dal sito
<Varello> djzoidberg: mi ricordo ke prima avevo abilitato i repo partner
<Varello> e poi mi avevano detto 1 comando da termine... lungo
<djzoidberg> fai così, scarica skype (multiarch) dal sito
<djzoidberg> poi fai sudo dpkg -i /home/"tuo utente"/Scaricati/skype*deb
<djzoidberg> io uso kde
<pasqualino> CIAO A TUTTI ... HO PROBLEMI CON L'AUDIO HDMI .. HO UNA SCHEDA VIDEO ops caps con uscita hdmi ...
<pasqualino> l'altra volta è stato risolto cambiando  i driver della scheda video
<anoncn_78> exit
<pasqualino> per enzotib ... funzionatutto
<pasqualino> tranne l'audio
<enzotib> pasqualino, bene
<enzotib> (tranne per l'audio)
<djzoidberg> enzotib: puoi aiutarmi con questo? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=560289
<pasqualino> ma l'audio è un problema fisso .. sono 2 anni e ogni volta che aggiorno non lo riconosce mai
<pasqualino> e ogni volta sei sempre tu che me lo sistemi :)
<pasqualino> enzotib un nome una garanzia
<enzotib> pasqualino, non credo, dato che di audio ci capisco poco :)
<pasqualino> o era jester-?
<enzotib> eh, forse
<pasqualino> cmq da quello che ricordo io riguardava la scheda video
<pasqualino> ma c'è anche lui wow
<enzotib> djzoidberg, ho letto, ma non saprei cosa fare
<pasqualino> cmq enzotib che posso fare
<anoncn_78> ragazzi,chi mi da un consiglio? come installo un secondo OS su partizione vuota da 67 gb,posso fare solo 1 primaria. Come swap uso quella di ubuntu,come /root e /home che faccio?
<enzotib> anoncn_78, non è necessario farle separate, anzi, la cosa più semplice è installare in un'unica partizione
<enzotib> anoncn_78, 67GB sono più che sufficienti per tenerci anche la home
<djzoidberg> non so che fare
<djzoidberg> :(
<anoncn_78> enzotib   si,non voglio separarle,ma come imposto l'installazione?
<enzotib> anoncn_78, al partizionamento scegli "manuale" e usi la partizione vuota come /
<anoncn_78> enzotib    butta un occhio,please...http://imagebin.org/262009
<enzotib> anoncn_78, la swap, se c'è già, la prenderà da solo
<pasqualino> enzotip consigli intanto
<pasqualino> enzotib consigli intanto
<enzotib> pasqualino, per hdmi nessuno
<enzotib> anoncn_78, pare ok
<pasqualino> come faccio per installare i driver proprietari
<anoncn_78> enzotib    come gli imposto la /home?
<pasqualino> prima me li diceva vuoi installare driver proprietari ora non lo so
<enzotib> anoncn_78, vuoi usare la stessa che già hai, o tenere i due sistemi separati?
<anoncn_78> enzotib     separati
<enzotib> anoncn_78, allora la home non la imposti, verrà usata una subdir di /
<anoncn_78> enzotib            ecco cosa mi mancava e non capivo. Quindi imposto solo la /root nella partizione primaria che creo con i 67 gb,giusto?
<enzotib> anoncn_78, no, solo /
<enzotib> niente /root
<enzotib> (a meno che con /root non intendevi la /  )
<anoncn_78> enzotib    ok, solo /. Il dual boot lo imposta grub automaticamente?
<enzotib> anoncn_78, sì
<anoncn_78> enzotib    si,per root intendo /
<enzotib> anoncn_78, puoi usare il grub del nuovo sistema che installi oppure quello del vecchio
<anoncn_78> enzotib    voglio lasciare grub di ubuntu
<enzotib> anoncn_78, cioè quello vecchio?
<anoncn_78> si
<enzotib> anoncn_78, allora ora che installi sta attento a dirgli di non installare grub, o meglio installalo, anziché su /dev/sda, glielo fai installare su /dev/sdaX
<enzotib> dove X è il numero della nuova partizione
<pasqualino> ma scusate come si installano i driver prorpietari in ubuntu 13.04?
<enzotib> pasqualino, se lanci software-properties-gtk, sull'ultima scheda ti dice se ci sono driver aggiuntivi consigliati
<anoncn_78> enzotib    grazie x avermelo detto,lo faccio installare sulla partizione che creo. Posso fare solo una primaria,niente logica,va bene,no?
<enzotib> anoncn_78, la logica già c'è, e non puoi modificarla
<enzotib> anoncn_78, comunque va bene
<anoncn_78> enzotib    infatti non posso,ma mi basta sapere che va bene. Ok,grazie....procedo
<pasqualino> il primo mi dice proprietario testato gli altri non sono testati quale scelgo?
<enzotib> pasqualino, per quali device li propone?
<pasqualino> Ge force gt220
<enzotib> pasqualino, e li propone tutti per questa? fai uno screenshot
<pasqualino> devo scegliere tra il 310 (testato) poi il 304 313 310 e 304
<pasqualino> come si chiamava il servizio per le immagini
<pasqualino> o uso image shak?
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pasqualino> http://imagebin.org/262016
<pasqualino> visto enzotib http://imagebin.org/262016
<enzotib> pasqualino, ho visto, ma non so qual è da consigliare, aspettiamo jester-
<pasqualino> vabbè metto il 310
<enzotib> pasqualino, il nouveau dovrebbe andare bene
<enzotib> ma non so quali sono i "contro"
<djzoidberg> se su kde uso i driver nvidia sulla mia NVS4200
<pasqualino> io provo male che và torno indietro
<djzoidberg> sia i 310 che i 304
<djzoidberg> non va più una mazza
<pasqualino> ha :-(
<king55> ciao a tutti
<king55> c'è qualcuno che mi da una mano con un upgrade ?
<king55> :)
<king55> non mi funzionano + le regole del firewall
<king55> :(
<king55> e sono tagliato fuori dalla mia macchina
<king55> thnx
<pasqualino> dice che ora lo sto usando ed è raccomandata
<pasqualino> riavvio?
<djzoidberg> riavvia e scoprilo
<djzoidberg> alla peggio devi reinstallare se fa come ha fatto a me
<pasqualino> ma devo fare riavvia o termina sessione?
<king55> raga un aiutino ?
<enzotib> king55, come le imposti le regole?
<king55> enzotib: grazie innanzitutto
<king55> le regole le avevo impostate via Webmin
<king55> e funzionava tutto alla grande
<djzoidberg> poi hai riavviato??
<djzoidberg> :D
<king55> poi upgrade dalla 11.04 alla 12.02
<king55> e al riavvio funzionava ancora tutto
<king55> dopo 5 min ho perso il collegamento in ssh
<king55> e sono rientrato da un altra parte
<king55> ed ho scoperto che nessuna regola
<king55> che pur sembra presente
<king55> funziona +
<enzotib> king55, non conosco webmin, io azzererei iptables e reimposterei tutto
<king55> dimmi come
<king55> e braso tutto
<djzoidberg> webmin è un tool carino per amministare i server
<djzoidberg> king55: da webmin stesso puoi fare un reset del "firewall"
<enzotib> king55, dato che iptables quando avvii la macchina è vergine, credo che ci sia qualche processo di webmin che le imposta, e quindi devi fare qualcosa da lì
<king55> ho già fatto reset da webmin
<king55> e difatto non compaiono
<djzoidberg> hai le interfacce con ip statico?
<king55> + regole
<king55> si djzoidberg
<djzoidberg> ok
<djzoidberg> sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<djzoidberg> e togli la riga di iptables
<djzoidberg> che mette lo script di webmin
<king55> oki
<king55> provo
<djzoidberg> questo non risolve il problema
<king55> esatto
<djzoidberg> fa solo in modo che il firewall risulti "spento"
<b1Zz4Rr0N3-2013> Ciao a tutti. avrei una domanda tecnica
<djzoidberg> falla
<djzoidberg> b1Zz4Rr0N3-2013:
<king55> djzoidberg: hai idea di come possa specificare uno stesso gw pubblico in uscita per tre interfacce con ip pubblici (stessa network) ?
<b1Zz4Rr0N3-2013> zoid, mi sono documentato e credo di essermi rispoto. la mia domanda era sulla tecnologia openvz
<b1Zz4Rr0N3-2013> come funziona, cosa usa per usare un solo kernel e poi diverse istanze.
<b1Zz4Rr0N3-2013> ancora non l ho capito
<b1Zz4Rr0N3-2013> se fa una chroot
<b1Zz4Rr0N3-2013> torvato, usa proprio chroot. grazie lo stesso
<anoncn_78> enzotib    ho fatto come mi hai suggerito,ma al riavvio parte solo ubuntu,l'altro OS non lo vede
<enzotib> anoncn_78, devi fare update-grub da ubuntu
<anoncn_78> enzotib    ok,adesso provo
<anoncn_78> enzotib    output done,riavvio e ti faccio saper
<anoncn_78> grazie
<djzoidberg> king55:
<djzoidberg> non le puoi mettere su interfacce diverse
<djzoidberg> o fai dei secondari address
<djzoidberg> ovvero un interfaccia ha più di un indirizzo
<djzoidberg> oppure nattando
<djzoidberg> ma sprechi indirizzi
<djzoidberg> puoi fare:
<djzoidberg> eth0 1.1.1.1/24 eth0:1  1.1.1.2/24 eth0:2 1.1.1.3/24 gw 1.1.1.254
<djzoidberg> è da testare
<djzoidberg> non so se ti fa store per le stessa subnet su puù interfacce
<anoncn_78> enzotib     sono entrato col secondo OS,grazie ancora,purtroppo non si connette in wireless,ne questo ne ubuntu
<djzoidberg> usavo questo sistema con reti diverse, che passavano sulla stessa vlan
<enzotib> anoncn_78, che sistema è?
<anoncn_78> enzotib    è la backbox
<anoncn_78> derivata ubuntu
<enzotib> anoncn_78, a proposito, ogni volta che installi un nuovo kernel sul nuovo sistema, devi fare un update-grub sul vecchio sistema
<anoncn_78> enzotib     si,adesso lo so...grazie ancora
<djzoidberg> con aptitude e apt-get non lo fa da solo?
<enzotib> djzoidberg, sono due sistemi con un solo grub
<anoncn_78> enzotib       mentre per il wireless mi sa che devo aspettare il buon   cristian_c
<djzoidberg> ah scusate
<king55> djzoidberg: proverò
<king55> no anzi mi correggo
<king55> c'è un associazioni 1:1 con le interfacce di ESXi quindi non posso
<king55> fare interfacce virtuali
<king55> tutte su eth0
<djzoidberg> he.. allora devi fare dei nat 1:!
<djzoidberg> he.. allora devi fare dei nat 1:1
<king55> eh si ma
<king55> senza firewall che funzioni...
<djzoidberg> la vedo tosta senza iptables
<djzoidberg> puoi mettere gli ip pubblici sui nodi esxi
<djzoidberg> e ruotarli staticamente
<djzoidberg> è una soluzione molto espostata
<djzoidberg> ma provvisoria
<djzoidberg> poi rimetti su iptables
<djzoidberg> ma se fai sudo iptable-restore?
<Guest33258> aiuto problemi istallazione ubuntu su nuovo portatile
<king55> mo provo
<king55> il restore
<Guest33258> chi se la sente almeno di chiarirmi qualche dubbio?
<djzoidberg> Guest33258: chiedi!!
<djzoidberg> non chiedere di poter chiedere
<king55> è li fermo senza dare esito...
<Guest33258> capisco allora ho un acer aspirine v3 571g e voglio installare ubuntu 13.04 senza perdere l'odioso windows 8
<djzoidberg> devi fare delle partizioni ci sono 1000 guide
<djzoidberg> king55:
<king55> rimane lì
<djzoidberg> se non ricordo male dentro /etc/
<king55> dimmi djzoidberg
<djzoidberg> dovresti avere un file iptables
<king55> si
<djzoidberg> non ricordo il nome esatto
<Guest33258> si ma mi hannodetto che ho già troppe partizioni e quindi dovrei farne delle logiche su una fisica
<djzoidberg> quello lo genera webmin
<djzoidberg> togli le regole da li
<king55> si ma scusa dove le mette iptables realmente ??
<Guest33258> la partizione dove c'è windows dovrebbe essere in formato ntfs
<djzoidberg> si cerca come installare ubuntu su una partizione logica
<djzoidberg> tu hai una partizione di restore una di boot una di sistema e una di dati
<king55> "/etc/iptables.up.rules"
<djzoidberg> king55: quello
<djzoidberg> toglile a mano da li
<king55> e poi ?
<djzoidberg> Guest33258: il limite delle partizioni primarie è quattro
<djzoidberg> ma se dati, per esempio la fai diventare logica
<djzoidberg> la puoi ripartizionare e creare uno spazio per linux
<Guest33258> ho guardato dal programma per le partizioni durante l'istallazione e il pc ha mille stupide partizioni quindi non voglio fare danno...posso copiarvi tutte le diverse partizioni se vi possono aiutare poi posso provare a partizionare quella dove io credo ci sia windows
<djzoidberg> poi riavvia e prova a riconfigurare
<djzoidberg> in teoria dovrebbe andare
<Guest33258> il mio progetto era tre partizioni o meglio una di swap una di home una per windows w una condivisa per i dati
<Guest33258> dove non c'è sistema operativo
<Guest33258> ecco se il limite è 4 perché io me ne ritrovo 5?
<Guest33258> di cui una in efi una non specificato e la parte utilizzata mi da sconosiuta
<djzoidberg> il limite è 4 primarie
<djzoidberg> ma per ogni primaria puoi avere 4 logiche
<djzoidberg> per un totale di 16 partizioni
<djzoidberg> se ne hai 5 hai: restore: boot: 100M che si fa windows 8: windows8: dati:
<djzoidberg> alcune partizioni le dovresti vedere cerchiate in verde se ricordo male
<djzoidberg> quelle li dentro sono logiche
<djzoidberg> in ogni caso
<Guest33258> quindi in teroia dovrei prendere la partizione più grande... dove presumo i 52 giga siano di windows e partizionare quella con partizioni logiche?
<djzoidberg> secondo me dati è la partizone più grande
<Guest33258> *teoria
<djzoidberg> io con lo stesso scenario ho preso dati: ho fatto una partizione da 20 G come mount / e non ho fatto swap
<djzoidberg> poi ho cambiato idea
<Guest33258> il punto è... primo... come faccio a non distruggere windows ovvero... dove diavolo è windows fra quelle mille partizioni poi partiziono ma non formatto quela parte di disco e la taglio in piccoli pezzi dove mettere dati e ubunntu e swap
<djzoidberg> detto così non lo so
<djzoidberg>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<djzoidberg> /dev/sda1              63       80324       40131   de  Dell Utility
<djzoidberg> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Guest33258> allora...posso copiarti quello che mi dice il gestore delle partizioni in istallazioni? e grazie comunque per la pazienza
<djzoidberg> /dev/sda2   *       81920     1617919      768000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<djzoidberg> /dev/sda3         1617966   169405424    83893729+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<djzoidberg> Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<djzoidberg> /dev/sda4       169405486   488396799   159495657    5  Extended
<djzoidberg> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<djzoidberg> /dev/sda5       169405488   446449024   138521768+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<djzoidberg> /dev/sda6       446449664   486395903    19973120   83  Linux
<djzoidberg> /dev/sda7       486397952   488396799      999424   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<djzoidberg> nel mio caso windows è sda3
<Guest33258> un sec che leggo
<djzoidberg> cmq su win c'è un gestore di partizioni
<djzoidberg> e ti consiglio di allora lo spazio da li
<djzoidberg> una volta che ti riservi per esempio un partizione da 22giga
<djzoidberg> poi avvii l'installer di ubuntu
<djzoidberg> e da li maneggi la partizione tipo 20 per la root e 2 di swap
<Guest33258> cioé "una volta che ti riservi per esempio un partizione da 22giga"?
<Guest33258> la swap non dovrebbe essere il doppio della ram circa?
<Guest33258> io ne ho 8 di ram
<Guest33258> 8giga intedo
<djzoidberg> cazzate ho usato sistemi stabilissimi senza swap
<djzoidberg> dipende da quello che fai
<djzoidberg> e cmq prima di usare lo swap devi finire 8 giga di ram
<Guest33258> ah allora posso farlo più piccolo si spera di non imballare così il pc
<Guest33258> il mio problema è un'altro... 1 non capisco dove sia windows
<Guest33258> 2
<Guest33258> 2 se windows è dove penso devo fare delle partizioni logiche della partizione dove c'è windows?
<Guest33258> lui resta dov'è?
<djzoidberg> allora fai il partizionamento da windows
<djzoidberg> così sai che C:1
<djzoidberg> è windows
<djzoidberg> e non la tocchi+
<djzoidberg> se premi start e scrivi "partizioni"
<djzoidberg> dovresti trovare il tool di win
<djzoidberg> poi da li cerchi di capire quale è logica e quale è primaria
<djzoidberg> e dividi per forza la logica
<djzoidberg> altrimenti devi stare a fare ridimensionamenti di partizioni e non la finisci più
<djzoidberg> io in casi estremi come questi
<djzoidberg> mi farei una bella formattazione del disco
<djzoidberg> e vaffa!
<Guest33258> lo farei se fossi riuscito a farmi i dischi di ripristno di windows
<djzoidberg> non servono a nulla
<djzoidberg> se si guasta il pc
<djzoidberg> e ti fanno storie
<djzoidberg> in assistenza
<Guest33258> ma il signor bill gates ha deciso che non posso più farli su dvd ma mi serve un supporto di almeno 16 giga vuoto perché lui lo formatterà
<djzoidberg> spacca il disco fisso per terra
<Guest33258> no ma io farei così: ripristino windows
<Guest33258> bombardamento al napalm sull'hard disk per elimianre ogni partizione
<Guest33258>  e poi reinstallo wndows e poi ubuntiìu ma su un solo disco
<djzoidberg> ti racconto un aneddoto e poi vado che mi devo alzare alle 6
<djzoidberg> ho comprato un portatile, e cosa che non molti sanno, puoi pretendere che te lo diano senza windows
<djzoidberg> lo paghi
<djzoidberg> lo rimandano indietro
<djzoidberg> ti rimborsano 20 euro
<djzoidberg> o giù di li
<djzoidberg> e te lo danno vuoto
<djzoidberg> ovviamente dopo un po' si è spaccato
<djzoidberg> schermo morto
<djzoidberg> fidati a comprare acer
<djzoidberg> cmq
<djzoidberg> portato in assistenza volevano il ripristino di windows prima di accettarlo
<djzoidberg> gli ho portato tutto quello che avevo in mano per fargli capire che windows
<djzoidberg> era stato disinstallato dalla casa madre stessa
<djzoidberg> perchè non lo volevo
<Guest33258> che tristezza... guarda io ammetto che uso windows solo per quakche gioco e per trasferire i giochi della wii perché con linux non ci sono mai riuscito
<djzoidberg> ma non ne hanno voluto sapere
<djzoidberg> ho dovuto bypassare il negozio e mandare il pc direttamente ad acer
<Guest33258> e per problemi di riconoscimento della tv ma risolvibili con l'ultimo
<djzoidberg> chiaro
<Guest33258> non dirmi così che il mio è un acer!! poi mi deprimo
<djzoidberg> io avrei davvero risolto spaccando il disco con un cd di ripristino vuoto
<djzoidberg> ahahahahahahaha
<djzoidberg> tranquillo poi ha fatto la sua bella vita
<Guest33258> una domanda
<djzoidberg> anche se la batteria è morta poco tempo dopo
<djzoidberg> ....
<Guest33258> è possibile partizionare un hd esterno?
<djzoidberg> certo
<djzoidberg> puoi partizionare anche una pennina usb
<Guest33258> mi spiego... se io mi faccio una bella partizioncina da 20 giga nel mio hd da 2 tera
<Guest33258> e li ci metto il disco di ripristino di windows
<djzoidberg> si, puoi provare
<Guest33258> dopo posso usarlo perreistallare windows? o trasferirlo su pennina e usarlo per reinsallare windows
<cri> ciao
<djzoidberg> ma scusa, hai cercato in rete come fanno gli altri utenti?
<djzoidberg> non credo che tutti comprino supporti da 16 gb ad hoc
<djzoidberg> da usare una volta
<djzoidberg> e poi tenere fermi li
<cri> di che si parla
<djzoidberg> BTW: io devo proprio andare
<Guest33258> ma io vorrei evitare di togliere wondows solo per poter riassemblare tutto il disco anche perché potrei non riuscirci
<djzoidberg> se vuoi ci sono anche domani
<Guest33258> alcune partizioni di ripristino non si possono fondere
<cri> che problema ha?
<djzoidberg> ciao cri
<cri> djzoidberg, ciao
<Guest33258> o scusa... grzie comunque
<djzoidberg> vorrebbe partizionare un pc stock
<djzoidberg> che ha 5 partizioni
<Guest33258> @cri... era rivolto a me?
<cri> Guest33258, si
<djzoidberg> non toccando l'installazione di win
<cri> djzoidberg, che intendi per pc stock?
<djzoidberg> ma toccando la sua partizione per ricavare lo spazio per unix
<djzoidberg> stock intendo che ha la part list come da rivenditore
<djzoidberg> restore boot 100Mwin windows dati
<djzoidberg> vorrebbe ridurre la part win
<cri> io avrei una idea XD
<djzoidberg> già prosto
<djzoidberg> :D
<djzoidberg> ma non vuole toccare quello che ora funge
<djzoidberg> :D
<djzoidberg> altrimenti forma!!
<cri> appunto
<djzoidberg> format!!
<djzoidberg> dai vado
<Guest33258> premetto che sono una capra con ubuntu grazie a gente come voi che mi risolve i problemi con 2 stringhe in terminale
<cri> collega altro hd
<djzoidberg> ciaooo!!
<cri> installa ubuntu
<cri> ricollega hd con win
<cri> e aggiorni il grub tutto qua
<Guest33258> no aspetta che vuol dire collega altro hd un esterno?
<Guest33258> ciao e grazie
<cri> altro interno
<cri> cosi non rischi i dati
<Guest33258> allorapartiamo dalle basi...scusami ma non ho mai avuto molti problemi quindi non ho imparato molto
<Guest33258> allora... io ho un pc con windows 8 che odio ma voglio tenere
<cri> Guest33258, cortesemente passa su ubuntu-it-chat
<cri> cosi ne parliamo normalmente
<cri> sai come passare ad altro canale
<Guest33258> ovviamente no
<cri> cosa usi xchat
<Guest33258> è la prima volta che entro qui
<Guest33258> che browser?
<cri> che software usi per scrivere su irc
<Guest33258> boh? parli arabo per me
<cri> Guest33258, cosa usi poer scrivere qui
<Guest33258> me ne vergogno ma internet explore purtroppo
<cri> quindi webirc
<Guest33258> mi fido
<cri> apri altra finestra di explorer
<cri> e quando ti chiede quale canale digita ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest33258> aperta una scheda...ok ora provo
<Guest33258> fatto sono carman
<cri> gia risolto XD
<fhjm> ciao qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi o almeno a consolarm?
<fhjm> lo prendo come un no
<nannes> fhjm: per consolarti ci sono persone del sesso opposto, e non su irc
<nannes> per l'aiuto, invece,
<nannes> !qualcuno | dhj
<ubot-it> dhj: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fhjm> beh l'ho fatto qui sono stato spostato su un altro canale per poi essere ignorato (capisco che non era il canale giusto ma)... il problema per me è complesso comunque ripeto se non supporto almeno mi piacerebbe sapere che quando troverò qualcuno che lo sa fare saà possibile ferlo ed è un semplice problema di istallazione di ubuntu
<fhjm> su uno stupido computer nuovo che se ho capito bene ha già troppe partizioni
<fhjm> ne conto 5 quindi a quanto pare non posso farne altre
<fhjm> e non voglio perdere windows
<fhjm> in pratica non riesco a capire in quale partizione ho windows e troata uella come e se posso partizionarla
<fhjm> va beh ora è tardi... mi arrendo a windows
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-21
<akis24> giorno
<djzoidberg> buondì
<mazza> ciao ragazzi mi sapete dire dove posso modificare il file delle impostazioni come ad esempio il caricamento del file?
<lo0p> se fossi un computer e tu mi digiti quella frase io ti risponderei: syntax error
<djzoidberg> ahahahahahaha
<djzoidberg> vero
<lo0p> :P
<mazza> ragazzi mi saprete dire perche lo stesso file caricato nel mio server interno di ubuntu non funge e invece su uno esterno funge?
<lo0p> syntax error
<mazza>  ragazzi mi saprete dire perche lo stesso file caricato nel mio server interno di ubuntu non funge e invece su uno esterno funge?
<lo0p> syntax error
<Steeler> Nella mia webmail non riesco a loggarmi, su evolution invece funziona, c'è modo di vedere la password su evolution ?
<aureo> buondì, ho provato a installare il driver wifi con la finestra driver proprietari ma si è bloccato il pc e ho dovuto riavviare e ora il sistema non mi propone più quel driver il wifi non va ancora e prima di procedere manualmente , per non fare casino vorrei sapere se se l'è installato o no come faccio da terminale?
<aureo> buondì, ho provato a installare il driver wifi con la finestra driver proprietari ma si è bloccato il pc e ho dovuto riavviare e ora il sistema non mi propone più quel driver il wifi non va ancora e prima di procedere manualmente , per non fare casino vorrei sapere se se l'è installato o no come faccio a saperlo da terminale?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lo0p> aureo io la butto li: trova il nome esatto del pacchetto che hai installato, guarda cosa contiene, probabile installa un modulo del kernel, per vedere i moduli caricati devi dare lsmod da root, insomma scopri il nome del modulo che dovrebbe caricare e guarda se è caricato...
<mazza> come faccio a istallare ioncube nel mio server?
<lo0p> ma sopratutto cerca se quel componente hardware è compatibile seno fai solo una fatica inutile
<aureo> loOp, sulla lista non vedo niente che parli di broadcom
<aureo> vuol dire che non si è installato il driver?
<lo0p> le cose da fare sono 2, scoprire se esiste un driver e, nel caso, se è contenuto in quel pacchetto che hai installato, prima di tutto
<lo0p> tu sei sicuro che quello che hai installato contenga i driver per la tua scheda?
<aureo> siccome mentre si installava si è bloccato il pc quindi non lo so e volevo saperlo prima di installare manualmente
<aureo> e farci casino sopra
<lo0p> e non è un buon segno se si blocca, vuol dire che si è incasinato il kernel
<aureo> si è bloccato solo gestione driver proprietari il pc va
<mazza> come faccio a istallare ioncube nel mio server?
<aureo> devo andare grazie intanto buondì a tutti
<mazza> come faccio a istallare ioncube nel mio server?
<TaLaDo> mazza, ioncube non è nei repo qui si da supporto solo per pacchetti ufficiali
<mazza> come faccio a istallare ioncube nel mio server?
<TaLaDo> mazza, allora non leggi
<TaLaDo> mazza, ioncube non è nei repo qui si da supporto solo per pacchetti ufficiali
<king55> giorno a tutti
<king55> riparto da ieri notte :))
<king55> ho fatto upgrade da ubuntu server 11.04 a 12.04.2
<king55> al riavvio funzionava tutto
<king55> dopo qualche min
<mazza> Talado e come faccio ad avere supporto per ioncube?
<king55> le regole firewall iptabels hanno smesso di funzionare
<TaLaDo> mazza, vai sul loro sito
<king55> e non sono riuscito a farle ripartire in nessun modo
<king55> chi mi aiuta ?
<king55> thnx
<king55> tra l'altro ho notato che all'avvio ora mi dice :"New release '12.10' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it."
<king55> ma se provo, mi dice "Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found"
<king55> sono io che sto impazzendo o qualcosa non va ?
<king55> :)
<king55> iptables-restore non funziona...
<king55> rimane li pensoso...
<king55> no ora va il restore
<king55> pardon
<king55> sembra che non vadano solo le regole di postrouting nat  MASQUERADE
<remix_tj> king55: che errore ti da?
<king55> nessun errore a quanto sembra
<remix_tj> magari king55 ti manca l'ip forwarding attivo
<king55> già controllato e c'è
<remix_tj> quindi iptables restore funziona senza avvisi
<remix_tj> king55: si può vedere questo file che hai restorato per iptables?
<king55> certo
<king55> remix_tj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5786376/
<remix_tj> king55: non capisco le due regole di DNAT... se uno va a quell'ip pubblico lì tu lo converti in 3.0.0.3 ?
<king55> quella serve solo per abilitare GRE solo verso 3.0.0.3
<remix_tj> secondo me è tutto giusto, che problema ti da di preciso?
<king55> il problema sono quelle con gli ip pubblici e MASQUERADE
<king55> che hanno sempre funzionato
<remix_tj> le due masquerade secondo me sono sbagliate
<king55> ovvero : dato che ho tre interfacce con 3 indirizzi pubblici ma posso impostare solo 1 default gw per il primo che è sulla eth0
<remix_tj> perchè vuoi dire che se arrivano da 199 ecc ecc e vogliono uscire per eth0 allora gli cambi il source ip con quello di eth0
<king55> esatto
<remix_tj> eh king55 per queste cose qui c'è iproute2
<remix_tj> che viene molto più pulito
<king55> spiegami che sono impazzito
<remix_tj> e puoi impostare per ogni interfaccia il suo gateway
<king55> dimmi come fare e lo faccio subito
<king55> poi per il firewall impazzisco in un altro momento :)
<remix_tj> king55: http://blog.khax.net/2009/11/28/multi-gateway-routing-with-iptables-and-iproute2/
<remix_tj> king55: ma ora provo a cercarti una guida migliore
<king55> thnx
<remix_tj> king55: http://serverfault.com/questions/377062/iproute2-routing-with-multiple-networks-and-multiple-gateways questo per avere route differenti in base al source address, nel primo c'è anche una parte sul mangling che serve a gestire il trafico meglio
<king55> però cmq non capisco
<king55> tutte le mie 3 interfacce sono sulla stessa network
<king55> non posso in alcun modo specificare un gw una default per il traffico in uscita da tutta la network ??
<king55> questi siti parlano di interfacce su diverse public net
<king55> ma io ho 3 interfacce sulla stessa...
<remix_tj> 3 interfacce sulla stessa rete?
<remix_tj> e hai 3 gateway differenti?
<king55> no remix_tj , un solo gw per tutte e tre le interfacce
<king55> cmq il tuo metodo va alla grande
<king55> :)
<king55> per rendere permanenti le modifiche ora ?
<king55> non vorrei perdere tutto al riavvio
<king55> remix_tj: vado a pranzo, ci sentiamo dopo, cmq grazie mille, l'ultima guida era davvero valida
<king55> poi andiamo avanti :)
<pasqualino> vediamo se c'è jester- altrimenti faccio il riassunto di tutto
<pasqualino> c'è anche enzotib ...
<pasqualino> nel frattempo ciao a tutti
<pasqualino> Faccio un riassunto .. dopo aver creato un pò di casino a livello utenti ... decido di riformattare ubuntu 13.04 ... funzionava tutto tranne l'audio ... provo a mettere il driver proprietario
<pasqualino> per la mia geforce g220 ... scelgo il 310 ... (quello raccomandato e estato. Al riavvio mi dice che c'è un errore ripeteva sempre il numero 64 .. quindi immagino che non gli piacevano i driver .. in tutti i casi dovevofare ua cosa su windows e vado su windows
<pasqualino> adesso accendo il pc ... e non si carica neanche il grub.. il pc rimane con lo schermo nero con un cursore che lampeggia ....
<pasqualino> quindi la mia prima domanda è "come è possibile che si sia rovinato il grub?" ... non c'è nessuno questa mattina ?
<cartman1> qualcuno ha mai installato ubuntu in dual boot su un acer aspirine v3 571g? ha già 4 partizioni primarie
<jester-> cartman1: se hai gia 4 primarie non puoi fare altro
<cartman1> *aspire
<cartman1> cioè sono condannatoa windiws?
<jester-> cartman1: non è quastione di marca modello ma di regole dos
<jester-> cartman1: nella 4 cosa c'è dentro
<cartman1> si ma non c'è un modo per fregarlo con partizioni logiche?
<cartman1> è questo il punto... gparted è confuso
<jester-> cartman1: la regola è: 4 primarie o 3 primarie + estesa
<pasqualino> ciao jester-
<jester-> e serve spazio libero non è che si puo inventare
<jester-> ià pasqualino
<cartman1> il gestore partizioni windows mi da 4 partizioni primare una da 400 mega unda 300 una da 450 giga circa con credo windows e una da circa 20 gicga con il disco di ripristino presumo
<pasqualino> hai letto ? .. cosa ho scritto prima
<jester-> cartman1: non hai una dati?
<jester-> cartman1: nel caso si elimina la dati, si restringe winz e si fa una estesa
<jester-> pasqualino: no
<pasqualino> riscrivo
<pasqualino> Faccio un riassunto .. dopo aver creato un pò di casino a livello utenti ... decido di riformattare ubuntu 13.04 ... funzionava tutto tranne l'audio ... provo a mettere il driver proprietario
<pasqualino> per la mia geforce g220 ... scelgo il 310 ... (quello raccomandato e estato. Al riavvio mi dice che c'è un errore ripeteva sempre il numero 64 .. quindi immagino che non gli piacevano i driver .. in tutti i casi dovevofare ua cosa su windows e vado su windows
<pasqualino> adesso accendo il pc ... e non si carica neanche il grub.. il pc rimane con lo schermo nero con un cursore che lampeggia ....
<jester-> pasqualino: che centra la video con l'audio
<pasqualino> quindi la mia prima domanda è "come è possibile che si sia rovinato il grub?" ... che faccio
<jester-> pasqualino: e che centra grub con l'audio che non va
<cartman1> credo che la dati sia la stessa di win...
<pasqualino> tempo fa mi avevi risolto il problema .. l'audio passa tramite la scheda video hdmi .. mi avevi fatto cambiare i driver
<pasqualino> ora il pc è fermo con il cursore ... e non carica neanche il grub...
<jester-> cartman1: mi paiono strane 4 partizioni, di solito c'è la recovery il sistema e altra
<cartman1> è una partizione acer ntfs con 89& libero
<cartman1> presumo ci sia windows li
<jester-> pasqualino: hai per caso preso il driver dal sito nvidia?
<cartman1> ho il gestore partizion i di windows aperto e mi da 4 partizini primarie
<cartman1> tra l'altro 2 sono vuote... mi da psazio dispinibile 100%
<pasqualino> no sono andato su aggiornamenti e ho messo quello consigliato il 310 c'era scritto raccomandato e testato
<cartman1> solo che una temo sia in formattazione EFI
<jester-> cartman1: winz fa la foto al desktop?
<jester-> cartman1: se efi non c'è limite alle primarie
<cartman1> forse si ma ci sono limiti di dimesioni di forto credo saranno pesanti
<jester-> cartman1: quindi, se efi, installi scegliendo installa accanto
<cartman1> si ma quella efi è da 300 mega
<cartman1> così almeno dice gparted
<jester-> cartman1: serve spazio non allocato che ricaverà restringendo winz
<jester-> cartman1: winz va prima deframmentato
<jester-> cartman1: efi sono pochi mb ed è la prima in fat
<cartman1> allora deframmento windows e fin li ci sono
<jester-> pasqualino: quindi messo il nvidia consigliato?
<cartman1> poi che faccio? ridimensiono quella enorme dove c'è windows
<pasqualino> si nvidia consigliato
<cartman1> ma così mi ritrovo 5 partizioni no? e non è possibile
<jester-> cartman1: per forza, ti chiederà di quanto la vuoi fare e si arrnagia lui
<jester-> cartman1: anche 10 che ti frega
<cartman1> perché saranno logiche giusto?
<selargius> qualcuno sa come si aggiungono le icone di taglia-copia-incolla su PCManFM???
<cartman1> cioè io ho già 4 partizioni quella dove c'è windows la partiziono con partiioni logiche?
<pasqualino> si nvidia consigliato jeste-
<pasqualino> si nvidia consigliato jester-
<jester-> pasqualino: quindi riavviato e?
<pasqualino> si è aperto con ivy .. e mi diceva che c'era un errore e ripeteva il numero 64 ... al che ho riavviato e ho aperto windows e eri sera ho lavorato su windows
<jester-> pasqualino: di solito control-c copia e contro-v incolla non ricordo per taglia
<jester-> pasqualino/ selargius  di solito control-c copia e contro-v incolla non ricordo per taglia
<pasqualino> cotrol x taglia
<jester-> pasqualino: era per selargius
<pasqualino> lo so ma ho risposto jester-
<selargius> jester-, io lo so spiegalo a mia madre :D vuole le icone tipo windozz se no non capisce :(
<cartman1> scusate ma se partiziono un hard disk esterno eli ci metto il disco di ripsristino risco poi a reistallare windows?forse ho un idea ma non sono sicuo fuzioni
<jester-> selargius: alla mom mettigli winz
<jester-> non torturarla
<pasqualino> cmq jester- questa mattina mi sono svegliato e il pc .. morto non caricava neanche il grub e non capisco perchè visto che ieri sera funzionava
<jester-> cartman1: la prima partizione è in fat?
<cartman1> nessuna è in fat
<cartman1> llora
<pasqualino> ora io da ignorante andrei a ripristinare il grub ... che fo vado jester-?
<cartman1> ti spiego
<jester-> pasqualino: è difficiel, quasi impossibile capirti
<cartman1> secondo windows due non sono specificate (quella da 300 e 400 MB)
<jester-> pasqualino: direi che fai una nuova installazione e poi eviti di fare cazzate
<pasqualino> l'ho fatta ieri
<cartman1> una è in NTFS (quella da 450GIGA)
<jester-> lo rifai
<pasqualino> nuova partizione nuovo tutto
<jester-> fai prima
<pasqualino> ok
<jester-> cartman1: eh ma non c'è il tipo di filesystem, winz è nfts
<cartman1> anzi quella è l'unica a essere specificata
<jester-> cartman1: la eventuale efi è fat
<pasqualino> OK riformattiamo
<cartman1> guardando trmite gparted
<cartman1> trovo partizioni diverse ma alcune simili
<cartman1> una ntfs da 419mb
<cartman1> una efi da 314
<cartman1> una senza estensiona da 134 mb
<cartman1> e due ntfs con 470 giga
<cartman1> e 20 giga
<jester-> cartman1: quindi è efi perciò no nesiste fare una estesa fa tutte primarie
<jester-> cartman1: installi usando installa accanto dopo aver deframmentato winz
<jester-> la 470 è sicuro winz
<jester-> e la linux la ricava da li
<cartman1> non me lo fa fare... ci ho provato... mi fa o formattare il disco altro con gparted
<jester-> restringendola e usando lo spazio che si libera
<jester-> cartman1: serve la 13.04 64 bit o il rub non si installa un efi
<pasqualino> asp che forse ho capito il problema perchè non andava il bootloader .. c'era una pennetta che ieri aveva inserito mia moglie e cercava i dati da li dentro
<cartman1> ho la 13.04 64 bit
<jester-> cartman1: lancia installa ubuntu
<pasqualino> quindi questo mistero è stato svelato ed è partito anche ubuntu jester- :-)
<jester-> cartman1: però prima devi deframmentare o perdi dati
<cartman1> lo faccio ma non mi dal'opzione intalla affianco... cosa che vorrei comunque evitare perché vorrei una partizione comuna per i dati nel caso si fotta un sist operativo o l'altro
<pasqualino> e funziona anche l'audio SANTO UBUNTU quanto ti amo :-)
<jester-> cartman1: devi arrivare la partizionamento
<cartman1> ecco... ci sono arrivatoieri e non sapevo dove mettere le mani... ti scrivo quello che mi dice gparted?
<pasqualino> grazie jester- sei sempre tanto gentile :-)
<jester-> cartman1: che centra gparted
<cartman1> va beh scusa ho chaato gparted il programma che mi fa fare le partizio i quando istallo
<jester-> pasqualino: sa fai cosi con la moglie è lei che deve essere santa subito
<jester-> lol
<jester-> cartman1: non c'è installa accanto?
<jester-> scegli e vai avanti
<cartman1> non me lo dava... mi dava cacella disco e l'unco modo per toglierlo era altro
<jester-> fino a che non confermi non cambia nulla
<jester-> mi pare strana la cosa
<cartman1> facciamo osì...tanro il mio wondows è vuoto... provo a deframmentare e ci riprovo.. una domanda...meglio intallasre dalla versione live o direttamente senza farla partire o nessuna differenza?
<jester-> cartman1: per forza dalla live cd o usb
<cartman1> no ma senza far partire la live... vadi subito su intall ubuntu
<cartman1> ho già masterizzato un dvd
<mazza> ciao a tutti, mi saprete dire come creare un accesso ftp e impostarlo  con ubuntu server
<Matt_91> Giorno a tutti!
<pasqualino> jester- mi sono sposato quasi un anno fa .. e ti dico che al matrimonio ho fatto interrompere la funzione da un cosplay di doctor who ... che mi ha portato il mio sogno rinoa (final fantasy VIII) e io ho lasciato mia moglie sull'altare
<pasqualino> e dovevo decidere se sposare mia moglie o rinoa :-) hi hi hi
<pasqualino> jester- è una santa :-)
<cartman1> scusa jester...prima di tutto grazie per la pazienza...ma se riesco a farmi un benedetto disco di ripristino in teoria non faccio prima a distruggere tutto eliminare le partizioni inutili e fare un dual boot classico con una partizione per windows una per linux e una dati? o è troppo complicato?
<jester-> cartman1: non è mai una biona idea eliminare winz e specilamente le ripristino
<jester-> buona
<Matt_91> oggi passo a windows 95 XD no allora, ho sempre un fastidiosissssssssimo probbbbbbblema :) in pratica, provare per credere, con ubuntu se per sbaglio inserisco la sd nel card reader del portatile con il lock della sd, poi la smonto, la tiro fuori dal portatile tiro via il blocco e la reinserisco non mi lascia ugualmente scriverci, almeno che non riavvio o uso la sd attraverso un reader esterno con l'usb
<Matt_91> anche a voi?
<jester-> cartman1: linux non è sostitutivo di winz ma alternativo un po come ma moto alla macchina o viceversa
<jester-> se piove e hai lo moto anneghi
<cartman1> non caipsco csa ci sia nolle partizioni da 400 e 300mega che windows mi da vuote e linux no
<cartman1> si si capisco ma infatto avrei reinstallato windows ma eliminando tutte le partizioni
<cartman1> rifacendole da capo
<cartman1> però dovrei avere la certezza che riesco a reinstallartlo winz... adesso riprovo ma con poca speranza
<cartman1> grazie communque...
<Matt_91> cartman1: Win/ e Win8 si fanno sempre e comunque delle partizioni ingiro, a cosa servano realmente non si sa...
<jester-> cartman1: vai con installa accanto
<mazza> ragazzi mi sapete dire come creare un accesso ftp per il mio ubuntu server?
<jester-> io intanto vado a cibarmi
<mazza> Ragazzi mi potete dare un piccolo aiuto per configurare l'accesso ftp in ubuntu server ve ne sarei molto grato
<djzoidberg> che ftp server stai usando
<djzoidberg> ?
<king55> ciao remix_tj
<king55> sei ancora in forze ?
<djzoidberg> king55: ciao
<djzoidberg> come va con iptable?
<king55> oh ciao djzoidberg
<remix_tj> king55: la risposta alla tua domanda è "devi mettere i comandi dentro ad uno script che si avvia al boot"
<king55> ieri sera ho tribolato fino alle 0:30 poi ho rinunciato
<remix_tj> (e ora mi eclisso, a dopo)
<king55> ma il buon remix_tj  mi ha dato un metodo superlativo
<king55> :)
<king55> grazie ragaaaa
<king55> djzoidberg: posso chiederti come fare quello che mi ha scritto remix_tj ?
<djzoidberg> e che ti ha scritto?
<djzoidberg> XD
<king55> in pratica abbiamo risolto con ip route
<mazza> djzoiidberg sto utilizzando questo vsftpd
<king55> ma ora devo rendere persistenti le rotte per non perdere tutto al riavvio...
<king55> "devi mettere i comandi dentro ad uno script che si avvia al boot"
<king55> come fo ?
<djzoidberg> ma non dentro uno script ma dentro /etc/network/interfaces
<djzoidberg> sotto l'interfaccia metti "up route add -net ip.ip.ip.ip subnet ma.sk.ma.sk dev "dev"
<djzoidberg> così quanto sale l'interfaccia la rotto si "installa"
<king55> ok provo
<djzoidberg> poi fai un restart del networking o un riavvio
<djzoidberg> ti consiglio un riavvio
<djzoidberg> così simuli un fault
<king55> yes
<mazza> ragazzi mi potete aiutare a configurare un accesso ftp ?
<king55> djzoidberg: ma devo mettere un comando post-up prima ?
<king55> del tipo "post-up ip route add default via x.x.x.x table int_eth2"
<king55> ?
<djzoidberg> no no aspetta
<djzoidberg> per la default
<djzoidberg> ti basta mettere i gw sotto l'interfaciia
<king55> eh ma non funziona
<djzoidberg> impossibile
<king55> abbiamo dovuto usare ip route perchè ho diverse interfacce
<king55> con ip pubblico
<king55> e mi servono diversi gw
<djzoidberg> mi fai vedere la conf
<king55> yes
<djzoidberg> non puoi fare diveri gw
<king55> in realtà il gw è uno
<djzoidberg> faresti equal-cost multi-path routing
<djzoidberg> si ma su più interfacce
<king55> ma ho dovuto impostarlo per le 3 diverse interfacce fisiche
<king55> con tre ip pubblici all'interno della stessa network
<djzoidberg> faresti round robin su tutte le interfacce
<king55> se no, nulla, non funzionava
<king55> ora va alla grande
<king55> ma devo rendere persistenti le modifiche
<djzoidberg> fai vedere la conf
<djzoidberg> ma mi sembra un porcheria
<king55> quale file vuoi ?
<djzoidberg>  /etc/network/interfaces
<djzoidberg> in pv
<king55> yes
<Matt_91> king55: tutti i comandi che hai dato da terminale li ficchi in uno script sh e lo fai avviare all'avvio, niente di complicato e nessuna porcheria, anzi, se tra un paio di giorni non ti serve più fai presto a toglierlo
<djzoidberg> è una porcheria a livello di networking
<king55> Matt_91: si immagino ma non sono pratico di scripting
<mazza> ragazzi mi potete aiutare a configurare un accesso ftp ?
<djzoidberg> 3 interfacce con la stessa subnet
<king55> lo so basta un solo gw
<king55> ma se provo impostare così brutalmente
<king55> sulle 3 interfacce
<king55> sistematicamente perdo una di queste7
<djzoidberg> ma è una porcheria
<king55> e di fatto è documentato
<djzoidberg> non si può sentire
<king55> bisogna in qualche modo (non chiedermi il perchè)
<djzoidberg> lavoro nel networking e ti assicuro che è una schifezza
<king55> specificare il gateway x ogni interfaccia
<king55> djzoidberg: pure io
<djzoidberg> ma se usi una solo interfaccia fisica
<king55> sono 3 interfacce fisiche
<mazza> ragazzi mi potete aiutare a configurare un accesso ftp ?
<djzoidberg> non puoi usarne una e due loopback?
<king55> e linux se ne sbatte che sono sulla stessa network
<king55> none, non si può by design perchè sono collegate a tre interfacce...
<Matt_91> king55: fai un nuovo file e gli metti un comando per riga e lo script è fatto! niente di più, magari gli metti l'intestazione "#! /bin/sh" e gli metti l'estensione ".sh"
<djzoidberg> io mi rifiuto di configurare in questo modo
<djzoidberg> segui Matt_91
<djzoidberg> e fai lo script
<djzoidberg> come ti sta dicendo
<djzoidberg> poi dai i permessi al file
<djzoidberg> con sudo chmod a+x /path/file.sh
<king55> scusa djzoidberg ma tu come faresti ?
<king55> io ci sono impazzito per ore ieri senza cavare un ragno
<Matt_91> djzoidberg: porcheria per me non è, è il modo più semplice e meno scassante per il sistema. così non modifichi niente e se vuoi tornre indietro fai presto senza scassamentei :p
<king55> ho capito e siamo tutti d'accordo che a livello network è un non-senso ma che colpa ne ho se linux fa uscire di default il traffico dalla eth0, e se provo a mettere un gw anche alle altre interfacce mi risponde picche e perdo le precedenti a meno di non usare iproute ed iproute2 ?
<mazza> ragazzi mi potete aiutare a configurare un accesso ftp ?
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | mazza
<ubot-it> mazza: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Matt_91> king55: accontentati che da qualche parte te lo fa uscire il traffico :P
<king55> yes :)
<king55> dopo dove lo devo mettere il file .sh ?
<mazza> Matt_91 come faccio a configurare un utente con la password ed a avere i permessi di caricare e spostare file nella cartella www?
<Matt_91> king55: se le cose non son cambiate segui qui: http://appuntidiinformatica.wordpress.com/2008/02/09/eseguire-automaticamente-script-allavvio-di-ubuntu/
<Matt_91> NON mettere il sudo davanti hai comandi nello script king55 , OK?
<Matt_91> king55: anzi, magari se vuoi mettimeno su paste ce lo guardo se potrebbe funzionare :p
<Matt_91> mazza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<Matt_91> king55: ok, prima di metterlo come avvio automatico, prova a eseguirlo dal terminale, dai "sudo su" metti la password e poi dai "sh /cartella/cartelle/file.sh" e vedi se dirotta correttamente, ovviamente al posto del /cartella/cartelle/file metti il tuo percorso
<Matt_91> king55: se ti va io stacco :) fammi sapere il prima possibile
<king55> kk asp un sec che provo
<king55> Matt_91: mi risponde Unknown id: iproutefede.sh
<king55> e durante update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/iproutefede.sh missing LSB information
<Matt_91> prova con: sudo sh /cartella/script.sh
<king55> Matt_91: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<Matt_91> king55: si ma attualmente quei comandi sono già stati dati, o no?
<king55> si, non ho mica riavvviato :)
<Matt_91> ripassami il paste del file sh che non mi ricordo più XD
<king55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5786651/
<Matt_91> king55: appunto il problema è che non credo che ti lasci fare un add di una regola già aggiunta prima
<Matt_91> quindi riavvia e avvia lo script da terminale, se ti routta tutto giusto allora lo metti in esecuzione automatica
<Matt_91> oppure rimuovi le regole di routing XD
<king55> riavvio
<king55> wait
<Matt_91> king55: credo basti che dai gli stessi comandi con "del" al posto di "add"
<Matt_91> a vabbè, riavvia XD
<mazza> mi potete aiutare 3 minuti
<mazza> a configurare l'accesso ftp
<mazza> e far si che tramite filezilla possa modificare il mio sito?
<mazza> Matt perfavire aiutami
<king55> Matt_91: non funzia
<Matt_91> mazza: fai un utente in ubuntu e con quello ti loghi
<Matt_91> king55: cosa dice?
<king55> Matt_91: sono in ssh
<king55> non ho visto il boot
<Matt_91> ma lo hai già messo in avvio automatico lo script?
<Matt_91> king55: comunque basta che guardi i log di sistema per vedere quello che ti combina il pc ;) li trovi in /var/log/
<king55> si ma sto già guardando quelli
<king55> syslog e dmesg
<king55> cosa curiosa
<king55> adesso uno dei due ip è raggiungibile
<king55> mentre l'altro no
<king55> c'è da impazzire
<Matt_91> king55: ma se li dai da terminale quei comandi vanno? :)
<king55> è quello che ho fatto prima
<Matt_91> king55: sai che fare.... facciamo una porcheria XD metti sudo davanti ai comandi
<Matt_91> king55: così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5786715/
<Matt_91> riavvia e vedi se va. se va siamo tutti felici e contenti
<king55> ok mo provo
<Matt_91> king55: ok?
<Matt_91> king55: non preoccuparti, di per se non cambia niente, ma è brutto da vedere e per lo più.... non si sa mai che funzioni!
<king55> Matt_91: se devi andare vai
<king55> no problem ho capito
<king55> ora riprovo
<Matt_91> king55: ho ancora un po di tempo, non preoccuparti ;9
<Matt_91> * ;)
<king55> ;)
<king55> sta riavviando
<king55> Matt_91: risultato
<king55> primo ip (quello che ha anche il gw configurato in interface) OK risponde subito
<king55> secondo ip OK risponde dopo molto tempo (evidentemente deve caricare prima tutto)
<king55> terzo ip, non risponde +
<mazza> mi aiutate a configurare l'accesso ftp
<Matt_91> king55: .... ultimo tentativo prova rimuovi lo script da init.d, nei commenti del sito di prima ci sono le istruzioni e prova a mettere quei comandi nello script /etc/rc.local
<king55> ok
<Matt_91> king55: ti viene così quel fiel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5786738/
<Matt_91> perchè c'è gia dentro delle cose. se hai altri comandi tra il mega commento iniziale e il "exit 0" lascali ;)
<Matt_91> king55: io vado, ciao e in bocca al lupo!
<Matt_91> ciao anche agli altri
<king55> ciao e grazie
<mazza> ragazzi questo programma va bn per l'accesso ftp vsftpd
<mazza> ragazzi questo programma  vsftpd va bn per l'accesso ftp
<mazza> ??
<kOoLiNuS> mazza è un server, non un client per accedere ad un sito remoto ...
<mazza> k0olinus mi puoi aiutare 3 minuti perfavore?
<mazza> almeno spiegarmi come procedere
<kOoLiNuS> mazza: che devi fa?
<filippo> sera a tutti, vorrei eliminare un account dal sistema ma prima di fare questo vorrei trasferire i file al mio utente root. Se faccio questa operazione da "gksu nautilus" poi avrò agire sui permessi?
<akis24> ciao
<enzotib> filippo, qui non supportiamo l'uso dell'utente root
<enzotib> filippo, spiega bene qual è la motivazione
<filippo> ok, ho ceato un utente per mio nipote sul mio portatile ma siccome non lo usa e volevo riordinare il SO, vorrei eliminare il suo utente (senza privilegi di amministrazione) e volevo anche sapere come spostare dei grossi file (avi e similari) da un utente ad un altro senza andare a creare problemi con i permessi
<enzotib> filippo, ok, allora non è da utente a root, ma da utente a utente
<enzotib> filippo, puoi farlo come dicevi prima con gksu nautilus, anche se io lo farei da terminale
<enzotib> filippo, al massimo dopo devi rimettere a posto i permessi, non ci vuole molto, e se vuoi ti indico io come fare
<enzotib> filippo, per i permessi forse si può fare anche da nautilus, ma anche qui, preferisco usare il terminale
<enzotib> filippo, se tutti i file li metti nella stessa dir di destinazione, tutto poi è più facile da gestire
<filippo> dimmi come rimetterli a posto enzotib  please io non sono pratico con la loro modifica. si sono tutti nella stessa dir
<enzotib> filippo, apri un terminale, spostati nella dir (con cd)
<filippo> si enzotib
<enzotib> filippo, e dai il comando: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER *
<filippo> enzotib, mi ritorna un errore 'chown: opzione non valida -- " " '
<enzotib> filippo, ok, allora: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER .
<filippo> funge enzotib grazie
<enzotib> prego
<filippo> ora il secondo punto, eliminare il secondo utente
<filippo> da terminale andrà beniossimo, non si sa mai che mi ricordi il comando quando mi servirà di nuovo
<enzotib> filippo, sudo deluser --remove-home nome
<filippo> fatto, grazie ancora enzotib
<enzotib> prego ancora :)
<filippo> :-)
<Cenerentolo> Ciao a tutti. Dopo alcuni aggiornamenti, compreso kernel, si sono presentati problemi di avvio, impiega un po' di minuti, a volte sta due minuti bloccato sulla schermata del bios, idee?
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, sul bios ubuntu ancora non c'è arrivato
<Cenerentolo> intendo che rimane bloccato sulla prima schermata, perchè non si avvia ubuntu, come se non ci fosse niente sul pc
<Cenerentolo> poi l'avvio impiega qualche minuto
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, il menu di grub appare?
<Cenerentolo> no
<enzotib> ora sei su quella macchina?
<Cenerentolo> si
<sabalaba> ciao!
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, copia tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sabalaba> sto cercando di risolvere un problema al boot di ubuntu in dual boot con win 8, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<enzotib> sabalaba, spiega
<Ab3L> Ciao. Ho un dilemma. uso ssh per connettermi da qui ad altri pc. il problema è che uso sempre l'ip e non è pratico da ricordare. vorrei, invece, usare comandi tipo ab3l@pcstudio. c'è una tabella da qualche parte da modificare con una riga tipo "pcstudio    192.168.1.57" ?
<sabalaba> dunque ho installato win 8 sulla partizione primaria (SSD) e non avendo più spazio su questa ho installato ubuntu (ultima versione) sul secondo HD.
<Cenerentolo> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787181/
<sabalaba> ora l'installazione è andata a buon fine, solo che il grub non è andato a scriversi sopra l'mbr
<sabalaba> ho provato a modificare l'mbr con easybcd quindi aggiungendo ubuntu sulla partizione del secondo HD, ma quando lo seleziono dal boot mi dice tipo no such partition
<ErVito> ping pong
<ErVito> enzotib: hola
<sabalaba> Help? :)
<ErVito> Claudinux: hola
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, metti 5 a GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT e false a GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<enzotib> ciao ErVito
<ErVito> enzotib: ciaoz beddo, come la va?
<enzotib> ErVito, bene
<Claudinux> ErVito, \o
<ErVito> enzotib: cool
<ErVito> Claudinux: come la va?
<ErVito> enzotib: c'è un problema :(
<Claudinux> ErVito, todo bien!
<ErVito> grave direi
<ErVito> Claudinux: beato te!!
<enzotib> Ab3L, ~/.ssh/config
<enzotib> Ab3L, man ssh_config
<ErVito> enzotib: ho la rete che dopo un po' che va muore
<ErVito> enzotib: e penso sia un baco introdotto nella 13.04...
<ErVito> è solo una decina di giorni che noto il problema, speravo venisse risolto ma persiste
<Cenerentolo> salvo e provo a riavviare enzotib?
<ErVito> (considera che ho aggiornato un mese dopo il rilascio)
<ErVito> enzotib: vuoi un dmesg? Sembra interessante...o hai qualcos'altro in mente??
<sabalaba> enzotib potresti dare una lettura veloce e deirmi cosa ne pensi?
<ErVito> Claudinux: che combini?
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, noi
<enzotib> no*
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, prima sudo update-grub
<enzotib> ErVito, mai sentito di bug simili sulla 13.04
<ErVito> enzotib: eh, a me è la prima volta che succede
<enzotib> sabalaba, hai uefi?
<ErVito> ma è sistematico, accendo il pc, attacco il muletto, tutto OK, passano 10 minuti, un quart d'ura, mezz'ora e muore!!
<Cenerentolo> enzotib ok, ora provo a riavviare, vediamo quanto ci mette
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, non è migliorato
<Cenerentolo> cioè?
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, solo che ora dovresti, premendo un qualsiasi tasto, poter vedere il menu di grub
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, e magari vedere se con un kernel precedente va meglio
<enzotib> (lo scegli da grub)
<Cenerentolo> ah
<ErVito> enzotib: vuoi dare un'occhiata così stabiliamo se è un malato terminale o se si può riparare? ;D
<enzotib> ErVito, cosa mi vuoi fare vedere, dmesg? ok, metti su pastebin
<ErVito> enzotib: sì, certo che ti faccio vedere dmesg, se vuoi una foto de la metto su imagebin! :)
<ErVito> enzotib: non ho la barba lunga!!
<ErVito> e mi sono fatto un ciuffo da paura!!
<Ab3L> enzotib: grazie
<ErVito> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/KJwMPLzy
<Cenerentolo> prima che provo a spegnere, volevo pure provare un fsck al riavvio, qual'è il comando per forzarlo appena si riavvia?
<enzotib> Ab3L, due righe con Host pippo \n Hostname 192.168.1.100 credo bastino per fare ssh pippo
<Ab3L> enzotib: ci studio dietro, ora che so dove bisogna mettere le mani
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, sì
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, sudo touch /forcefsck
<Cenerentolo> ok, poi basta riavviare e lo esegue, giusto? enzotib
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, sì
<Cenerentolo> ok, grazie enzotib, vedremo un po' se si sblocca la situazione o cambiando kernel o con un fcsk, ciao
<enzotib> Cenerentolo, ciao
<ErVito> enzotib: sono un caso disperato?
<enzotib> ErVito, hai postato? manco ho visto ;)
<ErVito> bene! :D
<enzotib> ErVito, hai messo qualcosa relativo a IPv6?
<ErVito> enzotib: nisba
<ErVito> tutto uguale a prima
<ErVito> e funziona!
<ErVito> solo che ogni tanto "stacca"
<ErVito> e nun ghe nient da fa
<enzotib> ErVito, nm-tool
<ErVito> enzotib: pasto?
<enzotib> pasta
<enzotib> e fagioli
<ErVito> slurp!
<ErVito> col cavolo nero!
<ErVito> o meglio una pasta alle cime di rapa!
<ErVito> Claudinux: né?
<ErVito> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/c0ukfUjr
<enzotib> ErVito, ma con cavo?
<ErVito> enzotib: già
<enzotib> uhm
<ErVito> e adesso sta tenendo da mezz'ora
<ErVito> di solito muore prima
<enzotib> ErVito, non so proprio, provare con un kernel precedente?
<ErVito> può essere che quando il flusso dati è troppo nun ghe la fa più?
<ErVito> enzotib: si può provare
<enzotib> ErVito, sarebbe strano, tanto più che è cavo
<ErVito> eh, già, però è quello che accade, dai, provo ad avviare con una versione vecia e vediam che succede
<ErVito> enzotib: all'avvio, shift? giusto?
<ErVito> o f qualcosa?
<enzotib> ErVito, sì
<enzotib> shift, se non vedi grub
<ErVito> oghey
<ErVito> reboot!
<davide_> raga,skype non funzia metto la psw e dice di autenticarmi di uscira e provare ,ma niente
<enzotib> avrai sbagliato password
<davide_> no lo cambiata, non capisco
<davide_> dice non è possibile avviare skype ti sei autenticato su questo pc esci e rioprova
<davide_>  scusa ti sei già autenticato su questo computer esci e riprova
<davide_> ho ubuntu 13.04 skype 4.2
<dima__> mi aiustate?
<dima__> aiutate*
<dima__> ce un modo di passare a ubuntu salvando TUTTI I DATI E i programmi di windows 8?
<enzotib> dima__, no
<dima__> no???
<dima__> almeno i programmi????
<enzotib> dima__, proprio i programmi
<dima__> ???
<enzotib> dima__, i dati bene o mali puoi trasferirli e spesso usarli, ma i programmi devi trovare degli analoghi
<enzotib> se esistono
<dima__>  solo i programmi cn i salvataggi
<enzotib> dima__, ma tu usi già ubuntu?
<dima__> no
<dima__> vorerei instsllarlo xk mi hanno detto che è velocissimo
<enzotib> dima__, e allora lascia perdere, nell'emergenza che mi pare di sentire nelle tue parole, troverai solo delusioni
<enzotib> !nolinux | dima__
<ubot-it> dima__: Non sei obbligato ad usare linux: per chiarirti le idee, leggi "Linux per futili motivi", http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/documenti/lfm/
<dima__> çç cmq si puo ascolta si puo magari
<lo0p> wow bel consiglio da dare
<dima__> salvare solo CoD.. CHE PESA TANTO cn i suoi salvataggi?
<lo0p> complimenti
<enzotib> lo0p, qualcuno ti ha chiamato in causa?
<lo0p> gia linuxx è complicato come approccio poi dai una risposta del genere ... io linux l'ho messo da solo ho imparato a programmare da solo, per futili motivi, e non vedo perche non dovrebbe lui
<lo0p> praticamente hai detto continua a usare windows...
<enzotib> sì, se si trova bene, non vedo perché non debba usare windows
<lo0p> wtf
<lo0p> liberta e opensource a te ti fanno un baffo eh?
<enzotib> gli oltranzisti del free-software li trovi altrove, non qui
<enzotib> !chat | e comunque
<ubot-it> e comunque: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lo0p> sei operatore qua enzotib?
<enzotib> sì
<Simone__> c'è nessuno?
<Simone__> avrei bisogno di una mano
<Simone__> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Simone__
<ubot-it> Simone__: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Simone__> enzo non mi è chiaro se sei un bot
<Simone__> o no
<enzotib> sono un bot
<enzotib> Simone__, dpkg --get-selections | grep grub
<enzotib> !pastebin | Simone__
<ubot-it> Simone__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simone__> eccomi
<Simone__> cosè pastebin?
<Simone__> *cos'è
<enzotib> Simone__, se leggi le istruzioni scritte sopra...
<Simone__> perdonami non avevo collegato le due cose, dovrei copiare quello che mi esce scritto dalla linea di comando che mi hai scritto e incollarlo all'interno di pastebin?
<Simone__> il problema è che dovrei accedere a ubuntu e non so se è possibile dato che sono su windows8
<enzotib> Simone__, no, non è possibile, se non riavvii e vieni qui da ubuntu
<Simone__> ok procedo
<Simone__> torno nel minor tempo possibile
<Simone> eccomi enzo, potresti ridarmi la riga di comando?
<enzotib> Simone, dpkg --get-selections | grep grub
<Simone> non mi va la linea
<enzotib> Simone, aspetta
<enzotib> Simone, ti spiego le possibilità
<Simone> i miei occhi sono sulla chat
<enzotib> Simone, quanto è grande la partizione dedicata ad ubuntu?
<Simone> controllo
<Simone> tipo 15gb
<Simone> se ho capito bene da gparted
<enzotib> Simone, se nel terminale riesci a scrivere sudo fdisk -l
<Simone> fatto
<Simone> si dovrebbe essere di 15gb
<enzotib> Simone, metti su pastebin?
<Simone> puoi ridarmi il link? perdonami
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787492/
<Simone> vedi dovrebbe essere la riga 11
<enzotib> Simone, secondo me la cosa più semplice è impostare grub per far partire windows, e lasciare la partizione di ubuntu così com'è
<Simone> ah si può?
<enzotib> Simone, perdi 15GB, ma le alternative non sono facili e sicure
<Simone> me ne sbatto dei 15gb
<enzotib> Simone, ok, allora facciamo così
<Simone> ma se tipo imposto grub per far partire windows, e poi formatto la partizione di ubuntu faccio un guaio?
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> Simone, perché grub deve trovare il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enzotib> Simone, poi forse qualche esperto di windows ti può aiutare a ripristinare il bootloader di windows
<Simone> okok prometto non farò più proposte haha
<Simone> allora faccio prima a formattare il pc haha qui sono tutti più ignoranti di me!
<enzotib> Simone, se trovi qualcuno che ti aiuta su quello, poi puoi cancellare la partizione
<Simone> ci spero :)
<enzotib> Simone, allora facciamo la cosa semplice
<Simone> dimmi
<enzotib> Simone, grep "menuentry '" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Simone> copio in patebin?
<enzotib> sì
<Simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787505/
<enzotib> Simone, è questa che fa partire windows "Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1)" ?
<Simone> ah...
<Simone> bene...
<Simone> ti ringrazio :)
<enzotib> Simone, era una domanda...
<Simone> hahahha
<enzotib> Simone, selezioni quella per windows o no?
<Simone> scusami non ho visto
<Simone> in che senso seleziono?
<Simone> ah ok ora leggendo mi è più chiaro
<Simone> quella che si chiama windows8 loader seleziono dal grub
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> Simone, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Simone> devo installare gksu
<enzotib> Simone, uhm, dovresti già averlo
<enzotib> Simone, non hai ubuntu? hai forse kubuntu o cosa?
<Simone> nono ubuntu
<Simone> una delle ultime versioni
<enzotib> Simone, e allora gksu devi averlo
<Simone> qui dice che non lo ho e lo sta installando ora
<enzotib> Simone, uhm
<Simone> uhm io non l'ho usato molto
<Simone> non è che è una delle operazioni preliminari che io non ho fatto?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> deve esserci
<enzotib> Simone, mi copi quello che ha scritto sul terminale, così cerco di capire?
<Simone> si ora ti copio tutto
<Simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787512/
<enzotib> ve bene, strano, ma andiamo avanti
<enzotib> Simone, il comando era gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Simone> io ho copiato quello che hai scritto
<kinfov> Ciao a tutti
<enzotib> Simone, si è aperto un file, che puoi editare? (non farlo per il momento)
<Simone> mi dice di inserire la password io la metto, ma dice che è errata
<kinfov> ho un bisogno disperato di aiuto, non riesco ad accedere più a nessun dispositivo, mi appare la schermata Impossibile mostrare «/media/nome del dispositivo» La posizione non è una cartella
<enzotib> Simone, riprova, e fai attenzione se hai Maiuscolo
<enzotib> kinfov, ls -ld /media
<Simone> già riprovato e sono certo di averla giusta
<enzotib> Simone, e allora deve funzionare
<kinfov> drwxrwxr-- 5 root root 4096 giu 21 20:05 /media
<kinfov> enzotib il risultato drwxrwxr-- 5 root root 4096 giu 21 20:05 /media
<enzotib> kinfov, sudo chmod 755 /media
<enzotib> kinfov, poi di nuovo il comando ls di prima
<Simone> enzo io ho usato la pass due secondi prima nel terminale è impossibile
<enzotib> Simone, io non posso fare niente,
<kinfov> enzotib, drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 giu 21 20:05 /media
<enzotib> Simone, più che riprovare con la massima attenzione non so cosa consigliarti
<Simone> nono figurati giusto per curiosità, la administrative pass è la stessa che chiede il terminale giusto?
<enzotib> kinfov, prova a vedere se ora è cambiato qualcosa, quando per esempio inserisci una pendrive o simili
<enzotib> Simone, sì
<Simone> allora il mio pc è un bastardo
<enzotib> Simone, hai scritto esattamente gksu gedit /etc/default/grub ?
<enzotib> Simone, senza sudo davanti, per intenderci
<Simone> copiato chiaro e tondo
<Simone> provo a riavviare il terminale o ci servono i dati di prima?^
<enzotib> Simone, prova allora sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<kinfov> enzotib, per te sarà stato facile, ma ci stavo diventando matto.
<enzotib> kinfov, risolto?
<djzoidberg> hola
<kinfov> enzotib, direi di si. sembra tutto ok, mi manca un solo dispositivo che al momento non è montato, appena riavvio vedo anche quello. Grazie
<enzotib> kinfov, intuizione e un po' di fortuna
<Simone> ora mi è uscito il file editabile con il piccolo e simpatico *warning* l'utente Simone non è root!
<kinfov> enzotib, Grazie 1000
<djzoidberg> anche oggi ho bisogno di supporto!
<enzotib> kinfov, prego
<enzotib> kinfov, dove l'ha scritto, sul terminale?
<djzoidberg> a lavoro, con la mia kubuntu 13.04 ad un certo punto, dopo un riavviao, ho iniziato ad avere disconnesioni costanti sulla ethernet
<djzoidberg> cicliche
<enzotib> uhm, già sentito
<enzotib> djzoidberg, prova con un kernel precedente
<djzoidberg> connessa, indirizzo, down, connessa, indirizzo, down, connessa, indirizzo down
<djzoidberg> non ho fatto upgrade
<enzotib> djzoidberg, prova lo stesso
<Simone> zoidberg fai due ricerche su google io lo risolsi con poco quel problema ma non ricordo come
<Simone> mi pare che uno diceva di fare qualche comando nel terminale e di aggiornare i driver e funzionò in poco e niente
<Simone> enzo comunque il warning me lo scrive sul terminale
<djzoidberg> mmm, rca m***a ho bisogno di stabilità a lavoro
<enzotib> Simone, copia su pastebin
<Simone> il warning oppure il file editabile?
<enzotib> Simone, il warning
<Simone> subbito
<Simone> *subito
<enzotib> Simone, con anche il comando che hai dato
<Simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787554/
<enzotib> Simone, ah ok,
<enzotib> Simone, vedi la riga GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ?
<dj201d83r6> non ci sto credendo
<Simone> sull'editabile?
<enzotib> Simone, sì
<dj201d83r6> ora la ethernet sta andando
<dj201d83r6> e non ho fatto nulla
<Simone> si
<enzotib> Simone, deve diventare GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1)"
<Simone> con tanto di virgolette?
<enzotib> Simone, esattamente, senza modificare niente di quello che ho scritto
<enzotib> nemmeno gli spazi vanno modificati
<enzotib> quindi: fai copia e incolla
<Simone> fatto
<enzotib> Simone, salva e chiudi
<djzoidberg> Simone: tu puoi aiutarmi con questo? : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=560289
<Simone> io sono incapace haha
<Simone> dj io ho sempre e solo cercato su internet è laprima volta che mi rivolgo alla chat, hai provato a dare un occhiata in giro?
<djzoidberg> si c'è una "SOLUTION" che non si capisce cosa fa ma non mi ha funto
<djzoidberg> anche io per 8/9 anni ho solo googlato, ma ora sto alla frutta
<Simone> puoi linkarmi la solution e riassumermi il problema?
<djzoidberg> spe la cerca, again
<Simone> enzo adesso riavviando il pc il grub non compare?
<enzotib> Simone, non ancora: manca: sudo update-grub
<Simone> ok
<enzotib> Simone, al riavvio appare grub, ma se non fai niente deve partire automaticamente windows
<enzotib> Simone, vediamo se va, poi se vuoi facciamo in modo che grub non si veda proprio
<Simone> non c'è un modo per evitare che ubuntu non venga proprio caricato? perchè da quando l'ho installato il mio pc non si spegne più
<enzotib> Simone, ubuntu non viene caricato
<Simone> e credo sia dovuto al dual boot perchè prima di spegnersi sento il secondo hard disk che parte
<enzotib> Simone, è solo grub che avvia windows, dopo l'avvio c'è solo windows
<Simone> sarà una coincidenza probabilmente
<Simone> ok quindi devo provare solo a riavviare ora?
<enzotib> Simone, dà problemi anche quando usi windows?
<enzotib> allo spegnimento?
<Simone> sostanzialmente ha dato due problemi da quando ho installato ubuntu
<Simone> il giorno stesso
<Simone> google chrome funziona abbastanza male e il pc non si spegne
<Simone> diciamo che la cpu all'avvio sembra davvero sforzata
<Simone> e posso assicurare che prima di allora non era mai successo
<enzotib> Simone, anche in windows ci sono questi problemi?
<djzoidberg> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-937082-start-0.html
<enzotib> Simone, non mi hai ancora risposto su windows
<djzoidberg> enzotib: Windows è un problema :D banalmente
<Simone> scusami ho avuto un problema dicevamo?
<Simone> no enzo solo in windows ho provato e ci sono questi problemi
<Simone> ora volendo posso provare a spegnere ubuntu e vedere che succeede
<Simone> ma solitamente devo staccare la corrente
<djzoidberg> Simone: se puoi quello è il link [SOLVED]
<enzotib> Simone, che ci siano problemi in windows dopo l'installazione di ubuntu è quantomeno strano
<enzotib> Simone, dato che la partizione di windows non viene toccata, e quando windows è in funzione non lo è ubuntu
<Simone> io credo che il problema risieda nella base meccanica del mio hard disk
<Simone> in quanto è un po' vecchiotto, è un maxxtor da 250gb a 5200rpm
<Simone> ed è abbastanza lento a partire e spegnersi impiega circa 2 secondi per partire e 3 per fermarsi del tutto
<Simone> zoidberg prova qui : http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7128744.html
<Simone> djzoidberg altrimenti cerca su google "mouse recognized as keyboard on ubuntu" se sai l'inglese altrimenti in italiano "mouse riconosciuto come tastiera su ubuntu" e fatti un giro
<Simone> enzo allora provo a spegnere il pc da ubuntu e vedere che succede?
<Simone> enzo?
<djzoidberg> non capisco
<Simone> ?
<djzoidberg> disabilitare l'auto discovery dei device usb non mi sembra una sol
<Simone> si lo sarebbe ma poi dovresti dichiarare ogni device collegato
<Simone> posso azzardare una mia soluzione? però è molto fastidiosa
<djzoidberg> è un work-around
<djzoidberg> una solution risolve il problema senza rovinare il resto
<djzoidberg> o se lo fa non c'è riscontro
<Simone> quello che dico io è di provare (per vedere sopratutto se è questo il problema)
<djzoidberg> Simone: soara
<djzoidberg> *spara
<Simone> di riavviare il pc col mouse staccato
<djzoidberg> l'ho scritto anche nel post
<djzoidberg> è randomica la cosa
<Simone> una volta che il pc è acceso fare giusto un paio di pressioni con la tastiera
<Simone> in modo tale che riconosca il dispositivo
<djzoidberg> succende spesso
<Simone> e poi attaccare il mouse e vedere se va
<djzoidberg> avvio
<Simone> altrimenti ne ho un'altra più sicura
<djzoidberg> kwallet
<djzoidberg> mi chiede la pass per il portafogli per collegarsi in wifi
<djzoidberg> la metto
<djzoidberg> collego il mouse e mi da lo stesso problema
<Simone> il tuo mouse  è un muse per gamers giusto?
<djzoidberg> si
<Simone> ok il problema è he ci sono più dei comuni tre tasti, il pc lo usi anche per lavoro?
<anoncn_78> sera
<djzoidberg> si e uso i Rzr anche a lavoro
<Simone> ok 22euro ti prendi un mouse usb dai cinesi e a lavoro hai risolto la situazione
<Simone> poi a casa vai a culo xD
<djzoidberg> -.-
<Simone> sera
<djzoidberg> altro work arounf
<Simone> non puoi dire che non è geniale
<Simone> haha
<djzoidberg> ho un logitech usb/wireless
<djzoidberg> ma è piccolo e dopo 10/11 ore a lavoro
<djzoidberg> come un cinese mi fa male la mano
<djzoidberg> col razor no
<djzoidberg> mi impone una posizione umana
<Simone> trackball all the way?
<djzoidberg> che non mi stressa il poslo
<djzoidberg> -.-
<Simone> scusami ma non ho idee
<Simone> perchè quello che si dovrebbe fare...aspe
<Simone> ma il razer ha un programma tipo un profiler, specie logitech?
<djzoidberg> si
<djzoidberg> più il selettore di DPI
<Simone> no dico un programma sul computer che permette l'assegnazioni dei pulsanti a vari comandi?
<djzoidberg> no no
<Simone> allora è il problema
<djzoidberg> come ho scritto sul post, plug and pray
<Simone> hahahah
<djzoidberg> e ribadisco, PRAY
<djzoidberg> il problema è che razor non fa driver per unix
<Simone> allora dovresti trovare un emulatore per il mouse o qualche selettore in modo tale che il pc sappia che il tuo mouse ha più tasti
<djzoidberg> anche se ricordo di averli avuti..
<djzoidberg> forse con pol
<Simone> dovresti trovarli anche se vecchi
<djzoidberg> play on linux
<djzoidberg> non li trovo
<Simone> sei di napoli?
<djzoidberg> no perché?
<Simone> peccato altrimenti tony tammaro avrebbe la soluzione
<Simone> inserisci il mouse nella porta della stampante
<djzoidberg> ahahahahahhaha
<Simone> così hai fregato il computer quello dice che è una stampante ma in realtà è un mouse haha
<djzoidberg> questa si che è una solution
<Simone> proponila haha
<djzoidberg> chiedo alla razor di metterla sul loro sito come SOL ufficiale
<Simone> a parer mio dovrebbe esserci un file ".cfg" del rzr
<Simone> haha
<Simone> dove si dovrebbero settare i vari bottoni
<Simone> ma sinceramente non so se è gesù cristo che mi sta facendo dire ste puttante o la birra
<Simone> presumo più la seconda
<djzoidberg> gesù
<djzoidberg> tra i due il peggiore è lui
<djzoidberg> la birra è il mio dio
<Simone> fratello!!
<Simone> mi sa che stiamo un po' uscendo fuori dalla chat di supporto haha
<djzoidberg> si
<Simone> e poi gesù non capica nulla di informatica... nonostante avesse una connessione da dio è respawnato dopo tre giorni
<Simone> ok basta smettiamola mi bannano a vita
<djzoidberg> e stiamo ignorando i messaggi di morte che dicono di non bestemmiare/essere blasfemi/religione
<djzoidberg> PDM
<Simone> ups
<Simone> pdm è l'ascronimo che credo che sia?
<djzoidberg> il respawn dopo tre giorni è LAG
<djzoidberg> si si è quello che credi
<djzoidberg> Okane ha un cane, di chi è il cane?
<Simone> basta daiii hahahah
<djzoidberg> oggi mi bannano
<djzoidberg> meno male  che è ora di cena
<djzoidberg> detto questo
<djzoidberg> il mio mouse ancore mi rompe le suddette
<djzoidberg> con ubuntu andava
<djzoidberg> con kde fa sta roba
<Simone> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4318030
<Simone> prova qui
<Simone> altrimenti prova con un kernel più vecchio
<Simone> o più nuovo
<Simone> perchè è un bug della 1.2.04
<Simone> 12.04*
<djzoidberg> sono su 13.04
<Simone> bene allora sai una cosa?
<djzoidberg> @blood:~$ sudo uname -r
<djzoidberg> 3.8.0-25-generic
<djzoidberg> ultimo kernet
<djzoidberg> *kernel
<cri> ciao
<djzoidberg> ciao cri
<djzoidberg> hai risolto per il mio mouse?
<djzoidberg> :'(
<cri> djzoidberg, mi sa che è un altro cri
<cri> XD
<djzoidberg> no no, ormai lo dico a tutti per disperazione XD
<kinvov> ciao enzotib, ho risolto il problema di prima, ma non tutto funziona, adesso non vanno ancora alcuni supporti esterni. es:. sd col seguente messaggio Impossibile montare «File system da 4,0 GB»
<enzotib> kinvov, che sistema usi, ubuntu?
<kinvov> si
<enzotib> quindi nautilus
<kinvov> entotib, forse, come ne sono sicuro?
<enzotib> kinvov, togli la SD, scrivi su un terminale tail -f /var/log/syslog, poi inseriscila
<enzotib> kinvov, e metti su pastebin quello che esce scritto sul terminale
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kinvov> enzotib, niente come prima
<kinvov> enzotib, Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<enzotib> kinvov, non ho detto che cambiava qualcosa, ma che abbiamo qualche log
<kinvov> enzotib, ok, come faccio a postarlo? incollo qui
<enzotib> !pastebin | kinvov
<ubot-it> kinvov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<djzoidberg> usa il link
<kinvov> enzotib, ma poi? come faccio a fartelo vedere?
<enzotib> kinvov, l'indirizzo della pagina lo metti qui
<djzoidberg> metti il nom
<djzoidberg> incolli e clicchi paste
<djzoidberg> poi incolli il link del messaggio che ti fa vedere
<djzoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787725/
<djzoidberg> bannato fra
<djzoidberg> 3
<djzoidberg> 2
<djzoidberg> 1
<djzoidberg> .
<djzoidberg> ..
<djzoidberg> ...
<kinvov> ok ci sono http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787727/
<kinvov> vabbè ho sbagliato solo il nick
<djzoidberg> ma non è che hai il look
<djzoidberg> nella SD???
<kinvov> aspetta che guardo
<djzoidberg> se è così ti denuncio
<djzoidberg> !!
<djzoidberg> :D
<kinvov> no non c'è :-)
<djzoidberg> prova nell'altra posizione e metti dentro
<kinvov> ma il comando lo avevo dato senza la scheda dentro. Aspetta che rifaccio con la scheda inserita
<enzotib> kinvov, se hai fatto come ho detto io, nell'ordine in cui l'ho detto, non devi fare altro
<djzoidberg> se ha la SD con il lock si
<djzoidberg> :D
<enzotib> intendo come log, non deve fare niente
<kinvov> non lo è, comunque ho rifatto il comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787735/
<enzotib> kinvov, sudo blkid
<djzoidberg> ma l'hai formattata con un mac?
<djzoidberg> mi è successo una volta con un HD
<kinvov> no, non ho un mac, era formattata in fat o fat32, non ricordo. forse si è rovinato il filesystem ho questa sensazione
<kinvov> la vosta opinione?
<djzoidberg> possibile che sia ntfp?
<djzoidberg> *ntfs
<kinvov> potrebbe, la usavo come bachup in una nds ma adesso non va più
<kinvov> mi sarebbe piaciuto recuperare qualcosa... ma mi sa che devo prima formattare, che ne dite?
<kinvov> niente? )-:
<enzotib> kinvov, ti ho dato un comando
<enzotib> kinvov, non leggi? sudo blkid
<djzoidberg> mmm good comand
<kinvov> enzotib, scusami http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787759/
<enzotib> kinvov, sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/tmp/out count=10 && file /tmp/out
<kinvov> enzotib, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787763/
<enzotib> kinvov, sudo fdisk -k /dev/sdb
<enzotib> scusa
<enzotib> kinvov, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<kinvov> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787767/
<enzotib> kinvov, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<kinvov> enzotib, non sembra una bella risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787774/
<enzotib> kinvov, quello è un UNO o una ELLE?
<kinvov> uno, ho copiato ed incollato
<enzotib> kinvov, o nel frattempo hai staccato la SD?
<enzotib> kinvov, ls -l /dev/sd*
<kinvov> no, giuro
<kinvov> ho rifatto il comando staccando e riattaccando la scheda http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787780/
<djzoidberg> D:
<kinvov> altro comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787781/
<kinvov> ma non l'avevo staccata, forse un falso contatta nella sd.. bo
<enzotib> kinvov, hai windows?
<kinvov> si in dual boot
<enzotib> kinvov, prova a fare i chkdsk in windows,
<enzotib> kinvov, vedi se trova qualcosa e se può ripararla
<enzotib> kinvov, altrimenti dosfsck
<enzotib> da ubuntu
<kinvov> da terminale intendi giusto
<kinvov> dos
<enzotib> sì,
<kinvov> enzotib, ok provo prima da windows poi mi ricollego, ti tengo aggiornato
<enzotib> ok
<djzoidberg> enzotib:  un giorno sapremo
<enzotib> forse
<djzoidberg> XD
<jester-> sera
<djzoidberg> enzotib: e non tornò mai più...
<djzoidberg> XD
<djzoidberg> jester-:  buonasera
<jester-> sera
<kinfov> enzotib, ci sta mettendo 1 ora a fare il chkdsk
<enzotib> kinfov, su windows?
<kinfov> enzotib, si
<enzotib> kinfov, hai fatto "controllo della superficie"?
<kinfov> enzotib, sono loggato da windows, ho fatto prima il chkdsk /f e adesso /r
<kinfov> enzotib, come si fa il controllo?
<enzotib> kinfov, /f è ok, /r non ricordo cos'è
<kinfov> enzotib, /R : Individua i settori danneggiati e recupera le informazioni leggibili (implica /F).
<kinfov> da wikipedia
<enzotib> kinfov, avrei evitati, significa che fa un controllo di tutta la superficie, bastava controllare la struttura, e ripararla se necessario, con /f
<enzotib> puoi anche interrompere
<kinfov> enzotib, dopo /f vedevo solo una cartella found e tutti file temporanei
<enzotib> kinfov, con /r non è che cambierà niente
<kinfov> enzotib, ok, quindi ho recuperato l'sd ma non i file contenenti prima.
<enzotib> kinfov, a quanto pare
<enzotib> devi sempre vedere se poi su ubuntu funziona
<kinfov> enzotib, peccato. Quindi dici che questo è il massimo che si puà fare, giusto?
<enzotib> kinfov, avevi dati importanti?
<kinfov> enzotib, i salvataggi dei giochi dei bimbi. Ricomincernno da capo,
<kinfov> enzotib, niente di importante
<gaetain> sera a tutti
<gaetain> ragazzi quali sono i requisiti minimi per lubuntu
<gaetain> ?
<catetuf> enzotib, rieccomi, si funziona con ubuntu
<enzotib> bene
<catetuf> enzotib, magari si recuperano anche i dati, però sono con estensione chk
<catetuf> enzotib, adesso ho notato il nick, digitanto i digit iniziali ho storpiato il nick
<catetuf> enzotib, grazie, spero di non aver bisogno ancora, ma se ne avessi, spero di trovarti ancora
<enzotib> sono qui
<djzoidberg> voglio attaccare irc.tiscali.it
<djzoidberg> specialmente un room
<kalce> salve  a tutti .
<kalce> uso la distro 12.04 . Esiste un software per fare il download di video in streaming?
<djzoidberg> boh
<enzotib> kalce, estensioni di firefox o chromium
<enzotib> kalce, per youtube downloadhelper
<kalce> enzotib , e posso fare il download tipo di programmi mentre guardo la tv via internet?
<enzotib> kalce, uhm, quello non lo so
<kalce> enzotib , programmi televisivi intendo.... :-)
<kalce> enzotib ,  infatti chiedevo se esisteva un software che funzionasse tipo videoregistartore....
<kalce> enzotib ,  intanto , che programma devo installare per guardare le dirette tv?
<serpico> ciao
<fshshshf> ho un problema
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-22
<akis24> giorno
<]L[iNu]X[> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con la stampante rx420/25 . l'installazione è andata a bon fine, me l'ha riconosciuta e quant'altro! Il problema è la stampa avvolte mi esce vuota durante la stampa oppure non si vedono bene le scritte di stampa. E quando faccio la stampa colorata esce su un rosa chiaro. cosa posso fare? GRAZIE!
<cri> giorno
<]L[iNu]X[> ciao cri buongiorno se ne intende di stampanti per caso?
<cri> e no
<cri> di solito stampo in copisteria me costa di meno
<]L[iNu]X[> eheheheheeh ok! sto cercando di risolvere ma non stampa bene :(!
<cri> è ancora presto prova piu tardi che trovi sicuro chi ti aiuta
<]L[iNu]X[> okay va bene! ho quest'altro problemino lanciando sudo apd-get update  mi da quest'errore! W: Errore GPG: http://www.openprinting.org lsb3.1 Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 7A4B44C2D2A2203E OpenPrinting (OpenPrinting Test Key) <webmaster@openprinting.org>
<quigon> buondì, qualcuno pùo aiutarmi a capire perchè il mio pc si avvia solo dopo 2/3 ripristini
<cri> non e una repo ufficiale mi pare
<cri> quigon, come ripristini
<quigon> le provo tutte  alla fine devo fare anche quello da previous
<quigon> si blocca sempre su pcimca socket
<cri> portatile
<quigon> si hp pavilion zv 5200
<cri> quigon, hai collegato qualche dispositivo
<quigon> no, che intendi su USB
<quigon> ?
<cri> hai qualche dispositivo esterno collegato
<]L[iNu]X[> cri come posso risolvere?
<cri> di qualsiasi genere
<quigon> no niente solo il mouse usb
<cri> quigon, da quando hai questo problema
<quigon> da sempre ho già provato anche con kubuntu ed è peggio ancora
<cri> quigon, prima c'era windows
<cri> quigon, che versione di ubuntu hai
<quigon> si, ho cominciato in dual con 10.10 e non mi andava  poi ho riprovato con 12.04 ed era piu stabile , ho eliminato anche winzozz ma il prblema c'è sempre ora ho il 12.04 solo soletto
<cri> fatto aggiornamenti
<cri> considera che ora siamo alla 13.04
<quigon> a volte lo lascio spento per qualche mese sperando che qualche aggiornamento risolva ma niente , ho reinstallato ex novo ieri e aggiornato ma ci risiamo
<quigon> avevo provato con kubuntu 13.04 e uguale poi graficamente carino ma più macchinoso mi piace di più ubuntu
<akis24> giorno
<quigon> ho pensato che bloccandosi sulla pcimca socket forse se si potesse disattivare?
<cri> non credo
<cri> quigon,
<quigon> si sono in standby
<cri> aspetta ancora un po che incomincino ad entrare queli esperti poi riproponi la tua problematica
<quigon> ok grazie
<djzoidberg> giorno
<]L[iNu]X[> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con la stampante rx420/25 . l'installazione è andata a bon fine, me l'ha riconosciuta e quant'altro! Il problema è la stampa avvolte mi esce vuota durante la stampa oppure non si vedono bene le scritte di stampa. E quando faccio la stampa colorata esce su un rosa chiaro. cosa posso fare? GRAZIE!
<]L[iNu]X[> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con la stampante rx420/25 . l'installazione è andata a bon fine, me l'ha riconosciuta e quant'altro! Il problema è la stampa avvolte mi esce vuota durante la stampa oppure non si vedono bene le scritte di stampa. E quando faccio la stampa colorata esce su un rosa chiaro. cosa posso fare? GRAZIE!
<tonys> ciao a tutti
<tonys> e da tantissimo che non vengo qui
<tonys> devo aggiungere un disco da 1tb al mio server ubuntu 12.04
<tonys> la gestione la faccio con webmin
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, controllla i log di cups
<davideparpi> Buongiorno ho installato su ubuntu 13.04 chromium ma non riesco a vedere i video su youtube e non riesco a trovare un flash player che funzioni
<davideparpi> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, cos'hai fatto finora?
<davideparpi> ho installato chromium
<davideparpi> e ho cercato un flash player sul software center
<davideparpi> ma non funziona
<cristian_c> davideparpi, cosa non funziona?
<davideparpi> il flash player
<davideparpi> non riesco ad installarlo
<davideparpi> in poche parole mi serve un plugin flash player per chromium
<cristian_c> davideparpi, in che senso non  riesci ad installarlo?
<davideparpi> mi dice "Installazione o la rimozione di un pacchetto software non riuscita."
<cristian_c> davideparpi, quale pacchetto hai tentato di installare?
<enzotib> buongiorno
<davideparpi> Plugin Adobe Flash dal software center
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ok, ma il nome del pacchetto che hai tentato di installare qual è?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, prova ad installarlo da synaptic o da terminale
<davideparpi> è quello il nome
<cristian_c> quello non è il nome del pacchetto
<cristian_c> ma del plugin
<davideparpi> come faccio da terminale? sono nuovo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> davideparpi, cerca flashplugin-installer nel software center
<davideparpi> fatto
<davideparpi> poi^
<davideparpi> ?
<davideparpi> non va
<davideparpi> prima mi dice che è gia installato un plugin io clicco installa comunque e poi mi dice " Il sistema di pacchetti è danneggiato Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi. Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<enzotib> davideparpi, e fallo, quel comando
<enzotib> (con sudo)
<davideparpi> fatto mi dice "E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root."
<cristian_c> davideparpi, hai qualcosa aperto?
<cristian_c> lol
<quigon> buondì, qualcuno pùo aiutarmi a capire perchè il mio pc si avvia solo dopo ripristino a volte anche 2/3
<quigon> ubuntu 12.04 portatile hp pavilion zv5200
<cristian_c> !veggenti | quigon
<ubot-it> quigon: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<quigon> :) non si avvia mai normalmente cioè quando accendo da 2 macinate di hd e si pianta trattino lampeggiante in alto a sx
<quigon> riprovo e ripete, quindi da ripristino dopo , a volte anche al secondo tentativo si avvia  poi tutto regolare ubuntu aggiornato sempre è stressante passare 15 min ogni volta x accendere il pc
<quigon> potete aiutarmi a risolvere sto problemino x favore
<cristian_c> quigon, con windows nessun problema?
<cristian_c> quigon, hai fatto un controllo del disco?
<quigon> no mai, prima ero in dual boot or ho reinstall solo ubuntu perchè pensavo fosse quello ma non è così
<quigon> si controllato test superati anche gparted dice tutto normale
<cristian_c> quigon, quali test hai eseguito?
<quigon> quelli che ci sono in gestione dischi
<cristian_c> quigon, prova a postare il syslog
<quigon> come si fa ... da terminale?
<cristian_c> quigon, in /var/log/
<quigon> perdonami dove?
<cristian_c> quigon, sei entrato nella directory?
<quigon> trovato!
<quigon>  pastebin sta macinando
<quigon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5789336/
<cristian_c> quigon, a quale orario è fallito l'avvio?
<quigon> sarà stato mezzogiorno + o -
<quigon> cristian _c, 11:54
<cristian_c> quigon, sto guardando
<Depa> hey
<quigon> cristian_c, dopo una sospensione per inattività
<Depa> avrei bisogno di aiuto su come installare xubuntu...
<cristian_c> !installazione | Depa
<ubot-it> Depa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Depa> grazie mille :)
<cristian_c> quigon, non ho capito: quando hai provato ad avviarlo?
<quigon> dopo una sospensione per inattività si era bloccato e ho riavviato credo sia alle 11:54
<quigon> cristian_c, comunque è così per ogni avvio, sempre....scusa vado via 10 minuti se trovi qualcosa poi guardo i log del canale e ci risentiamo
<cristian_c> quigon, non vedo riavvii a quell'ora
<quigon> cristian_c, strano... prova a dare un'occhiata alle 09:25 di oggi
<quigon> è quando l'ho acceso la prima volta
<cristian_c> è diverso da 11:54 Xd
<cristian_c> quigon, noto che alle 09:25 il sistema viene caricato
<quigon> cristian_c, scusa si era bloccato ancora in sospensione ho dovuto riavviare le solite 3 volte...trovato niente?
<cristian_c> quigon, ma usi la sospensione?
<cristian_c> o l'ibernazione
<quigon> nolo fa da solo, l'ibernazione non esite quà l'ho cercata ma non c'è
<cristian_c> quigon, sì che c'è
<cristian_c> quigon, comunque, la sospensione non è attiva di default
<cristian_c> l'avrai attivata tu
<quigon> se l'ho fatto non me ne sono accorto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> quigon, prova a disattivarla
<cristian_c> quigon, e magari controlla che non sia attivata anche l'ibernazione
<quigon> su schermo e blocco ora è disattivato tutto
<cristian_c> quigon, dopo la modifica, salva e riprova
<quigon> l'ibernazione non la trovo proprio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> quigon, comunque, salva le modfiche e riprova
<cristian_c> *modifiche
<quigon> trovata ma è grigia non si pùò attivare
<cristian_c> infatti ho suggerito di disattivarla
<djzoidberg> hola!
<quigon> avevi trovato niente su syslog prima?
<cristian_c> quigon, ti ho risposto, in merito
<quigon> e ma siera inchiodato lo schermo e ho perso tutto e sui log del canale non c'è ancora, scusa
<cristian_c> 13:33:49 <cristian_c> quigon, noto che alle 09:25 il sistema viene caricato
<djzoidberg> qualcuno sa dirmi se si può disattaivare permanentemente iptables
<djzoidberg> avevo installato firestarter e ora credo mi stia dando qualche problema
<cristian_c> -,-
<djzoidberg> ?
<quigon> dopo un tentativo di accensione normale , uno di ripristino e infine ripristino da previous version
<cristian_c> quigon, a me interessa quando fallisce
<quigon> si ma il mio problema è che non si avvia proprio dà due giri di hd e si blocca
<quigon> quindi forse sul log non viene registrato
<cristian_c> quigon, vediamo
<cristian_c> quigon, tu prova
<quigon> a riavviare?
<cristian_c> quigon, sì
<quigon> bon vado,  a dopo
<djzoidberg> non ci sto credendo
<djzoidberg> mi è venuto in mente come avevo fatto con ubuntu 12.04 per il mouse!!
<djzoidberg> D:
<djzoidberg> D:
<quigon> cristian_c, rieccomi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5789562/
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_C: buonasera, scusa se rispondo ora! come faccio a controllare i log di cups?
<quigon> cristian_c, devo andare al lavoro grazie intanto domani leggerò i log se trovi qualcosa. buon weekend a tutti
<]L[iNu]X[> ecco cristian_c! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5789614/
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, cos'è questo?
<akis24> ciao
<]L[iNu]X[> il log di cups del filee printers.conf.! forse ho capito male :/
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, non è un log
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, controllla i log di cups
<cristian_c> è un file .conf
<cristian_c> eh
<]L[iNu]X[> dove lo trovo il log?
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, in /var/log/cups
<]L[iNu]X[>  ok grazie! quali di questi serve?access_log	 access_log.2.gz  error_log.1.gz
<]L[iNu]X[> access_log.1.gz  error_log	  page_log
<cristian_c> i .gz sono archivi
<cristian_c> access, error e page
<]L[iNu]X[> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789654/
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, sicuro di averla collegata all'usb?
<cristian_c> e non in rete?
<]L[iNu]X[> è collegata alla USB, è funzionante stampa ma Male! quando faccio una stampa a colori viene troppo chiara e l'immagine e un rosa chiaro menttr il nero sembra sbiadito!
<cristian_c> eppure, è scritto:
<cristian_c> E [22/Jun/2013:08:56:17 +0200] [Job 13] Unable to send data to printer.
<cristian_c> E [22/Jun/2013:09:01:18 +0200] [Job 13] Stopping unresponsive job.
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, la cosa è diversa
<krabador> un lavoro irresponsabile
<krabador> è una cosa grave piu' che altro
<]L[iNu]X[> posso far qualcosa?
<cristian_c> krabador, no :P
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, il log dice che non ha stampato
<]L[iNu]X[> qualche stampa è uscita pero'!
<]L[iNu]X[> ho fatto varie stampe di test  stampa e di file.doc ma escono male!!
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, a che ora?
<]L[iNu]X[> le ho fatte questa mattina dalle 8 alle 9 se non erro! se vuoi posso provarne un altra ora cosi' verifichiamo!
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, prova ora
<]L[iNu]X[> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789709/
<]L[iNu]X[> per come esce la stampa sembra sia finito l'inchiostro ma questa mattina le ho comprate e inserite!
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, per sicurezza, controlla i livelli
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, error_log
<]L[iNu]X[> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789726/
<albertop81> chiedo una mano non mi va più scribus ho ubuntu 12.04, mi esce schermata con logo nvidia e devo riconnettermi qualcno di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema? Grazie
<]L[iNu]X[> andando nella proprieta' della stampante dice: gli indicatori di livello non sono disponibili per questa stampante!
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, ci sono dei software appositi
<]L[iNu]X[> ok ora li trovo!!!!
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, error_log non è aggiornato
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, ti do il link
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/StrumentiStampanti
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_c ho visto che non è aggiornato, ma l'error_log e quello ke ti ho incollato poco fa'!
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, è sempre uguale?
<]L[iNu]X[> dandomi la stampa sicuramente non rileva nessun errore! si è sempre uguale!
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, hai postato tutto l'access_log?
<cristian_c> albertop81, non ho capito qual è il nesso tra scribus e nvidia
<]L[iNu]X[> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789739/ questo e tutto!
<albertop81> penso sia un problema driver scheda video non mi era mai successo prima
<albertop81> se provo a creare un nuovo documento in scribus mi disconnette al login ubuntu
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, nessun problema apparente
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, riguardo gli inchiostri, hai controllato la pagina wiki che ti ho linkato?
<pasqualino> ciao .. io continuo ad avere problemi con il pc .... io ho aggiornato ubuntu perche il computer si riavviava .. all'inizio pensavo che fosse dovuto al surriscaldamento del pc
<cristian_c> albertop81, spiegami meglio
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pasqualino
<ubot-it> pasqualino: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pasqualino> cristian_c ... è possibile vedere il log degli errori .. cioè capire il motivo dell'ultimo riavvio?
<albertop81> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<]L[iNu]X[> si cristian_c sto facendo! un attimo solo!!!
<pasqualino> ubuntu 13.04 64 bit .. interfacciccia gnome call back ...
<cristian_c> pasqualino, sì, ma devi spiegarti meglio
<pasqualino> cristian_c c'è un log degli errori ? così ti copio il risultato
<cristian_c> pasqualino, io non ho ancora capito il problema
<pasqualino> il computer anche senza fare niente .. prima aveva la cpu a 5% e la temperatura a 34 ° non stava facendo nulla .. solo qualche pagina di firefox aperto e si è riavviato
<pasqualino> dopo 10 minuto di utilizzo
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ah, riavvii casuali?
<albertop81> anch'io posterei il log errori perchè mi si disconnette
<pasqualino> il computer si blocca schermo nero e bisogna riavviare
<cristian_c> pasqualino, o meglio, torna alla schermata di login casualmente?
<pasqualino> no schermo nero ...
<pasqualino> e rimane così per sbloccarlo bisogna spegnerlo manualmente
<albertop81> a me torna alla schermata di login casulamente
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ma si riavvia o diventa nero all'improvviso?
<pasqualino> diventa nero
<cristian_c> albertop81, posta il file /var/log/syslog
<Kryuko> Salve! ^^
<cristian_c> albertop81, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | pasqualino
<ubot-it> pasqualino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kryuko> mi sapete dire qual'è il canale irc di ubuntu-it per chiaccherare e basta?
<cristian_c> pasqualino, hai disattivato sospensione e ibernazione?
<cristian_c> lol
<pasqualino> è mentre lo uso il pc ... quindi non dovrebbe essere quello però ora la tolgo
<pasqualino> cristian_c mi faceva lo stesso problema con ubuntu 12.04 jester- mi ha consigliato di riformattare
<cristian_c> pasqualino, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pasqualino> ma il problema è rimasto
<albertop81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789767/
<cristian_c> pasqualino, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | pasqualino
<ubot-it> pasqualino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> albertop81, l'ultima volta pochi minuti fa?
<pasqualino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789770/
<albertop81> si
<cristian_c> cinelerra-ppa-ppa-raring.list  novacut-stable-raring.list
<cristian_c> pasqualino, cosa c'è nel ppa di novacut?
<pasqualino> un programma di video etiting ...
<cristian_c> pasqualino, hai installato driver video?
<pasqualino> ma lo dovrei averi disinstallato
<cristian_c> pasqualino, e quali altri pacchetti?
<pasqualino> si ...
<cristian_c> pasqualino, quali driver?
<cristian_c> albertop81, dopo le 16:03?
<pasqualino> cristian_c installato driver video .. ma mi faceva lo stesso problema anche prima ... i driver video li ho dovuti installare perchè altrimenti non sento l'audio sull'uscita hdmi
<cristian_c> mmmm
<pasqualino> cristian_c i invidia 310 consigliati e testati
<cristian_c> pasqualino, da dove li hai presi?
<albertop81> non non ho più avviato scribus
<cristian_c> lol
<pasqualino> me li ha consigliati lui su aggiornamento software
<cristian_c> 16:11:45 <cristian_c> albertop81, l'ultima volta pochi minuti fa?
<albertop81> 16.03
<cristian_c> pasqualino, quali altri pacchetti nei ppa?
<cristian_c> 16:14:39 <albertop81> non non ho più avviato scribus
<cristian_c> -,-
<pasqualino> nova cut e cinerella non sono più installati
<pasqualino> non sono capace a toglierli .. poi come faccio a vedere tutti i ppa
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ok, ma nei ppa erano contenuti altri pacchetti?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | pasqualino
<ubot-it> pasqualino: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pasqualino> si ma questi li ho installati questa mattina
<cristian_c> pasqualino, e il problema c'era anche ieri?
<pasqualino> io li ho disinstallato da gestione pacchetti e dovrebbe aver poterto via tutto
<albertop81> dal mio paste si capisce il pacchetto che da problemi?
<cristian_c> pasqualino, sulla live lo schermo non diventa nero di colpo?
<pasqualino> si ieri 2 giorni fa e una settimana fa
<pasqualino> è una settimana che mi dispero
<pasqualino> e non riesco a capire se è un problema di ubuntu o se è un problema hardware
<cristian_c> pasqualino, posta anche tu il file /var/log/syslog?
<cristian_c> pasqualino, sulla live lo schermo non diventa nero di colpo?
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_c :  Cyan:                          75%
<]L[iNu]X[> Magenta:                       74%
<]L[iNu]X[> Yellow:                        74%
<]L[iNu]X[> Photoblack:                    74%
<pasqualino> ma non lo fa sempre
<albertop81> mi sa che abbiamo problemi con driver nvidia
<pasqualino> questa mattina lo ha fatto dopo 5 minuti
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, su pastebin
<cristian_c> :D
<pasqualino> ora ancora non lo stà facendo
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, nuove, per dire... Xd
<]L[iNu]X[> scusa ! :)
<cristian_c> le cartuccie, intendo
<cristian_c> *cartucce
<]L[iNu]X[> eh si ehehehhe nuova compatibbil! stamattina le ho inserite! gia 74 :)
<pasqualino> cristian come posto /var/log/syslog se lo scrivo dal terminale non mi esce nulla
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> pasqualino, è un file
<cristian_c> pasqualino, però vorrei sapere se sulla live si verifica il problema
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, non mi ricordo il problema
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, il problema lo fa soltanto con queste cartucce compatibili?
<pasqualino> sulla live l'ho provata mezz'ora e non si è verificato
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, hai provato a stampare su winz
<cristian_c> ?
<pasqualino> ma adesso il pc è mezz'ora che è acceso e non si è verificato
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ok
<cristian_c> pasqualino, eh, non è chiaro
<cristian_c> pasqualino, dovresti testare di più
<cristian_c> pasqualino, sia in live che senza
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_c ho gettato da poco windows,  e messo Linux ho sempre usato le compatibili e non ho mai avuto problemi!
<pasqualino> si ma come dire a me il pc mi serve per lavorare :-) con la live :-)
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, per fortuna, la stampante la puoi collegare anche a un pc con windows
<pasqualino> è un pò un macello :-)
<cristian_c> pasqualino, hai ragione
<cristian_c> pasqualino, più che altro per capire se il problema si verifica soltanto a sistema installato
<pasqualino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789810/
<]L[iNu]X[> questa e l'unica alternativa? cristian_c?
<cristian_c> albertop81, avvia scrivus
<cristian_c> *scribus
<pasqualino> il problema che anche con win mi si riavvia .. ma quello succede quando uso programmoni tipo after effect .. in fase di rendering in condizione normali non si riavviata
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, vorrei capire se è un problema di ubuntu o della stampante
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, ecco il motivo del test su windows
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ma si riavvia anche in ubuntu?
<pasqualino> cristian_c che lo fa in windows non mi importa niente io uso il 95% del tempo ubuntu ... cmq con windows non lo fa questo problema
<albertop81> avviato, ora scelgo nuovo doc pagina singola
<cristian_c> 16:26:11 <cristian_c> pasqualino, ma si riavvia anche in ubuntu?
<pasqualino> con ubuntu diventa nero .. hai visto il log
<]L[iNu]X[> ok cristian ti faro' sapere dopo la provo sul neetbook! grazie per la pazienza!
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, se in win funge, allora torna qui e dimmi il modello di stampante
<pasqualino> se vedi acceso alle 9:59 e alle 10:03 è morto
<albertop81_> mi ha disconnesso di nuovo...
<cristian_c> pasqualino, non è che non hai disattivato sospensione o ibernazione?
<pasqualino> dopo nemmeno 4 minuti .. lo stavo utilizzando :-)
<cristian_c> albertop81_, posta il log aggiornato
<pasqualino> se vedi questa mattina il computer è rimasto acceso in tutto meno di 4 minuti ...
<albertop81_> mi ridai il nome file per cortesia
<cristian_c> albertop81_, /var/log/syslog
<pasqualino> cmq essendo un fisso .. c'è non sospendere :-) cristian_c
<cristian_c> teoricamente, il file dovrebbe acchiappare tutti gli errori di sistema
<cristian_c> teoricamente...
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ok
<cristian_c> pasqualino, disattiva tutte le opzioni dic risparmio energetico
<albertop81_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5789830/
<cristian_c> tipo: spegni schermo
<pasqualino> non ci sono ti copio anche quelle di ieri
<pasqualino> ora ho tolto tutto
<pasqualino> cristian_c secondo te che significa Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'
<cristian_c> gnome-session[4757]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) on X server :1.#012
<cristian_c> pasqualino, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> pasqualino, della finestra delle opzioni
<pasqualino> è nel file log che ti ho mandato
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> pasqualino, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> albertop81_, 16:28?
<pasqualino> cristian_c qualeopzioni
<albertop81_> si
<cristian_c> 16:33:31 <cristian_c> pasqualino, disattiva tutte le opzioni dic risparmio energetico
<cristian_c> albertop81_, gnome-session[4757]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) on X server :1.#012
<cristian_c> albertop81_, usi un monitor esterno?
<pasqualino> http://imagebin.org/262172
<albertop81_> no
<cristian_c> pasqualino, sei sulla 13.04, giusto?
<cristian_c> albertop81_, ora guardo
<pasqualino> http://imagebin.org/262173
<pasqualino> si .. ora le schermate sono due
<albertop81_> è lo stesso errore di pasqualino...?
<cristian_c> albertop81_, no
<pasqualino> a  me quello che ora mi fa incazzare ora che non devo fare niente funziona quando devo lavorare
<pasqualino> si impalla
<pasqualino> cmq cristian_c ... c'è qualche test da fare ? tipo per testare il sistema ? per stressarlo un pò?
<cristian_c> albertop81_, lspci -k
<cristian_c> albertop81_, su pastebin
<albertop81_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5789861/
<cristian_c> pasqualino, sto guardando il tuo log
<pasqualino> tutte le volte che muore prima che muore esce sempre scritto
<pasqualino> activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'
<pasqualino> e 10 secondi dopo crepa .. ho controllato anche quelli di ieri
<albertop81_> ora devo uscire proverò a fare aggiornamento come indicato nel sito http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/disponibili-i-nuovi-driver-nvidia-30460.html
<albertop81_> Grazie di tutto ciao
<pasqualino> mmmm asp .. potrebbe essere la posta elettronica thunderbird che fa questo problema ? cristian_c? infatti ora non si è impallato
<cristian_c> albertop81_, come hai installato i driver?
<cristian_c> video
<pasqualino> cmq cristian_c ... io ora devo uscire .. spero di trovarti dopo
<pasqualino> per me potrebbe essere thunderbird ...
<cristian_c> albertop81_, non seguire guide prese sul web
<albertop81_> quelli che ho sono quelli standard...
<cristian_c> albertop81_, come li hai installati?
<cristian_c> albertop81_, se segui guide falrocchi, aggravi soltanto i problemi
<cristian_c> *farlocche
<albertop81_> me li ha proposti gestione aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> albertop81_, no, non li propone
<albertop81_> ho sorgenti ufficiali
<cristian_c> albertop81_, li deve attivare l'utente
<cristian_c> albertop81_, non è che hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<pasqualino> cristian_c allora guarda https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=859195
<pasqualino> ho provato a cercare quell'errore su google e mi è uscito quello
<albertop81_> no...
<albertop81_> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> pasqualino, guarda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491072
<cristian_c> albertop81_, prova con i nouveau
<pasqualino> cristian_c ho letto ma non ci ho capito niente
<pasqualino> io ora devo scappare
<cristian_c> pasqualino, conserva il link che ti ho dato
<cristian_c> nei segnalibri
<pasqualino> ok .. ma come si rivolve
<cristian_c> Jun 22 10:03:48 pas2013-desktop AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<cristian_c> Jun 22 10:03:48 pas2013-desktop AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested
<pasqualino> non vedo codici o altro :-(
<pasqualino> devo scappare
<cristian_c> vedi sopra
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> salva il link
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ciao
<pasqualino> ciao cristian_c e grazie
<puka93> Il mio portatile computer compaq presario 700 LINUX? salve ragazzi io ho un pc di qualche anno fa però funziona bene pero e un po lento e si Blokka ho windows xp Professional con 491Mhz, 368 di Ram e io vorrei istallare qualche vesaione di linux io ho già provato ad istallare ubunutu, xubuntu, lubuntu. ma nn vanno il pc nn riesce ad istallare cmq volevo sapere che versi che versioni di linux che supportano il mio pc grazie
<puka93> ho saputo Puppy linux
<Squallov> ciao a tutti
<puka93> come si da dove lo scarico
<cristian_c> puka93, processoore e ram scarsi
<cristian_c> puka93, qui sei sul canale di ubuntu, e *buntu non ce la fa
<Squallov> ho appena installato kubuntu 13.04, tutto liscio solo che non riesco a condividere la stampante installato con altri pc su cui è installato windows, come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> puka93, l'unica cosa in modalità grafica è una distro minimale
<cristian_c> Squallov, con samba
<cristian_c> !samba | Squallov
<ubot-it> Squallov: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Squallov> ok grazie mille ora provo
<cristian_c> Squallov, io avevo trovato un ulteriore guida sul wiki internazionale
<Squallov> cristian_c: se questa mi risolve il problema è sufficiente, grazie :)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> *un'
<Squallov> cristian_c: non mi fa installare smbfs
<Squallov> dice che non ha candidati
<cristian_c> Squallov, release di ubuntu?
<Squallov> cristian_c: 13.04
<cristian_c> Squallov, sulla mia 12.04 c'è
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian non ti piace la 13.04?
<]L[iNu]X[> e piu' facile da usare la 12.04, la 13 è un casino :|
<Squallov> cristian_c: in ogni caso ho seguito la guida ma ancora il pc windows non la vede :S
<cristian_c> Squallov, installa cifs-utils
<Squallov> cristian_c: cos'è?
<cristian_c> Squallov, dalla 12.10 in poi il pacchetto smbfs non c'è più
<cristian_c> Squallov, è un altro pacchetto
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, ?
<Squallov> fatto
<Squallov> cristian_c: riavvio samba o cosa?
<cristian_c> Squallov, sì
<Squallov> cristian_c: ancora nada :S
<cristian_c> Squallov, cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Squallov> fatto
<cristian_c> !paste | Squallov
<ubot-it> Squallov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Squallov> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789950/
<cristian_c> Squallov, ehm, hai due sezioni [Printers]
<cristian_c> :D
<Squallov> cristian_c: avrò capito male io, ma nella guida diceva di aggiungerle xD pastami la configurazione esatta che la provo grazie
<cristian_c> Squallov, sì, ma c'era già
<lucasss> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problemino con unity...
<cristian_c> Squallov, non hai controllato bene il file
<AlbertoP81> ciao cristian_c hai avuto qualche novità sui problemi di riavvio?
<Squallov> cristian_c: si ho notato ma mi sembrava strano in effetti, perdona la confusione xD
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, ragguagliami
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, ah
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, ti avevo dato ocnsigli
<Squallov> cristian_c: per evitare altri pastebin inutili aspetto la configurazione corretta da te
<lucasss> espongo? :)
<cristian_c> 16:52:38 <cristian_c> albertop81_, prova con i nouveau
<cristian_c> Squallov, infatti, basta che guardi il pastebin che hai linkato
<cristian_c> e lo confrnti con la guida
<cristian_c> *confronti
<cristian_c> !chiedi | lucasss
<ubot-it> lucasss: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Squallov> cristian_c: quindi devo cancellare solo le sezioni in più?
<cristian_c> Squallov, no
<cristian_c> Inoltre bisogna creare la sezione [Printers]
<cristian_c> ma se c'è...
<AlbertoP81> scusa non ho capito cosa devo fare? 16:52:38 <cristian_c> albertop81_, prova con i nouveau
<Squallov> cristian_c: quindi devo solo aggiungere la sezione hp?
<lucasss> Utilizzo Ubuntu 13.04 con unity, per curiosita' ho installato gnome shell con il quale non mi trovo bene. Per tornare ad unity ho quindi disinstallato Gnome, ma ora all'avvio mi si presenta soltanto lo sfondo, senza nessun ambiente desktop. Ho provato a reinstallare unity, ma nulla, a resettarlo, e niente...
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, disattiva i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, come li hai installati?
<cristian_c> Squallov, elimina la sezione printers duplicata
<cristian_c> Squallov, lascia quella presente, che già esisteva
<cristian_c> Squallov, e confrontala con la guida
<Squallov> cristian_c: confrontata, perfetta, non va XD
<Squallov> cristian_c: windows ancora non vede la stampante
<cristian_c> lucasss, hai aggiunto ppa o installato driver video?
<cristian_c> Squallov, hai eliminato la sezione aggiuntiva?
<Squallov> cristian_c: certo
<cristian_c> la printers, intendo
<Squallov> cristian_c: e riavviato samba
<AlbertoP81> ubuntu software center
<lucasss> cristian_c. ho aggiunto il ppa di gnome...ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<AlbertoP81> come li disattivo?
<cristian_c> Squallov, Poi creare la sezione per la specifica stampante
<cristian_c> Squallov, hai un hp?
<cristian_c> 17:41:58 <lucasss> cristian_c. ho aggiunto il ppa di gnome...ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> lucasss, guarda che per installare gnome-shell non occorre aggiungere nessun ppa
<cristian_c> lucasss, da dove hai preso questa malsana idea?
<cristian_c> 17:41:34 <AlbertoP81> ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, questa mi è nuova
<Squallov> cristian_c: si ho creato anche quella sezione
<lucasss> cristian_c, fonte lffl...ho seguito una loro guida...
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, da dove li hai presi?
<cristian_c> Squallov, che hp è?
<cristian_c> lucasss, e ti pareva...
<cristian_c> -,-
<Squallov> cristian_c: hp laserjet 1020
<cristian_c> sminchiamento assicurato
<lucasss> ho notato...
<krabador> lucasss, cerca il piu' possibile di seguire guide ufficiali
<cristian_c> krabador, in realtà, bastava installare il pacchetto gnome-shell
<cristian_c> ed era fatta
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> ma meglio complicarsi la vita
<cristian_c> XD
<krabador> cristian_c, il pacchetto gnome-shell non da buoni benzina.
<cristian_c> ol
<cristian_c> *lol
<lucasss> il problema rimane...sono senza ambiente desktop ora...l'unica cosa che posso fare e' CTRL ALT Fx e prendere i comandi....non funziona altro
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | lucasss
<ubot-it> lucasss: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AlbertoP81> driver proprietari restricted supppongo...
<lucasss> Grazie, passo su ubuntu e provo ;)
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, non li hai scaricati dal sito nvidia, vero?
<AlbertoP81> no
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, è un portatile o un fisso?
<AlbertoP81> portatile HP dv5
<Squallov> cristian_c: news?
<cristian_c> Squallov, non sono sicuro che l'etichetta  [HP] sia quella corretta?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, hai una doppia scheda?
<cristian_c> nvidia+intel?
<Squallov> cristian_c: e quale devo mettere?
<AlbertoP81> no
<AlbertoP81> come posso verificarlo? cmq credo sia sono nvidia
<cristian_c> Squallov, sto cercando di capire
<cristian_c> Squallov, semmai, prova con la gui
<cristian_c> Squallov, system-config-samba
<cristian_c> Squallov, e ripristina il file com'era
<Squallov> cristian_c: ok grazie
<AlbertoP81> mi sa che devo uscire grazie comunque... ci si aggiorna.
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, con lspci -k
<cristian_c> lo vedi
<AlbertoP81> è solo nvidia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5790021/
<AlbertoP81> grazie ciao ciao
<Squallov> cristian_c: non pensavo fosse così complesso XD
<cristian_c> Squallov, la gui dovrebbe essere più semplice
<Squallov> cristian_c: si ma non cambia molto se configuro il tutto dalla gui
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_c di punto in bianco ora va male anche con windows 7 :(
<cristian_c> Squallov, molte cose le fa in automatico, non devi pacioccare con i file di configurazione o con la riga di comando
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, visto?
<Squallov> cristian_c: si ma infatti non ho toccato nulla
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, cartucce farlocche, suppongo
<Squallov> cristian_c: come security devo lasciare user?
<lucasss> ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 ritorna come errore "could not find package list for ppa:gnome3-team gnome3
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, a me le cartucce farloccche hanno devastato la stampante
<]L[iNu]X[> ma e la prima volta che capita, il livello dell'inchiostro scende alla grande :/
<cristian_c> Squallov, piàù che altro devi ripristinare tutto
<Squallov> cristian_c: come faccio?
<cristian_c> Squallov, disinstalla i pacchetti e le config. Poi installa la gui e rifai da zero
<cristian_c> Squallov, cancelli le modifiche
<Squallov> cristian_c: se mi dai i comandi precisi mi fai un favore XD
<cristian_c> lucasss, è attivato?
<lucasss> cristian_c, in che senso?
<cristian_c> Squallov, esempio: se hai modificato il file x aggiungendo y, basta che togli y
<cristian_c> e via dicendo...
<cristian_c> *e così via...
<Squallov> cristian_c: si fin qui ci sono, e l'ho fatto....
<Squallov> cristian_c: se anche cosi facendo non va non conviene togliere tutto e ricominciare?
<cristian_c> Squallov, tutto ciò che hai fatto con la guida dev'essere azzerato
<Squallov> cristian_c: fatto, non va XD
<cristian_c> Squallov, è quello che sto ripetendo
<cristian_c> lucasss, il ppa
<lucasss> cristian_c, non saprei, non avendo la possibilita' di andare in "aggiornamenti" a vedere non posso risponderti...il massimo che posso fare e' reinserirlo e sucessivamente rimuoverlo...
<cristian_c> lucasss, se guardi nella directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, ci sono dei file al suo interno
<Squallov> cristian_c: sto disinstallando tutto
<lucasss> cristian_c, nella directory da te indicata trovo gnome3-team-gnome3-raring.list e .save
<pizza12> qualcuno ha esperienza con grub-efi e installazione ubuntu?
<pizza12> ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> lucasss, aprili
<cristian_c> pizza12, che problemi hai?
<lucasss> in .list trovo tre link all'interno, in .save ne trovo due
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_c ho risolto col windows7 ora va ho fatto un po di pulizie e allineamenti, pero' mangia troppo inchiostro, ora la rimonto sull'ubuntu!
<pizza12> sto istallando ubuntu 1304 con s istallato wind 8 che vorrei tenere e non mi fido della inslattazione classica perché non mi rileva windows
<lucasss> cristian_c, sono preceduti dal cancelletto, quindi vengono ignorati giusto?
<cristian_c> lucasss, riesci a postare i contenuti su pastebin?
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, ah, la cara puliza cartucce e l'allineamento testine
<Squallov> cristian_c: ok rimosso tutto, oltre a ripetere la guida che a quanto pare non funziona nel mio caso che posso fare?
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, anche a me ha risolto problemi
<cristian_c> pizza12, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> lucasss, sì
<cristian_c> Squallov, non ripetere la guida
<cristian_c> Squallov, è qui il punto
<]L[iNu]X[> si! pulizie testine allineamenti e uccelli!
<cristian_c> lol
<]L[iNu]X[> :)
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, comunque, so che si può fare anche su linux
<pizza12> allora, sto installando ubuntu su un computer con win8
<cristian_c> queste operazioni
<pizza12> voglio tenere entrambi
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, anzi, l'ho anche fatte
<pizza12> e non so zionamento e grubcome gestire il parti
<pizza12> ... intanto non so se grub dell'installazione già utilizza grub-efi
<cristian_c> pizza12, beh, prima di tutto, avvia una live
<pizza12> ci sono dentro
<pizza12> ho già liberato lo spazio per ubuntu
<cristian_c> pizza12, sudo parted -l
<]L[iNu]X[> io avevo pensato di farle ma non sapevo come ........! non mi e venuto in mente di dirtelo!
<lucasss> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/mzUwAv43
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, l'importante è che hai risolto
<pizza12> vado da parted invece che del tool di installazione cristian_c?
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, ora a stampante funza bene su ubuntu?
<pasqualino> rieccomi ci sei cristian_c
<]L[iNu]X[> ora escono bene anche su ubuntu le stampe ,  ora faccio una stampa colorata e vediamo
<]L[iNu]X[> le epson sono un po' diffettose se le tieni per tempo inattive! forse sara' stata quella la causa!!!
<pizza12> cristian_c sono su gparted
<]L[iNu]X[> pasqualino c'è cristian ma e tutto mio hihi
<pizza12> Recovery (273)
<pasqualino> beh sono due ore che te lo spupazzi
<pizza12> ESP(51.52
<cristian_c> ]L[iNu]X[, ho una epson, ma sono andate sempre meglio delle hp, per me
<]L[iNu]X[> cristian_c : è arrivata al 25% da 71 :/ , comunque ora va' bene!
<pasqualino> per me le migliori sono le canon :-)
<pizza12> cristian_c ma conosci il problema ?
<cristian_c> pizza12, non ho detto gparted
<cristian_c> pizza12, non ho detto gparted
<pizza12> sono un utente linux da oltre 10 anni
<pizza12> solo non so come gestire questa installazione
<pizza12> cmq
<pizza12> ok vado da terminale
<pasqualino> cmq cristian_c  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497384
<cristian_c> lucasss, che file è?
<pasqualino> questa era la pagina che avevi detto di segnarmi
<pizza12> eccomi sono su parted
<pizza12> cristian_c, ok sono sullo schermo..
<]L[iNu]X[> ora ho da sistemare un altro bel po' di cose :/ :)
<pizza12> qualcuno può semplicemente dirmi come fare una installazione linux con dual boot su pc con Win8 EFI
<Squallov> niente non va :s
<a7x> pizza12, fai un resize della partizione NT... ok, EFI, non metto mano.
<lucasss> cristian_c e' il file gnome3-team-gnome3-raring.list presente in sources.list.d
<Squallov> e vi siete pure rotti il cazzo di aiutarmi, giustamente xD
<a7x> !chat | Squallov
<ubot-it> Squallov: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pizza12> ho già fatto il resize
<cristian_c> pasqualino, dimmi
<pizza12> ho già aggiunto una nuova partizione, windows funziona
<pizza12> già testato
<]L[iNu]X[> pizza12 devi creare una partizione non allocata e ci installi li su il win!
<cristian_c> pasqualino, l'hai letta?
<pizza12> ora sono nuovamente in live
<pasqualino> si ma non ci ho capito niente :-)
<pasqualino> devo aggiornare il bios?
<cristian_c> lucasss, ok
<cristian_c> lucasss, e l'altro?
<pizza12> ]L[iNu]X[ win ce lo ho preinstallato,
<pizza12> e non è il mio pc
<pizza12> altrimenti avrei già piallato tutto
<a7x> pizza12,  crea una SWAP da 2GB, crea una partizione EXT4 con punto di mount in / della dimensione che hai scelto
<pizza12> fin qui ci sono
<a7x> beh non vedo quale sia il problema
<lucasss> cristian_c nell'altro sono presenti gli stessi primi due link presenti anche su quel file postato
<pizza12> il problema è come gestire il boot,
<pizza12> devo fare un'altra partizione di tipo EFI e comntarla su  /boot/efi
<pizza12> oppure tengo quella esistenta
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ci guardo
<pizza12> a7x conosci caso efi?
<pasqualino> il link che mi hai dato porta  un altra discussione ..
<pasqualino> e neanche li ho capito qualcosa
<cristian_c> lucasss, quindi, sono identici i due file?
<lucasss> si, cambia solamente che nel primo vi sono i 3 link e nel secondo solo i primi due dell'altro file, tutti commentati
<anoncn_78> sera
<pasqualino> cristian_c una domanda ma può essere che io ho idriver open ?
<a7x> pizza12, c'è una guida ben precisa su EFI
<a7x> !efi | pizza12
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<a7x> !uefi | pizza12
<ubot-it> pizza12: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<pasqualino> perchè in un altra guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=542322
<cristian_c> pasqualino, controlla
<pizza12> @ubot-it la guida non è per niente precisa
<cristian_c> lol
<pasqualino> cristian_c se sapevo come si faceva :-) già avrei controllato
<pizza12> la guida non è chiara
<a7x> pizza12, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sin__> ciao,come posso dividere le tracce di un file .flac avendo il cue con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> lucasss, decommenta le prime due righe in entrambi i file
<pizza12> sarebbe tutto perfetto se non fosse che l'installer non mi vede la presenza di windows
<cristian_c> pasqualino, lspci -k
<cristian_c> pasqualino, su pastebin
<cristian_c> sin__, cue?
<cristian_c> pizza12, posta su pastebin il risultato del comando che ti ho suggerito
<anoncn_78> cristian_c     ho fatto tutto,che te ne pare?  http://imagebin.org/262185
<lucasss> cristian_c, sucessivamente aggiorno la lista dei pacchetti, e riprovo con ppa-purge?
<pasqualino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790132/
<sin__> sono file audio con traccia unica e il cue è la divisione in tracce .con ubuntu sto cercando una rep che me lo divida
<pizza12> quale comando parted?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ?
<pizza12> cristian_c quale comando? parted?
<cristian_c> pizza12, no
<cristian_c> pizza12, sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> lucasss, prima: sudo apt-get update
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    non va bene il nuovo partizionamento?
<cristian_c> lucasss, e poi vai con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> lucasss, sei riuscito a decommentare le righe e salvare i file?
<pasqualino> cristian_c nel mio file c'è solo scritto invidia
<cristian_c> sin__, rep?
<cristian_c> pasqualino, stai usando i driver proprietari
<sin__> si pacchetti che mi facciano quasta divisione.sono file musicali in .flac e chi lo ha decodificato lo ha fatto mantenendo una tarccia unica.
<pasqualino> si invidia 310 ... installati da "aggiornamenti" quello proposto e raccomandato
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, il partizionamento è un po' strano, ma almeno non ci sono buchi
<pizza12> cristian_c pastebin.com/cFSkD1fT
<cristian_c> sin__, sicuramente ci sono
<cristian_c> pasqualino, prova a disattivarli
<sin__> adesso provo a scaricare audacius...
<cristian_c> pasqualino, da Driver aggiuntivi
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   ho voluto salvare la home di ubuntu,ho tolto il boot da 148 mb ed ho installato il secondo Os,e sono riuscito a sistemare la connessione wireless...sempre grazie al tuo prezioso precedente aiuto
<cristian_c> sin__, audacious è un player
<cristian_c> sin__, forse ti riferisci ad audacity
<cristian_c> sin__, sempre dal software center
<cristian_c> pizza12, ho visto
<cristian_c>  1      1049kB  420MB  419MB   ntfs         Basic data partition          hidden, diag
<cristian_c>  2      420MB   735MB  315MB   fat32        EFI system partition          boot
<pizza12> quindi? cristian_c
<cristian_c>  3      735MB   869MB  134MB                Microsoft reserved partition  msftres
<cristian_c> pizza12, le altre non le capisco
<sin__> si ,così provo se me le divide .un pò come un player per winzozz
<cristian_c> sin__, non sapevo che i player facessero questo
<cristian_c> :O
<pasqualino> cristian_c non penso che il problema sia quello .. me lo faceva ancora prima di installare i driver video con il sistema vergine vergine
<pizza12> la 5 è una partizione acer push reset la 4 è una partizione dati per condividere file con winz
<sin__> quello che conosco io ,che gira di la fa molte cose .peccato che l'abbiano sviluppato solo per winzozz
<cristian_c> pasqualino, sì, un attimo che vedo nel thread
<cristian_c> pizza12, la 6 viene prima della 5
<cristian_c> strano!
<cristian_c> sin__, se non trovi niente, prova a domandare sul forum :)
<pizza12> la 6 è stata fatta da me dopo...
<cristian_c> non sono un grande esperto :D
<cristian_c> pizza12, ah
<pizza12> il problema fondemantale è capire come gestire la parte di grub e efi... tu lo sai?
<cristian_c> pizza12, sto guardando
<cristian_c> pasqualino, potrebbe essere un problema di acpi
<c_per_cacca> mmm
<cristian_c> pasqualino, puoi tentare due strade
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> pizza12, sarebbe interessante vedere come te le mostra windows quelle partizioni
<pasqualino> cristian_c dimmi  ... per es. io in questo momento sto usando kendlive ... e usa abbastanza la cpu e non da nessun problema
<pizza12> ok adesso sto provando... spero serva a qualcosa...
<cristian_c> pasqualino, strada a): puoi provare le varie opzioni di avvio , come acpi=off o nomodeset
<cristian_c> pasqualino, strada b): aggiornamento del bios
<cristian_c> pizza12, perlomeno le identifichi
<pasqualino> allora per la 2° strada io l'ultima volta che ho aggiornato un bios c'erano i floppi disk
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ma che pc è?
<cristian_c> Xd
<]L[iNu]X[> :)
<]L[iNu]X[> pendium 1?
<]L[iNu]X[> ehhe
<pasqualino> no mi sono spiegato male .. l'ultima volta che io ho aggiornato un bios sarà stato il 2003
<pasqualino> :-)
<pasqualino> per la prima opzione ... come dovrei fare
<pizza12> visto... che vuoi sapere? e come mi può essere utile per il grub?
<cristian_c> pasqualino, credo sia da aggiungere al grub
<]L[iNu]X[> comunqu per l'aggiornamento del bios devi andare sul sito official della tua scheda madre, e ti converebbe farlo tramite un mini xp live e lo fai di li'!
<cristian_c> pizza12, puoi postare una schermata dello scherma su win?
<cristian_c> pizza12, diciamo dhe si deve stare attenti a quale partizioni si va a toccare
<cristian_c> quindi, più si sa, meglio è
<lucasss> cristian_c, ho fatto come hai  detto, apt-purge ha rimosso tutto gnome ma al riavvio ancora non ho nessun ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> lucasss, riposta: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pasqualino> ok
<lucasss> cristian_c, e' esattamente come prima...non [ cambiato nulla
<lucasss> *e'
<cristian_c> *schema
<cristian_c> lucasss, controlla il contenuto dei due file
<lucasss> e' esattamente come prima
<pizza12> credo di sapere dove mettere le mani... non è quello il problema... il problema resta il grub e, considerato che, tutte le partizioni di windz di sistema eccetto quella acer  continueranno ad avere  sempre lo stesso indirizzamento sia su winz che su linux, il mio problema è capire:
<cristian_c> lucasss, tutto commentato?
<pizza12> A) se fare una nuova partizione di boot efi
<cristian_c> lucasss, dopo aver purgato (senza errori, spero), hai dato sudo apt-get update?
<pizza12> b) se posso usare l'installazione tradizionale
<pizza12> con partizionamento manuale
<lucasss> lo do adesso :/
<cristian_c> pizza12, per fare quella tradizionale, occorre disattivare i lsecure boot
<cristian_c> pizza12, ma dipende dal tipo di pc
<pizza12> c) se posso installare grub da installazione
<cristian_c> pizza12, i nuovi ubuntu dovrebbero installarsi in efi
<cristian_c> quindi senza dover disattivare il secure boot per forza
<pizza12> il secure boot non puòessere disabilitato su questa merda di acer
<pizza12> almeno che non disattivi il uefi
<pizza12> ma non èp quello che ci serve
<cristian_c> pizza12, il grub lo puoi installare anche da live
<cristian_c> pizza12, in sda
<cristian_c> pizza12, o almeno così si faceva
<pizza12> cristian_c
<cristian_c> pizza12, efi ha reso tutto più difficile
<pizza12> cristian_c ecco il punto
<pizza12> che cosa devo fare di diverso dal solito ?
<pizza12> devo installare ubuntu senza installare grub
<cristian_c> pizza12, modello di pc
<pizza12> e poi installare grub manualmente?
<cristian_c> pizza12, prova anche senza
<cristian_c> pizza12, magari èmeglio senza grub all'inizio
<lucasss_> cristian_c, ho fatto apt-get update poi purgato e nuovamente update...al riavvio sono ancora senza unity
<cristian_c> pizza12, per via del fatto che lo puoi installare anche dopo
<cristian_c> pizza12, è più prudente
<cristian_c> pizza12, fai una cosa anche migliore
<cristian_c> pizza12, un bel backup di sicurezza alle partizioni
<cristian_c> pizza12, così non ti viene l'ansia
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> della serie: non si sa mai
<pizza12> cristian_c, ma su partizioni uefi e grub hai qualche consiglio specifico da dare ?
<cristian_c> lucasss_, che cosa appare?
<cristian_c> lol
<pizza12> io sto chiuso in casa ad alghero per risolvere questo problema, ma il mio amico vuole tenere winz
<pizza12> ...
<cristian_c> pizza12, specifico no, perché dipende da caso  a caso
<pizza12> altrimenti avrei piallato tutto
<lucasss_> cristian_c appare solament elo sfondo, nient'altro
<cristian_c> pizza12, ma serve il modello di pc
<cristian_c> lucasss_, allora c'è XD
<pizza12> ok modello pc: aceer aspire V3-571G
<cristian_c> lucasss_, controlla quali driver video usi
<cristian_c> pizza12, questo acer non mi è nuovo
<lucasss_> cristian_c, eh....c'e- lo sfondo ma nient'altro...neanche la freccina....uso i driver di ubuntu. non quelli forniti da ati
<cristian_c> pizza12, http://askubuntu.com/questions/244726/acer-v3-571-came-pre-installed-with-windows-8-possible-to-install-ubuntu
<cristian_c> pizza12, hai già letto?
<cristian_c> Unfortunately, there's no standardization in user interfaces on this matter, so you might need to dig deeper or call tech support to find out how to do it. If you have to call tech support, be sure to complain, and follow up with a letter.
<cristian_c> pizza12, è questo il guaio, ogni produttore fa come gli pare
<cristian_c> lucasss_, apri un terminale
<lucasss_> non si apre. con ctrl
<lucasss_> ctrl + t. l'unica cosa che riesco a fare e' ctrl alt f1
<cristian_c> lucasss_, no
<cristian_c> lucasss_, ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> lucasss_, è universale
<cristian_c> funza dovunque
<lucasss_> non si apre neanche cosi'
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> lucasss_, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> lucasss_, ctrl+alt+f1
<lucasss_> e quello va
<cristian_c> lucasss_, e poi digita: unity --reset
<cristian_c> per uscire: ctrl+alt+f7
<cristian_c> pizza12, trovato utile?
<lucasss_> WARNING no DISPLAY variable set setting it to :0
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lucasss_, portatile?
<lucasss_> si
<cristian_c> schermo esterno?
<lucasss_> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<lucasss_> ahah ti sto mettendo in crisi eh xD
<cristian_c> lucasss_, hai reinstallato unity?
<cristian_c> tutt'altro
<cristian_c> mi stai dando info
<lucasss_> sudo apt-get install unity gia' presente
<lucasss_> idem per ubuntu-desktop e compiz
<pizza12> il mio problema è solo di capire come deve essere il pc al termine dell'installazione (e.g. grub nel MBR? su /boot/efi deve esserci una nuova partizione fatta ad hoc  oppure la efi preesistente nel pc)?
<pizza12> cristian_c
<cristian_c> lucasss_, quale comando hai digitato?
<lucasss_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lucasss_> sudo apt-get install unity
<lucasss_> sudo apt-get install compiz
<lucasss_> dicono tutti che e' all-ultima versione
<cristian_c> lucasss_, dico nella shell tty
<cristian_c> pizza12, però a7x ti aveva suggerito la guida sul wiki internazionale, che è sicuramente più completa di quella sul wiki italiano
<lucasss_> cristian_c mhm non ti seguo...quelli sono i comandi che ho digitato su tty...
<cristian_c> lucasss_, ma io non ti ho sugerito questi comandi
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> *suggerito
<lucasss_> mi hai chiesto se ho reinstallato unity -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucasss_, no
<cristian_c> quello dopo
<cristian_c> lucasss_, cos'hai digitato dopo ctrl+alt+f1?
<lucasss_> prima di quello c'e' solo unty --reset
<lucasss_> con risposta "WARNING no DISLPAY variable set, settinf it to :0"
<lucasss_> ERROR the reset option is now deprecated
<cristian_c> lucasss_, quindi l'hai digitato prima di entrare in tty?
<cristian_c> XD
<lucasss_> non posso digitarlo prima di entrare in tty perche' non desktop ne tantomeno il terminale xD
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> è vero
<lucasss_> ho acceso il pc. appena mi sono trovato davanti allo sfondo sono entrato in tty e sucessivamente unity --reset
<cristian_c> ok
<lucasss_> e se esco con ctrl alt f7 vedo solo nero
<cristian_c> uh
<cristian_c> *uhm
<lucasss_> mhm
<cristian_c> lucasss_, sei sicuro di aver purgato bene il ppa di gnome shell?
<cristian_c> lucasss_, non hai ottenuto errori nel purge?
<lucasss_> se vuoi lo rifaccio. ma non avevo ottenuto errori
<cristian_c> lucasss_, se non hai ottenuto errori, allora rimuovilo
<cristian_c> lucasss_, e poi digita: sudo apt-get update
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucasss_> cancello i file legati al ppa di gnome?
<cristian_c> lucasss_, cancella proprio il ppa
<cristian_c> lucasss_, cioè i file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> quelli che hai purgato, ovviamente
<cristian_c> lucasss_, apt-get update ti da errori?
<lucasss_> asp. stacco il cavo lan da raspberry al pc. cancello il file aggiorno e torno
<lucasss_> cmq fido ad ora non ha dato errori
<lucasss_> arrivo
<lucasss> fatto, nessun errore ricevuto e sono ancora senza unity
<lucasss> mhm
<cristian_c> lucasss, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<lucasss> danielrichter2007-grub-customizer-raring.list e .save
<lucasss> google-earth.list e .save
<lucasss> private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list e .save
<lucasss> ubuntu-wine-ppa-raring.list e .save
<lucasss> fine
<cristian_c> lucasss, ma wine non c'era prima
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> l'hai aggiunto durante?
<lucasss> mhm...mi sa che abbiamo problemi di comprensione xD
<cristian_c> Xd
<cristian_c> lucasss, anche quello può far casini
<lucasss> prima mi avevi chiesto l'interno del ppa di gnome3...
<cristian_c> lucasss, perché quello fa casini
<cristian_c> sicuramente
<lucasss> rimuovo wine?
<lucasss> sudo apt-get remove wine?
<lucasss> wine rimosso...il problema persiste
<xubuntu994> aiutooo, buonasera a tutti ...vorrei installare ubuntu oppure lubuntu oppure xubuntu su un portatile veramente datato....si può fare?
<xubuntu994> è un Compaq Armada 1560D - P MMX 166 MHz - RAM 80 MB - HD 3.2 GB - CD .....................
<cristian_c> lucasss, no, ppa-purge
<cristian_c> lucasss, con il ppa di wine
<xubuntu994> help me.....sigh!
<cristian_c> xubuntu994, è un pc dell'anteguerra
<cristian_c> xubuntu994, io lo rottamerei
<xubuntu994> hai ragione,,,,
<xubuntu994> volevo vedere se potevo usarlo attaccato alla televisione per internet
<lucasss> rimosso. il risultato non cambia...ho anche rimosso manualmente i ppa e poi aggiornato...
<lucasss> formatto?
<cristian_c> xubuntu994, ci puoi fare veramente poco con quel rottame
<cristian_c> lucasss, hai purgato senza errori?
<cristian_c> lucasss, mi viene il dubbio sui driver video
<lucasss> purgato senza errori
<lucasss> come verifico i driver video_
<xubuntu994> mmmm.....ok....vabbè...ci ho provato, mi sa che ci ristallo windows 95.....almeno andava....è che volevp sperimentare Linux....grazie comunque!
<krabador> xubuntu994, puoi usare
<krabador> xubuntu994, non ubuntu, ma altre distribuzioni per hardware datato
<xubuntu994> ?...tipo? debian? che forse mi dicono che vada...
<krabador> xubuntu994, senza ambiente grafico tutte
<xubuntu994> ma non so dove scaricare l'immagine iso...
<xubuntu994> senti, come si fa a risponderti direttamente? ho provato a cliccare sul nome ma non funza....sono nuovo anche della chat
<lucasss> cristian_c, per ora ti ringrazio, sei stato gentilissimo e molto paziente :) mi devo allontanare, continueremo questo strazio la prossima volta...grazie
<Bina> problemi nel ripare pacchetti danneggiati come faccio?
<krabador> xubuntu994, http://www.slitaz.org/it/
<cristian_c> lucasss, ok, lo vedi in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> lucasss, ciao
<lucasss> cristiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann non posso andarci cin driver aggiuntivi che non ho icone xD
<cristian_c> Bina, sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> lucasss, allora: jockey-text
<cri> ciao zummameri
<cristian_c> lucasss, jockey-text -l
<cristian_c> è un comando
<xubuntu994> vado e provo, grazie krabador!
<cristian_c> mah
<lucasss> perfetto, grazie
<lucasss> appena ritorno procedo...bye
<Bina> posto ii risultato tramite paste bin?
<Gabryx7> salve a tutti
<Bina> si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione
<xubuntu994> che comando si da per uscire?
<cri> uscire da dove
<xubuntu994> da questa chat... o si chiude semplicemente la finestra?
<cri> solo dalla chat basta che chiudi la finestra
<cri> se no devi uscire proprio da programma
<cristian_c> Bina, sì
<xubuntu994> grazie!............quale programma?
<xubuntu994> io per entrare ho cliccato su un link e poi ho messo un log...
<Bina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790382/
<xubuntu994> ?
<Aldo96> 'sera, ho un problema con il compilatore gcc... quando do il comando da terminale come spiegato nella guida mi scrive:
<cri> xubuntu994: sei da webirc
<xubuntu994> penso di si, sono su firefox
<cri> e si
<cri> se chiudi lafinestra di firefox esci
<Aldo96> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5790384/
<xubuntu994> ok...grazie cri!.....
<Aldo96> qualcuno che mi aiuti?
<busy87> Aldo96 nn esiste il file
<busy87> controlla di essere nella direcotory giusta e di aver scritto bene il nome del file di input
<Aldo96> busy87: il file esiste ed è sulla mia scrivania
<busy87> Aldo96 li nn sei nella tua scrivania
<Bina> anche per me non c'è nessuno...
<busy87> Aldo96 cd Scrivania
<busy87> e poi compili
<Aldo96> capisco
<Aldo96> e dove mi trovavo prima? nella home?
<Aldo96> (solo per sapere dove salvare la prossima volta)
<busy87> in /home/nome_utente/
<Aldo96> grazie
<busy87> basta che dai pwd da terminale e conosci la posizione
<Aldo96> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5790400/
<Aldo96> questo errore? :S
<busy87> Aldo96 nn hai i permessi x accedere al file
<busy87> Aldo96 ma hai compilato?
<Aldo96> busy87: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5790406/
<busy87> Aldo96 la compilazione nn è andata a buon fine, ci sono errori nel codice
<busy87> inoltre il file da eseguire nn è hello_world.c, questo contiene solo il codice sorgente, nn il codice eseguibile
<Aldo96> busy87: sì la guida ha toppato, ora riprovo
<cristian_c> Bina, hai installato dei kernel?
<Aldo96> busy87: continua a darmi lo stesso errore nella compilazione pur avendo scritto giusto il codice
<busy87> Aldo96 se nn compila il codice è sbagliato
<Aldo96> busy87: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5790420/
<busy87> Aldo96 le virgolette sono sbagliate
<pippo> unsaluto a tutta la chat
<Adriano> come faccio ad installare skype su ubuntu 13.04? non compare su ubuntu sw center , pur avendo abilitato i repo partner
<Aldo96> busy87: risolto grazie :)
<pippo> sono nuovo della chat.vorrei chedere come si installano le quest addition in lubuntu 13.04
<pippo> qualcuno sa come installare le vb quest addition su lubuntu 13.04 ? grazie
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> Adriano, prova ad installarlo da terminale
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install skype
<cristian_c> Adriano, hai dato: sudo apt-get update?
<pippo> ragazzi e la prima volta che mi avvicino ad ubuntu peciò portate pazienza grazie
<pippo> ops perciò
<Bina> cosa sono dei kernel?
<cristian_c> Bina, pare tu abbia installato roba
<cristian_c> Bina, che cosa hai fatto?
<Bina> ero in chat qui e mi hanno detto di fare delle operazioni per aggiustare il pacchetto
<Bina> il pacchetto danneggiatyo è inux image
<Bina> da sola ho istalloto dei programmi tipo libro office
<Bina> pippo da start - preferene del sistema - gestione pacchetti
<pippo> grazie per il link provo a guardare
<pippo> bina già fatto ma non lo trova
<Bina> cosa cerchi?
<comir> ciao non triesco a installare ubuntu sul mio porttile
<comir> scusa la scrittura
<cristian_c> !installazione | comir
<ubot-it> comir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Bina, linux-image perché l'ha installato?
<cristian_c> *hai
<enzotib> cristian_c, se ricordo bene Bina aveva la /boot separata e piena, abbiamo tentato di rimuovere vecchi kernel per liberare spazio
<cristian_c> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790382/
<cristian_c> che macello
<enzotib> cristian_c, infatti, no space left on device
<Adriano1> come faccio ad installare skype su ubuntu 13.04? non compare su ubuntu sw center , nonostante abbia abilitato repo partner
<enzotib> Adriano1, da terminale: apt-cache policy skype
<enzotib> !pastebin | Adriano1
<ubot-it> Adriano1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anoncn_78> sera
<davegarath___> hola all sto litigando con grub. avevo una chiavetta da 2G su cui avevo installato ubuntu e volevo clonarla su una da 4G, partizionata e formatta, ho copiato tutto da origine ed ho cercato di installare grub in chroot ma questo è il risultato : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790551/
<davegarath___> idee ?
<davegarath___> sono un cretino ho risolto da solo
<Adriano2> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5790568/
<davegarath___> avevo partizionato gpt
<davegarath___> rifatto partizione ora tutto ok :D
<davegarath___> grazie enzotib non ti ho nominato ma hai risolto uguale. efficente come sempre
<enzotib> davegarath___, ;)
<Adriano2> enzotib: hai letto? pastebin
<enzotib> Adriano2, sudo apt-get install skype
<Adriano2> ok , poi dovrei trovarlo? o serve fare altro?
<enzotib> Adriano2, dovresti trovarlo nei menu
<Adriano2> enzotib: ok grazie
<Coore> Sera a tutti
<DeadlyKillerZ> Buona sera, volevo sapere, se scarico Ubuntu 13.04 lo devo masterizzare su DVD vero?
<DeadlyKillerZ> Buona sera, volevo sapere, se scarico Ubuntu 13.04 lo devo masterizzare su DVD vero?
<DeadlyKillerZ> Buona sera, volevo sapere, se scarico Ubuntu 13.04 lo devo masterizzare su DVD vero?
<DeadlyKillerZ> Buona sera, volevo sapere, se scarico Ubuntu 13.04 lo devo masterizzare su DVD vero?
<DeadlyKillerZ> Buona sera, volevo sapere, se scarico Ubuntu 13.04 lo devo masterizzare su DVD vero?
<DeadlyKillerZ> go to fuck yourself
<Barrnet> giorno
<Barrnet> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con ubuntu server? ^^'
<nannes> !qualcuno|barrnet
<ubot-it> barrnet: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Barrnet> ..
<Barrnet> molto divertente ._.
<Barrnet> sai com'è, alle 2 di notte potevate essere tutti a dormire
<Barrnet> era semplicemente per sapere se c'era qualcuno
<nannes> ok prego!
<nannes> sai com'è, non sono nel tuo stesso fuso orario
<Barrnet> ah lol
<Barrnet> comunque sia, sto settando un ubuntu server
<Barrnet> ma quando tento di avviare x.org (devo poterlo usare in vnc) mi da il seguente errore: Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<nannes> hai installato un DE ?
<nannes> DM
<Barrnet> si, xfce4
<Barrnet> ho già provato ad avviare con startxfce4
<nannes> calma
<nannes> COME l'hai installato?
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-23
<Barrnet> il DE?
<Barrnet> prima ho installato x.org con sudo apt-get install x.org
<Barrnet> e poi sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Barrnet> se mi collego ora su vnc trovo uno sfondo grigio con un terminale aperto
<nannes> devi installare il metapacchetto ubuntu
<nannes> che si autoconfigura, senza lasciare a te lavoro inutile
<Barrnet> intendi il metapacchetto ubuntu-desktop?
<nannes> xubuntu-desktop, nel tuo caso
<Barrnet> beh, un server con unity... lol
<nannes> appunto:)
<nannes> io non metterei neppure xfce se è per quello
<nannes> nel server non ci metterei niente
<nannes> a meno che non abbia bisogni speciali
<Barrnet> eh, ho bisogno di gestire dei server di gioco
<Barrnet> che funge solo da gui
<nannes> ovviamente xubuntu-desktop ti installerà anche molte aplicazioni di base (non so se conosci xubuntu)
<Barrnet> si, lo conosco
<nannes> questo può essere un pro o un contro, a seconda delle tue esigenze
<nannes> nel senso che ... se non vuoi installare roba superflua, questo metodò non è proprio l'ideale
<Barrnet> beh, per un clone di prato fiorito, un clone del foglio elettronico, abiworld e altro?
<Barrnet> xD
<nannes> Se invece farai un utilizzo normale di quel pc e avrai bisogno di utilities di base, allora è ok ;)
<Barrnet> i pacchetti che non mi servono li rimuovo dopo :P
<nannes> it is a pain ;)
<nannes> you could just install the needed ones
<nannes> but the choice is yours
<Barrnet> lol
<Barrnet> ok, fugne
<Barrnet> scusate
<Barrnet> ho un altro problema <.<
<Barrnet> xfce4 si avvia se scrivo startxfce4, ma non si avvia in automatico al reboot
<Barrnet> quindi devo tenere un terminale sotto solo per startxfce4
<nannes> installa un login manager, e impostalo come default
<Barrnet> non lo installa di default con il metapacchetto xubuntu-desktop?
<Barrnet> mmm
<Barrnet> lightdm che dipendenze porta?
<Barrnet> mm
<Barrnet> mi dice che lightdm è già installato..
<Barrnet> e se richiudo il terminale riparte l'interfaccia grafica
<nannes> spè fammi capire.. Dopo il boot cosa vedi?
<Barrnet> xterm
<Barrnet> e basta
<Barrnet> in pratica
<Barrnet> devo dare sudo startxfce4 (se non do il sudo da errore) per far partire il DE
<Barrnet> e, logicamente, se chiudo quel terminale si chiude anche l'interfaccia grafica
<nannes> sei sicuro di aver installato correttamente lightdm?
<nannes> il pacchetto xubuntu-desktop è stato installato correttamente?
<nannes> hai i repository necessari?
<nannes> non è che qualche rpacchetto è rimasto a casa?
<Barrnet> mmm
<Barrnet> come posso verificarlo?
<Barrnet> ridò install xubuntu-desktop?
<Barrnet> mm
<nannes> no non perder tempo
<nannes> controlliamo subito
<nannes> hai provato ad avviare il login manager? che si autoconfigura
<nannes> altrimenti lo aggiungi manualmente su rc.d
<nannes> prova prima come ho detto.. al boot, terminale davanti, dai questo comando:  sudo service lightdm start
<nannes> vedi se parte
<nannes> Barrnet ^^
<Barrnet> quindi, da ssh?
<Barrnet> start: Job is already running: lightdm da questo come output
<nannes> ok allora stoppalo
<nannes> perché ssh?
<nannes> comunque, sudo service lightdm stop
<nannes> poi
<nannes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Barrnet> oook
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Motz> salve, non riesco ad installare ubuntu su un portatile con windows 8. problemi di boot. uefi. consigli?
<cri> giorno
<Coore> cristian_c: giorno
<Coore> Giorno a tutti, volevo chiedervi una cosa, io utilizzo 2 monitor ma i programmi li apre sul monitor secondario... come faccio ad impostare a i programmi di aprirsi sul monitor principale ? Grazie
<Coore> o almeno a salvarsi in memoria in che monitor si debba aprire quel determinato programma
<cri> Coore, prova ad impostare ilk monitot
<cri> vedi quale ti identifica primario
<Coore> cri: mi imposta il primario, quello che dovrebbe essere primario
<Coore> cri: ma solamente i programmi li apre sul secondo
<cri> tu cosa hai selezionato clona desktop
<cri> o estendi desktop
<Coore> estendi
<cri> prova ad invertire il monitor primario
<cri> e vedi se te lo fa uguale
<Coore> cri: ad esempio se apro una cartella me la apre sul monito principale e fin qui tutto ok, quando apro firefox, gimp, xchat me lo apre sul secondo
<Coore> cri: no perchè poi la barra va a finire sul 2
<cri> Coore, i monitor hanno la stessa risoluzione
<Coore> cri: si
<cri> Coore, che scheda video hai
<Coore> cri: gt 430
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<simontol> #fedora-qa
<Switch_in> Ciao sono un testone e pur avendo già fatto la procedura con un altro pc mi ritrovo a doverl fare in un altro e non ne esco. Qualche anima pia che mi affianca ?
<busy87> !aiuto | Switch_in
<ubot-it> Switch_in: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Switch_in> vorrei re-installare una stampante brother mfc 7360n e non ne esco.
<cristian_c> Switch_in, i pacchetti sono nei repo, solitamente
<Switch_in> Grazie cristian_c prorpio tu mi hai aiutato, hai tempo e voglia di affiancarmi ancora ?
<Switch_in> ricordo che devo installare i driver dal browser ma non ricordo l'url da digiare per oggiungere la stampante
<akis24> Switch_in:  e i driver sono sempre qui http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-7360N e sono due file .deb
<Switch_in> Scusate ma chrome è andato in crash
<cristian_c> Switch_in, ma non è meglio installare quelli dei repo?
<Switch_in> cristian_c abbiamo già fatto una volta per un altro pc magari ricordi tu ma io ho perso tutta la procedura
<cristian_c> Switch_in, eh, occorre controllare in synaptic
<Switch_in> ho scaricato i 2 pacchetti .deb
<Switch_in> dal sito della brother
<cristian_c> Switch_in, in synaptic non c'è niente
<cristian_c> Switch_in, devi installare i pacchetti che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> Switch_in, sicuro di aver scaricato quelli giusti?
<Switch_in> cristian_c ora li vedo i due pacchetti su sinaptic si sono quelli giusti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Switch_in, no, dicevo, hai scaricato i pacchetti giusti per la tua stampante dal sito di brother?
<Switch_in> che ho detto ? :-) si scaricati ed installati. se apro il gestore di pacchetti li vedo li con il quadratino verde
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Switch_in, e l'installazione è andata bene?
<cristian_c> sempre per essere sicuri che hai scaricato quelli giusti per il tuo modello
<Switch_in> se provo ad aggiungere una stampante non vede quei driver e ci prova con uno simile che non va. Ricordo che abbiamo -proprio con il tuo  aiuto- aggiunto la stampante da chrome
<cristian_c> Switch_in, uname -a
<Switch_in> 3.5.0-31-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 16 16:30:01 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> Switch_in, dimmi i nomi dei pacchetti che hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> *.
<Switch_in> cupswrapperMFC7360N-2.0.4-2i386.deb
<cristian_c> l'altro?
<Switch_in> mfc7360nlpr-2.1.0-1i386.dbe
<Switch_in> *deb
<cristian_c> Switch_in, hai ottenuto errori nell'installazione dei pacchetti?
<Switch_in> diceva che la uqalità non è ottimale ed io ho continuato lo stesso. Ma i driver sono quelli
<cristian_c> Switch_in, dpkg  -l  |  grep  Brother
<Switch_in> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5792071/
<cristian_c> rc  mfc7362nlpr                                 2.1.0-1                                      i386         Brother MFC-7362N LPR driver
<cristian_c> ii  printer-driver-ptouch                       1.3-4ubuntu1                                 i386         printer driver Brother P-touch label printers
<cristian_c> Switch_in, e questi?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Switch_in> il 7362 è un mio errore nello scaricarli, l'atro non lo so mica
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Switch_in, l'hai installato tu
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> *installati
<Switch_in> il 7362 si per errore e l'ho rimosso, ma è maledettamente ancora lì, l'altro credo sempre io ma non oggi, deve  essere roba vecchia. Sono bravo vero ?
<cristian_c> sì
<Switch_in> lol
<cristian_c> Switch_in, intato rimuovi printer-driver-ptouch
<cristian_c> *intanto
<Switch_in> non riesco mica
<Switch_in> l'ho rimosso da synaptic ho rifatto il tuo dpkg e il risultato è invariato
<cristian_c> Switch_in, sudo apt-get remove printer-driver-ptouch
<cristian_c> Switch_in, su pastebin
<Switch_in> scusa non avevo fatto applica.. ho fatto anche il sudo apt-get remove.. risponde che non è installato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Switch_in, dpkg  -l  |  grep  Brother
<fabiogorgo> salve a tutti
<fabiogorgo> sono un novizio di ubuntu 13, igni volta che accendo il pc mi apare un erore sconosciuto
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> se è sconosciuto a te , figuriamoci a noi
<cristian_c> XD
<Switch_in> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5792112/
<fabiogorgo> scusa cerco di fare una cattura della schermata per dare piu uindizi
<fabiogorgo> errore interno sconosciuto
<cristian_c> Switch_in, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<Switch_in> devo togliere quel 7362 che non ha spunta verde ma lo vede ugualmente.. ok un attimo
<cristian_c> Switch_in, no
<cristian_c> Switch_in, se vuoi fare di testa tua, fai pure, ma non ti lamentare
<Switch_in> faccio il dpkg e posto no no scusa pensavo ad tastiera alta ..
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Switch_in, digita il comando
<Switch_in> fatto non ha restitutito nulla..
<cristian_c> mmmm
<Switch_in> no scusami ancora ha restitutio: mfc7362nlpr
<cristian_c> Switch_in, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Switch_in, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Switch_in> errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> cos'hai aperto?
<Switch_in> il gestore di pacchetti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Switch_in, chiudilo
<Switch_in> sono bravissimo.. chiudo :-P
<cristian_c> sì
<Switch_in> Rimozione di mfc7362nlpr... Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di mfc7362nlpr...
<Switch_in> rimosso
<cristian_c> Switch_in, dpkg  -l  |  grep  Brother
<Switch_in> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5792142/
<cristian_c> Switch_in, elimina la stampante e riaggiungila
<Switch_in> non ci sono ancora stampanti
<Switch_in> provo ad oggiungerla
<Switch_in> quando cerca il driver trova il MFC-7225N (raccomandato) ma con quello non funziona, il 7360N non è nelle opzioni
<cristian_c> Switch_in, http://localhost:631/printers
<cristian_c> Switch_in, aprendo un browser
<cristian_c> Switch_in, è collegata in usb?
<Switch_in> no printers
<Switch_in> si usb
<Switch_in> accesa
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Switch_in, http://localhost:631/admin
<Switch_in> ok
<Switch_in> add printer ?
<rita87> salve  ce nessuno?
<cristian_c> Switch_in, sì
<cristian_c> If your printer is not listed on "http://localhost:631/printers", please go to "http://localhost:631/admin" and click "Add printer" and select proper device and driver.
<cristian_c> !nessuno | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<rita87> buongiorno vorrei avere un supporto
<cristian_c> lol
<rita87> intendevo dire italiano perchè quando mi si è aperta la finestra era ttt in inglese
<Switch_in> ok, local printer, spunto brother mfc7360n, contine ?
<fabiogorgo> salve
<cristian_c> Switch_in, ok, l'hai trovata
<rita87> in pratica ho scaricato ubuntu e nn so come metterlo nel dv d rom per installarlo nel mpc
<cristian_c> rita87, se hai scaricato la .iso , va masterizzata
<fabiogorgo> quali informazioni posso dri per farvi capire l'errore interno del mio ubuntu 13.04?
<cristian_c> !iso | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Switch_in> continuo..
<rita87> oppure come posso metterlo nella kiavetta
<cristian_c> rita87, controlla l'hash della iso per assicurarti che non sia corrotta
<cristian_c> !md5 | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> rita87, per usb, fai uso di unetbootin
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, non avevi parlato di una schermata?
<Switch_in> mi vede il driver mfc7360n io continuo.... a dire la verità ne vede due io scelgo il primo.
<rita87> ho nero ke a masterizzato l?immagine
<cristian_c> Switch_in, quali?
<cristian_c> rita87, leggi la guida
<cristian_c> rita87, l'hash è corretto?
<rita87> però è stato salvato nella cartella documenti con il nome imag
<cristian_c> ?
<Switch_in> cristian_c ne vede due uguali mfc7360n for cups (en) due uguali
<rita87> domanda ho windows per andare su terminale ke mi viene suggerito da ubuntu devo andare su esegui di windows?
<cristian_c> Switch_in, uhm, uguali uguali?
<cristian_c> rita87, a cosa ti riferisci?
<Switch_in> molto probabilmente li ho installati due volte stamattina
<rita87> sto su qst pagina
<rita87> MD5Sum
<cristian_c> rita87, ok
<cristian_c> rita87, lo controlli da windows
<cristian_c> rita87, leggi bene
<Switch_in> cristian_c uguali uguali
<cristian_c> rita87, Alternativamente è possibile utilizzare winMD5Sum:
<cristian_c> Switch_in, boh, allora il primo
<cristian_c> Switch_in, secondo me, non hai letto tutta la stringa :P
<rita87> si forse lo posso scaricare
<cristian_c> rita87, c'è il link
<cristian_c> rita87, non devi neanche cercare
<rita87> grazie
<cristian_c> Scaricare e installare winMD5Sum.
<rita87> però mi dice ke ha un firma nn valida
<cristian_c> rita87, che pc è? E che nome ha il file .iso?
<cristian_c> rita87, va beh
<rita87> clicco ok?
<rita87> fatto scaricato e cliccato ok
<cristian_c> installalo
<Switch_in> io la stringa la vedo uguale uguale, differiscedagli altri driver perchè non ha un - in mezzo a mfc-7225 mentre mfc7360n sono due ma uguali
<cristian_c> rita87, quest'operazione l'ho fatta la scorsa settimana su xp ed è filata liscia
<rita87> si anke il mio sistema operativo è xp
<cristian_c> Switch_in, boh, prova
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> rita87, allora, non ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> rita87, che pc è? E che nome ha il file .iso?
<rita87> cosa significa iso?
<rita87> il nome ke mi è uscito quando ho scaricato ubuntu?
<Switch_in> c'è l'opzione scegli file anche.. secondo me va bene il primo dei due. Provo a premere add print e vedo se scoppia
<cristian_c> rita87, il file di ubuntu che hai scaricato
<rita87> ok
<cristian_c> Switch_in, lol
<cristian_c> Switch_in, saresti capace
<cristian_c> :P
<Switch_in> si si .. adesso provo..
<rita87> lo preso da sfoglia l'ho inserito e la finestra è diventata ttt bianca
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> rita87, ma come si chiama
<cristian_c> ?
<rita87> mi dice ke differente
<cristian_c> rita87, come si chiama il file?
<cristian_c> e tre
<rita87> un attimo
<Switch_in> cristian_c ha stampato una pagina come gli ho detto di fare... una dal browser, spero funzioni anche da libreoffice ma non posso andare avanti ora.
<rita87> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386
<rita87> come posso metterlo nella kiavetta? xkè ho provato a masterizzarlo s cd ma la memoria nn è sufficiente
<cristian_c> Switch_in, controlla nela finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> Switch_in, se è stata aggiunta
<cristian_c> Switch_in, la procedura è finita nell'interfaccia web?
<Switch_in> sei stato veramente gentile, prima era un daffè che ti veniva adesso sono già due... grazie e buona domenica, se non funziona torno e ti tiro le orecchie, ma non credo, tornero a ringraziarti
<cristian_c> Switch_in, la procedura è finita nell'interfaccia web?
<cristian_c> Switch_in, controlla nela finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> Switch_in, se è stata aggiunta
<cristian_c> rita87, che pc è?
<cristian_c> e tre
<rita87> è un asus
<cristian_c> rita87, quanto è nuovo?
<Switch_in> si è aggiunta poi ho fatto ctlr+p ed ha stampato la pagina del browser credo sia ok
<rita87> veramente è un pc usato però è un EEE all-in-one
<cristian_c> Switch_in, se è nella finestra delle stampanti, allora è ok
<Switch_in> Grazie e buona domenica :-)
<cristian_c> rita87, troppo pesante ubuntu per un eee-pc
<cristian_c> ok
<rita87> si però lo devo installare in un altro pc
<cristian_c> rita87, quale pc?
<rita87> a me serve solo metterlo o in un cd o in una kiavetta per poi installarlo tt quì
<rita87> packard bell imedia 8310
<cristian_c> rita87, è vecchio?
<rita87> purtroppo mi devo assentare
<rita87> si  no perchè è del 2006
<cristian_c> rita87, se è vecchio, prova con xubuntu
<cristian_c> o con lubuntu
<cristian_c> rita87, dovrai scaricare un'altra iso
<rita87> ha 1024 mb di ram
<rita87> 50 gb di hardisk
<cristian_c> rita87, lubuntu o xubuntu
<rita87> ok
<cristian_c> rita87, la iso che hai scaricato n on va bene
<cristian_c> rita87, per la masterizzaqzione, usa infrarecorder
<rita87> a dopo
<cristian_c> ciao
<rita87> buonachatt a ttt
<rita87> buona domenica ne parliamo dopo
<Antonio_> Ciao rgazzi, ho bisogno di una mano
<Antonio_> cm faccio a creare un cd bootable con ubuntu 13.04
<Antonio_> ho l'immagine iso, e poi?
<Antonio_> devo masterizzare Windows Xp
<cristian_c> Antonio_, non ho capito
<Coore> salve a tutti ho un problema, devo disinstallare wine e l'ho fatto con "sudo apt-get remove wine" e poi ho cancellato la cartella .wine, ma non ne sono sicuro che sia completamente disintallato del tutto, e devo installare il framework 2.0 64 bit come posso fare ?
<Antonio_> Cristian, devo masterizzare un file iso di un sistema operativo Win xp
<Antonio_> Uitlizzo Ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, che io sappia non ci sono .iso di xp
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, non puoi sempre eseguire un copia cd?
<cristian_c_> con k3b o brasero
<Antonio_> Io ho il file iso di xp sul pc
<Antonio_> nn posso fare una copia
<Antonio_> devo masterizzare un cd che all'avvio installi xp
<Antonio_> un cd bootable
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, mi sembra strano, ripeto
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, prendi il cd di xp  e copialo su un altro
<cristian_c_> è la soluzione più semplice
<Antonio_> io nn ho il cd di XP, ho il file iso
<cristian_c_> lol
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, come fai ad avere la .iso senza il cd
<cristian_c_> sempre che esista la iso
<cristian_c_> a me hanno consegnato il cd con xp
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, te lo danno con la vendita del pc
<nanan> ho installato ubuntu accant a winows
<nanan> come lo rimuovo?
<cristian_c_> nanan, che cosa?
<Antonio_> il file iso mi è stato passato da un collega
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, ok, su questa macchina quale os era preinstallato?
<cristian_c_> ops, sucsa, forse non riguarda questa macchina
<cristian_c_> *scusa
<Antonio_> io sul mio PC ho installato Ubuntu 13.04
<Antonio_> e devo masterizzare un cd bootable
<nanan> ho installato ubuntu accanto a winows
<nanan> come lo levo ubuntu ?
<nanan> non me piace
<cristian_c_> nanan, lanci una live
<cristian_c_> nanan, e cancelli le partizioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c_> nanan, fai attenzione a non cancellare quelle di windows
<cristian_c_> nanan, e poi allarghi quella vera e propria di win
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, quale de?
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, comunque, ripeto, copia cd è la soluzione migliore
<Antonio_> Grazie cristian , ma un modo deve pur esserci
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, appunto, non capisco perché complicarsi la vita
<cristian_c_> io scelgo sempre la soluzione più facile :)
<Antonio_> perchè nn ho la copia del cd
<nanan> ke casino
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, ma se sul pc er ainstallato xp prima di ubuntu, basta prendere il cd con cui è stato installato xp. Apri brasero o k3b fai una copia identica all'originale
<cristian_c_> nanan, è scritto anche sul wiki, mi pare
<Markof> salve, ho un problema. Dopo aver disinstallato Samba (con purge e autoremove) l'ho ri-installato solo che non riesce a creare il file di configurazione
<cristian_c_> nanan, scusa, ma non hai visto già in live che non ti piaceva
<cristian_c_> ?
<Markof> anche winetricks mi da lo stesso problema, non riesce a copiare dei file in una cartella della home
<cristian_c_> nanan, perché installarlo lo stesso?
<Antonio_> Cristian, nn ho il cd di xp, l'ho perso e ora mi hanno passato il file iso da masterizzare
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, e quindi hai una seconda copia del cd
<Markof> nonostante gli abbia dato il chmod +x, come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, uhm, capisco
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, aspetta
<Antonio_> con windows so come fare, ma dato che sto provando ubuntu
<cristian_c_> Markof, pare ci siano problemi con la home, a quanto pare
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, è una cosa poco comunque
<cristian_c_> *comune
<Markof> cristian_c_: a quanto pare si, come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c_> Markof, sto pensando
<cristian_c_> :D
<Markof> cristian_c_: ok :D grazie, io non ho toccato nulla riguardo i permessi
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, stpo guardando
<cristian_c_> sto
<cristian_c_> Markof, ottieni dei messaggi di errore?
<Markof> cristian_c_: con winetrick, quando prova a creare una cartella in .wine mi dice che il comando mkdir restituisce -1 o qualcosa di simile, se vuoi di do l'errore preciso
<cristian_c_> Markof, meglio di sì
<Markof> cristian_c_: invece reinstallando samba, quando vado a modificare il file di configurazione proprio non esiste, e se provo a crearlo mi da errore
<Markof> certo
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, ho trovato
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, sotto il case c'è il numero di licenza
<cristian_c_> :)
<Antonio_> Cristian, quindi?
<rita87> salve eccomi ritornata
<cristian_c_> Markof, errori su samba, no?
<cristian_c_> rita87, hai scaricato l'altra iso?
<rita87> qualcuno mi può dire come faccio ad inserire il software nella pendrover?
<rita87> *pendriver scusatemi
<cristian_c_> rita87, hai scaricato l'altra iso?
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, asp
<rita87> quale iso?
<rita87> quella di lubuntu?
<Markof> cristian_c_: con winetricks : Note: command 'mkdir -p /home/UTENTE/.cache/winetricks/directx9' return status 1. Aborting
<cristian_c_> rita87, sì
<cristian_c_> rita87, devi scaricarla
<Markof> cristian_c_: indipendentemente che voglia installare il directx o altro
<Coore> Markof: ciao scusami sai come installare il net framework 2.0 64 bit ?
<rita87> ora mi so mettendo a cercarla su internet
<Markof> Coore: scaricati winetricks, una volta aperto seleziona Select the default wineprefix e vai avanti, dopo spunta Install a Windows DLL or component e vai avanti, troverai tutta la lista di componenti windows scaricabili e installabili
<cristian_c_> rita87, non devi cercarla, basta che vai sul sito di ubuntu
<rita87> ah ecco scusami cristian
<Coore> Markof, il problema è che mi dice che ho il SO a 64 bit
<Coore> Markof, e quello non è compatibile
<Markof> Coore: anche a me da questo problema, devi forzare l'installazione di wine a 32bit
<rita87> k ci ho cliccato senti ma kubuntu lo posso anke scaricarE'
<Coore>  Markof, e come faccio
<rita87> ?
<Markof> Coore: non so se qui posso passare link di forum o altro, ma se cerchi su internet trovi numerose guide
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, http://www.microsoft.com/it-it/download/details.aspx?id=25129
<Markof> Coore: è una procedura abbastanza lunga
<Antonio_> Cristian, ma per masterizzarlo?
<cristian_c_> Markof, quale comando hai lanciato
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, hai scaricato?
<Markof> cristian_c_: nessun comando ho fatto tutto dalla GUI
<Antonio_> Cristian, il problema è masterizzarlo
<cristian_c_> Markof, dove compare il messaggio
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, un attimom intanto scarica
<Markof> cristian_c_: su una messagebox
<cristian_c_> Markof, ok
<cristian_c_> rita87, su quel pc del 2006 mi sembra troppo
<Antonio_> Cristian, questo fila gia ce l'ho
<rita87> ok grazie
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, ah, il collega ha usato quel link?
<cristian_c_> cioè la stessa iso?
<cristian_c_> rita87, ti consiglio lubuntu
<cristian_c_> rita87, o xubuntu, se vuoi
<rita87> ok
<cristian_c_> Markof, esce soltanto quel messaggio?
<rita87> poi x scaricAare temi e cose varie
<rita87> tipo sfondi
<cristian_c_> rita87, beh, diciamo che occorre stare attenti
<cristian_c_> rita87, se ci sono dei pacchetti di temi nei repo, meglio
<cristian_c_> rita87, fai una cosa, provale entrambe in live
<cristian_c_> e vedi quale è più adatta
<rita87> nn ce una possibilità di collegarsi direttamente per scaricare temi e sfondi?
<rita87> ma linux nn ce qui?
<cristian_c_> rita87, in che senso?
<rita87> cmq adesso to scaricando lubuntu
<rita87> tempo
<cristian_c_> ottimo
<rita87> fa io avevo dei cd di fedora linux e ubuntu
<cristian_c_> rita87, eh, ma è passato del tempo
<rita87> e usai uno di qst sistemi in sostituzione di windows xp
<rita87> e ce un sezione da cui potevo scaricare giochi e altro solo ke mi kiedeva la kiave
<cristian_c_> rita87, all'epoca le cose erano diverse
<cristian_c_> rita87, ah, il software center
<cristian_c_> rita87, c'è ancora
<Antonio_> Cristian, scusami, allora?
<Antonio_> mi si è chiusa la pagina
<rita87> ma io avevo nessuna kiave e poi ke io sappia cn qst sistemi nn ce bisogno di una chave
<rita87> *chiave scusa
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, ok, se è la stessa iso, va bene
<cristian_c_> rita87, infatti non ti servono chiavi
<cristian_c_> rita87, basta usare la password di login per le operazioni importanti
<cristian_c_> da amministratore
<cristian_c_> com'è giusto che sia
<Antonio_> Cristia, adesso come la masterizzo?
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, fatto?
<Antonio_> normalmente?
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, se è la stessa puoi andare tranquillo
<cristian_c_> se è diversa, è un problema
<rita87> ma qsti da qst sito
<cristian_c_> rita87, non ho capito
<cristian_c_> rita87, una volta installato il sistema, puoi installare le applicazioni dal software center
<rita87> ma qst password e login da dove li faccio?
<Antonio_> Cristian, ho letto che il problema può essere la velocità di masterizzazione
<Antonio_> ora provo a fare una copia a velocità minima
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, sì, io la tengo sempre bassa
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, non puoi far euna copia senza l'originale
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, devi masterizzare l'iso
<Antonio_> Cristian, infatti masterizzo l'iso
<Antonio_> e provo
<cristian_c_> rita87, quando avvi il sistema
<cristian_c_> rita87, prima di entrare nel desktop
<cristian_c_> rita87, a sistema installato
<cristian_c_> rita87, il nome utente e la password li scegli in fase di installazione
<rita87> ok
<cristian_c_> rita87, ma ripeto, prima provali in live
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, a che punto sei?
<rita87> ce qst possibilità una volta scaricato il software da quì?
<cristian_c_> non ho capito
<cristian_c_> Antonio_, una volta lanciato il cd puoi usare il numero di licenza che si trova sotto il case
<rita87> scusami mi hai detto di provare l live
<rita87> il
<Markof> cristian_c_: scusa mi ero allontanato, si esce solo quel messaggio
<Markof> cristian_c_: è possibile risolvere modificando i permessi della cartella home?
<rita87> su lubuntu ke sto scaricando mi da la possibilità di scegliere la modalità live
<rita87> una volta inserito il cd o la pendriver al pc e aver inviato l'installazione nel pc?
<cristian_c_> Markof, se non li hai modificati, dovrebbero andare bene
<cristian_c_> rita87, allora, prima scarichi l'iso, poi controlli che non sia corrotta, Se è ok, la masterizza su cd. A quel punto fai il boot da cd e scegli la modalità live dal menù principale
<cristian_c_> rita87, una volta sul desktop puoi provare la distro o anche installarla su hard disk
<Markof> cristian_c_: come vedo i permessi della home? cosi te li mostro e mi confermi se vanno bene
<cristian_c_> Markof, recupero il messaggio, che mi interessa
<cristian_c_> Markof, non trovo molto
<cristian_c_> Markof, digita: ls -al
<Markof> cristian_c_: fatto, che ti serve?
<cristian_c_> non lo so
<cristian_c_> i permessi sono nell'output
<cristian_c_> Markof, me l'hai chiesto tu Xd
<Markof> cristian_c_: per winetricks sono -rwsrwxrwx e il nome è segnato in rosso XD
<cristian_c_> Markof, secondo me, invece che da gui, dovresti provare da terminale
<cristian_c_> non so perché è rosso
<cristian_c_> servirebbe tutta la riga
<Markof> cristian_c_: per .wine invece drwxrwxr-x ed è blu
<Markof> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Markof> cristian_c_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792530/
<rita87> lo appena scaricato e mi dice la stessa cosa di prima differente
<rita87> md5 chek sum different
<cristian_c_> rita87, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<rita87> ho scaricato lubunto
<cristian_c_> poi?
<rita87> poi sono andata ad aprire il programma
<rita87> winmd5sum
<cristian_c_> Markof, stranezze nelle righe che hai postato non ne vedo
<rita87> da li nella prima riga ho cliccato su sfoglia
<cristian_c_> rita87, e hai selezionato la .iso di lubuntu?
<rita87> si
<cristian_c_> poi?
<Markof> cristian_c_: la cartella home quando ho installato kubuntu ho scelto di crittografarla, può entrarci qualcosa?
<cristian_c_> Markof, altroché?
<rita87> e mi è uscita la scritta ed un codice nella seconda riga poi ho cliccato su compare
<cristian_c_> Markof, non è stata una grande mossa
<Markof> cristian_c_: perchè?
<cristian_c_> rita87, dov'è uscita?
<cristian_c_> Markof, non sei il primo che incasina con le partizioni crittografate
<Markof> cristian_c_: ho capito, formatto e ri-installo? :D
<cristian_c_> non credo
<cristian_c_> Markof, anche perché avrai la partizione home separata, giusto?
<rita87> l'iso
<rita87> nella prima riga
<cristian_c_> rita87, che è quella del file che hai scaricato
<cristian_c_> rita87, con cosa l'hai comparata?
<rita87> c documenti download
<Markof> cristian_c_: nono tutto in un unica partizione, ho avuto brutte esperienze con la home separata
<cristian_c_> Markof, che esperienze
<cristian_c_> ?
<rita87> cn un codice ke m i è uscitop nella seconda riga
<rita87> una serie di numeri e di lettere
<cristian_c_> Markof, le brutte esperienze si fanno con la partizjone unica, semmai Xd
<cristian_c_> *partizione
<cristian_c_> !italiano | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<cristian_c_> rita87, appunto, io non ho capito il codice dov'è uscito
<rita87> ok va bene scusami
<cristian_c_> rita87, spiegati meglio o fai una schermata
<Markof> cristian_c_: che ad ogni formattazione e aggiornamento di sistema, mantenendo unica la home il sistema non era mai al massimo delle prestazioni, perchè forse mantenendo i file di configurazione sballava o non rendeva al massimo
<fabiogorgo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a capire il mio problema di sistema?
<cristian_c_> rita87, meglio ti spieghi pià velocemente risolvi
<rita87> allora nella seconda riga mi è uscito un codice
<rita87> con una serie di numeri e di lettere
<cristian_c_> Markof, che c'entrano le prestazioni con la home?
<cristian_c_> XD
<cristian_c_> questa è nuova
<cristian_c_> Markof, comunque, la partizione home separata è la scelta migliore
<Markof> cristian_c_: non so, sai spiegarmelo tu? XD fattostà che ogni volta che mantengo la stessa home per ogni aggiornamento il sistema non fa altro che irrigidirsi
<cristian_c_> non devi neanche reinstallare il sistema
<cristian_c_> Markof, perché avrai pacioccato
<cristian_c_> ma non c'entra nulla la home separata
<cristian_c_> su questo sono abbastanza sicuro
<Markof> cristian_c_: o perchè sono paranoico in fatto di prestazioni, boh
<cristian_c_> rita87, ok
<cristian_c_> rita87, posta una schermata
<Markof> cristian_c_: comunque tanto ho capito che devo formattare, consigli generali su una nuova installazione?
<cristian_c_> rita87, perché come ho fatto la scorsa settimana, un codice me lo dava la iso, e l'altro lo copiavo io
<cristian_c_> rita87, non può essere diverso
<cristian_c_> Markof, sì
<cristian_c_> Markof, ecco i consigli
<cristian_c_> Markof, non aggiungere ppa, non installare driver video esterni
<cristian_c_> basta
<cristian_c_> Markof, e vedrai che grossi problemi non ne trovi
<rita87> scusami ma cos'è una schermata?
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, e tre
<Markof> cristian_c_: uhm la seconda la sapevo, per i ppa? che sarebbero e come evito di installarli? XD
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, ti ho già chiesto
<cristian_c_> rita87, è una foto del desktop
<cristian_c_> rita87, la si fa con il tasto stamp della tastiera
<Markof> cristian_c_: altra domanda, lo spazio a disposizione per ubuntu sono 70gb, quanto lascio per la home e quanto per il resto?
<cristian_c_> Markof, pensa che c'è gente che li installa senza rendersi conto
<cristian_c_> Markof, e riesce ad installarne anche più di 20 XD
<fabiogorgo> lo so cristian ma come faccio a spiegartelo visto che non posso copiare il testo nella finestra di errore?
<cristian_c_> il record è 63
<cristian_c_> Markof, fai una 7 di 30 GB
<Markof> cristian_c_: e come li evito? XD
<cristian_c_> Markof, o anche meno, dipende da quante applicazioni installi
<cristian_c_> Markof, li eviti installando sempre dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<rita87> quindi devo  skiacciare il tasrto stamp r sist?
<cristian_c_> Markof, cioè dal software center
<cristian_c_> Markof, il web è pieno di guide che ti fanno installare i ppa
<cristian_c_> Markof, che è la fonte di tutti i mali
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, fai uno screenshot
<fabiogorgo> si
<cristian_c_> rita87, sì
<cicciosauro> cristian_c_, la colpa è di alcuni blog che invitano ad aggiungere ppa alla carlona. :D
<cristian_c_> rita87, è come una macchina fotografica
<fabiogorgo> ho fattouna cattura dello schermo ma non me la fa inviare in chat
<rita87> e poi?
<cristian_c_> cicciosauro, esatto
<Markof> cristian_c_: ok quindi devo installare solo dal software center, dall'apt-get e pure i .deb devo evitare? XD
<cristian_c_> 1image | fabiogorgo
<cristian_c_> !image | fabiogorgo
<ubot-it> fabiogorgo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c_> !image | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c_> rita87, prendi il file immagine e lo carichi lì
<cristian_c_> Markof, beh, direi che i programmi si trovano nel software center
<fabiogorgo> fatto
<cristian_c_> Markof, se li prendi da terze parti , rischi
<cristian_c_> Markof, per fortuna, nel software centrer c'è quasi tutto quello che ti serve
<cristian_c_> *center
<Markof> cristian_c_: tranne skype XD ok, dai rifaccio un installazione più pulita, grazie mille
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, posta qui il link
<cristian_c_> Markof, anche skype c'è
<fabiogorgo> http://imagebin.org/262272
<cristian_c_> Markof, devi prima abilitare i repo partnet Xd
<cristian_c_> *partner
<Markof> cristian_c_: okok XD
<cristian_c_> Markof, da Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c_> lol
<cicciosauro> dopo ritorna mi sa... :D
<cristian_c_> lol
<cristian_c_> cicciosauro, complimenti per il nick ;)
<cicciosauro> grazie
<fabiogorgo> fatto
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, ok, visto
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, ripetimi il problema
<cristian_c_> cicciosauro, lol
<fabiogorgo> ogni volta che accendo il pc mi appare questo messaggio di errore e credo che webcam non funzioni
<rita87> nn succede niente
<Markof> cristian_c_: dimenticavo, 10gb per la home sono sufficienti?
<fabiogorgo> vorrei sistemarlo per sapere che il sistema gira bene
<cicciosauro> cristian_c_, visto? :P
<rita87> provo a usare la stampante sullo schermo
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, ho visto l'annotation
<Markof> cristian_c_: (lo so ho rotto ma vorrei installarlo bene una volta per tutte)
<cristian_c_> rita87, asp
<cristian_c_> rita87, l'ha creato il file immagine?
<fabiogorgo> ammazza cristian _c stai impazzend con tutti
<fabiogorgo> grazie
<cicciosauro> lol
<rita87> no nn è successo nulla
<cristian_c_> cicciosauro, sei un veggente XD
<rita87> ho schiaccaito il tasto ma niente
<cristian_c_> rita87,trovato
<cristian_c_> rita87,allora: Ctrl+stamp
<cristian_c_> rita87, fatto?
<Markof> cristian_c_: se mi rispondi vo a installare XD
<cristian_c_> Markof, lascia tutto il resto alla home
<rita87> fato ma niente lo stesso
<cristian_c_> Markof, quanto hai scelto per la /?
<cristian_c_> rita87, apri paint
<Markof> cristian_c_: ad ora per TUTTO kubuntu ho 70gb
<rita87> paint?
<rita87> cos'é?
<cristian_c_> rita87, lol
<cristian_c_> rita87, su xp c'è paint
<Markof> cristian_c_: se faccio tipo 10gb per la home e il resto  va bene? o al contrario?
<rita87> e dai.......hihihi
<fabiogorgo> cristian metto il seguito dell'annotation
<rita87> dove?
<cristian_c_> rita87, non uso xp da tempo, allora in accessori
<cristian_c_> rita87, lo trovi facilmente nei menù
<fabiogorgo> http://imagebin.org/262273
<cristian_c_> Markof, è assurdo
<rita87> fatto a piant e per i disegni giusto?
<cristian_c_> Markof, lascia una piccola parte alla 7 e tutto il resto alla home
<cristian_c_> rita87, sì
<cristian_c_> rita87, aperto?
<Markof> cristian_c_: ok grazie
<rita87> si
<cristian_c_> Markof, ovviamente, crea anche la swap
<Markof> cristian_c_: ovvio
<cristian_c_> Markof, regolati sulla /, 15, 20 o 30
<cristian_c_> rita87, clic destro
<cristian_c_> rita87, incolla
<Markof> cristian_c_: e tutto il resto home?
<cristian_c_> Markof, sì, per i dati
<Markof> cristian_c_: ok grazie
<cristian_c_> Markof, i programmi non occupano tanti GB
<rita87> ma mi ha incollato la chatt
<cristian_c_> lol
<Gaspa__> Buongiorno, volevo chiedere se qualcuno può aiutarmi: non riesco a visualizzare lo streaming da questo sito http://eurovision.digotel.com/ea/ va per 20 secondi poi dice authentication failed. Idee?
<cristian_c_> rita87, eh, perché avevi la finestra della chat sullo schermo
<cristian_c_> rita87, devi fare lo stamp con il desktop o winmd5sum visibile
<cristian_c_> lui fa la foto a quello che c'è davanti
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, sto guardando
<fabiogorgo> ok
<fabiogorgo> grazie
<rita87> ok ha incollato il riquadro con le icone
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, ho trovato dei risultati
<rita87> lo sfondo
<cristian_c_> rita87, con la finestra di winmd5sum
<cristian_c_> ?
<fabiogorgo> bene, che faccio?
<rita87> è questo ke dovevo scattare'
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, che pc è?
<fabiogorgo> asus k56c
<rita87> la finesra vuota o con le scritte
<fabiogorgo> cristian_c_ asus k56c
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1166849
<cristian_c_> non è lo stesso modello
<cristian_c_> ma è sempre asus
<cristian_c_> rita87, la finestra di md5sum
<cristian_c_> Gaspa__, in che formato è?
<cristian_c_> rita87, con le scritte
<fabiogorgo> grazie cristian_c_ ma non ci capisco una cippa
<cristian_c_> rita87, ma le hai messe tu le scritte nella finestra
<cristian_c_> ?
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, un attimo che guardo
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, sto pensando a una cosa
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, quali driver stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c_> driver video
<fabiogorgo> come faccio a saperlo?
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, lspci -k
<rita87> devo cliccare su compare<'
<rita87> ?
<fabiogorgo> sul terminale?
<cristian_c_> rita87, dopo aver copiato il codice da una determinata pagina
<Gaspa__> usa flash mi pare
<cristian_c_> rita87, in pratica confronta il codice del file che hai scarticato con quello ufficiale
<fabiogorgo> che faccio ti invio quello che mi dice il terminale?
<fabiogorgo> cristian_c_
<fabiogorgo> ?
<cristian_c_> rita87, se sono uguali la iso non si è corrotta durante il download
<cristian_c_> Gaspa__, allora controlla flash
<cristian_c_> fabiogorgo, sì
<fabiogorgo> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587 	Kerne
<cristian_c> !pastebin | fabiogorgo
<ubot-it> fabiogorgo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, su pastebin
<Gaspa__> Già fatto ma non da problemi, solo su questo sito non va...
<rita87> fatto ho messo su paint il desktop con win ke devo fare ora<?
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> rita87, salva il file di paint
<cristian_c> rita87, tipo: schermata.jpg
<fabiogorgo> http://pastebin.com/kBaw3fQr
<Gaspa__> ii  flashplugin-installer                        11.2.202.291ubuntu0.12.04.1                      Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, solo questo
<cristian_c> ?
<rita87> poi
<Gaspa__> Si, nient'altro
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, hai una doppia scheda video
<cristian_c> rita87, poi postalo
<fabiogorgo> no?
<cristian_c> 1image | rita87
<cristian_c> !image | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabiogorgo> invidia GT 2giga
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, che browser?
<rita87> qui?
<Gaspa__> Firefox, ma con chrome da lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> rita87, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, mmm
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, che driver hai installato?
<cristian_c> come li hai installati?
<fabiogorgo> non lo so
<cristian_c> lol
<fabiogorgo> forse nessun
<fabiogorgo> sono messo male
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, non è possibile
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, cos'hai fatto da quando hai installato ubuntu?
<fabiogorgo> si ma lo ha fatto da solo non ne so niente
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, da solo ci credo poco
<fabiogorgo> niente, fatto con ilmagine iso su chiavetta e mi ha rimpiazzato w7
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 635M] (rev a1)
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, intendo dopo
<cristian_c> dopo aver installato il sistema
<fabiogorgo> niente gli ho detto di fare gli aggiornmenti necessari e basta
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, non hai scaricato driver dal sito nvidia?
<fabiogorgo> no
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, cat 7etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, about:plugins
<cristian_c> nel browser
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fabiogorgo> l'ho messo sul terminale ma nn funziona
<cristian_c> avevo sbagliato :P
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, leggi la correzione
<akis24> ciao
<fabiogorgo> fatto e rora?
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, su pastebin
<rita87> l?immagine nn è stata accettata
<cristian_c> rita87, mmmm
<cristian_c> rita87, è troppo grande?
<cristian_c> pare strano
<rita87> mmmm lo dico ankio
<rita87> 3mb
<fabiogorgo> fatto
<cristian_c> rita87, prova qui: http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=italian
<cristian_c> rita87, riesci ad aprire l'immagine?
<Gaspa__> Shockwave flash
<Gaspa__>     File: libflashplayer.so,libflashplayer.so     Versione: 11,2,202,291     Stato: Enabled     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<cristian_c> io ho : /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<rita87> ok
<rita87> è stata caricata adesso?
<Gaspa__> Non è uguale?
<cristian_c> rita87, penso di sì
<cristian_c> rita87, ma postaci qui il link
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, mmmm
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, che sito è?
<rita87> http://postimg.org/image/zc7auqv7n/eb15b2b1/
<cristian_c> rita87, ci guardo
<cristian_c> :)
<fabiogorgo> cristian_c_ visto?
<Gaspa__> http://eurovision.digotel.com/ea/index.html
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, dov'è il link a pastebin?
<cristian_c> rita87, l'ho aperta
<cristian_c> rita87, ok, nel campo Compare devi copiarci il codice di lubuntu
<cristian_c> rita87, magari è meglio che lo controllo io che si fa prima
<cristian_c> :P
<fabiogorgo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, lol
<fabiogorgo> questo?
<fabiogorgo> no
<fabiogorgo> aspe
<cristian_c> !paste | fabiogorgo
<ubot-it> fabiogorgo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rita87> ok.
<cristian_c> rita87, li sto confrontando
<fabiogorgo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792650/
<fabiogorgo> eccolo
<fabiogorgo> pardon
<cristian_c> rita87, copiaci: 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97
<cristian_c> rita87, copiaci: 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97
<cristian_c> rita87, nel campo vuoto
<cristian_c> rita87, dov'è scritto compare
<fabiogorgo> cristan_c_ visto?
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, sì
<rita87> ok
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, vedi cosa c'è in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, ma ti dico che è veramente strano
<fabiogorgo> come si fa?
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, da Software e aggiornamenti
<fabiogorgo> vuoto
<rita87> ok mi dice ke ha superato il same
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, il video è in caricamento
<cristian_c> rita87, molto bene
<cristian_c> !iso | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> rita87, guarda qui
<rita87> ora ke devo fare
<fabiogorgo> cristian_c_ non c'è niente, la finestra dei driver aggiuntivi è vuota
<cristian_c> rita87, masterizza con infra recorder
<cristian_c> rita87, a me l'ha fatto senza problemi la settimana scorda
<cristian_c> *scorsa
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, questa cosa mi lascia perplesso
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, riesci a lanciare una live?
<Guest84380> salve io avrei un problema non riesco ad aprire una partizione condivisa con win8 e mi esce questo problema : Error mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/ronny/DATA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda5" "/media/ronny/DATA"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. F
<fabiogorgo> come si fa?
<cristian_c> Gaspa__, resta in caricamente, comunque il player me lo apre
<cristian_c> *caricamento
<krabador> Guest84380, fai chkdsk da win
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, cosa?
<fabiogorgo> come si anci una live?
<fabiogorgo> come si lancia?
<Guest84380> cosa srebbe?? scusa ma non sono tanto pratico
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, scusa, come hai installato ubuntu?
<fabiogorgo> che vuoi dire?
<fabiogorgo> ho messo il so ed è partito, mi ha chiesto di aggiornarlo e glie l'ho fatto fare
<fabiogorgo> tutto qui
<fabiogorgo> che vuol dire come l'ho installato?
<krabador> Guest84380, google ti puo' aiutare.
<Guest84380> ok  adesso vedo
<rita87> ah con nero nn va bn
<Gaspa__> a me fa vedere il video per 20 secondi, poi dice authentication failed e resta in caricamento
<rita87> ?
<rita87> e per metterlo nella kiavetta?
<krabador> rita87, cosa devi masterizzare?
<cristian_c> rita87, meglio infrarecorder
<cristian_c> rita87, leggi la guida
<krabador> rita87, per la  ubuntu in usb da win , segui questa http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> rita87, ma hai già il cd
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> rita87, da con nero devi fare il disco in modalità DAO (è nelle opzioni) e assicurarti che sia spuntata l'opzione di chiusura del disco
<fabiogorgo> cristian_c_
<fabiogorgo> hai letto la mia risposta?
<rita87> ok ho aperto la pagina del programma adcesso?
<rita87> per masterizzare
<rita87> erò nn so dove devo effettuare il download
<fabiogorgo> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi con un errore interno sconosciuto?
<rita87> we
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, quando scarichi la iso , pupi provare il sistema in live
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, non sei obbligato a installarlo
<cristian_c> rita87, dove sei?
<fabiogorgo> lo so ma non l'ho fatto
<krabador> rita87, scusami, che programma hai per masterizzare ?
<rita87> sto qua cristian
<rita87> krabador per masterizzare ho nero
<krabador> rita87, se hai nero, apri nero burning rom, non lo start smart, apri la iso, selezioni nelle opzioni, modalità DAO ,e la chiusura del disco
<krabador> e tutto ok
<fabiogorgo> cristian_c_ capisci quello he rispondo?
<fabiogorgo> o non sto rispondendo alla tua domanda?
<fabiogorgo> ho instalato ubuntu e eliminato windows
<fabiogorgo> 20 giorni fa
<krabador> fabiogorgo, hai solo ubuntu adesso?
<fabiogorgo> si
<fabiogorgo> non sono riuscito a fare la partizione
<fabiogorgo> cazzata?
<fabiogorgo> krabador
<krabador> fabiogorgo, non sei riuscito a fare la partizione per cosa, scusa?
<cristian_c> krabador, ha un errore all'avvio
<cristian_c> krabador, http://imagebin.org/262272
<rita87> cristian
<cristian_c> krabador, non ha driver per nvidia
<fabiogorgo> qundo ho installato ubuntu 13 non vedeva windows, quindi ho formattato il disco e installato ubuntu 3.4
<cristian_c> krabador, e non sa cos'è una live
<cristian_c> rita87, la soluzione di krabador funziona?
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, senza provarlo prima?
<cristian_c> in live
<fabiogorgo> cristian_scusa_ sono nuovo di ubuntu c'aggia fa?
<krabador> fabiogorgo, allora, devi copiare tutto quanto quello che c'è in quella schermata
<cristian_c> fabiogorgo, dov'è il cd/dvd?
<krabador> !pastebin | fabiogorgo
<ubot-it> fabiogorgo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> krabador, ha detto che non è copiabile
<krabador> non è vero
<fabiogorgo> faccio una foto della schermata
<rita87> modalità dao dove la trovo su nero burning rom?
<krabador> fabiogorgo, è il contenuto della finestra che conta
<rita87> krabador?
<krabador> rita87, tra le opzioni di scrittura
<fabiogorgo> ma della schermata di errore?
<fabiogorgo> perchè quella posso solo catturarla, non posso selezionare il testo
<fabiogorgo> possso postarla da qualche parte se vuoi
<fabiogorgo> http://imagebin.org/262276
<rita87> ho trovato dos
<krabador> fabiogorgo, prova a selezionare tutto, e dare ctrl c, poi ctrl v nel pastebin
<fabiogorgo> http://imagebin.org/262277
<fabiogorgo> non mi fa selezionare le parole
<krabador> rita87, nella tab multisession, devi selezionare no multisession
<krabador> nella tab burn , selezioni dao
<fabiogorgo> la schermata di errore non mi fa copiare testo se parli di quella del terminale allora si
<rita87> dove ci sn i vari cd
<rita87> ?
<rita87> nella colona?
<krabador> rita87, no
<krabador> rita87, hai aperto la iso?
<fabiogorgo> krabador???
<rita87> la finestrella ?
<rita87> era già aperta
<krabador> fabiogorgo,  scarica la iso della 12.04.2, mettila su usb
<krabador> fabiogorgo,  e falla partire in liveb
<fabiogorgo> perchè? cambio versione di ubuntu? meglio?
<fabiogorgo> ce l'ho gia ma non qui, se mi dici che fare poi quando la recupero lo faccio
<krabador> fabiogorgo, la 13.04 ha avuto / sta avendo problemi, con una serie di periferiche
<rita87> aspe la sto caricando
<rita87> e la posto quì
<krabador> rita87,  in basso a destra della finestrella con la figura dei cd a sinistra, c'è un pulsante open o apri, se in italiano
<krabador> rita87, lo chicchi
<krabador> e selezioni la iso che hai scaricato
<rita87> http://postimg.org/image/ecjuh9air/d769e953/
<krabador> rita87, hai postato "Caricamento completato!"
<krabador> niente di piu'
<krabador> rita87, il tasto apri
<krabador> rita87, di quella stessa schermata
<krabador> li vai ad aprire la iso
<fabiogorgo> pari con me?
<fabiogorgo> scusa ma non capisco
<krabador> rita87, vorrei farti notare, che quella stessa finestrella, ha delle tab
<fabiogorgo> separli a me o a rita
<krabador> fabiogorgo, scusami, se la linea inizia con rita87 , sto parlando con te?
<rita87> e ok
<fabiogorgo> <krabador> li vai ad aprire la iso
<rita87> sn andata su apri
<krabador> fabiogorgo, fai ctrl alt f1, poi digiti sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e riavvia
<rita87> ora vi ci carico lubuntu?
<krabador> rita87, tu che dici?
<fabiogorgo> fatto
<rita87> ce un problema nn riesco più a ritroarmelol
<rita87> ne qst schermata ne quella precedente
<krabador> rita87, dove
<krabador> rita87, hai
<krabador> rita87, messo
<krabador> rita87, la iso ?
<rita87> ah scusami
<rita87> fatto e adesso mi è uscita un'altra cosa la finestra con scrivi
<krabador> rita87, perfetto
<krabador> adesso selezioni DAO
<rita87> edè segnalato finalizza disco
<krabador> perfetto
<rita87> ora ke devo fare? inserire un cd?
<rita87> nel lettore?
<krabador> rita87, come ti dovrei rispondere?
<rita87> metodo di scrittura track at once va bn?
<krabador> rita87, no
<krabador> Disc at Once
<rita87> ok
<anoncn_78> salve
<rita87> inserisco il cd vuoto
<rita87> e clicco scrivi?
<krabador> rita87, certo
<rita87> così va bene'?
<rita87> ok
<krabador> assicurati che disc at once, e no multisession, siano selezionati
<krabador> e scrivi
<rita87> perchè mi esce la scritta ssalva immagine'
<fabiogorgo> fatto krabador
<fabiogorgo> grazie
<fabiogorgo> non mi da piu il messaggio
<fabiogorgo>  come faccio a sapere se ubuntu sta lavorando con al scheda video gforce nvidia se non ho fatto niente per installare la scheda madre?
<krabador> fabiogorgo, l'hardware se lo gestisce il kernel
<krabador> ed in ogni caso non è installando la scheda madre che usi correttamente la scheda video
<krabador> fabiogorgo, che geforce è ?
<uff> ciao a tutti
<uff> scusate ma è da questa notte che sto cercando di costruire un nas con ubuntu server
<uff> c'e' qualcuno che può aiutarmi ?
<krabador> rita87, hai un masterizzatore in quel pc?
<krabador> rita87, è stato selezionato?
<krabador> rita87, hai avuto messaggi all'apertura di nero?
<rita87> si salva immagine
<rita87> salva file i9mmagine scusami
<krabador> nella tab scrivi, che cosa appare?
<fabiogorgo> geforce GT 635m 2 GB
<krabador> fabiogorgo, allora di base la scheda, è utilizzata dai driver opensource
<krabador> !optimus | fabiogorgo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'optimus'
<krabador> !ibrida | fabiogorgo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ibrida'
<fabiogorgo> ??
<krabador> !graficaibrida | fabiogorgo
<ubot-it> fabiogorgo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<rita87> allora finestra nero selezione del disco sopra di essa finestra salva file immagine
<rita87> dopo ke ho cliccato scrivi
<krabador> rita87, nel menu a cascata, nella finestra di nero burning rom, è selezionato un masterizzatore, o image writer?
<fabiogorgo> ok, mi sa che non mi serve , ci sono spiegazioni per ubuntu 10, krabador ma tu mi dicevi che era meglio installare il 12?
<krabador> fabiogorgo, se non hai problemi con questa, tieni anche questa
<rita87> sulla finestra precedente
<rita87> ?
<krabador> fabiogorgo, per bumblebee non è cambiato niente
<krabador> fabiogorgo, vedi le istruzioni li
<cri> ciao
<fabiogorgo> grazie
<krabador> fabiogorgo, http://bumblebee-project.org/
<rita87> cmq sotto al nome file della finestra salva file immagine.
<krabador> rita87, allora
<krabador> rita87, nella
<krabador> rita87, schermata
<rita87> ce salva come sile nero image o salva come file iso ima
<krabador> rita87, di nero burning rom
<danielelic> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con google code?
<krabador> rita87,  non questa della scrittura
<krabador> rita87, è selezionato, nel menu a cascata un masterizzatore, o un image writer ?
<krabador> !chat | danielelic
<ubot-it> danielelic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danielelic> krabador: Grazie ;)
<rita87> n attimo
<rita87> http://postimg.org/image/tr7wb0pyl/3c698156/
<rita87> eccoti cosa mi è uscito dopo ke ho cliccato su scrivimi
<rita87> scriv
<rita87> scrivi
<rita87> krabador
<rita87> ?
<akis24> rita87: in quel modo non hai scritto nulla hai solo salvato il file immagine in un file .nrg
<rita87> oh no
<akis24> rita87: guarda dentro la cartela documenti troverai image.nrg
<rita87> un attimo
<rita87> la sta caricando salvando image nero
<krabador> rita87, perchè non rispondi alle domande?
<krabador> rita87, devo chiedertelo 3 volte di dirmi se nella schermata in nero burning rom, dietro quella della masterizzazione, è selezionato un masterizzatore, o un image writer?
<rita87> io non rispondo alle domande ti ho inviato la foto per farti vedere la schermata
<rita87> nero burinig rom image recorder
<krabador> rita87, l'immagine non risponde alla domanda
<krabador> rita87, ecco
<krabador> nero burning rom image recorder , vuol dire
<krabador> che o non è selezionato il masterizzatore
<rita87> a me è uscito quello dopo scrivi
<krabador> o nero non lo vede
<krabador> oppure non c'è un masterizzatore nel pc
<rita87> d
<rita87> il lettore è esterno
<rita87> perchè il mio pc non ha il lettore
<rita87> interno è un pc all-in-one
<rita87> d:stts corp cdvdw se-s084d
<rita87> è il nome del mio lettore esterno
<krabador> rita87, allora selezionalo nel menu a cascata
<rita87> quindi devo ricominciare da capo?
<krabador> chiudi questa schermata della masterizzazione
<krabador> e seleziona il masterizzatore nella schermata di nero
<krabador> rita87, mi dispiace, ma per fare un cd, ci vuole un masterizzatore
<Guest51154> non riesco ad accedere alla partizione condivisa con windows provato a fare CHKDSK come consigliato ma senza risultato cosa posso fare?
<rita87> ok adesso mi è uscito la finestra con multisessione krabador
<rita87> e devo cliccaree no
<rita87> giusto?
<krabador> chiudila direttamente
<Guest51154> chi mi può aiutare con questo problema?
<rita87> sto ricominciando da capo krabador ma sn partita da nero burning rom
<rita87> rom
<krabador> rita87, seleziona il masterizzatore dal menu a cascata
<rita87> nn ce
<krabador> rita87, non viene visto allora
<krabador> non puoi fare il cd
<krabador> rita87, mandami la schermata del nero burning rom, senza niente davanti
<rita87> http://postimg.org/image/kvq23nmgd/723c43a0/
<cristian_c> rita87, incredibile
<krabador> rita87, capisci le domande?
<krabador> rita87, senza
<krabador> rita87, niente
<cristian_c> rita87, ancora nelle sabbie mobili?
<krabador> rita87, davanti
<rita87> no veramente avevo già pesato di farlo
<krabador> cristian_c, molto probabilmente non ha un masterizzatore usabile
<cristian_c> krabador, ah
<krabador> rita87, procurati una pendrive usb
<cristian_c> la fortuna chiamata persona
<krabador> rita87, ed amen
<rita87> ce
<rita87> ok ora ke devo fare
<rita87> ho il cd cn il software del lettore
<rita87> però nero mi dice masterizza.
<krabador> rita87, cd con il software che significa
<krabador> quale software?
<cristian_c> rita87, per masterizzare ci vuole il masterizzatore
<rita87> eccoti il link
<rita87> file:///D:/UserManual/SE-S084D/it/index.html
<cristian_c> eh,m
<rita87> file:///D:/UserManual/SE-S084D/it/Features_Exterior.html
<cristian_c> rita87, il file sta sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> non lo può vedere nessuno
<rita87> veramento sn sndata su internet
<rita87> aia
<cristian_c> rita87, le cose sono due: 1) se hai un masterizzatore, masterizzi
<cristian_c> rita87, 2) se hai una usb, crei la live usb
<cristian_c> tertium non datur
<rita87> http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SE-S084D/TSPS
<krabador> ok rita87 , se hai un cd della samsung, installa driver per win
<rita87> forse
<rita87> forse sto per masterizzare
<rita87> perchè ho fatto su scrivi e mi è uscito la finestra impossibile scrivere su qst cd
<cristian_c> rita87, ah, hai un masterizzatore usb?
<rita87> e me la espulso
<rita87> ed ho inserito uun cd vuoto ed è partito.
<krabador> rita87, e tu perchè volevi masterizzare un cd pieno?
<rita87> sento girare e asta anke lampeggiando la spia
<rita87> nooo
<rita87> nel lettore
<rita87> prima avevo messo il cd software
<rita87> del lettore ottico samsung
<rita87> per vedere
<rita87> dove stava il programma
<rita87> però dato ke qsdto lettore si è autoinstallato mediante la usb nn mi ricordo il termine
<rita87> ke si autoinstalla da solo senza bisogno di alcun cd
<rita87> strano alla fine il lettore espelle il disco e sulla schermata mi esce la finestra con su scritto windows-disco non preasente
<rita87> impossibile trovare il disco nell'unità d:
<danielelic> nel profilo launchpad.net è possibile caricare quale tipo di codice?
<rita87> http://postimg.org/image/990hfdv6v/9052b035/
<rita87> ecco cosa mi è uscito
<Riippo> Ciao a tutti!
<Riippo> Mi servirebbe una mano per un problema di low-graphics, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<rita87> ok è andato ttt bn ho reinserito il cd e mi è uscita la finestra di ubunt lubuntu
<rita87> per installarlo
<krabador> rita87, adesso devi riavviare il pc
<krabador> è un pc fisso?
<rita87> cosa
<rita87> no nn voglio installarlo qua
<rita87> e però quella finestra non riesco a toglierla
<krabador> chiudila
<krabador> espelli il cd
<krabador> ed amen
<rita87>  cmaq voglio provare anche quella della pendriver
<cristian_c> rita87, ma l'hai provato in pasato su win quel lettore?
<krabador> rita87, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> *passato
<cristian_c> !usbwin | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<krabador> rita87, non te la prendere, ma hai risolto il tuo problema?
<rita87> infattti sn andata su risorse del computer e mi è uscito la scritta con il logo di lubuntu installa lubuntu nel letttore cd
<rita87> problema io nn masico l'inglese
<krabador> rita87, hai risolto il tuo problema
<rita87> non mastico
<cristian_c> rita87, guarda che ti permette di scegliere la lingua, all'inizio
<rita87> cosa
<rita87> il link o il software?
<rita87> per me va bn ankee affincare windows
<cristian_c> rita87, quando lanci la live, c'è la sceta della lingua
<cristian_c> italiano
<rita87> no io intendevo prima la pendrive
<rita87> per installare questo software
<cristian_c> rita87, ah
<cristian_c> rita87, allora, c'è sempre unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | rita87
<ubot-it> rita87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Guest79719> salve.
<Guest79719> ho installato da poco xubuntu
<Riippo> ciao belli qualcuno mi aiuta con il problema di low graphics mode?
<desurp> ciao
<milanese> ciao chat
<milanese> avrei bisogno di un consiglio: mi sono compilato X kernel personalizzati per ogni singola macchina che ho in ufficio. Tutto funziona. Ora vorrei però mettere i vari .deb in uno mio repository, cosa devo usare per crearlo?
<Francesco87> ciao, ho un problemacon l'audio, di punto in bianco non si sente più l'audio!
<Francesco87> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> Francesco87, ha effettuato riavvii?
<Francesco87> si,
<krabador> Francesco87, sistema operativo, e hardware?
<Francesco87> xubuntu, il pc in questione èun notebook abbastanza datato
<krabador> xubuntu quale?
<krabador> "datato " è insufficiente
<krabador> marca e modello.
<krabador> !pastebin | Francesco87
<ubot-it> Francesco87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Francesco87> il pc è un gericom hammer
<Francesco87> hummer scusa
<krabador> in quel sito posta il risultato di lspci
<krabador> ed incolla il link risultante qui
<Francesco87> ok
<Francesco87> come faccio per sapere le specifiche hardware?
<krabador> in quel sito posta il risultato di lspci
<krabador> ovvero
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> mandi il comando
<krabador> lspci
<Francesco87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793738/
<Francesco87> eccolo
<krabador> xubuntu quale?
<Francesco87> c'è un comando per sapere anche la versione del SO?
<krabador> hai effettuato aggiornamenti poco prima di averre quel problema'
<Francesco87> no non ho effettuato aggiornamenti
<krabador> Francesco87, c'è un comando, ma, giusto cosi', puoi usare una macchina senza sapere che sistema hai ?
<Francesco87> a dire il vero mi chiede in continuazione di effettuare gli aggiornamenti, anche parecchi, solo che quando cercodi aggiornarlo mi da dei problemi e non li scarica
<krabador> Francesco87, posta , nello stesso modo di prima, il messaggio di errore degli aggiornamenti
<Francesco87> krabador:  scusa mi si era impallato tutto mentre ho avviato gli aggiornamenti, comunque gli aggiornamenti non vanno, e non mi da nemmeno errori. per l'audio come posso fare?
<Francesco87> il pulseaudio è avviato
<yaya_> ragazzi un altro programma come virtualbox ???
<krabador> !chat | yaya_
<ubot-it> yaya_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Francesco87, apri il terminale
<krabador> mandi sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e lo posti con pastebin, come prima
<Francesco87> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Francesco87> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793779/
<krabador> Francesco87, ok, allora adeso , premi ctrl alt f1, avrai un terminale a tutto schermo nero, mandi la linea sudo apt-get dist-upgrade poi riavvii con reboot
<krabador> Francesco87, il comando che ti ho dato, devi mandarlo solo in quel tipo di terminale
<Francesco87_> krabador: scusa mi potresti ridare ilcomando del terminale, ho avuto un problema
<SrBlack> ragazzi come faccio ad aprire un file .out?
<SrBlack> ragazzi come faccio ad aprire un file .out?
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-16
<Paradisee> salve o/
<Paradisee> no lanciato "nohup python main.py &", ma non risulta tra i processi tramite "ps aux", "ps aux | grep python"
<Paradisee> adesso mi trovo un processo che gira, ma non so come trovarlo e killarlo
<Paradisee> provo con htop, speriamo bene
<Paradisee> nada non c'è
<Paradisee> risolto o/
<akis24> giorno
<pingus81> perchè in driver aggiuntivi ho in uso nvidia binary driver version 331.38 da nvidia 331 (proprietario,testato) e poi da  terminale lspci | grep -i vga compare 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)?
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest71670> ciao a tutti....avrei qualche problemino dopo che ho installato 14.04 lts, tipo per avviarsi ci mete piu o meno 5 minuti, tutte le volte che apro qualcosa col flash mi compare un finestrino che mi chiede il permesso di archiviare info su computer, ma non risponde , quindi resta li fisso impedendomi di vedere che c'è sotto ecc...
<jester-> Guest71670: tipo di pc?
<Guest71670> acer travel mate
<jester-> Guest71670: eh ma cpu ram?
<Guest71670> <jester-> 3 gb di ram, 320 hd ho spostato tutto su hd esterno pensando fosse pieno, ma non cambia nulla
<jester-> Guest71670: usb è un collo di bottiglia, quello è il problema se poi hd è scarsotto peggo ancora
<jester-> peggio*
<Guest71670> <jester-> un'altra cosa che mi fa, abbastanza fastidiosa, è che non mi permette di cambiare predefiniti
<jester-> Guest71670: predefiniti de che?
<jester-> Guest71670: e che flash hai installato
<Guest71670> <jester-> èh ma hd è vuoto praticamente
<Guest71670> <jester-> ad esempio con cosa aprire le immagini
<jester-> Guest71670: dalla usb i dati passano molto piu lentamente
<jester-> se provi a copiare dati su hd interno e su hd da usb la differenza non è poca
<Guest71670> <jester-> usb in che senso scusami, non sto usando hd esterno
<jester-> Guest71670: hai detto hd esterno quindi collegato usb, o ono
<Guest71670> <jester-> ho provato spostando tutto su hd esterno per liberare questo, ma poi basta
<jester-> Guest71670: 14.04 ubuntu normale?
<Guest71670> <jester-> quando ho visto che non cambia nulla certe cose me le sono rimesso dietro comedire
<Guest71670> lts
<Guest71670> si si
<jester-> Guest71670: sa di installazione venuta farlocca
<Guest71670> <jester-> ho fatto avvanzamento da 12.04
<jester-> Guest71670: ecco, mai vento bene avanzamanto lts to lts, suggerisco un ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest71670> <jester-> provo
<Guest71670> <jester-> grazie
<Guest71670> <jester-> cosa mi suggerisci CD o USB? visto che devo scaricarla
<jester-> Guest71670: è uguale
<Guest71670> <jester-> ok grazie
<ubuntuit> salve
<ubuntuit> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 e dovrei installare i driver della scheda video nvidia fx5700ve
<ubuntuit> collegandomi al sito nvidia ho scaricato i driver in .run
<ubuntuit> come faccio ad eseguirli ?
<jester-> ubuntuit: vai in driver aggiuntivi  e abilita la testata, di solito il primo in lista, ma è vecchia la 5700
<jester-> ubuntuit: .run non va bene
<ubuntuit> dice "nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile"
<ubuntuit> cosa faccio ??
<cristian_c> ubuntuit, la tua scheda è del 2004, giusto?
<ubuntuit> si
<ubuntuit> aspetta li ha trovati
<ubuntuit> ho chiuso e riaperto e li ha trovati
<ubuntuit> speriamo che funzionino
<ubuntuit> no non vanno
<jester-> ubuntuit: cosa hai installato
<ubuntuit> come driver ?
<jester-> eh
<ubuntuit> ci sono due scelte :
<jester-> quale hai abilitato
<ubuntuit> nvidia legacy binary driver (che ho scelto io )
<jester-> 173?
<ubuntuit> e  x di x.org- driver per display nouveau da xserver-xorg-nouveau
<ubuntuit> si 173.14.39
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao
<jester-> ubuntuit: nouveau è l'opne
<jester-> open
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vorrei rimuovere un programma che ho installato tramite ppa
<jester-> serve il 173 ma andrà a  casso
<ubuntuit> infatti va a caso
<jester-> !ppa-purge | AlcoLeVecchiPens
<ubuntuit> provo a mettere l'altro ?
<ubot-it> AlcoLeVecchiPens: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jester-> ubot-it: serve i 173
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'serve i 173'
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, ;)
<ubuntuit> quindi
<jester-> ubot-it: devi abilitare illegacy 173
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntuit> provo a mettere il secondo ?
<jester-> e farà quello che puo visto il rperto di scheda
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> l'ho installato con sudo apt-get install ppa-purge ok?
<ubuntuit> come si abilita illegacy 173
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: leggi la guida
<ubuntuit> ?
<jester-> ubuntuit: da driver aggiuntivi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, così si toglie sia ppa che programma no?
<jester-> yess  ma  non basta installa ppa-purge
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sì ho installato ppa purge e poi ho rimosso il ppa...  a posto così?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: la guida andrebbe letta e seguita
<jester-> hai fatto un tubo inpratica
<Guest94824> <jester-> scusami, per fare ripristino (sono quello dei problemi con 14.04) che tipo di USB devo mettere come priority nel Boot,ci sono 3 tipi di usb, volendo fare il ripristino dalla usb?
<jester-> Guest94824:  stacca le altre e lascia solo quella con la live
<jester-> o privi una per una
<Guest94824> <jester-> non ci saimo capiti Nel Boot del comp al avvio devo dare priorita ad un tipo di usb, adesso non mi ricordo quali tipi sono ( TIpo usb cdroom, usb x e terza)
<jester-> Guest94824: ci siamo capiti si se non hai un meni di avvio da tasto Fx o stacchi le altre o provi una per una
<Guest94824> ok
<ubuntuit> jester pensi che con lubuntu la scheda possa funzionare ?
<jester-> ubuntuit:  è uguale il sistema
<ubuntuit> quindi non cambierebbe niente
<ubuntuit> come potrei fare ??
<jester-> ubuntuit: e 4 devi installare abilitare i legacy 173
<ubuntuit> l'ho fatto ma non va
<jester-> i queli faranno quello che possono visto l'età della scheda. la retrocompatibilità hardware non è infinita
<jester-> ubuntuit: hai riavviato?
<ubuntuit> si
<cristian_c> ubuntuit, che problemi riscontri?
<jester-> non va in che senso
<cristian_c> lol
<ubuntuit> si vede bene e la risoluzione è corretta ma non compare la "barra delle applicazioni"
<cristian_c> ubuntuit, c'entra qualcosa con la scheda?
<ubuntuit> si perchè cambiandola con un'alta la barra compare
<ubuntuit> un'altra
<jester-> ubuntuit: la fx5700 a quanto pare non è piu supportata
<ubuntuit> ah ecco perchè
<jester-> ubuntuit: ripiega sulla 12.04
<jester-> l'unica ancora con supporto
<ubuntuit> ho provato anche la 12 .04 ma non va neanche quella
<cristian_c> ubuntuit, ottieni gli stessi problemi sia con i nouveau che con i 173 di nvidia?
<jester-> allora non c'è altro da fare
<ubuntuit> si
<ubuntuit> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> ubuntuit, è già stato segnalato il problema?
<cristian_c> ubuntuit, con unity?
<cristian_c> o anche con altri?
<ubuntuit> no
<jester-> cristian_c: cosa vogliamo segnalare è hw troppo datato
<jester-> fuori supporto
<jester-> ubuntuit: metti lubuntu sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop poi cambi la sessione al login
<ubuntuit> invece come pensate che possa girare ubuntu 14 sul mio pc asus x101ch (1.6 ghz dual core 1 gb di ram risoluzione 1024 x 600) ?
<ubuntuit> veloce o tirato ?
<cristian_c> ubuntuit, quindi hai il problema solo con unity?
<ubuntuit> si
<ubuntuit> ma non fa niente
<ubuntuit> rimetterò windows xp home che andava benissimo
<ubuntuit> piuttosto per l'altro pc ? l'x101ch ?
<jester-> ubuntuit: metti lubuntu sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop poi cambi la sessione al login
<jester-> ubuntuit: ubuntu non  gira bene sul tuo hw
<io> ,,,,
<Guest34834> ggg
<angelone> buongiorno
<angelone> qualche esperto può aiutarmi??
<angelone> ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, immagine iso.
<angelone> con che applicazione posso creare la chiavetta usb??
<frankie42> ciao a tutti
<danny_> hey ragaa
<danny_> ho acquistato tempo fa il gioco footbal manager
<danny_> volevo sapere come lo dovevo installare con wine??
<danny_> footbal manager 2014
<krabador> danny_, l'hai acquistato da steam?
<danny_> no, l'acquistai qualche mese fa alla feltrinelli
<danny_> dissero che andava bene anche per linux pero ora mi esce un file exe
<danny_> lo devo montare con wine oppure?
<krabador> danny_, il file exe è prerogativa win, quindi wine su linux
<danny_> quindi lo monto con wine?
<danny_> oppure mi scarico quello di prova e poi gli inserisco il codice? come mi è piu semplice?
<danny_> e come ho prestazioni maggiori?
<krabador> danny_, le prestazioni saranno identiche, ma per esempio con steam l'installazione è decisamente piu' semplice
<danny_> già... l'avevo immaginato :S pero quando comprai il cd sul mio pc avevo installato windows otto
<danny_> Non ci pensai ad una mia immersione in ubunut
<danny_> con steal comunque mi da l'immagine iso che poi devo montare oppure in automatico parte l'installazione?
<krabador> danny_, steam ti fa scaricare il gioco estratto, in modo che steam gestisca l'installazione
<krabador> danny_, comunque, prova tranquillamente ad installare con wine prima
<danny_> mica essendo un emulatore di windows mi inceppa da qualche parte? tipo rallenta il gioco grafica pessima ecc ecc??'
<krabador> danny_, wine da problemi solo con cio' che non è ancora supportato
<danny_> Io ci probo altrimenti vado da quello della feltrinelli e gli dicoo
<danny_> bhe niente che gli posso mai dire xD
<krabador> danny_, all'interno del cd , c'è qualche README file?
<Caps> ciao a tutti, ho un sony VGN-FZ18M e all'avvio appena dopo il grub mi da questo messaggio http://pastebin.com/ipWhH613 cosa posso fare?
<jester-> Caps: è il modulo della webcam
<jester-> lo abilita pure
<Caps> ci sono, ho visto, ma come faccio per eliminare questo log oppure di sistemarlo?
<jester-> Caps: è il kenrnel che si parla da solo detto verbose
<Caps> ah ok, quindi niente di pericoloso?
<jester-> Caps: non è un errore fatale
<jester-> non trova la webcame e stop
<Caps> però c'è
<Caps> dovrei usare skype quindi ho interesse nella webcam
<jester-> Caps: che webcam è
<Caps> quella integrata, c'è scritto motion eye, ma penso sia la tecnologia, con un lsusb o lspci mi diceva che era della ricoh
<jester-> caps devi abilitare i repo parteners e indipendent poi installare skype e vedere se va
<Caps> jester-: skype non posso installarlo scaricando il pacchetto dal sito?
<jester-> Caps: sudo software-properties-gtk altro software abiliti partners e indipendent
<jester-> Caps: va minga ben, nei repo è ottimizzato per ubuntu
<Caps> jester-: mi dice che non trova la webcam
<jester-> Caps: installa cheese se e prova
<Caps> fatto e non funzica
<jester-> se non la vede cheese non è compatibile
<jester-> se riesci e determnare il tipo magar trovi il driver
<jester-> magari
<Caps> ma come nooooooo :(
<Caps> come faccio?
<jester-> !webcam | Caps
<ubot-it> Caps: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<jester-> Caps: non tutto hw è linux digeribile
<Caps> jester-: na bella gatta da pelare insomma
<Caps> ragazzi, cosa mi consigliate di installare su questo pc: Sony Vaio VGN-FZ18M???
<cybernova> !chat | Caps
<ubot-it> Caps: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Caps> cybernova: hai ragione, scusate
<cybernova> Caps, figurati è solo per tenere un po ordinato il canale
<Caps> si si lo so, errore mio :)
<cybernova> Caps, per cortesia da ubuntu sempre potresti darci il risultato di lsusb su pastebin?
<krabador> Caps, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<Caps> krabador: guarda lascio perdere, mi hanno consigliato di mettere opensuse ma il server è fuori servizio
<krabador> Caps, c'è il driver per 'sta webcam
<krabador> potresti, prima di correre a braccia aperte , al primo consiglio preso, provare ad installarlo, e vedere se va
<Caps> krabador: mi dice questo:    ii  r5u87x         0.2.1+r64+dfsg1-0ppa12      i386    firmware loader for cameras based on RIcoh R5U87x chipset
<Caps> si lo so però ci ho provato e non ne vengo proprio fuori
<krabador> Caps, skype va lanciato con una stringa
<Caps> no non occorre lanciarlo da una stringa
<krabador> Caps, quale ubuntu,e 32 o 64 bit ?
<Caps> 32
<krabador> prova a lanciare skype in questo modo
<krabador> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<krabador> da terminale
<Caps> non esiste la directory libv4l
<krabador> Caps,  r5u87x         0.2.1+r64+dfsg1-0ppa12  , si installa tramite ppa
<krabador> hai mandato sudo /usr/share/r5u87x/r5u87x-download-firmware.sh ?
<krabador> dopo aver installato il ppa?
<Caps> si
<krabador> Caps, puoi fornire output di quei comandi, per favore?
<Caps> si dimmi quali?
<krabador> quando hai installato il ppa
<krabador> e sudo /usr/share/r5u87x/r5u87x-download-firmware.sh
<Caps> krabador: http://pastebin.com/U0iSFn3d quando lancio .sh
<krabador> Caps, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Caps> si è avviato, però non so come verificare se va
<krabador> Caps, o fai una videochiamata, o vai a vedere le impostazioni
<Caps> non parte
<krabador> Caps, modprobe r5u87x
<Caps> mi dice che il modulo non esiste
<fabio_> sera
<danny_> raga un'informazione che programma potrei utilizzare per tagliare una scena di un film?
<cristian_c> danny_, ce ne sono tanti
<cristian_c> molti editor non lineari
<cristian_c> nei repository di ubuntu
<danny_> devo creare un video, in questo video devo mettere una scena di un film
<danny_> qual'è il piu semplice ed intuitivo da utilizzare?
<krabador> danny_, pitivi openshot flowblade kdenlive
<krabador> kdenlive pero' è sviluppato con le librerie di kde
<krabador> in altri ambienti quindi ti si porta appresso dipendenze
<danny_> a me servirebbe farlo poi leggere in un windows
<krabador> danny_, il sistema non c'entra
<cristian_c> danny_, dipende dal formato (non il contenitore) in cui lo salvi
<krabador> il "filmato" è un formato, fatto con un codec
<krabador> se win ha il codec, lo leggi
<cristian_c> danny_, oppure devi lavorarci anche in windows?
<cristian_c> altrimenti scegli un multipiattaforma, se disponibile
<danny_> Io ci lavoro qui, l'importante e che poi si legga su windos
<danny_> windows
<cristian_c> ok, il risultato finale, allora
<krabador> danny_, informati sui codec
<danny_> che sarebbero i codec?
<calzi-a> Buonasera, vorrei un'informazione: sto cercando di installare Lubuntu 14.04 su un vecchio computer molto datato (uno dei primi XP) ma l'installazione si blocca. Leggendo sul vostro forum ho visto che è possibile installare una versione estremamente leggera di Linux, Puppy Linux. Vorrei sapere se con essa mi posso muovere come con Lubuntu (es. utilizzare la suite Libre Office, installare da terminale con frasi tipo sudo apt-get...)
<krabador> calzi-a, puppy ha la sua gestione del software e dei pacchetti
<krabador> apt-get è di ubuntu e debian based
<krabador> non riguarda puppy
<krabador> a meno di non mettere la puppy basata su ubuntu
<krabador> ma questo non è il posto piu' indicato per avere queste informazioni
<calzi-a> Ok, grazie. Eventualmente esiste un sito web come ubuntu-it.org da cui posso informarmi?
<cristian_c> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<krabador> luca bizzarri
<APaternoster> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema. Vorrei una cosa simile all'autorun.inf di WIndows per ubuntu. Cioè tipo impostare un'icona per ogni usb ad esempio...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, spiegati
<cristian_c> cosa vuoi ottenere?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: In Windows metto un file autorun.inf e all'interno posso mettere nome e icone dell'usb ad esempio. Vorrei una cosa simile per Ubuntu perchè l'autorun.inf Ubuntu non lo legge (a me)
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ma a che ti serve l'autorun?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Voglio mettere dentro la chiavetta un file che indichi il nome e icona in maniera tale che se inserisco quella chiavetta in una qualunque macchina Ubuntu mi esca quell'icona per usb e quel nome..
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ma guarda che già accade
<cristian_c> non ti serve nessun autorun
<APaternoster> ah e come faccio allora ?
<cristian_c> la pendrive viene montata automaticamente
<krabador> APaternoster, la pendrive viene montata
<cristian_c> con la sua etichetta e la sua incona
<krabador> e viene visualizzata l'etichetta
<cristian_c> *icona
<APaternoster> sisi quello lo so ma voglio che quando viene monttata con un icona e etichetta che scelgo io... che non dipenda dal pc..
<APaternoster> montata*
<cristian_c> APaternoster, non dipende dal pc
<cristian_c> la imposti in fase di formattazione l'etichetta
<cristian_c> l'icona dipende dall'os invece
<APaternoster> E come faccio ad impostare un'icona personalizzata non dipendente dal sistema ?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sostanzialmente
<cristian_c> le icone fanno parte di un tema
<cristian_c> tema di icone
<APaternoster> Si ma ad esempio su Windows potevi cambiarle... anche su Ubuntu le directory interne puoi con un file .directory..
<APaternoster> ma nelle usb non si può ?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ma sei su unity?
<APaternoster> si
<cristian_c> APaternoster, devi modificare il file .desktop (se ne ha uno)
<APaternoster> cristian_c: cosa devo inserirci ad esempio ?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, non è questione che ho mai affrontato
<cristian_c> di solito i .desktop li associo a lanciatori di applicazioni
<cristian_c> APaternoster, forse ho trovato ciò che ti serve
<APaternoster> cristian_c: :) grazie...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, http://askubuntu.com/questions/328488/how-to-change-device-icons-in-launcher
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Grazie... domani provo poi mi farò risentire se tutto va a buon fine :) Grazie ancora.. ora vado a dormire domani mattina devo alzarmi presto... ciao a tutti...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, mi raccomando, segui attentamente e fermati se hai dubbi
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Sisis... se ho dubbi ritorno... :) Ciao ciao grazie ancora :)
<antojames> buonasera a tutti
<antojames> posso chiedere una info?
<jester-> certo
<antojames> grazieee
<antojames> allora
<antojames> -os ubuntu 14.04
<antojames> ho scaricato sia skype che teamviewer
<antojames> in pacchetti .deb
<antojames> ora non so come installarli
<antojames> ho letto sulle faq
<antojames> che su terminale occorreva digitare
<cristian_c> antojames, doppio clic sul dev
<cristian_c> *deb
<antojames> dpkg -i /percorso/pacchetto.deb
<jester-> antojames: ed è sempre sconsigliabile usare deb presi in giro che sono pure nei repo
<antojames> ma mi dice l'operazione richiesta necessita di privilegi da super utente
<jester-> antojames: sudo prima
<jester-> antojames: cerca prima in software center
<antojames> ma questi deg li ho presi dai siti ufficiali di skype e team.
<antojames> non ci sono questi due
<fabio_cc> antojames, skype c'è sicuro
<fabio_cc> antojames, bisogna abilitare il repository "indipendente"
<antojames> io sono nuovo....
<antojames> dove?
<fabio_cc> antojames, apri ubuntu software center
<jester-> antojames: nel center ci sono le applicazioni ottimizzati per ubuntu
<fabio_cc> antojames, menù modifica -> sorgenti software
<antojames> ti ringrazio di tutto...ci provo...
<jester-> dubito che skype da sito fuonzi poi a dovere
<fabio_cc> antojames, scheda altro software
<fabio_cc> antojames, metti la spunta a Indipendente
<cybernova> antojames, per teamviewer invece ti tocca installarlo dal deb perchè nei repo non è presente
<jester-> e anche partners intanto che ci sei
<antojames> eh....
<antojames> partners?
<fabio_cc> confermo
<fabio_cc> antojames, non partners,
<fabio_cc> antojames, è Indipendente
<fabio_cc> antojames, hai ubuntu in inglese?
<antojames> no, in Ita
<antojames> ufficiale...scaricato sabato
<fabio_cc> antojames, ok, dovresti avere il repository Indipendente
<antojames> ora sono su soft cent
<antojames> che devo fare?
<fabio_cc> [22:55] <fabio_cc> antojames, menù modifica -> sorgenti software
<antojames> sul cerca con la lente ....skype non lo trova
<fabio_cc> [22:55] <fabio_cc> antojames, scheda altro software
<fabio_cc> [22:55] <fabio_cc> antojames, metti la spunta a Indipendente
<fabio_cc> te lo avevo scritto
<antojames> scusami...vero
<fabio_cc> niente
<antojames> fatto....erano già spuntate
<fabio_cc> antojames, indipendete era già spuntato?
<antojames> sisi
<antojames> era già
<antojames> spuntato....
<antojames> canonica invece no
<fabio_cc> antojames, chiudi il software center
<fabio_cc> antojames, sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> antojames, sudo apt-get install skype
<antojames> su terminale devo digitare ciò?
<fabio_cc> antojames, si
<antojames> lettura elenco....generaz albero....lett info....skype règia alla versione più recente.....
<antojames> 0 aggiornati 0 installati 0 da rimuovere 229 nn aggiornati
<fabio_cc> antojames, è installato
<antojames> e dov'è?
<fabio_cc> antojames, prova a scrivere skype nella dash
<fabio_cc> antojames, clicca sul simbolo di ubuntu in alto a sinistra
<antojames> scusami se ti interrompo
<antojames> ho ripetuto procedura sudo x teamv...anche lui è già installato
<antojames> o.O pazzesco
<antojames> scusa la mia ignoranzaaa
<fabio_cc> antojames, nulla, riesci ad aprirli?
<antojames> no...nn appaiono
<antojames> skype appare
<antojames> doppio click sopra
<antojames> esce una finestra in cui posso scorrere a dx e sx i vari programmi....ma per esso nn mi appare lancia
<antojames> teamviewer l'ho trovato....yeahhhh parteeeeeeee
<antojames> grazieeeeeeee
<antojames> ma sype nooo :'(
<fabio_cc> antojames, basta che scrivi il nome del programma
<antojames> *skype
<antojames> fatto
<antojames> ma skype nn va
<fabio_cc> antojames, scrivilo nella dash, la apri cliccando sull'icona di ubuntu in alto a sinistra
<fabio_cc> antojames, se non si apre prova a scrivere skype nel terminale
<fabio_cc> prova ad avviarlo dal terminale
<antojames> vuoi provare a farmi assistenza con teamviewer?
<fabio_cc> antojames, no il supporto solo qui
<antojames> giusto
<fabio_cc> antojames, prova ad avviare skype dal terminale
<antojames> eseguendo quale comando?
<fabio_cc> antojames, skype
<antojames> ok sora ho riletto sopra
<antojames> scusa
<antojames> sei un mitooooooooooooo
<fabio_cc> antojames, è partito?
<antojames> si e mi ero pure loggiato su skype
<antojames> poi ho chiuso il terminale e me lo ha chiuso
<antojames> ora sto cercando di montarli sulla barra di lancio delle applicaz
<fabio_cc> antojames, basta che lo apri, poi clic col destro sull'icona del launcher e scegli "blocca nel launcher"
<antojames> fattooooo
<antojames> sei stato davvero gentile, oltre che lezioso...scusa della pazienza
<fabio_cc> antojames, di nulla
<antojames> ora mi sto accorgendo
<antojames> che non mi ha installato i drivers della webcam
<antojames> fa nulla
<antojames> ora sta scaricando 250 Mb di aggiornamenti di sistema+
<fabio_cc> antojames, non ho capito, non ti funziona la webcam?
<antojames> su skype nn mi permette la vidochiamata...probabilmente il sistema non ha riconosciuto la webcam
<fabio_cc> antojames, vai nelle impostazioni video di skype e controlla se si vede l'anteprima della webcam
<antojames> provo
<antojames> no
<antojames> posso scegliere tra 2 periferiche hardware....ma nessuna delle 2 funge
<fabio_cc> antojames, per testare se la webcam è riconosciuta installa cheese, sudo apt-get install cheese
<antojames> provo
<antojames> operazione cheese non valida
<antojames> ah...sorry....è occupato con gliaggiornamenti
<antojames> comunque sono contento di questo sistema....a parte il teminale
<antojames> mi somiglia molto al mac os
<fabio_cc> antojames, quando finisce gli aggiornamenti, sudo apt-get install cheese
<fabio_cc> credo che hai dimenticato install
<antojames> si infatti...poi me ne sono accorto....poi ho ricorretto ma ormai era impegnato...
<antojames> cheese è gia alla vers + recente
<fabio_cc> antojames, ok aprilo e vedi se funziona la webcam
<antojames> fatto.....funge....ma male....l'immagine sembra quella di un tv b/n sintonizzata male
<antojames> fa strisce verdi
<antojames> ora riprovo su skype
<fabio_cc> antojames, ok è un problema di driver, è possibile che possa funzionare, ma ora sto andando via
<antojames> sisi
<antojames> grazieee
<antojames> non ti trattengo più
<antojames> si lo credo pure io
<fabio_cc> antojames, prova comunque a chiedere, magari ti sa rispondere qualcun altro
<antojames> grazie di tutto. buonanotte
<fabio_cc> indica il modello della webcam
<antojames> certo
<fabio_cc> ciao antojames
<antojames> ciso grazie
<antojames> ciao
<fabio_cc> antojames, prego
<antojames> buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-17
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<miki> raga come si fa ad aggiungere i ppa a mint debian? so che non è il luogo adatto ma se qualcuno sa aiutarmi potrebbe rispondermi? grazie
<glpiana> !chat | miki
<ubot-it> miki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puccions> conseguenze?
<fabio_cc> puccions, per farlo partire devi dare il comando nm-applet
<fabio_cc> puccions, adesso è spiegato nel wiki
<fabio_cc> puccions, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Editor_di_configurazione
<puccions> fabio_cc, ok. grazie. se ho problemi torno!
<fabio_cc> puccions, basta che leggi
<fabio_cc> puccions, prego
<puccions> fabio_cc, perfetto! grazie anvora
<fabio_cc> :)
<Teo88> ciao!
<Teo88> volevo sapere quale versione mi consigliate di instalalre su uno sleekbook 15 per lavorare con matlab
<cristian_c> Teo88, questo è il canale di supporto ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> Teo88, intendi la versione di matlab per linux^
<cristian_c> *?
<Teo88> proprio per questoho scritto qui!
<Teo88> matlab per linux ce l ho
<Teo88> per unix per l' esattezza
<Teo88> volevo una distro essenziale senza unity
<Teo88> col vecchio gnome
<cristian_c> Teo88, non c'è più gnome 2
<cristian_c> Teo88, puoi ripiegare su mate o xfce
<Teo88> fra i due quale è piu leggero?
<cristian_c> Teo88, penso xfce
<Teo88> cioè su uno sleekbook non so quale è meglio
<cristian_c> mate come pesantezza è identico a gnome 2, in quanto è il suo fork
<cristian_c> Teo88, prova xubuntu in live
<Teo88> cosa sarebbe il suo fork?
<cristian_c> Teo88, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_%28sviluppo_software%29
<Teo88> finalmente!!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<Teo88> grazie mille Cristian!!!!
<giorgio> ciao
<Teo88> l ultima poi non disturbo piu promesso!
<Teo88> quale sarebbe la distro con mate?
<cristian_c> Teo88, per quanto riguarda ubuntu non c'è alcuna derivata ufficiale con mate, anche se lo si può installare dai repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> Teo88, per altre distro, non è questa la sede appropriata in cui parlarne
<cristian_c> -> canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Teo88> apt-get install mate?
<cristian_c> sì
<Teo88> ok!
<Teo88> scusa
<cristian_c> Teo88, apt-get install mate
<cristian_c> !info mate-desktop
<ubot-it> Package mate-desktop does not exist in saucy
<giorgio> ciao
<cristian_c> Teo88, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mate-desktop&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<giorgio> nn so se è il canale più giusto però mi servirebbe un consiglio per installere un bin
<cristian_c> quale consiglio?
<giorgio> il problema è che nel momento un cui lancio il comando ta terminale inizia l'istallazione del programma ma poi si arresta
<giorgio> dandomi un messaggi di errore del tipo questo programma è fatto solo per ubuntu 12.04
<giorgio> (ho appena installato ubuntu14.04)
<giorgio> c'è nessuno che saprebbe dirmi come superare l'ostacolo
<cristian_c> !chat | non diamo supporto in questo canale a software non presente nei repo ufficiali, giorgio
<ubot-it> non diamo supporto in questo canale a software non presente nei repo ufficiali, giorgio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ghigomatto> giorno a tutti!
<ghigomatto> c'è qualcuno che può darmi qualche dritta con awk dentro ubuntu server?
 * fabio_cc is away: non ci sono
<glpiana> ghigomatto, di che genere?
 * fabio_cc is back (gone 00:16:19)
<ghigomatto> ciao glpiana
<ghigomatto> glpiana: si tratta dell'analisi dei logs di apache, e del plottaggio di questi tramite gnuplot. Mi serve fare la media dei dati forniti da apache per ogni minuto. Devo raggruppare i dati nel minuto e farne la media.
<ghigomatto> so come fare tutto, tranne la media dei dati raccolti in ogni minuto.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, non mi sembra però il canale adatto. passa su chat e aspetta enzotib che magari ti può aiutare
<ghigomatto> glpiana: l'avevo mezzo intuito, ma ci ho provato lo stesso.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: come passo in chat?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, scrivi: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci provo, grazie.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: fatto, grazie. Ho gettato il sasso, ora attendo.
<mau> non mi riconosce audio analogico
<mau> audio realteak
<cristian_c> !dettagli | mau
<ubot-it> mau: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fabio_cc> mau, cerca di spiegare un pò meglio
<mau> versione 14.04 trusty
<mau> ho due schede audio una ingresso hdmi e una analogica ma il sistema mi mette in automatico solo la hdmi
<cristian_c> mau, hai aperto pavucontrol?
<cristian_c> sei su unity?
<mau> non conosco il sistema perchè ho sempre utilizzato xp
<mau> e non è semplice usare il terminale
<cristian_c> mau, non devi aprire il terminale
<cristian_c> mau, ma sei su unity, giusto?
<mau> cosa è unity
<fabio_cc> mau, apri il terminale e scrivi: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<fabio_cc> mau, dacci la risposta, così ti sappiamo dire se usi unity
<mau> riconosce solo l'audio della  scheda video radeon 5400/6300 che solo ucita hdmi
<mau> mentre xp mi ricosce entrambe le schede e posso decidere quale audio utilizzare
<mau> ubuntu
<fabio_cc> cristian_c, usa unity
<mau> e come faccio a usare unity
<fabio_cc> mau, unity è l'interfaccia grafica, ci serviva sapere se lo usavi, tutto qui
<mau> ok
<fabio_cc> mau, dai anche il comando cat /proc/asound/cards
<fabio_cc> mau, per farci avere il risultato del comando, usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | mau
<ubot-it> mau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mau,  stai utilizzando unity, entra nelle impostazioni audio
<mau> HDA-Intel - HDA Intel                       HDA Intel at 0xfe9f8000 irq 42  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfebfc00
<cristian_c> mau, e da lì puoi vedere se uno o tutte e due sono attivate
<cristian_c> !unity | mau
<ubot-it> mau: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<mau> da solo la radeon
<mau> ho scaricato i driver da realteak
<mau> ma non è come con xp che c'è installa-exe
<cristian_c> mau, fermo
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> mau, hai aperto impostazioni audio?
<mau> si
<cristian_c> mau, posta una schermata della finestra
<mau> come faccio
<fabio_cc> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> mau, usa il tasto stamp per prendere lo screenshot
<mau> come faccio a metterla sulla chat
<cristian_c> mau, un attimo
<akis24> mau:  posta qui  l'immagine   http://postimage.org/     e poi metti indirizzo della pagina con foto che avrai ottenuto in canale
<mau> http://s28.postimg.org/noq7jlxzh/Schermata_da_2014_06_17_12_46_22.png
<cristian_c> mau, scheda Configurazione
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
 * fabio_cc is away: non ci sono
<akis24> sera
<fabio> sera
<krabador> salve
<Marika> salve
<Marika> ho un problema qualcuno mi può dare una mano sono nuova di ubuntu
<krabador> Marika, chiedi
<Marika> ieri sera è andata via la luce e il secondo hdd non  si apre più
<Marika> mi dice
<Marika> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/marika/7B8B6C476BE11D2F1: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/marika/7B8B6C476BE11D2F1"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. I
<Marika> ho provato a cercare sul forum ma non so cosa cercare di preciso
<Marika> è da solo una settimana che ho ubuntu e non ne capisco tanto
<krabador> Marika, è una partizione di win8 ?
<Marika> no è una partizione ntfs, un disco tradizionale che uso solo per tenere foto e video
<krabador> Marika, che partizione ntfs è?
<krabador> Marika, disco esterno ?
<Marika> no interno
<krabador> Marika, c'è un sistema operativo dentro quella partizione, o nel  disco in cui è presente questa partizione?
<Marika> no nessun sistema operativo solo cartelle con file, foto e video
<krabador> Marika, hai un sistema windows, in questo pc ?
<Marika> no solo ubuntu
<Marika> installato su un ssd
<Marika> l'altro hdd lo uso come partizione immagazzinare file
<krabador> Marika, allora, sembrano esserci problemi con il filesystem della partizione ntfs, come conseguenza di uno scorretto smontaggio e simile
<krabador> puoi forzare il montaggio, ma ti consiglierei di fare il chkdsk della partizione ntfs
<krabador> win è l'unico sistema in cui si puo' fare opportunamente questa operazione
<Marika> ci sono soluzioni per "rimantare" la partizione?
<krabador> mapreri, si, pero' rischi  di continuare a peggiorare la situazione
<krabador> Marika,
<Marika> krabador, sapresti per caso una soluzione per salvare almeno i file all'interno?
<krabador> Marika, puoi forzare il montaggio della partizione, in modo da accedere al contenuto e copiarlo dove ti pare
<Marika> potresti dirmi come fare? provo con il cd in live e copio tutto su ssd? poi formatto hdd e provo a rimontare?
<krabador> Marika, se hai un supporto di installazione di windows, puoi mandarlo in boot, ed eseguire chkdsk /f , alla partizione. Se la partizione non è fisicamente danneggiata in maniera grave, risolvi il problema, e potrai montare tranquillamente la partizione tutte le volte che vuoi
<krabador> senza perdere dati
<krabador> chim88, o fuori o dentro  :D
<chim88> ciao krabadon
<Marika> ok provo subito come mi hai consigliato. grazie tantissimo krabador
<chim88> allora ora installo tutto ho ripreparato la chiavetta usa con ubuntu dentro
<krabador> Marika, di niente
<chim88> poi il seguito di gnome due come si chiamava?
<chim88> e lo posso mettere al posto di unitu che mi fa venire l' orticaria?
<cristian_c> mate-desktop
<cristian_c> su saucy pare non ci sia quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> ma s trusty c'è
<cristian_c> chim88, ma hai detto che hai una certa urgenza per lavorare con matlab
<chim88> si
<cristian_c> chim88, prova xubuntu, comunque, hai fatto il testo con i driver intel aggiornati?
<chim88> sto lavorando su segnali ecg
<cristian_c> *test
<chim88> non posso devo reinstallare che avevo ripristinato la partizione
<chim88> cristian posso scriverti in privato cosi faccio meno casino?
<krabador> chim88, allora, nella tua situazione ti conviene andare su xubuntu/lubuntu, ed una volta installati , installare il driver intel
<chim88> ok
<chim88> oggi mi hai dato due nomi
<chim88> uno era mate e l' altro?
<krabador> mate è il desktop
<chim88> si
<chim88> mi segno tutto che poi non ho modo di rivedere le cose
<chim88> vado con lubuntu poi per avere il seguito di gnome 2 cosa devo installare?
<cristian_c> chim88, xfce è molto simile
<cristian_c> chim88, ma il pc scatta con matlab o anche senza?
<cristian_c> su unity
<krabador> chim88, allora, se il tuo obiettivo è avere un de come gnome2, praticamente mate è il fork , fatto con in sorgenti dell'ultimo gnome2 , esviluppato da un team
<krabador> in ubuntu non c'è una derivata
<krabador> xubuntu è similissimo
<krabador> con xfce
<krabador> che era piu' leggero, ha seguito un'evoluzione , e s'è imposto , come il sostituto di gnome2
<enziosavio> Puoi  avere  Mate  anche  in  Ubuntu  14 http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mint_import?dist=qiana  oppure  passi  a  Mint
<krabador> chim88, puoi installare mate successivamente all'installazione di ubuntu, o una derivata , con apt-get install mate-desktop mate-desktop-common
<krabador> enziosavio, attieniti alla documentazione ufficiale, per favore
<enziosavio> La  mia  è  un  informazione  ,  l' utente  chiede  se  c'è  la  possibilità  ,  ebbene  c'è  ,  poi  sta  a  lui
<cristian_c> enziosavio, consigliare ppa, quando mate è presente nei repo ufficiali non è una cosa da fare
<chim88> grazie mille! faccio il reboot!
<chim88> pregate per me!
<krabador> chim88, buon lavoro :D
<claudio_369> salve su un easynote K5285 attualmente è installato UBUNTU 10.04
<claudio_369> Non mi funziona Mozilla e quindi vorrei installare Lubuntu 14.04 LTS
<krabador> claudio_369, guarda, se hai usato tanto il sistema, è consigliabile un bel backup, ed un'installazione completa pulita
<enziosavio> Premetto  che  Mate  non  so  neanche  com' è  ,  ma  visto  che  Mint  usa  i  repo  di  Ubuntu  ,  se  Ubuntu  usa  UN  repo  di  Mint  ,  non  credo  che  ci  siano  controindicazioni
<krabador> ubuntu non usa un repo di mint, e non dovresti parlare di cose che non conosci
<claudio_369> prima domanda: ho scaricato Lubuntu e l'ho masterizzato su un DVD, come so se funziona correttemente?
<enziosavio> E  che  ho  detto  ,  non  cominciare  nhe
<krabador> claudio_369, allora imposta il pc con il boot da dvd
<krabador> accendilo, inseriscilo
<krabador> e vedi se parte
<krabador> al che avrai un menu con varie voci
<krabador> tra cui "prova ubuntu"
<cristian_c> claudio_369, è un pentium 4?
<krabador> claudio_369, posso chiederti come hai masterizzato il dvd?
<claudio_369> mi dispiace ma quando inserisco il disco mi viene una icona con Lubuntu 14.04 LTS i386
<claudio_369> non ho masterizzato correttamente?
<enziosavio> Riavvia  con  il  dischetto  dentro
<krabador> claudio_369, ti chiedevo
<krabador> claudio_369, come hai masterizzato il dvd
<krabador> claudio_369, se hai aperto un programma di masterizzazione , ed hai fatto il dvd in modalità dvd-rom, mettendo la iso come file all'interno, non funzionerà
<enziosavio> Riavvia  con  il  dischetto  dentro
<claudio_369> ho scaricato con win7 ed ho masterizzato con CDBuurner XP
<claudio_369> ho riavviato e mi da intall Ubuntu14.04 LTS
<krabador> claudio_369, se hai fatto cosi' https://cdburnerxp.se/help/Data/burn-iso  funziona
<enziosavio> Ma  va
<krabador> claudio_369, quante voci ti appaiono, dopo il riavvio ?
<claudio_369> domando è meglio prima formattare tutto?  Una sola voce  install Lubuntu 14.04 LTS
<krabador> claudio_369, durante la fase di installazione hai varie opzioni, tra cui quella di sosituire il sistema operativo presente
<krabador> claudio_369, equivale a formattare
<krabador> !installazione | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enziosavio> Se  non  ti  interessa  il  contenuto  dell'  HD  ti  convine  formattare  tutto  ,  se  ti  interessa  segui  quanto  ti  è  suggerito
<claudio_369> Ho dato open mi dice install do continue
<krabador> claudio_369, http://i61.tinypic.com/15zl7om.png
<krabador> deve apparirti questo
<krabador> al boot del dvd
<krabador> dopo una richiesta di selezione lingua
<claudio_369> mi chiede di entrare in wifi
<krabador> claudio_369, che sarebbe quest +a
<krabador> http://i57.tinypic.com/1emelu.png
<enziosavio> Ti  consiglio  di  installare  con  il  cavo  efhernet  collegato
<claudio_369> mi sta parlando in inglese devo tornare indietro? secondo devo entrare con il cavo in wifi per montare la terza parte?
<krabador> claudio_369, al boot, puoi scegliere la lingua italiana
<krabador> claudio_369, ad inizio installazione puoi scegliere la lingua italiana
<krabador> claudio_369, hai le 2 schermate che ti ho postato, al bood del dvd ?
<krabador> *boot
<claudio_369> ok chiudo ed attacco il cavo comunque sono sulla strada giusta o è meglio che ordini il DVD per essere sicuro
<enziosavio> Se  non  ha  il  cavo  può  darsi  che  non  riesce  a  connettersi  e  quindi  niente  lingua
<krabador> claudio_369, se lo masterizzi correttamente non serve
<krabador> !iso | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<claudio_369> ok provo di nuovo con il cavo
<krabador> claudio_369, hai una delle 2 schermate che ti ho postato, al boot del dvd ?
<claudio_369> grazie kabador che mi stai vicino in un momento che per me è difficile
<claudio_369> ho riavviato Lubuntu 14.04 LTs
<claudio_369> il compu è vecchio e quindi macina..
<krabador> claudio_369, puoi selezionare italiano, dal menu del boot, cosi' come puoi selezionarlo all'inizio di installazione , e ti verrà chiesto durante l'installazione di confermarla come lingua di sistema
<krabador> è assolutamente consigliato di selezionare le 2 voci "installa software di terze parti" e " installa aggiornamenti" ad inizio installazione
<claudio_369> ora mi è apparsa l'icona Install Lubuntu 14..
<krabador> il tutto con un cavo lan, che funziona sicuramente
<claudio_369> terzo tasto e do apri
<krabador> claudio_369, anche doppio click va bene
<claudio_369> wait...
<krabador> avrai la schermata di benvenuto, e la lista delle lingue a sinstra
<krabador> seleziona italiano, se non l'hai fatto in boot
<claudio_369> install  welcome continue?
<krabador> claudio_369, non lo vuoi proprio selezionare in italiano
<krabador> ormai è palese :D
<claudio_369> non mi da la lingua
<claudio_369> faccio back
<enziosavio> Impossibile
<krabador> impossibile
<krabador> hai questa schermata
<krabador> http://i60.tinypic.com/2s1wuih.png
<krabador> hai questa
<enziosavio> Alle  21.51  dici  > ho  riavviato  Lubuntu 14.04 LTS  ... ma  come  ?
<claudio_369> mi chiede You may wissh to read the release note
<enziosavio> Alle  21.52  dici> ora  mi  è  apparsa  l'  icona  Install  ..... c'è  qualcosa  che  mi  sfugge
<claudio_369> se clicco le release note sempre in English mi viene il Trusty Tahr/Release Notes...
<enziosavio> Ma  stai  installando  da  dentro  Finestre  ?
<krabador> claudio_369, devi avere le 2 schermate di boot, che sarebbero http://i57.tinypic.com/1emelu.png  , questa claudio_369, http://i61.tinypic.com/15zl7om.png
<krabador> poi questa http://i57.tinypic.com/141sdv4.png
<enziosavio> Giusto  se  non  hai  quelle  schermate  ,  c'è  qualcosa  che  non  quadra
<krabador> e poi questa http://i60.tinypic.com/2s1wuih.png
<claudio_369> no porca miseria chiudo e torno alla icona celestina con una freccia celeste verso il basso dopo il riavvio
<krabador> claudio_369, hai l'opportunità di mandare l'immagine che ti appare ?
<claudio_369> no perchè sono su Ubuntu
<krabador> "no perchè sono su Ubuntu" ?
<claudio_369> ti sto scrivendo da Win 7 e sopra il compu windows ho messo il Notebook con ubuntu
<claudio_369> quindi sto lavorando con due compu
<krabador> claudio_369, con uno smartphone, potresti compiere il miracolo
<claudio_369> allora sul K5285 notebook ho riavviato come da tue istruzioni il disco e mi è apparsa una icona con la scritta Install Lubuntu 14..
<krabador> clakes_, prima di quella famosa icona
<krabador> claudio_369,
<krabador> devi avere 2 schermate
<krabador> in boot
<krabador> claudio_369, non ce le hai ?
<krabador> http://i57.tinypic.com/1emelu.png
<krabador> http://i61.tinypic.com/15zl7om.png
<claudio_369> non ho il telefono collegato con un cavo ho perso il cavo ma provo con la macchina foto
<enziosavio> Domanda  hai  controllato  l' Md5sum  dell'  Iso
<enziosavio> Controlla  l'  integrità  dell' Iso
<claudio_369> non sapevo come si fa
<claudio_369> scusa se sono pollo
<krabador> !md5sum | clakes_
<ubot-it> clakes_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<krabador> !md5sum | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<krabador> le tre rose di eva
<krabador> aka tania_
<claudio_369>  b0d1c58c8515ab40382d01f59655ba85 	dovrebbe essere questo ma per cortesia mi dovresti dire come contollo
<claudio_369> prendo il disco e lo apro in win7? per controllare se funziona?
<krabador> claudio_369, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Verifica_dell.27impronta
<krabador> nel pc che stai usando, hai ubuntu?
<enziosavio> Corrisponde  a  lubuntu 14.04 i386  bene
<krabador> claudio_369, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Windows
<claudio_369> allora non chiedermi delle logiche non le ho mi si era incastrato tutto ho staccato la corrente e poi ho riacceso mi è venuto fuori una videata con la lingua ed adesso sta parlando in italiano
<claudio_369> mi da benvenuti e poi mi dice è possibile leggere le note di rilascio
<claudio_369> vado avanti
<krabador> seleziona "scarica software di terze parti" e "installa aggiornamenti "
<enziosavio> Che  fatica
<krabador> claudio_369, http://i58.tinypic.com/2ryik5x.png
<claudio_369> mi da la preparazione all'installazione di Lubuntu  metto la spunta su scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione?
<krabador> claudio_369, riesci a far caso a quello che ti viene scritto
<krabador> ?
<krabador> seleziona entrambi "Scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione" e "Scaricare software di terze parti"
<krabador> con un bel cavo lan inserito e correttamente funzionante
<claudio_369> ci metto la buona volontà adesso ci sono due caselle una per gli aggiornamenti e l'altra per software di terze parti  se metto la freccietta sopra mi scompare la spunta provo
<chim88> cristian!!!!
<krabador> claudio_369, se il pc, non è connesso, gli aggiornamenti non sono selezionabili
<chim88> scrivo da ubuntu!!!!
<chim88> krabador scrivo da ubuntu!!!!!
<chim88> e da xChat!
<chim88> ho lasciato unity
<chim88> mate fa schifo
<chim88> è grezzissima
<krabador> chim88, bene, che ambiente grafico stai usando adesso?
<krabador> chim88, mate è gnome2 , se non ti piace, mandalo in pensione con altro
<krabador> xubuntu, con xfce
<chim88> ho messo unity!
<chim88> come c' era gia!
<chim88> xface è meglio rispetto a mate?
<claudio_369> il PC è connesso mediante cavo adesso mi chiede di installare Lubuntu 14.04 LTS  chiedo metto la spunta su elimina UBUNTU 10.04.4 LTS
<krabador> claudio_369, hai selezionato correttamente o no, gli aggiornamenti, nella schermata di prima???
<chim88> ora ho l' ultimo problema
<chim88> il pinch to zoom non va anche se il multitouch funziona
<krabador> chim88, <chim88> ho lasciato unity <chim88> ho messo unity!
<chim88> ed è invertito il senso di scorrimento
<krabador> chim88, prendi una decisione :D
<chim88> lasciato nel senso che l ' ho lasciato stare dove era cioè come predefinito!
<claudio_369> dico spero perchè mi era apparsa la spunta celeste e poi subito sparita
<claudio_369> vado indietro?
<claudio_369> ho capito, o metto la spunta su terze parti oppure sugli aggiornamenti
<claudio_369> su tutti e due sparisce la spunta  quale faccio
<pingus81> perchè la webcam ha degli fps molto bassi massimo 4 fps?
<chim88> c'è modo di far andare il pinch to zoom?
<krabador> claudio_369, su tutt'e 2
<krabador> claudio_369, http://i60.tinypic.com/2j34m7q.png
<krabador> cosi'
<claudio_369> su tutti e due non rimane o uno o l'altro
<krabador> se sei correttamente connesso non puo'
<krabador> claudio_369, per favore, riavvia il pc, fa ripartire il dvd in boot, al menu della lingua di boot, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset ,e seleziona "prova ubuntu"
<claudio_369> non so cosa dire ma tutti e due non stanno accesi
<claudio_369> quale vuoi sopra o sotto
<krabador> claudio_369, potrebbe essere un problema grafico
<krabador> claudio_369, per questo ti ho indicato nomodeset
<krabador> claudio_369, quale dei 2 non rimane selezionato?
<claudio_369> o uno o l'altro
<claudio_369> quando accendo uno l'altro si spegne
<krabador> allora clicca sul primo in alto,
<krabador> gli aggionrnamenti
<krabador> e poi premi il tasto tab
<krabador> e barra
<krabador> vedi se si selezionano entrambi
<claudio_369> bene adesso elimino Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS?
<krabador> claudio_369, sono stati selezionati entrambi?
<krabador> rispondi per favore
<krabador> passi avanti sempre senza mettere in chiaro le questioni in sospero
<krabador> sospeso
<claudio_369> no mi dispiace le terze parti no
<claudio_369> torno indietro?
<krabador> claudio_369, hai provato con tab e barra spaziatrice?
<chim88> krabador non abbandonarmi!
<chim88> mi manca questo e ho finito!
<krabador> chim88, dimmi
<chim88> come posso mettere il pinch to zoom che su windows andava?
<chim88> se sistemo questo sono a cavallo!
<krabador> chim88, non ho esperienze con pinch to zoom
<claudio_369>  tab significa?
<krabador> claudio_369, il tasto tab
<krabador> claudio_369, ovvero il tasto a fianco alla Q
<claudio_369> a le due freccie
<claudio_369> è andata  bravissimo
<krabador> claudio_369, perfetto , va avanti adesso allora
<pingus81> risolto esposizione automatica va tolta.. più si aumenta l'esposizione più gli fps scendono, più luce c'è e più è possibile ridurre l'esposizione
<claudio_369> adesso  elimino ubuntu 10.04.4
<krabador> claudio_369, se non ti serve piu' niente li dentro, fatto tutti i backup
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<krabador> fai pure elimina
<claudio_369> cioè non mi serve nulla
<claudio_369> cosa significa cifra l'installazione oppure usa LVM
<krabador> non cifrare l'installazione
<krabador> non lo fare
<claudio_369> non metto la spunta solo su elimina Ubuntu 10.04
<claudio_369> vado ? installa?
<claudio_369> dammi il go
<claudio_369> vado con l'installazione?
<krabador> claudio_369, si, solo elimina, e va su installa
<Temeroya> seraaa
<Temeroya> da quando ho messo ubuntu 14, firefox continua ad andare in crash
<Temeroya> come risolvo?
<Temeroya> ps: faccio sempre gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> Temeroya, apri il terminale
<krabador> digita firefox
<krabador> e fa un pastebin con l'errore del crash
<Temeroya> (process:4578): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<krabador> !pastebin | Temeroya
<ubot-it> Temeroya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Temeroya> vai tra
<Temeroya> lo conosco pastebin
<Temeroya> ma tanto è una riga krabador
<Temeroya> (process:4578): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<claudio_369> metto accedere automaticamente o cifrare la cartella personale?
<Temeroya> krabador: ??
<krabador> clakes_, non mettere nessuno dei 2
<krabador> claudio_369, non mettere nessuno dei 2
<Temeroya> spariti
<krabador> Temeroya, da terminale
<krabador> Temeroya, sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<Temeroya> fatto
<Temeroya> sperem che in futuro non crashi più
<krabador> Temeroya, prova adesso
<Temeroya> e che provo
<Temeroya> crasjava a caso prima
<Temeroya> crashava*
<krabador> prova nel senso
<krabador> apri firefox e vedi se va
<Temeroya> si si di andare va
<krabador> perfetto allora
 * fabio_cc is back (gone 09:53:04)
<chim88> ok!
<chim88> finito l' istallazione ora vado avanti col mettere matlav!
<chim88> ma krabador e cristian non staccano mai?
<claudio_369> ho installato tutto e poi mi ha chiesto di riavviare
<krabador> claudio_369, bene, al riavvio che è successo?
<claudio_369> ha espulso il CD ed adesso ci stà la scritta Lubuntu da 5 minuti
<claudio_369> dici che ripartirà?
<krabador> claudio_369, c'è attività di disco ?
<claudio_369> non so
<krabador> premi un tasto freccia
<claudio_369> fa un po di confusione ma il compu è vecchio
<claudio_369> provo a staccare la corrente?
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> ma fai caso a quello che ti viene detto?
<krabador> hai premuto o no un tasto freccia?
<claudio_369> sotto la scritta lubuntu ci sono 5 palline due blu e 3 bianche
<claudio_369> ferme
<chim88> il tasto freccia lo hai premuto o no????
<claudio_369> no scusa
<claudio_369> che imbranato
<krabador> claudio_369, se non s'è bloccato , con un tasto freccia fai apparire il verbose
<krabador> che cosa è successo?
<claudio_369> non si è assolutamente bloccato non so come ringraziarti devo prendere mano e capire come funziona ti romperò ancora per creare un collegamento wifi
<krabador> claudio_369, quindi è partito
<krabador> bene adesso apri il terminale
<krabador> digita nm-applet
<krabador> e dai invio
<claudio_369> poi per creare collegamenti con l'altro compu etc ti ringrazio tantissimo della tua pazienza
<krabador> claudio_369, una cosa alla volta
<claudio_369> nm-applet
<krabador> digitato?
<claudio_369> mi da: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<krabador> claudio_369, fa apparire sotto a destra il task della rete
<krabador> cliccaci con il tasto destro e vedi se appaiono le reti wifi
<krabador> claudio_369, hai reti wireless attualmente attive, li dove sei?
<claudio_369> si sono collegato con il win 7 con un compu workstation poi sempre in windows ho un altro compu collegato wifi col modem
<krabador> claudio_369, cliccato sul task della rete?
<claudio_369> se metto il tasto destro sulle due frccie in basso a destra mi chiede abilita Wi-fi
<claudio_369> cosa devo fare
<claudio_369> non mi ricordo la password del modem ma forse so dove cercarla
<krabador> come ti pare, se lo vuoi abilitare il wifi.....
<krabador> a tuo comodo
<claudio_369> ma serve la password?
<claudio_369> oppure ci riesci tu subito
<claudio_369> devo cliccare su abilita Wi-fi?
<krabador> claudio_369, guarda, io , se volessi abilitare il wi-fi, ci cliccherei
<krabador> ma non so le tue intenzioni...
<claudio_369> si guidami pure grazie
<claudio_369> ho cliccato abilitawi-fi ma non succede nulla
<claudio_369> devo forse staccare il cavo di rete?
<krabador> claudio_369, clicca con il sinistro sul task di rete
<krabador> e vedi se vengono visualizzate le connession i
<claudio_369> si ci stà la mia con il mio nome
<claudio_369>  a devo introdurre la passwoord
<krabador> allora non è vero che "non succede nulla"
<krabador> ecco, inserisci la password
<krabador> e puoi staccare il cavo di rete
<krabador> una volta connesso
<claudio_369> cliccavo con il destro....
<claudio_369> aspetta che vedo se la trovo la password
<claudio_369> ok l'ho messa e ho dato connetti
<claudio_369> adesso posso staccare il compu e portarlo più in la e vedere se funziona
<krabador> claudio_369, vai
<krabador> claudio_369, guarda, connettitti qui da lui
<krabador> piuttosto che scrivere da un altro pc
<claudio_369> ok andiamo con calma per me è tutta una scoperta devo mettere sui segnalibri etc
<claudio_369> per il momento ti ringrazio tantissimo e vado a dormire...
<krabador> claudio_369, ciao
<claudio_369> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-18
<stevr1it> salve uso ubuntu 14.04 e non mi vede lo scanner mustek  1248Ub nemmeno da lsusb.  che invece funziona con versioni precedenti e su windows, manca qualche driver nel kernel? sapete aiutarmi?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<stevr1it> salve uso ubuntu 14.04 e non mi vede lo scanner mustek  1248Ub nemmeno da lsusb.  che invece funziona con versioni precedenti e su windows, manca qualche driver nel kernel? sapete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> stevr1it, apri un terminale
<stevr1it> aperto
<stevr1it> glpiana,
<stevr1it> sono pronto
<glpiana> stevr1it, scrivi: sane-find-scanner
<glpiana> !paste | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> glpiana,  ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662399/
<glpiana> stevr1it, prova con sudo davanti
<stevr1it> glpiana,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662412/
<stevr1it> nulla di fatto
<glpiana> stevr1it, scanimage -L
<stevr1it> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662415/
<shadow91> ciao  ho  bisogno  di  un  piccolo  aiuto:a causa  di un problema  facendo  l'avanzamento  di  versione   ora  x  avviarlo  normalmente  devo  premere maiusc
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo scanimage -L
<glpiana> shadow91, in un terminale scrivi: sudo update-grub
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662418/
<stevr1it> scusa
<glpiana> scusa? di cosa?
<ExPBoy> secondo me è questione di firmware stevr1it
<stevr1it> glpiana,  si anche per me
<glpiana> ExPBoy, scanimage dovrebbe vederlo comuqnue con o senza firmware
<stevr1it> ma quale installare?
<glpiana> stevr1it, lsusb
<ExPBoy> stevr1it: prima vediamo di farlo riconoscere
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662429/
<ExPBoy> uhm lo hai collegato ad un hub usb?
<stevr1it> ExPBoy, certo
<glpiana> stevr1it, attaccalo direttamente a una usb
<stevr1it> a duna porta usb direttamente
<stevr1it> ed ho provato anche con un hub
<stevr1it> già fatto
<glpiana> stevr1it, attaccalo direttamente e poi dai di nuovo scanimage -L
<stevr1it> ma è attacccato direttametne
<glpiana> <ExPBoy> uhm lo hai collegato ad un hub usb?
<glpiana> <stevr1it> ExPBoy, certo
<glpiana> <stevr1it> ma è attacccato direttametne
<stevr1it> glpiana,  i test sono stati fatti con lo scanner attaccato direttamente
<glpiana> stevr1it, deciditi
<stevr1it> glpiana,  è attaccato ad una porta usb direttamtne, in qeusti giorno l'ho testato su tutto il possibile anceh un hub
<glpiana> stevr1it, io in lsusb non lo vedo elencato. tu sì?
<stevr1it> Ho provato su tutte le porte usb 2 e 3
<stevr1it> no non c'è , non lo vede ma con ubunt 13.10 andava benissimo
<stevr1it> e va bena anche on windows
<stevr1it> è un probelma di riconoscimento del kernel nuovo che non lo vede, secondo me
<glpiana> stevr1it, uname -a
<stevr1it> lo scammer è un mustek 1280UB
<pegusien> bungiorno, scusate, ho un problema di connessione con Lununtu 14.4 qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<pegusien> Lubuntu
<stevr1it> Linux silencio 3.13.0-30-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 9 22:45:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> pegusien, connessione ethernet o wifi?
<pegusien> tutti e due
<stevr1it> glpiana, Linux silencio 3.13.0-30-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 9 22:45:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> stevr1it, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !dettagli | pegusien
<ubot-it> pegusien: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pegusien> glpiana ho il cavo Lan attaccato ma niente, la lucina di ethernet accesa ma non funziona
<stevr1it> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662454/
<pegusien> premetto che non sono una esperta
<pegusien> assolutamente
<glpiana> pegusien, scrivi nel terminale: sudo dhclient
<pegusien> posso solo dire che sto parlando da un mac per configurare un altro pc
<glpiana> stevr1it, ???
<glpiana> stevr1it, mi hai ridato lsusb
<stevr1it> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662458/
<stevr1it> scusami
<pegusien> non dice niente
<glpiana> stevr1it, apt-cache policy linux-image-extra-3.13.0-30-generic
<pegusien> sudo dhclient mi chiede la password, la metto e si pianta
<glpiana> pegusien, non fa nulla? ti ha ridato il prompt?
<pegusien> no
<glpiana> pegusien, allora attendi un po'
<pegusien> ok
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662469/
<shadow91> ciao  ho  provato  a  ripristinare  ubuntu  via  usb   ma  quando  clicco o  prova  o  installa   mi  da  sempre  una  striscetta  rossa  sulla  parte   superiore   dello  schermo
<shadow91> come  risolvo?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<glpiana> stevr1it, il kernel dei proposed
<shadow91> ???
<glpiana> shadow91, hai dato il comando che ti ho detto sopra?
<stevr1it> glpiana,  non ho settato io il pc, a quale devo tornare?
<shadow91> si
<pegusien> glpiana, quà non si muove niente
<glpiana> stevr1it, dammi l'ouptu di: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic
<glpiana> pegusien, prova a cambiare cavo
<glpiana> shadow91, e al riavvio che ha fatto?
<pegusien> ma no, guarda, con gli altri funziona
<shadow91> glpiana:   schermo  nero
<pegusien> con gli altri computer che utilizzo
<pegusien> il cavo funziona
<glpiana> pegusien, hai installato da molto?
<glpiana> shadow91, e con shift è poi andato?
<pegusien> ho installato due giorni fà
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662478/
<shadow91> glpiana:  ttenzione: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.  cosa  significa?
<glpiana> pegusien, e la connessione da cd/usb di installazione andava?
<pegusien> non è mai andata
<pegusien> neanche con Xubuntu
<glpiana> stevr1it, prova ad avviare da 3.13.0-29
<pegusien> solo con WIndows andava
<stevr1it> ok grazie
<glpiana> stevr1it, e poi torna qui. in ogni caso spiegami per quale motivo usi i repository proposed
<pegusien> poi ho formattato, ho messo Xubuntu da usb e niente
<pegusien> poi ho messo Lubuntu e niente
<glpiana> pegusien, il kernel sempre quello è, se no nva con una non va neanche con un'altra
<pegusien> ho rilevato una scheda COntroller network Broadcom e ho scoperto che è un dramma
<pegusien> ma non mi arrendo
<glpiana> pegusien, la wifi è broadcom?
<pegusien> yes
<glpiana> !broadcom | pegusien su questa guida viene spiegato come installarla senza connessione
<ubot-it> pegusien su questa guida viene spiegato come installarla senza connessione: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<pegusien> spero di farcela perchè è da una settimana che sto provando e mi sto impazzendo
<pegusien> vado a vedere grazie per il momento
<pegusien> :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> shadow91, rispondi per cortesia
<pegusien> cmq io non ho il cd di installazione
<pegusien> ho scaricato e con untiboot
<pegusien> ho installato
<pegusien> ho già provato su questa guida ma non ci sono riuscita
<pegusien> io non ce l'ho il cd per reperire quei file
<pegusien> che faccio me sparo?
<pegusien> ahha scherzo
<glpiana> pegusien, puoi recuperare tutto su internet
<pegusien> eh...lo so ti dico è da una settimana che ci provo....è la terza volta che entro quà e rompo le balle
<glpiana> pegusien, se vuoi proviamo insieme
<pegusien> magari
<glpiana> pegusien, hai un pc solo (quello con cui sei collegata ora) o ne hai due?
<pegusien> ne ho quattro, tre mac e un pc
<pegusien> ahha
<pegusien> ho il mac da dove sto parlando e il pc quello che non parte acceso
<pegusien> gli altri due so spenti
<pegusien> sono troppi
<pegusien> infatti mi sto rimbambendo
<pegusien> nel pc c'è Lubuntu
<shadow91> glpiana:  scusa  con  maiuscolo   va  bene  ma  volevo   farlo  partire  normalmente  senza  andare  nel  grub
<pegusien> l'altro sistema è OS
<glpiana> pegusien, ok, cominciamo allora
<pegusien> ok
<glpiana> pegusien, mi serve sapere che versione è e se è 32 o 64 bit
<pegusien> 32
<glpiana> shadow91, avrai modificato qualcosa in grub mandandolo a balle. metti su pastebin l'output di: cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> pegusien, 14.04?
<pegusien> sì
<glpiana> pegusien, scarica questo: http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_018-2_i386.deb
<pegusien> ok scaricato
<pegusien> lo devo mettere su una pennetta?
<glpiana> pegusien, nel pc con lubuntu scrivi: lspci    e dimmi il numero della scheda broadcom
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> Ethernet controller Broadcom Corporation BCM 4401 Network Controller Broadcom 4411 802.11/g WLAN
<glpiana> pegusien, veramente stiamo parlando della schda wifi, non della ethernet
<glpiana> :)
<pegusien> Network Controller Broadcom 4411 802.11/g WLAN
<glpiana> pegusien, scusa -.-
<glpiana> visto ora
<pegusien> pardon
<pegusien> niente
<pegusien> :)
<glpiana> pegusien, sicura che è 4411?
<pegusien> scusa 4311
<pegusien> sono scema
<glpiana> ecco :)
<pegusien> porca miseria
<glpiana> pegusien, scarica questo: http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<shadow91> glpiana:  mi  dici  come  fare  il  pastebin  ?
<glpiana> !paste | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pegusien> ok
<glpiana> pegusien, poi prendi sia questo che il file di prima, li metti su una chiavetta e li porti nella home del pc con lubuntu
<pegusien> ok
<shadow91> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662549/
<glpiana> shadow91, edita il file e metti un cancelletto davanti a: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<glpiana> shadow91, poi scrivi nel temrinale: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> shadow91, ricordati di editarlo con sudo, se no non ti fa salvare le modifiche
<shadow91> glpiana:  come  lo  edito ? scusa  l'ignoranza
<pegusien> b43 fw cutter mi chiede di aprirlo con una applicazione specifica
<pegusien> quale devo usare per scompattarlo?
<glpiana> shadow91, strano, è parecchio che bazzichi qui. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo nano /etc/default/grub   poi ti sposti con la freccia in basso, mnodifichi quel che ti ho detto, premi ctrl+o per salvare e ctrl+x per uscire. poi dai sudo update-grub
<glpiana> pegusien, frenati
<pegusien> non la scompatto?
<glpiana> pegusien, hai copiato i file?
<pegusien> si ma sono compressi
<pegusien> vabè li copio compressi
<pegusien> aspè
<glpiana> pegusien, lo so che son compressi ma tu non andare per i fatti tuoi
<glpiana> copiali e basta, nella home
<pegusien> no percè il mac li scompatta da solo
<pegusien> spè
<glpiana> pegusien, non sulla scrivania, eh? nella home
<pegusien> si si
<pegusien> ok l'ho copiati nella home
<pegusien> fiuu
<pegusien> che fatica
<pegusien> haha
<pegusien> scusate
<pegusien> sono seria
<pegusien> c'è qualcuno?
<shadow91> glpiana:  mi  dice  nome  in  cui  salvare  etc   cosa  metto
<glpiana> pegusien, ora apri un terminale
<glpiana> shadow91, premi invio
<pegusien> aperto
<glpiana> pegusien, scrivi: tar xfvj broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<glpiana> pegusien,  e poi: sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*
<glpiana> pegusien, quindi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o
<pegusien> spè su ogni riga devo premere invio?
<pegusien> e poi mettere l'altra
<shadow91> glpiana: ora  riavvio  e  spero
<pegusien> no perchè alla prima stringa ti dico subito che me dice
<pegusien> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2  no such file or directory
<glpiana> pegusien, allora non l'hai copiato nella home
<glpiana> pegusien, dove li hai messi sti file?
<pegusien> nella home
<pegusien> nella cartella home
<pegusien> risorse - cartella home
<glpiana> pegusien, scrivi nel terminale: ls
<glpiana> pegusien, vedi elencati il tar.bz2 e il .deb?
<pegusien> si sono in rosso
<pegusien> documenti - modelli - pubblici -scrivania
<glpiana> pegusien, scrivi: tar xfvj broad         e premi il tasto TAB
<pegusien> spè
<pegusien> che è il tasto TAB
<glpiana> -.-
<pegusien> oddio scusa
<pegusien> ma io te l'ho detto che sono un pò come dire
<pegusien> dai
<glpiana> il tasto sopra al blocca maiuscole
<pegusien> ah ok
<pegusien> giusto
<glpiana> pegusien, ha completato il nome del file?
<pegusien> si è uscito un pacco di roba
<glpiana> poi procedi con gli altri due comandi. stai attenta a scrivere correttamente, se no ti dice che i file non esistono. io intanto mi prenderò un caffè
<pegusien> iome so presa il polase
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter* anche con questo comando mi dice sempre no such file on directory
<pegusien> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o con questo command not found
<pegusien> giuro di averli messi in home
<glpiana> pegusien, vedi b43-fwcutter se dai ls?
<pegusien> si lo vedo
<pegusien> è in rosso
<pegusien> tutti e due me li da
<glpiana> pegusien, allora scrivi: sudo dpkg -i b43 e premi TAB
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> adesso sì
<pegusien> l'ha menzionato
<glpiana> pegusien, ok, procedi
<pegusien> che devo fa
<pegusien> devo mettere gli altri due comandi di cui sopra?
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> che intendi per procedi?
<pegusien> ahaahhahh
<glpiana> pegusien, ricapitoliamo, hai dato tar xfvj pappappero?
<pegusien> ahhahahaha
<pegusien> te l'ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> pegusien, poi sei riuscita a dare sudo dpkg b43....?
<pegusien> allora con il tar xfvj broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2  no such file or directory
<pegusien> all'inizio
<glpiana> pegusien, fai una foto al terminale
<glpiana> !image | pegusien
<ubot-it> pegusien: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pegusien> ok
<glpiana> pegusien, torno tra 5/10 minuti
<pegusien> mi stai accannando
<pegusien> ;)
<glpiana> pegusien, quindi?
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313897
<pegusien> eccola
<pegusien> la vedi?
<pegusien> we
<glpiana> pegusien, scrivi: ls      e fai un'altra foto
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313900
<pegusien> eccola
<armando> Ciao, vorrei chiedervi una info: ho una chiavetta USB (Maxell 4 Gb) che ha 2 partizioni, la prima di 1 Mb dove esisteva un programma per lockare i files salvati nella seconda partizione di 4 Gb. Vorrei cancellare quella partizione di 1 Mb, per lasciarne una sola, con GParted non mi sono riuscito a farlo
<glpiana> pegusien, ok, capito il problema. guarda i nomi di quei file, hanno dentro le parentesi con i numeri
<pegusien> ok quindi?
<glpiana> pegusien, è dovuto al fatto che li hai scaricati più volte. per rendere semplici le cose, recupera i file senza numeri che avrai sul tuo mac e copiali nella home
<cristian_c> armando, sicuro di volerlo fare?
<pegusien> ok
<armando> sì
<armando> vorrei lasciare una partizione unica
<armando> per copiare dentro i dati visto che, siccome copio delle fotografie, mi porta dei problemi visto che; sul portatile linux, vedo bene i dati
<cristian_c> armando, quali problemi?
<armando> invece quando inserisco la penna nei computer windows
<armando> mi escono fuori diversi messaggi
<cristian_c> ok
<armando> lasciando senza la protezione
<cristian_c> quindi quella partizione da rogne su winz, giusto?
<armando> sì
<cristian_c> armando, ok
<cristian_c> armando, quali difficoltà hai riscontrato con gparted?
<armando> vedo le 2 partizioni ma non riesco a togliere la partizione di 1 Mb
<armando> vedo sempre 2 partizioni
<cristian_c> armando, la togli ma poi ricompare?
<armando> <cristicna_c> aspetta che provo bene e ti dico correttamente, ok?
<armando> <cristian_c> aspetta che provo bene e ti dico correttamente, ok?
<fabio_cc> armando, comunque cancellando la partizione otterrai dello spazio non partizionato, in ogni caso non si unirà automaticamente all'altra partizione
<fabio_cc> armando, dopo aver indicato a gparted di eliminare la partizione, hai dato "applica tutte le operazioni"?
<armando> <fabio_cc> lo so, per quello vorrei cancellare tutta la chiavetta facendone soltanto una partizione
<armando> <fabio_cc> . sì., ho fatto applied
<fabio_cc> armando, ok
<pegusien> ok glpiana
<glpiana> pegusien, devo ridarti i comandi?
<pegusien> ho rimesso i pacchetti e ho rifatto il procedimento , ti mando la foto del terminale?
<glpiana> pegusien, sì
<pegusien> no i comandi li ho già dati
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> un att
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313901
<pegusien> eccola
<glpiana> pegusien, guarda l'ultimo comando che hai dato
<pegusien> si
<glpiana> pegusien, hai scritto /lib/firware invece di /lib/firmware
<glpiana> manca una "m"
<pegusien> ok
<armando> <fabio_cc>  <cristian_c> su GParted vedo /dev/sdb 1 Mb unallocated e /dev/sdc di 3,72 Gb con formato fat32
<fabio_cc> armando, l'hai eliminata
<pegusien> infatti adesso l'ho ridato ed è partito
<pegusien> ok
<glpiana> pegusien, oki, a questo punto scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<pegusien> :)
<cristian_c> armando, perfetto, l'hai eliminata
<armando> lo so
<glpiana> pegusien, ti elenca, forse, delle righe. dimmi se leggi b43
<cristian_c> armando, hai dello spazio vuoto
<armando> ma per farne soltanto una di tutta la chiavetta?
<cristian_c> armando, puoi allargarla forse
<cristian_c> ma non so bene cosa accade con una fat32
<pegusien> si, sono elencate e in rosso
<cristian_c> armando, e poi, scusa, è un 1 MB , che problema ti da?
<glpiana> pegusien, oki, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<fabio_cc> armando, però non capisco come possono essere sdb e sdc, in uno stesso dispositivo la lettera non cambia, le varie partizioni devono essere sdb1, sdb2, etc...
<glpiana> pegusien, dimmi che fa
<armando> che ogni volta che inserisco la chiavetta su Windows mi partono dei messaggi che devo configurare una psw , ecc
<armando> facendo una chiavetta con una sola partizione, azzerandola tutta
<armando> sicuramente non avrò più quesot problema
<pegusien> lo interface doesn't support scanning eth0  interface doesn't support scanning
<fabio_cc> armando, scusa è sorto un dubbio, apri il terminale e dai il comando sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_cc> !paste | armando
<ubot-it> armando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> armando, hai dati importanti sulla pendrive?
<glpiana> pegusien, scrivi: dmesg | tail             e fai una foto
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313904 eccola
<glpiana> pegusien, riavvia il pc
<pegusien> ok
<armando> <cristian_c> <fabio_cc> pastebin.ubuntu.com/7662831/
<armando> i dati sulla chiavetta non mi servono adesso
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 1 MB, 1048576 bytes
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdc: 3998 MB, 3998220288 bytes
<cristian_c> ma sono lo stesso supporto?
<armando> sì
<pegusien> ok s'è riacceso
<pegusien> ora?
<glpiana> pegusien, riapri il terminale e scrivi: ifconfig. dimmi se vedi eth0 e wlan0
<cristian_c> armando, che marca?
<cristian_c> e modello
<cristian_c> armando, digita anche: lsusb && lsusb -t
<armando> Maxell 4 Gb
<cristian_c> è situazione assai strana
<pegusien> ti mando la foto
<shadow91> glpiana:   ho  riavviato  ed  e' andato  direttamente  nel  grub
<glpiana> shadow91, e da lì ha dato il timer?
<shadow91> glpiana:   poi  mi  ha  di  un'errore  interno  e  mi  dato  questo  mess: Your system is providing 3D via software rendering rather than hardware rendering.  This is a compatibility mode which should display 3D graphics properly but the performance may be very poor.  If the problem you're reporting is related to graphics performance, your real question may be why X didn't use hardware acceleration for your system.
<fabio_cc> armando, dai anche il comando sudo lshw -C disk
<shadow91> glpiana:   l'ora?
<glpiana> shadow91, no, in basso c'è il conto alla rovescia per l'avvio
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313907
<pegusien>  foto
<shadow91> glpiana: non  lo  notato  ma  cmq
<armando> <cristian_c> <fabio_cc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7662862/
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13fe:3621 Kingston Technology Company Inc.
<pegusien> glpiana ho mandato la foto
<fabio_cc> armando, dai anche il comando sudo lshw -C disk
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313907
<jester-> !image | pegusien
<ubot-it> pegusien: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pegusien> glpiana
<pegusien> sta seguendo
<glpiana> pegusien, allora, ha un pulsante fisico per la wifi iltuo pc?
<pegusien> si, è acceso
<glpiana> pegusien, premilo e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail
<pegusien> è
<pegusien> fatto
<glpiana> pegusien, foto
<pegusien> sì
<armando> <fabio_cc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7662886/
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313910
<glpiana> pegusien, rischiaccialo e di nuovo dmesg | tail
<pegusien> si
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313911
<jester-> pegusien: usa  https://imgur.com/
<pegusien> perchè
<fabio_cc> armando, è una chiavetta molto strana, viene vista come due dischi, /dev/sdb e /dev/sdc
<pegusien> aò
<armando> ho capito che è strana la chiavetta ma, essendo un marchio conosciuto non pensavo che sarebbe così complicata la cosa
<fabio_cc> armando, non c'è niente di complicato, sdb è un disco a parte quindi non puoi unirlo al resto della chiavetta
<fabio_cc> lo devi ignorare
<pegusien> glpiana mi ha accannata
<glpiana> pegusien, prova a scrivere: sudo rmmod b44
<fabio_cc> tutto lo spazio è su sdc, che contiene una partizione sdc1 formattata in fat32
<pegusien> error
<glpiana> pegusien, tipo?
<armando> a questo punto quello che potrei fare e cercare sul sito della maxell il software che mi configurava la psw per windows, no?
<pegusien> Module b44 is not currentrly loaded
<pegusien> currently
<armando> per non avere dei fastidi né su Windows nè su Ubuntu, no?
<glpiana> pegusien, scrivi: sudo rmmod b43
<pegusien> uguale stesso errore
<fabio_cc> armando, su ubuntu ti funziona correttamente, no?
<glpiana> pegusien, pegusien non è che sti comandi li stai dando due volte perchè la prima volta non vedi output?
<armando> sì, lato Ubuntu, avete capito la situazione
<armando> quindi
<fabio_cc> armando, ok, provala da windows, anche perché se hai cancellato qualcosa su sdb, può darsi che il discorso della password non funzioni più
<pegusien> chiudo e apro
<pegusien> un nuovo terminale
<armando> sono contento, lato windows, vedrò, grazie per il supporto
<glpiana> pegusien, vabbè, non ne capisco il motivo. scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> pegusien, poi dai: dmsg | tail
<fabio_cc> armando, prego
<armando> su windows non esiste una psw ma, ogni volta che viene inserita mi dice che devo impostare la psw, ecc
<glpiana> dmesg | tail pegusien
<pegusien> il motivo è che a volte si pianta
<pegusien> cmq allego la foto?
<glpiana> pegusien, sì
<fabio_cc> armando, per quello ci dovrebbe essere un software specifico, ma ripeto, se hai pacioccato da ubuntu quella partizione, può darsi che questa caratteristica l'abbia persa
<pegusien> di questi ultimi comandi?
<pegusien> ok
<glpiana> pegusien, solo di dmesg | tail
<pegusien> si
<armando> <fabio_cc>, purtroppo no, ogni volta che la inserisco su windows mi appare una procedura automatica di windows 7 con questa cosa
<fabio_cc> armando, non so se magari tramite il software specifico per la chiavetta c'è possibilità di disabilitare questa funzionalità, questo esula dal supporto ubuntu
<pegusien> http://imagebin.org/313913
<glpiana> pegusien, dmesg | tail  (lo avevo anche scritto corretto sotto :D )
<jester-> edai con limagebin
<pegusien> ma che t'ho mandato?
<glpiana> pegusien, dmsg | tail, con una e in meno, che da errore
<fabio_cc> pegusien, non usare imagebin
<fabio_cc> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pegusien> aò ma me l'ha detto piana
<pegusien> di metterle la
<glpiana> pegusien, poi ci siamo accorti che il sito viene dato come malevolo. per cui asseconda la richiesta e usane un altro
<pegusien> okkei!!!
<pegusien> http://postimg.org/image/cypcqlemz/
<pegusien> ecco la foto!
<pegusien> se vede?
<pegusien> http://s1.postimg.org/zan5jzdr3/foto_9.jpg
<pegusien> il link diretto
<pegusien> lo vedete?
<akis24> si si vediamo
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> dai il tempo di guardare :)
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> scusate
<glpiana> vabbè, era comunque dmesg | tail il comando da dare
<glpiana> io torno dopo pranzo, ciao
<jester-> pegusien: hai zompato la e è: dmesg
<pegusien> aò me stai a cojonà
<jester-> fai piu attenzione
<pegusien> prima me dici dmesg poi me dici dmsg
<jester-> pegusien: <glpiana> pegusien, solo di dmesg | tail
<pegusien> se vabè
<jester-> che sei de coccio?
<pegusien> sarò de coccio
<pegusien> ma so pure due ore che sto qua
<pegusien> e n'a settimana che sto dietro a sto catorcio de pc mo esco e je do foco
<jester-> eh è pure ora di pranz e vado a nutrirmi
<pegusien> vai
<pegusien> mangi come le galline
<pegusien> a mezzogiorno
<pegusien> glpiana eccolo quà dmesg | tail  http://s9.postimg.org/99qhna227/foto_10.jpg
<pegusien> :D
<akis24> pegusien: glpiana andato a pranzare ... per ora
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> buon pranzo
<pegusien> e grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<pegusien> a dopo
<pegusien> ;)
<glpiana> pegusien, ci sono
<giordano_> salve a tutti, ho un problema con lo smatphone nokia limia 520. il problema consiste nel fatto che da nautilus non mi fa vedere ne i video e ne le foto memorizzate su di esso. mi potreste aiutare a capire il problema? grazie
<glpiana> giordano_, sistema operativo?
<giordano_> purtroppo windows smartphone
<giordano_> software windows phone 8.0
<giordano_> ho scattato una foto con l'errore se vi è di aiuto la posso inviare.
<glpiana> giordano_, boh, vediamo. apri un terminale, con il cellofono collegato scrivi: mtp-detect
<glpiana> !paste | giordano_
<ubot-it> giordano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image | giordano_ per la foto che hai scattato
<ubot-it> giordano_ per la foto che hai scattato: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giordano_> http://postimg.org/image/xkdsh044r/b969e93b/
<glpiana> giordano_, oki, quindi vede il contenuto ma non visualizza
<glpiana> giordano_, copiando il file sul pc lo visualizzi?
<giordano_> si, esatto
<giordano_> ora vedo ma credo che sia la stessa cosa.
<giordano_> s
<giordano_> ho fatto la prova a copiare sia video che foto nell'hd e li vedo e li sento normalmente. quindi il problema è......
<glpiana> che non te li apre direttamente. lasciami pensare
<pegusien> ciao glpiana
<pegusien> mangiasti?
<glpiana> pegusien, sì. nel terminale scrivi: rfkill list
<pegusien> vuoi sapere se sono bloccati?
<glpiana> pegusien, esatto
<pegusien> no
<giordano_> mi assento un attimo
<pegusien> non sono bloccati
<pegusien> ne hard che soft
<glpiana> pegusien, sudo iwlist scan
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pegusien> viene una cosa lunghissima
<pindol> ho un file "Fileinternet299_ALL.bin"scaricato sul download di firefox, ma cercando di aprirlo ,installarlo si apre una finestra ( gedit) che diventa grigia "l'applicazione non risponde"che fare?
<pegusien> cosa vuoi sapere
<pegusien> gl
<glpiana> pegusien, collegati
<glpiana> pindol, e che sarebbe sto programma?
<pegusien> a che me collego
<pegusien> apro browser e non apre niente
<glpiana> pegusien, intendo dire che ora la scheda di rete pare funzionare. hai una wifi in casa? collegatici. usa l'icona di rete sulla barra
<pegusien> si ho wifi
<pindol> glpiana, è un programma scaricato dal ministero delle finanze per spedire la dichiarazione "unico 2014" online.
<glpiana> pindol, passiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat perchè qui non c'è supporto su software esterno
<pegusien> non c'è nessuna icona di rete sulla barra c'è solo web browser apre firefox ma non funziona internet
<pindol> glpiana, ha ok
<glpiana> pegusien, tu hai lubuntu, giusto?
<pegusien> si giusto
<glpiana> pegusien, e non hai una barra stile windows in basso da cui avvii i programmi?
<pegusien> sì
<glpiana> pegusien, e verso sinistra, zona orologio, non ci sono delle icone?
<glpiana> pindol, devi scrivere /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<pegusien> si, c'è l'icona del audio, l'icona della tastiera la batteria l'orologio e lo spegnimento.fine
<glpiana> fantastico.
<glpiana> pegusien, allora apri il menu delle applicazioni e cerca qualcosa relativo al sistema e quindi alla rete
<pegusien> ok, impostazioni di rete
<pegusien> generale dns host
<glpiana> pegusien, cerca qualcosa di inerente la wifi
<pegusien> ok sono nel pannello wifi
<pegusien> editing wi fi connection 1
<glpiana> pegusien, bene. puoi farmi una foto?
<pegusien> cerrtrrto
<pegusien> http://s17.postimg.org/n0wznj03z/wifi.jpg
<glpiana> pegusien, vai sulla seconda scheda, immagino ti chieda l'ssid della tua rete. lo vedi dal comando che hai dato prima nel terminale
<pegusien> sudo iwlist scan?
<glpiana> pegusien, sì
<pegusien> si , l'ho messo
<glpiana> pegusien, cos'altro ti chiede?
<pegusien> Telecom blablablabla
<pegusien> mode
<giordano> scusate qualcuno ha identificato il problema nokia 520?
<pegusien> infrastructure o ad-hoc
<glpiana> pegusien, infrastructure. poi?
<pegusien> bssid
<glpiana> pegusien, lascialo stare, poi?
<pegusien> device mac address
<glpiana> pegusien, passa alla scheda successiva, security
<glpiana> pegusien, scegli il tipo di protezione e metti la password della tua rete wifi
<pegusien> ok
<glpiana> pegusien, a questo punto dovresti poter salvare
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> ipv4 ipv6 niente?
<glpiana> no
<pegusien> non mi dire
<pegusien> non mi dire???
<pegusien> FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<pegusien> yeeeeeee
<glpiana> pegusien, oki, però al momento rimane il problema che al riavvio non va di nuovo
<pegusien> ah e quindi?
<glpiana> bisogna mettere in blacklist i driver della ethernet, quanto meno
<pegusien> perchè?
<glpiana> pegusien, collegati con il pc in questione che vediamo
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> glpiano
<pegusien> piana
<pegusien> sono dal pc
<pegusien> incriminato
<pegusien> :D
<pegusien> c sei?
<pegusien> we
<glpiana> pegusien, sì, allora, nel terminale scrivi: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> pegusien, in fondo al file vai a capo su una nuova riga e scrivi: blacklist b44
<pegusien> si ok io ho scritto
<glpiana> pegusien, premi ctrl+o per salvare. se ti chiede il nome del file premi invio
<glpiana> pegusien, poi premi ctrl+x per chiudere l'editor
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> fatto
<pegusien> :)
<pegusien> ora
<glpiana> pegusien, ora prova a riavviare. se la cosa ha funzionato, al riavvio si collegherà o quantomeno la wifi sarà già funzionante
<glpiana> altrimenti vediamo che fare
<pegusien> ok
<pegusien> riavvio
<pegusien> yuuuuuuuuuu
<pegusien> glpiana ha funzionato!!
<pegusien> grande
<glpiana> bien
<pegusien> t sono grata
<pegusien> grazie mille
<Guest66860> non riesco installare xubuntu su pc.
<Guest66860> qualcuno mi aiuterebbe,gentilmente?
<krabador> Guest57699, che pc,e che xubuntu
<krabador> hai fatto il dvd o la pendrive?
<Guest66860> un computer fisso...xubuntu su pendrive
<glpiana> Guest66860, che problema incontri?
<krabador> Guest57699, che versione di xubuntu, ed elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<Guest66860> dopo aver modificato il boot dal dos mi appare una schermata con scritto : default, install xubuntu....eccetera...però qualsiasi cosa premo si blocca
<krabador> Guest57699, in quel menu, premi f6, selezione nomodeset, e seleziona "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> che è la prima opzione in alto
<Guest66860> ok, ora provo...grazie anticipatamente!
<Guest66860> premendo f6 non accade nulla
<krabador> Guest66860, se elencassi le caratteristiche del pc, agevoleresti l'assistenza.
<Guest66860> è un pc fisso che ho da piu di 10 anni non le conosco.Ero troppo piccolo per sapere cosa sono le caratteristiche di un pc
<krabador> Guest57699, iscrivilo al liceo allora.
<Guest66860> le opzioni che compaiono sono: default ;help;try without installing;install xubuntu;test Memory;Boot from first hard disk
<krabador> Guest66860, ad f6 , nel menu di boot, devi avere https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-F6-Other.png
<Guest66860> la schermata che mi compare è differente, ha come titolo unetbootin
<krabador> Guest57699, l'hai fatta con unetbootin
<krabador> allora hai solo il default in inglese
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest66860
<ubot-it> Guest66860: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Guest66860, rifalla con questo
<Guest66860> ok provo, il processore è un intel pentium 4 "865P" della P4 titan series e la Scheda video RADEON 9250 series
<Guest66860> messo tutto su chiavetta....ora compare una schermata nera con sotto un rettangolo bianco con affianco un uguale e un ometto dentro una circonferenza
<Guest66860> e basta
<Guest66860> avete suggerimenti?
<glpiana> Guest66860, lì devi premere un tasto e ti esce il menu
<glpiana> dal menu procedi come ti ha detto krabador
<claudio_369> ciao signori ieri ho installato su un note book dell K5285 molto vecchio il LUBUNTU 14.04
<claudio_369> ho un problema: non sento il suono
<glpiana> claudio_369, dopo l'installazione hai aggiornato?
<claudio_369> può essere un problema di soft oppure gli altoparlanti vecchi
<glpiana> claudio_369, ma non senti solo il suono o non riesci anche a leggere quello che ti si scrive?
<glpiana> :D
<claudio_369> per l'aggiornamento ho seguito la spunta di installazione
<glpiana> claudio_369, apri un terminale
<Guest66860> "ora apre la schermata di xubuntu ma non parte la prova senza installarlo"
<glpiana> claudio_369, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<claudio_369> devo riavviare?
<glpiana> claudio_369, no, se ha terminato scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest66860> eseguito procedimento come ha affermato Krabador, tuttavia la schermata si blocca e non reagisce più
<claudio_369> ho dato S per continuare ed ha scritto interrotto  è regolare?
<glpiana> claudio_369, no, non lo è. ridai il comando e per confermare premi invio
<Guest66860> scusate ma mi è comparsa la scritta : "Opzioni di bowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid ini trd=/sasper/initrid.lz quiet splash"
<Guest66860> qualcino ci capisce qulacosa?
<Guest66860> qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa?
<Guest66860> nessuno riesce aiutarmi per favore?
<Guest66860> per favore.
<Guest56082> sera
<Guest56082> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<claudio_369> Ha terminato (nel mezzo ha rilevato un errore) ma ha continuato
<claudio_369> devo riavviare?
<krabador> Guest66860, hai rifatto la chiavetta?
<Guest66860> si
<Guest66860> parte la schermata di xubuntu seleziono la lingua e poi qualsiasi cosa faccio tranne il boot dal primo disco rigido si blocca la schermata
<krabador> Guest66860, , allora, seleziona la lingua, premi f6, seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona la prima voce in alto
<Guest66860> la prima voce in alto è (acpi=off)
<Guest66860> s
<krabador> premi f6, seleziona nomodeset,
<Guest66860> fatto
<krabador> poi "la prima voce in alto" nel senso "prova ubuntu"
<Guest66860> oremo e non accade nulla si blocca tutto
<Guest66860> *premo
<krabador> Guest66860, riprova, selezionando sia nomodeset che acpi=off
<krabador> Guest66860, quanta ram hai?
<krabador> Guest66860, non è una porta frontale, vero?
<Guest66860> non lo so .....ho installato xp influsce?devo prima formattare il pc?
<akis24> sera
<Guest66860> non è una porta frontale
<krabador> Guest66860, no, non influisce
<Guest66860> ho provato con le due opzioni attive, niente, uguale a prima si blocca
<krabador> Guest66860, il boot da usb potrebbe avere problemi, anche se parte, con schede madre troppo vecchie
<Guest66860> nel bios ho selezionato usb-hdd però ci sono altre opzioni
<Guest66860> usb-fdd
<Guest66860> sub-zip
<Guest66860> usb-cdrom
<krabador> Guest66860, se con la chiavetta fatta con unetbootin, selezionando l'opzione default, partiva e sibloccava
<krabador> e con la chiavetta fatta con universal usb installer , parte e si blocca, puoi fare solo il dvd
<Guest66860> si si bloccava
<krabador> Guest66860, l'hai masterizzato correttamente?
<krabador> Guest66860, verifica l'hash della iso
<krabador> !md5 | Guest66860
<ubot-it> Guest66860: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest66860> dove vedo l'hash nel file che ho scaricato io
<Guest66860> ?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Windows
<Guest66860> ho installato il programma ed ho comparato l'ash e dice che è corretto.
<krabador> Guest66860, prova sempre con f6 -- nomodeset, a far partire la seconda opzione, ovvero, install
<Guest66860> niente
<Guest66860> uguale a prima
<krabador> Guest66860, considera che se le porte sono 1.1 puo' metterci comunque tanto
<krabador> Guest66860, quanta ram hai?
<Guest66860> dimmi come faccio a scoprirlo e te lo dico...
<krabador> Guest66860, all'accensione, il pc fa il check e ti appare il valore totale
<krabador> Guest66860, o da sistema operativo vedi proprietà hardware
<krabador> e vedi il valore
<Guest66860> scusa ma vi mette una vita ad accendersi e ancora di più a funzionare
<krabador> Guest66860, prova lubuntu
<krabador> è la piu' leggera delle ubuntu based, e quella piu' indicata per hardware piu' datato
<Guest66860> proverò un'altra volta visto che ci metto più di un'ora a scaricarlo....grazie!
<krabador> ed ha le iso alternate, ovvero predisposte a partire per l'installazione anche in sistemi con problemi di compatibilità hardware
<krabador> "arch non mi piace" .... diciamo che diventa quello che l'utente vuole che diventi
<krabador> il punto è saperla far diventare.
<Guest66860> certo però ho già passato sei ore per fare andare questo catorcio per oggi mi arrendo.
<krabador> Guest66860, ubuntu , con le ultime versioni ha tolto la compatibilità con diverso hardware troppo vecchio
<krabador> lubuntu rimane quella piu' indicata per pc ormai capaci di intendere e di volere
<krabador> Guest66860, http://lubuntu.net/
<Guest66860> stavo già guardando da mezz'ora :)
<krabador> Guest66860, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Alternative_Install
<krabador> Guest66860, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<krabador> Guest66860, peccato che il tuo pc non è cosi' sveglio
<Guest66860> Appunto, comunque grazie adesso ci do un'occhiata.
<Kyuubi> salve a tutti, ho un vecchio pc, con hard disk di 40 GB, con windows xp e lubuntu. posso fare una terza partizione per installare pupy linux ?
<krabador> Kyuubi, puppy puo' essere usata in maniera stabile, senza essere installata, purchè gli si faccia salvare un file, con tutti i salvataggi, in una partizione
<krabador> Kyuubi, puoi selezionare la partizione ubuntu
<Kyuubi> vorrei poterlo utilizzare senza il cd, perchè è lento
<krabador> Kyuubi, per tutte le informazioni a riguardo /join #puppylinux
<Kyuubi> e non vorrei impegnare una pen drive, avevo pensato di dargli 3 gb di spazio
<Guest66860> lubuntu su computer con 512 mega di ram funziona ?
<krabador> Guest66860, è xubuntu che ha molte meno possibilità di funzionare
<Guest66860> appunto lubuntu dovrebbe funzionare.
<claudio_369> salve con lubuntu 14.04 LTS appena installato non riesco a sentire il suono
<claudio_369> ho aggiornato digitando sudo apt-get upgrade ma finito l'aggiorn non è successo nulla
<claudio_369> provo ad aggiornare nuovamente?
<Guest66860> grazie krabador, lubuntu installato corettamente!
<Guest66860> grazie krabador lubuntu,installato correttamente.
<claudio_369> scusate sono nuovo delle chat come funziona.. devo aspettare che...
<Zenyhooubbit> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao :)
<claudio_369> ho installato lubuntu 14.04 LTS  ho digtato l' update ma non c'è il suono
<claudio_369> non ci stà nessuno che sa cosa fare?
<Zenyhooubbit> come faccio ad abilitare backports per installare nuovi programmi?
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao krabador!
<Zenyhooubbit> sai dirmi
<Zenyhooubbit> come faccio ad abilitare backports per installare nuovi programmi?
<krabador> zenyhooubbit, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> da terminale
<Zenyhooubbit> grazie :)
<Catia> ciao
<kyuubi> salve chi mi aiuta a fare una terza partizione ?
<kyuubi> e installare puppy linux ?
<vice_> ciao fratelli
<vice_> chi mi da un aiuto x aprire una rom .img ???
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-19
<vice_> oo
<vice_> nessuno???
<fifikiduelks> Salve ragazzi c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<fifikiduelks> ??
<fifikiduelks> C'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<fifikiduelks> ...
<vice_> ciao
<fifikiduelks> Ciao, ho un serio problema ho Un router/Modem che mi hanno dato con fastweb e un amico mio hacker mi sta attaccando da un po' di giorni
<fifikiduelks> conosce il mio ip e mi fa crahsare la rete come posso fare per risolvere?
<fifikiduelks> ...
<fifikiduelks> ..
<fifikiduelks> Mamma mia attivissimo questa room
<fifikiduelks> ahahaha
<fifikiduelks> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi seriamente?
<ElksPlus> Salve c'è nessuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<ElksPlus> ??
<ParrotElks> Salve c'è nessuno che potrebbe aiutarmi seriamente?
<ParrotElks> Praticamente ho un problema con il router/modem, ho saputo che un mio amico hacker/cracker Mi fa crashare la connessione sapendo il mio Ip conoscendolo Come posso fare per difendermi, il Modem/Router è quello di fastweb
<ParrotElks> il Technicolor TG784n v3...
<ParrotElks> ...
<ParrotElks> Una volta alle 2 di notte le stanze IRC
<ParrotElks> erano piene zeppe ahahah
<ParrotElks> ...
<ParrotElks> c'è nessuno che mi potrebbe aiutare?
<ParrotElks> ...
<ubuntu-studio> Ciao a tutti
<ubuntu-studio> ..provo ad istallare ubuntu Studio su un Asus con Win8
<ubuntu-studio> ..ma nell-istallazione mi da >
<ubuntu-studio> Non e. stato trovato nessun sistema operativo
<ubuntu-studio> qualcuno puo ricordarmi come aggiustare questa cosa !))!
<ubuntu-studio> ,,,,,,,,ops, ,dimenticavo l.orario.... .. >*
<ubuntu-studio> riprovo domani
<lielksjd> Salve c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<lielksjd> ...
<akis24> giorno
<lielksjd> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !chiedi | lielksjd
<ubot-it> lielksjd: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lielksjd> è da un po' di tempo che porvo ma nulla,
<lielksjd> Ottimo! il mio problema è:
<lielksjd> Ho un router fornito da fastweb un amico hacker cracker mi sta facendo crashare in questi giorni la connessione con il mio modem dice che conoscendo il mio ip riesce a buttarmi la linea e non a farmela utilizzare, in effetti ogni volta due volte al giorno vaso totalmente in down
<lielksjd> come posso risolvere e proteggermi?
<akis24> lielksjd: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu  il resto puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat  se qualcuno sa' magari ti risponde
<lielksjd> akis tu non sai proprio nulla?
<akis24> no al limite spegni e riaccendi il router e cambi ip
<claudio_369> salve ho installato su un vecchio EASY NOTE  K5285 Lubuntu 14.04 LTS ma non mi funziona l'audio
<claudio_369> nessuno sa come intervenire ?
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> claudio_369: provato a regolare volume ecc da impostazioni audio ?
<claudio_369> non le prende
<akis24> claudio_369: leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<claudio_369> seguendo il link vo che la scheda viene rilevata ma per es in you tube si piazza sul mute
<claudio_369> ho provato anche ad infilare degli altoparlanti ma non funziona
<akis24> claudio_369: da terminale  cat /proc/asound/cards e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudio_369> scusa per la mia poca conoscenza cosa metto su poster sul link paste
<claudio_369> per mandartelo clicco su paste?
<cristian_c> claudio_369, hai digitato il comando?
<claudio_369> si
<cristian_c> claudio_369, copia il risultato del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> claudio_369, e poi posta qui l'indirizzo della pagina dopo aver premuto Paste
<claudio_369> è arrivato?
<cristian_c> claudio_369, non hai postato il link al paste in canale
<claudio_369> aiutami a trovare il canale
<claudio_369> non so come postare....
<cristian_c> claudio_369, il canale è questo
<cristian_c> claudio_369, hai incollato il risultato del terminale su pastebin?
<claudio_369> si e poi ho dato paste
<cristian_c> claudio_369, ok, ora posta l'indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<claudio_369> mi è venuta un'altra schermata dove si vede il text from claudio...il ..alle 8.43..
<cristian_c> claudio_369, hai copiato l'indirizzo della pagina?
<claudio_369> questo non so
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> claudio_369, in che senso?
<cristian_c> devo soltanto incollare un'indirizzo web
<cristian_c> *-'
<claudio_369> cavolo non riesco a capire dove devo mettere e quale indirizzo mandami un esempio per piacere
<claudio_369> non ho mai postato...
<cristian_c> claudio_369, devi incollare l'indirizzo qui
<cristian_c> claudio_369, l'indirizzo è quello della pagina del paste
<cristian_c> claudio_369, ti mando un esempio
<claudio_369> Paste from claudio_369 at Thu, 19 Jun 2014 08:52:15 +0100
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667749/
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> claudio_369, provaci pure tu
<claudio_369> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667734/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<claudio_369> adesso finalmente ho capito come postare..
<cristian_c> claudio_369, che problemi hai con l'audio
<claudio_369> può esserci un errore sullo scaricamento del lubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<claudio_369> non funziona semplicemente
<cristian_c> claudio_369, hai aperto alsamixer?
<claudio_369> vado in you tube e non sento nulla
<claudio_369> mi chiede un link di riferimento dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> claudio_369, hai aperto alsamixer?
<claudio_369> mi chiede di scegliere un'applicazione .. il mio compu è privo di ogni file  .. sono solo collegato in internet
<cristian_c> claudio_369, hai digitato alsamixer nel terminale?
<claudio_369> si
<cristian_c> claudio_369, posta il risultato su pastebin
<claudio_369> cosa devo regolare
<cristian_c> ah, è apparso?
<cristian_c> claudio_369, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<frankie42> salve a tutti
<claudio_369> come faccio a postare l'immagine che mi appare in alsamixer
<jester-> !paste | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !image | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> claudio_369, hai letto il bot?
<frankie42> glpiana: ora il portatile suona!
<claudio_369> cosa intendi per bot
<frankie42> glpiana: le tue  indicazioni mi hanno condotto alla soluzione
<cristian_c> !image | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> e tre
<glpiana> frankie42, quale soluzione hai trovato?
<frankie42> ad alsa-base.conf ho aggiunto: options snd_hda_intel model=8930g
<frankie42> no: model=acer-aspire-8930g
<glpiana> molto bene
<glpiana> frankie42, segnatelo per il futuro :)
<frankie42> lo  segnalo a te perchè così puoi dirlo ad altri che hanno la scheda ich9
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> bene altruista
<cristian_c> lol
<eusebio> salve, problema ubuntu non mi fa fare gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> eusebio, apri un terminale
<jester-> eusebio: apri un terminale
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo apt-get update    premi invio e scrivi la password anche se non la visualizzi
<eusebio> ok
<glpiana> jester-, anticipato di un soffio ;)
<glpiana> !paste | eusebio
<ubot-it> eusebio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> hihihihi
<eusebio> ha eseguito l'update senza dare errore a recuperato 5002 kb, ora posso provare ad eseguire l'aggiornamento del S.o?.
<glpiana> eusebio, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eusebio> ok si sta aggiornando.............
<pi__> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<pi__> il comando da utilizzare per cercare del testo all'interno di più file
<cristian_c> pi__, io uso grep, solitamente
<cristian_c> con opzione -r, mi pare
<cristian_c> o -R
<pi__>  quindi ipotizzando di avere due file pippo e pluto come sarebbe il comando interno da dare?
<pi__> intero scusa
<akis24> pi__: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=291577  buona lettura
<pi__> grazie mille akis
<akis24> di nulla
<eusebio> ok grazzie
<ubuntu-studio> salve a tutti
<ubuntu-studio> c-e- qualcuno che puo aiutarmi ad istallare ubuntu studio
<ubuntu-studio> ????
<ubuntu-studio> (magari a capire anche come aggiustare ;la tastiera)
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, che problema ti da la tastiera?
<aiyto> salve
<aiyto> chiedo aiuto perche mi è sparito dolphin
<aiyto> non riesco ad aprirlo piu
<aiyto> chi mi helpizza?
<ubuntu-studio> ciao...eeeeh ...i tasti non sono giusti !!  [ ]';;l,./<>?()_
<glpiana> aiyto, apri un terminale e scrivi: dolphin
<glpiana> !paste | aiyto
<ubot-it> aiyto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, vai nelle impostazioni di sistema, tastiera, layout e scegli quello corretto
<ubuntu-studio> ...ma credo sia secondario per ora...visto che non riesco ancora ad istallare !
<ubuntu-studio> ah,.... ok !
<ubuntu-studio> grazie !!!
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, si dice iNstallare, non istallare
<ubuntu-studio> sorry! >(
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, spiega che problemi incontri a installare ubuntu-studio
<ubuntu-studio> non riconosce win8
<ubuntu-studio> e fin qua ci siamo....perche' c'e' l' Uefi !!..giusto !>?
<glpiana> !uefi | ubuntu-studio
<ubot-it> ubuntu-studio: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ubuntu-studio> ...allora ho fatto una partizione di 30bg ..circa...
<ubuntu-studio> ..e sto cercando di installarlo li dentro
<ubuntu-studio> si si ....stavo leggendo...
<ubuntu-studio> ma e' piuttosto difficile per me !
<linuxfan> ragazzi
<linuxfan> mi serve una mano
<linuxfan> please
<ubuntu-studio> glpiana
<ubuntu-studio> /posso mandarti la schermata che mi e' uscita !?>??
<glpiana> !image | ubuntu-studio
<ubot-it> ubuntu-studio: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubuntu-studio> (..non ho fatto bene qlc.. ..lo swap per la precisione)
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> http://postimg.org/image/g6pmfwj7t/2b607bfa/
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, puoi per cortesia aprire un terminale e scrivere un comando?
<ubuntu-studio> certo!!
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, sudo fdisk -l           e lo metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntu-studio
<ubot-it> ubuntu-studio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668975/
<ubuntu-studio> ecco
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, le tue partizioni sembrano buttate a caso sul disco, tipo coi dadi
<ubuntu-studio> sarebbe da chiederlo all-Asus !!!!
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, quanta ram hai?
<ubuntu-studio> mi e' appena ritornato dall'assistenza
<ubuntu-studio> 4gb
<ubuntu-studio> cmq...era cosi anche appena comprato !!
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, puoi ridurre sda7 di un giga e farne la swap. però non potrai mandare il sistema in sospensione
<ubuntu-studio> enno.. ...l'altra volta non potevo mandarlo in ibernazione..
<ubuntu-studio> ...ora nemmeno in sospensione !! ...enno   >(
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, allora togli 4 giga ad sda7, ma ti rimarranno solo 24 giga per il sistema
<ubuntu-studio> no no....allora no grazie
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, che altro posso fare? ti do dei giga del mio disco? :D
<ubuntu-studio> ...davvero!! grazie per l'interessamento !!
<ubuntu-studio> hahhhhah
<glpiana> se non avessi le partizioni così strane potremmo magari fare altro
<ubuntu-studio> ....no dai ...trank... grazie !!!
<ubuntu-studio> ...cmq ..l'anno scorso ...ricordo che passammo un bel po di tempo con i tuoi colleghi..a "bestemmiare" ,,,per farcela
<ubuntu-studio> ...ma alla fine avevo win8 e UbStudio...Perfettamente coesistenti.. con SOLO 2 problemi
<ubuntu-studio> 1. non potevo ibernare...ma mica mi dava fastidio...Anzi!!
<ubuntu-studio> 2. per usare la wifi...dovevo mandarlo anche solo un attimo in standby...e al riavvio andava anche il wifi
<ubuntu-studio> ...mentre nel Grub..c'era il delirio di righe..tipo 6 o 7...ma win e ub funzionavano tranquillamente
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, e sempre in quei 30 giga era?
<ubuntu-studio> ...no, se nn ricordo male..feci una partizione da 23gb
<ubuntu-studio> ..o 20
<ubuntu-studio> ..cmq giu di li !!
<ubuntu-studio> (scusa le abbreviazioni)
<ubuntu-studio> XP
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, per dare 4 giga alla swap
<glpiana> fai la stessa cosa
<ubuntu-studio> >?
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, fai la partizione sda7 da 23 giga e il resto swap
<ubuntu-studio> scusa... ..allora, questa partizione che ho fatto di spazio libero...da 28,311
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, riducila a 23
<ubuntu-studio> ah...ok
<ubuntu-studio> tipo partizione  ??
<ubuntu-studio> logica?
<ubuntu-studio> o primaria
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, logica, per forza di cose
<ubuntu-studio> usare come >??
<ubuntu-studio> ext4 con jour... ?
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, ext4 direi
<ubuntu-studio> punto di mount
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<ubuntu-studio> solo sbarra ?!?
<glpiana> sì
<ubuntu-studio> ((..ti richiedo tutto per non sbagliare))
<ubuntu-studio> >)
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> sono rimasti 5311mb liberi
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, con quelli crei una partizione di swap
<ubuntu-studio> quindi...
<ubuntu-studio> primaria
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, no, sempre logica
<ubuntu-studio> inizio di qst spazio
<ubuntu-studio> ah si si ...scusa
<ubuntu-studio> e area di swap
<ubuntu-studio> giusto !??
<glpiana> sì
<ubuntu-studio> ok....fatto
<ubuntu-studio> e' rimasto lo spunto su formattare..sulla partizione di ext4..
<ubuntu-studio> ...e' dove istaller; Ub.Studio !??...right ?!
<glpiana> sì
<ubuntu-studio> ..procedo?!
<glpiana> direi di sì
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> yeaah... mi chiede il fusoorario
<ubuntu-studio> ...quindi sto tranquillo per win8... !?!
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, se non è stato modificato nulla da quando girava in precedenza stai tranquillo, altrimenti riguardati la guida di uefi
<ubuntu-studio> perfett...
<ubuntu-studio> THANKS !!!
<ubuntu-studio> ok...sto andando avanti con l'installazione
<ubuntu-studio> se non dovesse andare il wifi come l'altra volta !! (woooow s'è aggiustata anche la tastiera!!)
<ubuntu-studio> posso stressarti ancora !???
<ubuntu-studio> glpiana!?
<glpiana> ubuntu-studio, sì, se mi trovi ancora qui
<ubuntu-studio> :)
<aiyto> grazie risolto
<glpiana> aiyto, come?
<luca> salve a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04, all' avvio, dopo che si carica, al posto del login mi da schermo nero
<luca> fino a ieri funzionava perfettamente
<luca> ieri avevo abilitato l'accesso al robot con sudo sh -c ‘echo “greeter-show-manual-login=true” >> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conca
<luca> ora schermo nero, qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<jester-> luca: in pratica hai sminchiato lightdm
<jester-> luca: fai il contrario: “greeter-show-manual-login=false
<luca> come accedo al termine
<luca> se non si avvia il login?
<jester-> control-alt-F2 e vai in shell, ti autentichi e fai
<jester-> quindi sudo reboot
<luca> mi chiede login:
<luca> che devo inserire
<jester-> user e pass
<jester-> sudo sh -c ‘echo “greeter-show-manual-login=false” >> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conca
<luca> non mi fa autenticare, mi dice
<luca> LucaLumetti login:
<luca> inserisco username e password
<jester-> eh come si chiama il tuo user
<luca> si chiama LucaLumetti
<luca> ma dice che il login è errato..
<jester-> Lucameletti enter
<jester-> meti pass e enter
<luca> mi dice che sono errati...
<jester-> errato perchè metti il nome sbagliato
<luca> come robot riesco ad entrare
<luca> root*
<jester-> se non sei autenticato che cazzo centra root
<jester-> che root non c'è di default in ubuntu
<luca> se metto come username root
<luca> e come password la password
<luca> mi fa entrare da root
<jester-> luca: allora hai suer di nome root?
<jester-> user
<luca> si
<jester-> o invece di ubuntu hai il solito travo
<jester-> luca: va bene se auteentica proseghui
<luca> ho attivato il robot e se metto login: root
<luca> e la password, entro
<jester-> luca: spiega robot
<luca> root , scusa sono da telefono e mi corregge le parole
<jester-> luca: se sei autenticato root  o altro dai il comando
<luca> fatto, riavviato e sempre schermo nero
<jester-> luca: hai sminchiato altro, rivai in shell e dai sudo apt-get install gdm  e lo metti a default quando chiede
<jester-> è la conseguenza di seguire presunte guide da forum o gogol senza sapere cosa fanno
<luca> gdm che sarebbe?
<jester-> alternativa a lightdm
<luca> sempre un display manager?
<jester-> un login manager
<luca> ok
<luca> grazie per l'aiuto
<luca> non seguirò più niente su google ;)
<luca> aspetto che finisca e vedo se va
<jester-> se non va è altro
<luca> OK la schermata di login me l'ha data, diversa da quella di prima
<luca> OK funziona
<jester-> logico
<luca> grazie mille
<jester-> de nada
<luca> se voglio rimettere lightdm, come dovrei fare?
<jester-> luca: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conca  non esiste
<jester-> lo ha creato il comando del put
<luca> ah
<luca> ma per rimettere la schermata di login di prima, devo disinstallare lightdm(che l'ho sminchiato) e re installarlo?
<jester-> luca: quindi sudo rm /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conca
<luca> ok
<jester-> luca: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm e rimetti lightdm a default e provi
<luca> ok
<luca> OK va
<luca> grazie ancora
<luca> evitero' in futuro di sminchiare roba con comandi presi da internet
<jester-> luca: chiedi qui proma
<jester-> prima
<luca> si, grazie
<Lizard__> Buongiorno, sono da poco un utilizzatore di ubuntu 13.10 e ho un problema con l'audio sarò breve e spiegherò per punti
<Lizard__> - ho come player multimediale sm player e funzionava benissimo
<Lizard__> - ho provato a collegare il pc con un cavo HDMI alla tv nuova e poi i file che ho provato ad aprire erano muti, ho cercato di reinserire i codec manualmente ma senza successo
<Lizard__> - ho rimosso totalmente pulse audio e sm player e tutto quello che girava intorno ai nomi e reinstallato tutto
<Lizard__> - ora ho lo stesso problema di prima, come lo risolvo?
<jester-> Lizard__: pulse serve e installa pavucontrol che userai per settare l'uscita
<jester-> Lizard__: sempre che il driver video supporti il passaggio audio
<Lizard__> e scrivo da terminale sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<jester-> Lizard__: hai rimesso pusle?
<jester-> pulse*
<Lizard__> si
<Lizard__> ma non sm player
<jester-> bè userà quello di default
<jester-> che scheda video hai
<Lizard__> RADEON graphics HD6730M da 1 GB ma ho disintallato tutti i player di default
<jester-> Lizard__: non sono i player ma il canale in uscita che deve essere su hdmi
<Lizard__> ma devo mandare il comando al terminale? sudo apt-get install pavucontrol?
<jester-> o usi softcenter visto che col pensiero non funza
<Lizard__> fatto ma nella barra ubuntu desktop non appare il controllo audio
<jester-> Lizard__: devi aprirlo. è una gui
<jester-> Lizard__: avrai segato pure quello
<jester-> Lizard__: terminale e pavucontrol
<Lizard__> fatto
<jester-> non so cpme si aggiunge l'icona audio in ubuntu visto che uso kde
<jester-> Lizard__: uscita
<jester-> che c'è
<Lizard__> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Lizard__> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... Elaborazione dei trigger per menu... davide@davide-K52JT:~$ ^C davide@davide-K52JT:~$
<jester-> eh hai fatto?
<jester-> adesso scrivi pavucontrol e dai enter
<jester-> guarda nel canale uscite
<jester-> Lizard__: alla tv forse bisogna dire di usare hdmi come audio
<Lizard__> HDMI/Display port
<jester-> devi settare pure la tv
<jester-> metti hdmi a default e pure sulla tv
<Lizard__> si ok però ora il mio problema è che non riesco a riprodurre video sul pc. e non ho neppure più l'icona impostazioni di sistema
<jester-> !ripristino | Lizard__
<ubot-it> Lizard__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Lizard__> non si cancellano i file giusto?
<Lizard__> farò un backup comunque
<Lizard__> non si cancellano i file comunque? almeno a quanto dice la pagina
<jester-> backup male non fa
<Lizard__> ok grazie a tutti tornerò domani se trovo una connessione internet
<Elksplods> Salve c'è qualcuno esperto di sicurezza informatica di reti connessione ??
<jester-> !chat | Elksplods
<ubot-it> Elksplods: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Elksplods> Sono capre lì.
<jester-> allora lo siamo anche qui visto che 80% siano gli stessi
<Elksplods> jester sei bravo di sicurezza informatica?
<jester-> Elksplods: al momento non c'è nessuno o è impegnato col proprio lavoro, non sono epserto di sicurezza
<Elksplods> Ok -)
<jester-> Elksplods:  #linux-it c'è gente professional
<jester-> oppure #ubuntu-server
<fabio> sera
 * fra_dolcino saluta jester- 
<jester-> aiò fra_dolcino
<emmejey> buongiorno [19:31] <emmejey> ho ubuntu 13.10 con gnome [19:32] <emmejey> e ad ogni avvio mi dice che"è stato rilevato un errore" [19:32] <emmejey> senza dirmi quale [19:32] <emmejey> e spesso succede anche quando lo uso [19:32] <emmejey> come faccio a capire dove è il problema?
<cybernova> emmejey, apri il terminale e dai il comando: cat /var/log/boot.log
<cybernova> !pastebin | emmejey
<ubot-it> emmejey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PeppeN> salve ragazzi ho un problema..vlc non si apre più dopo che ho cambiato l'interfaccia dalle preferenze
<cybernova> PeppeN, da qualche errore?
<PeppeN> ha dato un'errore interno da inviare e poi più niente
<cybernova> PeppeN, ok allora da terminale dai: rm -Rf .config/vlc
<PeppeN> non mi da niente come risposta :/
<cybernova> PeppeN, è normale
<cybernova> PeppeN, lancia vlc
<PeppeN> ah ok
<PeppeN> si è riaperto ^_^ grazie
<cybernova> PeppeN, prego :)
<PeppeN> questa me la salvo non si sa mai smanettone come sono ^_^ grazie ancora ciao
<cybernova> ciao
<ProblemTuelks> #cisco
<claudio_369> ho installato lubuntu 14.04 LTS e non sento il suono
<claudio_369> ho battuto sul terminale alsaMixer
<claudio_369> come faccio a mettere l'immagine postata
<claudio_369> secondo voi come faccio ad attivare il suono oppure può essere un errore di programma scaricato
<claudio_369> nessuno sa come si può sbloccare il suono?
<pincopallino> ciao a tutti raga....mi ritrovo a dover installare ubuntu 14.04 a fianco di w7.. ho però 2 problemi: 1. da un'installazione precedente di ubuntu mi è rimasto nel mio, quando vado a selezionare il boot da cdrom, una voce "ubuntu" (e non capisco il perchè) 2. avviando da cdrom il live, quando vado a far partire l'installazione mi dice che windows non viene rilevato
<djpasracing> buona sera
<pincopallino> ciao djpasracing
<djpasracing> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con aircrack? o meglio potrebbe indirizzarmi da qualche altra parte? grazie in anticipo
<djpasracing> il problema e' che non riesco a settare in modalita mode
<djpasracing> ??
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-20
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Vinny> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<fabio_cc> !supporto | Vinny
<ubot-it> Vinny: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Vinny, qua solo supporto tecnico ubuntu
<nohant> Buongiorno a tutti. :) Avrei bisogno di un aiuto nel configurare Remmina, qualora fosse possibile.
<glpiana> nohant, che problemi incontri?
<cristian_c> !info remmina
<ubot-it> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 127 kB, installed size 362 kB
<nohant> forse sono stupido io, è che non riesco a trovare una manualistica abbastanza "chiara" riguardo al problema. IN pratica dopo averla installata e configurata per la connessione funziona tutto, solo che... ad ogni "connessione" avvia sessioni differenti, mi è impossibile usare una sessione sola :(
<nohant> sono stagista e mi sto avvicinando ai server, e in pratica bisogna poter accedere al desktop di questo data storage per poter avviare dei backup con filezilla dal desktop. Solo che se io avvio la sessione, avvio filezilla, chiudo la sessione.... poi non ci posso tornare sulla stessa, e quindi sulla macchina rimane filezilla che lavora, ma io che non posso controllarlo.
<cybernova> nohant, non dici il protocollo che tu stai utilizzando con remmina, e il sistema operativo del server
<nohant> lubuntu sia sul server che sui 3 client, scusami :(. Il protocollo utilizzato è RDP
<cybernova> nohant, e quando ti ricolleghi di filezilla non c'è traccia ma in realtà sta girando?
<nohant> Esatto. è come se mi aprisse una nuova sessione desktop, non facendomi più accedere a quella precedentemente aperta
<cybernova> nohant, come hai controllato che filezilla stava ancora girando?
<nohant> mi sono connesso con ssh e ho controllato i processi in funzione, filezilla era in funzione, oltre a questo ho controllato con etherape l'uso della banda da che ip proveniva, e il "server" stava scaricando. Ho sbagliato? non sono bravissimo ma sto cercaqndo di imparare e migliorare :(
<cybernova> nohant, non so se sia possibile riottenere la finestra di filezilla una volta che tu hai chiuso la sessione...se dalla nuova sessione rilanci filezilla te ne apre una nuova instanza?
<nohant> in pratica si. mi apre una seconda volta filezilla, (ma vale per qualsiasi applicazione questo procedimento) continuando a macinare il precedente avvio in background senza possibilità di controllo (Se non ovviamente il Kill da terminale)
<cybernova> nohant, sembra banale, ma a sto punto ti conviene non chiudere la sessione
<nohant> eh lo so, il problema è che se poi lascio la stazione client all'utente di turno, quello è capace di far saltare per aria tutto, ufficio e pianeta terra incluso :( Avete un programma da suggerire come alternativa a remmina? Da questo cliente, nonostante sia stagista ho totale libertà di sviluppo dell'ambiente, quindi le decisioni oeprative posso prenderle.
<cybernova> nohant, quando lasci la stazione premi ctr+alt+canc che poi per ritornare a lavorarci ti richiede la password e nessuno può così far danni
<nohant> eh, la ma la stazione da cui avvio i backup è effettivamente quella del cliente, sulla quale (dopo il mio avvio dei backup) lui lavora.  Il Firewall blocca qualsiasi altro pc che si connette (mio portatile incluso)
<fabio_cc> nohant, volendo al posto di remmina potrest usare ssh per accedere graficamente al server X del computer remoto
<fabio_cc> !ssh | nohant
<ubot-it> nohant: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<nohant> uh, ssh può anche creare una sessione grafica? non lo sapevo!
<fabio_cc> nohant, leggi "Usare un programma grafico sul computer remoto" nel wiki che ti ho linkato
<cybernova> nohant, non proprio una sessione grafica, l'interfaccia è sempre testuale ma le applicazioni che lanci sul server remoto vengono disegnate sul tuo pc client
<nohant> "ssh -X utenteremoto@computerremoto" questo comando, giusto?
<fabio_cc> esatto, non è proprio un desktop remoto
<cybernova> nohant, si
<fabio_cc> e non so se fa al caso tuo
<nohant> allora, la connessione funziona, ed entro. Solo che..mi sembra un ssh normale, ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<fabio_cc> nohant, prima di tutto hai seguito il wiki? prima devi abilitare le connessioni remote al server X
<fabio_cc> nohant, poi è una connessione normale
<fabio_cc> nohant, te lo ha appena detto cybernova
<fabio_cc> nohant, solo che se avvii una applicazione grafica, la visualizza sul tuo schermo
<cybernova> nohant, ora se lanci filezilla ti dovrebbe disegnare la finestra nel tuo display
<nohant> oh. si, mi ha lanciato filezilla come se fosse avviato dal client, è MEGAcomodo.
<nohant> Poi,  per "nascondere" filezilla?
<cybernova> nohant, eh per nasconderlo è sempre lo solita storia
<nohant> hmmm quindi il mio problema reale non è come usare l'interfaccia grafica sul server, ma come nasconderne il procedimento una volta avviata, se non ho capito male. (Anche se questo ssh -X è la cosa più comoda del pianeta, davvero)
<cybernova> nohant, potresti provare a spostare la finestra su di un altro workspace
<cybernova> oppure parlare con il cliente e dirgli semplicemente che filezilla non lo deve toccare
<nohant> come ho fatto a non pensarci D:  su 4 desktop, posso tenere il 4 per le operazioni varie.  é possibile mettere le password alle workspace?
<nohant> è un cliente del tipo "mi chiuda la finestra" e si alaza e chiude la finestra della stanza, tanto per capirci. (con molto rispetto.)
<cybernova> nohant, non credo si possa lockare un workspace purtroppo, non sarebbe affatto male
<fabio_cc> nohant, puoi provare una cosa
<fabio_cc> nohant, chiudi la sessione ssh, non so se il processo rimane attivo
<fabio_cc> nohant, poi rientra di nuovo con ssh -X
<nohant> posso provare in diretta se necessario, sono in sede
<fabio_cc> nohant, e prova a riportare in foreground filezilla con fg PID
<cybernova> fabio_cc, non credo funzioni, quando chiudi ssh manda nohup ai processi collegati alla sessione
<fabio_cc> nohant, dove PID è il pid del processo
<nohant> Ah. Quando avvio qualcosa da ssh -X, non posso chiudere la sessione, perchè rimane il processo in corso. Come la chiudo senza fare exit?
<fabio_cc> uhm allora probabilmente non va :D
<nohant> mi piaceva il piano u_ù
<nohant> uff è tutto così complicato. mi piace tantissimo ma è tutto complicato
<fabio_cc> stavo ipotizzando, in effetti non avevo provato
<cybernova> nohant, perchè comunque non hai lanciato il processo in background aggiungendogli in fondo alla riga di comando l' &
<nohant> ora siamo un pò oltre le mie conoscenze. cosa è " l' &" ?
<fabio_cc> serve per avviare un processo in background, quindi viene rilasciato il terminale
<nohant> quindi devo fare " filezilla l' & "  per lanciare filezilla e lasciare il terminale usabile?
<cybernova> nohant, aggiungendo & ad una riga di comando lanci appunto la riga di comando in background lasciandoti lavorare sulla shell
<cybernova> nohant, filezilla &
<nohant> oh. anche questo è comodissimo, potrò smetterla di usare 4/5 ssh alla volta D:
<cybernova> lol
<fabio_cc> lol³
<nohant> non scherzo. ora dovevo aprire 4/5 volte l'ssh per fare le cose D: con questo me ne basta uno
<nohant> scusatemi, se io faccio dal Client del mio "utente"  Alt, Ctrl, F1 e vado al pannello terminale, Lancio ssh -X , questo mi avvia la finestra video comunque?
<cybernova> nohant, potresti provare a fare una cosa, ma è solo un'ipotesi:
<cybernova> nohant, no
<cybernova> nohant, allora dopo esserti collegato con ssh al server, lancia nohup filezilla &
<cybernova> poi chiudi ssh e dovrebbe sparire anche la finestra di filezilla
<nohant> hem.
<nohant> filezilla mi rimane connesso ed aperto o_ò
<cybernova> nohant, anche chiudendo ssh?
<nohant> mi sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa. il comando nohup mi ha detto input ignorato
<cybernova> nohant, quello va bene
<nohant> allora, lancio il comando "nohup filezilla &"
<nohant> lui avvia filezilla, a me la shell non ridà però possibilità di comando, devo fare ctrl C per riaverla. altrimenti mi rimane sotto nohup
<cybernova> nohant, devi premere invio sulla shell poi
<nohant> okay, ho di nuovo la possibilità di dare comandi. Ho filezilla aperto, ora do exit, in modo che lasci l'ssh, giuto?
<cybernova> nohant, prova io non l'ho mai fatto non so se può funzionare
<nohant> mi rimane fermo su logout
<nohant> schiacciando invio va semplicemente a capo lasciando vuoto. mi piace un sacco fare questi esperimenti :D
<nohant> e ho ancora in basso filezilla (srv-001) aperto  e in funzione
<cybernova> nohant, mhm allora non credo funzioni purtroppo
<cybernova> nohant, niente ti tocca spostare la finestra in un altro workspace e sperare che il cliente non se ne accorga, non mi viene in mente altro
<nohant> beh è comunque meglio che perdere filezilla in giro
<nohant> e poi ho imparato il suffisso nohop,  &
<nohant> e questa fighissima cosa -X dopo ssh, che è tipo la cosa più comoda del mondo
<cybernova> nohant, ah ssh permette un sacco di cose, al suo interno il demone include anche un servizio come ftp, ma con la sicurezza di ssh
<cybernova> sftp
<cybernova> port forwarding ecc un sacco di cose carine
<nohant> *ç* io mi sono innamorato di linux da quando ho iniziato a farmi lo sbatti per diventare sistemista :( peccato sia finito lo stage e mi lascino a casuccia
<cybernova> nohant, non smettere mai di studiare, è un ambiente dinamico che cambia in continuazione
<cybernova> quello di linux
<nohant> posso porre un'altro quesito o vi ho importunato abbastanza?
<fabio_cc> nohant, chiedi pure
<nohant> visto che le "macchine " utilizzate qui sono tutte del 2002 + o - ho optato per lubuntu, solo che mi sono accorto tardi che nessuna macchina virtuale parte più
<nohant> sul server è presente virtualbox della oracle con l'estensione aggiornata, ma non lancia nessuna VM, dandomi un errore poco simpatico, che ora metto in paste
<nohant> Eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673977/   Anche dando il comando che mi chiede Li, mi esce un errore e mi rimanda ad un log, del quale non capisco nulla :(
<glpiana> nohant, basta che in un terminale della macchina che ti da sto errore scrivi: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<nohant> mi esce questa simpatica risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673997/
<aristides> Ciao, vorrei chiedervi una info, ho un hard disk esterno di 1 Tb. lo vedo come /dev/sdb ed ha una partizione alla fine che dice Unallocated 2,49 Mb e quella grande di 1 Tb NTFS con 369 Gb liberi, vorrei partizionarlo prendendo per esempio 300 Gb dalla partizione NTFS. con GParted, se vado sull'opzione Partition/resize non posso modificare questa partizione. Mi potreste dire per cortesia come potrei creare questa nuova partizione
<glpiana> nohant, cat /var/log/vbox-install.log
<danny_> buongiorno raga
<danny_> vorrei sapere un informazione
<danny_> vorrei installare in una partizione il sistema operativo windows
<danny_> quindi dividere in due partizione i due pc
<danny_> una che contiene ubuntu
<danny_> ed un altra windows
<danny_> devo partire dal boot?
<nohant> mi esce " /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: 334: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/build_in_tmp: not found"
<glpiana> !enter | danny_
<ubot-it> danny_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<danny_> sorr
<cristian_c> aristides, la ntfs è una partizione dati giusto?
<nohant> danny: devi preparare prima dil disco con ubuntu, si.  riduci le dimensioni occupate da ubuntu in totale, lasciando un TOT non allocato per windows, poi fai il boot con dentro il cd di windows come al solito per la installazione
<fabio_cc> !installazionione | danny_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fabio_cc> !installazione | danny_
<ubot-it> danny_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<danny_> scusate per l'ignoranza ma qui parla dell'installazione di ubuntu a windows a me servirebbe l'inverso
<glpiana> nohant, hai fatto copia e incolla dell'errore?
<nohant> l'ho messo prima, devo rimetterlo l'errore?
<glpiana> nohant, l'ho visto, ti chiedo se l'hai copiato a mano o se hai fatto copia e incolla
<nohant> copia e incolla
<glpiana> oki, un attimo
<fabio_cc> danny_, devi ridimensionare e poi installare windows, ma poi dovrai ripristinare il grub, perché non ti partirà più ubuntu
<nohant> (come mettete il nome di chi rispondete, davanti? )
<cristian_c> !tab | nohant
<ubot-it> nohant: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<nohant> (che cose comode. diventerò dipendente da questa chat)
<fabio_cc> lol
<glpiana> nohant, che virtualbox hai installato? quello dei repo o quello del sito oracle?
<danny_> si ma come si fa per ridimensionare ?? e che intendi per grub
<nohant> Sito oracle, scaricato stamattina assieme alla sua estensione, installato con Gdebi.
<glpiana> nohant, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<nohant> (vabbè capitemi, parlo di linux solo con il mio capo, e mi sono innamorato tipo subito :( poterne parlare con qualcuno è bellissimo)
<fabio_cc> !partizioni | aristides
<ubot-it> aristides: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<nohant> hem, posso chiederti di spiegarmi cosa fa quel comando? Lo faccio eh, ma per sapere cosa sto effettivamente facendo.  Sto controllando quali pacchetti sono installati sul pc con il nome o il riferimento virtualbox?
<nohant> glpiana:  :)
<nohant> glpiana:  ecco comunque il risultato dal comando che mi hai suggerito di utilizzare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7674042/
<glpiana> nohant, dpkg -l elenca i pacchetti, grep filtra per la parola successiva
<glpiana> nohant, non hai la versione di oracle. ripuliamo e installiamo quella corretta. seguimi comando per comando
<glpiana> nohant, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-source
<nohant> glpiana: perchè purge e non remove?
<glpiana> nohant, purghiamo, è meglio. non perdi i tuoi dati, sta tranquillo
<glpiana> nohant, poi quando temrina dai: wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.12/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.12-93733~Ubuntu~raring_i386.deb
<nohant> nono, non è che non mi fgidi xD è che sono comandi che non uso mai e voglio capire proprio cosa fanno/come funziona, sono semplicemente curioso :)
<glpiana> nohant, se usi remove ti rimangono le configurazioni (di cui quell'rc che vedi di fianco a virtualbox-4.3) con purge invece pulisci e disinfetti :)
<nohant> glpiana: so che sono pesante da aiutare perchè faccio mille domande :( scusami. è che mi piace un sacco e boh, è tutto nuovo (o quasi) e quindi con la curiosità che mi ritrovo vi bombardo. nel mentre sta scaricando
<nohant> glpiana: scaricato
<glpiana> nohant, il resto l'hai levato? ha finito di disinstallare?
<glpiana> nohant, sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-4.3_4.3.12-93733~Ubuntu~raring_i386.deb
<nohant> glpiana: sisi, ho aspettato la fine del purge prima di avviare wget.
<nohant> glpiana:  mi si blocca sul registro del kernel con DKMS
<glpiana> nohant, ti da errore o rimane lì fermo?
<glpiana> nohant, se resta fermo è normale, sta compilando il driver credo
<nohant> glpiana:  uh. alura aspetto ancora un pò u___ù
<nohant> glpiana:  ha fatto tutto
<glpiana> nohant, avvia virtualbox e vedi se va. poi installa le estensioni, che però dobbiamo ancora scaricare
<glpiana> nohant, wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.12/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.12-93733.vbox-extpack   oppure ci clicchi sopra e lo fai aprire da vbox direttamente
<nohant> glpiana: okay! ora si avvia :D
<nohant> glpiana: nunu, facciamo tutto da terminale che mi diverto un sacco
<glpiana> nohant, ma tanto devi comunque installare usando vbox
<nohant> glpiana:  anche tu hai ragione, sono un pirlotta =.=
<glpiana> lol
<nohant> glpiana:  uh, me la da attiva *ç*
<glpiana> nohant, oki, va bene lo stesso. vbox è a posto
<nohant> glpiana: posso offrirti un caffè come ringranziamento? :D
<glpiana> :)
<nohant> avrei altre millemila cose da chiedere, ma poi finireste per odiarmi ahahaha
<glpiana> nohant, il canale in cui sei è un canale di supporto. se hai bisogno di supporto sei nel posto giusto
<nohant> glpiana:  va bene :) è possibile impostare il Wake-on-lan su Lubuntu? Cioè, io non so manco come funzioni eh, ma sarebbe utilissimo per questo dannatocoso
<glpiana> nohant, non sono pratico, ma mi sa che non dipende da lubuntu, ma dal bios del pc
<nohant> glpiana:  okay! ultima cosa, il wget come funziona? posso usarlo per... tutto? in pratica, scarica il file dal link che io do?
<glpiana> nohant, guarda qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<glpiana> nohant, sì, ma per approfondire l'uso dai nel terminale: man wget     e... buona lettura :D
<nohant> glpiana: <3. Grazie mille. ho finito di romperti u_______ù vado a leggere il manuale di wget e di ssh, che oggi ho scoperto tipo un mondo nuovo
<nohant> glpiana:  sei stato gentilissimo, ti ringrazio per tutto il tempo dedicatomi e la pazienza! :) Buon lavoro/meriggio/qualsiasicosatuvoglia <3
<glpiana> anche a te
<nohant> glpiana:  funziona anche wake on lan! basta sono felice
<glpiana> :)
<nohant> glpiana: per inserire un processo automatico all'avvio, lo devo mettere dentro init.d o c'è qualche altro procedimento?
<nohant> glpiana: mi spiego meglio, pensavo di creare uno script in bash per update/upgrade che parta automatico all'avvio della macchina server, così da tenerla sempre aggiornata anche se io non accedo
<Francesco__> Emh
<Francesco__> qualcuno mi aiuta ho un problemino
<glpiana> Francesco__, tu comincia a esporlo
<Francesco__> Non mi ricordo come si mettono le domande sul forum
<Francesco__> potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Francesco__, non c'entriamo nulla col forum. prova su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Francesco__> ok grazie
<glpiana> nohant, sto pensando. ti converrebbe usare cron
<glpiana> nohant, wake up on lan
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> nohant, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<nohant> glpiana: scusami la risposta tardiva glpiana, ma...crontab non è quello che fa dei task a dati orari?
<glpiana> nohant, sì. tu invece vuoi che lo faccia solo all'avivo?
<glpiana> *avvio
<nohant> glpiana: non avevo pensato a crontab. lo uso gia per alcuni backup particolari o per alcune scansioni, (clamTk) in effetti può andare bene anche per gli aggiornamenti!
<cybernova> nohant, anche perchè di solito un server si tiene sempre acceso
<nohant> cybernova: eh si, ma alcune pmi preferiscono spegnerlo al venerdi prima di chiudere e riaccenderlo lunedì.  Quindi, ipoteticamente parlando, per non farli entrare nella stanza dove tengono quel server, potrei mettere un crontab con wakeonlan su un client ?
<cybernova> nohant, anche ma tieni conto che se l'autenticazione con ssh non viene fatta tramite chiavi rimani bloccato alla richiesta di immissione password
<nohant> so che sono domande al limite dell'assurdo e improbabile eh, ma sto cercando di capire bene come funzionano le cose.
<nohant> cybernova: per ssh ti riferisci al wakeonlan dentro crontab, giusto?
<cybernova> nohant, allora lo script va inserito nel crontab del server non del client
<nohant> cybernova: lo script per l'aggiornamento si, quello del wakeonlan No, però. o sbaglio?
<cybernova> nohant, certo quello del wol va inserito nel client
<nohant> cybernova:  ed è una idea così tanto pazza, quella che ho in mente?
<cybernova> però a questo punto un problema sorge, il firewall potrebbe bloccare il pacchetto inviato al server
<cybernova> non so come sia impostato il firewall, potrebbe essere settato per accettare in entrata solo traffico ssh
<nohant> cybernova:  D: vero
<nohant> cybernova:  andrò a leggere la manualistica di Endian per vedere cosa fa passare e cosa no, e se è possibile
<nohant> cybernova: beh però aspoetta, se ora il wakeonlan ha funzionato,  dovrebbe funzionare anche dopo, no?
<cybernova> nohant, se ora ha funzionato allora funziona, non ho letto l'intero log della conversazione prima
<nohant> cybernova:  okay sto diventando scemo davvero. il comando dal client, non è " sudo wakeonlan -i 192.168.142.18"
<cybernova> nohant, guarda nel manuale, io non lo utilizzo
<cybernova> man wakeonlan
<nohant> cybernova:  ho letto,l funziona col mac address non con l'indirizzo ip o_ò da terminale è sempre tutto più difficile
<cybernova> nohant, si essendo spento non ha un indirizzo ip il server
<cybernova> il client manda in broadcast il pacchetto che deve arrivare ad un determinato mac address
<nohant> cybernova: *facepalm atomico*
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao :)
<Loris_> Ciao A tutti, ho un piccolo problema con la funzione "mouse da tastiera" della sezione "accesso universale", la riesco ad attivare (su Ubuntu 14.04) ma il puntatore è lentissimo.... non esiste un modo per regolarne la velocità?
<Loris_> A parte passare a kubuntu ovviamente ;)
<parapappo> we rega
<parapappo> c'è un modo per installare i driver nvidia senza che mi si sfasci tutto il sistema? (domanda non ironica... ogni volta che lo faccio ho problemi...)
<parapappo> state tutti a guardà la partita? :(
<frezli> come faccio ad aggiungere l'icona di un programma nella barra a lato di ubuntu ??? sulla scrivania ci riesco ma sulla barra non capisco
<Zenyhooubbit> frezli: hai provato con il tasto desto sull'icona nel launcher e poi "blocca nel launcher"?
<Zenyhooubbit> mi sà che quì stanno tutti guardando  la giovine italia in rovina battuta dal costarica...
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao a tutti! si può installare java su ubuntu 12.04?
<Zenyhooubbit> stranamente sembra che sia in firefox che in chrome non è presente
<ugone> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Zenyhooubbit> grazie ugone
<ugone> :-)
<Zenyhooubbit> se ho ben capito la versione oracle java è complicata da installare
<Zenyhooubbit> cioè devo compilare io i pacchetti?
<frezli> openjdk 7 java dal software center
<Zenyhooubbit> ok grazie allora opto per quella
<jester-> sera
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-21
<akis24> giorno
<fabio_> giorno
<gabri> salve a tutti ho un problema su questa macchina, non fa gli aggiornamenti e con il wifi non si collega in rete, cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> gabri, quale ubuntu usi?
<gabri> cristian_c: come faccio a saperlo? nn lo trovo, è un pc di amici ma mi pare una versione vecchiotta
<cristian_c> gabri, se è vecchiotta, non è più supportata
<cristian_c> gabri, e quindi di conviene usarne una nuova
<cristian_c> o comunque ancora supportata
<fabio_cc> gabri, comunque lsb_release -a
<fabio_cc> nel terminale
<gabri> cristian_c: 12.04
<gabri> cristian_c: nemmeno troppo vecchia
<cristian_c> gabri, la 12.04 va bene
<cristian_c> è una lts
<cristian_c> gabri, cat /etc/issue
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<gabri> cristian_c: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gabri, ma non fai gli aggiornamenti perché non sei collegato in wifi o per altri motivi?
<gabri> cristian_c: sono collegato via cavo, ma comunqe non fa gli aggiornamenti, penso si sia perso qualche file di sistema
<cristian_c> gabri, in che senso 'perso'?
<gabri> cristian_c: non ho idea, è solo un mio sospetto
<cristian_c> gabri, spiegati
<gabri> cristian_c: mi sono accorto adesso che ha fatto gli aggiornamenti, ma non caricava la barra di avanzamento, oadesso mi chiede di riavviare, quindi chiudo e mi ricollego
<gabri> cristian_c: torno subito
<Fly80> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Fly80
<ubot-it> Fly80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Fly80> ho visto su internet che c'è la possibilità, almeno sulle vecchie versioni di ubuntu, di fare in modo tale da configurare il mouse come left-handed mentre il touchpad come right-handed
<Fly80> sapete dirmi come fare sul 14.04?
<akis24> Fly80:  vedi qui che dicono  http://askubuntu.com/questions/151819/how-do-i-swap-mouse-buttons-to-be-left-handed-from-the-terminal
<Fly80> akis24, qui però parla di scambiare il left con il right
<Fly80> ogni volta
<Fly80> pensi sia questa la strada migliore?
<Fly80> pensavo ci fosse la possibilità di una doppia configurazione
<akis24> Fly80:  una alla volta suppongo due insieme non credo proprio
<gabri> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il pc, non si collega trammite wifi, cosa posso fare
<Fly80> akis24, è pur vero che io quando stacco il mouse il touchpad si attiva
<cristian_c> gabri, l'avevi detto anche  prima, lol
<Fly80> però vorrei che fosse già configurato
<akis24> Fly80: evidentemente non è come desideri tu
<gabri> cristian_c:mi ha fatto gli aggiornamenti mA  NON si collega ancora con il wifi
<akis24> Fly80: prova a vedere dal menu impostazioni setting  magari trovi li come cambiare le impostazioni del mouse
<Fly80> akis24, qualcuno nelle versioni precedenti lo ha fatto però: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746468
<pigeta> giorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pigeta> vorrei usare net per monitorare la connessione e il traffico dati
<pigeta> solo che non so il nome della periferica
<akis24> Fly80: io uso xubuntu e li ho la possibilita' di cambiare le impostazioni del mouse con facilita' sulla tua distro non saprei
<pigeta> se fosse una wireless sarebbe wlan0,se fosse cavo eth0
<Fly80> akis24, certo che le impostazioni del mouse posso cambiarle facilmente, ma non è quello il punto
<pigeta> ma siccome ho una chiavetta usb non so che mettere
<Fly80> non è possibile che io debba cambiare ogni volta le impostazione quando passo dal mouse al touchpad
<pigeta> suggerimenti
<pigeta> ?
<fabio_cc> pigeta, forse ppp0
<fabio_cc> pigeta, ifconfig -a
<Fly80> solo perché il touchpad prende il click come se fosse il bottone secondario... :(
<pigeta> ppp0
<cristian_c> gabri, che wifi hai?
<gabri> cristian_c: integrato nel pc
<pigeta> eth0,lo,ppp0,wlan0,wwan0
<cristian_c> gabri, ok, ma quale?
<gabri> cristian_c: non so!? dimmi cosa devo guardare
<fabio_cc> pigeta, ppp0 è la chiavetta usb
<fabio_cc> pigeta, però non sono sicuro, posta tutto l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> pigeta, il comando è ifconfig -a
<pigeta> si si ora è ok
<cristian_c> gabri, apri un terminale
<fabio_cc> Fly80, prova synaptiks, magari ti permette di configurarli separatamente, non ne sono sicuro
<gabri> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> Fly80, hai installato gpointing-device-settings?
<cristian_c> gabri, digita: lshw -C network
<Fly80> cristian_c, non saprei, posso controllare
<cristian_c> gabri, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> Fly80, controlla se il pacchetto è installato
<Fly80> cos'è un tool pavanzato per la configurazione?
<cristian_c> Fly80, è una semplice gui
<cristian_c> Fly80, ma usi unity?
<Fly80> sì
<cristian_c> Fly80, posta una schermata del tool che usi attualmente
<gabri> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7679102/
<fabio_cc> Fly80, ritiro, ho notato che synaptiks è per kde
<Fly80> uso touchpad-indicator per disabilitare il touchpad
<cristian_c>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c> uhm, sempre broadcom
<Fly80> quando il mouse non è attavvato
<cristian_c> !broadcom | gabri
<ubot-it> gabri: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Fly80> mentre la confgurazione è quella base di unity nei system settings
<cristian_c> Fly80, non sto parlando dell'indicatore nella barra di notifica
<cristian_c> ma del tool per gestire il mouse
<cristian_c> o il touchpad
<Fly80> quel tool è installato comq
<cristian_c> Fly80, aprilo
<Fly80> aperto, ma non vedo configurazione per left o right
<cristian_c> Fly80, posta schermata
<cristian_c> Fly80, altrimenti dovrai fare da riga di comando
<Fly80> mom che la posto
<Fly80> il pastebin per le immagii qual è?
<fabio_cc> !image | Fly80
<ubot-it> Fly80: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Fly80, ma perché vuoi impostare mouse in un modo e touchpad nell'altro
<cristian_c> sei mancino destro?
<fabio_cc> lol
<ExPBoy> ambidestro
<cristian_c> uh
<ExPBoy> con una mano usa iol mouse e con l'altra il touch
<Fly80> ecco: http://postimg.org/image/aspowduzt/
<Fly80> cristian_c, nche perché il touchpad è buggato quando il mouse è configurato come left
<cristian_c> Fly80, ma li devi usare assieme?
<Fly80> no
<Fly80> ma quando si scollega il mouse, il touchpad dev'essere configurato bene
<Fly80> non devo stare sempre a cambiarlo
<cristian_c> Fly80, hai guardato le altre schede oltre a General?
<Fly80> sì
<cristian_c> mah
<Fly80> puoi provare a vedere l'effetto che fa se metti il mouse left handed e provi a usare il touchpad
<Fly80> se tocchi il pad lui ti prende il click come tasto secondario
<cristian_c> Fly80, ma scusa, ma come fai a impostarlo se dici che non c'è l'opzione?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Fly80> ...
<Fly80> se imposto il mouse a left handed
<Fly80> lui configura tutti i dispositivi di input
<pigeta> però non mi dice quanti dati ho usato
<Fly80> difatti l'icona in system setting si chiama "mouse & tocuhpad"
<cristian_c> Fly80, ma perché devi usare il touchpad in un modo e il mouse in un altro?
<Fly80> mi sembra di averlo spiegato: quando uso il mouse per mancini e lo disconetto il touchpad rimane configurato per mancini
<Fly80> tutto ok, se non fosse che il touchpad non funziona!
<gabri> cristian_c: scusa ho letto tutto ma non riesco a selezionare l'applicazione quando clicco sul firmware
<Fly80> funziona male
<Fly80> prende il click al contrario
<Fly80> cosa che non dovrebbe fare
<cristian_c> gabri, quale applicazione?
<cristian_c> gabri, segnala il punto esatto della guida
<Fly80> non ha senso che io faccio il tap sul touchpad e lo prende come se fosse il tasto secondario, capisci?
<cristian_c> Fly80, quindi il problema è essenzialmente nel touchpad, a prescindere?
<pigeta> a me serve un software che mi tenga d'occhio il traffico rete usato
<Fly80> cristian_c, sì
<gabri> cristian_c: come faccio a segnalarla?
<cristian_c> Fly80, allora dovresti risolvere prima quello, invece di pensare al mouse
<Fly80> è solo nel touchpad, vorrei configurarlo come se fosse per destro, fninché non risolvono questo problema
<fabio_cc> pigeta, ti può interessare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ntop
<cristian_c> !broadcom | gabri
<ubot-it> gabri: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Fly80> cristian_c, e infatti sto cercando di configurarlo definitivamente come right-handed lasciando il mouse come left
<cristian_c> lascia perdere il mouse, concentrati sul touchpad
<Fly80> visto che hanno lasciato questo bug nella configurazione del touchpad
<Fly80> ...
<Fly80> me l'hai già detto
<cristian_c> Fly80, stai facendo confusione
<cristian_c> un problema alla volta
<cristian_c> gabri, spiega cosa stai esattamente facendo della guida linkata
<cristian_c> Fly80, allora, ricapitoliamo
<Fly80> cristian_c, ma di che parli? io ho tutto chiaro, sei tu che mi sembra che non hai chiaro il mio problema, evidentemente mi sono spiegato male
<cristian_c> eh, sì
<cristian_c> ti sei spiegato male
<gabri> cristian_c:  sto seguendo la giuda e installando passo passo,
<Fly80> sarà. te lo ripeto
<cristian_c> gabri, ok, a che punto sei?
<cristian_c> Fly80, ripeti
<gabri> cristian_c: testo il dirver ora
<cristian_c> sei mancino?
<Fly80> normalmente uso un mouse per mancini
<Fly80> yes
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bene
<Fly80> e quando è collegato è tuttttto ok
<cristian_c> gabri, stai andando avanti?
<cristian_c> Fly80, quindi agisci sulle impostazioni del mouse per impostarlo come mancino, giusto?
<Fly80> il touchpad è disabilitato e non mi serve in quel caso
<gabri> cristian_c: inserendo le stringhe per il test non funziona nulla
<Fly80> cristian_c, è il default del mio sistema
<cristian_c> gabri, quali stringhe?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gabri
<ubot-it> gabri: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Fly80> una cosa che si fa dai primordi dei sistemi operativi
<gabri> cristian_c: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<Fly80> quindi sì, ho agito una volta sola durante l'installazione del istema
<gabri> cristian_c: non risponde
<Fly80> e ho messo "left-handed"
<cristian_c> Fly80, ok, lascia perdere la storia
<Fly80> fin qui tutto chiaro?
<cristian_c> sì, fin qui ci ero arrivato
<Fly80> benissimo
<cristian_c> Fly80, quindi , quando usi il touchpad te lo ritrovi automaticamente in configurazione mancino
<cristian_c> non volendo
<cristian_c> giusto?
<Fly80> oh, bene
<Fly80> mi hai anticipato
<Fly80> esatto
<gabri> cristian_c:  ubuntu 12.04 interfaccia non lo so, non si collega trammite wifi ma solo via cavo
<Fly80> nulla vieta di andare nella configurazione dei system setting e mettere right-handed
<Fly80> usarlo così
<Fly80> e poi rimettere left-handed prima di riattaccare il mouse
<Fly80> ma mi sembra una cosa un po' farraginosa, non pensi?
<gabri> cristian_c: seguendo la guida, e installando i driver, non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> Fly80, beh, sì
<cristian_c> hai ragione
<Fly80> ecco
<ExPBoy> \o/
<pigeta> Fabio_cc ok ma per sapere il traffico che se ne sta andando ora sono dentro sulla pagina web
<cristian_c> <gabri> cristian_c: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<cristian_c> controllo
<Fly80> questo è il problema, quindi ora devo capire come fare per distinguere le due configurazioni
<Fly80> e a quel punto dovrei aver fatto
<cristian_c> Fly80, un attimo, forse potresti risolvere
<cristian_c> da riga di comando
<cristian_c> o tramite xinput o synclient
<Fly80> in che modo?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Fly80> ho fatto un xinput list per vedere l'id del touchpad, che è 11 credo
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> Fly80, devi perlomeno controllare doc o man
<cristian_c> gabri, va beh, ma tu hai riavviato, almeno?
<cristian_c> il pc, intendo
<cristian_c> Fly80, il link di akis ti ha fornito info?
<fabio_cc> pigeta, guarda che il traffico in entrata e in uscita da una interfaccia (in questo caso ppp0) te lo da anche infconfig
<Fly80> quel link indicava solo come cambiare di volta in volta la config
<fabio_cc> *ifconfig
<Fly80> da linea di comando
<cristian_c> Fly80, al limite, si potebbe automatizzare
<Fly80> um
<cristian_c> Fly80, ma forse è meglio prima controllare se c'è opzione in xinput/synclient
<Fly80> sì
<pigeta> fabio_cc mi da il traffico totale?
<fabio_cc> pigeta, byte RX e byte TX
<fabio_cc> pigeta, dall'avvio del sistema
<cristian_c> Fly80, sto guardando
<Fly80> cristian_c, ho visto l'opzione nel man di xinput
<pigeta> si si ok
<pigeta> tnx
<fabio_cc> pigeta, prego
<Fly80> dovrebbe essere la button-map
<pigeta> si potrebbe integrare a pannello per tenere sott'occhio senza dare il comando ogni volta?
<Fly80> tipo xinput --set-button-map <id> 3 2 1
<Fly80> in questo modo praticamente dovrebbe invertire i tasti
<Fly80> cristian_c, questa è la mia lista di xinput: http://pastebin.com/QSCaHDU4
<Fly80> non so se sia l'11 o il 13
<cristian_c> Fly80, penso che potresti provare con /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<cristian_c> ma non sono sicuro
<fabio_cc> Fly80, per sapere l'id dai il comando xinput
<fabio_cc> Fly80, leggi l'id corrispondente a SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<Fly80> fabio_cc, se vedi la lista che ho pastato però ce ne sono due con scritto touchpad
<fabio_cc> Fly80,  non l'avevo vista
<Fly80> secondo te quale sarà?
<fabio_cc> Fly80, nel mio caso ho solo SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, è strano che tu ne abbia due
<cristian_c> Fly80, il fatto di xinput/synclient è che potrebbe avere lo stesso effetto di gpointing device settings
<cristian_c> nel senso che appena colleghi il mouse potresti ritrovarti nella stessa situazione di ora
<Fly80> cristian_c, però in teoria dovrebbe dstinguerli
<cristian_c> cioè configurazione globale
<cristian_c> Fly80, non lo so
<Fly80> potrei provare a mettere il mouse e verificare che l'id sia diverso
<cristian_c> Fly80, ma l'id non è permanente credo
<cristian_c> può variare
<Fly80> azz
<Fly80> sicuro??
<cristian_c> non lo so
<cristian_c> è un'ìpotesi, mai provato
<Fly80> attaccato il mouse: ⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Fly80> sembra avere un id diverso
<Fly80> nel caso dovessero avere sempre lo stesso id
<Fly80> si potrebbe settare la configurazione al boot
<Fly80> tramite script
<Fly80> va, ci provo
<Fly80> vediamo intanto se funziona il button map
<Fly80> provo sul 13
<cristian_c> Fly80, si potrenbbe fare qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> ma vorrei fare anche delle prove
<Fly80> oh ha funzionato
<cristian_c> bene
<Fly80> ora se facio tap sul touchpad
<Fly80> non apre più il menu secondario
<cristian_c> Fly80, quindi hai due impostazioni separate per touchpad e mouse?
<Fly80> aspetta
<Fly80> ora verifico
<cristian_c> eh
<Fly80> rimetto il mouse
<cristian_c> quello devi provare
<Fly80> eheh non si sa mai
<Fly80> sì
<Fly80> funge
<cristian_c> ok
<Fly80> fin qui tutto ok
<cristian_c> perfetto, buono a sapersi
<Fly80> la cosa da capire è se quel comando è permanente o meno
<cristian_c> quindi hai ritrovato il mancino sul mouse, dopo che avevi impostato il destro sul touchpad
<cristian_c> ?
<Fly80> sì
<cristian_c> Fly80, da quel che so, dovrebbe conservare le modifiche
<cristian_c> ho letto che invece shmconfig non lo fa, in pratica  modifiche al volo
<Fly80> allora è tutto risolto con una linea di comando :P
<cristian_c> Fly80, fai una cosa
<Fly80> riavvio
<cristian_c> riavvia e vedi se ha conservato
<Fly80> eheheh
<cristian_c> Fly80, controlla anche l'id con xinput
<Fly80> sì
<Fly80> dai, riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<Fly80> grazie intanto peril supporto :)
<Fly80> no
<cristian_c> Fly80, ok
<cristian_c> allora metodo facile
<Fly80> non è permanente
<Fly80> gli id sono gli stessi
<cristian_c> 'quick & dirty'
<cristian_c> Fly80, quali comandi hai utilizzato per aggiustare?
<cristian_c> esattamente
<cristian_c> quelli digitati
<Fly80> solo xinput
<Fly80> sì
<cristian_c> Fly80, _esattamente_
<Fly80>  xinput --set-button-map 13 3 2 1
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> Fly80, io farei una cosa un po' più precisa
<Fly80> lo metto in un sh?
<cristian_c> Fly80, il 13 che cos'è?
<cristian_c> Fly80, no
<Fly80> l'id del device
<cristian_c> Fly80, quale?
<Fly80> quello che diceva fabio_cc
<cristian_c> il mouse?
<fabio_cc> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                    id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
<cristian_c> ok
<Fly80> quello
<cristian_c> fabio_cc, grazie :)
<fabio_cc> prego :)
<cristian_c> Fly80, io invece dell'id numerico
<cristian_c> userei l'id stringa
<cristian_c> nel caso cambiasse il numero di id
<Fly80> si può usare nel set?
<cristian_c> quindi "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<cristian_c> certo
<Fly80>  xinput --set-button-map "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" 3 2 1
<Fly80> così?
<cristian_c> aspé
<cristian_c> controllo
<cristian_c> Fly80, fai una provo al volo
<cristian_c> per vedere se funge in diretta
<cristian_c> con la stringa
<Fly80> provo
<cristian_c> (io usavo la stringa, ma non ricordo se esattamente nello stesso modo
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/405073/making-the-xinput-set-button-map-changes-permanent
<Fly80> sì
<cristian_c> lol
<Fly80> ha funzionato
<cristian_c> Fly80, ok
<cristian_c> allora digita
<cristian_c> Fly80, sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Fly80> uso nano, mi piace di più
<cristian_c> questo è un esempio, intanto:  xinput set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" 121 0
<Fly80> ci sono
<cristian_c> Fly80, hai aperto il file?
<Fly80> sì
<cristian_c> Fly80, posta il contenuto
<Fly80> tutti commenti e poi exit 0
<Fly80> prima di exit metto il comando
<Fly80> che dici?
<cristian_c> Fly80, sì
<cristian_c> ma potrebbe non bastare
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> xinput --set-button-map "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" 3 2 1
<Fly80> sì
<Fly80> messo quello
<cristian_c> Fly80, fai un tentativo
<cristian_c> salva il file
<cristian_c> al limite poi si cambia
<cristian_c> se non fungesse
<Fly80> ok
<Fly80> salvato
<Fly80> provo a riavviare di nuovo
<cristian_c> da quel che leggo , non dovrebbe dare controindicazioni
<Fly80> ho visto che lì hanno usato un fle con la configurazione a parte
<Fly80> ma secondo me non serve in questo caso
<Fly80> proviamo
<cristian_c> Fly80, infatti dipende
<Fly80> non va ancora
<Fly80> il comando è corretto, l'ho riprovato
<Fly80> e va
<cristian_c> sì, certo
<cristian_c> DISPLAY=:0  xinput set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" 121 0
<cristian_c> Fly80, sostituisci con questo
<cristian_c> Fly80, oppure mi è venuto un dubbio
<Fly80> aspetta
<cristian_c> ma prima prova così
<Fly80> voglio provare con la gui "startup application"
<Fly80> c'è possibilità di inserire u comandon
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Fly80, forse hai ragione
<Fly80> in unity: startup applications
<cristian_c> Fly80, infatti, avevo il dubbio
<Fly80> provo
<cristian_c> Fly80, nel senso, che il comando potrebbe essere stato eseguito troppo presto nel boot
<cristian_c> o si risolve con uno sleep
<cristian_c> oppure puoi provare con la gui che dovrebbe eseguirli successivamente
<cristian_c> ad esempio, con la mia scheda audio, ho usato uno sleep, se ricordo bene
<cristian_c> per disattivare il canale esterno della vecchia scheda audio e quindi far fungere gli altoparlanti
<cristian_c> :P
<Fly80> vediamo se così va
<Fly80> :)
<cristian_c> ok
<Fly80> ora è okey
<Fly80> :)
<cristian_c> Fly80, bene
<cristian_c> Fly80, quindi, hai inserito semplicemente:
<cristian_c> xinput --set-button-map "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" 3 2 1
<Fly80> yes
<cristian_c> in applicazioni d'avvio?
<Fly80> sì :)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Fly80, hai rimosso il comando da rc.local?
<Fly80> sì
<cristian_c> e funge?
<cristian_c> ok
<Fly80> yes
<Fly80> ottimo, almeno quando attivo il touchpad non devo impiccarmi
<Fly80> solo che usandolo con la destra il touchpad, è normale che il tasto di sinistra sia il secondario?
<Fly80> mi sa che la combinazione 3 2 1 può essere diversa o forse ha più tasti
<fabio_cc> Fly80, il touchpad con impostazione destra dovrebbe avere il primario a sinistra
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Fly80, forse l'hai impostato mancino?
<Fly80> ho messo 3 2 1
<cristian_c> uhm
<Fly80> non so come li imposta rispetto al default
<cristian_c> allora non hai cambiato niente
<cristian_c> Fly80, ma prima com'era?
<Fly80> no no, cambia
<cristian_c> ?
<fabio_cc> Fly80, --set-button-map device map_button_1 [map_button_2 [...]]
<fabio_cc>                Change the button mapping of device. The buttons are specified in physical order (starting with button 1) and are  mapped  to  the  logical
<fabio_cc>                button provided. 0 disables a button. The default button mapping for a device is 1 2 3 4 5 6 etc.
<Fly80> prima il tasto tap sul pad apriva il secondario
<Fly80> ora no
<fabio_cc> Fly80, cosi lo hai messo mancino
<Fly80> allora devo fare in modo tale solo che il tasto "cetrale" non faccia il tasto secondario
<cristian_c> centrale?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Fly80, comunque , guarda la doc
<fabio_cc> Fly80, stai ipotizzando che il centrale sia il tap sul pad?
<cristian_c> e regolati di conseguenza
<Fly80> fabio_cc, ho ipotizzato sì
<Fly80> aspetta, ora vi dico nella conf 1 2 3 come si comporta
<fabio_cc> Fly80, può essere, fai delle prove al volo, 123 è lo standard (destro)
<Fly80> allora, sì, in pratica avete ragione sui tasti in basso
<Fly80> ma il tap fa il contrario
<Fly80> apre il secondario
<cristian_c> Fly80, allora, regola anche quello
<cristian_c> ci sono opzioni anche per il tap
<Fly80> ah sì? nell'xinput?
<Fly80> azzo, allora è quello
<cristian_c> Fly80, certo
<cristian_c> ?
<Fly80> cerco
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Fly80, usa xinput list-props
<Fly80> io pensavo che il problema derivasse dalla conf left-handed
<cristian_c> lol
<Fly80> cristian_c, fabio_cc 	Synaptics Tap Action (302):	2, 3, 0, 0, 3, 1, 0
<Fly80> questa?
<cristian_c> Fly80, non ho modo di provare adesso
<cristian_c> fai prove al volo
<cristian_c> da terminale
<Fly80> non vedo come settarla
<cristian_c> Fly80, mi pare con set-prop
<cristian_c> ma controlla anche il man di xinput
<fabio_cc> Fly80, --set-prop [--type=atom|float|int] [--format=8|16|32] device property value [...]
<fabio_cc>                Set the property to the given value(s).  If not specified, the format and type of the property are left as-is.  The  arguments  are  inter‐
<fabio_cc>                preted according to the property type.
<fabio_cc> !rtfm
<ubot-it> rtfm is Read The Fucking Manual => http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rtfm
<fabio_cc> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Fly80> non l'avevo trovata, pensavo fosse tipo il set buttonmap
<Fly80> ok
<cristian_c> boh, non so se c'è l'analogo
<cristian_c> non è che io abbia fatto mai chissà quali prove con xinput, non avendone necessità
<Fly80> ora vado a pranzo, provo dopo :)
<fabio_cc> idem
<Fly80> grazie a dopo
<Fly80> ciao ciao
<fabio_cc> buon pranzo Fly80, a pancia piena si ragiona meglio :)
<Franco> Ciao a tutti, avrei un problema con Ubuntu 14.04LTS.
<Franco> Spesso, non riesco a vedere delle cartelle che so di avere
<Franco> e se ci accedo tramite terminale, riesco ad accedervi
<Franco> Qualcuno ne conosce il motivo?
<ExPBoy> Franco: fai un esempio
<fabio_cc> Franco, spiega meglio
<ExPBoy> eh
<Franco> ho una cartella di un gioco dentro Home e, se vado su home tramite il menu' risorse, non vedo graficamente la cartella.
<Franco> se pero' dal gioco, chiedo di aprirmi la cartella, me la apre e vedo tutto
<ugone> Franco, il nome della cartella ha un . davanti?
<ExPBoy> menù risorse?
<Franco> si
<fabio_cc> Franco, se quando sei un nautilis premi ctrl+h la vedi?
<fabio_cc> *in
<Franco> non ci ho provato
<ExPBoy> le cartelle con .davanti sono nascoste
<ExPBoy> prova e la vedrai
<fabio_cc> *nautilus
<Franco> si la vedo
<ExPBoy> bene
<Franco> grazie
<fabio_cc> Franco, quindi ha un . davanti, come ti hanno spiegato ugone e ExPBoy
<Borgo_> installo ubuntu con il live cd quando schiaccio installa ubuntu esce lo schermo nero con la scritta nessun segnale come si risolve ??
<Borgo_> ce qualcuno ?
<fabio_cc> Borgo_, nessun segnale è una scritta che ti da il monitor come se avessi spento il pc o staccato il cavo video?
<ExPBoy> Borgo_: controllata la iso?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Borgo_> tutt'ok
<ExPBoy> ?
<Borgo_> la iso è tutt'ok
<ExPBoy> allora è come dice fabio_cc
<ExPBoy> controlla il collegamento del monitor
<Borgo_> controllato me lo fa anche con altri live cd di altri os tipo backtrack o backbox stessa ed identica cosa con windows 7 non lo fa
<ExPBoy> strano
<ExPBoy> che scheda video hai?
<fabio_cc> Borgo_, potrebbe essere un problema di risconoscimento della scheda grafica
<fabio_cc> ExPBoy, mi hai anticipato :D
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> ho vinto qualcosa?
<fabio_cc> no lol
<Borgo_> e se è un problema di scheda video come faccio ??
<fabio_cc> Borgo_, intanto rispondi lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> che scheda video hai?
<fabio_cc> Borgo_, il modello preciso, se non lo sai avvia da live e dai il comando lspci | grep -i vga
<Borgo_> non lo so è una porcheria di scheda video in prestazioni in windows 7 mi da 5,5 sulla scheda video
<ExPBoy> non ci importa sta cosa
<Borgo_> era per dare un idea
<ExPBoy> eh ma non da nessuna idea fai come ti ha detto fabio_cc
<Borgo_> il comando quando avvio dal live lo do do con f6 e poi digito ?
<fabio_cc> Borgo_, no scegli "prova ubuntu"
<ExPBoy> ma no vai su prova ubuntu poi apri un terminale e dai il comando
<ExPBoy> 1-1
<fabio_cc> Borgo_, sperando che cosi non ti dia lo stesso problema dell'installazione
<fabio_cc> ExPBoy, :)
<Borgo_> se faccio prova ubuntu.... esce lo schermo nero con un trattino che lampeggia poi di nuovo schermo nero e nessun segnale :/
<fabio_cc> cvd
<ExPBoy> amen
<fabio_cc> Borgo_, è un portatile?
<Borgo_> no fisso
<fabio_cc> Borgo_, possibile che non sai il modello della tua scheda video
<ExPBoy> anziano?
<Borgo_> no
<Borgo_> solo che è cosi schifosa che non voglio nemmeno saperlo
<ExPBoy> e allora io non so come aiutarti
<Borgo_> aspetta apro il pc e ti dico un minuto di tempo se riesco
<ExPBoy> e la miseria
<ExPBoy> vai in win e la vedi
<ExPBoy> gestione periferiche mi sembra
<ExPBoy> o roba simile
<Borgo_> Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT
<ExPBoy> Borgo_: naturalmente sei in win ora giusato?
<ExPBoy> *giusto?
<Borgo_> si ora sono con win
<Borgo_> win a me va a 64 bit ... ho scaricato entrambe le versioni di ubuntu 14.04 a 32 e a 64 ma tutte e due fanno la stessa cosa dello schermo
<ExPBoy> Borgo_: quando avvii da dvd premi F6 e setta nomodeset
<ExPBoy> e vedi se poi parte
<Borgo_> sempre quando esce installa ubuntu e roba varia ?? giusto?
<ExPBoy> all'inizio quando ti compare lo schermo nero con l'omino in basso
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Borgo_> premo gia f6 ?? apposto e se invece non funzionasse ?
<ExPBoy> eh se non provi
<Borgo_> provo ora ciao e grazie
<ExPBoy> leggi la guida che ti ho linkato
<Borgo_> si contaci grazie :)
<ExPBoy> prego
<epizefiri> Buongiorno, ho un lenovo thinkpad con una "Displayport" e una VGA. Vorrei attaccare due monitor, secondo voi è possibile usare la VGA e la Displayport insieme? o una preclude l'altra?
<Fly80> eccomi di nuovo
<Fly80> non riesco a cambiare il comportamento di questo tap action
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<maxpri> Buongiorno. I programmi non si collega ad Internet con Wine in Ubuntu 14.04 amd64. Capita anche a voi? Qualche idea su come risolvere il problema? Grazie.
<jester-> maxpri: wine è un palliativo
<krabador> "i programmi"?
<maxpri> Si, vero: wine non è il massimo.
<jester-> roba winz meglio usarla su winz
<jester-> maxpri: molto meglio installa re winz7 in virtual machine tipo virtualbox
<maxpri> Per essere più preciso, quello che mi serve (logmein client) si avvia con wine ma mi segnala che il computer è offline.
<jester-> e non tutto è wine compatibile
<maxpri> Stesso problema anche con altri programmi: si avviano ma non si collegano...
<krabador> maxpri, per il remoto , ci sono altre soluzioni, come vnc
<maxpri> Si, conosco le altre soluzioni per il remoto ma mi serviva logmein. Comunque grazie per i consigli ed a tutti buon pomeriggio.
<Innerina_> Ho il mappaggio della tastiera sbagliato!!! Come lo ripristino?
<krabador> Innerina_, imparando la lingua in cui è settato adesso
<krabador> Innerina_, che ambiente grafico hai ?
<Innerina_> ... come verifico ambiente grafico?
<krabador> gnome / unity /kde /xfce /lxde
<krabador> ubuntu / kubuntu / xubuntu / lubuntu ?
<Innerina_> Ah Gnome
<Innerina_> avevo capito il sistema che gestisce il login
<Innerina_> cmq sto sempre da Ubuntu Gnome
<krabador> su gnome, preferenze --- tastiera
<krabador> e gli dici che vuoi la mappatura in italiano
<Innerina_> Ok risolto, prima avevo provato e mi dava ancora inglese -.-
<Innerina_> non so cos'é successo, cmq ho scoperto che è possibile uno switch con una combinazione di tasti
<Innerina_> quindi dev'essere stato quello
<krabador> Innerina_, possibile, quando ti siedi sulla tastiera....
<Innerina_> Seee
<Innerina_> Cmq grazie, adesso non ho più nessun problema
<krabador> quindi vai via sbattendo la porta?
<Innerina_> Nah
<Innerina_> mi fai così permalosa? XD Ad ogni modo chiudo qua, grazie a tutti ^^
<Samul`> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare pcsx2 su ubuntu 14.04 64 bit. ho seguito la guida sul wiki di ubuntu, ma quando vado ad avviare il file .sh ricevo due errori relativi a cartelle non trovate (uno sono riuscito a correggerlo modificando la sorgente del file). qualcuno ha/ha avuto il mio stesso problema?
<enzotib> Samul`, quella guida è stata modificata l'ultima volta nel 2011
<Samul`> lo so
<Samul`> ho visto
<Samul`> vuoi dire che proprio non c'è più modo di usare l'emulatore?
<ok> hi
<ok> ::D
<ok> :D
<Guest78385> I don't Speak English very well :(
<cybernova> !english | Guest78385
<ubot-it> Guest78385: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<davideparpi> Avrei un problema nell];/
<davideparpi> nell installazione
<cristian_c> !ciao | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davideparpi> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davideparpi> installando ubuntu mi dice nessun sistema operativo installato, nel mio pc c e windows 8.1 e vorrei installare ubuntu senza perdere windows con relativi dati... come faccio
<cristian_c> davideparpi, in dual boot
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ma come hai installato?
<cristian_c> hai provato in live?
<davideparpi> si
<davideparpi> poi ho fatto installa
<cristian_c> e quale opzione hai scelto?
<davideparpi> e nell installazione mi dice nessun sistema operativo
<cristian_c> ?
<davideparpi> quando mi chiede se formattare tutto il disco?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, quali opzioni ricevi?
<cristian_c> *vedi
<davideparpi> o formattare il disco o altro, ovvero decidere io le partizioni
<cristian_c> davideparpi, hai il secure boot attivo?
<cristian_c> con uefi
<davideparpi> si
<davideparpi> meglio disattivarlo?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<davideparpi> ho scaricato l'ultima x64
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> davideparpi, è strano
<davideparpi> desktop non server
<cristian_c> con uefi non hai il limite delle 4 partizioni primarie
<davideparpi> forse disattivando secure boot>
<davideparpi> ?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, la 64 bit ha il supporto a uefi
<cristian_c> 14.04?
<davideparpi> sisi l'ultima disponibile scaricata oggi
<cristian_c> davideparpi, scegli Altro
<cristian_c> e posta schermata
<cristian_c> !image | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davideparpi> ok, stamp anche su ubuntu vero
<cristian_c> davideparpi, anche
<davideparpi> visto che sono in live, salvo come la screenshot?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, la salvi semplicemente dove te lo permette
<davideparpi> come salvo la screenshot in jpg per caricarla sul sito
<cristian_c> anche in /tmp
<cristian_c> davideparpi, anche nel file system volante della live
<cristian_c> in ram
<cristian_c> basta che lo carichi
<davideparpi> ma appena faccio stamp me la salva?
<cristian_c> se sai dove la salva
<davideparpi> infatti non lo so
<cristian_c> davideparpi, allora non usare stamp
<cristian_c> ma l'applicazione apposita
<cristian_c> :P
<davideparpi> cioe?
<cristian_c> l'applicazione per realizzare screenshot
<davideparpi> questa la schermata dove clicco altro http://postimg.org/image/nqoaru3sp/
<davideparpi> dopodiche mi si apre questo http://postimg.org/image/a54ndhre3/
<cristian_c> è un discone XD
<cristian_c> 600 GB
<davideparpi> si
<davideparpi> il pc e nuovo
<cristian_c> davideparpi, puoi scorrere la lista?
<davideparpi> ok
<cristian_c> !uefi | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<davideparpi> sda4 e windows http://postimg.org/image/5qooauryv/
<cristian_c> davideparpi, sda5 e sda6 cosa sono?
<davideparpi> sda6 partizione recovery hp e sda5 cose di recovery o efi
<davideparpi> cose di sistema insomma
<cristian_c> davideparpi, no, efi è sda2
<cristian_c> sda1?
<davideparpi> allora e una partizione di recovery
<cristian_c> ne hai due
<davideparpi> sda1 sempre recovery, almeno cosi dice minitool su windows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> davideparpi, fai una cosa
<davideparpi> cosa
<cristian_c> davideparpi, entra in win e controlla esattamente a cosa corrispondono
<cristian_c> da Gestione disco
<davideparpi> ok
<davideparpi> no minitool?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> non conosco
<davideparpi> serve per gestire partizioni, tipo easus
<cristian_c> uhm
<davideparpi> 30 min circa e scrivo le partizioni ok?
<cristian_c> ?
<davideparpi> a cosa corrispondono
<cristian_c> ok
<davideparpi> poi ti scrivo in privato ok?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, no privato
<davideparpi> si ho visto
<davideparpi> cristian_c ora esco che entro in win
<davideparpi> cristian_c eccomi ora ti mando lo screen
<davideparpi> quale sito uso per la foto che non ho il link'
<davideparpi> ?
<krabador> !image | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davideparpi> ecco http://imgur.com/WiFtWuy
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> li fanno sempre più complessi i partizionamenti
<cristian_c> non si sa qujante partizioni di ripristino ci siano XD
<davideparpi> si infatti
<cristian_c> davideparpi, sostanzialmente
<davideparpi> 2 di windows credo (quelle recov) e una hp
<davideparpi> una efi e una reserved
<cristian_c> l'idea è quella di ridurre la partizione win, quella più grande
<davideparpi> si
<davideparpi> da win o da ubuntu mentre installo?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, sarebbe preferibile farlo da windows
<davideparpi> ok
<davideparpi> la riduco lasciando quanto mi interessa
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ti dirà windows di quanto puoi restringerla
<davideparpi> ok, la devo formattare la partizione che si creerà?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ti lascerà un certo spazio non partizionato a disposizione
<krabador> davideparpi, esegui defrag della partizione prima
<cristian_c> vero
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ha ragione krabador
<cristian_c> meglio prima deframmentare
<davideparpi> ok
<davideparpi> quella di windows
<cristian_c> davideparpi, una volta deframmentato e ridotta la partizione da win, potrai tornare in live e creare una nuova partizione sullo spazio non partizionato
<cristian_c> scegliendo sempre Altro
<davideparpi> quindi lo lascio non partizionato
<davideparpi> e dico a ubuntu di installare la roba di boot (non mi ricordo il nome)
<cristian_c> davideparpi, su win io non farei altro, solo deframmentazione e riduzione
<davideparpi> sulla part vuota
<davideparpi> usando il menu a tendina in basso giusto?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, non ci sono partizioni vuote, avrai spazio non partizionato su cui potrai creare nuove partizioni
<cristian_c> per ubuntu
<davideparpi> lo faccio durante l'installazione?
<cristian_c> ovviamente facendolo da live
<cristian_c> davideparpi, la creazione delle partizioni sì
<cristian_c> davideparpi, per il resto vale la guida wiki
<cristian_c> !uefi | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> !installazione | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<davideparpi> devo quindi cliccare sulla part vuota e crearne una da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, non ho capito, con windows ti crei dello spazio
<davideparpi> si
<cristian_c> sulla live potrai partizionare questo spazio
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<davideparpi> la partiziono in cosa?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, segui le guide
<cristian_c> ma sono scelte
<cristian_c> nel caso ne riparliamo
<davideparpi> semplicemente mi puoi dire in cosa la partiziono
<cristian_c> davideparpi, leggi le guide che ho linkato, ti spiegheranno molto meglio di me cosa è meglio fare
<cristian_c> cosa che puoi capire meglio al momento
<fabio> sera
<davideparpi> e ultima cosa che non ho capito
<davideparpi> dal menu a tendina (per scegliere dove installare il coso di boot) sceglierò quella appena creata?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, quale menù?
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> davideparpi, anche quello è scritto nella guida
<cristian_c> il bootloader
<cristian_c> dipende da uefi, mi pare
<cristian_c> leggi con attenzione
<davideparpi> ma non capisco
<cristian_c> davideparpi, hai letto?
<cristian_c> (domanda retorica)
<davideparpi> si ma non riesco a capire
<cristian_c> davideparpi, indica il punto della guida che non ti è chiaro
<cristian_c> quale delle due?
<davideparpi> cioè, nella guida in quel menu scelgono l'hard disk principale, devo scegliere anche io quello?
<krabador> davideparpi, ovvio
<krabador> davideparpi, grub deve essere installato nel disco che va in boot
<davideparpi> non in una partizione quindi
<davideparpi> ma nel hdd principale
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<davideparpi> ok scelgo l'hdd principale
<davideparpi> prima provo a disattivare secure boot
<davideparpi> ora esco e provo
<claudio_369> sono collegato via cavo   vorrei collegarmi in wifi  sono con un  EASY NOTE DELL K5 285 ed ho inserito un adattatore USB per LINUS
<cristian_c> claudio_369, ho l'impressione tu l'abbia già domandato
<claudio_369> non sono riuscito a risolvere mi potresti aiutare per piacere
<cristian_c> claudio_369, non ti sono già state date indicazioni?
<claudio_369> se mi ripeti cosa devo scrivere sul terminale mi fai un favore
<cristian_c> claudio_369, quale scheda wifi stai utilizzando su quel pc?
<cristian_c> claudio_369, ah, ma tu sei quello con doppia broadcom?
<cristian_c> sia eth che wifi
<claudio_369> intendi l'adattatore che ho comperato ed inserito in USB
<cristian_c> no
<claudio_369> cosa significa broadcom
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !broadcom | claudio_369
<ubot-it> claudio_369: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> claudio_369, stiamo parlando dei due dispositivi
<claudio_369> no non sono quello
<cristian_c> claudio_369, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> claudio_369, poi pastebinna
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudio_369> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7681456/
<cristian_c> claudio_369, cat /etc/issue
<cristian_c> claudio_369, ah, sei quello della sis
<cristian_c> claudio_369, ma quindi non hai il wifi integrato?
<cristian_c> comunque, anche io ho una scheda usb che usa gli stessi tuoi driver
<claudio_369> no e un compu vecchio un EASY NOTE DELL K5 285
<cristian_c> una tp-link
<claudio_369> non so ho comperato in ebay un adattatore USB
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> claudio_369, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> azz, hai un pentium 4
<cristian_c> claudio_369, digita anche l'altro comando che ti ho indicato
<claudio_369> vorrei collegarmi con il modem che ho
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> claudio_369, fallo
<cristian_c> claudio_369, comunque, hai digitato il comando?
<claudio_369> ho un pentium 4
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> azz, hai un pentium 4
<cristian_c> claudio_369, per favore posta il risultato del comando
<claudio_369> cristian vai piano non riesco a starti dietro sono vecchierello
<cristian_c> claudio_369, apri un terminale
<claudio_369> ho copiato dal terminale ma non riesco in paste bin ad aggiungere il secondo comando come si fa
<cristian_c> claudio_369, quindi il terminale ti ha dato un risultato, giusto?
<cristian_c> claudio_369, però è strano, prima hai incollato il risultato del primo comando su pastebin
<cristian_c> perché ora non dovresti riuscirci anche con il secondo, visto che fai la stessa cosa?
<claudio_369> cat /etc/issue era questo il secondo comando da digitare nel terminale?
<cristian_c> claudio_369, certo
<cristian_c> l'hai fatto?
<claudio_369> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l  mi ha dato questo
<cristian_c> claudio_369, comunque, basta che selezioni la rete wifi tra quelle disponibili
<cristian_c> nell'applet del network manager
<cristian_c> claudio_369, digita anche: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<claudio_369> dove trovo l'applet  sono nuovo di ubuntu..
<cristian_c> claudio_369, digita il comando
<claudio_369> mi scrive LUBUNTU
<cristian_c> claudio_369, quindi hai installato lubunty
<cristian_c> e suppongo manchi l'applet dal pannello nella 14.04
<cristian_c> noto bug
<claudio_369> lubunty?
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<cristian_c> claudio_369, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Editor_di_configurazione
<cristian_c> claudio_369, ehm, io devo cucinare ora, segui quella procedura che ti ho linkato ora
<claudio_369> ti ringrazio ciao
<FR___> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti. Dice che devo chiudere apt-get. Cosa devo fare?
<FR___> Purtroppo non sono esperta
<lentin> ciaoo
<lentin> come si fa a installare xbunutu
<lentin> xbuntu
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-22
<Elks_>  //mode $ me + x
<mikez> salve a tutti
<mikez> c'è nessuno?
<mikez> avrei un problema di connessione wirelesa con il mio pc
<mikez> praticamente é bloccata :( non so come fare
<mikez> wireless*
<mikez> qualcuno sarebbe disposto ad aiutarmi? ne sto uscendo matto
<partizionepersa> buongiorno
<partizionepersa> c'è qualche animo pia che mi possa aiutare? ho installato il nuovo ubuntu 14.04, avevo windows, e il vecchio ubuntu, quando ho installato il nuovo mi chiedeva di cancellare ed installare, cosi ho fatto, ma ho perso una cartella che mi ero preparato, salvando tutte le foto ed i video personali. Siccome ora c'è una sola partizione, con gparted ho visto che ora c'è il recupero dati, ma appena clicco ok si blocca. Ho provat
<partizionepersa> ma non ricreano l'albero delle cartelle, creano un milione di cartelle e file da andarsi a spulciare... avevo 37 gb.... ed avevo in windows recuva... in linux qualche programma che recupera ricreando le cartelle esiste?
<alex1967> scorrimento pagine lentissimo che fare?
<alex1967> buongiorno
<alex1967> da ieri all'apertura delle pagine internet si rallenta in maniera mostruosa cosa posso fare grazie
<alex1967> buondi'
<xubuntu253> buongiorno qualcuno puo darmi una mano
<problema> e possibile usare la videocamera con facebook?
<cybernova> !chat | problema
<ubot-it> problema: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zako_> salve: c'è qualcuno che può fornirmi indicazioni sulla possibilità di installare linux su un ibookg4 processore intel?
<cristian_c> zako_, ibook?
<zako_> sì, del 2006
<cristian_c> sembra sia un'applicazione apple
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ibook store
<zako_> sì:mac os x 4.10
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> zako_, vuoi installare l'applicazione su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> non credo sia compatibile
<zako_> vorrei cambiare sistema operativo, perché questo è obsoleto
<cristian_c> zako_, ma su quale pc?
<krabador> zako_, puoi provare lubuntu
<krabador> è la più installata sui vecchi g4
<zako_> come si procede, esattamente? non sono pratico. esiste un cd di installazione?
<cristian_c> ah, mi dicono dalla regia: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famiglia_iBook_G4
<zako_> sì, è quello, ma con processore intel
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> zako_, non vi sono ibook con processore intel
<zako_> chiedo scusa. processore 1.33 ghz powerpc g4
<krabador> zako_ se hai l'Intel non hai il g4
<krabador> ecco
<zako_> lubuntu andrebbe bene per questo pc?
<krabador> si
<cristian_c> zako_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<krabador> scarica la ISO per ppc
<sniperwolf> buongorno gente :)
<krabador> zako_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<sniperwolf> buongiorno krabador
<krabador> salve
<zako_> grazie: sto scaricando l'applicazione
<zako_> salve, sniperwolf
<sniperwolf> ciao zako_  :)
<sniperwolf> ma per caso a breve sarà possibile installare ubuntu a fianco di winzoz "automaticamente" senza dover partizionare manualmente quando si ha davanti un pc con bios uefi=
<sniperwolf> ?
<krabador> zako_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<zako_> chiedo ancora scusa per l'ignoranza, ma, al termine, come opererò? devo masterizzare un cd e poi usarlo come cd da installazione?
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Partizionamento
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  si si ho già visto quella guida...mi stavo semplicemente chiedendo se in un futuro prossimo sarà possibile installarlo con partizionamento automatico anche con uefi..
<cristian_c> zako_, sì
<cristian_c> !iso | zako_
<ubot-it> zako_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<zako_> grazie
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, non ne ho idea, spero di sì, ma uefi è un casino
<sniperwolf> eh già cristian_c ...
<krabador> zako_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<krabador> sniperwolf , il supporto sta migliorando
<sniperwolf> infatti il caro fratellino della mia morosa ha a dir poco incasinato il notebook con 6milioni di giochi installati(più eventuali toolbar e cavolate varie installate su winzozz) e mi fa "ma come mai ci mette mezz'ora ad avviarsi winzoz?!".... siccome quel pc lo ha ereditato dalla mia morosa..nel quale, appena acquistato avevo installato ubuntu, non mi sono minimamente accorto che avesse UEFi...ieri sera volevo installargli ubuntu
<sniperwolf> al meglio il pc ai suoi quando navigano solamente su internet e....tac..mi ritrovo il casino di UEFI per l'installazione... -_-
<krabador> non è così difficile comunque
<zako_> ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto e le informazioni. proverò ad installare lubuntu. vi auguro una buona giornata
<sniperwolf> no no...ho letto la guida che prima ha linkato cristian_c  ed è scritta molto bene..
<sniperwolf> semplicemente non mi andava di sbattermi a farlo...:)
<sniperwolf> ho semplicemente fatto 2 occhi così quando, avviata l'installazione, ubuntu mi diceva "windows non rilevato"... :-P
<krabador> zako_, torna qui , in caso di problemi
<sniperwolf> qual'è l'host per upparvi uno screenshot?
<sniperwolf> avrei un quesito da chiedervi...
<fabio_cc> !image | sniperwolf
<ubot-it> sniperwolf: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sniperwolf> ok grazie
<sniperwolf> ecco lo screenshot... http://postimg.org/image/kwvqfpzr5/
<sniperwolf> come potete vedere in proprietà stampante non mi rileva la quantità d'inchiostro
<fabio_cc> sniperwolf, prego
<cristian_c> è una brother
<sniperwolf> esatto cristian_c
<sniperwolf> per carità..lo vedo anche dal suo display...però non so come mai non lo rilevi anche da proprietà stampante..
<sniperwolf> funziona scanner...stampa...praticamente tutto...tranne il livello inchiostri
<sniperwolf> ops...esatto fabio_cc
<cristian_c> a me stupisce che quella schermata mostri qualcosa, io manco quello :P
<fabio_cc> sniperwolf, avevi scritto bene la prima volta, lo ha detto cristian_c lol
<sniperwolf> ahaha... infatti cristian_c .. mi era capitata la settimana scorsa l'installazione su ubuntu di una dx 4000 della epson che...non rilevava proprio manco i colori come nella mia...se andavi nella sezione livelli inchiostro si leggeva "funzione non disponibile"..
<sniperwolf> quindi strano che sulla mia rilevi gli inchiostri ma non mi dia la quantità.... :-P
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, esatto
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, http://askubuntu.com/questions/392772/detecting-a-printers-ink-level
<sniperwolf> uhm cristian_c  ... se scrivo la mia domanda in italiano dici che si offendono qui su ask ubuntu?? :D
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, te l'ho linkata per leggerla
<sniperwolf> ahm...spe che faccio partire le sinapsi traduttive....
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  però sto qui che ha una brother lo vede no?!
<sniperwolf> zzo è drum unit?
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, al massimo, visto che non hai urgenza, controlla su launchpad l'esistenza di una segnalazione
<cristian_c> se non c'è segnala
<cristian_c> riguardo il pacchetto che gestisce le stampanti in generale (credo cups)
<sniperwolf> cristian_c: io però l'ho installata con i driver dal sito brother
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, eh, ma non so dov'è il problema
<cristian_c> se in cups o nei driver
<sniperwolf> ah...capito..
<mirkosfi> buongiorno a tutti
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  sai spiegarmi brevemente come posso vedere ed eventualmente scrivere una segnalazione nel launchpad? non l'ho mai fatto..
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mirkosfi
<ubot-it> mirkosfi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sniperwolf> buongiorno mirkosfi
<mirkosfi> avrei bisogno di chiedere un piccolo aiuto su lubuntu....
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | mirkosfi
<ubot-it> mirkosfi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug
<sniperwolf> grazie cristian_c  :)
<mirkosfi> scusate sono nuovo.... ho installato lubuntu, e tutto andava benissimo.... ho cambiato però operatore di telefonia, e ora non riesco più a cambiare la connessione wi-fi perchè chiede dei parametri che non conosco
<facebookvideo> videochat facebook si riescono a fare?
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, spiegati meglio
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, che c'entra l'operatore di telefonia con il wifi?
<sniperwolf> ngiorno jester-
<mirkosfi> beh ho dovuto anche cambiare il modem fabio
<facebookvideo> con ubuntu nn mi compare neanche il simbolino della cam in facebook
<jester-> oilà sniperwolf
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, collegati col cavo ed entra nella configurazione del tuo router wifi tramite browser
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  sono su launchpad... mi chiede il pacchetto da trovare....uhm...devo quindi dare il nome del deb che ho scaricato a suo tempo dal sito brother per l'installazione della stampante?
<mirkosfi> dal portatile fabio?
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, da qualunque pc connesso al router
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, un attimo
<sniperwolf> ok cristian_c
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, devi controllare le impostazioni del wifi, prima di tutto che sia acceso e poi i parametri
<sniperwolf> (vado a stendere la lavatrice intanto)
<mirkosfi> fabio che cosa devo digitare per vedere il modem?
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/SegnalareBug/IdentificarePacchetti
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, questo è e scritto nel manuale, qualcosa come 192.168.1.1
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, oppure 192.168.0.1, ma è scritto nel manuale
<mirkosfi> ok fabio, ora controllo, e poi su lubuntu come devo cambiare i parametri?
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, una cosa per volta
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, intanto devi accertarti di avere il wifi attivo sul router, e di impostare come WPA modalità di cifratura
<facebookvideo> ciao qualcuno sa indirizzarmi per le video chiamate con fb
<fabio_cc> e di impostare WPA come modalità di cifratura
<ExPBoy> facebookvideo: È TUTTA MATTINA CHE RIPETI
<ExPBoy> ops
<mirkosfi> il wi fi è attivo, ho collegato i telefonini e va tutto bene
<ExPBoy> scusate il maiuscolo
<facebookvideo> ok scusa pensavo nn si leggesse dopo un po e nn ti arrabbiare
<fabio_cc> facebookvideo, mi risulta che le videochiamate da facebook non siano supportate su linux
<facebookvideo> grazie fabio
<fabio_cc> facebookvideo, prego
<fabio_cc> facebookvideo, qui è abbastanza chiaro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96668/how-can-i-do-facebook-video-calls
<facebookvideo> vado a leggerlo grazie ancora
<mirkosfi> fabio azz mi chiede nome utente e password...
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, anche quelli sono scritti nel manuale
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, tanto sono quelli di default
<mirkosfi> ma non ho un manuale.....
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, potrebbero essere scritti anche sulla pancia del router
<cristian_c> mirkosfi, al limite resetti il router alle impostazioni di fabbrica
<cristian_c> mirkosfi, ma non sei mai entrato nelle impostazioni del router?
<fabio_cc> [10:21] <mirkosfi> beh ho dovuto anche cambiare il modem fabio
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio_cc> mi sa che ancora non è mai entrato :D
<cristian_c> allora sono quelle di default
<cristian_c> scritte nel manuale
<fabio_cc> [10:33] <fabio_cc> mirkosfi, anche quelli sono scritti nel manuale
<fabio_cc> [10:33] <fabio_cc> mirkosfi, tanto sono quelli di default
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio_cc> lol
<mirkosfi> cristian, onestamente no con telecom è sempre andato tutto al meglio.... con infostrada tramite cavo va bene ma con il pc che và in wi fi e ho installato lubuntu non riesco a creare la connessione per far si che vada in wifi...
<jester-> i manuali si trovano comunque sul stio del costruttore e di default hanno user admin e pass admin oppure pass password
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, per questo volevo farti entrare nella pagina di configurazione del router tramite browser
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, comunque è come dice jester-
<jester-> mirkosfi: da terminale dai lspci e metti sul pastebinno
<jester-> !paste mirkosfi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste mirkosfi'
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  ho letto il link che mi hai dato...ma su proprietà stampante il nome del pacchetto a cui si riferisce la guida non lo trovo... :-/
<jester-> !paste | mirkosfi
<ubot-it> mirkosfi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mirkosfi> infatti ora provo a entrare nel sito per vedere se trovo qualcosa... in wind.it non ho trovato nulla
<jester-> mirkosfi: da terminale dai lspci e metti sul pastebinno
<jester-> !paste | mirkosfi
<ubot-it> mirkosfi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, a quale punto della guida ti riferisci?
<mirkosfi> fabio sono riuscito ad entrare nel sito del modem
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, poi in ogni caso per configurare il wifi in lubuntu, devi aprire il network manager dando  da terminale il comando nm-applet &
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok, vai nella sezione del wifi
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, controlla che sia attivo
<mirkosfi> ok ci sono fabio
<jester-> eh tipo di eth e wifi è un segreto
<mirkosfi> è attivo
<sniperwolf> cristian_c: aspe...qui ti dice come individuare il pacchetto in gnome e kde...però io ho unity
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, bene, che modalità di cifratura è impostata? WPA, WEP?
<mirkosfi> wpa e wpa2
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, indica il punto esatto
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, si ma quella impostata qual è?
<mirkosfi> wpa
<sniperwolf> ahh no aspe cristian_c  ho usato il mirino....
<cristian_c> lol
<sniperwolf> con xpropr WM_CLASS
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, metti wpa2
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  ahahaha...lo chiama cosi nella guida... :)
<sniperwolf> cmq cristian_c  mi è risultato xprop WM_CLASS WM_CLASS(STRING) = "system-config-printer.py", "System-config-printer.py"
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, forse funzionava anche la parte gnome
<mirkosfi> fabio scusa sono entrambi wpa  e wpa2 ho aperto la finestra
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok
<cristian_c> visto che unity si basa molto su gnome, al momento, ancora
<cristian_c> <sniperwolf> cmq cristian_c  mi è risultato xprop WM_CLASS WM_CLASS(STRING) = "system-config-printer.py", "System-config-printer.py"
<cristian_c> perfetto
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, da qualche parte ci dovrebbe essere scritta la chiave di cifratura, la vedi?
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, una stringa di caratteri alfanumerici
<sniperwolf> devo indicare quindi system-config-printer.py?
<cristian_c> quello è un file
<sniperwolf> (mi sembra un nome pacchetto un pò generico..o sbaglio?)
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, hai letto cosa c'è dopo?
<mirkosfi> fabio dice tkip-aes come encryption
<cristian_c> Nel terminale digitare:
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok, ma ci deve essere anche la chiave
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, come una password lunga, per intederci
<mirkosfi> c'è solo la password wpa
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok quella intendevo
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, in teoria dovresti cambiarla, dato che è quella di fabbrica
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ma questo lo decidi tu
<mirkosfi> ok
<mirkosfi> ora ho aperto su lubuntu modifica di connessione
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, in ogni caso, sia che la modifichi o no, usando copia e incolla copiala in un file di testo perché fra poco ti serve
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  si ho letto... non capisco se devo mettere la \ o meno..
<mirkosfi> fatto fabio
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, hai avviato il network manager?
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, nel terminale: nm-applet &
<mirkosfi> sono entrato in esegui, non ho una dicitura network manager
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, prova
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, apri il terminale e scrivi nm-applet &
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  forse ci siamo :)
<sniperwolf> il pacchetto si dovrebbe chiamare system-config-printer-gnome
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, che cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> hai dato il locate?
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  ti pasto il terminale..
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, ok
<sniperwolf> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7684239/
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, ok
<sniperwolf> quindi il nome del pacchetto è system-config-printer-gnome
<sniperwolf> giusto?
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, eh, non vedo altre possibilità
<sniperwolf> ok..vado a vedere su launchpad se c'è qualcosa in merito
<cristian_c> d'altronde il wiki dice quello
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, ok
<sniperwolf> ehm cristian_c  ... ci son giusto 2840 segnalazioni in merito a quel pacchetto.. -_-
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, che combini
<mirkosfi> scusatemi mi è saltata la luce..
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, beh, esiste la ricerca, questa sconosciuta :P
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, a che punto sei
<mirkosfi> fabio in lubuntu il network manager dove lo trovo....???
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, per la terza e ultima volta: apri un terminale e scrivi: nm-applet &
<sniperwolf> system-config-printer-gnome ink level j265w .... ho provato sta stringa nella ricerca e non mi è venuto fuori nulla
<sniperwolf> ergo dovrebbero non esserci segnalazioni in merito..
<mirkosfi> qual'è un terminale?? è la seconda volta che lo uso.....
<mirkosfi> uxterm?
<mirkosfi> o xterm?
<ExPBoy> premi alt+ctrl+t
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, hai fatto una ricerca troppo mirata
<ExPBoy> ti esce una finestra quello è il terminale
<fabio_cc> ExPBoy, ah funziona anche su lubuntu :D
<ExPBoy> penso di si
<ExPBoy> però non ne soino certo
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, prova, in caso che non va ctrl+alt+t il terminale è lxterminal
<sniperwolf> perdonami cristian_c .. ma è la mia prima segnalazione su launchpad...e la prima non si scorda mai...
<mirkosfi> ok... ora sono nel terminale
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, nm-applet &
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, e ti dovresti trovare l'icona del network manager in alto a destra
<mirkosfi> mi dic using fallback from indicat or to gtkStatusIcon
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok ma ti è comparsa l'icona?
<mirkosfi> no niente icona
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, non hai l'icona della rete in alto a destra?
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  ... ci rinuncio...guardo i livelli di ink dal display della stampante...
<sniperwolf> penso che sopravviverò :)
<mirkosfi> no nessuna icona
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, puoi mandare una schermata del tuo desktop?
<fabio_cc> !image | mirkosfi
<ubot-it> mirkosfi: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, lol
<mirkosfi> fabio l'icona dei dati che dici l'ho trovata è in basso sulla destra nella barra sotto
<sniperwolf> cmq cristian_c  e krabador ... vi devo almeno un caffè per la pazienza che avete con me....se per caso passate per reggiolo...bassa reggiana... ve lo offrirò con piacere.. :)
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok, mi sono confuso perché non uso lubuntu
<mirkosfi> ci sono riuscito.....
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, attiva il wifi su lubuntu adesso
<mirkosfi> si riuscito, ho già inserito pass e verificato staccando il cavo ethrnet
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok verifica che funzioni
<mirkosfi> si tutto ok
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, bene, adesso segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager per fare in modo che il network manager parta da solo all'avvio
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, la sezione lxde
<|17|Catenzo> buongiorno a tutti, dovrei ripristinare la garanzia di un galaxy gear ma non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte i driver da installare per ubuntu, qualcuno ha idea di come si possa fare? grazie mille
<mirkosfi> ok fatto fabio
<mirkosfi> c'è una lista dei comandi?
<ExPBoy> |17|Catenzo: ripristinare la garanzia in che senso?
<cristian_c> |17|Catenzo, è compatibile solo con i nexus, la versione mobile
<cristian_c> mirkosfi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Editor_di_configurazione
<cristian_c> mirkosfi, segui le istruzioni del link
<|17|Catenzo> nel senso che nel senso che dovrei ripristinare il firmware stock di samsung togliendo la rom cucinata, ma quando apro odin con wine non riconosce il gear
<cristian_c> |17|Catenzo, usalo direttamente con winz
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> odin, intendo
<|17|Catenzo> cos'è winz?
<mirkosfi> ho fatto quello che dice fabio, sono entrato e ho modificato come dice nella sezione lxde
<ExPBoy> lol
<fabio_cc> lol
<cristian_c> mirkosfi, ok
<cristian_c> mirkosfi, hai fatto tutto?
<cristian_c> |17|Catenzo, abbreviazione per windows
<mirkosfi> si i tre passaggi indicati
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, se hai fatto tutto correttamente, al prossimo avvio troverai l'icona den network manager
<fabio_cc> *del
<|17|Catenzo> ok lol
<mirkosfi> sto riavviando fabio.. così verifico
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, ok
<sniperwolf> |17|Catenzo:  se il gear ha il contatore knox però ripristinare il firmware orig. non ti servirà a molto..
<sniperwolf> (intendo in termini di garanzia..)
<mirkosfi> si fabio c'è anche l'icona, è sotto nella barra
<|17|Catenzo> no il gear non dovrebbe ancora avere knox! comunque non si è rotto, volevo solo ripristinarlo, grazie :)
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, bene :)
<mirkosfi> grazie mille per l'aiuto.... sò che sono ignorante di questo sistema, ma sono le prime volte che lo uso, e sono stato un pò obbligato a farlo per via del pc non giovanissimo
<ExPBoy> lol
<fabio_cc> mirkosfi, prego
<sniperwolf> mi auguro solo esca ubuntu mobile stabile per smartphone.... tutte ste restrizioni di android mi han rotto sinceramente...
<fabio_cc> !nexus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nexus'
<fabio_cc> !tablet
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<mirkosfi> un saluto a tutti e buona giornata!!
<fabio_cc> ciao mirkosfi
<ExPBoy> eh
<davideparpi> cristian_c, sto facendo deframmentazione e riduzione... puoi assistermi? XD
<davideparpi> anche se ho capito come fare
<davideparpi> non vorrei sbagliare, e poi non sono sicuro che con il mio problema mi venga messo il grub sia con ubuntu che con win
<davideparpi> nessuno può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<jester->  davideparpi non devi fare nessuna riduzione da winz. installando scelgierai installa accanto
<jester-> se è possibile, vista la tabella partizioni, lo fa in automatico
<davideparpi> mi dice nessun sist. op. installato
<davideparpi> ho gia le istruzioni
<davideparpi> date da cristian_c
<davideparpi> mi serve lui
<cristian_c> davideparpi, non è necessario che risponda io, chi sa lo farà
<davideparpi> ok
<davideparpi> ma non sapevano il mio problema
<davideparpi> unica cosa che mi serve è sapere se il grub mi mettera sia windows che ubuntu con il problema che ho
<jester-> davideparpi: il grub va sempre si linux, winz non centra ma sarà avviabile
<davideparpi> sara avviabile dal grub, con il mio problema (ovvero che nell'installazione non vede nessun SO installato)?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, scusa, ma perché disattivi il secure boot?
<cristian_c> mica ne hai bisogno, così incasini tutto
<davideparpi> no mi sono accorto che era gia disattivato
<davideparpi> e lo ho attivato
<cristian_c> davideparpi, avevi detto che era attivo
<davideparpi> ma comunque non trova il so
<davideparpi> si credevo di averlo attivo -.-
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ieri avevi detto che volevi disattivarlo
<davideparpi> mi basta solo sapere se il grub mi lasciera avviare anche win
<cristian_c> davideparpi, se non fai casini, il bootloader non si scassa
<davideparpi> si, per vedere se cambiava qualcosa ma era gia disattivato, quindi lo ho attivato -.-
<davideparpi> mi basta che riesco con facilità a scegliere se avviare ubuntu o win
<cristian_c> davideparpi, hai almeno deframmentato?
<davideparpi> sta deframmentando, ancora non ho installato
<cristian_c> davideparpi, dopo la deframmentazione, la riduzione
<cristian_c> come spiegato nel wiki
<davideparpi> ovvio :P
<cristian_c> davideparpi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Partizionamento
<davideparpi> poi formattazione di quella parte vuota da ubuntu
<cristian_c> davideparpi, e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard#spazio_riduzione
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ma prima dovrai creare le partizioni di ubuntu sempre seguendo il wiki
<davideparpi> si
<davideparpi> minitool automaticamente mi da il limite di spazio di riduzione
<davideparpi> e il disco è gia formattato  in gpt ed efi
<davideparpi> tabella di partizionamento intendo
<davideparpi> quando formatto quella vuota creata devo scegliere ext4 o sbaglio
<cristian_c> davideparpi, come ti ho già speigato in precedenza, non ci sono partizioni vuote
<davideparpi> non vuote si
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ma riducendo quella di windows, crei dello spazio
<davideparpi> si in quel senso intendo
<cristian_c> su cui puoi aggiungere nuove partizioni
<davideparpi> mi sbaglio sempre
<cristian_c> che saranno quelle di ubuntu
<davideparpi> quindi in quello spazio creo una x ubuntu in ext4, ora ho scritto giusto? :P
<cristian_c> davideparpi, quando hai quello spazio, potrai entrare in live e creare le partizioni con gparted
<cristian_c> secondo le indicazioni del wiki
<cristian_c> davideparpi, leggi la guida al partizionamento
<cristian_c> !gparted | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<davideparpi> si ho letto
<cristian_c> eh, mica tanto eh
<ExPBoy> lol
<davideparpi> io devo seguire esempio 1 giusto
<cristian_c> davideparpi, essendoci già la partizione efi, sì, esempio 1
<davideparpi> ok! XD
<cristian_c> davideparpi, o meglio puoi saltare la prima parte dell'esempio
<davideparpi> ha finito di deframmentare, ora riduco la pat di win
<davideparpi> partizione
<cristian_c> in quanto hai già ridimensionato e creato spazio vuoto
<cristian_c> davideparpi, fallo da win
<ExPBoy> davideparpi: vista la complessità delola cosa e credo la tua poca esperienza ti sei salvato i dati?
<davideparpi> sisi
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, hai proprio ragione
<cristian_c> :)
<ExPBoy> eh sai la prudenza...
<davideparpi> ma ho gia ridotto la partizione prima d'ora
<davideparpi> dopo quando entro in live mi potete rimandare la wiki x gparted?
<ExPBoy> a k se sei esperto allora va bene
<davideparpi> solo che non ho mano con ubuntu
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ora pensa a guardare in win come controllare lo spazio da ridurre e poi riduci sempre da winz
<davideparpi> ho 270 gb circa disponibili di riduzione
<davideparpi> ma io riduco solo di 100-150 gb
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ok
<cristian_c> per ubunti bastano e avanzano
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<davideparpi> già
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ridotta la partizione di win, rientra in live, apri gparted e crei tre partizioni primarie: la /, la swap e la /home
<cristian_c> i dettagli nel wiki
<davideparpi> ok dopo mi rimandate la wiki
<cristian_c> !gparted | segnatela, davideparpi
<ubot-it> segnatela, davideparpi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> davideparpi, l'unico dubbio che ho è sull'installazione del grub (bootloader)
<cristian_c> davideparpi, sul wiki non è spiegato nel caso di uefi, senza uefi va direttamente sul disco
<cristian_c> mi pare che con uefi invece debba andare sulla partizione efi, ma non ho riscontri per confermarlo
<davideparpi> sono in live, posso il link della wiki x partizionare_
<davideparpi> ?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, questo?
<fabio_cc> !gparted | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<davideparpi> si grazie
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, prego
<pippuccio76> Ciao ho un problema a installare android studio ecco il paste : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7685125/
<krabador> pippuccio76, manda sudo apt-get clean e riprova poi sudo apt-get install
<pippuccio76> cioè :  sudo apt-get clean android-studio
<krabador> no
<krabador> sudo apt-get clean , da solo
<pippuccio76> ok
<pippuccio76> sta riscaricando tutto...
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get install android-studio
<krabador> non c'è nei repositories ufficiali
<pippuccio76> gia fatto ... ho aggiunto il ppa...
<krabador> ecco, se non va , non viene fatta assistenza qui
<krabador> i PPA non riguardano il supporto ufficiale
<Dix78> Ciao a tutti. C'è un modo per integrare lightning (calendario firefox) oppure il calendar di google con il calendario di gnome (sulla barra in alto) ?
<krabador> Dix78, non ricordo se c'è un addon di gnome
<rossocrociato> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano per installare ubuntu 14.04  in un sistema windows 7 ultimate 64 bit su un disco partizionato e reso libero; dopo avere avviato il pc col disco di installazione inserito ed avere atteso le varie procedure di installazione, arrivo al punto dove dice "tipo di installazione" e opzioni di partizionamento,vado sulla partizione preparata prima ci clicco 2 volte e nel menu a tendina si aprono
<jester-> rossocrociato: non ti ds installa accanto?
<jester-> rossocrociato: fatto noot fa vd vero?
<rossocrociato> no,si apre un menu a tendina con varie opzioni file system ext4,ext3,ext2,btrfs,jfs,xfs,fat16,fat32,ntfs,area di swap,volume fisico
<rossocrociato> cosa e' il noot?
<rossocrociato> forse vuoi dire boot da cd, si certo
<giordano> salve, da terminale come faccio a sapere che tipo di procesore è montato sulla scheda madre? grazie
<cristian_c> giordano, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> 'model name'
<giordano> ok grazie, dice di essere un Pentium D, ora vorrei capire se è a 32 bit o 64
<Fra5438543> ciao a tutti.. ho appena installato lubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo... è disponibile solo 640x480
<cristian_c> giordano, eh mi sa che non esistavno manco i 64 bit ai tempi dei pentium D
<cristian_c> :P
<giordano> o grazie ora è tutto chiaro,
<Fra5438543> qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie
<cristian_c> *non esistevano
<cristian_c> giordano, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_D
<giordano> quindi quale distro potrei istallare in questo pc?
<fra5433> scusate qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere questo problema? ho appena installato lubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo... è disponibile solo 640x480
<cristian_c> giordano, aspetta, non è detto
<cristian_c> giordano, ce ne sono vari di pentium d
<cristian_c> !ripeti | fra5433
<ubot-it> fra5433: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> anche se cambi nick, mica cambia l'utente
<fra5433> sono uscito per sbaglio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fra5433
<ubot-it> fra5433: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fra5433> ho scritto che uso lubuntu 14.04 e ho descritto il mio problema.. che altro dovrei dire??
<cristian_c> fra5433, ad esempio hardware utilizzato
<cristian_c> che è cosa importante
<fra5433> che comando devo dare per sapere la scheda video utilizzata?
<cristian_c> fra5433, per leggere la palla di cristallo dobbiamo ancora attrezzarci
<cristian_c> fra5433, lspci | grep VGA
<fra5433> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<cristian_c> fra5433, è scheda assai sfigata
<cristian_c> roba da preistoria
<cristian_c> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<fra5433> il driver è installato .. non c'è modo di utilizzare una 1024x768?
<cristian_c> fra5433, quale driver
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> fra5433, su winz che risoluzione hai?
<fra5433> avevo una 1024-768
<cristian_c> fra5433, xp?
<fra5433> vista
<cristian_c> la sis con 1024x768?
<cristian_c> fra5433, e perché hai tolto vista?
<cristian_c> se ha risoluzione maggiore
<fra5433> perchè vista fa cagare e il pc è vecchiotto.. volevo un sistema operativo più leggero
<cristian_c> fra5433, ma scusa, prendi una nvidia o una ati
<fra5433> e cmq mi basterebbe una risoluzione maggiore di questa!  640x480 è troppo poco!
<fra5433> scusami, arrivando al nocciolo.. non si può cambiare in qualche modo? :)
<cristian_c> fra5433, apri un terminale
<fra5433> si
<lombo87> salve
<lombo87> ho un netbok da 1.6 ghz e con ram 1 gb
<lombo87> che sistema operativo mi consigliate?
<jester-> lombo87: xubuntu o kubuntu
<jester-> lubuntu non kubuntu
<lombo87> mi consigli lubuntu quindi?
<lombo87> quale versione?
<fra5433> cristian_c scusami ci sei?
<jester-> lombo87: l'ultima
<lombo87> la 14.04
<fra5433> jester ho un problema con lubuntu 14.04, non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione del monitor .. sapresti aiutarmi? grazie
<cristian_c> fra5433, digita xrandr -q
<fra5433> fatto
<lombo87> se non mi legge l'ultima versione di lubuntu
<fra5433> devo postare il risultato?
<lombo87> quale mi conisgliate?
<jester-> lombo87: e perchè non dovrebbe
<lombo87> perchè ogni tanto fa capricci il portatile
<lombo87> dipende come gli prende
<jester-> nel caso andrai a ritroso
<fra5433> cristian_c ora?
<jester-> fra5433: risultato nelpastebin
<jester-> !paste | fra5433
<ubot-it> fra5433: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra5433> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7686015/
<jester-> fra5433: video altrettanto vecchio?
<fra5433> cioè??
<lombo87> dove posso scaricare joli os
<lombo87> grazie.
<jester-> !saucy | lombo87
<ubot-it> lombo87: Saucy Salamander: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | Kubuntu 13.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> !trusty
<ubot-it> Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ | Kubuntu 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<cristian_c> fra5433, hai altre risoluzioni, tra cui 1024x768
<fra5433> allora.. ho notato che adesso in impostazioni del monitor mi compare.. ma se la selezioni e salvo non succede nulla
<fra5433> *seleziono
<fra5433> peraltro ritorna la 640x480
<fra5433> cristian_c , hai idea di quale possa essere il problema?
<cristian_c> fra5433, sto guardando, ma non capisco perché ti ostini ad usare una vetusta sis
<cristian_c> che si sa hanno problemi
<cristian_c> e driver penosi
<fra5433> guarda.. è il pc della mia ragazza e volevo solo metterle un sistema opeativo più leggero per far durare un altro pò questo vecchio portatile
<fra5433> tutto qua. non ha grandi pretese ... solo che in effetti questa risoluzione è scarsina
<jester-> fra5433: terminale
<jester-> fra5433: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/xorg.conf
<fra5433> fatto
<jester-> fra5433: sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<fra5433> si, fatto
<jester-> e prova a riavviare
<fra5433> ok, provo.. grazie per ora
<fra5433> anche a te cristian .. se ci sono problemi rientro
<fra4534> jester purtroppo nulla
<fra4534> devo fare altro?
<jester-> fra4534: ls /etc/X11
<jester-> che c'è
<fra4534> ora in impostazioni del monitor è di nuovo sparita 1024x768
<jester-> fra4534: lsmod | grep sis
<fra4534> devo riportare i risultati?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra4534> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7686106/
<jester-> fra4534: che video hai
<fra4534> qual era il comando?
<jester-> fra4534: intendo che tipo di schermo  hai
<fra4534> scusami, non me ne intendo.. in che senso? è un portatile olidaa un pò vecchiotto
<jester-> fra4534: mm spe
<fra4534> la scheda video è questa:   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<fra4534> *olidata
<jester-> fra4534: il problema è che il driver supporta description:    SIS 300/630/540 and XGI V3XE/V5/V8
<fra4534> uhm .. e quindi? :)
<jester-> spe
<fra4534> si
<jester-> fra4534: cancella xorg.conf che hai nella home
<jester-> fra4534: da terminale rm xorg.conf
<jester-> fra4534: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/xorg.conf
<jester-> fra4534: sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11
<fra4534> fatto
<jester-> riavvia
<fra4534> ok.. se non va rientro.. grazie 1000
<jester-> fai sapere
<fra4534> scusami ho notato che si è creato un altro file xorg.conf
<fra4534>  è normale?
<jester-> eh lo hai risacricato con wget
<jester-> riscaricato
<fra4534> ok è vero
<fra4534> provo
<fra5435> jester- purtroppo nulla ancora
<fra5435> c'è solo 640x480
<jester-> fra5435: driver non supporta 100% la tua scheda, con le sis è una lotteria
<fra5435> nulla quindi? non si risolve?
<fra5435> :(
<jester-> fra5435: forse provare con xrandr ma non so le stringhe
<fra5435> vabbò .. figurati io :(
<fra5435> ti ringrazio ugualmente
<jester-> fra5435: rifà vedere il comando xrandr -q
<fra5435> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480 default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm    640x480        73.0*
<jester-> fra5435: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf e riavvia
<fra5435> provo e rientro
<fra4343> jester- nulla
<fra4343> qualche altro asso nella manica?
<fra4343> :)
<jester-> fra4343: cvt 1024 768
<fra4343> si, riporto?
<jester-> yess
<fra4343> # 1024x768 59.92 Hz (CVT 0.79M3) hsync: 47.82 kHz; pclk: 63.50 MHz Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<jester-> fra4343: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<fra4343> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default warning: output VGA-0 not found; ignoring
<jester-> fra4343: xrandr --output Screen 0 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<fra4343> xrandr: unrecognized option '0' Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<jester-> fra4343: xrandr --output Screen0 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<fra4343> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default warning: output Screen0 not found; ignoring
<jester-> fra4343: dai xrandr
<jester-> e fa vedere
<fra4343> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480 default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm    640x480        73.0*
<davideparpi> installazione riuscita! ma non va il grub automaticamente
<cristian_c> davideparpi, eh, dodve l'hai installato?
<jester-> fra4343: xrandr --output default --mode
<davideparpi> cosa?
<jester-> fra4343:  xrandr --output Screen0 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<fra4343> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default warning: output Screen0 not found; ignoring
<jester-> fra4343: sudo xrandr --output Screen0 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<fra4343> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default warning: output Screen0 not found; ignoring
<jester-> fra4343: xrandr --output  --mode 1024x768_60.00
<fra4343> xrandr: unrecognized option '1024x768_60.00' Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<jester-> fra4343: xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768_60.00
<fra4343> xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768_60.00
<jester-> fra4343: xrandr --output default --mode 1280x768_60.00
<fra4343> xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x768_60.00
<jester-> fra4343: non c'è verso
<jester-> pia un portatile nuovo alla ragassa
<jester-> ne avrai dei vantaggi
<fra4343> eh vabbò... noi ci abbiamo provato
<cristian_c> lol
<fra4343> ahaha certo lo volevo solo far durare un altro pò
<fra4343> lubuntu mi sembra giri benissimo.. peccato per questo problema
<jester-> fra4343: quanta ram?
<fra4343> questo ha 2gb
<jester-> fra4343: winz7
<jester-> lui il driver lo trova
<fra4343> o meglio xp?
<jester-> perchè sis lo fornisce
<cristian_c> fra4343, al limite segui questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<jester-> fra4343: meglio seven
<cristian_c> fra4343, generi l file xorg.conf e se la risoluzione non è quella che vuoi, la modifichi a mano nel file
<fra4343> ok .. ti ringrazio moltissimo
<cristian_c> provato la scorsa settimana e me lo genera
<fra4343> eh ma mi sa che ci abbiamo provato.. o no jester- ?
<fra4343> un file xorg ora c'è
<jester-> fra4343: certo ma senza esito puccioppo
<cristian_c> fra4343, la procedura del wiki te lo genera automaticamente
<fra4343> farò l'ultimo tentativo più tardi allora...
<fra4343> grazie ad entrambi, molto disponibili
<fra4343> buona serata!
<cristian_c> cià
<davideparpi> quindi perche non mi va il grub? solo se scelgo il dispositivo di avvio posso scegliere ubuntu e poi v
<davideparpi> va
<davideparpi> come risolvo?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ma dove hai installato grub?
<davideparpi> ovvero il boot loader (menu a tendina nell'installazione)?
<cristian_c> esatto
<davideparpi> su dev/sda ovvero hdd principale
<smoker19911> Buonasera a tutti!
<smoker19911> C'e' qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano? Ho postato una domanda in Chiedi ma per adesso nessuno ha risposto, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> davideparpi, forse è quello il problema
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<smoker19911> C'e' qualcuno?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, sei sul desktop?
<davideparpi> sono su ubuntu si
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | smoker19911
<ubot-it> smoker19911: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> davideparpi, dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<davideparpi> da terminale?
<cristian_c> eh
<davideparpi> devo eseguire quel comando da terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<davideparpi> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<smoker19911> Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu. Dopo la schermata della connessione wifi mi chiede il tipo di partizione, faccio il check su dual boot e dopo due secondi mi da un errore che mi riporta allo screen dove si sceglie se installare o solo provare ubuntu, cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> smoker19911, quale errore?
<smoker19911> wait-for-state stop/waiting Stopping rsync daemon rsync speech-dispatcher disabled; edit/etc/default/speech-dispatcher *Asking all remains process to terminate...
<davideparpi> mi ha risposto questo [    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by INSYDE Corp.
<davideparpi> è giusto?
<cristian_c> smoker19911, come hai provato a installarlo?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ok
<cristian_c> davideparpi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<smoker19911> Dalla pennetta USB dato che ho deciso stesso stamattina di installarlo e mi sono trovato senza cd, ho impostato tutto ad hoc seguendo passo per passo le guide
<davideparpi> ok, ora vorrei risolvere il problema della webcam su skype
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> davideparpi: cheese la vede?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, segnati il link
<davideparpi> si ma anche le impostazioni di skype la vedono, solo che in chiamata non la attiva e non mi lascia attivarla
<jester-> davideparpi: skype preso dal sito o repo
<davideparpi> dal sito
<jester-> va minga ben
<davideparpi> come risolvo quindi
<jester-> toglilo, attiva i repo parterners e indipendent cancella la cartella .Skype e installa da soft center
<smoker19911> christian_c, ho fatto anche il controllo del cd prima di fare l'installazione, non ha dato problemi.
<cristian_c> smoker19911, controllo della iso?
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> <smoker19911> Dalla pennetta USB dato che ho deciso stesso stamattina di installarlo e mi sono trovato senza cd, ho impostato tutto ad hoc seguendo passo per passo le guide
<cristian_c> esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<smoker19911> Ho formattato in Fat32, scaricata la iso dal sito e utilizzando uninetboot l'ho montata sulla pennetta, dal bios ho messo come prima scelta la penna usb
<cristian_c> strano che si blocchi
<cristian_c> smoker19911, prova con partizionamento manuale, seguendo il wiki
<cristian_c> !gparted | smoker19911
<ubot-it> smoker19911: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<smoker19911> Ok, vado a provare ti faro' sapere tra poco se e' andato a buon fine
<cristian_c> smoker19911, stando attento a non toccare le partizioni win
<cristian_c> quelle non vanno toccate, diciamo
<paolich> hello everybody!
<briucci> ciao a tutti. volevo chiedere un parere circa la possibilità di eliminare ultimo ken
<briucci> kernel e tenere solo il penultimo perchè mi trovo meglio
<jester-> briucci: ken il guerriero?
<briucci> ahahah
<briucci> io ho la 10.04 e sono arrivato a kernel 2.6.32-61-generic vorrei tenere la 60 perchè la 61 mi daà problemi...ecco faccio casino se la elimino?
<jester-> briucci: fai boot dal penultimo e poi disinstalli la linux-image-ultima
<briucci> quindi entro dalla penultima come ho già fatto e poi elimino quella?
<briucci> non creo problemi di perdita di dati o altro di essenziale, vero?
<jester-> elimina l'ultima la riconosci dal numero
<jester-> briucci: sei con la penultima adesso?
<briucci> si ora sono sulla 60 e vorrei eliminare la 61
<jester-> briucci: 60?
<jester-> briucci: apri un terminale
<briucci> 2.6.32-62-generic
<jester-> briucci: uname -r
<jester-> briucci: ma che distro hai, è vecchissima
<briucci> 2.6.32-60-generic
<briucci> ho la 10.04
<jester-> briucci: non dovrebbe piu aggiornare. è scaduta da un bel pezzo
<briucci> sono su di un netbook e paura ad avanzare di distro perchè magari non me la regge
<briucci> quindi che cosa mi consigli di fare?
<jester-> briucci: dpkg -l | grep linux-image e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> briucci: comunque se lo lasci non da nessun fastidio, quando accendi partirai col penultimo
<briucci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7686657/
<briucci> ma secondo te dovrei avanzare a distro successive?
<jester-> briucci: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.32-61-generic
<jester-> briucci: piu che avanzare dovresti reinstallare
<briucci> installare...
<briucci> quindi elimino quel kernel non mi crea problemi vero?
<jester-> no
<briucci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7686675/
<jester-> briucci: è roba antica conviene lasciarlo dov'è
<jester-> briucci: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.32-61-generic   prova cosi
<briucci> urca ho appena dato sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.32-61-generic
<briucci> mi ha finito la disinstallazione
<briucci> però mi ha installato la 62 che prima non c'era
<briucci> normale?
<jester-> briucci: ma va
<jester-> briucci: la tua distro a server apt spenti come fa a installare
<briucci> me la ha scaricata percheè se dò  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> briucci: lol
<briucci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7686700/
<jester-> e mi pare che ultimo 62 sia esagerato
<kaurubuntu> buonasera a tutti
<kaurubuntu> non so se in questa sera i domenica d'estate ci sarà qualcuno di buona volontà ad aiutarmi ma ci provo
<kaurubuntu> sapete consigliarmi qualche software ad interfaccia grafica per la gestione del mio dvr (videosorveglianza) ?
<kaurubuntu> in rete non ho trovato nulla di concreto
<kaurubuntu> neanche qui ...
<briucci> salve a tutti vorrei rendere la mia distro 10.04 su netbook toshiba più veloce avete dei cosnigli?
<cybernova> briucci, la 10.04 non è più supportata, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<briucci> ok grazie mille
<cybernova> prego
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-15
<gigirock> salve
<dibartolo> nel mio computer acer onlly-one z1-621 c'è windows8.1 posso mettere ubuntu
<Carlin0> dibartolo, è una affermazione o una domanda ?
<dibartolo> domanda
<Carlin0> non conosco quel computer dibartolo , è un desktop ?
<dibartolo> è un computer tutto monitor cioè il monitor è tutto il computer
<ExPBoy> dibartolo, prova una live
<jacoposelvi> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un vecchio portatile DELL Inspiron 3137 (2Gb di Ram). Vorrei "piallare" win7 installata sopra e mettere una versione che mi consenta  un'agevole navigazione. Che versione mi consigliereste? Grazie :)
<dibartolo> cosa intendi per live
<ExPBoy> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Carlin0> jacoposelvi, sai che cpu ha ?
<ExPBoy> quando scarichi la iso e la amsterizzi crei un dvd o una usb quella è la live con qui provare
<ExPBoy> +masterizzi
<dibartolo> per provare intendi di fare girare prima di istallare
<ExPBoy> dibartolo, c'è l'opzione prova appunto
<ExPBoy> se vedi che gira tutto bene installi altrimenti no
<jacoposelvi> Carlin0 dovrebbe essere   Intel Celeron 2955U
<dibartolo> grazie unaltra domanda finito di scaricare debbo masterizzare quello che ho scaricato in un dvd?
<ExPBoy> si oppure creare una usb
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> jacoposelvi, con quella cpu forse meglio xubuntu che è un po + leggerina ma io fossi in te non lo piallerei win terrei entrambi
<jacoposelvi> ah okok, l'ultima versione di xubuntu va bene?
<Carlin0> o l'ultima (la 15.04) o quella 'a lungo supporto' (la 14.04)
<dibartolo> deve essere vuota la usb?
<Carlin0> dibartolo, si
<jacoposelvi> perfetto grazie provo la 14.04 :)
<Carlin0> !installazione | jacoposelvi
<ubot-it> jacoposelvi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jacoposelvi> scusa Carlin0 32 o 64?
<dibartolo> se masterizzo dvd debbo fare semplice masterizzazione una boot?
<Carlin0> jacoposelvi, il tuo pc supporta entrambi , io preferisco sempre le 32 ma è solo una mia opinione
<jacoposelvi> ok gracias
<Carlin0> dibartolo, devi masterizare 'come immagine'
<dibartolo> grazie per aiuto!
<overwan> buongiorno!
<overwan> ho scaricato ieri ubuntu 15.04 e fatto girare in live sul mio pc da 32 bit, ma ho un problema.. a volte si blocca, e non mi accede al wifi,  2/4 tacchette di segnale, e non mi accede..
<glpiana> ola
<ozioederesia> ciao a tutti, un paio di suggerimenti per installazione di ubuntu su windows 8.1?
<glpiana> !uesfi | ozioederesia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uesfi'
<glpiana> !uefi | ozioederesia
<ubot-it> ozioederesia: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ozioederesia> quindi non si fa più con live usb su windows 8.1? io ho installato lubuntu su xp e 7
<glpiana> ozioederesia, leggo nella guida indicata: "Per poter utilizzare Ubuntu su di un computer con Uefi è necessario procurarsi un'immagine iso per DVD/USB Live a 64 bit. "
<ozioederesia> ok thx per quanto riguarda il partizionamento, se ho già 2 partizioni come mi consigli di procedere con ubuntu? considerando che ubuntu diventerà il mio os principale e windows non lo userò quasi mai
<glpiana> ozioederesia, magari riduci la dimensione della seconda e lì ci ricavi una estesa in cu imettere tutte le partizioni che ti servono per ubuntu
<ozioederesia> ma da ubuntu sono utilizzabili i file che si trovano nelle partizioni di windows?
<problems> ciao a tutti
<problems> scusate l'ignoranza
<problems> ho provato a far partire wubi
<krabador> !chiedi | problems
<ubot-it> problems: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> problems, wubi è sconsigliato. Effettua un'installazione reale.
<problems> e mi dice ke nn supporta i file efi... ora a me nn interessa mantenere una partizione windows
<krabador> !uefi | problems
<ubot-it> problems: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<problems> e x un installazione normale devo masterizzare il disco ke ho scaricato?
<gigirock> 'ngiorno a tutti condivido con Voi le mie conoscienze informatiche per la prox ora e mezzo
<problems> non potreste linkarmi a una guida x istallazione da asini totali??
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> problems, tipo informatica un fatto come e perche' ?
<gigirock> problems, prima di tutto descrivi l'ambiente , hai windows ? lo vuoi mantenere ?
<problems> asus k55v, non riesco a installare tramite wubi x problema con i file uefi, ho windows7 ke però da qualke mese ha un problema con l'audio e nn riesco a saltarci fuori tra aggiornamenti e driver, allora pensavo di passare a ubunto senza mantenere windows x vedere se risolveva i miei problemi
<dibartolo> qualcuno può aiutarmi per installare una stampante? ho istallato ubuntu 15.04 debbo installare una canon i-sensys mf4010. come faccio
<gigirock> problems, hai scaricato e provato la live ?
<gigirock> dibartolo, come e' collegata la stampante ?
<dibartolo> usb
<problems> ho scaricato il disk del 15.04 64 bit
<gigirock> problems, intendi il file .iso ?
<problems> si scusa :D
<gigirock> k aspe
<problems> k
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard allora crea la live su usb pen seguendo questa guida e da li puoi provare l'audio senza installare niente....  problems
<problems> grande grazie mille now i try ;)
<gigirock> dibartolo, esistono i driver per quella stampante ma solo 32 bit sembra
<dibartolo> si può ovviare il problema?
<gigirock> http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100270808.html il driver e' qui ed e' stato aggiornato da poco ... prova a scaricare il deb e installarlo ... dibartolo
<dibartolo> grazie siete gentili
<gigirock> http://localhost:631 dibartolo prova questo se ti appare un menu in inglese di cups... 6 a meta' dell'opera segui i menu  e dovresti avere la tua stampante online dibartolo
<problems> quindi io adesso ke ho caricato il file su pendrive, riavvio il pc lasciando inserita la chiavetta no? e premo f2 all'inizio??
<cristian_c> !usbwin | problems
<ubot-it> problems: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<gigirock> problems, con cosa hai messo il file iso sulla chiavetta ?
<problems> ctrl+c ctrl+v
<problems> xD
<glpiana> <ubot-it> problems: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<problems> uso questo programma allora? altrimenti nn funziona?
<glpiana> esatto
<problems> ok processo terminato.... ora riavvio semplicemente senza rimuovere la pen???? o devo premere qualcosa in via di accensione???
<gigirock> problems, dovresti arrivare al menu che ti fa scegliere il dev giusto
<gigirock> nei pc dell e' il tasto f12 in altri f11
<gigirock> il tuo e' asus ? problems
<problems> si asus
<krabador> problems, consulta il manuale del notebook, per le modalità di boot
<krabador> non ti si puo' dire per tentativi ed errori, essendo queste modalità diverse tra brand e brand, e modelli dello stesso brand
<dibartolo> scusatemi è il promo giorno che uso ubuntu. non sto riuscendo a settare la stampante mi servono i driver per ubuntu 15.04
<dibartolo> la stampante è canon i-sensys mf4010
<dibartolo> poco fa li ho avuti ma ho chiuso tutti e non li trovo
<problems> dovrebbe essere il tasto "esc"..... adesso provo ragazzi grazie di tutto intanto senza qualke vostra dritta ci avrei già dato a mucchio xD grazie ancora
<cristian_c> dibartolo, hai provato semplicemente a collegare la stampante e ad aggiungerla dal gestore stampanti?
<krabador> dibartolo, "li ho avuti" ---> li hai scaricati da qualche parte?
<dibartolo> si la rileva ma non riesce a stampare
<dibartolo> krabador li ho scaricati prima ma uscendo li ho persi
<krabador> dibartolo, controlla nella cartella Scaricati
<dibartolo> non ci sono
<dibartolo> avrò fatto qualche passaggio stupido
<cristian_c> dibartolo, quindi l'hai correttamente aggiunta alla finestra stampanti?
<dibartolo> effettivamente non compare una stampante, provo a rifare i passaggi che mi suggerisce ubuntu e ti faccio sapere
<krabador> dibartolo, http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/laser/laserbase_mf_series/i-sensys_mf4010.aspx?type=download&language=&os=LINUX
<krabador> scarica il 2.90
<dibartolo> krabador mi puoi indicare i passaggi che devo fare dopo aver scaricato il 2.90
<krabador> dibartolo, scarica, scompatta in una cartella, quando hai fatto ,fa un fischo
<krabador> *fischio
<dibartolo> krabador fatto ho scompattato e mi ha dato una cartella italiano con dentro altre 4 cartelle
<krabador> dibartolo, apri il terminale, va nella cartella in cui hai scompattato lo zip
<dibartolo> e dopo?
<krabador> ci sei?
<dibartolo> si
<krabador> ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<dibartolo> 64 bit
<krabador> allora entra nella cartella /italiano/64-bit_Driver/Debian/
<dibartolo> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-common_2.90-1_amd64.deb | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-ufr2-uk_2.90-1_amd64.deb | pastebinit
<dibartolo> scusa è la prima volta puoi spiegare più semplice
<krabador> i comandi che ti sto indicando, vanno copiati ed incollati nel terminale , all'interno della cartella specificata
<dibartolo> scusa cosa intendi per terminale?
<krabador> <krabador> dibartolo, apri il terminale, va nella cartella in cui hai scompattato lo zip
<krabador> <dibartolo> e dopo?
<krabador> <krabador> ci sei?
<krabador> <dibartolo> si
<krabador> "si" a cosa si riferiva?
<krabador> !terminale | dibartolo
<ubot-it> dibartolo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<dibartolo> ok sto digitando i comandi nel terminale
<dibartolo> nel terminale per primo cosa si deve inserire?
<krabador> se, nel terminale, non sei nella cartella in cui sono presenti i 2 file per cui ti ho passato i comandi d'installazione , non andranno
<krabador> dibartolo, in che cartella hai scompattato il tutto ?
<dibartolo> ho fatto una nuova cartella sul desktop
<dibartolo> come faccio dal terminale ad entrare nella cartella ,scusa ma il primo giorno che uso questo sistema
<krabador> con il gestore files, che trovi nella barra a sinistra
<krabador> va in questa cartella
<krabador> premi ctrl l
<krabador> copi l'indirizzo completo della cartella
<krabador> vai nel terminale
<krabador> cd <indirizzocartella> che incolli
<krabador> invio
<reggiano45> come creare una chiavetta di avvio USB con Xubutu? Non ho trovato il "creatore dischi avvio" di Ubuntu
<greenrider> usa unetbootin
<krabador> !usbwin | reggiano45
<ubot-it> reggiano45: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> greenrider, unetbootin blocca le opzioni di boot di ubuntu , imponendole in default. il programma tendenzialmente funziona, ma non è preferibile
<cristian_c> !info usb-disk-creator
<ubot-it> Package usb-disk-creator does not exist in trusty
<greenrider> ah sorry allora :p
<cristian_c> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubot-it> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.56.1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 222 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<reggiano45> Grazie a tutti : lo creerò su un'altro PC con Windows o Ubuntu. Grazie ancora
<krabador> greenrider, nessun problema, figurati
<krabador> reggiano45, cosa hai a disposizione ?
<reggiano45> Un pc con solo xubutnu, e un'altro con windows xp e ubuntu in dualboot
<krabador> reggiano45, allora puoi installare in xubuntu il programma segnalato da cristian_c
<krabador> e fare la pendrive
<dibartolo> sono qua   ora debbo dettare i comandi? pc@pc-Aspire-Z1-621:~/Scrivania$
<krabador> dibartolo, cosa non è chiaro di "<krabador> va in questa cartella" ?
<krabador> è la cartella di scompattamento
<krabador> non 2-3 cartelle prima
<krabador> se hai detto che l'hai fatta in scrivania, vuol dire che non è pc@pc-Aspire-Z1-621:~/Scrivania
<krabador> quella corretta.
<reggiano45> OK: sto installando  usb-creator-gtk e provo a crere la chiavetta. Grazie
<krabador> reggiano45, di niente
<dibartolo> krabador ho fatto quello che mi hai detto ho inserito cd e l'indirizzo della cartella con i due file ma mi dice file o directory non esistente
<krabador> dibartolo, perchè o hai sbagliato a digitare
<krabador> o non è giusto ilpercorso
<krabador> il terminale non mente mai
<dibartolo> lo so io ho inserito questo indirizzo:/home/pc/Scrivania/drive stampante/italiano/64-bit_Driver/Debian
<cristian_c> dibartolo, è esattamente quello?
<krabador> dibartolo, drive stampante ha uno spazio, in mezzo?
<krabador> dibartolo, cd /home/pc/Scrivania/'drive stampante'/italiano/64-bit_Driver/Debian
<dibartolo> si è il nome che ho dato alla cartella krabador
<krabador> con i 2 apici
<krabador> a fianco a drive stampante
<krabador> dibartolo, non conviene lasciare spazi
<dibartolo> quindi devo rimuovere lo spazio
<krabador> no, non adesso
<krabador> dovresti rinominare formalmente la cartella
<krabador> adesso limitati ad inserire gli apici
<krabador> per accederci dal terminale+
<krabador> dibartolo, copia/incolla
<dibartolo> finalmente mi ha fatto entrare adesso cosa devo inserireù
<krabador> i 2 comandi di prima
<krabador> delle 16:05
<krabador> i 3 comandi di prima
<dibartolo> ma il primo comando che hai messo (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) lo devo inserire pure
<krabador> si
<krabador> poi copi ed incolli gli altri 2
<dibartolo> tutti e due insieme vero?
<dibartolo> ho inserito il primo comando adesso mi da: sudo password for pc, ma non mi fa scrivere niente
<krabador> per motivi di sicurezza non visualizza la password
<krabador> ma la sta accettando
<dibartolo> ok quindi inserisco tutti e due i commandi
<krabador> dibartolo, restituiscono un link , che devi incollare qui
<dibartolo> li ho inseriti ma mi da errore
<dibartolo> krabador ecco i 2 link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/11719902/ e http://paste.ubuntu.com/11719907/
<krabador> ok dibartolo , dpkg -l | grep cndrvcups | pastebinit
<krabador> questo lo puoi dare ovunque
<krabador> in qualsiasi cartella tu sia, nel terminale
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<dibartolo> ma con i link che faccio
<krabador> servono per far visualizzare qui, i risultati del comando
<krabador> in quanto è meglio tenere il canale pulito dalle varie linee risultanti dall'invio di un comando
<dibartolo> mi da questo link http://paste.ubuntu.com/11719927/
<krabador> dibartolo, sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<dibartolo> fatto c'è questo link http://paste.ubuntu.com/11719941/
<krabador> dibartolo, perfetto, hai installato il driver stampante
<krabador> dibartolo, aggiungi stampante, e fa la pagina di prova
<dibartolo> ok
<dibartolo> in teoria dovrebbe funzionare, giusto
<krabador> si
<Carlin0> dibartolo, hai installato in quel pc tutto nello schermo ?
<poply> salve ragazzi
<Acn0w> ciao capo ;)
<poply> problemino quando do il comando dist-upgrade
<poply> nel fare l'upgrade mi da questo
<poply> Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<poply> ciao AcnOw
<Acn0w> poply, molto semplice
<Acn0w> anche se non andrebbe modificato quel file
<dibartolo> krabador ho fatto aggiungi stampante e mi è riuscito però gli dato la stampa di prova ma non la fa fare
<poply> io sinceramente nn ho toccato nulla faccio solo update e upgrade
<krabador> dibartolo, riavvia
<poply> e autoclean autoremove
<dibartolo> krabador ok provo
<krabador> poply, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> poply, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link risultante qui
<Acn0w> poply, puoi fare un pastebin del file grub in /etc/default ?
<poply> cioe???
<poply> :)
<krabador> <krabador> poply, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Acn0w> poply, cosa? installare pastebin o per il file che ti ho detto?
<krabador> <krabador> poply, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> poply, apri semplicemente il terminale, ed incolli quelle 2 linee
<dibartolo> krabador ho riavviato ma nella stampa di prova non funziona
<krabador> dibartolo, prova ad usarla da un documento di testo
<dibartolo> ok
<poply> pastebinit tutto o
<poply> ok
<poply> il file nn ho capito
<krabador> poply, devi postare il link risultante dal secondo comando
<krabador> qui
<krabador> altrimenti ci giriamo tutti quanti i pollici
<poply> ok scusami
<poply> scusami nn andava
<poply> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11720092/
<poply> mi sa che la riga che cerchi nn c'è perche ho chiuso la finestra precedente del terminale che nn andava
<Carlin0> poply, fai la stessa cosa con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<poply> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11720107/
<poply> nn c'è nulla da aggiornare e nn dice piu niente
<Carlin0> poply, dove lo vedi l'errore che dicevi ?
<Carlin0> secondo me hai confuso 2 cose
<poply> quando nn c'e nulla da aggiornare nn lo da
<poply> se c'è qualcosa da aggiornare esce un paio di volte durante l'upgrade
<Carlin0> si ma poply il grub non ha a che fare con gli aggiornamenti
<poply> me lo dice durante il dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> va be allora la prossima volta che lo fa tu prima di aggiornare vieni qui e lo fai vedere ok ?
<jester-> lol
<poply> ok scusami hai ragione!!!!
<poply> grazie
<Carlin0> secondo me hai confuso 2 cose poply  fidati
<poply> nel senso??
<Carlin0> l'errore in aggiornamento non può essere quello che hai detto
<jester-> secondo me è un semplice avviso
<Carlin0> <poply> nel fare l'upgrade mi da questo
<Carlin0> <poply> Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<jester-> o ha pacioccato maldestramente /etc/default/grub
<poply> durante il dist-upgrade mentre fa le operazioni ogni tanto da questa riga:
<poply> Attenzione: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<poply> proprio come sta scritto
<Soveliss> ciao a tutti
<poply> durante la progressione del dist-upgrade
<poply> tra le tante righe mette un paio di queste
<jester-> poply: fa vedere cat /etc/default-grub
<poply> COME?
<poply> scusate le maiuscole
<jester-> poply: pastebinit | cat /etc/default-grub
<jester-> poply: pastebinit | cat /etc/default/grub
<jester-> sbagliai /
<poply> file o directory nn esistente
<jester-> poply: pastebinit | cat /etc/default/grub
<jester-> merd vero
<poply> ci mette un sacco di tempo a creare il pastebin
<jester-> poply:  pc scarso?
<Carlin0> poply, ctrl + c
<jester-> servono 2 secondi
<Acn0w> Carlin0, vedi che anche jester- ha avuto la mai stessa idea
<Carlin0> poply, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<jester-> poply: cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<jester-> zan zann
<poply> scarso è un complimento
<poply> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11720178/
<poply> ho fatto manualmente
<jester-> poply: aprilo lubuntu?
<poply> ???
<jester-> poply: che ubuntu usi
<poply> si scusa lubuntu 14.04
<jester-> poply: eh ma ubuntu normale, kubuntu. xubuntu o lubuntu
<jester-> poply: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<poply> no
<poply> lubuntu 14.04
<poply> barra sotto
<jester-> Carlin0: editor di lubbuntu?
<Carlin0> leafpad credo ...
<jester-> poply: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<poply> ok
<jester-> poply: correggi cosi #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> a parte il fatto che non  dovresti usare dist-upgrade
<poply> perchè??
<jester-> perché non serve su una cistro stabile
<Soveliss> qualcuno si intende di mysql ed apache? mi metto in coda per assistenza :)
<poply> fatto e salvato
<poply> ah ok
<jester-> poply: sudo update-grub
<poply> allora nn lo faccio piu
<Carlin0> eh ma quando arriva il kernel nuovo deve per forza
<poply> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11720220/
<jester-> poply: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> vedèm
<poply> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11720232/
<poply> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11720235/
<jester-> poply: ok
<poply> Grazie ragazzi
<poply> buon lavoro
<jester-> poply: adesso al boot vedrai il menu
<poply> che menu
<poply> quello di boot??
<jester-> eh quello di scelta
<poply> io nn ho altri s.o.
<jester-> ma hai vari kernel i il recover
<poply> che vuol dire vari kernel??
<jester-> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel
<poply> servono tutti??
<poply> o quando li aggiorna si possono togliere i prec?
<poply> con autoclean e autoremove mi sembra li tolga
<jester-> sudo apt-get autoremove  lascia gli ultimi 2
<poply> e nella scelta scelgo sempre l'ultimo???
<poply> ilpiu aggiornato scusa
<gigirock> jester-, non sempre , nella 14.04 non li toglie +
<poply> mi sembra di aver letto durante autoclean che li toglie se ha installato il nuovo
<jester-> gigirock: non ricordai
<gigirock> dpkg --list | grep linux-image cosi' vedi quali hai
<jester-> poply: autoclean pulisce parzialmente la cache
<poply> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11720280/
<poply> ne ho parecchi
<poply> ma posso toglerli tranne l'ultimo???
<gigirock> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.xxxx-generic cosi' li cancelli definitivamente
<poply> mica tutti però??
<gigirock> poply, usa il comando che ti ho dato e lascia solo 3.16.0-39 e -40
<poply> e il generic??
<poply> scusa generic-lts-utopic?
<gigirock> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.xxxx-generic cosi' li cancelli definitivamente poply
<gigirock> poply, non lo conosco quello ma lascialo li potrebbe essere qualcosa di particolare....
<gigirock> infatti sono firmware per il kern 3.16 lascialo dove e'
<gigirock> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kernel/linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<poply> ok grazie
<Soveliss> scusatemi ... posso rompervi le scatole? :)
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Soveliss> perfetto ... alura, io devo installare un software per la gestione di un'associazione senza scopo di lucro; il sofware in gestione è il sinx il cui manuale si trova a questo link http://www.mokazine.com/read/sinx/manuale-di-sinx
<Soveliss> ho installato mysql 5.5 ed apache 2
<cristian_c> !chat | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dibartolo> mi potete ridare i comandi da inserire nel terminal per istallare i driver della stampante ubuntu 15.04 64bit
<cristian_c> dibartolo, ma non li avevi già installati?
<dibartolo> si ho fatto la prova e non stampa
<cristian_c> dibartolo, se non funzionano, disinstallali
<dibartolo> scusate debbo andare domani vi ricontatto per riprovare grazie per la vostra pazienza.
<brian72> salve a tutti raga
<brian72> ho ubuntu la versione 14.04
<brian72> ma non si vuole aggiornare
<brian72> motivo ?
<krabador> brian72, apri terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<brian72> pastebin!
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<brian72> kimal73_: mi apri la pastebin ?
<krabador> sudo apt-get pastebinit  ---> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> usa questo e non  il primo
<brian72> krabador: fatto
<brian72> adesso ?
<brian72> brian@brian-G31M-ES2L:~$ sudo apt-get update
<brian72> ù[sudo] password for brian:
<brian72> Riprovare.
<brian72> [sudo] password for brian:
<brian72> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<brian72> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<brian72> krabador: istallato
<krabador> si, e devi copiare ed incollare i comandi che ti ho scritto, per intero
<brian72> ok dove li copio ?
<brian72> ! pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> non quello che pare a te, per poi incollare qui dentro ed essere cacciato dal floodbot
<brian72> !pastebin
<krabador> brian72, non
<krabador> brian72, serve
<krabador> brian72, pastebin
<brian72> kimal73_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11720676/
<krabador> brian72, se copi
<krabador> brian72, ed incolli
<krabador> brian72, nel terminale
<krabador> brian72, i comandi
<krabador> brian72, che ti ho indicato
<krabador> brian72, rilasciano direttamente loro
<krabador> brian72, il link pastebin
<krabador> brian72, ok ?
<brian72> krabador: ok
<brian72> io lo fatto alla vecchia maniera :)
<brian72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11720676/
<krabador> brian72, accomodati pure fuori
<brian72> krabador:  non funziona piu con i link ?
<krabador> se vuoi fare come ti pare
<krabador> quando qualcuno inizia a cercare di aiutarti, ok?
<brian72> krabador:  ok
<brian72> krabador:  mi rispieghi come fare di preciso ?
<krabador> brian72, software-properties-gtk , aprirà una finestra
<krabador> menu a tendina "scaricare da" ,selezioni altro
<krabador> selezioni ,nella lista dei mirror in italia, il mirror con garr,chiudi correttamente
<krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebint
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> questo, non il penultimo
<Ivanone> salve chiedo assistenza per cortesia
<Ivanone> salve
<akis24> !chedi | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<akis24> !chiedi | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ivanone> ho scaricato gparted live ma sto cercando di creare su un cd l'immagine iso di quel che ho scaricato per fare ilboot di avvio dal bios come faccio a creare un cd iso con quel che ho scaricato?
<Guest46861> hi
<akis24> Ivanone: su che sistema sei ?
<Ivanone> ubuntu 14.04 credo
<Guest46861> sdd
<cristian_c> Guest46861, ?
<akis24> ivanone immagino tu abbia brasero per masterizzare
<Ivanone> akis24:l'ho scaricato con windows 7 poi ho visto che non riuscivo a creare un disco immagine con windows e ho passato tutto su ubuntu ma non sò che fare....si ho brasero
<akis24> Ivanone: dovresti masterizzare il file come immagine iso
<Ivanone> akis24:ok ma che comando devo dare?
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Ivanone, infrarecorder non va bene?
<akis24> ivanone apri brasero e trovi l'opzione per masterizzare file immagine tutto li
<Ivanone> akis24:per cortesia dimmi come apro brasero
<Ivanone> ok
<Ivanone> fatto
<cristian_c> !avviareprogrammi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> Ivanone, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AvviareProgrammi
<Ivanone> akis24:ok brasero aperto sto inserendo il contenuto di gparted
<Ivanone> akis24:ok per masterizzare come iso tutto il contenuto pronto?
<akis24> Ivanone:  se hai caricato il file immagine e inserito il cd avvia la masterizzazione
<Ivanone> akis24:in fondo c'è scritto : file immagine: <</home/home/brasero.iso>> : è giusto?
<akis24> Ivanone:  devi selezionare il file che hai scaricato ovviamente dalla cartella di download .. credo sia " scaricati "
<cristian_c> Ivanone, hai chiamato il tuo utente 'home'?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Ivanone> akis24:si l'ho già fatto l'elenco è pronto ....era per dire......
<giangy> salve
<giangy> una domanda tecnica
<Ivanone> akis24:ho dato il nome al cd e sotto mi è apparsa quella frase...
<Ivanone> è giusta?
<akis24> Ivanone: devi trovare il file scaricato suppongo saprai il nome del file ...
<giangy> devo far girare il sistema su un notebook senza hd tramite dvd...se masterizzo la iso e faccio partire tramite dvd funziona?
<fennec> buonasera, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare app col boot da flash, grazie
<Ivanone> akis24:allora io ho scaricato gparted live version e aprendolo con winzip ho estratto le cartelle e le stelle cartelle le ho preparate, nell'ordine, in brasero..
<akis24> Ivanone:  non devi estrarre nulla devi scriviere il file per come l'hai scaricato esempio : gpartedlive.iso
<Ivanone> akis24:zippate?
<Ivanone> akis24:le ho scaricate con windows
<akis24> Ivanone: perfetto non dovevi estrarlo ti ripeto dovevi solo masterizzarlo e basta
<Ivanone> akis24:ok prendo il file zippato e lo metto su brasero e il gioco è fatto?
<cristian_c> giangy, sì
<fennec> ho provato a scaricare un app lo installa dice ok, ma poi non c'è traccia né sulla flash né in hdd, dove va a finire?
<cristian_c> il boot avviene da dvd, non da hdd
<giangy> non ci vuole il file boot.ini?
<cristian_c> fennec, nel ramdisk
<cristian_c> giangy, dove?
<akis24> Ivanone:  esatto il file suppongo sia .iso  giusto ?
<giangy> parte direttamente?
<cristian_c> giangy, io non capisco perché hai associato l'hard disk al dvd
<Ivanone> akis24:esatto...io non menìero accorto
<Ivanone> akis24:son diventato scemo per niente
<akis24> ivanone bene procedi allora :)
<giangy> scusami cristian io ora sto scaricando iso 32bt e lo masterizzo da dvd...ora il sito parla di installazione ma io in realta voglio farlo partire da dvd in quanto il notebook non ha hard disk al momento
<fennec> ma posso dirgli di memorizzarlo in modo permanente nella flash? perché mi perde anche tutti settaggi, prefrenze ecc
<cristian_c> giangy, infatti non selezioni 'Installa', ma 'Prova'
<giangy> ok perfetto
<giangy> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> al menù scegli prova per lanciare la modalità live
<cristian_c> fennec, se non ha persistenza, no
<fennec> sì
<cristian_c> fennec, è una live per quel motivo
<cristian_c> fennec, se vuoi salvare dati , installa su hard disk
<fennec> quindi non posso usare la flash com un hdd esterno? si comporta come se fosse una ROM
<fennec> E se installo con wubi?
<Ivanone> akis24:ok ascolta io devo formattare con gparted una chiave usb per installarci windows xp con virtual machine mi consigli di formattarla fat 32 o ntfs?
<akis24> Ivanone:  fat32
<cristian_c> fennec, sì che puoi usarla
<Ivanone> akis24:il sistema operativo non me la vedeva.....proverò a riformattarla perchè dava dei problemi
<cristian_c> fennec, wubi non è supportato
<cristian_c> fennec, la 'flash' , come dici tu, è una live sostanzialmente, ma puoi usarla in abbinamento con un hard disk
<cristian_c> fennec, diciamo che se non hai persistenza, non puoi salvare i dati sulla 'flash' stessa
<Ivanone> akis24:per il momento ti ringrazio e ti auguro una buona serata
<akis24> ciao Ivanone  di nulla
<fennec> flash è l'hardware, chiamala pen drive o come vuoi, ci siamo capiti sull'oggetto. Allora posso mettere ubuntu e poi memorizzare su hdd o su "chiavetta" le preferenze o la live non lo prevede in alcun modo, questa persistenza come (dove) gliela dico?
<cristian_c> fennec, con unetbootin puoi riservare un po' di spazio alla persistenza
<cristian_c> fennec, ma come avrai capito il supporto è appunto da intendersi per l'utilizzo come sistema live e come installer
<fennec> sì, ok ascolta, se puoi dirmi, posso, partizionando la chivetta, avere più di un sistema disponibile x l'avvio o devo fare una flash x un sistema soltanto? (ubuntu, lubuntu ecc)
<wale> ciao, posso fare una domanda una domanda che riguarda l'interpretazione di informazioni hardware o non è attinente?
<cristian_c> fennec, di norma, uno solo
<cristian_c> a meno che non imposti un multiboot
<cristian_c> fennec, dico questo perché tu vuoi avviare un multiboot, non si tratta di installazione su flash, ma di creazione di un supporto di boot
<cristian_c> wale, sentiamo
<fennec> ok, grazie cristian, proverò
<wale> dobvrei copio incollare delle informazioni ma non posso farlo qui no? c'era una pagina nella quale posso copiarle ed inserire solo l'url qui
<wale> non ricordo come si chiamasse
<akis24> !paste | wale
<ubot-it> wale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wale> :) grazie
<wale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721538/
<wale> allora stando a quel che ci capisco io lui mi sta dicendo che ho 2 giga di ram collegati alla scheda madre, uno slot vuoto e 2 collegati ad uno slot
<wale> sbaglio?
<akis24> wale: si hai un banco di ram da 2 giga  bank1
<gigirock> sarebbe meglio mettere il banco nello slot 0
<wale> no no il mio problema è che a me questo pc è stato venduto come pc con 6 gb di ram
<wale> e volevo capire se sono io che sono stupida o davvero c'è qualcosa di strano -.-
<gigirock> manca un banco da 4 gb.....
<akis24> wale: ne hai 2 giga di ram  e basta
<fennec> ahh
<fennec> aspetta wale
<akis24>  slot: System board or motherboard
<akis24>        size: 2GiB
<gigirock> o il banco da 4 g in slot 0 e' fulminato
<fennec> quando accendi il pc quanta te ne conta di ram?
<wale> stavo pensando al fatto che si fosse fulminato si
<wale> dove vedo questa informazione fennec?
<fennec> appena lo accendi quando compare americam megatrends
<wale> americam megatrends'
<wale> ?
<gigirock> ma e' un portatile o un fisso ?
<fennec> subito dopoconta la ram
<wale> portatile
<gigirock> wale marca modello sn
<fennec> è lo stesso portatile o fisso nn cambia la ram la conta
<fennec> oppure
<fennec> entra nel BIOS durante il POST e lì vedi quanta ram e in quale slot
<wale> aspettate mi sono un pò persa
<fennec> di solito c'è F2 o Del
<fennec> dipende dal tuo bios
<gigirock> se ci dici marca modello e sn si trova la conf originale
<Delfino1983> buonsera a tutti
<fennec> una volta avevo la stessa mainboard ed entravo con il tasto "Canc"
<wale> allora se volete vi metto le informazioni di lshw
<wale> lì dovrebbe esserci tutto
<gigirock> lshw | pastebinit zia
<fennec> al limite lo apri... ;)
<gigirock> e ci fai una photo
<fennec> se lo slot e' vuoto lo vedi subito se ti han fegato il chip
<wale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721654/
<fennec> *rubato
<wale> si si alla fine dovrò fare l'autopsia al pc mi sa :D
<wale> (purtroppo non lo posso smontare adesso perchè non ho il tempo)
<wale> si fennec se lo slot è vuoto sarò molto triste :(
<Delfino1983> wale :D
<fennec> no ma qui è chiaro sono 2GB!
<fennec> senti wale, la butto lì, non è che il negoziante si sia sia confuso o magari tu interpretato in fretta un dato che ti puo' aver detto?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fennec> sì avete ragione, sorry :)
<gigirock> cmq i seriali non esistono attenzione....
<wale> grazie per l'interpretazione. il computer è un refurbished, lo ho comprato online. magari si è solo fulminato il banchetto eè solo sfiga
<wale> *ed è
<gigirock> wale se lo hai pagato < 300 euri ne vale la pena
<gigirock> per un i7
<fennec> asc wale qui non si puo' parlare di hardware xché non c'entra col topic del canale, se vuoi ti spiego meglio sul canale chat dedicato e liberiamo qui :)
<Delfino1983> wale  comprane un altro cosi gira anche l'economia
<akis24> !chat | gigirock  wale fennec  Delfino1983
<ubot-it> gigirock  wale fennec  Delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Delfino1983> akis24 relax
<wale> Ok scusate passo di là
<fennec> akis lo so ! leggi su
<Delfino1983> No Kick
<Delfino1983> akis24 :D
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-16
<glpiana> ola
<davyde84> hola signori
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<elenas> Giorno
<elenas> Volevo sapere se esiste ubuntu touch per s3 neo single sim
<jester-> elenas: non mi pare
<davide> ciao
<davide> irssi per win dove lo trvo
<davide> :)
<jester-> davide: boh
<jester-> chiedi in ##windows
<Carlin0> nel mentre cerca anche IE per linux
<Carlin0> davide, se vuoi per win c'è hexchat
<jester-> eh ma non andando da terminale non è figo
<Carlin0> certo meglio craccare mirc :P
<shakary> Saluti a tutti
<shakary> mi trovo a smanettare su un glorioso ibook g4
<shakary> nel quale girava tiger
<shakary> ormai obsoleto
<shakary> ho installato lubuntu 12.04
<shakary> e funziona dignitosamente
<glpiana> !enter | shakary
<ubot-it> shakary: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<shakary> ho provato anche lubuntu 15.04 ma ad un certo punto si blocca. Nessuno di voi ha esperienze simili E qualcuno ha installato con successo un linux in questo laptop ?
<uait> ciao a tutti, scusate, i pacchetti tar.gz vanno estratti giusto?
<cybernova> uait, si
<uait> grazie, e poi come faccio ad installare il contenuto?
<cybernova> uait, ci sarà un file README o qualcosa del genere dentro che spiega, altrimenti devi guardare da dove hai scaricato il file
<jester-> uait: tar è file compresso tipo zip
<Carlin0> uait, non è detto che un file compresso contenga roba da installare
<glpiana> uait, i tar.gz sono archivi, come gli zip. a seconda di quello che contengono ti comporti
<uait> ok grazie a entrambi, si tratta di un gioco, quindi sicuramente devo installare no?
<jester-> uait: e sempre che ci sia qualcosa da installare e non per es porni
<uait> no jester- ahah
<cybernova> uait, se non lo sai tu che hai scaricato quel file
<cybernova> io di certo non lo so :)
<jester-> è cmunque sconsigliabile installare roba non da repo o qiuantomeno in formato .deb
<jester-> quantomeno*
<Carlin0> uait, ma alla fine cosa devi installare ?
<uait> http://download.wakfu.com/full/linux/ sono 10 mb potete scaricare?
<uait> un gioco sarebbe
<glpiana> uait, in questo canale non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | uait
<ubot-it> uait: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<uait> allora vado li grazie
<shakary> nessuna rispossta al mio quesito?
<jester-> shakary: si blocca perchè il pc non la supporta
<jester-> shakary: e piu si va avanti e  piu la retrocompatibilità viene ridotta, quindi vai di max lubuntu 14.04
<shakary> parlavo della versione specifica x processori ppc quindi dovrebbe supportarla
<shakary> in atto quella che gira decentemente ( con cento msg di sistema sia all'avvio che allo spegnimento ) è la 12.04
<ExPBoy> shakary, ti si è già risposto
<ExPBoy> non si può pretendere di più da quel pc
<davide> quit
<shakary> in definitiva possiamo concludere che pur continuando ad esistere distro per processori ppc non tutte vanno bene x ibook g4
<ExPBoy> shakary, penso che sia inutile disquisire :)
<ExPBoy> ma se vuoi chiaccherare vieni nel canale di chat
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shakary> ultima perplessità ci gira meglio ubuntu o debian ?
<ExPBoy> :(
<cirelli94> Ciao ragazzi!
<cirelli94> qualcuno è in linea? Ho un problemino che è una cavolata ma vorrei risolverlo...
<akis24> cirelli94:  esponilo magari qualcuno lo legge e risponde
<cirelli94> io ho nelle impostazioni di utilizzare la tastiera italiana, ma quando avvia il pc tutte le volte è diversa, penso quella inglese. Nelle impostazioni è italiana, e anche nell'icona in alto a dx... però quando scrivo sbaglia alcuni caratteri...
<akis24> cirelli94:  versione di ubuntu ?
<cirelli94> 15.04!7
<akis24>  cirelli94  apri il terminale e dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration segui il wizard e configura " usa generica 105 tasti (intl) "
<panormus> ciao r
<panormus> come faccio ad installare i file .tar.gz?
<Carlin0> panormus, un *.tar.gz è solo un file compresso , non è detto che contenga roba installabile
<panormus> è un programma di oracle
<panormus> per ubuntu
<Carlin0> che programma ?
<panormus> jre-7u79
<jacopo> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato xubuntu ultima versione, connetto l'HDMI alla tv ma mi dice nessun segnale, la cosa strana è che se faccio CTRL-ALT-CANC per riavviare l'immagine appare, mi chiede la password, inserisco e poi di nuovo schermo blu nessun segnale...cosa puo' essere secondo voi?
<jester-> jacopo: scheda grafica?
<jacopo> jester come lo scopro? scusa l'ignoranza
<jacopo> il pc è un inspiron 3137
<Ivanone> salve devo formattare una chiave usb con gparted live per installarci windows xp ma con g parted mi comunica che la memoria non è allocata che posso fare?
<jacopo> scusate ho dovuto riavviare, se qualcuno mi aveva risposto, in sostanza ho che l'uscita hdmi del pc dà nessun segnale sullo schermo della tv. se pero' faccio cntrl-alt-canc l'immagine appare e mi chiede password...non appena la inserisco  il sistema operativo si riavvia e scompARE L'IMMAGINE
<Carlin0> Ivanone, se devi installare XP hai sbagliato canale
<Ivanone> Carlin0:devo capire perchè non riesce a formattarla
<Ivanone> Carlin0:in che senso ho sbagliato canale?
<Carlin0> Ivanone, sei italiano ?
<Ivanone> Carlin0:si
<Carlin0> e allora mi pare che la mia frase non dia adito a dubbi
<Ivanone> Carlin0:in che senso spiegati per cortesia
<gigirock> Ivanone, ricapitola e spiegati meglio
<Carlin0> <Carlin0> Ivanone, se devi installare XP hai sbagliato canale ← cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<gigirock> Ivanone, per salvarti di che volevi creare una chiavetta con la live di ubuntu per avere gparted
<Ivanone> gigirock:scusami ma cercavo assistenza con gparted di debian: ho avviato gparted per cercare di formattare una chiavetta usb per poterci installare successivamente xp ma il programma in live di gparted mi dice che l'unità non è allocata che posso fare?
<Ivanone> gigirock:e sopratutto per poterci installare windows xp va formattata in fat 32 o ntfs?
<starforce> ciao a tutti
<starforce> è possibile postare qui una domanda a carattere tecnico?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | starforce
<ubot-it> starforce: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<starforce> grazie
<Ivanone> gigirock:hai novità?
<starforce> Ho installato la versione 14.04 di ubuntu. Tutto ok ma non riesco a far funzionare la webcam creative ct6840. Sembra che il sistema la riconosce ma in skype ad esempio non si vede l'immagine. Ho letto in vari forum di questo problema con questo modello esatto di webcam ma non son riuscito a trovare la soluzione.
<starforce> Sarei grato a chi potesse fornire una soluzione in merito. Grazie
<gigirock> starforce hai installato cheese ?
<gigirock> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 47 kB, installed size 397 kB
<gigirock> Ivanone, non ho tempo ora
<Ivanone> devo formattare una chiavetta usb con gparted di debian per poterci installare successivamente xp ma il programma in live di gparted mi dice che l'unità non è allocata che posso fare?
<jacopo> scusate ho un ptoblema con l'uscita hdmi: nessun segnale (schermo blu), pero' se disconnetto il sistema (CNTRL-ALT-CANC)  l'immagine appre, poi metto la password, accedo al sistema operativo e di nuovo nessun segnale. Come mai?
<Ivanone> qualcuno potrebbe darmi un consiglio per cortesia?
<Ivanone> chiedo scusa qualcuno potrebbe darmi qualche consiglio?
<starforce> grazie gigirock, provo a installarlo.
<starforce> gigirock ho visto che cheese è già preinstallato
<starforce> l'ho aperto ed effettivamente la webcam funziona
<starforce> con cheese
<Ivanone> Salve, chiedo gentilmente assistenza : devo formattare una chiavetta usb con gparted di debian per poi installarci xp ma il programma in live di parted mi dice che l'unità non è allocata posso chiedere istruzioni per cortesia? grazie
<krabador> Ivanone, apri gparted , seleziona la pendrive e crea nuova tabella partizioni
<Ivanone> krabador:non lo esegue
<krabador> se il tuo sistema non esegue gparted è un altro paio di maniche
<Ivanone> krabador:no gparted parte e vede benissimo tutto anche la chiavetta ma quel comando non lo esegue
<krabador> "quel comando" ---> ?
<Ivanone> krabador:crea nuova tabella
<starforce> in cheese funziona, ma con skype continua a non funzionare
<giano> dalve a tutti, mia madre ha un pc con lubutu (su pressione mia) e penso abbia fatto una piccola cazzata, nel senso che se cerco di accendere il pc mi da un errore che è: error: file/boot/brub/i386-pc/boot.mood     not found
<krabador> !grub | giano
<Ivanone> krabador:tipo di tabella msdos?
<ubot-it> giano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> giano, segui la guida ripristino
<giano> e mi da spazoi per dare comandi, sapete aiutarmi? penso che lei abbia interrotto un aggiornamento
<giano> ok grazie
<giano> ci provo
<krabador> Ivanone, si
<Ivanone> krabador:ok mi dice sempre non allocato ora che devo fare?
<krabador> starforce, che versione di ubuntu e che versione di skype?
<krabador> !image | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ivanone> krabador:l'ho lanciato con altro pc che è connesso ma sto usando gparted live
<krabador> Ivanone, già sei abbondantemente offtopic,se poi non mandi neanche documentazione di errori
<Ivanone> krabador:dimmi che posso comunicarti---
<Ivanone> krabador:quando dice non allocato che può voler dire?
<starforce> ubuntu 14.04, skype 4.3
<Ivanone> ?
<giano> krabador: grazie infinite, ci sono riuscto
<krabador> starforce, hai installato da repository o scaricando il pacchetto dal sito ?
<jighen_> ragazzi ho un problema ed avrei bisogno di una mano ho installato windows 8 su un pc portatile uefi e vorrei installare in dual boot ubuntu lts ma quando apro gparted per sistemare le partizioni mi dice
<jighen_> e non mi vede la partizione di windows
<jighen_>   /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<jighen_> qualcuno sa dirmi cosa c-[ che non va e come faccio per risolvere_
<gigirock> jighen_, con cosa 'apri gparted' ?
<jighen_> dalla live di ubuntu lts
<jighen_> perora sono in live
<gigirock> jighen_, caricata la live sulla usb pen ?
<jighen_> no da dvd
<gigirock> ok , jighen_ quando 'booti' dal primo menu , non trovi una scelta "avvia DVD uefi ? "
<jighen_> e da li che ho avviato la live
<gigirock> jighen_, e non ci sono altre scelte per avviare il dvd ?
<jighen_> c'è quella ''normale'' e quella uefi
<jighen_> ed io ho avviato liave da quella uefi per quello non capisco perche non mi vede le partizioni
<jighen_> la live*
<gigirock> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gigirock> jighen_, e' triste ma ti devi leggere sto tomo
<jighen_> gigirock ho seguito lo stesso wiki :D tempo fa sullo stesso pc l'avevo installato e non ho avuto problemi facendo la stessa procedura
<gigirock> jighen_, hai disabilitato quanto richiesto nel bios e nel win 8 ?=
<gigirock> jighen_, hai disabilitato quanto richiesto nel bios e nel win 8 ?
<jighen_> si certo seno non avrei nemmeno potuto avviare la live :D
<gigirock> jighen_, non ho esperienza diretta in merito ma la partizione GPT deve essere configurata ad hoc perche' gparted la veda...
<jighen_> va be grazie lo stesso provo a rifare la procedura magari ho sbagliato qualche cosa e in caso torno :D
<prtnfjn> ho urgente bisogno di aiuto
<gigirock> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carlin0> !aiuto | prtnfjn
<ubot-it> prtnfjn: please see above
<prtnfjn> non riesco a installare ne lubuntu ne xubuntu
<gigirock> prtnfjn, ci servono + particolari... dove come quando non riesci in queste installazioni ?
<prtnfjn> ho fatto una pennina usb con xubuntu, quando vado sulla voce "prova xubuntu senza installarlo" rimane tutto nero... ho provato anche un comando nomodeset, ma non si risolve niente...
<prtnfjn> il pc è vecchio
<Carlin0> con cosa l'hai fatta la penna ?
<gigirock> prtnfjn, su che pc installi ?
<prtnfjn> unetbootin
<Carlin0> !usbwin | prtnfjn
<ubot-it> prtnfjn: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<prtnfjn> vi mando le specifiche hardware
<Carlin0> prtnfjn, fallo con sto programma la penna
<prtnfjn> Va bene
<nfhgf> non ho risolto. . . (sono quello di prima con xubuntu)
<Pepuzzo> Buonasera scusate ma più o meno quanto ci mette il sistema operativo ad installarsi?
<krabador> Pepuzzo, dipende dall'hardware
<Pepuzzo> si ok grazie ma su un computer che rispetta solo i requisiti di sistema?
<Pepuzzo> i requisiti minimi
<krabador> Pepuzzo, per favore, segnala cpu ram e scheda video ,con precisione , e tipo di hd
<krabador> facciamo prima
<Pepuzzo> ok
<Pepuzzo> aspetta
<Pepuzzo> cpu: 1Ghz X86 ram:1 GB scheda video: 2D 1024X768 hd:16 BG
<Pepuzzo> questo è ciò che so
<Pepuzzo> se hai domande chiedi pure
<Pepuzzo> 1024X600 la scheda video
<krabador> Pepuzzo, che cpu
<giacomo_c> ragazzi ho un piccolo problema.. mi è sparito aggiornamenti e software da linux..quindi non posso più gestire le repository
<cristian_c> giacomo_c, ti è sparito dopo un aggiornamento?
<giacomo_c> non ho fatto aggiornamenti di distro, solo piccoli aggiornamenti di applicazioni
<cristian_c> giacomo_c, infatti mica ho parlato di aggiornamento di release
<giacomo_c> lo so ho solo detto
<giacomo_c> comunque no lo so non controllo molto spesso le repository installate
<giacomo_c> ne dovevo cancellare una e ho notato che manca aggiornamenti e software sia dal menù impostazioni che dal menù a tendina
<cristian_c> eh, allora
<cristian_c> giacomo_c, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | giacomo_c
<ubot-it> giacomo_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giacomo_c> se dò questo comando mi scarica tutto e poi mi dice che manca un file packages in una repository che dovrei eliminare
<cristian_c> giacomo_c, incolla su pastebin
<giacomo_c> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726543/ quasi dimenticavo prima di aggiungere la repository era uscito che il comando "add-apt-repository" non esisteva e ho dovuto reinstallarlo
<cfrtyu> Ragazzi ho urgente bisogno di aiuto. Ho un ibm thinkcentre 9216-74g, vorrei tanto installare ubuntu, ma essendo l'hardware troppo obsoleto ho scelto di installare xubuntu, per via dell'interfaccia più leggera. Quando carico xubuntu da usb scelgo di provarlo senza installarlo, e dopo qualche minuto lo schermo rimane nero... Lo stesso accade con lubu
<cfrtyu> ntu... quale puo essere il problema?
<krabador> cfrtyu, puoi specificare chiaramente cpu / ram / scheda video ?
<cfrtyu> Certo, cpu: intel pentium 4 3.6 gHz, ram 1,5 gb, scheda video "sis mirage graphics" 32 mb
<krabador> cfrtyu, al menu di "prova senza installare" premi f6
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> seleziona la prova
<cfrtyu> già provato, non funziona purtroppo
<krabador> cfrtyu, la sis è la scheda meno supportata della storia
<krabador> cfrtyu, puoi controllare quante e quali sono le opzioni acpi nel bios della macchina ?
<cfrtyu> va bene ,ora riavvio
<giacomo_c> cristian_c puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/shnatsel/zram/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cristian_c> a cosa ti serve?
<krabador> giacomo_c, un ppa, che , tanto per cambiare, è offline, e blocca gli aggiornamenti
<giacomo_c> era zram ma non trovando il packages volevo toglierla
<giacomo_c> krabador a me manca questo: http://lh6.ggpht.com/-APyGDjzlEOk/UzqtLTJmuBI/AAAAAAABVSQ/GCY-g5dX07E/s1200/sorgenti-software-ubuntu.jpg tra le ap
<giacomo_c> app*
<krabador> usi saucy ?
<giacomo_c> saucy?
<krabador> giacomo_c, l'immagine, è uno screen del tuo sistema?
<giacomo_c> no è presa da internet perchè a me manca software e aggiornamenti
<cfrtyu> L'unica voce che trovo è: Tipo sospensione ACPI, impostata su S3 (SRT)
<krabador> giacomo_c, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<krabador> cfrtyu, che opzioni ha ?
<giacomo_c> xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cfrtyu> Dovrei controllare, cosa che sbadatamente non ho fatto... provvedo
<krabador> giacomo_c, in ogni caso, se non rimuovi quel ppa, gli aggiornamenti rimarranno bloccati
<giacomo_c> e come faccio?
<krabador> giacomo_c, apri terminale, digita software-properties-gtk
<krabador> apre una finestra, va in altro software
<krabador> togli la spunta
<krabador> giacomo_c, ma hai precedentemente installato software da quel ppa ?
<giacomo_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11726636/
<giacomo_c> no
<jacopo> buonasera a tutti! Ho un problema con l'uscita HDMI: funziona  a volte
<krabador> giacomo_c, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giacomo_c> cos'è pastebinit?
<krabador> giacomo_c, il secondo restituisce un link
<krabador> giacomo_c, si occupa di fare il pastebin automatico dei comandi
<krabador> per ottimizzare tempo
<giacomo_c> krabador io avevo perso, non so come, software-properties-gtk
<giacomo_c> che gestisce i repository
<krabador> giacomo_c, vuoi seguire quanto suggerito?
<giacomo_c> ma ho risolto
<cfrtyu> C'è un'altra opzione chiamata S1(POS)
<krabador> ok giacomo_c ,quando hai bisogno di assistenza, torna pure qui
<krabador> cfrtyu, allora, lascialo stare come l'hai trovato, fa partire il supporto di xubuntu, premi f6, selezioni acpi=off ,nomodeset, e fai partire prova senza installare
<giacomo_c> io avevo perso software-properties-gtk che gestisce i repository. Non so come si è disinstallato però è successo.. Son entrato qui per chiedere come riaverlo
<cfrtyu> credo di aver provato anche selezionando acpi=off, ma senza risultato
<krabador> cfrtyu, "credo"
<krabador> o provi , o ci giriamo i pollici
<cfrtyu> Hai ragione. Adesso provo con acpi=off
<krabador> giacomo_c, e ti si sta fornendo assistenza, ma giri intorno ai comandi che ti si stanno segnalando
<krabador> we, ma quanti siete
<jacopo> c'è un numeretto :)
<jacopo> ?
<giacomo_c> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11726697/ capito ora?
<krabador> giacomo_c, il pastebin è del comando apt-get update
<krabador> che ti ho chiesto
<cristian_c> jacopo, non c'è nessun numeretto
<giacomo_c> ora lo posto
<cristian_c> jacopo, ma dovresti esporre il tuo problema, se speri di ottenere considerazione
<jacopo> cristian scherzavo :)...l'ho esposto il problema: non mi funge l'HDMI out
<krabador> "funziona a volte" non è esporre un problema
<jacopo> anzi funziona fino a quando non inserisco la password
<krabador> jacopo, l'hotplug funziona ?
<krabador> che ubuntu?
<jacopo> poi una volta dentro la tv mi dice "nessun segnale"
<krabador> che scheda video?
<krabador> cose del genere, devi segnalare
<jacopo> xubuntu ultima versione
<giacomo_c> krabador eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726711/
<jacopo> scheda video  dove lo vedo da qui? Lo saprei fare da windows non da qui
<krabador> giacomo_c, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> jacopo, apri terminale
<krabador> jacopo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giacomo_c> danto quel comando mi installa l'ultimo kernel perchè devo ancora installarlo
<krabador> jacopo, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> giacomo_c, esegue l'aggiornamento di sistema
<giacomo_c> ma non la release
<krabador> no, non passa di release
<krabador> rimane 14.04
<giacomo_c> ho da installare l'ultimo kernel quindi ci vorrà un po'
<krabador> è importante vedere se ci sono problemi, per quello serve il pastebin
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726719/
<giacomo_c> si si solo che ho internet che fa chifo e ci vorrà un po'
<krabador> jacopo, <krabador> jacopo, l'hotplug funziona ?
<jacopo> intendi la presa hardware?
<krabador> hotplug = attaccare a caldo
<jacopo> scusate, rieccomi
<jacopo> krabador che cos'é l'hot plug?
<krabador> inserire la presa hdmi a sistema operativo caricato
<cfrtyu> Allora, premendo f6 si sente un beep, premendo tab riesco a digitare il comando... anche se non ha funzionato. ho notato che con unetbootin l'installazione è diversa, ma non riuscivo lo stesso.. prima ho provato con pendrivelinux
<giacomo_c> io per l'installazione uso lili
<giacomo_c> lili: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<cfrtyu> Per ora sono riuscito con ubuntu, ma va lentissimo, e con lucid puppy
<jacopo> no non mi dà segnale ma fino a un attimo prima si (prima di inserire la password insomma)
<cfrtyu> provo con questo, grazie
<krabador> cfrtyu, non farlo
<krabador> !usbwin | cfrtyu
<ubot-it> cfrtyu: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo
<krabador> per fare la usb
<krabador> cfrtyu, unetbootin non consente di modificare parametri, avresti dovuto segnalare da prima, cosa hai usato per fare la usb
<giacomo_c> perchè LilLi non va bene? io lo uso per pendrive linux
<cfrtyu> ho usato anche pendrivelinux, stesso risultato
<krabador> cfrtyu, vuoi , una buona volta, metterti a dire cosa hai fatto, e dettagliatamente
<krabador> piuttosto che far scoprire cose man mano  a chi si mette a cercare di aiutarti?
<krabador> cfrtyu, "stesso risultato" ---> cioè ?
<jacopo> krabador il fatto che sia una tv e non un monitor solo per pc influisce in qualcosa?
<cfrtyu> (schermo nero)
<krabador> jacopo, puoi rispondere alla domanda di prima ?
<krabador> cfrtyu, usa universal usb installer per fare la pendrive,a pendrive formattata
<jacopo> se ho capito la domanda la risposta e' " no non mi dà segnale ma fino a un attimo prima si (prima di inserire la password insomma)
<cfrtyu> fat32?
<krabador> cfrtyu, si, dopo di che, mandalo in boot, applicando le opzioni di f6
<krabador> jacopo, non hai capito la domanda
<cfrtyu> non funziona nemmeno universal usb installer, premendo f6 si sente un beep
<krabador> jacopo, carichi il sistema operativo, inizi ad usarlo
<krabador> jacopo, dopo di che, attacchi il cavo hdmi
<krabador> "fare un hotplug"
<krabador> cfrtyu, premi f6 e vedi se in basso appare una linea
<cfrtyu> Ora provo
<giacomo_c> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726773/
<krabador> giacomo_c, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<krabador> giacomo_c, sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk | pastebinit
<jacopo> krabador se faccio così sulla tv non ho alcun segnale. Non ti ho detto che si tratta di un portatile. Dopo aver installato xubuntu ho  collegato la presa hdmi ma nessun segnale sulla tv quindi ho fatto CTRL-ALT-CANC per riavviare e vedere se con windows invece  l'uscita HDMI funziona, in realtà  non ho riavviato facendo Ctrl-alt-canc ma ho solo dis
<jacopo> connesso, xubuntu mi ha chiesto la password ,  il segnale in quel momento è apparso sulla tv. Metto la password rientro in xubunto e di nuovo nessun segnale.
<giacomo_c> krabador
<giacomo_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726803/
<giacomo_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726808/
<krabador> jacopo, avvia xubuntu, e solo a sistema operativo caricato , attacca l'hdmi , apri terminale, sudo xrandr | pastebinit
<cfrtyu> Ho provato, non appare nessuna linea
<krabador> giacomo_c, "software-properties-gtk è già alla versione più recente."
<giacomo_c> si perchè l'ho instalato prima
<cfrtyu> solo un beep
<giacomo_c> installato*
<krabador> giacomo_c, e allora cosa stai facendo ancora qui ?
<jacopo> perfetto ora lo faccio
<giacomo_c> ti ho solo detto il mio problema e che avevo risolto ma mi hai detto di dare questi coandi
<giacomo_c> comandi*
<krabador> giacomo_c, non leggo pastebin con la storia della vita di un utente, mi sono limitato ad andare avanti con "Son entrato qui per chiedere come riaverlo"
<krabador> giacomo_c, hai altre domande?
<krabador> cfrtyu, a che monitor è attaccato il pc ?
<cfrtyu> Marca?
<cfrtyu> o connettore?
<krabador> connettore, e pollici
<cfrtyu> vga, 17"
<jacopo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726832/
<giacomo_c> krabador sono 3 volte che dico: "avevo perso software-properties-gtk che gestisce le repository" tu mi hai detto " apri terminale, digita software-properties-gtk
<giacomo_c> apre una finestra, va in altro software
<giacomo_c> togli la spunta  " ma non avendolo l'ho installato e ho risolto ma tu hai detto di dare comunque quei comndi
<giacomo_c> comandi*
<krabador> giacomo_c, puoi fare caso, che quando sei entrato io non c'ero
<giacomo_c> e io ti avevo detto che avevo già risolto
<giacomo_c> ma mi hai seguito tu per il problema
<krabador> giacomo_c, tutto cio' che è stato detto prima delle 20:52 non posso saperlo
<cristian_c> jacopo,
<cristian_c> jacopo, edpi?
<jacopo> che intendi con edpi?
<cristian_c> è nel tuo output
<cristian_c> Embedded DisplayPort (eDP) 1.0 standard was adopted in December 2008. It aims to define a standardized display panel interface for internal connections; e.g., graphics cards to notebook display panels
<cristian_c> jacopo, quindi è un laptop, giusto?
<giacomo_c> krabador: giacomo_c: krabador io avevo perso, non so come, software-properties-gtk
<giacomo_c> che gestisce i repository
<giacomo_c> krabador: giacomo_c, vuoi seguire quanto suggerito?
<giacomo_c> giacomo_c: ma ho risolto
<jacopo> si esatto
<giacomo_c> poi mi hai detto di dare comunque i comandi
<akis24> ne siamo lieti giacomo_c  che hai risolto era quello lo scopo alla fine
<cristian_c> cfrtyu, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cfrtyu> 13.04 32-bit
<cfrtyu> xubuntu
<cristian_c> cfrtyu, la 13.04 non è supportata da un bel po'
<cfrtyu> Scarico la lts o la 15.04?
<giacomo_c> akis24 lo so e avevo detto di aver risolto  avevo detto il mio problema ma mi ha detto di dare i comandi lo stesso
<cristian_c> jacopo,
<cristian_c> jacopo, hai provato a utilizzare l'apposito tasto sulla tastiera?
<jacopo> non ne vedo
<jacopo> che simbolo dovrebbe avere?
<jacopo> ++ù
<cristian_c> jacopo, che portatile è?
<jacopo> dell inspiron 3137
<cristian_c> quello touch da 11"?
<jacopo> si
<cristian_c> jacopo, i pulsanti della prima riga
<cristian_c> jacopo, non hai il manuale del pc?
<jacopo> no preso usato, se escludiamo xubuntu cerco in rete come attivare l'hdmi
<cristian_c> jacopo, magari è meglio scaricare il manuale
<cristian_c> jacopo, non ti hanno dato il manuale col pc?
<cristian_c> jacopo, mi pare quello in corrispondenza di f7
<fede71> salve ho fatto un'installazione fresca fresca della 15.04 ma il mio pc lenovo x61tablet ha perso il controllo dello schermo tattile e tutti i tasti  funzione
<cristian_c> intel core 2 duo?
<fede71> non ho capito perchè il supporto per gli schermi wacom e scomparso..
<fede71> si quello 4gb di ram scheda video intel
<cristian_c> fede71, dove funzionava?
<cristian_c> gma x3100 o gma 950?
<fede71> nella versione 10.04 la penna veniva vista e andava al posto del mouse..
<cristian_c> la penna?
<fede71> gma950
<cristian_c> ok
<fede71> si la penna
<fede71> ho provato ad orientarmi nei forum in inglese ma si riferiscono a versioni vecchie ora penso che la gestione sia cambiata..
<fede71> cè lo snap in della wacom ma non mi vede nulla
<cristian_c> ho il dubbio che c'entri la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> fede71, probabilmente è la scheda grafica ad aver perso il supporto
<fede71> ho verificato la scheda è la 965
<fede71> pensi che stia funzionando in modalità vesa ??
<cristian_c> fede71, lshw -c video
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede71> *-generic
<fede71>                 description: SD Host controller
<fede71>                 product: R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
<fede71>                 vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd
<fede71>                 physical id: 0.2
<fede71>                 bus info: pci@0000:05:00.2
<cristian_c> fede71, incolla tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> compreso il comando
<fede71> scusa ignoranza ma cosa è pastebin ??
<cristian_c> !paste | fa
<ubot-it> fa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !paste | fede71
<ubot-it> fede71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacopo> cristian_c  se accedo con password niente segnale hdmi, se accedo come sessione ospite il segnale c'è...non è una questione di impostazioni privacy forse?
<fede71> ragazzi che avventura non capisco come mai di colpo freezato tutto tastiera bloccata !!
<cristian_c> jacopo, allora
<cristian_c> fede71, incolla tutto su pastebin
<fede71> ho inviato su pastebin
<cristian_c> fede71, non hai postato il link al tuo paste
<fede71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727175/
<cristian_c> fede71, sei loggato come root?
<cristian_c> O.o
<fede71> la shell la uso in su
<cristian_c> fede71, sbagliato
<cristian_c> e pericoloso
<cristian_c> jacopo, utilizzi unity?
<jacopo> non so cosa sia unity
<cristian_c> !unity | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> jacopo, quale desktop stai utilizzando?
<jacopo> xubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> ok, xfce
<cristian_c> jacopo, allora
<cristian_c> jacopo, entra con il tuo utente
<jacopo> ok già ci sono
<cristian_c> jacopo, ls -al ~/.config
<cristian_c> !paste | ja
<ubot-it> ja: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !paste | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727238/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> jacopo, 15.04?
<fede71> mi sto guardando attorno ma non trovo nulla su versioni cosi nuove come 14 o 15..
<jacopo> si
<cristian_c> product: Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub
<cristian_c> jacopo, mv ~/.config/xfce ~/.config/xfce-bak
<cristian_c> product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary)
<cristian_c> fede71, uhm, il display sembra essere a posto
<cristian_c> fede71, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> !paste | fede71
<ubot-it> fede71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacopo> dice impossibile eseguire stat
<fede71> ok un attimo..
<cristian_c> !paste | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727274/
<cristian_c> ah, errore mio
<cristian_c> jacopo, mv ~/.config/xfce4 ~/.config/xfce-bak
<fede71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727278/
<cristian_c>    1024x768       60.0*+   60.0
<cristian_c> fede71, quanti pollici è il display?
<jacopo> fatto
<fede71> 12"
<fede71> in 4:3
<cristian_c> fede71, è ok la risoluzione?
<fede71> è un portatile lenovo tipo industriale uso ufficio lettore schede schermo ruotabile di 180° penna (wacom)
<cristian_c> rispetto alla 10.04
<cristian_c> jacopo, intanto prova a riavviare la sessione
<fede71> mi da 1024X768 si non mi da ulteriore scelta
<jacopo> okok
<cristian_c> fede71, nel senso se è ok
<cristian_c> o se hai avuto una risoluzione migliore in passato
<fede71> si funziona...i caratteri e le icone sono alla dimensione ideale..
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ok, quindi possiamo escludere un problema di grafica
<fede71> tenendo conto che è un 12" non necessita di risoluzioni spinte
<cristian_c> fede71, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !paste | fede71
<ubot-it> fede71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacopo> cristian_c for president! Grazie :D
<cristian_c> jacopo, funza?
<fede71> mi è parso di capire in un forum in inglese che era legato al fatto che  non ha più i driver specifici per quel tipo di tavoletta /schermo
<cristian_c> jacopo, è stata semplicemente resettata la configurazione di xfce per il tuo utente
<cristian_c> fede71, digita il comando
<jacopo> si funziona, ora ho lo schermo del pc che strasborda ma non importa, tv perfetta!
<fede71> arrivo sono in cut paste
<cristian_c> jacopo, imposta direttamente dalla tv
<jacopo> ok!
<fede71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727306/
<jacopo> grazie mille della pazienza!
<cristian_c> jacopo, la cartella xfce-bak puoi pure cancellarla
<cristian_c> è quella vecchia e non ti dovrebbe servire pi
<cristian_c> *più
<jacopo> ah ok, perfetto
<fede71> non me ne intendo ma a spanne non è + riconosciutao dal kernel:-(
<fennec> salve sto preparando una live con xubuntu, per avere un minimo di settaggi salvati, quanto mi consigliereste di impostare alla voce persistenza? grazie
<cristian_c> jacopo, infatti xfce4 è stata ricreata in .config
<fede71> guarda questo sulla 10.4  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544333
<jacopo> bene perfetto un vero sollievo essere tornato su ubuntu dopo i triboli di windows
<cristian_c> fede71, xinput list
<cristian_c> fede71, dipende molto dalla capienza della pendrive
<cristian_c> più spazio hai, più ne puoi utilizzare
<cristian_c> ops
<fede71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727329/
<cristian_c> fennec, dipende molto dalla capienza della pendrive
<cristian_c> più spazio hai, più ne puoi utilizzare
<fennec> 512 MB possono bastare?
<cristian_c>     ↳ ThinkPad Extra Buttons                  id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<cristian_c> fennec, non so, ma se non hai altro spazio...
<cristian_c> ⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                   id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<cristian_c> fede71, vedo solo pulsanti e trackpoint
<cristian_c> fede71, lsusb && lsusb -t
<fede71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727346/
<fennec> mi basta solo perché si ricordi la password di rete, i colori desktop font, non credo di mettere programmi troppo pesanti. A proposito non è che inpostanto la persist poi lo swap lo fa nella flash, vero?
<cristian_c> fede71, http://askubuntu.com/questions/544841/no-tablet-features-working-on-x61-tablet-with-ubuntu-gnome-14-10
<fede71> mi converrebbe caricare una live vedere il modulo che carica il kernel e cercare se posso trovarlo e installarlo ???
<cristian_c> fede71, stiamo parlando di boot
<cristian_c> fede71, se vuoi installare il sistema, semplicemente installalo
<cristian_c> su hard disk
<cristian_c> fede71, la live non fa mai male
<fede71> No intendevo per capire che modulo carica il kernel..
<cristian_c> fede71, puoi utilizzare lo stesso supporto con il quale hai installato
<cristian_c> fede71, scusa, prima mi riferivo al kernel
<cristian_c> *a fennec
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> (è l'ora tarda, scusate)
<fede71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727374/
<cristian_c> fennec, stiamo parlando di boot
<cristian_c> fennec, se vuoi installare il sistema, semplicemente installalo
<cristian_c> su hard disk
<fede71> ok grazie .. questo è il mio xinput list
<cristian_c> sì, l'ho visto anche prima
<fede71> concludendo pensi sia a livello kernel
<cristian_c> fede71, ho visto anche lsusb
<cristian_c> fede71, attualmente, a parte il digitizer + penna, quali sono i problemi?
<fennec> si cristian, lo faro', ma intanto mi va bene esterno, ma con un minimo di memoria, Intanto provo con 512 poi casomai aumento
<nickpensato> buona sera a tutti
<cristian_c> fede71, una domanda, hai aperto il link ad askubuntu che ho postato?
<fede71> penso il ctrl sx e tutti i tasti in combinazione fn+
<nickpensato> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi gentilmente?
<cristian_c> fennec, quella che stai usando è la live, non è l'installazione del sistema su pendrive
<fede71> si l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | nickpensato
<ubot-it> nickpensato: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> fede71, hai letto anche il suggerimento in esso contenuto?
<fede71> devo leggermi il workaround del tipo ..
<cristian_c> fede71, allora, intanto per i tasti, il modo c'è
<nickpensato> @ubot-it grazie
<cristian_c> fede71, ora ti indicazioni più precise per il digitizer
<nickpensato> non riesco a fere gli aggiornamenti, dice che non ho memoria
<cristian_c> 'serial wacom devices gone after upgrade to utopic/14.10 '
<nickpensato> devo svuotare cestino o file temporanei di istallazioni precedenti
<cristian_c> fede71, io però farei una cosa migliore, per semplificarti la vita
<Carlin0> nickpensato, che ubuntu usi ?
<fennec> si, cristian
<nickpensato> versione 14
<cristian_c> fede71, siccome la 14.04 è una lts a lungo supporto, cioè sarà supportata fino al 2019
<Carlin0> nickpensato, 14.04 ?
<nickpensato> si scusami
<cristian_c> fennec, prova con 512,  ma è comunque una live e quindi la puoi ricreare
<cristian_c> però dipende da quanto storage ha la pendrive
<cristian_c> fede71, io ti suggerisco di provare la 14.04 in live
<Carlin0> nickpensato, dai questo comando e metti il risultato in paste → dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> !paste | nickpensato
<ubot-it> nickpensato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fennec> ecco ha fatto, adesso provo a fare il boot da lì, a dopo (se non andate via!)
<cristian_c> fede71, che dovrebbe avere wacom riconosciuto
<cristian_c> xinput -list and xsetwacom --list don't show these devices and the Wacom Tablet section of the system setings reports 'no tablet detected' rather than showing the usual settings. Booting with the old linux 3.13 kernel makes no difference to the new version 3.16.
<fede71> ok proverò grazie ora scappo che ho la bimba che frigna....
<cristian_c> fede71, buona notte
<cristian_c> se hai problemi, torna pure
<fede71> grazie per tutto il supporto...
<fede71> ok
<nickpensato> scusa per il ritardo Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727410/
<Carlin0> nickpensato, metti qui il risultato di uname -a
<nickpensato> Carlin0, non ho capito
<Carlin0> nickpensato, dai al terminale → uname -a
<nickpensato> fatto, Linux ubu 3.16.0-39-generic #53~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 27 10:03:17 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> ok ... un attimo
<nickpensato> grazie
<Carlin0> nickpensato, apri questo link http://sprunge.us/dEcc e copia incolla il contenuto nel terminale
<Carlin0> tutto in un colpo solo eh
<Carlin0> nickpensato, quando hai fatto dimmelo
<nickpensato> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<nickpensato> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<nickpensato> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<nickpensato> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<nickpensato>   account-plugin-windows-live libupstart1 linux-headers-3.16.0-30
<nickpensato>   linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic
<nickpensato> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<Carlin0> nickpensato, dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<nickpensato> eccomi
<nickpensato> ero fuori dalla chat
<Carlin0> non postare output qui
<Carlin0> il bot ti butta fuori per flood
<nickpensato> va bene
<nickpensato> ho capito
<nickpensato> mi chiede cosa voglio fare:
<Carlin0> nickpensato, dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<Carlin0> dai si o yes
<nickpensato> va bene
<nickpensato> scusami per la mia grande ignoranza
<nickpensato> ma non se la prende in automatico memoria?
<Carlin0> dopo nickpensato metti di nuovo in paste il risultato di questo comando → dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<Carlin0> cosa vuol dire in automatico ?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nickpensato> accettando "Si" dice che libera 500 mb circa
<Carlin0> dai si
<nickpensato> anzi dovrebbe averlo gia fatto
<nickpensato> si l'ho fatto, ora inserisco l'altro comando e posto
<Carlin0> ok
<nickpensato> posso postare qui direttamente?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nickpensato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727473/
<nickpensato> fatto Carlin0
<Carlin0> un attimo ...
<Carlin0> nickpensato, questo nel terminale http://sprunge.us/FBVD
<nickpensato> va bene
<nickpensato> rimuovo?
<Carlin0> certo
<nickpensato> fatto
<Carlin0> devi liberare spazio
<Carlin0> ok ancora un paio di comandi
<nickpensato> son qui!
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get clean
<nickpensato> grazie
<nickpensato> non fa nulla
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Carlin0> non vedi ma fa
<nickpensato> va bene
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla di questo
<nickpensato> fatto
<Carlin0> ok nickpensato ora dovresti riuscire a fare gli aggiornamenti
<nickpensato> ti ringrazio per la disponibilità!
<nickpensato> provo subito
<nickpensato> grazie di nuovo
<Carlin0> di nulla
<nickpensato> Perfetto Carlin0, sta procedendo con gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> bene :o)
<nickpensato> un'ultima domanda e non ti scoccio più
<nickpensato> grazie ancora Carlin0, buona serata
<Innerina1> Una domanda... ma MSN non viene più supportato da Pidgin?
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-17
<glpiana> ola
<katba> Salve,
<katba> mi è successo una cosa stupidissima, ho cancellato per sbaglio dal harddisk esterno e ho anche formattato il harddisk, come posso recuperare ii dati??? aiuto!!
<glpiana> katba, puoi provare con testdisk (photorec) ma non aspettarti grandi cose
<katba> Grazie della risposta, ho già fatto con photorec e adesso ho una marea di cartelle, come posso ordinarli
<glpiana> katba, è già buono il fatto che hai recuperato dei file
<katba> si qualcosa ho recuperato, ma granparte è sparito e soprattutto ho file con .txt che non centrano niente ...
<katba> non c'è un altro sistema per recupare meglio?
<katba> Salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi?? Meglio portare  il hard disk in un negozio?
<katkat> Salve, ho cancellato dal cestino delle dati che mi servono, come posso recuperarli?
<akis24> katkat: molto difficile recuperarli per non  dire impossibile
<katkat> non è una bella notizia.... difficile in che senso?
<boot> buon giorno gente, ho formattato due schede micro sd con adattatore in fat32 da gparted, il mio mp3 aveva deciso di non leggerle più dopo questa procedura, ho tolto oggi le schedine dal mio mp3 e le ho reinserite sull'adattatore  che però non vengono più riconosciute ne l'una ne l'altra da ubuntu, ho provato a seguire qualche guida sul motore ma no
<boot> n ho trovato soluzioni.  quindi riassumendo, schede micro sd con adattatore non lette dall'ingresso dedito integrato. sapreste aiutarmi? grazie (ps con laptop win inserendole vengono lette)
<boot> ho formattato da win dato che non riconosceva su ubuntu... file system fat32 e ora da ubuntu la legge
<Carlin0> boot, prima di estrarla smontala però se no ti fa nuovamente lo stesso scherzo
<boot> Calin0 ok
<boot> Carlin0*
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<SImone> ciao a tutti
<SImone> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | SImone
<ubot-it> SImone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<SImone> Sto assemblando un nas che volevo dotare di Ubuntu Server. Una peculiarità di questo nas è che volevo installargli un turner tv e condividere il segnale televisivo nella rete
<SImone> è possibile fare una cosa del genere con ubuntu server?
<jester-> SImone: ma il nas non ha gia un suo os installato?
<SImone> Il nas lo sto assemblando io, quindi no, non ha nessun os
<cristian_c> SImone, è un pc adibito a nas?
<cristian_c> oppure un dispositivo nas vero e proprio?
<cybernova> SImone, secondo me con vlc riesci a streammare
<SImone> È ancora un idea, comunque dovrebbe essere questa scheda madre http://qwertynet.it/Amazon-ASRockModSoFM2FM2A78M-ITXMini-ITXSchedaMadreNero
<SImone> con questa cpu http://qwertynet.it/Amazon-AMDFM2A8-760031GHzBoxProcessoreNero
<SImone> il tutto in un case senza monitor ecc solamente collegato alla rete lan
<ExPBoy> SImone, prendersi un nas vero no?
<cybernova> SImone, ci puoi installare per comodità anche ubuntu desktop e poi fare lo stream sulla lan con vlc
<SImone> ma non è più pesante? Io lo userei come server a tutti gli effetti, dalla condivisione file alla registrazione di un impianto di videosorveglianza
<cristian_c> SImone, è una apu con cpu e gpu
<cristian_c> mi sembra un po' uno spreco
<cristian_c> che te ne fai della gpu in un nas?
<cristian_c> ahhh, per la registrazione
<cybernova> SImone, è più pesante si, ma non ho idea di quanto tu sia familiare con il terminale
<cristian_c> SImone, comunque, per fare quelle cose, basta un rpi2
<cristian_c> :)
<ExPBoy> vero
<SImone> dite che è sovradimensionato?
<cristian_c> ha una buona scheda grafica
<cristian_c> non so il tdp quale sia
<cristian_c> 45-65W
<cristian_c> 3,1 GHz di frequenza
<cristian_c> SImone, sì, è sovradimensionato
<cristian_c> grafica radeon r7
<jester-> invidia e intel cpu non meglio per usare linux?
<SImone> cristian_c: perché a dir la verità mi avevano anche consigliato questa scheda https://www.amazon.it/dp/B00JQHUE3G?tag=qwertyit-21&camp=3458&creative=23838&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B00JQHUE3G&adid=1GXEHV4WV3M3BYQ1YEN5&
<jester-> SImone: in pratica ti faresti un server
<jester-> il nas non ha bisogno di piastre e cpu, basta attaccarlo
<SImone> Questo "nas" dovrebbe fare da archivio su due raid diversi, 4 HD, due in raid 1 e due in raid 0
<SImone> Questo "nas" dovrebbe:fare da archivio su due raid diversi, 4 HD, due in raid 1 e due in raid 0
<SImone> Questo "nas" dovrebbe:fare da archivio su due raid diversi, 4 HD, due in raid 1 e due in raid 0
<SImone> Questo "nas" dovrebbe:fare da archivio su due raid diversi, 4 HD, due in raid 1 e due in raid 0
<SImone> sorry, mi sono partiti messaggi in loop!
<cristian_c> eh
<SImone> condividere film in fullhd su tutta la rete, condividere tv e registrare impianto videosorveglianza! Secondo voi non serve cpu ecc?
<cristian_c> allora, la asrock ok è compatta, ok ha un processore base celeron j1900
<cristian_c> SImone, beh, con la rpi puoi agigungere un modulo che elabora l'immagine per la registrazione video
<cristian_c> quindi non gravando sulla cpu
<cristian_c> SImone, per il resto, la cpu di rpi2 dovrebbe gestire tutto molto tranquillamente
<cristian_c> SImone, ora non so se rpi2 rispetto a rp1 ha la gigabit
<cristian_c> ethernet, invece della megabit
<cristian_c> (visto che i film non li riproduci sul nas)
<cristian_c> poi è più compatta di una mini-itx
<SImone> cristian_c: scusa il ritardo
<SImone> Realmente un rpi2 regge 2 raid e la condivisione? Non ne avevo idea!
<cristian_c> SImone, ti consiglio di cercare info a riguardo
<cristian_c> su rpi c'è tanta documentazione, sopratutto sulle risorse ufficiali
<cristian_c> SImone, ripeto, non so se rpi2 ha reso indipendente l'ethernet dall'usb
<cristian_c> in ogni caso
<cristian_c> !chat | SImone
<ubot-it> SImone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SImone> ook grazie milla cristian_c
<glpiana> cristian_c, non mi pare
<cristian_c> ok
<davide> <ciao a tutti>
<brunito90> salve
<glpiana> !ciao | brunito90
<ubot-it> brunito90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<brunito90> ho un problema con l'installazione di linux 15.04
<jester-> !dettagli | brunito90
<ubot-it> brunito90: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<brunito90> come posso installare linuz
<brunito90> ho gia la versione precedente'
<brunito90> ?
<glpiana> !installazione | brunito90
<ubot-it> brunito90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> brunito90: se non dici il problema riscontrato su cosa ragioniamo?
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | brunito90
<ubot-it> brunito90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<brunito90> non so come poter installare il programma?
<jester-> brunito90: che programma
<brunito90> la versione 15.04
<brunito90> attualmente ho la 14.04
<brunito90> installata mediante cd
<glpiana> brunito90, leggi le guide che ti ho indicato. puoi effettuare sia l'avanzamento di versione che una nuova installazione, a tuo piacere
<glpiana> brunito90, se hai poi dubbi sulla procedura, chiedi
<brunito90> Perdonami, ma io avendo la versione 14.04, al momento in cui effettuo download del 15.04, si installa da solo o quali sono le procedure da eseguire?
<cristian_c> !installazione | brunito90
<ubot-it> brunito90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> brunito90, quelle che trovi nella guida che ti ho indicato. se vuoi te la indico di nuovo
<glpiana> !installazione | brunito90
<jester-> glpiana: mi sa che trollicchia con fatica
<glpiana> jester-, non distrarlo, su, che legge un po'
<jester-> eh cosi si rovina la vista
<glpiana> meglio leggendo che in altri modi
<jester-> lol
<brunito90> perfetto, grazie fratelli ;)
<riccardo> ciao
<riccardo> avrei bisogno di aiuto per il pc fisso con ubuntu  versione 14.04
<riccardo> non si avvia rimane la schermata di hp. che cosa mi cosigliate di fare?
<glpiana> riccardo, fisso o portatile?
<riccardo> fisso
<glpiana> riccardo, hai già provato a resettare il bios (levando la batteria dalla scheda madre)?
<ExPBoy> ecco
<riccardo> ce nessuno che puo aiutarmi
<glpiana> riccardo, hai già provato a resettare il bios (levando la batteria dalla scheda madre)?
<riccardo> ma e fisso il pc
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> riccardo, ben per quello parlo di scheda madre
<riccardo> il bios
<riccardo> ho il pc aperto
<glpiana> riccardo, corrente staccata?
<riccardo> yes
<ExPBoy> fiu
<glpiana> riccardo, se guardi bene sulla scheda madre troverai una pila, come quelle degli orologi ma più grossa
<glpiana> riccardo, se la vedi, bene, altrimenti lascia stare, richiudi il pc e portalo in un negozio per un reset del bios o per cambiare la pila
<riccardo> la vedo
<riccardo> ma la scheda madre e quella in verticale vero
<riccardo> perche tempo fa avevo sostituito la scheda video
<krabador> e già che ci sei , la diagnostica di tutto
<riccardo> trovata e una batteria a litio
<glpiana> riccardo, la scheda madre è quella cui sono collegate tutte le cose (altre schede, dischi, processore, ram...)
<riccardo> trovata
<ExPBoy> potrebbe anche essere scarica
<glpiana> riccardo, se te la senti, toglila, aspetta un minutino e poi reinseriscila. se hai un tester intano controlla che sia carica
<riccardo> non ho tester
<glpiana> riccardo, se non te la senti, tenuto conto che io non verrò da te a rimontare la pila, recati in un negozio
<riccardo> la sto tohgliendo
<riccardo> proviamo
<ExPBoy> aia
<riccardo> tolta la pila
<riccardo> il pc ha i suoi anni puo essere che sia andata
<ExPBoy> eggià
<ExPBoy> aspetta un po reinseriscila se non da segno di vita...... vedi sopra
<riccardo> e se questa e scarica non parte il programma
<glpiana> riccardo, potrebbe essere la causa del problema, così come un problema all'alimentatore o alla stessa scheda madre
<ExPBoy> troppe variabili :)
<riccardo> alimentatore lo appena cambiato come la scheda video
<ExPBoy> eh magari se cambiavi il pc era meglio :)
<riccardo> sarebbe ma ho il portatile anche
<ExPBoy> fine OT
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> riccardo: se ti serve , devi metterti in condizioni di efficienza, PC rattoppati sono solo fonte di problemi.
<riccardo> non e rattopato
<riccardo> e un hp dove ho cambito il sistema
<ExPBoy> si e l'alimenttore e la scheda video
<riccardo> sono nuovi
<riccardo> si erano rotti butto via tutto
<krabador> ExPBoy: eh , ma non è rattoppato
<ExPBoy> ok
<kristi23> salve, posso chiedere aiuto?
<glpiana> !chiedi | kristi23
<ubot-it> kristi23: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kristi23> Ho un problema dopo aver per sbaglio installato ubuntu 15.04 su windows 8.1, ora sopra l'unità (C:) di windows 8.1 ha cambiato nome e si chiama "Install Ubuntu" con l'icona che non è più quella di un hard disk windows ma una pannello. come posso risolvere questo problema
<glpiana> kristi23, se hai installato ubuntu al posto di windows, non esiste più nessun disco c:
<krabador> "per sbaglio " volevi fare un foglio di calcolo ed invece hai installato ubuntu ?
<glpiana> kristi23, inoltre, se leggi "install ubuntu" su una icona sul desktop, significa che hai avviato una versione da cdo usb e non una versione installata su disco fisso
<kristi23> non è che ho installato ubuntu, volevo solo renderlo bootabile su una usb tramite unebootin, ma al posto di scegliere "unità USB" credo di aver lasciato Unità C
<kristi23> ora ho windows 8.1 accesso e perfettamente funzionante, vorrei solo togliere questa icona "install ubuntu"
<kristi23> se volete ve la faccio vedere
<glpiana> kristi23, prova a togliere la usb e vediamo se accade una magia
<kristi23> non c'è alcuna usb inserita
<krabador> !image | kristi23
<ubot-it> kristi23: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> kristi23, vada per l'immagine
<kristi23> ok arrivo
<kristi23> ecco qua il problema https://i.imgur.com/2IulIHa.jpg
<fennec> kristi puoi postare anche le proprieta' (tasto dx mouse)
<kristi23> certo
<krabador> fennec: quanti te ne servono connessi qui?
<kristi23> http://i.imgur.com/nSNCgTk.jpg
<kristi23> ecco qua
<fennec> ciao krabador, in che senso dici?
<krabador> nell'unico senso
<sarovin> !nopaste
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nopaste'
<sarovin> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fennec> kristi dicevo le prorietà dell'oggetto che vuoi eliminare non del disco
<krabador> fennec: si
<serverftp> ok, ma te lo spiego lì
<krabador> no, qui
<krabador> non accetto privati
<serverftp> amen
<krabador> serverftp: amen per te , non sei tenuto a stare qui
<serverftp> neppure tu
<krabador> beh, non credo proprio.
<glpiana> serverftp, dacci un taglio e resta in canale solo con un utente
<glpiana> kristi23, data la natura del tuo problema, anzitutto spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<serverftp> kraba e gli altri, non è un argomento che attiene a qst canale, ma al funz della chat. quindi non se dovrebbe parlare qui. Se non accetti privati  allora canale c'è un can  pubblico per tutte le conversazioni non atinenti al topic. E comunque "amen" significa "certamente". Quindi ti stavo dando ragione. Cosa avevi capito? :)
<glpiana> serverftp, come tu stesso scrivi, è off topic e sei pregato dei parlare di off topic nell'apposito canale, #ubuntu-it-chat
<serverftp> esatto, stavo risponedendi a chi mi aveva formulato una domanda. purtroffo è fuori tema, ma è anche educazione!
<serverftp> *purtroppo
<glpiana> serverftp, davvero, non sto più scherzando, al prossimo off topic esci
<samuel09876> Scusate non ricordo lil nickname del PC come faccio,😭😭😭😭
<glpiana> samuel09876, il cosa?
<glpiana> samuel09876, intendi il nome dell'utente?
<samuel09876> Devo riformattare?
<samuel09876> Per favore ditemi che c è un altra soluzione😭😭😭
<teuccio78> ciao a tutti, ho un server ubuntu che se inserito in lan mi rallenta mostruosamente internet
<teuccio78> ho provato a disabilitargli il gateway mantenendolo in rete e tutto torna a funzionare correttamente, avete mai sperimentato una situazione simile?
<samuel09876> Ciao! Come faccio a recuperare il mio nome utente senza formattare nulla?
<samuel09876> Per favore mi serve aiuto , ho mille cose li dentro
<Carlin0> samuel09876, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Carlin0> certo che pazienza dimenticare la pass ma il nome utente è grave
<Manu2> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con Ubuntu che nn ci vengo fuori in nessuna maniera...
<kristi23> non è cambiato
<Carlin0> Manu2, se non lo esponi ci tocca guardare la sfera di cristallo
<Manu2> praticamente oggi Ubuntu 14.04 mi ha chiesto un aggiornamento e l'ho fatto...ha aggiornato pure il kernel, al riavvio pero' e' uscito un  problema  con scritto   BusyBox e una serie di scritte , e niente  non voleva  piu'  partire Ubuntu
<Manu2> ho chiesto aiuto sul facebook di ubuntu e dicevano che era un problema fstab
<Manu2> alla fine ho deciso di formattare tutto per mettere la 15.04
<Manu2> ma nulla sto problema e' ricomparso e ubuntu non vuole partire
<Manu2> pero' windows in dual boot parte,infatti da windows sto scrivendo qui...
<Manu2> all'inizio pensavo fosse un problema di kernel visto che dal nulla si e' creata questa situazione
<Manu2> ma ora ho rimesso tutto da zero,formattato e si ripropone sto benedetto BusyBox
<Manu2> ho provato a controllare gli hard disk e sono buoni,sembra tutto apposto...ma mi esce sempre una schermata e si ferma li'
<Carlin0> Manu2, ma invece di andare su facebook hai provato a googlare ?
<Manu2> inoltre prima il pc partiva come un treno,adesso e' lento all'avvio...
<Manu2> ho provato,ma nn si capisce una mazza
<Manu2> io so' solo che pure formattando il pc non va' ancora ubuntu alla fine
<Manu2> ma cos'e' sto BusyBox ?
<Carlin0> Manu2, qui sembra abbiano risolto http://tinyurl.com/qegq9bx
<Manu2> ma cos'e' sto BusyBox ?
<nick-19> salve
<nick-19> ho un problema col mio pc posso chiedere qui?
<peace> ciao volevo se possibile un informazione
<peace> ho creato un nome utente con password, ma quando accendo il pc non mi chiede la password che ho inserito al nome utente
<peace> come devo fare?
<jester-> fake peace hai accesso diretto?
<peace> si senza la richiesta di password
<jester-> allora è normale la cosa
<jester-> parte alla winzoz
<peace> io voglio che me la chieda quando accendo il pc
<peace> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> rimetti accesso con pass in impostazioni sistema
<peace> adesso?
<jester-> eh quando se no
<peace> si
<peace> ok messa nuova password
<peace> adess?
<peace> jester ci sei?
<jester-> peace: non serve nuova passi devi abilitare accesso con pass
<jester-> sarà li da qualche parte in impostazioni sistema
<jester-> dioende dalla grafica che usi
<jester-> dipende
<peace> e dove lo trovo abilitare accesso?
<peace> ho ubunto 15
<jester-> peace: guarda nelle impostazioni sistema
<jester-> peace: impostazioni sistema>privacy->impostazioni password
<krabador> too bad
<jester-> se hai ubuntu con la barra sulla sisnistra
<jester-> devi prima fare sblocca
<b00k3r> sera
<fabri_SAM> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | fabri_SAM
<ubot-it> fabri_SAM: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabri_SAM> ragazzi avrei una informazione da chiedere che non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte
<fabri_SAM> magari voi sapete indirizzarmi meglio
<akis24> fabri_SAM: prova a chiedere
<fabri_SAM> io ho un mac e purtroppo essendo un po vecchio con il nuovo sistema operativo fatica parecchio
<fabri_SAM> e per questo volevo installare ubunti
<fabri_SAM> ubuntu
<fabri_SAM> la mia domanda consisteva nella compatibilità della tastiera mac e quelle cose noiose proprietarie ed esclusive di mac
<fabri_SAM> con un eventuale ubuntu installato
<akis24> fabri_SAM: forse sarebbe meglio xubuntu o lubuntu visto che dici che è un vecchio pc perla eventuale compatibilita' di solito è buona a parte qualche tasto dedicato come sui mac
<akis24> per la *
<fabri_SAM> grazie akis24 ... allora provo ciao a tutti ;)
<akis24> ciao fabri_SAM
<luigino773> Buona sera ragazzi vi espongo la mia domanda: si può installare una distro linux su chiavetta? Non una chiavetta per installare linux ma una chiavetta con sopra linux da usare su un pc. Mi serve da usare in ufficio
<Carlin0> luigino773, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<luigino773> cosa sarebbe?
<Carlin0> leggi
<luigino773> non c'è in italiano?
<Carlin0> non l'ho trovato almeno tra le risorse ufficiali che sono le uniche che si possono postare qui
<Carlin0> giyf
<luigino773> così non capisco però
<Lorenzo14> Salve
<Lorenzo14> Chi mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> !aiuto | Lorenzo14
<ubot-it> Lorenzo14: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !usbwin | Lorenzo14
<ubot-it> Lorenzo14: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> scarica questo programma
<luigino773> con chi parli?
<krabador> luigino773 ^
<krabador> sorry
<Carlin0> luigino773, vuole una persistente
<luigino773> krabador non voglio creare una chiavetta per installare linux, ma una chiavetta con su linux da usare su pc del lavoro
<krabador> Carlin0, ha l'opzione persistent
<Carlin0> a si ? non lo sapevo
<luigino773> ah si?
<Lorenzo14> Ho installato ubuntu sul max solo che quando lo ho spento e riavviato per rimandare su OS del mac non mi funziona perche quando tengo premuto alt non da il tempo per cambiare il sistema operativo e ora che ho provato 5-6volte ad accedere a ubuntu manco va che faccio ora? Non posso più resettare nulla
<luigino773> e come funziona?
<krabador> universal usb installer , ha l'opzione per i salvataggi
<luigino773> se mi spieghi come fare.. grazie :D
<krabador> luigino773, è elementare
<Lorenzo14> Madonna io come faccio non funziona più nulla
<krabador> luigino773, potresti iniziare con lo scaricarlo ed aprirlo, e qualche risposta ce l'avrai da solo
<luigino773> ora sono da live di linux :/
<krabador> luigino773, non la fai da li, a meno di avere un'altra pendrive
<luigino773> ho visto il primo screen dal sito
<luigino773> step 4: quanto lascio?
<krabador> luigino773, quanto ti pare
<krabador> Lorenzo14, accendi direttamente tenendo premuto
<luigino773> ho una chiavetta da 16GB se setto 12GB quei 12GB restano "l'hard disk" di linux mint?
<krabador> bene, chiedi a quelli di mint
<krabador> !mint | luigino773
<ubot-it> luigino773: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<Lorenzo14> Ho installato ubuntu sul mac solo che quando lo ho riavviato per accedere al mac non mi funziona più perché mi manda subito a linux anche se premo alt come lo accendo non funge e  facendo per 5 volte si è bloccata anche tastiera e mo non funziona più nulla
<Lorenzo14> Raga per favore help
<Lorenzo14> Anche se tengo premuto alt non mi va
<Lorenzo14> Mi dice boot in insicura mode e non mi fa cliccare nnt
<Lorenzo14> Krabador ci 6?
<Lorenzo14> Kradobar
<krabador> prova control r
<krabador> Lorenzombgghjj, ti passo i link in italiano dell'installazione per mac
<krabador> !mac | Lorenzombgghjj
<ubot-it> Lorenzombgghjj: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<krabador> e questo, qualora volessi ripristinare
<krabador> https://support.apple.com/en-eg/HT201255
<Lorenzombgghjj> Non mi funziona perche il boot ubuntu non da il tempo
<Lorenzombgghjj> Raga mi aiutate non mi funziona più nulla colpa della insicure mode
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, ?
<Carlin0> Lorenzo14> Ho installato ubuntu sul mac solo che quando lo ho riavviato per accedere al mac non mi funziona più perché mi manda subito a linux anche se premo alt come lo accendo non funge e  facendo per 5 volte si è bloccata anche tastiera e mo non funziona più nulla
<cristian_c> ahhh
<Carlin0> io di mac non ne so nulla mai visti
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, non sapevo esistesse una 'insicure mode'
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, che mac?
<Carlin0> ecco :P
<cristian_c> lol
<danielex> ciao a tutti, io vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio portatile, mi consigliate di installare la versione 14lts o la nuova?
<cristian_c> danielex, dipende
<Carlin0> danielex, ci dici qualcosa di questo pc ? tipo cpu e ram
<danielex> intel i3 2,2 ghz, 4gb ram
<danielex> 64 bit
<cristian_c> danielex, la 14.04 è una lts, la 15.04 non lo è ma in compenso è aggiornata
<Carlin0> solo che la 15.04 ha 9 mesi di supporto di cui 2 già passati , la LTS ha 5 anni
<danielex> cioè anche se non è supportata a lungo è comunque più aggiornata della 14?
<cristian_c> danielex, sì
<cristian_c> !rilasci | danielex
<ubot-it> danielex: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Carlin0> ovvio danielex è uscita un anno dopo
<danielex> invece come prestazione non dovrei avere problemi?
<cristian_c> danielex, non dovresti avere troppi problemi, ma per toglierti dubbi, provala in live, prima di installare
<danielex> ok, grazie mille per il supporto!
<Lorenzombgghjj> Rieccomi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, non sapevo esistesse una 'insicure mode'
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, che mac?
<Lorenzombgghjj> Mac 2011
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, qualche dettaglio in più?
<Lorenzombgghjj> Nel insicure mode non mi funziona la tastiera
<Lorenzombgghjj> Mi dice mentre
<Lorenzombgghjj> Enter*
<Lorenzombgghjj> Ma non va
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, ma cos'è sta 'insicure mode'? O.o
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, intendevo dettagli sul pc
<cristian_c> <Lorenzombgghjj> Mac 2011
<cristian_c> è vago
<Lorenzombgghjj> IMac modello 2011 2.5ghz RAM 4gb
<Lorenzombgghjj> 21,5 500Gb
<cristian_c> ok
<Lorenzombgghjj> Come faccio ora :(
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, come l'hai installato ubuntu?
<Lorenzombgghjj> Con DVD
<cristian_c> sì sì, ma come?
<Lorenzombgghjj> Partizionando disco del mac
<Lorenzombgghjj> E ho fatto tutte le procedure
<cristian_c> dunque, intel core i5?
<Lorenzombgghjj> Si
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, quali procedure?
<cristian_c> !mac | Lorenzombgghjj
<ubot-it> Lorenzombgghjj: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Lorenzombgghjj> Quelle per installarlo
<cristian_c> puoi essere più preciso?
<Lorenzombgghjj> Per installare ubuntu con una partizione 4 che ora non ricordo
<Lorenzombgghjj> Ti mando il ink
<Lorenzombgghjj> Link*
<cristian_c> 'partizione 4'
<Lorenzombgghjj> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3pdW4DAvJDM
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, lol
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<cristian_c> Lorenzombgghjj, e tu installi ubuntu guardando i video su iutubbo?
<Lorenzombgghjj> Non capivo nulla nella spiegazione
<Lorenzombgghjj> Mo come diavolo faccio
<Lorenzo90> Scusa si era tolta connessione
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, la prossima volta, invece di guardarti il video sul 'tubbbo', consulta le risorse ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<Lorenzo90> E come faccio a usare il PC?
<Lorenzo90> Managgia la putta** ***
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, in che senso?
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, calma e fai un bel respiro
<Lorenzo90> È inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> cosa?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Lorenzo90
<ubot-it> Lorenzo90: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Lorenzo90> Io cerco di resettarlo ma appare sta insicure mode
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, mai sentito parlare di 'insicure mode' , a cosa ti riferisci?
<Lorenzo90> Allora accendo il computer (ho provato anche con tutti i comandi della Apple per il reset) ma dopo solo 8 secondi appare un boot con scritto  Booting in Insicure Mode questo boot e la versione 2.02  beta 2 e sta scritto premere enter ma io anche se premo non succede nulla come se la tastiera non funziona la versione di ubuntu è l'ultima perche oggi
<Lorenzo90>  lo ho scaricato
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, allora
<cristian_c> secondo me dipende da cosa hai fatto
<Lorenzo90> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3pdW4DAvJDM
<Lorenzo90> Questo ho fatto
<cristian_c> no no, quello che hai fatto tu
<Lorenzo90> Questo..
<cristian_c> è il caso che tu descriva esattamente cosa fai dopo l'accensione del pc
<cristian_c> cosa appare, ecc...
<Lorenzo90> Appare un boot
<Lorenzo90> Del ubuntu
<Lorenzo90> Hai skype ti faccio video?
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, non hai il grub?
<Lorenzo90> Sto col cell non so se sia compatibile
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, intendo sul mac
<Lorenzo90> Cristian non posso avviarlo
<Lorenzo90> Questo boot me lo impedisce
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, che cosa?
<cristian_c> ma hai il grub sul mac?
<cristian_c> appare?
<Lorenzo90> No
<cristian_c> e cosa appare?
<Lorenzo90> Hai skype cosi ti.faccio vedere meglio
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, hai fatto il backup della tabella delle partizioni?
<cristian_c> (come da guida wiki)
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel#Backup_della_tabella_delle_partizioni
<Lorenzo90> Si
<cristian_c> hai installato refit?
<Lorenzo90> Si
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, puoi postare una schermata di gparted?
<cristian_c> e anche di refit
<Lorenzo90> Cosa?
<Lorenzo90> Come faccio?
<cristian_c> !image | Lorenzo90
<ubot-it> Lorenzo90: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lorenzo90> Foto?
<cristian_c> di refit sì
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, per gparted ti basta premere il tasto stamp
<Lorenzo90> Non me la passa col cell
<Lorenzo90> Allora
<cristian_c> ?
<Lorenzo90> Rispondimi in privato
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> questo è il canale di supporto
<Lorenzo90> Hai what app?
<cristian_c> non si fa supporto in privato
<Lorenzo90> Così facilitiamo tutto
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, che problemi hai a caricare una foto?
<Lorenzo90> Non la posso caricare con il cell
<cristian_c> per facilitare il tutto
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, motivazione=
<cristian_c> *?
<thewelldone> ha paura
<Lorenzo90> Ma non mi funziona la tastiera quando apre il boot
<cristian_c> thewelldone, se vi conoscete, puoi convincerlo
<cristian_c> <Lorenzo90> Non la posso caricare con il cell
<Lorenzo90> Apre il boot è non va
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, non puoi scattare la foto con il cellulare stesso?
<Lorenzo90> Lo fatta
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Lorenzo90, che problemi hai a caricare una foto?
<Lorenzo90> Come la carico??????
<Lorenzo90> Te la posso dare via e-mail
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> Lorenzo90: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lorenzo90> https://i.imgur.com/3mdsPeHh.jpg
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, hai detto che grub non appariva
<Lorenzo90> Qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ma hai il grub sul mac?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> appare?
<cristian_c> <Lorenzo90> No
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, non c'è molto da girarci intorno, hai peraltro postato solo una parte della schermata
<Lorenzo90> Ora posto altro
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, una foto che inquadri tutto lo schermo sarebbe utile
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, tra l'altro non ho capito perché prima hai negato di avere il grub
<Lorenzo90> GRUB?
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, almeno l'hai guardata la foto che hai postato?
<cristian_c> <Lorenzo90> https://i.imgur.com/3mdsPeHh.jpg
<Lorenzo90> https://i.imgur.com/U2tZt1ih.jpg
<Lorenzo90> https://i.imgur.com/lqA3rZDh.jpg
<cristian_c> ah, va beh, sei appassionato di primi piani
<Lorenzo90> https://i.imgur.com/N4nClTzh.jpg
<cristian_c> Lorenzo90, comunque, come è scritto nella guida: 'rEFIt sostituirà GRUB all'avvio del PC, pertanto sarà impossibile avviare Ubuntu in assenza della sua installazione. '
<cristian_c> sì, ok, ho visto dal logo che  è un imac
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-18
<glpiana> ola
<domax> Esiste una distro Ubuntu-derivata (o altre) con TUTTE le usuali applicazioni (#Office etc.) in italiano?
<Carlin0> domax, libreoffice ?
<domax> Intendoi passare alcuni PC a Linux ma è mandatory che tutto sia in italiano. Anche Libreoffice.
<Carlin0> in tutte le ditro libroffice è in italiano
<Carlin0> ubuntu compresa
<domax> Ciao Carlin0. Grazie per la risposta. Noi all'università della terza età abbiamo parecchi software standard su tutti i PC. Mi occorre una distro tutta in italiano.
<domax> Per dire, il sw per i video, quello per le foto, quello per i .pdf, etc
<akis24> domax ubuntu come altre distro ha il supporto in italiano completo come per i programmi presenti o installabile dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> domax, ubuntu è tutta in italiano ed è quella che offre maggior supporto avendo una community molto espansa , inoltre è anche user friendly , quindi adatta a chi si avvicina al mondo linux
<domax> E' che l'ho installata da un DVD di una rivista ed è tutta in inglese. Dove posso scaricare  una ISO di questa Ubuntu tutta italiana?
<sarovin> Buongiorno
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> domax, in fase di installazione devi scegliere la lingua ...
<domax> Buongiorno (scusate i niente saluti per la fretta). Grazie. Procedo seduta stante, poi magari vi faccio sapere... sì, ma è solo l'interfaccia e non garantisce che tutti i package siano  italiani.
<Carlin0> domax, tutti i pacchetti presenti nei repository hanno la traduzione , parliamo di oltre 16mila pacchetti software
<domax> Sì, i package hanno la possibilità di installare l'italiano. Era per avere tutto e subito ;-) . Ma mi sa che devo fare una installazione "master", italianizzare tutto e clonarla sui vari HD.
<Carlin0> domax, ti ho già detto ... <Carlin0> domax, in fase di installazione devi scegliere la lingua ...
<akis24> domax vai sul menu delle impostazioni e clicca su " supporto lingue " e seleziona italiano  e completa installazione lingua italiana  avrai cosi tutto italiano ..  visto che hai installato gia'
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<domax> Credo proprio di aver fatto così. Infatti tutte le scritte dei menù del window manager sono in italiano. Ma parecchi package hanno le scritte in inglese.
<domax> Comunque riprovo.
<akis24> domax quando selezioni " supporto lingue " nella finestra che si apre sposta " lingua italiana " al primo posto
<domax> ci guardo...
<akis24> domax segui qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<domax> Preciso: KUbuntu 15.04.  Ho fatto Impostazini di sistema->Impostazioni regionali e ho scelto "Italiano". Ora guardo i vari software... ok.
<Carlin0> domax, tra tutte le derivate ubuntu hai scelto quella che può dare + problemi , kubuntu 15.04 ha kde 5 che è un po immaturo
<Carlin0> domax, se non vi necessita di avere un software aggiornatissimo ti consiglio la 14.04 che offre ben 5 anni di supporto a dispetto dei 9 mesi della 15.04
<domax> Accidenti Carlin0, ve bene. Vedrò per la 14.04.  Per ora, dopo la personalizzazione: Dolphin parla italiano, Firefox inglese...
<Carlin0> 'nattimo
<domax> effettivamente... Dragon Player italiano, Okular italiano...
<domax> ... LibreOffice italiano...   beh, direi che probabilmente ci siamo.
<Carlin0> domax, scrivi in un terminale sudo apt install firefox-locale-it
<Carlin0> e dopo riavvia firefox
<domax> k, procedo...ma... apt-get ?
<Carlin0> anche solo apt
<domax> k
<domax> C'era giò la localizzazione. Allora ho aperto Fiorefox e messo l'italiuan nelle Preferences ma continua ad avere i menù in inglese.
<Carlin0> domax, devi chiuderlo e riaprirlo
<Carlin0> lo stai usando per chattare
<domax> la chat è sull'altro mio PC. Comunque l'ho chiuso e riaperto. Ho cancellato l'Inglese e Inglese-USA dalle Preferences, chiuso e riaperto: niente.
<domax> Forse devo ripartire con una nuova sessione (riavvio il sistema) ?
<Carlin0> cmq se scegli la lingua in fase di installazione tutti sti problemi non li hai
<Carlin0> prova ...
<domax> Ciùmbia, l'avevo scelta. Almeno mi sembra: tutti i menù del window manager sono sempre stati in italiano.
<domax> Comunque se la 14.04 è più sicura rifaccio tutta l'installazione seguendo i vostri consigli. Per ora grazie mille a tutti.
<Carlin0> domax, la 14.04 è meno aggiornata ma + stabile , ed ha supporto più lungo
<domax> Ottimo Carlin0, ti ringrazio e procedo. Spero che si possa installargliela sopra (riscrivo la partizione ma... che ne sarà del boot che avevo messo nell'MBR?)?
<Carlin0> domax, sovrascrivi anche quello
<domax> Avevo anche una partizione Windows (orrore!)...
<domax> ne terrà conto ancora?
<Carlin0> anche io ho win su altra partizione , perchè buttarlo ? l'hai pagato
<Carlin0> domax, quello che devi fare è formattare la partizione attuale di ubuntu
<Carlin0> e poi assegnargliela a manina
<domax> beh, l'ha pagato l'UNITRE (o magari no?! ;-)  ) .       Ok, come avevo fatto per la 15.04 . Tutto manuale, swap compresa.
<Carlin0> se hai problemi il live cd permette di connettersi a internet , magari vieni qui e vedi se qualcuno ti segue
<domax> Grazie, procedo a scaricare la 14.04 e ad installarla. Se necessario vi sompo ancora. A presto.
<domax> ... rompo
<Carlin0> domax, se abbiamo tempo ti aiutiamo altrimenti no :P
<domax> ;-)    ok, ok.
<kopc> buon giorno a tutti ho dei problemi con ubuntu 14.04.1 64 bit su un toshiba satellite l655 del 2010 ora non mi fa piu installare lingua italiana e installare altri sistemi operativi
<glpiana> kopc, l'installazione della lignua italiana e quella di un sistema operativo son due problemi ben diversi. sii più dettagliato
<jester-> kopc: se non hai piu spazio libero sul disco logico che non ti fa installare altro
<kopc> a vero forse ora vedo
<leap> Ciao
<leap> a tutti
<glpiana> !ciao | leap
<ubot-it> leap: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<leap> volevo chiedervi visto che non ho sono riuscito a trovare molto
<leap> la versione Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (server) è vulnerabile al leap second del 30 giugno 2015?
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> leap: è scaduta da un secolo la 10.x
<leap> per i sistem red hat vi è uno script che riferisce se il sistema è vulneranile o meno...
<leap> mmm
<jester-> leap: 10.x non è piu aggiornabile
<ExPBoy> leap, chi è quel pazzo che va a scrivere un virus per linux?
<Carlin0> jester-, forse la server aveva 5 anni mi pare
<Carlin0> ha finito da poco
<jester-> Carlin0: scaduta ad aprile comunque
<Carlin0> si ...
<leap> aprile 2015?
<Carlin0> leap, nel migliore de casi si
<jester-> leap: comunque ci sono un paio di pacchetti per monitorare il server a ricordarsi quali
<jester-> leap: chkrootkit o rkhunter
<leap> ma quindi secondo voi come potrei verificare se e come fixare la vulnerabilità?
<jester-> leap: chkrootkit o rkhunter
<leap> ma cmq non è un rootkin o virus
<glpiana> leap, che danno pensi ti porti sto secondo?
<jester-> leap: se ne frega dei virus
<ExPBoy> se aggiorni regolare sei ok
<leap> e ok...ma ora sono indietro..
<leap> :-S
<jester-> se non ti mandano un virus in formato .deb e lo installi il problema non esiste
<ExPBoy> eh se non aggiorni non ci si può fare molto
<ExPBoy> ma lo usi per fare cosa sto server?
<glpiana> leap, nonho capito che problema pensi possa comportare al tuo sistema sto cambio di orario
<ExPBoy> mha
<leap> problemi a myssql e java che portano la cpu al 100%
<glpiana> leap, su che base lo sostieni?
<ExPBoy> come fa a portare la cpu al 100%?
<glpiana> leap, vabbè. comuqnue, usi NTP su sto server?
<Lore98> https://i.imgur.com/lqA3rZDh.jpg
<Lore98> https://i.imgur.com/N4nClTzh.jpg
<Lore98> https://i.imgur.com/U2tZt1ih.jpg
<Lore98> Come risolvono?
<Lore98> Risolvo*
<Carlin0> Lore98, qual'è il problema ?
<Lore98> Non mi fa accedere al.PC
<Lore98> Colpa di questa schermata
<glpiana> Lore98, nell'ultima schermata non leggo cosa c'è scritto nella linea evidenziata
<Carlin0> veramente quello è il grub
<Lore98> E come levo il GRUB?
<Carlin0> Lore98, ma non si avvia ?
<Lore98> No
<Lore98> Nemmeno il PC
<Lore98> È impalato su questa schermata
<Lore98> Nel ultima schermata sopra.c'è solo scritto ubuntu
<Carlin0> e appunto poi dovrebbe avviarsi
<Lore98> Non si avvia
<Lore98> Anche se provo a tenere Enter premuto lo stesso non parte
<Lore98> Il fatto è che il boot di ubuntu è troppo veloce e non mi da il tempo per cambiare il disco di avvio
<gigirock> tieni premuto shift durante il boot
<Lore98> Provo
<Lore98> Non funziona
<glpiana> Lore98, la tastiera funziona?
<Lore98> No
<glpiana> Lore98, è usb?
<Lore98> Wireless
<glpiana> con ricevitore usb?
<Lore98> Ho solo il mouse con il ricevitore USB
<glpiana> Lore98, non hai una tastiera da collegare?
<Lore98> No
<Lore98> Pero col mouse non posso fare nnt?
<glpiana> Lore98, no
<glpiana> Lore98, hai una live di ubuntu? dvd o usb
<Lore98> Live?
<glpiana> Lore98, con cosa lo hai installato ubuntu?
<Lore98> DVD
<glpiana> Lore98, avvia con quello, scegli di provare ubuntu e poi segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<glpiana> !grub | Lore98
<ubot-it> Lore98: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> se hai intoppi chiedi
<glpiana> a dopo
<Lore98> Non funziona
<Lore98> Ho già provato
<Lore98> È la tastiera il problema
<Lore98> Forse...
<kooldesktopenvir> Salve, ho appena installato Kubuntu 15.04 su un fisso Acer da 4GB di RAM. Purtroppo, muovendo le finestre, effettuando lo scrolling delle pagine web e vedendo i video YouTube ci sono spesso dei "lag"
<kooldesktopenvir> Da cosa è dovuto? Sapete come risolvere? Grazie
<kooldesktopenvir> C'è qualcuno?
<elajiii> salve a tutti
<kooldesktopenvir> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<kooldesktopenvir> Eppure con Ubuntu 15.04 (Unity) questo non succedeva...
<elajiii> ho installato ubuntu 15 (e precedentemente anche lubuntu 14) ma continuo ad avere continui crash del sistema, con la schermata che si storpia e si vedere una serie sconnessa di quadrati
<elajiii> a qualcuno è successo? grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> elajiii, su quale pc?
<elajiii> ho un fisso
<elajiii> quando apro firefox ad esempio mi va in crash
<cristian_c> elajiii, descrivi le caratteristiche del pc
<elajiii> come faccio a vederle?
<cristian_c> elajiii, attualmente quale is stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> elajiii, l'hai comprato già assemblato?
<elajiii> no è il computer dell'ufficio
<elajiii> è stato assemblato da miei colleghi
<elajiii> qualche anno prima
<kooldesktopenvir> Il mio sistema Kubuntu 15.04 installato su un fisso Acer Veriton "lagga" (le finestre, i video, lo scrolling della pagina). Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Grazie
<elajiii> Memoria: 3,6 GiB
<elajiii> Processore: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055 Processor x6
<elajiii> Grafica: Gallium 0.4 on NV4C
<elajiii> Tipo OS: 64 bit
<elajiii> serve altro?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kooldesktopenvir, posta anche tu le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> elajiii, 1055t?
<cristian_c> elajiii, è una cpu del 2010
<cristian_c> comunque, non scarsa
<cristian_c> elajiii, puoi aprire un terminale?
<elajiii> si
<cristian_c> elajiii, digita: lshw -c video
<cristian_c> !paste | elajiii
<ubot-it> elajiii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elajiii> ok
<elajiii> purtroppo non sto chattando dallo stesso computer
<elajiii> esiste un modo per incollare la schermata?
<cristian_c> elajiii, digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<elajiii> fatto
<cristian_c> elajiii, lshw -c video | pastebinit
<elajiii> devo darli il link che è stato generato?
<cristian_c> sì
<elajiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11735337/
<cristian_c>        product: C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]
<cristian_c>        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<cristian_c> !nouveau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nouveau'
<cristian_c> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<elajiii> scusa cristian_c cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> elajiii, sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<elajiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11735352/
<cristian_c> driver   : nvidia-304 - distro non-free recommended
<cristian_c> elajiii, bene, proviamo con i driver proprietari nvidia
<cristian_c> elajiii, sai come aprire Driver aggiuntivi?
<elajiii> dalle impostazioni?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> elajiii, anzi, prima fai una cosa
<cristian_c> elajiii, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<elajiii> il terminale mi ritorna
<elajiii> "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<cristian_c> elajiii, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<elajiii> ok
<elajiii> fatto
<cristian_c> e....
<elajiii> il terminale non mi ha restituito nessun messaggio
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> elajiii, apri Driver aggiuntivi
<elajiii> non trovo la voce dalle impostazioni di sistema
<elajiii> ho ubuntu 15
<elajiii> desktop
<elajiii> come faccio?
<elajiii> ok ci sono riuscito ad arrivare a driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> elajiii, posta schermata se puoi
<cristian_c> elajiii, in ogni caso, seleziona nvidia-304 recommended
<elajiii> sto inviando la schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<elajii> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/KE2Rk7WtRRqj4T9DVRWo
<elajiii> ecco la screenshot
<elajiii> cosa devo selezionare?
<cristian_c> elajiii, scegli il primo
<cristian_c> se hai notato, è selezionato il secondo
<jacopo> ciao a tutti, vorrei installere skype ma non lo trovo nel software center... è li che devo cercarlo?
<elajiii> si
<elajiii> quale dovrei selezionare?
<cristian_c> jacopo, sei poi riuscito?
<jacopo> ciao cristian_c si tutto ok!! :)
<cristian_c> elajiii, nvidia legacy binary driver - version 304.125 da nvidia-304
<cristian_c> quindi il primo
<elajiii> ok grazie
<cristian_c> jacopo, come hai risolto?
<cristian_c> !skype | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<elajiii> cristian_c, sta applicando le modifiche
<cristian_c> elajiii, considera che googlando c'è chi ha segnalato problemi grafici con quella gpu e driver nouveau
<cristian_c> quindi vediamo se con i proprietari si risolve
<jacopo> grazie, no nulla su tv tutto ok, ora l'hdmi funziona perfettamente, c'è audio e l'unica cosa è che il pc quando è connesso alla tv ha   lo schermo che sborda ma non mi interessa...
<elajiii> perché ho provato a cambiare hd e ram
<elajiii> ma niente
<cristian_c> elajiii, a me sembra un problema grafico, ma vediamo
<elajiii> provo a mettere sotto stress il sistema
<elajiii> vediamo cosa accade
<cristian_c> elajiii ma prima prova quanto suggerito
<elajiii> conviene riavviare?
<cristian_c> elajiii, li hai installati?
<cristian_c> jacopo, ahhh, ora ricordo
<elajiii> ho selezionato la voce che mi hai sugerito
<elajiii> devo fare altro?
<cristian_c> elajiii, se ha finito, riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> dopo aver chiuso la finestra driver aggiuntivi
<elajiii> ok procedo
<elajiii> intanto ti ringrazio
<jacopo> ;)
<jacopo> cristian_c non trova skype nel software center
<elajiii> se ti trovo qui tra 10 minuti ti faccio sapere cosa accade con i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> jacopo, hai aperto il link alla pagina wiki?
<jacopo> sono a 32bit e ho dato questo comando  sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<jacopo> sisi
<cristian_c> elajiii, vedi cosa accade dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> jacopo, digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> !paste | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11735449/
<cristian_c> jacopo, non hai seguito bene
<cristian_c> Utenti 64 bit
<cristian_c> È necessario abilitare preventivamente il supporto per programmi a 32 bit per installare Skype, attraverso il comando
<cristian_c> jacopo, ma tu hai il sistema a 32 bit, quindi non ti serve il comando
<jacopo> ops, sorry è vero
<jacopo> ho dato il comando
<cristian_c> non ti serve
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto skype presente nel repository Canonical partner.
<cristian_c> jacopo, hai attivato i repository partner?
<jacopo> no non credo, non so cosa siano
<cristian_c> !repository | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> jacopo, apri Software e aggiornamenti
<jacopo> sta scaricando 160Mb
<cristian_c> jacopo, più che altro devi aprire la finestra Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> non Aggiornamenti software
<jacopo> okok apro
<jacopo> ci sono
<cristian_c> jacopo, se hai difficoltà, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> jacopo, apri la scheda Altro software
<jacopo> ok non credo di avere difficoltà per ora
<jacopo> fatto
<cristian_c> e seleziona Partner di Canonical
<cristian_c> non importa che sia selezionato anche 'codice sorgente'
<jacopo> ok fatto
<cristian_c> una volta selezionato, Chiudi, ti verrà chiesto di aggiornare
<jacopo> si sta aggiornando cache
<cristian_c> jacopo, una volta fatto ciò , chiudi e apri il software center
<cristian_c> cerca skype e installalo
<jacopo> perfetto!
<rusco96> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il lettore cd, io inserisco il disco ma non lo trovo visualizato da nessuna parte e quindi non posso accedervi.. come posso fare?
<akis24> rusco96: devi abilitare la gestione dei dispositivi rimovibili da menu delle impostazioni
<rusco96> cioè
<akis24> rusco96: che sistema usi ?
<rusco96> linux
<krabador> ehm... quale ?
<akis24> rusco96: si tutte sono basate su linux .. ubuntu ? xubuntu ? lubuntu ?
<rusco96> ubuntu
<rusco96> la versione non la ricordo
<rusco96> 10.4 mi pare
<krabador> rusco96, se vuoi assistenza devi fornire informazioni precise. al minimo la versione di ubuntu o derivata ufficiale utilizzata.
<akis24> rusco96:  apri il terminale e dai  lsb_release -d   e scrivi qui che cosa leggi
<rusco96> ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<akis24> rusco96: io non la uso comunque prova dal menu  >  impostazioni  > aspetto  dovresti mettere la spunta su " dispositivi rimovibili "
<akis24> rusco96:  vedi se hai qualcosa di simile ,,   http://prntscr.com/7iivnj
<rusco96> niente del genere
<rusco96> mi da solo la possibilità di cambiare sfondo regolazione schermo
<rusco96> e qualche aspetto sul launcher
<akis24> rusco96:  e guarda sul menu su altre voci magari è messo altrove
<rusco96> va bhe.. grazie o stesso
<rusco96> non riesco cmq a trovare nulla
<akis24> rusco96: apri il gestore dei file nautilus li dovresti averlo comunque
<krabador> rusco96, c'è un'opzione di gsettings
<krabador> rusco96, hai aperto nautilus, con il cd inserito?
<rusco96> non ho ubuntu da molto
<rusco96> come faccio ad aprire il gestore
<rusco96> ??
<cristian_c> rusco96, nella dash
<krabador> ok che non ce l'hai da molto, ma non hai mai aperto files da cartelle ?
<cristian_c> digita: nautilus
<cristian_c> o files
<krabador> c'è anche nella barra di lato
<krabador> a forma di cassetto d'archivio ....
<krabador> proprio per evitare che si cliccasse mentre si cercava di scrivere una lettera
<rusco96> ah okei! si mi ritrovo le varie cartelle
<rusco96> home scrivania video ecc ecc
<krabador> rusco96, perfetto, di lato, metti il cd, e , se non è rovinato, o il lettore non è rovinato, e risulta leggibile, ti verrà montato in una delle voci a sinistra
<rusco96> provo subito
<rusco96> non mi esce prprio nulla!
<akis24> rusco96: cambia disco e riprova
<rusco96> gia fatto.. nulla!
<krabador> rusco96, c'è sempre la possibilità non cosi' remota che il disco non venga letto
<krabador> per come sta messo il lettore cd
<krabador> o per come sta messo il cd
<rusco96> ho provato anche con altri ma sempre con lo stesso risultto
<rusco96> risultato
<krabador> rusco96, se il lettore è andato , puoi fare anche la danza della pioggia
<krabador> con tutti i sistemi
<krabador> non cambia nulla.
<rusco96> probabilmente allora è il lettore stesso
<rusco96> aahahahahahah :)
<rusco96> anche quella del sole nello stesso momento
<krabador> esatto
<rusco96> grazie per l'aiuto.
<rusco96> saluti!
<Radamel> Ciao
<Radamel> una dritta?
<Radamel> cè nessuno?
<Radamel> hey
<[Jano]> ubot-it:
<cristian_c> Radamel,
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Radamel
<ubot-it> Radamel: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Radamel> dimmi
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, c'è differenza se creo una immagine disco con dd su un file senza estensione o con estensione .iso o .img?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, credo che sia abbastanza ininfluente, generalmente
<cristian_c> il tipo mime dovrebbe comunque essere riconosciuto, un po' come i file di testo
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-19
<glpiana> ola
<mario_lubuntu> salve ho un problema con LUBUNTU
<mario_lubuntu> stavo lavorando al pc quando si è spento e ogni volta che provo ad accendere mi da un errore: error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/terminal.mod' not found
<mario_lubuntu> entering rescue mode...
<werwolfe> Buongiorno, a chi posso chiedere
<werwolfe> per avere assistenza :( sono nuovo di ubuntu
<werwolfe> ho alcuni problemi che devo per forza risolvere
<werwolfe> c'è nessuno che mi puo aiutare?
<Dix78> !chiedi | werwolfe
<ubot-it> werwolfe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<werwolfe> qualcuno sa come poter  visualizzare in rete un pc windows e usare le stampanti sul pc windows , visto che ubuntu non mi funzionano nessuna stampante?
<werwolfe> avrei bisogno di poter accedere ad un pc windows e condividere le stampanti
<b00k3r> werwolfe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<b00k3r> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<b00k3r> !bootrepair | mario_lubuntu
<ubot-it> mario_lubuntu: please see above
<werwolfe> perfetto, ci provo, grazie, ascolta cmq sono andato in file, su connetti al server, messo indirizzo del pc di windows , mi chiede password la metto ma non va, orva provo con il link che mi hai dato
<werwolfe> ma bootrepair serve a farmi accedere ad un sistema operativo sulla mia stessa macchina, io invece avrei bisogno di collegarmi ad un altro pc, che sopra sta windows in modo da usare la stampante
<b00k3r> werwolfe: bootrepair non è per te
<werwolfe> si scusa, samba installato ma non funziona
<b00k3r> werwolfe: per le stampanti hai provato con cups?
<b00k3r> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<werwolfe> no, non ho provato, per samba io faccio partire samba, poi faccio sudo gedit il file configurazione ma mi esce sempre questo errore
<werwolfe> (gedit:30413): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<werwolfe> (gedit:30413): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<b00k3r> ignorali
<werwolfe> ok, allora ora sono su http://localhost:631/admin/
<werwolfe> per configurare la stampante, metto indirizzo della stampante che ho in rete
<werwolfe> vedo se parte
<b00k3r> werwolfe: l'hai condivisa su win?
<werwolfe> si
<werwolfe> hp è in rete e su windos funziona, invece canon  è collegata via usb
<werwolfe> al pc windows, perchè quando l'ho collegata a questo pc che ha ubuntu
<werwolfe> non ha il driver per farla funzionare
<werwolfe> sono nel pannello per aggiungere una stampante
<werwolfe> inters:  Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)
<werwolfe>  Internet Printing Protocol (ipp14)
<werwolfe>  Internet Printing Protocol (ipps)
<werwolfe>  LPD/LPR Host o stampante
<werwolfe>  AppSocket/HP JetDirect
<werwolfe> rieccomi ero caduto
<werwolfe> devo mettere Windows Printer via SAMBA
<werwolfe>  Internet Printing Protocol (http)
<werwolfe> uno di questi?
<akis24> werwolfe non incollare in canale usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste | werwolfe
<ubot-it> werwolfe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> werwolfe i driver per la stampante scaricali dal sito del produttore di solito ci sono anche per ubuntu
<werwolfe> mi sa che ho capito il problema
<werwolfe> problema di driver
<werwolfe> ask già scaricati , mi dice stampante in uso ma nn stampa
<werwolfe> per questo volevo accedere al pc windows, e fare la condivisione stampante
<werwolfe> usando i driver di windows non so se mi sono spiegato
<werwolfe> ubuntu non ha i driver di nessuno delle due stampanti e nemmeno sui rispettivi siti proprietari allora la mia idea :
<akis24> werwolfe modello stampante esatto ?
<werwolfe> si subito
<werwolfe> HP Color LaserJet CM1017 mpf
<werwolfe> mentre quella in usb canon i.sensys mf4450
<werwolfe> entrambe non vanno, però queste due funzionano perfettamente su un pc su cui ho windows 8.1 pro
<gigirock> werwolfe, se magari ci spieghi come vuoi che funzionino ste stampanti.....
<werwolfe> allora, ho provato ad installare in tutti i modi le stampanti, ma non c0p stato verso avevo pensato allroa di fare in questo modo
<werwolfe> se era possibile condividere la stampante faccio esempio
<werwolfe> quando su questo pc avevo window 8, io li avevo in groppo home entrambi
<akis24> werwolfe prova a seguire qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<werwolfe> e la stampante usb era installata solo su un pc (ancora è installata su quel pc) questo pc si collegava all'altro e stampavo, visot che su ubuntu non ci sono i driver per queste due stampanti
<gigirock> ok werwolfe per avere le stampanti condivise come samba devi avere un server samba e configurare quello
<werwolfe> samba l'ho instalato ma sarò limitato non funziona
<werwolfe> HPLIP Toolbox l'ho installato ieri
<werwolfe> la vede la stampante mi dice in uso, ma non mi funziona
<gigirock> werwolfe, invece se provi per esempio da ubuntu ..aggiungi stampante... selezioni hp jetdirect e metti indirizzo ip della printer hp secondo me si installa
<werwolfe> ho fatto pure questo, lui ad installare la installa ma non funzina cmq ora riprovo
<gigirock> werwolfe, non funziona nel senso che poi non stampa ?
<werwolfe> si non stampa
<gigirock> werwolfe, o non funziona l'installazione ?
<werwolfe> dice stampante in uso, ma non funziona, no no installazione la fa
<werwolfe> tranquillamente, ip è quello perchè lo riporta sul display stampante
<gigirock> werwolfe, la stampante e' collegata anche via usb in questo momento ?
<gigirock> werwolfe , dal ubuntu http://indirizzoipdellastampante che risponde ?
<werwolfe> no solo in rete
<gigirock> ok prova http...
<werwolfe> http://192.168.1.40/
<werwolfe> si la vede tranquillamente
<werwolfe> mi dice che stampante è
<gigirock> ok si vede un menu,.. adesso controlla in quel menu quali protocolli sono abilitati... e controlla se c'e' jetdirect
<gigirock> werwolfe, controlla nella interfaccia di rete che il gateway e dns siano impostati giusti
<werwolfe> ok
<rmariotti> salve, ho alcuni problemi nell'installare wine dal ppa del progetto wine. Qui -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11739641/ ci sono gli output di diversi tentativi che ho fatto. Il sistema è xubuntu 14.04 amd64. Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> rmariotti, prima prova a disinstallare il wine che hai già
<rmariotti> non ho nessuna versione di wine installata
<glpiana> rmariotti, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep wine
<rmariotti> già fatto non ritorna nulla
<rmariotti> avevo disabilitato la multiarch, ora sto provando a riabilitarala... speriamo funzioni
<rmariotti> glpiana: era proprio quello il problema ora funziona...grazie comunque
<kalem> per un HD SSD con Ubuntu 15.04, serve fare un po' di tuning?
<kalem> noatime? fstrim?
<krabador> kalem: discard
<krabador> e fa in automatico il trim
<kalem> kalem: sarebbe un'opzione di fstab?
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> se hai tanta RAM puoi montare in tmpfs o ramfs cose come /home/user/.cache   /tmp , per limitare le scritture
<kalem> krabador: 8GB di ram
<krabador> kalem alla grande allora
<kalem> noatime?
<krabador> si, aumenta un po' le prestazioni
<luigino773> buon pomeriggio ragazzi ho seguito questa parte di una guida( link pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11734384/ ) e ho partizionato la chiavetta il 3 parti. Funziona tutto, per ora) ma è possibile che no mi chieda la password sudo se uso l'utente standard? come mai se creo un utente non mi lascia fare nulla?
<luigino773> p.s. alla fine ho installato linux xubuntu
<krabador> luigino773, perchè carica sempre una sessione live, solo che se funziona il file persistence ,salva i cambiamenti , e salvataggi
<luigino773> ah quindi è normale?
<krabador> si
<luigino773> ah bene e non si può fare nulla per chiedermi la password? :7
<luigino773> :/ *
<krabador> e perchè vuoi che ti chieda la password?
<luigino773> perchè lo uso al lavoro (o comunque su pc non miei) e vorrei che chieda questa password
<krabador> e non dovresti utilizzare il sistema all'interno dei "pc non tuoi" ?
<luigino773> no, io uso linux per lavorare e quando sono via mi porto solo la chiavetta
<krabador> praticamente fai spionaggio industriale
<luigino773> ma che dici?
<xcca> Buongiorno, dovrei cancellare la mia pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/tollotpietro, è stata creata un po di tempo fa e non ricordo l password, l'account mail con cui è stata fatta è stato cancellato
<krabador> xcca, "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<krabador> ok, corretto.
<krabador> come mai vuoi cancellarla ?
<xcca> perchè non la uso =)
<krabador> si, e non puoi "iniziare" ad usarla :D
<xcca> ok, posso fare qualcosa per cancellarla?
<krabador> accedere con le credenziali e cancellarla
<krabador> non ce ne occupiamo noi
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-web
<Carlin0> o mailla agli admin
<krabador> e, per inciso, c'è bisogno di una spiegazione
<krabador> non "perchè voglio"
<krabador> visto che qui, non si puo' sapere chi sei
<virtual_> Ciao a tutti volevo un consiglio, vorrei usare kubuntu 15.04 come mio unico sistema personale. Però anche se non è per un uso aziendale professionale è stabile e matura da potergli affidare i miei file ?
<Carlin0> virtual_, se proprio vuoi kubuntu meglio una versione precedente come la 14.04 , se invece vuoi usare altre derivate puoi usare anche la 15.04
<Carlin0> kubuntu 15.04 ha kde5 che è ancora un po immaturo
<xcca> ok, dove trolo la mail degli admin?
<virtual_> Ciao Carlin0 - Infatti è questa la mia perplessità.  Cerco è fantastico
<Carlin0> xcca, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/mlazzari2
<xcca> grazie =)
<alan-> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come mai usb drive e partizioni vengano montate in /media/username/ invece che in /media/?
<alan-> Mi spiego: ho una partizione ntfs per i dati (chiamata DATI) e la trovo in /media/alan/DATI. Ugualmente quando attacco hd esterni o pennette usb le trovo in /media/alan/pennettausb. Sbaglio o di solito stavano in /media/? C'è modo di farle montare di nuovo in automatico lì?
<alan-> La cosa in sé non sarebbe un problema per me, mi cambia poco se il sistema le monta in /media/ o in /media/alan/, il fatto è che sto cercando di fare una pennetta usb avviabile con più di una distro contemporaneamente (usando YUMI) e quando apro il programma mi dice che la pennetta non è montata in /media/ e dice di montarla.
<ezzzzz> Ciao, scusate, ho cambiato pc di recente e vorrei installare ubuntu
<ezzzzz> Ho windows 8, faccio tutto il vario procedimento e mi da l'errore: "bootmgr mancante"
<ezzzzz> Sotto consiglio di un mio amico, rifaccio il procedimento dell'usb, dal bios seleziono la chiavetta come boot principale ed ora esce "impossibile trovare il sistema operativo"
<Radamel2> ciao
<Radamel2> ho un prob...non funziona il MAKE
<Radamel2> make: *** [noip2] Errore 1
<Radamel2> cè nessuno?
<Radamel2> WSagitt
<ezzzzz> Ciao, scusate, ho cambiato pc di recente e vorrei installare ubuntu
<ezzzzz> Ho windows 8, faccio tutto il vario procedimento e mi da l'errore: "bootmgr mancante"
<ezzzzz> Sotto consiglio di un mio amico, rifaccio il procedimento dell'usb, dal bios seleziono la chiavetta come boot principale ed ora esce "impossibile trovare il sistema operativo"
<rek> pessimo...eventualmente ripompa la chiavetta
<Radamel2> rek mi aiuti?
<Radamel2> noip2.c:136:19: fatal error: stdio.h:
<rek> installa build-essential
<Radamel2> Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<rek> pessimo cosa hai fatto
<Radamel2> forse nn ho i prem,ssi di root
<akis24> Radamel2:  ancora non si è capito qual'è il problema
<Radamel2> devo installare il NOIP con il make
<Radamel2> ma e corrotto il make
<akis24> !chat | Radamel2
<ubot-it> Radamel2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> Radamel2:  questo canale è dedicato al supporto sul sistema
<Radamel2> e su ubuntu il noip
<akis24> Radamel2: noip non esiste nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<akis24> Radamel2: chiedi in chat e se qualcuno sa' risponderti e puo' lo fara'
<Radamel2> ok
<Rar> ciao ragazzi, seguendo questa guida http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1681&Itemid=248 ho provato a installare un avvio di ubuntu duverso, premetto che la mia schermata di avvio è viola con la scritta ubuntu e i pallini che diventano arancioni ma di qualità scarsa (non ben definita) e anche quella in chiusura è
<Rar>  identica con l'aggiunta di scritte che diventano arancioni ecc... ho seguito tutto alla lettera ma persiste la scritta di prima, poi ho voluto provare un'altra guida, questa di space sunrise http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1248&Itemid=69 ma ancora niente, ho pure installato startup-manager per modificare ci
<Rar> ò che richiedeva questo "avvio", sapreste dirmi come mai rimane lo stesso logo? grazie
<cybernova> Rar, niente guide non ufficiali qui dentro, majorana utilizza una versione di ubuntu taroccata
<Rar> cybernova non avrei potuto immaginarlo... hai consigli da darmi a riguardo?
<cybernova> Rar, no, per aiuto su quello chiedi direttamente a loro
<Rar> cybernova dovrei cercare in wiki ?
<cybernova> Rar, chiedi nel loro forum
<Rar> grazie
<mimma> comincio col chiedere scusa perchè so che quello che sto per chiedere non è deontologicamente corretto, ma non so più dove sbatterere la testa
<mimma> non è deontologicamente corretto  perchè il mio problema non è su ubuntu, ma su debian
<mimma> però spero di ricevere qualche indicazione sul da farsi
<mimma> stavo aggiornando la versione, il computer si è surriscaldato e si è spento
<mimma> ora, volendo riesco a entrare in modalità ripristino, con riga di comando...ma da lì?
<mimma> googlando non ho trovato soluzioni :(
<krabador> mimma, /join #debian-it
<rek> bah prova a fare un check del fs
<krabador> rek, rispondi in maniera mirata e responsabile, per favore
<rek> bah mimma prova a fare il check del filesystem
<mimma> @krabador, cosa intendi?
<rek> che sono vago
<rek> ah scusate raga pensavo di essere in ubuntu chat
<krabador> rek, esatto
<mimma> infatti ho chiesto scusa in anticipo
<mimma> purtroppo non riesco a trovare nessuna indicazione per fare qsa
<krabador> <krabador> mimma, /join #debian-it
<mimma> ci sono su debian-it, ma non mi hanno saputo rispondere
<mimma> qui invece ho sempre trovato qno con soluzioni
<krabador> mimma, sei entrato/a alle 21:07 chiedi anche li
<krabador> al che , entra anche in ubuntu-it-chat
<mimma> è quel che ho fatto....ho già chiesto là (1 oretta fa circa). No risposte. E quindi sono qua
<mimma> per la cronaca, la chat di là non mi funziona proprio, quindi sono qua.
<mimma> cmq grazie lo stesso
<krabador> mimma, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mimma> krabador: non è questa?
<krabador> questa è #ubuntu-it
<krabador> con l'altro comando entri in #ubuntu-it-chat
<mimma> ah ok scusa
<mimma> grazie
<krabador> di niente
<Acn0w> icarubuntu, eccoci ;)
<icarubuntu> Ahoy!
<icarubuntu> innanzitutto salve a tutti!
<Acn0w> icarubuntu, esponi, non essere timido ;P
<icarubuntu> non timideggerò! Anzi, cerco di essere sintetico perche credo sia un problema non raro. Volevo installare Ubuntu sul mio mac (macbook white late 2009). Installato su usb ubuntu come da istruzioni del sito ufficiale. Spengo e riaccendo. Bootloader di mac non mi aiuta.
<Carlin0> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<icarubuntu> Googlo e trovo rEFInd che installo da terminale con successo (insimma il terminale era soddisfatto!) . Spengo e riaccendo. Bootloader di Refind si carica.
<icarubuntu> Seleziono ubuntu. Schermata rosso ubuntnu. Si blocca con un prompt lampeggiante. Che faccio!?
<cotttonm> salve a tutti mi date il codice pastebin dove mettervi il mio problema
<krabador> cotttonm, non devi mettere il problema nel pastebin
<krabador> ma solo il risultato dei comandi che servono per diagnosticarlo e risolverlo
<krabador> il problema puoi descriverlo tranquillamente qui
<krabador> precisando versione di ubuntu usata
<krabador> e cpu / ram /scheda video
<krabador> che lo usano
<chilhavisto> salve ho un problema con un hp del 2005 ora non va piu la scheda video
<krabador> chilhavisto, potrebbe essere decisamente andata
<krabador> il che non riguarda questo canale
<krabador> ma assistenza tecnica
<Acn0w> icarubuntu, quindi funziona tutto ma quando arriva il momento di avviare ubuntu non funziona?
<Acn0w> icarubuntu, la guida di Carlin0 non da nessun hint per risolvere il problema?
<icarubuntu> guida di carlin=
<icarubuntu> ho perso qualcosa?
<HoloIRCUser5> Acn0w
<HoloIRCUser5> Sono Icarubuntu
<HoloIRCUser5> Stacco dal mac che provo a riavviare di nuovo
<Acn0w> HoloIRCUser5, ok :)
<HoloIRCUser5> Di nuovo macbootloader nemmeno vede la usb
<HoloIRCUser5> Ora senza option vedo che mi dice.
<HoloIRCUser5> Legacy boot
<HoloIRCUser5> Wooooooooooooo
<HoloIRCUser5> Stavolta gli è piaciuta di più
<Acn0w> funziona??
<HoloIRCUser5> Selezione linguaggio..
<HoloIRCUser5> I computer sono femmine
<Acn0w> Bisogna essere delicati
<Acn0w> concordo ;)
<HoloIRCUser5> Bisogna beccarle quando je va
<Acn0w> HoloIRCUser5, yup decisamente XD quindi funziona ora?
<HoloIRCUser5> Hmmm.. Installa ubuntu è tornato ad un prompt lampeggiante
<HoloIRCUser5> Normale?
<Acn0w> HoloIRCUser5, non capisco a che ti riferisci..
<HoloIRCUser5> Schermata nera e underscore lampeggiante
<HoloIRCUser5> Dopo aver premuto su installa ubuntu
<Acn0w> uhm.... non mi viene in mente niente HoloIRCUser5 :(
<Acn0w> HoloIRCUser5, I'm searching for it
<Acn0w> HoloIRCUser5, ti accade dopo la schermata del grub giusto?
<HoloIRCUser5> No dopo che seleziono installa ubuntu invece di controlla difetti sul disco test della memoria eccetera
<HoloIRCUser5> Riprovato. Uguale. E sta scaldando pure
<krabador> Giann, ?
<Carlin0> Giann, fermati
<notorious> salve
<notorious> vorrei scaricarmi linux ubuntu
<notorious> ma non ho capito se serve il cd o no
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-20
<newbie|2> ciao
<newbie|2> ho avviato il pc con kubuntu dentro e non mi sono accorto che la presa d'alimentazione dello schermo era staccata. Quando l'ho inserita e ho acceso lo schermo mi sono ritrovato a fare il login in riga di comando in tty1 (niente interfaccia grafica per intenderci).
<newbie|2> volevo sapere se mi è ora possibile avviare l'interfaccia grafica, senza dover riavviare il pc.
<Jollyx> Buongiotno a tutti
<cybernova> !ciao | Jollyx
<ubot-it> Jollyx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jollyx> ho un problema con l u ltima versione di ubuntu e non riesco a risolverlo in alcun modo potreste aiutarmi?
<Jollyx> mi da sempre questo errore (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/0' failed in libnm-glib.
<Jollyx> ho provato a reinstallare il network manager ma nulla, con le connessioni wifi mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<cybernova> Jollyx, http://askubuntu.com/questions/469783/ubuntu-14-04-cant-connect-to-new-password-protected-wifi-network
<cybernova> Jollyx, segui la prima risposta che dovrebbe risolverti il problema
<dusko> ciao, ho dovuto formattare e avevo la home separata, dopo il reset è stata creata la nuova home nella partizione del sistema da 20 GB mentre la vecchia da 900 GB è stata conservata in una partizione che ora si trova in /media/dusko/03d48266-f05b-4d59-9d05-36caf95e6329/
<Carlin0> dusko, hai reinstallato ?
<dusko> come è possibile ripristinare la situazione originaria, ovvero fare diventare home la partizione che ora si trova in /media/dusko
<dusko> Carlin0, si ho reinstallato
<dusko> Carlin0, mando immagine di gparted
<Carlin0> dovevi assegnargli la home in fase di installazione , farlo dopo è un gran casino
<dusko> http://imgur.com/2dj3UE9
<dusko> Carlin0, dovevo fare partizionamento manuale...
<Carlin0> dusko, si
<dusko> Carlin0, ho tutto il backup su un disco esterno, conviene reinstallare di nuovo?
<Carlin0> se vuoi assegnargli quella home è la via + semplice , se vuoi fare altro vedi tu
<Carlin0> la home sarebbe sda4 ?
<dusko> Carlin0, quindi basta fare partire di nuovo l'installazione e scegliere partizionamento manuale assegnando la home alla partizione che ora si trova in/media/dusko
<dusko> Carlin0, sda4 era la home vecchia
<Carlin0> dusko, in alternativa puoi farla diventare una partizione dati senza reinstallare
<Carlin0> se no reinstalli e quando arrivi al partizionamento assegni le partizioni ' a mano'
<Carlin0> premetto : credo che ci sia la via per separare la home dopo installato ma non è semplice
<dusko> Carlin0, si ho visto delle guide, ma forse faccio prima con la procedura da live
<Carlin0> credo anch'io dusko
<Carlin0> perfab aveva fatto una guida ma è roba di 5 anni fa ...
<dusko> Carlin0, cmq grazie Carlin0
<luigi> buon pomeriggio
<luigi> avrei una domanda da chiedervi
<akis24> !chiedi | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest1761> vorrei sapere se ce la possibilita di ripristinare ubuntu senza perdere file o se ce la possibilita di ripristinare il network manager avendolo cancellato tramite nautilus non riesco piu  a reinstallarlo neacnhe tramite apt-get
<akis24> Guest1761: versione di ubuntu ?
<Guest1761> l- ultima
<Guest1761> 15.04
<akis24> Guest1761:  cancellato da te o sparita icona sulla barra ?
<Guest1761> l-icona ci sta
<Guest1761> vedo anche le reti
<akis24> !ripristino | Guest1761
<ubot-it> Guest1761: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> e come ti è venuta l'idea di cancellare network manager ?
<Guest1761> ma appena la seleziono mi da errore 32 no plugin supported adding this connection
<Guest1761> perche non mi connetteva in nessuno modo
<Guest1761> facevendo anche la reinstallazione tutto ma non riuscivo
<akis24> Guest1761:  sei su altro pc ora ?
<Guest1761> sono sulla live di ubuntu
<akis24> Guest1761: se vuoi ripristinare segui il link postato sopra ..
<Guest1761> ho letto ma non vedo aggiorna ubuntu nell installazione
<akis24> Guest1761: e che vedi ..non siamo veggenti ?
<Guest1761> installa accanto- cancella il disco e installa su ubuntu-altro
<Guest1761> altro mi va nel partizionamento
<akis24> Guest1761: vedi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3861730
<Guest1761> l ho letto ma non ancora capito i passaggi da fare
<Guest1761> scusatemi magari le mie sono domande stupidissime ma sono proprio all inizio
<akis24> Guest1761:  è scritto  " si basta che installi sulle stesse partizioni senza formattare... ( ovvio che un backup dei dati è comunque d'obbligo ) "
<Guest1761> va bene akis grazie per le info provo speriamo bene
<Guest1761> grazie !
<cicciotp> Salve
<cicciotp> Desidero avere supporto per quanto riguarda xubuntu
<krabador> cicciotp, chiedi
<krabador> cicciotp, chiedi
<thols92> ho paura che il commento ad una discussione già fatta per chiedere ulteriore aiuto non abbia visibilità
<thols92> per cui nessuno risponde
<Carlin0> !veggenti | thols92
<ubot-it> thols92: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<krabador> thols92, questo è il canale irc ufficiale italiano di assistenza ubuntu
<krabador> se non chiedi non puoi ricevere una risposta
<Guest20908> ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se si possono installare applicazioni su live con persistenza, grazie
<krabador> Guest20908, fai la live con persistence e prova.
<krabador> ti basta solo selezionare lo spazio da dedicare al file persistent, in universal usb installaer
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest20908
<ubot-it> Guest20908: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest20908> ho provato, mi dice ok ma non vedo dove sia finita
<krabador> cercala in dashboard, o apri il terminale e lanciala
<Guest20908> in software center>installed software c'e' ma solo li'
<krabador> cercala in dashboard, o apri il terminale e lanciala
<Guest20908> grazie, sono riuscita da terminale. adesso vorrei portarla in un menu'
<krabador> ma lo sai cos'è la dashboard?
<Guest20908> no
<krabador> hai fatto la live di ubuntu o derivata?
<Guest20908> derivata
<krabador> lo sai cosa si fa, quando si chiede assistenza?
<Guest20908> cosa si fa?
<krabador> la prima cosa, in assoluto , è segnalare di che ubuntu si sta parlando , se main o derivata e che versione
<krabador> ubuntu e derivate hanno la stessa base, ma il differente ambiente grafico ne delinea differenze abissali nella gestione
<Guest20908> ah, scusa sono un po' nuova
<Guest20908> e' la 15.04 lubuntu
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Menu  Guest20908
<krabador> buona lettura
<Guest20908> grazie adesso studio :) senti qui l'ha lanciato ma sul terminale compare un errore
<krabador> se il programma funziona, messaggi vari del terminale puoi lasciarli stare
<krabador> preoccupati di leggere cosa dice il terminale solo di fronte ad un malfunzionamento grave del programma
<Guest20908> sembra che funzioni, adesso non ho provato tutte le possibilita' se vuoi  mesto su  ... pastebin?
<Guest20908> metto
<krabador> non interessa questo canale.
<krabador> e , ripeto se il programma funziona, messaggi vari del terminale puoi lasciarli stare
<Guest20908> ok
<Guest20908> vabbe' grazie allora,ciao
<krabador> quasi tutti i programmi mandano warning ed errori, in base a caratteristiche ininfluenti al funzionamento
<krabador> ma quando li mandi da menu vari , non li vedi
<Guest20908> ah pensavo fosse una cosa di cui tener conto. non sono ancora cosi' pratica da riconoscere la gravita' dei msg di errore!
<krabador> sono influenti se di quel software sei sviluppatore.
<krabador> si consulta l'output da terminale, ed altro, nel momento in cui il software da problemi.
<Guest20908> ho capito, sono "warnings"
<krabador> non tutti
<krabador> ma i warnings puoi sempre ignorarli
<krabador> Guest20908, in ogni caso, google is your friend, per quel tipo di messaggi
<krabador> se poi riguardano componenti del sistema ubuntu, puoi chiedere anche qui a riguardo
<Guest20908> qua dice Error: the name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by  any service files
<krabador> si, ma siamo sempre li, il programma lanciato, funziona???
<Guest20908> sembra di si'... non vorrei che magari si piantasse dopo a causa di una errata configurazione iniziale
<Guest20908> x questo mi preocupava che fosse tutto ok
<krabador> scusa, ma deve tenere una persona in vita, in un polmone d'acciaio?
<krabador> usalo, "se si pianta dopo" probabilmente è un ulteriore altro problema
<Guest20908> ahaha, ma che c'entra se devo fare una cosa mi piace farla bene altrimenti lascio  stare, le cose  che non riesco a capire/controllare mi mettono  l'ansia
<krabador> Guest20908, allora hai molta strada da fare, piuttosto di un errore di un programma gnomebased lanciato su un ambiente grafico non gnome
<Guest20908> e chi lo nega?
<krabador> del tipo che cosa è gnome, cosa è SessionManager, e perchè il programma da te lanciato "storce il naso" se rileva che  org.gnome.SessionManager non è fornito da nessun servizio
<krabador> ma funziona lo stesso.
<Guest20908> ecco per esempio sembra che dentro i campi di input non vada "backspace"
<krabador> !chat | Guest20908
<ubot-it> Guest20908: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> non siamo responsabili su come funzionano software che non siano componenti del sistema ubuntu
<Guest20908> si si ok vado (ti avevo gia' salutato anche prima)
<krabador> questo dovrebbe giustificare il tuo offtopic ?
<Guest20908> ti rispondo di la' cosi' non intasiamo qua, ok?
<Acn0w> no
<krabador> Sagitt, WSagitt , quanti ne siete ?
<Sagitt> è mio padre quello
<krabador> beh, mettetevi d'accordo
<krabador> cercate di stare qui uno alla volta
<Sagitt> perchè?
<Carlin0> e il nonno ¿
<krabador> Sagitt, nessuno dei 2 dice niente mai, per mesi, non è il caso quindi di essere qui con piu' utenti dallo stesso ip, no?
<Sagitt> stai scherzando vero?
<Sagitt> io spesso e volentieri chiedo :p
<Sagitt> comunque gli dirò di uscire anche se non ne vedo il senso
<Carlin0> ma Sagitt è il cognome di famiglia ?
<krabador> neanche io, di lurker connessi per mesi , in piu' di uno , dallo stesso indirizzo
<Sagitt> no, semplicemente quando ero "piccolo" questo era il suo nick, poi dato che non sapeva cosa usare lui me lo scopiazzò ahah
<Sagitt> il mio*
<krabador> dai che siete sagittario tutti e 2
<Sagitt> ahah non deriva dal segno zodiacale XD
<Sagitt> comunque se cerchi su internet me lo hanno anche fregato
<Sagitt> c'è un'azienda di cartelloni pubblicitari <.<
<krabador> infami
<Sagitt> vado in giro e vedo pieno di cartelloni col mio nick :p
<Sagitt> http://www.sagit.biz/
<krabador> eh, una t in piu' pero' fa la differenza, non disperate
<krabador> ére
<krabador> *re
<Sagitt> effettivamente... differenzia molto ahah
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-21
<dottstranoforte> buon giorno
<dottstranoforte> probabilmente questa domanda vi è stata già fatta
<dottstranoforte> ho ubuntu 13.10
<dottstranoforte> vorrei passare a 14.04
<dottstranoforte> ma ogni volta che lo faccio schermo nero e mi tocca riisntallarlo non essendo capace di rimuovere il problema
<dottstranoforte> ora volevo chiedere,
<dottstranoforte> c'è un modo per farlo?
<dottstranoforte> grazie
<Column05> buon giorno
<Column05> domanda: installo virtual box creo un disco virtuale, installo ubuntu. Virtual box mi chiede se usare l'intero disco. Fa riferimento al disco virtuale o al disco fisso del pc?
<Carlin0> al disco virtuale ovviamente
<Carlin0> se lo installi nella macchina di vbox
<Column05> ok grazie
<Column05> non volevo utilizzare l'hd principale per questo ho optato per virtual box
<Column05> :)
<Column05> posso destinare il disco virtuale sulla pennetta usb?
<Carlin0> Column05, ma non è la stessa cosa ovviamente ...resterà pur sempre solo un SO virtualizzato
<Column05> capisco
<Column05> siccome il sistema principale l'ho installato su pennetta volevo destinare su pennetta virtual box ed ovviamente anche il sistema operativo virtualizzato
<Column05> questa possibilità è realizzabile?
<Carlin0> tutto è fattibile ma il risultato sarebbe uno schifo IMHO
<Column05> capisco
<Carlin0> già un SO su usb gira come può
<Column05> posso approfittare della tua disponibilità per una altra domanda
<Column05> ;)
<Column05> ti dico cosa vorrei fare
<Carlin0> se poi tu vuoi virtualizzarci dentro siamo ai limiti dell'impossibile
<Column05> vorrei fare questo
<Column05> allora io ho installato ubuntu gnome in live su pennetta
<Column05> adesso io voglio installare una destro meno pesante usando un disco virtuale
<Column05> quindi
<Column05> vado ad installare virtual box sempre utilizzando il live
<Column05> e creo un disco virtuale come da procedura standard
<Column05> nel momento in cui mi domanda, in fase di installazione, di usare l'intero disco
<Carlin0> ma vuoi virtualizzare dentro un so host che gira su usb ?
<Column05> io dico si
<Column05> si
<Column05> proprio cosi
<Column05> voglio far girare tutto su pennetta
<Carlin0> mah .... a che pro scusa ?
<Column05> perchè questo pc non è mio in questo momento
<Column05> lo faccio per creare una pennetta completa da poi utilizzare quando sn fuori in attesa di prendere un nuovo pc
<Carlin0> provaci e tanti auguri
<krabador> !vbox | Column05
<ubot-it> Column05: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Column05> ma se seguo la procedura standard configurando il disco vituale nel momento in cui installo il sistema utilizzando l'intero disco ( si fa riferimento sempre al disco virtuale con annessa pennetta) giusto?
<krabador> sentiti libero di fare quello che ti pare con virtualbox
<Column05> grazie ragazzi
<Column05> il link riporta una guida stupenda studio un po :)
<ProfOak> Ciao! Sto cercando di usare RoseGarden per editare/creare dei .MID, ma quando premo Play non si sente nulla! Se provo ad aprire i .MID con Totem, cerca il pacchetto "gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad", ma tentando di installarlo restituisce il seguente errore: http://s8.postimg.org/nqpm8xged/Schermata_del_2015_06_21_13_38_16.png . Come posso fare?
<Carlin0> ProfOak, hai provato a dare sudo apt-get -f install ?
<ProfOak> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11750306/
<davide> ragazzi sto instalando xubuntu in dual boot... ma ho un problema con le partizioni(che non avevo preparato precendentemente)...non capisco i nomi e quale andrebbe dedicata a xubuntu
<bip> ProfOak: hai seguito l'indicazione che ti da il comando di Carlin0 ?
<bip> davide: aggiungi qualche dettaglio/informazione in più
<davide> foto?
<bip> davide: anche, volentieri
<Carlin0> ProfOak, sudo apt update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<davide> ttps://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JFcFA7xuQ68d94EJPr2Q
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RUTRhv5XRQGBHcKylIlR
<davide> la seconda va...
<Carlin0> va anche la prima ....
<davide> a me no...
<Carlin0> davide, il tuo problema è che hai 4 partizioni primarie
<davide> comunque che cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> ed è il limite di partizioni consentite
<Carlin0> devi eliminare una partizione primaria e al suo posto creare una partizione estesa
<davide> a me servono due partizioni... 1 per xp da 90gb  e una per xubuntu da 70 gb
<Carlin0> dentro la quale potrai creare partizioni logiche su cui installare linux
<davide> ehm... spiegati meglio...
<Carlin0> davide, allora nella prima partizione c'è xp ok ?
<Carlin0> nelle altre cosa c'è ??
<davide> xp ce da sempre e dovrebbe essere quella sda1
<davide> non lo so...
<Carlin0> se non lo sai tu che ti posso dire io
<davide> si ma si posso cancellare...se non le ho create io...
<Carlin0> cmq il limite è di 4 partizioni primarie
<Carlin0> e tu ne hai gia 4
<Carlin0> davide, e se poi ci sono dei dati ?
<davide> a me interessa che ci sia xubuntu e xp... le altre 2 non so cosa siano e secondo me si posso cancellare...
<Carlin0> da xp vedevi un disco D per caso ?
<davide> si...
<Carlin0> altri dischi ?
<davide> no C e D erano gli unici
<Carlin0> cosa c'era in quel disco D ?
<davide> ehm... bella domanda...
<Carlin0> avvia xp e guarda perchè se c'è roba importante la perdi
<Carlin0> meglio che la salvi altrove
<Carlin0> capito ?
<davide> mmmm....ok...
<davide> ma non possiamo tenerle entrambe?
<Carlin0> no la seconda va cancellata se no non puoi crearne altre ... il limite è di 4 e tu ne hai 4 (primarie)
<Carlin0> http://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JFcFA7xuQ68d94EJPr2Q ← questo èé
<davide> quella da 49 mb?
<Carlin0> quella da 49 mb sembra una partizione che serve al pc , è un portatile immagino
<Carlin0> cmq non installi un SO in 49 mb
<davide> vabbe ora gurado che cosa ce nel disco D
<Carlin0> ma nella 2° ce utilizzato solo 40 mb
<Carlin0> copiali su una chiavetta
<Carlin0> 400 mb*
<Carlin0> è la strada + facile
<Carlin0> vai da win salvi quel che ti serve dal disco D e dopo puoi rasarlo
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oDa8z67NSviOP6FSWdPQ
<davide> questo sono le cartelle...
<davide> allora cancello tutto il disco D?
<davide> che è quello che dicevi tu...
<davide> oooo ma ci sei?
<bellu> buongiorno. ieri ho acquistato una chiavetta tre (ZTE mf667) ma non riesco connettermi a internet...Network Manager non la vede nonostante abbia applicato quanto riportato su questa discussione: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=581136
<bellu> avete suggerimenti?
<davide> ce quacunaltro che riesce a darmi una mano?
<davide> ragazzi come devo fare per mettere xubuntu e xp in dual boot?
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6ZvRCeQbTHiVdvS3hwzZ
<davide> oooo
<bellu> Network Manager non vede la chiavetta...nonstante abbia seguito pari pari la discussione riportata sopra...
<f843d0> davide: ci hai gia` provato a mettere Xubuntu in dual boot con XP?
<f843d0> davide: dalle partizioni direi che XP Home e` gia` installato...
<davide> no...
<f843d0> davide: hai un'atra partizione NTFS da circa 80 Gb non utilizzata...
<davide> si quello si... devo mettere xubuntu...
<f843d0> davide: forse la cosa migliore e` eliminare la partizione non usata da 80 Gb...
<davide> il disco D
<davide> ...
<davide> quindi che faccio?
<f843d0> davide: piu` o meno destinare 15 Gb ad *buntu, il resto usala come partizione di scambio dati tra i due sistemi operativi
<davide> sono su xp... la formsatto?
<davide> partizione di scambio????
<f843d0> davide: direi che e` meglio procedere dal programma di installazione di *buntu...
<bellu> prima di installare sakis3g volevo essere sicuro che NM vedesse la chiavetta...cosa ne dite?
<f843d0> bellu: ho letto la discussione, parlava di modifiche a udev... Sicuro di averle operate tutte e che tutte siano state salvata?
<davide> ho visto che non ce niente... basta che formatto e poi potro mettere xubuntu li... o no?
<f843d0> davide: difficile che avrai bisogno di 80 Gb per installare xubuntu...
<bellu> ora ricontrollo ma mi sembra di si...
<f843d0> davide: organizzando per bene le cose, le installazioni non prenderanno piu` di 15/20 Gb
<f843d0> davide: il resto della partizione e` piu` intelligente destinarlo a una partizione di scambio NTFS cosi` che i dati ivi memorizzati siano accessibili da XP (?!) e *buntu
<bellu> si, confermo, i due file sono stati modificati...dopo ho riavviato ma nulla...
<davide> ho formatta D...
<davide> formattato D...
<davide> pero ora se provo a entrare mi da accesso negato...
<bellu> f843d0: provo a ridare il comando "sudo service udev restart" e riavviare il pc?
<bellu> f843d0: ...ma l'ho già fatto comunque...
<f843d0> bellu: il riavvio del pc comprende sudo service udev restart
<davide> allora?
<bellu> f843d0: h ok, comunque la discussione riportava entrambi e quindi li ho fatti...
<f843d0> davide: fammi indovinare, hai formattato ext3 o ext4, e windoze ti da` accesso negato
<davide> no stava ancora formattando...
<davide> era meglio fare formattazione veloce...
<f843d0> bellu: da lsusb vedi ZTE WCDMA etc?
<bellu> f843d0: si, è il primo e c'è scritto: "Bus 002 Device 006: ID 19d2:1232 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM "
<f843d0> bellu: fai un pastebin di /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<f843d0> !paste | bellu
<ubot-it> bellu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bellu> f843d0: di tutto? è na bella sfilza di roba...
<davide> dopo che ha finito la formattazione che faccio?
<f843d0> bellu: psatebin ha le spalle larghe
<f843d0> davide: facciamo un passo indietro, per piacere... dai messaggi che riporti, mi sembra tu stia formattando sotto Windoze
<davide> io sto formattando il disco D
<f843d0> davide: puoi illustrare cosa vuoi fare sul tuo sistema, da quale sistema operativo e con quali strumenti?
<bellu> f843d0: ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/11750551/
<davide> io ho xp e volgliomettere in dual boot xubuntu
<davide> ed ero arrivato al punto della foto che vi ho mandato...
<f843d0> davide: manca "da quale sistema operativo e con quali strumenti"
<f843d0> davide: hai un xp, chiaro...
<emilio> salve a tutti ho bisogno di power point , l ho scaricato da internet ,ma quando apro la cartella mi dice che c è stato un errore , come posso fare ?
<davide> ho un netbook con xp...
<davide> cosa ancora?
<f843d0> davide: hai realizzato un disco con xubuntu, un pendrive? Quale versione? Hai avviato da li?
<davide> xubuntu chiavetta 15.04
<f843d0> bellu: dpkg -l | grep modeswitch | grep -v grep
<davide> si lo stavo installando...
<f843d0> bellu: da` risultati?
<emilio> perpiacere mi potete rispondere ?
<f843d0> davide: ok, quindi eri nel programma di installazione di Xubuntu...
<emilio> fra poco ho l orale e mi serve per forza power point
<f843d0> davide: hai formattato come?
<f843d0> emilio: powerpoint e` un programma della suite M$ Office, sotto i sistemi GNU/Linux posso indicarti impress
<bellu> f843d0: si, questo è il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/11750604/
<f843d0> emilio: non so cosa tu abbia scaricato
<davide> sono andato su xp e poi risorse del computer poi fortmatta disco D
<emilio> mi consigliate un buon sistema operativo simile a power point ?
<f843d0> davide: questo esclude il fatto che tu abbia avviato da Pendrive con Xubuntu sopra direi
<f843d0> emilio: powerpoint non e` un sistema operativo, e` un programma
<davide> non ho capito
<bellu> emilio: scusa emilio, ma power point non è un sistema operativo...
<emilio> si scusate ma mi serve comunque
<bellu> emilio: ma che sistema operativo hai??
<emilio> xubuntu
<f843d0> emilio: ti ho gia` detto 15:03:46 < f843d0> emilio: powerpoint e` un programma della suite M$ Office, sotto i sistemi GNU/Linux posso indicarti impress
<bellu> emilio: come dice f843d0, sotto linux non puoi usare pp...
<f843d0> emilio: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-impress
<emilio> quindi un programma simile?
<f843d0> davide: 15:04:21 < davide> sono andato su xp e poi risorse del computer poi fortmatta disco D
<f843d0> davide: se formatti da XP, potrai formattare in NTFS o FAT32...
<f843d0> davide: e un sistema linux dovresti dotarlo di ext3 o ext4
<davide> la partizione intilizzata da 80 gb...
<f843d0> davide: non ha senso formattare da Windoze per installare Linux, ci puo` pensare Linux tranquillamente in fase di installazione
<davide> si ma io volevo solo liberare la partizione...
<Paolo977> Buongiorno a tutti
<f843d0> davide: ce l'avrai anche fatta, ma e` del tutto inutile...
<Paolo977> vorrei fare una domanda se possibile
<f843d0> davide: devi avviare da supporto di installazione *buntu
<davide> allora che faccio ora?
<davide> e poi?
<f843d0> davide: riavvii il pc e cerchi di avviare da pendrive o disco
<davide> si e quando arrivo a quella schermata?
<f843d0> davide: il menu di installazione ti propone la tabella delle partizioni dalla quale scegliere su che partizione operare l'installazione
<Paolo977> Ho scaricato l'immagione della nuova release di ubuntu e masterizzato il DVD, ma contrariamente al solito non riesco ad avviarlo
<davide> spiegati meglio...
<f843d0> davide: nel tuo caso, conviene eliminare la partizione non utilizzata da 80 Gb, creare una nuova da tipo 20 Gb...
<Paolo977> per caso le nuove release non supportano più la modalità live?
<f843d0> Paolo977: saranno impostazioni UEFI/Fast Boot a non farti avviare da altro supporto...
<davide> quindi quella che era vuota(disco D) la uso per xubuntu
<f843d0> Paolo977: altrimenti, seleziona il giusto ordine di boot da Bios, e prova ad accedere ad ubuntu
<Paolo977> Dici? utilizzo sempre lo stesso PC e sono sempre riuscito
<f843d0> davide: sembra la cosa piu` sensata
<Paolo977> ora per esempio ho fatto il boot dal mio disco USB proprio con linux...
<Paolo977> l'errore che viene restituito dal bios è che il supporto non contiene un'immagine avviabile
<f843d0> Paolo977: puo` anche essere corrotto il file che hai scaricato, prova a controllare l'md5sum se hai dubbi
<davide> ok allora provo...
<Paolo977> si forse hai ragione, provo a rifare il DVD
<Paolo977> come si fa a verificare il md5sum? non me lo ricordo
<f843d0> Paolo977: hai scaricato il file foo.iso. Controlli il suo md5sum con md5sum foo.iso nel folder in cui risiede...
<f843d0> Paolo977: devi confrontare l'output con quello che il server da cui hai scaricato ti suggerisce
<bellu> f843d0: cosa dici di fare?
<f843d0> bellu: le tue modifiche sembrano coerenti, in quel thread dicono di provare con sakis3g...
<bellu> ma sakis3g dicono di usarlo dopo che la chiavetta è stata rilevata...xubuntu non me la rileva ancora...
<emilio> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!
<simone-admin> buongiorno mi servirebbe aiuto per un problemino su kubuntu
<f843d0> bellu: 14:54:55 < bellu> f843d0: si, è il primo e c'è scritto: "Bus 002 Device 006: ID 19d2:1232 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM "
<f843d0> bellu: la chiavetta viene rilevata se quello che hai scritto corrisponde alla realta`
<bellu> si hai ragione ma Network Manager non vede nulla...
<simone-admin> ?
<simone-admin> ok forse ho sbagliato gruppo :)
<f843d0> simone-admin: senza tanta ironia, che problemino?
<f843d0> !chiedi | simone-admin
<ubot-it> simone-admin: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simone-admin> ok
<f843d0> bellu: ad ogni modo, mi preoccuperei relativamente di Network Manager...
<f843d0> bellu: lsusb ti sta caricando la periferica correttamente, magari wvdial ci mette una pezza
<f843d0> bellu: network manager e` una componente dalle discutibili integrita` morali :)
<bellu> f843d0: :) :) ok, ma quindi come mi consigli di procedere
<simone-admin> il mio problema sta nel impossibilità disconnettere il mio pc con os kubuntu ad una qualsiasi rete che sia wireless o  ethernet
<bellu> f843d0: scarico ed installo sakis3g e vedo cosa succede?
<simone-admin> scusate connettere*
<simone-admin> ok ci metterò un'eternità
<f843d0> simone-admin: esattamente per quale ragione? Mancanza di connessione?
<simone-admin> perché devo scrivere da un computer all'altro
<f843d0> simone-admin: sudo ifconfig -a visualizza tutte le tue interfacce di rete...
<f843d0> simone-admin: vorrei vederle per capire se qualcosa manca a livello di supporto "driver"
<f843d0> simone-admin: se invece sei sicuro che almeno una interfaccia e` funzionante, dovrei poter richiedere il DHCP tramite sudo dhclient eth?, dove ? puo` essere 0 1 2 3 4 whatever
<simone-admin> ok ora provo
<simone-admin> f843d0:credo che però il driver ci sia
<f843d0> simone-admin: di solito te lo conferma lspci -vvv o lshw o varianti in tema
<simone-admin> ok
<f843d0> simone-admin: niente private, meglio che tutti leggano tutto, piu` facile che qualcuno con le giuste idee possa intervenire meglio
<simone-admin> :)
<simone-admin> posso fare una descrizione generale di tutti i miei problemi invece....perchè magari sono interconnessi?
<f843d0> simone-admin: perche` no? Per il momento la tua richiesta e` piuttosto chiara: non riesci a connetterti...
<f843d0> simone-admin: dipende da cosa affermera` la descrizione generale di tutti i tuoi problemi invece
<simone-admin> Dopo aver installato reinstallato e installato per 3 volte kubuntu (ultima distro scaricabile dal sito di ubuntu) non riesco a connettere il computer ad una qualsiasi rete né tramite ethernet ne tramite wirless. Inoltre provando prima ad installarlo tramite un partizionamento manuale poi automatico noto sempre che mi fa dei controlli suu file syste
<simone-admin> m che poi subito skyppa dopo un secondo. Inoltre attivando il secure boot il BIOS mi da problemi(le partizioni e il disco sono creati in gpt con partizione efi da 250mib in fat 32).. Scusate per la quantità di richieste e di aiuto ma sono stufo di continuare a reinstallare l'os vorrei arrivare ad una soluzione anche se questo comporti un'altra rein
<simone-admin> stallazione (visti i problemi di boot...oltretutto vorrei partizionarmi il sistema come voglio io e non come fa l'installer) grazie mille a ciascuno di voi per un futuro aiuto
<simone-admin> Ps nel menu driver ce ne sarebbe uno selezionabile che permetterebbe l'utilizzo della scheda di rete wirless(quando installavo da live cd queldriver mi permetteva di connettermi)ma a sistema installato il driver è selezionabile ma dopo aver applicato la modifica questo ritorna riselezionabile ossia come se non fosse successo nulla.
<simone-admin> ecco qua il risultato di ifconfig -a
<simone-admin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11750852/
<f843d0> simone-admin: sudo dhclient eth0
<simone-admin> ok
<simone-admin> questo comando diciamo che impalla il terminale
<davide> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<simone-admin> scrivi cosa :)
<davide> oh finalmente...
<simone-admin> f843d0:ora ha finito ma non mi ha dato nessun out
<davide> allora...devo installare xubuntu in dual boot, ero riuscito a far partire l installazione ma poi ho avuto un problema con le partizioni che adesso dovrei aver risolto...
<simone-admin> davidde:ma dual boot con cosa?
<davide> ora pero ho ricominciato l installazione con xp ma si blocca...
<davide> ragazzi ho un problema con l installazione di xubuntu in dual boot con xp
<krabador> davide: installa prima xp , poi installi xubuntu , caricandolo prima in live e partizionando a mano
<davide> allora?
<davide> scusa avevo perso la connessione
<davide> ci sei?
<Carlin0> davide avvia la live di xubuntu
<krabador> davide: installa prima xp , poi installi xubuntu , caricandolo prima in live e partizionando a mano
<davide> eh... ma non riesco a far partire la live...
<akis24> [16:43:41] <krabador> davide: installa prima xp , poi installi xubuntu , caricandolo prima in live e partizionando a mano
<Carlin0> davide, hai preparato un dvd o una chiavetta ?
<davide> ma non riesco a farlo partire in live
<davide> chiavetta
<Carlin0> come ?
<Carlin0> con che programma davide ?
<davide> lili usb creator
<Carlin0> !usbwin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> usa questo
<davide> ma la prima volta c ero riuscito... penso di aver modificato in modo corretto i parapreti nel bios... ma ora non ci riesco piu...
<davide> la prima volta era partito pero...
<davide> secondo me è qualcosa nel bios che devo cambiare...
<davide> oltre all ordine di boot non cè nient altro?
<Carlin0> basta l'ordine di boot
<davide> ma secondo te dovrei proprio riscaricarlo?
<davide> o basta provare l altro programma?
<Carlin0> davide, scaricare cosa ?
<davide> di nuovo xubuntu
<Carlin0> se hai dei dubbi che la iso non sia a posto prima di riscaricarla controlla il md5sum
<Carlin0> !md5 | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<davide> ma la chiavetta deve essere da 1 o 2 giga?
<akis24> davide: regolati secondo le dimensioni del file .iso scaricato  ma servono due giga
<davide> ok
<davide> a che velocità lo metto?
<akis24> davide: velocita' di cosa ???
<davide> allo step 4...
<akis24> davide: allo step 4... ?? tiriamo a indovinare ?
<davide> vai nel link che ha messo ubo-it....
<davide> e nelle immagini lo vedi...
<krabador> davide: il persistence file non serve
<krabador> se devi installare
<akis24> davide: vacci tu a vedere mica devo farlo io e lascialo a 0 come in foto
<davide> ok bene
<davide> non va comunque
<davide> vi mando la foto dei paramentri del boot del bios
<krabador> "non va comunque " ---> cosa?
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/IN4QQWzETaeSE05qn4Ix https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aPXU9u5sQ1uhddzsBdzu
<akis24> davide: bene cominciamo a ragionare meglio la foto relativa alla schermata boot-priority mi raccomando
<davide> eccole
<davide> serve un altra foto di qualcosaltro?
<Carlin0> davide, hai altri dischi usb collegati ?
<davide> il mouse
<Carlin0> dischi esterni
<davide> no
<Carlin0> fai f10 spero per uscire da quella schermata
<davide> è per salvare le impostazioni f10
<Carlin0> appunto
<krabador> spegni attacca pendrive , accendi ,entra in BIOS,setta pendrive come prima, salvi , esci , e vedi se parte
<davide> non va
<Carlin0> se non le salvi
<krabador> se non salvi ci giriamo i pollici
<davide> io le salvo...
<davide> ma parte windows
<Carlin0> e non da nessun messaggio prima ?
<davide> no
<Carlin0> prova a cambiare porta usb
<Carlin0> sembra che non veda proprio la chiavetta
<Carlin0> davide, ma è un portatile ?
<davide> ok...comuqnue ho controllato anche col programma che avevate detto per controllare le iso e la da buona
<davide> si
<davide> netbook
<Carlin0> e stacca sto maus va
<Carlin0> che non sia lui che intralcia
<davide> ok
<Carlin0> unica periferica usb deve essere la chiavetta
<davide> ci sta mettendo molto tempo ad accendersi...forse è la volta buona
<Carlin0> eh
<davide> ho detto che sta lavorando molto e forse significa che è la volta buona
<Carlin0> scegli prova senza installare e poi spero che ti segua qualcun altro perchè io devo staccare
<davide> ah dimenticavo la volta in cui era partito il touchpad non funzionava... è normale?
<Carlin0> o meglio : mi allontano dal pc
<davide> che faccio ha lo schermo nero da 5 min...?
<Carlin0> ma di che pc stiamo parlando davide ? cpu e ram ...
<davide> non h fatto niente ed è partito xp...
<davide> intel atom 1 gb ram
<davide> provo con l altra porta usb?
<Carlin0> che iso hai scaricato ?
<krabador> davide: lubuntu
<krabador> prova direttamente quella
<Carlin0> 32 bit mi raccomando
<davide> xubuntu 15.04
<davide> sisi
<krabador> lubuntu
<davide> ma te l ho detto... una volta è andato...
<davide> che faccio?
<davide> ragazzi ci siete?
<davide> allora?
<davide> ragazzi ho ancora quel problema con il dual boot di xp e xubuntu
<davide> ci ero riuscito ma poi ho dovuto interromper l installazione per un problema alle partizioni
<davide> ma ora non riesco piu
<krabador> davide, scarica lubuntu 32bit, formatta la pendrive, fa il supporto con il software segnalato prima, spegni, stacca la pendrive, riattacca, accendi, accedi a bios, seleziona la pendrive come prima periferica , salva.
<krabador> !installazione | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<davide> io voglio xubuntu
<krabador> davide, io una multinazionale.
<davide> eh?
<krabador> davide, non hai un hardware che ti permette di scegliere.
<davide> ma se andava bene in live...
<krabador> davide, ok, continua a girare in tondo.
<davide> ma perche? che significa?
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale italiano, si cerca di seguire la linea piu' efficiente e soprattutto ufficiale. Lubuntu è la piu' indicata per i netbook specialmente al netto dei cambiamenti che il kernel linux ha subito negli ultimi 2 anni , sul fronte supporto al vecchio hardware
<krabador> sul boot, ti è stato spiegato come fare, puoi continuare a provare , sempre rifacendo la pendrive , formattandola prima
<krabador> puoi provare unetbootin , che rispetto a universal usb installer è sconsigliabile, in quanto non fa gestire opzioni di boot del supporto di installazioen
<davide> si ma ho gia lubuntu e non mi piace tanto
<krabador> davide, sei stato messo al corrente, fa le tue scelte.
<davide> eh ho scelto xubuntu... ma non riesco a farlo funzionare... puoi darmi una mano?
<krabador> davide, sei stato messo al corrente
<krabador> ti si puo' solo ripetere quello che ti è stato già stra-abbondantemente detto
<davide> non riesco a farlo funzionare... ma all inizio c ero riuscito... quindi puo andare...
<davide> eh... pensa a qualcosaltro... perche tutto quello che mi avevate detto non centrava
<krabador> !installazione | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !usbwin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<davide> vabbe ok...
<krabador> ti sono state fatte altre segnalazioni, come da me, nell'ultima mezz'ora, scorri pure i messaggi
<davide> a cosa ti riferisci?
<davide> ma guarda che le cose che mi avete messo in link le ho fatte come mi avete detto...
<davide> ma tu non mi dai più ascolto
<krabador> davide, disabilita la voce boot booster da bios
<davide> ok
<davide> perche me lo dici solo ora?
<krabador> perchè ora ho visto le tue immagini , non sto 24h qui
<davide> ah... beh non funziona ancora...
<krabador> si, non era la suluzione ai problemi della tua vita, ma un settaggio consigliabile, in bios, specie nell'ottica di mandare devices removibili
<krabador> davide, i bios non sono tutti uguali, non fanno le stesse cose, e certi bios a parità di generazione, fanno certe cose malissimo
<davide> quindi che faccio?
<krabador> ti è stato detto come fare al boot, i software da provare. potrebbe essere anche un problema fisico della pendrive
<krabador> davide, scarica lubuntu 32bit, formatta la pendrive, fa il supporto con il software segnalato prima, spegni, stacca la pendrive, riattacca, accendi, accedi a bios, seleziona la pendrive come prima periferica , salva.  --- 18:41
<krabador> mettici quello che ti pare come target, ed prova i 2 software segnalati .
<davide> no
<davide> perche non provi a darmi una mano con xubuntu
<krabador> ok, non capisci proprio l'italiano .
<krabador> "<krabador> mettici quello che ti pare come target" ---> la versione che ti pare
<krabador> "e prova i 2 software segnalati" ---> i software segnalati per fare la pendrive: universal usb installer --- unetbootin
<krabador> formatta ogni volta la pendrive
<davide> bella soluzione...
<akis24> !paga | davide
<ubot-it> davide: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<NYW999> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> se non fai la tua domanda, non lo saprai mai.
<NYW999> allora...
<NYW999> ho un problema con il microfono delle cuffie
<NYW999> premetto che ho installato ubuntu 15.04
<krabador> hai attaccato correttamente il microfono , nella corretta entrata microfono ?
<NYW999> collegando le cuffie al jack, il sistema utilizza solamente il microfono interno del pc
<NYW999> ovvio
<krabador> NYW999, nel momento in cui attacchi la cuffia con il microfono nelle corrette entrate, e vai nelle impostazioni audio, cosa appare nella tab input?
<NYW999> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ppGiDG2kStKMHu6EbEyI
<NYW999> solo il microfono interno
<NYW999> ecco lo screen
<krabador> hai controllato che l'audio integrato è correttamente abilitato in bios?
<krabador> NYW999, fisso o portatile?
<NYW999> portatile
<NYW999> acer aspire
<krabador> NYW999, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools alsa-utils
<krabador> digita poi alsa-mixer , seleziona la scheda corretta premendo f6
<NYW999> installato
<krabador> seleziona input, e vedi quali voce appaiono
<NYW999> predefinita e HDA Intel PCH
<krabador> HDA Intel PCH
<krabador> premi poi f4
<NYW999> ok fatto
<NYW999> non cambia nulla
<krabador> NYW999, ti ho chiesto quali voci appaiono
<NYW999> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HhPbv8ByQW2TidRr7Jyc
<NYW999> dopo aver premuto f4 esce
<NYW999> mic boost  e capture
<krabador> nella tab riproduzione, mic è mm
<krabador> NYW999, togli mm , selezionando la voce e premendo m , vedi se viene visto
<krabador> se inizia a funzionare
<NYW999> sento l'audio del microfono interno
<NYW999> invece di sentire l'audio del microfono delle cuffie
<krabador> "invece di" se ne vede uno solo, quello deve fare
<krabador> NYW999, chiudi alsamixer, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<NYW999> fatto
<krabador> il secondo crea un link, incollalo qui
<NYW999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11752115/
<krabador> NYW999, cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<NYW999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11752133/
<krabador> NYW999, sembri averre questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1328587
<krabador> e sembra essere stato risolto
<krabador> sicuro di non avere problemi con il jack del microfono o con la stessa porta del microfono ?
<NYW999> sicuro prima di passare ad ubuntu avevo win 8.1 e funzionava
<NYW999> se posso chiederti l'ultima cosa..
<krabador> NYW999, stacca il microfono
<NYW999> fatto
<krabador> attaccalo
<krabador> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Pol> Salve ragazzi ho un problema da me mai riscontrato durante l'installazione di una distro xubuntu
<Pol> a chi posso chiedere
<Pol> ?
<NYW999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11752163/
<krabador> Pol, descrivi il problema
<Pol> Ho eseguito un partizione manuale (xubuntu verra istallato da solo sopra questa macchina) soltanto che arrivato alla schermata dove devo selezionare
<krabador> NYW999, lsmod | pastebinit
<Pol> dove istallarlo la trovo vuota e non posso selezionare nulla infatti cliccando su istalla mi esce l'errore
<Pol> Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0
<Pol> has been opened read-only.
<NYW999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11752172/
<Pol> non è stato selezionato alcun file system di root
<krabador> Pol, hai fatto cd o pendrive?
<Pol> cd rom
<krabador> Pol, allora, carica xubuntu in live, con la prima opzione del menu che appare quando fai partire il ced
<krabador> cd
<krabador> attacca un cavo lan
<krabador> entra qui
<Pol> ti sto scrivendo dal pc
<krabador> Pol, carica gparted
<Pol> sono in live con xubunto
<krabador> !image | Pol
<ubot-it> Pol: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Pol, apri il terminale, sofware-properties-gtk , metti la spunta a tutti i repositories, la togli da cd-rom
<krabador> Pol,  e da codice sorgente, chiudi, torna nel terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Pol> Allora caricata lo screen
<Pol> https://imgur.com/P7MmXGA
<krabador> NYW999, modinfo snd_hda_intel | pastebinit
<Pol> mentre per il comando mi da questo errore il terminale No command 'sofware-properties-gtk' found, did you mean:
<Pol>  Command 'software-properties-gtk' from package 'software-properties-gtk' (main)
<Pol> sofware-properties-gtk: command not found
<NYW999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11752206/
<krabador> Pol, software-properties-gtk , ma non fa niente, tasto destro sulla partizione, smonta, fa partire la procedura di installazione
<krabador> NYW999, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  , aggiungi  options snd-hda-intel model=sony  , salva riavvia, vedi se va
<krabador> Pol, tasto destro sulla partizione, smonta, chiudi gparted , fa partire la procedura di installazione
<Pol> mi da sempre lo stesso errore te lo carico su imgur
<NYW999> krabador: ho un "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" lo elimino o lo lascio?
<krabador> NYW999, si
<NYW999> si cosa?
<krabador> ok letto meglio
<krabador> lo lasci
<NYW999> "(gedit:28791): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<NYW999> "(gedit:28791): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<NYW999> (gedit:28791): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<NYW999> (gedit:28791): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<NYW999> (gedit:28791): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<NYW999> krabador: mi da il problema "Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed:"
<NYW999> lascio stare  e vado avanti?
<krabador> ingnora il terminale
<krabador> pensa solo a salvare il file
<NYW999> salvato
<NYW999> riavvio
<krabador> riavvia prova
<NYW999> non cambia nulla
<krabador> ok, ricarica alsamixer controlla di avere, nella voce giusta della scheda, una voce chiamata digitaò
<krabador> "Digital"
<NYW999> non c'è nulla
<NYW999> con quel nome
<NYW999> krabador: volevo dirti che questo problema lo avevo anche con ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> NYW999, un attimo
<krabador> NYW999, ls -la /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ | pastebinit
<NYW999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11752311/
<krabador> NYW999, cp /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz $HOME
<krabador> gzip -d ~/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<krabador> cat ~/HD-Audio-Models.txt | pastebinit
<NYW999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11752336/
<krabador> NYW999, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec | pastebinit
<NYW999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11752350/
<krabador> NYW999, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , cancella la linea che ti ho dato prima options snd-hda-intel model=sony
<NYW999> fatto
<krabador> NYW999, options snd-hda-intel model=alc271-dmic
<krabador> modifica la "model=auto" esistente in questo modo
<krabador> salvi riavvii
<krabador> provi
<krabador> NYW999, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1351916
<krabador> aleggia questo
<NYW999> riavvio
<NYW999> Nulla
<krabador> NYW999, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1351916
<krabador> NYW999, segui questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1351916/comments/24
<krabador> purtroppo è al focus di un bug
<NYW999> krabador: perfetto funziona
<NYW999> però...
<krabador> oh, bene
<NYW999> ora l'audio esce sia da gli speaker del pc sia dalle cuffie
<krabador> NYW999, questo puoi regolarlo da alsamixer
<iuvenis> buona sera :)
<Boot> Buona sera, ho una cartella nel cestino che non riesco ad eliminare, anche con i permessi "root" navigando su alcuni forum ho notato che : 1 la cartella trash non è nella directory /root/.local/share ma bensi su home con visualizzazione di file nascosti 2 entrando nella cartella trash da home ho notato che è di parecchi GB, domanda sono file che si
<Boot>  possono cancellare normalmente? oppure faccio danni? spero di essermi spiegato grazie a chi ha pazienza di rispondermi
<Boot> dimenticavo, naturalmente la cartella da eliminare sono pochi MB
<Boot> il fatto che sono 50,6 GB mi fa venire dubbi
<Boot> oramai cancellato grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-20
<yolpe> grossa roba da fare e nn so da dove cominciare...
<yolpe> s.o. lubuntu 14 in HD slave, bootloader  in hd Master 40gb
<yolpe> vorrei sostituire HD con s.o. (kernel) lubuntu 14 xkè piccolo ( 15 GB)
<yolpe> con un altro da 40 GB
<yolpe> pardon' il bootloader è su un HD da 80 GB
<yolpe> ( nn vorrei reistallare tutto xkè configurarle la skeda video x il mio monitor 14" è stata un impresa)
<lillo> salve a tutti! ho un problema con lo spegnimento di ubuntu: spesso, diciamo una volta su tre, quando chiudo ubuntu , mi resta bloccato sulla scritta ubuntu coi pallini bianchi/rossi sotto, e non si spegne piu', neanche con ctrl alt stamp reisub.... come posso fare? grazie
<Mr_Pan> lillo, comincia a segnalare quale versione di ubuntu ...
<Angelo4072iyh> salve posso scaricare io stesso   ubunto
<Angelo4072iyh> mi puo spiegare la procedura
<akis24> Angelo4072iyh:  nessuno te lo impedisce
<akis24> !download | Angelo4072iyh
<ubot-it> Angelo4072iyh: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<Angelo4072iyh> si ma come faccio non voglio rischiare di eliminare windows
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | Angelo4072iyh
<ubot-it> Angelo4072iyh: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> Angelo4072iyh:  se scarichi non rovini nulla di sicuro ..
<Angelo4072iyh> quindi devo eseguire il file e poi si scarica solo
<akis24> Angelo4072iyh: allora ti consiglio di leggere ai link indicati per capire un pochino prima
<akis24> !sistema | Angelo4072iyh
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sistema'
<Angelo4072iyh> ma secondo lei io ci posso riuscire
<akis24> Angelo4072iyh: io direi che in generale con un pochino di preparazione ci riescono quasi tutti
<akis24> Angelo4072iyh: ma prima cercano di capire cosa fare e poi agiscono eh
<Mr_Pan>  Angelo4072iyh sono stati dati i link per fare il donload e quello relativo all'installazione ... basta leggere un po'
<akis24> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/index.html e questo in generale per il sistema cosi hai tutto
<Angelo4072iyh> ma come faccio a mantenere entrambi widows w ubunto??
<Mr_Pan> Angelo4072iyh, al momento dell'installazione avrai le opzioni tra cui "installa insieme a Windows"
<akis24> Angelo4072iyh: basta installare in dualboot .. ma hai tutto scritto ai link indicati se leggessi
<akis24> !chat | Angelo4072iyh
<ubot-it> Angelo4072iyh: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lillo> Mr_Pan, la 16.04
<akis24> lillo: che pc usi ? caratteristiche ?
<lillo> e' un asus comprato a inizio maggio
<lillo> 4gb ram
<lillo> con celeron n3050
<lillo> laptop
<akis24> lillo: hai provato da terminale con    sudo shutdown -h now   a vedere se si spegne ?
<lillo> si si spegne, ma quella volta su 3 no
<akis24> lillo:  ti chiedo di provare da terminale .. non da lmenu
<akis24> dal*
<lillo> si, quando scrivo shutdown -h now si spegne due volte su tre... vuoi che riprovi adesso?
<akis24> no lillo  se dici che si spegne due volte su tre..
<akis24> lillo: fatti gli aggiornamenti di sistema  ?
<lillo> si e' la prima cosa che faccio qando vado online
<akis24> lillo: hai provato da disco live se avevi lo stesso problema ?
<lillo> no, non ho usb libere per fare la prova e farlo da cd ci mette troppo
<akis24> lillo: quindi suppongo hai installato da usb giusto ?
<Mr_Pan> lillo, c'è qualcosa sul forum
<Mr_Pan> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=611711
<lillo> si ho installato da usb ma poi la penna l'ho cancellata (non era mia)
<davide00> ragazzi quanto deve essere capiete una chiavetta per lubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> davide00, 4 gb vai tranquillo
<lillo> Mr_Pan, grazie mo do un occhiata
<davide00> la iso è 840 mb.. non basta meno?
<Mr_Pan> davide00, si ... ma esistono ancora usb <4 GB ?!? (che sono già difficili da trovare)
<davide00> eh ok ma a casa ne ho parecchie omaggio, e utilizzando molto dropbox non compro molte chiavette
<davide00> beh vabbe ne troverò qualcuna... invece al momente qual è il miglior software per rendere una usb avviabile?
<Angelo4072iyh> ascolti io masterizzo il dvd e poi lo metto e lo faccio partire giusto??
<Mr_Pan> davide00, la usb la crei da windows ?
<Mr_Pan> Angelo4072iyh, si una volta creato il cd bisogna farlo partire settando il bios ad eseguire il cd cpme prima periferica di avvio
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | davide00
<ubot-it> davide00: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<davide00> ok allora installo universal USB installer (comunque sono su windows)
<mrlmrl> salve, ho dei problemi di audio con skype: non mi legge le casse collegate via usb e il microfono della web cam.
<mrlmrl> dalle opzioni non trovo il mido di far vedere le casse o modificare le impostazioni
<mrlmrl> modo..
<gigirock> mrlmrl, devi avviare il programma e poi andare nelle impostazioni audio del sistema...oppure alsamixer dalla riga comandi....
<mrlmrl> provo subito gigirock
<mrlmrl> dalle opzioni su dispositivi audio mi dà: virtual device e non mi vede casse e microfono
<guest___> ciao ragazzi ho installato ubuntu restricted extras 16.04, ma con ttf-mscorefonts mi da il seguente errore Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/georgi32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<krabador> guest___, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restrictet
<krabador> guest___, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<guest___> krabador: ho provato a renistallare ttf-mscorefonts, ho accettato la licenza ma mi da quella serie di errori, perché dovrei reinstallare tutto ubuntu extras?
<guest___> krabador:  ho provato con sudo apt install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer non da errori ok grazie
<CropsUp> Giorno, ho un problema di flickering con ubuntu 16.04 con nvidia drivers propretary usando vlc, il problema non sussiste con mplayer e kodi. Idee?
<gigirock> CropsUp, mi pare che per vlc ci vuole driver apposito vdpau
<CropsUp> gigirock, dove lo pesco? mplayer utilizza vdpau senza chiedere nulla in più
<CropsUp> ho le librerie libvdpau1:amd64 1.1.1-3
<gigirock> ma vlc hai preso quello dei repo ?
<CropsUp> ovvio
<Andreamorph> Ciao a tutti da ieri che ho aggiornato il mio notebook alla 16.04, non riesco più a far partire vista che era in dualboot. Deve essersi corrotto qualcosa ma non riesco a cavarne piede nemmeno con le guide..ne con la live ne col cd dvista tentando il ripristino
<krabador> Andreamorph, sei qui da questa ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Andreamorph> No dal telefono ma con la live davanti a me aperta
<krabador> Andreamorph, carica la ubuntu 16.04, ed entra qui da li
<Andreamorph> Ciao Krabador grazie per la risposta, scusa ma stavo ripristinando il boot dalla live che per via delle  varie prove non potevo piu scegliere l'Os. comunque ora sono ubuntu 16
<krabador> Andreamorph, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Andreamorph, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Andreamorph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17597258/
<Andreamorph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17597258/
<Andreamorph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17597269/
<krabador> Andreamorph, che messaggio hai , al tentativo di caricamente
<krabador> di  Windows Vista (loader)
<Andreamorph> fino a stamattina schermata nera , non carica nulla
<krabador> "scusa ma stavo ripristinando il boot dalla live" ---> e adesso ?
<Andreamorph> da questo pomeriggio che ho tentato col cd di vista va nella modalita ripristino di windows ma senza successo e cosi ogni volta che riavvio
<Andreamorph> ora che ho ripristinato il boot per l ennesima volta posso riprovare e dirti se fa ancora quella schermata di ripristino
<krabador> bene.
<Andreamorph> se serve, come ho ripristinato ho fatto il paste  http://paste2.org/GebWKnp0
<krabador> prova le voci di grub apposite
<krabador> con normale dual boot linux / win, con disco con tabella di partizioni mbr, questo   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino#Ripristino_manuale_sistemi_MBR è sufficiente
<Andreamorph> Allora, riavviando sempre quella schermata di riprisitino
<Andreamorph> per il link che mi hai suggerito riprovo, avviando di nuovo dalla live
<krabador> Andreamorph, le voci di vista, in grub, sono una o 2 ?
<Andreamorph> due ma in tutte due carica la stessa cosa
<krabador> Andreamorph, non riesci, da sessione di ripristino win, a caricare il prompt dei comandi?
<Andreamorph> si sono riuscito a entrarci prima
<krabador> Andreamorph, entra in prompt
<Andreamorph> per provare fixboot o fixmbr  ma senza risultato se non quello di farmi sparire il grub
<krabador> Andreamorph, no
<krabador> Andreamorph, chkdsk /r unitàwin
<Andreamorph> quindi riavvio nel prompt e provo chkdsk /r c: ?
<krabador> Andreamorph, chkdsk c: /r
<Andreamorph> ok provo
<Andremorph> Mi dice volume utilizzato da un altro processo forzare lo smontaggio?
<krabador> se non smonti, non lo fa.
<Andremorph> Esatto,  ci vorrà un po' per la verifica
<krabador> puoi tranquillamente andare a fare la spesa
<Andremorph> Credo anche andare alla posta
<krabador> aperitivizza pure.
<guest___> Con ubuntu gnome 14.04 utilizzavo un shortcut super+0 e super+9 per eseguire nautilus e gedit come root con pkexec. Se do da terminale pkexec nautilus si apre la finestra e metto la password, ma con super+0 non accade nulla
<guest___> ubuntu gnome 16.04
<guest___> adesso uso la 16.04
<krabador> guest___, fatti due shortcut a mano, a cui assegni gksu nautilus, e gksu gedit .
<guest___> krabador: synaptic usa pkexec e da quella finestra integrata con la shell a differenza di gksu, nella 14.04 usavo pkexec
<guest___> krabador: non voglio utilizzare gksu per una questione di integrazione con la shell
<krabador> semplicemenet pkexec se non configurato a dovere non usa x11
<guest___> krabador: ho creato i due files per nautilus e gedit in /usr/share/polkit1/actions/ e se digito pkexec nautilus nel terminale o con alt+f2 si apre la stessa finestra di synaptic, metto la password e nautilus viene aperto da root, ma con la shortcut non funziona
<krabador> puoi provare una soluzione piu' radicale settando le variabili $DISPLAY  $XAUTHORITY
<krabador> alias pkexec='pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY'
<krabador> e riprova con la shortcut, alla quale, hai messoil comando completo ?
<guest___> krabador: che file devo modificare?
<krabador> guest___, mandare quel comando da terminale .
<guest___> krabador: ma da terminale funziona
<krabador> guest___, ...
<guest___> krabador: se digito pkexec nautilus da terminale si apre la finestra che richiede la passord, ma con la shortcut no
<krabador> guest___, l'hai già detto
<krabador> e ti ho risposto , nell'accezione piu' generica possibile, per far usare a pexec x11
<krabador> guest___, per la "policykit way " ti serve nautilus-admin
<krabador> l'hai installato ?
<guest___> krabador: pkxec funziona perché ho creato la policy ho fatto le stesse che avevo nella 14.04 ma non funziona più
<krabador> guest___, per la "policykit way " ti serve nautilus-admin
<krabador> l'hai installato ?
<guest___> krabador: non serve nautilu-admin perché ci lanciavo anche gedit
<guest___> krabador: grazie lo stesso continua a cercare con google
<guest___> continuo
<krabador> hahahahaah
<krabador> non ce la faranno mai .
<Andremorph> Krabador finalmente chkdsk ha finito
<Andremorph> Ma niente anche riavviando non va
<galilea> buonasera ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04 e un tv monitor con uscita hdmi
<galilea> il problema è di tipo audio non sento nulla e neanche vedo le impostazioni hmi
<[x86]> ciao a tutti, x info su lubuntu va bene qui o c'è un canale dedicato? grazie
<krabador> info generiche , puoi entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<[x86]> ok grazie ciao
<[x86]> .
<urca> Krabathor вы должны научиться быть вежливым, грубый
<krabador> hahahahaha, urca , in bocca al lupo per tutto
<davide00> ho bisogno di una mano nel creare le partizioni... me ne serve una per SOLO il sistema operativo, e un altra con programmi e documenti...ho un ssd su cui è gia installato xubuntu. Come procedo?
<cristian_c> davide00: sul pc è presente solo xubuntu?
<davide00> si
<cristian_c> davide00: che sistema devi installare? Devi reinstallare xubuntu?
<davide00> preferirei di no... voglio solo ripartizionare perchè:
<davide00> 1avere una partizione dati è più sicuro
<davide00> 2 non so se ho sbagliato io o cosa ma se installo per esempio libreoffice nella stessa partizione poi non posso modificare le cartelle...
<f843d0> davide00: in che senso, modificare le cartelle?
<davide00> vorrei aggiungere un tema a libreoffice e non riesco ad aggiungerlo
<cristian_c> davide00: e allora perché ti serve una partizione di sistema, se non vuoi installare il sistema?
<davide00> no mi sono espresso male... in definitiva volgio una pertizione dati indipendente
<cristian_c> davide00: quindi te ne serve solo una in più
<davide00> si
<cristian_c> davide00: ma non capisco il nesso con il tema
<davide00> ehh... ora la cartella di libreooffice (dove dovrei aggiungere il file) si trova nella partizione dell SO e se provo ad aggiungere tale cartella il sistema "me la respinge"
<cristian_c> davide00: ,ma che cartella è?
<cristian_c> davide00: e come fai a sapere che va aggiunta proprio lì?
<davide00> ti linko il sito (funziona su windows) http://charliecnr.deviantart.com/art/Office-2013-theme-for-LibreOffice-512127527
<cristian_c>  /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/config/ and /usr/share/libreoffice/share/config/ (use a symlink)
<davide00> si sono quelle le cartelle... ma come provo a copiarci la cartella del tema una animazione me la respinge
<cristian_c> quindi, nella prima va copiato fisicamente
<cristian_c> nella seconda serve un link simbolico
<cristian_c> davide00: perché non usi i permessi adeguati
<cristian_c> davide00: fallo da riga di comando
<davide00> ehm... se riesci a darmi una dritta
<cristian_c> davide00: beh, non so cosa potrebbesserci dentro quello zip
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, visto che non è una richiesta di supporto ufficiale
<cristian_c> !chat | davide00
<ubot-it> davide00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide00> guarda io l'ho gia scaricato su windows e funziona benissimo
<davide00> ehm vabbe... riusciresti comunque a darmi una mano a creare le due partizioni che ti avevo chiesto in modo che quella dati poi hai questi permessi (o si possono dare solo da terminale?)
<cristian_c> davide00: avevi detto una sola partizione
<cristian_c> oppure è ritornata la seconda, come la peperinata? ;)
<davide00> si ma in tutto sono 2: una so e una dati...io devo creare quella dati...
<cristian_c> davide00: da live, resitringi quella si sistema, in gparted, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> *di sistema
<cristian_c> ma non ti aspettare alcun cambiamento nell'operazione di copia file all'interno della partizione di sistema
<davide00> ok ci ho gia provato però dato la mia poca esperienza non avrò azzeccato i vari tipi di partizioni primaria-logica, ext4-3-2, /home....
<cristian_c> davide00: sempre ext4, se non ci devi accedere da windows
<cristian_c> e avendo solo xubuntu, non ci devi accedere
<cristian_c> da windows
<cristian_c> davide00: e gparted non ti chiede il punto di mount
<davide00> ok la lascio primaria?
<cristian_c> davide00: beh, dipende da come sei messo
<davide00> in che senso?
<cristian_c> e di come hai partizionato in precedenza
<cristian_c> davide00: che se posti una schermata di gparted, male non fa
<davide00> non ho fatto nulla quindi direi che possa mettere primarie?
<davide00> per fare lo screen?
<cristian_c> davide00: quindi direi che puoi premere il tasto stamp sulla tua tastiera ;)
<davide00> dopo che l'ho caricata non capisco cosa devo fare...
<Mr_Pan> davide00, dove l'hai caricata ?
<davide00> quando mi dice scegli file, gliela faccio caricare, poi do salva ... poi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> !image | davide00
<ubot-it> davide00: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide00> http://prntscr.com/biu7qx
<cristian_c> davide00: hai già una partizione dati
<cristian_c> quindi, qual è il problema?
<davide00> si però non posso farci nulla.... nenache crearci una cartella dentro
<cristian_c> davide00: a riguardo ti è stato già risposto adeguatamente
<cristian_c> e in ogni caso, risollecito
<cristian_c> !chat | davide00
<ubot-it> davide00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> perché two is mei che uan
<davide00> scusa ma questo non riguarda una tema non ufficiale questo mi sembra un problema che potrebbero avere tutti quelli che non ne sanno nulla di linux
<cristian_c> davide00: il pacchetto l'hai scaricato da deviantart
<cristian_c> e questo è già un motivo sufficiente per spostarsi di là
<cristian_c> lasciando il canale qua libero per il supporto ufficiale
<davide00> ehh? ma ha una così brutta reputazione quel sito?
<cristian_c> davide00: nessuna discriminazione
<cristian_c> solo qui per software o temi, ecc..
<krabador> dadexix86, qui dentro si fornisce assistenza al sistema sui suoi componenti ufficiali, semplicemente. Se ci sono problemi con componenti esterni, #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> che non siano reperibili dai repository ufficiali, non si da supporto in questo canale
<krabador> davide00, ^
<davide00> ok quindi immagino che anche cancellando il tema io ormai sarei fuori ?
<cristian_c> davide00: non ti è stato detto questo
<cristian_c> semplicemente, per richieste del genere, puoi accomodarti nell'altro canale, non di suppor5o
<davide00> per adesso la mia richiesta è: creare una partizione dati funzionate
<cristian_c> davide00: la partizione non ha problemi, apparentemente
<cristian_c> e i motivi per cui non riesci a copiare quel file, ti sono stati già spiegati
<cristian_c> e sono state indicati metodi per farlo
<cristian_c> se hai altre domande, chiedi pure
<davide00> [url=http://i.imgur.com/BIgcD9U.png]
<davide00>   [img]http://imgur.com/BIgcD9Ul.png[/img]
<davide00> [url=http://i.imgur.com/BIgcD9U.png]
<davide00> [url=http://i.imgur.com/BIgcD9U.png]
<davide00>   [img]http://imgur.com/BIgcD9Ul.png[/img]
<davide00> http://prntscr.com/biuh2n non so se puo essere utile...
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> davide00: vale quanto detto prima
<davide00> cioè?
<cristian_c> davide00: per favore, spostati nell'altro canale, se hai altre domande in merito
<davide00> boh vabbe... me lo puoi riscrivere?
<krabador> !chat | dadexix86
<ubot-it> dadexix86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | davide00
<ubot-it> davide00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> davide00, ti basta solo un /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> che cosa c'è di non chiaro?
<krabador> è alla tua portata,fidati.
<cristian_c> oltre a quello che puoi rileggere nel log
<davide00> vabbe ok grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> davide00: grazie a te
<cristian_c> per aver seguito i vari consigli dati ;)
<chino00> salve, esiste per ubuntu un'alternativa a power plotter? http://www.devstudio.it/powerplotter.php
<krabador> chino00, prova qtiplot , veusz
<chino00> grazie, ma ho bisogno di un programma per la stampa da plotter su diversi formati di carta.
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-21
<Guest98611> salve raga, non posso cambiare lingua. check su ita, uncheck su ing, applico globalmente, ho anche riavviato, non mi fila, rimane in ing....
<Guest98611> aiuto?
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest98611> ExPBoy, ma sai leggere?
<ExPBoy> Guest98611, non hai detto che ubuntu usi che versione usi ecc ecc io so leggere ma tu non sau scrivere
<Guest98611> -_-
<Guest98611> quando non si dice è perchè è la default ultima lts...
<Guest98611> anche nel canale inglese è così...
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2574926
<ExPBoy> vale anche per l'ultima (che non è detto sia di default)
<Guest98611> ok
<Guest98611> già vista... nada
<davide00> ragazzi qualcuno mi potrebbe linkare il sito che si usa per mettere le foto?
<davide00> http://imgur.com/sQZkylP questa configurazione va bene se voglio fare una partzione so e una dati?
<krabador> davide00, si ,ma devi montare la root in /
<krabador> seleziona la root , clicca su modifica
<krabador> "usa come file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> punto di mount   /
<davide00> quindi sda1 che devo modificare?
<krabador> la home l'hai montata bene
<krabador> metti la spunta per la formattazione
<krabador> davide00, ti consiglierei, con 2 giga di ram
<krabador> di fare una partizione swap di almeno 2 gb
<krabador> davide00, se hai dati importanti in /dev/sda2 , per quella non mettere la spunta di formattazione
<davide00> non ho nulla in sda2... non ho fatto la swap perchè uso un ssd
<krabador> davide00, non è una questione di velocità in lettura del dispositivo
<krabador> ma di memoria di sistema
<davide00> ma non aumenta le scritture causando la degradazione dell ssd
<krabador> con 2gb, la swap va a servire, se poi hai paura delle famose scritture in ssd, è un'altro discorso
<krabador> davide00, questo non è il canale adatto, ma sulla tua ultima affermazione, le parentesi da fare sono migliaia
<davide00> asp quali sarebbero i vantaggi (oltre a una maggiore velocità?)
<krabador> pero', se ti senti piu' tranquillo, non fare swap in ssd.
<davide00> preferirei perchè questo ssd non dovrebbe morire su questo computer ma poi essere riutilizzato
<krabador> davide00, con 2gb di ram, non è una questione di vantaggi, ma di necessità. Allo stato attuale, 2gb con i kernel attuali , vanno via con il pane
<krabador> *come
<davide00> beh ok... allora facciamola
<davide00> ti mando l'immagine di com'è la situazione ora
<davide00> [url=http://i.imgur.com/LoOpPb6.png]
<davide00>   [img]http://imgur.com/LoOpPb6l.png[/img]
<davide00> [/url]
<davide00> credo siano tutte primarie
<davide00> è ok?
<davide00> vado avanti con l'installazione?
<davide00> in sda1 metto / o /boot?
<krabador> davide00, va tranquillo in base a come detto prima, la foto va bene.
<davide00> va bene avevo gia fatto partire l'installazione
<davide00> ok riavviato e funziona più o meno tutto
<davide00> si tutto a parte il software.... se cerco qualcosa carica all'infinito...
<and_> m
<and_> k
<and_> prova
<and_> a
<and_> b
<and_> c
<and_> d
<and_> e
<Innerina> Non riesco a far funzionare il microfono su Skype ed altrove...
<cristian_c> Innerina: dove altro hai provato?
<Innerina> Ho provato col registratore di sistema e non si sente il microfono, idem su Skype
<Innerina> L'audio nelle cuffie è rilevato correttamente!
<cristian_c> Innerina: quale ubuntu?
<Innerina> 15.10
<Innerina> Ubuntu Mate
<cristian_c> Innerina: da dove visualizzi le impostazioni audio?
<Innerina> PulseAudio
<cristian_c> Innerina: ah, fra qualche settimana scadrà il supporto alla 15.10
<Innerina> Grazie, infatti devo fare avanzamento da qui, pc fisso
<cristian_c> Innerina: puoi postare qualche schermata delle impostazioni audio?
<Innerina> Dove uppo le immagini???
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Innerina> Grazie
<Innerina> Quali tab t'interessano, ingresso ed uscita?
<cristian_c> sì, generalmente sì
<cristian_c> ma anche hardware
<cristian_c> cioè l'ultima tab
<Innerina> Ok, ci metterò un pò perché è lento
<Innerina> poca ram
<cristian_c> quanta?
<Innerina> credo circa 500 o meno
<cristian_c> ok
<Innerina> cristian_c: https://imgur.com/a/ZDfoo
<Innerina> Sulla scheda Ingresso ci sono cinque voci, e nessuna di esse funziona: Microfono 1 - Microfono 2 - Line In - Controllo Analogico e Video
<cristian_c> Innerina: se è un fisso
<cristian_c> dove si trova il microfono?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Innerina> é una cuffia con microfono, l'attacco è in basso dove ci sono le porte usb ma non so se funzionano ancora, è un pc ormai vecchio...
<cristian_c> allora
<Innerina> l'uscita audio sicuro funziona ma il microfono, come lo testo?
<cristian_c> Innerina: sul frontale?
<Innerina> Sì
<cristian_c> Innerina: se stacchi il microfono, nella scheda 'ingressi' #chessuccede?
<Innerina> Controllo
<Innerina> Non cambia nulla su PulseAudio
<cristian_c> Innerina: quindi resta 'microfono / microfono 1' anche a microfono staccato?
<Innerina> Esatto
<cristian_c> e con le cuffie su 'uscita'?
<Innerina> credo sia perché rileva 2 uscite potenziali per il microfono
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Innerina> Idem, non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> beh, non è jack sensibile
<Innerina> che vuol dire?
<Guest15095> salve raga, la mia tastiera non funzia random, e il puntatore del mouse appare solo dopo un po' dall'avvio.... aiuto?
<cristian_c> Innerina: che dovrebbe impostare una determinata voce automaticamente, appena colleghi il jack al connettore
<Innerina> Effettivamente... che posso fare?
<cristian_c> Innerina: intanto, manda arecord -l | pastebinit
<Innerina> OK
<cristian_c> Innerina: poi io farei una prova con arecord
<cristian_c> per registrare direttamente da terminale
<Innerina> arecord è il registratore di suoni?
<cristian_c> Innerina: poi manderei una schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> Innerina: da terminale
<cristian_c> come aplay per la riproduzione
<cristian_c> Guest15095: dopo un po' quando?
<Guest15095> cristian_c, dopo poco, se lo muovo posso cliccare su icone etc ma non lo vedo, poi appare
<Guest15095> ma mouse a parte è la tastiera che mi da fastidio
<Guest15095> beh?
<Guest15095> nessuno?
<Innerina> cristian_c: sono su alsamixer e non riesco a far funzionare F5 per la cattura audio
<Innerina> sto provando questa guida
<Innerina> http://giornaledisistema.blogspot.it/2011/07/ubuntu-microfono-interno-non-funziona.html
<Innerina> cristian_c:  https://imgur.com/9crDGLk Schermata di Alsamixer
<cristian_c> Guest15095:
<cristian_c> Guest15095: cos'ha la tastiera?
<cristian_c> Innerina: per favore, fai quanto richiesto
<Guest15095> non posso rinominare alcuni files su un hd esterno perchè non ci scrive, per il resto funziona
<cristian_c> piuttosto che cercare sul web guide non ufficiali
<cristian_c> Guest15095: e non capisco il nesso con la tastiera
<Innerina> cristian_c: non ho cmq fatto nulla, per il resto ti ho mandato lo screen
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma poi, perché f5?
<cristian_c> Guest15095: 'non funzia random'
<cristian_c> Guest15095: pupi spiegare esattamente #chessuccede?
<Guest15095> cristian_c, la tastiera non mi fa scrivere, scrivo e non appare nulla
<cristian_c> Guest15095: sicuro che sia un problema software?
<cristian_c> Guest15095: che pc è?
<Innerina> eh c'era scritto che passava a cattura audio
<Guest15095> è un prob Ibus o permessi solo che l'ho chownato e chmoddato ma non cambia...
<cristian_c> Innerina: non va bene il tasto 'tab'?
<cristian_c> Guest15095: e come fai a dire che è un problema ibus?
<Innerina> Provo
<Innerina> cristian_c: funziona il tab! Ho visto che da cattura è tutto off!
<pier> non trovo la iso da scaricare per ubuntu
<pier> grazie
<Innerina> Dovrei settare su on il mic?
<krabador> pier, guarda il topic
<krabador> pier, c'è il link per scaricarle tutte
<pier> grazie
<pier> buona serata grazie
<krabador> a te
<cristian_c> Innerina: secondo te?
<Innerina> Eh ma non so come si setta su on
<cristian_c> Innerina: tasto m
<Innerina> grazie
<Innerina> non va
<cristian_c> 'non va'
<cristian_c> !image | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> cristian_c: non va nel senso che digitando M non fa nulla...
<cristian_c> Innerina: perciò, posta una schermata
<Innerina> Sto caricandola...
<Innerina> cristian_c: https://imgur.com/i1uaj9s
<cristian_c> Innerina: questo controllo non va con gli m
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma usa pure la barra spaziatrice
<cristian_c> Innerina: e io non lo vedo su off
<cristian_c> dove l'hai visto su off?
<cristian_c> semmai il canale 'Mic' è disattivato
<cristian_c> o forse intendevi Capture?
<Innerina> Sono tutti su off tranne uno, in modalità Cattura...
<Innerina> Capture è l'unico che vede il guadagno
<Innerina> Se guardi bene lo screen vedi che si trova su Mic che ha in alto entrambi Off
<Innerina> Ho usato la barra spaziatrice ed ha tolto gli Off, quindi ora dovrebbe essere attivo, ma non vedo il controllo del volume, diciamo
<cristian_c> Innerina: posta tranquillamente aggiornamenti della schermata
<Innerina> Ok sono riuscita ad attivare il canale Mic, solo che da cattura non vede ancora niente, ora devo cenare, torno dopo
<pierluca> sono un novizio su ubuntu chi puo darmi una mano per installazione grazie !
<Innerina> cristian_c: rieccomi, ho fatto gli screen con le modifiche: https://imgur.com/a/SmNTF
<Innerina> Il primo è vista tutto (registrazione e cattura, che si vede in basso), il secondo è cattura, non vedo il relativo controllo, ma se adesso è attivo dovrebbe sentirsi...
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> Innerina: prova a record
<cristian_c> arecord
<cristian_c> Innerina: e manda arecord -l | pastebinit
<Innerina> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17665096/
<Innerina> Da Alsamixer dovrei abilitare anche Mic Booster e Mic Select?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Innerina: dovresti provare con uno dei 4
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma intanto nelle impostazioni skype rilevi il microfono?
<cristian_c> intendo opzioni->audio
<Innerina> Dovrei fare la prova della chiamata...
<Innerina> guardo
<Innerina> Come dovrebbe essere visto il microfono? Non ho capito...
<Innerina> Ma da PulseAudio, il livello d'ingresso si vede se ci parli dentro?
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma anche guardando nelle opzioni di skype
<cristian_c> Innerina: nel meter level di pavucontrol si dovrebbe vedere
<Innerina> Ecco, continua a non vedere nulla nel meter level
<Innerina> cristian_c: come provo con uno dei 4, che non ho capito cosa siano esattamente dal paste?
<cristian_c> Innerina: a mio avviso potresti pure disattivare lfe
<cristian_c> da alsamixer
<Innerina> cos'é lfe?
<cristian_c> è un canale specifico
<cristian_c> ma non ti serve in questo momento
<cristian_c> Innerina: comunque, da terminale:
<Innerina> dimmi
<cristian_c> Innerina: arecord -D plughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Innerina: arecord -D plughw:0,0 ~/prova.wav
<cristian_c> ora è corretto
<Innerina> cosa dovrebbe fare questa prova?
<cristian_c> il secondo comando attiva la registrazione
<Innerina> e poi?
<cristian_c> ctrl+c credo per interrompere
<cristian_c> salva su file
<Innerina> Cmq ho fatto una prova col registratore dei suoni, ma non riesco a cancellare la clip registrata...
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma comunque, non hai provato quanto indicato ora
<Innerina> sì, ora provo
<cristian_c> Innerina: se 0,0 non produce niente
<cristian_c> provi, nell'ordine
<cristian_c> Innerina: arecord -D plughw:0,1 ~/prova1.wav
<Innerina> arecord: main:722: errore aprendo l'audio: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata
<Innerina> Mi dà questo
<cristian_c> Innerina: arecord -D plughw:0,2 ~/prova2.wav
<cristian_c> Innerina: mmmmmm
<Innerina> strano perché teoricamente non c'é niente che occupa
<cristian_c> !paste | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Innerina> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17666240/
<Innerina> Sulle altre 2 prove mi dà questo output
<cristian_c> Registrazione in corso WAVE '/home/elisa/prova2.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Frequenza 8000 Hz, Mono arecord: set_params:1297: Impossibile installare i parametri hardware:
<Innerina> Eh..
<Innerina> sul primo occupato, su questi 2 quello
<Innerina> manca qualcosa???
<cristian_c> sembra impostato male
<cristian_c> ad 8 bit,e a quella frequenza di campionamento
<cristian_c> oppure è rott
<cristian_c> o
<Innerina> =/ strano, perché teoricamente su Windows va
<Innerina> non è che il contatto in uscita del microfono è rotto?
<Innerina> Quello del jack, dico
<cristian_c> Innerina: hai detto che su windows va
<Innerina> Teoricamente, l'ha provato una terza persona che dice che funziona, ma non l'ho testato io
<Innerina> e cmq su altro computer
<cristian_c> eh, no, su questo va fatta la prova
<Innerina> cristian_c: ma c'é la possibilità che il contatto del jack del microfono nel pc non funzioni più?
<cristian_c> Innerina: arecord -D plughw:0,3 ~/prova3.wav
<Innerina> Questo ha solo Ubuntu cmq
<cristian_c> Innerina: è possibile, ma dovresti confermarlo tu
<Innerina> nel paste che ti ho mandato c'é anche il tre
<Innerina> stesso output
<Innerina> ah no, ora provo
<Innerina> ma come verifico il jack?
<cristian_c> Innerina: no, nel paste c'è solo 0.1 e 0,2
<Innerina> ho visto ora infatti, scusaq
<Innerina> stesso output
<cristian_c> Innerina: il jack lo verifichi con altro sistema operativo o facendolo guardare a un tecnico
<Innerina> Va bene, ma da Ubuntu non si può verificare l'hw audio?
<Innerina> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17666949/
<cristian_c> Innerina: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-test-microphone-with-audio-linux-sound-architecture-alsa
<Innerina> Grazie, ora vado...
<cristian_c> Innerina: arecord -d 10 /tmp/test-mic.wav
<cristian_c> prova questo al volo
<cristian_c> 10 secondi a quanto vedo
<Innerina> Niente, suono nelle cuffie e niente più
<Innerina> non si sente
<Innerina> il mic
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma hai provato il file?
<cristian_c> in tmp
<Innerina> tmp dove?
<cristian_c> Innerina: perché quando registri, mica devi sentire :d
<Innerina> vero
<cristian_c> Innerina: pensavi di registrare e sentire mentre registravi? :D
<cristian_c> Innerina: esattamente in /tmp/test-mic.wav
<Innerina> Grazie, non si sente nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi file vuoto
<Innerina> eh
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> difficile capire se sia guasto
<Innerina> Infatti
<cristian_c> tutto è possibile
<Innerina> vedrò da altro pc, ora è tardi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> notte, Innerina
<Innerina> Grazie di tutto, notte!
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-22
<nico001> Buongiorno
<krabador> !ciao | nico001
<ubot-it> nico001: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nico001> Grazie, sono nuovo nella comunità ubuntu e linux in generale, vengo da windows.. sto provando ad installare ubuntu 16 ma sto avendo problemi.. posso chiedere qui?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> che succede ?
<nico001> dunque per prova ho installato ubuntu 16 su una macchina virtuale e gira tutto bene.. però mettendo la iso su chiave usb con il programma unetbootin non mi viene visto l'OS in fase di boot
<nico001> la penna usb sì, mettendo in modalità legacy la vede, ma mi da errore dicendo che non trova sistemi operativi..
<krabador> allora nico001
<krabador> scarica rufus, in window
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, e rifalla con questo software
<nico001> fat 32 o ntfs è uguale no?
<krabador> no
<krabador> vai di fat32
<nico001> hm ok, ho comunque già provato sia in fat32 che in ntfs.. proverò anche come mi hai detto con rufus
<krabador> ubuntu 16.04 supporta uefi, nel momento in cui la pendrive è fatta correttamente , viene vista anche in modalità uefi
<krabador> nico001, unetbootin non è indicato
<krabador> semplicemente .
<nico001> ah ok perfetto, grazie :) questa sera provo anche così perchè tra poco devo andare a lavorare e non vorrei mollare il pc mentre installa
<nico001> molto gentile comunque grazie
<krabador> figurati
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa riguardante ubuntu, torna pure qui
<nico001> ah solo una cosa.. prima di uscire così mi porto avanti ;) in rufus "schema partizione e sistema destinazione", se metto MBR per BIOS e UEFI è ok?
<nico001> se no c'è mbr per uefi o gpt per uefi.. sta cosa dello schema di partizionamento l'ho sempre capita poco
<krabador>  MBR per BIOS e UEFI
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<nico001> perfetto grazie mille! buona giornata :)
<krabador> ciao, buon lavoro
<krabador> nico001, puoi dare un'occhiata anche qui http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<akon> salve avrei un problema con ubuntu 16.04, avviando l'installazione il sistema parte normalmente, faccio l'installazione e quando avvia il sistema ormai installato visualizzo una schermata con puntini di tutti i colori (come quella della tv quando non si vede un canale per intenderci) avete qualche soluzione?
<akon> lo stesso problema lo riscontro cambiando distro
<yolpe> ciao, scusate la bassezza della domanda ma....
<yolpe> che comando devo dare per vedere se sto usando il file sistem su sda o quello su sdb1
<yolpe> da terminale intendo....
<gigirock> yolpe, intendi dire da dove hai fatto il boot ?
<yolpe> si esatto
<yolpe> se sta girando il lubuntu su sda o quello su sdb
<yolpe> xkè ho tentato di copiare la partizione intera e vorrei si avviasse funzionante da sda
<yolpe> (copiato con  stringa dd " dopo dato update grub
<yolpe> anzi scusa,
<yolpe> il boot dev'essere su sda, ma nn so se ho avviato il sistema su sda o quello su sdb
<yolpe> gigirock
<gigirock> yolpe, se scrivi mount vedi quale partizione e' stata montata per / (root)
<yolpe> tnx
<yolpe> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<yolpe> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<yolpe> none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
<yolpe> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<yolpe> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<yolpe> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<gigirock>  mount | grep "on / " yolpe prova a scrivere cosi ....................
<gigirock>  mount | grep "on / " yolpe prova a scrivere cosi ....................
<gigirock> yolpe, se 'pasti' troppo linee il sistema ti sbatte fuori....
<gigirock> !paste yolpe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste yolpe'
<gigirock> !paste | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yolpe> scusate, me n'ero dimenticato :)
<gigirock> !pastebinit | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yolpe> cmq funzia sdb1
<gigirock> k
<yolpe> mentre vorrei tentare di dare il boot d'avvio al sistema su sda
<yolpe> potete aiutarmi a farlo?
<yolpe> meccan0@meccan0:~$ mount | grep "on / "
<yolpe> meccan0@meccan0:~$
<gigirock> yolpe, ma sda e sdb sono 2 dischi fisicamente diversi ?
<yolpe> esatto
<yolpe> voglio eliminare sdb ke è da 15GB ma mantenere il sistema
<gigirock> yolpe, sda e' un disco hardware e sdb e' un altro disco hardware ?
<yolpe> si
<yolpe> | pastebinit -b 17698126
<gigirock> allora basta che inverti i cavetti sata
<yolpe> ???
<yolpe> sono sullo stesso cavo
<yolpe> su 2 prese diverse dello stessa piattina
<gigirock> yolpe, allora sono dischi ide ?
<yolpe> si
<yolpe> sono hard disk ..... coliti.... vecchi
<yolpe> scusa ma nn ho dimistichezza con le sigle
<yolpe> mmm... sto notando ora guardando g parted,
<yolpe> nn sembra essersi copiata la partizione....
<gigirock_> yolpe potresti allora cmq invertire i connettori ....
<yolpe> meccan0@meccan0:~$ dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda1 bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror
<yolpe> meccan0@meccan0:~$ dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda1 bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror
<yolpe> voglio eliminare sdb x sostituirlo con uno piu' grande....
<gigirock_> yolpe, tu dovresti avere installato il grub su un solo disco..... quindi dobbiamo capire quale e' il disco con il grub
<yolpe> nn sembra essersi copiata la partizione....
<yolpe> il grub è sul disco sdb ke voglio eliminare
<gigirock_> yolpe,  se vuoi clonare i dischi usa clonezilla............
<gigirock_> yolpe, cosi' come hai fatto hai copiato una partizione ma il mbr e grub chissa dove e' finito
<yolpe> ok, ma devo nn sovrascrivere il bootloader ke si trova in sda
<akis24> prima hai detto che si trova su sdb deciditi
<yolpe> dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda1 bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror
<gigirock_> yolpe, ma e' + comodo e anche standard avere tuttto sullo stesso disco fisico
<yolpe> avevo fatto cosi
<yolpe> infatti solo che ora mi trovo il grub buono e configurato su sdb1
<yolpe> disco troppo piccolo e che voglio eliminare
<yolpe> mentre il bootloader mi sa ke si trova su sda... credo... al 90%
<yolpe> come controllo?
<gigirock_> yolpe, devi installare il grub sul disco 'buono' e toglierlo da quello 'vecchio e piccolo' ma ti ripeto con ide non e' detto che il sistema booti da dove vogliamo noi
<yolpe> ok, sto tentando di copiare interamente la partizione col grub, è un tentativo per via che configurare  lubuntu 14 con i miei hardware decisamente antichi nn è stato per niente facile
<yolpe> ora sto scaricando clonezilla
<yolpe> xkè col comando dd mi sembra di non aver ottenuto nulla
<akis24> yolpe: se devi clonare il disco la sintassi corretta è questa  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror  ossia senza specificare partizioni  e in questo modo clona tutto compreso mbr quindi compreso bootloader da un disco all'altro
<yolpe> come controllo su che disco si trova il bootloader?
<akis24> yolpe: quando hai installato come avviavi ?
<yolpe> inizialmente, appena istallato questo grub, avevo altre partizioni su sda, con altri grub, quindi all'avvio mi chiedeva se volevo utilizzare i grub in sda oppure quiello che sto usando ora e si trova in sdb1
<yolpe> quelli in sda ora nn esistono più
<yolpe> e nemmeno me li propone al boot
<yolpe> ora sto tentando di sare clonezilla per copiare sdb1 su sda1
<akis24> yolpe: se avevi grub in sdb clonando come detto prima avrai il grub sul disco sda ovvio
<yolpe> ma, anche se mi trovo nella schermata " modo : part to remote part "
<akis24> yolpe: tenedo presente che su sdb doveva essere sempre su mbr ovviamente
<akis24> yolpe: comunque entra in chat visto che non è argomenta del canale di supporto
<akis24> !chat | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yolpe> credo che in realtà ho tentato di clonare, ma nn ha funzionato nulla col comando dd
<yolpe> ok
<yolpe> !chat | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe, please see my private message
<akis24> yolpe: niente pvt entra in chat li si parla liberamente
<yolpe> come faccio?
<puma> ciao a tutti
<puma> mi chiedevo se esiste un programma server di posta che supporti il mapi
<mike00> puma !chat
<mike00> !chat | puma
<ubot-it> puma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pumetto> ciao a tutti. Sto' cercando um programma server che mi consenta di utilizzare il protocollo mapi
<pumetto> qualcuno sa qualcosa?
<nico001> buonasera
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | nico001
<ubot-it> nico001: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> niente partita?
<nico001> nah, tanto siamo già passati ;) sto provando ad installare sto ubuntu ma non mi riesce
<nico001> speravo che qualcuno mi tirasse fuori dal cilindro una soluzione eheh
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | nico001
<ubot-it> nico001: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nico001> uh grazie, ora leggo
<Mr_Pan> ok
<nico001> più o meno avevo già letto tutto.. adesso provo ad aggiungere un paio di accorgimenti che mi erano sfuggiti e ritento l'installazione.. altrimenti tornerò qui ahahah grazie comunque per l'aiuto :)
<nico001> niente da fare, secondo me ho dei problemi più radicati di quelli solitamente noti
<nico001> in virtual machine parte senza problemi per dire, poi quando invece devo installare da usb puff non va. la usb me la vede, sia in legacy sia in UEFI, ma si blocca l'installazione ancor prima che parta
<Mr_Pan> nico001, hai disattivato UEFI dal Bios ?
<nico001> in legacy mi viene la schermata viola con lo stemma dell'omino in basso per qualche secondo, poi schermo nero e ciao.. in uefi mi compare il menu di scelta, scelgo "try ubuntu without installing" o anche "installa" ma lo schermo mi diventa nero e si pianta lì
<nico001> ho provato sia con uefi sia con legacy :(
<Mr_Pan> nico001, come hai creato la usb ?   hai controllato che la ISO non sia corrotta  ?
<Mr_Pan> nico001,  sei da windows ora ?
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | nico
<ubot-it> nico: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nico001> sìsì rufus ho usato, dietro consiglio di un altro utente qui della chat
<nico001> sono da windows ora comunque
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> hai controllato la bontà del file ISO ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5 | nico001
<ubot-it> nico001: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<nico001> ecco già sta cosa mi è nuova.. dammi qualche minuto che leggo per cortesia :)
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> nico001, nel caso il controllo non andasse a buon fine ... scarica di nuovo il file ISO
<nico001> ok grazie
<nico001> :)
<nico001> mi dice che i codici delle iso sono identici quindi stando alla guida è a posto mi pare di aver captio, sbaglio?
<Mr_Pan> nico001, la iso si ...se i codici corrispondono la iso è  ok
<nico001> non so se potrebbe essere un problema del BIOS, quindi ora sto preparando il pc per l'aggiornamento del bios
<nico001> non so se possa* (manco più l'italiano riesco a parlare)
<aabert> sera
<aabert> se qualcuno dei presenti è anche su il chan debian, dia 1 occhio per favore
<nico001> rieccomi
<nico001> volevo solo comunicare agli utenti che mi hanno prestato aiuto che ho risolto il problema
<Mr_Pan> nico001, cosa hai fatto ?
<Mr_Pan> aabert, ?!
<nico001> dovevo aggiornare il BIOS.. sono stato tonno a non pensarci prima, grazie comunque dell'aiuto e del tempo dedicatomi. auguro una buona serata a tutti quanti!
<aabert> Mr_Pan: ??
<nico001> ora parte, ho fatto un giro di prova senza installare
<Mr_Pan> nico001, ciao e torna pure qua se dovessi avere problemi
<Mr_Pan> aabert, >>>
<Mr_Pan> [22:28:50] <aabert> se qualcuno dei presenti è anche su il chan debian, dia 1 occhio per favore
<aabert> ho chiesto aiuto su debian, ma passando spesso su questi chan so che è + movimentato qui..e molti stanno su entrambi i canali :)
<nico001> grazie ancora, ciao :)
<Mr_Pan> aabert, magari descrivi qui il problema ....
<Mr_Pan> aabert, soprattutto ti serve supporto per debian o ubuntu  ?
<aabert> Mr_Pan: per debian :)
<Mr_Pan> aabert, risposta sbagliata
<aabert> ehehehe Mr_Pan lo so, ho scritto dilà apposta
<aabert> è mai capitato a qualcuno di vedersi sparire il cursore del mouse, dopo aver bloccato lo schermo del pc?
<Mr_Pan> aabert, per favore non inquinare ulteriormente il log di questo canale ufficiale di supporto
<aabert> ok scusa Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> aabert, è un bug della 16.04 ... per ora unica soluzione crtrl alt f1  e poi ctrl alt f7
<aabert> GRANDE!
<aabert> funziona anche su debian (testing)
<aabert> ho scritto come risolvere anche dilà. cosi rimane loggato anche li. grazie ancora!
<l3h4> Sera, dovrei aggiornare il sistem al 16.04, se lo faccio dagli aggiornamenti potrebbero subentrare problemi?
<nico001> Ciao, sono di nuovo io eheh qualcuno saprebbe mica dirmi come mai dopo che finisce l'installazione di ubuntu, al riavvio mi dice no bootable device con l'immagine di una lente di ingrandimento sopra ad un hard disk?
<l3h4> Hai mica una configurazione intel ?
<Mr_Pan> nico001, hai lasciato usb come periferica di avvio  ?
<nico001> Sì ho una configurazione Intel e no, la prima scelta di boot è l'hdd
<Mr_Pan> nico hai riattivato uefi  ?
<Mr_Pan> nico001, sei certo di avere selezionato la periferica corretta per l'installazione ?
<nico001> Ho provato sia uefi sia legacy..ora sto scrivendo dal cellulare nel mentre sto reinstallando ubuntu
<krabador> nico001, fa caso a dove finisce il bootloader
<krabador> nella procedura di installazione
<nico001> Dunque vediamo ha finito
<nico001> Mi dice please remove the installazione medium, then press enter.. quindi tolgo usb e do invio
<krabador> nico001, se non parte , carica la pendrive con "try ubuntu ... " e connettiti qui da li
<nico001> Ohhh c'è l'ho fatta è partito
<krabador> buon sistema, allora.
<nico001> Comunque ragazzi siete il meglio davvero, gentilissimi
<nico001> Buona serata :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-23
<big> ciao mi serve un info un amico mi a consigliato linux e o deciso di cambiare mi a detto di scaricare linux piuma della comunita ma sinceramente non lo riesco a trovare
<big> mi potete dire dove lo trovo ........e in italiano................ e veramente come dice il mio amico che non ci sono virus
<big> io uso windows 7 ma sempre problemi virus ecc ecc
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<big> mi potete aiutare grazie
<ExPBoy> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<big> ok
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<big> e come dicono che con linux non esistono virus che e veloce
<ExPBoy> big, virus no veloce dipende dal tuo pc
<ExPBoy> e prima di installare provalo da live
<ExPBoy> se ti piace lo nstalli altrimenti....
<nico001> Buondì, oggi vi chiedo assistenza per problemi di dirver mio malgrado.. non riesco a capire come installare i driver richiesti per poter usare la scheda wifi :l al momento sono connesso con cavo
<nico001> Mi disconnetto, tento qualche aggiornamento e di seguire la wiki.. se serve torno più tardi, grazie comunque :)
<nico001> Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come fare per individuare che modello di scheda wifi ho? perchè ho un portatile, ma non mi ricordo che scheda monta e dovrei cercare i driver appropriati
<Mr_Pan> nico001, da terminale   sudo lspci | grep Network    vedi se trovi qualcosa
<ExPBoy> o anche sudo lshw -C network
<ExPBoy> se ti compare qualcosa magari copia su paste
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nico001> ok grazie adesso ci provo
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> con calma ne
<nico001> eh sto leggendo 1000 mila cose è la prima volta che uso un os che non sia windows eheh
<nico001> allora per sudo lspci | grep Network mi restituisce Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<ExPBoy> bene la scheda la trova
<ExPBoy> nico001, ora mi dici perchè vuoi installare i driver?
<nico001> per usare il wifi, nella mia stanza il cavo non ci arriva.. al momento sono in sala
<ExPBoy> si ma non serve sono già nel kernel
<nico001> eh come posso fare per farli fungere però? ç_ç
<ExPBoy> basta che configuri la rete con chiave ecc ecc
<ExPBoy> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<nico001> 2 minuti che leggo, grazie :)
<ExPBoy> no devo andare
<ExPBoy> magari chiedi ad altri
<nico001> ma certo
<nico001> grazie per l'aiuto
<nico001> però con iwconfig mi dice no wireless extensions
<gigirock> nico001, scrivi nel terminale rfkill
<nico001> fatto, ti serve sapere che mi restituisce?
<gigirock> beh vedi se lo switch lo sta spegnendo.....
<gigirock> nico001, devo andare scrivi qui che qualcuno ti risponde
<nico001> Qualcuno sa per favore dirmi come mai dando il comando lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 non mi viene data alcun messaggio di risposta?
<Mr_Pan>  nico001 evidentemente non c'è nessun risultato al comando grep ....
<nico001> hmm sto diventando matto ahahah
<nico001> è un'ora che leggo wiki e manuali ma ancora il wifi non funge
<caveat> nico001:    lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<nico001> non mi da risposta al lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<Mr_Pan> nico abbiamo appurato che la scheda wifi viene vista correttamente ...
<ExPBoy> nico001, se non metti i parametri del wifi non andrà mai
<ExPBoy> è la stessa menata che in windows
<Mr_Pan> nico001, devi ocnfigurare la connesisone wifi con network-manager ad esempio ..... devi inserire il nome della rete ... eventuale password .,... come in windows
<ExPBoy> eh
<nico001> ma scusate, in windows avevo l'elenco di reti wifi a cui potevo decidere di connettermi, qui non dovrei vedere in alto a destra le possibili reti wifi?
<caveat> nico001: iwlist
<Mr_Pan> in alto a destra dovresti aver el'icona del collegamento di rete (visto che sei con il cavo due frecce) cliccaci su vedi se wifi è abilitato in quel caso vedrai la lista dell ereti disponibili
<nico001> ho le due frecce sì, ma se clicco non ci sono wifi..
<Mr_Pan> nico001, manda uno screenshoot del tuo desktop per favore incolla il link di pastebin ..
<Mr_Pan> !pastebin | nico001
<ubot-it> nico001: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<caveat> nico001: sudo ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<nico001> devi solo dirmi come screennare qua perchè è due giorni che uso ubuntu ;)
<Mr_Pan> nico001, premi il tasto Stamp ...
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<ExPBoy> :)
<caveat> nico001: sudo iwlist scan
<nico001> file:///home/nico/Scrivania/Schermata%20del%202016-06-23%2013-19-53.png  ?
<Mr_Pan> nico001, il file è sul tuo pc lo devi caricare su un servizio on line
<Mr_Pan> !image | nico001
<ubot-it> nico001: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> poi incolla qui il link ...
<nico001> http://prntscr.com/bjywd5
<Mr_Pan> nico001, peerfetto in alto a destra le due frecce ... quello è il gestore delle connessioni ...
<nico001> in alto ho le due frecce ma se eci clicco vedo solo rete ethernet, il wifi non c'è proprio
<Mr_Pan> scorri l'elenco in fondo ci dovrebbe essere la voce Abilita wifi
<Mr_Pan> ci deve essere la spunta vicino
<krabador> nico001, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , con pc collegato alla lan cablata
<krabador> nico001, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> nico001, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<nico001> rete ethernet, connessione via cavo1, disconnetti, connessione vpn, abilita funzionalità di rete, informazioni connessione, modfica connessione.. queste sono le opzioni che vedo
<nico001> ora faccio krabador
<krabador> nico001, manda il primo ed il terzo
<krabador> il terzo produrrà un link, incollalo qui.
<Mr_Pan> [11:53:48] <nico001> allora per sudo lspci | grep Network mi restituisce Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<nico001> file:///home/nico/Scrivania/Schermata%20del%202016-06-23%2013-19-53.png mi ha dato questo link
<krabador> no nico
<krabador> ti da un url
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741056/
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741056/
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741056/
<nico001> ops scusate
<krabador> nico001, rfkill list | pastebinit
<MrWhite> salve gente volevo sapere una volta installata ubuntu come faccio ad avere il plugin di google hangout per fare videochat , con Ubuntu Mate ultima versione di Ubuntu mi install dall pagina google plugin ma poi quando cerca di aggiornare i plugin mi dice connessione internet non riuscita sapete dirmi ?
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741132/
<MrWhite> sapete dirmi come mai?
<gigirock> De che ?
<MrWhite> Ripeto con Ubuntu Mate quando scarico il plugin di Hangout per fare videochat con Google Plus da qui' https://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangoutplugin?hl=it
<MrWhite> va tutto liscio l'auto install pero' poi quando cerca di aggiornarli mi dice connessione internet non riuscita come mai?
<krabador> nico001, iwconfig | pastebinit
<MrWhite> che mi serve assolutamente questo plugin per fare videochat con Google Plus
<nico001> non me lo fa fare krabador, mi dice si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto
<nico001> enp2s0    no wireless extensions.
<nico001> enp2s0    no wireless extensions.
<nico001> lo        no wireless extensions.
<nico001> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<nico001> scusa ma se no non potevi vederlo
<gigirock> MrWhite: plugin de che ?
<MrWhite> di google plus hangout
<MrWhite> https://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangoutplugin?hl=it
<MrWhite> questi
<caveat> nico001: iwconfig 2>&1 | pastebinit     (anche se ormai non e` piu` necessario comunque)
<krabador> nico001, dmesg | grep ath10k | pastebinit
<krabador> caveat, per favore.
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741350/
<gigirock> MrWhite: si ok ma il plugin per quale programma è ? Chrome Firefox
<MrWhite> Chrome
<krabador> nico001, ok manca il firmware
<nico001> devo piangere? :(
<MrWhite> mi scarico la deb poi installa da auto install che non so ' fare nulla con linux ancora
<gigirock> MrWhite: hai ubuntu 32 bit ?
<MrWhite> ma poi mi dice c'e un aggiornamento quando cerca di farlo dice non riusciuto per connessione Ubuntu Mate sessantaquatuatro bit
<krabador> nico001, no, si deve installare a mano
<nico001> c'è una guida o un doc dove posso imparare a farlo per favore?
<caveat> krabador: io vorrei sanare una curiosita con nico001 a riguardo, posso?
<MrWhite> ho la versione sessantaquattro bit gigirock
<gigirock> MrWhite: ok
<MrWhite> sai perche' da' questo problema?
<caveat> nico001: ti va di provare?
<nico001> caveat non ho capito cosa..
<caveat> nico001: ip link | pastebinit
<krabador> nico001, lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net | pastebinit
<krabador> caveat, per favore, vol.2
<nico001> spe, prima seguo krabador che mi sta aiutando..
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741459/
<MrWhite> dici che e' un problema di Ubuntu Mate gigirock ?
<gigirock> MrWhite: ok ma tu scarichi il plugin dal sito ubuntu o dal sito di Google ?
<MrWhite> google
<MrWhite> su ubuntu non c'e
<krabador> nico001, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> nico001, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<gigirock> MrWhite: dal terminale sudo apt install google-talk-plugin
<MrWhite> quindi dici che gia' c'e tutto su Ubuntu non serve prenderla dal sito di Google?
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741542/
<nico001> il secondo non mi da nulla, ma mi è spuntata una finestra che dice ci sono aggiornamenti
<nico001> ecco il secondo http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741604/
<gigirock> MrWhite: sì oppure usa il web store di chrome
<MrWhite> ma con questo plugin che dici te' e' uguale a quello di Google intendo dire ti da' la videochat?
<krabador> nico001, riavvia e torna qui
<nico001> ok eseguo, grazie
<gigirock> MrWhite: penso di sì prova è gratis
<MrWhite> ok grazie mi serviva un altra cosa una gui che mi dice che il sistema e' aggiornato come su linux mint
<MrWhite> la avete?
<krabador> gigirock, controlla in tasca
<gigirock> No siamo senza in magazzino se vuole la posso ordinare
<nico001> ho riavviato.. in fase di boot ho visto della roba tipo "failed to" qualcosa "firmware" :/
<gigirock> MrWhite: è il contrario il sistema ti avvisa che ci sono aggiornamenti
<krabador> nico001, adesso fa molta attenzione
<MrWhite> a capisco io ho messo ogni giorni e tutti dui avvisa immediatamente
<krabador> nico001, copia ed incolla correttamente i comandi che sto per darti
<nico001> ok
<MrWhite> cmq una volta Installata Ubuntu non mi serve aggiungere altro nelle repository vero?
<krabador> nico001, sudo apt-get install git | pastebinit
<krabador> MrWhite, che cosa vorresti aggiungere, nei repository?
<gigirock> No MrWhite a meno che tu non debba usare particolari applicativi
<MrWhite> perfetto per ora ho aggiuto solo ice tea plugin anche se uso solo chrome e flash
<MrWhite> va bene?
<krabador> MrWhite, ce lo devi dire tu, in base a cosa significa "aggiungere altro nelle repository"
<gigirock> Si sì va bene
<MrWhite> ok grazie che voglio capire bene cosa serve e cosa no
<krabador> MrWhite, scusami, ma cosa intendi per "aggiungere altro nelle repository" ?
<MrWhite> che ne pensate di Linux Mint ? dicono che e' stato hackerato e  che non e' molto sicuro come fork di Ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | Mr_Pan
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Mr_Pan, sorry
<krabador> !chat | MrWhite
<ubot-it> MrWhite: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MrWhite> non so' una volta su Ubuntu dovevi aggiugere una sacco di cosa
<MrWhite> cose*
<krabador> MrWhite, rispondi alla domanda
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17741833/
<krabador> MrWhite, dal punto di vista tecnico
<MrWhite> ho risposto una volta tipo dovevi aggiungere repository etc
<MrWhite> ora forse e' cambiato
<krabador> MrWhite, no, per roba fuori da repository ufficiali, esistono sempre i ppa
<krabador> e non è cambiato che causino problemi
<krabador> nico001, git clone https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware.git
<krabador> nico001, sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377
<nico001> l'url devo includerlo nel copia incolla?
<krabador> nico001, sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0
<krabador> nico001, ti ho chiesto di copiare ed incollare cio' che ti sto inviando
<krabador> nico001, devo venire a farlo li' da te ?
<krabador> nico001, copiare, incollare, ed inviare
<nico001> copiato e incollato
<krabador> nico001, cd ath10k-firmware/QCA9377/hw1.0
<krabador> nico001, sudo cp *  /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0
<krabador> nico001, cd /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0
<krabador> nico001, sudo mv firmware-5.bin_WLAN.TF.1.0-00267-1  firmware-5.bin
<nico001> sì
<krabador> hai finito ?
<nico001> finito
<krabador> nico001, ls -la /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0 | pastebinit
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17742136/
<krabador> bene nico001 ,riavvia, e torna qui
<nico001> ok ci sono, vedo le wifi ora..
<nico001> devo fare altro?
<krabador> beh, no, connetterti :D
<nico001> perfetto, ti ringrazio molto per l'aiuto e per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<nico001> posso solo chiederti se questi passaggi li hai presi da qualche guida o se li hai fatti tu? perchè mi piacerebbe andare a leggere se ci fosse una guida
<nico001> per capire che ho fatto più di preciso
<krabador> nico001, hai scaricato il firmware, creato le cartelle della sua installazione , messo opportunamente li dentro , e adesso lo stai usando
<ricbiage> buona sera a chi è collegato avrei bisogno di una mano ad installare ubuntu . Oggi ho preso NUC intel ho acceso e inserito una copia di ububtu su una usb mi si apre il bios e che mi chiedere di spingere una key faccio invio e cosi a ripetere all'infinito che devo fare?
<cristian_c> ricbiage: come hai creato la usb?
<ricbiage> nel senso mi sono scaricato il sistema su una chiavetta usb e l'ho inserita sul nuc sperando che il bios la rilevasse....
<cristian_c> ricbiage: e come l'hai inserito?
<krabador> ricbiage, puoi segnalare la sigla completa del nuc in questione?
<ricbiage> in una porta usb del nuc
<cristian_c> no, il sistema
<ricbiage> il sistema è l'ultima versione di ubuntu e il nuc intel mini pc kitNUC5CPYH
<cristian_c> ricbiage: ripeto: come hai inserito il sistema sulla usb?
<ricbiage> l'ho scaricata dal sito con un'altro pc e copiato senza aprirlo sulla pennetta
<cristian_c> !usbwin | ricbiage
<ubot-it> ricbiage: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ricbiage> il Nuc è un mini pc senza sistema operativo lo devi inserire tu
<cristian_c> ricbiage: 'l'ho scaricata dalvsito con un altro pc'
<cristian_c> e non va bene quello?
<krabador> ricbiage, se hai win, come sistema per fare la pendrive, scarica rufus, formatta la pendrive e falla con quell o
<ricbiage> il bios dice Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press key
<krabador> ricbiage, ^
<cristian_c> ricbiage: semplicemente, hai sbagliato candeggio
<ricbiage> che vuol dire con sistema per fare la pendrive che sistema è
<cristian_c> !usbwin | ricbiage
<ubot-it> ricbiage: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ricbiage> ok grazie
<ricbiage> quindi la procedura è vado su rufus lo installo su windows l'immagine iso la prende dal precedente download che ho fatto di ubuntu ?
<ricbiage> anche se non l'ho installato
<ricbiage> ubuntu
<cristian_c> ricbiage: sì
<cristian_c> per creare la usb avviabile, in modo che venga riconosciuta correttamente dal nuc
<ricbiage> ok quindi poi inserisco una volta fatto tutto la pen sul nuovo minipc nuc?
<cristian_c> ricbiage: sì
<cristian_c> l'errore era nel come l'avevi preparata
<krabador> ricbiage, una volta fatta CORRETTAMENTE la pendrive, la provi nel nuc, segnala se hai problemi
<ricbiage> e poi che succede andrà ad installarsi il sistema  in auto dal bios
<krabador> possono essere necessari dei parametri.
<krabador> ricbiage, no
<krabador> !installazione | ricbiage
<ubot-it> ricbiage: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> qui vedi che succede.
<ricbiage> cavolo ok grazie tanto siete stati molto gentili ora procedo e vediamo che c succederà ciao atutti
<krabador> ciao
<cristian_c> ricbiage: ma è consigliato, provare ubuntu in modalità live
<cristian_c> per capire se è #tuttapposto
<pippo> buona sera mi date il link dove scaricare piuma linux in italiano x 64
<krabador> pippo, quarda il topic del canale
<mikeit> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | mike67
<ubot-it> mike67: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mikeit> krabador, ciao volevo chiederti una precisazione
<krabador> chiedi
<mikeit> krabador, l'altro giorno per mia ignoranza stavo provando un client irc su android e..
<mikeit> provavo
<mikeit> stafo facendo test sul colore dei font
<mikeit> e dopo che mi hanno detto "ma sul canale li fai?"
<mikeit> o detto a davvero?
<mikeit> e mi hanno bannato "ma è possibile una cosa del genere?"
<mikeit> krabador, ripeto ignoranza mia
<mikeit> krabador, ma non mi hanno dato neanche la possibilita di chiedere scusa
<mikeit> ora credo che mi habbiano sbannato perchè sono riusciuto a loggarmi con per mikeit
<mikeit> spero
<mikeit> volevo solamente conferma se posso entrare nel canale o sono ormai un indesiderato
<mikeit> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> mikeit: qual è l'altro nick che ti è stato bannato?
<mikeit> cristian_c, mikeit
<mikeit> cristian_c, è per questo che chiedevo
<mikeit> cristian_c, forse è perchè ero sullo smartphone? mi sembra srano.. o sono stato sbannato?
<cristian_c> mikeit: ma non stai scrivendo con mikeit adesso?
<mikeit> cristian_c, è appunto chiedevo se sono stato sbannato
<cristian_c> mikeit: se stai scrivendo, non sei bannato
<cristian_c> parliamo dello stesso nick
<mikeit> cristian_c, si ma è una decina di giorni che non riesco a loggarmi con mikeit pero oggi e la prima volta che riprovo con il PC e sono riuscito
<cristian_c> mikeit: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, se hai problemi tecnici in mmerito a ubuntu esprimili
<cristian_c> il oroblema del login mi pare sia risolto, invece
<mikeit> cristian_c, comunque meglio cosi e scusate ancora per l'inconveniente....;
<mikeit> cristian_c, certo certo scusa
<cristian_c> mikeit: di niente
<krabador> mikeit, prove varie da client, sono spam, che possono dar fastidio, prove varie di client, si possono fare aprendo un nuovo canale, o al massimo chiedendo , nel canale chat, ai presenti se ci sono problemi , facendo presente che si sta provando un client
<mikeit> krabador, io scrivevo prova colore
<krabador> d'accordo, è per illustrarti la politica.
<tnozyrox>  
<nico001> 'sera, oggi sono riuscito con il vostro aiuto a far funzionare il wifi, però purtroppo non funziona come dovrebbe.. in confronto a come funzionava prima con windows è veramente lentissimo.. mi pare di aver letto che potrebbe essere un problema legato al risparmio energetico della scheda di rete, voi che ne dite? sapreste dirmi come disattivare il r
<nico001> isparmio energetico o indirizzarmi ad una pagina che spieghi come fare?
<cristian_c> nico001: su quale ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> e il nome del chip qual è?
<nico001> dunque ti premetto che sono nabbo forte.. comunque ubuntu 16.04 lts dovrebbe essere (perdonate eventuali stupidate che potrei dire)
<nico001> sempre stato windows, linux da 2 gironi
<cristian_c> nico001: apri un terminale
<nico001> il nome del chip come lo vedo?
<nico001> k
<cristian_c> nico001: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nico001> ok fatto, ma penso che ci fosse già perchè me lo hanno fatto installare oggi per aiutarmi
<cristian_c> nico001: digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<nico001> Collegamento al server non riuscito: [Errno socket error] The write operation timed out
<nico001> non credo sia normale.. o sì?
<cristian_c> nico001: beh, non lo è
<nico001> il link ti è arrivato?
<cristian_c> nico001: sicuro di aver digitato correttamente?
<krabador> nico001, devi incollarlo
<krabador> altrimenti non arriva niente
<cristian_c> nico001: e poi, stai usando la connessione via cavo?
<nico001> l'ho fatto prima ma evidentemente non è arrivato http://paste.ubuntu.com/17763809/
<nico001> sorry
<krabador> nico001, dmesg | grep ath10k
<nico001> fatto
<krabador> indovina che devi fare ?
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17764052/
<krabador> bene, problema di canale
<cristian_c> simpatiche ondate di messaggi
<cristian_c> tutti uguali a:
<cristian_c> [ 239.160859] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: no channel configured; ignoring frame(s)!
<cristian_c> e simili a:
<cristian_c> 244.154307] ath10k_warn: 116 callbacks suppressed
<cristian_c> nico001: su windows hai una buona ricezione a causa della scheda
<cristian_c> che essendo moderna raggiunge grosse velocità rispetto a quelle più vecchie
<cristian_c> potendo contare su bande di frequenze diverse
<cristian_c> anche 5 ghz
<nico001> e come mai con linux non è così? cioè è risolvibile?
<cristian_c> nico001:
<cristian_c> nico001: sono driver nuovi, per quelle wifi
<nico001> guarda credo di aver risolto copiando un paio di comandi trovati in rete o.o ora sembra funzionare senza grossi problemi
<cristian_c> 'copiando un paio di comandi'
<cristian_c> quali?
<nico001> eh le pagine le ho chiuse, se mi dai due minuti che riguardo la cronologia te lo dico :)
<cristian_c> nico001: basta la cronologia del terminale
<nico001> sudo su
<nico001> echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/ath10k.conf
<cristian_c> nico001: eh, ma poi dovevi dare exit
<cristian_c> altrimenti restavi loggato come root
<nico001> la guida diceva di dare questi due e di riavviare.. l'ho fatto e ora mi pare che funzioni discretamente bene
<cristian_c> nico001: digita: whoami
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17765737/
<nico001> fatto
<cristian_c> nico001: dmesg | pastebinit
<nico001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17765791/
<Mr_Pan> nico di nuovo qua .,... che ha fatot ora ?
<riccardo-pc> qualcuno conosce la serie lastcop?!
<riccardo-pc> Buonasera
<valereds> qualcuno che sappia programmare in C che vuole darmi un consiglio veloce su un progetto universtario?
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-24
<DanCena> Ragazzi ho un problema nel disinstallare Ubuntu
<DanCena> Ho fatto il dual boot
<ExPBoy> ?
<DanCena> Qualche aiuto?
<DanCena> Come si fa a togliere la partizione
<ExPBoy> DanCena, spiegati meglio
<DanCena> Ho fatto il dual boot con Windows E Kali Linux, solo che ora voglio togliere Kali
<DanCena> come devo fare?
<ExPBoy> per operare sullepartizioni devi usare gparted da live
<DanCena> Non sono esperto
<ExPBoy> allora meglio che ti rivolgi a qualcuno
<DanCena> -.-
<DanCena> Allora perchè sono qui?
<ExPBoy> DanCena, forse non mi sono spiegato bene: se non sei esperto è pericoloso mettere mano alle partizioni
<DanCena> Io voglio solo eliminare ubuntu dal dual boot
<DanCena> voglio che, quando accendo il pc, non deve essere visualizzato Kali linux
<DanCena> Cosa devo fare?
<ExPBoy> DanCena, comunque questo è un canale di supporto per ubuntu non per kali
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DanCena> è la stessa cosa, no?
<DanCena> il procedimento è sempre lo stesso?
<DanCena> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GGGG> Se io scarico ubuntu su una chiavetta e lo uso sul mio pc,
<GGGG> scarico i dati li e se prendo un virus usando ubuntu SU CHIAVETTA i virus li prende anche il pc oppure mi basta formattare la chiavetta,rimettere ubuntu e usarlo come se fosse un pc nuovo?
<ExPBoy> !virus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virus'
<GGGG> mi serve perchè lavoro spesso con chiavette non mie che non so se contengono virus,
<ExPBoy> GGGG, virus per ubuntu non ci sono
<ExPBoy> !sicurezza | GGGG
<ubot-it> GGGG: sicurezza is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza
<GGGG> e volevo sapere se con questo metto la chiavetta nel mio pc principale ma se prendo appunto un malware lo prede anche il pc
<GGGG> POTETE RISPONDERE?
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo | GGGG
<ubot-it> GGGG: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Xtremethegamer> Salve
<Xtremethegamer> Salve... qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare Ubuntu?
<krabador> di fronte a che problematica ?
<Xtremethegamer> Non riesco ad avviare con successo il setup.. cioè parte ma poi da errore
<krabador> "cioè parte ma poi da errore" ---> ovvero?
<Xtremethegamer> Dice di aver incontrato un problema grave, penso sia un crash
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, informazioni , non supposizioni , per favore
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, parte correttamente il supporto di installazione ?
<Xtremethegamer> Si, poi quando carica (alla scritta Ubuntu) appare un errore e lo descrive come tipo: crash
<Xtremethegamer> Volendo posso provare a farlo ripartire così posso citare esattamente
<krabador> !image | Xtremethegamer
<ubot-it> Xtremethegamer: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fa una foto , postala in uno di questi siti,ed incolla qui il link
<Xtremethegamer> Adesso provo a scattare una foto.. tempo che ci arrivo e la mando
<Xtremethegamer> (sperando di non essere kickato)
<krabador> da chi?
<Xtremethegamer> non so, non vieni kickato dopo x minuti di inattività?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, nel frattempo , specifica che versione di ubuntu stai provando ad installare , e dove
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, no
<Xtremethegamer> è l'ultima versione disponibile, su un Computer ASUS i7 del 2012
<Xtremethegamer> Scheda Grafica Nvidia
<krabador> fisso/notebook?
<Xtremethegamer> notebook
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, in una targhetta sotto, troverai il modello, puoi riportarlo qui.
<Xtremethegamer> ho controllato ma non c'è. Vedo sulla scatola
<Xtremethegamer> Non riesco a trovare il modello. Tuttavia, mentre aspettavo l'errore, è invece partito il setup questa volta..
<Xtremethegamer> @krabador Il modello comunque è S56C. Forzo l'installazione UEFI?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, hai fatto pendrive, o dvd ? Come?
<Xtremethegamer> DVD via Windows 10, utilizzando ImgBurn
<Xtremethegamer> ho selezionato indietro perché dice di dar problemi con windows. Serve la Legacy Bios?
<krabador> "dice di dar problemi con windows" ---> quali?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, informazioni ;)
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, fastboot deve essere disabilitato , da win. Ubuntu 16.04 supporta uefi
<Xtremethegamer> Dice di rendere difficile l'avvio di Windows 10 in quanto non installato via UEFI, ma ora è andato avanti senza UEFI
<Xtremethegamer> Fastboot da windows, giusto?
<krabador> si
<krabador> "Dice di rendere difficile l'avvio di Windows 10 in quanto non installato via UEFI" , il messaggio preciso
<Xtremethegamer> E' andato già avanti quando ho cliccato "indietro" su quel messaggio.. per questo non posso citarlo
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, nel senso, che se non hai modo di citare il messaggio preciso, si perde solo tempo con un report impreciso ù
<krabador> se win10 è installato in uefi mode, ubuntu deve essere installato in uefi mode
<Xtremethegamer> No, windows è in Legacy Mode
<Xtremethegamer> infatti se vado sulle opzioni di avvio di windows non mi fa accedere all'UEFI
<krabador> finalmente informazioni decenti
<Xtremethegamer> Scusami, non sono abituato a farmi aiutare in queste cose perché di solito riesco da solo, quindi non ho moltissime informazioni a portata di mano
<krabador> con windows installato in legacy, a meno di non aver problemi di compatibilità hardware, o supporto istallazione corrotto, non ci sono problemi
<Xtremethegamer> Ok, allora.. ora mi chiede di scegliere il disco. Ho due partizioni.. una di quelle è Windows
<Xtremethegamer> però non dice l'etichetta C o D
<krabador> ovvio
<krabador> sono nomenclature windows.
<Xtremethegamer> Hm.. come riconosco quello giusto?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, nessuna delle 2 lo è
<krabador> semplicemente .
<krabador> non puoi installare ubuntu in partizioni windows
<Xtremethegamer> Oh, quindi ho partizionato il disco inutilmente?
<Xtremethegamer> D è vuoto
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, si
<krabador> ubuntu vuole le sue partizioni, ed il suo file system
<krabador> come puoi vedere nella documentazione ufficiale,relativa all'installazione
<Xtremethegamer> Capisco. Quindi cosa scelgo?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, o fai un partizionamento manuale, nella sessione di prova, con il software gparted, ridimensionando o eliminando partizioni , e creando la partizione per ubuntu, e , se necessaria, la swap
<krabador> oppure , se presente nell'installer, sfrutti l'opzione , "installa ubuntu a fianco a windows"
<Xtremethegamer> Ok, uso quella che è attiva
<krabador> che appare, pero', soltanto se nel pc non ci sono già 4 partizioni primarie
<krabador> con disco con tabella di partizioni mbr
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, se fai il partizionamento manuale da sessione di prova, una volta fatte, e fatto partire l'installer, devi scegliere poi "altro"
<krabador> e indicare la partizione di ubuntu a mano
<krabador> adesso devo allontanarmi
<krabador> !installazione | Xtremethegamer
<ubot-it> Xtremethegamer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> se ci sono problemi chiedi in canale
<Xtremethegamer> Ho selezionato la seconda opzione, cioè di installare Ubuntu insieme a Windows
<Xtremethegamer> posso mandare foto dato che da un piccolo avvertimento o no?
<Xtremethegamer> Ok.. allora mando la foto e chiedo
<Xtremethegamer> Cito l'avvertimento: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17798528/
<Xtremethegamer> Qualcuno che mi può consigliare?
<Xtremethegamer> C'è nessuno che può aiutarmi con l'Installazione?
<eilk8> salve
<Xtremethegamer> salve
<eilk8> Come Desktop En è più veloce/leggero XFCE o Gnome?
<Xtremethegamer> Non saprei dirti.. non sono esperto di ubuntu, anche io ho bisogno di aiuto
<eilk8> Come Desktop En è più veloce/leggero XFCE o Gnome? Ragazzi sapete dirmi qualcosa?
<eilk8> Come Desktop En è più veloce/leggero XFCE o Gnome? Ragazzi sapete dirmi qualcosa?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, non è chiaro , che devi usare partizoni piu' grandi ?
<Xtremethegamer> krabador si, ma pensavo di averla creata.. ora forse ho risolto
<krabador> di quanto l'hai creata?
<ricbiage> Ciao a tutti ieri ho chiesto una mano per installare ububntu su intel nuc è un mini pc senza sistema operativo. Ho creato come da vostre istruzioni una pen drive con rufus per installare il sistema ...risultato è che ora mi si apre la finestra di ubuntu ma non parte, che devo fare? Grazie
<krabador> "ora mi si apre la finestra di ubuntu " ---> ovvero?
<Xtremethegamer> krabador 97 gb
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, ok
<Xtremethegamer> anche prima lo era.. ma col file system sbagliato
<ricbiage> cioè sul monitor è come se il bios abbia preso dalla pen i file di avvio si apre lo schermo con ubuntu e ci sono dei pallini sotto il nome che si ulluminano ad intermittenza poi smettono e rimane la finestra ubuntu così come all'inizio e non sussede neintaltro
<krabador> ricbiage, hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png , come primissima schermata ?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, se fai "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows" , fa tutto da solo , facendoti solo scegliere lo spazio che ubuntu deve occupare, partizionando poi correttamente .
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, fidati che non sbaglia file system .
<ricbiage> guardo un mm no c'è solo scritto ubuntu al centro e non ho nulla in basso
<Xtremethegamer> krabador Ho fatto seguendo le istruzioni del sito
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, "<Xtremethegamer> Ho selezionato la seconda opzione, cioè di installare Ubuntu insieme a Windows" ---> se hai scelto l'opzione di cui prima, non c'è possibilità che il file system sia sbagliato.
<ricbiage> che vuol dire "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows" ieri sera ho scaricato il sistema ubuntu e poi ho inserito la pen con rufus ho seguito le istruzioni ha caricato l'immagine iso ...cosa dovevo fare ancora?
<Xtremethegamer> krabador Si, ma poi ha dato errore. Ho visto fra i tutorial e ho visto come partizioare il disco da me sul sito.. l'ho fatto e adesso parte
<Xtremethegamer> perché la avevo formattata da windows
<Xtremethegamer> poi la ho disallocata dopo che eri andato via e riformattata a mano
<ricbiage> non ho visto l'opzione inst.ubuntu assieme a windows
<krabador> ricbiage, sveglia
<ricbiage> sveglia ....ricomincerò da capo vediamo.....cmq grazie di tutto
<krabador> ricbiage, nel senso, ti chiami Xtremethegamer ?
<ricbiage> ?
<Xtremethegamer> il messaggio con scritto "Installa ubuntu assieme a windows" la avevo io ricbiage
<ricbiage> no ricbiage
<Xtremethegamer> non era per te la risposta, era per me quella
<ricbiage> ah
<ricbiage> capito
<krabador> ricbiage, non hai neanche una cosa del genere http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<ricbiage> si e ho fatto installa ubuntu
<krabador> male
<krabador> ricbiage, in quell'esatta schermata
<ricbiage> si
<krabador> tra l'altro , ricbiage , con "<ricbiage> guardo un mm no c'è solo scritto ubuntu al centro e non ho nulla in basso" hai fatto perdere tempo
<krabador> ricbiage, in quell'esatta schermata, devi premere il tasto "e" della tastiera, in corrispondenza della prima opzione in alto, selezionata
<krabador> cancellare le parole quiet splash, e mettere al loro posto intel_idle.max_cstate=1
<ricbiage> questo che mi hai mostrato è stata la prima parte che ho visto poi dopo selz. installa ubuntu è avvenuto quello che ho detto ......scusa non volevo farti perdere tempo
<krabador> assicurandoti che ci sia uno spazio prima
<krabador> ed uno spazio dopo
<ricbiage> ok
<krabador> tra le parole esattamente precedenti e successive a quanto segnalato
<krabador> ricbiage, una volta scritto, premi f10
<krabador> e segnala cosa succese
<krabador> *de
<ricbiage> ok grazie vado a dopo
<ricbiage> vado a provare
<Xtremethegamer> Ubuntu funziona.. ma ora per andare su Windows?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, quando hai partizionato il disco , come l'hai poi assegnato all'installer?
<Xtremethegamer> avevo il disco di windows normale e ho assegnato ai restanti 97 gb non allocati, sullo stesso hard disk, il file system di ubuntu
<Xtremethegamer> e nell'installer ho selezionato quella come destinazione
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, per assegnare all'installer di usare una partizione di installazione, si deve selezionare "altro" selezionare la partizione in questione, assegnargli file system, e punto di mount. Sotto tale menu , c'è il menu a tendina del bootloader
<Xtremethegamer> Si, esattamente, ho fatto così
<krabador> hai fatto caso a quale voce fosse selezionata in tale menu?
<Xtremethegamer> file system ext4, punto di mount /
<krabador> no
<krabador> "Sotto tale menu , c'è il menu a tendina del bootloader" --- > hai fatto caso a quale voce fosse selezionata in tale menu?
<krabador> nel menu a tendina del bootloader
<Xtremethegamer> hm..  hai un'immagine? Perché non ho fatto caso a quel menù
<krabador> beh, un  esempio è questo   http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Ubuntu-create-partition.png
<krabador> ma quello che serve, è sapere cosa fosse selezionato.
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, hai eseguito riavii, dalla fine dell'installazione ?
<Xtremethegamer> Ah, era l'hard disk principale
<Xtremethegamer> quello che vedo anche nel boot
<Xtremethegamer> e si, lo ho spento e riacceso
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, che con uefi disabilitato, è la voce corretta
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, non hai grub in avvio
<Xtremethegamer> grub?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, una schermata come questa http://www.sevenforums.com/attachments/hardware-devices/339618d1415343667t-cant-enter-bios-when-booting-win7-ubuntu-linux-dual-boot-system-imag0320.jpg
<Xtremethegamer> e come lo avvio?
<Xtremethegamer> anzi no in realtà lo ho avviato mi sa
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, non la avii tu
<krabador> parte se installato correttamente il bootloader, in avvio del pc
<Xtremethegamer> Si, ma tra le opzioni non c'è windows
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, carica ubuntu ed entra qui
<Xtremethegamer> nel mentre che lo carico, se può servire, ho Ubuntu, Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu e System Setup
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, entra qui da li
<Xtremethegamer> si sto avviando. Nel mentre: http://imgur.com/IDAJSyN
<Xtremethegamer> spero si legga
<krabador> caricato ubuntu ?
<krabador> una volta fatto ,entra qui da li
<XtremethegamerUb> krabador Eccomi
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, apri il terminale
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, copia   sudo apt-get update
<krabador> invio
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> te lo devo dire invio :D ?
<XtremethegamerUb> Non mi accetta la password però
<XtremethegamerUb> cioè non me la fa inserire
<XtremethegamerUb> Ah ok non la visualizza a schermo, ora va
<krabador> perfetto
<XtremethegamerUb> sta lavorando
<krabador> per motivi di sicurezza non appare
<krabador> ma la fa inserire
<XtremethegamerUb> Si, mi aspettavo gli asterischi.. però in effetti è un terminale
<XtremethegamerUb> Sta ancora lavorando
<krabador> quando a finito dopo il terzi, manda cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<krabador> farò
<krabador> farà un link che incolli qui
<XtremethegamerUb> ok
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa.
<ricbiage> krabador per scrivere la stringa che mi hai indicato dove devo andare sul  menu setup boot non mi da la possibilità ho riprovato con f2 è uscita la finestra con in basso la tastiera e l'omino parte ubuntu lucine e poi si blocca.cmq credo che forse devo ricominciare tutto d'accapo
<krabador> ricbiage, se hai detto di avere la schermata segnalata prima
<krabador> devi premere "e"
<krabador> e fare la modifica segnalata
<ricbiage> ok
<krabador> ricbiage, presta attenzione, per favore.v
<XtremethegamerUb> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/17803884/
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, l'altro ?
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17804013/
<ricbiage> Kabrador se spingo "e" o "v" mi appare lista lingue
<krabador> ricbiage, fa una foto della schermata che hai alla partenza
<krabador> !image | ricbiage
<ubot-it> ricbiage: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> altrimenti non ne usciamo fuori
<ricbiage> hai ragione ma adesso sto chattando con un mac a dall'altra ho nuc quindi non posso farlo
<krabador> torna quando hai un'immagine della schermata di partenza .
<ricbiage> ok grazie
<XtremethegamerUb> I due link sono giusti?
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, c'è la voce di windows in grub, nel file di configurazione
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, riavvia, dopo gli aggiornamenti fatti
<XtremethegamerUb> Ok, torno sull'altro pc per la chat
<Xtremethegamer> krabador Ora nemmeno è apparso grub
<krabador> e cosa sta facendo ?
<Xtremethegamer> ho riavviato il sistema e chiede direttamente la password
<Xtremethegamer> devo arrestare?
<krabador> si, arresta. Se non appare niente, carica ilsupporto di installazione con la voce di prova
<krabador> !grub | Xtremethegamer
<ubot-it> Xtremethegamer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> e segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<mrlmrl> Buongiorno, io uso Lubuntu 15.04 e con skype non riesco a far visualizzare la mia scheda audio (NVIDIA 840), quindi non posso utilizzarlo
<krabador> we una scheda audio nvidia
<krabador> rarissime
<Xtremethegamer> Sembra funzionare
<krabador> mrlmrl, 15.04 è fuori supporto
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, eeeh, "sembra"
<krabador> Xtremethegamer, o ti esprimi precisamente
<Xtremethegamer> Dico sembra perché non avevo provato ad avviare windows 10. Confermo che funziona adesso, grazie mille :D
<mrlmrl> krabador: quindi non posso risolvere questo problema con skype?
<krabador> mrlmrl, quindi niente supporto per sistemi fuori supporto.
<mrlmrl> :)
<ricbiage> Kabrador ti ho inviato le schermate
<krabador> ricbiage, non credo proprio
<mrlmrl> krabador: ok, la soluzione è cambiare sistema operativo?
<ricbiage> http://prnt.sc/ da qui
<krabador> mrlmrl, in linux, tranne hardware "maldedetto dal signore" , piu' si va avanti, meglio è supportato l'hardware
<krabador> ricbiage, non è arrivato niente qui
<krabador> ricbiage, la telepatia non è supportata qui.-
<ricbiage> mi diceva fatto!
<ricbiage> spiritoso
<krabador> ricbiage, e credi che "fatto" corrisponda al fatto che arrivi qui?
<krabador> ricbiage, lo sai cos'è una chat ?
<mrlmrl> va be grazie krabador e ricbiage
<ricbiage> evidentemente no! se mi dici di inviare su quei link ti seguo poi non saprei
<krabador> ricbiage, copia / incolla , lo sai fare ?
<ricbiage> dulla chat devo incollare spritosone
<krabador> no, non è spirito
<krabador> stai dimostrando di non renderti conto, che devi incollare il link qui
<krabador> per farlo visualizzare.
<krabador> ricbiage, quindi, ok l'inesperienza ubunutu, ma per favore , concentrati a leggere i messaggi
<krabador> alle 16:59  <ubot-it> ricbiage: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> dimmi se non è chiaro qualcosa.
<ricbiage> ok
<Mr_Pan> f843d0: ciao
<ricbiage> allora trascino le foto su http://prnt.sc/ = Lightshot poi quando mi dice Fatto mi appare un link http://prntscr.com/bkiim0 che se lo clicco mi fa vedere le mie immagini. Allora cosa devo copiare il ilnk e incollartelo oppure sempre dallo stesso copio le immg. e te le incollo qui?
<ricbiage> scusa l'ignoranza
<ricbiage> ma è la prima mia chat sull'argomento
<Mr_Pan> ricbiage: il link...
<krabador> ricbiage, hai detto , prima, di avere una cosa del genere http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<krabador> come primissima schermata di avvio
<krabador> ricbiage, si puo' sapere che schermata hai , prima di questa col logo?
<ricbiage> ok spengo e riaccendo ti faccio la foto e te la mando
<krabador> ricbiage, di quella ti ho chiesto l'immagine
<krabador> non di altro
<ricbiage> ok
<krabador> ricbiage, se continui su questa linea, mi dispiace ma non andiamo d'accordo
<ricbiage> sei tu che hai preso d'acido io non sono su nessuna linea cmq facciamo una cosa lasciamo per ora perdere poi se ti va più tardi o domani ci riproviamo altrimenti pazienza grazie per lo stesso
<ricbiage> ciao
<XtremethegamerUb> krabador scusa se ti disturbo ancora ma ho ricevuto un errore grave (stando a quanto dice ubuntu)
<XtremethegamerUb> te lo cito
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, se è una finestra
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, fa direttamente uno screenhot
<krabador> *screensghot
<krabador> si, buonanotte
<krabador> screenshot, e postalo qui
<krabador> lo fai premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | XtremethegamerUb
<ubot-it> XtremethegamerUb: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<XtremethegamerUb> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17806585/
<XtremethegamerUb> Ho la foto sul telefono, caricarla mi veniva più lento
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, allora, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17806690/
<krabador> eeeh XtremethegamerUb ppa.launchpad.net/maarten-baert/simplescreenrecorder/ubuntu
<krabador> che staiaccombinà ?
<XtremethegamerUb> Sto cercando di mettere uno screen recorder
<krabador> ppa  possono essere una bella gatta da pelare
<krabador> se gestiti male
<XtremethegamerUb> ..non so nemmeno cosa siano.. ho cercato su google e ho preso il primo che ho trovato
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, molto male
<krabador> non seguire guide a caso
<krabador> per le quali poi, non si fa supporto qui
<krabador> segui la documentazione ufficiale
<krabador> che ne esiste a pacchi
<krabador> italiana ed internazionale, di ubuntu
<XtremethegamerUb> hm.. in sostanza mi consigli di star lontano dai ppa?
<krabador> !wiki | XtremethegamerUb
<ubot-it> XtremethegamerUb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> si
<krabador> perchè, se vanno offline, il sistema di repository di ubuntu si blocca
<krabador> e non aggiorni piu' il sistema
<XtremethegamerUb> Hm.. capisco
<XtremethegamerUb> c'è un modo per rimuoverlo ora?
<krabador> se per il software che installano, vogliono determinate dipendenze di componenti del sistema, sostituiscono tali componenti
<krabador> mettendoti a rischio
<krabador> di esplosioni termonucleari varie
<XtremethegamerUb> abbi pazienza ma con ubuntu sono un assolutissimo nabbo
<XtremethegamerUb> mai usato
<XtremethegamerUb> se volessi toglierlo questo ppa che ho appena messo, cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17806954/
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, ecco
<krabador> esempio di problematica da ppa
<XtremethegamerUb> Hm.. e che dovrei fare?
<krabador> !ppa-purge | XtremethegamerUb
<ubot-it> XtremethegamerUb: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<XtremethegamerUb> in questo caso il nome del repository dove lo trovo?
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17807213/ Ottengo questo se installo ppa-purge
<XtremethegamerUb> krabador ho usato Sudo ma adesso restituisce un altro errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/17807543/
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, che cosa hai seguito, per favore ?
<XtremethegamerUb> Ho seguito la wiki per installare un pacchetto. Ho usato sudo per avere i permessi di root e ho scritto "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<krabador> no, prima
<krabador> per inserire il ppa
<XtremethegamerUb> Ah
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17807722/
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get remove --purge simplescreenrecorder | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17807795/
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, e fa il pastebin a mano
<krabador> !pastebin | XtremethegamerUb
<ubot-it> XtremethegamerUb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<XtremethegamerUb> In lavorazione
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17807911/
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, il sistema al momento è sbloccato, convivendo con quel ppa. Di fatto puoi tenerlo
<krabador> tieni presente a cosa vai incontro, con l'uso di ppa, in base a quanto detto prima
<krabador> !ppa | XtremethegamerUb
<ubot-it> XtremethegamerUb: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<angel1604lts> salve krabador
<krabador> salve angel1604lts
<XtremethegamerUb> Capisco. Un'altra domanda: se installo software dall'Ubuntu Software (ora sto provando VLC), mi compare nella barra a lato senza però mai andare avanti. Come mai?
<XtremethegamerUb> ti chiedo scusa per le tante domande krabador ma essendo la primissima volta che mi affaccio su un sistema simile sono titubante su tutto!
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, ubuntu software è una gui dei repositories, se ci sono problemi, puo' bloccarsi
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, per questo è discretamente consigliato usare apt-get , da terminale, per l'installazione di pacchetti
<krabador> in modo da vedere che succede
<XtremethegamerUb> Capisco. Per rimuoverlo da lì come faccio? Dato che è femro
<XtremethegamerUb> *fermo
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, aspetta ancora un po', se rimane bloccato a lungo preoccupati
<XtremethegamerUb> Se mi dovessi preoccupare.. cosa dovrei fare per toglierli (ed eventualmente rimetterli con apt-get)?
<XtremethegamerUb> perché è una buona 20ina di minuti che è così
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, nessun problema per le domande, purchè si facciano PRIMA di combinare macelli :D
<XtremethegamerUb> Eh.. pensavo di aver capito e invece no xD
<XtremethegamerUb> Non c'è un modo per interrompere l'installazione? Diciamo che erano anche più che altro prove per vedere come funzionava Ubuntu Software
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, "come funzionava Ubuntu Software " --> inzozzando il repository ti sei candidato alle prove meno rappresentative ;D
<krabador> allora, puoi chiuderlo
<krabador> ma il processo di installazione , potrebbe rimanere bloccato
<XtremethegamerUb> Fantastico.. intanto
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17808401/
<XtremethegamerUb> vado? Vokoscreen era l'alternativa a VLC, sempre da Ubuntu Software
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, datti una calmata
<krabador> e segui una cosa per volta
<krabador> cosa ti si è bloccato ?
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, cerca di non essere compulsivo, con un sistema che non conosci.
<XtremethegamerUb> Ho 3 applicazioni che si dovrebbero installare ma non si stanno installando (di solito con i nuovi OS che metto installo subito i miei programmi)
<XtremethegamerUb> Skype, Vokoscreen e VLC Media player
<krabador> quindi, ti metti buono
<krabador> chiudi ubuntu software
<XtremethegamerUb> Skype preso dal sito ufficiale, Vokoscreen e VLC da ubuntu software
<XtremethegamerUb> Ho chiuso
 * cristian_c porta il vassoio con tè e biscotti e lo ripone sul tavolino
<krabador> e da terminale, ps aux | grep apt | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17808560/
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17808560/
<XtremethegamerUb> Per la seconda
<XtremethegamerUb> "ls: opzione non valida -- "/"
<XtremethegamerUb> Try 'ls --help' for more information.
<XtremethegamerUb> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<XtremethegamerUb> "
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, hai dato 2 volte lo stesso pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> infatti la seconda volta ho sbagliato ad inviare
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, se copi/incolli nel terminale , non danno problemia
<XtremethegamerUb> la seconda da errore
<XtremethegamerUb> ora ha funzionato
<XtremethegamerUb> avrò sbagliato a copiare
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17808734/
<krabador> ok
<krabador> <krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17808832/
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get install vlc | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> sta lavorando penso
<XtremethegamerUb> appena ho inserito il comando che mi hai detto, è rimasto fermo
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, ctrl c
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> continua a non fare nulla.. provo a chiudere e riaprire?
<XtremethegamerUb> è uscito solo questo
<XtremethegamerUb> Estrazione dei template dai pacchetti: 100%
<XtremethegamerUb> Catturato KeyboardInterrupt.
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, ctrl c
<XtremethegamerUb> si, per fare copia e incolla
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17809397/
<XtremethegamerUb> se ti interessa è uscito questo
<krabador> no, manda l'alrto
<krabador> l'altro
<XtremethegamerUb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17809438/
<bobone> salve, vorrei un'informazione: eseguendo un ripristino di ubuntu, i ppa si eliminano?
<cristian_c> bobone: in teoria sì
<krabador> XtremethegamerUb, riavvia
<bobone> cristian_c grazie
<XtremethegamerUb> Ok, rientro appena ho fatto
<cristian_c> bobone: ma sentiti libero di controllare, una volta fayto
<cristian_c> fatto
<bobone> certo, mi serve per eventualità future, non ho bisogno di farlo adesso
<cristian_c> bobone: eventualmente, evita i ppa
<cristian_c> e trova soluzioni alternative, per quello che ti serve
<XtremethegamerUb> Eccomi
<bobone> c'è un comando per ottenere un elenco con tutti i ppa?
<cristian_c> bobone: ma ce li hai o no sti ppa?
<bobone> cristian_c sono sicuro che tu lo sai ahahah ;)
<cristian_c> bobone: tendo a non usare ppa
<bobone> cristian_c è se mi dai il comando vedo...
<cristian_c> bobone: da aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> software & aggiornamenti
<XtremethegamerUb> recordmydesktop che voi sappiate è un ppa?
<cristian_c> quindi, -> altro software
<bobone> cristian_c ma io li uso per skype e spotify principalmente...
<cristian_c> XtremethegamerUb: hai le idee un po' confuse
<XtremethegamerUb> eh.. si, tanto
<XtremethegamerUb> abituato a windows e agli exe.. xD
<cristian_c> XtremethegamerUb: i ppa sono repository di terze parti, non applicazioni o pacchetti
<cristian_c> !repository | XtremethegamerUb
<ubot-it> XtremethegamerUb: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> bobone: per skype non servono ppa
<XtremethegamerUb> E come installo un'applicazione normale?
<cristian_c> nel senso che skype è contenuto nei repository di ubuntu, ramo partner
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bobone> cristian_c io su quella finestra vedo solo due spunte "partner di canonical" cristian_c
<cristian_c> XtremethegamerUb: la installi da terminale, da software center, o da synpatic
<cristian_c> synaptic
<cristian_c> che è il gestore grafico dei pacchetti
<bobone> quindi sono stati rimossi tutti con successo?
<cristian_c> bobone: e allora non  ne hai aggiunti
<bobone> si ok perfetto
<cristian_c> bobone: non so neanche se ne avessi aggiunti
<bobone> grazie mille buona serata
<bobone> si ne avevo aggiunti e alcuni in cattivo modo
<XtremethegamerUb> Impossible trovare dice
<cristian_c> XtremethegamerUb: #macheddevidainstallà
<cristian_c> !info dice
<ubot-it> Package dice does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> #cheèdice?
<XtremethegamerUb> "E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto skype
<XtremethegamerUb> "
<cristian_c> XtremethegamerUb: devi abilitare il tamo partner
<cristian_c> ramo
<cristian_c> da 'software e aggiornamenti'
<XtremethegamerUb> Aiuto xD come si fa?
<cristian_c> ↑
<cristian_c> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> buona lettura
<XtremethegamerUb> grazie
<Tesla> salve ho ubuntu 15.10, è un po' che non lo aggiorno, mi ricordate qual'è il comando da usare nel prompt?
<krabador> Tesla, se non ha problemi , all'avvio il sistema controlla gli aggiornamenti e ti chiede tramite una finestra di farli
<Tesla> li ho appena fatti tutti, non c'è modo di aggiornarlo?
<krabador> Tesla, se li hai fatti tutti, cosa vuoi aggiornare?
<krabador> la versione di sistema?
<Tesla> si
<krabador> Tesla, fa installazione pulita, è discretamente sconsigliata la procedura di aggiornamento
<Tesla> ok, grazie
<Guest20788> ciao, installato ubuntu 16.04 64 bit, non riesco a caricare i driver per epson wf-2630, sembra manchi lsb ma non posso installarlo
<krabador> Guest20788, cosa hai fatto fino ad adesso ?
<Guest20788> scaricato i driver dal sito epson (tutto come avevo fatto col 12.04) provato ad installarli ma mi dice dipendenza non soddisfatta
<krabador> Guest20788, puoi fare un pastebin dell'errore?
<krabador> !paste | Guest20788
<ubot-it> Guest20788: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest20788> naturalmente questa volta ho scaricato il 64 bit
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17816752/
<mariott> buon giorno a tutti
<mariott> e' da 1 anno che uso ubuntu remix 14.04 senza grossi problemi in un pc che a 6 anni con tre hd  nel 1° hd ubuntu 2°hd win xp 3°hd win 8.1
<mariott> ieri all'accensione dopo la schermata di scelta di avvio di ubunto remix noto che non parte ha il conto alla rovescia dei secondi per l'avvio (di solito erano 3 secondi)
<mariott> dopo aver" forzato" avvio con invio  dopo un inizio di caricameto della barra orrizontale lo schero diventa nero e esce messaggio errore INITRAMFS e si blocca tutto
<mariott> ho provato ad avviarlo con il CD Live remix ma si blocca quando manca 1 secondo all'avvio
<krabador> Guest20788, allora, sono 3 i files per linux, scaricabili dal sito epson
<Guest20788> già fatto, ma uno è .rpm
<krabador> beh
<krabador> 1) epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<Guest20788> yes, ce l'ho
<krabador> 2) epson-printer-utility_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<Guest20788> yes anche questo
<krabador> 3) scan-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<krabador> nessuno è rpm,
<Guest20788> inoltre c'è iscan-bundle-1.0.0x64.deb.tar.gz
<Guest20788> scusa, gz
<krabador> beh, te l'ho appena elencato
<krabador> Guest20788, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Guest20788> la prima o la seconda?
<krabador> entrambi, non puoi?
<krabador> tipo prima uno , poi l'altro
<Guest20788> ok, scusa pensavo avessi corretto :-9
<krabador> ed incollare qui, il link prodotto dal secondo
<Guest20788> fatto
<krabador> sei geloso del link?
<Guest20788>  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/Release.gpg: Signature by key E5220FB7014D0FBDA50DFC2BE5E86C008AA65D56 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17818504/
<krabador> Guest20788, in che cartella sono i files di cui stiamo parlando ?
<Guest20788> scaricati
<krabador> ls -la ~/Scaricati | pastebinit
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17818680/
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb | pastebinit
<Guest20788> errore
<Guest20788> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb (--install):
<Guest20788>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<Guest20788> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<Guest20788>  epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<Guest20788> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> Guest20788, cd ~/Scaricati
<krabador> Guest20788, sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb | pastebinit
<krabador> errore mio non averti fatto puntare alla giusta posizione
<Guest20788> dice problemi con le dipendenze,dipende da lsb. lsb non installato
<krabador> Guest20788, non c'è un link ?
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17818993/
<krabador> Guest20788, sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebint
<krabador> Guest20788, sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest20788, questo, all'altro manca una i
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17819159/
<krabador> Guest20788, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17819256/
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep lsb | pastebinit
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17819298/
<Guest20788> ma non è che sia mate il problema??
<krabador> Guest20788, che cosa stai usando?
<Guest20788> 16.04 mate
<krabador> ubuntu-mate?
<Guest20788> yes
<krabador> o ubuntu a cui hai installato mate?
<Guest20788> no, ubuntu mate
<krabador> nessun problema.
<Guest20788> ok
<krabador> Guest20788, puoi fare un pastebin a mano di quello che ha fatto il comando  sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb ?
<krabador> !paste | Guest20788
<ubot-it> Guest20788: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest20788> sono sempre nella cartella scaricati col terminale è lo stesso?
<krabador> Guest20788, se non hai mai chiuso il terminae
<krabador> *terminale
<krabador> va indietro a cio' che ha fatto quel comando
<krabador> copia, ed incolla nel pastebin
<Guest20788> ok
<krabador> clicca paste, incolla poi qui il link
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17819754/
<krabador> Guest20788, bene, allora sudo apt-get install printer-driver-escpr
<sito> Sera, ho modificato le voci del grub con Grub Customizer ed ora non riesco a trovare una risoluzione adatta che mi faccia vedere lo sfondo durante il caricamento, praticamente esce grub, selezioni ubuntu e poi schermo nero fino al login.
<krabador> sito, lo sfondo , quale ?
<sito> inteno durante il caricamento del sistema
<Guest20788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17820265/
<krabador> sito, lo splash. E' molto facile, se si smanetta con grub, che non si visualizzi piu' correttamente
<sito> si m'era già capitato una volta
<krabador> Guest20788, printer-driver-escpr
<Guest20788> comando non trovato
<krabador> Guest20788, nelle impostazioni, stampanti , aggiungi stampante
<krabador> seleziona connessione DNS-SD
<krabador> poi §ESC/P-R
<krabador> *ESC/P-R
<Guest20788> c'era già epson wf2630,ma non trovo le voci che dici
<krabador> Guest20788, hai fatto "aggiungi stampante" ?
<Guest20788> sì, ora ne ho 2 ma non trovo le voci che dici
<krabador> Guest20788, prova ad usare l'ultima aggiunta
<Guest20788> FUNZIONA.. ora stampa..
<krabador> molto bene
<Guest20788> dici che ora posso installare il driver per lo scanner?
<krabador> Guest20788, si , non ho ancora avuto modo di vedere se in 16.04 ci sono stati dei cambiamenti per supportare scanner epson, rispetto alle precedenti versioni ù
<Guest20788> ma dove stava il problema che non mi faceva installare lsb?
<krabador> non serve
<krabador> è un pacchetto che è stato rimosso
<krabador> in quando in 16.04 se ne occupa printer-driver-escpr
<krabador> installabile direttamente dal repository ubuntu
<Guest20788> ah, però ricordo bene che sul 12.04 era scritto chiaro di installare prima lsb
<krabador> Guest20788, la 12.04 ha 4 anni.
<krabador> lsb è rimasto fino a 15.10
<Guest20788> ok, grazie mille ti meriti una birra :-)
<krabador> :D
<krabador> salute
<Guest20788> ciao, grazie ancora
<krabador> di niente.
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-25
<Ric57> una banalità ma ho appena installato ubuntu non vedo il comando per uscire per spengere il pc
<aldo_> ciao
<zXerxes> salve, ho scaricato la iso dell'ultima versione di ubuntu, devo installarla su un hard disk con windows 7(che non parte più) e dei dati molto importanti, quando vado a installare la iso è ancora presente l'opzione di prova in modo da poter salvare tutti i miei dati prima di formattare?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<squizzolo> ho un file .sh e dovrei renderlo eseguibile ...come faccio?
<krabador> !comandi  | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<zXerxes> qui appunto parla di creare un supporto per l'installazione. io però ho bisogno di sapere se c'è questa opzione di poter provare ubuntu lasciando l'hdd così com'è
<krabador> !bash | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !terminale | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<squizzolo> ho fatto chmod +x e il path..poi ./ e il path..ma niente
<ExPBoy> zXerxes, certo che si
<zXerxes> quindi posso essere sicuro che non mi cancella dati?
<krabador> squizzolo, "ma niente" ---> hai controllato
<ExPBoy> se non lo installi non cancella
<zXerxes> ok, grazie mille
<ExPBoy> prego
<squizzolo> non si installa con ./
<squizzolo> ??
<ExPBoy> squizzolo, ma non c'è un readme o leggimi o roba simile dove spiega come fare?
<squizzolo> yep..ho seguito quello
<krabador> "non si installa" ---> non sono regole fisse
<ExPBoy> allora l'hai seguito male
<krabador> un sh non è per forza un installer
<ExPBoy> esatto
<squizzolo> si è un installer
<ExPBoy> ok allora
<ExPBoy> squizzolo, leggi bene le informazioni che sicuramente ci saranno e vedrai che puoi farcela:)
<squizzolo> devo mettere tutto path oppure navigo all'interno della cartella?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> squizzolo, mica sono mandrake che ne so che roba stai installando?
<krabador> vabeh squizzolo
<krabador> !chat | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<squizzolo> va bene..scusate
<Bob123> Salve, per usare Ubuntu come prova (senza installarlo o cancellando dati) è possibile usare una pendrive semplicemente trascinando dentro la ISO?
<ZXERXES> Salve, per usare Ubuntu come prova senza installarlo o cancellando dati, é possibile caricare su una pendrive la ISO semplicemente trascinandola dentro?
<zlatan> buongiorno a tutti! Ho provato a registrarmi, ma il sistema mi dice che ho effettuato troppi tentativi; quanto tempo devo attendere per riprovare l'iscizione al forum?
<zlatan> buongiorno a tutti! Ho provato a registrarmi, ma il sistema mi dice che ho effettuato troppi tentativi; quanto tempo devo attendere per riprovare l'iscizione al forum?
<cristian_c> zlatan:
<cristian_c> è bob123?
<cristian_c> ah, no, sbagliai
<cristian_c> era zxerxes
<cristian_c> zlatan: questo è il canale di supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<cristian_c> zlatan: comunque, che hai fatto? Perché tutti questi tentativi?
<danxor> cecchini: Piero?
<zXerxes> salve, devo avviare ubuntu senza installarlo e senza cancellare i dati sull'hdd, è possibile farlo partire dal bios attraverso una chiavetta? se si mi basta trascinare la iso sulla pendrive?
<f843d0> !usbwin | zXerxes
<ubot-it> zXerxes: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<zXerxes> devo per forza scaricare un software quindi?
<zXerxes> e poi la chiavetta potrà essere riutilizzata come archivio dati o rimarrà un boot?
<f843d0> zXerxes: basta formattare la chiavetta e cambiarne la destinazione d'uso a piacere
<zXerxes> grazie mille!
<gtuityiu> per far partire la prova di ubuntu da usb, basta avviarlo come primario dal boot?
<krabador> gtuityiu, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<gtuityiu> tramite rufus, formattata e aggiunto la iso
<krabador> quindi sei zXerxes.
<gtuityiu> esatto, non mi faceva rimettere il nick ahaha
<krabador> gtuityiu, 3 ore fa ti è stata indicata la guida di installazione , che ti dice passo per passo
<gtuityiu> della creazione della pendrive si, sto chiedendo se mi basta solo avviarla per prima nel boot
<krabador> te lo dice la guida
<gtuityiu> ma rispondere "si" o "no" è troppo?
<krabador> ma vedere 2 immagini , da 3 ore a 'sta parte, è troppo ?
<gtuityiu> beh sai, il supporto esiste per rispondere a dei quesiti, se sto chiedendo conferma è per non rischiare di perdere dati, poi se la gente finge di partecipare ai support facendosi grossi non ci posso fare nulla
<krabador> il supporto esiste per problemi seri, non come help desk passo passo per cose indicate iperchiaramente ed in maniera elementare nella documentazione ufficiale
<krabador> !chat | gtuityiu
<ubot-it> gtuityiu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !installazione | gtuityiu
<ubot-it> gtuityiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kagakazov> ragazzi ho problemi, stranamente, a installare la stampante!!! trattasi di stampante samsung xpress m2022 collegata tramite usb al computer!!! quando tento di stampare qualche documento compare una scritta "SPL ERROR - Please use the proper driver." sull'unica pagina stampata... consigli???
<cristian_c> kagakazov: ma come l'hai aggiunta?
<kagakazov> cristian_c: ho provato ad aggiungere manualmente... ma mi è sembrato che abbia scaricato da solo il driver
<cecchini> cristian_c, scusami come si blocca la ricezione dei messaggi privati
<cecchini> ??
<cristian_c> cecchini: non puoi :D
<cristian_c> e #telomeriti
<cecchini> cristian_c, davvero?
<cecchini> ja non scherzare uff
<cristian_c> kagakazov: esattsmente , come hai fatto?
<kagakazov> da amministrazione ho selezionato la voce stampanti e ho cliccato su aggiungi stampante cercando di selezionare manualmente il modello della mia stampante
<kagakazov> non era nell'elenco
<cristian_c> kagakazov: se non era nell'elenco, cos'hai fatto, poi?
<kagakazov> cristian_c: qui il mistero si fa più fitto!!! sembrerebbe che parallelamente, in maniera del tutto indipendente dalla mia volontà, abbia funzionato un programma che automaticamente ha installato la stampante!!!
<kagakazov> non ti so spiegare come!!!
<cristian_c> 'un programma'
<cristian_c> sai anche quale programma?
<kagakazov> non proprio... è comparsa una finestra del tutto identica a quella comparsa quando cercavo di installare la stampante
<kagakazov> cristian_c: provo a disinstallare e a reinstallare???
<cristian_c> kagakazov: hai scaricato qualcosa?
<kagakazov> mi sono collegato al sito della samsung per vedere se c'era la possibilità di scaricare direttamente il driver da lì
<cristian_c> e...
<kagakazov> ma non ho fatto in tempo di trovare la voce di riferimento che l'installazione era completata
<cristian_c> kagakazov: se hai installato qualcosa, rimuovi la stampante e riaggiungila
<kagakazov> ok!
<cristian_c> visto che l'avevi aggiunta prima di installare il software
<cristian_c> e un bel reboot ci sarebbe stato bene
<kagakazov> allora riavvio a ci risentiamo...
<kagakazov> adduopo cristian_c
<kagakazov> songh' 'cca
<kagakazov> sto aggiungendo la stampante
<kagakazov> cristian_c: quale sito per caricare le immagini???
<kagakazov> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kagakazov> http://prntscr.com/bkv9vf ecco il programma con cui installo le stampante
<kagakazov> cristian_c: è partita automaticamente l'installazione, è comparsa una finestra della notifica seguente http://prntscr.com/bkvaum
<kagakazov> ancora presente
<kagakazov> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201601/20160105130821817/IT/Italian/Italian/manual/BABBIBJC.htm?isTocLink=fixed
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> kagakazov: ma questo non è ubuntu
<kagakazov> come no
<kagakazov> desktop mate
<cristian_c> ah, brutto quanto la morte
<kagakazov> comunque ho scaricato uld_v1.00.36_00.91.tar.gz
<cristian_c> kagakazov: ma dopo aver mandato l'sh, hai rimosso e riaggiunto la stampante?
<kagakazov> adesso ho reinstallato trami un file install-printer.sh
<cristian_c> kagakazov: ma quanti ne lanci?
<kagakazov> forse in questa maniera aggiorno il database
<cristian_c> scusa, eh
<kagakazov> no ho interrotto l'installazione
<cristian_c> kagakazov: se ti metti a fare cose, senza seguire la documentazione allegata
<cristian_c> così facendo, come puoi far funzionare tutto bene?!
<kagakazov> il fatto è che le volte scorse sono riuscito a installare tutto in maniera facile e immediata
<cristian_c> kagakazov: libero di fare quello che ti pare
<cristian_c> ma se cerchi assistenza, mettiti nella condizione di seguire seriamente
<kagakazov> hai ragione
<cristian_c> kagakazov: rimuovi la stampante, e annulla quello che stavi facendo
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto leggi la documentazione inclusa nel pacchetto che hai scaricato
<kagakazov> ok!!!
<kagakazov> fatto
<cristian_c> kagakazov: che hai fatto?
<kagakazov> praticamente niente ho avviato solo da terminale i pacchetti install-printer.sh e install.sh
<cristian_c> #ealloranoncicapiamo
<kagakazov> l'installazione dalla voce stampante l'ho interrotta immediatamente nel momento in cui la stampante non veniva rilevata
<kagakazov> in che senso??? O_0
<kagakazov> cristian_c: una volta che ho lanciato install-printer.sh attaccando la stampante sembrerebbe normalmente installata
<cristian_c> kagakazov: appunto, annulla quanto finora fatto
<cristian_c> se vuoi tentare di risolvere in modo ordinato
<kagakazov> perchè???
<kagakazov> funziona tutto benissimo
<cristian_c> piuttosto che prendere iniziative
<kagakazov> la stampa va che è una bellezza
<cristian_c> #ealloraqualeilproblema
<kagakazov> probabilmente avevo installato il driver sbagliato, perchè il driver della mia stampante non faceva parte del database
<kagakazov> il pacchetto che ho installato aggiorna probabilmente il database
<cristian_c> e allora lo vedi che era stato un errore?
<kagakazov> sicuramente cristian_c
<kagakazov> empiricamente il fatto che la stampante non funzionasse è per forza indice di qualcosa che non va
<Guest62143> Non riesco ad avviare la. Connessione a internet con chiavetta già installata
<cristian_c> 'già installata'
<cristian_c> e da quanto tempo accade questo, Guest62143 ?
<lillo> salve a tutti! non so che ho combinato, ma ogni volta che avvio ubuntu mi appare la scritta please enter passphrase for disk blahblah or none (cryptswap) io faccio enter e mi si avvia tranquillamente.... ma e' una cosa fastidiosa come posso toglierla?
<max55> buna sera a tutti non riesco ad istallare ubuntu su hp spectre x360 da usb non mi parte la chiavetta nel bios me la vede ma quando clicco su avvio da chiavetta mi dice che non ce niente
<cristian_c> max55: come l'hai creata?
<cristian_c> max55: il pc è tuo?
<max55> si e mio lo creata con universal usb istaller
<max55> lo appena comprato
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> dev'esserti costato una fortuna, comub
<max55> 1000
<cristian_c> comunque, a parte le inezie, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<cristian_c> max55: hai scaricato 16.04 a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> max55: quanto spazio ha l'hard disk o ssd?
<max55> con qulla pennatta ho gia creato 2 pc di cui questo che inizialmente non si riusciva e poi krabador mi disse di creare la pennetta con universal usb installer e va
<max55> ssd da 128
<cristian_c> max55: non tutti i pc sono uguali e non tutti i bios sono uguali
<max55> 16.04 a 64bit
<cristian_c> max55: comunque lo spazio su ssd nonvè tantissimo
<max55> e quindi
<cristian_c> max55: ok
<cristian_c> max55: io farei un tentativo con rufus
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto
<cristian_c> max55: andrei nel bios e in windows
<cristian_c> ma prima nel bios
<cristian_c> a controllare che il fastboot sia disattivato
<max55> devo metterlo in dual boot senza toccare la parte windos seno perdo la garanzia
<cristian_c> max55: e comunque, se monti quella usb su un altro pc ora, il contenuto è ancora vuoto?
<cristian_c> max55: infatti, e poi son dolori
<max55> no ho fatto un asus la pennetta no  e vuota
<cristian_c> max55: quindi recati nel bios
<max55> ce la 1604
<max55> aspetta accendo
<cristian_c> max55: ti ho chiesto se in questo momento la usb viene vista vuota
<cristian_c> su un altro pc
<cristian_c> max55: e comunque, da quale pc stai chattando?
<max55> da un alto pc
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> max55: collega la usb al pc da cui stai scrivendo
<cristian_c> e vedi se viene montata correttamente
<max55> aspe ti dico cosa mi dice della usb
<max55> selected boot image did not authencate
<cristian_c> max55: per fwvore....
<cristian_c> fai quanto richiesto
<max55> dimmi
<cristian_c> cristian_c> max55: collega la usb al pc da cui stai scrivendo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e vedi se viene montata correttamente
<max55> si corrette
<max55> collegata
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> max55: che cosa mostra il file manager?
<max55> si
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<max55> https://imgur.com/edit
<cristian_c> max55: il link all'immagine
<cristian_c> non al sito
<cristian_c> che ospita l'immagine
<cristian_c> perché se fai clic su quel link, dovrebbe comparire la schermata
<max55> https://imgur.com/s7eHwMH
<cristian_c> cosa non valida tramite il link che hai postato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> si sta aprendo
<cristian_c> la usb è ok
<cristian_c> max55: sullo spectre, entra nel bios
<max55> ecco dove vado
<cristian_c> max55: e verifica la situazione del fastboot
<cristian_c> per capire se è enabldd o disabled
<cristian_c> max55: possibilmente in tempi ragionevoli, altrimenti non fa nientr
<cristian_c> e
<max55> ci sono 2 disabled
<max55> fast bot non lo trovo
<cristian_c> max55: e quali sono questi disabled?
<max55> adapter boot
<cristian_c> comunque, ti hanno dato il manuale?
<max55> e legaci suppport
<cristian_c> max55: potrebbe essere necessario attivare legacy support
<cristian_c> ma prima occorre trovare fastboot o avvio rapido
<max55> provo
<cristian_c> max55: spe
<cristian_c> max55: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/How-to-boot-from-USB-flash-drive-HP-Spectre-x360/td-p/5032935
<cristian_c> go to advanced/system configuration and look for this
<cristian_c> Sometimes it is in the boot options
<cristian_c>  
<cristian_c> Disable Secure boot and check if the F9 menu can find your USB flash Drive
<cristian_c> max55: se ti sei perso, puoi farlo presente ;)
<max55> no e che non ce
<cristian_c> max55: che cosa non c'è?
<max55> in opziono boot
<cristian_c> neanche in advanced?
<cristian_c> max55: esattamente, quale opzione stai cercando?
<max55> no
<max55> securiti boot
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Another additional thing that you may have to do is to enable legacy mode if the BIOS allows/has this option.
<max55> per disattivarlo
<max55> sono allinterno ma non ce
<cristian_c> max55: attiva legacy mode
<cristian_c> vediamo se lo digerisce
<max55> ok
<max55> ok trovato maledetto secure boot
<max55> disattivato  riavvio??
<cristian_c> max55: sì
<cristian_c> max55: ok, quindi hai disattivato secure boot
<cristian_c> ma hai lasciato disabled legacy, giusto?
<cristian_c> max55:
<max55> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> prova quindi
<cristian_c> ovviamente, salva le modifiche nel bios
<max55> si fatto
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> e...
<max55> niente non parte
<cristian_c> max55: cosa dice?
<max55> sempre loa stessa cosa
<cristian_c> max55: hai premuto f9?
<max55> si
<cristian_c> max55: rientra nel bios e verifica che secure boot sia già disattivato
<max55> ok
<cristian_c> max55: lo è?
<max55> no
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> allora non avevi salvato
<max55> lo faccio salvo ma me lo da dinuovo abbilitato
<cristian_c> max55: e come salvi?
<max55> si salvo f10 salva e esci
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> max55: entra in windows, e disattiva il fastboot da lì
<max55> aspe
<cristian_c> max55: pannello di controllo -> hardware e suoni -> opzioni risparmio energia -> specifica cosa avviene quando si preme il pulsante di alimentazione
<max55> ok ci sono cera un cliente
<cristian_c> max55: e in impostazioni di arresto, togli la spunta in 'attiva avvio rapido (scelta consigliata)
<cristian_c> e toglila anche da sospensione, ibernazione e blocco
<cristian_c> fatto questo, fai clic su Salva cambiamenti
<cristian_c> max55: e riavvii
<cristian_c> anzi, spegni e riavvii
<cristian_c> arrestando completamente il sistema
<max55> fatto
<cristian_c> e...
<max55> faccio partire usb
<cristian_c> f9
<max55> riprovo
<cristian_c> max55: ma dovresti assicurarti che il bios conservi le impostazioni
<max55> ok guardo
<cristian_c> max55: #chesuccede
<max55> no parte lo stesso ma il secure boot non me lo disattiva
<cristian_c> max55: però è partita?
<max55> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> max55: attiva legacy
<max55> che nervosoooo
<cristian_c> calma
<cristian_c> fai un respiro
<max55> fatta aspe attivando legaci mi disattiva secure bot
<cristian_c> oooohh
<max55> provo adesso
<cristian_c> bebe
<cristian_c> *bene
<cristian_c> max55: #comeva
<max55> non me lo salve
<max55> ma perche
<cristian_c> f10 non va?
<max55> no
<cristian_c> per save ed exit
<max55> lo salvo ma al riavvio e tutto come prima
<max55> si faccio cosi
<max55> f10
<cristian_c> max55: beh, dopo aver salvato ed uscito devi premere f9
<max55> si
<max55> faccio cosi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e....
<cristian_c> 8
<cristian_c> down vote
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> I have tried Ubuntu 14.04.02 via a USB stick on my Spectre x360 (8Gb RAM Intel 5200). As mentioned, secure boot needs to be disabled.
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/600528/is-ubuntu-compatible-with-the-hp-spectre-x360
<max55> che e stacosa
<cristian_c> max55: due strade
<max55> figlio di piiii uaiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<max55> fatta
<cristian_c> ?
<max55> lo sai cosa mi chedeva dopo
<cristian_c> dove/cosa?
<max55> per salvare le modificeh dovevo fare 7200 piu invio
<max55> adesso e partita
<cristian_c> e dove l'hai trovata questa indicazione?
<max55> quando riavvio e premevo f9
<cristian_c> uhm
<max55> mi diceva in inglese di continuare
<cristian_c> max55: ora, selezi9
<cristian_c> ora seleziona la lingua, e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> o 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<max55> e di schiacciare invio e lo facevo ma prima cera sto 7200
<max55> che dovevo fare
<cristian_c> mai vista una cosa del genere
<max55> aneanche io
<max55> appena o fatto cosi mi ha cambiato il bios e mi parte la chiavetta
<max55> lo provo ok senza istallarlo
<cristian_c> max55: assicurati, una volta sul desktop che vadano cose come risoluzione, audio, luminosità, batteria, wifi
<max55> ok
<max55> va va va
<cristian_c> max55: se le cose elencate vanno, fai una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> o digita: sudo fdisk -l
<max55> aspe mi connetto con alto
<cristian_c> max55: comunque, legacy è attivata?
<max55> si
<cristian_c> max55: a mio avviso, sarebbe meglio tu facessi il boot con legacy disattivata
<cristian_c> in modo da poter effettuare un'installazione in modalità uefi
<max55> ok
<cristian_c> che si sposa meglio con la presenza di windows 10, e per evitare problemi di convivenza
<max55> ok
<max5555> eccomi
<max5555> che comando volevi
<cristian_c> max5555: hai disattivato legwcy?
<max5555> acora no
<cristian_c> allora disattiva e rifai il boot
<max5555> lo sto provando
<cristian_c> con solo secure boot disattivato
<max5555> ok
<cristian_c> o comunque con legacy disattivato
<max5555> spengo questo
<max5555> e rifaccio tutto
<cristian_c> max55: comunque, in live il sistema funziona?
<cristian_c> grosso modo
<max55> si funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<max55> va bene
<cristian_c> allora torna nel bios e disattiva legacy, salvi
<cristian_c> e f9
<cristian_c> dopo esser salvato con f10
<cristian_c> *aver
<Fr4nk_0x55> ciao, ho la ventola che va a massima velocita' dopo la sospensione
<cristian_c> Fr4nk_0x55: beh, da quanto tempo?
<cristian_c> cos'hai installato?
<cristian_c> quale versione?
<cristian_c> su quale pc?
<Fr4nk_0x55> ed il comando echo "0" > /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device0/cur_state non funziona
<cristian_c> beh, se spegni la ventola
<cristian_c> hai una grossa possibilità di danneggiare la macchina
<cristian_c> in caso di surriscaldamento
<max55> ai capito
<Fr4nk_0x55> lo so
<max55> mo te lo spiego
<max55> per salvare le modifiche del bios
<krabador> !chat | Fr4nk_0x55
<ubot-it> Fr4nk_0x55: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | max55
<ubot-it> max55: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<max55> mi da un numere random
<max55> che dopo con f9 lo devi salvare
<max55> adesso mi a dato 9493 piu invio ora provo la chiavetta se parte
<max55> disattivato il secure boot
<max55> leganci disattivo
<krabador> max55, ma quanti pc al mese compri?
<max55> dovevo per forza
<max55> bonus scuola
<max55> da spendere
<max55> fatta
<max55> questa e la soluzione
<max55> cristian ci sei
<cristian_c> max55: ...
<max55> si va edesso
<cristian_c> max55: ok, in live, fa una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> o manda sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> se ti puoi collegare in chat dalla live, meglio ancora
<krabador> quest'ultima
<max55> mi collego con altro arrivo
<krabador> tassativamente
<max555> eccomi
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<max555> dove la metto la schemata
<cristian_c> ↑
<krabador> cristian_c, non è facile ricordarsi i siti photosharing
<max555> https://imgur.com/mzHZ0zB
<cristian_c> max555: possibilmente
<cristian_c> invece che selezionare la sd card da 32 gb
<cristian_c> cerca di mandare la schermata dell'ssd in goarted
<cristian_c> *gparted
<max555> https://imgur.com/BEyziij
<max555> scusa
<cristian_c> ok, vista
<cristian_c> max555: chiudi gparted
<max555> ok
<cristian_c> max555: lancia l'installer, mentre sei qui in chat
<max555> ok
<cristian_c> max555: e manda una schermata nel punto in cui richiede cosa fare
<max555> istallo affianco a windos
<cristian_c> max555: manda la schermata
<max555> o altro
<max555> ok
<max555> https://imgur.com/wVeT3cD
<cristian_c> max555: prova quella automatca
<max555> ok
<cristian_c> coaì com'è selezionata nella schermata
<cristian_c> *così
<max555> https://imgur.com/cKPye0K
<max555> vado avanti
<max555> o lo divido a metta
<cristian_c> max555: ma lasciagli pure 35 gb
<krabador> max555, gli assegni quello che vuoi
<cristian_c> così come l'installer ha deciso di partizionare
<krabador> considerando che c'è anche la home dentro
<konV> Ciao ragazzi
<max555> ok lascio cosi in automatico
<krabador> scegli quanto dare alla home
<krabador> !ciao | konV
<ubot-it> konV: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<konV> io ho la versione 14.04 lts, vorrei sapere fino a quando sarà supportata
<krabador> konV, 5 anni
<krabador> konV, fatti il calcolo ;)
<konV> perfetto
<konV> ma quando vorrò fare l'upgrade posso farlo da terminale?
<krabador> certo
<max555> istallo ok
<krabador> konV, sebbene se backuppi e reinstalli è meglio
<krabador> e ci metti lo stesso tempo
<krabador> max555, in quel modo root ed home sono nella stessa partizione
<krabador> la root puo' anche essere discretamente piccola, ma la home, se il sistema lo usi, magari no.
<max555> e quindi che devo fare
<krabador> l'hai tenuto in considerazione, o noi si parla, e tendi ad ignorare quello che ti si dice purchè risolvi il tuo problema del momento ?
<max555> no e verovi ascolto
<krabador> quindi quanto è grande lo spazio del sistema?
<max555> ho mandato le schermate
<max555> cristian le ha volute
<krabador> se non hai cambiato nulla da quando ti è stato segnalato che c'è anche la home, hai fatto come ho detto io
<krabador> ovvero ignorare
<krabador> buona installazione
<konV> ciao ragazzi grazie mille ;)
<cristian_c> max555: se hai bisogno di tanto spazio, ti servirà ingrandire la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> dipende unicamente da ciò
<max555> ok
<cristian_c> nel senso, io fossi in te mi godrei sopratutto wndows, su una macchina del genere, pagata un tot e che è fatta per andsre brne su winz
<cristian_c> *andare bene
<cristian_c> e ubuntu come sistema in se, si accontenta di 30 gb
<cristian_c> se invece salvi documenti sullq home, chiaro che il discorso cambia
<cristian_c> max555: in quanto puoi salvare file e documenti personali anche sulla partizione windows, che è visibile e accessibile da ubuntu
<max555> lo lasciata in automatico
<max555> 35g
<max555> sto andando avanti con l istallazione
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> max555: se poi vedi che lo spazio su ubuntu sta per esaurirsi, fai in tempo ad allargare la partizione
<max555> comunque grazie cristian
<cristian_c> di niente
<max555> ma tanto su ubuntu salvo poso uso disco esterno
<max555> ops poco
<max555> che stana cosa che anno messo su questo pc di sti codici random per salvare con f9 ma proprio srtano
<max555> chiudo chat poi vi dico a fine istallazione ok?
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest87181> ciao a tutti .....dopo vari tentativi e guide non riesco a far funzionare le ventole di un portatile ... pwmconfig comunque mi da /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<cristian_c> Guest87181: nel senso che non partono mai?
<pippo78> chi mi da una mano per risolvere errore uefi
<pippo78> grazie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | pippo78
<ubot-it> pippo78: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pippo78> non mi parte ubunto mi da errore uefi
<pippo78> grazie
<cristian_c> pippo78: come hai fatto la usb?
<pippo78> trasferendo tutti i files estratti da desktop su chiavetta
<cristian_c> ennò
<cristian_c> !usbwin | pippo78
<ubot-it> pippo78: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<pippo78> ah
<pippo78> grazie
<Guest87181> nel senso che proprio non le sento partire.....preciso che sono nabbo e magari faccio errori grossolani....
<devilzs> ciao
<cristian_c> Guest87181: che temperature raggiungi?
<cristian_c> Guest87181: che pc è?
<Guest87181> attualmente 51° per core e gpu 64° tieni presente però che devo tenere il portatile sopra un libro altrimenti dopo un pò diventa rovente e si spegne da solo..
<cristian_c> Guest87181: che pc è?
<cristian_c> Guest87181: beh, a 64° non si spegne da solo
<Guest87181> è un acer aspire 6930
<Guest87181> noma se tolgo il libro tempo mezzira e o si blocca o si spegne
<Guest87181> *mezzora
<cristian_c> Guest87181: intel core 2 duo con 4 gb di ram?
<Guest87181> si
<cristian_c> e nvidia 9600m gt
<Guest87181> dalle prove che ho fatto..praticamente non rileva i sensori delle ventole
<Guest87181> la scheda video dovrebbe essere quella....asp che controllo per sicurezza
<cristian_c> Guest87181: forse è il caso di provare derivate ufficiali come ubuntu mste o xubuntu
<cristian_c> mate
<cristian_c> che a parte la quantità di ram, quel pc è comunque un pc di 8 anni fa
<Guest87181> si è quella......
<Guest87181> e.....si il pc è vecchiotto ...
<cristian_c> che fa girare un sistema operativo del 2016 se hai installato la 16.04
<cristian_c> Guest87181: mettiti nella condizione di provare ubuntu mate o xubuntu in live
<cristian_c> e osserva la differenza
<cristian_c> !derivate | Guest87181
<ubot-it> Guest87181: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Guest87181> attualmente uso mint......comuncue le ventole con linux proprio non sono mai partite......solo che ora la cosa mi da noia....
<cristian_c> Guest87181: anche perché la scheda grafica nvidia che hai sta usando i driver open
<cristian_c> che sono abbastanza penosi
<Guest87181> ci sono speranze?????
<cristian_c> Guest87181: ma se usi mint, che chiedi a fare qui?
<cristian_c> !mint | Guest87181
<ubot-it> Guest87181: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<Guest87181> ho non pensavo di far cosa sgradita........scusate
<Guest87181> e che il fatto sussiste anche con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest87181: prova ubuntu mate o xubuntu in live
<cristian_c> e facci sapere ;)
<Guest87181> ok proverò intanto grazie....vado a vedere su linuxmind intanto.......grazie!!!!
<max55> sera a tuuti e andato tutto a buon fine funziona tutto
<max55> cia a tutti e na buona serata
<AZ604> buonasera, problema con scheda video. Schermo nero dopo grub..modello Ati HD 3470 sistema 14.04. ho reinstallato ieri sera e dopo vari tentativi (togliendo cavo alimentazione per esempio) finalmente il sistema l'ha riconosciuta ma dopo aver spento e riacceso niente..funziona solo in recovery...in passato avevo "risolto" installando "fglrx-update" p
<AZ604> er risolvere il problema dello schermo nero ma la scheda non aveva accelerazione. Grazie mille!
<cristian_c> AZ604:
<cristian_c> AZ604: che pc è?
<cristian_c> AZ604: ma in live funziona?
<AZ604> lenovo thincentre A58 MOD 7522
<cristian_c> ah, un fiss
<AZ604> in live solo con nomodset
<cristian_c> ok
<AZ604> e' strano...
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> AZ604: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/215263/graphic-card-driver-issues-ubuntu-14-04
<AZ604> grazie 1000 provo anche se già fatto in passato con esito negativo. magari oggi sono fortunato! :-)
<AZ604> il terminale mi dice che xserver-xorg-video-radeon e mesa-utils sono già installati
<AZ604> o meglio already the newest  version...
<AZ604> sudo apt-get install xxxx giusto ?
<AZ604> grazie cristian_c buonanotte!
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-26
<Innerina> vlc non mi fa gli screen, gli ho impostato la destinazione ma nada...
<YouNeverKnow> !chat | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Esimplex> Test
<Guest30120> Non riesco ad installare la chiavetta internet su ubuntu 16
<Guest30120> Aiuto x installare chiavetta internet su ubuntu 16.04
<Daittaz> Ciao a tutti. Ho perso l'accesso al mio disco rigido Ubuntu dopo l'aggiornamento non è riuscito, a causa di un problema di versione di GRUB, e vorrei chiedere alla comunità di ubuntu, in Sicilia, un buon indirizzo dove sarebbe possibile recuperare i miei dati, sapendo che si tratta di un hard disk cifrato (ho la password). PS: io sono un francese che vive in Tunisia, io non parlano italiano. Scusate per la traduzione automatica.
<Daittaz> Grazie
<akis24> Daittaz: puoi provare a ripristinare l'accesso al disco con boot-repair  e eviti il resto dei problemi
<akis24> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<akis24> Daittaz:   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<akis24> Guest30120: che chiavetta hai ? che prove hai fatto ? viene riconosciuta la chiavetta ?
<Guest30120> Ho provato di tutto ma non conosco ubuntu la chiavetta è una onda Tim con seven andava bene
<Guest30120> Il sistema la riconosce
<Daittaz> akis24 Ho provato boot-repair, ma non ha funzionato. La priorità è mettere al sicuro i miei dati. Ho affidato il mio computer con diversi specialisti da gennaio in Tunisia, senza risultato.
<akis24> Daittaz: appunto ti dicevo di provare a recuperare l'avvio del pc .. i file criptati mica facili da recuperare comunque prova a richiedere piu' tardi magari qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<akis24> Guest30120: lsusb  da terminale e poi metti risultato  su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Guest30120
<ubot-it> Guest30120: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest30120> Scusa ma per me è arabo
<akis24> Guest30120:  perfetto .. io ho da fare per adesso e non ho tempo a spiegarti ma se leggi al link che ti ho inviato e conosci l'italiano è facile da capire cosa fare
<akis24> Guest30120:  cosa non  capisci di questo ??? incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Guest30120: se non hai conoscenze neanche minime di ubuntu e linux in generale non si riesce ad aiutarti eh
<Daittaz> akis24: Sì, è sicuro per recuperare il boot e, pertanto, i dati sarebbero più semplici. Non ho più la reazione del sistema in mente, ma purtroppo boot-repair ha fallito. In effetti il problema potrebbe essere anche più complesso, perché il BIOS non riconosce più la chiave di avvio che avevo (tranne che per la coda), e questo prima ancora di tentare di boot-repair. Ma grazie
<STony> buongiorno, ho un paio di problemi con samba che non riesco a risolvere il primo è:WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated
<ale> buongiorno avrei bisogno di un aiuto riguardo ad una partizione di bot dove c e installato edubuntu non piu leggibile,ho messo l'hd in un box esternu usb e uso linuxite per accedervi ma nulla da fare
<SHA-256> riesci a leggere le partizioni con lsblk?
<ale> non sono molto espero premesso:)
<ale> che comando devo dare?
<SHA-256> apri il terminale e dai "lsblk" senza virgolette
<ale> ok
<SHA-256> controlla che compaiano le partizioni di quel disco
<ale> si ci sono
<ale> ora cosa faccio?
<SHA-256> cosa ci devi fare con le partizioni? vuoi tentar di recuperare grub?
<ale> ti spiego con piu dettaglio cosa è sucesso
<SHA-256> o devi recuperare i dati?
<ale> ho fotografie e altri dati,vorrei accedere alla partizione per recuperare tutto,poi se riuscivo a ripristinare edubuntu ancora meglio lo riuserei
<SHA-256> monta la partizione dove son situati i dati
<SHA-256> incollami le partizioni
<ale> come si fà?
<SHA-256> copiami quello che ti ha dato risultato il comando "lsblk"
<SHA-256> in privato
<Dany87> buongiorno
<shark87> salve
<SHA-256> giorno shark87
<shark87> ;)
<shark87> avrei bisogno di un parere tecnico
<SHA-256> ...
<Carlin0> shark87, e dovremmo indovinare o ce lo esponi ?
<shark87> si allora
<shark87> andavo in dual boot
<shark87> con windows 10 e ubuntu 16.04
<SHA-256> brr
<shark87> quando decido di aumentare la memoria sulla partizione dove ho installato ubuntu e diminuire quella di windows credo di aver combinato il casino
<SHA-256> so?
<shark87> praticamente al riavvio mi compare la scritta non bootable device
<shark87> ora sto operando da live cd di ubuntu
<SHA-256> hai ripartionato da windows?
<SHA-256> *ripartizionato
<shark87> credevo di non aver toccato proprio la partizione di windows
<SHA-256> shark87 sei un pò troppo generico, saprai bene cosa hai fatto durante la ripartizione
<shark87> chiedo scusa ma non sono utente esperto e la prossima volta ci pensero 10 volte prima di toccare le partizioni.
<shark87> con gd parted sono andato a diminuire la memoria sulla partizione di windows
<Carlin0> shark87, ma hai uefi ?
<shark87> da allora al riavvio non mi faceva piu accedere alla partizione windows
<shark87> si uefi
<Carlin0> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Carlin0> segui la guida shark87
<shark87> grazie mille Carlino
<shark87> ma devo cambiare da uefi a bios_
<shark87> ?
<Carlin0> shark87, sinceramente non conosco uefi in quanto ho tutti pc vecchi ma mi affido alla bontà della documentazione ufficiale
<shark87> ok grazie davvero mille <3
<Falcone> Buongiorno a tutti, vorrei sapere una cosa come posso fare per passare da un pendrive di avvio del sistema operativo ubuntu ad installare il sistema su disco fisso? Grazie
<f843d0> !usbwin | Falcone
<ubot-it> Falcone: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<f843d0> !installazione | Falcone
<ubot-it> Falcone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Falcone> Grazie non so se ho detto bene avendo un pc senza sistema operativo quello che ho fatto é creare una pen di avvio e funziona tutto. Quello che vorrei è che si avviasse senza la pen .
<Falcone> Ovvio che la pen l'ho creata da un'altro pc
<f843d0> Falcone: devi installare, semplicemente
<Falcone> quindi inizialmente avvio con la pen è il comando installa dove lo trovo....scusa ma non sono esperto
<f843d0> Falcone: leggi le guide che ti sono state indicate
<Falcone> ok grazie ciao
<shark87> scusate ancora, non mi permette di installare unetbootin per masterizzare l immagine iso di boot-repair, come posso fare?
<shark87> dovrei masterizzare l immagine iso di boot-repair su usb
<f843d0> shark87: usa Rufus
<f843d0> !usbwin | shark87
<ubot-it> shark87: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shark87> non posso installare su windows, ora mi trovo su ubuntu nella versione di prova da dvd
<shark87> perche il pc non mi permette di accedere alle partizioni
<f843d0> shark87: allora installa boot-repair direttamente dalla live e usalo
<shark87> ok, thanks
<krabador> e perché "il pc non permette di accedere alle partizioni"?
<sito> salve, esiste un metodo per riportare grub esattamente com'era a quando ho installato ubuntu? perchè ho fatto delle modifiche e nonostante abbia provato di tutto lo splashscreen non nevuole sapere di farsi vedere. splashscreen
<krabador> !grub | sito
<ubot-it> sito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sito> si mi pare si chiami così quello del caricamenrto
<sito> ok ora guardo
<krabador> segui la guida ripristino
<Ninni82> Salve ragazzi, ho installato per la prima volta Ubuntu, e ho tanta voglia di impararlo per bene!
<Ninni82> Mi potete indicare una chat dove si possa partire da zero come me?!?!
<Ninni82> grazie a tutti!!!
<tamy304> ciao ragazzi ho un problema non mi ricordo più la pass per entrare nel terminale qualcuno può aiutarmi grazie
<davide> problemi con ubuntu 15.10
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<davide> quando cerco di scaricare dei file setup.exe mi dice sempre il seguente messaggio: si e' verificato un errore durante il caricamento dell'archivio
<Mr_Pan> davide, e che ci devi fare con un file .exe  in ubuntu  ?
<Mr_Pan> davide, i file .exe non vanno in ubuntu ... normalmente sono eseguibili windows
<davide> devo scaricare il driver di uno scanner
<Mr_Pan> davide, e non con il file .exe non ci fai un granchè ...
<Mr_Pan> davide, modello dello scanner   ?
<davide> purtroppo io non conosco ubuntu
<cristian_c> davide: driver di windows su ubuntu?
<davide> BearPaw 1200CU Plus II
<cristian_c> davide: linux ha i propri driver, non fa uso dei driver windows
<cristian_c> mi spiace
<cristian_c> davide: ma hai collegato lo scanner alla macchina con ubuntu?
<davide> non c'e' un modo per fare funzionare il mio scanner con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> davide: ma hai collegato lo scanner alla macchina con ubuntu?
<davide> no, perche' pensavo che servisse il driver come con windows
<cristian_c> davide: collega lo scanner alla macchina con ubuntu
<cristian_c> stai chattando da ubuntu?
<davide> si chatto da ubuntu
<davide> ho collegato lo scanner, ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> davide: digita: lsusb
<cristian_c> anzi, prima, davide digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<davide> dove devo digitare questo?
<cristian_c> davide: in un terminale
<Mr_Pan> davide, CTRL + ALT + t
<krabador> davide: certo che serve il driver, ma se su linux non esiste , non hai soluzioni.
<Mr_Pan> è pure un modello molto vecchio .... non è supportato neanche più dal produttore .....
<Mr_Pan> esistono driver mac e win fino a 8 e niente altro .....
<davide> ho digitato quello che mi hai detto e ha scaricato qualcosa, ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> davide: ora, digita: lsusb | pastebinit
<cristian_c> davide: e incolla qui l'indirizzo web risultante
<krabador> davide: tieni presente che a luglio 15.10 smette di essere supportato
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17910730/
<davide> adesso?
<cristian_c> davide: in un terminale: sudo simple-scan
<davide> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> davide: sudo apt-get install -y xsane | pastebinit
<davide> ho inserito, adesso?
<cristian_c> davide: ha completato?
<cristian_c> restituisci il link
<krabador> davide ,"adesso " lo diciamo noi
<davide> cioe?
<cristian_c> davide: il comando restituisce un link?
<davide> si
<cristian_c> postalo
<Mr_Pan> davide, incolla il link che ti ha restituito il comando
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17911041/
<cristian_c> tra l'altro
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 19 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 226 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> davide: digita: sudo xsane
<krabador> davide, e aggiornalo 'sto sistema ogni tanto
<krabador> davide, che ti ha fatto di male ?
<krabador> l'uomo vespa.
<vespman80> ahaha si..
<vespman80> ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04  su nuovo pc
<krabador> e #kessuccesso ?
<vespman80> ho un paio di problemi che nn riesco a risolvere
<davide> mi dice che e' molto pericoloso se continuo
<krabador> davide, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> davide, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> davide, di quest'ultimo fa il pastebin a mano
<Mr_Pan> davide, non ti preoccupare non esploderà ...
<vespman80> skype: audio ok, se faccio video con entrambe le cam accese il video sul pc con ubuntu sfarfalla blu e bianco e la preview del mio video è olo un pezzettino, anche se l'altro vede tutto completo
<krabador> davide, senza accettare la richiesta che ti farà , di continuare, ok ?
<krabador> !pastebin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vespman80> nn ho trovato da nessuna parte qualcuno con questo problema. avate idea?
<krabador> vespman80, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> vespman80, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<vespman80> fatto @krabador
<krabador> vespman80, niente @ , non serve, non è un social
<krabador> vespman80, incolla il link risultante
<krabador> !chi | vespman80
<ubot-it> vespman80: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<davide> purtroppo non riesco
<krabador> davide, copia / incolla, lo sai fare ?
<davide> certo
<krabador> davide, allora copia / incolla i comandi , da qui al terminale
<xNyes> salve
<krabador> premi invio per ognuno
<krabador> !ciao | xNyes
<ubot-it> xNyes: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<xNyes> krabador posso farti una domanda?
<krabador> xNyes, e non solo a me ;)
<xNyes> mi è uscito un messagio
<vespman80> krabador pastebinit me l'ha installato, al secondo comando ha scritto questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/17911361/
<xNyes> tipo di una cosa
<xNyes> di un aggiornamento parziale
<krabador> davide, dell'ultimo comando, fai il pastebin  mano
<xNyes> ho ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<krabador> xNyes, scrivi tutto su una linea
<xNyes> e quando chiamavo con skype diceva che era troppo vecchio
<krabador> xNyes, capito?
<xNyes> ok scusa xD comunque tipo una cosa dell aggiornamento parziale
<xNyes> mi dice tipo avanzamento parziale ed altro
<cristian_c> 'una sola linea'
<krabador> xNyes, ma non avevi detto di aver capito ?
<davide> adesso dal terminale sta scaricando degli aggiornamenti
<krabador> davide, ti ho chiesto, di mandare quei comandi
<cristian_c> davide: in ogni caso, xsane va?
<krabador> davide, non accettare l'ultimo, e di fare il pastebin a mano di quello che appariva prima della conferma
<krabador> cristian_c, un attimo , per favore
<krabador> davide, che cosa c'era di poco chiaro, nella richiesta che ti è stata inoltrata alle 16:21 ?
<krabador> vespman80, intel skylake , allora, hai altri problemi di visualizzazione video  ?
<krabador> xNyes, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> xNyes, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> xNyes, incolla qui il link
<xNyes> krabador? cosa c'entro io? lol
<krabador> xNyes, ti senti bene?
<davide> sono entrato dove mi diceva che e' molto pericoloso, e adesso dal terminale sta scaricando dei file
<krabador> xNyes, rispondi seriamente .
<xNyes> si
<vespman80> krabador: cosa vuol dire intel skylake? comdando da mettere a terminale? scusatemi, non sono esperto di cose teciniche, ma mi piace molto ubuntu.. sul vecchio pc avevo 12.04 e su pc vecchio dei miei ho messo lubuntu
<cristian_c> vespman80: è una generazione di processori core
<krabador> vespman80, il tuo processore.
<krabador> davide, semplicemente prima degli aggiornamenti , era importante tu mandassi il pastebin di  questo comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> come richiesto
<krabador> visto che hai detto che "<davide> mi dice che e' molto pericoloso se continuo"
<davide> penso di averlo mandato
<cristian_c> ehhh. pensi
<krabador> davide, abbi pazienza , non ti ho chiesto di supporre di farlo
<davide> adesso ha finito gli aggiornamenti, cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> ma di farlo
<krabador> e pubblicare qui il risultato
<krabador> davide, visto che li ha fatto
<krabador> *fatti
<krabador> fa il pastebin di tutta l'installazione degli aggiornamenti
<krabador> !pastebin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> come faccio il pastebin?
<krabador> davide, e per favore, ok l'inesperienza ubuntu
<krabador> davide, ma credo che tu abbia esperienza in lettura, giusto ?
<vespman80> krabador: il mio processore é Intel® Core™ i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz × 4 , grafica Intel® HD Graphics 520 (Skylake GT2) , se uso webcam con altri software tipo hangout o cabona x web cam cheese, funziona tutto bene
<krabador> vespman80, " Intel® Core™ i5-6200U" ---> intel skylake.
<krabador> vespman80, bene allora.
<davide> lo mando tramite il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> davide, hai esperienza in lettura
<krabador> davide, o fai scrivere la gente , per fare come ti pare con quello che ti scrivono ?
<krabador> davide, te lo chiedo prima, per ottimizzare meglio, il rapporto col canale di supporto.
<davide> Ok, io sinceramente non mi aspettavo di essere trattato in questo modo, comunque grazie ugualmente
<cristian_c> davide: però non sappiamo se xsane va
<krabador> davide, neanche noi, con una trascuratezza quasi totale , di quello che ti si è detto
<davide> Pensavo che ubuntu fosse molto meglio
<krabador> davide, è molto meglio nelle mani di utenti che leggono quello che gli si scrive
<krabador> fidati
<cristian_c> davide: in quanto non hai mandato un feedback né positivo, né negativo
<davide> certamente
<vespman80> ok krabador , ora che faccio? riavvio pc e riprovo? o riprovo subito?
<krabador> vespman80, allora, considera che skype linux, è particolarmente molto vecchio ormai
<krabador> vespman80, dammi un attimo
<davide> semplicemente perche' mi risponde piu' di una persona, e non so dove trovare il feedback altrimenti lo mandero con molto piacere, anche se sicuramente non verra' preso in consdierazione
<cristian_c> cristian_c> davide: digita: sudo xsane
<f843d0> davide: per questo puoi differenziare le risposte afferendoti alle singole persone
<cristian_c> non ha avuto una chiara risposta
<vespman80> certo krabador, allora attendo tuo feedback, anzi grazie mille.. altri problemi sono riusciuto a risoverli da solo, questo e un altro no..
<davide> l'ho gia' fatto molto tempo fa
<cristian_c> davide: allo stesso modo erano stato chiesto di mandare altri comandi
<krabador> vespman80, ok, descrivi anche l'altro
<cristian_c> a cui non sono seguiti i relativi paste
<davide> che io ho mandato
<cristian_c> davide> lo mando tramite il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> lì è rimasto
<f843d0> davide: hai provato ad aprire il link che hai suggerito? :)
<davide> quale, quello che mi diceva che e' molto pericoloso?
<f843d0> 16:42:48< cristian_c> davide> lo mando tramite il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<f843d0> ^ questo, davide
<krabador> davide, ti era stato chiesto di mandare sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, e di fare il pastebin prima dell'accettazione , appunto per vedere cosa ci sarebbe stato di pericoloso
<vespman80> krabador:  quando sospendo il pc, non mi si riavvia tenendo premuto il tasto power, rimane sospeso, l'unico modo è tenere premuto per qualche secondo il tasto power e forzare lo spegnimento. ho un HP 15-ac618nl, processore detto, ho 8gb ram, non so se ti serva altro
<cristian_c> davide: facciamo una cosa, posta la schermata in cui leggi 'del pericolo'
<krabador> vespman80, al momento purtroppo il supporto ad intel skylake deve maturare molto
<krabador> vespman80, e le attuali principali problematiche sono appunto nella gestione energetica, della piattaforma
<vespman80> ok krabador quindi sono problemi che al momento non si possono risolvere.. ho capito bene? cavoli a saperlo installavo 14.04, ora nn ho voglia di riformattare tutto.. ho pure fatto una dual machine con win 10
<krabador> vespman80, avresti fatto peggio
<krabador> con 14.04
<vespman80> si? xke
<krabador> vespman80, ubuntu 16.04 usa un kernel 4.4 , il supporto a intel skylake è iniziato con 4.3
<krabador> è migliorato molto con 4.5 e 4.6 e continuerà a farlo con 4.7 , in uscita a luglio
<vespman80> ok krabador quindi è il processore che è un po' sfigato.. si tratta di un processore low cost? era su un laptop in offerta
<krabador> no, non è sfigato
<krabador> è un buon processore
<krabador> a cui il supporto deve solo maturare, è recentissimo, ci vuole sempre qualche mese, per allineare la compatibilità del sistema alle nuove piattaforme
<vespman80> krabador:  ok, grazie per tutte le info, quindi se ho capito bene, confermami, quando escono nuovi kernel, i problemi potrebbero risolversi da soli?
<cristian_c> vespman80: è un processore che ha meno di un anno
<vespman80> ok cristian_c, ps nonostante da informazioni pc come scheda grafica mi esco intel skyalek, sul pc c'è un adesivo che dice AMD RADEON GRAPHICS..
<krabador> vespman80, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<vespman80> krabador:  mi esce questo, cosa devo fare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17912816/
<cristian_c> vespman80: beh
<cristian_c> vespman80: lspci -nnk | pastebinit
<vespman80> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17913150/
<cristian_c> Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330] [1002:6660] (rev ff)
<cristian_c> VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics [8086:1916] (rev 07)
<vespman80> perdonatemi cristian_c e krabador non ho capito se devo aspettare qualcosa o se avete già controllato e non si può fare nulla..
<krabador> vespman80, un attimo di pazienza
<vespman80> si certo.. scusami krabador, è la prima volta che uso questo chat e non so bene come funziona, ci tengo a dirvi che apprezzo l'aiuto.. ok aspetto, ci mancherebbe..
<krabador> vespman80, la ati no viene vista correttamente
<vespman80> cosa krabador ?
<krabador> "AMD RADEON GRAPHICS" ---> non viene vista correttamente
<vespman80> capisco krabador , il problema è la scheda grafica.. questo x skype, giusto? posso fare qualcosa?
<krabador> vespman80, non ripetere domande, per favoro
<krabador> *e
<krabador> ok, vespman80 , apri il terminale
<krabador> cd /tmp
<krabador> invio
<krabador> wget https://github.com/linuxenko/ubuntu-skylake-i915-video-fix/releases/download/v1/20-intel.conf
<krabador> invio
<vespman80> krabador:  fatto
<krabador> vespman80, sudo cp 20-intel.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<krabador> invio
<krabador> riavvia, questo dovrebbe risolvere il problema con il video in skype
<krabador> vespman80, se volessi tornare alla situazione precedente, basta solo che rimuovi il file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<vespman80> ok provo krabador, in caso come rimuovo il file? che me lo salvo prima che esco dalla chat
<krabador> vespman80, eeeeh, se usi ubuntu dalla 12.04 , dovresti piu' che saperlo...
<krabador> ;)
<vespman80> sudo nautilus e cerco il file, mi hai dato le directory... giusto?
<krabador> vespman80, mai preso confidenza col terminale, da 4 anni a 'sta parte ?
<vespman80> poco-- LOL-- lo uso solo se non ho l'alternativa in grafica.. qualcosina saprei fare.. molto ina.. ma sono insicuro..
<vespman80> cmq ok.. credo di aver capito.. krabador  spegno riavvio e ti do feed back, prima di tutto grazie mille dell'aiuto
<krabador> vespman80, è il sistema  operativo sbagliato, per non saper usare il terminale , tienilo in conto come regola generale, se ti è sfuggito negli ultimi 4 anni ;)
<krabador> vespman80, sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<vespman80> cool
<vespman80> krabador sei un mito, skype risolto!!! hai voglia di provare ad aiutarmi anche per la sospensione che non funziona? nel senso che va in sospensione, ma poi non si riavvia, l'unica è forzare lo spegnimento tenendo premuto power per qualche secondo
<krabador> vespman80, il discorso di cui prima sulla gestione energetica ancora immatura per intel skylake, te lo ricordi ?
<vespman80> si certo krabador , quindi quello al momento non si riesce a risolvere e devo aspettare nuovo kernel? scusa pensavo che come per skye eri riuscito a risolvere, magari anche per questo trovavi una soluzione
<krabador> vespman80, https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/41713.html
<krabador> vespman80, puoi provare un kernel successivo , ma ancora in sviluppo, a quello che hai attualmente, per vedere se è uno dei problemi risolti nel frattempo, ma se non sai come affrontare problemi riguardanti la stabilità che possono esserci in un kernel in sviluppo , è sconsigliabile
<vespman80> capisco grazie krabador, grazie di tutte le info.. a questo punto per quello aspetto che escano i nuovi kernel.. ma quando li mette il software update, non prima vista che me lo sconsigli. grazie ancora.
<krabador> vespman80, tieni sepre il sistema aggiornato
<vespman80> quello sempre! grazie e buon pomeriggio krabador.. anche se non sono un utente avanzato, io consiglio ubuntu  ( e lubuntu x pc vecchi) a tutti.. i miei genitori ed alcuni amici sono già passati grazie a me..
<krabador> vespman80, se si trovano bene, sei un perfetto membro della comunità :D
<krabador> grazie
<vespman80> krabador: mi dici il comando da terminale per vedere ke kernel ho? così me lo salvo e controllo ogni tanto..
<krabador> vespman80, uname -a
<vespman80> krabador:  leggo questo, vuol dire che ho 4.4 giusto? scusa chiedo tutto, ma poi mi segno le cose e non le chiedo più.. ho fatto un mini bigino su g drive--  Linux frankie-HP-Notebook 4.4.0-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 8 19:27:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vespman80> faccio quello che posso per la comunità, non un tecnico, ma diffondo ubuntu fra chi lo vuole provare.. per schrzo coi miei amici dico che ubuntizzo i pc..
<vespman80> grazie di tutto krabador stacco
<krabador> ciao vespman80 , buone cose
<cristian_c> !documentazione | vespman80
<ubot-it> vespman80: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> vespman80: che risponde alla maggior parte delle domande fatte
<krabador> vespman80, hai grub, in avvio del pc ?
<vespman80> si certo krabador.. appena avevo messo ubunto di fianco a win era scomparso.. poi entrando nel bios gli ho detto che doveva avviare ubuntu prima di win , tutto è andato a posto.. mi esce il grub e posso scegliere fra ubuntu e win e se non scelgo, dopo poco avvia ubuntu.. questo risolto da solo!
<krabador> vespman80, allora , se hai grub, premi "e" in conrrispondenza della prima voce di grub, posizionati vicino a quiet splash aggiungi, preceduto da uno spazio e succeduto da uno spazio, a fianco a splash     acpi_osi=!
<krabador> premi poi f10
<krabador> vedi che fa con la sospensione
<vespman80> krabador:  non so come farlo , scusami.. riesci a spiegarmi meglio? allora, riavvio pc, poi con le freccette scelgo ubuntu e invece che invio premo "e" e il resto che vuol dire?
<krabador> yes
<vespman80> ok, e poi?  non capisco nulla di questo passaggio " posizionati vicino a quiet splash aggiungi, preceduto da uno spazio e succeduto da uno spazio, a fianco a splash     acpi_osi=!  "
<lucaleporini> Salve, ho un problema
<lucaleporini> di punto in bianco non mi funzionano più le periferiche
<lucaleporini> come faccio a riattivarle?
<lucaleporini> Grazie del supporto
<lucaleporini> in anticipo
<lucaleporini> se riuscite a dirmi dei passaggi da seguire
<lucaleporini> ve ne sarai davvero infinitamente grato
<krabador> lucaleporini, "le periferiche" ---> descrivi meglio
<lucaleporini> Le porte usb, sia mouse sia hard disk esterno
<lucaleporini> Salve, ho un problema. Non riesco più ad utilizzare le porte usb (sia mouse sia hard disk o chiavetta)
<lucaleporini> riuscite a dirmi come riattivarle
<lucaleporini> ?
<lucaleporini> ve ne sarai infinitamente grato
<lucaleporini> scusate la ripetizione
<lucaleporini> riuscite a darmi una soluzione ?
<lucaleporini> di come riattivare le porte usb
<lucaleporini> se c'è una qualche buon anima
<lucaleporini> è davvero importante
<vespman80> krabador:  perdonami, mi riesci a dettagliare meglio i passaggi?
<cristian_c> lucaleporini:
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: riesci a scrivere la domanda su meno linee?
<cristian_c> vespman80: che hai fatto dopo aver premuto 'e'?
<vespman80> cristian_c: non l'ho fatto perchè non sapevo cosa fare dopo.. non capivo i comandi.. aspe devo uscire dalla chat e rientro.. mi sono salvato i passaggi suggeriti
<lucaleporini> Ho un problema sulle porte usb, di punto in bianco non funzionano più, riesci a dirmi i passaggi da seguire per risolvere questo problema?
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> e su quale pc?
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: e quanti sistemi sono installati su quel pc?
<vespman80> cristian_c:  ci sono, non sono dovuto uscire, allora fino a premere "e" ci sono , ma poi? cosa vuol dire " posizionati vicino a quiet splash aggiungi, preceduto da uno spazio e succeduto da uno spazio, a fianco a splash     acpi_osi=!
<vespman80> premi poi f10  " me lo potresti spiegare passo a passo? nn capisco quiet splash
<cristian_c> vespman80: che prima di tutto, devi navigare nella schermata
<cristian_c> tramite il cursore
<cristian_c> vespman80: per raggiungere la stringa che ti è stata indicata
<lucaleporini> allora ubuntu 15.10, asus a56cm e sono installati sia Win10 sia Ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: considera che a luglio scade il supporto alls 15.10
<cristian_c> alla
<vespman80> cristian_c: ok raggiungo la prima riga, clicco E ma poi non capisco cosa fare, mi manca il lessico x capire queste cose purtroppo
<cristian_c> che ti costringerà ad aggiornare alla 16.04 se vuoi continuare a ricevere gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza e installare le applicazioni dai repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> vespman80: dopo aver premuto 'e', appare una nuova schermata?
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: core i5 3317u?
<vespman80> cristian_c: non lo so.. non l'ho fatto perchè non capivo i passaggi dopo, facciamo così, accedo alla chat dall altro pc così posso lavorare su questo e mi guidi passo a passo.. ok?
<cristian_c> vespman80: è meglio, in questo frangente
<vespman80> sto avviando il mio netbook con lubuntu 14. a fra poco, grazie mille
<cristian_c> è importante che tu abbia la schermata davanti, quando ti vengono indicate le operazioni da eseguire
<lucaleporini> core i7 3537U
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: ok
<lucaleporini> ti seguo passo passo, ho davanti il pc
<vespman80> cristian_c: eccomi,allora grub , mi posiziono sulla prima riga cn le frecce e clicco "E" giusto?
<cristian_c> vespman80: sì, ma appare una schermata?
<vespman80> cristian_c: primo passo fatto, appare una schermata
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: hai provato oggi win 10?
<vespman80> cristian_c: prima riga della schermata dice: setparams 'Ubuntu'
<cristian_c> vespman80: localizza la stringa che ti è stata indicata, tramite il cursore
<cristian_c> scorrendo la schermatav;)
<lucaleporini> sisi l'ho provato e funziona perfettamente, la chiavetta usb la legge e anche il mouse
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: ok, solo quelli ubuntu respinge?
<cristian_c> o anche altri dispositivi usb?
<vespman80> cristian_c: krabador mi diceva questo  " posizionati vicino a quiet splash aggiungi, preceduto da uno spazio e succeduto da uno spazio, a fianco a splash     acpi_osi=!  " ma non so cosa sia quiet splash, quindi nn riesco a trovare la riga
<cristian_c> vespman80: hai fatto quello che ti ho detto?
<cristian_c> vespman80: localizza la stringa che ti è stata indicata, tramite il cursore
<cristian_c> scorrendo la schermata ;)
<krabador> vespman80, se hai premuto "e" in corrispondenza della prima voce di grub, ha una serie di linee
<krabador> tra esse ci sono quelle 2 parole
<vespman80> cristian_c: quale riga? cosa ci deve essere scritto su questa riga? è questo che non capisco, su ke riga poszionarmi
<krabador> vespman80, hai grub o no?
<vespman80> cristian_c:  ho capitooooo ora.. cerco che ci sia scritto quiet splash.. illuminazione,,,
<krabador> vespman80, hai detto prima di averlo e di sapere cos'è
<vespman80> lo ho.. so che è il boot loader ma nn ne so molto
<krabador> ecco, rifletti ulteriormente su quanto ti ho detto , e che hai anche appena reincollato
<vespman80> cristian_c:  allora ho trovato quiet splash, devo aggiungere preceduto da uno spazio e seguito da uno spazio la praola "   acpi_osi=!  " ma non ho capito se metterlo subito prima di splash o subito dopo
<krabador> vespman80, mi stai prendendo in giro?
<cristian_c> dopo splash
<vespman80> no..
<vespman80> ok grazie dopo splash
<krabador> e allora segui quanto detto
<krabador> e chiedi solo se hai problemi, per favore
<krabador> è tutto  iperchiaro da piu' di un'ora.
<cristian_c> aggiugi uno spazio e inserisci quanto detto
<vespman80> ragazzi mi scuso xke non sono pratico, e fatico a capire, vi ringrazio per l'aiuto..
<lucaleporini> solo quando sono su ubuntu mi da il problema delle porte usb
<krabador> lucaleporini, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lucaleporini, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> lucaleporini, il secondo rilascia un link , incollalo qui.
<lucaleporini> mi dice che è impossibile perchè ho anche un problema di rete: non mi trova dispositivi di rete
<krabador> lucaleporini, non vanno neanche la wireless e la lan?
<krabador> lucaleporini, da dove stai scrivendo  ?
<lucaleporini> da un altro pc
<lucaleporini> solo su ubuntu non funziona
<krabador> si, lucaleporini , basta per favore
<lucaleporini> su win 10 funziona tutto sia wifi sia porte usb
<krabador> lucaleporini,riavvia, e dalla schermata in cui fa scegliere il sistema , scegli opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<vespman80> krabador:  giusto x conferma,abbiate pazienza, prima di avviare con f10, ho questo "...quiet splash acpi_osi=! " e dopo osi=! solo uno spazio che lo distanzia dal simboolo dopo che èil simbolo del dollaro, giusto? faccio f10?
<krabador> vespman80, si
<lucaleporini> si fatto!
<krabador> lucaleporini, a quel punto scegli il kernel immediatamente precedente ,  a livello di numero di versione, rispetto all'ultimo
<vespman80> grazie! ora me lo avvia, poi provo la sospensione
<krabador> vespman80, è quello l'intento.
<lucaleporini> ho delle versioni upstart e recovery mode quale scelgo ? scusa l'ignoranza ma sono alle prime armi
<krabador> nessuna di esse
<krabador> lucaleporini, ti sarebbe stato indicato.
<krabador> versione liscia.
<lucaleporini> okok, fatto
<krabador> vedi come si comporta .
<lucaleporini> era l'ultima
<krabador> lucaleporini, la versione del kernel IMMEDIATAMENTE PRECEDENTE all'ultima, hai scelto quella ?
<lucaleporini> si
<krabador> lucaleporini, se hai 15.10, e l'hai usato , hai necessariamente una bella lista kernel, visto che da ottobre è stato aggiornato diverse volte
<krabador> lucaleporini, bene
<krabador> lucaleporini, ricordi il numero ?
<lucaleporini> Ubuntu, con Linux 4.2.0-19-generic
<krabador> lucaleporini, l'ultima ti ricordi qual'era ?
<lucaleporini> Ubuntu, con Linux 4.2.0-36-generic
<vespman80> krabador: il problema rimane,si sospende ma poi nn si riavvia,, questa volta prima di spegnere lo schermo e sospendere si è scollegato da interet.. però rimane la ventola che va forte...
<vespman80> e soprattutto nn si riaccende..  cacello quel pezzo che ho aggiunto?
<krabador> vespman80, non è una modifica permanente
<krabador> solo per quell'avvio, vale
<krabador> vespman80, fa la stessa cosa, mettendo acpi=off
<vespman80> ok, provo
<krabador> lucaleporini, e non potevi caricare linux-image-4.2.0-35-generic ?
<lucaleporini> no non c'era
<krabador> non l'hai aggiornato spesso , allora.
<lucaleporini> si non l'ho aggiornato spesso
<krabador> in fondo te lo meriti allora D:
<krabador> :D
<lucaleporini> l'importante sarebbe solo recuperare dei file che ho su ubuntu
<lucaleporini> riesci a darmi una soluzione, per favore
<krabador> lucaleporini, non ti è stato fatto caricare un kernel precedente solo per parlare
<krabador> dovresti tipo segnalare cosa sta facendo il sistema
<lucaleporini> in che senso? devo segnalarti cosa fa il sistema?
<krabador> giusto per educazione
<krabador> lucaleporini, non sei entrato qui con un problema?
<krabador> che hai fin troppo messo in evidenza.
<krabador> hai caricato un kernel precedente, riporta come sta funzionando il sistema.
<lucaleporini> vi ho chiesto una mano siccome martedi ho un esame all'università e mi servono quei file, tutto qua, so quasi nulla di ubuntu e quindi chiedo a voi esperti
<vespman80> krabador:  abbi pazienza, giusto x conferma, so che sono ripetitivo, ma sto facendo cose che non capisco e quindi insicuro. fra splash e la parola successiva c'è già uno spazio, quindi fra le parole "splash" "acpi=off " e quella dopo ci deve essere solo uno spazio che le distanzia o due?
<krabador> vespman80, niente deve essere attaccato, semplicemente.
<vespman80> krabador:  allora ho sbagliato pure prima.. quindi splashacpi=off( e niente spazio e la parola successiva)?
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: sei entrato a chiedere assistenza
<lucaleporini> con la versione precedente ha ripreso a funzionare correttamente
<lucaleporini> perfetto, grazie mille
<krabador> lucaleporini, ce l'hai fatta ...
<krabador> lucaleporini, aggiornalo, adesso, se non vuoi problemi
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: se ci dovesse essere una prossima volta, meno isteria e più concentrazione, ok?
<lucaleporini> va bene, grazie
<lucaleporini> ahaha sarà fatto
<lucaleporini> grazie dell'aiuto
<krabador> vespman80, rileggi il messaggio delle 18:37
<cristian_c> lucaleporini: i sistemi operativi lasciati a marcire tendono a voltare le spalle agli utilizzatori ;)
<vespman80> krabador: nn leggo gli orari.. me lo ri incolli?
<cristian_c> che non si affezionano
<krabador> vespman80, cerca il messaggio in cui ti ho detto tutta la procedura. Susu, un po' di impegno.
<vespman80> sono uscito dalla chat e rientrato.. cmq quello l'ho salvato.. dicevi uno spazio prima e uno dopo la parola.. eccolo " allora , se hai grub, premi "e" in conrrispondenza della prima voce di grub, posizionati vicino a quiet splash aggiungi, preceduto da uno spazio e succeduto da uno spazio, a fianco a splash     acpi_osi=!
<vespman80> premi poi f10
<vespman80> vedi che fa con la sospensione " cmq è vero che io nn leggo gli orari..
<krabador> vespman80, nel messaggio c'è la risposta alla domanda che mi hai appena fatto ;)
<lucaleporini> Servirà di lezione ;) cristian_c
<vespman80> appunto.. dicevi preceduto e succeduto da uno spazio, quindi di fatto fra splash,la parola successiva e quella che vado ad aggiungere ci son due spazi, ho capito bene?
<krabador> vespman80, senti, ti serve solo uno che venga li a farlo :D
<krabador> l'aggiunta, in questo caso    acpi=off , deve avere uno spazio prima, ed uno spazio dopo
<krabador> va bene cosi?
<vespman80> si infatti cavoli.. no, non capisco, quindi SPLASH uno spazio ACPI=OFF uno spazio e $vt_handoff     corretto?
<cristian_c> vespman80: quale parte di 'niente dev'essere attaccato, sdmplicemente' non è chiara?
<vespman80> ora ho capito.. non avevo capito se serviva solo uno spazio o due riprovo con entrambe le parole. ps se qualcuno di voi è a milano o dintrorni sarò felie di offrirve ujna birra un sera
<krabador> vespman80, ma grazie,continua a fare propaganda come hai detto di fare, va bene cosi' :D
<vespman80> inserito acpi=off uno spazio dalla parola prima e uno dalla parola dopo e nn parte.. scherm metà nero e metà viola..
<krabador> dopo f10 ?
<vespman80> io la faccio eccome.. però abbiate pazienza con ki non è tec come voi.,. dopo ho fatto f10 e schermo come descritto..
<krabador> vespman80, ok, riavvio, e stessa cosa, con acpi=force
<vespman80> yes boss
<vespman80> krabador:  niente
<cristian_c> vespman80: in tutto questo
<cristian_c> vespman80: che succede se usi nomodeset?
<cristian_c> la sospensione va?
<cristian_c> vespman80: tra l'altro , prima di tentare nuove cose, io proverei a rimuovere $vt_handoff
<cristian_c> o quello che è
<vespman80> cristian_c: non so cosa sia nomodeset, quiniìdi prima reintro li e provo a cancellare $vt_handoff
<krabador> vespman80, allora, stessa procedura, rimuovi $vt_handoff , premi f10
<cristian_c> vespman80: sì
<krabador> vespman80, successivamente stessa cosa, e rimuovi $vt_handoff , al suo posto scrivi nomodeset, sempre f10
<vespman80> ok krabador
<krabador> prova e fa sapere
<vespman80> yep
<vespman80> krabador: cristian_c allora cancellando solo $vt_handoff nonj cambia nulla, anche se sospendo sento la ventola andare e non si riavvia.. sembra che il comando spenga solo lo schermo e non gli permetta di ripartire, mentre scrivendo nomodeset al posto sto $vt_handoff per la prima volta quando ho fatto sospendi ho sentito il p azzittirsi, la ventola
<vespman80> nn anadava più quindi sembra essere veramente sospeso.. però schiacciando power è ripartita la ventola.. ma non il pc.. quindi, sempre stando ai runori he sento, sembra che con nomodeset, il pc finalmente si sospenda, sembra che riparta pure ma che riparta il pc ma non lo schermo
<cristian_c> vespman80: invece che premere il pulsante d'accensione
<cristian_c> durante la sospensione, premi i tasti della tastiera o muovi il mouse
<vespman80> cristian_c:  provo subito
<cristian_c> vespman80: e in ogni caso ti suggerisco di impostare le opzioni di risparmio energetico
<cristian_c> vespman80: dal gestore di energia di ubuntu
<cristian_c> che probabilmente la combinazione giusta per limitare i problemi, la trovi
<vespman80> impostrale come? conosco il gestore energia, ma quandoc pc collegato a rete ho messo che non si sopenda mai xke spesso ci scarico torrent e poi ho serviio accesso x vedere le cose sulla tele.. se no a metà film / telefilm mi si bloca.. lo uso come media server
<cristian_c> vespman80: finché si spegne lo schermo va bene
<cristian_c> ma evita cose come ibernazione e sospensione
<krabador> vespman80, "acpi_osi=!Windows 2013" "acpi_osi=!Windows 2012"
<krabador> entrambe, nello stesso punto di prima
<krabador> senza nomodeset e senza $vt_handoff
<krabador> prova e fa sapere
<vespman80> cristian_c: si infatti, messo che si spegne schermo ma mai ibernazione se no mi si bloccano i downlaod o il media server
<krabador> eh già vespman80 , come si fa senza download
<vespman80> lol
<vespman80> krabador:  queste una alla volta o insieme? dopo splash e levo $vt... e nomodeset
<vespman80> "acpi_osi=!Windows 2013" "acpi_osi=!Windows 2012"
<krabador> vespman80, tutto il blocco
<vespman80> quini avrà splash "acpi_osi=!Windows 2013" "acpi_osi=!Windows 2012"     tutto cosi, spazi, puntini, virgolette.. giusto krabador
<krabador> yes
<vespman80> krabador:  avevo sospendi quando chiudo coperchio portatile e ho messo mai.. ho messo nomodeset al posto di $vt.. e ho provato a riavviare schiacciando tastiera del pc.. riparte la ventola ma non lo schermo.. provo l'altra
<vespman80> ps ma se mai riuscissimo a sistermalo, poi voi potete metterlo a reddito di tutti sul prossimo kernel?
<cristian_c> vespman80: comunque, stai facendo?
<krabador> vespman80, non si puo' mai generalizzare, con le soluzioni
<vespman80> si.. ci vuole un po... xke col pc in grub mi legge altra tastiera e ci metto un po a trovare i simboli
<cristian_c> vespman80: è la tastiera americana, e in grub la tastiera non è localizzata, mi spiace
<vespman80> ho visto.. no prob.. mi arrangio.. just need time
<vespman80> quandi va a capo aggiunge in automatico questo  simbolo \    è normale vero?
<krabador> non devi mai andare a capo
<vespman80> ci va da solo xke la riga diventa troppo lunga
<krabador> ah, ok, se non premi invio tu, va bene .
<vespman80> cool sparo
<cristian_c> vespman80: non ti preoccupare di \
<cristian_c> lui semplicemente segnala che è la stessa riga, anche se tu vedi la roba a riga successiva
<cristian_c> solo perché lo schermo del grub è fatto di tot righe x tot colonne
<cristian_c> e non ci sono scrollbar
<vespman80> cristian_c: ho messo quella roba lunga e dopo che clicco sospendi la ventola va ancora a manetta.. mi sa che non ha sospeso,..
<vespman80> e infatti manco riparte. mi sa che fra i vari tentativi l'unico che aveva sospeso veramente era il nomodeset, solo che poi nonj ripartiva lo schermo ma solo il pc
<krabador> vespman80, si torna al discorso iniziale, allora.
<vespman80> di aspettare l'update giusto?
<krabador> yes
<vespman80> ok.. krabador e cristian_c allora io vi ringrazio tanto, sul serio, per la pazienza e la volontà che avete avuto con me.. un problema risolto subito ( skype) e l'altro aspettiamo gli update, l'OS è abbastanza nuovo... spero un giorno di poter saper fare almeno la metà di quello che fate voi... e nel frattempo do il mio contributo cercando di libera
<vespman80> re altri pc dalla schiavitu' di WIN, da quando ho scoperto ubuntu mi si è aperto un mondo.. ma quando fanno l ubuntu day in italia? vorrei partecipare.. anche se mi sa che capirei ben poco..
<krabador> vespman80, a fine ottobre c'è sempre il linux day
<vespman80> ma dove?
<krabador> vespman80, puoi vedere nel sito nazionale dei lug, e vedere se il lug (Linux User Group) vicino casa tua, organizza qualcosa
<vespman80> da qui? http://lugmap.linux.it/lombardia/
<vespman80> sono di Milano
<krabador> allora ci sarà trippa per gatti, vai tranquillo.
<vespman80> e cosa si fa in questi incontri? sei mai stato?
<krabador> !chat | vespman80
<ubot-it> vespman80: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vespman80> ok sorry.. grazie ancora a tutti
<nicolac> Ciao  non riesco a far partire un programma Avidemux
<nicolac> l'ho scaricato ma che cartella dovrei cercare per l'eseguibile?
<caveat> nicolac: apt-cache policy avidemux           dovrebbe essere presente
<caveat> apt-cache policy avidemux*
<nicolac> paste!
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17932780/
<nicolac> caveat: non l'ho installato come faccio per eseguire
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma se non hai installaro avidemux
<cristian_c> come fai a far partire avidemux?
<nicolac> si eseguire l'installazione
<caveat> nicolac: sudo apt-get install avidemux
<nicolac> cristianc: come faccio a far partire l eseguibile
<nicolac> caevet: come faccio a fa parire l'eseguuibile
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma non ho capito se l'hai installato o no, avidemux
<nicolac> cristianc: si installato
<cristian_c> nicolac: which avidemux
<caveat> nicolac: seguendo quello che dici,  which avidemux ti da` il path dell'eseguibile
<cristian_c> !info avidemux
<ubot-it> Package avidemux does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> mmmmmm,
<cristian_c> nicolac: e come l'hai installato?
<nicolac> cristianc: da terminale sudo apt-get install avidemux
<cristian_c> nicolac: su quale ubuntu?
<nicolac> ubuntu 15:10
<cristian_c> nicolac: e which avidemux, che ti da?
<nicolac> cristianc: è partito :-) grazie  una sera mi hai aiutato e sono riusci a installare uno scanner
<cristian_c> non fanno più gli scanner di una volta
<nicolac> cristianc: avidemux 2.6.10
<cristian_c> peccato che davide non sia qui con noi
<nicolac> cristianc: perchè?
<cristian_c> !info avidemux wily
<ubot-it> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu16 (wily), package size 669 kB, installed size 2118 kB
<cristian_c> !info avidemux xenial
<ubot-it> Package avidemux does not exist in xenial
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-19
<ryuujin> notte
<Argo1871> ciao a tutti, chiedo vostro aiuto perchè mio pc con disco primario samsung SSD 840 evo, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS x64 desktop si avvia ma dopo aver immesso password per utente torna, dopo pochi secondi, alla schermata di richiesta password. Verificato psw corretta. provato ad immettere psw errata, sistema da msg di errore. Stesso problema anche se tento di
<Argo1871> accedere come utente guest
<Argo1871> di cosa si potrebbe trattare e come risolverlo ? Grazie a tutti
<Argo1871> ho avviato pc da DVD con ISO ubuntu 14.04 e da lì vedo i ldisco primario (sda). Leggo tutti i dati e accedo a cartella boot con file grub
<Mr_Pan> Argo1871, hai provato ad accedere al pc usando terminale (interfaccia non grafica)  ?
<Argo1871> no, come posso procedere ? grazie
<Mr_Pan> Argo1871, quando arrivi al login premi CTRL+ALT+F1
<Argo1871> ok, verifico - grazie
<Mr_Pan> Argo1871, come mai 14.04 e non 16.04 ?  avresti guadagnato 2 anni di supporto
<Argo1871> ok mi ha riconosciuto. mi dice che ho 3 aggiornamenti disponibili, poi li carico con apt-get.
<Argo1871> uso 14.04 perchè ho installato quello dal 2014, poi non ho fatto passaggio di versione, ma sarebbe una buona idea ora
<Carlin0> Argo1871, hai aggiunto ppa ?
<Argo1871> di recente no, ma questo problema è comparso da ieri, fino ad allora tutto liscio e bene :-)
<Mr_Pan> Argo1871, hai installato dei driver NVIDIA?!
<Argo1871> ahhhhhhh si... al posto di quello opensource :-(
<Carlin0> prova a pugarli sudo apt purge nvidia*
<[Enrico]> Argo1871: si è una buona idea se passi alla 16.04. I pacchetti desktop generalmente perdono il supporto dopo 3 anni (invece di 5). Sol una parte dei pacchetti disponibili è effettivamente supportata 5 anni
<Mr_Pan> Argo1871, ecco li il problema ..
<[Enrico]> prima però risolvi il problema del login :)
<Argo1871> da impostazioni di sistema / software e aggiornamenti / driver aggiuntivi
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], son o i driver NVIDIA il problema coe riportato sul dorum in un problema identico
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: sisi ho capito che il problema del login è per quello
<Carlin0> Argo1871, ma non eri da shell ?
<Argo1871> si sono in shell, quella modifica dei driver scheda grafica l'ho fatto la settimana scorsa
<Mr_Pan> Argo1871, se fossi in te ... comincerei a rimuovere nvidia come scritto da Carlino e gia che mi trovo procederei ad upgrade >> 16.04 lts ..
<Argo1871> ok, poi faccio passaggio a versione 16.04
<Carlin0> eh purgali da shell col comando che ti ho detto , poi prova a riavviare
<Argo1871> va bene, uso apt-get remove --purge
<Argo1871> devo indicare il nome del pacchetto, come faccio a trovare la dizione corretta ?
<Carlin0> argo ti ho dato il comando esatto ..
<Carlin0> [16:23:52] <Carlin0> prova a pugarli sudo apt purge nvidia*
<Argo1871> ok, scusate, non avevo letto tutta la riga
<Carlin0> e dopo riavvia
<Argo1871> bene grazie !
<Argo1871> riavviato, ma problema resta ancora come prima
<Argo1871> sono già rientrato nella shell
<Argo1871> problema risolto. grazie a tutti x supporto.
<Argo1871> ciao
<Ste84> Ho un problema con l'ultimversione di Xubuntu e la scheda di rete e la scheda di rete WiFi della d-link dwl g510. Mi vede la rete ma non riesce a collegarsi.
<David77> la versione lts 16.04 è più stabile. io consiglierei quella, magari provandola prima con 'prova ubuntu' facendo il boot da live
<Mr_Pan> Ste84, prova come prima cosa a disattivare la configurayione ipv6 dalle impostayioni di rete (network managaer9 e riavvia
<stefano_> ciao. Devo aggiornare Flash player, Firefox non lo fa in automatico. Da Ubuntu software center cerco di aggiornare, il sito propone 3 soluzioni ma non so quale scaricare.Versione installata 14.04 precise Lts
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-20
<spyllo> buongiorno
<spyllo> a chi posso chiedere info??
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<spyllo> ok
<spyllo> vorrei formattare il mio notebook e creare una situazione con doppio s.o. Ho scaricato l'iso di ubuntu e mi procurerò iso di windows 7. Prima di tutto come creo una chiavetta di boot per ubuntu? Conviene installare prima ubuntu o prima windows? C'è una guida semplice livello scimmia?
<Carlin0> installa prima win , per il resto sarebbe bene sapere le caratteristiche del pc , tipo che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Carlin0> per la chiavetta di boot usa rufus su windows
<spyllo> scheda video integrata, dovrebbe essere un i3 nn ne sn certo. 2 gb di ram
<spyllo> infatti ho scaricato ubuntu 32 bit
<Carlin0> accertati della cpu se è un i3 ci gira la 64 bit
<spyllo> ma una volta installato windows, devo installare ubuntu avviando la chiavetta dal boot?
<spyllo> oppure devo installare ubuntu dall'ambiente windows?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<spyllo> ok ci devo provare dai
<spyllo> vorrei approcciarmi a questo ambiente che mi dicono essere sicuramente migliore anche per un utilizzo domestico del computer
<Carlin0> spyllo, quando avvii l'installazione scegli "prova senza installare" e verifica che funzioni tutto
<Carlin0> spyllo, evita la 17.04 che ha parecchi bug meglio la 16.04
<spyllo> cavolo avevo proprio scaricato al 17.04:-)
<Carlin0> inoltre spyllo quando sei in fase di "prova" se hai dubbi o problemi puoi entrare qui
<spyllo> linux di massima richiede meno risorse di win??
<Carlin0> spyllo, verifica cpu e scheda video del tuo pc che ti consigliamo cosa installare , così senza sapere si parla del nulla
<Carlin0> :o)
<spyllo> ok oggi controllo
<spyllo> è di sicuro un Packard bell ricordo con certezza 2 gb di ram
<spyllo> devo verificare video e processore
<Carlin0> se hai hardware vecchiotto ci sono versioni di ubuntu + leggere
<Carlin0> dipende ...
<Carlin0>  ora scappo
<spyllo> si nn è un notebook prestante, ha qualche annetto
<spyllo> grazie cmq
<spyllo> appena scopro qualcosa passo di qui e vi chiedo
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! sto facendo il backup di alcune cartelle da lubuntu a un disco fat32. come si sa alcuni caratteri non possono essere messi su fat32 come accentate, simboli particolari etc e quindi ad ogni file mi chiede la rinomina: che comando posso usare per avere la lista del file che non vanno bene con fat32? grazie
<Antoniobucciero> Ragazzi mi serve una mano
<Antoniobucciero> Sto impazzendo da stamattina
<Antoniobucciero> Ho la versione 17.04 se non sbaglio di ubuntu e dopo un aggiornamento mi esce
<Antoniobucciero> GNU GRUB version 2.02 beta 3-4ubuntu2.1
<Antoniobucciero> Minimal bash like line editing is supported ecc...
<Antoniobucciero> Come faccio a riavviare il PC?
<Mr_Pan> Antoniobucciero, qualcosa non e' andato per il verso giusto direi ...
<Mr_Pan> reboot now    per riavviare
<David77> Antoniobucciero: comando shutdown?
<Mr_Pan> David77, shutdown spegne ..
<Antoniobucciero> Come si fa un reboot now?
<David77> a si shutdown -r, scusate
<Antoniobucciero> O uno shutdown?
<Antoniobucciero> Come si fa?
<Antoniobucciero> Sto impazzendo credetemi
<Mr_Pan> Antoniobucciero, il fatto che tu abbia minimal bash non prometto nulla di buono indica un problema accaduto in fase di installazione
<Antoniobucciero> Quindi come mi consigliate di procedere?
<David77> Antoniobucciero: Mr_Pan ti ha chiesto se è accaduto in fase di installazione
<Antoniobucciero> A chi posso chiedere raga?
<Antoniobucciero> Ho scaricato l'aggiornamento
<Antoniobucciero> Poi mi ja chiesto di riavviare il pc
<Antoniobucciero> Lì si è bloccato e l'ho dovuto spegnere dal tasto
<Antoniobucciero> Ho cercato di riavviarlo ma mi esce questa scritta
<David77> quindi non in fase di installazione ma di aggiornamento? come ha già detto giustamente Mr_Pan non è 'nulla di buono'. se lo riavvi sono quasi certo che ti ritorna il minimal bash
<Antoniobucciero> Ho inteso, più o meno , la gravità del problema
<Antoniobucciero> Sono qui per chiedervi come mi consigliate di agire
<David77> hai dati da salvare sul pc con la 17.04? oppure era il primo aggiornamento?
<Antoniobucciero> Oppure a chi posso rivolgermi per risolvere il provlema
<Antoniobucciero> Non era il primo aggiornamento, ne ho fatti tanti da quando ho messo questa versione
<Antoniobucciero> L'ultimo però è andato storto
<Antoniobucciero> E posso perdere anche tutti i dati, non fa nulla
<Antoniobucciero> Basta che so riavvia il pc e me lo faccia usare
<Antoniobucciero> Si *
<Antoniobucciero> Attendo qualche consiglio utile
<David77> se i dati non sono importanti io reinstallerei ubuntu, ma la versione LTS 16.04, magari provandola prima da live. il 'prova ubuntu'. la 17.04 e tutte le altre non lts: 'Le versioni non LTS sono supportate per nove mesi' le LTS per 5 anni ;)
<David77> come scritto su https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download ...  e va bhe....
<Mr_Pan> Andrea993, [13:31:10] <David77> se i dati non sono importanti io reinstallerei ubuntu, ma la versione LTS 16.04, magari provandola prima da live. il 'prova ubuntu'. la 17.04 e tutte le altre non lts: 'Le versioni non LTS sono supportate per nove mesi' le LTS per 5 anni ;)
<Mr_Pan> Andrea993, scusa utente sbagliato
<Mr_Pan> Andrea993, problemi di connessione   ?
<ryuujin> uhm
<RickyTech> ciao
<Carlin0> ciao ricky ciao
<nickname00> ciao a tutti, faccio in fretta senza disturbare :)
<nickname00> !clone
<nickname00> ops
<nickname00> :)
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<nickname00> ciao raga :) installo
<GianP90> CIAO
<GianP90> HO BISOGNO DI AIUTO
<Carlin0> e aveva pure fretta
<gigirock> e' andato in bagno
<ryuujin> forse lo stavano rapendo
<David77> è normale che dischi (gnome-disks) che fa operazioni delicate come l'eliminazione di partizioni non chieda la password di root?
<Carlin0> David77, direi di no ma ultimamente su ubuntu parecchie cosa si fanno senza sudo o root  , tipo shutdown
<ryuujin> David77: solo dischi "utente".. tipo chiavette o esterni
<ryuujin> penso sia possibile...
<ryuujin> poi boh, come dice Carlin0
<Carlin0> David77, ma non è meglio gparted per fare ste cose ?
<Carlin0> cioè ora su ubuntu tutti possono dare shutdown , sai che bello per chi lo usa come server ...
<David77> Carlin0 ha ecco. ok basta saperlo :) ho lubuntu 16.04. si ma è buono per sapere al volo i dati smart e se il disco è OK oltre la temperatura in un solo pacchetto. poi tra l'altro un paio di volte èandato in crash... bho. si capisco che è poco 'simpatico' per chi usa un server...
<David77> cosa che gparted non fa
<ryuujin> Carlin0: prima cosa che ho fatto rendere non visibile all'utente /sbin su ubuntu server
<Carlin0> ryuujin, si ma è mettere le toppe a cose che prima non c'erano , e che su altre distro ad esempio debian non ci sono
<ryuujin> sposto in chat
<David77> mi sembra comunque che anche su xubuntu 14.04 sia lo stesso. certo che anche formattare un disco esterno non montato non è neanche quello carino a livello utente e non root
<Gamarnato> Salve, vorrei installare ubuntu,  al momento ho windows 10
<Gamarnato> Tuttavia ho un hard disk esterno , non una chiavetta, ne un dvd, va bene lo stesso?
<Gamarnato> Buonasera, come posso installare da hard disk esterno?
<Gamarnato> Ho un windows 10 a 64 bit
<fabio_cc> Gamarnato, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Gamarnato
<ubot-it> Gamarnato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> prego
<adsaadsasdasd> salve ragazzi una info lubuntu 16.04.1 avra il supporto fino ad aprile 2019? grazie
<Mr_Pan> adsaadsasdasd, lts 5 anni ..
<Carlin0> fino al 2021
<adasdadasa> grazie ultima domanda che differenza c'è a livello di supporto tra lubuntu 16.04 / 16.04.1 / 16.04.2 ??? grazie
<adasdadasa> ragazzi che differenza c'è a livello di supporto tra lubuntu 16.04 / 16.04.1 / 16.04.2? grazie
<Carlin0> adasdadasa, la 16.04 con gli aggiornamenti diventa prima la 16.04.1 poi la 16.04.2 e così via
<adasdadasa> pero posso " evitare " di formattare almeno fino al 2019 giusto?
<Carlin0> 2021
<Carlin0> aprile 2021
<adasdadasa> sulla pagina di lubuntu mi pareva ci fosse scritto 2019
<Carlin0> ascolta nel 2019 finiscono gli aggiornamenti per la parte grafica , ma quelli importanti di sicurezza , quelli del motore di ubuntu durano fino ad aprile 2021
<Carlin0> tanto in pratica la parte grafica non viene aggiornata lo stesso perchè ubuntu è una distro fixed
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-21
<Tirex> Buongiorno a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio asus a55v che non parte più da windows... scaricatcreato dvd e poi anche la penna con unetbootin
<Tirex> da bios  abilitato launch PXE OpROM con boot option uefi...ma niente ...l'installazione non parte e si blocca alla schermata UBUNTU
<Tirex> potete aiutarmi?
<Niccolo> Buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu sul mio thinkpad, ma quando muovo il mouse con il trackpad quando smetto di muoverlo continua ad andare avanti per qualche millimetro, come posso evitare?
<Tirex> nessuno?
<ryuujin> Tirex:
<ryuujin> adesso ci stiamo svegliando
<ryuujin> fate poca commedia
<ryuujin> !chiedi | Tirex
<ubot-it> Tirex: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Tirex> Scusate per l'ora .. comunque riposto la domanda che ho già formulatoBuongiorno a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio asus a55v che non parte più da windows... scaricatcreato dvd e poi anche la penna con unetbootin
<Tirex> Tirex
<Tirex> da bios  abilitato launch PXE OpROM con boot option uefi...ma niente ...l'installazione non parte e si blocca alla schermata UBUNTU
<gigirock> Tirex, ma dal menu del boot del bios 'vedi' l'opzione per lanciare la chiavetta di ubuntu ?
<Tirex> si...uefi Verbatim etc
<gigirock> Tirex, e hai opzione Verbatim uefi e un altra opzione verbatim non uefi ?
<Tirex> esatto
<gigirock> Tirex, nel bios dovresti avere anche opzione fastboot, che va disabilitata , su quel pc c'era win7 8 o 10 ?
<Tirex> win 8.1 risultato di upgrade da win 7....il fast boot dovrebbe essere disabilitato perchè riesco ad entrare dalla partizione ubuntu già installata
<gigirock> Tirex, ???? che partizione ubuntu ?
<Tirex> Una vecchia che avevo creato per casi del genere ..è pasticciata ...ma ora vorrei togliere tutto e crearne una nuova senza partizioni s
<gigirock> Tirex, cosa hai scaricato ? 16.04 17.04 o cosa ?
<Tirex> 16.04 lts
<gigirock> bravo, allora quando appare il menu del grub dalla chiavetta usb dovresti premere 'e' sulla tastiera .... e dalla linea di lancio del kernel aggiungere 'nomodeset' e premere f10 , vediamo se cosi' 'avvia' la live
<gigirock> Tirex, quando hai fatto la chiavetta con l'hai fatta con  unetbootin ?...
<gigirock> Tirex, quando hai fatto la chiavetta , l'hai fatta con  unetbootin in windows ?
<Tirex> si,
<gigirock> Tirex, sarebbe meglio fare la chiavetta con l'ultima versione di rufus, sempre nel windows , se hai gia' scaricato la ISO ci perdi 10 minuti e siamo sicuri del funzionamento
<Tirex> riporta ..booting a command list error: can't find command 'nomodeset' . press any key to continue
<gigirock> Tirex, rifai la chiavetta con rufus
<Tirex> ok, rufus gira su win xp?
<gigirock> Tirex, penso di si
<Tirex> gigirock, va bene il download da http://rufus.akeo.ie/?
<gigirock> Tirex, perfetto
<Tirex> gigirock, fatta la chiavetta con rufus..provo
<gigirock> dai Tirex scegli uefi chiavetta dal menu del bios
<Tirex> fatto
<Tirex> gigirock, come prima rimane bloccato alla schermata ubuntu ....hd sembra non girare
<gigirock> la schermata ubuntu che intendi e' quella con la scritta grafica ubuntu nel centro del video ?
<Tirex> esatto
<Tirex> con i puntini sotto fermi
<gigirock> ok , allora riparti e alla scelta precedente premi 'e' e sulla riga di lancio del kernel togli quiet e aggiungi al suo posto nomodeset
<gigirock> Tirex, tu hai una scheda nvidia in quel pc vero ?
<Tirex> gigirock, si nvidia ..provo
<Tirex> gigirock, can't find command nomodest
<Tirex> nomodeset
<Tirex> ggigirock, dal bios ho provato a disabilitare power off energy saving e intel anti-theft technology config tanto per provare e comunque niente
<gigirock> Tirex, c'e' qualcosa tipo secure boot in bios ?
<Tirex> No, l'ho cercato ma non c'è
<gigirock> Tirex, prova allora ad aggiungere acpi=off , la linea da modificare e' quella che inizia con linux
<Tirex> gigirock, error: invalid file name 'acpi=off' alloc magic is broken at 0xbe0d0460: bde84b60 Aborted
<Carlin0> Tirex, ma hai fatto la penna con unetbootin ?
<Tirex> Carlin0, rifatta anche con RUfus
<Tirex> su consiglio di gigirock
<Carlin0> Tirex, e come mai non parte + win ?
<Tirex> Carlin0, perchè fa sch...
<Carlin0> eh ma Tirex se all'improvviso non si avvia più win potrebbe essere successo qualcosa all'hardware
<Tirex> gigirock, ora è parito con nomodeset.....sto in installazione vado avanti
<Tirex> Carlin0, ora vediamo
<Carlin0> quindi sbagliavi tu a scrivere ...
<Tirex> gigirock, sbagliavo forse qualcosa bah
<Tirex> ora vediamo se va avanti
<cypu> ovvio, ubuntu non sbaglia mai :)
<Tirex> scusate giusto per capire il problema era la scheda grafica nvidia, come mai?
<cypu> esatto il problema è Nvidia, non capisce la innovazione :)
<Tirex> e come mai il team ubuntu non ha pensato a questo problema nella release? ubuntu dovrebbe essere più avanti, almeno così me lo ricordavo
<G1up1n0> XD
<Carlin0> Tirex, te la ricordavi molto male , non sono i dev ubuntu  a sviluppare nuoveau
<Tirex> ubuntu per me rimane un modello da seguire....linux deve sopperire anche alle mancanze ..is smarter
<Carlin0> sarà ma ubuntu di per se sviluppa ben poco : unity e software center , tutto il resto lo prende dai repo debian
<gigirock> Tirex, le nuove architetture hardware e le nuove gpu nvidia non hanno quei problemi
<Tirex> gigirock, grazie per la tua disponibilità...pare che vada avanti con l'installazione...spero che si veda comunque bene ora è tutto sfocato
<Carlin0> ma hai controllato che la iso fosse integra ?
<Tirex> Carlin0, si
<gigirock> Tirex, si perche' mancano driver grafici, penso che gia' al primo reboot si vedra' meglio ... ti ricordi il modello della tua scheda nvidia ?
<Tirex> gigirock, è la nvidia geforce 610m da 2GB
<gigirock> ok
<Tirex> gigirock, al reboot rimane schermata nera.....ancora nvidia?
<gigirock> probabile..... ancora al grub .,... vedi cosa c'e' nella riga 'linux'
<Tirex> quiet
<Tirex> linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0.56-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=e3273488-6959-4162-94d3-328c4119e2df ro quiet \ slpash $vt_handoff
<Tirex> sostituisco con nomodeset?
<Carlin0> Tirex, direi di si e se si avvia mettilo anche in /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> e dopo ovviamente un bel sudo update-grub
<simon86> ciao ragazzi ho installato ubuntu su una chiavetta e nn riesco piu a recuperarla
<ryuujin> simon86: ???
<simon86> ok fatto
<simon86> non so come ho fatto ma ho risolto
<simon86> :)
<simon86> buona giornata a tutti
<Tirex> Carlon0, gigirock, ok parte con nomodeset ma è tutto sfocato ...posso installare un driver funzionante x nvidia?
<Carlin0> Tirex, te ne propone ?
<Tirex> no, come faccio?
<Carlin0> se non te ne propone vuol dire che probabilmente non ce nulla per quella scheda nei repo
<Carlin0> Tirex, googlando esce che quella scheda è un ibrido intel/nvidia e quindi non è ufficialmente supportata
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: la nvidia 610M è ufficialmente supportata dal driver nvidia
<[Enrico]> se non gli propone il driver è un bug del software che dovrebbe proporre il driver
<[Enrico]> tra l'
<[Enrico]> tra l
<Carlin0> [Enrico], così ho letto nel web , non conosco quella scheda
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: vai su nvidia.com
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: e il fatto che sia ibrida o no non dipende dal modello della scheda
<Carlin0> eh [Enrico] ma installare driver grafici a mano su ubuntu con tutti gli aggiornamenti kernel è un po un casino
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: per tua info: i sistemi optimus (ibridi) funzionano perfettamente in quanto di default usano la intel, non la nvidia. Da questo punto di vista sono perfettamente supportati. nvidia e ubuntu supportano ufficialmente i sistemi ibridi con driver propietario nvidia
<Carlin0> cmq ripeto non la conosco , l'ho letto nel web
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: se su ubuntu è un casino che facciamo? gli consigliamo debian? :). Se li installa a mano è un casino solo la prima volta, se fa gli aggiornamenti vengono aggiornati anche i driver
<Carlin0> [Enrico], e allora aiutalo tu a farglieli installare
<[Enrico]> almeno così era anni fa
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: se avessi usato ubuntu di recente lo aiuterei
<Carlin0> se li installa dai repo , ma se li installa a mano la cosa cambia
<LoZioNe> sudo apt-get install nvidia non funziona più?
<Carlin0> LoZioNe, su ubuntu funziona che gli propone i driver grafici da solo
<Carlin0> anche perchè non ne esiste un tipo solo e  se sbagli ovviamente non funziona
<LoZioNe> non sono più abituato a vedere programmi proposti ^^
<Tirex> quindi come faccio a far funzionare la sk nvidia....ora è sfocato
<Tirex> ?
<LoZioNe> bumblebee per la doppia scheda video esiste ancora su *buntu?
<[Enrico]> LoZioNe: si... ma non funziona bene. La configurazione out of the box non è buona. Diventerà molto più facile quando includeranno mesa con supporto a libglvnd
<LoZioNe> Tirex: di che pc stiamo parlando?
<[Enrico]> Tirex: prova a fare quello che dice all'inizio di questa guida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<[Enrico]> se non ti appare quella finestra per i driver aggiuntivi prova a cercare nel menu, ci dovrebbe essere. Aprila e vedi se ti propone qualcosa
<[Enrico]> altrimenti, da terminale, puoi lanciare sudo apt-get install nvidia-375
<Tirex> LoZioNe, [Enrico] è un asus k55vd con nvidia 610m
<[Enrico]> Tirex: prova a fare come ti ho detto
<Tirex> LoZioNe, [Enrico] intanto ho provato a fare sudo apt-get install nvidia-375
<[Enrico]> quando ha finito riavvia il computer
<Tirex> LoZioNe, [Enrico] Riavviato ...ora non mi fa neanche entrare anche se inserisco bene la pwd.....
<[Enrico]> capisco. mi dispiace
<Tirex> strano-....forse non va asus+ubuntu
<[Enrico]> non credo
<[Enrico]> penso che il problema sia un altro
<LoZioNe> Tirex, http://www.nvidia.it/download/driverResults.aspx/118435/it
<[Enrico]> sono arrivato a posteriori
<LoZioNe> scarica il .deb da qui
<[Enrico]> se quello è un sistema optimus installare i driver nviida in questo modo rompe il sistema
<Tirex> comunque ubuntu 13 l'ho installato  subito sull'asus ...è questa release..
<[Enrico]> la cosa che non capisco è come mai hai dovuto usare nomodeset
<[Enrico]> se è un optimus nomodeset rompe tutto
<Tirex> nvidia 610m rompeva...l'installazione si bloccava alla schermata ubuntu
<[Enrico]> eh ho capito, ma nomodeset non è una buona soluzione se quello è un sistema optimus
<[Enrico]> *se*
<Tirex> sistema optimus?
<[Enrico]> anche anche una scheda video Intel su quel laptop?
<[Enrico]> Tirex: nvidia optimus == doppia scheda video: intel + nvidia
<[Enrico]> ma la intel è attaccata al display
<[Enrico]> la nvidia serve solo per il rendering
<Tirex> ok, alternative a nomodeset?
<fabio_cc> LoZioNe, per favore qui non consigliare di installare i driver in modo manuale, non è consigliato
<LoZioNe> fabio_cc, se scarica il .deb non mi pare una grossa difficoltà installarlo
<[Enrico]> Tirex: beh prima di tutto io toglierei il driver nvidia che abbiamo installato
<[Enrico]> Tirex: poi toglierei nomodeset e proverei modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<fabio_cc> LoZioNe, i driver nvidia si trovano nei repo, non è consigliabile installarli manualmente
<LoZioNe> Tirex,hai fatto la prova installando quelli consigliati da +buntu?
<Tirex> LoZioNe, [Enrico], ora vedo ...provo con modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<[Enrico]> Tirex: prima devi rimuovere i driver nvidia che hai installato, altrimenti non funziona
<Tirex> ok
<tommaso2305> Buongiorno, scrivo in questo canale in quanto vorrei accedere al forum di ubuntu ma mi sono dimenticato il nickname, esiste modo di recuperarlo oppure di iscriversi nuovamente senza creare una nuova mail?
<fabio_cc> tommaso2305, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<fabio_cc> tommaso2305, inoltre esiste il canale #ubuntu-it-forum
<fabio_cc> prego
<gigirock> Tirex, una volta che arrivi al desktop cerca driver aggiuntivi , ma prima un bel apt update + apt upgrade......... anche perche' nvidia van in coppia con versione kernel
<Carlin0> cmq i nuoveau li blacklista in automatico installando i nvidia dai repo
<nickname00> !colone
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'colone'
<nickname00> !clone
<fabio_cc> nickname00, do cosa hai bisogno?
<fabio_cc> *di
<nickname00> ciao raga
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<nickname00> sto clonando pc
<nickname00> come da voi consigliato
<nickname00> passato da 16.10 a 16.04 lts
<fabio_cc> nickname00, ok
<nickname00> non ricordavo il comando per eseguire my packages
<nickname00> :)
<fabio_cc> nickname00, :)
<nickname00> ho dato comando, mi rimuove il pachetto snap-confine, do l'ok?
<Tirex> LoZioNe, [Enrico], Carlin0, gigirock allora ho risolto come consigliato:
<Tirex> modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<Tirex> LoZioNe, [Enrico], Carlin0, gigirock grazie
<Carlin0> Tirex, ma come hai installato i driver ? se lo facevi dai repo quel blacklist avveniva da solo
<nickname00> dpkg: attenzione: pacchetto non nel database alla riga 5: account-plugin-tools
<nickname00> forse perchè due verso differti?
<nickname00> non mi trova nessun pachetto
<nickname00> :(
<nickname00> mi ridevo installare tutto a mano mi sa................... :(
<Carlin0> nickname00, capita che da un rilascio all'altro ci siano pacchetti in più o in meno e anche che cambino nome
<nickname00> infatti :(
<nickname00> e va bhè............. mi armo di pazienza
<Carlin0> ma non saranno molti (credo)
<nickname00> e scarico tutto il software
<nickname00> non mi ha trovato nulla
<nickname00> se mi ricordate la pag per postare vi mostro
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nickname00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24916677/
<nickname00> noi ci abbiamo provato :)
<ryuujin> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<nickname00> vi lascio..... mi metto all'opera
<nickname00> come sempre grazie
<nickname00> ciao raga :)
<[Enrico]> Tirex: bene sono contento che tu abbia risolto
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: se quel computer è un sistema optimus installare i driver nvidia rompe il sistema. Probabilmente la ragione del crash erano i driver nvidia open. disabilitandoli risolvi il problema. Tuttavia il display funziona perché usi la scheda intel
<[Enrico]> c'è un pacchetto apposta per i driver nvidia sui sistemi optimus, è nvidia-prime o qualcosa del genere. C'è anche bumblebee, ma era parecchio rotto in ubuntu l'ultima volta che l'avevo provato. Meglio aspettare che mettano mesa con libglvnd abilitato
<Carlin0> [Enrico], quello che non è chiaro è : installando i nvidia il blacklist de nouveau è automatico
<[Enrico]> ah sisi quello dovrebbe essere
<nickname00> raga ho toppato rimuovendo pachetto snap... :( su 16.04
<nickname00> come posso ristallare?
<nickname00> sapete se posso recuperare ciò che ho postato qui in chat?
<nickname00> è il nome esatto del pachetto che ho rimosso
<Mr_Pan> nickname00, cosa hai rimosso
<nickname00> spiego in  breve
<nickname00> ho provato a colonare
<nickname00> usavo 16.10
<nickname00> ora 16.04
<nickname00> ma i pachetti erano differenti
<nickname00> mi ha solo scritto di un pack
<nickname00> differete
<nickname00> io da stolto
<nickname00> ho dato ok
<nickname00> per rimuoverlo
<nickname00> il nome precisono non lo ricordo :(
<nickname00> ma lo scritto qui
<nickname00> in chat
<nickname00> circa un oretta fa
<nickname00> c'è possibilità di ritovare mio post?
<nickname00> così ristallo
<Mr_Pan> nickname00, non spezzare il messaggi su piu righe ... diventa difficil da leggere
<nickname00> ops nscusate
<nickname00> riscrivo?
<Mr_Pan> nickname00, ti posso chiedere perche clonare?!?! quanta roba avevi instalalta?   non facevi prima a ripartira da zero (cosa sempre consigliata)
<nickname00> ho chiesto qui come fare avere software installato in nuovo pc
<nickname00> mi hanno risposto
<nickname00> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<nickname00> cmq ho scritto qui il pachetto, non è possibile recuperare?
<Mr_Pan> nickname00,  a memoria quel comando praticamente non funziona mai o con percentuali bassissime di riuscita e solo nell ambito della stessa versione ... un salto  indietro direi prorpio che non hai speranze
<Mr_Pan> nickname00, che pacchetto!?
<nickname00> il punto è che non ricordo bene in nome :) avevo postato qui se potevo cancellarlo un oretta fa
<nickname00> posso dare consiglio però, ora non riesco più ad accedere a partizione di windows
<nickname00> mi pare fosse snap-qualcosa, il qualcosa non ricordo cosa fosse
<Mr_Pan> snap-confine
<nickname00> esatto
<nickname00> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> posso sapere comando per rinstallare?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | nickname00
<ubot-it> nickname00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> nickname00, devi reinstallare da zero
<nickname00> fabio devo rinstallare tutto ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> nickname00, si, tanto avevi appena installato
<fabio_cc> nickname00, il pacchetto era questo: [14:07:07] <nickname00> ho dato comando, mi rimuove il pachetto snap-confine, do l'ok?
<nickname00> mordo lo schermoooooooooooooooo ho appena finito aggirnamenti, configurato thunderbird con tutte le mail. ruby rails librerie...
<nickname00> si fabio esatto, non posso installare manualmente?
<fabio_cc> nickname00, allora prova con il ripristino
<fabio_cc> nickname00, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> nickname00, segui bene il wiki
<nickname00> l'ho fatta grossa questa volta :( tutto per un pachettino da 51 Mb :(
<fabio_cc> nickname00, la procedura che hai fatto può al limite andar bene se mantieni la versione (e non è detto), ma del resto questo tu è già stato spiegato
<fabio_cc> *ti
<nickname00> e si, ho fatto downgrade... e poi il caos :)
<fabio_cc> nickname00, prova a seguire il wiki sul ripristino
<nickname00> ho tovato questo  sudo snap install nomepacchetto
<fabio_cc> nickname00, lascia perdere, a parte che quello che hai scritto serve a fare altro, e comunque il problema sicuramente non è solo snap-confine
<nickname00> ok grazie fabio :)
<fabio_cc> nickname00, se vuoi toglierti il dubbio: sudo apt install snap-confine
<Mr_Pan> nickname00, ribadisco la mia idea... fai prima a reinstalalre da zero
<nickname00> grazie ragazzi :)
<nickname00> riparto da zero, prima mi preparo un gin-lemon però, così non mi prende a male
<nickname00> vi ringrazio come sempre :) ciao belli
<nuovo96> ciao a tutti
<nuovo96> c'è nessuno a cui posso fare una domanda?
<gigirock> nickname00: 6 ancora in giro ?
<nickname00> sera gente :)
<nickname00> ho finito di rinstallare tutto ed avrei delle curiosità
<nickname00> se taglio il processo evolution-calendar comprometto il sistema?
<gigirock> lol,noi forniamo solo certezze mi dispiace
<gigirock> taglio significa che lo blocchi
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> in realtà vorrei propio evitare che partisse in auto
<gigirock> guardo nei processi in avvio e lo seghi
<gigirock> *guardi
<nickname00> ok uno in meno :) altra cosa poi per oggi non vi scoccio più.... posso fare lo stesso con gnome software e aggiornare il sistema manualmente quando voglio?
<gigirock> gnome-software penso tenga aggiornata la lista dei sw da installare quando cerchi un programma ci mettera' molto + tempo
<nickname00> cercare intendi dalla dash?
<gigirock> no nel programma 'software center'
<gigirock> aspe che devo rebuttare
<nickname00> quindi programmi che non installato
<gigirock> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<gigirock> ciao adesso provo la cinnamon
<anna4534> buonasera
<anna4534> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<anna4534> c''e nessuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<anna4534> ciao
<anna4534> meno male
<anna4534> Carlino mi puoi aiutare
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<anna4534> ok
<anna4534> volevo sapere come trasformare pacchetto tgz in deb con alien
<Carlin0> dai il comando alien nomepacchetto
<anna4534> si l' ho fatto
<anna4534> ma mi dice
<Carlin0> metti in paste in risultato
<Carlin0> !paste
<anna4534> not find o directory not found
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anna4534> ok aspetta devo scaricare questo pacchetto con alien
<anna4534> sudo alien -d sav-linux-free-9.tgz
<Carlin0> eh devi spostarti nella directori dove è il pacchetto da convertire
<anna4534> ce l' ho sulal scrivania
<Carlin0> senza sudo
<anna4534> ho istallato alien
<anna4534> ed e' andato a buon fine
<anna4534> ora ho il pacchetto tgz sulla scrivania
<Carlin0> anna4534, se fai ls Scrivania
<Carlin0> lo vedi ??
<Carlin0> anzi gino
<anna4534> si il file e' su scrivania
<anna4534> il file tgz
<Carlin0> lo vede ?
<anna4534> io lo vedo
<Carlin0> dal terminale intendo
<anna4534> cioe'
<anna4534> devo andare su scrivania
<anna4534> e poi?
<anna4534> aprire termimnale?
<Carlin0> scrivi ls Scrivania
<anna4534> ls?
<Carlin0> vede il file o no ?
<anna4534> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBZxGoX7VT8
<anna4534> eppure e' sulla scrivania
<Carlin0> sei capace a fare copia incolla ?
<Carlin0> perchè io ho scritto una cosa e tu un'altra
<anna4534> forse lo devo estrarre prima?
<Carlin0> [00:33:59] <Carlin0> scrivi ls Scrivania
<Carlin0> non ls scrivania
<Carlin0> scrivi quello che ti dico io
<anna4534> ls Scrivania
<anna4534> cosi?
<Carlin0> anzi se fai copia incolla fai prima
<anna4534> si ora lo ha trovato
<anna4534> almeno e' comprasa una lista
<anna4534> di scrivania tra cui quel file
<anna4534> e ora?
<Carlin0> ok ora o fai cd Scrivania e poi dai il comando alien nomefile
<anna4534> cd Scrivania
<Carlin0> o dai il comando alien Scrivania/nomefile
<anna4534> ho dato alien etc etc e lui mi ha scritto ..
<Carlin0> fai vedere
<anna4534> must run in root to convert in deb
<anna4534> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgNvmwDLkCv
<Carlin0> dai fakeroot alien sav-linux-free-9.tgz
<anna4534> direttamente ? senza password?
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla del comando
<Carlin0> da fakeroot in poi
<anna4534> ma non c'era un antivirus per linux gia' in DEB accidenti??
<anna4534> ok provo
<Carlin0> certo che ce
<Carlin0> clamav si chiama
<anna4534> si ma non e' real time
<anna4534> cercavo quindi di mettere sophos
<Carlin0> e clamtk la versione con interfaccia grafica
<anna4534> fakeroot mi ha detto comando not found
<Carlin0> sudo apt install fakeroot
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> fakeroot alien sav-linux-free-9.tgz
<anna4534> dopo sudo mi ha istallato dei pacchetti
<Carlin0> ti ha installato fakeroot
<anna4534> penso di si ma che e?
<Carlin0> dai il 2° comando che poi vado a nanna
<anna4534> fakeroot alien sav-linux-free-9.tgz
<anna4534> questo vero?
<Carlin0> si
<anna4534> niente dice not found
<Carlin0> fai vedere
<Carlin0> compreso il comando che hai dato
<anna4534> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVXmMw2NI3
<Carlin0> fammi vedere ls
<anna4534> come si fa
<Carlin0> scrivi ls e mi fai vedere l'output
<anna4534> scusa io vengo da quindows
<Carlin0> come hai fatto ora
<anna4534> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5QGV4jLVIq
<Carlin0> cd Scrivania
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> mi fai vedere di nuovo ls
<Carlin0> si vede che arrivi da win sei in paranoia per l'antivirus
<Carlin0> sono rarissimi i virus su linux
<anna4534> ~/Scrivania $
<anna4534> -/ Scrivania $
<anna4534> mi ha scritto cosi
<Carlin0> si ora dai ls
<Carlin0> e mi fai vedere
<Carlin0> ce la fai ?
<anna4534> niente e' troppo difficile
<anna4534> ci rinuncio
<anna4534> mi da la stessa roba di prima con ls
<Carlin0> scrivere ls è difficile ?
<Carlin0> vabbè buonanotte
<anna4534> eccolo
<anna4534> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE7q5w2ZrtV
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-22
<anongirl> salve a tutti problemi con ubuntu 64 bit
<anongirl> ho un pc portatile asus con ram 4 ma ddr 4 no ddr3 ma va lo stesso lento perche
<nick-linux> Ciao a tutti
<nick-linux> ho un problema, non riesco a recuperare la password del mio vecchio account del forum. C'è un amministratore che mi può aiutare?
<nickname00> salve gente :) ho finito installazione 16.04, va benissimo grazie ai vostri consigli.... siete mitici
<a111b> ho bisogno di aiuto ho cambiato la risoluzione dello schermo ma non è quella che io ho messo   e non posso in nessun modo modificarla e lo schermo non viene più riconosciuto
<a111b> è qui per fare domande tecniche
<a111b> non ho tempo da perdere ci siete
<a1111b> ho bisogno di sistemare la risoluzione dello schermo
<a1111b> vorrei sistemare la risoluzione dello schermo, qualcuno può aiutarmi
<a1111b> mi potete aiutare per favore devo sistemare la risoluzione dello schermo
<ste92> Ciao! Come mai su Ubuntu il segnale wifi è molto più basso rispetto a Windows. A volte la connessione internet rallenta molto
<ste92> *Windows?
<ricoh> sera, qualcuno mi aiuti. sono su 14.04 ho seguita qualche stupida giuda velocizza ecc e ho disinstallato unity-lens photo unity-video ecc...
<ricoh> adesso ho dato sudo apt-get install unity
<ricoh> scrivo unity do invio per un secondo sembra che qualcosa vada ma sono senza finestra senza barra laterale applicazioni
<fabio_cc> ricoh, dovresti reinstallare tutti i pacchetti che hai rimosso, se non va, segui: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> adesso vado, notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-23
<Mr_Pan> farsi esplodere in faccia un aporta in vetro tmperato appena smontata dal vecchio armadio rack ?!?  FATTO !!
<Mr_Pan> e momenti ci rimetto 2 dita ...
<Mr_Pan> e no ...non é una bella esperienza ...
<Mr_Pan> e ho pure sbagliato chan ... uff
<glpiana> lol
<gege62> ciao ho riscontrato che la bash 4.3.48 non funziona su Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, qualcuno puo confermare ?
<Mr_Pan> gege62, da quello che leggo in rete sembra confermato il non fnzionamento
<Mr_Pan> gege62, non ho il tempo per approfondire adesso
<gege62> grazie Mr_Pan, almeno so che devo aspettarmi una soluzione in qualche aggiornamento
<Mr_Pan> gege62, io non toccherei bash ... perché lo vuoi aggiornare .. con una versione diversa da quella con cui la 16.04 é stata rilasciata
<Mr_Pan> é un componente critico ..
<Carlin0> gege62, o reinstalli l'originale 4.3.14 dai repo
<Mr_Pan> ottimo suggerimento di Carlin0
<gege62> intendevo se c'e' disponibilita di un aggiornamento ufficiale, per intenderci quelli periodici che propone il sistema
<Mr_Pan> gege62, non l oso se esiste ma se mai ci sara ti verra' notificato con i normale aggiornamenti ..
<glpiana> gege62, qual è il motivo per cui vuoi aggiornare bash a una versione successiva?
<Carlin0> gege62, per noi qui "ufficiale" è solo quello dei repo
<gege62> perche' provo a lanciare un file .sh , che funzionava su 14.04 e che invece ora non funziona con 16.04
<gege62> ovviamente e' marcato come eseguibile, ma non va in esecuzione
<glpiana> gege62, hai provato a lanciarlo facendolo precedere da sh ?
<Carlin0> magari gege62 fai vedere l'errore che da
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> se andava con la 14.04 più che aggiornare forse devi fare downgrade di qualcosa
<gigirock> io ho 2 server ubuntu entrambi 1604 che stanno in piedi con una decina di .sh ......sono in funzione da 3 anni e 'montano' 16.04.2
<Carlin0> gigirock, 16.04 da 3 anni ...
<gigirock> si nel senso che erano di vecchia versione e li ho aggiornati / avanzati tutto dai repo senza reinstallare o altre manovre
<[Enrico]> gege62: se funzionavano prima e ora non funzionano più cambiare la versione di bash farà più danni che altro. Invece cerca di capire come mai non funzionano e risolvi il problema
<[Enrico]> un buon modo per fare debug di script bash è lanciarli con bash -x
<[Enrico]> se cambi la versione di bash installata sul sistema molto probabilmente lo romperai
<ryuujin> uhm
<leo_> b
<CARLI> Salve a tutti, da poco ho installato su un mio vecchio portatile Xubuntu 16.04 LTS, su consiglio di un amico.
<CARLI> Sapreste gentilmente indicarmi un sito dove trovare materiale per farmi una cultura su questo sistema operativo? una guida dettagliata dove possa capirne la logica e il funzionamento
<CARLI> grazie a tutti
<Mr_Pan> CARLI, il sito italiano e'un buon inizio https://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<CARLI> grazie
<CARLI> quindi leggendo di ubuntu so anche di xubuntu
<CARLI> giusto?ù
<Mr_Pan> CARLI, in generale si poi ti cerchi la documentazione relativa
<[Enrico]> CARLI: l'unica differenza tra Ubuntu e Xubuntu sono il tipo di interfaccia desktop  che ti viene installato di default e pochi altri settaggi. Il resto è identico. Inoltre molte dei meccanisci e software che trovi in Xubuntu / Ubuntu sono comuni a tutti i sistemi linux
<[Enrico]> ll
<aiuto> ho bisogno di aiuto la risoluzione non è quella che avevo scelto e non ho possibilità di cambiarla prima andava bene ma volevo diminuirla per non scaldare troppo il pc con una risoluzione non necessaria
<aiuto> sapete come riottenere la possibilità di scegliere risoluzione e frequenza grazie
<aiuto> come ripristinare...!?
<glpiana> aiuto, dicci dove hai messo mano
<aiuto> non sono esperto ma ho aperto il programma con la scuadra nel monitor ed ho messo risoluzione 1920*1080 60 hz ma è tutt'altro... almeno come scritto nel programma
<[Enrico]> [off topic]: si scrive squadra
<glpiana> aiuto, quando scegli una risoluzione e la applichi, il software ti chiede se la risoluzione ti compiace, altriemtni dopo una manciata di secondi torna alla situazione precedente
<glpiana> aiuto, quindi tu hai scelto una risoluzione, non andava bene ma l'hai comunque confermata
<glpiana> aiuto, partendo da questo presupposto, tornando allo stesso programma di impostazione della risoluzione, troverai altre risoluzioni da impostare
<aiuto> col telecomando  tel tv... info  scrive 1920*1080 60 hz ma il programma scrive 1024*768 76hz  si mi ancùdava bene ma spento e riacceso è un casino non posso modificarla ne sentire devo usare le cuffie
<glpiana> aiuto, non vedo cosa c'entri la risoluzione con l'audio. al fine di trovare un supporto su questo canale, sei pregato di raccogliere le idee e dire chiaramente quale è il tuo problema, in che condizioni si è presentato (cioè tutto quello che hai fatto) e magari anche cosa hai già cercato di fare per risolvero
<CARLI> Grazie Mr_Pan
<aiuto> il mio problema è che non posso modificare la risoluzione ne sentire col tv... devo sentire utilizzando le cuffie da pc    nemmeno modificando l'uscita hardware cambia .
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, dicci per prima cosa come hai collegato il pc alla tv ?!? hdmi   ?
<aiuto> si ti garantisco che andava bene ma con questo caldo per non sovraccaricare volevo scendere a 2k da 4k che avevo   andava tutto bene il monitor era riconosciuto. ma adesso nulla
<aiuto> hdmi
<aiuto> in alto a sinistra ho un rettangolo rosa   ( sconosciuto default )
<glpiana> aiuto, cos'è che non volevi sovraccaricare?
<aiuto> schede video pc ram ... risoluzione bassa meno dati meno elaborazioni meno calore
<glpiana> vabbè. comunque dubito che tu abbia messo mano solo alle impostazioni della risoluzione
<aiuto> ti giuro
<glpiana> aiuto, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<aiuto> POI
<glpiana> aiuto, ha fatto qualcosa o ti ha ridato il prompt senza output?
<aiuto> non ho nulla
<glpiana> aiuto, ha fatto qualcosa o ti ha ridato il prompt senza output?
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBr1oV45Vh3
<glpiana> aiuto, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkBQ2El53h7
<glpiana> aiuto, scrivi: lsmod
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVGzxMqmc3
<glpiana> aiuto, scrivi: lspci -v
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVGzzqovc3    spero di aver preso tutto è tanta roba
<glpiana> aiuto, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0Q7oyzWLc4
<glpiana> aiuto, a quanto vedo hai provato diversi driver video
<aiuto> un'altra cosa il benvenuto compare vuoto, bianco
<glpiana> aiuto, scrivi: sudo nvidia-settings
<aiuto> dopo però ho provato levando il proprietario e rimetterlo nella speranza che si resettasse
<glpiana> aiuto, quando ti è stato chiesto di dire dove hai messo mano, non ne hai fatto parola. dimmi come puoi ricevere supporto in questo modo
<aiuto> le prove le ho fatte dopo non prima   dovevo tentare in quelche modo prima di chiedere aiuto.... ci avevo provato comunque si è aperto il pannello adesso
<glpiana> aiuto, cambia risoluzione e vedi cosa succede
<aiuto> come la cambio?
<glpiana> aiuto, hai davanti il pannello. ha diverse voci. cerca la risoluzione
<aiuto> lo avevo aperto anche io il pannello nvidia non con terminale ma cercandolo e non ci sono opzioni come ti invio lo screen shot
<glpiana> !image | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aiuto> sc   vedi se la trovi
<glpiana> aiuto, quando vedrò l'immagine...
<glpiana> :)
<aiuto> l'hai trovata
<glpiana> ... e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aiuto> https://prnt.sc/fn8slg
<Carlin0> aiuto, a sinistra vai sulla seconda voce
<aiuto> setting dici
<aiuto> https://prnt.sc/fn8umh
<aiuto> avete qualche idea
<aiuto> la chiave con il giravite non è selezionabile!
<gigirock> aiuto, ho cercato di capire il problema ma proprio non capisco
<aiuto> tramite terminare si può reimpostare manualente
<glpiana> aiuto, vai sul pannello di controllo o centro di controllo e apri la sezione relativa hai driver porprietari o aggiuntivi
<glpiana> *proprietari
<aiuto> https://prnt.sc/fn8ycf  spero di aver capito bene chiedevi questo
<aiuto> https://prnt.sc/fn8z9c se può essere di aiuto
<glpiana> aiuto, seleziona i driver nouveau per la scheda video. applica le modifiche. ti chiederà di riavviare immagino
<aiuto> posso mandarti come viene visualizzato il benvenuto
<glpiana> aiuto, a che pro?
<aiuto> se è un difetto della visualizzazione errata o un'altro difetto
<aiuto> https://prnt.sc/fn91bn
<glpiana> aiuto, è la nuova versione di benvenuto, mirata a sviluppare la fantasia dell'utente :D
<aiuto> HO CAMBIATO DRIVE MI HA SOLO CHIESTO LA MIA PASSWORD
<glpiana> aiuto, normale
<glpiana> la tua password, ne deduco, è scritta in maiuscole
<aiuto> si scusa non ho tolto il caps
<Carlin0> aiuto, facci vedere cosa esce se scrivi nel terminale ls /etc/X11/
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvVOXZwjNul
<Carlin0> aiuto, scrivi nvidia-xconfig
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE7vNnkzltV
<gigirock> aiuto nvidia-settings ?
<aiuto> con il ?
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlWMYkMRACZ
<aiuto> ho provato con ? e senza
<gigirock> aiuto, lsb_release -a
<aiuto> aspetta ho riprovato ed è cambiato
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO4yEDENLuB scusate ma ho riprovato ad incollare e dare invio ho visto delle scritte diverse
<aiuto> gororock aspetta un secondo poi provo   lsb_release -a
<glpiana> aiuto, fermati
<aiuto> inserisco  lsb_release -a
<glpiana> sì, dai lsb_release -a
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlWMYoD7rcZ
<Carlin0> aiuto, fai vedere cosa esce con apt-cache search nvidia-3
<glpiana> aiuto, prima ti ho fatto scegliere i nouveau. l'hai fatto?
<aiuto> si adesso è attivo il drive nou...   non è più nvidia
<glpiana> aiuto, bene. riavvia il pc, poi torna qui
<aiuto> aspetta prima di riavviare provo il comando di carlin0  apt-cache search nvidia-3
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0Q7y9LKVT4
<aiuto> riavvio o avete altro da provare
<glpiana> aiuto, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-375
<aiuto> devo eliminare vero in questo modo ripristino....
<aiuto> ho scritto    s
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVG8DvM
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0Q7yD87Vh4
<glpiana> aiuto, scrivi: sudo apt-get installl --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnW1Gl548sB
<glpiana> aiuto, sì, ho messo una elle di troppo:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmNyvX23AiM   ? quel file con nome 50 vedo che ha problemi è lui il difetto??
<glpiana> aiuto, fa nulla. riavvia e poi torna qui
<aiuto> riavvio
<aiuto> https://prnt.sc/fn9cpv
<aiuto> ma ancora non posso modificare la risoluzione
<aiuto> il benvenuto ora si vede.... siamo nella direzione giusta manca risoluzione e audio che ora provo
<Carlin0> aiuto, lsmod | grep nouveau
<gigirock> aiuto, ma il pc e' collegato ad una tv ?
<glpiana> aiuto, scrivi nel terminale: lsmod | grep nouveau
<glpiana> Carlin0, lol
<aiuto> tv 4k si sentono solo le cuffie da pc    ora provo lsmod | grep nouveau      comunque prima che cambiassi la risoluzione era tutto ok
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPQryOPpEur
<gigirock> aiuto, quindi e' l'unico monitor collegato a quel pc ?
<aiuto> ne ho due ma è solo collegato questo  ho provato anche il secondo ma non lo vede
<gigirock> aiuto, 6 collegato solo al tv con cavo hdmi ?
<aiuto> si hdmi
<Carlin0> aiuto, ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<gigirock> la tv che risoluzione nativa ha ?
<aiuto> 4k   uno alla volta   provo ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlBzDBqmKsY
<Carlin0> aiuto, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<aiuto> scusate ragazzi se è così complicato metto la nuova versione 17.04
<gigirock> aiuto no e' peggio
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0r7x3w52uv
<Carlin0> aiuto sudo apt install nvidia-361
<aiuto> attendete sta installando
<Carlin0> si si
<Carlin0> aiuto, quando ha finito fai vedere questi 2 comandi
<Carlin0> ls /etc/x11
<aiuto> ho un messaggio ...tipo programma nel terminale
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<aiuto> https://prnt.sc/fn9j0q
<aiuto> poi provo ls /etc/x11          *        dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<aiuto> sono nel terminale cosa faccio
<Carlin0> aiuto, devi entrare nel bios e disabilitare il secure boot
<Carlin0> e su questo non so aiutarti
<aiuto> forse ho capito come fare ma non mi darà problemi con win 10
<Carlin0> non lo so
<aiuto> per uscire dal terminale devo chiuderlo con la x  non accetta invio
<Carlin0> ctrl + C
<aiuto> ctrl + C    non succede nulla
<aiuto> faccio la x
<aiuto> chiuso
<aiuto> quindi non è andata a buon fine
<aiuto> non so inglese cosa scriveva
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYG7BQLPRTE
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPBEgZAVQHG
<Carlin0> aiuto, ls /etc/X11
<Carlin0> non x11
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgNo9XWvMSv
<Carlin0> aiuto, nvidia-xconfig
<aiuto> nvidia-xconfig
<aiuto> scusa
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnW1GQqvvCB
<Carlin0> aiuto, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<aiuto> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrqgODD4nFv
<Carlin0> ok ora devi solo disabilitare il secure boot
<aiuto> ma prima andava bene vi assicuro .... cosa fa il secure boot ,  su cosa influisce
<Carlin0> ho hardware vecchio io , non lo uso
<aiuto> lo faccio se devo  am vi assicuro che ho paura di toccare il bios
<aiuto> procedo devo farlo
<Carlin0> vedi tu
<aiuto> ok vado lo ammazzo e torno
<aiuto> ho provato nel bio e la voce era grigia incastonata (intoccabile) non ho potuto modificarla... ho ricontrollato la risoluzione non è modificabile
<aiuto> se nessuno ha altro lo lascio così , ma per l'audio si può fare qualcosa
<pietro> come faccio a installare ubuntu su windows 7
<Mr_Pan> pietro, insieme a windows 7 o lo vuoi sostituire completamente ?
<aiuto> ok adesso siamo in due ha chiedere aiuto   vi lascio con pietro mi farò vivo domani
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pietro> vorrei sostituirlo completamente
<Mr_Pan> pietro, ok segui la guida che linkato sopra
<Mr_Pan> e al moemnto dell instalalzione scegli Sostituisci windows e usa tutto il disco
<Carlin0> pietro, non è una buona idea sappilo
<pietro> quale delle tre
<Carlin0> meglio installare al fianco di ...
<Carlin0> quella di cancellare win
<[Enrico]> cancellare windows è un'ottima idea
<[Enrico]> è molto più complicato tenere due sistemi alla volta
<[Enrico]> se ubuntu non gli piace può tranquillamente reinstallare windows
<Carlin0> eh so opinioni ...
<[Enrico]> no è un fatto
<[Enrico]> avere un sistema solo è molto più semplice
<[Enrico]> molte meno partizioni, un solo boot loader
<[Enrico]> un solo sistema
<[Enrico]> niente conflitti di orologio
<Carlin0> i 2 sistemi non si intralciano tra loro , io ho xp anche se non lo avvio da anni
<[Enrico]> certo che si intralciano
<[Enrico]> Windows di tanto in tanto sovrascrive il bootloader
<[Enrico]> l'orologio di sistema chi te lo gestisce? Windows non sa come gestirlo in UTC (forse le versioni piùi recenti finalmente)
<Carlin0> mai successo in anni
<[Enrico]> a te
<Carlin0> che win sovrascriva mbr
<[Enrico]> ma succede
<Carlin0> mah ... ho i miei dubbi permettimi
<[Enrico]> e comunque sia meno componenti -> più semplice. Poi entrambe sono due vie praticabili
<pietro> vi farò apere per ora grazie
<bassoFondo> hello :D
<Mr_Pan> bassoFondo: ciao
<bassoFondo> ragazzi ma i pacchetti snap sono abilitati solo su ubuntu?
<bassoFondo> cioé si può abilitare su delle distro ubuntu based ?
<Mr_Pan> Non li uso non ti saprei dire sorry
<bassoFondo> ok thanks
<bassoFondo> rimarrò online nel caso qualche anima pia ha voglia di illuminarmi
<bassoFondo> avesse voglia*
<Mr_Pan> Sono per tutte le distro
<Mr_Pan> Googles
<bassoFondo> era tipo una domanda retorica per arrivare al: perché non mi funziona ? >,>
<Mr_Pan> bassoFondo: se descrivi la situazione completa ...
<bassoFondo> Mr_Pan, come si chiama il package manager di snap? del tipo per installare pacchetti snap cosa ho bisogno di avere ?
<Mr_Pan> Da Riga di comando
<Mr_Pan> https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<Mr_Pan> !snap
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'snap'
<Carlin0> è un sistema che si deve ancora evolvere credo
<bassoFondo> questi pacchetti snap teoricamente sono una bomba, vengono forniti con tutte le librerie (quindi nessun problema di diependenze), ogni app è tipo in sandbox
<Mr_Pan> Si
<gigirock> Snap
<gigirock> gege' si nu fenomeno
<Carlin0> ma pure due
<gege62> grazie non sono molto pratico :)
<gigirock> gege62, c'era un programma radiofonico dove imitavano gege' telesforo e gli altri dicevano gege' si nu fenomeno
<gigirock> era pat metheny ...
<andry4> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 17.04 sul mio nuovo portatile eliminando win 10, tutto ok tranne che si collega al wifi ma non naviga...cosa devo fare?
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-24
<gian11> ciao ho preblema con app AbiWord
<gian11> non si completta installazione
<gian11> ho ubuntu 16.04
<pietro> ho un pc  con ram 3 gb intel centrino duo con installato windows 7 ultimate installato, vorrei passare a ubuntu, ho scaricato linux ubuntu su dvd  e ho provato ma non succede nulla cosa devo fare?
<pietro> e se formatto il pc cosa succede
<BrutalGrinder> Ciao
<BrutalGrinder> Ho un problema sul mio pc
<BrutalGrinder> Mi spjego. Ho una mobo con ssd m2 e l intenzione era di installare win10 e ubuntu 17.04
<BrutalGrinder> Installo win10 e ok. Dopo installo ubuntu in un altra partizione logica dell ssd m2 e quando riparte compare grub che non visualizza ein10 tra le scelte
<Guest33730> in questo momento sto rimettendo ubuntu mate  ma ho bisogno di aiuto l-altra volta mi aveva aiutato un amoco tecnico ora sono solo e non so come rimetterlo
<Guest33730> mi trovo in tipo dinstallazione
<Guest33730> il boot sarebbe grub o altro perche avevo grub nell hard disk di windows e ubuntu su altro disco ma non capisco cosa devo fare
<Guest33730> mi potete aiutare per la installazione
<Guest33730> devo rimettere ubuntu ma non so come devo muovermi potete aiutarmi per favore
<Carlin0> Guest33730, hai uefi ?
<Guest33730> si ho fatto avviare da bios la chiavetta in uefi
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace non so nulla di uefi
<Guest33730> ma che centra ora sono in tipo di installazione... ti ricordi ieri ero AIUTO dovevo risolvere la risoluzione ecco non so risolveva e ora ho formattato mi aiuti per listallazione mi trovo nel menu dove chiede dove devo inserire il boot loader
<Guest33730> boot sarebbe grub o dove fisicamente viene installato
<Carlin0> !uefi | Guest33730 leggi la guida
<ubot-it> Guest33730 leggi la guida: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<fabio1> potete guidarmi nella istallazione di ubuntu... mi trovo nella istallazione mi chiede di schegliere il device e sopra ho una barra dove dovrei scegliere una posizione ma non capisco cosa devo fare
<fabio1> posso utilizzarlo cosi senza istallarlo     se fosse mi dite io ora dove mi trovo    in un hd o nella pennetta
<fabio1> siccome non riesco ad installare ubuntu posso utilizzarlo senza installarlo, i file di navigazione ed altro dove vanno in questo caso nella penneta o in un hd
<nickname00> ciao ragazzi :)
<nickname00> ho scaricato da adobe versione precedente di flash, ora vi posto il contenuto dei file, se per cortesia mi potete indicare quello idoneo per installare su 16.04
<Carlin0> nickname00, non ce bisogno di scaricare nulla basta scrivere nel terminale sudo appt install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0>  sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<nickname00> grazie carlino ma ho problemi con ultima versione la 26
<nickname00> ho scaricato 24
<nickname00> per fare test
<Carlin0> hai scaricato il tar.gz ?
<nickname00> ho scaricato zip con diversi pachetti
<nickname00> si c'è anke tar.gz
<nickname00> per linux riporta 5 versioni tutte tar.gz
<nickname00> le posto, solo un secondo
<Carlin0> scompatta il tar.gz e metti il file liflash.so nella cartella .mozilla/plugins nella tua home
<Carlin0> se la cartella non esiste la crei tu
<nickname00> flashplayer24_0r0_194_linux.i386.tar.gz   flashplayer24_0r0_194_linux.x86_64.tar.gz     flashplayer24_0r0_194_linuxpep.i386.tar.gz     flashplayer24_0r0_194_linuxpep.x86_64.tar.gz     lashplayer24_0r0_194_linux_sa.x86_64.tar.gz
<nickname00> il mio sistema a 64 bit
<nickname00> ha
<Carlin0> flashplayer24_0r0_194_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<Carlin0> scompatta questo
<nickname00> grazie carlino, mi salvi sempre :)
<nickname00> mi ricordate per cortesia come accede a cartelle nascoste.....
<Carlin0> che ubuntu usi ?
<nickname00> 16.04
<Carlin0> ma ubuntu o xubuntu o ...
<nickname00> ubuntu
<Carlin0> e non ce un menù visualizza o cose simili?
<Carlin0> io uso xfce / lxde
<Carlin0> cerca tra i menù di nautilus
<nickname00> un pò di tempo fà mi è capitato di aprire la cache e per accederci ho usato contro-qualcosa
<nickname00> cerco info, cmq mi basta sostituire il.so del 26 con 24?
<Carlin0> no il 26 lo devi rimuovere ...
<Carlin0> come lo avevi installato ?
<nickname00> eliminado normalmente o cosa?
<Carlin0> come lo avevi installato ?
<nickname00> ho fatto installazione con componenti non free
<Carlin0> nickname00, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<nickname00> comando per rimuoverlo?
<Carlin0> no fai vedere l'output
<nickname00> ok
<nickname00> apro terminale
<nickname00> non ho installato pastebint
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<nickname00> ok installo
<nickname00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24940112/
<Carlin0> sudo apt purge flashplugin-installer
<nickname00> questo rimuove flash?
<Carlin0> si rimuove il 26
<nickname00> ho trovato per mostare file nascosti su nautilus
<nickname00> control+h
<nickname00> ricapitolando apro .mozzila, copio .so nella caretella plugin, se la cartella plugin non c'è la creo io.... giusto?
<Carlin0> ma deve esserci anche un modo grafico per accedere ai file nascosti
<nickname00> certamente ci sarà tra opzioni nautilus, cmq ho aperto .mozzila e la cartella plugins non c'è
<nickname00> l'ho creata io e spostato .so
<nickname00> ora elimino flash 26 e riavvio per test
<nickname00> intanto ti ringrazio per assistenza, e tra poco ti dico se ha funzionato il tutto :)
<nickname00> ok 26 eliminato, riavvio ff............... a tra poco
<Carlin0> basta che riavvii firefox
<nickname00> esatto si
<nickname00> non intendevo pc
<nickname00> :)
<nickname00> grazie
<nickname00> eccomi, ff non rileva nessuno plugin flash :(
<Carlin0> nickname00, ls .mozilla
<nickname00> ops ho creato plugins in .mozilla7firefox
<nickname00> .mozzilla/firefox
<nickname00> invece va solo dentro mozilla?
<Carlin0> .mozilla/plugins
<nickname00> ok
<nickname00> grazie riprovo
<nickname00> flash è partito al primo colpo :)
<nickname00> sei un grande
<nickname00> ora faccio un pò di test
<nickname00> grazie milleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Carlin0> di nulla
<nickname00> ultima domandina... :) stò notando che ho stessi problemi con la versione 26 di flash.... a questo punto devo pensare che è per via di ff 54? premetto che i prob li ho avuti da quando ho aggiornato ff tramite gnome-software e quindi up da ubuntu
<Carlin0> questo non saprei nickname00 ...
<nickname00> bhè hai fatto già moltissimo, qui in supputo mi hanno gia detto che flash non è che sia un buon plugin e basta leggere in rete per capirlo, cmq ti ringrazio per tutte le dritte
<nickname00> carlino secondo te vale la pena faredowngrade di ff?
<Carlin0> nickname00, dovrei vedere i repo ubuntu
<Carlin0> aspè
<nickname00> grazie sono qui
<Carlin0> nickname00, apt-cache search firefox | pastebinit
<nickname00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24940264/
<Carlin0> eh non dice la versione
<nickname00> la versione in uso di ff è  54.0 (64bit)
<Carlin0> si ma non si vede cosa c'è nei repo
<nickname00> non saprei come fare..... :(
<Carlin0> nickname00,vediamo una cosa
<Carlin0> nickname00, ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | pastebinit
<nickname00> ok
<nickname00> apro
<nickname00> less_481-2.1ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb          lock            partial
<nickname00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24940300/
<nickname00> tutto qui
<Carlin0> niente hai pulito la cache
<nickname00> si :(
<nickname00> pulisco spesso, errore?
<Carlin0> se magari avevi il vecchio deb di ff lo installavamo da li
<Carlin0> no pulisco anche io ahahahhahha
<Carlin0> hai la 16.04 vero ?
<nickname00> esatto
<Carlin0> vediamo ...che ff vorresti ? il 53 ?
<nickname00> con 53 mni andava tutto liscio
<nickname00> mi
<Carlin0> vediamo
<nickname00> domanda da ignorante.. si possono installare 2 ff differenti? intendo avendoli entrambi?
<David77> ma il secondo ff, portable diciamo, prende comunque dati da quello installato
<David77> 32 bit o 64 bit?
<nickname00> 64
<Carlin0> nickname00, vuoi fare una prova ?
<nickname00> si certo, sempre se non scoccio, non voglkio abbuasre :9
<Carlin0> però passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nickname00> ok
<nickname00> vado di la
<David77> https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-54.0-SSL&os=linux64&lang=sq
<HoloIRCUser1> Ciao a tutti qualcuno sa aiutarmi per una stampante che non capisco perchè non stampa più bene? Sto cercando di capire se devo cambiare qualcosa per la scalatura o i caratteri per pollice...
<David77> che versione di ubuntu e che stampante?
<David77> (15:16:19) David: https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-54.0-SSL&os=linux64&lang=sq > it per italiano, giusto se qualcuno leggesse
<David77> mio errore
<HoloIRCUser1> David77 sto con Debian Stable e una Epson WF2510
<David77> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<HoloIRCUser1> David77 ce l'hai con me?
<David77> HoloIRCUser1: si, Debian è Debian, Ubuntu è Ubuntu ;)
<Guest11119> ok
<David77> esiste un modo per convertire un disco esterno da ntfs a ext4 senza perdere i dati e senza doverli copiare, formattare, e poi ricopiare? lubuntu 16.04 64 bit. grazie
<David77> avevo visto https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/fstransform ma vorrei avere una vostra opinione se possibile, magari chi lo ha provato
<David77> p.s. ho il 60% occupato :(
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-25
<mateo> buongiorno. nell'installazione di ubuntu mate per il mio vecchio asus non compaiono le partizioni, anche se le vedo con gparted nella live..quindi non riesco ad installarlo..potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> mateo, sei da live ora ?
<gigirock> mateo: andiamo per ordine: hai avviato una live su un asus e vedi il desktop di mate ?
<mateo> Carlin0, gigirock, si
<Carlin0> mateo, facci vedere uno screenshot di gparted
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mateo> sto scrivendo da un'altro pc..
<Carlin0> entra da quello
<Carlin0> te l'ho appena chiesto
<Carlin0> [11:35:21] <Carlin0> mateo, sei da live ora ?
<Carlin0> [11:35:47] <mateo> Carlin0, gigirock, si
<mateo> si sono da live
<mateo> ma sto usando l'altro pc per risolvere il problema nel caso di riavvio
<Carlin0> stai scrivendo dal pc in live ?
<mateo> ora non ancora...posso rientrare in chat dalla live
<Carlin0> eh
<mateo> ok
<mateo> Ora scrivo dalla live..ecco lo screenshot di gparted http://prntscr.com/fnwgj6
<gigirock> mateo: ma sul 'povero asus' c'era gia' installato linux ?
<mateo> si mi pare knoppix
<gigirock> ahhh , mateo installando mate ubuntu 'perderai' knoppix gia' installato....
<Carlin0> mateo, cosa installi la 16.04 o la 17.04 ?
<mateo> si si va bene, mate 16.04
<Carlin0> ok mateo avvia l'installazione
<mateo> ok
<gigirock> mateo, visto che hai la comunicazione attiva , spunta pure la richiesta di installare aggiornamenti e driver particolari
<gigirock> mateo: fai attenzione che hai orario sbagliato
<mateo> gigirock, installaz software di terze parti flaggata
<gigirock> bravo
<mateo> gigirock, time corretto
<mateo> ora in installation type non vede nessuna partizione
<mateo> no device
<Carlin0> mateo, cosa ti propone ?
<mateo> niente...blank
<Carlin0> fai screenshot
<mateo> http://prntscr.com/fnwls4
<Carlin0> mateo, fai back
<Carlin0> e fai vedere cosa propone
<mateo> http://prntscr.com/fnwmdj
<Carlin0> mateo, stai installando da usb o dvd ?
<mateo> da dvd
<Carlin0> hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Carlin0> torno dopo ...
<mateo> si
<gigirock> mateo, il pc e' molto vecchio ?
<gigirock> potrebbe avere l'impostazione degli hardisk non compatibile pero' e' strano che nella live puoi selezionare l'hardisk e nell'installazione no
<gigirock> cmq fai back in installazione e vedi cosa ti propone...
<mateo> se faccio back...http://prntscr.com/fnwmdj
<mateo> non propone niente\
<mateo> gigirock, il pc vecchio ...asus l330d
<mateo> asus l300d
<gigirock> mateo: seleziona anche "updates when installin" poi vai a continue... e vediamo il menu
<mateo> risulta disabilitato
<gigirock> ok ma il prossimo menu non propone qualche scelta per il partizionamento ?
<mateo> gigirock, no
<mateo> comunque facendo fdisk -l   http://prntscr.com/fnwpmx
<gigirock> mateo prova dal terminale sudo umount /dev/sda
<gigirock> poi riprova con l'installazione
<mateo> dev/sda not mounted
<mateo> riprovo
<gigirock> mateo: allora penso che quel pc abbia impostato hardsik ahci e quindi non viene 'visto' dai nuovi kernel....
<gigirock> a dopo
<mateo> gigirock, riprovata install, ma niente ...posso cambiare hd ahci dal bios_
<mateo> ?
<fripunk> vorrei sapere come installare Ubuntu (o è meglio usare altre derivate?) su un vecchio netbook sprpvvisto di lettore cd/dvd
<mateo> gigirock, Carlin0, cosa mi consigliate?
<carlo90> chi mi può aiutare con un problema all'app parole? uso xubuntu e sono un neofita
<Vinz> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe una mano
<VinzManz> c'è nessuno?
<vt_1d1> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | vt_1d1
<ubot-it> vt_1d1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vt_1d1> ciao
<ZAZA> slav
<carlooo> Ciao a tutti, volevo farvi una domanda veloce veloce, in che modo posso far vedere ad ubuntu le partizioni con file system ntfs?
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-18
<ufalc> salve, qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<ufalc> non mi si apre ubuntu software center
<ufalc> :O
<daniele84> buongiorno
<daniele84> Ho bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> !installazione | daniele84
<ubot-it> daniele84: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<daniele84> ho già letto la guida
<daniele84> credo di avere un problema con il mio pc
<daniele84> non parte l'autoplay del dvd che ho masterizzato dal file iso
<Mr_Pan> daniele84, come hai messo la iso sul dvd?
<Carlin0> daniele84, hai masterizzato come immagine o come dati ?
<daniele84> tramite ashampoo
<daniele84> ho masterizzato l'immagine
<Carlin0> daniele84, da windows ?
<daniele84> si... ho windows
<daniele84> me ne voglio liberare
<Carlin0> !iso | daniele84 leggi questa guida
<ubot-it> daniele84 leggi questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<daniele84> letto
<daniele84> non dice nulla di che
<Carlin0> dice come masterizzare
<daniele84> propone metodi alternativi per il procedimento che ho già eseguito io
<Carlin0> vabbè se vuoi fare come vuoi tu allora è inutile che vieni a chiedere aiuto
<daniele84> non voglio fare come dico io
<daniele84> dice di cliccare con il destro e scrivere l'immagine
<daniele84> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nrDQD3wLQv6gtW1P2Rm6?signature=40af2b6225f68c22cfd04db14b823b80a273fcd7573f2943ac908f1cc7b76b3f&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MjkzMjUyMzJ9
<Mr_Pan> eccolo la ...
<Mr_Pan> stai scrivendo da windows ... come dati ... non ti crea un dvd avviabile in quel modo ...
<daniele84> quindi cosa mi consigli di fare?
<Mr_Pan> a meno che non stai usando windows 8 / 8,1/ 10
<Mr_Pan> daniele84, ti direi diutilizzare uno dei sw suggeriti nelle guida ... mi pare ovvio ...
<daniele84> sto usando win 10
<daniele84> questo dice:
<daniele84> Windows 8, 8.1 e 10
<daniele84> Inserire il disco da scrivere nel masterizzatore, fare clic con il Pulsante destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Masterizza immagine disco.
<Mr_Pan> daniele84, si ... lo hai fatto ?
<Carlin0> non mi sembra difficile
<Mr_Pan> daniele84, all avvio ti parte il dvd?  hai selezionato dvd come prima periferica di avvio  ?
<daniele84> ah
<daniele84> aspetta
<daniele84> ecco il problema
<daniele84> ragazzi non vi incazzate
<daniele84> io riparo auto
<Carlin0> figurati
<daniele84> devo avviare il pc tramite il dvd????
<Carlin0> certo ... meno male che avevi letto la guida
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Mr_Pan> daniele84, .....
<Mr_Pan> !niubbo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'niubbo'
<daniele84> provo a riavviare il pc
<daniele84> però non so entrare nel bios
<daniele84> se vede il dvd mi va di culo
<daniele84> sennò mi sa che mi tocca pagare qualcuno credo
<Mr_Pan> daniele84, all inizio ti dice quali tasti premere per entrare nel bios o nella lista delle periferiche
<Carlin0> dovrebbe vederlo
<Mr_Pan> di solito per il bios  f1  f2   canc    uno di questi
<daniele84> speriamo.. grazie in ogni caso...
<Carlin0> di solito i cd/dvd sono impostati primo boot di default
<Mr_Pan> per la lista delle periferiche    f12   molto spesso
<daniele84> tanto con sto maledetto win10 ill pc è inutilizzabile comunque
<daniele84> ok... caso mai provo uno degli Fxx
<daniele84> grazie
<daniele84> buona giornata ;)
<Mr_Pan> daniele84, basra che leggi nelle prime schermate ..lo trovi scritto ..
<Mr_Pan> daniele84, ciao
<ufalc> salve ragazzi, devo passare da ubuntu 14 a 18, ho scaricato il sistema operativo, poiche spftwar center non si apre, e dovrei creare l'immagine su chiavetta, ma ho letto che il creatore di disci ha un bag. cfome faccio?
<Carlin0> ufalc, ma hai provato ad usarlo creatore dischi ?
<ufalc> :) no ho letto su ubuntu.it che ha un bag e non si puo fare. io non sono tanto pratico, dici di provare ugualmente?
<Carlin0> che sappia io funziona benissimo , tu prova
<ufalc> ok , allora provo, nel caso ritorno qui, grazie.
<ufalc> carlino? è normale che mi riporta piu di 30 minuti per completare loperazione?
<ufalc> adesso è passato a 180 minuti :)
<Carlin0> ufalc, dipende dal tuo pc
<ufalc> be il pc ha 4 giga di ram, lo so non sono tanti ma...
<ufalc> comunque dai piano piano lo sta caricando, sono al 40%
<ufalc> nel caso torno dopo grazie ancora, gentilissimo
<Mr_Pan> Client: HexChat 2.14.0 • OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz (2,30GHz) • Memory: 7,7 GiB Total (3,8 GiB Free) • Storage: 55,7 GiB / 115,6 GiB (60,0 GiB Free) • VGA: Fresco Logic IDDCX Adapter, Intel(R) HD Graphics Family • Uptime: 8h 34m 30s
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-19
<Paolo0960> mi potete dare un link per scaricare aTube catcher per ubuntu. . Sto cercando da un ora
<max03476> Scusate, avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico per quanto riguarda il gestore dei pacchetti di deepin
<max03476> se qualcuno sta leggendo
<max03476> mi serve una mano per la cache dei pacchettiù
<max03476> mi serve una mano per la cache dei pacchetti
<luca__> ciao
<luca__> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<p-ray> Ciao
<FabioNET> ciao
<yolpe> Ciao, ho istallato Lubuntu 18.4 al log in digito la pass corretta e resta la schermata uguale, non accedo alla piattaforma grafica... se digito altra pass mi scrive in rosso pass errata
<yolpe> in sostanza sono fermo alla schermata di login anche digitando pass corretta :/
<FabioNET> @yolpe non ti si apre il desktop?
<FabioNET> forse l'installazione non è andata a buon fine
<yolpe> esatto
<FabioNET> riprova l'installazione qualche pacchetto non si sarà installato correttamente
<FabioNET> hai scaricato una versione stable o unstable?
<yolpe> in ctrl+F1 accetta pass e mi da il prompt
<FabioNET> si
<yolpe> 18.04 LTS dal download ufficiale (qui) .... c'era solo quella
<FabioNET> da terminale puoi usare sudo e riprovare ad installare dei pacchetti ma se lo hai appena installaato puoi riprovare a reinstallarla in modo pulito
<FabioNET> X11 è il gestore del desktop
<FabioNET> Xorg X11
<yolpe> ok... vorrei provare a cambiare risoluzione, sicuramente non centra ma almeno leggerei l'inizio delle righe di prompt da terminale
<yolpe> cosa digito per vedere le risoluzioni possibili?
<yolpe> e sceglierne una adatta
<FabioNET> lubuntu ti prende la risuluzione quasi massima compatibile
<FabioNET> sin dall'inizio
<FabioNET> alel volte non è neanche necessario cambiarla
<yolpe> mi sborda lo schermo... è una tv da hdmi
<FabioNET> anceh se puoi cambiarla dalle impostazioni
<yolpe> non ho altri monitor disponibili purtroppo
<FabioNET> le tv hdmi hanno una funzionalità per restringere autoamticamente prova la modalità scaled sul monitor
<yolpe> grazie non lo sapevo, ora la cerco
<FabioNET> che monitor stai usando?
<FabioNET> marca?
<yolpe> non è un monitor, è una tv samsung, credo 32 pollici ma vecchiotta
<FabioNET> a ok dovrebbe avere una modalità apposita per scalare l'immagine
<FabioNET> in automatico o scaled
<yolpe> assurdo, lo trovo solo in verticale la regolazione posizione e ampiezza schermo
<FabioNET> azz
<FabioNET> non hai modo di poter adattare in modo scaled?
<FabioNET> di solito tutti i tv monitor hanno questa funzione
<FabioNET> forse la risoluzione non è adatta al tv
<FabioNET> che deve almeno arrivare a 1080
<yolpe> in hdmi ho scelta 16:9 4:3 e zoom... zoom mi permette di dimensionare e centrare l'immagine ma solo verticalmente
<FabioNET> non ha modalità automatica ?
<FabioNET> in 16:9 coem va?
<yolpe> l'automatico resta grigetto non selezionabile
<FabioNET> e in 16:9 lo vedi sforato ?
<yolpe> 16:9 sborda che non vedo l'inizioo delle righe e a 4:3 "sborda" uguale al 16:9 anche se il tutto è centrato molto prima dei margini dello schermo
<FabioNET> uhmm allora conviene rimanere a 16:9 e abbassare la risoluzione da lubuntu
<FabioNET> perchè di default tende a prendere la risoluzione più alta disponibile
<yolpe> come la cambio da terminale?
<FabioNET> si dovrebbe cambiare nel file che sta in etc/X11/xorg.conf anceh se non sbaglio ormai hanno cambiato architettura e si fa tutto via desktop non vorrei dire una castroneria
<FabioNET> da un po che non vedo la possibilità di cambiarre la risoluzione tramite il fiel xorg.conf
<yolpe> ho capito che non ho X11 istallato
<yolpe> Ciao, ho istallato Lubuntu 18.4 al log in digito la pass corretta e resta la schermata uguale, digito altra pass mi scrive in rosso pass errata in sostanza sono fermo alla schermata di login anche digitando pass corretta :\
<yolpe> ho cercato di  reistallare con la stessa chiavetta usb ma si pianta subito dopo che digito "live"
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-20
<Pippo_02> Ciao a tutti
<Pippo_02> Io uso il mio pc per il gaming, peró mi serivrebbe installare ubuntu.
<Pippo_02> influirebbe línstallazzione di ubuntu sulle prestazioni dei giochi?
<ryuujin> Pippo_02: tu giochi su Windows?
<Pippo_02> si si windows 10
<ryuujin> in questo caso l'installazione di Ubuntu non va ad influire sulla tua installazione su windows, al massimo avrai un po' meno spazio sul disco
<ryuujin> :)
<Pippo_02> Ok, quindi le prestazioni non devo preoccuparmi praticamente?
<ryuujin> no :)
<Pippo_02> Ok grazie mille
<ryuujin> naturalmente, prima di installare leggi qualche guida
<ryuujin> fa il backup dei dati importanti... non si sa mai :)
<ryuujin> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Pippo_02> ok grazie mille!!!!!!
<ryuujin> di niente
<Mr_Pan> Pippo_02, per curiositá a cosa ti serve avere Ubuntu  ?
<Pippo_02> lavorare
<Pippo_02> faccio un itis e  mi trovo meglio lavorando con ubuntu
<Rello> salve come posso far funzionare il touch?? surface pro
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Rello
<ubot-it> Rello: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Rello> ubuntu 18.04
<Rello> modello surface pro con processore i5
<Mr_Pan> Rello direi che al momento non esiste soluzione
<Mr_Pan> funzione su surface 3 ma su quelli + nuovi no ...
<Mr_Pan> ciao ...
<serenity> irc://irc.freenode.org/#fedora-coreos
<FabioNET> ciao a tutti :D
<Rello> salve
<Rello> come posso far funzionare touch sul mio surface pro 2018
<Rello> versione ubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> Rello, non ti hanno già risposto stamattina ?
<Rello> pultroppo sono dovuto scappare
<Rello> a lavoro
<Rello> cmq non vedo neanche la batteria :(
<Rello> ed i tasti del volume non vano, ma con tastiera si
<Rello> c'è quaalcuno?
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-21
<remix_tj> qualcuno ha installato di recente ubuntu su un macbook? ho problemi a partizionare mac os per guadagnare un po' di GB per installare ubuntu
<remix_tj> è un macbook vecchio, ma fa lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, no mai avuto a che fare con macbook
<ryuujin> suca
<remix_tj> sado: prova
<Mr_Pan> ok sado ora ci sei
<Carlin0> sado, ora puoi scrivere
<sado> ah buono :)
<sado> e perche o fatto allora la registrazione ?
<Carlin0> sado, hai problemi con ubuntu ?
<sado> normalmente uno
<sado> O installato su Windows 10 WSL e il mini ubuntu di 194mb
<sado> normalmente vuoleve il gui di ubuntu
<sado> per non scaricare il piccolo ubuntu 214mb da ms-store, ho scaricato il ubuntu 18.04 complettamente
<sado> come faccio di installare la iso sul subsystem die w10
<sado> @remix_tj puoi spieghare iltuo problema con la partizione ?
<sado> in mentre
<remix_tj> sado: eh uso diskutility di mac os dal cd di installazione per ricavarmi lo spazio e dice che non può e mi consiglia di ridurre la partizione di una quantità minore
<remix_tj> ma ho un disco da 320g e mi sto ricavando 20g. Il volume hfs+ ha 270 gb di dati, quindi pensavo lo spazio libero bastasse
<remix_tj> forse devo aumentare ancora di più lo spazio libero
<remix_tj> proverò a vedere come liberare altri 30-40 gb
<sado> che errore di da
<remix_tj> non ricordo, mi è comparso ieri sera
<remix_tj> ora dovrei riprovare
<remix_tj> tra l'altro ho pure il circuito di ricarica della batteria rotto, quindi funziona solo con la spina :-(
<sado> normalmente deve andare
<sado> questo é una cosa che succede spesso a macbook
<sado> che modello ?
<sado> 2008 ?
<sado> hai provato con il commando dd
<sado> prova questo https://support.apple.com/kb/PH22240?locale=it_IT&viewlocale=it_IT
<Mr_Pan> sado, sei nuovo lo so ma questo e´il canale di support esclusivamente per Ubuntu e derivate ...
<Mr_Pan> niente link a windows mac ecc ecc
<Mr_Pan> usa il cnaale chat ....
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sado> oh scusa
<sado> a me mi pu aiutare qualcuno con il wsl sotto w10 ?
<Mr_Pan> sado, io non lo so ... in realtá secondo me dovresti chiedere sul canale ##windows ...
 * Mr_Pan pappa time
<sado> va be tutti dui vie andassono
<maxxsfra> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<maxxsfra> ho ubuntu 16.04 istallato nel mio pc in dual boot con windows ora volevo avanzare alla 18,04 posso farlo da terminale o e meglio reistallare?
<ryuujin> !upgrade
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'upgrade'
<ryuujin> ciao maxxsfra, vale sempre la regola: ESEGUI I BACKUP PRIMA DI AGGIORNARE
<ryuujin> per il resto, puoi aggiornare senza reinstallare
<maxxsfra> si i dati li ho gia salvati tolto tutto
<ryuujin> !aggiornamento | maxxsfra
<ubot-it> maxxsfra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<ryuujin> segui la guida... da 16.04 a 18.04 non dovresti aver problemi
<maxxsfra> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-22
<Pasquale> Salve
<Pasquale> Ho un problema durante l'installazione di Ubuntu su un Lenovo Ideapad320
<Pasquale> Chi può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> che fretta
<Carlin0> 2 minuti e 4 secondi
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> come si abilita la funzione livepatch ( per agg. kernel )
<sacarde> a me non si abilita: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/sign-on1.jpg
<sacarde> cioe' non e' cliccabile
<sacarde> sono su una kubuntu1804
<sacarde> afk
<vas> ciao
<vas> volevo sapere se posso installare ubuntu su un mac
<maxxsfra> sera a tuttti
<maxxsfra> sonon con una live ho istallatoubuntu 1804 in dual boot con windos ma non mi parte
<maxxsfra> lo anche reistallato ma lo stesso non mi parte il dual boot
<maxxsfra> quando lo reistallato mi dicevavuoi sotituirlo  io ho cliccato si ma non va
<maxxsfra> non cpisco cose_
<maxxsfra> nessuno puo aiutarmi
<sacarde> dove hai installato grub?
<sacarde> sda , sda1 ...
<maxxsfra> nonlo so
<sacarde> vuoi che ubuntu avvii sia ubuntu che windows?
<maxxsfra> da premettere che e da quando e andato in assistenza  hp che non mi parte piu non so cosa abbiano fatto
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> la live parte
<maxxsfra> no voglio ubuntu per prima e poi la scelte di windos
<maxxsfra> si adesso sono il live
<sacarde> forse ti basta questo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<maxxsfra> ho provato a reistallarlo e mi dice che ubuntu ce
<maxxsfra> posso farlo da live--
<sacarde> si
<maxxsfra> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<maxxsfra> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<maxxsfra> eccco il risultato
<sacarde> hai efi o bios?
<maxxsfra> non lo so
<sacarde> fai un: sudo fdisk -l
<maxxsfra> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GCN9RNYQSN/
<sacarde> ma sei sul 32bit?
<maxxsfra> si
<maxxsfra> 64 s
<maxxsfra> 64 bit
<sacarde> il pc e il live sono a 64, no?
<maxxsfra> si
<sacarde> leggiti https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/Uefi
<sacarde> la tua uefi sembra la sda2
<sacarde> e il tuo sistema ubuntu sda7 , vero?
<maxxsfra> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DpXNC7mbnj/
<maxxsfra> eco quello che ho fatto
<sacarde> la tua uefi sembra la sda2
<sacarde> e il tuo sistema ubuntu sda7 , vero?
<sacarde> devi mettere questi
<maxxsfra> non lo so
<maxxsfra> non ne capisco tanto
<sacarde> quando installi devi farci caso
<maxxsfra> ho fatto la procedura che mi hai mandato ora mi manca solo il riavvio devo farlo
<sacarde> l'esempio usa come uefi la sda1 e il sistema sda2
<sacarde> te devi mettere sda2 come uefi
<sacarde> e sda7 come sistema
<maxxsfra> e come faccio
<maxxsfra> non so farlo
<sacarde> alternative sono, ho reinstalli e metti grub in sda
<sacarde> o usi un cd tipo supergrubdisk
<maxxsfra> ma tutti e due
<sacarde> non ho capito
<maxxsfra> cosa devo reistallare
<maxxsfra> ubuntu
<sacarde> eh
<sacarde> prima leggiti la guida
<sacarde> sull'installazione
<sacarde> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Rello> mi sapete dire come mai con antergos non funzona il wifi (surface pro 2018)
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-23
<sacarde> ciao
<alex-linux> buongiorno, qualè il settaggio per dire a openssh-server che può accettare anche connessione al di fuori delle rete locale
<Carlin0> alex-sleep, se la porta ssh è aperta accetta tutte le connessioni a meno che non imposti particolari regole per negarle
<Carlin0> alex-sleep, inoltre se eviti di cambiare nick ogni volta che vai/torni da away sarebbe meglio
<maxxfra> salve a tutti non riesco a istallare ubuntu in bual bot con win 10 mi potete aiutare adesso sono il in live da usb
<maxxfra> da premettere che nell  istallazione non mi rileva win 10 quindi non so se mi fa una doppia partizione
<maxxfra> ma mi rileva la vecchia versione di ubuntu che in realta non parte in dual boot
<maxxfra> nessuno puoi autarmi grazie
<Marcooo> ciao ragazzi, posso chiedere un aiuto?
<alex-linux> buonasera
<alex-linux> ho installato un lamp come faccio ad accedere a phpmyadmin
<Fabio> Hai installato phpmyadmin o solo LAMP ?
<Fabio> Se hai installato LAMP+phpmyadmin, usa le credenziali di accesso MySql (username e password) per entrare e amministrare da browser con phpmyadmin.
<maxfra> sera a tutti son riuscito a istallare ubuntu in dual bot
<maxfra> adesso mi da un problema che sia avvia sempre in modalita aereo
<maxfra> e non wifi cosa si puo fare ?
<maxfra> aereo non riesco a disabilitarlo ri riattiva ogni login
<maxfra> versione ubuntu 18 04 lts
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-24
<Mantra> buona domenica a tutti :)
<marco> ciao a tutti, ho un acer aspire one con lubuntu ieri ho eseguito l'aggiornamento alla versione 18.04. ora non si avvia più.
<Mantra> Carlin0, non so se ricordi che mi avevi detto come impostare la tastiera al login, dopo un riavvio ha impostato il layout correttamente ^__^
<Mantra> marco, non si avvia più in che senso? spiega bene se hai qualche messaggio d'errore, chi sa ti aiuterà
<marco> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vU9VKLYsTJedYExWi55t?signature=3b1a28bea93bab64c18ff5b3cb3d34c3d773b1679947a646921714b972c29414&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1Mjk4MjkxMzl9
<marco> stavo caricando la schermata
<Mr_Pan> o
<marco> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1cLi92xERVqa1oiPoFWp?signature=c884fd40a5832b1af8c16be946dd41bc1e832e7f6973f09c0cb179faef1ccc90&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1Mjk4MjkzMTN9
<marco> lancio ubuntu e mi da questo errore
<marco> e non mi fa inserire nessuna digitazione
<marco> vorrei evitare di reinstallare tutto....
<Mantra> kernel panic? io non ti so aiutare, mai successo. nel frattempo che arrivi qualcun altro prova a googlare il messaggio d'errore :)
<Mr_Pan> marco, hai un Kernel Panic qualcosa non e'  andato per il verso giusto durante l aggiornamento
<Mr_Pan> marco, da che versione hai aggiornato ?   avevi dei PPA nel tuo sources list?
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> marco puoi tentare un ripristino
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<marco> no non avevo un ppa.
<marco> ora provo un ripristino
<marco> grazie
<marco> sono entrato nella schermata "opzioni avanzate per ubuntu" e ho scelto una versione precedente delle varie elencate.
<marco> ho dato il comando remount,rw
<marco> è ripartito.....
<Mantra> ragazzi rieccomi, stavo installando la 18.04 sul portatile. la partizione della 16.04 l'avevo fatta in btrfs con un sottovolume per i dati. ditemi che posso formattare solo la root e lasciare instatto il sottovolume dei dati -__-
<marco> spento e riacceso mi si ripresenta il problema.
<Mantra> ho sempre usato ext e partizioni a parte per i dati. qua ho messo btrfs per provarlo, ora che ci devo mettere le mani non trovo guide che spieghino come si fa :D
<marco> riavviato e sto facendo la ricerca di aggiornamenti anche se risulta la versione 18.04
<Carlin0> Mantra, certo che puoi formattare una sola partizione , indipendentemente dal tipo di filesystem
<Mantra> Carlin0: intendevo formattare un solo subvolume. ho @ (root) e @dati nella stessa partizione brtfs. volevo lasciare @dati così com'era e formattare solo @
<Mantra> cmq ubiquity ha crashato mannaggia .__.
<Carlin0> se sono sulla stessa partizione no , Mantra per salvare i dati devi fargli una partizione a se stante
<Mantra> Carlin0: non ho mai usato btrfs, pensavo si potesse :|
<Carlin0> non ha importanza che filesystem usi , ci va sempre una partizione a parte
<Mantra> eh vabè fa nulla, sposto sulla partizione di win e formatto :D
<Mantra> ora quello che mi preoccupa è il crash di ubiquity... spero non si blocca durante l'installazione
<Carlin0> Mantra, installi da dvd o chiavetta ?
<Mantra> chiavetta fatta con il creatore di dischi sulla 16.04
<Mantra> di solito la faccio con dd, ma per fare prima oggi ho usato quello
<Carlin0> Mantra, il pc che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<Mantra> spe controllo
<Mantra> Carlin0: 4gb di ram e penium n3540.
<Mantra> *pentium
<Carlin0> Mantra, con quella cpu è probabile che si inchiodi dovresti pensar ea qualcosa di più leggero tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<Mantra> Carlin0: mmmm la live gira benone :D
<Carlin0> io te l'ho detto poi fai tu
<Mantra> so che è di fascia bassa, ma al momento la live risponde bene e la 16.04 aggiornata a ieri non si inchiodava
<Carlin0> un pentium è davvero scarso per i sistemi di oggi
<Mantra> si si Carlin0 grazie :) diciamo che su questo pc posso sperimentare, al limite rimetto la 16.04
<Carlin0> la cosa spiega anche il crash dell'installer
<Mantra> se fosse solo per la cpu scarsa, la live doveva andare lenta, no?
<Mantra> installazione terminata, vediamo come gira :) grazie e buona domenica
<Tazio91> Buongiorno a tutti! egrazie a tutti per lo splendido lavoro che fate ogni momento!!!
<Tazio91> ho una questione da porvi:
<Tazio91> possiedo un dell latitude e6530 con ovviamente ubuntu 18.il laptop in esame è dotato di uno slot per inserirci una sim telefonica che dovrebbe consentire l'accesso ad internet.
<Tazio91> non risultano driver aggiuntivi da scaricare,come non risultano altre connessioni di rete disponibili oltre al wi fi ed al cavo.ho anche installato modem manager ma non rileva nulla.
<Tazio91> esiste un modo per farlo funzionare?per esempio windows non rilascia più supporto da windows Vista ahahaah ,non vorrei che anche ubuntu abbia smesso,se mai ha iniziato,di sviluppare driver per i modem integrati
<Tazio91> grazie per l'attenzione!spero possiate aiutarmi
<ric> Ubuntu 16.10 non si avvia correttamente
<ric> Dopo l'inserimento della password parte con un'immagine distorta
<ric> dopodichè passa successivamente ad uno schermo nero
<ric> A senzazione direi che c'è un problema con la scheda grafica
<ric> Scusate ho sbagliato. La versione è Ubuntu 16.04
<Mr_Pan> ric, che scheda grafica hai  ?
<ric> Il PC è un HP 6530B
<ric> Portatile con scheda grafica integrata
<ric> ora dopo numerosi tentativi di riavvio appare un messaggio lampeggiante
<ric> Ubuntu 16.04 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<ric> Failed start Kernel Error Module
<Mr_Pan> ric, hai un problema di installazione direi..
<ric> risolvo come ? reinstallando tutto ?
<Rello> salve
<Rello> su retroarch non mi fa trovare nessun core
<Rello> come posso risolvere
<Carlin0> Rello, qui diamo supporto solo a ubuntu
<Umberto1000> Salve. Non mi funziona l'audio su Kubuntu. Posso avere aiuto in questa chat? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> alex-sleep, dovresti evitare di cambiare nick quando esci ...
<Mr_Pan> come da nwtiquette freenode
<Mr_Pan> ti e' gia' stato detto
<Mr_Pan> !no
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'no'
<Mr_Pan> !no-supporto
<ubot-it> in questo canale diamo supporto esclusivamente a ubuntu , alle sue derivate ufficiali e  al software proveniente dai repository ufficiali ubuntu
<GiuseR> Buonasera a tutti, spero di essere entrato nel canale giusto. Avrei bisogno di alcuni suggerimenti/info sulle distro più stabili per portatili HP Omen e Geforce 1050ti. Grazie
<Mr_Pan> GiuseR, non saprei dirti
<Mr_Pan> ti conviene scaricare una distro live su usb e testarla senza installare
<GiuseR> E' ciò che ho fatto ma TUTTE hanno qualche problema con il riconoscimento dell'Hw
<Mr_Pan> GiuseR, hw troppo recente
<GiuseR> ti faccio un esempio...fedora (che adoro mi attira molto) si pianta durante l'utilizzo. Ubuntu con Gnome appena installo i drivers Nvidia va bene ma quando attivo la Intel integrata da NVidia Prime si pianta totalmente
<Mr_Pan> GiuseR, quali problemi di hw hai ?
<GiuseR> Ecco...è ciò che pensavo
<GiuseR> Quindi mi confermi che probabilmente è colpa dell'HW che è troppo moderno? Dovrebbe essere di Agosto/Sett 2017
<Mr_Pan> beh 1 anno gia dovrebbe essere supportato
<GiuseR> Sto aspettando con ansia nuove distro che magari sfruttano il kernel 4.17. Ho letto che sono comprensive di nuovi driver. Si ha 1 anno circa
<Carlin0> la doppia scheda da sempre problemi
<Carlin0> !chat | GiuseR
<ubot-it> GiuseR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GiuseR> Il bello è che dal bios degli OMEN non posso scegliere tra le schede video (discrete, altro) e ubuntu mi si pianta
<GiuseR> Cosa mi consigliate di fare? Vorrei una distro che sia compatibile con tutto l'hw...hdmi video, hdmi audio, entrambe le schede video. Forse è chiedere troppo però vorrei un consiglio, potrei anche pensare all'acquisto di un portatile più vecchio dato che windows lo odio
<GiuseR> O per meglio dire...quale scheda video è pienamente supportata da Ubuntu (che sia MATE, o altro)? Quale processore (attualmente un i7-7700HQ)? così mi regolo sull'acquisto senza andare alla cieca.
<Carlin0> le intel vanno benissimo ma come ho già detto la doppia scheda da problemi
<GiuseR> Carlin0 dunque basta che non abbia una scheda dedicata
<GiuseR> il processore è indifferente? dovrei trovare forse degli i5 con sola scheda intel
<GiuseR> (tra l'altro ubuntu mi vede esclusivamente la NVidia, Mint invece entrambe anche con i driver proprietario ma non riconosce HDMI audio :( )
<Carlin0> mai visto processori incompatibili con linux , i problemi nascono (di solito) dalle schede video
<GiuseR> ok allora cercherò un buon notebook con sola Intel
<GiuseR> io ero convinto magari di sbagliare qualcosa forse in fase di installazione, settaggi ecc...ma il problema riguarda praticamente tutte le distro
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-17
<Mr_Pan> avete fatto scappare matteostar ... eddai ...
<Teodoro> hello there, i am looking for the link where download ubuntu for a laptop mac 2007, someone can help me?
<enzotib> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Teodoro> ops, scusate, cercavo il link per scaricare ubuntu per un laptopmac del 2007, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<FedericoHP> Ciao! Usando Kubuntu plasmashell mi crasha ogni volta che apro un browser, ho provato con chromium e firefox
<FedericoHP> cosa posso fare?
<Synaptic> boia con Lutris riesco a far girare qualsiasi gioco... bello
<Synaptic> quando ho un po di banda per scaricare voglio provare anche fifa2019 da origin e f1 da steam.... forse anche BFV riesco
<Synaptic> quello che mi piaceebbe capire e la gestione dei carichi su CPU e GPU tramite WineHQ cofrontato con lo stesso processo, sullo stesso pc, fatto girare su win nativo
<Synaptic> se emulando va meglio del setting originale, non credo... ma mi piacerebbe verificare
<salvatore> Ciao, ho installato ubuntu, ma parte comunque win10
<salvatore> sapreste dirmi come posso far avviare da ubuntu?
<Synaptic> salvatore, quando avvi il pc ti viene fuori i lgrub?
<Synaptic> su che drive hai installato ubuntu?
<Synaptic> quanti drive ha il tuo pc?
<Synaptic> ci servono magiori informazioni
<salvatore> un solo, ma cinque partizioni, una di 200giga, circa, una di 12, sulla quale ho installato ubuntu, un'altra di quasi 10 giga fat32, sulla quale avrei voluto installare ubuntu, ma al momento dell'installazione è comparso un messaggio di attenzione, pertanto, ho preferito scegliere una partizione che compare sullo schermo, durante l'installazione, a
<salvatore> fianco alla partizione nella quale c'è win10
<salvatore> un solo drive
<salvatore> quali altre informazioni occorrono?
<Synaptic> durante l installazione dovevi installare il grub nel master boot record MBR
<Synaptic> mi pare che te lo chiede durante l installazione di ubuntu, lo hai fatto?
<Synaptic> poi, potresti provare dal bios a vedere se hai il security boot attivato e provare a disattivarlo
<salvatore> ho seguito l'installazione, il grub non mi è stato mai chiesto, il security boot, non c'è, il mio pc è del 2009
<Synaptic> prova ad aaviare da live cd e  reinstalla il grub
<Synaptic> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Synaptic> sudo update-grub
<Synaptic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g2_installing_partition.png
<Synaptic> durante l instalazione ti chiede DOVE vuoi installare il grub
<Synaptic> lo devi mettere sul drive principale quindi in /dev/sda
<Synaptic> probabilmente te lo ha buttato su qualche altra partizione per questo non ti compare all avvio del pc
<Synaptic> puoi anche provare a re installare, e fare attenzione a questo particolare
<Synaptic> giusto per togliersi il dubbio
<salvatore> quindi devo riavviare il pc da live usb, faccio partire l'installazione, poi inserisco la lingua, quando mi compare una schermata con due partizioni, in una delle quali, quella di destra, il programma mi chiede di installare ubuntu, io a questo punto cosa dovrei fare?
<Synaptic> a quel punto vai avanti
<Synaptic> nello step successivo ti chiede dell MBR
<Synaptic> ora vedo se trovo qualche foto
<Synaptic> https://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Select-New-Partition-Table.png
<Synaptic> qui a quest opunto
<Synaptic> vedi sotto?
<Synaptic> device for BOOT LOADER installation
<Synaptic> li devi mettere il posto giusto
<Synaptic> solitamente e /dev/sda
<Synaptic> leegiti tutto questa bella guida spiegata bene CON FOTO di come installare ubuntu 19.04  https://www.tecmint.com/ubuntu-19-04-installation-on-uefi-firmware/
<salvatore> credo che valga anche per ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Synaptic> sisi uguale
<Synaptic> cambia giusto la grafica
<salvatore> ma sembra che così formatto tutto, mentre vorrei conservare win10
<Synaptic> none
<Synaptic> no nformatti tutto
<Synaptic> il grub su /dev/sda sta sotto a tutto
<Synaptic> l impotante e che non tocchi la partizione sul quale hai win
<Synaptic> per esempio
<Synaptic> se hai win su /dev/sda1 e linux su /dev/sda2   il grub lo devi mettere sotto a tutto quindi /dev/sda
<Synaptic> senno altrimetni al boot, il pc fa partire la prima cosa che gli capita tra le mani
<Synaptic> ovvero win... su /dev/sda1
<Synaptic> ora come ora penso che hai installato ubuntu correttamente, quindi prova solo a far partire il live CD entri in modalita live
<Synaptic> apri un terminale e installi solo il il grub con i comandi che ti ho dato
<Synaptic> cosi ti eviti l installazione completa un altra volta
<Synaptic> o in alternativa fai un nuova installazione, sovrascrivi la vecchia ubuntu e ti assicuri che il grub sia in stallato nel master boot record su /dev/sda
<Synaptic> altre soluzioni non ci sono
<salvatore> ti ringrazio, farò come hai detto, ciao
<Synaptic> buona fortuna
<Synaptic> se sovrascrivi windows non ti preoccupare... tutto di guadagnato ;)
<salvatore> va bene, grazie
<Synaptic> secondo me wipa tutto..
<Synaptic> amen
<Mr_Pan> Synaptic> questo é il canale ufficiale di supporto evita di postare guide al di fuori di quelle presenti sui siti istituzionali di ubuntu italiani ed internazionali. grazie.
<Synaptic> non sapevo, e la prima che ho trovato che facesse al caso
<Mr_Pan> Synaptic> e va bene ora lo sai
<Synaptic> \o affermativo
<Mr_Pan> qui fonti"ufficiali" prt tutto il resto cnalechat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-18
<Rino> Ciao, ho installato da poco ubuntu...vorrei fare un bel sito web, prima su windows utilizzavo dreamweaver, per ubuntu cosa è preferibile?
<Synaptic> Mr_Pan, ad una domanda come questa di Rino, posso rispondere indirizzandolo per esempio su alternativeto, dove puo trovare le alternative a software conosciuti? per risolvere il suo problema, o devo indirizzarlo sulla chat o magari dirglielo in privato?
<Mr_Pan> Synaptic, nel canale di supporto si tendono ad usare esclusivamente link e riferimenti a documentazione ufficiale ubuntu italia o internazionale. Per tutto il resto meglio usare il cansale #chat . poi se vuoi in privato fai come preferisci .
<Synaptic> va bene
<Carlin0> ad esempio alla domanda di Rino ...
<Carlin0> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Synaptic> ho capito via, non devo dare la pappa pronta ;)
<Carlin0> non è quello ...
<Carlin0> il wiki è già pappa pronta :P
<David77> buona giornata. per un backup un comando tipo tar cvpf - ~ | 7za a -si -m0=lzma2 -mx=3 home.tar.7z mantiene i permessi? se si, in caso di bisogno, come faccio a fare la lista dei file dentro al tar.7z e estrarre un determinato file? grazie
<QuantumSavi> Salve, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi perchè non si avvia più windows? Ho una configurazione dual boot, ubuntu 19.04 funziona correttamente, se da grub seleziono windows boot manager, si avvia per pochi secondi, dopodichè il pc si riavvia.
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-19
<Synaptic> giorno
<caravaggio971> Buongiorno chi può aiutarmi? Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu server in dual boot con W10. Ho creato una partizione di 32 gb (non allocata) dove andare ad installare il server. Ubuntu in fase di installazione non vede le partizioni ma solo l'hard disk intero. Come faccio?
<caravaggio971> secure e fast boot nel bios sono disabilitati
<gnicche> Buongiorno posto qui il mio problema perchè nel fourm non ho avuto risposta...devo installare ubuntu ma ho secure boot attivo  e impossibile da disattivare quindi ho letto questa guida qua http://https//turbolab.it/dual-boot-778/ubuntu-windows-dual-boot-uefi-secure-boot-attivo-1069  ora per non capisco più come scegliere il sistema operativo in avv
<gnicche> io
<Mr_Pan> gnicche, come mai impossibile da disattivare?!? uhmmm
<gnicche> scusa ho fatto casino facendo copia e  incolla:ho installato lasciando secure boot attivo leggendo la guida che ho postato perchè mi pareva più comodo...
<Carlin0> certi bios non permettono di disattivare il secure boot , tuttavia per installare ubuntu tale operazione non è strettamente necessaria
<Mr_Pan> gnicche, infatti non serve perché ubuntu dispone di una chiave di boot firmata
<gnicche> mi suggerite di disattivarlo oppure di lasciarlo attivo
<Carlin0> se riesci a disattivarlo meglio , potrebbe bloccare il caricamento di nuovi moduli nel kernel
<gnicche> ok grazie... in entrambi i casi (disattivato o no) poi come faccio all'avvio del computer a scegliere quale sistema operativo utilizzare?
<Carlin0> gnicche, normalmente dal grub direi
<gnicche> il grub non mi consentiva di scegliere:partiva solo ubuntu
<gnicche> io ho sempre usato Pc con linux oppure con Windows:è la prima volta che faccio un dual boot di sicuro ho fatto qualche errore
<Carlin0> gnicche, sei da ubuntu ora '
<Carlin0> ?
<gnicche> no adesso ho dovuto cancellare tutto e ho solo windows
<Carlin0> vabè .... torna quando hai installato allora
<gnicche> ok grazie
<salvatore> buon pomeriggio, vorrei sapere se con ubuntu 18.04 si possono video in streaming
<Mr_Pan> salvatore> si
<Mr_Pan> vuoi inviare uno video streaming in diretta quindi o streaming differito  ?
<runaway> Ciao
<runaway> Volevo sapere se fosse possibile installare Ubuntu in single boot
<Mr_Pan> runaway> ovviamente si
<runaway> Ho cercato su internet ma nulla, riesco a trovare solo come installarlo in dual boot
<Mr_Pan> runaway> meglio di cosi ... disco tutto per ubuntu ...
<Mr_Pan> runaway> hai un disco con windows  ?
<runaway> Si
<runaway> Con windows 10
<Mr_Pan> runaway> fai partire il supporto con ubuntu (dvd/usb) e procedendo con l'installazone ad un certo punto rileverá la presenza di window10 e ti chiederá cosa vuoi fare
<Mr_Pan> scegli utilizza tutto il disco e rimuovi windows
<runaway> Ma dovrei installarlo nel boot o non centra niente? (scusa l'ignoranza)
<Mr_Pan> runaway> ?!?!?
<Mr_Pan> runaway> hai creato la chiavetta o dvd?  fai partire l'installazione ti verrá indicato tutto man mano
<runaway> Aaah ok ho capito, scusami e grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> ci trovi qui se hai bisogno se non ci sono io qualcuno ci sará :D
<salvatore> in merito alla riproduzione dei video in streaming, quando apro un video, ad es su raiplay, inspiegabilmente, mi esce video non supportato
<salvatore> mi dispiace, si è disattivata la connessione, precedentemente ho chiesto come mai in caso di riproduzione di un file streaming di raiplay, ad es. , come mai il video non funzione e sullo schermo compare la dicitura "video non supportato", grazie
<apt-ghetto> salvatore: Forse ti mancano i codec (mp4 per esempio)
<salvatore> va bene, li posso trovare?
<Mr_Pan> salvatore> apri una finestra terminale
<salvatore> fatto
<apt-ghetto> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<Mr_Pan> salvatore>   sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<salvatore> Mr_Pan> ho digitato sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras , ma il terminale mi dà "E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema. "
<Mr_Pan> fallo hai altri problemi evidentemente
<salvatore> fatto
<Mr_Pan> tutto a posto   ?
<Mr_Pan> se si vai con il primo comando
<salvatore> ha smesso ed è comparso: onfigurazione di shared-mime-info (1.9-2)...
<salvatore> Elaborazione dei trigger per gnome-menus (3.13.3-11ubuntu1.1)...
<salvatore> Elaborazione dei trigger per hicolor-icon-theme (0.17-2)...
<salvatore> Elaborazione dei trigger per fontconfig (2.12.6-0ubuntu2)...
<salvatore> forse sì, ha smesso di girare e l'ultimo rigo è Elaborazione dei trigger per fontconfig (2.12.6-0ubuntu2)...
<Mr_Pan> ecco si e' fatto cacciare dal bot ... con la radiocronaca dell'installazione ... :P
<groudon_> io vorebbe sappere como posso fare un stream a una hora particulare.
<groudon_> per exempio a 15.25 comincare a salvare un stream e lo terminare a 17.28
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-20
<fenderrrr> Giorno, ho problemi ad accedere: non ricordo nickname oltre alla password e qnd vd in dimenticato password mi obbliga a metterlo...
<Carlin0> fenderrrr, la pass di cosa ?
<fenderrrr> per accedere al forum vorrei porre una discussione perchè ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> !forum | fenderrrr
<ubot-it> fenderrrr: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org e per problemi col forum https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<fenderrrr> si ma dovrei accedere e non so più che nickname avevo usato ai tempi....oltre alla password...
<Carlin0> fenderrrr, che problemi hai con gli aggiornamenti ?
<fenderrrr> qnd apro la finestra per ricercarli mi si blocca su in attesa di apt-get
<fenderrrr> e li si blocca
<Carlin0> non possiamo far enulla per il forum noi devi contattare loro
<Carlin0> fenderrrr, dai al terminale sudo apt update
<Carlin0> fenderrrr, metti tutto l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | fenderrrr
<ubot-it> fenderrrr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<fenderrrr> azz ora sono in win nn mi aspettavo che si potesse chiedere con la chat
<fenderrrr> rientro e provo a ricontattarvi
<fenderrrr> grazie mille intantoù
<Carlin0> ... è il canale di supporto
<fenderrrr> supporto pensavo fosse inteso problemi tecnici del sito
<fenderrrr> tpo passwrod loggate etc..
<Carlin0> no supporto a ubuntu
<fenderrrr> grazie ancora!
<salvatore> purtroppo, ieri, nonostante i vostri consigli, non sono riuscito a vedere i video in streaming, la mia versione di ubuntu è 18.04
<Carlin0> salvatore, che video ? posta un link
<salvatore> tutti, in particolare quelli di raiplay
<Carlin0> posta un link
<salvatore> https://www.raiplay.it/video/2018/02/Don-Matteo-S11E15---Una-questione-personale-7817b542-802b-4f96-8c8b-82921eaec765.html      messaggio di errore: "il media non è supportato"
<matteo> io chn chrome lo vedo
<salvatore> ma io ho firefox
<matteo> non è sopportato casomai
<salvatore> impossibile, prima con win10 si vedeva da firefox
<matteo> <salvatore> ma io ho firefox
<matteo> e prova con chrome
<Carlin0> salvatore, la cosa più facile è scaricar ecrhome e installarlo
<Carlin0> in effetti firefox per lo streaming non è il massimo
<salvatore> va bene, ma se preferissi non installare altri browser, come potrei fare?
<apt-ghetto> Apri Firefox, vai su raiplay e premi F12 e controlla i messaggi nel tab "Console"
<salvatore> Errore mapping di origine: request failed with status 404 URL risorsa: https://www.raiplay.it/dl/components/css/foundation-flex.css?20160916164806 URL mapping di origine: foundation-flex.css.map
<apt-ghetto> salvatore: L'errore che hai linkato non è relato al problema con il video.
<apt-ghetto> Controlla se hai un messaggio del tipo `HTTP-Content-Type "video/mp4" non supportato`
<apt-ghetto> Forse hai qualche add-on che blocca il video, provalo con un "private window", (gli add-ons sono disattivati di default)
<salvatore> sì, il messaggio di errore è: 'Content-Type” HTTP “video/mp4” non è supportato'
<apt-ghetto> Quindi ti mancano i codec per vedere i video in formato mp4
<salvatore> che vuol dire?
<salvatore> prima che installassi ubuntu i film in streaming li vedevo, ora non più
<apt-ghetto> Hai installato "ubuntu-restricted-extras"? Controllalo con `apt policy ubuntu-restricted-extras`
<salvatore> credo che non risulti installato il risultato del controllo è: ubuntu-restricted-extrasubuntu-restricted-extras:
<salvatore>   Installato: (nessuno)
<apt-ghetto> Installalo e riprova
<salvatore> per cortesia, mi dici come dovrei procedere? Da poco ho cominciato ad usare ubuntu, grazie
<apt-ghetto> In terminale: `sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras`
<salvatore> grazie
<apt-ghetto> Ma forse preferisci un'applicazione grafica come "Synaptic" o "Software"
<salvatore> ha scaricato il pacchetto, quale sarebbe l'applicazione grafica, per cortesia? Ed ora cosa debbo fare?
<apt-ghetto> "apt install" installa il pacchetto, è pronto per l'uso
<apt-ghetto> Riavvia firefox e ricarica il sito di raiplay
<salvatore> ancora non va, devo chiudere tutto, anche questa finestra di firefox?
<apt-ghetto> In un nuovo tab, dai `about:config` e accetta
<apt-ghetto> poi cerchi "media.ffmpeg.enabled" e controlli che il valore è "true"
<salvatore> sì, è così
<apt-ghetto> Puoi riavviare il sistema, ma...
<apt-ghetto> I video su youtube funzionano?
<salvatore> ora controllo
<salvatore> mi sembra di sì
<salvatore> ti confermo che youtube funziona
<salvatore> posso riavviare il pc?
<apt-ghetto> Sì
<salvatore> grazie, a presto
<salvatore> scusa, altra domanda, c'è la possibilità di selezionare uno screensaver con l'orario
<apt-ghetto> non lo so
<salvatore> e potresti dirmi se l'orario è già sincronizzato con l'ora esatta o devo, eventualmente, impostarlo io? Grazie
<apt-ghetto> Controllalo con `timedatectl`
<salvatore> fatto, dice: system clock synchronized: yes    system-timesyncd.service active: yes    RTC in local TZ: no
<apt-ghetto> quindi l'orario è sincronizzato
<salvatore> va bene, inoltre, il mio hdd, per errore mio, ha molte partizioni, posso unificarle o eliminare quelle più piccole facendole rientrare in una più grande? Infine, ho notato che quando creo, nella scrivania ubuntu, un collegamento ad una cartella di una partizione diversa, quando spengo il sistema, il collegamento si disattiva, non posso farci nulla?
<salvatore>  Grazie
<Carlin0> salvatore, ma la partizione in questione viene montata in automatico all'avvio ?
<salvatore> no, la seleziono io
<Carlin0> per questo il collegamento non può reggere
<salvatore> non si può fare nulla?
<Carlin0> falla montare all'avvio
<Carlin0> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<salvatore> che vuol dire?
<Carlin0> ??
<salvatore> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<salvatore> apt-ghetto> grazie, finalmente posso vedere i film con ubuntu. A presto
<apt-ghetto> Benissimo!
<salvatore> Grazie di nuovo. Ciao
<Mikuntu> buonasera a tutti
<Mikuntu> ho una domanda da fare circa ubuntu studio
<Mikuntu> come mai non c'è un supporto in italiano per questa distro di ubuntu???
<Mr_Pan> Mikuntu> in che senso  ?
<Mr_Pan> il supporto lo trovi qui o sul sito italiano nel forum
<Mikuntu> Mr_Pan, ok
<Mr_Pan> Mikuntu> é una derivata ufficiale quindi i canali sono quelli ufficiali di ubuntu italia e internazionale
<Mikuntu> Mr_Pan grazie, infatti la mia domanda ha un fondamento
<Mikuntu> e ti spiego
<Mikuntu> lasciami il tempo di recuparare una cosa
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Mr_Pan> !invio
<ubot-it> Per non essere buttato fuori dal bot non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Mikuntu> The Backports PPA must be added to receive this extended support
<Mikuntu> questo scritto che parla di PPA
<Mr_Pan> Mikuntu> che versione stai usando  ?
<Mikuntu> ci dovrebbe essere installata la 18.04 lts, ma sembra lento e ci mette un po a volte per caricare
<Carlin0> Mikuntu, scritto dove ?
<Mikuntu> per verificare mi ricordi la stringa da mettere nel terminale?
<Carlin0> lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> Mikuntu, quella frase sui ppa dove l'hai presa ?
<Mikuntu> Carlin0 è la 18.04.2 lts
<Mikuntu> però ci mette qualche secondo a caricare anche con altre pagine sotto che sono aperte
<Carlin0> Mikuntu, ti spiace rispondere ?
<Mikuntu> ah scusa
<Mikuntu> sulla pagina download di ubuntu studio
<Mikuntu> http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<Mikuntu> alla voce versione 18.04
<Carlin0> visto ...
<Carlin0> per quanto riguarda la lentezza dipende da parecchie cos : cpu ram connessione ...
<Mikuntu> dunque, prima avevo la stessa versione che fino a dicembre era molto scattante
<Mikuntu> da gennaio poi c'è stato qualche aggiornamento che non mi è piaciuto molto
<Mikuntu> perché rendeva lento il funzionamento del sistema operativo
<Mikuntu> io ricordo che il mio linux montato su questo pc era scattante
<Carlin0> Mikuntu, uname -a cosa risponde ?
<Mikuntu> facevo tante operazioni insieme
<Mikuntu> aspetta e te lo dico
<Carlin0> ma se non ci dici le caratteristiche de pc ... magari una volta anndava bene e oggi ...
<Mikuntu> Linux michele-System-Product-Name 4.15.0-52-lowlatency #56-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jun 4 23:39:39 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mikuntu> il pc monta un intel come processore fino a 3 ghz e dual core
<Mikuntu> 8 gb memoria ram
<Mikuntu> due hd da 500 gb
<Mikuntu> scheda madre asus
<Carlin0> boh strano ...
<Carlin0> modelo dela cpu ?
<Mikuntu> core 2 duo
<Carlin0> ce ne sono una decina di core duo
<Mikuntu> ho letto anche su wiki che la cache del sistema a volte rallenta il pc
<Carlin0> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> leggi lì
<Mikuntu> E8400
<Mikuntu> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
<Carlin0> è strano ... non è il massimo ma non dovrebbe nemmeno essere lento
<Mikuntu> non voglio dire una scemata, ma la cache può influenzare su questo problema di lentezza?
<Carlin0> Mikuntu, non credo ma volendo la puoi pulire con bleachbit
<Carlin0> !info bleachbit
<ubot-it> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3 (disco), package size 317 kB, installed size 2005 kB
<Carlin0> !info bleachbit bionic
<ubot-it> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<Mikuntu> Carlin0 va installato con apt-get bleachbit ??
<Carlin0> sudo apt install bleachbit
<Mikuntu> Carlin0 un attimo che sta scaricando
<Mikuntu> Carlin0 ecco il programma ha finito ora l'installazione
<Mikuntu> faccio partire bleachbit?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-21
<Stex> Salve
<Mr_Pan> ciao Stex
<Stex> ho un problema con ubuntu
<Stex> praticamente volevo installare nordvpn ma è successo un po' un casino
<Stex> ora se digito sudo apt-get update mi da solo errori :/
<Stex> e inoltre non ho installato nemmeno il programma :(
<remix_tj> Stex: quali errori? incollali su un pastebin e vediamo
<Stex> https://pastebin.com/hPqAN2Cz
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, passate su chat per favore
<remix_tj> Stex: hai dei problemi con la risoluzione deni nomi, il dns non funziona. Non dovrebbe funzionarti neanche la navigazione in internet
<Stex> Funziona :/
<remix_tj> hmmm strano
<Stex> Ho risolto
<Stex> C'era un profilo vpn sulle impostazioni
<Stex> l'ho rimosso
<salvatore> Ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se su un sistema con ubuntu 18.04 devo installare anche un antivirus ed, eventualmente, quale. Grazie
<salvatore> Ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se su un sistema con ubuntu 18.04 devo installare anche un antivirus ed, eventualmente, quale. Grazie
<Mr_Pan> salvatore> ciao io non ho antivurus .. mai usatoi pero'dipende quanza attenzione fai e se scambi parecchifile
<Mr_Pan> comunque ne trovi di gratuiti per uso personale  e validi avira avast ecc
<Carlin0> !sicurezza
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza
<salvatore> Vi ringrazio, vi saluto, a presto
<Mr_Pan> salvatore> ciao
<salvatore> ciao di nuovo, sul mio sistema ho installato win10 con WDA, ora che ho installato clamav, quando ho richiesto l'aggiornamento mi ha dato questo messaggio di errore: ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process
<salvatore> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log)
<salvatore> devo disinstallare WDA?
<salvatore> è forse doveroso precisare che sul sistema ho installato anche Ubuntu 18.04
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-22
<Sensi95> salve non riesco a installare ubuntu mi esce al fine di tutto il procedimento una schermata nera fissa con dei codici con scritto: Kernel panic-not syncing: attempted to kill init! exitcode= 0x00000009
<ddddd> salve non riesco a installare ubuntu mi esce al fine di tutto il procedimento una schermata nera fissa con dei codici con scritto: Kernel panic-not syncing: attempted to kill init! exitcode= 0x00000009
<Synaptic> ottimo
<nonit88> lol
<nonit88> ho un problema con lubuntu no legge bene la scheda video
<nonit88> e un pentium silver gold con soli 4 giga di ram e mi sa che la scheda video sia di 512 o 1 giga di ram
<nonit88> praticamente con xubuntu gira bene
<Synaptic> ciao nonit88 esponi il tuo problema nel particolare, non tralasciando dettagli, piu dettagli fornisci meglio ti sapranno aiutare
<nonit88> ma io vorrei usare lubuntu
<Synaptic> fai lspci e metti tutto su ubuntu paste
<Synaptic> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Plancton> Buongiorno, sono un neofita di Ubuntu (18.04 LTS), L'ho installato su un nas Qnap, per ora tutto bene, ma pur essendoci il "pulsante" di spegnimento del sistema in alto a destra dello schermo, questo al clic del mouse non reagisce, alla voce "admin" mi offre solo Termina sessione e Impostazioni account. Come devo fare per spegnere il sistema? Grazi
<Plancton> e
<Synaptic> da terminale  sudo init 0
<Plancton> Grazie mille Synaptic, ci provo...
<Plancton> dopo il comando mi chiede la password di admin, ma qualsiasi cosa digito sulla tastiera Terminale non percepisc
<Plancton> Chiedo scusa, adesso si è spento... Grazie
<Synaptic> quando digiti la pass non te la fa vedere
<Synaptic> ma in realta sta andando
<Synaptic> te digita poi fai invio
<Plancton> Infatti poi è andata proprio così :-) Grazie Synaptic!
<Synaptic> no problem
<Synaptic> da terminale puoi spegnere con   sudo init 0
<Synaptic> o anche riavviare con   sudo reboot
<Plancton> Immagino che da terminale si possano fare tantissime cose, prima che impari le varie sintassi ce ne vorrà... intanto le due che mi hai già indicato restano fondamentali
<prusso> ho un problema con un server ubuntu. di fatto quando accedo da terminale remoto con l'utente di root mi rifiuta la connessione sulla porta 22. Nessun firewall
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-23
<salvatore> Buongiorno a tutti, per cortesia, vorrei sapere come far funzionare clamav se sulla piattaforma è già installato, oltre ubuntu, anche win10 e Windows Defender Antivirus. Grazie
<salvatore> quando digito il comando per l'aggiornamento di clamav da terminale, mi restituisce i seguenti messaggi di errore: "ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).", cosa significa, per piacere? Grazie
<salvatore> apt-ghetto> ciao, per cortesia, mi dici come mai non riesco ad aggiornare clamav? Grazie
<apt-ghetto> Non uso clamav
<salvatore> quale potrei usare?
<apt-ghetto> Cosa vuoi fare?
<salvatore> controllare il mio pc su cui è installato, oltre ubuntu anche win10 con Windows Defender Antivirus
<apt-ghetto> Windows Defender funziona per Windows. Non puoi usarlo per Ubuntu
<salvatore> ma clamav non è per ubuntu?
<apt-ghetto> clamav è un programma che puoi usare con Ubuntu. Con clamav puoi controllare i file che scarichi con Ubuntu prima che li usi con Windows
<apt-ghetto> Quindi dovresti sempre scaricare i file con Ubuntu, controllarli e poi riavviare Windows
<apt-ghetto> Ma se hai Windows Defender, puoi scaricare i file direttamente con Windows. È abbastanza sicuro
<apt-ghetto> Non credo che clamav sia pensato per l'uso privato
<salvatore> ho capito, io infatti vorrei far girare il sistema con ubuntu, controllarlo tutto con un antivirus aggiornato, anche non clamav
<salvatore> Windows Defender, quando attivo la scansione, dopo alcuni minuti fa spegnere il sistema
<Carlin0> salvatore, non diamo supporto a windows qui
<salvatore> Carlin0> io non voglio supporto per Windows, ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc e sto cercando un buon antivirus per Linux, aggiornato, che analizzi il mio sistema
<Carlin0> ma windows defender non gira certamente su ubuntu
<Carlin0> !antivirus | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav Vedi anche: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<salvatore> ed infatti non utilizzo WDA, ma solo clamav o, eventualmente, qualunque altro antivirus per ubuntu, che è il sistema operativo attualmente in uso sul mio pc
<Carlin0> salvatore, il miglior antivirus sei tu : non scaricare roba a casaccio occhio a dove clicchi e agli allegati email
<apt-ghetto> millioni usano Windows con antivirus senza ubuntu, perché tu vuoi farlo in modo diverso?
<apt-ghetto> Se usi Windows, crea un nuovo utente che non è Amministratore, così malware non gira con permessi elevati
<apt-ghetto> Se vuoi un Linux sicuro, devi configurarlo in modo sicuro. Lo stesso vale anche per Windows.
<salvatore> credo che il problema sia di piattaforma, forse il mio computer è troppo vecchio e va in conflitto con le ultime versioni dell'altro sistema operativo
<Carlin0> salvatore, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<salvatore> sì,
<Carlin0> salvatore, apri un terminale e scrivi questo comando
<Carlin0> salvatore, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> salvatore, postaci il link che esce
<salvatore> https://termbin.com/2oupq
<Carlin0> non è così male come dici il tuo pc salvatore
<salvatore> che vuol dire, mi aiutate o no a cercare un buon ativirus per il mio pc, se lo faccio funzionare con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> salvatore, hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato prima ?
<salvatore> quale?
<Carlin0> !antivirus | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav Vedi anche: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<apt-ghetto> Non uso clamav, quindi non posso aiutarti. Se usi clamav, devi configurarlo in modo sicuro. Se non lo fai, il sistema è meno sicuro di prima.
<salvatore> sì, ci ho dato uno sguardo e l'ho ancora aperta
<salvatore> cosa significa configurarlo in modo sicuro?
<Carlin0> il peggior virus sta tra la sedia e la tastiera
<Carlin0> leggi la guida salvatore è spiegato tutto lì
<apt-ghetto> clamav ha una documentazione, leggerla è il tuo compito, perché tu sei l'amministratore del sistema
<salvatore> ma non sono un esperto, non so perché clamav non riesco ad aggiornarlo e vorrei sapere se qualcuno del forum sa come far aggiornare clamav o dirmi un buon antivirus che si possa aggiornare e che giri su ubuntu, se non volete dirmelo non è un problema
<Carlin0> salvatore, più che postarti il wiki in italiano non so che fare , ti sei fissato con l'antivirus come tutti gli ex utenti win , antivirus che su linux ben pochi usano
<basofix> ciao voglio spostare un file da 6 giga da un hd a un altro, come faccio?
<Carlin0> !chat basofix
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat basofix'
<Carlin0> !chat | basofix
<ubot-it> basofix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<apt-ghetto> Com'è collegato l'altro disco?
<basofix> ok sono nuovo. chiedo scusa e mi sposto
<Carlin0> che poi basta copia/incolla
<basofix> no perche mi dice che il file è troppo grosso e quindi non lo gestisce
<basofix> ho provato anche da rtestuale ma non ci sono riuscito
<apt-ghetto> che filesystem usi sul altro disco?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<basofix> fat 32
<Carlin0> !chat
<apt-ghetto> FAT32 non supporto file più grandi di 4 GB
<apt-ghetto> http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs_vs_fat.htm
<Carlin0> apt-ghetto, ti spiace entrare anche in -chat ?
<Carlin0> gli ho già spiegato di la cmq
<apt-ghetto> Sì, mi spiace
<Carlin0> eh ti spiace ma cmq qui solo supporto a ubuntu e  fat32 non lo è
<David77> buonpomeriggio. durante la fase di aggiornamento dalla 14.04 (unity) alla 16.04 è apparso (spero sia corretto visto chè l'ho scritto su un foglio) impossibile installare sysvc-rc - subprocess install post-installation script return error exit status 1.non ha ancora finito l'installazione: mi devo preoccupare? grazie
<David77> operazioni preliminari: aggiornato l'aggiornabile, nessun ppa di terze parti, 200G liberi
<David77> Impossibile installare (dependency problem -leaving uncofigured) initsetpt, procps, udev, initrafs-tools, core, keyboard-configuration, console-setup, cryptstup, cups, upower, gnome-session, udisk2.... L'avanzamento è stato interrotto verrà avviato un ripristino dpkg -configure -a .... AAARGH
<David77> L'avanzamento di versione è stato completato ma durante l'operazione si sono verificati degli errori. Su 'terminale' L'operazione è stata bloccata perch si sono verificati troppi errori..... e ora che faccio? qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<Mimmo1968> ciao
<Carlin0> David77, prova a riavviare in recovery mode e a usare il tool ripara pacchetti , detto questo un avanzamento di versione spesso da problemi spero che tu abbia fatto backup dei dati
<David77> nulla... non funziona in recovery mode nulla ne il kernel precedente 3.* ne quello installato durante l'avanzamento 4.*. il login in DE non funziona. penso debba reinstallare per la prima volta in 10 anni con decine di computer che ho avuto tra le mani.... 1 che non va ci sta. comunque se avete qualche idea non opero fino a domani sera. grazie a prescindere e w linux!
<Pryp> Ciao
<David77> Carlin0 che dici potrebbe funzionare un ripristino?
<David77> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<David77> mi interessava sopratutto se è funzionante anche quando la home non separata
<David77> ho già scaricato la iso della 16.04.6
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-15
<ciro78> buongiorno
<ciro78> dove posso trovare aiuto per installazione lubuntu?
<Lucas76> buongiorno ciro78 se vuoi ti passo la guida di installazione
<Lucas76> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<ciro78> all'avvio mi dice: /casper/vmlinuz/:file not found
<ciro78> facendo il boot
<ciro78> c'è un canale dove eventualmente qcuno può aiutarmi?
<Lucas76> ciro78, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto
<ciro78> ho un aspire one acer 1gb ram processore 1,6
<ciro78> mi dà errori al boot per installazione
<ciro78> posso caricarti foto errori<?
<vitodoc> ciro78: come hai creato la chiavetta ?
<vitodoc> che OS è installato adesso sul pc ?^
<ciro78> no dvd
<ciro78> win 7 ultimate
<vitodoc> probabile che hai sbagliato a montare la iso sul dvd
<ciro78> ora non mi dà più casper file mancante, mi esce una serie di stringhe di errori
<ciro78> ACPI BIOS error: failure creating name object etc etc
<Mr_Pan> ciro78> 2 cose ... 1. ubuntu con 1 gb di ram é troppo pesante meglio lubuntu e sará comunque lento ... 2. devi usare una versione a 32 con quel processore quindi al massimo puoi arrivare alla versione 18.04 poi le 32 bit sono state abbandonate
<ciro78> ok grazie mille
<ghigomatto> Buonasera, ho un problema che vorrei risolvere: server UBUNTU LTS, dovrei installarvi oci8 library, ma non trovo nulla di sensato PER IL WEB. qualcuno ha qualche souugerimento da darmi su come fare un installazione funzionante sotto stack LAMP? (dopo p sta per PHP) - Grazie.
<ghigomatto> Il server è la versione 18.04 LTS, apache è la versione 2.4.x, php la versione 7.2
<Mr_Pan> ghigomatto> e cosa sarebbe oci8 ?
<Mr_Pan> !info oci8
<ubot-it> Package oci8 does not exist in focal
<ghigomatto> oci8 è una libreria grazie alla quale è possibile realizzare connesisoni verso oracle database via starto applicazione php
<cannellino> buon giorno sul mio computer ho installato ubuntu 20.04 lts e windows 10  alla partenza bottloader mi chiede se voglio iniziare con ubuntu o con windows 10 . se la mia preferenza e windows10 tutto va bene ma se preferisco ubuntu  questo mi fa entrare in ubunto e si blocca , come posso risolvere questo problema. grazie
<cannellino> se spengo e riavvio  e vado su aggiorna bootloader grupp  e do ok tutto procede bene , >Grazie
<gnuovo> Hi
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-16
<H725> Buongiorno a tutti, mi chiedo se ci sia qualcuno che possa darmi qualche indicazione su come eseguire l'unbind di un controller USB dal driver xhci del kernel ed eseguire il bind con il driber vfio.
<H725> Quando provo ad eseguire questa operazione con alcuni suggerimenti che ho trovato su dei link web, le cose non vanno a buon fine...
<fabrizio> Ciao a tutti
<fabrizio> ho un problema con l'avvio di NUT-Server
<fabrizio> il servizio non si avvia in modo automatico ma devo sempre dare "service nut-server start"
<fabrizio> sto sbagliando il modo di farvi la domanda o nessuno ha la risposta ?
<fabrizio> ok, grazie lo stesso ... sicurmente avete altro da fare... buona giornata
<dONATO> Buongiorno
<dONATO> che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate?
<luca9898> ciao:)
<marvellus> Buonasera ho un pentium 4 32 bit e 1,5 gb di ram.
<marvellus> ho insattalto windows xp e vorrei passare a linux,mi consigia per quale versione optare?
<marvellus> La cosa che importante è che devo poter utilizzare open office
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-17
<SmokeFN> ciao a tutti
<SmokeFN> ho effettuato l'upgrade dalla 19.10 a 20.04 LTS
<SmokeFN> durante l'aggiornamento è andato in crash e ho dovuto effettuare la recovery
<SmokeFN> ora va tutto ma alcuni programmi, tipo calcolatrice e monitor di sistema per citare alcuni, non vanno
<SmokeFN> help me please :-)
<[Enrico]> SmokeFN: la cosa migliore che puoi fare è reinstallere
<[Enrico]> reinstallare*
<[Enrico]> fai un backup dei dati e reinstalla
<[Enrico]> recuperare un upgrade crashato a metà è nettamente più faticoso e lungo che reinstallare
<SmokeFN> devo reinstallare tutto?
<SmokeFN> noooooooooooo
<[Enrico]> yes
<SmokeFN> ma ho due sistemi operativi sopra
<[Enrico]> devi reinstallare solo ubuntu
<SmokeFN> non sono un massimo esperto, c'è un modo semplice per farlo?
<[Enrico]> beh reinstallare è uguale a installare la prima volta. L'unica differenza è che devi rimuovere l'installazione attuale prima
<[Enrico]> questo lo puoi fare rimuovendo la partizione Ubuntu sul disco, lo puoi fare anche prima dell'installazione dal sistema live e probabilmente anche durante l'installazione
<[Enrico]> il backup dei dati e un semplice copia incolla, per esempio su disco USB esterno
<SmokeFN> si i dati li ho già copiati su un hard disk esterno
<SmokeFN> per rimuovere l'installazione attuale devono eseguire comandi da terminale?
<[Enrico]> no. Puoi usare gparted (il manager delle partizioni) da live e cancellare la partizione, oppure durante l'installazione, selezioni l'opzione di sostituire l'installazione di Ubuntu presente sul sistema. Se ricordo bene l'installer da questa opzione... non sono sicuro al 100
<[Enrico]> %
<SmokeFN> l'upgrade da 19.10 a 20.04 LTS sembra essere andata a buon fine però dopo aver effettuato la recovery
<SmokeFN> però ci sono alcune app, tipo monitor system e calcolatrice, che non si avviano
<sardonico> forse perché nella 20.04 te li mette come snap
<sardonico> e invece ti basta installarli manualmente con apt
<SmokeFN> dopo un aggiornamento software ora la calcolatrice va mentre il monitor di sistema ancora no
<SmokeFN> non si apre nemmeno ubuntu software
<SmokeFN> ah no si apre :-)
<sardonico> sono gli snap, lentissimi
<SmokeFN> ho disinstallato le app e reinstallate
<SmokeFN> ora funzionano
<max2> salve gente sto usando la 20 lts ed ho un problema con i font delle app, ho modificato il file gtkrc-2.0 in ma alcuni font rimangono piccolissimi, qualche suggerimento? grazie
<radiosilenzio> ciao. perchè è cosi complicato utilizzare Gdrive?
<Mr_Pan> radiosilenzio, non mi sembra
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cardinale> buona sera
<cardinale> posso chiedere un aiuto sto cercando una guida per installare jdownloader tramite ssh ubuntu 16.04 in quanto e un server e lo devo aprire tramite browser
<David77> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-18
<Waltercvs> Buongiorno Vorrei installare sul mio PC vecchio Pentium M 2Gb , 2G di RAM e nuovo SSD 250Gb, mi servirà i programmi per le foto (gimp, darktable, raw.. ecc). Non so qual'è meglio Lubuntu o Ubuntu MATE?
<Mr_Pan> Waltercvs> co n2 gb e quel processore direi lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> non sperare comunque di trasformarlo in un missile ...
<Waltercvs> va bene, ma lubuntu può funzionare i programmi grafici? si?
<groudon_> Waltercvs, xubuntu o mate
<groudon_> Waltercvs, credo che mate è morto
<groudon_> Waltercvs, mai ho utilisato lubuntu
<Waltercvs> perché Mate è morto?
<Carlin0> non è morto
<groudon_> ho ascoltato cosi;
<groudon_> credo che adesso abiamo gtk3+
<groudon_> i dopo viene il wayland
<groudon_> ma forse ancora non è morto
<groudon_> non lo capisco tutto
<groudon_> ho ascoltato che mate sarebbe morto
<groudon_> Carlin0, è ancora svilupatto?
<groudon_> Waltercvs, ho usato xfce4 e non mi sembra male
<groudon_> un pò difficle a configurar lo
<gnuovo> Lo sviluppo di Mate con le gtk2 prosegue, come mostrano le attività al link https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-desktop/graphs/contributors, ma la gran parte degli sviluppatori credo sia passata a sviluppare su gtk3, come tutto il team che lavora con gnome e con xfce (entrambi basati su gtk3).
<groudon_> allora non è morto
<Waltercvs> Meglio Mate...
<Carlin0> degustibus
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Waltercvs> Infatti ho installato lubuntu per provare, credo che non c'è particolare per le fotografie...quindi meglio MATE...
<Waltercvs> Grazie a tutti!
<Carlin0> Waltercvs, guarda che gimp è C. li puoi installare anche su lubuntu
<Waltercvs> Carlin0 Che vuol dire Gimp è C?
<Waltercvs> Carlin0:  ho capito che è C
<Waltercvs> Carlin0:  ma lubuntu si può installare i programmi grafici e anche RAW per le foto?
<Alex87> C'è qualche novità nella nuova versione? O tutto vecchio?
<gnuovo> Eseguendo il comando netstat -tulpn risulta il programma "exim" in LISTEN sulla porta 25 (127.0.0.1:25). Non mi è chiara la funzionalità di questo programma exim.. In locale io non ho un server di posta, quindi perchè è attivo di default?
<Carlin0> Waltercvs, installi tutto quel che vuoi su lubuntu , il problema è il tuo pc scarso farà fatica ad eseguirli
<Carlin0> gnuovo, prova con sudo systemctl stop exim e sudo systemctl disable exim
<Carlin0> il primo lo ferma il 2° disabilita l'avvio automatico
<Carlin0> a dopo ..
<gnuovo> systemctl stop exim4.service funziona, systemctl disable  exim4.service indica il messaggio "exim4.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install"
<Waltercvs> Carlin0: Va bene.  :-)
<stupormundi> Help a un novellino
<Mr_Pan> stupormundi, se magari descrivi il problema
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<hasmine> Xubuntu non riconosce scheda rete broadcom BCM4318, non compare nemmeno l'icona wifi,
<Carlin0> !bcm | hasmine
<ubot-it> hasmine: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<hasmine> ......È necessario avere già a disposizione una connessione Internet già funzionante. che io non ho
<gnuovo1> hasmine, quindi se c'è da installare un pacchetto o un driver, come farai ?
<Mr_Pan> hasmine, devi collegare il laptop con la scheda di rete e cavo ethernet
<hasmine> spiego meglio, avevo xubuntu su un portatile ora rotto, ho messo l'HD su un pc fisso Dell con sopra win10, e funziona tutto
<hasmine> sia la scheda rete che una usb realtek 8811cu, se poi riavvio e carico xubuntu non vede la scheda di rete
<Mr_Pan> parliamo sempre di wifi    ?
<Mr_Pan> devi collegarti con il cavo ...
<hasmine> e non sono nemmeno riuscita a installare la Realtek, anche se ho il cd con sopra i file di win, mac e linux
<hasmine> non ho possibilità del cavo....altrimenti
<hasmine> nel cd c'è la guida solo per win e mac...gia fatto e ok, ma linux? cercavo un comando da terinale ma  nulla
<gnuovo1> il cd dovrebbe avere un file eseguibile da lanciare.. in genere si chiama ./install.sh
<hasmine> e come lo lancio?
<hasmine> grazie per ora...ma vado a dormire, per chi cii sarà a domani
<gnuovo> apri la cartella del cd che contiene il file install.sh
<gnuovo>  tasto destro del mouse , scegli la voce "apri terminale qui" e nel terminale scrivi ./install.sh
<gnuovo> qualcuno ha comprato la scheda Realtek 8811CU da Amazon, ma dice che il cdrom è datato 2015 e che i driver sono vecchi.. c'è bisogno di installare cose per compilarli.. fonte: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/52305815/issue-with-realtek-8811cu-installation-script
<gnuovo> insomma senza internet pare che non si risolve
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-19
<gnuovo> Ciao sto cercando di creare un firewall con ufw e quindi sto analizzando le porte aperte verso l'esterno. Purtroppo non riesco a capire perchè certe porte siano aperte (111, 33009, ...) e se devo lasciarle aperte dato che non conosco l'uso che ne fanno i processi attivi (NFS, init, cupsd, ..).
<gnuovo> Queste le porte aperte: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xWhdZsNP8m/
<gnuovo>  perchè NFS  (rpc.mountd) ha 3 porte aperte? posso chiuderle sul firewall?
<Carlin0> gnuovo, quello non indica le porte aperte , fai vedere sudo iptables -S
<newbie> ciao a tutti, sto installando ubuntu lts 20.04 su una virtualbox ...pensavo di dedicargli 4096 mb ram e 10GB ssd...che ne pensate? grz
<Carlin0> newbie, non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali
<newbie> scusate sono nuovo
<newbie> dove posso chiedere? chat libera?
<Carlin0> prova ...
<newbie> sorry
<gnuovo> Carlin0, scusa, ma "local address: 0.0.0.0:22 State: Listen" non sta ad indicare che ssh è in ascolto sulla porta 22 su tutte le connessioni (localhost, rete locale e internet) ?
<Carlin0> gnuovo, non vuol dire che la porta sia aperta , sono 2 cose diverse
<gnuovo> allo stesso modo, "127.0.0.1:631  LISTEN 754/cupsd" indica che CUPS è in ascolto sulla porta 631 solo per le connessioni locali, giusto ?
<gnuovo> ah, certo, è il firewall che indica se la porta è aperta o meno, questo è chiaro
<Carlin0> gnuovo, sudo iptables -S
<[Enrico]> gnuovo: netstat ti fa vedere i processing con connessioni di rete in ascolto o in corso, il fdirewall sta un livello sotto, ovvero può controllare il flusso dei pacchetti a queste connessioni ed eventualmente, bloccarli
<gnuovo> Enrico, io ero più intenzionato a capire perchè ci sono processi in ascolto e che tipo di servizio offrono
<gnuovo> Carlin0, ecco lo stato di iptables: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JgC9bQrvTS/
<[Enrico]> gnuovo: beh basta googlare il nome del processo e si dovrebbe trovare che cosa sia abbastanza facilmente
<gnuovo> Come dicevo, sto cercando di creare un firewall con ufw, quindi meglio se guardate questo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kCgbHYn8wg/
<[Enrico]> alcune cose sono parecchio complicate, per esempio le cose relative a NFS (i processing rpc.*)
<Carlin0> gnuovo, è inutile che tu chiuda la 22 in entrata quando sono già chiuse tutte dalla policy , stai impostando regole ridondanti
<Carlin0> idem per la 53
<Carlin0> e tutte le altre che hai impostato
<gnuovo> si lo so che sto scrivendo delle regole ridondanti, portate pazienza.. è una cosa per ora didattica..
<Carlin0> gnuovo, allo stesso modo hai la policy in uscita aperta : è inutile aprire porte in quel senso
<gnuovo> Cercavo di capire i processi perchè, ad esempio, la porta 36121 su cui è in ascolto NFS  la lascio aperta o la chiudo ?
<gnuovo> Stesso discorso per la porta 111.. Non so nemmeno che processo sia...
<[Enrico]> gnuovo: mountd ascolta su una porta random
<[Enrico]> non è mai la stessa se ben ricordo
<[Enrico]> gnuovo: la porta 111 è il servizio portmapper
<Carlin0> rischi di bloccare servizi essenziali chiudendo porte a casio
<gnuovo> SUN RPC. NFS and NIS are the typical service to need this portmap.. Ok quindi il discorso gira tutto intorno a NFS :-)
<gnuovo> Io non accedo a nessuna cartella di rete, quindi spegnerei il servizio con un bel systemctl stop nfs-mountd.service  .  Ma come posso sapere se viene usato in qualche modo, tipo da docker o da flatpak ?
<[Enrico]> gnuovo: probabilmente è meglio se fai: systemctl disable nfs-client.target
<[Enrico]> se non ti serve NFS, quello disabilita tutti i servizi collegati
<gnuovo> Dopo aver reperito un po di informazioni online, ho deciso di disabilitare i servizi NFS (nfs-kernel-server.service), avahi, exim4 e portmap. Non credo di usarli in nessun modo. Nel caso li riabilito. Grazie a tutti per il prezioso aiuto e le informazioni. Riavvio e incrocio le dita :-)
<arkkimede> Ho installato dalla mini iso della 18.04 il minimo DE su di un Lenovo T460
<arkkimede> non riesco a configurare la tastiera
<arkkimede> avete per caso qualche aiuto?
<arkkimede> Grazie
<arkkimede> tra quelle previste
<arkkimede> questa tastiera 95 teasri non esiste
<arkkimede> neanche ui aiuto
<arkkimede> qui
<arkkimede> pazienza
<Mr_Pan> arkkimede> tastiera ?
<Mr_Pan> cosa devi configurare  ?
<Mr_Pan> italiano ... us  ... uk ... de ...
<Mr_Pan> arkkimede> Apri terminale e scrivi      sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration         inserisci la password e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> da li seleziona la tastiera che ti server ... direi ibm thinkpad t61 o simili
<arkkimede> purtoppo la tastiera del lenovo T460 non è presente
<arkkimede> ha 95 tasti
<arkkimede> ho gia provato tutti i thinkpad
<arkkimede> i tasti delle lettere accentate e le punteggiature e trattini sono tutti mischiati
<Mr_Pan> arkkimede> ma hai selezionato la lingua della tastiera corretta   ?   io  ho t420 e funziona senza problemi (tastiera DE)
<arkkimede> certo. Ho messo Italiana
<arkkimede> AltGr a destra
<arkkimede> e basta
<arkkimede> sono circa 10 anni che uso ubuntu e questa è la prima volta che ho questi problemi
<arkkimede> al limite esiste una guida per cambiare il funzionamento di alcuni tasti
<arkkimede> grazie del supporto
<principianteprim> Ciao a tutti e a tutte! Ho un problema con la prima installazione di Ubuntu in dual boot su pc Windows 10... qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<maxsme> Buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-20
<Kekko01> Ciao ragazzi buongiorno, ho un problema con apt, in poche parole volevo installare un software .deb ma non me l'hai installato, ora non riesco ad aggiornare gli altri pacchetti con apt upgrade
<bbanner> è possibile inserire nnuovi wallpapers sul login del grub?
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-21
<santo78> salve
<santo78> non so come installare un file come windows
<santo78> come si fa
<Ross> Ciao a tutti
<Ross> avrei bisogno di una mano
<Ross> ho inserito l'hard disk ma non lo legge
<Makin> Salve,non riesco ad avviare wine qualcuno mi può dare un aiuto?
<Makin> @Ross L' hard disk ha su windows?
<Ross> si
<Makin> Strano dovrebbe leggerlo
<Ross> pero ora non ho piu windows
<Ross> non lo legge su ubuntu
<Makin> Verifica se windows si avvia
<Ross> ma durante la prova me lo faceva vedere
<Ross> non ho piu windows ormai
<Makin> Non ha niente sopra?
<Ross> cosa potrei modificare della partizione dell'hard disk senza perdere i dati?
<Ross> ho il mondo
<Ross> ahah
<Makin> Hai un pc che ha un altra distribuzione di linux o ha windows?
<Ross> no purtroppo
<Makin> Oppure prova a riavviare il pc
<Ross> quando vado su dischi, risulta
<Makin> Verifica se con un programma di partizione lo rileva
<Makin> Comunque sono nuovo su linux e non ti so dare una grande mano
<Ross> ho risolto! ci ho smanettato un po
<Ross> grazie mille comunque
<Ross> purtoppo non ti so dire nulla su wine in quanto ci sto provando a capire qualcosa anche io
